# Garden chat & photos for torts and people ♫ ♫



## Prairie Mom

Hi guys,
I'm relatively new to gardening and absolutely love it. I love providing food for my family, and growing food for my tortoise to enjoy is one of the highlights of keeping these amazing animals.

@Blake m and I were chatting about gardens and wanted to share pictures. I found a few garden threads, but wasn't sure if they were still being actively used. I also didn't want to take over, so I thought I'd go ahead and post some of my gardening exploits and INVITE ANYONE AND EVERYONE TO DO THE SAME!

I love gardens and am interested in anything from balcony pots, great looking shrubs, and beautiful fields. Feel free to take over this thread and remember to share some of your goodies on @littleginsu 's trading goodies thread: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/trading-goodies.87084/

Happy Growing!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I live in a cold Northern perennial zone 4. My growing season is very short and most people use greenhouses as season extenders, rather than keeping them growing through the cold months. I don't have a greenhouse, but have been experimenting with starting seeds under grow lights more and more. We hope to expand our light set up this winter and want to experiment with growing a few full grown vegetables indoors.

Here's a photo I took last Spring. I'm hardening off my first batch of seedlings to head to the garden.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Wow. Nice little garden.


----------



## Tyanna

I don't have any photos of mine ATM, but I had a small 4x4 raised garden bed with lots of tomatoes, cucumbers, and peppers. It was my first season growing!

Can't wait until summer comes again, then I can grow tons of stuff for my tortoise, since I didn't have him in time to grow stuff for him last summer.

I am growing seed mixes and pansies (soon) in my enclosure.

@Prairie Mom I LOVE your little garden. Growing indoors is pretty fun!


----------



## Blakem

I'm so lucky to have weather that I can grow my plants. Nice makeshift area, considering your limitations. 

My girlfriend's mother is my gardening guru, she produces quite the garden every year. I'm still figuring out what works best with my soil and, so far, these ingredients have worked well this time! I churned my dirt with steer manure and mulch about 4 weeks before I planted my seeds and plants. I watered the dirt a few times. My area gets only 4-6 hours of California Sun daily, and gets watered by the neighbors watering system daily. My guru mixes chicken poop with her dirt as well, but it would be too much nitrogen for my crop. 

Anyways, the plants that were already pregrown, are the dinosaur kale, 2 chard plants, 1 broccoli, 1 red/green leaf lettuce, 1 mustard green, and 1 cauliflower. My seeds are a patch of grass with clover, dandelion, and grazing tortoise mix, chard, broccoli, baby leaf lettuce, green leaf lettuce, and cabbage.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tyanna said:


> I don't have any photos of mine ATM, but I had a small 4x4 raised garden bed with lots of tomatoes, cucumbers, and peppers. It was my first season growing!
> 
> Can't wait until summer comes again, then I can grow tons of stuff for my tortoise, since I didn't have him in time to grow stuff for him last summer.
> 
> I am growing seed mixes and pansies (soon) in my enclosure.
> 
> @Prairie Mom I LOVE your little garden. Growing indoors is pretty fun!


That's awesome, Tyanna! Tomatoes, cucumbers, and peppers are the best part of the garden I could give up a lot of foods, but NOT tomatoes. Keep us posted on the plants for your enclosure. I remember you mentioned violas. I need to start my indoor garden lights soon and when I get some edible flowers going, I will totally send you some


----------



## Prairie Mom

Blake m said:


> I'm so lucky to have weather that I can grow my plants. Nice makeshift area, considering your limitations.
> 
> My girlfriend's mother is my gardening guru, she produces quite the garden every year. I'm still figuring out what works best with my soil and, so far, these ingredients have worked well this time! I churned my dirt with steer manure and mulch about 4 weeks before I planted my seeds and plants. I watered the dirt a few times. My area gets only 4-6 hours of California Sun daily, and gets watered by the neighbors watering system daily. My guru mixes chicken poop with her dirt as well, but it would be too much nitrogen for my crop.
> 
> Anyways, the plants that were already pregrown, are the dinosaur kale, 2 chard plants, 1 broccoli, 1 red/green leaf lettuce, 1 mustard green, and 1 cauliflower. My seeds are a patch of grass with clover, dandelion, and grazing tortoise mix, chard, broccoli, baby leaf lettuce, green leaf lettuce, and cabbage.


Blake, your garden space looks GREAT! I love how it is so neat and organized, mine is always squished and overgrown. I'm a big fan of manure as well I've heard that chicken poop can burn gardens easily, but never used it. A friend of ours owns a huge cattle ranch outside of our town. They are real honest to goodness cowboys like in the movies. The past couple of years, I've loaded up giant Tupperware and headed over to their house in the minivan with the kids, and we all spent the afternoon scooping poop. On our last visit, my voice could be heard yelling across a field: "KIDS, DON'T YOU REALIZE YOU'RE THROWING COW POOP AT EACH OTHER!!! YES, THAT IS POOP FROM COW BOTTOMS!!!"


----------



## Prairie Mom

Here are some favorite photos of "manure day" at our friends' ranch. Shortly after these photos were taken, I would be seen holding a shovel and yelling..."KIDS, DON'T YOU REALIZE YOU'RE THROWING COW POOP AT EACH OTHER!?!?!?"

What??? Ranches have manure and I use manure from this ranch in my GARDEN---SEE...It totally works on a garden thread..
<.er hum!>





My sweet husband and son



oldest and youngest daughter



My third daughter is in red -------------------The poop yelling took place shortly after this butterfly barn photo


----------



## Prairie Mom

Just to clarify, my first garden photo is of a batch of young plants that I grew from seed and was preparing to plant in my garden. It takes a bit of time to get the plants used to being outside in the wind and sun. They would just die if I took them straight from my basement grow lights and put them in the garden.

Also, I nearly killed the tomato plants in the soda bottles TWICE because I didn't put enough holes for drainage and over watered. I'll give the tomatoes waaaay more drainage next Spring.


----------



## bouaboua

Let me show you what my Mother in-law did for our garden. She been a farmer all her life in China, She is now live with us. She used every inch of our very small back yard and grow all kind of thing through out the different seasons. She provided fresh vegetables for us and for our torts.







She is hard at work.......................


----------



## Yvonne G

Steven: All I can say is, "Wow!"

I'm lucky enough to have a nice space outside for a garden. I've grown it for the past three years now. The first year I had egg plant, tomatoes, different squash, turnips and different lettuces. That garden taught me that lettuce turns bitter once the hot weather sets in. Also, no one ate the egg plant and the tomatoes turned into a wild, overgrown caterpillar patch. So I pulled it all out, tilled the soil and only planted one row of different lettuces and one row of turnips. That was last fall/winter. I harvested greens from those two rows all winter long. In the a.m. I'd go out and the lettuce would be frozen, but once the sun shone on it and it defrosted, it was as good as new. I finally pulled it all out and tilled the soil in April (I think).

So two weeks ago, I bought some gypsum and fertilizer and dug up the dirt in the garden patch...watered it well then yesterday I planted a row of different lettuces and greens that I bought online. I haven't been able to find turnip seeds yet, but when I do, I'll plant a row of turnips too.


----------



## bouaboua

You can see my torts are enjoying the sun bath next to the garden that she planted some yams.........with every opportunity, they will try to have few bite of them....... 

All the credit to my Mother in-law! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Prairie Mom

Here are some shots of my garden this year. One or two photos were taken because a little one said "Mommy, take a picture of me" and I noticed it was a great shot of the garden in the background 



We don't have a lot of full sun and squeeze in garden beds wherever we can. My kids are
great with the gardens and do their best to keep them from being destroyed.



We've named a lot of our little garden plots. This garden next to the slide
is called "the kid garden," because the parents had to promise not to eat a single cherry tomato,
so the kids could have them all to themselves. The parents broke this promise many times



This photo is blurry, but the red buckets on the side of the swing set are spray painted litter containers. I have a house full of cats and other animals and litter is something I am never short on. Those are sugar snap peas growing up a plastic fake chicken wire on the swing set. I love sugar snap peas because they are YUMMY, can grow in Part sun, and do fabulous in pots. (I'm currently in the process of painting the playhouse in the back corner.)




Here is some of our main garden plot behind our garage. We will put treats down the garden paths and let the tort likes to wander around like a rat in a maze We have a few other small garden patches that I don't have photos of. The cheap pound in fencing is there to keep our beloved dog out. It's made of more of that cheap-o fake plastic chicken wire, spare cut 2X4s, and even old crib parts--hate to waste.Next year, we have to make a cage for the corn. We lost a lot to the squirrels. For the record, I love our squirrels and birds dearly and plan to share a little of my crop with them. BUT I don't want them taking random bites from all my corn!


----------



## Prairie Mom

bouaboua said:


> Let me show you what my Mother in-law did for our garden. She been a farmer all her life in China, She is now live with us. She used every inch of our very small back yard and grow all kind of thing through out the different seasons. She provided fresh vegetables for us and for our torts.
> 
> View attachment 101701
> View attachment 101702
> View attachment 101703
> View attachment 101704
> 
> 
> She is hard at work.......................
> 
> View attachment 101705
> View attachment 101706
> View attachment 101707


I'm with Yvonne!!! WOW! I'm wiping drool off my chin. Your mother-in-law rules!


----------



## Prairie Mom

bouaboua said:


> Let me show you what my Mother in-law did for our garden. She been a farmer all her life in China, She is now live with us. She used every inch of our very small back yard and grow all kind of thing through out the different seasons. She provided fresh vegetables for us and for our torts.
> 
> View attachment 101701
> View attachment 101702
> View attachment 101703
> View attachment 101704
> 
> 
> She is hard at work.......................
> 
> View attachment 101705
> View attachment 101706
> View attachment 101707


I keep looking at your photos I love the bamboo teepees!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> Steven: All I can say is, "Wow!"
> 
> I'm lucky enough to have a nice space outside for a garden. I've grown it for the past three years now. The first year I had egg plant, tomatoes, different squash, turnips and different lettuces. That garden taught me that lettuce turns bitter once the hot weather sets in. Also, no one ate the egg plant and the tomatoes turned into a wild, overgrown caterpillar patch. So I pulled it all out, tilled the soil and only planted one row of different lettuces and one row of turnips. That was last fall/winter. I harvested greens from those two rows all winter long. In the a.m. I'd go out and the lettuce would be frozen, but once the sun shone on it and it defrosted, it was as good as new. I finally pulled it all out and tilled the soil in April (I think).
> 
> So two weeks ago, I bought some gypsum and fertilizer and dug up the dirt in the garden patch...watered it well then yesterday I planted a row of different lettuces and greens that I bought online. I haven't been able to find turnip seeds yet, but when I do, I'll plant a row of turnips too.



I had a ton of caterpillars this year myself. Nothing like going out into the garden with a flashlight to pick bugs--ICK! I love that you were able to enjoy your frozen lettuce!--who would have thought they would thaw out and be great!? This year, we will be attempting to overwinter carrots and parsnips for the first time. I'm curious if I'll actually be able to harvest through the mulch and snow this winter or if we'll see how they thaw out in the Spring. I'll do a very careful and slow happy dance with beefstew if it works


----------



## Prairie Mom

bouaboua said:


> You can see my torts are enjoying the sun bath next to the garden that she planted some yams.........with every opportunity, they will try to have few bite of them.......
> 
> All the credit to my Mother in-law! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> View attachment 101708
> 
> 
> View attachment 101709
> 
> 
> View attachment 101710
> 
> View attachment 101713
> 
> View attachment 101714
> 
> View attachment 101715
> View attachment 101716



There is NOTHING better than a tort enjoying garden! Those are awesome photos! The tortoise climbing the garden wall makes me laugh


----------



## Tyanna

I'm so jealous of all these wonderful gardens. Hopefully in summer I can add a few more 4x4 raised beds. I'm SOOO jealous of all of everyone's garden spaces!


----------



## Blakem

Prairie Mom said:


> Just to clarify, my first garden photo is of a batch of young plants that I grew from seed and was preparing to plant in my garden. It takes a bit of time to get the plants used to being outside in the wind and sun. They would just die if I took them straight from my basement grow lights and put them in the garden.
> 
> Also, I nearly killed the tomato plants in the soda bottles TWICE because I didn't put enough holes for drainage and over watered. I'll give the tomatoes waaaay more drainage next Spring.


What a wonderful looking family! I bet you're busy. Your garden looks great! I'm looking forward to having more space, but I'm thankful for what I have at my grandmas.


----------



## Blakem

bouaboua said:


> You can see my torts are enjoying the sun bath next to the garden that she planted some yams.........with every opportunity, they will try to have few bite of them.......
> 
> All the credit to my Mother in-law! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> View attachment 101708
> 
> 
> View attachment 101709
> 
> 
> View attachment 101710
> 
> View attachment 101713
> 
> View attachment 101714
> 
> View attachment 101715
> View attachment 101716


Holy little smokies! You're one lucky guy. You hVe unlimited amounts of tortoise/turtle food. That's so much upkeep I'd imagine. Your mother in law is a special and talented woman.


----------



## bouaboua

Blake m said:


> Holy little smokies! You're one lucky guy. You hVe unlimited amounts of tortoise/turtle food. That's so much upkeep I'd imagine. Your mother in law is a special and talented woman.


Yes. I'm very lucky to have her helping us. I'm grateful.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Today's high was 49 degrees...sigh. So, we brought in the kiddie pull and let Mavis hang out with us in the living room. -My house is no place for a tort to wander in.



Most of my garden is done for the year, I only have a few cold weather vegetables left, but I still have lots of edible flowers. Mavis is enjoying her "salad" of fescue, crab grass, mallow, nasturtiums, snap dragons, zinnia, grape leaves, strawberry leaves, hollyhock leaf, Mulberry leaf from an awesome forum member, dandelion leaf, and a strawberry for a treat. I think her "salad" looks pretty tasty


----------



## DanD

All these garden and pictures are awesome! Just recently finished my greenhouse for growing tortoise food and has a large open bottom for the tortoise to hang out in if it's warm enough. Growing trays of food are for the tortoise, I have a second garden outside with cactus and other plants


----------



## Prairie Mom

DanD said:


> All these garden and pictures are awesome! Just recently finished my greenhouse for growing tortoise food and has a large open bottom for the tortoise to hang out in if it's warm enough. Growing trays of food are for the tortoise, I have a second garden outside with cactus and other plants
> View attachment 101792
> 
> View attachment 101793


Wow, you're greenhouse is beautiful! I have a bit of greenhouse envy. Your tort is going to LOVE being in there (heck! I'd like being in there too!)  I think I can see some of your garden peaking through the back glass. I also just bought some of those exact trays to grow grass for my own tort. What all do you have growing in the pots?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I don't really have a garden but I grow different things.Mostly stuff that the tortoises can eat. I always have a couple tomato plants going even though I get pounds of them brought by every week. (I love fried green tomatoes), in fact we had some with dinner this evening. I have spent time this year collecting and drying my lawn for winter food for the tortoises. My lawn is more good weeds and clover than the grass that most people want. I cut and started drying some more today, The tortoises seem to like the dried and then re-hydrated lawn more than the fresh cut clippings. This is the area I cut from today

and here is where it is drying at least until tomorrow evening, then i will bag it up and move it inside to complete the drying

Also here is a simple way to start seeds using plastic bottles, Cut it in half, use some type of fabric to make a wick by letting it hang out of the top opening it also will keep the soil from getting into the water. Put the top half into the bottom half and the water will wick up the fabric and keep the soil as moist as you want without watering everyday.


----------



## bouaboua

DanD said:


> All these garden and pictures are awesome! Just recently finished my greenhouse for growing tortoise food and has a large open bottom for the tortoise to hang out in if it's warm enough. Growing trays of food are for the tortoise, I have a second garden outside with cactus and other plants
> View attachment 101792
> 
> View attachment 101793


WOW this is nice! ! ! ! ! 

Great idea!!!!!! I like it.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtulas-Len said:


> I don't really have a garden but I grow different things.Mostly stuff that the tortoises can eat. I always have a couple tomato plants going even though I get pounds of them brought by every week. (I love fried green tomatoes), in fact we had some with dinner this evening. I have spent time this year collecting and drying my lawn for winter food for the tortoises. My lawn is more good weeds and clover than the grass that most people want. I cut and started drying some more today, The tortoises seem to like the dried and then re-hydrated lawn more than the fresh cut clippings. This is the area I cut from today
> View attachment 101797
> and here is where it is drying at least until tomorrow evening, then i will bag it up and move it inside to complete the drying
> View attachment 101796
> Also here is a simple way to start seeds using plastic bottles, Cut it in half, use some type of fabric to make a wick by letting it hang out of the top opening it also will keep the soil from getting into the water. Put the top half into the bottom half and the water will wick up the fabric and keep the soil as moist as you want without watering everyday.



Okay,that is just a REALLY cool post, @Turtulas-Len !!! I was hoping for inspirations just like that! So are you cutting the grass and drying it for your winter supply? And I'm guessing you are just soaking the grass/weed clippings right before feeding time and your tortoise really does prefer it? ---Amazing.

Also, I've never been so excited by a photo of a soda bottle in my life! (wow, I'm a nerd! Ha!) When I saw it, I slammed my hands on the table and hollered for my husband to come see! You totally solved my tomato seedling problem! I don't know if you noticed, but in an earlier post, I mentioned how I kept nearly drowning my tomatoes in soda bottles (I can't resist a free planter!). Your example is so simple and perfect!!! Thank you!


----------



## Prairie Mom

p.s. I also use my soda bottles to cover my seedlings if there is a chance of frost. Who knew the vessels for those sweet nectars of death could be so handy!?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtulas-Len said:


> I always have a couple tomato plants going even though I get pounds of them brought by every week. (I love fried green tomatoes), in fact we had some with dinner this evening .


AND... a recipe for Fried Green Tomatoes would also be most welcome


----------



## Prairie Mom

STRAWBERRIES!!! I squeeze everbearing strawberries in everywhere. My kids search through the plants like they are hunting for Easter eggs. I have three kinds growing out back: "Ozark Beauty", "Quinalt", and "Berries Galore." I don't have a ton of options in zone 4 and have found "Berries Galore" to be my favorite. They start blossoming in the snow and continue through the fall. Also, it seems that the older the individual plant gets, the bigger the berries seem to be getting.








Wandering through a patch of strawberry leaves


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Prairie Mom said:


> AND... a recipe for Fried Green Tomatoes would also be most welcome


My Wife's Recipe, salt, pepper, season all, and flour. slice tomato and and the mix will stick to the slices. If you want a thicker crust you can dip the tomato slices in a scrambled up raw egg before rolling in the batter. You can add anything to the batter you want..


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> p.s. I also use my soda bottles to cover my seedlings if there is a chance of frost. Who knew the vessels for those sweet nectars of death could be so handy!?



lol Your the only other person I know who does this also.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> My Wife's Recipe, salt, pepper, season all, and flour. slice tomato and and the mix will stick to the slices. If you want a thicker crust you can dip the tomato slices in a scrambled up raw egg before rolling in the batter. You can add anything to the batter you want..



That's what I do too. I have found I really like the tomatoes that are just turning orange (if a red variety) best.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> lol Your the only other person I know who does this also.


YES! I'm in the cool like Jacqui club


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> On our last visit, my voice could be heard yelling across a field: "KIDS, DON'T YOU REALIZE YOU'RE THROWING COW POOP AT EACH OTHER!!! YES, THAT IS POOP FROM COW BOTTOMS!!!"



That reminded me of a day my son was suppose to be shoveling horse manure and taking it to the aging patch (couldn't really call it a compost pile because I never had green stuff to add to it, only old hay and manure, so we just called it the aging patch). His buddy, Ian, showed up and started pitching in. Well some where along the way, it got into a "road apple" throwing contest. They ended up fertilizing the yard down there quite well and I think they had a blast doing it. One of those fond memories for me to look back at.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> That reminded me of a day my son was suppose to be shoveling horse manure and taking it to the aging patch (couldn't really call it a compost pile because I never had green stuff to add to it, only old hay and manure, so we just called it the aging patch). His buddy, Ian, showed up and started pitching in. Well some where along the way, it got into a "road apple" throwing contest. They ended up fertilizing the yard down there quite well and I think they had a blast doing it. One of those fond memories for me to look back at.


"Road Apple" Ha ha ha!!! Man, what is it with kids and poop!?


----------



## Jacqui

Steven, your Mother-in-law is smart. We here in the USA, tend to plant our crops in neat little rows with a large walking space between them. What a waste!! The patch method like your Mother-in-law does, gives much more growing area.


----------



## Jacqui

OMG your using cat litter buckets too!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> YES! I'm in the cool like Jacqui club



LOL I can say I have never been called or considered cool. lol I was just raised to reuse everything I can in my yard. My Grandmother taught me that (I even have an old coffee maker flower pot from her) and my Mom continued it, even though she had a brown thumb like me. From my Mom I have an old metal mop bucket on wheels for a planter. Ahhh you making me think of some wonderful memories with this thread Lady.


----------



## Jacqui

Also Steven, love those photos!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtulas-Len said:


> My Wife's Recipe, salt, pepper, season all, and flour. slice tomato and and the mix will stick to the slices. If you want a thicker crust you can dip the tomato slices in a scrambled up raw egg before rolling in the batter. You can add anything to the batter you want..





Jacqui said:


> That's what I do too. I have found I really like the tomatoes that are just turning orange (if a red variety) best.



Well, I am definitely going to be trying out some fried green tomatoes. I'll be honest...I've never even tasted them before, but have been curious. Every year, we get super early snow storms and I end up having to pick all my green tomatoes. I don't waste them and let them ripen in the house, but next year we will definitely be making some fried green/fried orange tomatoes


LOOK AT ALL THOSE GREEN TOMATOES! (These were picked right before the snowstorm where we found our little tortoise)


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> LOL I can say I have never been called or considered cool. lol I was just raised to reuse everything I can in my yard. My Grandmother taught me that (I even have an old coffee maker flower pot from her) and my Mom continued it, even though she had a brown thumb like me. From my Mom I have an old metal mop bucket on wheels for a planter. Ahhh you making me think of some wonderful memories with this thread Lady.


Posts like this one are EXACTLY why I wanted to start this thread! I live for hearing that kind of stuff Please share any time!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> LOL I can say I have never been called or considered cool. .


And YES, you're totally cool Jacqui!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> OMG your using cat litter buckets too!!!


I have another good use for cat litter buckets, I have all my out door housing electrical connections in them. I found it is easier to have the controls (and excess wire) outside their houses in case you need to make any adjustments than inside the living area.And it is water proof.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtulas-Len said:


> I have another good use for cat litter buckets, I have all my out door housing electrical connections in them. I found it is easier to have the controls (and excess wire) outside their houses in case you need to make any adjustments than inside the living area.And it is water proof.


Wow, you're right. That is another nifty use. They're big enough for excess wiring, sturdy, and water proof. Maybe I should change this thread to all about soda bottles and litter buckets  Make sure you tag me if you post photos of your other houses!


----------



## Jabuticaba

Mavis is such a lucky Sully!  


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jabuticaba said:


> Mavis is such a lucky Sully!
> 
> 
> May
> THBs: Darwin & Merlin
> Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
> IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


Thanks May  We feel very lucky too. Who knew that a trip to a kids' movie would change our lives forever!? Our lives are even a little busier with building projects for her and a LOT more fun and enriched.


----------



## phebe121

Wow what nice garden i want one like that


----------



## phebe121

http://www.freeflowerbulbs.com/ they are giving away free flower bulbs


----------



## Prairie Mom

phebe121 said:


> http://www.freeflowerbulbs.com/ they are giving away free flower bulbs


Wow, that's really cool! Have you done it yourself yet? 
Daylilies are edible for people and torts. Tulips are also edible for people and torts (but don't eat the bulb! Parts of the bulb is toxic--plus...yech!). My family has been working on a project to make everything blooming in our backyard edible. We have a tons of edible flowers already and Tulips are among my favorite. I will definitely check out how this website works! Thanks for posting this


----------



## phebe121

Im looking into it im going to pick something edible


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tortoise tongues are the cutest things in the world! Pumpkin vines are apparently pretty tasty!



Happy Pumpkin day! It's much more fun gutting and carving a pumpkin you grew yourself.



Mavis has not had watermelon yet, but she loves watermelon plants!



My growing season is really short, so we grew "Sugar babies." They still take a while to harvest, but
it's pretty fun having grapefruit-sized watermelon.


----------



## phebe121

How cute i bet your tort is happy with all that fresh food


----------



## Prairie Mom

Our tort is actually brand new to us. (http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...ify-have-calcium-concerns.101100/#post-943511)

When we first got her, she had several REALLY SOFT spots on the both sides of her shell and incredibly sharp back claws. Now, that her shell has hardened up, the difference is very noticeable, and even her back nails quickly filed down. We doubt she had spent much time outside in her previous life. When we first put her outside, it was almost like she didn't know exactly what to do at first, and she didn't seem to realize she could eat everything. --And in our back yard, she really could EAT EVERYTHING. I have been painstakingly removing all non-edible plants and flowers for the past few summers. It has been so FUN (amazing! actually) watching her discover all the different types of food and seeing which things become her favorites. These really are the most amazing animals for people who love to be outside and work in the dirt


----------



## phebe121

Id love to do somethin like.that for my torts and im glad you got yours you have improved there life a ton .i know i have improved my torts life before they had never been soaked or feed the right stuff and pyramiding but now there shells r getting smoother and love bath time and being outside.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Really nice looking garden. I'm not going to post any photos of mine because it would be shameful. Most of my "garden" is kiddie pools and pots of various shapes and sizes. The soil here doesn't seem to like most of my food plants. Except Hibiscus. It is very random and spread out in my back yard and fed on by birds, especially wild parrots and the odd iguana from the canal. Iguanas use canals as their highway.


----------



## phebe121

ZEROPILOT said:


> Really nice looking garden. I'm not going to post any photos of mine because it would be shameful. Most of my "garden" is kiddie pools and pots of various shapes and sizes. The soil here doesn't seem to like most of my food plants. Except Hibiscus. It is very random and spread out in my back yard and fed on by birds, especially wild parrots and the odd iguana from the canal. Iguanas use canals as their highway.




Im sure its wonderful we dont judge


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Really nice looking garden. I'm not going to post any photos of mine because it would be shameful. Most of my "garden" is kiddie pools and pots of various shapes and sizes. The soil here doesn't seem to like most of my food plants. Except Hibiscus. It is very random and spread out in my back yard and fed on by birds, especially wild parrots and the odd iguana from the canal. Iguanas use canals as their highway.



Zeropilot, your post made me more curious than ever! Your gardening is EXACTLY what I am the most intrigued by. Anyone can open up a magazine and see perfectly manicured gardens and lawns, but when people get creative and make things work in "hostile" growing conditions---that is amazing! I'd love to see kiddie pools. Also, close ups of beautiful flowers, weeds, and veg are most welcome. I thought Turtulas len's post of drying out grass is one of the most interesting ones on here so far.

Next Spring, I'll have to take pictures of my friend's garden/greenhouse. I've mentioned it a million times, but our warm growing season is really short and my friend has horrific clay in her yard that won't even mix with soil when she tries to amend it. It's crazy. She has put big tubs in a green house and is growing vegetables out of those. She isn't growing a ton, but I've never seen anyone grow the way she is.

Also, most of the country has to defend their gardens against squirrels, deer, and rabbits. PLEASE, I'm begging you to share adventures about defending your garden against parrots and iguana!!!--- so unreal! ha ha ha!


----------



## Prairie Mom

phebe121 said:


> Id love to do somethin like.that for my torts and im glad you got yours you have improved there life a ton .i know i have improved my torts life before they had never been soaked or feed the right stuff and pyramiding but now there shells r getting smoother and love bath time and being outside.


Hearing how your tort is thriving and growing properly gives me warm fuzzies inside and continued hope that I can raise my own beastie right Thanks for sharing!


----------



## phebe121

Trust me at first i was doing alot of wrong stuff i think iv gotten alot better thanks.to this site


----------



## Prairie Mom

Open Invitation for all weeds, grass, flowers, food, and earth! This thread is not a garden competition. We are genuinely interested in what others are growing and HOW they are growing it. Beautiful garden beds to tiny recycled indoor pots are of equal interest here! Seasoned Master Gardeners and beginning "Brown thumbs" are equally welcome to share experiences with open arms!!!


----------



## Rick's Sullivan

This is cool. I love to garden and am an excellent landscaping grunt. I'm interested to see what all people grow for their tortoises.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Celery, Onions, and Asparagus in the top corner. You know what else I see?.... PURSLANE!

Purlsane -You can eat it!
I happily allow Purslane to take over where ever it grows in my garden beds. This edible weed is super nutritious (http://www.nutrition-and-you.com/purslane.html). It also tastes good. The whole thing is edible, but we usually eat the young fresh round leaves which taste a lot like fresh celery and lettuce. We add it to soups, salads, and stir fries all the time. Even my young children are familiar with this weed and will pick some out of my garden beds when I tell them to go to the garden and harvest for soup.

Call the police! She lets her tortoise eat Purslane!
I have been allowing my tortoise to graze on small amounts of purslane as part of a varied diet and she LOVES it. It may be one of her favorite foods. Yup! You heard me... I'm going AGAINST the "Tortoise Table," folks (http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?catID=321), so make sure you do what you feel is right for your tort. Anyone will have a hard time convincing me to stop allowing my tortoise to eat a little Purslane as part of her varied diet, because when I first got my tortoise she was suffering from Calcium deficiency and had soft spots on her carapace. The main complaint against Purlsane is that it may prevent calcium absorption. I gave my tortoise as much sunshine and the biggest variety of natural foods I could provide, and my sweet tortoise's shell began to harden right before my eyes. Yes, she absorbed enough calcium to harden her shell back up, even while occasionally snacking on some Purslane. I'm thrilled she gets the nutrition this weed provides.


About the other veggies:
------------------------------------------------------
So, I tested a couple things out this year...

Celery
I've never grown celery before. It is a VERY SLOW grower, but was a big hit for us. This was more like leafy soup celery, but we still got some decent sized stalks and we enjoyed cutting off what we needed from the outer edges, and letting the rest of the plant keep growing. I read that celery grows in naturally "mucky/ swampy" conditions, so I planted it in a walled off space to allow the water to pool up. Next year, I will plant some celery in Tupperware, so I can easily bring it in the house for a few winter months without having to dig it up and risk the plant going into transplant shock. I will intentionally put it in a container with poor drainage.

Onions
I read that the more you water them, the sweeter they become and it's TRUE! During the summer, I water my garden every day in my dry windy climate. I had two patches of white onions. I watered the patch next to the celery TWICE a day. I saw no difference in size between the two onion patches, but the double watered white onions WERE SLIGHTLY MILDER/SWEETER than the other patch. I plan to do this again next year.


----------



## phebe121

I wish u where near id make you do a garden for me lol


----------



## Rick's Sullivan

I came across this cool facebook page for interesting container gardens. https://www.facebook.com/willemvancotthem I thought you guys would appreciate all the soda bottle stacks.


----------



## Prairie Mom

phebe121 said:


> I wish u where near id make you do a garden for me lol


Ha ha ha! I'd totally do it for you, Shannon! I despise doing the dishes and cleaning house, but I'm quite cheerful scooping dog poop.
You must be doing something right since you're mailing out seeds!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Prairie Mom said:


> Ha ha ha! I'd totally do it for you, Shannon! I despise doing the dishes and cleaning house, but I'm quite cheerful scooping dog poop.
> You must be doing something right


That looks like a great page Thanks for posting it! I started clicking on the photos and they just keep coming and coming. I'll try not to get lost in garden planning daydreams.


----------



## phebe121

Ill havecto do a nice garden next yr for my torts ya i stiil have more rose of sharon seeds


----------



## Rick's Sullivan

Prairie Mom said:


> That looks like a great page Thanks for posting it! I started clicking on the photos and they just keep coming and coming. I'll try not to get lost in garden planning daydreams.


You're welcome


----------



## phebe121

I dont have to deal with dog poo amymore shes been gone a yr and halfstill miss her just dont miss the poo lol so if i. Plant squash you know how it has little pokers ok the leafs the tort can still eat it


----------



## Prairie Mom

phebe121 said:


> I dont have to deal with dog poo amymore shes been gone a yr and halfstill miss her just dont miss the poo lol


I'm sure you do. I never quite get over the loss of a pet. I still have a medium sized mutt. We used to have a St. Bernard/ Great Dane mix that passed away. When he'd go to the bathroom, he'd take out huge patches of lawn at a time. We were constantly reseeding or we wouldn't have any grass


----------



## Prairie Mom

phebe121 said:


> so if i. Plant squash you know how it has little pokers ok the leafs the tort can still eat it


Yes. Tortoises can absolutely EAT poky parts of squash. I posted a photo of Mavis eating a pumpkin vine on a previous page. Pumpkin vines can get just as poky as sharp zucchini and both plants don't even phase my young sulcata. When Mavis was stuck inside, and I'd pick her food during the cold weather, I would have to wear gloves to pick off some of the pumpkin and zucchini leaf stems and she eagerly gulped it all down. After she had eaten all the leaves off of my pumpkin and squash plants, she would work at the thorny vines with no problem. I've even given her some black berry and raspberry leaves which can have small thorns on the bottoms!

I saved some of my squash and pumpkin seeds and am going to try to grow small young plants as a little variety for my tortoise to chomp on this winter.


----------



## phebe121

Wow your tort is spoiled ill have to i have thousands of seeds can they eat bean and pea plants


----------



## phebe121

Ya i had a big garden and my dog would pee on everything so last yr i just put grass down and no dog so it all looks heathy again


----------



## Prairie Mom

phebe121 said:


> Wow your tort is spoiled ill have to i have thousands of seeds can they eat bean and pea plants



I wasn't sure about this one, so I looked it up. I'm finding a mix of websites where some say they can eat a few of the beans and peas themselves and some say they cannot. As for the PLANTS (leaves, vines, etc) even the picky Tortoise table says those are OKAY to feed as part of a varied diet!...

The tortoise tables says this:
*
"Runner Beans: Can tortoises eat Runner Bean leaves?*
Answer: Runner bean leaves are considered okay to feed, providing they are only a small part of the diet. The protein content in the leaves are nowhere as high as the bean itself which contains the toxic compound lectin phytohaemagglutinin and should never be fed. There will be no harm if young fresh leaves are fed as a small treat every so often during the short growing season. "
http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plant_questions_69.asp


----------



## Prairie Mom

It sounds like less vegetation will go to the compost bin when you have a tortoise


----------



## phebe121

Thats ok ill eat he beans my kids love them lol thanks for looking that up for me


----------



## phebe121

Yes. My torts arnt picky they eat whatever i put on the plate


----------



## Prairie Mom

phebe121 said:


> Thats ok ill eat he beans my kids love them lol thanks for looking that up for me


I LOVE THEM TOO! Any time


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I picked up a few of these a while back,


Juncus effusus, Big Twister. supposed to be real cold hardy, (that's one reason i got them) Has anybody grown this ? I have never seen it before, and haven't got the slightest idea if it is tortoise safe. But is neat looking.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Brace yourselves. Here's my garden. All jammed together are wild mustard and collard greens, different herbs, cactus, mulberry, watermelon, wild onion, romain, purslane, hibiscus and others.


----------



## Yvonne G

Len: This is a member of the rush family of marginal plants (grow on the edges of water). One of my favorite marginal plants. I've been trying to find it locally to plant by my pond, but so far haven't found a nursery that sells it. I guess I'll have to buy it online.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Brace yourselves. Here's my garden. All jammed together are wild mustard and collard greens, different herbs, cactus, mulberry, watermelon, wild onion, romain, purslane, hibiscus and others.



Very nice! Your using what you can, you should be proud of yourself.


----------



## Jacqui

Rick's Sullivan said:


> I came across this cool facebook page for interesting container gardens. https://www.facebook.com/willemvancotthem I thought you guys would appreciate all the soda bottle stacks.



I like this. Never saw the bottle wall before.


----------



## Rick's Sullivan

Jacqui said:


> I like this. Never saw the bottle wall before.


I hadn't either. I'd be curious to try them out inside against a window or something like that.


----------



## Rick's Sullivan

I thought this was a good photo too...


I really like the idea of putting dirt inside the concrete barriers a lot of people use for their tortoise pens and planting something small in them.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtulas-Len said:


> I picked up a few of these a while back,
> View attachment 102800
> View attachment 102800
> 
> Juncus effusus, Big Twister. supposed to be real cold hardy, (that's one reason i got them) Has anybody grown this ? I have never seen it before, and haven't got the slightest idea if it is tortoise safe. But is neat looking.


WOW! Those are so cool! I have only seen them dried in floral arrangements! I'd stick them everywhere dried and fresh if they were mine! Have you had them long? They look so big and healthy.

I know Yvonne already mentioned wanting to get these for her turtle pond, but I couldn't resist looking them up a bit. I'm a "google-gardener." I know nothing, but the little I have learned about gardening has come from random internet searches. From what I've read, it sounds like your beautiful plant is part of the common soft rush family and is an edible and a desired plant for turtles and aquatic gardeners. Since yours is the "big spiral," I'm guessing it's woodier and probably not high on a tort's list for things to eat, but you never know, right? I searched high and low and it's not listed as being toxic for any animals on any toxic plant list that I could find.

I'm interested in getting them now too! I was curious when people prune them back in freezing climates and found some people do it in the end of fall and I found one that said the end of winter. I would LOVE to have those swirly branches poking up through the snow!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Brace yourselves. Here's my garden. .


I'm bracing myself! Seat belt strapped and holding on with a white knuckle grip!!!  ...And the Jury says......................................................your container garden is AWESOME!

Your mulberry is looking really good. I heard those do well in pots.-That makes me really happy to see, because I want to try to grow mine in a few pots for a while. What is the plant in the large pot next to the mulberry? Is that the hibiscus?
p.s.I love that you mentioned purslane too! YES!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Rick's Sullivan said:


> I thought this was a good photo too...
> View attachment 102825
> 
> I really like the idea of putting dirt inside the concrete barriers a lot of people use for their tortoise pens and planting something small in them.


YES! YES! YES! Me too! I actually spoke about this with my husband. The first time I saw someone do this was at a friend's house in Germany. They put their strawberries in the holes as a way of preventing them from spreading. Because I'm a nerd, I took a picture...



Thanks for reminding me of this! In fact, I took a bunch of photos of gardens and plants on my last visit (probably as many as I did castles and pretty buildings!). hmmm...I'm thinking I should post some of those...

Thanks again for the photo! That really is a BRILLIANT idea for using space in outdoor tortoise enclosures! I hope lots of people see that!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I picked them up about a month ago. If I had known something about them I could have gotten more, I found them at Lowe's for $2 apiece, I bought 3 and gave one away last week. I am not planning on putting them in the ground until next srping..


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Len: This is a member of the rush family of marginal plants (grow on the edges of water). One of my favorite marginal plants. I've been trying to find it locally to plant by my pond, but so far haven't found a nursery that sells it. I guess I'll have to buy it online.



The nursery I work for had them. Of course I bought one and of course I immediately killed it.


----------



## Jacqui

Rick's Sullivan said:


> I thought this was a good photo too...
> View attachment 102825
> 
> I really like the idea of putting dirt inside the concrete barriers a lot of people use for their tortoise pens and planting something small in them.



I started doing that years back in my one area, best thing that grew there was weeds (grass, not nice things like dandelions, ect) Some folks need to watch the blocks don't burn the plants because of how hot they can get. Others have worried about chemicals from the cement leeching into the plant, but my poor memory can't recall if that is an actual worry to have.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtulas-Len said:


> I picked them up about a month ago. If I had known something about them I could have gotten more, I found them at Lowe's for $2 apiece, I bought 3 and gave one away last week. I am not planning on putting them in the ground until next srping..


 It sounds like you got them for quite a steal! I think you're smart for not planting them until next Spring. I'm finally starting to learn the HARD WAY that I need to let my new plants have a long summer to let their roots get established and not do much late summer and fall planting.

Are you planning on bringing them in the house and trying to keep them "awake" or are you going to put them in the garage or something after they've gone dormant? -Have you had much experience housing new plants over winter? I'm asking because I have a few new plants that are really delicate. One has been outside in a small pot all summer, but I'm experimenting and letting it go dormant, but bringing the little pot in, so the roots don't freeze up. Then I have a few young and weak new plants that I am considering trying to keep awake and next to a window for sunlight (or under grow lights if necessary).


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Prairie Mom said:


> It sounds like you got them for quite a steal! I think you're smart for not planting them until next Spring. I'm finally starting to learn the HARD WAY that I need to let my new plants have a long summer to let their roots get established and not do much late summer and fall planting.
> 
> Are you planning on bringing them in the house and trying to keep them "awake" or are you going to put them in the garage or something after they've gone dormant? -Have you had much experience housing new plants over winter? I'm asking because I have a few new plants that are really delicate. One has been outside in a small pot all summer, but I'm experimenting and letting it go dormant, but bringing the little pot in, so the roots don't freeze up. Then I have a few young and weak new plants that I am considering trying to keep awake and next to a window for sunlight (or under grow lights if necessary).


If I bring them in I most likely will kill them. I will put them in the pots on the southeast side of the house where I have the banana trees, colocasias, and some other stuff growing. This area gets winter sun almost all day and is protected from the strong winds that usually come from the northwest. I mulch this area heavy every year so the soil stays moist and doesn't freeze.

This is what that area looked like this afternoon. Another good plant choice for cold weather areas is Horseradish, you can use the root and the torts can eat the leaves. It can spread very rapid in the right conditions so be careful where you plant it, horseradish will do fine in pots, this way it wont get out of hand.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtulas-Len said:


> If I bring them in I most likely will kill them. I will put them in the pots on the southeast side of the house where I have the banana trees, colocasias, and some other stuff growing. This area gets winter sun almost all day and is protected from the strong winds that usually come from the northwest. I mulch this area heavy every year so the soil stays moist and doesn't freeze.
> View attachment 102962
> This is what that area looked like this afternoon. Another good plant choice for cold weather areas is Horseradish, you can use the root and the torts can eat the leaves. It can spread very rapid in the right conditions so be careful where you plant it, horseradish will do fine in pots, this way it wont get out of hand.



Wow, that is an absolutely beautiful photo, Len! The banana trees are incredible and I'm guessing the "colocasias" are the Elephant ear plants (I didn't know their real name ) They look so great over there! I also really like the containers you guys are using for the cacti (the wooden box and the square stone-looking containers). That whole area is like a little oasis! I hope your new "Twisters" do well over there. They would be a really fun addition to that space. I remember you said they were really cold tolerant, so I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Thanks for the tip about the horseradish. I hadn't thought about growing that one and will look into giving it a try in pots. -Very cool. Thanks!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lots of cactus pears! You DO feed those, right?


----------



## Prairie Mom

My gardening is pretty much done for the season. I only have a random assortment of herbs, a trickling of cold tolerant raspberries, and the last of my broccoli and cauliflower.

I thought I'd post a photo of what BROCCOLI looks like when it's gone to flower.



Broccoli really is a flower. We just eat the florets before the buds have had a chance to mature and bloom. It's surprisingly pretty and the bees LOVE them. I may start intentionally allowing some to flower in parts of the garden just to attract pollinators.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Broccoli is fun to grow because after you harvest the main head, it keeps coming and coming all season long with lots of smaller florets.


----------



## Prairie Mom

CAULIFLOWER

My family loves cauliflower. Even my young children will eat cooked cauliflower readily.


My daughter likes to hold cauliflower and pretend they are bridal bouquets

We'll put cauliflower in just about anything, but one of my very favorite ways to eat it is the same way my German Great Grandmother did...

"Breaded" Cauliflower from my Bavarian Great Grandmother
-Simply boil the whole head in a pot until it is just tender enough that a fork can poke through it.
-When the cauliflower is done, drain the water, and leave it in the warm pot
-Put some butter in frying pan to melt
-Pour plain breadcrumbs into the buttered pan and toast the bread crumbs until they are nice and brown.
-Dump the toasted buttery breadcrumbs over the whole cooked cauliflower
-Serve the "breaded" cauliflower by simply digging out your portions with a large spoon

It is so simple and delicious! My picky eaters have been known to go back for seconds and THIRDS!


White "Snowball" Cauliflower



Purple "Grafitti hybrid" Cauliflower


This was a blast to harvest. I planted the seeds in the early Spring and was only able to harvest the heads at the end of October. They grow S-L-O-W-L-Y, but it's well worth the added patience. They are not just a slight lavender, they are a deep DARK PURPLE and taste exactly like fresh white cauliflower. They are so fun to have out on the table and you don't have to blanch these varieties as they grow.

Colored Cauliflower
In addition to purple, there are also orange and green varieties available. I haven't grown them yet, but will try them out in the near future. Here's an article about the colored varieties of Cauliflower. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...liflowers-scientists-claim-healthier-you.html Apparently, there may be some health benefits to the fun colorful ones.

I ordered the Purple Graffiti Hybrid seeds from https://www.jungseed.com/dc.asp?c=93. All my seeds produced without any problem. They are more expensive than white cauliflower, but these are like the ice creams of cauliflower and still about as much as purchasing one organic head of cauliflower from the store.

BUGS! BUGS! BUGS!
In the past, I've run into BIG BUG issues with my cauliflower. My plants survive the caterpillar and slug onslaught in the early Spring, only to get infested by earwigs and earwig eggs later in the summer.

My sister and I love to "garden chat" and have been known to send each other photos of produce we are proud of I emailed her these photos of how I keep my cauliflower bug free using old pantyhose and thought I'd post them here too. I love recycling!



Begin blanching when the flower is about the size of a doorknob



Most people just blanch by tying leaves over the vegetable, but I've completely
saved mine from bugs by putting pantyhose over the head before I cover them up.
Notice, I've left room to grow in the stockings.



Finally, tie the leaves over it. You can also just tie the leaves-themselves in a knot over the cauliflower.

Keep tying more leaves to cover up the cauliflower as it grows and VOILA!.. You have bug-free nicely blanched Cauliflower!
*AND THEY SMELL LIKE FEET! *-just kidding


----------



## Jacqui

I never thought about horseradish. I miss the going over to my ex's parents place and helping them grind up huge masses of them. Also a nearby village has like a festival almost where the main thing is selling the horseradish the town as a community makes. Love the smell!


----------



## Prairie Mom

A whole horseradish festival! Who would have thought!? I hadn't thought about horseradish either, but am eager to try it out since Len says it's really cold tolerant. I'm surprised Len's tortoises like it so much and am curious to try it out. I imagine the leaves aren't as strong tasting as the root. My Mavis seems to make a "yuck" reaction if she happens to nibble on a strong tasting herb.

I was trying to look up what people said about the leaves and @Turtulas-Len 's forum post popped up in google. I thought that was really cool and decided to provide a link here...
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/horseradish-leaves.49387/

On the bottom of the screen in the "similar threads" section it also showed one of his more recent threads about his sulcata eating fallen leaves. I thought that was cool and LOVED the photo of his tort, so I thought I'd show off his handy work too...
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/sulcata-eating-leaves-falling-from-maple-trees.102189/


----------



## Rick's Sullivan




----------



## Jacqui

Rick, where are you located? As in how cold do your temps get?


----------



## Jacqui

I guess I need to quit putting if off and go plant some of the potted plants I have bought throughout the summer. Anybody wanna come dig some holes?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I guess I need to quit putting if off and go plant some of the potted plants I have bought throughout the summer. Anybody wanna come dig some holes?


I'm coming over Jacqui! I'll even bring my own shovel


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds great to me. I have the first 25 or so done, but still have atleast 75 more.  Wouldn't be bad if the soil was bare, but getting through the grass is a royal pain.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Sounds great to me. I have the first 25 or so done, but still have atleast 75 more.  Wouldn't be bad if the soil was bare, but getting through the grass is a royal pain.


Wow! Jacqui, that is A LOT! I'm eager to hear what all you are planting? Also, please tag me whenever you post pictures of your land any where (or post some here! woo hoo!) I'm starting to get pretty nosey about your yard


----------



## Jacqui

Yesterday was eight rose bushes, several Echinacea flowers, and the rest I can't recall off hand. I still have two more roses, two grapes, four Althea, about 20 butterfly bushes, about 20 various sedums, more Echinacea, blanket flowers, daylilies, and I can't recall the rest.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Yesterday was eight rose bushes, several Echinacea flowers, and the rest I can't recall off hand. I still have two more roses, two grapes, four Althea, about 20 butterfly bushes, about 20 various sedums, more Echinacea, blanket flowers, daylilies, and I can't recall the rest.


That sounds like a lot of work, but BEAUTIFUL!!! 20 Butterfly bushes...wow! I really want to see your property. Over the next couple summers we want to road trip to visit relatives. I just mentioned in your "pretend chat" that I want to swing by your place. I want to see your land and beasties. I'll bring my human beasties and the strawberries

Are you in zone 4? I'm curious about your grapes. I'm a little disappointed with my grapes and am on the hunt for some LARGE seedless grapes that can tolerate zone 4.


----------



## Jacqui

I am zone five. I have great luck with any of the grapes that I have planted. I don't use the grapes, so most of mine actually have seeds.

Yep those butterfly bushes are mainly for me. I just love seeing the butterflies they attract.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Mavis enjoying our carrot patch.


----------



## Kenno




----------



## Kenno

I grow cactus and other suculents. I plan to grow something edible for the torts next year.


----------



## Jacqui

Oh wow, lookee at all them stickie things!  How many different varieties do you have?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Kenno said:


> View attachment 103683


WOW! My jaw dropped! It's an absolutely beautiful greenhouse and I've never seen so many cacti and succulents in my life! I second Jacqui's question about "how many different varieties?" I have no experience with cacti. They are so pretty! You'll definitely be able to grow some nice tortoise food there


----------



## Blakem

Wow, prairie mom! I didn't expect to see such a variety of veggies. I'm super glad you ended up starting this thread. Most of the items you grow, I'm trying to grow! I'm glad I saw the blanching idea because I hadn't known that was supposed to be done. I would love to have a garden like yours when I have my own yard to work with. There's nothing like home grown vegetables.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Blake m said:


> Wow, prairie mom! I didn't expect to see such a variety of veggies. I'm super glad you ended up starting this thread. Most of the items you grow, I'm trying to grow! I'm glad I saw the blanching idea because I hadn't known that was supposed to be done. I would love to have a garden like yours when I have my own yard to work with. There's nothing like home grown vegetables.



Blake, it makes me so happy to hear you say that! ...Yaaay! I've been really enjoying this thread and love hearing and seeing what other people are doing too. I'm such a sucker for this kind of stuff and am thrilled you're enjoying it too!

About my garden... every year we try to add something new and also try to grow things from seed vs store bought plants. So, in a way all gardening is new to me, because I'm always trying something different. I finally got cauliflower down and it took me some time to figure out how to keep the bugs out. -Hopefully you won't have that problem, but I definitely recommend blanching the white cauliflower when the head is about door knob sized. I'm thrilled you found that helpful! I still have not "mastered" corn. I still pick it too early and also struggle with snow storms freezing my plants before they ripen all the way. I'll keep practicing.

Please share how your garden works out for you. I'm eager to see!


----------



## Kenno

Jacqui said:


> Oh wow, lookee at all them stickie things!  How many different varieties do you have?


 
about 800 at last count. The number changes changes every week!


----------



## Yvonne G

Kenno said:


> I grow cactus and other suculents. I plan to grow something edible for the torts next year.



Nice greenhouse, Ken.


----------



## Jacqui

Kenno said:


> about 800 at last count. The number changes changes every week!



800???? Really? How long have you been collecting them? Which one is your favorite?


----------



## Kenno

Jacqui said:


> 800???? Really? How long have you been collecting them? Which one is your favorite?



Maybe 20 - 25 years? Favorites are the really rare ones - Yavia cryptocarpa and Geohintonias. Geek stuff. I enter them in competitive shows, but the cactus community is a friendly one. We share our knowledge and interest, kind of like Tortoiseforum.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Kenno said:


> Maybe 20 - 25 years? Favorites are the really rare ones - Yavia cryptocarpa and Geohintonias. Geek stuff. I enter them in competitive shows, but the cactus community is a friendly one. We share our knowledge and interest, kind of like Tortoiseforum.


Simply AMAZING! I've never seen anything like your green house full of cacti. Even your choices of pots are little pieces of art. I'm thrilled you're showing off your "goodies"(Your torts and cacti)!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Winter has finally come to stay. 
Here' s a little about the tortoise friendly plants that lasted the longest in our cold and snowy yard.


Mavis (our young Sulcata) joined the family just as winter began to arrive. Caring for and feeding a Sulcata has completely changed the way I look at the weather and what is growing in my yard. Each time one of her favorite plants went to sleep for the season, I felt a little sad for our sulcata. Now, I am paying really close attention to which of her favorite plants remained cold hardy the longest.



Snap dragons come in small and larger sizes. They are a favorite among my children who enjoy picking the blossoms and making them "talk" to each other like dragon-faced flower puppets. Now, whenever my children are done playing, they feed the blossoms to our Sulcata who LOVES THEM and readily eats both flowers and leaves.


*Here are a few tortoise friendly plants that lasted through the Autumn and Multiple Snow Storms*
I'll star "*" the plants that lasted even longer than the others. 
Also, we always feed both leaves and flowers to our tort.

-Fescue Grass (We kept it watered and green much longer into the Autumn than we ever have before owning a tortoise)
-Violas (loved by our tort)
-Nasturtiums (Our tort loves the flowers over the leaves, but still eats both.)
-*Clover
-Dandelions
-*Strawberry leaves
-*Crab grass (stays green through most of the winter)
-*Borage (Borago officinalis) Considered an herb, but I don't really use it like one. Mavis occasionally nibbled the leaves and blue star-shaped flowers
-*Common Mallow (loved by our tort)
-*Carrot tops (loved by our tort)
-*Fennel (I think my tortoise preferred Bronze over Green, but only lightly snacked on these. Re-seeds really easily)
-*Holly Hock Alcea (loved by our tort. The leaves last longer than the flower stalks)
-*Snap Dragons (loved by our tort. These re-seed really easily)



Holly Hock (Alcea) leaves. The flowers only last a short time, but the leaves kept coming through the snow. These also re-seed easily.



I can't say enough about how tolerant and wonderful Snap Dragons are! These were a childhood favorite of mine and now have a whole new meaning as they provide a long lasting treat for my tortoise.


----------



## Jacqui

Did your children ever use the hollyhock blooms as dolls? I have the worse luck trying to grow nasturtiums.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Did your children ever use the hollyhock blooms as dolls? I have the worse luck trying to grow nasturtiums.


Hollyhock blooms as dolls!??!?! I can't figure out how that would look! They would LOVE that! 

I've only grown nasturtiums outside, but I'm going to try to grow them under my grow lights really soon. If I'm successful, I'd be happy to send you some I want to send you a goodie package since you gave us one.


----------



## Jacqui

My Grandmother showed/told me about the hollyhocks back years ago when I was a youngin'. The petal part of the bloom is the dress, the cap type part is the head/body.

I have gotten them to grow for me only one year (didn't try this year). Then is was just a single (or two?) gangly plants.  I think I got about four blooms from them.


----------



## Jacqui

Well the wintery weather beat me.  I had to leave for a few hours yesterday and then again today and so loss my needed time. I got some planted this morning, but came home to brrrr. Temps have fallen now to the 30s with 40 mph winds blowing. Tonight windchill is suppose to be in the single digits. (I need to go visit Yvonne and her fireplace tonight me thinks). I rounded up all the last plants, placed them under a layer of five sheets, weighted them down and hope they make it. In a couple of weeks perhaps it will warm enough to try planting them.  What do you think my chances are?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> My Grandmother showed/told me about the hollyhocks back years ago when I was a youngin'. The petal part of the bloom is the dress, the cap type part is the head/body.
> 
> I have gotten them to grow for me only one year (didn't try this year). Then is was just a single (or two?) gangly plants.  I think I got about four blooms from them.


I see it now! I love it! I know three little girls who will be so glad Mommy learned about this


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Well the wintery weather beat me.  I had to leave for a few hours yesterday and then again today and so loss my needed time. I got some planted this morning, but came home to brrrr. Temps have fallen now to the 30s with 40 mph winds blowing. Tonight windchill is suppose to be in the single digits. (I need to go visit Yvonne and her fireplace tonight me thinks). I rounded up all the last plants, placed them under a layer of five sheets, weighted them down and hope they make it. In a couple of weeks perhaps it will warm enough to try planting them.  What do you think my chances are?


Darn! I don't have as much yard work to do as you, but am also feeling beat by the winter snow. Wednesday we will have a high of SIX, yes, I said SIX DEGREES!!! and a low of -12. I do not feel prepared! I don't expect we'll warm up again. I'm crossing my fingers for your plants!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

We are looking at 30 degrees tonight, which sounds warm compared to everyone else...
*Prairie Mom*...do ya mind if I asked what state you're in? Everybody else probably knows, but I don't...


----------



## Prairie Mom

maggie3fan said:


> We are looking at 30 degrees tonight, which sounds warm compared to everyone else...
> *Prairie Mom*...do ya mind if I asked what state you're in? Everybody else probably knows, but I don't...


Hi Maggie,
No, not at all! I'll PM you. The only reason why I don't post my location on the forum is because I'm a proud Mom and always showing photos of my kiddos. I don't like the idea of people outside the forum viewing my location online. I send conversations talking about my location all the time and am happy to chat with you too. I'll be in touch shortly


----------



## Prairie Mom

maggie3fan said:


> We are looking at 30 degrees tonight, which sounds warm compared to everyone else...
> *Prairie Mom*...do ya mind if I asked what state you're in? Everybody else probably knows, but I don't...


You should have a note from me in your inbox


----------



## Prairie Mom

*Try not to giggle TOO MUCH as this new tortoise keeper pats herself on the back...*
Mavis is brand new to us and I'm really happy that I somehow MIRACULOUSLY had the forethought to dig up some of her favorite weeds and bring them indoors about a month ago. I have several pots that I brought inside, and it has been really nice to have some fresh weeds to give her on the bad weather days. Since then, I've read several posts about seasoned tortoise keepers doing this and I think I'm not doing too shabby for a newbie

*The stretched-out long "spindly" leaves on this dandelion mean it's not getting enough sunlight.*

I'm running behind on setting up my grow lights. This plant has been in a rather shady window and is placed exactly where my cats can't nibble it! sigh...Whattayagonnado?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Death by Tomato Plants?
Another point of view on a favorite vegetable-I mean fruit!

I never would have expected feeding a beloved pet to be such a hot topic of conversation, but it certainly is when you're a tortoise keeper. Tomato fruit, leaves, and vines seem to be a pretty debatable topic. The many "heated" discussions around tortoise care and feeding are actually pretty sweet when you think about it...these two people passionately trying to share and convince each other and others what they feel will better the lives of these innocent animals.-Great stuff! Great people!

I have quickly discovered that I have become a believer in MODERATION IN ALL THINGS and in PROVIDING LOTS OF DIFFERENT THINGS.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I recently posted this on another thread and thought I'd share it here as well:

"I'll also risk the rest of the tortoise forum's urge to kick me... but I have NO problem letting my tortoise steal occasional bites from tomato plants... My sulcata has had plenty of nibbles of tomato greens and her health only improves with the more variety I provide for her. I'll bashfully hang my head low and admit that my sulcata has also snagged an entire tomato ( a small roma) and enjoyed it with great relish. I almost never give her fruit and as long as she is maintaining a good diet, I will probably pretend I don't notice if she ever snags another tomato again. Do what you feel is best. I just thought I'd offer up another view. "

My sulcata has taken bites of tomato leaves fairly often as she munches the huge variety of plants around our yard.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here are a few articles that share my suspicion that tomato plants may not be what we thought they were:

http://www.ehow.com/info_10022310_can-tortoises-eat-tomato-plants.html ---This one says "Yes" to tortoises eating them in moderation.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/29/dining/29curi.html?_r=0---This article discusses people and animals eating tomato leaves and that our views on this plant may be misguided.

As always, this is just another point of view. Go with your gut, and do what you feel is best for your beloved pet. Happy Feeding


----------



## Prairie Mom

*A Fun Way to Decorate with Tomato Plants*​

Recently, I was surprised to see the way old family friends were growing their tomato plants. They had them positioned on either side of a bench and were growing along a pretty narrow trellis against the wall. The red and green tomatoes hung like round garden ornaments. I have never seen these garden plants featured in such a pretty way.

I was surprised to learn that if you cut back your tomato growths, only leaving a central vine, that they are capable of growing extremely LONG. They prefer to have them decorate this wall on these beautiful metal trellises, but have also trained tomato plants to grow up garden path archways. -This is something I gotta try!!!


----------



## Rick's Sullivan

Jacqui said:


> Rick, where are you located? As in how cold do your temps get?


Utah Hot in the summer and really cold in the winter


----------



## Rick's Sullivan

Prairie Mom said:


> Death by Tomato Plants?
> Another point of view on a favorite vegetable-I mean fruit!
> 
> I never would have expected feeding a beloved pet to be such a hot topic of conversation, but it certainly is when you're a tortoise keeper. Tomato fruit, leaves, and vines seem to be a pretty debatable topic. The many "heated" discussions around tortoise care and feeding are actually pretty sweet when you think about it...these two people passionately trying to share and convince each other and others what they feel will better the lives of these innocent animals.-Great stuff! Great people!
> 
> I have quickly discovered that I have become a believer in MODERATION IN ALL THINGS and in PROVIDING LOTS OF DIFFERENT THINGS.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I recently posted this on another thread and thought I'd share it here as well:
> 
> "I'll also risk the rest of the tortoise forum's urge to kick me... but I have NO problem letting my tortoise steal occasional bites from tomato plants... My sulcata has had plenty of nibbles of tomato greens and her health only improves with the more variety I provide for her. I'll bashfully hang my head low and admit that my sulcata has also snagged an entire tomato ( a small roma) and enjoyed it with great relish. I almost never give her fruit and as long as she is maintaining a good diet, I will probably pretend I don't notice if she ever snags another tomato again. Do what you feel is best. I just thought I'd offer up another view. "
> 
> My sulcata has taken bites of tomato leaves fairly often as she munches the huge variety of plants around our yard.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Here are a few articles that share my suspicion that tomato plants may not be what we thought they were:
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/info_10022310_can-tortoises-eat-tomato-plants.html ---This one says "Yes" to tortoises eating them in moderation.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/29/dining/29curi.html?_r=0---This article discusses people and animals eating tomato leaves and that our views on this plant may be misguided.
> 
> As always, this is just another point of view. Go with your gut, and do what you feel is best for your beloved pet. Happy Feeding


I had no idea people were even worried about this. I've picked tomato leaves and given them to my sully for a while now. I liked the articles. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Rick's Sullivan said:


> I had no idea people were even worried about this. I've picked tomato leaves and given them to my sully for a while now. I liked the articles. Interesting stuff.


Yes, a lot of people believe that tomato leaves are toxic for both humans and animals. The impression that I have is that the person or animal would have to eat boatloads of the stuff (compared to their body size) for it to have ill effect. *So the moral of the story would be: don't let your tort go to town and eat a whole tomato plant, but a few bites of leaves now and again aren't going to do anything.*

I've looked this up a bit for fun, because I have an interest in edible flowers and leaves and regularly check on how edible the plants I grow are. I've made nearly everything in my backyard edible for human consumption and have used some wacky flowers in my cooking; it's something I enjoy doing. I've found a few blogs where people are claiming that they are cooking with tomato leaves in addition to the article I posted earlier. My amateur understanding is that Green tomatoes and Tomato plants are listed as toxic because they contain small amounts of tomatine (alkaloid related to solanine).

You might find this interesting...
_" _Research is also conflicting as to how negative tomatine really is. In 2000, Dr. Mendel Friedman of the federal Department of Agriculture and his colleagues issued a report stating that lab animals failed to absorb the majority of ingested tomatine, or that essentially all of it passes through the animal unabsorbed. This is due to the fact that tomatine apparently binds to cholesterol in the digestive system, and the combination is naturally excreted, removing both tomatine and cholesterol. In fact this finding left them with the positive conclusion that tomatine may be beneficial in lowering undesirable levels of LDL cholesterol in animals. Dr. Friedman also noted that a purified extract of green tomato lowered the incidence of cancer in animals. This led to another report touting the benefit of tomatine in inhibiting the growth of various human cancer cells.Tomato plants also contain solanine but like tomatine, the amount is extremely low (5 mg/100g tomato). So like tomatine it would take at the very least, a couple hundred tomatoes for a dog to ingest enough solanine to have a 50% chance of dying." _  pawsdogdaycare.com/toxic-and-non-toxic-plants/tomato-poisonous-pets#sthash.uaIrzYCb.dpuf_

I find these discussions to be really interesting. Sorry if it was more than you wanted to read, but I enjoyed this chat and the other thread where I talked about this briefly with another forum member. I just hope that people won't be so fearful if their tort decides to take a few bites now and again


----------



## Prairie Mom

Rick's Sullivan said:


> Utah Hot in the summer and really cold in the winter


How fun that you're in Utah! I love Utah. Some of my very favorite parks are in Southern Utah.


----------



## Rick's Sullivan

Prairie Mom said:


> Yes, a lot of people believe that tomato leaves are toxic for both humans and animals. The impression that I have is that the person or animal would have to eat boatloads of the stuff (compared to their body size) for it to have ill effect. *So the moral of the story would be: don't let your tort go to town and eat a whole tomato plant, but a few bites of leaves now and again aren't going to do anything.*
> 
> I've looked this up a bit for fun, because I have an interest in edible flowers and leaves and regularly check on how edible the plants I grow are. I've made nearly everything in my backyard edible for human consumption and have used some wacky flowers in my cooking; it's something I enjoy doing. I've found a few blogs where people are claiming that they are cooking with tomato leaves in addition to the article I posted earlier.



That is really interesting. I guess I'm already on board because I just haven't had any problems with tomato leaves. I'd be interested in looking at the gardening blogs you mentioned where people are cooking with them.


----------



## Rick's Sullivan

I'm interested in people saying they cook with the leaves probably because I have some Japanese in me. I was raised eating Goji leaves. All the food markets sell expensive dried Goji berries but I grew up throwing them out and eating the leaves.


----------



## Jacqui

Guess I am going to have to do a search on goji......


----------



## Jacqui

I think when it comes to what you can and can't feed your tortoises some things to look at is of course first the tortoise's body mass and then how quickly the animal processes it's food and would or could eliminate much of the "bad" things found in whatever the food was. The processing would also combine in with the how much does this animal eat and drink/soak, and how active it is.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Rick's Sullivan said:


> I'm interested in people saying they cook with the leaves probably because I have some Japanese in me. I was raised eating Goji leaves. All the food markets sell expensive dried Goji berries but I grew up throwing them out and eating the leaves.


I LOVE THAT YOU MENTIONED GOJIS!!! I'm trying to nurse a cutting my dad gave me. I want more of these!!! I've used the leaves too (just in soup so far) and I've given some to Mavis. I've used my parents berries. They aren't sweet, more like a vegetable. Because they are red, I've mashed them and put them in spaghetti sauce and chicken magnifico which I cook with steamed tomatoes. You can't tell the difference between the goji berries and the tomatoes. Such a great way to get nutrition into my kids!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I think when it comes to what you can and can't feed your tortoises some things to look at is of course first the tortoise's body mass and then how quickly the animal processes it's food and would or could eliminate much of the "bad" things found in whatever the food was. The processing would also combine in with the how much does this animal eat and drink/soak, and how active it is.


Great points, Jacqui


----------



## Prairie Mom

Rick's Sullivan said:


> That is really interesting. I guess I'm already on board because I just haven't had any problems with tomato leaves. I'd be interested in looking at the gardening blogs you mentioned where people are cooking with them.


I'm afraid I was a dork and didn't bookmark the tomato leaf blogs. I should have! argh. I've found one...
http://www.gardenbetty.com/2013/08/tomato-leaves-the-toxic-myth/
If I find others I'll email them to you.


----------



## Rick's Sullivan

thanks


----------



## Prairie Mom

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm afraid I was a dork and didn't bookmark the tomato leaf blogs. I should have! argh. I've found one...
> http://www.gardenbetty.com/2013/08/tomato-leaves-the-toxic-myth/
> If I find others I'll email them to you.


 @Rick's Sullivan it's interesting to me that you mention your Japanese ancestry, because the person that wrote this blog mentions the fact that she is Asian having an influence on her cooking. That's cool!


----------



## Rick's Sullivan

I was just reading htat. I should be working. This website is bad for me!


----------



## Jacqui

Rick's Sullivan said:


> I was just reading htat. I should be working. This website is bad for me!



lol there are times one does seem to get caught up in the site at the cost of things in real life.


----------



## Rick's Sullivan

Yes for sure! I'm going to get in trouble one of these days!


----------



## Rick's Sullivan

Prairie Mom: I read that blog. I thought it was really GOOD!


----------



## Jacqui

Rick's Sullivan said:


> Yes for sure! I'm going to get in trouble one of these days!



I hope not.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Ground Cherries



We've recently started growing Ground Cherries. We start them from seed indoors and they are dependable growers. They are small shrubs that are reminiscent of stocky tomato plants. These are a fun plant to grow because they are so different from a lot of other vegetables that we grow in our garden. The paper lantern husks begin green and change to papery gold. 




You do not harvest the ground cherries until they have dropped from the plant. Sometimes people will lay towels or baskets under their plants and catch the fallen ground cherries that way. I never had a problem hunting them down, because my children loved searching for them and especially husking them. Ripe ground cherries have a papery yellow husk and the berry inside should be a dark orange gold color. Ground Cherries are an annual and you can harvest their fruit all summer long just like you would tomato plants.

What Do They Taste Like?
THEY'RE SO WEIRD! I first grew them, because I just had to TASTE THEM! They are definitely an acquired taste. However, my husband loved them right away, my kids never did, and I couldn't decide whether I liked them or not for a long time. They're small and their texture is a cross between a roma tomato and a blueberry. Their _taste _seems to be a few different flavors all competing with each other. Not fully ripened ground cherries taste terrible, but ripened Ground Cherries are sweeter with hints of pineapple and even tapioca pudding!

The seeds are cheap, easily purchased online or through garden catalogues, and they're easy to grow if you decide you want to try these out yourself. We'll continue to keep these fun weird little fruits in our garden every year.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I LOVE THIS IDEA!!!



https://www.ehow.com/community/whats-growing-in-your-garden/3862

A little boat raised garden that I happened across online. See the website above for details.


----------



## Yvonne G

I took a picture of my garden (tortoise food). I've used this plot for the past three years. It has lots of decomposed horse manure incorporated into the soil, gypsum and vegetable fertilizer. This year, so far, I've only planted some different varieties of lettuce seeds that I mixed all up. 





I've shown the following pictures before, but since this is a 'garden' thread, I thought I'd put them up here too:





And a few individual shots of last spring's blooms:


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I took a picture of my garden (tortoise food). I've used this plot for the past three years. It has lots of decomposed horse manure incorporated into the soil, gypsum and vegetable fertilizer. This year, so far, I've only planted some different varieties of lettuce seeds that I mixed all up.
> 
> View attachment 104438
> View attachment 104439
> 
> 
> I've shown the following pictures before, but since this is a 'garden' thread, I thought I'd put them up here too:
> 
> View attachment 104440
> View attachment 104441
> 
> 
> And a few individual shots of last spring's blooms:
> 
> View attachment 104442
> View attachment 104443
> View attachment 104444
> View attachment 104445
> View attachment 104446
> View attachment 104447
> View attachment 104448


Oh Yvonne! You posted some SERIOUS GARDEN EYE CANDY!!! You have a beautiful property and I love seeing what you are growing for your tortoises. Thanks for posting these here also. I hadn't seen them yet and just live for this stuff...Animals and Gardens...the world doesn't get much better than this!


----------



## Jacqui

Huh those ground cherries sound interesting (how you described their taste).

Yvonne, you know your cactus always get to me. I just find them unimaginable, even after seeing them in real life.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Huh those ground cherries sound interesting (how you described their taste).
> 
> Yvonne, you know your cactus always get to me. I just find them unimaginable, even after seeing them in real life.


Ground cherries are fun and weird. Their taste is so weird.--Did I mention they're weird!??
Her cacti are incredible. I don't see cacti often and her photos reminded me of how incredibly FLORAL they can be.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Hey tortoise forum,

I'm the kind of person that when I see something I love, I have to shout it from the rooftops! I've recently fallen head over heals for forum member @[email protected] 's "Frankie Tortoise Tails posts." 



-photo by [email protected] and posted here with her permission

 "Frankie Tortoise Tails: Pass the Grass"
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/frankie-tortoise-tails-pass-the-grass.92488/
 
I highly encourage everyone to check out this adorable thread, if they missed it when it was originally posted, and to re-read it again if you were lucky enough to already see it. It's wonderful! She has a great writing style, adorable tort, and I thought this would be appreciated by members that view this thread. 

Thanks for letting me brag about you, Leann!


----------



## Kenno

Prairie Mom said:


> Ground cherries are fun and weird. Their taste is so weird.--Did I mention they're weird!??
> Her cacti are incredible. I don't see cacti often and her photos reminded me of how incredibly FLORAL they can be.



Yes, all cactus flower. The variety of blooms is astounding!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Kenno said:


> Yes, all cactus flower. The variety of blooms is astounding!


See! I didn't even know that they ALL flower. It makes perfect sense, but I'm afraid these beautiful plants must be a bit "stigma-tized" because the first thing people think about are needles. It's a bit of a wake up call to see flowers blooming that are bigger than adult-sized hands and SO BEAUTIFUL! Until I saw your greenhouse and Yvonne's photos, I had never thought about cacti as making a landscape "lush," but they DO! It's so fun to learn about different things and see what people grow and find beautiful through a new point of view.


----------



## Jacqui

I use to think cactus blooms were fake.  Yvonne sent me some starts this year and one had blooms on it. They actually bloomed for me!!! Then a bit later one of the other types grew a bloom. I never thought I would be able to manage that. (ie I have a black thumb and for years have even managed to kill cactus)


----------



## Kenno

Jacqui said:


> I use to think cactus blooms were fake.  Yvonne sent me some starts this year and one had blooms on it. They actually bloomed for me!!! Then a bit later one of the other types grew a bloom. I never thought I would be able to manage that. (ie I have a black thumb and for years have even managed to kill cactus)



Actually, the big box stores (Home Despot, Lowe's, etc.) do sell cactus with straw flowers glued on. That'll fool ya!
Most folks kill cactus by overwatering them.


----------



## Jacqui

Kenno said:


> Most folks kill cactus by overwatering them.



Even without watering, I kill them. lol This year, I tried to keep my mind positive that I would get those suckers to grow and the ones Yvonne sent did pretty good. I think I only lost a couple and only one which was the only one of it's type she sent me. I also swear those things are heat seeking missiles, when it comes to nabbing me with their needles (can't recall the correct name for the little ones).


----------



## Kenno

Here's a bunch. I'll post as thumbnails.


----------



## Jacqui

Kenno said:


> Here's a bunch. I'll post as thumbnails.



I especially like the third one down in the first row.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Kenno said:


> Here's a bunch. I'll post as thumbnails.


I'm trying to click the "Like" button over and over again.

Also, Ken, I'm BEGGING you to please CROWD this thread with HUGE beautiful photos!!!! Thumbnails just don't do those beauties justice. I would never have imagined the varieties of blooms you just posted-SERIOUSLY! That is such a treat to see!

If you ever feel odd putting tons of HUGE pictures, BLAME ME in your post! I TOTALLY WANT THEM!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Kenno said:


> Here's a bunch. I'll post as thumbnails.


(Please forgive me-I have to keep bugging you...)
Also, I know NOTHING about cacti. If you ever have time or inclination to show off your stuff, I would be very interested in seeing photos of your favs (the ones you just posted included) and any information about them. You have some cacti that I never even imagined existed. I can't help but wonder where they originate from and even what was it about their environment and Natural selection that created some of these far out cacti. For example, the first photo almost looks "snow" covered and then has this insanely bright bloom. Really interesting!


----------



## Jacqui

It's cold outside and snowing, I am missing my months of basically living outside, so decided I needed a reminder of what I am missing...


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Kenno

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm trying to click the "Like" button over and over again.
> 
> Also, Ken, I'm BEGGING you to please CROWD this thread with HUGE beautiful photos!!!! Thumbnails just don't do those beauties justice. I would never have imagined the varieties of blooms you just posted-SERIOUSLY! That is such a treat to see!
> 
> If you ever feel odd putting tons of HUGE pictures, BLAME ME in your post! I TOTALLY WANT THEM!!!!



Let me look into creating a gallery.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kenno:

I saw a spiral-shaped cactus on Facebook a few weeks ago and I've been trying to find where I can buy it ever since then. It's for sale over seas, but I can't find anyplace in the states. Have you ever seen Cereus forbesii var. spiraliforme ?


----------



## Kenno

Yvonne G said:


> Kenno:
> 
> I saw a spiral-shaped cactus on Facebook a few weeks ago and I've been trying to find where I can buy it ever since then. It's for sale over seas, but I can't find anyplace in the states. Have you ever seen Cereus forbesii var. spiraliforme ?



I've seen those in shows!

I have this Eulychnia:


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


>



Wow, Jacqui those are beautiful Daylilies! You have really diverse colorful varieties! I love Daylilies and am trying to grow more colors like you have, but most of my bareroot plantings I did never came up (argh to bareroots!). I need to get new ones, because I really want the variety that you have!! So pretty.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> It's cold outside and snowing, I am missing my months of basically living outside, so decided I needed a reminder of what I am missing...


I know how you feel!!! It's a weird change to be stuck inside now, but maybe I'll finally make my house nice and clean for two seconds before the kids mess it up again...hmmm... I miss the gardening too. -That is a big reason why I started growing seeds inside. Indoor gardening made me feel more like I'm getting ready to go outside and work again Plus, the planning is half the fun for me.

These are gorgeous shrubs! That hibiscus is TO DIE FOR. A fun forum member just sent me some Rose of Sharon seeds in the mail. I'm crossing my fingers that they'll turn out half this nice. I always laugh at your black thumb jokes, but these photos are all proof that your thumb AIN'T the exact SHADE yer thinkin' it is You do nice work, lady!


----------



## Prairie Mom

@Jacqui I also wanted to tell you that I really like your new Avatar picture. I wouldn't mind seeing a bigger one of that also (I keep bugging people for photos, I hope I'm not ALWAYS this annoying hee hee) Who's your little sweetie and what's he crawling around on?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Everyone is freezing and most of the country is covered in snow right now, 
so I thought I'd post some wintery garden photos​
My September photos​I struggled with a lot of very early snow storms this year. We struggled with some freezing temperatures at the end of August and already had a few snow storms in early September. Here are some photos from this last September. I worked hard to cover and keep a few things growing, but had to just let a lot of the vegetables go for the season.


Notice the kids were able to decorate this "snow lady' with real flowers! (the hair is a fake plant though)



THIS PHOTO WAS TAKEN IN SEPT: Many flowers and all of my cauliflower and broccoli survived multiple snow storms and freezes without any protection. I picked all my green tomatoes and let most of the plants go, because it was just getting too hard to keep covering everything. Those pots of tomatoes are holding down blankets and a tarp that is protecting one tomato plant that is laying down along with a pumpkin and watermelon vine. -They all survived multiple snow storms under blankets and the tarp. The main reason I protected the vines was because my sweet tortoise liked eating them so much



PHOTO TAKEN IN SEPT - this is the walkway to my front door. My hydrangeas froze really early this year, but I was still surprised how many flowers kept going after several snow storms. I guess if their roots can tolerate zone 4, they can tolerate A LOT of wicked weather


----------



## Prairie Mom

Kenno said:


> I've seen those in shows!
> 
> I have this Eulychnia:
> View attachment 104829


Is it silly to mention how much I like the color of your bench?


----------



## Kenno

Prairie Mom said:


> Is it silly to mention how much I like the color of your bench?



Thank you! We buy old wooden lawn furniture, picnic benches and tables and we paint them all that color so they match!




Tort alert: Hercules in the second shot at 12 o'clock. The yellow rake handle is almost pointing at him.


----------



## Jacqui

Those are some hardy hibiscus bushes. I think there might be some seeds out there, if you want to try growing some.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Wow, Jacqui those are beautiful Daylilies! You have really diverse colorful varieties! I love Daylilies and am trying to grow more colors like you have, but most of my bareroot plantings I did never came up (argh to bareroots!). I need to get new ones, because I really want the variety that you have!! So pretty.



Daylilies are one of my must haves for any tortoise enclosure (rest of the yard, too). The bare roots for me, will sprout a few straggly leaves the first season. I am never sure if it's the daylily or some grass growing.  Second season it's a better bunch of leaves. I am hoping my bare root ones will bloom this coming third year. It's been such a slow process with them. Certainly better to buy a potted plant.


----------



## Jacqui

*sigh* trying to use the laptop at home (not at the top of the hill or the cemetery) and it's soooo slow and barely holds a signal. As such, almost all pictures will not show for me.  Have to wait to see Kenno's stuff.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Kenno said:


> Thank you! We buy old wooden lawn furniture, picnic benches and tables and we paint them all that color so they match!
> View attachment 104853
> View attachment 104854
> 
> 
> Tort alert: Hercules in the second shot at 12 o'clock. The yellow rake handle is almost pointing at him.




In the first pix, is that the bottom of a Staghorn Fern I can see in the middle of the chimney?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, I'm new to this chat so I thought I'd post some pix of what I grow...just some...


----------



## Prairie Mom

Kenno said:


> Thank you! We buy old wooden lawn furniture, picnic benches and tables and we paint them all that color so they match!
> View attachment 104853
> View attachment 104854
> 
> 
> Tort alert: Hercules in the second shot at 12 o'clock. The yellow rake handle is almost pointing at him.


I see Hercules And I do really love your color choices. Your whole yard looks really great. Restoring the old furniture is fabulous!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Those are some hardy hibiscus bushes. I think there might be some seeds out there, if you want to try growing some.


Yes, I would love you to save some seeds for me! That would be great. I really like the color of yours


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Daylilies are one of my must haves for any tortoise enclosure (rest of the yard, too). The bare roots for me, will sprout a few straggly leaves the first season. I am never sure if it's the daylily or some grass growing.  Second season it's a better bunch of leaves. I am hoping my bare root ones will bloom this coming third year. It's been such a slow process with them. Certainly better to buy a potted plant.


Most of my bareroots really did "kick the bucket." I seem to have a black thumb with bare roots, because I always have a 50/50 chance of total annihilation it seems I planted a TON of colored daylilies and the only ones that I think made it are a purple variety that I haven't seen bloom yet.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Kenno said:


> View attachment 103683


lucky!!!!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

maggie3fan said:


> Well, I'm new to this chat so I thought I'd post some pix of what I grow...just some...
> View attachment 104873
> View attachment 104874
> View attachment 104875
> View attachment 104876
> View attachment 104879
> View attachment 104880
> View attachment 104881
> View attachment 104882
> View attachment 104883
> View attachment 104884


Maggie, those are BEAUTIFUL photos! It's so fun to see your stuff!!! You have a really pretty variety of blooms there and I LOVE seeing Bob enjoy the Daylily-Priceless! I can't wait to give some to Mavis. She arrived after mine finished blooming. Your rose is GIANT! I covet your "black" Iris and your varieties of hibiscus and hollyhocks. I just got a peach hollyhock that is really pretty. I may post a photo and offer up some seeds next Autumn. What are the yellow flowers?-Are they coreopsis?


----------



## Jacqui

I agree, I love your dark iris and the dark hollyhocks, Maggie.


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Jacqui

It's a hanging basket of purslane.


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


>


This is magazine COVER photo quality!!! The perfect photo!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


>


You really have the prettiest variety of Daylilies- you really do! Also, I have never seen such pretty purslane in my life! I have only seen the typical garden weed small yellow bud varieties. Today, I'm swamped, but when I have some free time I'm going to be investigating these pretty varieties. We eat purslane all the time and I want to cover my yard in these beauties


----------



## Rick's Sullivan

Lots of good looking photos. This is a really nice thread.


----------



## Prairie Mom

*"The Google Gardner" Strikes Again! *
It's embarrassing how much gardening I do via the world wide web. Whenever I feel insecure doing something, I google it. That's how I found the tortoise forum and all the help I needed with my Sulcata, and that is how I've learned about most of my gardening.

I was inspired by Jacqui's beautiful tortoise and Purslane photos. I've never seen the ornamental varieties, but use the garden weed ALL THE TIME. I wanted to research pretty ornamental Purslane a bit and try to get some for myself. Yup, I wanna copy Jacqui 

*Ornamental Purslane varieties are still edible, but not as delicious*
Browsing through different sites, I learned that the Ornamental varieties are still edible, but don't taste as yummy as the typical garden weed with the tiny yellow buds. I've never tasted the ornamental, but garden purslane is delicious and tastes like a mix of super fresh celery and lettuce. We throw it in a lot of our cooking and our sulcata loves nibbling when she can.

*I found a couple cool websites that I thought I'd post here:*



http://serenityinthegarden.blogspot.com/2010/10/magnificent-purslane-edible-landscaping.html --This website has great photos of purslane and shows lots of varieties of ornamentals and some good photos of plain garden purslane. This site also has some recipes.

http://whistlingtrainfarm.com/purslane—the-edible-ice-plant/ --This website has some REALLY TASTY looking recipes and gives some interesting information on the plant.

*LOOKY-LOOKY AT WHAT I JUST ORDERED  ...*



I always use the weeds that pop up in my garden beds. Now I'll try to intentionally grow under my lights for cooking and tortoise treats
http://www.amazon.com/Purslane-Portulaca-oleracea-Valuable-Medicinal/dp/B00J3U7K5G/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1416254677&sr=8-18&keywords=purslane seeds



May not be as tasty, but they're sure pretty (Not as pretty as Jacqui's, but beggars... I hope Mavis likes these too
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JHL7Z8I/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


Later on, I'll let you know whether these seeds germinate or not


----------



## Tyanna

This is by far my favorite thread.

BTW, guess who is going to buy snapdragon seeds after work? THIS GIRL. I LOVE that even through the snow you can snag some leaves/blooms. I NEED THAT HERE IN WI.

I'm also a gardener so I'm struggling this winter without my fun garden outside.


----------



## Jacqui

I also have some of the plain yellow and rosey pinkish blooming ones too. Bad thing is, they don't take the cold and are only annuals. I lost three big pots of it, when the wind blew the cover off the plants on a cold night.  I brought some inside, which my cats are having fun snitching bites off of. Wish you were closer, I would let you have a couple of the small pots of them to try.

My black thumb is really evident when I try to grow plants in the house or from seeds.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tyanna said:


> This is by far my favorite thread.
> 
> BTW, guess who is going to buy snapdragon seeds after work? THIS GIRL. I LOVE that even through the snow you can snag some leaves/blooms. I NEED THAT HERE IN WI.
> 
> I'm also a gardener so I'm struggling this winter without my fun garden outside.


Hooray! Mine too Tortoises and Gardens! It just doesn't get much better than that for me! I catch myself ogling over and over at what everyone else has posted far too often

Glad you're going to try out snap dragons! They've been a favorite of mine ever since I was a kid playing in my Grandma's yard. They come in a million colors too. If you trim off the spent blooms they'll keep re-blooming all summer. Let a few of the heads go to seed and just shake the dried seed pods out over the ground, and it's very likely you'll get free plants next summer

I know what you mean about missing your garden. That's exactly why I started doing more and more inside over the winter. I love having a tortoise, because it means I have an excuse to grow even more stuff.

Be sure to post anything you grow whenever you happen to get around to it, Tyanna. Big or small, torts or people! It's all loved here!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I also have some of the plain yellow and rosey pinkish blooming ones too. Bad thing is, they don't take the cold and are only annuals. I lost three big pots of it, when the wind blew the cover off the plants on a cold night.  I brought some inside, which my cats are having fun snitching bites off of. Wish you were closer, I would let you have a couple of the small pots of them to try.
> 
> My black thumb is really evident when I try to grow plants in the house or from seeds.


You're so nice! I wish I were closer too... I'd love trading plants! My cats try to eat everything I grow inside also. I hope your little stinkers enjoy the purslane


----------



## Jacqui

When I was growing up we were poor (okay so not much has changed lol) and my Grandparents (dad's side) maybe more so. I remember the huge and I mean absolutely huge gardens they would put in. I still have the hand plow my Grandfather used to break grown and may have one of his hoes hidden somewhere. I don't have very many visual memories of him, but the most frequent one is him out hoeing in a garden wearing an old straw hat, his small striped overalls and faded light blue long sleeve shirt. I remember one farm they rented and the huge garden was a good block away from the well they had to pump for their water. They used a big old metal waterer and buckets to carry water back and forth to the garden. I can not imagine doing that myself. I have done it on a small scale for a couple of plants, but not like they had to do.

These huge gardens kept them and us fed (plus I know my father took food back to his other families too). Seems all summer long my Grandmother was canning away. No AC and rarely did she have more then her little fan to use to move the hot air. Canning was done in the early morning and late nights to keep the house as cool as possible. Jars were reused, but boy how she worried about having money to buy those new lid liner thingies each year. Once done, jars were taken down to the cellar to store for winter use. Dozens upon dozens of them. Of course during growing season you only got to eat fresh cooked foods, never the jarred stuff except for taste tests, which were mainly of the various pickles she would try out.

Growing up, I just always thought everybody knew green beans came out of jars and jellies had wax tops on them. 

Nothing was wasted. If we couldn't eat it, it went out to the dogs and cats or to the chickens. The chickens kept for eggs of course were free range and you had to watch that they didn't try to start a nest outside of the henhouse. My Mom and Grandmother made a coop of raising the fryer chickens. Each spring I think 50 chicks would arrive and then after they were butchered another set of 50 would come. The Grandparents housed and raised the young while my Mom bought either all or most of the food for them. Once they came to be the right size, we would have a day we would go out to the farm to clean chickens. It was a family thing where we all had to pitch in and do a share. Once they were plucked, we singed them over a pie tin with rubbing alcohol in it. Then into huge pots of water. Once all of that days chickens were done, then they would be cut up and packaged. Then in about two weeks the smaller ones of the group would be ready for their turn to be cleaned. So we had like four or five of these days each year.


----------



## Yvonne G

My gosh, Jacqui! What you are describing is the dust bowl era. What...the '30's and '40's??? You're not that old. I grew up in San Francisco. Pretty far away from all that you had to endure. We didn't have money either, but it was nothing like what you lived through. But those are the memories, right? Wouldn't give them up for the world.


----------



## Jacqui

My Grandmother (and Grandfather) came from the hills of MO were they were pretty much dirt poor. She was the oldest of like 12 kids. She grew up with not much money and so you made due. Most of the clothes she wore until towards the very end, were clothes she made herself. I remember in elementary school, she made me a lot of my school clothes, not to mention every day clothes. Of course, a lot of mine were hand me downs from my sister, but still homemade. I remember one year I had three homemade jumpers and like two or three store bought shirts to start the school year. Sraps and no longer usable clothes went into quilts or the rag rugs we crocheted.

My Mom was raising the three of us on just her nursing salary. We, or atleast I didn't realize just how limited our money was until looking back as an adult. We may not have had a lot of extras, but we had all we really needed.


----------



## Jacqui

Any how, what I really wanted to say was how I was envious looking back and recalling how my Grandmother and her friends were always sharing plants. My Grandmother had this huge collection of violets and almost all of them came from people who shared a leaf of their plant or would bring a leaf back from somebody else's place they had been too. The plants had a history behind them and a connection to friends and family who may have been far away or some even dead. I always thought sharing plants was such a neat thing to do. It's always been something I wish I could do.

I should say my Grandmother had the most amazing green thumb. Give her a stick and she could grow a tree.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Give her a stick and she could grow a tree.


 --Most beautiful and amazing way to describe a person!

Jacqui, thank you so so much for everything you shared. It was so interesting to read and learning about your past and envisioning the different scenes you described genuinely gave me a good warm feeling inside.  I know it's hard to believe, but some of what you described reminded me of MY OWN Grandparents and I reflected on my own childhood memories. When I have a bit of a break from kids and chores, I'd like to share a little about my own history which also reflects why I have the love for gardening that I do.

Thanks, again, for everything you shared. It was really beautiful.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Gardening: Is It Your Blood?

​
"Why doesn't she just go to the store!?"
Among my peers, it seems that many traditional and previously common ways of living are becoming a lost art. Many people I know don't cook, but feed their families through "drive-throughs" and prepackaged meals. In my neighborhood, I am the ONLY ONE in my age group (30's crowd) that gardens. Many of the people that surround me actually talk like there is something wrong with me for doing this! Why don't I just buy my food from the store? Or-I must be planting all those flowers to try to make the neighbors look bad...hmmm... If these people only knew what they and their children are MISSING OUT ON!

The Magical Gardens of our Grandparents
I do have a small handful of widespread peers that enjoy gardening. There is a common theme among those who love to garden... These people ALWAYS have amazing stories to tell about their grandparents and parents who began growing food out of necessity, and then it turned into a way of life. Myself and many others can remember their big family gardens like it was a magical time and something they want their own children to experience.

My Blood
At the beginning of this thread, @bouaboua showed us the beautiful gardens his mother-in-law created in his backyard. @Jacqui just gifted us with her background and how her family and childhood influenced the way she gardens and even her desire to share plants. I would like to share my story as well and invite anyone else to do the same.


​My Grandmother is the young girl in the center of the group. She is surrounded by her brothers, half sister, and her parents. My Grandmother (and much of my family) grew up in Southern Germany in the wake of World War I. Poverty and starvation were a way of life for the German people during this time period. My Grandmother had so many horrible stories of the prevailing hunger. However, her family was made of hardworking people who made the most out of everything they had. Often, the only meat they could afford from the butcher shop were cow skulls. She told me how they would use the meat from the cheekbones and boil the skull for soup--yummy! They always had a large garden (thank goodness it rains in Germany!) and even foraged through the forests for wild foods such as berries and edible mushrooms.



In my childhood, my Grandmother would still take us into the woods behind her house and she would gather mushrooms for meals. I always enjoyed these walks and am certain that *my Grandmother's foraging inspired my interest in edible weeds and flowers. *SORRY, I cannot tell the difference between poisonous and delicious edible mushrooms. My Grandma was amazing, but I frightfully stay away from all wild mushrooms.



My Grandmother's brothers grew up to be very handsome young men. Even teenage girls that I know TODAY have been known to swoon over photos of my ancestors Tragically, both boys were killed in World War II and sadly, my Mother's father was also killed in the war. My mother never had the privilege of knowing her father.



My mother is the baby in this photo. She is with a family friend and her Grandparents (my Great Grandparents). The grass they are sitting in is located toward the back of the property of our family home. I played in this same yard many decades later and it all looked exactly the same.



This is a photo of MY MOTHER as a child. It was only taken in the 1950's! Isn't that hard to believe!!! It looks like we hopped in a time machine, but culturally and financially it was like going back in a time machine for many of the people in Germany. My mother pointed out to me that her HAND KNITTED UNDERWEAR can be seen poking out of the bottom of her Apron dress.

Just to further convince you that this is a 1950's photo, I'll upload a photo of MY FATHER during this time period in NYC...


It doesn't get more 50's than that! 


ABOUT ME -hello!
I'm thirty four and a U.S. citizen. I grew up moving from place to place and usually lived in very urban settings. My father was an extremely hard worker and passed that work ethic onto his children. My mother learned well how to make something from nearly nothing and we never felt like we went without. Where ever a patch of dirt could be gathered, my mother would grow something beautiful and also something to eat. Our apartment balconies always had flower boxes and pots of vegetables.

​The one constant in my life was my Grandmother's house that had been in our family for generations. The apple tree on the left of the photo was planted by my great Grandfather and it still stands today. The memories I have of this time and place are the best parts of my childhood. I loved walking her garden paths and nibbling as I walked, running in the meadows surrounding her house, and hiking and gathering goodies in the forests behind her house.


Walking with my Dad past farm land behind my Grandmother's house. A winter crop cover of some kind is growing in the field.




The fully functioning wood burning stove in my Grandma's kitchen. I can still remember my Mother and Grandmother sweating and slaving away at canning in this hot kitchen. Those memories did not spur on my desire to learn to do canning

Now, that I have my own family, I try to get my children into the garden as much as possible. I started when they were very young. They, too, are gaining a love for things that grow and are learning some good skills. I hope that some day they will think of me in a way that is similar to how much I admire my own Mother and Grandmother. I hope it will be "in their blood" too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lovely stories Jacqui and Chrissy! And your pictures, Chrissy. I love them. 

My background is city. I grew up in San Francisco where my mom was a veri-typist and my dad was a commercial artist (in business for himself, Roger Neiss - Commercial Art). My dad's folks were also city. Grampa Greg had a neighborhood grocery store in Portland, Oregon, and his wife, Granny Neiss, didn't work. But they lived sort of in the country in Oswego, Oregon. Besides the store, Grampa raised fox, rabbits and chickens. He and Granny were both from Germany:



I think these were in the early '40s. Granny Neiss is holding a cousin who is about 3 years older than I, and I was born in '38.

I don't have pictures of my mom's folks in my computer. Grama Baker was a housewife and Grampa Baker drove a big rig for Crown Flour Mills. They both lived in Portland.

I don't have a gardening background. I only got interested in growing things after I had been married for a while. My special interest is cactus and succulents.

Incidentally, my dad's last name is pronounced "Nice", as in, "she is a nice girl." I used to say I was a Neiss girl until I got married." You'd be surprised how many people tried to tell me my name was "neece." I would say, "N - E - I - S - S, nice" and they would say, "Oh, you mean Neece."

It's funny because when talking about Weiss Instruments you say 'wice', not 'weese', but Neiss is always neese.


----------



## Jacqui

I love these stories!

While my Grandmother had an extremely green thumb, my Mom's was solid black. I have no idea how many plants my Grandmother gave my Mother and they all died. Then I started bringing home plants (airplane/spider and violets mainly). My Mom would say as I walked in the door with them, "It's going to die." Finally one day I walked in with a spider plant that I had planted in this old pot my Grandmother had. It was a donkey with a broken off ear, pulling a small cart (the pot) and it's kinda pinkish. As I walked in the door, I told me Mom to not say a word. She didn't and it survived... well until a couple of years later one of my dogs decided it would make a great snack. I still have that pot in my cupboard.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> Lovely stories Jacqui and Chrissy! And your pictures, Chrissy. I love them.
> 
> My background is city. I grew up in San Francisco where my mom was a veri-typist and my dad was a commercial artist (in business for himself, Roger Neiss - Commercial Art). My dad's folks were also city. Grampa Greg had a neighborhood grocery store in Portland, Oregon, and his wife, Granny Neiss, didn't work. But they lived sort of in the country in Oswego, Oregon. Besides the store, Grampa raised fox, rabbits and chickens. He and Granny were both from Germany:
> 
> View attachment 105502
> View attachment 105503
> I think these were in the early '40s. Granny Neiss is holding a cousin who is about 3 years older than I, and I was born in '38.
> 
> I don't have pictures of my mom's folks in my computer. Grama Baker was a housewife and Grampa Baker drove a big rig for Crown Flour Mills. They both lived in Portland.
> 
> I don't have a gardening background. I only got interested in growing things after I had been married for a while. My special interest is cactus and succulents.
> 
> Incidentally, my dad's last name is pronounced "Nice", as in, "she is a nice girl." I used to say I was a Neiss girl until I got married." You'd be surprised how many people tried to tell me my name was "neece." I would say, "N - E - I - S - S, nice" and they would say, "Oh, you mean Neece."
> 
> It's funny because when talking about Weiss Instruments you say 'wice', not 'weese', but Neiss is always neese.


Yvonne, I loved reading your story too! Thanks so much for sharing! I loved the photos of your Grandparents. I admit that I was secretly hoping there was a baby Yvonne in the photo , but it was also cool to see your Grandpa with the animals he raised. Your maiden name is definitely German. It drives me loopy when people try to argue how your own last name should be pronounced. Your family had it right. If it's "eI" --you make the "I" sound. If it's "iE" you pronounce the "ee" sound.

I think it's really cool that your Dad was actually able to support his family in commercial art. Do you have much of an interest in art? It's interesting to me that your family has this art background and that you have the interest in cacti the way you do, because just the other day I was looking at some of your and @Kenno 's cacti photos and was actually wondering how that interest gets sparked? The plants are so DIFFERENT from other things you find in nature. The thought actually occurred to me that these plants are like living pieces of abstract art; and I wondered if the interest in this type of gardening might have some connection to interest or preferences in certain types of art. (I know it's a "way out there" thought, but something that I mused over for a moment.)

You mentioned that you don't have a gardening background, so I HAVE to ask this question and there is no way I can ask it without sounding like a goofball...
"So, ummm...how is it you know so much?"  -Seriously!, any time anyone has a weed or plant ID question, you seem to be the "Go To" person. How did you acquire this knowledge? Is it something that more of us beloved tortoise keepers can look forward to?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I love these stories!
> 
> While my Grandmother had an extremely green thumb, my Mom's was solid black. I have no idea how many plants my Grandmother gave my Mother and they all died. Then I started bringing home plants (airplane/spider and violets mainly). My Mom would say as I walked in the door with them, "It's going to die." Finally one day I walked in with a spider plant that I had planted in this old pot my Grandmother had. It was a donkey with a broken off ear, pulling a small cart (the pot) and it's kinda pinkish. As I walked in the door, I told me Mom to not say a word. She didn't and it survived... well until a couple of years later one of my dogs decided it would make a great snack. I still have that pot in my cupboard.


I loved reading this!!! Hilarious!!! The fact that the plant survived when you SILENCED YOUR MOTHER...oh I just die thinking about it! I mean this in the most fun-loving way possible... but I honestly think that your Mom had some kind of Villain super power. I can't help but imagine Batman's villain "Poison Ivy" who would attack people with her super plant growing power!


I think your Mom had a super plant power too, but it was kind of the opposite of Poison Ivy's... She could make plants DIE with her words...mwa ha ha! Was there a secret "Bat Cave" beneath your house too?


----------



## Yvonne G

I married in '56 and we bought our first house shortly after that. I was the 'gardener', weeding, planting, mowing, etc. While my husband was the mechanic, plumber, electrician, etc. I got interested in plants at that time, and you just learn a bit over the years...it has been over 50 years, ya know. Also, I belonged to the Cactus Club here in town for a while. My main interest was in Euphorbias of all varieties, but from that I learned about other cacti too. My girlfriend and I went on many a club bus trip to visit gardens all over California. You can't help but absorb some of the knowledge through these activities.

But, I have to confess. Most of the I.D.'s I do on the Forum is because I've searched for it on Google. For instance, if a person shows a picture of a weed with a fuzzy, heart-shaped leaf, I do a Google image search for fuzzy heart-shaped leaf. All you get back in the results are pictures. You just scan through all the pictures until you find one that looks like your weed, then visit the weed's page and there's your answer. But keep it to yourself. Don't blab it about to other members, especially iochroma. I want them to continue to think I know from whence I speak!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I married in '56 and we bought our first house shortly after that. I was the 'gardener', weeding, planting, mowing, etc. While my husband was the mechanic, plumber, electrician, etc. I got interested in plants at that time, and you just learn a bit over the years...it has been over 50 years, ya know. Also, I belonged to the Cactus Club here in town for a while. My main interest was in Euphorbias of all varieties, but from that I learned about other cacti too. My girlfriend and I went on many a club bus trip to visit gardens all over California. You can't help but absorb some of the knowledge through these activities.
> 
> But, I have to confess. Most of the I.D.'s I do on the Forum is because I've searched for it on Google. For instance, if a person shows a picture of a weed with a fuzzy, heart-shaped leaf, I do a Google image search for fuzzy heart-shaped leaf. All you get back in the results are pictures. You just scan through all the pictures until you find one that looks like your weed, then visit the weed's page and there's your answer. But keep it to yourself. Don't blab it about to other members, especially iochroma. I want them to continue to think I know from whence I speak!!


It seems that my husband and I have taken on the EXACT roles you and your hubby took on And I won't blab...as long as I can copy what you're doing  I already "Google Garden" all the time! Why hadn't I thought of that!? Look out: plant ID threads! I have a search engine and now I know how to use it!


----------



## Prairie Mom

We're getting a lot of use out of our pumpkins...jack o' lanterns and pumpkin cookies for the kids, PLUS tortoise treats and seeds for tortoise greens this winter.



I'm not big into kitchen gadgets and have learned that using a carrot peeler on pumpkins makes them the perfect edible size for my young sulcata, and I don't even have to clean the food processor!  woo hoo!

I'm sorry to see the last of our stored garden pumpkins are getting finished up. The kids carved our really big ones and we happily gave our young Sulcata all the "guts." I've also been storing the smaller pumpkins to use as tortoise treats and mix in some of my tortoise's grass and weeds.



We've saved pumpkin seeds and plan to use the seeds to grow small pumpkin greens for "Mavis" this winter under grow lights. We've also saved seeds from big over-ripe zucchini to grow zucchini greens for Mavis too. The kids have been great helpers with saving pumpkin seeds. I'll be sure to post how this is working out for us.

Bear in mind that most seeds you buy are not open pollinated or heirlooms and will not produce fruit. Here's an article that defines the different types of seeds and explains a little bit about which seeds will bear fruit and which won't: http://blog.seedsavers.org/blog/open-pollinated-heirloom-and-hybrid-seeds. For the moment, we don't need these seeds to produce fruit. We just want young plants to feed our tortoise. The seeds were FREE, so it doesn't hurt to try, right!?


----------



## Rick's Sullivan

Dag! My finger is going to get warn out from clicking the "like" button! Lots of interesting stuff. Better than a magazine! Also, saving seeds is a good idea. I wonder if I would just kill mine. It's a great idea for making tort food.


----------



## Jacqui

I had so much fun a year, maybe two ago with a pumpkin vine. I hadn't gotten all my pumpkins cut up and/or blended and frozen before winter set. This one last pumpkin set out in front just inside my fence. I just never got around to throwing it away, but rather watched as it decomposed. The following summer, I suddenly noticed one day as I went to mow or trim branches (some yardwork any how), that I had a pumpkin vine growing. It became one of my summer enjoyments to watch this fine grow and grow and grow. Of course it had a one track mind of heading right for the street no matter what I did. Finally pumpkins started appearing on it.  The front of my house faces the north, so it's pretty shaded out there, so plants grow slower then if out in full sun. When the killing frost came that year, only one pumpkin had matured.  The thing that makes this amazing to me is I have a hard time with vines. I just can not keep those darn black/grey bugs from sucking the vines dry. This plant never attracted any bugs and I am not sure why.

This last summer I had almost the same story, except it was a seedless watermelon vine that grew further down on the fenceline and in an even shadier place. By frost it had one little baseball size watermelon on it.

The only other vine that ever grew for me was a muskmelon/cantaloupe which grew in the backyard from the mulch I had spread around Althea bushes that came from an inside tortoise enclosure cleaning. I actually (well the tortoises) got several melons to eat from that plant. Now this vine did have bug problems, but I was able to keep them from killing the vine until very late in the season.

It seems accidental vines will grow for me, but ones I plant on purpose the bugs always kill.


----------



## Blakem

I finally caught up on this thread! It took me about 45 minutes to read, but I'm glad I kept going. Wowzers! I can't choose where to start. I am looking forward to creating my own garden, both edible and beautiful.


----------



## Yvonne G

I planted a whole row if mixed lettuces and they're sprouting nicely. But I noticed yesterday that there's about a 5' section right in the middle of the row with no plants in it. Bummer.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I had so much fun a year, maybe two ago with a pumpkin vine. I hadn't gotten all my pumpkins cut up and/or blended and frozen before winter set. This one last pumpkin set out in front just inside my fence. I just never got around to throwing it away, but rather watched as it decomposed. The following summer, I suddenly noticed one day as I went to mow or trim branches (some yardwork any how), that I had a pumpkin vine growing. It became one of my summer enjoyments to watch this fine grow and grow and grow. Of course it had a one track mind of heading right for the street no matter what I did. Finally pumpkins started appearing on it.  The front of my house faces the north, so it's pretty shaded out there, so plants grow slower then if out in full sun. When the killing frost came that year, only one pumpkin had matured.  The thing that makes this amazing to me is I have a hard time with vines. I just can not keep those darn black/grey bugs from sucking the vines dry. This plant never attracted any bugs and I am not sure why.
> 
> This last summer I had almost the same story, except it was a seedless watermelon vine that grew further down on the fenceline and in an even shadier place. By frost it had one little baseball size watermelon on it.
> 
> The only other vine that ever grew for me was a muskmelon/cantaloupe which grew in the backyard from the mulch I had spread around Althea bushes that came from an inside tortoise enclosure cleaning. I actually (well the tortoises) got several melons to eat from that plant. Now this vine did have bug problems, but I was able to keep them from killing the vine until very late in the season.
> 
> It seems accidental vines will grow for me, but ones I plant on purpose the bugs always kill.


OH! I love that the pumpkin decomposed and actually made a vine WITH PUMPKINS on it(even if they couldn't ripen in time)! Do you mean to actually tell me that NATURE ACTUALLY WORKS!?!  So cool! I actually have one outside right now too, it's an okay size, but I don't think it got mature enough to have viable seeds. After reading your post, I may just leave it and see what happens. I'm not sure what grey/black bugs you're talking about. Maybe I don't have that pest. Are they really small, round, and shiny? I get those on my broccoli leaves. I really struggle with mellons too. I am just BARELY starting to get watermelon to work, by growing small ones and I think I started them from seed in end of JANUARY/ early FEBRUARY! It's nuts, but the kids love them growing outside. A big problem that I have is not enough full sun and very cool summer nights, which seem to make everything take longer to grow and fruit.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Blake m said:


> I finally caught up on this thread! It took me about 45 minutes to read, but I'm glad I kept going. Wowzers! I can't choose where to start. I am looking forward to creating my own garden, both edible and beautiful.


Hi Blake I'm AMAZED that you took the time to GET caught up! 45 minutes on one thread! Man, you're a trooper! That's just awesome! I think the gardening you are already doing is really great and I'd be curious to see how things are growing for you! I am gardening for my tort for the first time. I have a ton of seeds that I should take the time to look at and post. I haven't grown much lettuce before (just some spinach). I noticed that you and @yvonne are growing lettuces for your torts and I would be curious which varieties would be the best to grow? Also, I'm curious about gardening in California? Right now, my garden is dead and snow covered. Is it "warm" enough where you are that you can grow cool weather crops RIGHT NOW?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I planted a whole row if mixed lettuces and they're sprouting nicely. But I noticed yesterday that there's about a 5' section right in the middle of the row with no plants in it. Bummer.


Wacky...I wonder what happened there?


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm guessing a bird discovered the seeds.

I've grown lettuce for the past couple winters. I plant in the fall and harvest it by cutting off the tops with scissors, all throughout the winter. Even on those frozen mornings, once the sun hits the plants, they thaw out and are not harmed.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne's definition of frozen morning is a 50 degree morning. lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, ok...I'll admit it doesn't get as cold here as it does where you live, but there's frost on the ground almost every winter morning. And the lettuces DO freeze, but it doesn't kill them. (quit picking on me!!)


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> . (quit picking on me!!)



But who better is there to pick on?????


----------



## Yvonne G

Barb! (Wellington)


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Barb! (Wellington)



Hey, I give her some zings too.


----------



## Jacqui

I was looking forward to this weekend and the warming trend thinking I could get a few more plants slipped into the ground. Yesterday, of course became a no day as I had to take my daughter to "the big city" and then we met up with two of my other bratlings. That was okay, today was also suppose to be in the 50s. When I got home, I checked the ground and yes, it was thawed it appeared. got up today to fog. Checked the temps and saw the high might have been 50, but it's steadily dropping as the day goes on. Not great news but still workable. Then rain moved in and then even worse the wind started whipping up.  I am not thinking any planting is being done here today.


----------



## Yvonne G

I like to go to the different Dollar stores here in town and buy veggie seeds when they have them for a dime a pack. It just kills me to pay the normal $2.69 for a tiny packet of seeds. But this year I haven't been able to find any. And I used up all my seeds planting the garden already, so I have nothing to put into the empty space in the row of lettuce. I also wanted to plant a row of turnips for the greens. They stay alive through our winter here too, but haven't been able to find cheap seeds. I'm cheap, you see?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, I think I might be able to find some cheap seed packets for you. What kind(s) of lettuce are you wanting? Pretty sure there is still some turnips, maybe mustard. Here ours are 20 cents. lol


----------



## Yvonne G

I'd really appreciate it if you could. I'll send you a few $$ to cover their costs and postage. Any of the lettuces, however the one I mostly buy is a red leaf. I have planted at this time, bibb, red leaf, romaine, endive, and a couple others I can't remember.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, ok...I'll admit it doesn't get as cold here as it does where you live, but there's frost on the ground almost every winter morning. And the lettuces DO freeze, but it doesn't kill them. (quit picking on me!!)


I remember you mentioned that it freezes and thaws out fine. I think that is amazing. I would have thought the plants would turn to mush. Very cool...nice fresh tortoise veggies


----------



## Prairie Mom

*TURKEY DAY IS COMING!!!*
In honor of this event, I'll upload some photos of WILD TURKEYS in my front yard. These photos were taken during the summer, but I did just have a big ol' turkey walk down my street a couple weeks ago. They come to get the corn droppings from my feeders.





​I live in a smaller city that is completely surrounded by barren wilderness. The animals are one of my favorite things about living here. It's funny because I live right smack in the middle of town just minutes from the College where my husband works, but because the town has sprouted in the middle of wilderness, animals are always squeezing their way inside our borders. I don't mind sharing some of my garden with them. We have lots of squirrels and birds in our yard. I am directly below geese migration paths and can hear them honk inside my house as they fly over. A huge Great Horned Owl takes a break in our 80yr old Cottonwood tree every Spring. I wake the kids up and haul them outside whenever he comes and starts "hooting"  We can see him so clearly through the moonlight as he sits in our bare branches. Mule deer and Antelope are in our front yard all the time.* I plant tulips just for them!* They look so skinny at the end of winter and I put out more and more tulips just for them to eat in the Spring. They love them and I actually don't mind seeing them bitten off. I think if you're going to lose a plant, this is a really COOL way to lose it

*These Turkeys...*
I have decided that crows and turkeys are the mobsters of the bird world and I find them very amusing.This group of turkeys roam the neighborhood like little hoodlums. These guys are the gangsters of the bird world! They check out my yard, because they like the corn pieces that fall out of my squirrel/bird feeders. They roam around like they own the place and you wouldn't dare mess with them----and...it's kinda true! This group of three turkeys are VISCIOUS! They have threatening looking talons and their beaks are so long and sharp! A neighbor once arrived home just in time to find these THREE TURKEY GANGSTERS SURROUNDING HIS TERRIFIED CAT!!! The cat had nowhere to run and they were about to attack the full-grown feline if my neighbor had not arrived in time!!! Who would have guessed!?

*I hope you're thanksgiving turkey is a lot nicer to your family than these guys are! Happy Thanksgiving!!!*


----------



## Jacqui

This year, I enjoyed watching this one family unit who had within them two youngsters that were a lot lighter then the rest. Not white, but more dirty snow or tan in color. They survived all summer. Once hunting season has started, I have not saw them. Then I also have not saw their entire group. I hope everybody leaves the odd ones alone, so they can reproduce. Of course knowing humans, those are the ones they are going to go after for bragging rights or whatever.


----------



## Prairie Mom

That's too bad I hope they're alright.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

This is a favorite of some of my tortoises. It doesn't always look like this, these froze and thawed before I had harvested them. I do freeze it but it is cut and froze in a timely manner, these set out for a couple days after freezing so there is no sense in trying to save it for later, just cut into small pieces, refrigerate it and feed it off.


In this form it is chewy and hard for them to cut with their beak, that is why I cut it into these bite size pieces.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtulas-Len said:


> This is a favorite of some of my tortoises. It doesn't always look like this, these froze and thawed before I had harvested them. I do freeze it but it is cut and froze in a timely manner, these set out for a couple days after freezing so there is no sense in trying to save it for later, just cut into small pieces, refrigerate it and feed it off.
> View attachment 106395
> View attachment 106396
> In this form it is chewy and hard for them to cut with their beak, that is why I cut it into these bite size pieces.


Interesting...I'm afraid you'll have to fill me in on what I'm looking at here? The softened stalks almost remind of cooked Asparagus when it looks this way. I love that you and the tortoises are still getting use out of your veg even after it has frozen.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

It is colocasia, (elephant ear). My yellow footed, red footed and manouria tortoises eat it.They will eat what grows under the ground also. Xanthosoma (malanga) is another elephant ear looking type plant that is native to South America that they love. I get the starter malanga roots from a local Food Lion the yellow foots ate them death in 2013 and I just haven't replaced them, they grow good and get big 3 ft plus leaves like the colocasia.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtulas-Len said:


> It is colocasia, (elephant ear). My yellow footed, red footed and manouria tortoises eat it.They will eat what grows under the ground also. Xanthosoma (malanga) is another elephant ear looking type plant that is native to South America that they love. I get the starter malanga roots from a local Food Lion the yellow foots ate them death in 2013 and I just haven't replaced them, they grow good and get big 3 ft plus leaves like the colocasia.


That's so cool! I couldn't figure it out, but now it makes perfect sense. I didn't even realize these plants were desirable to torts. I may have to look into those


----------



## Rick's Sullivan

Turtulas, the plate certainly doesn't look appetizing but I love that your torts think so!

Prairie, I can't believe you have wild turkeys in your yard! I had no idea they would attack a cat!


----------



## Yvonne G

Chrissy:

Elephant ear is toxic. You don't want to feed it to tortoises that wouldn't normally find it in their home territory. It is part of the natural diet for the Manouria species.

Len:

I never would have thought to feed the frozen 'mush' to the tortoises. I have to grow it outside my tortoise yards because they don't allow plants to grow in there. And when winter comes, I have to move everything into the greenhouse. I had a young banana tree (about 5'tall) planted in the Manouria yard. It took them about three days to demolish/eat the whole tree, trunk, roots and all.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> Chrissy:
> 
> Elephant ear is toxic. You don't want to feed it to tortoises that wouldn't normally find it in their home territory. It is part of the natural diet for the Manouria species.


So much to learn...It's interesting how different the diets can be for the different species! Thanks for the warning not to give it to my sweetie


----------



## Prairie Mom

It's amazing to me that the manouria even eat the roots and everything...That species knows how to survive!


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom said:


> It's amazing to me that the manouria even eat the roots and everything...That species knows how to survive!



Iris is supposed to be toxic too. When I first moved to this house, I made the Manouria yard around a large mulberry tree, and the previous owners had planted iris at the base of that tree. It was autumn, so the plants were mostly just brown leaves, but the Manouria ate that plus they dug up the tubers and ate them too.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> Iris is supposed to be toxic too. When I first moved to this house, I made the Manouria yard around a large mulberry tree, and the previous owners had planted iris at the base of that tree. It was autumn, so the plants were mostly just brown leaves, but the Manouria ate that plus they dug up the tubers and ate them too.


OH MY GOSH!! I can't believe it didn't even bother them! I keep my Iris's out front, which my kids know is the "poison" garden (everything in my back yard is edible). This is really eye opening for me...one tortoise's treat another's POISON. I guess it just surprises me how DIFFERENT tortoise species really are. They are fascinating little beasties!


----------



## Jacqui

I had a dog who dug up and ate all my iris I planted back when I was still wearing knickers. He had no problems... of course it could have been the bare root rose bushes chaser that helped.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I had a dog who dug up and ate all my iris I planted back when I was still wearing knickers. He had no problems... of course it could have been the bare root rose bushes chaser that helped.


Well, SHEESH...let's go cook up some Irises and serve 'em up then-----WAIT!!! ----I'M KIDDING!!! PLEASE DON'T KICK ME OFF THIS FORUM!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Look at what I just planted...It doesn't exactly look like this now, but it will...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Prairie Mom said:


> I remember you mentioned that it freezes and thaws out fine. I think that is amazing. I would have thought the plants would turn to mush. Very cool...nice fresh tortoise veggies



Her "freeze" doesn't last longer then about 20 minutes, she has no clue what it's like to find your car door locks frozen, or worse, your tires are frozen to the ground. One year the padlock on Bob's shed was frozen closed , he didn't get breakfast on time that day.


----------



## Prairie Mom

maggie3fan said:


> Look at what I just planted...It doesn't exactly look like this now, but it will...


Judges say "perfect 10!" ---My goodness the picture makes the bloom seem huge. Very pretty.


----------



## Prairie Mom

maggie3fan said:


> One year the padlock on Bob's shed was frozen closed , he didn't get breakfast on time that day.


CRAZY!? Poor Bob! I would not have thought padlocks would freeze...sheesh! A couple weeks ago, I couldn't get the little door to my gas tank open at the gas station. I felt a little silly chipping away and sticking stuff in the edges to try to pry the thing open. People were waiting in line for gas and I stood their working to get the door-thingy open I was the FAVORITE person during morning rush hour!!!


...woops this is a gardening thread...um...flowers are really pretty. There! Ta da!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Prairie Mom said:


> CRAZY!? Poor Bob! I would not have thought padlocks would freeze...sheesh! A couple weeks ago, I couldn't get the little door to my gas tank open at the gas station. I felt a little silly chipping away and sticking stuff in the edges to try to pry the thing open. People were waiting in line for gas and I stood their working to get the door-thingy open I was the FAVORITE person during morning rush hour!!!
> 
> 
> ...woops this is a gardening thread...um...flowers are really pretty. There! Ta da!


LOL


----------



## Yvonne G

I must say, this is fast becoming one of my favorite threads. I truly enjoy listening to the different folks on here who are into gardening. A very enjoyable thread indeed!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I must say, this is fast becoming one of my favorite threads. I truly enjoy listening to the different folks on here who are into gardening. A very enjoyable thread indeed!!



Me too!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I must say, this is fast becoming one of my favorite threads. I truly enjoy listening to the different folks on here who are into gardening. A very enjoyable thread indeed!!


ME TOO!!! These are MY KIND OF PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I am also an indoor plant freak. My sister and I both collect a plant called a Hoya. They come from Hawaii and Australia. They come in different shapes and types. They have a strange waxy bloom, and Yvonne's bloom and in 30 years I have never made one bloom...
My living room...all of my windows have plants...



This is one type, shaped like a heart...



This one is round



This one looks like a Sansavaria



This one vines...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

So I see the pix doubled up. Funny it was ok when I shut'er down last night...Yvonne will fix it...


----------



## Yvonne G

Since I moved to this house (18 years ago) I don't have plants in the house anymore...except for one sanseveria. All of my plants are outside. Maggie, don't you have a blood leaf anymore? ...and what happened to your poor pony tail palm?


----------



## Prairie Mom

maggie3fan said:


> I am also an indoor plant freak. My sister and I both collect a plant called a Hoya.
> ]


Those are some really beautiful collections of plants! I love the way they all look together and the heartshaped leaves are REALLY UNIQUE! I wonder why yours hasn't bloomed and Yvonne's has!??

I can't have indoor plants, because my cats will eat/bite ANYTHING that grows! I've been looking at terrariums in the catalogues that come around this time of year. Maybe, I'll post some of the things that I'm interested in copying.

I'm struggling a bit this year, because I always have seeds etc growing under grow lights in a closed off room in my basement. But this year, we have some construction projects going and I have lost my grow space until things are finished (which will be a WHILE). I'm going to have figure something out so I can grow food for my sulcata and do a few seeds. I may end up having to clear out a closet like the druggies do in the movies!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I have been seeing some really pretty plant terrariums online and in catalogues like these lately, and would love to try to make them myself...


http://www.potterybarn.com/products...en&srccode=cii_17588969&cpncode=44-12594997-2



http://www.whiteflowerfarm.com/82809-product.html

Ya know, my dollar store has all kinds of pretty glass stuff. I really should look into the best way to MAKE these.

I LOVE this picture frame idea... TRY TO EAT *THIS,* CATS!!!



https://www.etsy.com/listing/201509..._language=en&gclid=COGZ8dnqncICFU-CMgodiHAA-A

I have NO IDEA if I'll ever get around to trying these. I really want to though. If I do, I'll be sure to post my exploits


----------



## Jacqui

It's a pain to have inside cats and want to grow plants huh? lol

I have looked at some of those screen/window/flat wall boxes and think they are neat, but also knowing no way mine would look that good nor last long enough to make it worth the work.


----------



## Yvonne G

My hoya bloom because they live outside. Hoya, while being shade-loving plants, require a very high or bright light to bloom.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I also have inside cats, they got sprayed with a water bottle whenever they even looked at my plants. Lil Roxie has a habit of trying to sleeping my big Hoya, but how do you beat up on an old lady kitty???


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I also have inside cats, they got sprayed with a water bottle whenever they even looked at my plants. Lil Roxie has a habit of trying to sleeping my big Hoya, but how do you beat up on an old lady kitty???



I've been trying the water spray method this year, but all I am doing is making it so my cats run when I enter a room.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> I've been trying the water spray method this year, but all I am doing is making it so my cats run when I enter a room.



The trick is to leave numerous bottles around the house. That way you walk into the room, past the plant eating cat and surreptitiously pick up a bottle, and zap'em...
If you walk into the room with the bottle you're doomed...You actually don't want them to realize it's you doing it...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

About 35 years ago my ex-MIL gave me a start of a Bloodleaf. They root easy like Coleus. So I have had Bloodleaf since then. Last winter *ALL* my Bloodleaf got something and died. Never had that happen before. But I had given some to a neighbor, so I got more started...
Actually they are nothing special, but most people have never seen them, ya can't find them anywhere...and I have included my Hoya window and a nice shot of a very healthy Hoya...


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I laid about 50 pounds of sweet potatoes to rest today, and hung another 25 pounds. (in a double wire basket in the laundry room). Sweet potatoes have been running 44 cents a pound for a couple weeks here, seldom see them any cheaper then that.I plan on growing the vines for the greens next year, so going wake the resting ones in March and plant in soil.The hanging potatoes should have some vines already started even though they will be searching for natural sun light they should keep growing and produce some early green leaves after being moved outside.

These are large potatoes, about 50 made up the 50 pounds.

Laid them out and just covered with straw, will add leaves over the straw for insulation as it gets colder and stays cold.


----------



## Yvonne G

Interesting...

Never thought of growing sweet potatoes for tortoises


----------



## Jacqui

Never saw anybody do the laying out thing. I tried to keep them one year on my steps that go upstairs. Figured it was the closest thing I have to a basement. Didn't work, the taters bit the dust.


----------



## Prairie Mom

maggie3fan said:


> About 35 years ago my ex-MIL gave me a start of a Bloodleaf. They root easy like Coleus. So I have had Bloodleaf since then. Last winter *ALL* my Bloodleaf got something and died. Never had that happen before. But I had given some to a neighbor, so I got more started...



Beautiful Hoyas and I really do like the blood leaf. Those read veins are pretty spectacular. My favorite part of your post, Maggie, was when you mentioned nonchalantly that when all your Bloodleaf randomly died, you were able to get some started again, because you had given some to a neighbor.  It's like you later got a special little reward for being generous with your neighbors! I love It!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtulas-Len said:


> I laid about 50 pounds of sweet potatoes to rest today, and hung another 25 pounds. (in a double wire basket in the laundry room). Sweet potatoes have been running 44 cents a pound for a couple weeks here, seldom see them any cheaper then that.I plan on growing the vines for the greens next year, so going wake the resting ones in March and plant in soil.The hanging potatoes should have some vines already started even though they will be searching for natural sun light they should keep growing and produce some early green leaves after being moved outside.
> View attachment 106910
> These are large potatoes, about 50 made up the 50 pounds.
> View attachment 106909
> Laid them out and just covered with straw, will add leaves over the straw for insulation as it gets colder and stays cold.


I'm really interested in this Len. Sweet potatoes have actually been on my mind quite a bit and want to attempt to grow some inside in the near future. Please post again about their progress in the Spring and I'd love to see more photos


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtulas-Len said:


> I laid about 50 pounds of sweet potatoes to rest today, and hung another 25 pounds. (in a double wire basket in the laundry room). Sweet potatoes have been running 44 cents a pound for a couple weeks here, seldom see them any cheaper then that.I plan on growing the vines for the greens next year, so going wake the resting ones in March and plant in soil.The hanging potatoes should have some vines already started even though they will be searching for natural sun light they should keep growing and produce some early green leaves after being moved outside.
> View attachment 106910
> These are large potatoes, about 50 made up the 50 pounds.
> View attachment 106909
> Laid them out and just covered with straw, will add leaves over the straw for insulation as it gets colder and stays cold.


Len, I was also curious about how cold it gets where you are? or even better...What is your Perennial zone? I'm in zone 4. I'm wondering if I could just lay mine out and cover them with straw? For some reason, I suspect mine would meet an evil frozen fate


----------



## Prairie Mom

Did these SNEAK through CUSTOMS? ...tricky....tricky...

Remember a while ago, when I said I wanted to copy Jacqui and find some pretty Purslane? Well I did.  My ornamental Purslane seed packets arrived a while ago. I also decided to grow some typical YUMMY green Purslane from seed inside my home. They also included a sample of Thai Basil which I'll happily try out. It's pretty common for me to be getting seed packets in the mail, but this was the first time I paused to stare at a seed packet envelope...

It's silly, but I thought it was cool that the seeds were sent from Singapore and had to clear Customs



They just listed it as "gift" and "Collectible item" under the "detailed description heading" on the Customs declaration tag....naughty... Naughty... 


I'm certain that if they declared them as "seeds" they would not have cleared Customs. Some friends in Germany wanted to give me some seeds from some of my favorite flowers to bring home on our last trip a few years ago, but I couldn't bring them through Customs. Now, I feel slightly vindicated with my rebellious Purslane envelope...BAD TO THE BONE, BABY!!! BAD TO THE BONE!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Woops!.... I woke up my baby Goji Berry!​ I want Goji shrubs SO BADLY!!! If you are not aware...Goji berries are a NUTRITION POWER HOUSE and are often referred to as a "Super food". The small ripened red berries have are not sweet, but have a taste that is somewhat similar to sundried tomatoes and you can mix them in salads, marinara, or any good seasoned mix of vegetables. I have thrown fresh UNCOOKED Goji berries in stir fry and mixed it in with the cooked vegetables. They go great alongside bell peppers. It's really better to eat them as a vegetable rather than a berry/fruit. The berries are often sold dried at a high price in health food stores, but I've never cared to try them dried.

The LEAVES ARE ALSO EDIBLE, have the same nutrition and are virtually tasteless which means I can put them in EVERYTHING from baked goods to: salads, sandwiches, and soups and MY KIDS WON'T MIND getting this amazing nutrition. I've even given a few leaves to my sulcata, but not too many out of fear of giving too much of a good thing


Photo found on http://planetpermaculture.wordpress.com/2014/01/25/superfruit-goji-berry/

Here's a good little informational from the same website listed above: "The Goji Berry, also known as Wolfberries (Lycium barbarum/chinense), the Himalayan fruit that contains all 18 amino acids (six times higher than bee pollen), 21 minerals as well as huge amounts of vitamins (A, B1, B2, B6 & E). Gram for gram they are packed with even more iron than steak and spinach and more beta carotene and vitamin C than carrots and oranges, respectively. A true Superfood if ever there was one but also the most fashionable too. The plants are very hardy and cope well with salt winds and even droughts too so are perfect for most climates and most people."​I have happily been harvesting some from my parents' bushes when I visit during the summers and was thrilled when my Dad gave me a sucker from his shrub. I have been BABYING THIS TINY TWIG in a pot so much that it should be WEARING A DIAPER! For the past couple of weeks, we've had literally ARCTIC temperatures with Highs in the negative degrees Fahrenheit. I was afraid the roots would freeze if I left the dormant potted plant in my detached garage, and decided to bring the dormant plant inside. I didn't want to "wake it up," so I stuck it in a dark closet in a cooler corner of the house. It's been so cold for several weeks. Now, that the snow has melted for the moment and the temperatures are more bearable, I went to pull my baby Goji out of the closet to put in the garage again and... WOOPS!!!...
IT'S ALIVE!!!!
(To be read in the voice of Dr. Frankenstein) 
​
Sigh...too warm for too long. Looks like I'll have another plant to put under the grow lights this winter


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm afraid you're much more adventurous in the food department than I, Chrissy. Of course, I've heard of Goji berry, but never in the world would have ever thought to give it a try.

This is my lettuce garden as of this a.m. In the far right you can see the row of lettuces, then follow it through the 6' vacant spot to finish the row on the left side of the picture. I guess the birds found the seeds and ate them. The little plantlets are not growing as fast as they did last year. I think I waited a bit too long to get them started.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I'm afraid you're much more adventurous in the food department than I, Chrissy. Of course, I've heard of Goji berry, but never in the world would have ever thought to give it a try.
> 
> This is my lettuce garden as of this a.m. In the far right you can see the row of lettuces, then follow it through the 6' vacant spot to finish the row on the left side of the picture. I guess the birds found the seeds and ate them. The little plantlets are not growing as fast as they did last year. I think I waited a bit too long to get them started.
> 
> View attachment 107350


I can see the spot alright Darn birdies! Oh well, I'm sure they appreciated the supper you provided to help them out this winter. I can see your lettuces sprouting. They look great to me! I haven't grown much lettuce and need to try it out this Spring.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh....My....Lord!!!! Is that one of your kidlets with a Christmas tree hair cut?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> Oh....My....Lord!!!! Is that one of your kidlets with a Christmas tree hair cut?


YESSSS!!!! I'm so glad you noticed!!!!! ha ha ha ha ha!!!
I'm about to get on Pretend chat and post a big picture of it just so EVERYONE CAN KNOW WHAT A BIG EMBARRASSING NERD I AM!!!


----------



## Jacqui

The one picture of those berries almost look like red Christmas lights.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Prairie Mom said:


> Len, I was also curious about how cold it gets where you are? or even better...What is your Perennial zone? I'm in zone 4. I'm wondering if I could just lay mine out and cover them with straw? For some reason, I suspect mine would meet an evil frozen fate


I am in 7b, we get into the teens for short stints usually, and single digits rarely but the last couple winters seem to have been unusually cold, but drier (less snow) than normal. If you try the potatoes put them in a sunny spot with lots of mulch of some type over them and don't pack them tight. I have better luck with the larger potatoes lasting.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> The one picture of those berries almost look like red Christmas lights.


Yes they do! That's so funny!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtulas-Len said:


> I am in 7b, we get into the teens for short stints usually, and single digits rarely but the last couple winters seem to have been unusually cold, but drier (less snow) than normal. If you try the potatoes put them in a sunny spot with lots of mulch of some type over them and don't pack them tight. I have better luck with the larger potatoes lasting.


Sounds good. Thanks for filling me in


----------



## Prairie Mom

*Been thinking about Biodiversity in my Backyard* 
(I wish I could stick another "B" in there!) ​
*"Why is it important to support biodiversity in your garden?*

*There are few other places for biodiversity to go.* Of the entire United States, only 5% remains in natural lands, with the rest devoted to agriculture and other development. The vast majority of these natural lands are considered ecological islands—unconnected fragments of habitat that don’t provide sufficient space for diverse ecosystems to operate and survive. The role of home landscapes in providing food and habitat for wildlife is becoming increasingly essential to the continued existence of biodiversity in our country and even our planet." http://extension.udel.edu/factsheet/supporting-biodiversity-in-the-garden/
​
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*My love for nature AND Bill Nye the Science Guy *

I've always been a nature lover. I'm LITERALLLY a TREE-HUGGER--when I was little I named a tree "Susan," gave it hugs, and put a Band-Aid on its trunk when my sister ripped a piece of bark off of it. And as an adult, I've been seen caring for injured wild animals, dodging ants on the sidewalk, and have taught my kids not to kill insects outside because when we are outside, we are the trespassers in "the bugs' house." 

*Bill Nye and Biodiversity *
My family LOVES Billy Nye the Science Guy. -Tease me all you want...I think it's a FABULOUS show!  We regularly check out episodes from our local library who, I believe, has expanded their Billy Nye the Science Guy DVD collection just because of US--YES! We're so cool!!! Quite a while back, we checked out a great episode on Biodiversity which is something that has been on my mind quite a bit.





*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*

CHECK OUT THIS ARTICLE!*​And here is a GREAT article about why it is important to support biodiversity in your garden and some things you can do: http://extension.udel.edu/factsheet/supporting-biodiversity-in-the-garden/ -I highly suggest taking a peak at it! It's a quick read and really interesting.



*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Here are some random thoughts in no particular order about biodiversity (particularly wildlife & insects) in my own backyard:*​



*-Shelter: *
My typical city lot backyard has a surprising amount of shelter for wildlife. I have a variety of tree & shrub heights that include skyscraper sized cottonwoods and low lying shrubs. I think I should look into putting in an evergreen or two to provider a better winter shelter against the wind and cold.
*
-Water: *
I've been providing some water by putting basins beneath my rain gutter downspouts and beneath my overflow drain on my evaporative cooler. I regularly see birds, squirrels, neighborhood cats, and even bees & wasps drink from these water sources. *But I still want to add a little more water and I really need to think about adding a water source during the WINTER. Someday, I'd love to have a water fountain in my backyard and I'd like a shallow bird bath in my front yard that is set up in a way that squirrels can access it as well.
*


*
Broccoli gone to flower

*-Bee and Insect Pollinators:*
Attracting pollinators has been a point of FRUSTRATION for me! I am sandwiched in, on both sides, by neighbors who are needlessly killing insects including valuable pollinators. I go out of my WAY to attract this important form of life and my neighbor on the Left hangs wasp trap bags directly above her potted flowers (it makes the pots look so ugly that I don't understand the point of having them) and my neighbor on the Right has a fluorescent bug zapper going all day and night even when they are NOT HOME! Haven't these people heard about the dangerously dwindling bee populations!?
*
Here are some things that I am doing to help pollinate my garden and insects:*
-Provide water. The bees always show me when my kids have not turned off our faucet all the way.
-Plant flowers in my vegetable gardens (looks great too!)
-Plant flowers known to attract bees and butterflies (these will often attract the occasional humming bird too!!)
-Plant end of season blooms. When the rest of my garden has shut down, I make sure I still have some good flowers somewhere. I have found that letting herbs go to flower at the end of the season is GREAT for this. Dill seems to attract lots of pollinators, but I have been AMAZED how much bees LOVE BROCCOLI THAT HAS GONE TO FLOWER! Next year, I intend to plant some broccoli seeds to let flower in different areas of my yard in addition to those I plant in order to harvest vegetables. These plants are so cold tolerant that they can be a final food source for bumble bees heading into hibernation and feed honey bees which do not hibernate and desperately need as much as they can get before winter sets in.

*
-WHERE HAVE MY BATS GONE!?!?!?!?!?!?!


*
photo from: http://www.electrictreefrog.com/index.cfm?page=galleries&gallery=Mammals&Subgallery=Little_Critters

Bats are one of my favorite animals. When we first bought our home, I loved to sit outside on during the quiet summer evenings and watch the bats darting after insects in my backyard. Now the bats are NOWHERE TO BE FOUND. Did my obsessed insect-killing neighbors with their electric bug zapper going day and night ALSO make my beloved bats leave!? If I build a bat nesting box will they come back? 

*"Bat Conservation International states that more than 50% of American bat species are endangered or otherwise in severe decline, making it increasingly important to provide food and habitat for bats in our landscapes."* -http://extension.udel.edu/factsheet/supporting-biodiversity-in-the-garden/



*-Sharing my garden: *Rather than constantly fighting against nature and warring with the animals around me, I have found that I enjoy sharing what I grow with them. It's a great feeling and certainly makes our yard a lot more interesting. I net and fence in what I need the animals to leave alone, but I also allow them access to some of these same types of plants. One for us...One for you  The birds love my Saskatoon shrubs just as much as I do and I rotate which shrubs I net, so the bird-nibbled branches can recover as we gently pick our own delicious berries off of my relatively young shrubs. 



healthy young Mule deer

*My tulips and the Deer:*
I also plant more and more tulips in my front yard for the expressed purpose of FEEDING THE DEER AND ANTELOPE. Deer can't get into my backyard, but they can do a lot of damage in my front yard. They always nibble my Spring tulips. Several years ago, my local news started showing stories of the Mule deer who were starving and dying in the harsh winter. Their numbers were the worst they had been in decades. The news showed images of ribbed and bony deer. Then I saw these poor survivors WITH MY OWN EYES. They came into my front yard at the first of Spring to eat my tulips one very early morning. It was HEARTBREAKING! I went out back and cut off all my tulips and threw them out front just to give more food to these suffering animals. Now, I intentionally plant tulips out front Just FOR THEM. I don't even care whether I see any or not. I feel happy and good whenever I see my bitten oft tulip stubs. 

*-Plant to Encourage Natural Foraging: **I'm looking for advice on this one*
I once read that rather than putting out bird feeders etc, it is better to plant for birds and animals to forage for themselves so they do not loose these valuable skills. I thought this was an interesting idea and have enjoyed planting mammoth sunflowers. I am interested in learning about berries or nuts that I can plant to provide food for animals during the autumn and winter in my zone 4 climate. I've looked into dwarf hazelnuts and would be interested if anyone had any other ideas?

*Thanks for reading my thoughts on the subject and please don't hesitate to share your own ideas.*


----------



## peasinapod

I love it! 
Thorny bushes are favoured by smaller birds as nesting spots. Piles of old branches, leaf litter etc make great hide-outs for lizards, hedgehogs and other critters as well.

Blackberries are liked as well (though they tend to invade and kill everything close to them).


Bees LOVE fennel and lavender, we always have hundreds of them pollinating them.


----------



## Jacqui

I have found so many of the things I grow for the tortoises, also are enjoyed by other things. The mulberries mainly are tons of birds and bees. Butterfly bushes and the Althea (Rose of Sharon) bring in butterflies, bees, moths, hummingbirds and of course the preying mantis to catch them. Geesh can't think of the little purple bloom stalk flowers, but the bees go crazy over them. I am not sure, but I assume the birds nab the grapes.

The wasps and bees really love the mud wallows along with my piggy sulcatas. .

The deer and I had words a couple of years back because they were walking all over and eating the rest of the plants I had out in my garden.  I didn't hear them out in back this year, but then I also didn't get a garden out there either.


----------



## Jacqui

This guy was enjoying my yard this summer...







Normally we have an entire family, but this year I only saw this lone fellow.


----------



## Yvonne G

What is that?


----------



## Prairie Mom

peasinapod said:


> I love it!
> Thorny bushes are favoured by smaller birds as nesting spots. Piles of old branches, leaf litter etc make great hide-outs for lizards, hedgehogs and other critters as well.
> 
> Blackberries are liked as well (though they tend to invade and kill everything close to them).
> 
> 
> Bees LOVE fennel and lavender, we always have hundreds of them pollinating them.


Great thoughts, peasinapod! I'm also thrilled to hear your perspective on the plants. I use fennel regularly and have two itty bitty lavender that I'm eager to see get bigger. My plants are too young to observe how they do attracting insects. You just gave me another excuse to get more Lavendar! Yay, for pretty smelling pollinators!!

Have you ever made Lavender whipped cream?

I just planted some blackberries this year, but the plants aren't big enough for berries yet. I have enough plants that I'll probably be able to "share" with the animals like I do my other berries

I noticed your location is Switzerland. Please show off your yard sometime!...Just in case you celebrate...Happy St. Nikolaus day! My family celebrates St. Nikolaus, but I must admit that I think Krampus will be kidnapping at least two of my children during the night  -Oh well, more chocolate for me!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I have found so many of the things I grow for the tortoises, also are enjoyed by other things. The mulberries mainly are tons of birds and bees. Butterfly bushes and the Althea (Rose of Sharon) bring in butterflies, bees, moths, hummingbirds and of course the preying mantis to catch them. Geesh can't think of the little purple bloom stalk flowers, but the bees go crazy over them. I am not sure, but I assume the birds nab the grapes.
> 
> The wasps and bees really love the mud wallows along with my piggy sulcatas. .
> 
> The deer and I had words a couple of years back because they were walking all over and eating the rest of the plants I had out in my garden.  I didn't hear them out in back this year, but then I also didn't get a garden out there either.


That's a really cool observation that what is good for your tortoises tends to be welcoming to other life also  The idea of the butterfly bushes attracting everything from praying mantis to humming birds is awesome. Are the purple flowers Delphinium? Do bees like those?

Your comment about the deer made me laugh "the deer and I had words" --ha ha ha


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> What is that?





Jacqui said:


> This guy was enjoying my yard this summer...


I'm wondering what he is too! Some kind of muskrat? He's absolutely adorable!


----------



## peasinapod

Lavender whipped cream? I must be in heaven! 

I can post some pictures of the garden, but it is mostly my mom's achievement, and most plants are in the (pre-) winter stage, so it doesen't look as pretty. I might have some fotos of spring and summer though.

Do you have any Pulmonaria? It is a plant I adore, but I don't see it often in gardens.


We do celebrate St. Nikolaus a bit, here Krampus is called "Schmutzli", he carries a birch rod(?) for the naughty kids.


----------



## Prairie Mom

peasinapod said:


> Lavender whipped cream? I must be in heaven!
> 
> I can post some pictures of the garden, but it is mostly my mom's achievement, and most plants are in the (pre-) winter stage, so it doesen't look as pretty. I might have some fotos of spring and summer though.
> 
> Do you have any Pulmonaria? It is a plant I adore, but I don't see it often in gardens.
> 
> 
> We do celebrate St. Nikolaus a bit, here Krampus is called "Schmutzli", he carries a birch rod(?) for the naughty kids.


Schmutzli!  Excellent!
I've heard of St. Nikolaus's partner carrying a stick also, as well as putting coal in the shoes, but I think the one that kidnaps the naughty children is the most demented and funny.

Lavendar cream:
To make lavender whipped cream all you do is pick a very fresh blooming sprig of lavender and simply soak it in the liquid heavy whipping cream for a couple hours. The flavor of lavender will leach into the liquid cream, then simply add a little sugar and beat the liquid fast until it turns into fluffy whipped cream, and it will taste exactly like lavender smells! It's really fun to serve on desserts and hot cocoa.

Pulmonaria?--No, I'm not sure what it is? Do you and your Mom have some?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> What is that?


its a groundhog


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, aren't they just the cutest little things? Are they pests? I mean, other than digging a big burrow, do they eat your garden?


----------



## Prairie Mom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its a groundhog


Of course it is! I'm so glad you spoke up I can totally see it now!!!


----------



## peasinapod

Prairie Mom said:


> Schmutzli!  Excellent!
> I've heard of St. Nikolaus's partner carrying a stick also, as well as putting coal in the shoes, but I think the one that kidnaps the naughty children is the most demented and funny.
> 
> Lavendar cream:
> To make lavender whipped cream all you do is pick a very fresh blooming sprig of lavender and simply soak it in the liquid heavy whipping cream for a couple hours. The flavor of lavender will leach into the liquid cream, then simply add a little sugar and beat the liquid fast until it turns into fluffy whipped cream, and it will taste exactly like lavender smells! It's really fun to serve on desserts and hot cocoa.
> 
> Pulmonaria?--No, I'm not sure what it is? Do you and your Mom have some?


I have to try this, thank you for the recipe!

We have a few pulmonaria officinalis plants, I believe it might be called lungwort in English. People thought it was good for their lungs or it could ne used for respiratory problems. Here a few pictures taken out of wikipedia. The speckled leaves and the flowers which change colour as they age are really pretty! It comes up in spring or early summer.


----------



## Prairie Mom

peasinapod said:


> I have to try this, thank you for the recipe!
> 
> We have a few pulmonaria officinalis plants, I believe it might be called lungwort in English. People thought it was good for their lungs or it could ne used for respiratory problems. Here a few pictures taken out of wikipedia. The speckled leaves and the flowers which change colour as they age are really pretty! It comes up in spring or early summer.


I'm so excited to be introduced to the pulmonaria! I am definitely going to get some for my back yard. They are beautiful and so unique! I love edible flowers and am surprised I haven't come across this yet! That is so fun! I love this kind of stuff. Thanks so much for showing it to me


----------



## lynnedit

I've just been reading through this thread-it's great!
Owning tortoises and turtles is so compatible with gardening. 

I have Pulmonaria in my outdoor tortoise enclosure. It is a 'feed in moderation', so they sample, but mostly ignore it. It has broad leaves, and is in the shade, so they like to hide in it on hot days. It's looking shabby now, I plan to trim it back.
Just spent the day do the winter cleaning in my tortoise yard. It looks a lot more trim! I can still harvest some weedlets for my Russian hatchling.

Prairie Mom, I loved your post on biodiversity. So important. I like to keep Mason bees.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, aren't they just the cutest little things? Are they pests? I mean, other than digging a big burrow, do they eat your garden?



They do a little digging to get to bugs, but also graze on top. Ours don't burrow out in the yard, but they do go under the outbuildings.


----------



## phebe121

My orchid that bloomed


----------



## Prairie Mom

lynnedit said:


> I've just been reading through this thread-it's great!
> Owning tortoises and turtles is so compatible with gardening.
> 
> I have Pulmonaria in my outdoor tortoise enclosure. It is a 'feed in moderation', so they sample, but mostly ignore it. It has broad leaves, and is in the shade, so they like to hide in it on hot days. It's looking shabby now, I plan to trim it back.
> Just spent the day do the winter cleaning in my tortoise yard. It looks a lot more trim! I can still harvest some weedlets for my Russian hatchling.
> 
> Prairie Mom, I loved your post on biodiversity. So important. I like to keep Mason bees.


Hi lynnedit  I'm so glad you found this thread! You couldn't be more right...tortoises are truly the perfect pet for people that love to garden and work outdoors. It's so fun to have this adorable creature who appreciates my garden-sweat

I really want to get myself some Pulmonaria now. You mentioned yours is in a shady spot...are they really shade tolerant? and will produce nice blooms in the shade? I have a ton of P/T sun in my yard and would be thrilled if they still bloom nicely with limited sun. In the biodiversity thread, I posted a photo of tree branches---that is only ONE of my many huge trees and I'm always looking for things that can handle shade.

I'm really interested in your Mason Bees!!!! Those are supposed to be one of the best pollinators aren't they? Do they make hives? Do you have some kind of a small nesting box for them? Does it need to be placed in a particular way? I'd love to see pictures if you ever have the time


----------



## Prairie Mom

phebe121 said:


> My orchid that bloomed


Pretty, Shannon! It's very unique. I tried to have an orchid ONCE when I was a single apartment dweller many years ago. My orchid just looked like a stick and I gave up on trying to get it to rebloom. Ever had that problem?


----------



## phebe121

Well this one took 3 years to get to bloom my other one blooms twice a year i want more


----------



## Prairie Mom

phebe121 said:


> Well this one took 3 years to get to bloom my other one blooms twice a year i want more


Man! You have more patience than I do!


----------



## phebe121

I have alot iv learned how to control it lol and i have air plants and a baby bat plant and there all over my house lol


----------



## phebe121

I think havibg patience comes from having a kid befor i was 21 lol


----------



## Yvonne G

That bloom is gorgeous, Phebe, but is it really an orchid or is it in the Arum family? Jack-in-the-pulpit or Indian Turnip are the common names.


----------



## phebe121

Yvonne G said:


> That bloom is gorgeous, Phebe, but is it really an orchid or is it in the Arum family? Jack-in-the-pulpit or Indian Turnip are the common names.



No its really an orchid if you look up lady slipper orchids that is what it is


----------



## Yvonne G

I have a cactus out front that's confused by our unseasonably warm weather:


----------



## Jacqui

phebe121 said:


> My orchid that bloomed
> 
> 
> View attachment 108770



That is awesome!!!


----------



## phebe121

Paph. sukhakulii (Compact Orchids by Hausermann has them for 8.00 right now under mini orchids


----------



## Jacqui

phebe121 said:


> I think havibg patience comes from having a kid befor i was 21 lol



My reason for getting into tortoises is so they teach me patience... so far it's not working to well for me.


----------



## phebe121

Yvonne G said:


> I have a cactus out front that's confused by our unseasonably warm weather:
> 
> View attachment 108831



Wish i could have a.start of that how bueatiful


----------



## Yvonne G

Remind me in the spring and I'll send you a cutting.


----------



## phebe121

Yvonne G said:


> Remind me in the spring and I'll send you a cutting.



That would be awesome thank you


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I have a cactus out front that's confused by our unseasonably warm weather:
> 
> View attachment 108831


Wow, Yvonne!!! That's incredible! It looks beautiful. I wonder what it will do when Spring time actually comes again??? The weather has just been INSANE!


----------



## lynnedit

Prairie Mom, here are my mason bees. They are outdoors, of course, on a shelf that was just sitting there. A Southern exposure is best in our climate, the eaves partially protect them.
There are little cardboard tube with removable paper liners, inside various containers. The wooden one on the left has tubes inside; when they hatch, they fly out the little hole but it prevents them from returning so you can clean the nests.
They hatch sometime in March. They fly around a bit (Mason bees don't sting or hover), and then start preparing their nests again. During that time, you remove the little tube inserts and throw them away, and put in new ones. For the wood house, I remove the front so it is open with new clean nests. 
They pack the eggs into those tubes with mud. By May they are all tucked in and asleep until the following year!


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> View attachment 109193
> 
> Prairie Mom, here are my mason bees. They are outdoors, of course, on a shelf that was just sitting there. A Southern exposure is best in our climate, the eaves partially protect them.
> There are little cardboard tube with removable paper liners, inside various containers. The wooden one on the left has tubes inside; when they hatch, they fly out the little hole but it prevents them from returning so you can clean the nests.
> They hatch sometime in March. They fly around a bit (Mason bees don't sting or hover), and then start preparing their nests again. During that time, you remove the little tube inserts and throw them away, and put in new ones. For the wood house, I remove the front so it is open with new clean nests.
> They pack the eggs into those tubes with mud. By May they are all tucked in and asleep until the following year!



Very interesting and nothing I had ever heard about before. Never would have guessed what they were, if I was just walking pass them. Very neat.


----------



## Yvonne G

What is the mason bee's function in the overall scheme of things?


----------



## Blakem

Prairie Mom said:


> Hi Blake I'm AMAZED that you took the time to GET caught up! 45 minutes on one thread! Man, you're a trooper! That's just awesome! I think the gardening you are already doing is really great and I'd be curious to see how things are growing for you! I am gardening for my tort for the first time. I have a ton of seeds that I should take the time to look at and post. I haven't grown much lettuce before (just some spinach). I noticed that you and @yvonne are growing lettuces for your torts and I would be curious which varieties would be the best to grow? Also, I'm curious about gardening in California? Right now, my garden is dead and snow covered. Is it "warm" enough where you are that you can grow cool weather crops RIGHT NOW?


I'll take a picture tomorrow! My garden is a mess because my dog eats the grass, the tortoise roams when she's let out chows and lays on my baby lettuce, and the EDIBLE  weeds are crazy. I have no clue as to what would be best to grow in your area. But, what I've grown with ease as an amateur, is green leaf, red leaf, baby leaf. And it definitely is warm enough to grow most all cold weather crops. we're spoiled, at least in my area. We have temps that still reach high 60's and haven't gotten much rain yet.


----------



## lynnedit

Yvonne G said:


> What is the mason bee's function in the overall scheme of things?



Orchards use them, they are great pollinators. Since honey bees are declining, keeping mason bees is one way to help out. Plus I do have an Asian pear and Italian plum trees.

The other thing I find interesting is that when the females lay eggs, they lay the eggs that will become females first, deeper in the tube, and the 'male' eggs toward the opening. 
Then if a predator gets some of the larvae, more of the females will survive, along with the species.


----------



## Blakem

lynnedit said:


> Orchards use them, they are great pollinators. Since honey bees are declining, keeping mason bees is one way to help out. Plus I do have an Asian pear and Italian plum trees.
> 
> The other thing I find interesting is that when the females lay eggs, they lay the eggs that will become females first, deeper in the tube, and the 'male' eggs toward the opening.
> Then if a predator gets some of the larvae, more of the females will survive, along with the species.


I like your interest in bees! I do despise your ability to grow Asian pears. They're the best thing invented between and Apple and a pear, in my opinion. I know very little, but so many things could not occur without the use of things that do pollinate. Also, many don't know that bats play an important role in pollination. Most bats are not "blood suckers", as the movie area has portrayed them. Those that do deal with flowers actually get the pollen on their bodies and spread it around when they fly.


----------



## lynnedit

We have a bat house too, lol. Though I didn't know that!!!

These are the best darn Asian pears, soft skinned.


----------



## Blakem

lynnedit said:


> We have a bat house too, lol. Though I didn't know that!!!
> 
> These are the best darn Asian pears, soft skinned.


I don't know that by my own investigation...as much as I'd like to say I did. I had to teach a student about a book and bats was the topic that caught my eye. And I learned from it! It turned out to be interesting and I looked up more statistics on the "blood suckers". It would make sense to me that anything involved with plants is included in the treatment of pollination. Since it sticks pretty well.


----------



## Blakem

There's purple mustard greens, green leaf lettuce, broccoli, cauliflower, lociento kale, grass and weeds and grazing tortoise mix, rainbow chard and yellow chard, red leaf lettuce, romaine, and a bunch of weeds.


----------



## Blakem

And baby leaf lettuce


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> The other thing I find interesting is that when the females lay eggs, they lay the eggs that will become females first, deeper in the tube, and the 'male' eggs toward the opening.
> Then if a predator gets some of the larvae, more of the females will survive, along with the species.



That's interesting. Nature never fails to amaze me.


----------



## Tyanna

Alright...you've all convinced me to move somewhere warmer so I can plant things all year round.


----------



## Jacqui

Tyanna said:


> Alright...you've all convinced me to move somewhere warmer so I can plant things all year round.



lol you do r4ealize that I believe over half the folks on this thread live in cold winter areas? lol


----------



## Tyanna

Jacqui said:


> lol you do r4ealize that I believe over half the folks on this thread live in cold winter areas? lol



Oh yes, I do. But reading about how Yvonne's "cold" is 50 degrees makes me fantasize about all the things I could do if the coldest it got usually was 50 degrees. 

How do you all grow so many foods and plants for your torts in the winter? It just seems like SO MUCH you all are growing inside, and I can't even get my seeds from Tortoise Supply to sprout inside.


----------



## Prairie Mom

lynnedit said:


> View attachment 109193
> 
> Prairie Mom, here are my mason bees. They are outdoors, of course, on a shelf that was just sitting there. A Southern exposure is best in our climate, the eaves partially protect them.
> There are little cardboard tube with removable paper liners, inside various containers. The wooden one on the left has tubes inside; when they hatch, they fly out the little hole but it prevents them from returning so you can clean the nests.
> They hatch sometime in March. They fly around a bit (Mason bees don't sting or hover), and then start preparing their nests again. During that time, you remove the little tube inserts and throw them away, and put in new ones. For the wood house, I remove the front so it is open with new clean nests.
> They pack the eggs into those tubes with mud. By May they are all tucked in and asleep until the following year!


Awesome! Thanks so much for posting the picture, lynnedit! I kinda LOVE that you are repurposing pitchers, cans, etc for your bee's nests! -I think that kind of stuff is so cool. Where are you getting your tube inserts? I haven't seen anything like that at the typical hardware stores. Thanks again for giving me more details. I love this kind of stuff!


----------



## Yvonne G

My problem is one of aesthetics. I can't stand to see a 'messy' street side to my property. And on the street sides is where the edible weeds grow. So, I have to...I mean, I really *HAVE TO...* spray weed killer to keep the street sides of my property looking clean and neat. I can't NOT spray. Right now, prior to my Round-Up day, I have mallow, prickly lettuce, fillarree and sow thistle growing out there. I pick some every morning, but pretty soon the 'itch' is going to take over and I'm going to have to get out the 4 gallon back pack sprayer and 2.5 gallon jug of Round-Up and go out there and tackle the weeds.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Blake m said:


> I'll take a picture tomorrow! My garden is a mess because my dog eats the grass, the tortoise roams when she's let out chows and lays on my baby lettuce, and the EDIBLE  weeds are crazy. I have no clue as to what would be best to grow in your area. But, what I've grown with ease as an amateur, is green leaf, red leaf, baby leaf. And it definitely is warm enough to grow most all cold weather crops. we're spoiled, at least in my area. We have temps that still reach high 60's and haven't gotten much rain yet.


Your garden sounds EXACTLY how a garden should be!....It's being enjoyed by those that matter the most 

Anything that you grow during your "cold season," I can grow when Spring finally hits my part of the windy prairie. I'll give the green, red, and baby leaf a shot! -I'm sure my sulcata will love them!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Blake m said:


> There's purple mustard greens, green leaf lettuce, broccoli, cauliflower, lociento kale, grass and weeds and grazing tortoise mix, rainbow chard and yellow chard, red leaf lettuce, romaine, and a bunch of weeds.


Wow! Excellent! That is a GREAT TORTOISE GARDEN!!! Your tortoise gardening skills are kickin' my butt! I gotta get in gear and kick it up a knotch


----------



## Prairie Mom

lynnedit said:


> We have a bat house too, lol. Though I didn't know that!!!
> 
> These are the best darn Asian pears, soft skinned.



Is your bat house working? I really miss my bats and want to do anything I can to encourage their return.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> That's interesting. Nature never fails to amaze me.


AGREED! I thought this tidbit was super interesting too


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> lol you do r4ealize that I believe over half the folks on this thread live in cold winter areas? lol


THAT'S HILARIOUS!!! I didn't realize that and you're so right!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tyanna said:


> Oh yes, I do. But reading about how Yvonne's "cold" is 50 degrees makes me fantasize about all the things I could do if the coldest it got usually was 50 degrees.
> 
> How do you all grow so many foods and plants for your torts in the winter? It just seems like SO MUCH you all are growing inside, and I can't even get my seeds from Tortoise Supply to sprout inside.


Grow lights, pretty Mamma...Grow lights Also, seeds germinate the best in WARM soil. People will often put their seed pots on heating pads or near a heater. I have under cabinet lighting in my kitchen that heats up the counter tops. I'll plant my seeds in the peet moss, and put them under a lid at a warm countertop and they'll make their own little green house. Once the greens actually emerge, I move them under grow lights and don't worry so much about giving them extra warmth.

Plus, be aware that often seeds are just DUDS. Seeds expire after a while and there is always a bit of a gamble whether or not the seed supplier has properly dated and cared for their seeds. When I plant more seeds, I'll make a post about it


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> My problem is one of aesthetics. I can't stand to see a 'messy' street side to my property. And on the street sides is where the edible weeds grow. So, I have to...I mean, I really *HAVE TO...* spray weed killer to keep the street sides of my property looking clean and neat. I can't NOT spray. Right now, prior to my Round-Up day, I have mallow, prickly lettuce, fillarree and sow thistle growing out there. I pick some every morning, but pretty soon the 'itch' is going to take over and I'm going to have to get out the 4 gallon back pack sprayer and 2.5 gallon jug of Round-Up and go out there and tackle the weeds.


I hear you, Yvonne I don't have a corner lot or anything...just a front and back yard. I make my FRONT yard pristine and weed free, but am continuing to "let loose" on the backyard. The back yard is also where I grow all my edible flowers. The front is my pretty POISON garden...mwa ha ha....well, except for the tulips I use to feed the deer


----------



## Prairie Mom

OH...YOU GUYS ARE FUN AND INTERESTING PEOPLE!!!! My morning has been extremely hectic and stressful. I thoroughly enjoyed reading this thread today GREAT FABULOUS INTERESTING STUFF! JUST THE BREAK I NEEDED!!!

Funny observations,tortoises, bats, bees, pears, tortoise food, patient orchid blooms, seeds, great edible gardens, mixed up cacti blooms...I'M IN HEAVEN!!!


----------



## Tyanna

Prairie Mom said:


> I'll plant my seeds in the peet moss



Do you only use peat moss??


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tyanna said:


> Do you only use peat moss??


For my grass...I am using a combination of potting soil and peat moss or coco coir mixed in (just whatever I have handy) and I have them loosely patted down in a tray. For planting individual plants like edible flowers and garden veggies I have started using these grow kits exclusively...
http://www.amazon.com/Jiffy-Professional-Greenhouse-50-Plant-Starter/dp/B003TSE77C/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1418232401&sr=8-9&keywords=jiffy peat pellets&pebp=1418232436769


I originally bought these grow kits at Walmart. I save the trays and lids and purchase refill peat pellets on Amazon. These are just pellets of dehydrated peat moss that you add water to. After my seedlings start to get really big, I either put the entire biodegradable plug straight into the garden or put the plug into a pot of potting soil. The roots will break through the fabric holding the peat moss.

I have used super fine seedling potting soil and have tried out several different ways for starting seeds and for whatever reason, these grow kits have given me a completely dependable productive success rate. I don't get why they are so special, but they work so dependably! Even though the kits are a little bit of money to start out it, I reuse the materials and am saving A FORTUNE growing my gardens from seed.

I posted this picture at the beginning of the forum, but I'm posting it again, for you to look at more closely...



Nearly everything in this photo was grown under my grow lights during the winter using these Jiffy Peat grow kits. You can see some of the grow kits are in the photo. If you look closely, you can see there are two different size of kits (one with lots of small plugs and one with larger plugs that work great for big vegetables). I will be putting the plugs that are visible in the picture straight into the garden. The bigger older plants, needed more nutrition than simple peat moss and would have outgrown their little pellets, so I planted the entire pellet inside potting soil in my spare garden pots, soda bottles, juice & milk jugs I have massive tomatoes in this photo that are already flowering and I started from seed in JANUARY!

I hope this helps I'm totally a spokesperson for these Jiffy grow kits... ha ha ha!


----------



## Tyanna

Best grow light in your opinion?  I'm researching and am looking at just a full spectrum fluorescent light.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tyanna said:


> Best grow light in your opinion?


I don't have a favorite brand or anything. I'll explain a little better...

-When I first put the seeds in the plugs or soil, they don't need light. They need wet and warm. They could sprout on a warm pad in a dark closet! Light really isn't important at this stage. After a few weeks, a few green tops will start to emerge and STILL keep them warm and wet and don't worry about light.

-After MOST of the seedlings emerge, I move them under grow lights.

-Do NOT get grow lights that look like lightbulbs. You'll find a lot of grow lights that look exactly like the kind of stuff that fits into lamps in your tortoise enclosure DO NOT GET THESE!!! They heat up and they COOK your plants! The only way to keep them from cooking your seedlings is to put them so far away that the plants grow ugly, weak, and spindly.

-Get a shop hood light that holds as many fluorescent bulbs as possible. Home depot and any hardware store sells these. I have hood lights that hold 3-5 fluorescent grow strips. The MORE THE BETTER. Hang the shop light directly above your seedling only a few inches away and adjust the height of the light as the plants grow.


-As far as lightbulbs...get the strongest fluorescent grow light tubes you can find that will fit in your fixture. Hardware store people can help you pick out the right ones. They can be anywhere from T5-T12. I get whatever is on hand that fits my hood and I get as many as I can. There is no such thing as too much indoor light for outdoor plants as long as the lights don't heat up! The bulbs aren't cheap, you'll spend a bundle when you first get everything set up, but I've been using mine for several years and they have more than paid for themselves.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Blake m said:


> I like your interest in bees! I do despise your ability to grow Asian pears. They're the best thing invented between and Apple and a pear, in my opinion. I know very little, but so many things could not occur without the use of things that do pollinate. Also, many don't know that bats play an important role in pollination. Most bats are not "blood suckers", as the movie area has portrayed them. Those that do deal with flowers actually get the pollen on their bodies and spread it around when they fly.


Blake, I loved this post. This is the exact thing that has been on my mind. Check out my biodiversity post in this garden chat if you happened to miss it. I'd be interested in any other thoughts you have.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> My problem is one of aesthetics. I can't stand to see a 'messy' street side to my property. And on the street sides is where the edible weeds grow. So, I have to...I mean, I really *HAVE TO...* spray weed killer to keep the street sides of my property looking clean and neat. I can't NOT spray. Right now, prior to my Round-Up day, I have mallow, prickly lettuce, fillarree and sow thistle growing out there. I pick some every morning, but pretty soon the 'itch' is going to take over and I'm going to have to get out the 4 gallon back pack sprayer and 2.5 gallon jug of Round-Up and go out there and tackle the weeds.



Quick, somebody grab that back sprayer and hide it!


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Is your bat house working? I really miss my bats and want to do anything I can to encourage their return.



I have always wondered if bats really use those houses too. Same with the butterfly houses.


----------



## Blakem

Well, I once had a large area of baby leaf lettuce  I'm completely okay with it. On days I don't have a pile of weeds for her, I let her roam my garden and eat as she pleases. I hope my brother and sister in law don't mine her eating their spinach, lettuce or broccoli :x


----------



## Blakem

As a side note, look at those growth lines!


----------



## Jacqui

Blake m said:


> As a side note, look at those growth lines!



Too busy enjoying the leg.


----------



## lynnedit

OK, I can honestly say that I am not sure if they use the bat house. 

Recently a bat crawled through some little hole in the peak of the house and got into the bedroom. My mom was staying there, and saw one on the dresser, and almost picked it up, she thought it was a beanie baby!  Someone might have been getting rabies shots.

So we gloved up, wrapped it in a towel and put it outside, sealed the tiny hole and added a bat house. I think they left, but we are hoping that others take up residence. OUTSIDE.


----------



## VBgecko

Prairie Mom said:


> I don't have a favorite brand or anything. I'll explain a little better...
> 
> -When I first put the seeds in the plugs or soil, they don't need light. They need wet and warm. They could sprout on a warm pad in a dark closet! Light really isn't important at this stage. After a few weeks, a few green tops will start to emerge and STILL keep them warm and wet and don't worry about light.
> 
> -After MOST of the seedlings emerge, I move them under grow lights.
> 
> -Do NOT get grow lights that look like lightbulbs. You'll find a lot of grow lights that look exactly like the kind of stuff that fits into lamps in your tortoise enclosure DO NOT GET THESE!!! They heat up and they COOK your plants! The only way to keep them from cooking your seedlings is to put them so far away that the plants grow ugly, weak, and spindly.
> 
> -Get a shop hood light that holds as many fluorescent bulbs as possible. Home depot and any hardware store sells these. I have hood lights that hold 3-5 fluorescent grow strips. The MORE THE BETTER. Hang the shop light directly above your seedling only a few inches away and adjust the height of the light as the plants grow.
> View attachment 109312
> 
> -As far as lightbulbs...get the strongest fluorescent grow light tubes you can find that will fit in your fixture. Hardware store people can help you pick out the right ones. They can be anywhere from T5-T12. I get whatever is on hand that fits my hood and I get as many as I can. There is no such thing as too much indoor light for outdoor plants as long as the lights don't heat up! The bulbs aren't cheap, you'll spend a bundle when you first get everything set up, but I've been using mine for several years and they have more than paid for themselves.



Shop lights are the best!

I use them to grow my African Violets for show … One of my shelving units …


----------



## Jacqui

I love that shop lights are pretty cheap and last a long time.


----------



## Prairie Mom

VBgecko said:


> Shop lights are the best!
> 
> I use them to grow my African Violets for show … One of my shelving units …
> 
> View attachment 109384


woo hoo! Very cool, VBgecko! Now that you've teased us with your grow light set up, you'll have to show off your future prize winners some time


----------



## Jacqui

Just a cheerful reminder for those of us in winter dead areas...


----------



## VBgecko

Prairie Mom said:


> woo hoo! Very cool, VBgecko! Now that you've teased us with your grow light set up, you'll have to show off your future prize winners some time



Gladly  

One of my favorites that I just got (It's a double Chimera) Rob's Lucky Penny …




Neon Firefly … 




Rainbow's Quiet Riot … 




Personal Favorite (a regular chimera), The Alps … 




And everyone's favorite, Frozen in Time …


----------



## Tyanna

VBgecko said:


> Gladly
> 
> One of my favorites that I just got (It's a double Chimera) Rob's Lucky Penny …
> 
> View attachment 109439
> 
> 
> Neon Firefly …
> 
> View attachment 109440
> 
> 
> Rainbow's Quiet Riot …
> 
> View attachment 109441
> 
> 
> Personal Favorite (a regular chimera), The Alps …
> 
> View attachment 109442
> 
> 
> And everyone's favorite, Frozen in Time …
> 
> View attachment 109443



I LOVE the neon firefly. I'm assuming these don't get fed to the torts...


----------



## VBgecko

I was gonna ask about that!

They say that African Violets are okay for them. Do they mean the leaves? Or just the blossoms? Because I let my junk plants bloom all the time (show plants are kept naked all year up until 10 weeks before show).


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't know the names of any of my violets, but I LOVE the ones with variegated leaves.


----------



## Jacqui

OMGosh, I love the neon firefly!!! I also like the one in the background of the picture showing Rainbows QR. My Grandmother had a huge picture window filled with shelves of African violets. I haven't had one myself for a few years. I keep thinking about it whenever I see some at WalMart. Yours are beautiful. How many do you have? How long have you been showing them?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Just a cheerful reminder for those of us in winter dead areas...



That really is such a CHEERFUL image, Jacqui! Love it!


----------



## Prairie Mom

VBgecko said:


> Gladly
> 
> One of my favorites that I just got (It's a double Chimera) Rob's Lucky Penny …
> 
> View attachment 109439
> 
> 
> Neon Firefly …
> 
> View attachment 109440
> 
> 
> Rainbow's Quiet Riot …
> 
> View attachment 109441
> 
> 
> Personal Favorite (a regular chimera), The Alps …
> 
> View attachment 109442
> 
> 
> And everyone's favorite, Frozen in Time …
> 
> View attachment 109443


BEAUTIFUL! Those pictures spoiled us Thanks VBgecko!

*Fun FYI: Looks like I learned another flower to add to my edible flower gardens... BOTH THE LEAVES AND FLOWERS ARE EDIBLE FOR PEOPLE, so I'd share with my torts too.*

*http://www.dirtdoctor.com/African-Violets_vq719.htm*
*CULINARY USES:* Purple syrup can be made from blossoms. Leaves and flowers are edible and in no way harmful. Foliage and flowers used for salads.


----------



## Prairie Mom

*Why do you have GRASS in your fridge?


*​*
​**I played hostess for my fun little book group recently and as an acquaintance helped me put away food, she was completely dumbfounded to find bags of grass in my fridge. It made me laugh and think a bit about the changes that have come into our family since our young sulcata joined our brood. I love the new perspective keeping these animals has given me on nature and the world around me. I take great pleasure in the new definition of what makes a GOOD LAWN. 

It also cracks me up to see people say in the same post how they are not "a gardener" and then they continue on about the AMAZING food they grow for their tortoises. Not only have we redefined what constitutes a "good lawn," but we've also redefined what a GARDNER is as well

I've read several posts recently on the forum where other members have talked about the new skills and interests they have acquired while compassionately caring for these animals and I find it so extremely heartwarming! I have always thought that my pets have made me a better person and it's fun to see new skills and interests emerge in all of us. *​*Thanks Mavis!!!

*​


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> *It also cracks me up to see people say in the same post how they are not "a gardener" and then they continue on about the AMAZING food they grow for their tortoises. Not only have we redefined what constitutes a "good lawn," but we've also redefined what a GARDNER is as well*​


I depends on your own defining grounds of if you are a gardener or not. I grew up spending summers with my Grandmother and she was amazing with plants. That set my expectations as to what makes a gardener a gardener. I have long lists of what I can't grow. Like anything from a seed will not make it, anything brought into the house is a death waiting to happen, even cactus do not fair very well with me. Because I kill so many plants, *I* do not consider myself a gardener. Only the very hardy survive here.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I depends on your own defining grounds of if you are a gardener or not. I grew up spending summers with my Grandmother and she was amazing with plants. That set my expectations as to what makes a gardener a gardener. I have long lists of what I can't grow. Like anything from a seed will not make it, anything brought into the house is a death waiting to happen, even cactus do not fair very well with me. Because I kill so many plants, *I* do not consider myself a gardener. Only the very hardy survive here.


I loved your post, Jacqui..."only the very hardy survive here" -- I also love any time you bring up your amazing Grandma! I totally hear what you are saying and my split personality agrees with you too.  It definitely depends on what you definition is. I've actually had a hard time referring to MYSELF as a "gardener." I've also struggled to refer to myself as an Artist even though I've made art my whole life and a few poor sods  have even paid money for some. I guess I'm starting to redefine a lot of things and am becoming more appreciative of different types of gardening and gardeners. I also am starting to think myself and many other people are probably too hard on ourselves and my goal is to take more pride in what I and my loved ones are skilled at. I think owning a tortoise has made me look at things a bit differently than I had before and I LOVE it. I also think you have some pretty awesome gardening skills...I've seen your daylilies


----------



## Jacqui

lol You do realize you can place daylilies on the top of the ground and they will grow right? First hand experience there. Once I dug up a bunch some place and put them into a paper bag. Set the paper bag on the ground and forgot about it. The bag of course rotted out, but the daylilies grew, thrived, and bloomed in that spot. lol


----------



## Jacqui

Anybody raise gourds?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> lol You do realize you can place daylilies on the top of the ground and they will grow right? First hand experience there. Once I dug up a bunch some place and put them into a paper bag. Set the paper bag on the ground and forgot about it. The bag of course rotted out, but the daylilies grew, thrived, and bloomed in that spot. lol


You're mocking me aren't you ? Half of mine didn't survive, but I'll definitely keep trying!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Anybody raise gourds?


DO YOU!?!?!? I've only done pumpkins, but I want to try those basket/bird house varieties.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> DO YOU!?!?!? I've only done pumpkins, but I want to try those basket/bird house varieties.



Nopers. They are vines. Vines here mean death.  I bought some of the birdhouse gourds last year and left them to dry. Then come spring I forgot them. (They are upstairs and nobody goes up there). I noticed them about a week ago. I didn't look close, but they may still be good, so perhaps this coming year I can fix them up and get them out.


----------



## VBgecko

Jacqui said:


> OMGosh, I love the neon firefly!!! I also like the one in the background of the picture showing Rainbows QR. My Grandmother had a huge picture window filled with shelves of African violets. I haven't had one myself for a few years. I keep thinking about it whenever I see some at WalMart. Yours are beautiful. How many do you have? How long have you been showing them?



I've cut back so I'm back down to 3 or 4 different varieties but at one time I had over 40 different varieties … There are about 5 shelving units like the one pictured all over the house … The one nice thing about torts and AV's? They both like high humidity, so they're nice to house together. 

The plant you pointed out behind QR is actually a sport of Rebel's Splatter Kake … Half the plant comes in the actual color it's supposed to be and the other half blooms purple like pictured … It's one of my favorite hybridizers and she always bred some of the most interesting specimens  … 

I've been showing with the African Violet Society - Minnesota since 2008. I would make fun of my parents for showing and then I became my own worst nightmare --My mother  … 

My real passion is actually the design classes  

My 2013 submissions for the Minnesota State Fair …




Underwater Designs:







And my 2014 terrarium:


----------



## Jacqui

Those are very very nice. Awesome!


----------



## Prairie Mom

VBgecko said:


> I've cut back so I'm back down to 3 or 4 different varieties but at one time I had over 40 different varieties … There are about 5 shelving units like the one pictured all over the house … The one nice thing about torts and AV's? They both like high humidity, so they're nice to house together.
> 
> The plant you pointed out behind QR is actually a sport of Rebel's Splatter Kake … Half the plant comes in the actual color it's supposed to be and the other half blooms purple like pictured … It's one of my favorite hybridizers and she always bred some of the most interesting specimens  …
> 
> I've been showing with the African Violet Society - Minnesota since 2008. I would make fun of my parents for showing and then I became my own worst nightmare --My mother  …
> 
> My real passion is actually the design classes
> 
> My 2013 submissions for the Minnesota State Fair …
> 
> View attachment 109949
> 
> 
> Underwater Designs:
> 
> View attachment 109945
> 
> 
> View attachment 109946
> 
> 
> And my 2014 terrarium:
> 
> View attachment 109947


I love them sooooo much!!!! I'm really interested in learning how to do terrariums and even mentioned it in an earlier post! I'm positively drooling over your breathtaking work!!! I intend to bug you with tutorial questions later on


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Anybody raise gourds?


I keep going back and looking at these photos...It is sooo cute. The colors are gorgeous and the torts with the gourds just make me melt


----------



## Jacqui

I had saw those leaves on a tree in Lincoln and thought they were just so beautiful. The next time I went to town, they would fallen around the tree, so I bagged some of them up. I like how close in color they are to the little guys. It was a fun photo op.


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Yvonne G

A beautiful picture, Jacqui. Now there's no more excuses from you. We've seen what you can do, and we expect more of it in the future.


----------



## Jacqui

These pictures are also a couple of years old.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I had saw those leaves on a tree in Lincoln and thought they were just so beautiful. The next time I went to town, they would fallen around the tree, so I bagged some of them up. I like how close in color they are to the little guys. It was a fun photo op.


The fact that you found the leaves elsewhere and brought them home kinda makes me love the photos even more


----------



## Rick's Sullivan

I just come to these parts for all perrty picshures


----------



## Jacqui

Rick's Sullivan said:


> I just come to these parts for all perrty picshures



Me too. So wish I was as creative as some of these folks are.


----------



## Jacqui

If you could grow one thing, which currently you are unable to because of price, where you live, it's size, a black thumb what ever, what would you grow?


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I sent for some of the painted eucalyptus seeds, even though it said they can't withstand frost. I'm going to try growing them in pots and bringing them into the greenhouse in the winter.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> If you could grow one thing, which currently you are unable to because of price, where you live, it's size, a black thumb what ever, what would you grow?


CHERRIES! CHERRIES! CHERRIES! Sweet Cherries -like stella or some other sweet kind.

I've wanted blue berries for years also, but they always die on me no matter how I alter the soil. I was told it was because they couldn't handle the elevation? I've started growing Saskatoons (I think they're also called wolf berry) and they are wonderful and like a milder blueberry, but ripens earlier in the summer.

My list of stuff I want to grow is endless....
I live in the wrong zone -the things you do for dependable work
I'm interested in trying to grow a small nectarine in a pot and bringing it inside like Yvonne is doing.


----------



## Delilah1623

Jacqui said:


> I have found so many of the things I grow for the tortoises, also are enjoyed by other things. The mulberries mainly are tons of birds and bees.


 My mulberry tree attracts lots of critters

in my yard too. ..


----------



## puffy137

Artificial lake in the desert, oleanders love the lake. Cool night .


----------



## Rick's Sullivan

Delilah1623 said:


> My mulberry tree attracts lots of critters
> View attachment 110202
> in my yard too. ..


I didn't realize dogs had such high calcium requirements


----------



## Rick's Sullivan

puffy137 said:


> Artificial lake in the desert, oleanders love the lake. Cool night .
> 
> 
> View attachment 110205
> View attachment 110206
> View attachment 110207
> View attachment 110208


Stunning!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I sent for some of the painted eucalyptus seeds, even though it said they can't withstand frost. I'm going to try growing them in pots and bringing them into the greenhouse in the winter.



I loved those pictures. Keep us posted how they turn out.


----------



## Jacqui

Delilah1623 said:


> My mulberry tree attracts lots of critters
> View attachment 110202
> in my yard too. ..



lol oh you have me laughing at a library, shame on you. lol Does the dog do this often?


----------



## Jacqui

The lake view at night is simply stunning.


----------



## Jacqui

Rick's Sullivan said:


> Stunning!



lol that was the word I used for it too.


----------



## Delilah1623

Jacqui said:


> lol oh you have me laughing at a library, shame on you. lol Does the dog do this often?


Yep! And the little ones eat the raspberries lol


----------



## Jacqui

Delilah1623 said:


> Yep! And the little ones eat the raspberries lol



lol what a blast.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Delilah1623 said:


> My mulberry tree attracts lots of critters
> View attachment 110202
> in my yard too. ..


What a spaz! (the dog NOT YOU--er hum!)  I want to give him a big hug around that long outstretched neck! So is he/she actually eating the mulberries or just chewing on a branch? What a great photo! I love it, Delilah!


----------



## Prairie Mom

puffy137 said:


> Artificial lake in the desert, oleanders love the lake. Cool night .
> 
> 
> View attachment 110205
> View attachment 110206
> View attachment 110207
> View attachment 110208


I have been curious about your pretty artificial lake! I'm thrilled you posted pictures. Your descriptions have always sounded like a little piece of paradise and it's so fun to see it's TRUE! Thanks, Puffy!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> lol oh you have me laughing at a library, shame on you. lol Does the dog do this often?


SHHHHHHHHH! Keep it down in there!


----------



## Delilah1623

Prairie Mom said:


> What a spaz! (the dog NOT YOU--er hum!)  I want to give him a big hug around that long outstretched neck! So is he/she actually eating the mulberries or just chewing on a branch? What a great photo! I love it, Delilah!


She is eating the mulberries right off the tree. That's is a a still shot from a video but I don't think I can post videos here. )=


----------



## VBgecko

Prairie Mom said:


> I intend to bug you with tutorial questions later on



You go right ahead, I love to teach people.  

Also, what zone are you in? Because I have a Cherry tree in Zone 4, but it's for pies, so it's tart.


----------



## VBgecko

Jacqui said:


> If you could grow one thing, which currently you are unable to because of price, where you live, it's size, a black thumb what ever, what would you grow?



Dahlias & Japanese Maples … Zone 4 blows


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> If you could grow one thing, which currently you are unable to because of price, where you live, it's size, a black thumb what ever, what would you grow?



In my back yard, the flower bed wraps around the house from the west side and the north side. I have roses planted in the bed, however, the roses on the north side lean out to get the sun, making it hard to mow and edge around them. So I'd like to dig them out and plant maybe a camelia and a gardenia. Been thinking about that for a long time. Don't know if my soil has the correct ph or whatever those plants need.


----------



## Tyanna

So I've been trying to grow some seed mixes in my enclosures, and I had a fluorescent tube light over it, with no sprouts. So I decided to stop using it and unplugged it since it "wasn't" working..and I woke up to find a million new sprouts.  Jeesh.


----------



## Abdulla6169

My Palestinian olive tree that I planted today. May peace prevail.


----------



## Prairie Mom

VBgecko said:


> You go right ahead, I love to teach people.
> 
> Also, what zone are you in? Because I have a Cherry tree in Zone 4, but it's for pies, so it's tart.


Hooray for zone 4! Me too! My whiney post is that I want SWEET cherries...bwa bwa bwa bwaaaaaaa . I don't really care for tart cherries. I don't make that much cherry pie, but the kids and I could stuff ourselves silly with sweet cherries I even committed the crime of painstakingly pulling out all the choke cherries from my yard 

I love that you're willing to teach your art! Very cool!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tyanna said:


> So I've been trying to grow some seed mixes in my enclosures, and I had a fluorescent tube light over it, with no sprouts. So I decided to stop using it and unplugged it since it "wasn't" working..and I woke up to find a million new sprouts.  Jeesh.


bwa ha ha ha! Oh man...I don't even know what to say to that one! The plants are toying with you!


----------



## Prairie Mom

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 110391
> 
> View attachment 110392
> 
> My Palestinian olive tree that I planted today. May peace prevail.


oh Olives...now that's something that I'd consider adding to Jacqui's fantasy garden post. My husband loves them. I hope your tree grows big and produces well


----------



## Jacqui

Tyanna said:


> So I've been trying to grow some seed mixes in my enclosures, and I had a fluorescent tube light over it, with no sprouts. So I decided to stop using it and unplugged it since it "wasn't" working..and I woke up to find a million new sprouts.  Jeesh.



lol plants do that on purpose you know! Just like if you think a plant is dead, just go out and buy a replacement plant for that spot and the dead plant will miraculously start growing. lol


----------



## Tyanna

Jacqui said:


> lol plants do that on purpose you know! Just like if you think a plant is dead, just go out and buy a replacement plant for that spot and the dead plant will miraculously start growing. lol



I'm just happy they're finally growing! Now hopefully they stay growing..


----------



## Jacqui

Tyanna said:


> I'm just happy they're finally growing! Now hopefully they stay growing..



I hope so too, but good gardeners know if at first it doesn't grow, just throw in more seeds until it does.


----------



## Tyanna

Jacqui said:


> I hope so too, but *good gardeners know if at first it doesn't grow, just throw in more seeds until it does*.



This is my new favorite quote!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Prairie Mom said:


> oh Olives...now that's something that I'd consider adding to Jacqui's fantasy garden post. My husband loves them. I hope your tree grows big and produces well


Thanks Chrissy.  It may not produce if the temperatures are always above 4 *C. So, it will probably not produce, maybe if we get a very cold year.


----------



## VBgecko

Prairie Mom said:


> Hooray for zone 4! Me too! My whiney post is that I want SWEET cherries...



BOOM! http://www.starkbros.com/products/fruit-trees/cherry-trees/kristin-sweet-cherry


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tyanna said:


> So I've been trying to grow some seed mixes in my enclosures, and I had a fluorescent tube light over it, with no sprouts. So I decided to stop using it and unplugged it since it "wasn't" working..and I woke up to find a million new sprouts.  Jeesh.


Some seeds need strong sunlight to sprout, others need no sunlight at all. Some don't even care


----------



## Prairie Mom

AbdullaAli said:


> Thanks Chrissy.  It may not produce if the temperatures are always above 4 *C. So, it will probably not produce, maybe if we get a very cold year.


I didn't know that about Olives. I thought they could handle the heat. Oh well, it will still turn into a beautiful tree either way


----------



## Prairie Mom

VBgecko said:


> BOOM! http://www.starkbros.com/products/fruit-trees/cherry-trees/kristin-sweet-cherry


<wipes embarrassed happy tears from her eyes> sniff sniff...I had no idea!! Thanks for pointing this out! 

I even get this catalogue! What the heck...how did I not notice this!?!?! I'm totally getting this. Not sure how to keep the squirrels away...maybe I could net half of it and let them get the other half...hmmm.

SERIOUSLY...*THANK YOU!!!!,VBgecko!!!*


----------



## puffy137

Prairie Mom said:


> I have been curious about your pretty artificial lake! I'm thrilled you posted pictures. Your descriptions have always sounded like a little piece of paradise and it's so fun to see it's TRUE! Thanks, Puffy!


So welcome Chrissy darling


----------



## Abdulla6169

Prairie Mom said:


> I didn't know that about Olives. I thought they could handle the heat. Oh well, it will still turn into a beautiful tree either way


I hope they flower one year.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Here's @puffy137's olive tree:


Let's hope it grows old and strong.


----------



## puffy137

Fingers crossed .Can you see the ancient Egyptian tile I nicked from a tomb???


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Fingers crossed .Can you see the ancient Egyptian tile I nicked from a tomb???


No I hadn't noticed it. It looks cool. I did notice the tiny gnome though


----------



## puffy137

Ahh yes I do like gnomes , lol The tile is made from polystrene , burnt the cartouches etc with a soldering iron , then painted beige.


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> Fingers crossed .Can you see the ancient Egyptian tile I nicked from a tomb???



Yep and a tortoise crawling around too.


----------



## puffy137

That was one of the 12 baby tortoises , it must have sneaked into the picture.


----------



## phebe121

Prairie Mom said:


> Hooray for zone 4! Me too! My whiney post is that I want SWEET cherries...bwa bwa bwa bwaaaaaaa . I don't really care for tart cherries. I don't make that much cherry pie, but the kids and I could stuff ourselves silly with sweet cherries I even committed the crime of painstakingly pulling out all the choke cherries from my yard
> 
> I love that you're willing to teach your art! Very cool!



Just woundering how the rose of sharon seed worked out or if you planted any


----------



## VBgecko

Prairie Mom said:


> <wipes embarrassed happy tears from her eyes> sniff sniff...I had no idea!! Thanks for pointing this out!
> 
> I even get this catalogue! What the heck...how did I not notice this!?!?! I'm totally getting this. Not sure how to keep the squirrels away...maybe I could net half of it and let them get the other half...hmmm.
> 
> SERIOUSLY...*THANK YOU!!!!,VBgecko!!!*



I net my entire tree …


----------



## Jacqui

Do the birds and other critters ever get caught in the net? I am lucky, I don't want the fruits and stuff, so the other critters are welcome to them.


----------



## Prairie Mom

puffy137 said:


> Fingers crossed .Can you see the ancient Egyptian tile I nicked from a tomb???


WOW! REALLY!?!


----------



## Prairie Mom

phebe121 said:


> Just woundering how the rose of sharon seed worked out or if you planted any


Hi Shannon Last time we Pmd about it, I got the impression that they grow really quickly. So, I decided to put them off a bit. The seeds are safe and dry. I'm actually about to start them when I start my tomatoes when I get back into town about the second week of January. I'll let you know how they do Merry Christmas, by the way!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Do the birds and other critters ever get caught in the net? I am lucky, I don't want the fruits and stuff, so the other critters are welcome to them.


I've wondered about this too, because I have squirrels and birds aplenty. I've only netted shrubs and do that all the time without any problem. I'm curious about a tree though. If I can find a place to put those sweet cherries I'm eyeing, I'll have to experiment with netting or else I won't see any.


----------



## phebe121

Merry Christmas to you to ok cant waitto.see.your garden this year


----------



## Yvonne G

My daughter gave me a Christmas cactus for Christmas. It's a pretty pink color. As it happens, I don't have any of the Schlumbergera succulents, so this is a welcomed gift.


----------



## phebe121

My new orchid its 24 inches high


----------



## Yvonne G

That's beautiful! I have never had luck raising orchids.


----------



## phebe121

They are alot like torts lol put them in spragum moss water them with cold water soak them but let them drain dont tuch the leafs flowers or spike theoils from you hands they dont like itwill kill them and some of them need to plants to spike there vary emotional plants lol most of light mine are in a window im sure a grow light would work


----------



## Yvonne G

My daughter gave me one a month or so ago because she didnt want to care for it anymore. I put it into the leopard baby habitat, down in the substrate, still in the pot. I water it when I water the substrate. It's just a baby plant, and so far so good.


----------



## phebe121

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter gave me one a month or so ago because she didnt want to care for it anymore. I put it into the leopard baby habitat, down in the substrate, still in the pot. I water it when I water the substrate. It's just a baby plant, and so far so good.
> 
> 
> View attachment 111639



It needs a tad bit bigger pot and cover the roots sticking out and the roots do like to be squeezed like swaddling a baby


----------



## phebe121

Will it hurt the leopards if they eat it


----------



## Yvonne G

They've never tried to eat it. I'm not sure they can reach it. But I've never worried about that. I figure if they take a bite, the plant will tell them if they can eat it or not.


----------



## phebe121

My torts the other night at 5, 18 inch wandering jew plant in there enclosure


----------



## Jacqui

phebe121 said:


> My new orchid its 24 inches high



Pretties!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter gave me a Christmas cactus for Christmas. It's a pretty pink color. As it happens, I don't have any of the Schlumbergera succulents, so this is a welcomed gift.



Ummm really Yvonne you know the rules...pictures!!


----------



## Jacqui

I did something on Christmas day that I have never done and I was thinking about all of you and this thread while I did it. I had a few plants still tucked under many layers of sheets, that I had not gotten around to planting. Well on Christmas day, I got them all planted. lol Never thought I would be planting then.


----------



## phebe121

[OTE="Jacqui, post: 1011248, member: 92"]I did something on Christmas day that I have never done and I was thinking about all of you and this thread while I did it. I had a few plants still tucked under many layers of sheets, that I had not gotten around to planting. Well on Christmas day, I got them all planted. lol Never thought I would be planting then. [/QUOTE]

awesome it was a nice day so is today


----------



## Jacqui

Oh not here.  It's turned windy and cold with snow coming in at any moment. Still it is winter, can't have nice days for a real winter.


----------



## phebe121

It was 50 today and its normaly snowing


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Pretties!!


'My pretties'


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

You know, I usually pass by this thread because I'm SO  not a gardener, but I looks interesting... so next time I'm bored I'll start from the beginning and read up...
Real daunting task!


----------



## Kenno

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter gave me a Christmas cactus for Christmas. It's a pretty pink color. As it happens, I don't have any of the Schlumbergera succulents, so this is a welcomed gift.



A jungle cactus! One that doesn't like to be dry.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kenno said:


> A jungle cactus! One that doesn't like to be dry.



Thank you for that helpful hint.


----------



## peasinapod

Well, gardening season is definitely over!

That was just from one night! Tonight it was below 0F. In one spot they measured -20 F tonight. On the 24. we had about 45 degrees!


----------



## Jacqui

peasinapod said:


> Well, gardening season is definitely over!
> 
> That was just from one night! Tonight it was below 0F. In one spot they measured -20 F tonight. On the 24. we had about 45 degrees!



But oh so pretty!!


----------



## Jacqui

I was so excited when I checked my mailbox yesterday.... the new seed catalogs have come! I love going through them and dreaming.  Hey, Prairie Mom, how about candy cane (I think was the name) celery? Very colorful.


----------



## peasinapod

Jacqui said:


> But oh so pretty!!


True! It is a winter wonderland outside, but the trees are suffering a bit. Notice the branch lying on the ground.


----------



## peasinapod

peasinapod said:


> True! It is a winter wonderland outside, but the trees are suffering a bit. Notice the branch lying on the ground.





As you can see the snow is still pretty light and fluffy. I wish the sun would shine so we could see it glitter.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I was so excited when I checked my mailbox yesterday.... the new seed catalogs have come! I love going through them and dreaming.  Hey, Prairie Mom, how about candy cane (I think was the name) celery? Very colorful.



Have you tried growing 'bright lights' (chard)?


----------



## Yvonne G

I got my eucalyptus seeds yesterday (the colorful eucalyptus we talked about before). They're so small. If I sneeze on the package they'll go flying! But there are about 30 of them. The instructions say they're "gorgeous, tropical eucalyptus whose peeling bark exposes a bright, multi-colored trunk." They should be hardy to 20-25F. So if I plant them in pots that I can man-handle into the greenhouse for winter, maybe I will be able to plant them in the ground once they get some size on them. Rainbow Eucalyptus! That's what they're called. I'm so excited!

I looked up the candy cane or peppermint celery and it doesn't do anything for me. The chard is pretty, but still, nothing for me.


----------



## jaizei

I never have luck growing trees from seed so I bought a seedling when y'all were talking about the rainbow tree. We shall see.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Have you tried growing 'bright lights' (chard)?



Yes I have. IT's very pretty and the tortoises loved it.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I never have luck growing trees from seed so I bought a seedling when y'all were talking about the rainbow tree. We shall see.



I have problems growing anything from seeds.


----------



## Jacqui

peasinapod said:


> As you can see the snow is still pretty light and fluffy. I wish the sun would shine so we could see it glitter.



I love fresh snow on everything.


----------



## Jacqui

While talking to my oldest son on Sunday, I found out he has 31 pots he grows things in. lol I was so impressed. lol He is so excited because he has moved in with his gf and her children and where they live has a community garden he can grow stuff in also. It's so much fun having a child who has taken an interest in gardening.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I have problems growing anything from seeds.



One of the reasons radishes are my favorite vegetables to grow is that they mature so fast there's less chance to screw something up.


----------



## Jacqui

Here they seem to get woody way too fast. Seems we go from being able to plant to too hot too quickly.


----------



## Jacqui

Cameron, do you garden a lot?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I was so excited when I checked my mailbox yesterday.... the new seed catalogs have come! I love going through them and dreaming.  Hey, Prairie Mom, how about candy cane (I think was the name) celery? Very colorful.


We got a mushroom catalog this year... has anyone ever grown them?


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> We got a mushroom catalog this year... has anyone ever grown them?



Not purposely, but one day I'm gonna grow the glow in the dark type.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0070C8AIU/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Not purposely, but one day I'm gonna grow the glow in the dark type.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0070C8AIU/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


Oyster mushroom are pretty 
Yeah, I get that, they really just pop up, don't they?


----------



## Moozillion

I've grown Shitaake mushrooms! I ordered a kit from Mississippi Mushroom after some of their folks did a demo at our farmers market here in Covington (Louisiana). The kit is a big, partially compressed block of sawdust full of mushroom spores and nutrients for them. The instructions had you soak the block for a few hours, then tent it VERY loosely with any sort of light plastic waterproof tent, then spray it with a mister 4-6 times a day! It worked great and I got SEVERAL full crops from that one block- which is nice because shitaakes are so expensive.
I plan to do it again once I'm home more!


----------



## Moozillion

Oh, WOW!!!! Those glow in the dark mushrooms are AMAZING!!!


----------



## phebe121

I love growing my own mushrooms i get them from fungiperfecti.com there so yummy


----------



## Ryan Kruse

bouaboua said:


> Let me show you what my Mother in-law did for our garden. She been a farmer all her life in China, She is now live with us. She used every inch of our very small back yard and grow all kind of thing through out the different seasons. She provided fresh vegetables for us and for our tort]



Awesome! I am a little jealous


----------



## Moozillion

phebe121 said:


> I love growing my own mushrooms i get them from fungiperfecti.com there so yummy


Ooh!! Thanks!  I'm going to check them out!


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> I've grown Shitaake mushrooms! I ordered a kit from Mississippi Mushroom after some of their folks did a demo at our farmers market here in Covington (Louisiana). The kit is a big, partially compressed block of sawdust full of mushroom spores and nutrients for them. The instructions had you soak the block for a few hours, then tent it VERY loosely with any sort of light plastic waterproof tent, then spray it with a mister 4-6 times a day! It worked great and I got SEVERAL full crops from that one block- which is nice because shitaakes are so expensive.
> I plan to do it again once I'm home more!



Where did you keep it in your home? What temps?


----------



## Moozillion

It's been a few years since I grew them. As I recall, I just kept it in a back room- our house is air conditioned so the temp was around 70* which was not exactly what they recommended, but it worked anyway. I think they actually recommended a bit cooler, but I don't recall.


----------



## phebe121

Jacqui said:


> Where did you keep it in your home? What temps?



There are mushrooms you can get for diffrent temps and a good one for colder weather is oyster mushrooms and there delish


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Cameron, do you garden a lot?



Not as much as I would. I had an idea when I bought my house that I'd only live here for 5-10 years, so I try not to get too invested. Mostly container plants, novelties, and experiments. Now that I got to thinking about those mushrooms again, I'm probably gonna be trying that sometime soon.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Man!!! Where's the PAUSE button on the forum!!?!?!?!??! I can't find it anywhere and I'm missing too much stuff!!! I'm going to have to do what Blake said he did a while ago and find some time to just sit down and read the thread for an hour to get caught up. Hopefully, I'll have a little time later tonight. I'm looking forward to an entertaining read while I daydream about the sunshine


----------



## phebe121

Another orchid of mine opening


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Man!!! Where's the PAUSE button on the forum!!?!?!?!??! I can't find it anywhere and I'm missing too much stuff!!! I'm going to have to do what Blake said he did a while ago and find some time to just sit down and read the thread for an hour to get caught up. Hopefully, I'll have a little time later tonight. I'm looking forward to an entertaining read while I daydream about the sunshine



lol I know what you mean. I broke my laptop, so I can only get online at the library which has a 30 minute limit, but usually you can get away with an hour. It seems I use up all my time just trying to catch up on what I missed since the last time on.


----------



## Jacqui

phebe121 said:


> Another orchid of mine opening



Pretty! I like that light blush of pink.


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom said:


> Man!!! Where's the PAUSE button on the forum!!?!?!?!??! I can't find it anywhere and I'm missing too much stuff!!! I'm going to have to do what Blake said he did a while ago and find some time to just sit down and read the thread for an hour to get caught up. Hopefully, I'll have a little time later tonight. I'm looking forward to an entertaining read while I daydream about the sunshine




Whee! Prairie Mom made it home safely!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> lol I know what you mean. I broke my laptop, so I can only get online at the library which has a 30 minute limit, but usually you can get away with an hour. It seems I use up all my time just trying to catch up on what I missed since the last time on.



Do you have any hopes of getting it fixed, or buying a new one?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Do you have any hopes of getting it fixed, or buying a new one?



It would be to expensive to fix. There is hope that my daughter's b/f may be able to fix her old one when he comes to visit. Otherwise I figure in a few months.  I want to get medical bills caught back sorta up and then there is something at JDs I want.....


----------



## Jacqui

Wait til they start showing all their newly planted gardens while she is not able to plant for a couple of months....


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> lol I know what you mean. I broke my laptop, so I can only get online at the library which has a 30 minute limit, but usually you can get away with an hour. It seems I use up all my time just trying to catch up on what I missed since the last time on.


Darn shnarkin' fraggin' computers! ---Sorry...sometimes my native Klingon surfaces when I'm annoyed.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Darn shnarkin' fraggin' computers! ---Sorry...sometimes my native Klingon surfaces when I'm annoyed.



It's my own fault. I left my laptop on top of my car while unloading it and forgot it as I left to go to town. My laptop gave it a good try, but couldn't quite figure out how to fly.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> It's my own fault. I left my laptop on top of my car while unloading it and forgot it as I left to go to town. My laptop gave it a good try, but couldn't quite figure out how to fly.


Oh man...that's something I would do!!!! On the bright sight....thankfullly it wasn't a baby seat or pet carrier


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Oh man...that's something I would do!!!! On the bright sight....thankfullly it wasn't a baby seat or pet carrier


...with or without something inside of them. lol I did take a cat for a block ride before I knew he was on top of my car.  (I look before getting in, but sometimes I miss them getting on top before I get the car going down the road. A couple of them don't get the message with an engine being raced or a stop/go/stop before I actually move the car.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Oh man...that's something I would do!!!! On the bright sight....thankfullly it wasn't a baby seat or pet carrier



The sad thing was, as I put it on top of the car, I was telling myself not to do that because I would forget it and drive off.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> The sad thing was, as I put it on top of the car, I was telling myself not to do that because I would forget it and drive off.



Please forgive the little giggles. I'm only laughing because I'm feeling like I'm typing to myself right now Sometimes we really are our own worst enemies!


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Please forgive the little giggles. I'm only laughing because I'm feeling like I'm typing to myself right now Sometimes we really are our own worst enemies!



Oh I have gone through the entire range of emotions. Go ahead and giggle away. It's just too bad that I am so attached to having a laptop and it's winter so no outside to take me away.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> It's just too bad that I am so attached to having a laptop and it's winter so no outside to take me away.


 Ugh...I'm so sorry to hear this! Must be so frustrating! Hang in there...


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm terrible...I still haven't caught up on my reading, but here's a quick couple of photos so you guys know I haven't forgotten you!

I was looking through some travel photos recently and always think it's funny that I take as many photos of animals and plants as I do cool architecture etc. (I also really love moss growing on trees---SORRY TREES!)

*One Point for Nature!*​In Germany, there are two words for castle...They usually translate to "Palace" or "Fortress" which describes the setting perfectly and you know exactly what to imagine. A few years ago, I visited a favorite ruin fortress. I love the ancient falling down buildings and I also LOVE to see Nature reclaiming what was once her own.

*Here are a few photos of Nature saying: "I'm the boss"...*
*




*

*

*
Hello, Nephew!  I love this place!

*

*
This wild flower (what do you think? wild violet?) was growing really high on the castle wall between the stones. This photo was taken on what would be a second or third story up. The flower reminds me of the image in the book "The Scarlet Letter" of the rose growing in the concrete. I'm not a fan of the book, but love the thought and really appreciated this pretty flower making a go of it!
*

*

*Have a great day, everybody! Happy tortoise-food growing and garden planning!





*


----------



## Prairie Mom

phebe121 said:


> My new orchid its 24 inches high


You and your AMAZING orchids! Beautiful!


----------



## Prairie Mom

phebe121 said:


> They are a lot like torts lol put them in sphagum moss water soak them grow light would work


 ha ha ha  -They're a lot like torts! hmmm...my only orchid died. I hope I do better with Mavis


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You know, I usually pass by this thread because I'm SO  not a gardener, but I looks interesting... so next time I'm bored I'll start from the beginning and read up...
> Real daunting task!


Come play with us, Delaney. Play with us forever and ever and ever...


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I was so excited when I checked my mailbox yesterday.... the new seed catalogs have come! I love going through them and dreaming.  Hey, Prairie Mom, how about candy cane (I think was the name) celery? Very colorful.


YESSSSS! PLEASE!!!!! Do you remember what catalogue you saw it in??? I've heard of red celery that is actually supposed to be really good and the best for beginning gardeners, but I have yet to see it. We would LOVE growing candy striped celery!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

peasinapod said:


> As you can see the snow is still pretty light and fluffy. I wish the sun would shine so we could see it glitter.


Pretty photos!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I got my eucalyptus seeds yesterday (the colorful eucalyptus we talked about before). They're so small. If I sneeze on the package they'll go flying! But there are about 30 of them. The instructions say they're "gorgeous, tropical eucalyptus whose peeling bark exposes a bright, multi-colored trunk." They should be hardy to 20-25F. So if I plant them in pots that I can man-handle into the greenhouse for winter, maybe I will be able to plant them in the ground once they get some size on them. Rainbow Eucalyptus! That's what they're called. I'm so excited!
> 
> I looked up the candy cane or peppermint celery and it doesn't do anything for me. The chard is pretty, but still, nothing for me.


Cool! Never heard of Rainbow Eucalyptus. Fun! It sounds soooo pretty. Do you plan on just using if for amazing decoration? Will you make tea? Is this good tort food?


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> Have you tried growing 'bright lights' (chard)?


Interesting...never even heard of it. I feel a google search coming on


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> While talking to my oldest son on Sunday, I found out he has 31 pots he grows things in. lol I was so impressed. lol He is so excited because he has moved in with his gf and her children and where they live has a community garden he can grow stuff in also. It's so much fun having a child who has taken an interest in gardening.


Makes me think of all the things you say about your Grandmother  The legacy lives on!


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> Not purposely, but one day I'm gonna grow the glow in the dark type.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0070C8AIU/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


I already have grow lights in my closet. Now I just need Glow-in-the-dark SHROOMS to complete the package



but seriously---if these work...I must know...ha ha ha


----------



## Prairie Mom

Moozillion said:


> I've grown Shitaake mushrooms! I ordered a kit from Mississippi Mushroom after some of their folks did a demo at our farmers market here in Covington (Louisiana). The kit is a big, partially compressed block of sawdust full of mushroom spores and nutrients for them. The instructions had you soak the block for a few hours, then tent it VERY loosely with any sort of light plastic waterproof tent, then spray it with a mister 4-6 times a day! It worked great and I got SEVERAL full crops from that one block- which is nice because shitaakes are so expensive.
> I plan to do it again once I'm home more!


NEAT-O! I want to try this some time!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Alright. I think I'm caught up on this thread. Sorry to crowd everyone with my replies! It's fun seeing @Yellow Turtle01 , @jaizei , and @Moozillion here I think I just noticed you guys on this thread. I'm fans of all three of you guys...stick around


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom said:


> YESSSSS! PLEASE!!!!! Do you remember what catalogue you saw it in??? I've heard of red celery that is actually supposed to be really good and the best for beginning gardeners, but I have yet to see it. We would LOVE growing candy striped celery!!!



"Peppermint stick celery" (scroll down about three ):

http://www.seedman.com/celery.htm


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom said:


> Cool! Never heard of Rainbow Eucalyptus. Fun! It sounds soooo pretty. Do you plan on just using if for amazing decoration? Will you make tea? Is this good tort food?



No, I'll just plant them for the novelty of it. There must be 50 seeds in the pack. Now if I can only get some to sprout.


----------



## phebe121

Prairost: 1018342 said:


> ha ha ha  -They're a lot like torts! hmmm...my only orchid died. I hope I do better with Mavis



Im sure your wounderful with mavis and im sure if you got another orchid itwould live.now you know there like torts


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> "Peppermint stick celery" (scroll down about three ):
> 
> http://www.seedman.com/celery.htm


Applying sticky keys...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Prairie Mom said:


> Come play with us, Delaney. Play with us forever and ever and ever...
> View attachment 113104


! 
*slinks away slowly...


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> "Peppermint stick celery" (scroll down about three ):
> 
> http://www.seedman.com/celery.htm


Awesome! Super big thanks to you, Yvonne! That site even had the red celery I've been trying to find! I'm getting some of BOTH!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> !
> *slinks away slowly...


That may have been my favorite use of an emoticon...hee hee hee!


----------



## Jacqui

I was going to bring in Gurney's (I think) catalog and ask if you had tried the white strawberries (they call them something else). Or perhaps the radish which are white skinned with red insides (or was that the other way around? *rubs chin*)


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I was going to bring in Gurney's (I think) catalog and ask if you had tried the white strawberries (they call them something else). Or perhaps the radish which are white skinned with red insides (or was that the other way around? *rubs chin*)


I just got my Gurney's  I've ordered from them and they're actually a really good little company. They gave me zero guff when I needed to replace a raspberry from them recently. I've never grown radishes. I really should though. I've started growing parsnips and sometimes people will sprinkle radish seeds with the parsnips since parsnips take so long to come up and the radishes will help mark the rows.

I know exactly which white strawberries you're talking about  When we were staying with family going to the doctor, my SIX YEAR OLD found them in a catalogue and wanted to get them. They're called "Pineberries" I think. The white ones with red seeds are totally weird looking-which makes me like them...hee hee. If memory serves, they're only June-bearing. I prefer ever-bearing, but I may have to set aside a pot or two for freaky white pineapple flavored strawberries I'll post a photo. I think they're really fun looking.


I wonder how you would know when they are ripe?


----------



## Tyanna

Prairie Mom said:


> freaky white pineapple flavored strawberries I'll post a photo. I think they're really fun looking.
> View attachment 113204
> 
> I wonder how you would know when they are ripe?



Wait did you say pineapple flavored?!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tyanna said:


> Wait did you say pineapple flavored?!


Okay so, I've never tried them, so I could be full of DECEITFUL LIES...mwa ha ha... (@Jacqui probably knows more. I just know about them from my little daughter thinking they were cool looking)

These are apparently crazy hybrid/crossbred strawberries. The descriptions of the plants in the catalogues say that these strawberries supposedly have taste that resembles pineapple. I guess the taste is enough that they actually named the freak strawberries "pine"berries--as in PINEapple. I totally want to try some. If I end up getting some this Spring, I'll post about it once they bear crop.


----------



## Tyanna

Prairie Mom said:


> Okay so, I've never tried them, so I could be full of DECEITFUL LIES...mwa ha ha... (@Jacqui probably knows more. I just know about them from my little daughter thinking they were cool looking)
> 
> These are apparently crazy hybrid/crossbred strawberries. The descriptions of the plants in the catalogues say that these strawberries supposedly have taste that resembles pineapple. I guess the taste is enough that they actually named the freak strawberries "pine"berries--as in PINEapple. I totally want to try some. If I end up getting some this Spring, I'll post about it once they bear crop.



oh my goodness, I need to grow some too! I'm excited that it's almost "seed starting" time!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tyanna said:


> oh my goodness, I need to grow some too! I'm excited that it's almost "seed starting" time!


MEEEE TOOOOO!!!! I'm actually starting some seeds TODAY. I'm excited about it, but also a wee bit stressed because I have no where to put them while we have a few endless construction projects going on. I've decided to plant FIRST and try to solve my problem later---I'm such a genius


----------



## Tyanna

Prairie Mom said:


> I've decided to plant FIRST and try to solve my problem later---I'm such a genius



That's when you become the most creative!


----------



## Prairie Mom

*A little post going back to my Garden Biodiversity theme...*

I know that I've shared my love for squirrels and have done some rehabbing (both successful and sadly "Un"  --I have a little imprinted guy that is stuck with me forever)


a little older than two weeks



look at that "happy tummy" --someone's about to be weened!

And now i'm just showing off...


FYI: The kids certainly don't mind, but this photo actually shows that I was UNSUCCESSFUL here. I truly believe Wild animals should be returned to the wild if possible and would never advocate for keeping squirrels as pets. Happily, we love this guy dearly and he has done a good job showing other squirrels a little bit about being a squirrel.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANYWAY!!...SORRY FOR THE DISTRACTION...

I've been trying to make the squirrels tough it out and learn to forage etc. I try to plant in my yard in such a way to encourage natural foraging (where I want it! Leave me some corn, PLEASE!) I haven't been doing much for the squirrels in the winter. A few years ago, the winter was particularly cold and extremely harsh. By the end of the winter, I was saddened to find old, wind blown, fallen down nests with sad starved curled up dead squirrels inside. Most squirrels die their first year of starvation. It kind of drives me crazy when people put up bird feeders intended to baffle squirrels. Why should one animal starve watching other animals eat your seed? I know that's pretty debatable, but it is how I feel.



Here's a photo of 1 of my 5 squirrel nests. Squirrels Do NOT hibernate. They are one of the few animals that use their nests year round. These guys really have tough lives during the winter.

Really tough in the winter, but not so bad in the summer...They just need to find water, keep foraging, watch out for bigger Males AND STAY OUT OF THE FRICKIN' STREET! 



I hope this guy lounging in the shade is one of mine!

*Before I left town this Christmas, I put out some fruit that would go bad in my empty house and added a bunch of nuts. I hid them among the trees outside.*

*







Apparently, the squirrels are doing SO GREAT this year that they decided to be picky AND NOT EAT THEIR VEGETABLES! *

*


NAUGHTY SQUIRRELS!!! 

*


----------



## Tyanna

LOVE IT. That is so cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rick's Sullivan

Prairie Mom said:


> *A little post going back to my Garden Biodiversity theme...*
> 
> I know that I've shared my love for squirrels and have done some rehabbing (both successful and sadly "Un"  --I have a little imprinted guy that is stuck with me forever)
> View attachment 113359
> 
> a little older than two weeks
> 
> View attachment 113361
> 
> look at that "happy tummy" --someone's about to be weened!
> 
> And now i'm just showing off...
> View attachment 113362
> 
> FYI: The kids certainly don't mind, but this photo actually shows that I was UNSUCCESSFUL here. I truly believe Wild animals should be returned to the wild if possible and would never advocate for keeping squirrels as pets. Happily, we love this guy dearly and he has done a good job showing other squirrels a little bit about being a squirrel.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ANYWAY!!...SORRY FOR THE DISTRACTION...
> 
> I've been trying to make the squirrels tough it out and learn to forage etc. I try to plant in my yard in such a way to encourage natural foraging (where I want it! Leave me some corn, PLEASE!) I haven't been doing much for the squirrels in the winter. A few years ago, the winter was particularly cold and extremely harsh. By the end of the winter, I was saddened to find old, wind blown, fallen down nests with sad starved curled up dead squirrels inside. Most squirrels die their first year of starvation. It kind of drives me crazy when people put up bird feeders intended to baffle squirrels. Why should one animal starve watching other animals eat your seed? I know that's pretty debatable, but it is how I feel.
> 
> View attachment 113363
> 
> Here's a photo of 1 of my 5 squirrel nests. Squirrels Do NOT hibernate. They are one of the few animals that use their nests year round. These guys really have tough lives during the winter.
> 
> Really tough in the winter, but not so bad in the summer...They just need to find water, keep foraging, watch out for bigger Males AND STAY OUT OF THE FRICKIN' STREET!
> 
> View attachment 113364
> 
> I hope this guy lounging in the shade is one of mine!
> 
> *Before I left town this Christmas, I put out some fruit that would go bad in my empty house and added a bunch of nuts. I hid them among the trees outside.*
> 
> *
> View attachment 113366
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 113367
> 
> 
> Apparently, the squirrels are doing SO GREAT this year that they decided to be picky AND NOT EAT THEIR VEGETABLES! *
> 
> *
> View attachment 113368
> 
> NAUGHTY SQUIRRELS!!!
> *


huh. that's actually a really good idea. I never seem to eat grapes before they go bad. I'll try tossing them outside and see if the birds will eat them. it will compost if they don't. Also, those are some crazy photos!


----------



## puffy137

Amazing Chrissy thank you . love squirrels.


----------



## Prairie Mom

@phebe121 The Rose of Sharon seeds you sent me are now in some warm dirt I'm crossing my fingers for them and will keep you posted. Wish me luck!





Getting tucked in Sleep tight little buddies! Grow big and strong!


----------



## Prairie Mom

puffy137 said:


> Amazing Chrissy thank you . love squirrels.


You're always so nice, Puffy I adore you! Thanks


----------



## Tyanna

Prairie Mom said:


> @phebe121 The Rose of Sharon seeds you sent me are now in some warm dirt I'm crossing my fingers for them and will keep you posted. Wish me luck!
> View attachment 113513
> 
> 
> View attachment 113514
> 
> Getting tucked in Sleep tight little buddies! Grow big and strong!



Should I start mine in zone 5 now?


----------



## phebe121

Prairie Mom said:


> @phebe121 The Rose of Sharon seeds you sent me are now in some warm dirt I'm crossing my fingers for them and will keep you posted. Wish me luck!
> View attachment 113513
> 
> 
> View attachment 113514
> 
> Getting tucked in Sleep tight little buddies! Grow big and strong!



Awesome good luck im sure it will work oit they just multiply when planted


----------



## Prairie Mom

*So, I'm beginning A LOT of seeds right now. A-LOT!*

We're getting ready for our summer food garden. We have to start really early on some things (Tomatoes are going in today).

Also, we're doing a little work on Mavis's enclosure... We put her enclosure together pretty quickly using construction materials we had at home (we always have lots of building projects). Our Sulcata arrived in our home unexpectedly, so we weren't able to make things how we would prefer. We didn't take time to stain the wood and just used an old shower curtain and mattress cover. Now poor Mavis is stuck in her Tupperware again--SORRY! I LOVE YOU! And my husband is putting in some vinyl kitchen-type flooring all over the inside. We're splurging a little to make it look nice. He's going to dress up the outside of the enclosure for me too with some spare wainscoting that matches the room her enclosure is in. 


The photo doesn't do it justice. I really love how the "fake" tile looks in there. He's finishing it up today and the kids & cats think Daddy is hilarious behind glass!

*The reason I'm talking about Mavis's enclosure here is that I FINALLY GET TO PLANT FOR HER!!! YAY! I've had a few small things growing just to help her diet this winter, but I'm finally doing what I've wanted to do all along and will be placing grass/weed trays in the substrate and various edible flowers and weeds through out her chamber. I'm going to put plants in there to look nice and also for her to eat and DESTROY. It's her room after all, I want her to enjoy it since she's stuck inside this winter.* 
----------------
I'll post a list of everything I'm growing for her soon. As I was getting my stuff ready, I thought of this thread and laughed because I'm guessing that I'll finally KILL OFF THIS THREAD when I post nothing but photos of dirt (with seeds inside) for the next few months...ha ha ha


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tyanna said:


> Should I start mine in zone 5 now?


This is the first time I've ever done Rose of Sharon. So, I'm not sure. It certainly wouldn't hurt to try. I think the larger the plants are the better your chances of hardening them off successfully in the Spring will be. Plus, Spring will come EARLIER to you in Zone 5 than it will to me in Zone 4. Why not get an early start? I have a few vegetables that I'm not sure when exactly I want to start. So, I'm doing a few now and saving a few seeds for later incase I decide it was a mistake to begin too early.


----------



## Prairie Mom

phebe121 said:


> Awesome good luck im sure it will work oit they just multiply when planted


Thanks! I'll post photos for you as they grow. Hopefully, I can keep the cats away. They've already gotten to a couple seedlings I got from someone else...grrr


----------



## phebe121

Prairie Mom said:


> Thanks! I'll post photos for you as they grow. Hopefully, I can keep the cats away. They've already gotten to a couple seedlings I got from someone else...grrr



I know my one cat is the same way all my plants are up high lol the other cat eats plastic of any kind shower curtain,candy wrappers,tolit paper papper towels lol plastic and paper products


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Thanks! I'll post photos for you as they grow. Hopefully, I can keep the cats away. They've already gotten to a couple seedlings I got from someone else...grrr



Cats are why I have such bad luck with plants inside and such limited areas to even try keeping them.


----------



## Jacqui

Tyanna said:


> Wait did you say pineapple flavored?!



lol that is what they say.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> I wonder how you would know when they are ripe?



Maybe they become whiter?


----------



## Jacqui

I just mention squirrels the other day on another thread. I am amazed they become extinct with the vast numbers I see roadkilled.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I just mention squirrels the other day on another thread. I am amazed they become extinct with the vast numbers I see roadkilled.


I know! It's amazing! They usually die their first year from starvation or cars. I don't mean to go on and on about squirrels, but something interesting... Scientists who study the science of aging are doing tons of tests on squirrel genetics, because rats and squirrels are SO SIMILAR, but while rats only live between two and very occasionally 4 years in captivity...SQUIRRELS CAN LIVE UP TO 25!!! -I find that so interesting. NPR did a segment about it last year.


----------



## Jacqui

I know my Mom had a "pet" squirrel (a wild one who just became pretty tame) that lived for many years. It had a short tail and that;s how she knew for sure it was the same animal.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I know my Mom had a "pet" squirrel (a wild one who just became pretty tame) that lived for many years. It had a short tail and that;s how she knew for sure it was the same animal.


oh...that's so cool


----------



## phebe121

I used to have this squirrel that we called mama shed come up to the front door for peanuts and she would put her babies on the steps sometimes for us to see them


----------



## Prairie Mom

phebe121 said:


> I used to have this squirrel that we called mama shed come up to the front door for peanuts and she would put her babies on the steps sometimes for us to see them


Wow! That's amazing!


----------



## phebe121

Prairie Mom said:


> Wow! That's amazing!



Ya she cool would sit on the steps with you and one day she.stopped comming i just assumed she passed away


----------



## Prairie Mom

phebe121 said:


> Ya she cool would sit on the steps with you and one day she.stopped comming i just assumed she passed away


awww...that's probably true, but what a great story!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Trying out Huckleberries
Well, I have to admit that I've never actually eaten Huckleberries. I hope we're in for a treat.

The main reason I'm trying them out is that I've been on the lookout for plants that can produce fruit/food in part shade. I have so much shade in my yard and really want to make the most of my growing space. I hope these won't disappoint. We LOVE picking berries. It sounds like I'll need to add lots of organic matter (not a problem because I mulch with free bark from the chopper at the city dump.) It sounds like I'll also need to acidify my alkaline soil a bit---also not a problem because I have some acidifier that I use on hydrangeas.

I ordered from a company that I've never heard of before... http://www.forestfarm.com/ They were willing to ship during times when I can't typically have plants sent to me and their selection is amazing for hard to find berries. Blue Mountain Huckleberries don't seem easy to come by.

They shipped them in these tubes that I've never seen before and gave me a free plant-Yay!



They're obviously really small, but since these were hard to find...beggars can't be choosers.

Despite their small size, the roots are really strong. I abused these plants horribly and left them sitting in these tubes WAAAAY LONGER than I'd like to admit 



I'm going to move them under my grow lights shortly and hope they'll grow bigger and stronger for my Spring planting...


----------



## phebe121

Good luck


----------



## Prairie Mom

What's the phrase?...
 * "Reduce, Re-use, Recyle"*  -Gotcha! Thanks, Bill Nye 

Right now, there's a layer of potting soil dusting everything and various weird objects around my kitchen and dining room, as I continue to plant seeds, seeds, and more seeds for both tortoise food and summer gardening. It took me a short time to notice and kind of laugh at myself about how half the stuff I'm using to plant in is garbage. I thought I'd share some of my favorite garbage---*I MEAN: "RE-PURPOSED GARDENING MATIERIALS"*---and ask what everybody else does?


This is just a tiny bit of what I'm working with today. I'm not showing you the piles of junk in various stacks through out the room  In this photo, you can see that I'm re-using older planters, various kitty litter supplies, take-out food containers from Appleby's (thanks hubby, the rib-lets were delicious) , an unsafe water dish that makes a pretty enclosure planter, and empty butter & dishwasher tablet containers. You can also barely make out a box of Jiffy pellet refills that I've come to depend on for a lot of my seed starting.

*Favorite "garbage" Seed Starter Trays *
(I'll keep anything "flat-ish" with a lid)
-*Re-use Jiffy grow kits and buy the refill pellets every year
-Restaurant take out platters
-Vegetable tray party platters from the grocery store
-Plastic cake/cupcake containers from the grocery store
-Clear berry containers
-Butter and dishwasher tab containers make great little sprout planters
-Re-used planters from the flower nursery

Also, there's another thread right now where planting inside eggshells is being discussed: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/planting-in-egg-shells.109629/#post-1021029


This take-out box is full of peat moss pellets and is about to be seeded and have the lid put on for a nice green house effect.



This poor choice of a water dish will look great in a corner stuffed with grass, weeds, and edible flowers



*Soda bottles:*
The vessels for these sweet nectars of death are so useful!
-As pots for seedlings (earlier in the thread @Turtulas-Len posted an even better way to use soda bottles for seeds)
-Frost cloches (to cover young plants in bad weather)
-Insect shields (push them down in the dirt to keep away cut worms and other pests that find your veg at night)
*Panty hose: *
<WHI-WHEEW!!!!!>
-Plant ties (they expand safely for the growing plant)
-Rinse sprouts - (haven't done this yet) A friend just told me that she puts old pantyhose over the lid of her glass jars full of sprouts (wheat, barley,etc) and uses it as a no-hassle way to fill and strain water from her sprouting jars.
-Insect barrier for cauliflower and broccoli



*Litter box buckets:*
The magical poop buckets with so many uses!!
-Soaking coco coir bricks
-Sturdy pots if you drill holes in the bottom 
-Hauling manure, soil, & other organic matter
-Storing kitchen compost under sink



These red spray-painted litter buckets do a great job growing my sugar snap peas every year

*And check out this cool video on how to make upside down tomato planters from *
*kitty litter buckets-----> *





I'm curious what do other people repurpose for their gardening and 
tortoise food?


----------



## phebe121

I do the same thing the plants in my torts cages are in Chinese food containers lol you have to reuse people pollute the earth enough lol


----------



## phebe121

Some of my plants


----------



## Rick's Sullivan

@phebe121 I couldn't get the thumbnails to enlarge for me. What's in the fishbowls? And are any of the plants you're showing tort friendly?


----------



## phebe121

There glass domes for air plants and some of the plants in the pics are tort friendly like the purple heart wandering jew and spider plant i heard the desert rose and bougainvillea plant are also ok for some torts


----------



## phebe121

And the mother in laws tounge is aswell


----------



## Momof4

What is the name of #17?


----------



## Yvonne G

I like to plant seeds in the empty spring mix containers...or strawberry containers. Those clear plastic containers that the grocery store calls "clam shells." (Mini greenhouses)


----------



## phebe121

Momof4 said:


> What is the name of #1/QUOTE]
> 
> I dont know the name i know its been posted on this site before as non harmful for torts this plant is 10 yrs old


----------



## Momof4

OK, thanks. I need some for my outdoor enclosure. I know I have seen them at my local nursery but never grabbed any.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I like to plant seeds in the empty spring mix containers...or strawberry containers. Those clear plastic containers that the grocery store calls "clam shells." (Mini greenhouses)



Me, too! Plus the litter buckets. Old pails, dishpans, litter boxes, a metal mop bucket with wheels, an even an old coffee pot.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think #1 is in the haworthia family. #17 might be Japanese aralia (??)


----------



## phebe121

Yes 17 is that Japanese aralia i know its been on this site before


----------



## Prairie Mom

phebe121 said:


> Some of my plants
> 
> 
> View attachment 113875
> View attachment 113876
> View attachment 113877
> View attachment 113878
> View attachment 113879
> View attachment 113880
> View attachment 113881
> View attachment 113882
> View attachment 113883
> View attachment 113884
> View attachment 113885
> View attachment 113886
> View attachment 113887
> View attachment 113888
> View attachment 113889
> View attachment 113890
> View attachment 113891
> View attachment 113892


Shannon, you have quite an impressive variety of houseplants. I'm a sucker for cute little things in terrariums. I think that is the only way I could ever have indoor plants that survive my cat onslaught. You have some cute inventive little planters too  Great fun! Keep showing off your stuff, Orchid Goddess (that's your new nick-name, by the way! ha ha ha!)


----------



## HLogic

phebe121 said:


> Yes 17 is that Japanese aralia i know its been on this site before


You may want to compare it to Philodendron siloum. I think that is what it is... If that is the case, torts may nibble on it. It has a very high oxalate concentration.


----------



## Prairie Mom

HLogic said:


> You may want to compare it to Philodendron siloum. I think that is what it is... If that is the case, torts may nibble on it. It has a very high oxalate concentration.


I love that you said it's okay to be "nibbled on" and gave the explanation about the oxalates rather than just treating it like it is a poison plant of death I'm new at this, but I strongly suspect tortoise diets could be a lot more varied and nutritious if we just relaxed a bit and monitored the portions of the types of foods we offer our little beasties.


----------



## Momof4

Thank you! That's it! My RF don't really graze on plants in their enclosure, so I think I will plant a few.


----------



## Jacqui

Just got my first set of milk/tea jugs cleaned and bottoms cut out so they are ready for spring planting as covers on 'maters and peppers.


----------



## phebe121

HLogic said:


> You may want to compare it to Philodendron siloum. I think that is what it is... If that is the case, torts may nibble on it. It has a very high oxalate concentration.



Your right thats what it is


----------



## Prairie Mom

Well...I still have a few Christmas decorations to put away, BUT I have most of my seeds planted indoors for next year's garden!!!!!!!!!!! 
I guess you can tell what my priorities are...hee hee

I still have some edible flowers I'll need to plant inside and will wait to direct sew my parsnips, carrots, and corn (although, I am actually debating starting my corn a few weeks early inside).

@Jacqui and @Yvonne G I did go ahead and order the peppermint striped celery you mentioned and that website also had the red celery I've been looking for. I'm just waiting for those to come in the mail and will plant them asap since they're slow growers.

@Jacqui I have also planted purslane seeds like we talked about on the thread a while ago. I ordered a pretty looking scarlet variety in hopes that they would be at least half as pretty as the photos you posted and I planted that "naughty" garden purslane that tastes yummy and seems to have been snuck through customs.


----------



## Tyanna

I don't have anywhere to start my plants indoors. Ughhh.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I've never intentionally planted Purslane before I've just enjoyed the Purslane that popped up throughout my gardens. Now that we have to share with Mavis (our sulcata) and now that I've seen other decorative varieties, I really wanted to try planting some myself.



Here's a photo of the Scarlet Purslane seeds (they're super tiny)



The package said that the seeds would germinate between 4-6 days. I thought:"yeah right!?"

BUT LOOK...
I planted these on the 11th and the seed heads started sprouted LAST NIGHT (the 12th)!!!!


scarlet purslane



green purslane seedling (looks like I accidentally dropped a scarlet in there too)

Man! Growing weeds give you some nice instant gratification!!! I've been growing stuff like Holly hocks and squash seedlings to give to Mavis now and again and that is SOOOO S-L-O-W. Gotta love fast growing weeds!

If I could manage to stay organized and take the time to document, I'd like to make a few solitary posts about the various tortoise edibles and how long they're taking to grow etc. I'm swamped so I can't promise anything


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tyanna said:


> I don't have anywhere to start my plants indoors. Ughhh.


ME TOO, TYANNA!!!

I've lost my basement grow space to construction projects. I don't have shelves or anything. I actually took the advice you gave me a couple pages ago to be creative Over the next few days, my husband is going to help me take over an upstairs area where we can keep the cats out and we're going to empty some book shelves and make them face each other in order to support unhinged doors between them for me to use as table tops for a few long grow lights. Once the plants get big, I either better have a new grow space again, or hmmm...we'll have to "get creative" once again.

Right now since all of my plants are either still under dirt or just sprouting, they don't need light yet and I literally have them stacked over EVERY surface of my messy kitchen! I'm just rotating which seed trays get to go in the warmer spots (so things will grow slower).

I'm debating whether I should snap a shot of my messy kitchen...hmmm


----------



## Jacqui

Tyanna said:


> I don't have anywhere to start my plants indoors. Ughhh.



I don't either, plus I suck at groing things from seeds. Inside plants end up being something the cats never give up trying to get to and they always succeed.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm debating whether I should snap a shot of my messy kitchen...hmmm



We will feel right at home now.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm lucky to have a small greenhouse and I start my seeds in there. I haven't planted the rainbow eucalyptus yet, but this is a pot of about 25 black hollyhock seedlings:




We have a member here whose username is jubaticaba. When I Googled it I came up with:




And I decided I just have to have this tree. So I bought two seedlings. Of course it will be many, many years before I see fruit like that, if ever. They come from S. America and probably are not frost hardy, so they'll probably be living in pots their whole lives here:




And last, but not least...I bought some garcinia seedlings this past summer. One died and the other is growing, but is turning yellow. I don't know what I'm doing wrong:


----------



## Jacqui

Interesting tree! There are just so many neat plants out there. I have a love/hate thing when plant catalogs come to the house. I love looking at everything, but hate the costs (and the limitations on what I could grow even if I could afford them).


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oh, Yvonne! I loved your POST!!!!!!!! I adore @Jabuticaba and remember she posted about this tree in the thread Yellowturtle started about user names. I thought those trees were unreal and am SOOO curious about them!!! It's almost shocking the way the fruit grows from the main trunks of the tree. I love that you're trying to grow some and am so curious about what they would taste like. I wonder how old the tree has to be in order to bear fruit? I imagine pretty big?

Also, @Tom is interested in Hollyhocks. <I'm hoping to get the seeds to you in the mail tomorrow, Tom!> I gave my first batch of Hollyhock seedlings to Mavis and am attempting to grow a second batch in order to plant more flowers for all of us to use in the garden. I plan on saving all my seeds and growing the greens next year for Mavis again, but it is so S-L-O-W-nothing like growing weeds and sprouts.

Yvonne, are you growing "black" blossomed Hollyhocks? If so, could we do a trade? I'll give you some of the Peach (It's a really pretty color) I'm growing as seedlings right now, or I could give you red and peach seeds this Autumn. I'd love to have some black seeds or seedlings! 

(@Jacqui if you ever want to try Hollyhocks again, I'd be willing to send you some already started plants once they're big enough!)


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Interesting tree! There are just so many neat plants out there. I have a love/hate thing when plant catalogs come to the house. I love looking at everything, but hate the costs (and the limitations on what I could grow even if I could afford them).


"Yes! Yes! Yes!" to EVERY word you said there!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> One died and the other is growing, but is turning yellow. I don't know what I'm doing wrong:


I had this happen to me last year for the first time. I killed off a couple young tomato plants and had a section of strawberries do this. I even wondered if insects were attacking the roots underground or something wacky. I have no idea if any of this is true or helpful, but I read and tried a couple different things...
I read that it could be from over watering and the nutrients leaking out of the soil (this definitely could have been what I did with the tomatoes. I nearly killed all my seedlings with poor drainage and over watering.)
I also read it could be from soil that is too alkaline for the plant (I do have really alkaline soil).
In both cases, the recommendation was to reduce water and feed, feed, feed the soil. My tomatoes died any way ( I think they were too far gone). The strawberries seemed to perk up, but I have to see if that section comes back this Spring. If you ever figure it out, please let me know. I'm curious about this too.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> (@Jacqui if you ever want to try Hollyhocks again, I'd be willing to send you some already started plants once they're big enough!)



Oh I still have hollihocks


. 

Some seeds I collected one year to share (well the pods before cleaning)


----------



## Jacqui

My hollyhocks are my rogue plants. lol They tend to pop up all over. I like the plant themselves and I do like the blooms, but I dislike those bloom stocks. Makes it worse most of mine tend to come up either in the pathways or right next to them, so you have those drying out stalks coating you with that plant dander. My son hates them.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Oh I still have hollihocks
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Some seeds I collected one year to share (well the pods before cleaning)


Wow!!! YES YOU DO HAVE HOLLYHOCKS! I'm sorry, I mis-remembered and must be confusing these with another plant you mentioned that kept dying on you. -----or...I could just be crazy...there is that too

Your pink tub is exactly how I saved my stalks this year and since I'm lazy, will probably do every year.


----------



## Prairie Mom

_This Autumn, all the garden chatters should plan on doing a seed swap! Any kind of plants. That could be really fun! _


----------



## Jacqui

Year before last I used a trash can instead of the pretty tub. lol


----------



## Prairie Mom

ha ha ha...that's cool


----------



## Tom

Prairie Mom said:


> _This Autumn, all the garden chatters should plan on doing a seed swap! Any kind of plants. That could be really fun! _



I like this idea. I've got some African Hibiscus seeds that I saved from last year. This is a great food plant that I never hear anyone else talk about. Easy to grow, easy to get seeds from and all of my tortoises species jump on it like I jump on ice cream! Its a really good food for them. My tortoises will eat a pile of African Hibiscus before they'll eat a pile of Mazuri. Hibiscus sabdariffa.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tom said:


> I like this idea. I've got some African Hibiscus seeds that I saved from last year. This is a great food plant that I never hear anyone else talk about. Easy to grow, easy to get seeds from and all of my tortoises species jump on it like I jump on ice cream! Its a really good food for them. My tortoises will eat a pile of African Hibiscus before they'll eat a pile of Mazuri. Hibiscus sabdariffa.


ooooh....count me in for some of that!!! ..Er..uh..the African Hibiscus that is. -I'm not sure how the ice cream would handle the shipping process.


----------



## Yvonne G

I have pink and now the black hollyhock. They probably won't bloom this year, but if we're still talking about it next year I'll be happy to send you some of the black seeds.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I just ordered some of these seeds. It's an interesting looking flower, but I ordered them because they are called "Blue HOBBIT" and I am a DORK!!!


----------



## Jacqui

lol That's as good of a reason as any.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm enjoying the early sprouting weeds and flower seeds from my recent family and tortoise seed planting.

Most of the flowers and vegetables I grow take at least a couple weeks to germinate, so I'm getting such a HUGE kick out of the weeds, sprouts, and even small flowers that germinate so quickly. It's a great feeling to see the fruit of your labors (literally!) springing to life so quickly.


I dug up dandelions last Autumn and they continue to grow and provide diversity for my Sulcata.

Now, I am also growing dandelion SEEDS--woo hoo. I plan to sprinkle them through the lawn. I am still continuing to grow a good tortoise lawn and since we mow the shared grass, I think it would be a lot of fun to have bunches of big overgrown dandelion plants in a few cool looking little pots in my yard. I'll also be putting some dandelions in her indoor chamber.



My first dandelion seedlings are popping up to say "hello" after just four days

I got these dandelion seeds from Amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006QZ9CGG/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
They were a lot of money for weeds! whew! But I really wanted the seeds. Feel free to tease me all you want

I'm sure everyone is tired of me going on and on about how much I love SNAP DRAGONS! I love the flower for many reasons (going back to my childhood & the love my kids have for playing with them like puppets). I will always give them praise for being snowy early winter food source. Mavis eats the flowers and leaves. Snap dragons, grass, and strawberry leaves were the last outside food I could give her, before winter finally won.



The tall Snap Dragons are the prettiest, but I learned it's really important to have a mix of tall and short for your tortoise food. The short snap dragons will last a while tucked under a blanket of snow and especially a few Autumn leaves.

I have tons of Dwarf Snapdragon seeds and BOY! do they germinate fast and easy!!!


The dwarf seeds are literally as small as fine dusty sand. I threw them in a lidded restaurant take-out dish that was filled with potting soil and a layer of plain coco coir on top where the seeds are. This photo was taken yesterday. Today, they are so thick that my daughter thought I was growing MOSS. This small variety of snapdragons germinated in about THREE DAYS with no special treatment or even added warmth (but I do water with WARM water).

(@Tyanna I still have handfuls of these powdery seeds. Send me a PM if you want some of this tiny dwarf variety to mix in under the pretty big snap dragons)


----------



## Jacqui

Looks like somebody is going to have to thin out those snappies.  I hate doing that.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Looks like somebody is going to have to thin out those snappies.  I hate doing that.


Yes, I hate doing that too! I'm not planning on thinning them out though. I think I'll let them just battle it out and put chunks of planted dirt inside Mavis's enclosure. I have enough seeds that I'll mix them with sand and just throw them around the flower beds outside. The seeds are about 4 years old and need to be used up.


----------



## Jacqui

Looks like they still had a good germination rate.


----------



## Prairie Mom

My red celery, peppermint celery, and BLUE HOBBIT seeds arrived today from seedman.com. SOMEONE HAS MORE GARDENING TO DO! I was impressed that the arrival of the seeds included a statement and warranty that the seeds were guaranteed to germinate. Let's test this out, guys. They even included some plastic plant labels---awww... Thanks seedman!

red celery (er hum! looks purple to me!)



peppermint stick celery


----------



## Jacqui

The red celery reminds me just a tad of rhubarb.


----------



## Heather H

Prairie Mom said:


> Just to clarify, my first garden photo is of a batch of young plants that I grew from seed and was preparing to plant in my garden. It takes a bit of time to get the plants used to being outside in the wind and sun. They would just die if I took them straight from my basement grow lights and put them in the garden.
> 
> Also, I nearly killed the tomato plants in the soda bottles TWICE because I didn't put enough holes for drainage and over watered. I'll give the tomatoes waaaay more drainage next Spring.


a handfull of rocks at the bottom helps with drainage.


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> OMG your using cat litter buckets too!!!


i do that. we paint them. saw off the top drill holes in the bottom. this is for our herbs.


----------



## Heather H

Prairie Mom said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm relatively new to gardening and absolutely love it. I love providing food for my family, and growing food for my tortoise to enjoy is one of the highlights of keeping these amazing animals.
> 
> @Blake m and I were chatting about gardens and wanted to share pictures. I found a few garden threads, but wasn't sure if they were still being actively used. I also didn't want to take over, so I thought I'd go ahead and post some of my gardening exploits and INVITE ANYONE AND EVERYONE TO DO THE SAME!
> 
> I love gardens and am interested in anything from balcony pots, great looking shrubs, and beautiful fields. Feel free to take over this thread and remember to share some of your goodies on @littleginsu 's trading goodies thread: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/trading-goodies.87084/
> 
> Happy Growing!


ok wow love this forum. getting more ideas. just what i needed. i use anything i can find to plant plants in. ty for showing me this forum


----------



## Prairie Mom

Heather Hilliard said:


> a handfull of rocks at the bottom helps with drainage.


What a simple fix! I'll definitely do that this year! plus<-ER-HUM> will drill more holes..tee hee


----------



## Prairie Mom

Heather Hilliard said:


> ok wow love this forum. getting more ideas. just what i needed. i use anything i can find to plant plants in. ty for showing me this forum


Yes! Now, that you've been sucked in...mwa ha ha...we'll bug you to post pictures


----------



## Heather H

Prairie Mom said:


> What a simple fix! I'll definitely do that this year! plus<-ER-HUM> will drill more holes..tee hee


I don't drill holes because I just have them everywhere. I slip the cut off top with cap back on instant greenhouse.


----------



## jaizei

Has anyone tried an aerogarden?


----------



## Tyanna

jaizei said:


> Has anyone tried an aerogarden?



I wanted one for Christmas, but got a game instead.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I don't really know much about them. They seem kind of expensive for a small grow space. Maybe there's something nifty that makes them worth it?


----------



## Jacqui

Heather Hilliard said:


> i do that. we paint them. saw off the top drill holes in the bottom. this is for our herbs.



Did you spray paint or paint paint? Did you do anything to the buckets before you painted yours?


----------



## Heather H

spray paint. krylon for plastic.


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


>


Beautiful photo Jacqui! Those are some of the prettiest petunias I've seen! You seem to be quite the photographer


----------



## Jacqui

I was in my leopard zone this weekend and realized the white lilac back there is starting to bud out.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> starting to bud out.


I'm not sure what you mean? Is it dying?


----------



## Jacqui

It's starting to open it's buds like it's spring.


----------



## Yvonne G




----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> It's starting to open it's buds like it's spring.


yeesh...I wonder if it will still bloom this Spring. This seems really EARLY. I'm hoping the lilac knows something we don't


----------



## Blakem

Despite Dex having a wonderful patch of chickweed, grass and veggies, she wants to eat the only areas of grass that's alive on my lawn! Sorry I haven't been on in a while, or responded, I've been busy with my new house! Then she was there later in the last picture.


----------



## Blakem

I hope all is well!


----------



## Tom

Prairie Mom said:


> This seems really EARLY. I'm hoping the lilac knows something we don't



It is feeling like we are "done" with winter here too. I don't think it is going to drop below freezing again and I am raring to go and get started with my spring planting. Its still cold at night (40s), but I bet I could get some plants going early this year. I just know that if we don't have another freeze I will kick myself for not getting that extra month of head start...


----------



## Tom

Another thing:
Last year my lavatera died off in the freezing winter nights. I trimmed it up in February and it came back and grew like crazy all summer. This last winter the leaves didn't freeze off. They looked a little droopy the morning after our freeze, but now they've come back completely and are growing again. No blooms, but plenty of new growth. Weird huh?

I will still prune them back in Feb, but it looks like I'll be feeding all the pruned branches and green leaves to the big sulcatas and leopards.


----------



## Momof4

I planted some pumkin seeds in Nov and they are growing in nicely. Just a few leaves on each vine. I think Tom is right about our freezing nights. Although these vines weren't hurt at all with no special care. If anything the rabbits will find them. 

I would love to plant a big mullberry tree. I need to see how fast they grow. Our lots are 2 acres and our neighbors cut down trees for 3 weeks and now we see the side of there home that isn't so nice. Plus, they can see up into our yard. I could have food for torts and privacy.


----------



## Tom

Mulberry trees grow pretty fast as far as trees go. Just keep the gophers away from the roots and don't let anything damage the bark...

Ask me how I know these things...


----------



## Momof4

Thanks! We are in the process of trapping gophers. The traps work great! My gardener show us how. It's hard having so much land because so many vermit are running around!


----------



## Tom

Momof4 said:


> Thanks! We are in the process of trapping gophers. The traps work great! My gardener show us how. It's hard having so much land because so many vermit are running around!



Oh I know allllllllll about those vermin. Learned the hard way. I went from, "Oh I love all the cute and fuzzy creatures of nature running around me..." to "Damn!!! They killed another tree/plant/garden bed/etc... THIS MEANS WAR!!!" in pretty short order.

So you've discovered the inescapable killing power of "The Black Box"? Works like a charm. Fills my freezer and makes for happy, well fed carnivores.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Blake m said:


> Despite Dex having a wonderful patch of chickweed, grass and veggies, she wants to eat the only areas of grass that's alive on my lawn! Sorry I haven't been on in a while, or responded, I've been busy with my new house! Then she was there later in the last picture.


Hi Blake It's great to hear from you. How exciting that you have a new house! When did that happen? Dex looks BEAUTIFUL as always. She's a funny girl and obviously knows what she likes. I'm still trying to turn my backyard fescue lawn into a healthy fescue/weed tortoise lawn. I spent the first few years in our little house just weeding and weeding--NOW I'M KICKING MYSELF!  Good luck getting settled in!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tom said:


> Another thing:
> Last year my lavatera died off in the freezing winter nights. I trimmed it up in February and it came back and grew like crazy all summer. This last winter the leaves didn't freeze off. They looked a little droopy the morning after our freeze, but now they've come back completely and are growing again. No blooms, but plenty of new growth. Weird huh?
> 
> I will still prune them back in Feb, but it looks like I'll be feeding all the pruned branches and green leaves to the big sulcatas and leopards.


That's actually really cool. I've been looking into different "pretty" things for my sulcata and I to enjoy. I've been interested in Lavatera. I read that there are some perennial varieties that can tolerate zone 5 -maybe zone 4(where I am). It sounds like your variety is pretty tough. I may have to give that a try and just use a ton of extra mulch.


----------



## Momof4

I just looked up Lavatera, it's really pretty!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> Thanks! We are in the process of trapping gophers. The traps work great! My gardener show us how. It's hard having so much land because so many vermit are running around!





Tom said:


> Oh I know allllllllll about those vermin. Learned the hard way. I went from, "Oh I love all the cute and fuzzy creatures of nature running around me..." to "Damn!!! They killed another tree/plant/garden bed/etc... THIS MEANS WAR!!!" in pretty short order.
> 
> So you've discovered the inescapable killing power of "The Black Box"? Works like a charm. Fills my freezer and makes for happy, well fed carnivores.





<<<And Prairie Mom can be seen across the internet huddled in a corner, rocking a squirrel and whispering: "shhhh...it's okay, baby...they're not talking about you...it's gonna be o-kay." >>>> --ha ha ha  couldn't resist


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> I planted some pumkin seeds in Nov and they are growing in nicely. Just a few leaves on each vine. I think Tom is right about our freezing nights. Although these vines weren't hurt at all with no special care. If anything the rabbits will find them.
> 
> I would love to plant a big mullberry tree. I need to see how fast they grow. Our lots are 2 acres and our neighbors cut down trees for 3 weeks and now we see the side of there home that isn't so nice. Plus, they can see up into our yard. I could have food for torts and privacy.


I've been growing pumpkin seeds that I saved from my pumpkins last year under grow lights for my sulcata this winter. (Nothing can grow where I am). I've just started a second batch for her and some that I hope to grow big to be planted after my frost date


----------



## Prairie Mom

We haven't had our sulcata very long and I've been looking up EVERYTHING in my back yard to make sure it is safe for her. I may even make a post about it in the Diet section.

*What do you guys know about DayLily and tortoises??* (@Jacqui ?)
Of course, the flowers are edible, heard that the leaves can only be eaten sparingly, but that the rhizomes are poisonous. Am I going to have to dig up all my daylilies, so Mavis doesn't get to the roots. It's hard for me to imagine her doing this when there are so many other yummy things around...?


----------



## Tom

Momof4 said:


> I just looked up Lavatera, it's really pretty!



Its in the malva/hibiscus family. Good food, both the leaves and flowers. I like it because it survives well in my harsh environment and provides good shade and cover in a tortoise pen as well as free food. I use it in my russian pens, but I feed the blooms and leaves to all my tortoises.


----------



## Tom

Prairie Mom said:


> We haven't had our sulcata very long and I've been looking up EVERYTHING in my back yard to make sure it is safe for her. I may even make a post about it in the Diet section.



There is an app called Garden Compass. Its so easy. You click open the app, take a pic of your weed or plant or tree or plant problem, add any text or questions and send off an email. Within an hour or two they get back to you with the scientific name of the weed. Its really pretty cool. Once you get the name you can look it up and learn more about it.


----------



## Tom

Prairie Mom said:


> <<<And Prairie Mom can be seen across the internet huddled in a corner, rocking a squirrel and whispering: "shhhh...it's okay, baby...they're not talking about you...it's gonna be o-kay." >>>> --ha ha ha  couldn't resist



I don't mind the tree squirrels. They aren't so bad. I like having animals around that don't cause me problems and destroy my efforts.

Don't worry Prairie Mom. I won't bother _your_ squirrel. Just keep him off my mulberry tree roots.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tom said:


> I don't mind the tree squirrels. They aren't so bad. I like having animals around that don't cause me problems and destroy my efforts.
> 
> Don't worry Prairie Mom. I won't bother _your_ squirrel. Just keep him off my mulberry tree roots.


ha ha ha ...I'm always looking for an excuse to show off animals or kids. Eventually, I'll just make up my own excuses and will pretend to not notice as everyone gets bored with me! I don't have any gophers here. We get prairie dogs and ground squirrels that can be quite challenging. I'll be sure to pass on your warning to our resident tree squirrel.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> We haven't had our sulcata very long and I've been looking up EVERYTHING in my back yard to make sure it is safe for her. I may even make a post about it in the Diet section.
> 
> *What do you guys know about DayLily and tortoises??* (@Jacqui ?)
> Of course, the flowers are edible, heard that the leaves can only be eaten sparingly, but that the rhizomes are poisonous. Am I going to have to dig up all my daylilies, so Mavis doesn't get to the roots. It's hard for me to imagine her doing this when there are so many other yummy things around...?



They don't seem to be, but then I have not saw a tortoise digging them up yet. Iris are the same way, but years back I had a springer who ate them and a bunch of bareroot roses with no problems. I think that is one of those things based more upon humans and the like, not tortoises. If the enclosure was barren, perhaps then starvation would drive them to trying them, but I really doubt even then. I have them in every enclosure I have.


----------



## Jacqui

Are you able to do anything with the prairie dogs? In many locations they are protected.


----------



## Yvonne G

About day lilies:

Day lilies are edible, however, the Japanese lilies are toxic. Theres a way to tell the difference, but I wasn't paying attention when Maggie covered that in her lecture, so I can't tell you.

http://www.petpoisonhelpline.com/poison/day-lily/


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Are you able to do anything with the prairie dogs? In many locations they are protected.


The Prairie dogs aren't really bothering us. But they hang out in a yard a few doors down. She doesn't garden, so she doesn't mind them. From what I can tell, they really seem to prefer "wilder" weedier/clay-sandy areas. I'm not sure if they are protected here. I've seen the maintenance people at my husband's work be pretty brutal with some of the ground squirrels in broad daylight, which are in the same family, but definitely not protected. I regularly hear people complaining about them ruining their landscaping etc. People also have major complaints about the tree squirrels stealing fruit and veg. They're all really cute to look at.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> They don't seem to be, but then I have not saw a tortoise digging them up yet. Iris are the same way, but years back I had a springer who ate them and a bunch of bareroot roses with no problems. I think that is one of those things based more upon humans and the like, not tortoises. If the enclosure was barren, perhaps then starvation would drive them to trying them, but I really doubt even then. I have them in every enclosure I have.





Yvonne G said:


> About day lilies:
> 
> Day lilies are edible, however, the Japanese lilies are toxic. Theres a way to tell the difference, but I wasn't paying attention when Maggie covered that in her lecture, so I can't tell you.
> 
> http://www.petpoisonhelpline.com/poison/day-lily/


Thank you Yvonne and Jacqui! Jacqui, I remember your crazy springer Iris story--lucky dog with the iron stomach! I knew oriental lilies were poisonous, but came across something that warned against the rhizomes of Daylilies, so I worried a bit about Mavis digging them up when she's bigger. I like where I have them planted, but obviously love my tortoise more I'll keep the Daylilies where they are. It sounds like I shouldn't expect any trouble. Thanks!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Hearing @Tom and @Momof4 talk about their Gopher battles reminded me of a book my book group read a while ago and I thought I'd mention it to you folk who love to be outside...



The $64 Tomato: How One Man Nearly Lost His Sanity, Spent a Fortune, and Endured an Existential Crisis in the Quest for the Perfect Garden by William Alexander. He has some pretty lively animal battles in the book among many other things. He's a pretty funny author, but you spend most of the book wanting to strangle him for being so impractical. --I'll admit wanting to strangle him throughout the book was half the fun and we had some really funny discussions about the book. It's surprisingly amusing and sarcastic for a book about gardening for anyone who may be interested.


----------



## Momof4

Prairie Mom said:


> Hearing @Tom and @Momof4 talk about their Gopher battles reminded me of a book my book group read a while ago and I thought I'd mention it to you folk who love to be outside...
> View attachment 115068
> 
> 
> The $64 Tomato: How One Man Nearly Lost His Sanity, Spent a Fortune, and Endured an Existential Crisis in the Quest for the Perfect Garden by William Alexander. He has some pretty lively animal battles in the book among many other things. He's a pretty funny author, but you spend most of the book wanting to strangle him for being so impractical. --I'll admit wanting to strangle him throughout the book was half the fun and we had some really funny discussions about the book. It's surprisingly amusing and sarcastic for a book about gardening for anyone who may be interested.



Thanks for sharing! I need a new book to read, it's been to long since I read.


----------



## Momof4

I dug up a few day lilies for the enclosure that were never going to survive because my dogs trample them. The reds are not really destructive but they did nibble one down to the ground. I'm getting Tom's app because I have a few questionable weeds I would love to feed.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Hey So, I actually emailed "The Tortoise Table." http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/tortoise_home_1.asp

I was not finding any info whatsoever on the variety of huckleberry I just got ("Mountain Blue Huckleberry. Vaccinium Membranaceum"). I'm really hoping to put the bushes in the back yard where my kids can have access to them and not confuse them with any of the dangerous fruiting bushes out front, but that also means during portions of the day, Mavis the Sulcata will have access to them as well. Obviously, no berries for her, but I couldn't find anything about the leaves. ...Well, apparently there isn't a whole lot out their on them. Even the tortoise table people didn't have much info to pull from and they openly admitted to being a bit stumped and would keep me informed as they found more info.

We settled on this cautious statement...

Portion of an email sent to me: "Your variety of Huckleberry seems to be one of the most common and best used for fruit and as you know that tortoises (with the exception of tropical tortoises) are not equipped to eat fruit which is why you were asking about the leaves. Although I don’t think the Vaccinium Membranaceum is toxic as through my research it appears to be okay but most of that is geared towards human. I have found that bears and deer will eat the leaves, bark and root of your plant but it is from the family Ericaceae where out of the 6 we have listed in the database only one we have as edible. So on the strength of that I would say that although I think it would be fine I would only allow a nibble here and there and not allow it to be part of a daily diet for your tortoise."
-------
But I have to tell you guys that I was really impressed with how friendly and fast they were getting back to me (especially since I believe they are British-based). We emailed back and forth a few times about the subject to pin down the exact variety etc and they were so friendly and personable, eager to address me by first name, give quick responses, and they were apologetic for not having better info. I know I've sometimes joked about the Tortoise Table, but what a nice little group of people!!!! So friendly and willing to help! Anyway, just had to share


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Prairie Mom

Pretty @Jacqui !


----------



## Yvonne G

I ordered some seeds for my tortoise garden and they came in today...collard, endive, okra, butter lettuce and turnips. So my construction project and fire wood projects are on hold until I get the seeds planted.

I did a yard inspection today, middle of winter, and the lady had two raised beds with veggies and greens in them. I was surprised to see that she was growing a winter garden. I had no idea that sort of stuff would stay alive during the winter.


----------



## Jacqui

Quite a few of the root crops especially work for the winter. Did she have them mulched or covered at all?


----------



## Jacqui

I was looking again at my seed catalogs, but am trying to keep myself from getting any plants this year (the sun will soon be setting in the east too). I want to work more on the backbones of the yard (like pathways and enclosures)


----------



## Yvonne G

No, just planted in rows. I didn't stand there and give it a good look, but just walking by I recognised carrots, chard, bok choy and several different lettuces.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I ordered some seeds for my tortoise garden and they came in today...collard, endive, okra, butter lettuce and turnips.


 nice seeds I'll need to give some of those a try


Yvonne G said:


> I did a yard inspection today, middle of winter, and the lady had two raised beds with veggies and greens in them. I was surprised to see that she was growing a winter garden. I had no idea that sort of stuff would stay alive during the winter.



Sounds neat. I would have loved to check it out.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I was looking again at my seed catalogs, but am trying to keep myself from getting any plants this year (the sun will soon be setting in the east too). I want to work more on the backbones of the yard (like pathways and enclosures)


I really need to take a year off too and work on other projects. I'm not sure the hubby and kids would let me. Some time I'll just cover the yard in cherry tomatoes and say "go at 'em" while I do other work


----------



## Prairie Mom

We over-winter a few root crops just like Jacqui mentioned earlier...



I had to dig through about a foot of snow and leaves to take this photo -I was also curious if any were willing to come loose...NOPE! We over-winter carrots and parsnips (I use parsnips the same way people use potatoes in stew). We throw about a foot of leaves on top and can usually dig out a fair number of veg during the winter. Then eventually, the soil becomes way too hard and frozen (remember we saw a few days of -16 to -25F)and we dig them out in the Spring. As long as I don't break them to pieces, they are perfectly useable in the Spring and it's fun to have a few garden vegetables as you are preparing the soil for the next planting. Also, carrots become SWEETER if they are in the soil after frost and colder temps


----------



## Prairie Mom

Mavis has been enjoying the seed trays I recently planted. Right now, I have four grass/sprout/weed trays that I can rotate in and out of her enclosure. I'm wondering if I can double this next year?...hmmm...hopefully construction projects will be done and I'll have my grow space back instead of taking up random closets and corners.







She's nearly emptied the trays with her snacking between meals Hooray!



Her next grass/weed/sprout tray is ready to go, so this weekend I'll switch out trays and reseed the one she happily gobbled up.



Don't worry, Mavis...eventually the snow will be gone and you'll be able to graze outside!

p.s. I wanted to include plain ol' fescue in her grow trays. All the grass seed I found locally was coated in fertilizer, so I was able to get this fertilizer-free grass seed online...



http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003AZ03DQ/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Alright, so I have a question for you guys-
Has anyone grown a citrus tree?
There is this ADORABLE little kumquat tree at Petities that is so cute, I'm thinking about buying it. 
Apparently kumquats are very hardy and can survive up to 15', so I could even just leave it outdoors... but considering how we name all our houseplants, he'll probably be an indoor tree


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Alright, so I have a question for you guys-
> Has anyone grown a citrus tree?
> There is this ADORABLE little kumquat tree at Petities that is so cute, I'm thinking about buying it.
> Apparently kumquats are very hardy and can survive up to 15', so I could even just leave it outdoors... but considering how we name all our houseplants, he'll probably be an indoor tree


I've never been brave enough to try  PLEASE DO IT AND POST ABOUT IT!!! 

I have all kinds of questions about this venture...Doesn't it get colder than 15'F where you are? I'm guessing it would need additional light inside, especially to blossom. So, I'm guessing you'd need to place it by a bright window, plus stick a grow bulb in a nearby lamp. I also bet you'd have to hand-pollinate the blossoms if you kept it indoors during the summer (pain in the neck!). ...I'm guessing your best chance would be to put it outside in the summer and bring it in during the winter. If I remember correctly @Yvonne G has plants that she moves indoors during the winter.

Just remember to slowly acclimate the plant to being outside when you first put it out. You probably already know about hardening off plants, but I'll mention it just in case... I harden off my plants and seeds by sticking them in a warm shady spot for a couple hours a day and increase the outside time and exposure to brighter sunlight gradually for about two weeks. I do it until they look perky and healthy where I want them to be planted and have happily survived spending the night outside. The plant will start to look droopy and sick if you are "pushing" the outside time or sunlight too quickly, so just bring it back inside to recover and work on it a little more slowly.

This probably wasn't any help! Please keep me posted if it works for you, because I may have to copy you


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I'd love to get it, last time I was there it had three little 'quats and it's about 3' tall 
Well, it DOES get colder than 15' in the winter, so I'd be worried about leaving it out there to 'fend for itself' 
According to this site-http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/edible/fruits/kumquat/growing-kumquat-trees.htm- they blossom in spring, so I could stick him outdoors for a few months to get pollinated  and then bring it inside to fruit for winter.
I'm not sure if, like Christmas cacti, it needs a 'dormancy' period of little light and water, but the pot requirements seem simple.
There is a lot natural light here, in the house, so I'd think it could do okay.
I have two hibiscus plants I house outdoors, and then bring inside. They stop flowering and growing, and every year when I overwinter them indoors, they have a massive 'fall off' and loose half their leaves in a few days, but over the inter months they grow back and look even better next spring.
It's weird, because I could swear a plant with no leaves couldn't survive! 
I'll let you guys know if I buy it  (it had better still be there!)


----------



## Yvonne G

I planted this little tree in my 'rain forest' last summer. It held up to several freezing nights in a row this winter. It's not a kumquat or a loquat, but the tag is gone and I don't remember what it said.


----------



## TardisTortoise

I got this neat little tree at HEB last week.


----------



## Prairie Mom

TardisTortoise said:


> I got this neat little tree at HEB last week.


Oh my goodness! It's so unique! It's like a pretty little Alien tree! Does it have two hearts? Is it a native of Galifrey or New New New New New York? (-Sorry! this silly fan couldn't resist ) Great photo.


----------



## Yvonne G

TardisTortoise said:


> I got this neat little tree at HEB last week.
> 
> View attachment 115386



Is it a ***** willow?

How funny! Our 'bad word' program wouldn't allow p u s s y to be printed.


----------



## Iochroma

Yvonne G said:


> I planted this little tree in my 'rain forest' last summer. It held up to several freezing nights in a row this winter. It's not a kumquat or a loquat, but the tag is gone and I don't remember what it said.
> 
> 
> View attachment 115362



Yeah, what is that?


----------



## Yvonne G

I wish I knew. All I remember about it is the tag said some kind of citrus - but it wasn't one of the quats.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> I planted this little tree in my 'rain forest' last summer. It held up to several freezing nights in a row this winter. It's not a kumquat or a loquat, but the tag is gone and I don't remember what it said.
> 
> 
> View attachment 115362


 It's so cute! I guess they stay small. Have you ever tried a fruit?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

TardisTortoise said:


> I got this neat little tree at HEB last week.
> 
> View attachment 115386


Those are really cute! They grow very slowly, but eventually you can make a bush out of it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It's so cute! I guess they stay small. Have you ever tried a fruit?



Yes. The peel is quite sweet, but the flesh is a bit on the tart side.


----------



## Dizisdalife

Could it be a Persimmon?


----------



## Yvonne G

Darn, darn and double darn!

I've posted before about the Euphorbia nerifolia (variegated) tree on my front porch. It is cold sensitive and too large to move into the greenhouse, so I wrapped two strings of small christmas lights around it then covered it in plastic:




Well, we're not even halfway finished with winter, and I'm very sure there will be a few more below freezing nights to come, but my lights are dark. I'm assuming this means one of the bulbs has burned out.

Does anyone know a way to check this out without taking the strings off the tree? Or do I just have to go one bulb by one, removing it and putting a good one in its place?


----------



## Yvonne G

Dizisdalife said:


> Could it be a Persimmon?



Definitely not. It actually looks like a kumquat.


----------



## Jacqui

TardisTortoise said:


> I got this neat little tree at HEB last week.
> 
> View attachment 115386


Beautiful little weeping "feline" (for the word catcher) willow.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Is it a ***** willow?
> 
> How funny! Our 'bad word' program wouldn't allow p u s s y to be printed.



I know, it's silly what it allows and won't allow.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Does anyone know a way to check this out without taking the strings off the tree? Or do I just have to go one bulb by one, removing it and putting a good one in its place?



I think there is a tester. Next season buy one which stays lite even if a bulb goes out.


----------



## Jacqui

The only fruit I kept in a pot and brought inside in the winter was a fig.


----------



## Yvonne G

I thought fig trees were ok outside. Don't they go dormant?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I thought fig trees were ok outside. Don't they go dormant?



I have one outside, which I cover with a garbage can for the winter. It dies down to the ground and comes back up each year.


----------



## Jacqui

getting out of time and no computer until Monday afternoon.  Will be missing you guys. Have fun.


----------



## Jacqui

The above was for the chat thread, but works for you guys too.


----------



## TardisTortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Is it a ***** willow?
> 
> How funny! Our 'bad word' program wouldn't allow p u s s y to be printed.


Yes, it is a weeping ***** willow.


----------



## Yvonne G

(I'm tagging @Yellow Turtle01 just for the heck of it)


----------



## Iochroma

Yvonne G said:


> Yes. The peel is quite sweet, but the flesh is a bit on the tart side.



I think it's a "golden bean kumquat", or "Hong Kong kumquat".


----------



## Prairie Mom

I think I've mentioned here that I've been looking up all my flowers. I'm pretty pleased that a lot of the human-edible flowers are tortoise friendly. I had some time last night and put together a thread of everything I've looked into so far. I debated whether I should put it here and settled on the "Diet" forum. The post was probably kind of too long, but I enjoyed making it---almost like a journal entry I hope you guys check it out and let me know if there are other flowers I should bring in for my dear Mavis


----------



## Jacqui

Iochroma said:


> I think it's a "golden bean kumquat", or "Hong Kong kumquat".



Sounds like it should be pretty when fruiting.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Seed issues...


Last year every single garden and annual flower seed germinated WITHOUT a HITCH, whether I was indoors or direct seeding outside! Not a problem! I felt like I finally got this down... I am a garden goddess-watch me grow! ....well ....not so much this year...

*Poor temps? Poor seed sources?*
This year, I had to change where I start my seeds inside and don't think I kept the soil warm enough. I also tried out seed from different places (including Amazon and the grocery store --uh oh), some have worked great, some are taking too long to germinate, and some have had only a few seeds germinate every time I plant a batch. --hmmm...Too many possibilities, from bad seeds to a bad way to start.

*Now or NEVER*
In a couple weeks, I'm going to go back to my previous tried and true methods. See if my hubby can help me out with improving my lighting and I will probably be putting in a catalogue order to Jung seeds and Gurney's. -Everything I got from these guys has germinated over the past two years. I gotta get these seeds growing NOW, so my plants are big enough to produce when I plant them after my frost date the middle of June or there will be NO POINT. My anticipated last frost date for this year is 6/8 my anticipated FIRST frost date is 9/7----but I don't believe this at all* because this is what my yard looked like in early AUGUST!!!...* 



We're LUCKY if we have a 90 day growing season!
*What CRAZY person thought it would be a good idea to have a large AFRICAN TORTOISE HERE!?!? and then ditch her in a snow storm!?!?!?!*

*AND WHAT CRAZY WOMAN IS DETERMINED TO MAKE A GO OF IT AND KEEP THIS SULCATA FOREVER!?!?!...*




<Sigh>....try, try, again!!!


----------



## Jacqui

The true meaning of gardening is to try try try and never stop trying. Didn't I tell you that? lol


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> The true meaning of gardening is to try try try and never stop trying. Didn't I tell you that? lol


you're RIGHT! I LOVE IT!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Alright! I had to get some coir yesterday, so I took a trip to Petites, and my tree was GONE! 
Reaction to discovering it missing-





-They did have other citrus trees, but I'd never be able to grow an orange or lemon here, too cold. Plus, the big trees cost around 200$ 
So, I asked if they usually carry those in the summer (because it IS a winter fruiting plant) and was helpfully told they sometimes do have a few.
Who knows, it was probably there 5 minutes before... should have gotten off TFO


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Alright! I had to get some coir yesterday, so I took a trip to Petites, and my tree was GONE!
> Reaction to discovering it missing-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -They did have other citrus trees, but I'd never be able to grow an orange or lemon here, too cold. Plus, the big trees cost around 200$
> So, I asked if they usually carry those in the summer (because it IS a winter fruiting plant) and was helpfully told they sometimes do have a few.
> Who knows, it was probably there 5 minutes before... should have gotten off TFO


ha ha ha...the pictures you always come up with!!! I imagine you sitting at a super computer with multiple screens and millions of pictures attached to buttons ready to be used at a moment's notice! It's too bad that it wasn't there. I didn't even think about the fact that it would be WINTER FRUITING...ooooooh...aaah. I know NOTHING about citrus other than where to find the oranges at the store. Keep us posted on your kumquat exploits. Also, I do not have the experience you have with overwintering potted shrubs etc. I'd love it if you decided to post about that some time. Have a good day!


----------



## Prairie Mom

whoooo---eeee! This catalogue has TONS of Zinnia I have never seen before. They have at least three pages just of Zinnias which are good tortoise food...

http://www.territorialseed.com/category/s/1

Queen red lime:



(look how big these are!) Zinnia-Benarys Giant Series Mix:



Zinnia-Swizzle Cherry & Ivory:



I've only grown the purple ones. I hope Mavis thinks they taste as good as they look. My garden just got prettier


----------



## Turtulas-Len

My first sweet potato sprouts, you got to start somewhere.


----------



## Tyanna

I can't even think about planting yet, we had an awful blizzard the whole weekend, over a foot of snow. Argh.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

! A foot! You guys must have sent a bunch over, because we were landed with around 8''. While the snow's melting, you can still plan all the fabulous things you'll be planting in spring


----------



## Yvonne G

I saw a news story yesterday that amazed me. I came in the middle of the story, so didn't see where they were talking about, but somewhere here in the states, they use earth moving equipment and dump trucks and they haul the snow away and put it into a storage area to get rid of it. They never said what happens to all the water when it melts, but can you imagine hauling snow away to the dump?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I saw a news story yesterday that amazed me. I came in the middle of the story, so didn't see where they were talking about, but somewhere here in the states, they use earth moving equipment and dump trucks and they haul the snow away and put it into a storage area to get rid of it. They never said what happens to all the water when it melts, but can you imagine hauling snow away to the dump?


THEY DO THAT HERE!!!!! (They also do that in Maine where I used to live) 

First the plows come through clearing the streets, which only moves the snow into piles on the side of the road and one heaping strip in the middle (It can be pretty exciting when you have to turn LEFT!!). Then a different kind of plow slowly comes through to get the other piles. I don't know what the equipment is called, but the second plow has a deep front plow with big churning mechanisms inside it to eat up the snow and suck it into a blower on the back. As it eats the snow, it blows it into a dump truck following slowly behind it. ( --It's a bummer when you get stuck behind this crew ) Then the dump trucks haul them to city-owned fields around town where the disgusting black mountains of snow slowly melt into the first part of summer.

We pass one of these storage fields on the way to school. The mountains of snow are HUGE and disgusting. My kids keep begging to sled on them, but I tell them "NO! You'll sprout extra fingers, a third eye, and maybe even a TAIL if you touch that snow!!"


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtulas-Len said:


> My first sweet potato sprouts, you got to start somewhere.
> View attachment 116837


Yay!!! I remember your last post when you where putting the potatoes "to sleep" and have been curious about their progress. I've never grown sweet potatoes and really want to. Please keep the posts coming and don't hesitate to explain as if you're instructing to a wee child


----------



## Yvonne G

So, Len: Are you going to plant these taters?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I saw a news story yesterday that amazed me. I came in the middle of the story, so didn't see where they were talking about, but somewhere here in the states, they use earth moving equipment and dump trucks and they haul the snow away and put it into a storage area to get rid of it. They never said what happens to all the water when it melts, but can you imagine hauling snow away to the dump?



I think any place that gets much snow does that.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> whoooo---eeee! This catalogue has TONS of Zinnia I have never seen before. They have at least three pages just of Zinnias which are good tortoise food...
> 
> http://www.territorialseed.com/category/s/1
> 
> I've only grown the purple ones. I hope Mavis thinks they taste as good as they look. My garden just got prettier



I have never tried growing any, but think about it. It's one of those flowers that reminds me of my Grandmother. We would cut them for cut flowers inside the house.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I have never tried growing any, but think about it. It's one of those flowers that reminds me of my Grandmother. We would cut them for cut flowers inside the house.


That's awesome


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> So, Len: Are you going to plant these taters?


Yes, but not for a while. I plan on sticking sweet potatoes in different areas to see how they do in our clay, rock, and seashell soil. I'm not growing for more potatoes just want the vines for the tortoises. walmart has the $4 colocasia root (bulb) in stock, so I am starting some in pots in the garage and will pick up a couple more each week to start inside just in case last years don't come back. I really like the way the leaf and stem freeze and thaw out, (nice winter time treat).


----------



## Yvonne G

When colocasia come to our stores and nurseries they sell out the first day. If you're not lucky enough to have stumbled upon them, you miss out.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello garden people! can tortoises eat lavender plant?


----------



## Prairie Mom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello garden people! can tortoises eat lavender plant?


Hi Nick
Yup, they're safe for them, but I would be REALLY surprised if they liked the taste. Please tell me if yours end up going for it.

I recently made a thread about pretty tortoise food in my yard and included lavender on there just because I like it Check it out when you have some time...
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...pics-of-annuals-cold-hardy-perennials.110773/


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> When colocasia come to our stores and nurseries they sell out the first day. If you're not lucky enough to have stumbled upon them, you miss out.



If you miss out and need some, let me know. Here the bulbs usually sit until clearance time. (of course now that I said that, there won't be any at all)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I saw your (PrarieMom!) edible plant thread, and I curious... how do you get pumpkins to grow? 
We've tried pumpkin seeds out in the yard... eaten.
Behind a fence, dug up under and eaten. 
I've also tried out baby watermelons. I started the seeds indoors, and then transplanted them outside. Half didn't make, and the other half got demolished by bugs.  So with one left, it had several lovely yellow flowers, but someone kept eating the flowers right off, so I never exactly got watermelons. 
How do you do it?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I saw your (PrarieMom!) edible plant thread, and I curious... how do you get pumpkins to grow?
> We've tried pumpkin seeds out in the yard... eaten.
> Behind a fence, dug up under and eaten.
> I've also tried out baby watermelons. I started the seeds indoors, and then transplanted them outside. Half didn't make, and the other half got demolished by bugs.  So with one left, it had several lovely yellow flowers, but someone kept eating the flowers right off, so I never exactly got watermelons.
> How do you do it?


Yeesh! You have lots of critters getting your veg. I am NOT a garden expert, especially when it comes to pests. Maybe other members will speak up too! Last summer, I had whole crops of seedling broccoli and cauliflower eaten by caterpillars (cutworms), slugs, and small black beetle things. It was worst in the early Spring. My husband and I went out with flashlights during the night and actually handpicked the creepy crawlies off--so gross!!!

*I don't have this perfected at all yet---I'm not super experienced, I'm just stubborn and keep working on it.
Here's a few things I've learned...

Pests:*
-The bugs are the worst in the early Spring. I used to race and plant my crops the SECOND my last frost date came. Now, I either cover the seedlings with empty soda bottles at night and push the bottle into the ground a bit to protect the new young roots, or *I WAIT TO PLANT for a few weeks. Many of the new and hungry bugs move on to greener pastures while my plants are still growing under grow lights. I'll still cover up seedlings that I know bugs like to eat at night.

-***Put out OLDER plants! Bugs can eat young seedlings to the ground in a night. If the plant is older, they are less likely to do as much damage. The plant is bigger and not as tender, so they tend to go for the leaves. The older plant is more likely to recover over the summer

-If we're talking ANIMALS--I don't have deer or rabbits in my backyard where my veg is. They eat my front yard (which I don't mind sharing) and I defend my back yard only from squirrels/birds etc, so I may not be the person to ask. Most animals seem to eat my stuff at night/really early morning. So, again, if it were me, I would cover stuff up with weighted buckets at night or something like that. I make temporary cheap fences around veg and will put bird nets over my berry bushes in the back and those seem to get the job done.

*About Pumpkin and Watermelon (in cold climates) specifically:*

I don't know exactly how our cold climates compare. I'm also at a really high elevation (between 5-6000ft above sea lev.). In the summer, my nights are very cold. In July & August, it is very common to have nights 40's and below. If you have cooler summer nights also, this means our plants will GROW SLOWER and NOT GET NEARLY AS BIG. I gave pumpkin and watermelon seedlings that I grew to my sister who is only a state away and one zone warmer, and I was shocked to see how much bigger my seedlings grew there. One pumpkin plant grew and produced as much as 3-4 of my plants in my colder climate. 

*This means we have to start our seeds indoors CRAZY EARLY. In my extreme area, I couldn't have these in my garden without grow lights inside. I have already planted my watermelon and pumpkin seeds and my last frost date is June 8th. I will get them as big and healthy as I can under grow lights, so I am putting out very mature plants (not seedlings-plants).

*Also be aware that these plants produce male flowers first. The female flowers don't come until quite a while later. So it's really important to have mature plants early on.

-It may be a lot of work, but it is so worth it to us. My kids love growing them and we save the seeds and grow the greens inside for our Sulcata during the winter.

*---I hope this was helpful in some way. I know I typed a lot, but please don't hesitate to let me know if I didn't get around to what you needed to know*


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Perfection!  I'll let you know if I plant anything.


----------



## Yvonne G

I planted a tortoise garden last fall, and it ended up with a big bare space in the middle of the row. I like to open all my seed packets and dump them into a bowl, then plant this mish mosh in a row. So what you'll see in the picture is endive, escarole, romaine, red leaf and green leaf lettuces.

This morning I opened more packets of seeds and dumped them into a bowl: collard, turnip, endive, okra and butter crunch lettuce. I planted a whole row of these in between the existing row and the right side border.

Last week I baked an acorn squash and saved the seeds. So over on the left side between the middle and the left border I planted quite a few acorn squash seeds:




If you look closely you can see my hanging drip sprinklers doing their thing. It's 73F degrees today!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I planted a tortoise garden last fall, and it ended up with a big bare space in the middle of the row. I like to open all my seed packets and dump them into a bowl, then plant this mish mosh in a row. So what you'll see in the picture is endive, escarole, romaine, red leaf and green leaf lettuces.
> 
> This morning I opened more packets of seeds and dumped them into a bowl: collard, turnip, endive, okra and butter crunch lettuce. I plated a whole row of these in between the existing row and the right side border.
> 
> Last week I baked an acorn squash and saved the seeds. So over on the left side between the middle and the left border I planted quite a few acorn squash seeds:
> 
> View attachment 117288
> 
> 
> If you look closely you can see my hanging drip sprinklers doing their thing. It's 73F degrees today!!


Wow, what a beautiful day! Your post made me smile...I love the way you mix up the seeds; I need to do that for Mavis too. Also, saving the seeds from the acorn squash is very cool


----------



## Prairie Mom

Did Christmas come early!?



That's what it felt like today when I got a surprisingly full seed package from a generous forum member!

Seriously, for me gifts don't get much better than this! On my birthday every year, my husband and four kids load me up and take me to a big garden nursery that's a bit of a drive away. I have a blast and enjoy some guilt-free shopping with my family as I pick out my own birthday presents

Packages like this are soooo fun to me. I get such a kick out of it. I see my forum friends when I notice how much heavier and healthier Mavis is getting and now I'll see a bit of my forum friends in the soil too! THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

p.s. I suppose I should say what seeds I got, huh? 

-BLUE hibiscus ---wow
-plantain ---Mavis will be so happy I started this!
-a big bunch of African Hibiscus ----I've been very curious to try this out
and
-a big handful of healthy looking dandelion seeds

AWESOME!


----------



## Yvonne G

It ended up being 77F today. That's almost summer weather!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I saw your (PrarieMom!) edible plant thread, and I curious... how do you get pumpkins to grow?
> We've tried pumpkin seeds out in the yard... eaten.
> Behind a fence, dug up under and eaten.
> I've also tried out baby watermelons. I started the seeds indoors, and then transplanted them outside. Half didn't make, and the other half got demolished by bugs.  So with one left, it had several lovely yellow flowers, but someone kept eating the flowers right off, so I never exactly got watermelons.
> How do you do it?


this year the biggest pumpkin we grew was 50 pounds!


----------



## Yvonne G

I buy my dog food at Tractor Supply (I love that store) because they're the only place here I can find Taste of the Wild dog food. So this a.m. I went there for dog food and on the way to the cash register I saw they had a whole aisle devoted to spring time plants and bulbs. Naturally, I had to walk through. here's what I bought:




The little plastic bags are some rose of sharon and hollyhock seeds that my sister sent me, and the rainbow eucalyptus that I bought a while ago.

So Billie Boy and I took a trip out behind the old, vacant house on my property to my stock of junk to see what I might have out there to plant stuff in:





O-o-o-ops! How did that get in there?

Anyway, I wanted something to temporarily plant these in until the weather is good enough to plant them in the ground. I chose the big blue thing that I've been trying to get rid of for years but won't fit in the garbage can. I put it in the new greenhouse. The greenhouse isn't ready for stuff yet. It still needs the panes siliconed and screwed in, so it's not a good idea to have any permanent stuff on the floor in there, but time's getting away from me. Gotta' do something, right? I hauled in some decomposed manure from the manure pile and set to work:





I drilled a few holes in the bottom with my new drill! I love it!!!:




Then planted the things I bought this a.m. I didn't plant Maggie's seeds yet. I still have to find a receptacle to plant them. I'm looking for some of the produce clam shells for the seeds:




It's going to be a shame when the time comes to cut down this mallow. Not too many of my tortoises eat it anyway:


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> I buy my dog food at Tractor Supply (I love that store) because they're the only place here I can find Taste of the Wild dog food. So this a.m. I went there for dog food and on the way to the cash register I saw they had a whole aisle devoted to spring time plants and bulbs. Naturally, I had to walk through. here's what I bought:
> 
> View attachment 117381
> 
> 
> The little plastic bags are some rose of sharon and hollyhock seeds that my sister sent me, and the rainbow eucalyptus that I bought a while ago.
> 
> So Billie Boy and I took a trip out behind the old, vacant house on my property to my stock of junk to see what I might have out there to plant stuff in:
> 
> View attachment 117382
> View attachment 117383
> 
> 
> O-o-o-ops! How did that get in there?
> 
> Anyway, I wanted something to temporarily plant these in until the weather is good enough to plant them in the ground. I chose the big blue thing that I've been trying to get rid of for years but won't fit in the garbage can. I put it in the new greenhouse. The greenhouse isn't ready for stuff yet. It still needs the panes siliconed and screwed in, so it's not a good idea to have any permanent stuff on the floor in there, but time's getting away from me. Gotta' do something, right? I hauled in some decomposed manure from the manure pile and set to work:
> 
> View attachment 117384
> View attachment 117385
> 
> 
> I drilled a few holes in the bottom with my new drill! I love it!!!:
> 
> View attachment 117386
> 
> 
> Then planted the things I bought this a.m. I didn't plant Maggie's seeds yet. I still have to find a receptacle to plant them. I'm looking for some of the produce clam shells for the seeds:
> 
> View attachment 117387
> 
> 
> It's going to be a shame when the time comes to cut down this mallow. Not too many of my tortoises eat it anyway:
> 
> View attachment 117388


that mallow is giant!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I buy my dog food at Tractor Supply (I love that store) because they're the only place here I can find Taste of the Wild dog food. So this a.m. I went there for dog food and on the way to the cash register I saw they had a whole aisle devoted to spring time plants and bulbs. Naturally, I had to walk through. here's what I bought:
> 
> View attachment 117381
> 
> 
> The little plastic bags are some rose of sharon and hollyhock seeds that my sister sent me, and the rainbow eucalyptus that I bought a while ago.
> 
> So Billie Boy and I took a trip out behind the old, vacant house on my property to my stock of junk to see what I might have out there to plant stuff in:
> 
> View attachment 117382
> View attachment 117383
> 
> 
> O-o-o-ops! How did that get in there?
> 
> Anyway, I wanted something to temporarily plant these in until the weather is good enough to plant them in the ground. I chose the big blue thing that I've been trying to get rid of for years but won't fit in the garbage can. I put it in the new greenhouse. The greenhouse isn't ready for stuff yet. It still needs the panes siliconed and screwed in, so it's not a good idea to have any permanent stuff on the floor in there, but time's getting away from me. Gotta' do something, right? I hauled in some decomposed manure from the manure pile and set to work:
> 
> View attachment 117384
> View attachment 117385
> 
> 
> I drilled a few holes in the bottom with my new drill! I love it!!!:
> 
> View attachment 117386
> 
> 
> Then planted the things I bought this a.m. I didn't plant Maggie's seeds yet. I still have to find a receptacle to plant them. I'm looking for some of the produce clam shells for the seeds:
> 
> View attachment 117387
> 
> 
> It's going to be a shame when the time comes to cut down this mallow. Not too many of my tortoises eat it anyway:
> 
> View attachment 117388


I almost hesitated to even comment on your photo, because I don't want your stuff to scroll away and become an older page!! I loved that you showed us the new goodies you got from the store. I felt like I was looking over a girlfriend's shoulder Sweet kitty! What a lover man. I loved LOVED LOVED the home-made trough turned planter!!!! Was that an old water barrel? It is awesome!!! I think you should use it all the time and when the weather is better, you should stick it where more people can see it!


----------



## Yvonne G

The reason I've been trying to get rid of it is because it's BLUE! I hate that unnatural color. Years ago someone gave me several plastic barrels that they had cut in half lengthwise like that, to use as outdoor shelters. I gave away the single barrels, but no one was interested in having the double one. If they had been black, I would have been more than happy to make use of them. One of these days I'll take my Skil saw and cut it up so it'll fit in the garbage can.


----------



## Wherethetortiroam

That's awesome relatives you got there and a sweet family of lil baby torti


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> The reason I've been trying to get rid of it is because it's BLUE! I hate that unnatural color. Years ago someone gave me several plastic barrels that they had cut in half lengthwise like that, to use as outdoor shelters. I gave away the single barrels, but no one was interested in having the double one. If they had been black, I would have been more than happy to make use of them. One of these days I'll take my Skil saw and cut it up so it'll fit in the garbage can.


Darn! If we lived down the street, I'd easily take it off your hands. I think it's colorful and fun! My kids would love seeing plants growing from that bright blue


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> p.s. I suppose I should say what seeds I got, huh?
> 
> -BLUE hibiscus ---wow
> -plantain ---Mavis will be so happy I started this!
> -a big bunch of African Hibiscus ----I've been very curious to try this out
> and
> -a big handful of healthy looking dandelion seeds
> 
> AWESOME!



The African hibiscus is one on my wanting to try list, too.


----------



## Jacqui

LOL my neighbor (whom I have taken over her yard) has a couple of those but white not blue. I kept wanting to trash them, but haven't. A couple of weeks ago, I decided I was going to paint them (and yep, maybe a bright blue) and use them as planters next to the base of the arch I am going to do on the wire fence between our places. lol So funny that you actually have a blue one already.


----------



## Yvonne G

I wondered if the paint would adhere. I'd love to paint it black.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I wondered if the paint would adhere. I'd love to paint it black.



It should, especially the spray paint that is suppose to be for plastic. Might also help if you lightly sand the outside of it.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Seeds are starting to say "Hello!"
I've actually had some seed issues this year. Some things have germinated AMAZINGLY... Hooray for tortoise food!--I've been doing rounds and rounds of grass, sprouts, and weeds for Mavis. Other seeds (mainly veg) have been really slow or not all of the seeds are germinating. I think I have a bad combination of things working against me: started my seeds differently and probably let the soil get way too cold. Also, using some old seeds, as well as some from places I don't usually buy seeds from. Either way, a bunch are FINALLY starting to get their grow-ON and I'm about to replant ones that didn't work. -Try, Try Again!

One thing that's fun is that the pumpkin and zucchini seeds I saved from our jack-o-lanterns last year are working. I've grown several rounds of pumpkin and zucchini vines indoors and have given the young vines to my sulcata as winter food/treats. Right now, I'm growing a combination of Sulcata food and getting ready to let the seedlings grow big to be transplanted into my garden this June.


Prairie Mom said:


> View attachment 105854
> 
> We've saved pumpkin seeds and plan to use the seeds to grow small pumpkin greens for "Mavis" this winter under grow lights. We've also saved seeds from big over-ripe zucchini to grow zucchini greens for Mavis too. The kids have been great helpers with saving pumpkin seeds. I'll be sure to post how this is working out for us.




Here are a few photos of some of my seeds that have recently woken up. I took these photos yesterday and the day before. The seedlings are ALREADY bigger than these photos! YAY!




Hollyhocks




Pumpkins -You can see how unevenly things are growing. I have big seedlings with true leaves and then some seeds are still reaching out of the soil. I really suspect this is because I let everything get too cold this last round. I'm just happy they're starting to grow. I already have more since this photo.



Purslane - this is my first time trying to grow this intentionally. I'm growing garden herb purslane (my family eats this and my tortoise loves to nibble these too) and I'm growing a fancy scarlet blossomed purslane that is supposedly prettier than it tastes. I think it will all be good fun.



Zucchini-we saved these seeds from our baseball bat-sized zucchini. I've been feeding my tortoise with these this winter. I have two separate batches. Some for the tortoise to eat once they're a bit bigger and the other batch will go into the garden this June.



Tomato seedlings - you can see the uneven growth here too. These took EXTRA long to germinate. You can see I have some nearly full-grown plants toward the back. I started these guys so early and they took so long, that I already re-ordered some heirloom tomato seeds which will arrive in my mail box any day now. These decided to poke their heads up and mock me for not being patient. Oh well! I'll plant some of the nice heirloom seeds too. Tomato plants don't grow as large in my colder summers, so the more tomatoes the better.

I have lots more other seedlings and quite a bit more seeds that I still need to plant. Here's a few that come to mind...
-Only ONE of my cauliflower (at least it was a purple one!) worked. I will be replanting white & purple cauliflower and the broccoli that didn't germinate.
-I'm eager to try out some of the new gift seeds I just got.
-Some of my Nasturtiums didn't germinate, so I'll be replanting those as well as starting many other edible flowers (zinnia, violas-these are slow growers and I really need to get on them!, tall snap dragons -the short ones are doing great!, my hobbit sea holly, and a few others) 
-I did get the red celery and the peppermint celery seeds I really need to plant those, because celery takes a long time

Hopefully the next planting Germinates a little more predictably. Meanwhile, I'm grateful that the sulcata food keeps producing. I'm already taking notes for better tortoise feeding next winter.


----------



## Yvonne G

Looking good!!


----------



## Momof4

Impressive Prairie Mom!! You must have the patients of a Saint! 
All those little pots just look overwhelming to me!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> Impressive Prairie Mom!! You must have the patients of a Saint!
> All those little pots just look overwhelming to me!


Ha ha ha...No Patience, but lots of STUBORNNESS! Thanks! Also, the little pots are easy...it's when you have to transplant them and you're house is drowning in bigger pots that it gets overwhelming. 

I'm a Mom of four too,by the way. We rule!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

awww...look at the title! The little musical notes are kinda cute little "eye-catchers."


----------



## Yvonne G

I wanted to be sure this thread doesn't get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> I buy my dog food at Tractor Supply (I love that store) because they're the only place here I can find Taste of the Wild dog food. So this a.m. I went there for dog food and on the way to the cash register I saw they had a whole aisle devoted to spring time plants and bulbs. Naturally, I had to walk through. here's what I bought:
> 
> View attachment 117381
> 
> 
> The little plastic bags are some rose of sharon and hollyhock seeds that my sister sent me, and the rainbow eucalyptus that I bought a while ago.
> 
> So Billie Boy and I took a trip out behind the old, vacant house on my property to my stock of junk to see what I might have out there to plant stuff in:
> 
> View attachment 117382
> View attachment 117383
> 
> 
> O-o-o-ops! How did that get in there?
> 
> Anyway, I wanted something to temporarily plant these in until the weather is good enough to plant them in the ground. I chose the big blue thing that I've been trying to get rid of for years but won't fit in the garbage can. I put it in the new greenhouse. The greenhouse isn't ready for stuff yet. It still needs the panes siliconed and screwed in, so it's not a good idea to have any permanent stuff on the floor in there, but time's getting away from me. Gotta' do something, right? I hauled in some decomposed manure from the manure pile and set to work:
> 
> View attachment 117384
> View attachment 117385
> 
> 
> I drilled a few holes in the bottom with my new drill! I love it!!!:
> 
> View attachment 117386
> 
> 
> Then planted the things I bought this a.m. I didn't plant Maggie's seeds yet. I still have to find a receptacle to plant them. I'm looking for some of the produce clam shells for the seeds:
> 
> View attachment 117387
> 
> 
> It's going to be a shame when the time comes to cut down this mallow. Not too many of my tortoises eat it anyway:
> 
> View attachment 117388


ExageratedNOOO! That plant is beautiful! Keep it for decoration.  We did this with this strange weed that grew next to our mailbox last summer, BIG leaves, 'sort of' fuzzy, and it grew over 3 feet wide and tall. Gorgeous plant. I didn't dare touch it, but we watered it and it grew these adorable purple flowers. I hope it comes back, it looked really nice


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I like the idea of saving your pumpkin seeds. I actually have a bit on this to share 
So, a while ago there was a thread about an accidental tomato sprout popping up in someone's coir, and I thought...
*beard stroke
...it'd be a good idea to try it out for myslef.
I stuck an ENTIRE grape tomato into my coir, and only A WEEK later, my little guys began to sprout!
(needless to say, the first round did not survive)
I tried again, but this time I hid the seeds behind a log, so mr russian couldn't just trample all over them, and had some success. I still have one from this attempt 
So, after a while of growing, he ate almost all of them, so I gave up 
but then! I noticed a few sprouts growing that didn't look like tomato's! And after a few weeks, I've discovered what they are!
I have two strawberry sprouts  which are doing rather well, and he only sampled one, but moved on 
Two dandelion sprouts (DANDELION! I somehow managed to grow dandelion inside the most notorious plant killers' table!)
And what I'm guessing is a pepper sprout, because that's what it looks like.
I'd like to think they're rather thriving under the hot light and moist conditions, and he hasn't had a massacre in a while, so they're maturing nicely. I NEED to get a picture so you guys can see them, and possibly id what may or may not be a pepper sprout


----------



## Yvonne G

The seeds I planted a few days ago in my Tortoise Vegetable Garden are sprouting! That's good because I've taken the scissors to the old plants already and am having to resort to grocery store greens supplemented with weeds.


----------



## Jacqui

Everybody is growing stuff except me... I am killing stuff.


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't know how you can think that. Just take a look at the jungle you're chopping down to make a tortoise yard!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I don't know how you can think that. Just take a look at the jungle you're chopping down to make a tortoise yard!



 Okay, so I am not killing anything I WANT to have growing, only stuff that I do want to grow.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Everybody is growing stuff except me... I am killing stuff.



You can't kill air plants! Literally. All they need is air.


----------



## Jacqui

I am killing some of the cactus Yvonne sent me.  Then there was that violet I splurged on.  Thank goodness I have gotten smart enough to not even try growing anything from seeds. lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I guarantee you can grow tomato seeds... form what I've learned, they are the easiest to sprout for FREE ever


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I guarantee you can grow tomato seeds... form what I've learned, they are the easiest to sprout for FREE ever


its after the sprouting and before the nice plant stage I have problems with.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> ExageratedNOOO! That plant is beautiful! Keep it for decoration.  We did this with this strange weed that grew next to our mailbox last summer, BIG leaves, 'sort of' fuzzy, and it grew over 3 feet wide and tall. Gorgeous plant. I didn't dare touch it, but we watered it and it grew these adorable purple flowers. I hope it comes back, it looked really nice


I had a mystery weed a few years ago that matches your description--although I can't remember if the leaves were fuzzy. But mine also grew over 3 ft. It was gorgeous and I let it be. Sadly, I haven't seen it for the past few summers.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Prairie Mom said:


> I had a mystery weed a few years ago that matches your description--although I can't remember if the leaves were fuzzy. But mine also grew over 3 ft. It was gorgeous and I let it be. Sadly, I haven't seen it for the past few summers.


It made it's way around the US 
I really hope it comes back here, though!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I like the idea of saving your pumpkin seeds. I actually have a bit on this to share
> So, a while ago there was a thread about an accidental tomato sprout popping up in someone's coir, and I thought...
> *beard stroke
> ...it'd be a good idea to try it out for myslef.
> I stuck an ENTIRE grape tomato into my coir, and only A WEEK later, my little guys began to sprout!
> (needless to say, the first round did not survive)
> I tried again, but this time I hid the seeds behind a log, so mr russian couldn't just trample all over them, and had some success. I still have one from this attempt
> So, after a while of growing, he ate almost all of them, so I gave up
> but then! I noticed a few sprouts growing that didn't look like tomato's! And after a few weeks, I've discovered what they are!
> I have two strawberry sprouts  which are doing rather well, and he only sampled one, but moved on
> Two dandelion sprouts (DANDELION! I somehow managed to grow dandelion inside the most notorious plant killers' table!)
> And what I'm guessing is a pepper sprout, because that's what it looks like.
> I'd like to think they're rather thriving under the hot light and moist conditions, and he hasn't had a massacre in a while, so they're maturing nicely. I NEED to get a picture so you guys can see them, and possibly id what may or may not be a pepper sprout


I remember that thread!  I love that you stuck a whole little tomato in the coir and that it germinated. -That's totally cool! I wouldn't recognize pepper seedlings. I'm going to grow them from seed for the first time really soon. I can't believe that your dandelion is still there and that you're growing strawberry plants--awesome.
Something fun is that often store-bought pumpkins' seeds will germinate and grow too. They won't always be fruit productive, but it's still tortoise greens. Zucchinis are another easy vine to grow where you can save the seeds to make tortoise treats over the winter. But the little zucchinis you buy in the store don't have mature enough seeds to do it. You'd have to grow your own and let the zucchini get really big with mature seeds. --But it only takes one or two big zucchini to give you a whole dependable crop of winter torty treats


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I don't know how you can think that. Just take a look at the jungle you're chopping down to make a tortoise yard!


@Jacqui I AGREE WITH YVONNE!!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I guarantee you can grow tomato seeds... form what I've learned, they are the easiest to sprout for FREE ever





Jacqui said:


> its after the sprouting and before the nice plant stage I have problems with.


Ya know, it's funny you should say that, Delaney because I've actually had problems growing tomatoes before. I do think my issues tended to happen during the time that you said, Jacqui. I'm so glad I stuck with it though. It is awesome growing your own varieties of tomatoes. You get way more plants that are far more delicious for chump change.


----------



## Prairie Mom

*This post is dedicated to the strawberry plants that NEVER DIED BACK this extremely cold winter.* ​



*I'm telling you, every cold climate tortoise owner SHOULD GROW COLD TOLERANT STRAWBERRIES!!! 
Seek out strawberries intended for colder perennial zones!!!*

I have found my exact town listed in the Nation's top worst "winter cities." NOTHING grows here during the winter. All grass, even crab grass, turns brown and goes to sleep. This winter we had DAYTIME temperatures of -16'F to -28'F with horrible wind and lots of snow. A few strawberry plants died back, but *MOST* of my strawberry plants *stayed green* with a combination of ground mulch (wood chips and leaves) and they did even better tucked under a thick blanket of snow. My tortoise doesn't love eating strawberry plants, but she will eat them mixed in heavily with other foods (especially if I tear them up a bit).

I did my best to prepare for winter feeding, but I still had to resort to a lot grocery store greens. It felt REALLY GOOD to be able to pick these leaves for her from my own garden during the cold winter months. I was also able to feed her occasional carrot tops from the carrots that we are overwintering in the ground buried under piles of raked leaves.



I prefer Ever-bearing Strawberries. We are growing Ozark Beauty, Quinalt, and Berries Galore. Berries Galore is my favorite so far.  Occasionally, I've seen "Berries Galore" listed in catalogues as tolerant to zone 5, but this is just not true. My area is zone 4 with elevations in zone 3 and one my favorite local nurseries stock these every year. 



(Berries Galore)

We have enough kids and wild animals competing for our strawberries, that I can often let our sulcata "Mavis" loose in the garden without worrying about her overdosing on fruit sugar


(photo taken last summer/autumn)


----------



## Prairie Mom

Well, Here I am posting AGAIN. Things are really busy lately and I don't have as much time to get online, so I better get it while the gettin's good.

*I just posted on the Recipe and Food Discussion thread...*
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-recipe-and-food-discussion-thread-%E2%99%A5.111203/page-11
---Oh my WORD!!! Prairie Mom is EVERYWHERE!!!!! AAAAAA!!!
*
I posted photos of my kids preparing our home-grown mint tea and thought I'd post the photos of the kids harvesting the tea here

(photos from lasts summer)



Woops! I let a bunch of my tea go to flower. Oh well, we didn't actually notice any difference in the taste and used the dry flowers in our tea also. We have several varieties of mint: Peppermint, Spearmint, Applemint, Strawberrymint, and Pineapplemint. I plan to add Chocolate mint to my collection soon. -It doesn't taste like chocolate, but has brown stalks and a really nice and strong flavor. My sister has some and it's delicious.



Just give 'em some scissors and let them run loose! Well, I guess...don't let them run *



*My son trimmed a new patch of Peppermint. This garden area is newer. You can see some mint, marigold, a few young daylilies, and some newly planted Currant (Johannisbeeren) next to my lilacs.*



*Applemint or Umbrella?...hmmm...I can't tell? My silly goof-ball!
Behind my daughter, you can see the workroom/out-building that we intend to convert into Mavis's winter retreat.*



*Showing off their proud bags of mint. My kids LOVE working in the garden. We're all Hobbits and lot to watch things grow The sweet pooch is our mutt named "Token." He's a good boy and sleeps in bed with my daughter (in white sweater) every night He's pretty good at chasing away bad dreams.*

After this, we bundled the mint and hung them to dry from a hanging glass rack in my kitchen. Check out the recipe chat if you want to see photos of the kids stripping the leaves and enjoying tea
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-recipe-and-food-discussion-thread-%E2%99%A5.111203/page-11


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Prairie Mom said:


> I remember that thread!  I love that you stuck a whole little tomato in the coir and that it germinated. -That's totally cool! I wouldn't recognize pepper seedlings. I'm going to grow them from seed for the first time really soon. I can't believe that your dandelion is still there and that you're growing strawberry plants--awesome.
> Something fun is that often store-bought pumpkins' seeds will germinate and grow too. They won't always be fruit productive, but it's still tortoise greens. Zucchinis are another easy vine to grow where you can save the seeds to make tortoise treats over the winter. But the little zucchinis you buy in the store don't have mature enough seeds to do it. You'd have to grow your own and let the zucchini get really big with mature seeds. --But it only takes one or two big zucchini to give you a whole dependable crop of winter torty treats


i\I took pics today! I need to upload them. I have a boatful of tortles anyway, too. 
Hmmm, I may have to try that with watermelon too...


----------



## Jacqui

Other then a really old sage plant, my mint is the only herb I have ever worked with that survived (and for years). I want to find the strawberry and applemint, they sound yummy for the nose. I actually never use the herbs much, but just love to rub along them. Especially the rosemary.


----------



## Heather H

question, in the warm part of the year we have tons of plants and flowers. I was wondering if they can be dried for the bleak winter months and added to greens that can be found in the winter for a better variety.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Heather H said:


> question, in the warm part of the year we have tons of plants and flowers. I was wondering if they can be dried for the bleak winter months and added to greens that can be found in the winter for a better variety.


This is such a great question!!!!! I've been thinking a lot about this too, because I really need to do better next winter. Here's a link to an earlier page in this thread where awesome @Turtulas-Len dried all his lawn clippings...
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/garden-chat-photos-for-torts-and-people-♫-♫.104546/page-2 He does a lot of interesting stuff for over-wintering tortoises. Also a member @lismar79 sent me some dried mulberry leaves that I crumbled up and gave to my sulcata this winter---SHE LOVED THEM and ate them without any problems. (thanks again for the fresh leaves @Jacqui I may buy some from you this Autumn).

I need to take some time and look up what dehydrating does to the nutritional value of weeds and even veg. I imagine that it would lower somehow, but would it still hold enough vitamins etc? I imagine it would still be a good source of fiber regardless.

??Does anyone else have any thoughts about dehydrating weeds, grass, flower, etc??


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> i\I took pics today! I need to upload them. I have a boatful of tortles anyway, too.
> Hmmm, I may have to try that with watermelon too...


My Mavis LOVES watermelon greens. She's never had the fruit but loves the leaves and vine. SHE'S EATING WATERMELON PLANT IN MY CURRENT AVATAR PIC
<<<<<<<----------


----------



## Jacqui

I save leaves and blooms for mine during winter. I just lay fresh leaves out on newspapers upstairs, turning them every few days.


----------



## lismar79

I put the mulberry leaves in my oven on warm until they dried. I am mixing them with other store bought foods for the winter


----------



## Prairie Mom

lismar79 said:


> I put the mulberry leaves in my oven on warm until they dried. I am mixing them with other store bought foods for the winter


That's awesome. My sulcata really liked them like this. Heck, even my cats kept sniffing the bag.


----------



## Heather H

Help, my substrate coco coir has white stuff growing? Do I have to start all over? Mostly where I planted the clover? Will this hurt a baby? Thanks


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Prairie Mom said:


> This is such a great question!!!!! I've been thinking a lot about this too, because I really need to do better next winter. Here's a link to an earlier page in this thread where awesome @Turtulas-Len dried all his lawn clippings...
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/garden-chat-photos-for-torts-and-people-♫-♫.104546/page-2 He does a lot of interesting stuff for over-wintering tortoises. Also a member @lismar79 sent me some dried mulberry leaves that I crumbled up and gave to my sulcata this winter---SHE LOVED THEM and ate them without any problems. (thanks again for the fresh leaves @Jacqui I may buy some from you this Autumn).
> 
> I need to take some time and look up what dehydrating does to the nutritional value of weeds and even veg. I imagine that it would lower somehow, but would it still hold enough vitamins etc? I imagine it would still be a good source of fiber regardless.
> 
> ??Does anyone else have any thoughts about dehydrating weeds, grass, flower, etc??


I just let the plants that I save for tortoise food dry out naturally, I do have to mix some of it up to keep it from mildewing until it is completely dry. As for the nutritional value of dried plants I have no clue. I have been getting what I believe are good results feeding the dried plants and leaves along with both mazuries during the winter months. An example is Enoch who I received as a baby in the fall of 2010. She is not perfectly smooth but at about 4 years and 4 months of age she weighs 48 pounds and really putting the weight on this winter eating my dried (from last summer) lawn,dried fallen mostly maple and grape leaves and she always has dry LS Mazuri available, I have reduced the amount of the original mazuri that I offer her. Here she is when I got her

And here she is on the 8th of this month.

I weighed her today while she was out but didn't take any pics or measure her shell.


----------



## Heather H

Heather H said:


> Help, my substrate coco coir has white stuff growing? Do I have to start all over? Mostly where I planted the clover? Will this hurt a baby? Thanks


@Prairie Mom


----------



## Prairie Mom

Heather H said:


> @Prairie Mom


Hey Heather
I'm really new at this, so don't ever hesitate to second guess my opinions.... My sulcata is in an extra humid large closed chamber right now (this kind of tortoise needs more humidity than most). Here's what I think...Yes, I would assume that if the fungus stays it could get on your tortoise and then you will have to battle fungal issues on shells etc.

I know exactly what you are referring to regarding the white fungus in the coco coir. I have run into this in coco coir when I'm just growing seeds indoors as well as in plants in my enclosure. Since coco coir is the master at holding humidity, micro fungul spores seem to thrive in this stuff. I've even had tiny miniature mushrooms sprout indoors from coir direct from the bag. I looked up what to do online and saw that I still had a webpage saved. The website is about gardening, but it still deals with the fungus... http://homeguides.sfgate.com/eliminate-white-fungus-garden-soil-25782.html

But to make a long story short, when I've had it in my chamber, I've reduced humidity and let things dry a bit. I still keep high humidity (I'm talking in the mid-upper 80's for my sulcata), but I'm not wetting the areas with coir as heavily as I used to. -I used to keep things pretty soaked.My advice would be to let the coir dry out a bit and not be as SOAKING wet. -I've overdone it when trying to maintain high humidity. (I need to find photos of your enclosure again. I remember I thought it looked great though.) If you struggle to maintain humidity, you could consider putting in sections with just repti bark/cypress mulch as substrate and have the planted coir in other spots. I've learned that repti bark/ Cypress mulch does a fabulous job holding humidity as well and mine has never turned to fungus.

As far as the current fungal spots... I have had success by hand picking out the clumps of the fungus I found (grab chunks of soil,seed, plant and all) and toss it. I've been able to get rid of it, but letting things dry out a bit and immediately grabbing out any tiny spot that comes back. I'm guessing your problem isn't so severe you need to scrap everything, and would bet delicious baked goods you'll be able to get on top of this again. Throw in some more seed once the fuzz spots seem to have gone away, keep things a little less soaking wet, and watch closely to make sure they don't come back. GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtulas-Len said:


> I just let the plants that I save for tortoise food dry out naturally, I do have to mix some of it up to keep it from mildewing until it is completely dry. As for the nutritional value of dried plants I have no clue. I have been getting what I believe are good results feeding the dried plants and leaves along with both mazuries during the winter months. An example is Enoch who I received as a baby in the fall of 2010. She is not perfectly smooth but at about 4 years and 4 months of age she weighs 48 pounds and really putting the weight on this winter eating my dried (from last summer) lawn,dried fallen mostly maple and grape leaves and she always has dry LS Mazuri available, I have reduced the amount of the original mazuri that I offer her. Here she is when I got her
> View attachment 118490
> And here she is on the 8th of this month.
> View attachment 118491
> I weighed her today while she was out but didn't take any pics or measure her shell.


That's awesome, Len! She's beautiful too. This summer I'm going to attempt to dry out and bag up lawn like you are. I'll be sure to mix things up as they dry. Supplementing with mazuri will keep up the nutrition if we have any doubts and yours certainly shows proof of that. Thanks!


----------



## Heather H

Prairie Mom said:


> Hey Heather
> I'm really new at this, so don't ever hesitate to second guess my opinions.... My sulcata is in an extra humid large closed chamber right now (this kind of tortoise needs more humidity than most). Here's what I think...Yes, I would assume that if the fungus stays it could get on your tortoise and then you will have to battle fungal issues on shells etc.
> 
> I know exactly what you are referring to regarding the white fungus in the coco coir. I have run into this in coco coir when I'm just growing seeds indoors as well as in plants in my enclosure. Since coco coir is the master at holding humidity, micro fungul spores seem to thrive in this stuff. I've even had tiny miniature mushrooms sprout indoors from coir direct from the bag. I looked up what to do online and saw that I still had a webpage saved. The website is about gardening, but it still deals with the fungus... http://homeguides.sfgate.com/eliminate-white-fungus-garden-soil-25782.html
> 
> But to make a long story short, when I've had it in my chamber, I've reduced humidity and let things dry a bit. I still keep high humidity (I'm talking in the mid-upper 80's for my sulcata), but I'm not wetting the areas with coir as heavily as I used to. -I used to keep things pretty soaked.My advice would be to let the coir dry out a bit and not be as SOAKING wet. -I've overdone it when trying to maintain high humidity. (I need to find photos of your enclosure again. I remember I thought it looked great though.) If you struggle to maintain humidity, you could consider putting in sections with just repti bark/cypress mulch as substrate and have the planted coir in other spots. I've learned that repti bark/ Cypress mulch does a fabulous job holding humidity as well and mine has never turned to fungus.
> 
> As far as the current fungal spots... I have had success by hand picking out the clumps of the fungus I found (grab chunks of soil,seed, plant and all) and toss it. I've been able to get rid of it, but letting things dry out a bit and immediately grabbing out any tiny spot that comes back. I'm guessing your problem isn't so severe you need to scrap everything, and would bet delicious baked goods you'll be able to get on top of this again. Throw in some more seed once the fuzz spots seem to have gone away, keep things a little less soaking wet, and watch closely to make sure they don't come back. GOOD LUCK!!!!


Thank you. I will dry it out and replant as needed. Thankfully there is no baby in there yet. Too dang cold to get him yet.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Heather H said:


> Thank you. I will dry it out and replant as needed. Thankfully there is no baby in there yet. Too dang cold to get him yet.


Awesome. I think everything will be fine. In my case, I didn't need to totally dry it out or anything, but have learned to not SOAK everything so much and find the happy middle ground that still makes the air nice and humid. I'm eager to see your "baby" !


----------



## Heather H

Prairie Mom said:


> Awesome. I think everything will be fine. In my case, I didn't need to totally dry it out or anything, but have learned to not SOAK everything so much and find the happy middle ground that still makes the air nice and humid. I'm eager to see your "baby" !


Me too. I want to hold him so bad. But right now it's -5 f so not a good time for the breeder to send him. He was hatched on Feb. 2nd . His name is Charlie


----------



## Prairie Mom

Heather H said:


> Me too. I want to hold him so bad. But right now it's -5 f so not a good time for the breeder to send him. He was hatched on Feb. 2nd . His name is Charlie


awww...."Charlie"!!! Love it!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Needing to re-pot soon.



___________________________________________________________________________
then...


dwarf snap dragons

now...


These are the dwarf variety of snap dragons. It won't be too much longer before they're big enough to flower. These will be used outside for the people and tortoise to enjoy and inside my closed chamber.
__________________________________________________________________________________________


Then....



zucchini, pumpkin, and watermelon seedlings

now...


watermelon, zucchini, and pumpkin seedlings-- some are already young plants that are starting to yell and beg for me to re-pot them.
__________________________________________________________________________________________________

then...



tomato seedlings

now...


tomato seedlings/young plants --these are yelling for both WATER and new pots
These are drying out quicker, because I'm going much lighter with the watering than I typically do. Last year I nearly killed my tomatoes several times with poor drainage and too much watering. -I guess I'm still searching for the happy medium place here.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've also replanted where some of my first batches didn't germinate. I don't want to waste any garden soil anywhere



Dandelion seedlings: I had a lot of empty holes in my dandelions. So, I replanted with seeds that I was recently "gifted" by a forum member, and I also chose not to cover with soil at all this time. Most of the empty spots are gone now -YAY!



Chickory seedlings: I did the same thing here. I had lots of empty spots. So, I replanted the chickory seeds, but didn't cover with any soil at all this time. Now, they're all germinating perfectly  I mentioned I was trying these out for the first time in my flower post http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...pics-of-annuals-cold-hardy-perennials.110773/

_______________________________________________________________________________

Sorry if it bores everyone to see little seedlings and dirt, but this is all I'll have to show until the garden looks full-grown sometime toward the end of July/Early August. Lots more dirt photos in my future!


----------



## Heather H

Can the little pods be planted directly in an enclosure? I lit seeing plants


----------



## Prairie Mom

Heather H said:


> Can the little pods be planted directly in an enclosure? I lit seeing plants


I wouldn't put them straight in because they're in kind of a net-like biodegradable material. -I wouldn't want my tortoise to eat any of it. The netting easily tears off after they've been used a few weeks and the pod remains intact, or you can put them in a pot buried with potting soil. --I've done both for my enclosure. The seedling soil is simply sphagnum peat moss with no additives. Good stuff.


----------



## Yvonne G

Your indoor garden looks great, Chrissie. But it also looks like it makes quite a bit of extra work for you - taking care of and watering all those little pots.

Here's what my tortoise garden looks like this a.m.:




Notice in the upper right corner of my picture and across the street? That's an almond orchard and it's in full bloom! It's quite beautiful.


----------



## Jacqui

I need to start taking pictures of my plants when I get them, then again when the plant is dead. lol


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> Your indoor garden looks great, Chrissie. But it also looks like it makes quite a bit of extra work for you - taking care of and watering all those little pots.
> 
> Here's what my tortoise garden looks like this a.m.:
> 
> View attachment 118726
> 
> 
> Notice in the upper right corner of my picture and across the street? That's an almond orchard and it's in full bloom! It's quite beautiful.


WOW! That is a gorgeous picture! Your garden looks great!!! It's an awesome photo too. The orchard is incredible and even your red lettuce leaves are capturing the sunlight. Nice!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I need to start taking pictures of my plants when I get them, then again when the plant is dead. lol


ba ha ha ha...YES! I WANT THOSE PHOTOS!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I need to start taking pictures of my plants when I get them, then again when the plant is dead. lol



Poor Jacqui. I wish I knew what to say that would help you. I have a sneaking suspicion that it's your climate, though. With the cactus, you have to keep them dry all winter. Don't water them at all. And, if possible, keep them in an area of dry air too. I have noticed quite a bit of mold growing on the sides of my cacti in the greenhouse this winter. Their dirt is dry, but it's very humid in there this winter.


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't think @Iochroma peruses this thread, so I'm asking him a question here to get him interested in the thread and maybe joining us here.

@Iochroma - I bought this aeonium from a catalog last spring. The reason I bought it was because of its manner of laying on the ground and not growing upright. But my plant grows upright. What am I doing wrong? Right now it's in the greenhouse, but soon it will take its normal spot outside where it gets full morning sun then shade all afternoon:


----------



## Jacqui

Actually most of the cactus that were alive during the fall outside are doing fine inside. It's a couple that were shaky before I brought them in that aren't doing good. Then there are all those other plants...

I do much better with the ones inside not needing the water. It's also a bit too drafty where the flowers are sitting. The hibiscus aren't doing well, several of the geraniums are still doing great.


----------



## Yvonne G

Now I'm in your boat with geraniums. I can't grow them to save my life!


----------



## Iochroma

Yvonne G said:


> I don't think @Iochroma peruses this thread, so I'm asking him a question here to get him interested in the thread and maybe joining us here.
> 
> @Iochroma - I bought this aeonium from a catalog last spring. The reason I bought it was because of its manner of laying on the ground and not growing upright. But my plant grows upright. What am I doing wrong? Right now it's in the greenhouse, but soon it will take its normal spot outside where it gets full morning sun then shade all afternoon:
> 
> View attachment 118740
> View attachment 118741



I love that plant! I have a couple of forms of it. In its native habitat it grows on hills and cliffs; it grows more flat in summer and tilts a bit to catch more of the winter sun. I don't think you can really stop it from doing that.


----------



## puffy137

Yvonne G said:


> Now I'm in your boat with geraniums. I can't grow them to save my life!


Geraniums are about the only things I do have some success with . I over summer them in a small airconditioned area, pinch out all blooms until I can put them outside in the cooler weather. Last year had great success with petunias this year Madeline the bunny clipped them all back to the roots , but they are coming up now. The secret to geraniums is not to water them often .


----------



## Prairie Mom

puffy137 said:


> Geraniums are about the only things I do have some success with . I over summer them in a small airconditioned area, pinch out all blooms until I can put them outside in the cooler weather. Last year had great success with petunias this year Madeline the bunny clipped them all back to the roots , but they are coming up now. The secret to geraniums is not to water them often .
> View attachment 118753


Beautiful kids and petunias I'll have to remember your tip about the geraniums.


----------



## Prairie Mom

*FOUND NEW PLANT LISTS*

I came across some plant lists published by the University of California that I thought were really helpful and wanted to share them on the forum. They're directed towards humans and safety regarding human consumption, so it is possible they may not be entirely accurate when discussing tortoise food. 

However, I still feel that these websites are really helpful because they list plants that are considered totally safe in every way and the TOXIC plant list details HOW the plant is considered toxic and even states whether it has *Oxalates. *Pretty nifty!

*SAFE LIST*
http://ucanr.edu/sites/poisonous_safe_plants/Safe_Plants_by_Common_Name/

*Toxic List*
http://ucanr.edu/sites/poisonous_safe_plants/Toxic_Plants_by_common_Name_659/


----------



## Prairie Mom

My purslane seedlings are doing well. These have been fun to grow because the germinate practically over night.



Then...









Yesterday:


----------



## Prairie Mom

I finally got some more potting soil yesterday, so I can transplant my other more desperate older seedlings. I'm not sure if I have a big enough stash of pots/bottles etc, so I'll just do what I can. It's freezing and snowy outside, so the kids and I will either be transplanting into potting soil over the BATH TUB or dirtying up the living room floor Whatever works!

My husband and I both have a major failing...our ambitions are ALWAYS bigger than the space we have to accomplish our "growing" desires--ha! look at my pun! With his strong encouragement, I still have TONS of seeds to plant and a house of cats to defend the seeds from. -Tricky, Tricky.

*Either way, there's lots of dirt photos in my future, so you growers in the warmer climates are going to need to show off your stuff and help the rest of us dream of sunnier days*


----------



## Yvonne G

I got a chuckle out of your comment about the purslane germinating almost overnight. Of course it does! It's a weed!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I got a chuckle out of your comment about the purslane germinating almost overnight. Of course it does! It's a weed!!!


it grows like a weed!!!  http://www.badum-tish.com/


----------



## puffy137

I've never grown anything from seed , too impatient . I bought my geraniums cheap at the end of the season &brought them through the hot summer. The petunias are cheap young plants costing 3 dollars for 13 plants. I like to water them with Miracle Grow added to the water, They seem to like that.Geranuims only need to be watered when they have become bone dry, then give them a good soaking .


----------



## Jacqui

I usually can do okay with most started plants, but seeds just do not work for me. The geraniums I have are also end of season sales, that I cut back to nothing and they came back strong for fall and are some how mostly still surviving in my house.


----------



## Anyfoot

Jacqui said:


> I need to start taking pictures of my plants when I get them, then again when the plant is dead. lol


This made me laugh, my eyes are watering.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Last year I tried to grow some heirloom tomatoes with absolutely no success.  The plant grew huge and even flowered, but absolutely no tomatoes grew. I purchased the plant pre-grown in its infant state from my local garden store. Do you guys think I didn't have success because of my area, or did it have something to do with the plant itself maybe...? I am wanting to try again this year, but am afraid I will waste the entire growing season like last year bc they may not grow again. I ended up running out for some jalapenos when the tomatoes failed, but I didn't get much from that plant because the season was almost over.

Oh and some extra info. I live in the Dallas, TX area. And I do all potted plants because I live in an apartment right now.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Anyfoot

Yvonne G said:


> Your indoor garden looks great, Chrissie. But it also looks like it makes quite a bit of extra work for you - taking care of and watering all those little pots.
> 
> Here's what my tortoise garden looks like this a.m.:
> 
> View attachment 118726
> 
> 
> Notice in the upper right corner of my picture and across the street? That's an almond orchard and it's in full bloom! It's quite beautiful.


You are lucky to live there. It looks beautiful. Are you allowed access to that almond orchard. You don't have a boundary around your garden, is that typical in America.


----------



## Prairie Mom

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Last year I tried to grow some heirloom tomatoes with absolutely no success.  The plant grew huge and even flowered, but absolutely no tomatoes grew. I purchased the plant pre-grown in its infant state from my local garden store. Do you guys think I didn't have success because of my area, or did it have something to do with the plant itself maybe...? I am wanting to try again this year, but am afraid I will waste the entire growing season like last year bc they may not grow again. I ended up running out for some jalapenos when the tomatoes failed, but I didn't get much from that plant because the season was almost over.
> 
> Oh and some extra info. I live in the Dallas, TX area. And I do all potted plants because I live in an apartment right now.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Well darn!  They're one of the best parts of summer gardening too! Were yours in full sun 6-8 hrs a day? I grow tomatoes in pots all the time too and it can be a challenge for me to keep the soil from drying out and stressing out the plants. My area isn't as hot like yours, but I have drying winds.

I'll make guesses, but I'm no expert.

Assuming the plant you got was fine, placed in a min of 6-8 hrs full sun, and you managed to keep the soil moist in your really hot climate AND STILL FLOWERING BUT NO FRUIT...
hmmm...I would guess the problem was with too hot outside temperatures or lack of pollinators.

-I kind of doubt it's the pollinators, but it doesn't hurt to put a few pretty flowers near your vegetable crops just to attract them.

I really suspect outside temperatures were the problem.
I have very cool summers and my problem is that if the nights are below 50'F for too long, my plants won't even flower. I'm guessing that because yours were flowering and not fruiting, they were stressed by too hot of temperatures. My sister lives in a state with warmer summers and if the temps are around 100'F her tomatoes stop producing.

Heirloom tomatoes are wonderful and saving seeds for free plants is a joy. But if I were in your boat, I would look into some fast ripening hybrids so that you could have tomatoes that are fast and ready to eat before the heat sets in.

@Iochroma , do you have any advice on this one? If heat is the culprit, is there a way of battling this problem?


----------



## Jacqui

lol I tried to grow Mr Stripey tomato for three years to get to eat one
 I have had better luck with other types.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> lol I tried to grow Mr Stripey tomato for three years to get to eat one
> I have had better luck with other types.


Mr. Stripey??


----------



## Prairie Mom

Anyfoot said:


> You are lucky to live there. It looks beautiful. Are you allowed access to that almond orchard. You don't have a boundary around your garden, is that typical in America.


Hi Anyfoot  I think it depends on where you live and how much land you have. I have a larger but typical suburban yard and garden in my part of the country. I have fences within fences! I have chain-link fences around my yard, because I have such heavy winds that often wood fences get blown down. I also put up fencing around my vegetables to keep some of the animals out.



Some day I'd love to put in brick or something like that, but I also need the sun to shine in from every direction because I have so much shade in my yard.


----------



## Anyfoot

Prairie Mom said:


> Hi Anyfoot  I think it depends on where you live and how much land you have. I have a larger but typical suburban yard and garden in my part of the country. I have fences within fences! I have chain-link fences around my yard, because I have such heavy winds that often wood fences get blown down. I also put up fencing around my vegetables to keep some of the animals out.
> View attachment 119048
> 
> 
> Some day I'd love to put in brick or something like that, but I also need the sun to shine in from every direction because I have so much shade in my yard.


Looks good that, My torts would have a birthday in there. I had a huge veggie patch at our old house. Need to sort one here but got to get torts sorted first. Is that corn or maze on l/hand side. Are you growing it in a grid formation. Brick is expensive, but sounds like you would be better off with brick and wrought iron or brick and wood. The brick wood give strength and wrought iron or wood would let light through.


----------



## Yvonne G

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Last year I tried to grow some heirloom tomatoes with absolutely no success.  The plant grew huge and even flowered, but absolutely no tomatoes grew. I purchased the plant pre-grown in its infant state from my local garden store. Do you guys think I didn't have success because of my area, or did it have something to do with the plant itself maybe...? I am wanting to try again this year, but am afraid I will waste the entire growing season like last year bc they may not grow again. I ended up running out for some jalapenos when the tomatoes failed, but I didn't get much from that plant because the season was almost over.
> 
> Oh and some extra info. I live in the Dallas, TX area. And I do all potted plants because I live in an apartment right now.
> 
> Thanks for any help!



If you didn't transfer any of the "stuff" from one bloom to another, that's why you didn't have any 'maters. Living indoors, there were no bees to pollinate for you, so you would have had to do it with a paint brush.


----------



## Yvonne G

Anyfoot said:


> You are lucky to live there. It looks beautiful. Are you allowed access to that almond orchard. You don't have a boundary around your garden, is that typical in America.



My whole property is fenced with a redwood privacy fence. The garden is outside the fence where I used to park my horse trailer.

There is no fence around the almond orchard, but I wouldn't presume to go on someone else's property.


----------



## Anyfoot

Yvonne G said:


> My whole property is fenced with a redwood privacy fence. The garden is outside the fence where I used to park my horse trailer.
> 
> There is no fence around the almond orchard, but I wouldn't presume to go on someone else's property.


Oh. I thought it was a public area for people to walk.


----------



## Yvonne G

Anyfoot said:


> Oh. I thought it was a public area for people to walk.



The public area where people can walk is down the hill in the right of the picture. I have my property line outlined with poles and cinder blocks. But it's a fairly rural area and there's not much foot traffic.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Anyfoot said:


> Looks good that, My torts would have a birthday in there. I had a huge veggie patch at our old house. Need to sort one here but got to get torts sorted first. Is that corn or maze on l/hand side. Are you growing it in a grid formation. Brick is expensive, but sounds like you would be better off with brick and wrought iron or brick and wood. The brick wood give strength and wrought iron or wood would let light through.


Yes, it's corn. It's a fast growing breed that only gets a little bigger than this photo. I often get surprise snow storms that damage my corn before a lot of it has ripened. I do plant it in a grid. This year, I will probably plant a lot less. I am using the rest of my seeds that I didn't finish up last year and want to try out larger quantities of other veg that I want to practice growing more of. 

I love the idea of brick and wrought iron. That would be beautiful.


----------



## Anyfoot

Prairie Mom said:


> Yes, it's corn. It's a fast growing breed that only gets a little bigger than this photo. I often get surprise snow storms that damage my corn before a lot of it has ripened. I do plant it in a grid. This year, I will probably plant a lot less. I am using the rest of my seeds that I didn't finish up last year and want to try out larger quantities of other veg that I want to practice growing more of.
> 
> I love the idea of brick and wrought iron. That would be beautiful.


Have tried growing mangetout peas. Right nice to eat in a stir fry. And you won't run out of them. I love em.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm going to try to print a screen shot of my property from Google Earth:




My garden is on the left side of the picture, outside the fence, but not at the edge of the street. My property continues north to the top of the picture to the white fence. The curvy, white driveway on the right side of the picture is my next door neighbor. I wish I knew how to draw on the picture with red lines so I could pin point the tortoise yards for you. This aerial view was taken prior to my new greenhouse build.


----------



## Anyfoot

Yvonne G said:


> I'm going to try to print a screen shot of my property from Google Earth:
> 
> View attachment 119050
> 
> 
> My garden is on the left side of the picture, outside the fence, but not at the edge of the street. My property continues north to the top of the picture to the white fence. The curvy, white driveway on the right side of the picture is my next door neighbor. I wish I knew how to draw on the picture with red lines so I could pin point the tortoise yards for you. This aerial view was taken prior to my new greenhouse build.


That's right good. I was told that in America that the average property is much bigger than in the uk. I Don't want to know the cost of yours but what is a typical price for an average house in lets say your area.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I'm going to try to print a screen shot of my property from Google Earth:
> 
> View attachment 119050
> 
> 
> My garden is on the left side of the picture, outside the fence, but not at the edge of the street. My property continues north to the top of the picture to the white fence. The curvy, white driveway on the right side of the picture is my next door neighbor. I wish I knew how to draw on the picture with red lines so I could pin point the tortoise yards for you. This aerial view was taken prior to my new greenhouse build.


Haha!!!

I know this place. You almost can see Bo and So.


----------



## Yvonne G

Anyfoot said:


> That's right good. I was told that in America that the average property is much bigger than in the uk. I Don't want to know the cost of yours but what is a typical price for an average house in lets say your area.




My house is just a very small 2 bedroom that has been converted to a 3 bedroom by enclosing the car port. It's not typical of my neighborhood. The houses in my neighborhood are probably around the $350,000 range and all are on at least half acre lots, with some even bigger. I'd love it if I could get that much for my little abode, but it hasn't been appraised that high, darn it!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Haha!!!
> 
> I know this place. You almost can see Bo and So.



You're more correct than you thought. The two dark spots in the front yard ARE Bo and So.


----------



## Anyfoot

Yvonne G said:


> My house is just a very small 2 bedroom that has been converted to a 3 bedroom by enclosing the car port. It's not typical of my neighborhood. The houses in my neighborhood are probably around the $350,000 range and all are on at least half acre lots, with some even bigger. I'd love it if I could get that much for my little abode, but it hasn't been appraised that high, darn it!


OMG I can see Bo and So. I'm assuming they are torts .lol


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> You're more correct than you thought. The two dark spots in the front yard ARE Bo and So.


I knew that was them. Way cool, way too cool.


----------



## Iochroma

Yvonne G said:


> If you didn't transfer any of the "stuff" from one bloom to another, that's why you didn't have any 'maters. Living indoors, there were no bees to pollinate for you, so you would have had to do it with a paint brush.


Actually, tomatoes will self pollenate, but they need the vibration of a buzzing bee to release the pollen, You can imitate this buzzing with an electric toothbrush.


----------



## Iochroma

Prairie Mom said:


> Well darn!  They're one of the best parts of summer gardening too! Were yours in full sun 6-8 hrs a day? I grow tomatoes in pots all the time too and it can be a challenge for me to keep the soil from drying out and stressing out the plants. My area isn't as hot like yours, but I have drying winds.
> 
> I'll make guesses, but I'm no expert.
> 
> Assuming the plant you got was fine, placed in a min of 6-8 hrs full sun, and you managed to keep the soil moist in your really hot climate AND STILL FLOWERING BUT NO FRUIT...
> hmmm...I would guess the problem was with too hot outside temperatures or lack of pollinators.
> 
> -I kind of doubt it's the pollinators, but it doesn't hurt to put a few pretty flowers near your vegetable crops just to attract them.
> 
> I really suspect outside temperatures were the problem.
> I have very cool summers and my problem is that if the nights are below 50'F for too long, my plants won't even flower. I'm guessing that because yours were flowering and not fruiting, they were stressed by too hot of temperatures. My sister lives in a state with warmer summers and if the temps are around 100'F her tomatoes stop producing.
> 
> Heirloom tomatoes are wonderful and saving seeds for free plants is a joy. But if I were in your boat, I would look into some fast ripening hybrids so that you could have tomatoes that are fast and ready to eat before the heat sets in.
> 
> @Iochroma , do you have any advice on this one? If heat is the culprit, is there a way of battling this problem?



Tomatoes in pots can fail for many reasons. Heirlooms can fail for many reasons. I would not venture a guess what might be the problem, but I will say that a self-watering container is the way to go with 'maters.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I'm going to try to print a screen shot of my property from Google Earth:
> 
> View attachment 119050
> 
> 
> My garden is on the left side of the picture, outside the fence, but not at the edge of the street. My property continues north to the top of the picture to the white fence. The curvy, white driveway on the right side of the picture is my next door neighbor. I wish I knew how to draw on the picture with red lines so I could pin point the tortoise yards for you. This aerial view was taken prior to my new greenhouse build.


YES!!! THAT IS SO COOL!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Iochroma said:


> Actually, tomatoes will self pollenate, but they need the vibration of a buzzing bee to release the pollen, You can imitate this buzzing with an electric toothbrush.


that's crazy! Who knew!? I'm going to start making buzzing noises as I weed


----------



## bouaboua

Anyfoot said:


> OMG I can see Bo and So. I'm assuming they are torts .lol


This is Bo and So.


Yvonne G said:


> I'm going to try to print a screen shot of my property from Google Earth:
> 
> View attachment 119050
> 
> 
> My garden is on the left side of the picture, outside the fence, but not at the edge of the street. My property continues north to the top of the picture to the white fence. The curvy, white driveway on the right side of the picture is my next door neighbor. I wish I knew how to draw on the picture with red lines so I could pin point the tortoise yards for you. This aerial view was taken prior to my new greenhouse build.



Here you go Yvonne....


----------



## Turtulas-Len

One of the easiest ways to freeze opuntia is 




These are some my newer cactus types that don't get many (if any) long spines, so far they seem to be holding up to single digit temperatures and continuing below freezing stretches, some lasting for almost a week. This is a good test winter to see how hardy these and some of the other plants really are. It's 10 F now and supposed to be 4 F as a low. If the ones in the 2nd and 3rd pics make it, I will be able to share some pads for new plants this summer to people in cold weather areas that want to grow their own. I always have extra humifusia and I believe it will grow just about anywhere.


----------



## bouaboua

Turtulas-Len said:


> One of the easiest ways to freeze opuntia is
> View attachment 119087
> View attachment 119085
> View attachment 119083
> View attachment 119084
> These are some my newer cactus types that don't get many (if any) long spines, so far they seem to be holding up to single digit temperatures and continuing below freezing stretches, some lasting for almost a week. This is a good test winter to see how hardy these and some of the other plants really are. It's 10 F now and supposed to be 4 F as a low. If the ones in the 2nd and 3rd pics make it, I will be able to share some pads for new plants this summer to people in cold weather areas that want to grow their own. I always have extra humifusia and I believe it will grow just about anywhere.


OMG......That is cold for sure! ! ! !


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Turtulas-Len said:


> One of the easiest ways to freeze opuntia is
> View attachment 119087
> View attachment 119085
> View attachment 119083
> View attachment 119084
> These are some my newer cactus types that don't get many (if any) long spines, so far they seem to be holding up to single digit temperatures and continuing below freezing stretches, some lasting for almost a week. This is a good test winter to see how hardy these and some of the other plants really are. It's 10 F now and supposed to be 4 F as a low. If the ones in the 2nd and 3rd pics make it, I will be able to share some pads for new plants this summer to people in cold weather areas that want to grow their own. I always have extra humifusia and I believe it will grow just about anywhere.


Are these the cacti you were telling me about?
Wow, I need to look into those!


----------



## puffy137

Yvonne G said:


> I'm going to try to print a screen shot of my property from Google Earth:
> 
> View attachment 119050
> 
> 
> My garden is on the left side of the picture, outside the fence, but not at the edge of the street. My property continues north to the top of the picture to the white fence. The curvy, white driveway on the right side of the picture is my next door neighbor. I wish I knew how to draw on the picture with red lines so I could pin point the tortoise yards for you. This aerial view was taken prior to my new greenhouse build.


 
Oh thank god , you have neighbours. I was imagining you a million miles from civilization ,living alone with a shot gun for protection . Phew . now I can relax !!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtulas-Len said:


> One of the easiest ways to freeze opuntia is
> View attachment 119087
> View attachment 119085
> View attachment 119083
> View attachment 119084
> These are some my newer cactus types that don't get many (if any) long spines, so far they seem to be holding up to single digit temperatures and continuing below freezing stretches, some lasting for almost a week. This is a good test winter to see how hardy these and some of the other plants really are. It's 10 F now and supposed to be 4 F as a low. If the ones in the 2nd and 3rd pics make it, I will be able to share some pads for new plants this summer to people in cold weather areas that want to grow their own. I always have extra humifusia and I believe it will grow just about anywhere.


Cool. Keep us posted


----------



## mini_max

Sorry, wasn't sure where to post this. Could anyone advise how to propagate a new plant from an existing Christmas cactus? Thanks!


----------



## tortdad

Pinch a piece off and put it in some dirt. Cactus is super easy to do. You can rip a piece off and put in a cup of water for a while first if you want but you don't need too.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Break off a small part ( 2sections is one part ) let it set on a counter over night . Than stick it in the soul about a 1/4 inch . It should start to root in about a month . You will want to start 3-6 plants . Water from the bottom of the pot about once a week .


----------



## mini_max

Thanks guys. Grandpa turtle, I shall do my best to plant the cactus deep in my soul Tee hee, I couldn't resist. I love how I spend more time correcting auto-correct than I do writing my messages. Ahhh, technology.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> One of the easiest ways to freeze opuntia is



Thanks for the chuckle, you have no idea how much I needed one today.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> that's crazy! Who knew!? I'm going to start making buzzing noises as I weed



The straight jacket is on it's way. lol


----------



## Anyfoot

Right. @Jacqui . Beat this, I've managed to start to kill this plant in under 2 weeks.. Yep its actually 13 days since I bought this. 
Yeh I know what, lets have a dead plant competition, I may finally win something. 
Does anyone know what I am doing wrong. Could it be to moist.
@Yvonne G @Iochroma anyone. 
1st photo is where it lives.


----------



## Prairie Mom

mini_max said:


> Thanks guys. Grandpa turtle, I shall do my best to plant the cactus deep in my soul Tee hee, I couldn't resist. I love how I spend more time correcting auto-correct than I do writing my messages. Ahhh, technology.


 What typo!? All of my plants are first seeded in my SOUL and then transplanted somewhere for my children and animals to enjoy.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Break off a small part ( 2sections is one part ) let it set on a counter over night . Than stick it in the soul about a 1/4 inch . It should start to root in about a month . You will want to start 3-6 plants . Water from the bottom of the pot about once a week .


Grandpa Turtle, are you growing any food for your turtle/tortoises right now? What kind of beasties do you have and what has worked well for you?


----------



## Yvonne G

Anyfoot said:


> Right. @Jacqui . Beat this, I've managed to start to kill this plant in under 2 weeks.. Yep its actually 13 days since I bought this.
> Yeh I know what, lets have a dead plant competition, I may finally win something.
> Does anyone know what I am doing wrong. Could it be to moist.
> @Yvonne G @Iochroma anyone.
> 1st photo is where it lives.
> View attachment 119177
> View attachment 119178



Too much water and not enough light. You should probably re-pot it into a clay pot with nice, loose potting soil. When you sit a plastic pot down into another pot like that, when you water, the excess water just sits there and takes a very long time to evaporate. You need a regular saucer so you can see just how much water is running out of the pot and maybe even dump the water out of the saucer.


----------



## Anyfoot

Yvonne G said:


> Too much water and not enough light. You should probably re-pot it into a clay pot with nice, loose potting soil. When you sit a plastic pot down into another pot like that, when you water, the excess water just sits there and takes a very long time to evaporate. You need a regular saucer so you can see just how much water is running out of the pot and maybe even dump the water out of the saucer.


Excellent. Everything is so logical once someone else tells you. Thank you.


----------



## Prairie Mom

We're having a blast playing getting the house "dirty" this weekend I'll try to post a bunch of pictures of our re-potting extravaganza later.

Meanwhile, I just wanted to show @Turtulas-Len and other dirty-handed friends that I switched how I'm using soda bottles to the improved method that Len showed at the beginning of this forum...



It's working really great. I just have to keep in mind how top-heavy the bottles are and be careful not to knock them over.


This zucchini is grateful that I finally took the time to put it in a bigger pot This really has solved the drainage problem really nicely.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Mulberry from my mulberry tree!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 119516
> 
> Mulberry from my mulberry tree!





A flower in our Papaya (or Avocado?) tree! 


Mulberries that just grew! 


Had a great day today!
       
*!!!*


----------



## Yvonne G

It's interesting how the fruit and the flowers grow out of the trunk of the trees.


----------



## HLogic

That is a papaya. Do you have more growing nearby? They are dioecious plants, requiring both male & female in order to produce fruit.


----------



## Prairie Mom

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 119517
> 
> A flower in our Papaya (or Avocado?) tree!
> View attachment 119519
> 
> Mulberries that just grew!
> View attachment 119518
> 
> Had a great day today!
> 
> *!!!*


Awesome pictures, Abdulla!!! I'm growing teeny tiny mulberry right now, but I've never tasted the fruit. Please fill me in on how they taste once yours has ripened.


----------



## Yvonne G

HLogic said:


> That is a papaya. Do you have more growing nearby? They are dioecious plants, requiring both male & female in order to produce fruit.



I had no idea you were so plant knowledgeable. I enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## Prairie Mom

HLogic said:


> That is a papaya. Do you have more growing nearby? They are dioecious plants, requiring both male & female in order to produce fruit.





Yvonne G said:


> I had no idea you were so plant knowledgeable. I enjoy reading your posts.


Hlogic is just all-around knowledgeable. Let's see...he's taught me about: weather, Ancient Central and South American cultures, tortoise hearing, and NOW PAPAYAS!!! Is there ANYTHING HE CANNOT DO!?


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm replanting what I refer to as my tortoise's "Edible Curtain."




zucchini, pumpkin, and pea vines

I've recently started growing these for my closed chamber as a nice winter treat. I have 8 total square pots like this and am using saved pumpkin and zucchini seeds. I let the seedlings get to a decent size, repot them in potting soil, and direct plant some sugar snap pea seeds which don't take as long to grow. I let these delicious healthy young vines grow under my lights and then hang them up high in her closed chamber as her own delicious privacy screen/curtain.

I may make a thread to show how pretty they are once they've grown out. Mavis LOVES them, so her Mommy is working hard to keep 'em comin'!


----------



## Anyfoot

Hi all

Are tomato plants poisonous to torts?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Anyfoot said:


> Hi all
> 
> Are tomato plants poisonous to torts?


In large amounts, they are poisonous to everyone. (Although, I recently read about people experimenting with cooking with them. Interesting to read about, but no thanks!). I always have tomato plants growing throughout the yard and my young sulcata often snags bites with no ill effects. She doesn't have any interest in eating large amounts, so I don't even bother to shield them. I know of other members who have fed them intentionally, but this is really not recommended.


----------



## Prairie Mom

*Photos from Re-Potting Day*
I finally took some time this weekend to repot my young seedlings that were desperate for more room to grow. I grabbed my cute little helpers and made a big mess in the living room.
*

*
Most of the year my husband and I hate the trash we save for repotting, but on days like this...We are sooo grateful for everything we saved.
*

*
The kids are definitely in a silly mood and looking forward to digging in dirt.
*

*
Nothing beats a big pile of DIRT in the DINING ROOM! 
*

*
Because my growing season is so short, the most important parts of my gardening happen in the HOUSE. It's a good thing my husband and I are both equally crazy in the exact same ways 
*

*
They're off to work! It's crazy and chaotic at times, but my kids are genuinely helpful. They are such good little gardeners. Neighbors have even asked my little hobbit crew to deadhead their flower beds. They do a great job with kid scissors. 
*

*
Look at her go!!! She's only FOUR!!! I'm so amazed by my little sweatheart.
*

HERE IS THE WORK THEY DID... 


*
I'm hoping we won't have to repot again before they go into the garden this June.
*



The tortoise food continues to do well




Believe it or not...we still have tons more seeds that we'll plant. I'll use the now empty seed starter trays and get going on my celery, brassicas, peppers, and edible flowers. 

Some people bowl; we play in the dirt!! *


----------



## bouaboua

Prairie Mom said:


> *Photos from Re-Potting Day*
> I finally took some time this weekend to repot my young seedlings that were desperate for more room to grow. I grabbed my cute little helpers and made a big mess in the living room.
> *
> View attachment 119567
> *
> Most of the year my husband and I hate the trash we save for repotting, but on days like this...We are sooo grateful for everything we saved.
> *
> View attachment 119568
> *
> The kids are definitely in a silly mood and looking forward to digging in dirt.
> *
> View attachment 119569
> *
> Nothing beats a big pile of DIRT in the DINING ROOM!
> *
> View attachment 119570
> *
> Because my growing season is so short, the most important parts of my gardening happen in the HOUSE. It's a good thing my husband and I are both equally crazy in the exact same ways
> *
> View attachment 119571
> *
> They're off to work! It's crazy and chaotic at times, but my kids are genuinely helpful. They are such good little gardeners. Neighbors have even asked my little hobbit crew to deadhead their flower beds. They do a great job with kid scissors.
> *
> View attachment 119572
> *
> Look at her go!!! She's only FOUR!!! I'm so amazed by my little sweatheart.
> *
> 
> HERE IS THE WORK THEY DID...
> 
> View attachment 119573
> *
> I'm hoping we won't have to repot again before they go into the garden this June.
> *
> View attachment 119574
> 
> 
> The tortoise food continues to do well
> 
> View attachment 119575
> 
> 
> Believe it or not...we still have tons more seeds that we'll plant. I'll use the now empty seed starter trays and get going on my celery, brassicas, peppers, and edible flowers.
> 
> Some people bowl; we play in the dirt!! *


What a happy family activity! ! ! To the benefit of Trots.......Hooray! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

Chrissy, you just blow my mind!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Ha ha Thanks Yvonne and Bouaboua!

It's my little four year old that blows my mind. She has some amazing selective abilities. She can repot plants like a PRO (she shocks me!), but still insists on me helping her get dressed....hmmmm


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Ha ha Thanks Yvonne and Bouaboua!
> 
> It's my little four year old that blows my mind. She has some amazing selective abilities. She can repot plants like a PRO (she shocks me!), but still insists on me helping her get dressed....hmmmm



Priorities!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Priorities!


hee hee! Definitely!


----------



## Yvonne G

Here's my springtime greenhouse garden this a.m.:





Every time I water I wash more soil off the elephant ear bulbs. I'm going to have to add some tomorrow.


----------



## Jacqui

MY cats think you have an awesome litter box there.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> Here's my springtime greenhouse garden this a.m.:
> 
> View attachment 119771
> View attachment 119772
> 
> 
> Every time I water I wash more soil off the elephant ear bulbs. I'm going to have to add some tomorrow.


That looks Awesome, Yvonne! It looks like everything is growing really well. So cool. Your whole greenhouse looks great. What is on the left side in the blue pot next to the hostas?


----------



## HLogic

Prairie Mom said:


> Hlogic is just all-around knowledgeable. Let's see...he's taught me about: weather, Ancient Central and South American cultures, tortoise hearing, and NOW PAPAYAS!!! Is there ANYTHING HE CANNOT DO!?



Being a biologist [by education], having a library of ~60 tort books and having widely & wildly varying interests (and being able to highlight a term, right-click and select "Search Google for...") has served me well.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> MY cats think you have an awesome litter box there.



Mine do too. I couldn't figure out why the hostas wouldn't stay buried. I finally realized and started keeping the door shut.


----------



## Yvonne G

HLogic said:


> Being a biologist [by education], having a library of ~60 tort books and having widely & wildly varying interests (and being able to highlight a term, right-click and select "Search with Google") has served me well.



I used to be able to do this too, Art, but for some reason the function no longer shows up on the right click menu.


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom said:


> That looks Awesome, Yvonne! It looks like everything is growing really well. So cool. Your whole greenhouse looks great. What is on the left side in the blue pot next to the hostas?




I have some holly hock seeds, rose of sharon seeds and rainbow eucalyptus seeds in veggie containers.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh wait...you mean the pot on the stand? That's elephant ear.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Prairie Mom said:


> In large amounts, they are poisonous to everyone. (Although, I recently read about people experimenting with cooking with them. Interesting to read about, but no thanks!). I always have tomato plants growing throughout the yard and my young sulcata often snags bites with no ill effects. She doesn't have any interest in eating large amounts, so I don't even bother to shield them. I know of other members who have fed them intentionally, but this is really not recommended.



My cat loves to eat leaves from anything I plant outside, including the tomato leaves and jalapeno leaves. I did not realize they were poisonous. Thank you!


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Prairie Mom said:


> Well darn!  They're one of the best parts of summer gardening too! Were yours in full sun 6-8 hrs a day? I grow tomatoes in pots all the time too and it can be a challenge for me to keep the soil from drying out and stressing out the plants. My area isn't as hot like yours, but I have drying winds.
> 
> I'll make guesses, but I'm no expert.
> 
> Assuming the plant you got was fine, placed in a min of 6-8 hrs full sun, and you managed to keep the soil moist in your really hot climate AND STILL FLOWERING BUT NO FRUIT...
> hmmm...I would guess the problem was with too hot outside temperatures or lack of pollinators.
> 
> -I kind of doubt it's the pollinators, but it doesn't hurt to put a few pretty flowers near your vegetable crops just to attract them.
> 
> I really suspect outside temperatures were the problem.
> I have very cool summers and my problem is that if the nights are below 50'F for too long, my plants won't even flower. I'm guessing that because yours were flowering and not fruiting, they were stressed by too hot of temperatures. My sister lives in a state with warmer summers and if the temps are around 100'F her tomatoes stop producing.
> 
> Heirloom tomatoes are wonderful and saving seeds for free plants is a joy. But if I were in your boat, I would look into some fast ripening hybrids so that you could have tomatoes that are fast and ready to eat before the heat sets in.
> 
> @Iochroma , do you have any advice on this one? If heat is the culprit, is there a way of battling this problem?



Thanks Crissy for all of these ideas! I bet you are right with the temps being too hot. My balcony is facing west and gets the hottest sun of the day from about 2-7 or 8pm during the summer months. It gets really hot here too. Summertime temps are usually anywhere from 97-105 on the constant. Does this mean I won't be able to grow tomatoes at all due to the placement of my balcony?
I will definitely look for these fast ripening hybrids you speak of and try those STAT! Is this something I could get at my local gardening store, or would I have to look online for them somewhere? What other types of veggies have you had success with growing in pots? I really want to grow more veggies along with all the herbs I already grow for some great sustainable and cheap meals! But, my knowledge of gardening is in the novice stage at best.

Also, do you have any suggestions for pretty flowers I could put out that would not be poisonous for my cat? She loves to go out on the balcony when the weather is nice and they first thing she does is go straight for any plants in sight!


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Yvonne G said:


> If you didn't transfer any of the "stuff" from one bloom to another, that's why you didn't have any 'maters. Living indoors, there were no bees to pollinate for you, so you would have had to do it with a paint brush.



Hi Yvonne. My tomato plant was living outdoors on my balcony during its entire lifetime. I did notice bees around every once in a while, so I don't think pollinators was the problem, although it did cross my mind. I will keep this in mind if I am seeing the same thing again this year.


----------



## Prairie Mom

TuRtLE1924 said:


> My cat loves to eat leaves from anything I plant outside, including the tomato leaves and jalapeno leaves. I did not realize they were poisonous. Thank you!


My understanding is that they're only dangerous in LARGE amounts. I've seen people freak out on the forum many times, because their tortoise took a bite of tomato leaf. It's not a big deal. My animals have had plenty of tomato leaves. My tortoise snags them regularly. I don't even bother chasing her away from plants. So, my vote is, keep your plants right where you like them and don't stress about it too much


----------



## Prairie Mom

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Thanks Crissy for all of these ideas! I bet you are right with the temps being too hot. My balcony is facing west and gets the hottest sun of the day from about 2-7 or 8pm during the summer months. It gets really hot here too. Summertime temps are usually anywhere from 97-105 on the constant. Does this mean I won't be able to grow tomatoes at all due to the placement of my balcony?
> I will definitely look for these fast ripening hybrids you speak of and try those STAT! Is this something I could get at my local gardening store, or would I have to look online for them somewhere? What other types of veggies have you had success with growing in pots? I really want to grow more veggies along with all the herbs I already grow for some great sustainable and cheap meals! But, my knowledge of gardening is in the novice stage at best.
> 
> Also, do you have any suggestions for pretty flowers I could put out that would not be poisonous for my cat? She loves to go out on the balcony when the weather is nice and they first thing she does is go straight for any plants in sight!


I'm glad you found my guesses helpful. I hope they're actually true It does sound like your tomatoes are dealing with way more light and heat than the average mater out there. I'm pretty new at gardening too. I only have a few years of success under my belt. My advice to you is to BE A STUBBORN GARDENER Just because something doesn't work..TRY, TRY, and TRY some more until you figure it out. MAKE IT WORK!!! My challenge is that I have a VERY SHORT and COLD growing season. I'm determined to grow food and am figuring out ways to do it. If I can--YOU CAN!

Be stubborn and fight the heat
If heat is truly your problem, if I were stuck in your shoes, I'd try to figure out ways to cool my tomatoes down. I'd probably plant them way earlier in the year when it isn't so hot. To keep the tomatoes going, I'd probably look into ways to cool them off a bit like: bring them in for the hottest part of the day, put them in a shadier spot with dappled sunlight or maybe even PART SUN ( think your tomatoes are probably getting more than enough). Try googling: "How to grow tomatoes with the name of the city you live in" and see if there are any tips out there. -I've done that for myself tons of times.

Fast ripening Hybrids
Yes, you can get fast ripening tomatoes anywhere. Even supermarket flower departments. Varieties like "early girl" will be good and I bet your area has even other more fast ripening varieties.

POTS
I've had success growing LOTS of stuff in pots... Tomatoes for sure, beans and peas (just remember these are COLD season vegetables ---not summer!)--my family loves sugar snap peas---you can give the vines to your tortoise and they do GREAT in pots--just give them some weave to climb up. We've even grown squash (zucchini & yellow squash) and pumpkin in huge pots. My Dad is growing raspberry bushes in pots. Goji berries also do really well in pots. Strawberries of course. The trick is keeping everything moist all the time. In your area, the pots will dry out constantly.

As for safe flowers...
I recently shared some plant lists I found on this thread by the University of California. THEY ARE AWESOME! It lists plants that are COMPLETELY non-toxic (even for human consumption)....http://ucanr.edu/sites/poisonous_safe_plants/Safe_Plants_by_Common_Name/

I also made a thread about pretty tort food, but all the flowers listed on my original post wouldn't harm your cat either. Maybe you'll see something you like...
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...pics-of-annuals-cold-hardy-perennials.110773/

Good luck and be stubborn!
Thanks for the garden chat---I really enjoyed it
Chrissy


----------



## HLogic

Did you know that tomato leaves have one of the highest concentrations of calcium available in the plant kingdom?

http://www.ars-grin.gov/duke/highchem.html - Enter "calcium" in the text box & click the 'Top 40' checkbox.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Iochroma said:


> Tomatoes in pots can fail for many reasons. Heirlooms can fail for many reasons. I would not venture a guess what might be the problem, but I will say that a self-watering container is the way to go with 'maters.



I have never heard of these before. Thanks for the tip. I have just researched them a bit and think I will be getting a couple for this growing season. Maybe this will help to keep my plants completely hydrated in my scorching summer heat! Plus I need to get everything planted now before it gets really hot!


----------



## HLogic

You can try wrapping the pots with aluminum foil (shiny side out) to reflect some of the heat.


----------



## Yvonne G

Our summers are 100F or high 90's almost every day, and my son-in-law has great luck with tomatoes. He uses those upside down hanging tomato planters and gets a great crop yield.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

HLogic said:


> You can try wrapping the pots with aluminum foil (shiny side out) to reflect some of the heat.



That is a great idea! Thanks HLogic!


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Yvonne G said:


> Our summers are 100F or high 90's almost every day, and my son-in-law has great luck with tomatoes. He uses those upside down hanging tomato planters and gets a great crop yield.



Really? Well I wonder what my problem is then, amateur gardener error maybe?? I will check out these hanging planters as well? I haven't before because we have many (very cute) little birds around and thought the hanging planters would attract them more. At this point though, I am willing to try anything to get some good maters and other veggies growing!


----------



## Prairie Mom

HLogic said:


> Did you know that tomato leaves have one of the highest concentrations of calcium available in the plant kingdom?
> 
> http://www.ars-grin.gov/duke/highchem.html - Enter "calcium" in the text box & click the 'Top 40' checkbox.


I had no idea! That is so interesting and what a great website!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> Our summers are 100F or high 90's almost every day, and my son-in-law has great luck with tomatoes. He uses those upside down hanging tomato planters and gets a great crop yield.





TuRtLE1924 said:


> Really? Well I wonder what my problem is then, amateur gardener error maybe?? I will check out these hanging planters as well? I haven't before because we have many (very cute) little birds around and thought the hanging planters would attract them more. At this point though, I am willing to try anything to get some good maters and other veggies growing!



My parents live in an area that sounds like Yvonne's. They simply drown in tomatoes---it's amazing. The reason why I had guessed heat (I can easily be WRONG!!! NEVER TRUST ME..mwa ha ha) is because last summer was unusually hot (I can't remember the degrees, but well ABOVE one hundred) for several weeks and both my sister's and my parents' tomatoes stopped producing. I heard from family that in extreme heat tomatoes become stressed. It took a long time for their plants to recover and begin producing for them again. They were pretty bummed about it. It's not something that happens in their area often and it isn't as hot as Texas.


----------



## Prairie Mom

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Really? Well I wonder what my problem is then, amateur gardener error maybe?? I will check out these hanging planters as well? I haven't before because we have many (very cute) little birds around and thought the hanging planters would attract them more. At this point though, I am willing to try anything to get some good maters and other veggies growing!


I did a quick google search just because I'm nosey...hee hee
I found these two texas websites that might be helpful...
http://www.dallasnews.com/lifestyle...0140612-6-tips-for-texas-tomato-gardeners.ece
http://nhg.typepad.com/north-haven-gardens/2015/02/time-for-tomato-frenzy.html


----------



## Prairie Mom

What veg/fruit has everyone successfully grown in pots? Any tips?


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Prairie Mom said:


> My parents live in an area that sounds like Yvonne's. They simply drown in tomatoes---it's amazing. The reason why I had guessed heat (I can easily be WRONG!!! NEVER TRUST ME..mwa ha ha) is because last summer was unusually hot (I can't remember the degrees, but well ABOVE one hundred) for several weeks and both my sister's and my parents' tomatoes stopped producing. I heard from family that in extreme heat tomatoes become stressed. It took a long time for their plants to recover and begin producing for them again. They were pretty bummed about it. It's not something that happens in their area often and it isn't as hot as Texas.



Our summer was very hot last year and lasted for a looong time. We didn't finally get some nice 80s temps until about December and then it started to cool down more to 70s and 60s, then back to 80s & 90s. Every Texan will tell you that if for some reason you don't like the weather today, just wait until tomorrow, it will be different! So, I do think you may be right about the heat, especially since my balcony gets sun at the hottest part of the day and there is no area that the plants can be shaded from it. I really appreciate everyone's input here. I am going to try out each one of them and see what happens! I will def add pictures when/if I get some things growing.

I also found this website that I thought was very informative. I think I will try this self-watering grow box. http://mrbrownthumb.blogspot.com/2010/07/garden-patch-grow-box.html


----------



## Momof4

What weed is this?


----------



## Yvonne G

Not a weed. Looks like turnip greens.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Not a weed. Looks like turnip greens.



Your right, it does! I live on 2 acres and it's everywhere. I haven't seen any turnips though. I will look tomorrow. 
Is it safe to feed?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> Your right, it does! I live on 2 acres and it's everywhere. I haven't seen any turnips though. I will look tomorrow.
> Is it safe to feed?


Hi Mamma I just logged in to look around. I have no clue what the plant is, but always trust Yvonne's hunches --Just wanted to let you know that I've looked it up and fed my sulcata both turnip and beet greens. They're fine as part of a varied diet. Woo-hoo to free tort food!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I saw this on my facebook feed and MELTED OVER IT! It's intended to be a dog house and has "a green roof" with strawberries and herbs growing in it. I saw this and immediately pictured Mavis when she's over 50lbs ducking in there for some shade. I NEED THIS in my garden! I could plant her favorite vegetable vines, weeds, and flowers on the top. LOVE IT!

Look at the little downspout that goes down into the water dish. I'd love to have that leak excess water from the plants on the roof into a little tortoise soaking pool



by Jo Thompson Garden Design 

<div id="fb-root"></div><script>(function(d, s, id) { var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0]; if (d.getElementById(id)) return; js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id; js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#xfbml=1"; fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs);}(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));</script><div class="fb-post" data-href="https://www.facebook.com/JoThompson...1828.170812986278272/1107391775953717/?type=1" data-width="466"><div class="fb-xfbml-parse-ignore"><a href="[a href="https://www.facebook.com/JoThompsonGardenDesign">Jo[/a] Thompson Garden Design</a>.</div></div>


----------



## peasinapod

Prairie Mom said:


> I saw this on my facebook feed and MELTED OVER IT! It's intended to be a dog house and has "a green roof" with strawberries and herbs growing in it. I saw this and immediately pictured Mavis when she's over 50lbs ducking in there for some shade. I NEED THIS in my garden! I could plant her favorite vegetable vines, weeds, and flowers on the top. LOVE IT!
> 
> Look at the little downspout that goes down into the water dish. I'd love to have that leak excess water from the plants on the roof into a little tortoise soaking pool
> 
> View attachment 119890
> 
> by Jo Thompson Garden Design
> 
> <div id="fb-root"></div><script>(function(d, s, id) { var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0]; if (d.getElementById(id)) return; js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id; js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#xfbml=1"; fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs);}(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));</script><div class="fb-post" data-href="https://www.facebook.com/JoThompson...1828.170812986278272/1107391775953717/?type=1" data-width="466"><div class="fb-xfbml-parse-ignore"><a href="[a href="https://www.facebook.com/JoThompsonGardenDesign">Jo[/a] Thompson Garden Design</a>.</div></div>


So cute! It looks amazing.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Everyone's garden looks so good.
I gave mine a facelift..


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This has grown from a RAPESEED that fell out of the bird feeder. I left it alone. The tortoises eat it up!
Also a shot showing several of my seven Hibiscus plants.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Prairie Mom said:


> What veg/fruit has everyone successfully grown in pots? Any tips?


kale


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Everyone's garden looks so good.
> I gave mine a facelift..
> 
> View attachment 120002



Lookin' good!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Less embarrassing. 
Thanks for being kind.


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Everyone's garden looks so good.
> I gave mine a facelift..
> 
> View attachment 120002


Well that just looks GREAT! I love all the nice design work your did. Tortoise food & veg can look pretty! What all are you growing?? I love the clover in the pot---I'm going to do the same thing shortly 

And the rapeseed "bush" cracks me up! The only thing I've accidentally grown from a feeder is thistle---and they were very UNWELCOME.

Your whole yard is looking nice. I like the little walkway and pretty shrubs!


----------



## Prairie Mom

maggie3fan said:


> kale


Kale---that's a good idea!


----------



## Jacqui

Okay, I bought a new Rosemary plant today while at WalMart. Any bets as to how many days til it dies?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Okay, I bought a new Rosemary plant today while at WalMart. Any bets as to how many days til it dies?


Awesome Jacqui I need to get some Rosemary. I read that they're really good at attracting pollinators.

How soon will you be able to plant outside? My Nurseries aren't even open yet. When is the last frost expected to be in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Odin's Gma

Hello fellow tort gardeners! I have an emergency. I just noticed a whitefly issue on my hibiscus, I'm in MN so all the tort food is indoors right now and even though it is far from widespread, it runs the risk of spreading to all my Odin's (sulcata) food sources! Any ideas on tort safe control?


I know, I know, I shouldn't have purchased those miniature roses on a whim a few weeks back


----------



## Prairie Mom

Odin's Gma said:


> Hello fellow tort gardeners! I have an emergency. I just noticed a whitefly issue on my hibiscus, I'm in MN so all the tort food is indoors right now and even though it is far from widespread, it runs the risk of spreading to all my Odin's (sulcata) food sources! Any ideas on tort safe control?
> 
> 
> I know, I know, I shouldn't have purchased those miniature roses on a whim a few weeks back


yech! I've never had WHITE flies. Only fruit flies, which I don't really mind. I have seen other forum members with really nicely planted tortoise tables hang carnivorous plants over their tort table to keep down the bugs.

I've heard that "pitcher" plants can be quite effective, but have never done it myself.


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000N1AJ2A/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Odin's Gma

Prairie Mom said:


> yech! I've never had WHITE flies. Only fruit flies, which I don't really mind. I have seen other forum members with really nicely planted tortoise tables hang carnivorous plants over their tort table to keep down the bugs.
> 
> I've heard that "pitcher" plants can be quite effective, but have never done it myself.


We get fruit flies now and again and they don't bother me either, easy enough to control with a vinegar trap, and the white flies probably wouldn't bother me if they couldn't eventually kill his beloved hibiscus. Bugs are just a part of gardening after all. I did start a pitcher plant and a venus flytrap but they are tiny babies right now without their wonderful bug catching abilities. 
Maybe I will go buy some established ones, or go on a spider hunt around the house and gently relocate any I find to the plant.


----------



## Momof4

I'm going to the Tractor Supply today. What is a good grass that stays on the shorter side? My Redfoots don't graze but I wanted to cover the dirt patches in their pen.


----------



## Yvonne G

White flies - Get a spray bottle and fill it 3/4 with water, then add a couple tablespoons of cooking oil and a few drops of dish washing liquid. Shake well, and continue shaking as you use it. Be sure to spray the undersides of the leaves too. Don't let the plant sit in the sun because the sun burns the leaves if they have this on them.


----------



## Odin's Gma

Yvonne G said:


> White flies - Get a spray bottle and fill it 3/4 with water, then add a couple tablespoons of cooking oil and a few drops of dish washing liquid. Shake well, and continue shaking as you use it. Be sure to spray the undersides of the leaves too. Don't let the plant sit in the sun because the sun burns the leaves if they have this on them.



Thanks, Yvonne. I moved it into the shower and sprayed it many times with a mild dishing soap / water solution and let it sit between applications (5-6 times). I made sure to completely douse all leaves on both sides until I saw no trace of those pesky little buggers. Just got done rinsing it for the second time with plain water. Also sprayed the new roses and the geranium, since I also found a few on them. Do you think I should do it again with the addition of the oil or will weekly treatments like I just did keep them in check?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> White flies - Get a spray bottle and fill it 3/4 with water, then add a couple tablespoons of cooking oil and a few drops of dish washing liquid. Shake well, and continue shaking as you use it. Be sure to spray the undersides of the leaves too. Don't let the plant sit in the sun because the sun burns the leaves if they have this on them.


awesome, Yvonne! I'll have to remember this advice!

Keep us posted on how it works for you Odin'sGma!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> I'm going to the Tractor Supply today. What is a good grass that stays on the shorter side? My Redfoots don't graze but I wanted to cover the dirt patches in their pen.


hmmmm...trixy...I'm not sure if I really know of shorter grass. Well, come to think of it, I've noticed that my shade grass seems to grow more slowly and get short seed heads before the rest of my sunny fescue.

Ever thought of doing a ground cover instead? Maybe sphagnum moss, ice plant, or even creeping thyme?----they won't eat the thyme at all, but it will be a nice soft low water ground cover. Maybe fill in the holes with something cool like strawberry plants? Clover, mallow? Sorry, I'm probably not being much help. Have fun in the garden section, Momof4!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Look at what I found on the Tortoise Table! ....




http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/topiary_tortoise_62.asp?st=true ---One of the Tortoise table admins made it. They show in detail how they accomplished this!

The Tortoise Table is awesome. The people there are SO NICE and eager to help. I was very impressed when I emailed them an inquiry several months ago. Great people!


----------



## Odin's Gma

Prairie Mom said:


> Keep us posted on how it works for you Odin'sGma!


Just redid it with the addition of oil, now my bathtub is all greasy, sure hope Odin appreciates my sacrifice.


----------



## Odin's Gma

Prairie Mom said:


> Look at what I found on the Tortoise Table! ....
> 
> View attachment 120323
> 
> 
> http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/topiary_tortoise_62.asp?st=true ---One of the Tortoise table admins made it. They show in detail how they accomplished this!



_*squeeee*_

I just ordered an agave seed mix to add some additional succulents to Odin's diet and this has my mind reeling with fun possibilities!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Odin's Gma said:


> Just redid it with the addition of oil, now my bathtub is all greasy, sure hope Odin appreciates my sacrifice.


ba ha ha ha 


Also, I'll need to look into the agave seed mix. I'm curious about that.


----------



## Odin's Gma

Prairie Mom said:


> ba ha ha ha
> 
> 
> Also, I'll need to look into the agave seed mix. I'm curious about that.


So am I, no idea what I may (or may not) get, but it was cheap and I love a surprise!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BI8P5PI/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Awesome Jacqui I need to get some Rosemary. I read that they're really good at attracting pollinators.
> 
> How soon will you be able to plant outside? My Nurseries aren't even open yet. When is the last frost expected to be in your neck of the woods?


This was at WalMart in the produce section.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Jacqui said:


> Okay, I bought a new Rosemary plant today while at WalMart. Any bets as to how many days til it dies?


Rosemary is REALLY hard to kill off. Its such a great bush. Will grow giant if you plant it in the ground and makes such a great herb addition to almost any meal. Mine actually lasted these last few freezes we've had here.


----------



## Jacqui

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Rosemary is REALLY hard to kill off. Its such a great bush. Will grow giant if you plant it in the ground and makes such a great herb addition to almost any meal. Mine actually lasted these last few freezes we've had here.



So I shouldn't mention mine is already dying? You know folks say the same thing about cactus, but I have a hard time with both of them.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> So I shouldn't mention mine is already dying? You know folks say the same thing about cactus, but I have a hard time with both of them.


What!?!?!?!?


----------



## Momof4

I bought a bag of bulbs from Costco. These are going in to the RF pen. These are safe right?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 120750
> 
> 
> I bought a bag of bulbs from Costco. These are going in to the RF pen. These are safe right?


Awesome!!! You done good I don't know anything about Ferns specifically. So, you may want to double check and get another opinion on that one.

BUT- I know that Hostas are good in moderation and ASTILBES ARE ONE OF MY FAVORITE FLOWERS ---and perfectly SAFE for your tortoise to eat REGULARLY. They are so pretty and you can get a variety of pinks, whites, purples, and reds. The flowers only bloom for about a month or so, but they really are so unique in the garden and the leaves can be tortoise food all season long. That package is a good find!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Hello Everybody
Not much new going on with me. Busy as always. Winter continues here (nothing like New England snow-thankfully) and more -20 lows with high winds. We just recently had a BEAUTIFUL snow storm. It wasn't even windy, which is extremely unusual here. -Seriously, the snow was beautiful like a Christmas Card! Eat your heart out Thomas Kincaid!!...



Snow doesn't usually fall DOWN here. It's typically blowing SIDEWAYS So, this was a rare and pretty treat...



This is what my vegetable garden looked like yesterday  ...


There are some carrots buried in the ground under that snow. We'll enjoy them once the ground has thawed and doesn't crack my shovel

Meanwhile, all my veg and annual flowers are finally growing GREAT waiting for their turn to head into the sunshine. 
THIS IS A GARDEN WAITING TO HAPPEN!...


I've lost my designated grow space this year. So, I've taken up the corner of this room and a closet downstairs! -Yikes. It sure is fun to have everything finally growing as it should. All the seeds I had issues with earlier on have been replanted and are growing like champs now. The Peas in my "edible Tortoise curtain" are growing now and it won't be much longer before I put them in with Mavis to eat away on. I've already been picking leaves off of squash, pumpkin, and watermelon for my Sulcata to enjoy. She loves them so much!


----------



## Momof4

Prairie Mom said:


> Hello Everybody
> Not much new going on with me. Busy as always. Winter continues here (nothing like New England snow-thankfully) and more -20 lows with high winds. We just recently had a BEAUTIFUL snow storm. It wasn't even windy, which is extremely unusual here. -Seriously, the snow was beautiful like a Christmas Card! Eat your heart out Thomas Kincaid!!...
> View attachment 120753
> 
> 
> Snow doesn't usually fall DOWN here. It's typically blowing SIDEWAYS So, this was a rare and pretty treat...
> View attachment 120755
> 
> 
> This is what my vegetable garden looked like yesterday  ...
> View attachment 120757
> 
> There are some carrots buried in the ground under that snow. We'll enjoy them once the ground has thawed and doesn't crack my shovel
> 
> Meanwhile, all my veg and annual flowers are finally growing GREAT waiting for their turn to head into the sunshine.
> THIS IS A GARDEN WAITING TO HAPPEN!...
> View attachment 120760
> 
> I've lost my designated grow space this year. So, I've taken up the corner of this room and a closet downstairs! -Yikes. It sure is fun to have everything finally growing as it should. All the seeds I had issues with earlier on have been replanted and are growing like champs now. The Peas in my "edible Tortoise curtain" are growing now and it won't be much longer before I put them in with Mavis to eat away on. I've already been picking leaves off of squash, pumpkin, and watermelon for my Sulcata to enjoy. She loves them so much!



Love the snow pics!


----------



## Odin's Gma

Who gets excited about grass seeds? I DO!!!!!!
My new packets of Buffalo grass, Nodding Fescue and Blue Grama have arrived, along with more dandelion seeds! I can't wait to get them in the dirt and soon after, into Odin. YAY!!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Odin's Gma said:


> Who gets excited about grass seeds? I DO!!!!!!
> My new packets of Buffalo grass, Nodding Fescue and Blue Grama have arrived, along with more dandelion seeds! I can't wait to get them in the dirt and soon after, into Odin. YAY!!!!!


That's awesome, Gma!! I know the feeling So...I don't actually understand two of your seeds... I know what fescue is, but what is "nodding fescue" and how does it "nod"?  Also what is Blue Grama? --Is it just some kind of typical grass that I have been missing out on my whole life??


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I wish I could show my garden that I have worked so hard on. It's in the 60's here today so I worked front and back yard today. _made a new pen for Abscess Nose and wildly planted turnips, lettuces, mesclune, and a bunch of other stuff. Then he can free feed when all the stuff starts coming up...However, my laptop in in the computer repair shop at $90 an hour.So I can't show pictures just yet. I said don't fix it all, just the SMPT server...and I have to take Trouble to the Vet tomorrow. I'm taking donations....kidding....and no spel check, sorry...
@ZEROPILOT...You made me go out and count....Several years ago Redfoot Nerd sent me some Rose of Sharon seeds because they will live thru the snow. I just now counted 43 Rose of Sharon bushes and one lavender mallow...._


----------



## Prairie Mom

maggie3fan said:


> I wish I could show my garden that I have worked so hard on. It's in the 60's here today so I worked front and back yard today. _made a new pen for Abscess Nose and wildly planted turnips, lettuces, mesclune, and a bunch of other stuff. Then he can free feed when all the stuff starts coming up...However, my laptop in in the computer repair shop at $90 an hour.So I can't show pictures just yet. I said don't fix it all, just the SMPT server...and I have to take Trouble to the Vet tomorrow. I'm taking donations....kidding....and no spel check, sorry...
> @ZEROPILOT...You made me go out and count....Several years ago Redfoot Nerd sent me some Rose of Sharon seeds because they will live thru the snow. I just now counted 43 Rose of Sharon bushes and one lavender mallow...._


Wow, Maggie! I'm dying to see it. Sounds impressive When things work out, I'd love to see you shrubs too!


----------



## Odin's Gma

Prairie Mom said:


> That's awesome, Gma!! I know the feeling So...I don't actually understand two of your seeds... I know what fescue is, but what is "nodding fescue" and how does it "nod"?  Also what is Blue Grama? --Is it just some kind of typical grass that I have been missing out on my whole life??



I have been looking for and researching different kinds of grasses because we all know in the wild if you come across a grass field it is never just one kind, but the only stuff I find in stores here are traditional lawn grasses. I figure that will get awfully boring for him! If I could only have romaine and never have iceberg or spinach or whatever, I would get bored!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bouteloua_gracilis
http://www.illinoiswildflowers.info/grasses/plants/nod_fescue.htm


----------



## Prairie Mom

Odin's Gma said:


> I have been looking for and researching different kinds of grasses because we all know in the wild if you come across a grass field it is never just one kind, but the only stuff I find in stores here are traditional lawn grasses. I figure that will get awfully boring for him! If I could only have romaine and never have iceberg or spinach or whatever, I would get bored!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bouteloua_gracilis
> http://www.illinoiswildflowers.info/grasses/plants/nod_fescue.htm


huh--well that's cool. I like the way you're thinking. My lawn naturally has few different varieties of grass (drought tolerant fescue, shade grass, crab grass etc) I also have a little mallow, wild violet, and black medic that I'm hoping to nurture. I still want to bring in more clovers and let the dandelions run rampant. I should copy what you're doing and get more diverse grass seeds so I could grow them inside too. hmmm...you got me thinking


----------



## Odin's Gma

Prairie Mom said:


> huh--well that's cool. I like the way you're thinking. My lawn naturally has few different varieties of grass (drought tolerant fescue, shade grass, crab grass etc) I also have a little mallow, wild violet, and black medic that I'm hoping to nurture. I still want to bring in more clovers and let the dandelions run rampant. I should copy what you're doing and get more diverse grass seeds so I could grow them inside too. hmmm...you got me thinking


My yard has variety also, typical MN stuff like bluegrass, some fescues and ryegrass, along with lots of crabgrass and dandelion and clover etc, but here there are certain grasses that won't last the winter so they don't sell them. I figure since I have to get creative with my winter gardening I might as well try and grow things that he wouldn't otherwise get, so I want to try some warmer climate grasses.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Odin's Gma said:


> My yard has variety also, typical MN stuff like bluegrass, some fescues and ryegrass, along with lots of crabgrass and dandelion and clover etc, but here there are certain grasses that won't last the winter so they don't sell them. I figure since I have to get creative with my winter gardening I might as well try and grow things that he wouldn't otherwise get, so I want to try some warmer climate grasses.


Your lawn sounds wonderful. I made the mistake of weeding my lawn before my tortoise arrived into our lives. Now, I am nurturing the weeds back in. I think it's pretty fun. I totally agree with your idea of growing out-of-climate tortoise foods inside. I'm currently growing seeds of a tropical African Hibiscus that another forum member sent me--woo hoo. I'm wondering if I can get a pretty decent sized bush inside. I may even try positioning it next to a lamp with a few grow bulbs in it.


----------



## Odin's Gma

Prairie Mom said:


> Your lawn sounds wonderful. I made the mistake of weeding my lawn before my tortoise arrived into our lives. Now, I am nurturing the weeds back in. I think it's pretty fun. I totally agree with your idea of growing out-of-climate tortoise foods inside. I'm currently growing seeds of a tropical African Hibiscus that another forum member sent me--woo hoo. I'm wondering if I can get a pretty decent sized bush inside. I may even try positioning it next to a lamp with a few grow bulbs in it.


I've always been anti lawn in the traditional sense. I figure if it can grow in my yard without tons of chemicals then it is welcome and beautiful, if it needs all that crap I don't need it. When my kids were little I stopped with any weeding or chemicals, not only for them but for the wildlife that hangs around, so my yard is a weed wonderland! The neighbors don't like it, but the bunnies and deer that happen through sure appreciate it!
My hibiscus isn't tropical but it has done incredibly well since we moved it indoors last fall, it has grown to over 5 feet tall and is filling out more and more, I can't wait to see what it does when I get it back outside!


----------



## taza

Hi I recently tried to plant some clover to grow and put in my tortoises enclosure, it started real well but now its dying off. I wonder did I plant it too thick or maybe its the substrate I used. I used peat that you get in the huge square bag from lowes.


----------



## puffy137

taza said:


> Hi I recently tried to plant some clover to grow and put in my tortoises enclosure, it started real well but now its dying off. I wonder did I plant it too thick or maybe its the substrate I used. I used peat that you get in the huge square bag from lowes.
> View attachment 120811


I wonder if its too damp for them , seedlings are prone to something called 'damping off' As far as the substrate goes why not try using potting compost or old fashioned dirt ?


----------



## taza

I am going to see if I can get a bag of dirt. Problem here is everything is frozen and the stores bags of dirt is frozen too! lol!!


----------



## puffy137

These are pics of my plants that will only grow outdoors in the winter here. In summer the petunias fade & the geraniums have to be brought into the AC room. The petunias had to be bunny proofed , cos Madeline loves to eat them.


----------



## puffy137

Madeline relaxing under the bench. S

S he has grown a lot . but is still interested in everything that goes on. She follows me everywhere , & when I sit on a chair in the garden she runs around & around me 7 or 8 times , its become a kind of ritual .


----------



## Prairie Mom

puffy137 said:


> View attachment 120819
> View attachment 120819
> These are pics of my plants that will only grow outdoors in the winter here. In summer the petunias fade & the geraniums have to be brought into the AC room. The petunias had to be bunny proofed , cos Madeline loves to eat them.


Your petunias are beautiful, Puffy! I like that raised garden wall a lot. That marble tile looks gorgeous next to those bright blooms. I can't even imagine how harsh your climate must be during the hot summers. It is simply beyond my comprehension. What you grow during the winter, I'm probably lucky to get during the hottest part of my summer.

You did a nice job Madeline-proofing them too. Madeline looks like such a sweetheart.

My grandmother had a wild rabbit that she saved from a cat when it was a baby. The rabbit became so attached to my Grandmother. It followed her EVERYWHERE, but didn't want much to do with anyone else. It was really cute to watch. I have a soft spot for those little beasties.


----------



## Prairie Mom

taza said:


> Hi I recently tried to plant some clover to grow and put in my tortoises enclosure, it started real well but now its dying off. I wonder did I plant it too thick or maybe its the substrate I used. I used peat that you get in the huge square bag from lowes.
> View attachment 120811


Hi Taza  I'm a gardening amateur, but I suspect Puffy's comments may be on to something there. I've seen that kind of thing happen when I've overwatered (or kept too wet) before. In trays, the outer edges are the driest parts and that seems to be where the only clusters of plants have survived.

Yeah I guess, you planted it thick. I suppose you could reduce the amount of seed a little bit, but I actually like to plant thick like that with some things and plenty survives and thrives. -I don't really think that was the issue. My best guess would be overly wet substrate and after that is resolved, I would make sure that they had enough light. Clover is meant to be outside in full sun, so I wouldn't expect it to have a long lifespan without a grow light etc, but it's going to be tortoise food anyway, so just get it the biggest you can and let your beasties enjoy.


----------



## Prairie Mom

@taza 

*How I prefer my seed-starting soil*
I've had really good luck putting potting soil in trays and then adding a thin layer of coco coir or peat moss etc on top of it. This way the seeds stay damp in the peat moss and germinate more easily. Then, as the plants age and the roots dig down, they can reach into the nutritious potting soil. I don't always do this, just because sometimes I run out of the peat moss. If you just plant in potting soil, you'll need to mist the seelings with a spray bottle daily.
(@taza also be warned... I've noticed clover grows a lot slower than you would think. They stay small a LONG time)

Here's an example that works really well for me...


coco coir on top of cheap potting soil

*Over-watering*
I have a really bad habit of overwatering and have killed plants before by keeping them too wet ("Oh NO! It's dying!" Give it more water! "Oh NO! It's still dying!" Give it more water...."hmmm it's dead". ) I am still searching for the happy "medium place" of keeping plants "moist." I'm trying to work on it a little more with my seedlings this year and am letting the soil of my young plants dry a bit more than I have in the past. -It's a work in progress. We'll see how it goes.

*Planting THICKLY...*
Professional gardeners would probably be annoyed with me, but I do it all the time. -I'm not hearing any complaints from my family or the tortoise! 

Here's some snap shots of thickly planted snap dragons that I've already posted on this thread...
I use snap dragons as fun flowers and an excellent cold tolerant tortoise food source.


These are planted just as I suggested at the top of this post. Bear in mind that each strand is supposed to grow into its own plant!



Here they are as older seedlings. I'm sure quite a few seeds got snuffed out, but I'm not complaining with the results. -Looks good to me!


THIS IS THEM RIGHT NOW...


These are mini dwarf Snap Dragons. Some are getting old enough that they will develop blooms soon. I have them under fluorescent grow lights which is helping them to get to an older age than they would in my indoor tortoise enclosure. Soon, I'll simply dig my fingers into the dirt, pull out thick clumps of snap dragon-filled dirt, and place the chunks in pots for my tortoise chamber. I'm going to wait until there are a few blossoms for her to enjoy.  I am also growing a separate stash of tall and short snap dragons to go outside this summer.

*I hope this helped! *


----------



## puffy137

Chrissy , looks as if you really have green fingers , or a green thumb as Americans call it . Well done! Its great being able to produce something in this way, I marvel at every bud that opens. It boosts ones self esteem to see things we have grown ourselves .


----------



## Prairie Mom

taza said:


> Hi I recently tried to plant some clover to grow and put in my tortoises enclosure, it started real well but now its dying off. I wonder did I plant it too thick or maybe its the substrate I used. I used peat that you get in the huge square bag from lowes.
> View attachment 120811


p.s. What kind of clover did you use???? It looks like they had a really great germination rate. Right now, I'm trying some Crimson Clover that I ordered on Amazon and it has a so-so germination rate.


----------



## Prairie Mom

puffy137 said:


> Chrissy , looks as if you really have green fingers , or a green thumb as Americans call it . Well done! Its great being able to produce something in this way, I marvel at every bud that opens. It boosts ones self esteem to see things we have grown ourselves .


Thanks, Puffy I used to get really poor results, but I'm too stubborn to give up. I love Green "fingers!" Is that what Brits call it??? I think that is far more applicable! I'm going to say that from now on!!! 

I really agree with you about buds boosting self esteem. Each little plant becomes a trophy, doesn't it!?


----------



## puffy137

Prairie Mom said:


> Thanks, Puffy I used to get really poor results, but I'm too stubborn to give up. I love Green "fingers!" Is that what Brits call it??? I think that is far more applicable! I'm going to say that from now on!!!
> 
> I really agree with you about buds boosting self esteem. Each little plant becomes a trophy, doesn't it!?


 Yes they are trophies, esp when you consider I have to bring all my geraniums indoors for the hot summer months ,where I pinch out all those buds . I'm like Prince Charles talking to my plants I say ' now is not the time to be precocious , you are not going to be sexually active until I give you permission . so no buds for you until November when the weather cools down' They still try it on , but I'm a strict Mama .


----------



## Prairie Mom

puffy137 said:


> Yes they are trophies, esp when you consider I have to bring all my geraniums indoors for the hot summer months ,where I pinch out all those buds . I'm like Prince Charles talking to my plants I say ' now is not the time to be precocious , you are not going to be sexually active until I give you permission . so no buds for you until November when the weather cools down' They still try it on , but I'm a strict Mama .


 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^-----------------Ha ha ha! One of my favorite posts EVER!!


----------



## Momof4

Does anyone know what kind of bulb this could be? My friend found it in her yard and she cut it open and its squishy. It was near her lilies.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Sorry, no clue! It reminds me of a rotten radish or undeveloped beet???? 

@Yvonne G , @Jacqui ----what do you think?


----------



## Yvonne G

It's too bad she peeled it, because I think the only way to know what it is would be to allow it to sprout. I sort of thought it might be a purple kohlrabi, but there are no stringers attached to it.


----------



## Jacqui

I had thought a turnip, just not the normal two toned ones you usually see.


----------



## Jacqui

I thought perhaps a turnip


----------



## puffy137

Momof4 said:


> Does anyone know what kind of bulb this could be? My friend found it in her yard and she cut it open and its squishy. It was near her lilies.
> View attachment 120864




I suspect on first sight that this might be a type of fungus. Vegetables seldom rot pure white like that.


----------



## taza

Prairie Mom said:


> p.s. What kind of clover did you use???? It looks like they had a really great germination rate. Right now, I'm trying some Crimson Clover that I ordered on Amazon and it has a so-so germination rate.


I used this. Yes they germinated within a few days.


----------



## HLogic

Momof4 said:


> Does anyone know what kind of bulb this could be? My friend found it in her yard and she cut it open and its squishy. It was near her lilies.
> View attachment 120864



You may be able to plant it & see what grows... It sort of looks like an air potato (Dioscorea) but I was unable to find one that matched the image shown.


----------



## taza

I also planted some milkweeds seeds I harvested in the fall. Two have sprouted!


----------



## Momof4

HLogic said:


> You may be able to plant it & see what grows... It sort of looks like an air potato (Dioscorea) but I was unable to find one that matched the image shown.



I'm not sure but this is what we came up with. Stinkhorns Fungi.


----------



## HLogic

No argument here. Does it smell like a mushroom? It shouldn't have the characteristic smell of the fully developed fruiting body - if I may use that term...


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> I suspect on first sight that this might be a type of fungus. Vegetables seldom rot pure white like that.



not that I have ever checked out a rooting veggie's insides. lol


----------



## Jacqui

taza said:


> View attachment 120942
> I also planted some milkweeds seeds I harvested in the fall. Two have sprouted!



Yippy!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Can I blame the bad influence of all of you for the bare root plants I just bought?


----------



## Prairie Mom

taza said:


> View attachment 120942
> I also planted some milkweeds seeds I harvested in the fall. Two have sprouted!


Awesome!! Keep sprouting little ones, keep sprouting!!! 

-Also, thanks for posting what seeds you picked up. I'm hoping to copy you. Mine haven't had that high of germination.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> I'm not sure but this is what we came up with. Stinkhorns Fungi.
> View attachment 120952


<High Five> to you and @puffy137 for figuring out it was a fungus! Learn something new EVERY DAY!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Can I blame the bad influence of all of you for the bare root plants I just bought?


I SURE HOPE SO!!! 


Although---I will admit I don't have good luck with bare root plants. More of mine seem to be duds than growers.


----------



## Jacqui

Have any of you raised roses from seeds?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Have any of you raised roses from seeds?


No...this is my first time growing ANY sort of shrub from seed right now. I currently have both a rose of Sharon and Blue Hibiscus just peaking up out of the dirt. 

I'm not sure I'd have the patience to grow a Rose bush from seed, but I want a Damascus rose so badly that I'd be willing to try it if the opportunity presented itself to me.


----------



## Momof4

Would this be mallow?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> Would this be mallow?
> View attachment 121125


Sure looks like it to me. I believe that is the gorgeous tall mallow with either purple flowers or whitish with purple centers. It's sometimes called "French Hollyhock." They get TALL and are really nice to look at. I WANT ME SOME OF THAT! Where did you find it?


----------



## Momof4

I picked it from s school we had a game at. I hung it in the garage to dry.


----------



## Jacqui

Why are you drying it?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Why are you drying it?



I have no idea is chemicals were sprayed so I thought maybe the tiny flowers could dry and turn to seeds? I don't know. I'm on the search for mallow while I walk the dogs so I will find more.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> I have no idea is chemicals were sprayed so I thought maybe the tiny flowers could dry and turn to seeds? I don't know. I'm on the search for mallow while I walk the dogs so I will find more.


yes if you dry out the seed pods you can plant them.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I have no idea is chemicals were sprayed so I thought maybe the tiny flowers could dry and turn to seeds? I don't know. I'm on the search for mallow while I walk the dogs so I will find more.



It has already gone to seed. Those little round things contain many, many seeds.


----------



## puffy137

Momof4 said:


> Would this be mallow?
> View attachment 121125


Dunno but darn it , another lady with perfect nails


----------



## Yvonne G

In my greenhouse:


----------



## Momof4

puffy137 said:


> Dunno but darn it , another lady with perfect nails



Thank you Puffy!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I had to go to the store this a.m. because I was out of milk for my Kellogg's Frosted Flakes...oh no! In front of the store they had a shelf of veggie plants for sale. Since my seeds from the acorn squash I tried planting didn't come up, I bought two little tubs of zucchini and two of yellow crook neck squash. So I go out there to plant them and here's what's looking back at me:




For cryin' out loud! I planted these seeds sort of in the middle of an open space because I thought they'd take over the space, never realizing I may want to plant something else in there at a later date. So I had to sort of crowd my new plants over towards the lettuces:





Can anyone tell me what the plant on the left is? And starting next to the unknown plant, there's escarole, endive, a couple different red leaf lettuces, another unknown like the first, then romaine and another escarole. I love this mixture. Every other morning I take a bucket and the scissors and nip off about three or four inches from the tops of a row. I've been feeding from this garden for about a month now.

This is an Oklahoma Redbud that's blooming in the desert tortoise yard. I tried to take a close-up of the blossoms, but the camera had a different idea of what to zone in on. So you see a very clear shot of the fence, and a sort of blurry shot of the blossoms:





and lastly, I thought you might enjoy seeing how much Dudley eats over the winter. The desert tortoise, Texas tort and Dudley's yards all used to be one very large front yard for this house. I sectioned it off into tortoise yards. On the far left, the desert tortoise yard, in the near left, the Texas yards and Dudley's yard on the right. The deserts and Texases have been hibernating, so no one has been grazing in their yards. However, cold weather means nothing to Dudley, and his yard is mowed and sculpted very nicely. All the same kinds of grasses and weeds, just mowed down to eye-pleasing height:


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> In my greenhouse:
> 
> View attachment 121395
> View attachment 121396
> View attachment 121397
> View attachment 121398


beautiful greenhouse plants!! You'll have to tell us what everything is!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I had to go to the store this a.m. because I was out of milk for my Kellogg's Frosted Flakes...oh no! In front of the store they had a shelf of veggie plants for sale. Since my seeds from the acorn squash I tried planting didn't come up, I bought two little tubs of zucchini and two of yellow crook neck squash. So I go out there to plant them and here's what's looking back at me:
> 
> View attachment 121492


Yvonne, your garden and tortoise yard looks wonderful!! What pretty blossoms on that redwood!! I don't have any experience growing lettuces, so I'm zero help regarding the mystery plant.

How long will you be able to keep snipping away at the lettuce leaves and letting them regrow for tort food? Will they keep growing like that until it gets too hot? Do you have to leave a certain amount at the base of the plant to keep them continually growing?

I LOVE that your acorn squash sprouted after all! It's hilarious that the stubborn little seed had to tease you AFTER you bought replacement plants. I plant my squash vines close together too. I'm sure it will all work out. Be warned that sometimes they'll cross pollinated and you can have some funny looking mystery vegetables, but it's all in good fun. I once had a zucchini and a pumpkin cross pollinate and I had a pumpkin shaped zucchini. -We thought it was so cool that we kept it as a decoration until it rotted

I am SHOCKED at the difference between the tortoise yards! That is really EYE-OPENING for me! I can't believe that grass was only tortoise-mowed!!! That is incredible! I wonder how long it will be before my lawn mower heads into retirement?? I hope the frosted flakes were enjoyable! Thanks for the great photos!


----------



## puffy137

Brilliant Yvonne , it all looks lovely & that tree is breathtaking, I thought at first glance it might have been a jacaranda , which I have seen all around Arizona, we grow them here but never get the beautiful blue blooms like I saw in the States. 
I am amazed that your lettuce etc is not scoffed wholesale by rabbits, my Madeline would make them disappear in a twinkling !


----------



## Yvonne G

I cut the tops off the lettuces until about June or July. The hot weather renders the plants bitter and less appetising to the tortoises. They continue to grow as long as you don't cut down too close to the ground.

What gets me about Dudley's mown lawn is how evenly and consistent he is. It is all over short, with no tall clumps anyplace.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne thanks for sharing your pics! 
So you just snip from the top of the lettuce? I have been meaning to ask you. I have been cutting from the base. I'll try it your way. My RF love the escarole I have, but it hasn't grown since I bought it, so I'm afraid to cut from it. It has a really strong thick base but won't grow. Any ideas?


----------



## Yvonne G

I have it growing very densely together, and I grab a handful with my left hand and cut it off with my right hand. I cut about 2" up from the ground. It continues to grow, and by the time I've gone down the row (a week or so) and am ready to start at the beginning again, it's grown enough for me to harvest some more.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I have it growing very densely together, and I grab a handful with my left hand and cut it off with my right hand. I cut about 2" up from the ground. It continues to grow, and by the time I've gone down the row (a week or so) and am ready to start at the beginning again, it's grown enough for me to harvest some more.


Good tips! I'll be trying this out once my snow disappears.


----------



## Prairie Mom

"Food Inc." shared this photo on Facebook. I thought it was hilarious...


----------



## Jacqui

I want Dudley to come teach my sulcatas to mow. I have just spent two batteries worth of time weedeating down the big clumps from last year that they never ate. Not to mention all the time last year spent doing the same thing.


----------



## Jacqui

Nothing blooming here, but the tulips are up.  So are those dang stinging nettles.


----------



## Yvonne G

Those darned nettles! I have them in my box turtle yard. I pull them up by the roots as soon as I see them, and never allow the seeds to drop, but they keep coming back, year after year.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Those darned nettles! I have them in my box turtle yard. I pull them up by the roots as soon as I see them, and never allow the seeds to drop, but they keep coming back, year after year.



Are the nettles ok for grazing? I hate them too! They always get my ankles because I live in flips. I chopped a bunch down this morning. To lazy to pull them.


----------



## Yvonne G

I found this interesting:

*Nettle*

by Euell Gibbons
A surprising feature of herbal research is that it is seldom the rare, exotic, and beautiful plant that proves the most interesting; more often it is some common, familiar, and despised weed that it discovered to have undreamed of virtues. The common nettle is a good illustration.

Nearly everyone who has ever run barefoot as a child knows and hates this plant, but it is only a stinging acquaintance.

Nettles are common along roadsides, in waste places, and on vacant lots where barefoot children like to play, and when contacted by a bare ankle it causes a painful smarting followed by a red rash.

I was recently picking nettles on a nearby farm, and the puzzled farmer wondered aloud why anyone would want to gather "them damn weeds." I started to explain some of the uses of this wonder plant, but he interrupted and said, "All I want to know about nettles is how to get rid of them." This is the attitude that most people have toward this herb.

*And yet, this detested weed is one of the finest and most nutritious foods in the whole plant kingdom. Unlike many health foods, nettle greens are really good, as well as being good for you.*

In addition to their good taste, nettles are rich in vitamins A and C, amazingly high in protein, filled with chlorophyll, and probably exceedingly rich in many of the essential trace minerals.

No grazing animal will eat a live nettle, but when nettles are mowed and dried, all kinds of livestock eat them avidly and thrive on them. Horses get shinier coats and improve in health when fed dried nettles. Cows give more and richer milk when fed on nettle hay. Hens lay more eggs when powdered nettle leaves are added to their mash, and these eggs actually have a higher food value. Even the manure from nettle-fed animals is improved, and makes better fertilizer.

Nettles furnish one of the most valuable of all plant substances to use as a mulch in your garden, or to add to your compost pile. Having approximately seven percent nitrogen, figured on a dry-weight basis, this plant is richer in this essential nutrient than many commercial fertilizers.


----------



## Yvonne G

Who knew?


----------



## Heather H

todays project assembling a small green house. Now just to figure our where to put it.


----------



## Momof4

I learn something new everyday, thanks Yvonne!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Those darned nettles! I have them in my box turtle yard. I pull them up by the roots as soon as I see them, and never allow the seeds to drop, but they keep coming back, year after year.


That would be the ones. With the help of Roundup, I am slowly getting them under control patch by patch. I hate using chemicals and only on these guys. My son is super allergic to them. Me, it is a mild case.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Who knew?


I did! Lol I use to buy powdered nettle to use on sick turtles.


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> todays project assembling a small green house. Now just to figure our where to put it.


How did it go?


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> How did it go?


It's so much bigger than I thought.  now I just need trays, seeds, and those little round things to plant the seeds in


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Nothing blooming here, but the tulips are up.  So are those dang stinging nettles.


I'm starting to get crocuses through the snow!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

The Nettle informational was SO INTERESTING!! I feel the need to do some nettle-based googling 

There is no nettle here where I live, but my childhood in Germany is covered in Stinging Nettle  (It's called "Brennessel" in German).



Also, my very favorite Hans Christen Anderson fairytale is "The WIld Swans." I was always amazed by this story where the Princess must stomp on nettle and weave it into shirts in order to save her brothers (all princes) from a spell that turns them into swans by day. Having been stung so often when I was little, I cringed at the thought of her bare feet stomping on the nettle and her stinging fingers as she knitted the cloth, but I loved the story soooo much! It may be the only fairy tale that I know of where the Princess saves the Prince(s). I just love it! ---hmmm...nettle is on my mind. I'm totally going to read up on the plant now


----------



## Prairie Mom

Heather H said:


> todays project assembling a small green house. Now just to figure our where to put it.


How exciting!!! Show it off when it's done!


----------



## Yvonne G

Heather H said:


> todays project assembling a small green house. Now just to figure our where to put it.




Pictures! We want pictures!!! (There's a space for it in my backyard???!!!)


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I did! Lol I use to buy powdered nettle to use on sick turtles.



Really? Where can you buy such a thing?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Bottle Experiment------*FAILURE*

In years past, I have used soda bottles as free pots for seedlings. Previously I just chopped the tops off and used the rest of the bottle as the pot. I've made mistakes and not given my tomatoes proper drainage with these bottle-pots. 

This year, I attempted a different way of using soda bottles as pots with the cap as drainage like so...
*




I consider this experiment a fail for me, but it was still good to learn and try it out. I grow my indoor plants much earlier and bigger than other people typically do. Cutting the Soda-pots this way reduces the pot size far too greatly. I'm also having trouble with the roots constantly coming out of the caps, even after I rewrap them inside.




There is a HUGE difference in the health of the plants that are in the bottles vs the same plants that are in re-used cheap pots from the nursery. DARN! 



These 3 pumpkins came from the same seeds, used same soil, same lights AND look at the difference between the bottles vs the nice big pot with room and proper drainage. I'll humbly accept the "I told you so-s" now.

These types of bottle-pots would probably work fine for tortoise friendly flowers that stay smallish like Zinnia or grow slower like Violas or Nasturtiums. I won't do this for vegetables again and am currently on the look out for cheap decent sized pots.

Live and Learn
Learn and GROW!!!*


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Really? Where can you buy such a thing?


WalMart was were I use to get it.


----------



## Jacqui

*hangs head in shame* I just brought home from WalMart three barefoot grape vines. I have no will power, be it animals, food, or plants.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> *hangs head in shame* I just brought home from WalMart three barefoot grape vines. I have no will power, be it animals, food, or plants.


awesome, Jacqui!!! -Me neither


----------



## Heather H

Yo


Yvonne G said:


> Pictures! We want pictures!!! (There's a space for it in my backyard???!!!)


You will say it's blurry


----------



## Yvonne G

Heather H said:


> Yo
> 
> You will say it's blurry



Yeah, but you can take it, right? ***Yvonne looks over her shoulder at Misty and whispers out of the side of her mouth, behind her hand, "Heather posts blurry pictures!! Neener, Neener!!"***


----------



## Heather H

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, but you can take it, right? ***Yvonne looks over her shoulder at Misty and whispers out of the side of her mouth, behind her hand, "Heather posts blurry pictures!! Neener, Neener!!"***


I will take tomorrow. And kiss my grits


----------



## puffy137

Prairie Mom said:


> Bottle Experiment------*FAILURE*
> 
> In years past, I have used soda bottles as free pots for seedlings. Previously I just chopped the tops off and used the rest of the bottle as the pot. I've made mistakes and not given my tomatoes proper drainage with these bottle-pots.
> 
> This year, I attempted a different way of using soda bottles as pots with the cap as drainage like so...
> *
> View attachment 121863
> View attachment 121864
> 
> 
> I consider this experiment a fail for me, but it was still good to learn and try it out. I grow my indoor plants much earlier and bigger than other people typically do. Cutting the Soda-pots this way reduces the pot size far too greatly. I'm also having trouble with the roots constantly coming out of the caps, even after I rewrap them inside.
> 
> View attachment 121865
> 
> 
> There is a HUGE difference in the health of the plants that are in the bottles vs the same plants that are in re-used cheap pots from the nursery. DARN!
> 
> View attachment 121869
> 
> These 3 pumpkins came from the same seeds, used same soil, same lights AND look at the difference between the bottles vs the nice big pot with room and proper drainage. I'll humbly accept the "I told you so-s" now.
> 
> These types of bottle-pots would probably work fine for tortoise friendly flowers that stay smallish like Zinnia or grow slower like Violas or Nasturtiums. I won't do this for vegetables again and am currently on the look out for cheap decent sized pots.
> 
> Live and Learn
> Learn and GROW!!!*


love it , love it, thanks,I think it must be like us humans having to have our feet in wet soggy shoes which are way too small. Hard to walk & harder to grow healthy.


----------



## taza

This is hopefully a start to sucessfull sprouting. I went and got some grow lights and organic soil, that was tough because there is still alot of snow here and garden centers are closed even Lowes and Home depot wouldn't let me get dirt. lol. Anyways I planted some snapdragons, panseys, turnips and marigolds to start with I still have more seeds to do. The marigold I found out after planting are the wrong type, they are the african variety that are not suitable. Darn it!


----------



## taza

Also is this what mustard greens are that people feed their torts. You can either start them as sprouts or plant them in dirt.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

puffy137 said:


> Dunno but darn it , another lady with perfect nails


It does not look like what I was told is mallow here.....


----------



## Prairie Mom

taza said:


> Also is this what mustard greens are that people feed their torts. You can either start them as sprouts or plant them in dirt.
> View attachment 122022


I'm so excited that you have grow lights!! Your set up looks great. You have a nice chamber too.

I hear what you mean about plants growing SLOWLY. Pansies are especially S-L-O-W, but my tortoise LOVES THEM. She eats the leaves just as much as the flowers. Snap dragons are reasonably quicker flowers though. I bought wheat grass seeds and barley seeds and those happily grow into big beautiful grass blades in about a week. --These are my quickest "go to" seeds and my tortoise loves them. Also, pumpkin and squash seeds grow pretty well too.-Those seedlings are so big that you don't have to wait too long before you can add them to your tortoise food. Sugar snap peas (probably any variety of pea or bean) are also pretty fast growers. I also have trays of plain ol' fescue grass that I keep growing under lights and clip and feed. (I had to buy those seeds from Amazon, because Home Depot etc only had seeds coated in fertilizer. )

Please keep sharing what seeds you're planting.-I'm very interested.

I have never grown Mustard ( I'm not experienced with lettuces etc). I have poured over the seeds in my various catalogues that arrive in the mail. There seem to be a lot of Mustard varieties. I believe you have this kind... http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?st=true&mode=main&catID=712 I believe "Oriental Mustard" is often called "Tatsoi."


----------



## taza

Thanks! My thought was to use the warmth of the chamber under the seed trays. If you look real close you can see my leopard's little tush under the fake fern, She saw me coming with the camera and high tailed it out of there! lol.


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> I will take tomorrow. And kiss my grits


I love the tuff talk!


----------



## Jacqui

I am getting excited! I have started spotting those temporary greenhouses from which the wonderful plant buying experiences come from.


----------



## Jacqui

Today's WalMart visit had me coming home with a ***** willow bush. Seriously consider the Bing cherry trees...


----------



## Prairie Mom

taza said:


> Thanks! My thought was to use the warmth of the chamber under the seed trays. If you look real close you can see my leopard's little tush under the fake fern, She saw me coming with the camera and high tailed it out of there! lol.


I saw that cute little tushy I think you're on to something with your seed tray placement. A little heat may escape the chamber and this way you're turning any small leaks into advantage. Plus, even the fluorescents do give off a tiny bit of non-damaging heat, especially when you keep them as close to the plant as possible. -I get the best results when I have my fluorescent lights nearly touching the tops of the plants (which is a bit closer than most website recommend).


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Today's WalMart visit had me coming home with a ***** willow bush. Seriously consider the Bing cherry trees...


FUN!!! I love ***** willows!! ---Let's see if mine gets censored I don't have any growing in my yard, but I keep cut branches in my house all year long. I make a little easter "tree" and hang Easter ornaments off the branches on my dining table. I think it's great that you splurged and got one. You'll have to show off it's fuzzy glory as it grows


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yup--my "kitty" willow got censored too. Hilarious!!!


----------



## Jacqui

I laugh at what gets censored in here.  We use to have one from when my oldest was in about third grade and brought home a twig. It died out a couple of years back.


----------



## Momof4

Seriously? That gets censored? It's a plant name! Are you guys just joking?


----------



## jaizei

It's because the forum knows how dirty y'all's minds are. Pussywillow.


----------



## Momof4

Busted!!


----------



## Jacqui

I have three types of sedums coming up in the Yvonne enclosure.  Dude's enclosure has a couple of those and the salvia coming up. So nice to see new life in the enclosures.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, when can I put my cactus back outside?


----------



## Jacqui

I have been getting my old garden cleaned out, so I can plant some potatoes that are growing. Yesterday, the garden gave me a gift... my first tick of the year.


----------



## puffy137

Ok , so I can never have a leopard or a sulcata , but never mind ... this

will have to do .


----------



## puffy137

And he can go with this toad I painted earlier.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, when can I put my cactus back outside?



When the night time tempertures are consistently 50F and above.


----------



## Yvonne G

I love your garden statuary, Puff. What a nice, big leopard tortoise!


----------



## puffy137

Yvonne G said:


> I love your garden statuary, Puff. What a nice, big leopard tortoise!


lol thanks Yvonne , lol


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I love your garden statuary, Puff. What a nice, big leopard tortoise!


And one that will not lose his beautiful youth colors.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> When the night time tempertures are consistently 50F and above.


So July, huh? Lol


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> It's because the forum knows how dirty y'all's minds are. Pussywillow.


Seriously...how did you do that!?!?!

I'm trying to type it now ... pussywillow --let's see what happens...


----------



## Prairie Mom

It's no longer being edited!!! It honestly was @Momof4 !!! It's happened on this thread several times. Jaizei must have used some moderator magic. (That profile avatar of Nick seriously keeps confusing me. It's very funny!)


----------



## Prairie Mom

puffy137 said:


> And he can go with this toad I painted earlier.
> View attachment 122288


You painted these????? They look great! I assumed they were bought this way. Nice job!


----------



## Momof4

Prairie Mom said:


> It's no longer being edited!!! It honestly was @Momof4 !!! It's happened on this thread several times. Jaizei must have used some moderator magic. (That profile avatar of Nick seriously keeps confusing me. It's very funny!)



I think it's funny too! My brain gets confused.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cameron's profile picture usually confuses me too. I read the post thinking I'm reading something Nick wrote, only to be surprised by how grown up he sounds, then it's a "gotcha' " moment!


----------



## Prairie Mom

*GRAPE VINES!!*

My Home Depot has large healthy leafy seedless GRAPE VINES for $6.99!!!

I just picked up one up and I think I'm going to get a few more as well. I wouldn't be able to plant Grapes outside until nearly the end of June. I'm strongly considering trying to keep them small and grow them in pots to bring in for my grow lights set up. I may even try one inside my sulcata's chamber. I have one grow light in the chamber right now and still want to improve the lighting a bit. If I can provide enough indoor light, I still don't think the grapes would have a long life, but I am very interested to see how long I could get these to last for winter tortoise feeding.

*Since unorthodox grape growing is on my mind, I want to share this photo I took in Germany. I would have never considered growing grapes on my house and around my windows like this. Very cool...*


----------



## Jacqui

Looks great with the leaves on, but will not be so great (in my mind) once the leaves fall off. Are the grapes your getting potted or the bare root ones?


----------



## Yvonne G

I spent the morning bringing the sansevieria and jade plants out of the greenhouse. I have several varieties of the Sans:




I'm a sucker for a broken off branch, so whenever a branch falls off the jades, I stick it in a pot of dirt. I have a couple different varieties, but mostly they're cuttings:




Now it's time for lunch, then my recliner and Kindle!!


----------



## Jacqui

On the pathway back to the leopard area, I have this one crocus. The poor thing looks so sickly, but it has a beautiful yellow bloom. I think the bloom actually is starting in the ground.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Looks great with the leaves on, but will not be so great (in my mind) once the leaves fall off. Are the grapes your getting potted or the bare root ones?


They're packaged like cheap bareroots, but they are all lush, healthy, and growing. The box the plants came in says $7.98, but Home Depot is selling them for $6.99. I think they're both great prices though.


And this is "Robert" who is hoping I will leave the plant where it is, so he can eat it. Fat Chance, Beastie!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I spent the morning bringing the sansevieria and jade plants out of the greenhouse. I have several varieties of the Sans:
> 
> View attachment 122474
> 
> 
> I'm a sucker for a broken off branch, so whenever a branch falls off the jades, I stick it in a pot of dirt. I have a couple different varieties, but mostly they're cuttings:
> 
> View attachment 122475
> 
> 
> Now it's time for lunch, then my recliner and Kindle!!


Pretty! I particularly like the way all the Jade plants look lined up in pots


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> On the pathway back to the leopard area, I have this one crocus. The poor thing looks so sickly, but it has a beautiful yellow bloom. I think the bloom actually is starting in the ground.


Hooray for Crocus! --They're my sign that Winter really is losing its power.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> On the pathway back to the leopard area, I have this one crocus. The poor thing looks so sickly, but it has a beautiful yellow bloom. I think the bloom actually is starting in the ground.



I'm pretty sure they do bloom quite soon after coming alive in the spring (spring? Its still winter for pete's sake).


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Hooray for Crocus! --They're my sign that Winter really is losing its power.


My sign is this small pond right next to the road on the way to town. When I see the turtles in it basking, to me that is spring.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Hey everybody. Here are a few pics of the seedlings I have sprouted so far. I'm concerned about the tomatoes tho. They aren't getting any bigger. Is it time for me to pot them? I thought they would get much bigger in the little started pod thingys.







The last 2 are close ups w the rows of tomato seedlings. 1 row of pear tomatoes and another of early girls. 

The biggest is a green bean plant, next four bigger ones are zucchini, 2 okra, variety of lettuces, variety of herbs. Some sweet pea flowers. What do you guys think, time to pot all? Im afraid to pot too early. We are supposed to get another cold front this weekend. Will 50s at night kill them off?


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Yvonne G said:


> I had to go to the store this a.m. because I was out of milk for my Kellogg's Frosted Flakes...oh no! In front of the store they had a shelf of veggie plants for sale. Since my seeds from the acorn squash I tried planting didn't come up, I bought two little tubs of zucchini and two of yellow crook neck squash. So I go out there to plant them and here's what's looking back at me:
> 
> View attachment 121486
> 
> 
> For cryin' out loud! I planted these seeds sort of in the middle of an open space because I thought they'd take over the space, never realizing I may want to plant something else in there at a later date. So I had to sort of crowd my new plants over towards the lettuces:
> 
> View attachment 121488
> View attachment 121489
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the plant on the left is? And starting next to the unknown plant, there's escarole, endive, a couple different red leaf lettuces, another unknown like the first, then romaine and another escarole. I love this mixture. Every other morning I take a bucket and the scissors and nip off about three or four inches from the tops of a row. I've been feeding from this garden for about a month now.
> 
> This is an Oklahoma Redbud that's blooming in the desert tortoise yard. I tried to take a close-up of the blossoms, but the camera had a different idea of what to zone in on. So you see a very clear shot of the fence, and a sort of blurry shot of the blossoms:
> 
> View attachment 121490
> View attachment 121491
> 
> 
> and lastly, I thought you might enjoy seeing how much Dudley eats over the winter. The desert tortoise, Texas tort and Dudley's yards all used to be one very large front yard for this house. I sectioned it off into tortoise yards. On the far left, the desert tortoise yard, in the near left, the Texas yards and Dudley's yard on the right. The deserts and Texases have been hibernating, so no one has been grazing in their yards. However, cold weather means nothing to Dudley, and his yard is mowed and sculpted very nicely. All the same kinds of grasses and weeds, just mowed down to eye-pleasing height:
> 
> View attachment 121492


Yvonne that plant to the left of all your lettuces sure looks a lot like spinach to me.
How do you plane your lettuce seeds? Your garden looks great and you have so many! I'm trying to grow a variety of lettuces this year. Do I just fill a huge long pot and throw the seeds in? Or is there a particular method to that madness you have there? I would love to have mine like that!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Heather:

Do you have a grow light over all your seedlings? ...and my oh my!!! What an endeavor! You've got quite a garden growing there on your kitchen counter!!! I'm thinking your little plantlets aren't getting enough light. The stems look a little weak to me. That might be what's wrong with your tomatoe plants. The need very bright light over them. VERY BRIGHT!

To answer your question - I open the seed packets and dump them all into a big bowl and mix them up. Then I make a little indentation down a row of dirt and lightly sprinkle the seeds down the row. So I end up with a nice variety all in one row. I didn't plant spinach, but there might be an errant seed or two mixed in from the 'factory.' Who knows. Whatever it is, it's very slow growing. I'll take another picture of it later when I go outside to do my chores. Maybe someone can I.D. it now that it's had some growing time.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I'm pretty sure they do bloom quite soon after coming alive in the spring (spring? Its still winter for pete's sake).


My crocuses usually bloom through the snow. It's actually one of my favorite things to see. This year the snow has melted. Right now, we're having unseasonably warm temperatures. Mavis and I are thrilled. I just hope we don't have a bad fire season.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> My sign is this small pond right next to the road on the way to town. When I see the turtles in it basking, to me that is spring.


Jealous! I've never seen turtles in the wild.


----------



## Anyfoot

Prairie Mom said:


> Jealous! I've never seen turtles in the wild.



Hi Mom

Island of Zante. Right good to see green turtles. They are that brightly colored they don't look real.

The wording sounds obvious but I have to ask. What is Fire season?


----------



## Prairie Mom

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Hey everybody. Here are a few pics of the seedlings I have sprouted so far. I'm concerned about the tomatoes tho. They aren't getting any bigger. Is it time for me to pot them? I thought they would get much bigger in the little started pod thingys.
> View attachment 122525
> View attachment 122526
> View attachment 122527
> View attachment 122528
> View attachment 122529
> 
> 
> The last 2 are close ups w the rows of tomato seedlings. 1 row of pear tomatoes and another of early girls.
> 
> The biggest is a green bean plant, next four bigger ones are zucchini, 2 okra, variety of lettuces, variety of herbs. Some sweet pea flowers. What do you guys think, time to pot all? Im afraid to pot too early. We are supposed to get another cold front this weekend. Will 50s at night kill them off?


Hooray! Everything looks great! Also, I hear concern in your typing....YOU HAVE NO REASON---everything looks GREAT!!! -I promise! I grow tomatoes from seed all the time, if these were my seedlings, I'd feel pleased and know that everything is working just as it should. Some of your tomatoes look a little stretched (happens to me all the time) which means you could put the lights a little closer, but honestly your tomatoes will be fine. When you pot them in the soil just bury them deeper, so only a little bit of the plant is sticking out. The cool thing about tomatoes is that they will grow roots from the stem. The deeper you plant them, the more roots and the more drought tolerant they'll be. 

As far as re-potting...once you know the seed has germinated and it looks nice and strong like your seedlings, you can repot at any time. I typically don't pot until my seedlings have their "true leaves"--the tiny leaves that actually look like the plant. --Well, if I'm being honest....I'm usually late and don't get around to repotting them until the roots are sticking out and trying to dig into their neighbor's pods.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Anyfoot said:


> Hi Mom
> 
> Island of Zante. Right good to see green turtles. They are that brightly colored they don't look real.
> 
> The wording sounds obvious but I have to ask. What is Fire season?


Is the island of Zante in the UK? Please tell me exactly where it is. My husband and I are eager to make a trip there in the next few years and I'd love to see these turtles

"Fire Season" is exactly as bad as it sounds... In the drier parts of the US, there is a "Wild Fire Season." In my area and many states nearby, it really does not rain in the summer. Things become very dry. It is very important that we have lots of snow in the winter to create run off in the mountains and a very wet Spring. My particular area is also constantly windy. There will be thunderstorms that don't produce much rain (or just a little bit in the mountains) lightening strikes and whole swaths of land are under siege by fire. Wild fires can get started by a piece of broken glass heating up vegetation or even a cigarette carelessly flicked out of a car window. It is perfectly common to drive by blackened charred land on car trips in my area. There are already "fire restrictions" where I live, because it suddenly has become warmer than usual. (I typically still have snow right now) You are not allowed to have back yard fire places working (small bbq's okay, but occasionally they say "no") and if you are camping in the mountains right now you can only have a small fire between 6am and 10am---no night time sitting around the fire. I hope this helps


----------



## Prairie Mom

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Will 50s at night kill them off?



I would wait until the plants are older before putting them outside, but you can repot them into soil like I mentioned in my previous post, so they can continue to grow well. When you decide you're ready to put them out make sure you harden them off really slowly and for short intervals in the beginning.


----------



## Prairie Mom

*LOOK AT WHAT WE DUG UP YESTERDAY!!!  *
I'm new to over-wintering and LOVE it. We dug up the last of our carrots yesterday and I still need to dig up the parsnips (it will be time to plant parsnips soon!).








We've had a few days that are warm enough for Mavis to head outside. She was happy to gobble up grass, whether green or brown, and even checked out the places where I had planted her favorite flowers last year. She has a soft spot for violas. -Don't worry, baby...Mamma's growing the seeds right now just for you! 


She has grown SO MUCH this winter. I'm really pleased.


----------



## Anyfoot

Prairie Mom said:


> Is the island of Zante in the UK? Please tell me exactly where it is. My husband and I are eager to make a trip there in the next few years and I'd love to see these turtles
> 
> "Fire Season" is exactly as bad as it sounds... In the drier parts of the US, there is a "Wild Fire Season." In my area and many states nearby, it really does not rain in the summer. Things become very dry. It is very important that we have lots of snow in the winter to create run off in the mountains and a very wet Spring. My particular area is also constantly windy. There will be thunderstorms that don't produce much rain (or just a little bit in the mountains) lightening strikes and whole swaths of land are under siege by fire. Wild fires can get started by a piece of broken glass heating up vegetation or even a cigarette carelessly flicked out of a car window. It is perfectly common to drive by blackened charred land on car trips in my area. There are already "fire restrictions" where I live, because it suddenly has become warmer than usual. (I typically still have snow right now) You are not allowed to have back yard fire places working (small bbq's okay, but occasionally they say "no") and if you are camping in the mountains right now you can only have a small fire between 6am and 10am---no night time sitting around the fire. I hope this helps


Wow. Never mind a visit to the UK, by the sounds of that you should move here. lol Zante is a Greek island(also known as Zakynthos). If you go at the right time of the year(think its September) they stop public going on some of the beaches because its nesting season. They do boat trips to sea the turtles, also snorkeling schools. Google map it. There's an old ship wreck beached up and the only way to get to it is via a boat trip around the island, this trip also visits the blue caves.


----------



## puffy137

The island of Zante , orZakynthos is in Greece , no I'm not smart but I can call on Uncle Google. Sounds a brilliant place to visit


----------



## Prairie Mom

Anyfoot said:


> Wow. Never mind a visit to the UK, by the sounds of that you should move here. lol Zante is a Greek island(also known as Zakynthos). If you go at the right time of the year(think its September) they stop public going on some of the beaches because its nesting season. They do boat trips to sea the turtles, also snorkeling schools. Google map it. There's an old ship wreck beached up and the only way to get to it is via a boat trip around the island, this trip also visits the blue caves.


ha ha ha Yes, you're right, but unfortunately, I can't move there, because then I'd be one of the crazy girls camping out at the film sites for Dr. Who and Sherlock. My family would starve  Although, I really really miss good French Fries-I mean Pommes Frites---No! I mean: CHIPS!!!  

Thank you for filling me in on the Island of Zante. It sounds wonderful. I scuba dive and would love to snorkel with turtles!!! I'll definitely have to put a push pin on my world map for that place. Thanks!


----------



## puffy137

Well if a move to Greece isn't on the cards just yet , have a look at the classical paintings of Sir Lawrence Alma -Tadema . Warm sun drenched marble verandas , over looking sparkling azure seas , you can almost smell the scent of the flowers . Good old google has many of his paintings . I know they are considered naff in some circles , but thats my idea of real art .


----------



## Anyfoot

Prairie Mom said:


> ha ha ha Yes, you're right, but unfortunately, I can't move there, because then I'd be one of the crazy girls camping out at the film sites for Dr. Who and Sherlock. My family would starve  Although, I really really miss good French Fries-I mean Pommes Frites---No! I mean: CHIPS!!!
> 
> Thank you for filling me in on the Island of Zante. It sounds wonderful. I scuba dive and would love to snorkel with turtles!!! I'll definitely have to put a push pin on my world map for that place. Thanks!


Are you originally from the UK. Chips fried in a chip pan. mmmm Even McDonalds can't beat them.


----------



## Prairie Mom

puffy137 said:


> Well if a move to Greece isn't on the cards just yet , have a look at the classical paintings of Sir Lawrence Alma -Tadema . Warm sun drenched marble verandas , over looking sparkling azure seas , you can almost smell the scent of the flowers . Good old google has many of his paintings . I know they are considered naff in some circles , but thats my idea of real art .


oh my goodness, puffy! You're giving me itchy travel feet now! Sounds amazing. (shhh...be quiet brain!!! we can't plan any trips right now! too much to do, not enough$$$)


----------



## puffy137

Prairie Mom said:


> oh my goodness, puffy! You're giving me itchy travel feet now! Sounds amazing. (shhh...be quiet brain!!! we can't plan any trips right now! too much to do, not enough$$$)


I discovered Alma-Tadema one year when I bought a calender of his paintings in a shop at Heathrow Airport. I had one of the prints enlarged its called 'Expectations ' & had it framed , it now lives in a chalet on the beach & looks just like an extension to the existing veranda .


----------



## Prairie Mom

Anyfoot said:


> Are you originally from the UK. Chips fried in a chip pan. mmmm Even McDonalds can't beat them.


agreed.....mmmmm....chips.....

No, I'm not from the UK. I lived in Germany for a lot of my childhood and have travelled a lot. Actually my parents immigrated from Germany  ...


----------



## Prairie Mom

puffy137 said:


> I discovered Alma-Tadema one year when I bought a calender of his paintings in a shop at Heathrow Airport. I had one of the prints enlarged its called 'Expectations ' & had it framed , it now lives in a chalet on the beach & looks just like an extension to the existing veranda .


googling it now


----------



## puffy137

lol @ don't mention the war , lol 

I remember my granny saying ' why did we fall out with the Germans , we have more in common with the Germans than say the French ? ' lol


----------



## Prairie Mom

Is this it @puffy137 ?



If so---It's BEAUTIFUL!!! I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## puffy137

Oh GREAT , so pleased you found it AND liked it .


----------



## Prairie Mom

puffy137 said:


> Oh GREAT , so pleased you found it AND liked it .


I truly do! I will definitely be investigating Alma-Tadema more!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I have to run, but I'll leave another "garden-y" post before I sign off...

The pumpkins and squash that I'm growing indoors are all blooming now. I'm thrilled that I'm giving them enough light to be this productive. I've been tearing off leaves and blossoms and feeding them to a very grateful Sulcata who has had a bad case of cabin fever







Another forum member has already staked a claim for one of these. If any of my other Forum Friends would like one, I'm happy to share or *trade* ---fun!
 PM me!


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Yvonne G said:


> Heather:
> 
> Do you have a grow light over all your seedlings? ...and my oh my!!! What an endeavor! You've got quite a garden growing there on your kitchen counter!!! I'm thinking your little plantlets aren't getting enough light. The stems look a little weak to me. That might be what's wrong with your tomatoe plants. The need very bright light over them. VERY BRIGHT!
> 
> To answer your question - I open the seed packets and dump them all into a big bowl and mix them up. Then I make a little indentation down a row of dirt and lightly sprinkle the seeds down the row. So I end up with a nice variety all in one row. I didn't plant spinach, but there might be an errant seed or two mixed in from the 'factory.' Who knows. Whatever it is, it's very slow growing. I'll take another picture of it later when I go outside to do my chores. Maybe someone can I.D. it now that it's had some growing time.


Yvonne thanks so much for your reply. This is the light I have over them. I am assuming into neither big enough or bright enough from what you are telling me. Bummer!



So do you think it would be okay for me to go ahead and transfer them to their ultimate container at such a small state? I won't be able to get a larger light or fixture.

Thanks so much for the tip on the lettuces. I have a long planter that I will do that with! Such a large variety and a great way to do it. I can't wait to try it here!


----------



## Yvonne G

Move the tall ones to the outer edges and lower the light. A fluorescent tube light probably would cover more area.

Chrissy is the queen of indoor gardening, though. Let's see what she has to say about your picture.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Prairie Mom said:


> Hooray! Everything looks great! Also, I hear concern in your typing....YOU HAVE NO REASON---everything looks GREAT!!! -I promise! I grow tomatoes from seed all the time, if these were my seedlings, I'd feel pleased and know that everything is working just as it should. Some of your tomatoes look a little stretched (happens to me all the time) which means you could put the lights a little closer, but honestly your tomatoes will be fine. When you pot them in the soil just bury them deeper, so only a little bit of the plant is sticking out. The cool thing about tomatoes is that they will grow roots from the stem. The deeper you plant them, the more roots and the more drought tolerant they'll be.
> 
> As far as re-potting...once you know the seed has germinated and it looks nice and strong like your seedlings, you can repot at any time. I typically don't pot until my seedlings have their "true leaves"--the tiny leaves that actually look like the plant. --Well, if I'm being honest....I'm usually late and don't get around to repotting them until the roots are sticking out and trying to dig into their neighbor's pods.


Hi Chrissy! Thanks so much for the reassurance. I was pretty worried. This is my first time to grow tomatoes from seeds (well everything else I have there too!), so I wasn't sure if they would get, or needed to be bigger before I actually potted them. Plus I am super excited to get these plants growing nice and big and harvesting from them that I want to make sure I don't jump the gun on potting them and putting them outside to brave the elements. 

Thanks for the top about planting the stems further down in the dirt to make them drought tolerant! That will be my biggest problem here in Dallas, the heat! I think I may pot them all in their designated planters tomorrow....


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Prairie Mom said:


> I would wait until the plants are older before putting them outside, but you can repot them into soil like I mentioned in my previous post, so they can continue to grow well. When you decide you're ready to put them out make sure you harden them off really slowly and for short intervals in the beginning.


Okay so I do need to wait longer. Thanks! I am getting impatient and excited and want to plant them already!

What do you mean by hardening them off?


----------



## taza

Prairie Mom said:


> I have to run, but I'll leave another "garden-y" post before I sign off...
> 
> The pumpkins and squash that I'm growing indoors are all blooming now. I'm thrilled that I'm giving them enough light to be this productive. I've been tearing off leaves and blossoms and feeding them to a very grateful Sulcata who has had a bad case of cabin fever
> 
> View attachment 122596
> 
> 
> View attachment 122598
> 
> 
> Another forum member has already staked a claim for one of these. If any of my other Forum Friends would like one, I'm happy to share or *trade* ---fun!
> PM me!


How long did it take your pumpkin and squash to get that big?


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Prairie Mom said:


> *LOOK AT WHAT WE DUG UP YESTERDAY!!!  *
> I'm new to over-wintering and LOVE it. We dug up the last of our carrots yesterday and I still need to dig up the parsnips (it will be time to plant parsnips soon!).
> 
> View attachment 122557
> 
> 
> View attachment 122558
> 
> 
> 
> We've had a few days that are warm enough for Mavis to head outside. She was happy to gobble up grass, whether green or brown, and even checked out the places where I had planted her favorite flowers last year. She has a soft spot for violas. -Don't worry, baby...Mamma's growing the seeds right now just for you!
> View attachment 122559
> 
> She has grown SO MUCH this winter. I'm really pleased.


Wow these look great! Looking at your gardening successes is totally inspiring for me! I'm going to try carrots in pot this year. I was told by an expert at the Calloways that I might have success with this small variety that are round. We will see.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Prairie Mom said:


> I have to run, but I'll leave another "garden-y" post before I sign off...
> 
> The pumpkins and squash that I'm growing indoors are all blooming now. I'm thrilled that I'm giving them enough light to be this productive. I've been tearing off leaves and blossoms and feeding them to a very grateful Sulcata who has had a bad case of cabin fever
> 
> View attachment 122596
> 
> 
> View attachment 122598
> 
> 
> Another forum member has already staked a claim for one of these. If any of my other Forum Friends would like one, I'm happy to share or *trade* ---fun!
> PM me!


Wow those look amazing!! I hope my zucchini plants get like that. What do you have them planted in that they have gotten so big? I am running out of bigger containers to replant mine in before they go to their final large planters outside.


----------



## Prairie Mom

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Okay so I do need to wait longer. Thanks! I am getting impatient and excited and want to plant them already!
> 
> What do you mean by hardening them off?


Hello Seeing the photo of your lamp was helpful. I'll try to explain a little better (more concisely--I'm always too long winded)

*-First, about your light...*
When I first began experimenting indoors, I tried using your kind of grow lighst. The problem with these incandescent bulb kind of grow lights is that they create long spindly stretched out plants. To get healthy sturdy stemmed plants, the seedling MUST be within 1 or 2 inches of the light bulb---you CANNOT do this with your kind of light because it will COOK your plants.

*NEXT YEAR:*
Consider this year a great practice year and next year you will be much happier with tube grow lights. It costs a little more, but is WORTH every penny.
I use a cheap shop light from home depot. Something like this:


Make sure you get the kind of fixture that comes with A PLUG. There are varieties that must be electrically wired in.
*Light bulbs:* You will get the best results if you use Aquarium/Plant Grow light tubes OR cheaper "Daylight" tubes. Get whatever will fit in your fixture.


*Your Tomato Seedlings Right now*
-Yes, I really think your tomato seedlings are looking great. The have nice healthy looking baby leaves. Seeds grow slower than most people realize. Soon, your tomatoes will start to sprout their "true leaves" and drop the first smooth baby leaves. The "true leaves" look like mini versions of actual tomato plant leaves. Once you have the true leaves, they will increase in size and you'll feel proud. Next year, when you have a better light, you can start your tomatoes even earlier and have bigger more mature plants to put out in the Spring time.

*Spindly stretched out stalks*
Yes, your tomatoes look stretched, but not a big deal. Plant them deeper as we talked about earlier and your plants will improve in natural sunlight.

*"Hardening off"*
This may be the most crucial step for an indoor seed starter!!!! If you just take your seeds and put them outside, THEY WILL IMMEDIATELY DIE!!! Please google "how to harden off tomato seedlings." Your seedlings will go into shock if they are placed in typical outside conditions. To harden off seedlings, put them outside (you can plant them in their permanent soil and pot if you like) in a shady spot for about an hour and ***check to make sure they don't look sick. Slowly increase their outside time and exposure to sunlight slowly for roughly two weeks. By the end of the 2 weeks they should be able to tolerate the location you picked for them and spend the night outside.


----------



## Prairie Mom

taza said:


> How long did it take your pumpkin and squash to get that big?



Hey Taza 
I intended to keep a log of how long it took my plants to achieve growth this year, JUST so I would know how quickly I can grow things for tortoise food. But I ended up having major issues in my seed starting. I allowed them to get too cold, many seeds took too long to germinate, and ended I even ended up re-planting quite a few seeds. I would assume most of these are at least a couple months old.

BUT, I will tell you that in your cold climate indoor squash and pumpkin are AMAZING winter tortoise food. I've grown several rounds this year. When they sprout from their seeds, the seedlings are BIG and tortoises can eat the new seedlings mixed in their greens. You can also wait a bit and feed them the leaves as they grow.

I planted some squash and pea seeds just for tortoise food roughly a month ago. I will snap a photo so you can see what they look like at about a month and tag you.


----------



## Prairie Mom

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Wow these look great! Looking at your gardening successes is totally inspiring for me! I'm going to try carrots in pot this year. I was told by an expert at the Calloways that I might have success with this small variety that are round. We will see.


DO IT!!! DO IT!!! And tell me how it goes!!! I've never done it. My kids love to garden and this year, I am going to attempt a small variety of baby carrots and put them in rectangle flower pots on my kids play fort/swing set combo. I hope it works. Please post about how yours go when you work on them.



TuRtLE1924 said:


> Wow those look amazing!! I hope my zucchini plants get like that. What do you have them planted in that they have gotten so big? I am running out of bigger containers to replant mine in before they go to their final large planters outside.


I use everything for pots. Cut milk jugs, butter tubs, soda bottles, juice jugs, litter containers -you name it! Here is a photo of a batch of seedlings from last year (I posted this earlier in the forum and I hope people forgive the repeat)...


You can see a mix of recycled pots. Just make sure you cut drainage holes for water to escape. Tomatoes in particular drown easily and need lots of drainage--I've learned this the hard way. Mature tomato plants grown from seed are in the foreground of the photo (you'll put yours out way earlier than this). Also, FYI I'm hardening them off in this photo  You can see where I was inching them out of the shade.


A few pages ago on this thread I showed how I experimented with using soda bottles in a different way. This method didn't work for me because I grow my plants huge and longer inside before putting them out. I have a really SHORT summer and my plants have to be huge and old to be productive. This method may work for you though...
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/garden-chat-photos-for-torts-and-people-♫-♫.104546/page-49


----------



## Jacqui

Another trip to walMart and another three grape vines.  Plus another flowering plant, but heck if I can currently recall it's name. It is a new type for me, but I need the uplifting beautiful blooms.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm replanting what I refer to as my tortoise's "Edible Curtain."
> 
> 
> View attachment 119544
> 
> zucchini, pumpkin, and pea vines
> 
> I've recently started growing these for my closed chamber as a nice winter treat. I have 8 total square pots like this and am using saved pumpkin and zucchini seeds. I let the seedlings get to a decent size, repot them in potting soil, and direct plant some sugar snap pea seeds which don't take as long to grow. I let these delicious healthy young vines grow under my lights and then hang them up high in her closed chamber as her own delicious privacy screen/curtain.
> 
> I may make a thread to show how pretty they are once they've grown out. Mavis LOVES them, so her Mommy is working hard to keep 'em comin'!




*Back near the end of February, I made a post about the edible "curtain" that I like to plant for my tortoise's chamber.*
This would work inside or outside. Some time I may post this as an idea in the diet section. I plant several small pots full of zucchini, pumpkin, and sugar snap pea vines (they grow FAST).
(@taza ) 
*Here's a photo of one of the pots from February 22nd...*


These are pumpkin and squash vines. I planted the snap peas AFTER the vines started to grow true leaves, because these vines grow so fast.
I have 8 of these pots. I'll rotate groups of them into my tortoise's chamber.

*Here is what they look like TODAY-ABOUT A MONTH LATER...*


This is the second time I've grown these this winter for a tortoise treat. I'll wait until they get a bit longer before I put them in her indoor enclosure.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Another trip to walMart and another three grape vines.  Plus another flowering plant, but heck if I can currently recall it's name. It is a new type for me, but I need the uplifting beautiful blooms.


Excellent, Jacqui! You get me excited for garden shopping I need to go and get more of those cheap grape vines I got the other day.


----------



## Yvonne G

OK, to help I.D. my mystery greens, here's a picture of the seed packets. It might be the "mache" shown on the packet on the left bottom row???



And here are two views of the mystery greens:





Its the one to the right of the red leaf lettuce.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> OK, to help I.D. my mystery greens, here's a picture of the seed packets. It might be the "mache" shown on the packet on the left bottom row???
> 
> View attachment 122705
> 
> And here are two views of the mystery greens:
> 
> View attachment 122706
> View attachment 122707
> 
> 
> Its the one to the right of the red leaf lettuce.


I have NO EXPERIENCE, but I found Mache on this garden blog...
http://www.houstonvegetablegarden.com/index.php/category/other-winter-veg/page/2/ --I think you're right!!! Check it out and see if you think we have a match. (The mache is the photo above the fennel--it's a little confusing on the blog) I'm really curious what you think after looking at the blog and also want the mystery solved


----------



## Yvonne G

YEA! I think you're right.


----------



## Abdulla6169

The birds seem to enjoy my mulberry


----------



## Yvonne G

Darned pesky critters! Eating your fruit before it ripens.


----------



## Yvonne G

Spring has sprung here at the tortoise farm:











I just wish I knew more about cameras so that when I focus on a close-up the camera focuses on the subject and not on the background. If you'll notice that my fuzzy pictures have very sharp and clear back grounds!


----------



## Prairie Mom

AbdullaAli said:


> The birds seem to enjoy my mulberry
> View attachment 122848


Sheesh! If you actually get ripe ones, please tell me how they taste. I'm very curious.

I saw Mulberry trees advertised in a catalogue a while ago and their major selling point said that birds and wildlife love these trees so much that if you plant them in your yard, wildlife will be so attracted to the fruit that they'll leave the rest of your garden alone.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> Spring has sprung here at the tortoise farm:
> 
> View attachment 122863
> View attachment 122864
> View attachment 122865
> View attachment 122866
> View attachment 122867
> View attachment 122868
> View attachment 122869
> View attachment 122870
> 
> 
> I just wish I knew more about cameras so that when I focus on a close-up the camera focuses on the subject and not on the background. If you'll notice that my fuzzy pictures have very sharp and clear back grounds!


What cheerful breathtaking photos from the "tortoise farm"!!!! Those photos make me want to go outside!!


----------



## Yvonne G

The little orange tree, third picture from the bottom, smells so good. It's just covered with blossoms.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Yvonne G said:


> Spring has sprung here at the tortoise farm:
> 
> View attachment 122863
> View attachment 122864
> View attachment 122865
> View attachment 122866
> View attachment 122867
> View attachment 122868
> View attachment 122869
> View attachment 122870
> 
> 
> I just wish I knew more about cameras so that when I focus on a close-up the camera focuses on the subject and not on the background. If you'll notice that my fuzzy pictures have very sharp and clear back grounds!


Wow, beautiful Yvonne!!! I hope this is a sign that spring will be here soon in Tejas!! Your gorgeous trees, bushes, and flowers make me long for the 2 days of spring weather we get here in Dallas!!


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Yvonne G said:


> The little orange tree, third picture from the bottom, smells so good. It's just covered with blossoms.


Wow that's an orange tree!! Super envious right now!!


----------



## Momof4

@yvonne does your camera have a macro setting? That should help. 

My friend has a fruitless mulberry tree and I'm going to try to propagate a cutting! I'm so excited!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> @yvonne does your camera have a macro setting? That should help.
> 
> My friend has a fruitless mulberry tree and I'm going to try to propagate a cutting! I'm so excited!



Maybe. All I know about my camera it to set it up on the charger when it stops working, point it at what I want to capture and push the button.


----------



## Prairie Mom

"My" Mule Deer are coming down from the higher elevations to check out my tulips  
THEY LOOK AMAZING THIS YEAR!!!
They were right in our front yard, but it took a moment before the kids and I noticed them. The "beep beep" of my minivan unlocking made them nervous and they walked across the street while staring at us the whole time. They look SO GOOD this year. They actually had a bit of stored fat jiggling as they trotted. 

Earlier on this thread I posted my feelings about encouraging biodiversity where I live... (http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/garden-chat-photos-for-torts-and-people-%E2%99%AB-%E2%99%AB.104546/page-15#post-997739). 

In the post, I told about a year when these guys were horrific skeletons and the news was reporting that they were dying off in drastic numbers. One morning they came to my yard. They looked so horrible -HORRIBLE!- and I actually started ripping out the tulips from my backyard and chucked them over the fence to be gobbled up by the hungry mule deer. They were so desperate that they ate them all (even with a crazy lady throwing stuff at them!). Since then, I've increased my tulips out front just to be eaten. I actually smile when I see a tulip that has been clipped off. (I have plenty in the deer-proof backyard that we enjoy.)

NO NEED FOR TULIP TOSSING THIS SPRING!!! HOORAY!
They came a little early... My tulips are only starting to poke out of the ground. They're welcome to whatever they can find.


----------



## Momof4

Can you help me ID this? Someone else asked not to long ago and I couldn't find it. Is it tort safe?


----------



## Jacqui

No deer in my yard, just their tracks. I did earlier today while planting potatoes have a turkey surprise me as he flew over my head.


----------



## Jacqui

I am with Yvonne on the camera knowledge.


----------



## Yvonne G

Congratulations Chrissy on being the millionth poster!!!! Good job!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> Can you help me ID this? Someone else asked not to long ago and I couldn't find it. Is it tort safe?
> View attachment 122971


Sorry...no clue


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> Congratulations Chrissy on being the millionth poster!!!! Good job!


Thanks, Yvonne! I'm so excited! This made my MONTH!


----------



## Momof4

Yes, congratulations to you!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> Yes, congratulations to you!!!


Thank you, Kathy


----------



## Prairie Mom

@Iochroma do you have any guesses on the leaf in Momof4's post?


----------



## Jacqui

Was out pulling some vines off my lilac bushes and managed to also break off three nice big branches. Last year I tried waiting for them to bloom before I was going to pull the vines. By the time I was ready to pull them, the vines were blooming and the hummingbirds were back, so I left the vines.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Prairie Mom said:


> "My" Mule Deer are coming down from the higher elevations to check out my tulips
> THEY LOOK AMAZING THIS YEAR!!!
> They were right in our front yard, but it took a moment before the kids and I noticed them. The "beep beep" of my minivan unlocking made them nervous and they walked across the street while staring at us the whole time. They look SO GOOD this year. They actually had a bit of stored fat jiggling as they trotted.
> 
> Earlier on this thread I posted my feelings about encouraging biodiversity where I live... (http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/garden-chat-photos-for-torts-and-people-%E2%99%AB-%E2%99%AB.104546/page-15#post-997739).
> 
> In the post, I told about a year when these guys were horrific skeletons and the news was reporting that they were dying off in drastic numbers. One morning they came to my yard. They looked so horrible -HORRIBLE!- and I actually started ripping out the tulips from my backyard and chucked them over the fence to be gobbled up by the hungry mule deer. They were so desperate that they ate them all (even with a crazy lady throwing stuff at them!). Since then, I've increased my tulips out front just to be eaten. I actually smile when I see a tulip that has been clipped off. (I have plenty in the deer-proof backyard that we enjoy.)
> 
> NO NEED FOR TULIP TOSSING THIS SPRING!!! HOORAY!
> They came a little early... My tulips are only starting to poke out of the ground. They're welcome to whatever they can find.
> View attachment 122946
> 
> 
> View attachment 122947
> 
> 
> View attachment 122948
> 
> 
> View attachment 122949


Wow...Chrissy you never cease to amaze me. I adore you so much. And thanks god there are ppl like you in the world (like those on this forum) worried about the wildlife in our backyards. I feed all the rabbits here in my area (only by throwing out scraps of veg here and there when I have it, not on a daily basis). Wish I would be able to see something as amazing as the deer by you. But I do feel that the cutie lil rabbits here are pretty amazing too.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Was out pulling some vines off my lilac bushes and managed to also break off three nice big branches. Last year I tried waiting for them to bloom before I was going to pull the vines. By the time I was ready to pull them, the vines were blooming and the hummingbirds were back, so I left the vines.


awww...sorry to hear about the lilac branches. I thought it was really cool that you left the vine on for the hummingbirds. They are an extremely rare treat where I live. I'd do the same


----------



## Prairie Mom

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Wow...Chrissy you never cease to amaze me. I adore you so much. And thanks god there are ppl like you in the world (like those on this forum) worried about the wildlife in our backyards. I feed all the rabbits here in my area (only by throwing out scraps of veg here and there when I have it, not on a daily basis). Wish I would be able to see something as amazing as the deer by you. But I do feel that the cutie lil rabbits here are pretty amazing too.


WOW thanks so much!! Please except hugs through the internet/phone cables!!! I think it's awesome you're throwing out your scraps to the rabbits. I love rabbits too. I think it's a really great idea not to waste your fruit and vegetables and offer them up to the beasties.-Very cool. You should check out the posts near the link I provided. A few people chatted about what they do for wildlife in their area and one forum member even puts out a bat house and bee tubes. I thought that was cool.

I also thought of you the other day because my husband and I are discussing attempting to grow corn in large pots this year. We've had early snow storms for two years that have ruined most of my corn just when it was about to be deliciously ripe. We're going to attempt large pots (possible even garbage cans) so we can wheel the corn into the garage. I'll tell you if it works, because corn on a balcony would be FREAKIN' AMAZING!


----------



## Iochroma

Prairie Mom said:


> @Iochroma do you have any guesses on the leaf in Momof4's post?


Sorry, that is not one I recognize.


----------



## Momof4

I planted hosta bulbs in my redfoots pen 2 weeks ago and they only had a couple small shoots! 
They have grown so much! I blocked the area off so they had a chance to survive! I did cover the area with shade cloth because the sun is to hot. I don't really garden to much so I'm pretty proud of myself. 

I do love reading your post.


----------



## Momof4

Iochroma said:


> Sorry, that is not one I recognize.



Thanks for trying. I won't feed it.


----------



## Yvonne G

I see the dreaded stinging nettle in that last picture!

I think hosta is a very pretty plant. I've bought several of them this year.


----------



## Jacqui

Yes, you do see it Yvonne.


----------



## Jacqui

Going with normal corn or the one designed for pots?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I see the dreaded stinging nettle in that last picture!
> 
> I think hosta is a very pretty plant. I've bought several of them this year.



I trimmed up the weeds and grazing grass this morning. I hate the nettle!!

I can't wait for the hosta to flower!


----------



## Odin's Gma

First time EVER for me! One of my orchids rebloomed!


----------



## Jacqui

Odin's Gma said:


> First time EVER for me! One of my orchids rebloomed!
> View attachment 123242


Neat!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> I planted hosta bulbs in my redfoots pen 2 weeks ago and they only had a couple small shoots!
> They have grown so much! I blocked the area off so they had a chance to survive! I did cover the area with shade cloth because the sun is to hot. I don't really garden to much so I'm pretty proud of myself.
> 
> I do love reading your post.
> View attachment 123211
> View attachment 123213


These photos look amazing! I can't believe they're only two weeks old. This makes me pretty excited because I have only JUST planted Hostas for the first time. I just bought a bag of 3 already sprouting bareroot Hostas. I'm planting them in pots with the intention of brining them in during the winter as an easy low-light addition to my indoor tortoise food. I didn't know how quickly they grow. By the looks of your photos, I have DEFINITELY planted them in too small of containers. -I even made the mistake of sticking two in one of the pots--woops! I'll be fixing that quickly. Thanks for posting these!! Very helpful!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Ha ha!! It took me a moment to see the stinging nettle! So funny...you guys are awesome. Your angst over stinging nettle is how I feel about thistle.


----------



## Yvonne G

Odin's Gma said:


> First time EVER for me! One of my orchids rebloomed!
> View attachment 123242



Oh, isn't that pretty!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Going with normal corn or the one designed for pots?


I didn't know there was a type of corn designed for pots!?!?

The corn that I have is probably pretty close to that. It's a small fast ripening sweet hybrid. (I'll attach a photo.) It's intended for Northern Climates, but STILL hasn't been fast enough for my two last summers. I was only able to enjoy a tiny bit. I just don't have any way to protect corn from surprise early frosts and snows, so this year we're discussing potting it and hauling it into the garage when necessary. We're still trying to figure out the particulars. I'd be interested in any thoughts you may have on the subject.

Our corn last year. It only gets about a foot bigger than this...



We're crazy enough that we'd consider going for big full sized corn. I just have to finish off these seeds first.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Odin's Gma said:


> First time EVER for me! One of my orchids rebloomed!
> View attachment 123242


Very pretty @phebe121 also grows Orchids. She's joked about them being just like tortoises...just give them some orchid bark and moisture 
I don't have the magic touch. I tried once and just had a boring stick for so long I gave up. I definitely did something wrong.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Prairie Mom said:


> WOW thanks so much!! Please except hugs through the internet/phone cables!!! I think it's awesome you're throwing out your scraps to the rabbits. I love rabbits too. I think it's a really great idea not to waste your fruit and vegetables and offer them up to the beasties.-Very cool. You should check out the posts near the link I provided. A few people chatted about what they do for wildlife in their area and one forum member even puts out a bat house and bee tubes. I thought that was cool.
> 
> I also thought of you the other day because my husband and I are discussing attempting to grow corn in large pots this year. We've had early snow storms for two years that have ruined most of my corn just when it was about to be deliciously ripe. We're going to attempt large pots (possible even garbage cans) so we can wheel the corn into the garage. I'll tell you if it works, because corn on a balcony would be FREAKIN' AMAZING!


"Hug back!" I saw those posts a while back about the bat houses and bee tubes. Very cool ideas!

I think your idea to grow corn in large pots is a great idea. We have to learn new ways to do things in our situations (cold northern environment and hot southern balcony!) I think your best bet for that would be to go with the giant rolling trash cans they use at schools in the cafeteria. When I was talking to the garden experts down here one of them suggested I grow my tomatoes in one of these giant trash cans. While I don't actually have room for these it would be great for you if you needed to move them to the garage. I say go for it!!


----------



## Momof4

Odin's Gma said:


> First time EVER for me! One of my orchids rebloomed!
> View attachment 123242



I'm so impressed!! I have killed like 10 orchids!!! What's your secret??


----------



## Prairie Mom

TuRtLE1924 said:


> "Hug back!" I saw those posts a while back about the bat houses and bee tubes. Very cool ideas!
> 
> I think your idea to grow corn in large pots is a great idea. We have to learn new ways to do things in our situations (cold northern environment and hot southern balcony!) I think your best bet for that would be to go with the giant rolling trash cans they use at schools in the cafeteria. When I was talking to the garden experts down here one of them suggested I grow my tomatoes in one of these giant trash cans. While I don't actually have room for these it would be great for you if you needed to move them to the garage. I say go for it!!


YES! That is EXACTLY what we are were thinking about. I haven't seen it done before, so I'm thrilled to hear that someone else suggested this to you. I had no idea it was a "thing" people do! I've even been thinking about drilling holes on the bottoms of them for drainage and even cutting windows out so that light can get to the seedlings in the lower shade of the deep pot/garbage can. -We were even thinking of spraying the inside with a metallic spray paint to help reflect the light when the plants are young.

-I hadn't thought of doing tomatoes like this and am extremely tempted to try it out. It was a pain for me to haul and protect plants last year. hmmm...you got me thinking now. Oy---just watch...soon my whole garden will develop into something that can be rolled into the garage, since it's really to windy for hoop tunnels.

You're right...I suppose we are in a similar predicament... My problem is cold and snow while yours is probably a damaging heat. You'll have to keep us posted on how quickly your tomato seedlings grow when they are outside. I'm really curious, because my tomato plants grow much slower than people in just a slightly warmer climate. I have to start them SO EARLY and get the plants huge before I put them outside so they'll be the most productive. I'm very curious what your young seedlings will do on their own. and how fast they'll grow in consistently warmer night time temps.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Spring has sprung here at the tortoise farm:
> 
> View attachment 122863
> View attachment 122864
> View attachment 122865
> View attachment 122866
> View attachment 122867
> View attachment 122868
> View attachment 122869
> View attachment 122870
> 
> 
> I just wish I knew more about cameras so that when I focus on a close-up the camera focuses on the subject and not on the background. If you'll notice that my fuzzy pictures have very sharp and clear back grounds!


can torts eat the plant in picture 5? @Yvonne G


----------



## Jacqui

I love going out to the yards and enclosures each day to see what has come up or starting leafing out with new life and future promise. One day it is clumps of daffodils, the next the barest opening of the leaf buds on the peach and pear trees.

I am so looking forward to a morning soon when the air is scented with the sweet smell of liliacs.


----------



## phebe121

Prairie Mom said:


> Very pretty @phebe121 also grows Orchids. She's joked about them being just like tortoises...just give them some orchid bark and moisture
> I don't have the magic touch. I tried once and just had a boring stick for so long I gave up. I definitely did something wrong.



Yep i have some orchids blooming right now one hasnt stopped blooming since x-mas and the one that took me 3 yrs to bloom sent up another awesome bloom


----------



## phebe121

My ones blooming


----------



## Jacqui

Those are so beautiful.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Prairie Mom said:


> YES! That is EXACTLY what we are were thinking about. I haven't seen it done before, so I'm thrilled to hear that someone else suggested this to you. I had no idea it was a "thing" people do! I've even been thinking about drilling holes on the bottoms of them for drainage and even cutting windows out so that light can get to the seedlings in the lower shade of the deep pot/garbage can. -We were even thinking of spraying the inside with a metallic spray paint to help reflect the light when the plants are young.
> 
> -I hadn't thought of doing tomatoes like this and am extremely tempted to try it out. It was a pain for me to haul and protect plants last year. hmmm...you got me thinking now. Oy---just watch...soon my whole garden will develop into something that can be rolled into the garage, since it's really to windy for hoop tunnels.
> 
> You're right...I suppose we are in a similar predicament... My problem is cold and snow while yours is probably a damaging heat. You'll have to keep us posted on how quickly your tomato seedlings grow when they are outside. I'm really curious, because my tomato plants grow much slower than people in just a slightly warmer climate. I have to start them SO EARLY and get the plants huge before I put them outside so they'll be the most productive. I'm very curious what your young seedlings will do on their own. and how fast they'll grow in consistently warmer night time temps.


I had no idea ppl did this either, but I find it very innovative! I think drilling holes for drainage is a must for sure. Especially with such a big vessel, it would be really hard to know if you are over or under watering. Drainage holes will get rid of the excess water. The metallic spray paint sounds like a great idea too. Lol, you think of everything.

Haha!! I can't wait to see all of your pictures of the kids rolling giant trash cans to the garage at the end of summer!! I can hear the hamster wheels turning in your head already! 

I will definitely keep you updated on my tomatoes. I am praying they will grow this year with the self-watering planters I purchased. They are still really small and spindly like those pictures I posted not too long ago. A few of them have finally sprouted some other tiny leaves. They are still in the starter pods and I am trying to find other containers to move them to before I plant them outside for good. I never drink sodas so I don't have of those which seem to do really well! The hunt continues...

I wanted to move some of my larger plants to their final pots outside today, but we have yet another cd front coming in and the winds are 20-30 mph for the next 2 days! So once again I have to wait, I don't want the wind to break all of my babies in half!! Quite ridiculous when for the past 3 days it has been super sunny and 80 degrees F!!!


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Any idea what these plants are? I swear they are from the lettuce mixtures I planted a couple weeks ago. They have gotten really tall, really fast! I'm wondering about the tall in the middle of all the others there.


----------



## tortadise

I started some greens in the greenhouse, this pic is old, I've added quite a few more tubs. Most likely will be adding a large greenhouse this year for a hopeful self sustaining tortoise food crop.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

tortadise said:


> I started some greens in the greenhouse, this pic is old, I've added quite a few more tubs. Most likely will be adding a large greenhouse this year for a hopeful self sustaining tortoise food crop.
> 
> View attachment 123337


Very cool. What all do you have growing there? Did you drill holes in the bottom of your tubs there? I wonder if those would work better for all my lettuces then what I am planning to use....hmmmm


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> can torts eat the plant in picture 5? @Yvonne G



Yes. That's malva. That bush is in the leopard tortoise yard. They have never eaten any of it, however they love hiding under it.


----------



## tortadise

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Very cool. What all do you have growing there? Did you still holes in the bottom of your tubs there? I wonder if those would work better for all my lettuces then what I am planning to use....hmmmm


Lettuces can grow hydroponically. So saturate them in water and they thrive well. But have to have good sun, red tip, romaine(not a fan of really mainly for the big guys as a treat) 4 kinds of kale, endive, and some other stuff, persalain, dandelion, and thistles are up next. But I have to make the propagated rows for them. Going to be 1' wide 60' long for those bad boys.


----------



## tortadise

tortadise said:


> Lettuces can grow hydroponically. So saturate them in water and they thrive well. But have to have good sun, red tip, romaine(not a fan of really mainly for the big guys as a treat) 4 kinds of kale, endive, and some other stuff, persalain, dandelion, and thistles are up next. But I have to make the propagated rows for them. Going to be 1' wide 60' long for those bad boys.


Oh and tomatoes are in there too. Also just yesterday I planted 3 dragon fruits.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

tortadise said:


> Lettuces can grow hydroponically. So saturate them in water and they thrive well. But have to have good sun, red tip, romaine(not a fan of really mainly for the big guys as a treat) 4 kinds of kale, endive, and some other stuff, persalain, dandelion, and thistles are up next. But I have to make the propagated rows for them. Going to be 1' wide 60' long for those bad boys.


Wow, you have a lot going on there! I may try some of the tubs you have there. Did you get them Home Depot? This is where I envy most of you here. I am so limited with only a balcony and pots. Pretty soon, when I put everything in their final pots I won't even be able to get to my storage closet!


----------



## TuRtLE1924

tortadise said:


> Oh and tomatoes are in there too. Also just yesterday I planted 3 dragon fruits.


Tomatoes are in with your lettuces??! Boy do I have a lot to learn! Those dragon fruits will be great. More power to ya man!


----------



## tortadise

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Wow, you have a lot going on there! I may try some of the tubs you have there. Did you get them Home Depot? This is where I envy most of you here. I am so limited with only a balcony and pots. Pretty soon, when I put everything in their final pots I won't even be able to get to my storage closet!


You could always go vertical. I use the black tubs from tractor supply. There more rigid and a bit bigger than the Home Depot ones.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

tortadise said:


> You could always go vertical. I use the black tubs from tractor supply. There more rigid and a bit bigger than the Home Depot ones.


Thanks, this is great!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I love going out to the yards and enclosures each day to see what has come up or starting leafing out with new life and future promise. One day it is clumps of daffodils, the next the barest opening of the leaf buds on the peach and pear trees.
> 
> I am so looking forward to a morning soon when the air is scented with the sweet smell of liliacs.


Your post reminded me of this cool quote that I came across a while ago...it was something about how gardeners have a greater sense of hope than the average person and it explained why in a really cool way. -Can't find it...argh! 

I did just find this little gem though...
_*"You can bury a lot of troubles digging in the dirt" -Author unknown*_


----------



## Prairie Mom

phebe121 said:


> Yep i have some orchids blooming right now one hasnt stopped blooming since x-mas and the one that took me 3 yrs to bloom sent up another awesome bloom


I can't believe it's been blooming that long! Well done!


----------



## Prairie Mom

TuRtLE1924 said:


> I had no idea ppl did this either, but I find it very innovative! I think drilling holes for drainage is a must for sure. Especially with such a big vessel, it would be really hard to know if you are over or under watering. Drainage holes will get rid of the excess water. The metallic spray paint sounds like a great idea too. Lol, you think of everything.
> 
> Haha!! I can't wait to see all of your pictures of the kids rolling giant trash cans to the garage at the end of summer!! I can hear the hamster wheels turning in your head already!
> 
> I will definitely keep you updated on my tomatoes. I am praying they will grow this year with the self-watering planters I purchased. They are still really small and spindly like those pictures I posted not too long ago. A few of them have finally sprouted some other tiny leaves. They are still in the starter pods and I am trying to find other containers to move them to before I plant them outside for good. I never drink sodas so I don't have of those which seem to do really well! The hunt continues...
> 
> I wanted to move some of my larger plants to their final pots outside today, but we have yet another cd front coming in and the winds are 20-30 mph for the next 2 days! So once again I have to wait, I don't want the wind to break all of my babies in half!! Quite ridiculous when for the past 3 days it has been super sunny and 80 degrees F!!!


Yeah, you're right...I'm not really sure how this will work out with drainage and overwatering etc. I have a bad habit of over doing it.

I like your image of my kids rolling around the giant trash cans. My oldest daughter was lamenting that I don't have enough PURPLE around our house. -PURPLE!!! She nearly had tears in her eyes because it's her favorite color. I'm seriously considering spray-painting one of the cans PURPLE. -I figure...it's a garbage can...it's going to be weird anyway

About the pots...I wonder if you could order clusters of cheap throw away pots on Amazon? I'm shocked you guys are having a cold front! I don't understand your weather at all.


----------



## jaizei

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Wow, you have a lot going on there! I may try some of the tubs you have there. Did you get them Home Depot? This is where I envy most of you here. I am so limited with only a balcony and pots. Pretty soon, when I put everything in their final pots I won't even be able to get to my storage closet!



What kind of footprint is there? If you would use some sort of raised bed with a bottom, you could do square foot gardening. You could probably squeeze more in than with separate pots.


----------



## Prairie Mom

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Any idea what these plants are? I swear they are from the lettuce mixtures I planted a couple weeks ago. They have gotten really tall, really fast! I'm wondering about the tall in the middle of all the others there.
> View attachment 123333
> View attachment 123334
> View attachment 123335


sorry. Not a clue. But the height is partly because the plant is stretching to the light. It could look considerably different if it were outside.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

phebe121 said:


> My ones blooming


Someone gave me an orchid about 3 weeks ago because they didn't want it (can't imagine why). Orchids are new to me, but I'm loving them. It only had 3 blooms when I got it and now it has 7! I must be doing something right.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> What kind of footprint is there? If you would use some sort of raised bed with a bottom, you could do square foot gardening. You could probably squeeze more in than with separate pots.


That's a BRILLIANT suggestion


----------



## Prairie Mom

tortadise said:


> You could always go vertical. I use the black tubs from tractor supply. There more rigid and a bit bigger than the Home Depot ones.


I really need to try this!!! Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Prairie Mom said:


> sorry. Not a clue. But the height is partly because the plant is stretching to the light. It could look considerably different if it were outside.


Hmmm good point. I have been rotating side so they all get good light. These got so tall that I didn't want to burn them. Man I need some new lights! Guess I will only find out when I move them outside.


----------



## Prairie Mom

tortadise said:


> I started some greens in the greenhouse, this pic is old, I've added quite a few more tubs. Most likely will be adding a large greenhouse this year for a hopeful self sustaining tortoise food crop.
> 
> View attachment 123337


That's really cool. I'd be very interested to see what all you do.


----------



## tortadise

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Wow, you have a lot going on there! I may try some of the tubs you have there. Did you get them Home Depot? This is where I envy most of you here. I am so limited with only a balcony and pots. Pretty soon, when I put everything in their final pots I won't even be able to get to my storage closet!


You could always go vertical. I use the black tubs from tractor supply. There more rigid and a bit bigger than the Home Depot ones.








TuRtLE1924 said:


> Someone gave me an orchid about 3 weeks ago because they didn't want it (can't imagine why). Orchids are new to me, but I'm loving them. It only had 3 blooms when I got it and now it has 7! I must be doing something right.
> View attachment 123364


awesome orchids are cool. I have some in the greenhouse. One bloomed not long ago. I can't find a picture of it.

But here's a bromeliad that bloomed.


----------



## Prairie Mom

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Hmmm good point. I have been rotating side so they all get good light. These got so tall that I didn't want to burn them. Man I need some new lights! Guess I will only find out when I move them outside.


With that kind of light plants stretch; there's nothing you could improve under the circumstances. Don't worry about it. I started with the same thing not very long ago. Change things up as you keep practicing


----------



## TuRtLE1924

jaizei said:


> What kind of footprint is there? If you would use some sort of raised bed with a bottom, you could do square foot gardening. You could probably squeeze more in than with separate pots.


Not quite sure I have the room for that. This is what I'm working with. Id say it's about 6'x7' when considering I have to be able to open my door to get out there.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

tortadise said:


> You could always go vertical. I use the black tubs from tractor supply. There more rigid and a bit bigger than the Home Depot ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome orchids are cool. I have some in the greenhouse. One bloomed not long ago. I can't find a picture of it.
> 
> But here's a bromeliad that bloomed.
> View attachment 123365


Wow, those are gorgeous!


----------



## phebe121

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Someone gave me an orchid about 3 weeks ago because they didn't want it (can't imagine why). Orchids are new to me, but I'm loving them. It only had 3 blooms when I got it and now it has 7! I must be doing something right.
> View attachment 123364



Spragum moss works better then orchid bark stay wet longer cold water when watering not good to tuch leaves
or blooms the oil in your hands they dont like


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Your post reminded me of this cool quote that I came across a while ago...it was something about how gardeners have a greater sense of hope than the average person and it explained why in a really cool way. -Can't find it...argh!
> 
> I did just find this little gem though...
> _*"You can bury a lot of troubles digging in the dirt" -Author unknown*_



I bury my troubles and the bodies that way too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Heather: You have a lot more room than you realize. Get some cement blocks and make shelves. You could go up two or even three high.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I bury my troubles and the bodies that way too.


ba ha ha haha!!!  --The soda I'm drinking almost made a reappearance!


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> You could always go vertical. I use the black tubs from tractor supply. There more rigid and a bit bigger than the Home Depot ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome orchids are cool. I have some in the greenhouse. One bloomed not long ago. I can't find a picture of it.
> 
> But here's a bromeliad that bloomed.
> View attachment 123365


Wow I really like that one!!


----------



## Jacqui

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Not quite sure I have the room for that. This is what I'm working with. Id say it's about 6'x7' when considering I have to be able to open my door to get out there.
> View attachment 123366


Nice cat!


----------



## Jacqui

I am proud of myself at WalMart they now have 'mater plants (and others). I kept reminding myself that we have a couple of 20something nights coming up.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Jacqui said:


> Nice cat!


Thanks Jacqui.  That there is Jazzi. She is a bit crazy, but I love the beast! My cousin found her as a baby stray, she was so cute I couldn't say no. I have decided she must have been bred w raccoon and that is why she so crazy. Lol  She sure does love her leafy greens tho. Eats half the stuff I grow during the summers. She even knows when I get the bag of lettuce out of the fridge and begs. That is my tiny strawberry plant I have been having a hard time keeping her away from!

Here she is last year trying to decide which one to nibble on. 



Oh, the tomato plant won!


----------



## TuRtLE1924

phebe121 said:


> Spragum moss works better then orchid bark stay wet longer cold water when watering not good to tuch leaves
> or blooms the oil in your hands they dont like


Thanks Phebe, I will make sure to follow this advice.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Yvonne G said:


> Heather: You have a lot more room than you realize. Get some cement blocks and make shelves. You could go up two or even three high.


Yvonne that is a great idea, thank you!  Are you suggesting those large cement blocks you have used in your tort/turt enclosures that have the double holes inside?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I am proud of myself at WalMart they now have 'mater plants (and others). I kept reminding myself that we have a couple of 20something nights coming up.


That's a good girl, Jacqui... Good girl. -To be read in a slightly patronizing comical tone without actually being belittling


----------



## Prairie Mom

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Thanks Jacqui.  That there is Jazzi. She is a bit crazy, but I love the beast! My cousin found her as a baby stray, she was so cute I couldn't say no. I have decided she must have been bred w raccoon and that is why she so crazy. Lol  She sure does love her leafy greens tho. Eats half the stuff I grow during the summers. She even knows when I get the bag of lettuce out of the fridge and begs. That is my tiny strawberry plant I have been having a hard time keeping her away from!
> 
> Here she is last year trying to decide which one to nibble on.
> View attachment 123426
> 
> 
> Oh, the tomato plant won!
> View attachment 123427


Naughty kitty! I just lost FOUR good plants this way!!!! grrrr... -sorry, I have trauma...


----------



## Yvonne G

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Yvonne that is a great idea, thank you!  Are you suggesting those large cement blocks you have used in your tort/turt enclosures that have the double holes inside?



Yes. Stand them up on end and put a board across to make a shelf. If you stack two blocks on each other, then the board, you can use the space below the board plus the board. Double space in the same spot.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

tortadise said:


> You could always go vertical. I use the black tubs from tractor supply. There more rigid and a bit bigger than the Home Depot ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome orchids are cool. I have some in the greenhouse. One bloomed not long ago. I can't find a picture of it.
> 
> But here's a bromeliad that bloomed.
> View attachment 123365



Is that your Bromeliad? That is gorgeous!! Do you know the name of it. I need to add it to my collection for sure!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yes. Stand them up on end and put a board across to make a shelf. If you stack two blocks on each other, then the board, you can use the space below the board plus the board. Double space in the same spot.


a hippy bookcase/shelves


----------



## Jacqui

The frost last night killed the leaves on the new grape vines. Interesting which other plants stood up well to it.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Here is a few of my plants from last year.









I tried Hydroponic vegetable garden last year for veggies. Too much work and money. Not going to do it this year. I just built 3 4X4 raised beds.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Jacqui said:


> The frost last night killed the leaves on the new grape vines. Interesting which other plants stood up well to it.



The weather is really crazy this year. The news said a lot of people are going to lose spring plants this weekend!!


----------



## Jacqui

Donna/Turbo said:


> Here is a few of my plants from last year.
> 
> View attachment 123612
> View attachment 123613
> View attachment 123618
> View attachment 123622
> View attachment 123624
> View attachment 123625
> 
> 
> I tried Hydroponic vegetable garden last year for veggies. Too much work and money. Not going to do it this year. I just built 3 4X4 raised beds.


love the middle one on the left


----------



## Jacqui

Donna/Turbo said:


> The weather is really crazy this year. The news said a lot of people are going to lose spring plants this weekend!!


We have another 27 degree night on tap tonight. We have this every spring though it seems


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Jacqui said:


> We have another 27 degree night on tap tonight. We have this every spring though it seems



 That is really cold!! I am worried that it might hit 45 here this weekend.


----------



## Jacqui

Donna/Turbo said:


> That is really cold!! I am worried that it might hit 45 here this weekend.


It is funny how everybody has different temps as being cold or too hot.


----------



## tortadise

Donna/Turbo said:


> Is that your Bromeliad? That is gorgeous!! Do you know the name of it. I need to add it to my collection for sure!!


Yep. One of about 15 species. Not too certain which one it is though. Most were clippings from Costa Rica, friends, and some random exotic plant places throughout the years.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Donna/Turbo said:


> Here is a few of my plants from last year.
> 
> View attachment 123612
> View attachment 123613
> View attachment 123618
> View attachment 123622
> View attachment 123624
> View attachment 123625
> 
> 
> I tried Hydroponic vegetable garden last year for veggies. Too much work and money. Not going to do it this year. I just built 3 4X4 raised beds.


Beautiful Healthy looking plants, Donna 

I also think it's cool that you tried out hydroponics. I always worried the set up would be costly to keep going.-Good to know!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> a hippy bookcase/shelves


Makes me laugh--- Ben and I DID THIS EXACT THING when he was in Grad school!!! I have photos in an album somewhere of the make-shift bookshelves in our cute BUT trashy little apartment. Now, we've moved up in the world and live in a cute BUT trashy little HOUSE with actual wooden shelves Look out world...BIG SPENDERS HERE!!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

tortadise said:


> Yep. One of about 15 species. Not too certain which one it is though. Most were clippings from Costa Rica, friends, and some random exotic plant places throughout the years.



Sounds like a great reason to plan a trip to Costa Rica!! I can always find a excuse for a vacation!!


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Prairie Mom said:


> Makes me laugh--- Ben and I DID THIS EXACT THING when he was in Grad school!!! I have photos in an album somewhere of the make-shift bookshelves in our cute BUT trashy little apartment. Now, we've moved up in the world and live in a cute BUT trashy little HOUSE with actual wooden shelves Look out world...BIG SPENDERS HERE!!


You are too funny! Hey I'm in Grad school right now. Won't be done until August 14th. I say whatever works for us low rollers, lol!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Do not forget the milk crates, which in those days were actual used milk crates not the ones they sell these days.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oh I would've used Milk crates if I could have found them. Oh yes 

Good luck with your schooling @TuRtLE1924 !


----------



## Jacqui

What area of interest are you studying?


TuRtLE1924 said:


> You are too funny! Hey I'm in Grad school right now. Won't be done until August 14th. I say whatever works for us low rollers, lol!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Spring is working so hard! I tell my kids that "Winter is still fighting with Spring."

Here a few of my favorite signs that Spring really is beginning to come...


Crocuses are the first to bloom in my gardens. Crocuses blooming through snow is one of my very favorite things!



Just a state away, my family has blossoming Lilacs. Mine are still working on getting leaf buds.

Spring Break is next week. Maybe we'll go sledding on the Mountain hee hee!


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Jacqui said:


> What area of interest are you studying?


Library and Information Science. Pretty soon I'll be your friendly neighborhood Librarian.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Jacqui said:


> Do not forget the milk crates, which in those days were actual used milk crates not the ones they sell these days.


You know these might be cheaper. I'll have to look into it too. Thanks Jacqui. And to think I had a bunch of these as a kid when I lived with my rents still. Lol, maybe I'll have to go hunting in their garage. Milk crates would work great as makeshift pots too, if I just added some drainable mesh lining. Hmmmm.... Hamster wheels a turnin'.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> The frost last night killed the leaves on the new grape vines. Interesting which other plants stood up well to it.


 So sorry to hear that. The weather did the same thing here in Jordan during those freezing cold days, weeks and months, let alone the two snowstorms we've had. Poor plants is all I can say!


----------



## Yvonne G

I stopped by Orchard Supply Hardware during my errand-running time this a.m. and bought 4 pots of geraniums, two gardenia plants and two camellia plants. I have a fairly large flower bed next to my front gate that needs some color, so I bought geraniums. That bed used to have canna lilies, but I didn't like the way they spread, so I dug them out. The gardenias and camellias are for a shady bed in the back yard. There's a spindly rose bush there now that needs to be moved out to the sun. I also bought some systemic rose granules. I use this in my potting soil for my potted plants. They never get fed to the tortoises, so its safe to use in those.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Gillian Moore said:


> So sorry to hear that. The weather did the same thing here in Jordan during those freezing cold days, weeks and months, let alone the two snowstorms we've had. Poor plants is all I can say!


Wow, that is really surprising! What is the weather typically like this time of year for you?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I stopped by Orchard Supply Hardware during my errand-running time this a.m. and bought 4 pots of geraniums, two gardenia plants and two camellia plants. I have a fairly large flower bed next to my front gate that needs some color, so I bought geraniums. That bed used to have canna lilies, but I didn't like the way they spread, so I dug them out. The gardenias and camellias are for a shady bed in the back yard. There's a spindly rose bush there now that needs to be moved out to the sun. I also bought some systemic rose granules. I use this in my potting soil for my potted plants. They never get fed to the tortoises, so its safe to use in those.


Sounds like some nice garden finds! I also think it's clever that you use rose granules in pots. -I may need to try that out.


----------



## Gillian M

Prairie Mom said:


> Wow, that is really surprising! What is the weather typically like this time of year for you?


 Well, extremely unstable and annoying. See, with this desert climate we have freezing cold Winter accompanied by snowstoms, and we then move on to very hot and dry Summer (which I love). We are deprived Spring and Autumn, when temperature would be reasonable ie: not too cold ad not too hot.


----------



## Jacqui

Do any of you save seeds and give them to friends? Did you know in about 30% of the states it is illegal to do so without a permit? In Minnesota you need not only the permit, but each seed lot tested for germination and packaged with a detailed label...even if giving the seeds for free. Crazy, huh. Furthermore the fine is up to $7'500 a day.


----------



## Jacqui

How do you all water your gardens? Sprinkler, soaker hose, drip system, buried reservoirs, ditches or what? Do you mulch?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> How do you all water your gardens? Sprinkler, soaker hose, drip system, buried reservoirs, ditches or what? Do you mulch?



I have drip emitters that spray in a 5' circle for my tortoise garden. I have to leave them all all day in order to get the water down to root level. The water comes out in a very fine mist.

Everything else gets watered by hand.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Jacqui said:


> How do you all water your gardens? Sprinkler, soaker hose, drip system, buried reservoirs, ditches or what? Do you mulch?


Lol, a 1 gallon plastic container with a poor spout for storing iced tea or lemonade in the fridge!


----------



## Odin's Gma

Momof4 said:


> I'm so impressed!! I have killed like 10 orchids!!! What's your secret??


I have no idea! I had an orchid a few years ago and it stayed healthy and growing for a few years but never bloomed again and eventually died. Now I have 4 that I have acquired within the last few months, 3 big ones and a mini, and this one is not only re-blooming, it also seems to be developing a new shoot or something on the other flower stalk, I have never seen that happen before!
The 3 large ones all stopped blooming at about the same time, and the other 2 are still doing well and putting out new growth, just not showing any signs of reblooming, and the mini one is not quite done blooming.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Do any of you save seeds and give them to friends? Did you know in about 30% of the states it is illegal to do so without a permit? In Minnesota you need not only the permit, but each seed lot tested for germination and packaged with a detailed label...even if giving the seeds for free. Crazy, huh. Furthermore the fine is up to $7'500 a day.


That's shocking! I'd be curious to read more about this if you ever come across a website or article. I share seeds all the time. Heck! I've done it here on the forum! Come and get me, coppers!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> How do you all water your gardens? Sprinkler, soaker hose, drip system, buried reservoirs, ditches or what? Do you mulch?


I tend to do most watering by hand, but when we leave town, I put one of those battery powered hose spouts on my faucets like this in my front and back yard...


I'll hook up long snaking soaker hoses and massive sprinklers to this baby, set the days and timer, and drench the yard and gardens until I can get back into town to see if I missed any spots


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I have drip emitters that spray in a 5' circle for my tortoise garden. I have to leave them all all day in order to get the water down to root level. The water comes out in a very fine mist.
> 
> Everything else gets watered by hand.


That sounds like a great way to water seeds!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Odin's Gma said:


> I have no idea! I had an orchid a few years ago and it stayed healthy and growing for a few years but never bloomed again and eventually died. Now I have 4 that I have acquired within the last few months, 3 big ones and a mini, and this one is not only re-blooming, it also seems to be developing a new shoot or something on the other flower stalk, I have never seen that happen before!
> The 3 large ones all stopped blooming at about the same time, and the other 2 are still doing well and putting out new growth, just not showing any signs of reblooming, and the mini one is not quite done blooming.
> 
> View attachment 124101
> View attachment 124103


I wonder if orchids have a short life span? No idea.... I hope yours will rebloom and keep growing for you


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> That's shocking! I'd be curious to read more about this if you ever come across a website or article. I share seeds all the time. Heck! I've done it here on the forum! Come and get me, coppers!


I asked because a magazine I just read had on article on it. Even had a place try were trying to get folks to add there names to change the laws.


----------



## Prairie Mom

*An UPdate from UNDER my GROWLIGHTS and My Winter recap:*




*I have TONS of edible flowers growing.* I'm using them both in Mavis's Chamber and to get read to plant outside where she uses our whole back yard. I picked these Nasturtium seeds up at the grocery store. I think they're the "Alaska mix." I really like the yellow swirly leaves on some of them and had not seen this before on Nasturtiums. I've discovered that Mavis is no longer crazy about these leaves and will only eat the flowers. I have plenty of other flowers where she likes the leaves too. It's probably for the best anyway, because these do contain some oxalic crystals.



*My Cauliflower and Broccoli are doing really well.* The night time temps are still too cold in my area to put leave these out, but I'll probably start hardening them off and letting them live outside in the REAL sunshine this week.



My purple Graffiti hybrid Cauliflower Seedlings are looking good. I like that the young inner leaves are purple on these too.



Here's a photo from last year of what these seeds will turn into  We LOVE THEM!



*A random Marigold to take up space and my Blue Hobbit Sea Holly seedlings*. I had to refrigerate these for weeks before planting them and now they are growing but S-L-O-W-L-Y....these ones are testing my patience a bit. Sometimes it takes a long time to be a nerd and have a Lord of the Rings named plant in the garden....

Here's supposedly what they'll look like as adults. I'm growing some for my sister too.




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*This WINTER* 
(Winter isn't quite over yet, but _some_ plants are starting to awaken outside)
I am SO THANKFUL the grass, weeds, and veg I've grown this winter worked!! This was my very first winter with my tortoise and I've certainly had a CRASH COURSE and learned A LOT! We had to rely on Grocery greens and Mazuri more than I'd like to admit, but I've learned some great lessons for next winter and was still able to include some fresh homegrown weeds, grass, and veg in her diet. I have a lot of improvements and ideas for next winter, but I am sighing a bit of relief and feeling good about what I was able to accomplish.


I'M SO GRATEFUL INDOOR GRASS GROWING SEASON IS STARTING TO END!!! Just keeping the grass flowing was a lot of work!


We're still getting small amounts of snow from time to time, but it melts quickly, and the grass is starting to wake up outside. Mavis is now spending many days of the week outside and eagerly gobbles brown and green grass. She's a GROWING MONSTER---I mean Sulcata! 




I'm stopping maintaining the indoor fescue (thank goodness!), but will continue to grow wheat and barley in pots.






I made this cute little pot a long time ago. I'm pretty proud of it I'll continue to do wheat and barley. I'll probably throw it down in garden beds Mavis has access to throughout the summer as well. It grows so fast, why not?


I am so GREATFUL the marbles rolling around in my head as a new tortoise owner somehow managed to have the foresight to dig up weeds this last Autumn.


I was able to keep the weeds growing for a long time and they finally "gave up the ghost" just in time for my indoor weed seeds to be big enough to feed!



Mavis snacking on some Dandelions seedlings I rotated in throughout the winter. Look how cute some of my seed grown Purslane looks in the raised pot She loves to get bites of Purslane from time to time and I'm saving some for outside as well. (My family eats this weed and Mavis also loves it)

Growing Squash, Pumpkins, and Watermlon greens inside has been a HUGE success and provided LOTS of excellent tortoise food this winter.


pumpkin



Lots of pumpking and squash (zucchini, yellow, and spaghetti). These fed my tortoise A LOT of good leaves and flowers, plus many will go into the garden to feed my family too

Watermelon greens:


Mavis has never tasted watermelon, but she LOVES the plant. I rip off leaves regularly.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AND FINALLY ---Something Garden RELATED...*
Mavis literally DOUBLED in size this winter (DOUBLED!) and I had to change her hide. I saw a photo in a thread of an Aldabra sneaking onto a small bed to sleep. (http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/aldabra-ramp-possible-for-uncle-bri.85706/page-2) It never occured to me that these shelled creatures might like something SOFT to sleep on. So, I decided to try out giving Mavis a "bed" in addition to the sphagnum moss she likes. I put in one of those sturdy waterproof kneeling pads for gardeners (shown below. Sorry about the photo quality). SHE LOVES IT and favors this hide for night time sleeping above all. If Mavis doesn't like something, SHE WILL DIG IT, SHOVE IT, & MOVE IT! She keeps her kneeling pad "bed" right where she wants it and looks so snuggly on it She has never attempted to eat it, so I'm going to continue to spoil my tortoise "baby"


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Prairie Mom said:


> That's shocking! I'd be curious to read more about this if you ever come across a website or article. I share seeds all the time. Heck! I've done it here on the forum! Come and get me, coppers!



I purchased seeds from the same company a couple of times in Canada. Last time I ordered them I didn't get them because Dept. of Homeland Security confiscated them. Really?? I couldn't believe it. I guess they were having a slow day and wanted to start a garden.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Donna/Turbo said:


> I purchased seeds from the same company a couple of times in Canada. Last time I ordered them I didn't get them because Dept. of Homeland Security confiscated them. Really?? I couldn't believe it. I guess they were having a slow day and wanted to start a garden.


I know what you're talking about! There are all kinds of weird rules regarding seeds and it drives me nuts. A while ago I posted on this thread that I received some seeds and they were obviously mislabeled in order to sneak through customs. I snapped photos of the sneakiness
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...rts-and-people-♫-♫.104546/page-14#post-994020


----------



## Yvonne G

I ordered quite a few different types of seeds online last year. Was totally surprised when some of them came from China - I had no idea. They were packaged in individual little jewelry-type boxes and then inside little satin pouches.

Some seeds I order are identified on the outside of the package, The seeds from China were not.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I asked because a magazine I just read had on article on it. Even had a place try were trying to get folks to add there names to change the laws.


That is just CRAZY!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I ordered quite a few different types of seeds online last year. Was totally surprised when some of them came from China - I had no idea. They were packaged in individual little jewelry-type boxes and then inside little satin pouches.
> 
> Some seeds I order are identified on the outside of the package, The seeds from China were not.


interesting... I bet they were "sneaky" seeds too


----------



## Momof4

I'm not caught up here yet but I will read later. 

Just wanted to share my hibiscus.
I just planted them but the one on the right I transplanted and Have had it for 3 years!!! It did nothing!
I bought tree and bush soil so I hope it helps. 
Also cleaned out my turtle pond.


----------



## Yvonne G

Nice.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> I'm not caught up here yet but I will read later.
> 
> Just wanted to share my hibiscus.
> I just planted them but the one on the right I transplanted and Have had it for 3 years!!! It did nothing!
> I bought tree and bush soil so I hope it helps.
> Also cleaned out my turtle pond.
> View attachment 124295
> View attachment 124296


They both look really great!!


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> I'm not caught up here yet but I will read later.
> 
> Just wanted to share my hibiscus.
> I just planted them but the one on the right I transplanted and Have had it for 3 years!!! It did nothing!
> I bought tree and bush soil so I hope it helps.
> Also cleaned out my turtle pond.
> View attachment 124295
> View attachment 124296



Very nice. One of those day. I will get a 100 gallon stock tank like yours and get some turtles.


----------



## bouaboua

I think my wife did a great job ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> I'm not caught up here yet but I will read later.
> 
> Just wanted to share my hibiscus.
> I just planted them but the one on the right I transplanted and Have had it for 3 years!!! It did nothing!
> I bought tree and bush soil so I hope it helps.
> Also cleaned out my turtle pond.
> View attachment 124295
> View attachment 124296


WOW! ! !

One of those day, I will get a 100 Gallon stock tank like yours and have some water turtles! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I think my wife did a great job ! ! !
> 
> View attachment 124383
> View attachment 124384
> View attachment 124385


Very beautiful.


----------



## Yvonne G

I love ice plant. I have that same one, Steven. It's not fully blooming yet, but when it does I'll take a picture and post it here.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I love ice plant. I have that same one, Steven. It's not fully blooming yet, but when it does I'll take a picture and post it here.


I sure will do so! ! !


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Very nice. One of those day. I will get a 100 gallon stock tank like yours and get some turtles.



I love mine it's 150g but I sorta wish I got the 300. I only have one little 5" RES so it works fine. I looked for water lilies today but they were $40 and not really great looking. I buy them every spring and my guy gobbles them up so I had to pass. 
I just don't remember paying that much.


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> I love mine it's 150g but I sorta wish I got the 300. I only have one little 5" RES so it works fine. I looked for water lilies today but they were $40 and not really great looking. I buy them every spring and my guy gobbles them up so I had to pass.
> I just don't remember paying that much.


May I ask you to share some photo of your tank with me? I know this is the wrong thread. 

Or you posted before and share the link with me? Thanks.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I love mine it's 150g but I sorta wish I got the 300. I only have one little 5" RES so it works fine. I looked for water lilies today but they were $40 and not really great looking. I buy them every spring and my guy gobbles them up so I had to pass.
> I just don't remember paying that much.



Do you ever get the water hyacinths? They are much cheaper and the turtles love them. Grow some in a child's wading pool and the grow and multiply quickly. They have a pretty sorta lavender bloom.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Do you ever get the water hyacinths? They are much cheaper and the turtles love them. Grow some in a child's wading pool and the grow and multiply quickly. They have a pretty sorta lavender bloom.



You know what, I think that's what I used to buy!! Not the lilies! I need to look back at last years. 
Thanks for the kiddie pool tip, I had no idea I could do that! 
I love it here! 

My new hibiscus plant has two new blooms! Too bad I have to wait to feed it the torts! Hopefully my old one will bloom.


----------



## Jacqui

*hangs head in shame* I put myself on a money diet this morning and just now I went to a plant nursery and spent mega bucks . I have the same will power when I try a food diet. I think it is the "die" part of diet that does me in....


----------



## Jacqui

So then I go to WalMart and continue the same out of control behavior. Is there a plants 12 step program?


----------



## Jacqui

The scene at my house in a week and a half...

"oh hi Honey! Guess what. I decided you can put off getting new glasses for another year. Don't those flowers over there look lovely?"


----------



## Yvonne G

Honey says, "What flowers? I can't see without my new glasses"


----------



## Jacqui

No, but you can smell them can't ya?


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Jacqui said:


> Do you ever get the water hyacinths? They are much cheaper and the turtles love them. Grow some in a child's wading pool and the grow and multiply quickly. They have a pretty sorta lavender bloom.





Jacqui said:


> So then I go to WalMart and continue the same out of control behavior. Is there a plants 12 step program?



No there is not! It is an addiction that no one can control! I work in a nursery and see it every day. Sorry


----------



## Yvonne G

A few days ago Steven posted a picture of an ice plant that his wife, Irene, has been growing. I mentioned that I have the same one and I'd take pictures of it when it's in full bloom. I was in a picture-taking mood this a.m., so I'm sharing with you some of my beauties. First is the first iris to bloom this year. The picture doesn't do it justice. It's the prettiest shade of lavender:





Next is my favorite climbing rose. This is Cecile Bruenner. It's a baby rose and has the prettiest flowers ever:




My lot is elevated from the street, and there's a hill directly off the street about 5' tall. The next beauty is a volunteer hollyhock down by the street at the bottom of the hill. First I'll try to show you the hill, then the hollyhock:







This is the ice plant. It's planted at the top of the hill, and I'm hoping eventually it will go down and cover the hill. It's not in full bloom yet. When it's in full bloom, it's just wall to wall fuschia:




This is the only cactus blooming so far yet this spring, Opuntia basilaris:




This rose is planted in the Gulf coast box turtle yard, which is right next to the pond. I never water it as the roots got down to the wet soil from the pond. It has the biggest blooms of all my roses:




And last, but certainly not least, as it's my very favorite little face of all my flowers, a bowl of faces, then a volunteer in a succulent pot:





I wish these little violas cold bloom all the time. I just love their happy faces.


----------



## Yvonne G

I forgot to show you all my tortoise greens garden:


----------



## Odin's Gma

Odin's Gma said:


> and this one is not only re-blooming, it also seems to be developing a new shoot or something on the other flower stalk, I have never seen that happen before!




So I finally got around to doing some research, and *drumroll please*..............


I'M HAVING A BABY!!!!!!!



Hope it doesn't take as long as human babies. I just don't have that kind of patience anymore.


----------



## Jacqui

Love all your blooms Yvonne.


----------



## Jacqui

Odin's Gma said:


> So I finally got around to doing some research, and *drumroll please*..............
> 
> 
> I'M HAVING A BABY!!!!!!!
> View attachment 124668
> 
> 
> Hope it doesn't take as long as human babies. I just don't have that kind of patience anymore.


What is it going to be when it grows up?


----------



## Odin's Gma

Jacqui said:


> What is it going to be when it grows up?


I think it is going to be the first U.S President orchid!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

My first Orchid of the season just bloomed.


----------



## Odin's Gma

Donna/Turbo said:


> My first Orchid of the season just bloomed.


Okay, yours will be president. Mine can be Vice President!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Here is a new picture of Turbo's out door enclosure. Can you believe how good the clover and weeds are growing? When he is in there he gets completely lost in the jungle. He really loves it!


----------



## Moozillion

Donna/Turbo said:


> Here is a new picture of Turbo's out door enclosure. Can you believe how good the clover and weeds are growing? When he is in there he gets completely lost in the jungle. He really loves it!
> View attachment 124714


WOW!!! That looks GREAT!


----------



## Jacqui

Donna/Turbo said:


> My first Orchid of the season just bloomed.
> View attachment 124703


Awesome!!


----------



## Jacqui

I love seeing well planted enclosures.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Odin's Gma said:


> So I finally got around to doing some research, and *drumroll please*..............
> 
> 
> I'M HAVING A BABY!!!!!!!
> View attachment 124668
> 
> 
> Hope it doesn't take as long as human babies. I just don't have that kind of patience anymore.


Gorgeous photos, Yvonne! I'm simply stunned by what you have blooming right now! Can you believe I am expecting a small snow shower the middle of this week!?  

I have a silly viola question...do your Violas stop blooming as summer gets hotter? I ask because my violas continually bloom for me and I'm wondering if it is a cold season thing?(-I can grow many cold season plants when summer is supposed to be its hottest.)


----------



## Prairie Mom

Donna/Turbo said:


> Here is a new picture of Turbo's out door enclosure. Can you believe how good the clover and weeds are growing? When he is in there he gets completely lost in the jungle. He really loves it!
> View attachment 124714


Your enclosure looks FABULOUS! My sulcata Mavis is getting big and hungry enough that she is eating plants down to the ground. I'm having to become more creative in trying to allow her to nibble plants, but also protect the base of the plant so it can re-grow. -Wish me luck! Love what you're doing!


----------



## Yvonne G

Donna/Turbo said:


> Here is a new picture of Turbo's out door enclosure. Can you believe how good the clover and weeds are growing? When he is in there he gets completely lost in the jungle. He really loves it!
> View attachment 124714



Beautiful, Donna! What a lucky little guy.


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom said:


> Gorgeous photos, Yvonne! I'm simply stunned by what you have blooming right now! Can you believe I am expecting a small snow shower the middle of this week!?
> 
> I have a silly viola question...do your Violas stop blooming as summer gets hotter? I ask because my violas continually bloom for me and I'm wondering if it is a cold season thing?(-I can grow many cold season plants when summer is supposed to be its hottest.)



Yes, they stop. That's why I was wishing for more blooms. I try to keep them well-watered, but it really doesn't help.


----------



## Jacqui

I lose my violas and pansies once the heat starts in too.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

The horseradish that I planted late summer last year is coming back, It is supposed to be planted in early spring but I didn't think about planting some roots at that time. I gave it a try anyway and they made it.

Other things are starting to show some life but it is a slow start this year, except for the nice tender early spring weeds that mostly I don't know the names of, but all the tortoises love.


----------



## Yvonne G

I never thought to use horseradish as a tortoise food. Do they like it?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> I never thought to use horseradish as a tortoise food. Do they like it?


Yes they eat the leaves. I started some about 6 years ago and it started taking over, it multiplies quick. I didn't need the amounts that were growing so I dug it up and kept a small amount in pots. The pots got neglected and eaten down to the soil, so one day I didn't have much to feed off and the tortoises have grown and I have added to the herd, Planted in the ground it needs very little tending to, just needs to be confined where you want it. It's another favorite of the russians who I didn't have back when I grew it before.


----------



## Moozillion

Interesting! I wonder if Hermann's torts can eat horseradish...?


----------



## Jacqui

If they turn up their noses at it, you can still grind up those wonderful roots and use it yourself.


----------



## taza

Update on my first ever growing things from seed. the first pic shows pumpkin growing well and there are two rose of sharons, I forget what the other little things are I think Pansies I forgot to write it down, lol. The third pic is petunias Mustard and coleous. Mustard is growing fast. The last picture shows only one geranium sprouted but a couple of hollyhocks did.


----------



## Moozillion

taza said:


> Update on my first ever growing things from seed. the first pic shows pumpkin growing well and there are two rose of sharons, I forget what the other little things are I think Pansies I forgot to write it down, lol. The third pic is petunias Mustard and coleous. Mustard is growing fast. The last picture shows only one geranium sprouted but a couple of hollyhocks did.
> View attachment 124928
> View attachment 124929
> View attachment 124930
> View attachment 124931


Excellent!!!!


----------



## taza

The rose of sharon there are little roots showing ouside the pod things their in is it time to put them in bigger pots now?


----------



## Prairie Mom

taza said:


> The rose of sharon there are little roots showing ouside the pod things their in is it time to put them in bigger pots now?


Go for it! It sounds like they're ready for more room and nutritious soil. I'm always a slacker and wait too long.

ALL OF YOUR PLANTS LOOK AMAZING!!! -Seriously!!! They are as perfect as perfect can be! Nicely done!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtulas-Len said:


> The horseradish that I planted late summer last year is coming back, It is supposed to be planted in early spring but I didn't think about planting some roots at that time. I gave it a try anyway and they made it.
> View attachment 124893
> Other things are starting to show some life but it is a slow start this year, except for the nice tender early spring weeds that mostly I don't know the names of, but all the tortoises love.


Hooray! That's great that they grew regardless of when you planted! We're starting to see a few plants "wake up" here too! Happy growing, Len


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I lose my violas and pansies once the heat starts in too.


I guess that is one upside to my cool growing season. I can grow cauliflower in the middle of summer and enjoy blooming Violas


----------



## Yvonne G

The second picture is nasturtium. What a wonderful garden! You've done an excellent job.


----------



## Prairie Mom

taza said:


> I forget what the other little things are I think Pansies I forgot to write it down, lol.
> View attachment 124928
> View attachment 124929
> View attachment 124930
> View attachment 124931


p.s. those little ones behind the pumpkin & with the Rose of Sharon ARE definitely Pansies...you're absolutely right! And they look so healthy! I had a heck of a time getting Rose of Sharon to sprout for me this year. It was my first time trying shrubs from seeds. I finally have two babies that aren't nearly as nice as yours!


----------



## taza

Prairie Mom said:


> p.s. those little ones behind the pumpkin & with the Rose of Sharon ARE definitely Pansies...you're absolutely right! And they look so healthy! I had a heck of a time getting Rose of Sharon to sprout for me this year. It was my first time trying shrubs from seeds. I finally have two babies that aren't nearly as nice as yours!


Thanks those two were the only ones out of ten seeds I planted to grow so I am going to baby the heck out of them! Thanks I thought they were pansies< I was so excited about planting seeds I forgot what I put where, lol.


----------



## Jacqui

Looks like your doing better with the nasturtiums then I ever do.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Me too! Those nasturtiums look excellent! @taza did you file the seed coat or soak your nasturtium seeds at all before burying them? I'll be jealous if you just buried and they worked this nicely.


----------



## taza

I just buried them in the dirt.


----------



## taza

Yvonne G said:


> The second picture is nasturtium. What a wonderful garden! You've done an excellent job.


Thanks Yvonne It will be alongtime before any of it can go outside. This is what i woke up to yesterday.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it's an awfully pretty landscape, however, I'm glad it doesn't snow here!


----------



## Jacqui

How beautiful!!! I love snow, but this time of year I am glad it is no longer here. *fingers crossed*


----------



## taza

Yes its pretty but i have had enough! We were spoiled for a couple of weeks and all the snow melted away. My tulips and crocuses came up. Oh well joys of living in Canada
Sandy


----------



## TardisTortoise

My bottlebrush is blooming


----------



## Moozillion

TardisTortoise said:


> My bottlebrush is blooming


Do any insects or birds like the bottlebrush?


----------



## TardisTortoise

Moozillion said:


> Do any insects or birds like the bottlebrush?


There are often butterflies and bees in the garden, but they favor the crate myrtle once it blooms.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Do any insects or birds like the bottlebrush?


I have no idea really, but looking at the flowers of a bottlebrush would lead me to suggest insect pollination, rather than bird, but not a butterfly (flower wrong shape, I think)maybe some sort of fly or wasp?
Just guessing.


----------



## Prairie Mom

TardisTortoise said:


> My bottlebrush is blooming


What a freaky cool-looking flower! Love it!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

This bloomed this morning. Love the color.


----------



## Yvonne G

Beautiful! One of my favorites. I only wish they'd bloom longer into the summer.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

This is last years spring and garden show at Epcot. I hope I can go again this year. So much fun!!


----------



## Momof4

Donna/Turbo said:


> View attachment 125100
> View attachment 125101
> View attachment 125102
> 
> This is last years spring and garden show at Epcot. I hope I can go again this year. So much fun!!



I love the water fountain idea!! That's what us Californians need to do in this drought!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Donna/Turbo said:


> View attachment 125100
> View attachment 125101
> View attachment 125102
> 
> This is last years spring and garden show at Epcot. I hope I can go again this year. So much fun!!


Really cool photos! That would be really interesting to attend.


----------



## Prairie Mom

A friend persuaded me to attend a gardening conference put on by our county chapter of Master Gardeners this weekend. It's right up my alley and all about biodiversity, welcoming pollinators, and living sustainably from your garden. For those of you that remember me whining about missing my bats... there is an entire workshop devoted to "Welcoming Bats" to my specific area---woo hoo! I miss them and want them back!!! I'm also looking forward to a workshop about Bee identification and Nest/House construction. Bee keeping of any kind was ridiculously prohibited until only just this year and I've been curious about it. I'm a little torn about devoting my whole Saturday to this shin-dig and losing my sleep-in day, but I think I'll be glad that I went.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sounds like fun. That's my kind of friend!


----------



## Jacqui

TardisTortoise said:


> My bottlebrush is blooming



What a neat plant!


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> A friend persuaded me to attend a gardening conference put on by our county chapter of Master Gardeners this weekend. It's right up my alley and all about biodiversity, welcoming pollinators, and living sustainably from your garden. For those of you that remember me whining about missing my bats... there is an entire workshop devoted to "Welcoming Bats" to my specific area---woo hoo! I miss them and want them back!!! I'm also looking forward to a workshop about Bee identification and Nest/House construction. Bee keeping of any kind was ridiculously prohibited until only just this year and I've been curious about it. I'm a little torn about devoting my whole Saturday to this shin-dig and losing my sleep-in day, but I think I'll be glad that I went.



Yes, do not pass it up.


----------



## Momof4

Found this!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Momof4 said:


> Found this!
> View attachment 125176



We have tons of Lavender at Lowe's right now. I didn't even know it was good for keeping mosquitoes away.


----------



## Momof4

I have about 40 rosemary planted in our front yard. We don't have mosquitos. Hmmm.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> I have about 40 rosemary planted in our front yard. We don't have mosquitos. Hmmm.


Wow! I'm surprised it appears to be working. I have a few of the plants mentioned, but maybe I need to develop more of a defensive shield Mosquitos find me from miles away and will pick me over anyone else in my group. I always joke that it's because "I'm so sweet." --itch... itch...scratch...scratch...<she laughs through the misery!>


----------



## Jacqui

I have never found any of those to work.  Of course skeeters and ticks both love me. I am up to nine ticks this year. One appeared on my phone as I was writing a post in here about two days ago. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I have about 40 rosemary planted in our front yard. We don't have mosquitos. Hmmm.



I would love your yard! I just can not get enough of that lovely smell.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I have never found any of those to work.  Of course skeeters and ticks both love me. I am up to nine ticks this year. One appeared on my phone as I was writing a post in here about two days ago. Lol


ugh..TICKS! I'm so grateful I don't have to deal with that. ICK. You must be "Sweet" too, Jacqui


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> ugh..TICKS! I'm so grateful I don't have to deal with that. ICK. You must be "Sweet" too, Jacqui



Yeah, that must be it. *rolls eyes and chokes*


----------



## Jacqui

Any body want to come over and dig holes for my bare root roses?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Any body want to come over and dig holes for my bare root roses?


Sounds like a party. I'll bring my shovel. You order the take out!


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Sounds like a party. I'll bring my shovel. You order the take out!



It is a deal!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

I have 2 giant Rosemary in the back yard and every time the dog run by they brush up against it and I can smell it on them for a long time.


----------



## Jacqui

My pear tree is in full bloom, some of the others like the nectarine are starting to. Must be time for a night below 32... like tomorrow night.


----------



## Jacqui

Donna/Turbo said:


> I have 2 giant Rosemary in the back yard and every time the dog run by they brush up against it and I can smell it on them for a long time.



I would love that!


----------



## Jacqui

Donna/Turbo said:


> I have 2 giant Rosemary in the back yard and every time the dog run by they brush up against it and I can smell it on them for a long time.



Okay, so I might be pushing them into the rosemary every day.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Jacqui said:


> I have never found any of those to work.  Of course skeeters and ticks both love me. I am up to nine ticks this year. One appeared on my phone as I was writing a post in here about two days ago. Lol



I am the same way. I can spray my whole body with bug spray and they just laugh and continue biting. I am so lucky I have never had a problem with ticks in Florida!! I lived in Indiana for a short time and I had a Golden Retriever. I had no experience with ticks. He got this huge one on him. I thought you get rid of them by burning them off. Don't do that....it exploded. There was blood everywhere and I was totally freaking out. I called the vet and they just laughed at me. You live and you learn.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Jacqui said:


> My pear tree is in full bloom, some of the others like the nectarine are starting to. Must be time for a night below 32... like tomorrow night.



I really miss those kind of trees. I had the most amazing pear trees when I lived in Indiana. They are so beautiful. Can't grow anything but citrus, mango, and papaya here.


----------



## Jacqui

Donna/Turbo said:


> I really miss those kind of trees. I had the most amazing pear trees when I lived in Indiana. They are so beautiful. Can't grow anything but citrus, mango, and papaya here.



I wish I had those kinds of trees.


----------



## Moozillion

Donna/Turbo said:


> I really miss those kind of trees. I had the most amazing pear trees when I lived in Indiana. They are so beautiful. Can't grow anything but citrus, mango, and papaya here.


I'll take citrus and mango!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Donna/Turbo said:


> I really miss those kind of trees. I had the most amazing pear trees when I lived in Indiana. They are so beautiful. Can't grow anything but citrus, mango, and papaya here.


The mango trees reminds me of a funny story. One of my sisters and her family live in Ft. Lauderdale where they get all kinds of wonderful fresh fruit year round. Her younger daughter has always loved fruit, and my sister let her have as much as she wanted. When Maddie (my niece) was about 4 or 5, my sister noticed a yellowish tint in the child's skin and the sclera of her eyes (the white part of the eyeball). My sister is a physician, and she immediately diagnosed jaundice in Maddie, so she took a day off from work and hustled the child quickly to a top pediatrician in the city. The doc checked Maddie over and ordered a bunch of blood tests, some of which took about a week. 
So a week later the pediatrician calls my sister, and is laughing. She asked if Maddie had been eating anything orange. My sister acknowledged that Maddie typically ate 1-2 mangos daily. The test for beta-carotene (the substance that makes carrots and mangos orange) had come back sky high! Maddie was NOT jaundiced: she had "beta caroteneosis!" 
The solution was that Maddie was not allowed to eat anything orange until her lab test returned to normal. Then, she could have only 2 mangos per WEEK until she was a lot bigger!
WHO KNEW??!?!


----------



## Momof4

Prairie Mom said:


> Wow! I'm surprised it appears to be working. I have a few of the plants mentioned, but maybe I need to develop more of a defensive shield Mosquitos find me from miles away and will pick me over anyone else in my group. I always joke that it's because "I'm so sweet." --itch... itch...scratch...scratch...<she laughs through the misery!>




We don't really have a mosquito problem here but we definitely had some at our old house a few miles away. So maybe it does help.


----------



## Momof4

Donna/Turbo said:


> I am the same way. I can spray my whole body with bug spray and they just laugh and continue biting. I am so lucky I have never had a problem with ticks in Florida!! I lived in Indiana for a short time and I had a Golden Retriever. I had no experience with ticks. He got this huge one on him. I thought you get rid of them by burning them off. Don't do that....it exploded. There was blood everywhere and I was totally freaking out. I called the vet and they just laughed at me. You live and you learn.




I wonder if Tea Tree Oil would help you? You could put it on your wrists, ankles and neck.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Moozillion said:


> The mango trees reminds me of a funny story. One of my sisters and her family live in Ft. Lauderdale where they get all kinds of wonderful fresh fruit year round. Her younger daughter has always loved fruit, and my sister let her have as much as she wanted. When Maddie (my niece) was about 4 or 5, my sister noticed a yellowish tint in the child's skin and the sclera of her eyes (the white part of the eyeball). My sister is a physician, and she immediately diagnosed jaundice in Maddie, so she took a day off from work and hustled the child quickly to a top pediatrician in the city. The doc checked Maddie over and ordered a bunch of blood tests, some of which took about a week.
> So a week later the pediatrician calls my sister, and is laughing. She asked if Maddie had been eating anything orange. My sister acknowledged that Maddie typically ate 1-2 mangos daily. The test for beta-carotene (the substance that makes carrots and mangos orange) had come back sky high! Maddie was NOT jaundiced: she had "beta caroteneosis!"
> The solution was that Maddie was not allowed to eat anything orange until her lab test returned to normal. Then, she could have only 2 mangos per WEEK until she was a lot bigger!
> WHO KNEW??!?!


WOW! That's crazy! I've heard of it, but never knew anyone who was diagnosed with it. Poor baby had to reduce her mango fix


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Momof4 said:


> I wonder if Tea Tree Oil would help you? You could put it on your wrists, ankles and neck.



I will try it and see.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I wonder if Tea Tree Oil would help you? You could put it on your wrists, ankles and neck.



That is what my neighbor said I should try.


----------



## Jacqui

I was thinking of a certain person in here today, as I was buying snapdragons...


----------



## Jacqui

Does she still love her mangoes?


----------



## Moozillion

Oh, yes!!! Maddie still loves her mangos!!! But she's now 23, so it would be harder for her to "overdose" again!!!  
P.S. As a proud aunt, I will add that Maddie is currently working on her PhD in poetry at U. Cal. Berkeley- one of the top schools in the country for literature!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I was thinking of a certain person in here today, as I was buying snapdragons...




WHO!?!?!? - I CAN'T FIGURE IT OUT! 

That honestly makes me very happy!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Everyone's probably already heard me talk about my family's edible back yard project (edible flowers, fruit, and veg) Anyway...my family loves Tulips. We eat them. The bulbs have poisonous parts, but the tulip is edible. We just use the petals in salads or on top of desserts. They taste like a really fresh lettuce/celery. Even my kids have surprised friends by grabbing one pulling out the stamen and taking a bite. ---I'm creating weird kids!

Well, I've been a good girl and have been busily researching to make sure that what is safe for us is safe for Mavis. I read on the tortoise table that tortoises shouldn't eat tulips and thought I was keeping them away from her. BUT I neglected and forgot that I have weird tulips growing up in the middle of my lilac bushes from before we bought the house. I rarely notice them, because they don't bloom and are usually covered by last Autumn's leaves. Well darn it...Mavis found them and must have LOVED them, because she ate so many of them. She had a reaction that lasted a few days and is better now. I took a few photos. If any of them properly show how Mavis looked, I'll make a post in the diet section. SORRY MAVIS!!! I'm digging them out today!!!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Just came in from working in the yard. I planted 2 alocasia (Elephant Ears) and a rubber tree plant. I need shade near the pool. It is 92 degrees today.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Donna/Turbo said:


> Just came in from working in the yard. I planted 2 alocasia (Elephant Ears) and a rubber tree plant. I need shade near the pool. It is 92 degrees today.
> View attachment 125419


Beautiful!! Looks like you have a little piece of heaven there!


----------



## Jacqui

Mavis is a typical kid, eating what she likes even if it is not good for her.

My problem are all the Star of Bethlehem (I believe) which are weeds in my yard, especially the leopard zone. Those things are almost impossible to kill off.


----------



## Jacqui

That pool looks so inviting.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Mavis is a typical kid, eating what she likes even if it is not good for her.
> 
> My problem are all the Star of Bethlehem (I believe) which are weeds in my yard, especially the leopard zone. Those things are almost impossible to kill off.


Interesting...I'll have to google Star of Bethlehem. I'm not familiar with those. Yes, she is a typical kid and she really liked the tulips 
I'm grateful she's better now though. I'll be digging those babies out later today. I may try to replant them. -No harm in trying!


----------



## Jacqui

It's actually kind of a pretty little white bloom. It comes up in the spring and dies back with the heat. The leaves remind me of a crocus leaf. Has tiny white bulbs. I have been removing bulbs for the last three years from one section of the leopard area. I am making small progress, but progress. I have tried spraying the good roundup stuff on it and it does nothing.


----------



## Yvonne G

Is it supposed to be toxic? Looks like wild garlic.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Is it supposed to be toxic? Looks like wild garlic.



I go with all spring plants that come from bulbs being toxic.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Is it supposed to be toxic? Looks like wild garlic.




... and we have wild garlic too.  It looks way different in real life then these little things.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Banana trees finally waking up,

And what do you call this weed ?

Thanks


----------



## Jacqui

Kinda reminds me of henbit.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Thanks Jacqui, I have a bumper crop of it this year, but it will be gone soon, it's more of a cold weather grower here.


----------



## Jacqui

Here too. Pretty purple patches right now though.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Len:

I think it's purple dead nettle. If so, it's edible.

There are three that look similar - creeping charlie (not edible), henbit henbit - (causes 'staggers' in foraging mammals (a condition that usually arises from consuming mycotoxins), is toxic to birds, but safe for humans. I would avoid it if possible), and purple dead nettle (edible).


----------



## Blakem

Hello all! I hope those in the colder climates are being allowed to start planting and growing! My garden has been planted, and is in the process of growing. My new place doesn't have a lot of color, just greenery, so I'm working on finding some flowers that would last against dog urine, and just some for my front yard. I never thought I'd be into making my yard colorful! I hope all is well.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sorry, Blake...if you're going to post in this thread, the first rule is you must post pictures!! Seeing is believing, you know?


----------



## Momof4

I had a dream last night that I was trying to take pics of plants in my yard so I could share but my husband kept asking me to help him in the yard. 
Most of the plants in my dream I don't even have!


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like a nice dream to me.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Here is my banana trees and my out of control rosemary .


----------



## Yvonne G

Florida - pahleeze! Of course you can grow things there! My banana trees look worse than Len's.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

I can't grow apples and pears and peaches and plums and nectarines. So not everthing. Haha


----------



## taza

I separated a huge yucca last summer my question is it got stress out so now should I cut off all the dead to the the stump.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

I took some more pictures around the yard today. I was so happy to see my prickly pear is blooming. I wasn't sure it was even alive.


----------



## Moozillion

Donna/Turbo said:


> I took some more pictures around the yard today. I was so happy to see my prickly pear is blooming. I wasn't sure it was even alive.
> View attachment 125817
> View attachment 125818
> View attachment 125819


Wow!!! Gorgeous flowers!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

taza said:


> I separated a huge yucca last summer my question is it got stress out so now should I cut off all the dead to the the stump.
> View attachment 125741


Sorry, I don't have any experience with Yucca  Good luck!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Donna/Turbo said:


> I took some more pictures around the yard today. I was so happy to see my prickly pear is blooming. I wasn't sure it was even alive.
> View attachment 125817
> View attachment 125818
> View attachment 125819


Pretty! What a gorgeous color!


----------



## Prairie Mom

*This weekend I went to the Garden conference that I mentioned earlier.
*
It was AMAZING! The entire conference was on welcoming pollinators and biodiversity. It was so cool! It was great to see male and female gardeners of all ages and abilities. The crowd ranged from beloved Grandparents down to the young pierced hipsters A great time was had by all. The food was wonderful and plentiful all day long. The speakers and classes were interesting and passionate about their subjects. There were lots of great handouts, door prizes, silent auctions, free seeds (when the conference was over they let me take the rest. I probably have 50 packets of tortoise food!), sale tables, and more. I was incredibly impressed by how hands-on the entire conference was. I wish I could have attended every class! All the content was so interesting and so important. It was a great day. I learned so much! Over the next few months I'm supposed to be making posts that highlight some of the main points and sending them out to the Master Gardeners in my county. I'm swamped, so it may take me a while, but when I do, I'll post them here too.

*Here are a few photos I snapped at the conference...*



*She works for our University's Biodiversity Institute. I learned so much!*


*Some floral displays that were set up by a local nursery. A lucky attendee got to pick a rose bush as a door prize.*



*There were many items contributed to the silent auction. The pressed concrete leaves got a lot of attention. I was really surprised. One of the last times I swung by the table, this leaf was in the $50 range! If I ever finally grow enough stuff to sell at our farmer's market, I'm going to sell these. $50--sheesh! I can't believe how crazy people were over this concrete!*




*I took a whole class devoted to bats for my specific area! It really does sound like my insect killing neighbors are the reason my bats are gone. The class was awesome. It was taught by a "Non-game" Biologist from our Fish and Game. Here's an example of one type of bat house she showed.*




*Apparently one of the most important things for bat houses is to make the inside ROUGH so the bats have something to hold on to.*


*Another kind of bat house*




*You can often buy these kind from catalogues etc and the big mistake is that the insides are not rough.*




*She teaches at our University and works for my State's Natural Diversity Database. I seriously loved this woman! She was a keynote speaker in the general session and hosted bee/wasp identification classes. She made you get EXCITED about studying these insects. I honestly have a whole new appreciation for many of the critters in my yard.*

A funny side note...I was freaking out the whole time because this woman looks so much like Sandra Bullock.-silly, but true! They even have the same voice! This woman has short hair, a funny tan line on her face that shows where her sunglasses are always at, dresses for the hike, not a stitch of makeup, and all it would take is a little game of dress up to make her look like a movie star! Seriously!!! It made me have extra respect and like her just a little more that she honestly could have been Sandra Bullock, but instead she chooses to hike around the middle of nowhere collecting bugs. YOU GO GIRL!
(sorry the photos is blurry!)




*Studying a bee under the microscope*



*A bumble bee house! They enter through the circle cut for pipe at the bottom right*



*Inside the house. Apparently they like a separate room to defecate in and a separate room to nest in. -HEY! WHATTAYA KNOW!? ME TOO! *



*Making nesting tubes for Mason bees or Leaf Cutter Bees out of Bamboo sticks*




*Every table had a floral arrangement and a bird house as a center piece. They were raffled off as door prizes. I won this bird house--woo hoo!*




*I went to a workshop on Native flowers. At the end of the work shop we got to transplant some Native seedlings and bring them bring them home. We also got to bring home some seeds. I picked some kind of Penstemon I'm not familiar with. I'll have to stick it out front, because I doubt it's tortoise friendly.*


*Anywho...
The day was a lot of fun and I'll try to share some of the things I learned*


----------



## Yvonne G

taza said:


> I separated a huge yucca last summer my question is it got stress out so now should I cut off all the dead to the the stump.
> View attachment 125741



You never know with succulent plants. I had one similar, only it was in a pot. I just left it alone, occasionally watered it, and eventually it grew roots and perked up.


----------



## Yvonne G

Donna/Turbo said:


> I took some more pictures around the yard today. I was so happy to see my prickly pear is blooming. I wasn't sure it was even alive.
> 
> 
> View attachment 125817
> View attachment 125818
> View attachment 125819




Is that second one bouganvillia? So pretty. I love the dark pink flowers.


----------



## Moozillion

That conference sounds WONDERFUL!!!!
I would have LOVED to be there!


----------



## Momof4

What a fun day for you!! Plus, you scored on many seeds and prizes!


----------



## Momof4

Look at this beautiful black beauty mulberry I bought this morning!
The guy at the nursery couldn't find any so he took me to the very back in the closed off area and there was one dwarf left. It's not fruitless but it will do. This thing wasn't cheap so I better not die! 

He obviously didn't realize how strong I was because he said I needed help getting it out of the car!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> Look at this beautiful black beauty mulberry I bought this morning!
> The guy at the nursery couldn't find any so he took me to the very back in the closed off area and there was one dwarf left. It's not fruitless but it will do. This thing wasn't cheap so I better not die!
> 
> He obviously didn't realize how strong I was because he said I needed help getting it out of the car!
> 
> View attachment 125884


Awesome! It looks like it's a good size and really healthy. Nice find!


----------



## Jacqui

Donna/Turbo said:


> I can't grow apples and pears and peaches and plums and nectarines. So not everthing. Haha



Interesting. Since I can grow them in NE why not in Florida?


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Jacqui said:


> Interesting. Since I can grow them in NE why not in Florida?



There has to be something called chill hours. It takes about 400 hours at a cold temp to produce the fruit. We just don't have the chill hours required.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Donna/Turbo said:


> There has to be something called chill hours. It takes about 400 hours at a cold temp to produce the fruit. We just don't have the chill hours required.


Wow that is so interesting. I'm glad you shared that. I have the opposite issue with some of the things that I grow. For example, tomatoes need several nights of 50'F or more to set fruit and I have many nights that are too cold in the summer and my fruit production slows down.


----------



## Prairie Mom

We're expecting 5-9 inches tonight!

*My COLD Climate Garden Flowers Mock Your WARM Garden flowers!!!*




My Violas snicker and bloom proudly as the talk 'smack' about plants that can't take the COLD! (Some garden centers are beginning to stock hybrids like this that are PERENNIAL and continually bloom!!!)



Now these cold climate strawberries are JUST SHOWING OFF as they PRODUCE FRUIT in the snow!!! Mmmmm...tortoise greens and human candy!!!


SORRY COULDN'T RESIST SOME SILLINESS. Each year I'm learning more about gardening in my colder climate and it's a fun/good feeling.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Hi everyone. I finally planted my stuff in there outside containers. Although some of them never got that big, were super stretched, and didn't grow true roots in their started pods....I hope they all produce. Here are some current pics. 





Not too impressive I know. Hopefully they will be soon tho.


----------



## Prairie Mom

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Hi everyone. I finally planted my stuff in there outside containers. Although some of them never got that big, were super stretched, and didn't grow true roots in their started pods....I hope they all produce. Here are some current pics.
> View attachment 126042
> View attachment 126043
> View attachment 126044
> View attachment 126045
> 
> Not too impressive I know. Hopefully they will be soon tho.


Awesome! Good luck with everything. If this year doesn't work out try and try again. Get stubborn and MAKE it work I quickly learned to get better lights and plant things way earlier than I had previously thought. Sigh...now I'm indoor vegetable gardening in January! Keep us posted! It looks like you have a really nice spread there!


----------



## Prairie Mom

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Hi everyone. I finally planted my stuff in there outside containers. Although some of them never got that big, were super stretched, and didn't grow true roots in their started pods....I hope they all produce. Here are some current pics.
> View attachment 126042
> View attachment 126043
> View attachment 126044
> View attachment 126045
> 
> Not too impressive I know. Hopefully they will be soon tho.


p.s. That mulch paper is pretty nifty. I've never seen that before.


----------



## Momof4

I found this somewhere and thought it was so clever!!


----------



## Momof4

Prairie Mom said:


> Wow that is so interesting. I'm glad you shared that. I have the opposite issue with some of the things that I grow. For example, tomatoes need several nights of 50'F or more to set fruit and I have many nights that are too cold in the summer and my fruit production slows down.



Last year I planted beautiful toms and then they got all twiggy and brown but that sucker still produce toms until like Oct. it really looked like a Charlie Brown tree. 
I wonder if the weather had anything to do with it. I didn't even like the flavor of the toms. The toms also had a huge split on one side. 
What are a few sweet varieties?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> Last year I planted beautiful toms and then they got all twiggy and brown but that sucker still produce toms until like Oct. it really looked like a Charlie Brown tree.
> I wonder if the weather had anything to do with it. I didn't even like the flavor of the toms. The toms also had a huge split on one side.
> What are a few sweet varieties?


I'll be honest, I've never come across a tomato I didn't like So, I'm not sure that I am the right person to ask. Give me a tomato and I'll enjoy it. I also have kids that will eat cherry tomatoes like candy. They'll head OUTSIDE for snacks rather than look in the cupboards during the summer.

I HAVE noticed that some of the yellow or golden varieties of tomatoes tend to be particularly sweet. Maybe you should try out a Golden variety. -They're fun to look at too. Good luck!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Speaking of tomatoes...Here are the tomato plants that have invaded the closets. I think it's so funny that I have plants stashed in weird places, that I LEFT the DRESS in the frame for fun



You can see one "kicked the bucket", but the others are hanging in there.


----------



## Moozillion

Prairie Mom said:


> I'll be honest, I've never come across a tomato I didn't like So, I'm not sure that I am the right person to ask. Give me a tomato and I'll enjoy it. I also have kids that will eat cherry tomatoes like candy. They'll head OUTSIDE for snacks rather than look in the cupboards during the summer.
> 
> I HAVE noticed that some of the yellow or golden varieties of tomatoes tend to be particularly sweet. Maybe you should try out a Golden variety. -They're fun to look at too. Good luck!


One of the tastiest tomatoes I ever had was called "Green Zebra." When FULLY RIPE, the tomatoes are a medium green with dark green vertical streaks! I could not believe how good it was!!!


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Prairie Mom said:


> p.s. That mulch paper is pretty nifty. I've never seen that before.


Hey Chrissy. Thanks for the kind words! I will def try try again if I don't have luck this year.
The mulch paper came with self-watering planters you see under them. They have fertilizer packs connected to them that slow release into the soil. They are called growbox and I got them from agardenpatch.com. I did a lot of research on self-watering planters when a member mentioned them to me earlier in this thread. These have rave reviews and I am hoping they will help with my tomato troubles this year, and my other veggies too.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Momof4 said:


> I found this somewhere and thought it was so clever!!
> View attachment 126067


Yvonne mentioned something like this to me earlier. This looks great!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Moozillion said:


> One of the tastiest tomatoes I ever had was called "Green Zebra." When FULLY RIPE, the tomatoes are a medium green with dark green vertical streaks! I could not believe how good it was!!!


I had only just seen those in catalogues this year and didn't know what to make of them. I wondered if they would be bitter. Thanks for your review, I may have to try them out some time soon


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Momof4 said:


> I found this somewhere and thought it was so clever!!
> View attachment 126067



They have this at Epcot Center.


----------



## Blakem

It's not the most attractive garden, but I'm trying some new things. The first few pictures you see, I have some veggies in pots with organic potting soil. I'm still testing out my soil, so the stuff in the dirt is treated with steer manure and "firmulch", which is 15% chicken poop and other goodies. I have planted cherry tomatoes, Russian tortoise seed mix, grazing tortoise mix, squash, zucchini, baby leaf lettuce, and chard. The second picture is definitely a real test with my yard! I have this narrow patch of dirt and thought I'd give it a try since it gets a good amount of Sun. It's also treated with steer manure and firmulch. It's obviously doing REALLY well, I'm surprised. I have 6 bell pepper plants, 2 jalapeno, 4 tomatoes and basil as a seedling. I have the wire mesh to eventually "train" the tomato to climb up it since I dint have a tomato cage.


----------



## Blakem

And my 2 year old cactus is doing well! This thing started off as 3 pads that were cut off and planted. My parents also gave me three grape plants. They are about 3 years old. I just planted them in the ground during winter.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

May Apple, Anybody have it growing ? It's a neat plant but needs to be controlled, I have some and one bunch is making the great escape. It is considered toxic but eastern box turtles and I would figure all the local turtles here know about it. It is the first plant to emerge in early spring in heavy shaded areas at the Maryland house. The pic is of some I transplanted to the beach.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Donna/Turbo said:


> They have this at Epcot Center.
> View attachment 126202


I love that! That would be a pretty tortoise barrier!....my wheels are turning now (they're a bit Rusty...squeak..eerrargh!)


----------



## Prairie Mom

Blake m said:


> It's not the most attractive garden, but I'm trying some new things. The first few pictures you see, I have some veggies in pots with organic potting soil. I'm still testing out my soil, so the stuff in the dirt is treated with steer manure and "firmulch", which is 15% chicken poop and other goodies. I have planted cherry tomatoes, Russian tortoise seed mix, grazing tortoise mix, squash, zucchini, baby leaf lettuce, and chard. The second picture is definitely a real test with my yard! I have this narrow patch of dirt and thought I'd give it a try since it gets a good amount of Sun. It's also treated with steer manure and firmulch. It's obviously doing REALLY well, I'm surprised. I have 6 bell pepper plants, 2 jalapeno, 4 tomatoes and basil as a seedling. I have the wire mesh to eventually "train" the tomato to climb up it since I dint have a tomato cage.


That looks awesome! Please post photos again when the tomatoes and other plants are even bigger behind your screen... I'd be curious to see how that works out


----------



## Prairie Mom

Blake m said:


> And my 2 year old cactus is doing well! This thing started off as 3 pads that were cut off and planted. My parents also gave me three grape plants. They are about 3 years old. I just planted them in the ground during winter.


They both look really great! You're growing your grapes the way vineyards do, which I think is really cool.


----------



## Odin's Gma

My orchid seems to be sending out another bud or branch!!



And my tiny lithops are sprouting! SO excited!



And my orchid baby is doing beautifully! What a great indoor gardening year!


----------



## Moozillion

Odin's Gma said:


> My orchid seems to be sending out another bud or branch!!
> View attachment 126421
> 
> 
> And my tiny lithops are sprouting! SO excited!
> View attachment 126422
> 
> 
> And my orchid baby is doing beautifully! What a great indoor gardening year!
> View attachment 126423


WOW!!! So beautiful!


----------



## Prairie Mom

My vegetable garden goal this year was to indoor plant everything so early that I would have really mature plants to put outside. I'll report how well things handle the transplanting. Regardless, it sure has been fun to experiment and admire the growth during the dreary cold days! Here are some fun signs of life under my grow lights that I wanted to share. I'm getting some female flowers!!!...



Tomato blossoms



Female yellow squash



Another yellow Squash that was really ambitious! If I had these in bigger pots, I'd consider attempting to pollinate blossoms myself



My watermelon vines are beginning to climb the lights! Check out those blossoms!



The Scarlet Purslane is blossoming. We've already used up some of the Purslane, but I am saving most of what's left to be potted outside. The Scarlet Purslane doesn't taste as nice as typical weed Garden/Herb Purslane with little yellow blossoms. Herbal Purslane tastes a lot like celery and has a pleasant smooth texture. Scarlet Purslane tastes like purslane that has been dipped in pure lemon juice. It's not bad. It might actually be fun in a salad in small amounts. I'm pleased to have both varieties and will do it again.



The Ground Cherries are eager to be productive. Look at those cute pods!



And finally my little squirt helping me water our closet tomato forest Some women keep lots of shoes in their closets... I keep tomates


----------



## Moozillion

Prairie Mom said:


> My vegetable garden goal this year was to indoor plant everything so early that I would have really mature plants to put outside. I'll report how well things handle the transplanting. Regardless, it sure has been fun to experiment and admire the growth during the dreary cold days! Here are some fun signs of life under my grow lights that I wanted to share. I'm getting some female flowers!!!...
> 
> View attachment 126554
> 
> Tomato blossoms
> 
> View attachment 126555
> 
> Female yellow squash
> 
> View attachment 126557
> 
> Another yellow Squash that was really ambitious! If I had these in bigger pots, I'd consider attempting to pollinate blossoms myself
> 
> View attachment 126558
> 
> My watermelon vines are beginning to climb the lights! Check out those blossoms!
> 
> View attachment 126559
> 
> The Scarlet Purslane is blossoming. We've already used up some of the Purslane, but I am saving most of what's left to be potted outside. The Scarlet Purslane doesn't taste as nice as typical weed Garden/Herb Purslane with little yellow blossoms. Herbal Purslane tastes a lot like celery and has a pleasant smooth texture. Scarlet Purslane tastes like purslane that has been dipped in pure lemon juice. It's not bad. It might actually be fun in a salad in small amounts. I'm pleased to have both varieties and will do it again.
> 
> View attachment 126560
> 
> The Ground Cherries are eager to be productive. Look at those cute pods!
> 
> View attachment 126561
> 
> And finally my little squirt helping me water our closet tomato forest Some women keep lots of shoes in their closets... I keep tomates
> 
> View attachment 126562


WOW!!! You are SO resourceful!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!! You are SO resourceful!!!


Thanks Moozillion!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm so glad you started this thread. I love seeing how you all grow your plants.


----------



## Momof4

Very nice!! Everything is so green and lush!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yay! I'm back, I finally have your pictures, PrarieMom! 
It's night, Elmo was sleeping, so I was trying not to disturb 


Up top!
Strawberry! Yes! It's about to grow a flower, I'm so proud he hasn't killed it yet 
Grown accidentally via tortoise turd with strawberry seeds in it 
Down below!
Tomatoes! Attempt number *trails off...
These ones keeps dying on me, by various ways! Good thing they are super easy to grow back by sticking a tomato in his coir 
To the foggy dark right! Itty bitty dandelion. I think it's time to take these out, since he keeps pulverizing them 
Anywho, this was in response to growing viable plants from grocery store items. 
I think the tomatoes would fruit, given the chance. 
Strawberry is getting transplanted soon, I'm not taking chances!


----------



## Gillian M

A great and well-done job.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

And one more thing-


-This is a closed terrarium I started in December. It contains a baby tears plant, and what I think is algae


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Very nice.
Lovely tortoise.
Pleased to meet you.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very nice.
> Lovely tortoise.
> Pleased to meet you.


 Pleasure is mine even if that message wasn't sent to me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Pleasure is mine even if that message wasn't sent to me


ha! ha!
Very funny, Gillian.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ha! ha!
> Very funny, Gillian.


 


Tidgy's Dad said:


> ha! ha!
> Very funny, Gillian.


 
Good to hear you laugh first thing in the morning...it's not yet 5am.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I'm so glad you started this thread. I love seeing how you all grow your plants.


I really enjoy it too! I'm going to be attempting to grow my lettuce like you do as soon as snow stops visiting


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yay! I'm back, I finally have your pictures, PrarieMom!
> It's night, Elmo was sleeping, so I was trying not to disturb
> View attachment 126643
> View attachment 126644
> Up top!
> Strawberry! Yes! It's about to grow a flower, I'm so proud he hasn't killed it yet
> Grown accidentally via tortoise turd with strawberry seeds in it
> Down below!
> Tomatoes! Attempt number *trails off...
> These ones keeps dying on me, by various ways! Good thing they are super easy to grow back by sticking a tomato in his coir
> To the foggy dark right! Itty bitty dandelion. I think it's time to take these out, since he keeps pulverizing them
> Anywho, this was in response to growing viable plants from grocery store items.
> I think the tomatoes would fruit, given the chance.
> Strawberry is getting transplanted soon, I'm not taking chances!


That is so amazing!! Everything looks sooooo good! Don't let Elmo eat too much tomato greens, I only allow Mavis to snag bites here and there. But if Elmo leaves them alone---AWESOME they look so cool in there!!!! The strawberry blows me away! So cool!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 126645
> View attachment 126646
> And one more thing-
> View attachment 126645
> 
> -This is a closed terrarium I started in December. It contains a baby tears plant, and what I think is algae
> View attachment 126646


THAT IS SOOOO CUTE!!!! I want to do this!!!! .....I'm now fantasizing about a grouping of big and little jars of various sizes Yours looks so good! Love you Hibiscus thread too!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> Very nice!! Everything is so green and lush!!


I do have some sickly plants that I need to attempt to repot and rescue. I don't know if you remember my post a while ago about the soda bottle failure. It affected a LOT of my pumpkin and I'm worried they won't recover. I just ordered some GALLON sized pots from amazon and am going to repot them with a bit of store bagged steer manure. I'm crossing my fingers that they'll recover with all that growing space and nutrition.---We'll see!


----------



## Momof4

Prairie Mom said:


> I do have some sickly plants that I need to attempt to repot and rescue. I don't know if you remember my post a while ago about the soda bottle failure. It affected a LOT of my pumpkin and I'm worried they won't recover. I just ordered some GALLON sized pots from amazon and am going to repot them with a bit of store bagged steer manure. I'm crossing my fingers that they'll recover with all that growing space and nutrition.---We'll see!




I remember. Hopefully they will take off! I'm getting ready to plant pumpkin from our pumpkins last year. My sister builds a small hill and plants the seed in it. Then replanted them outside. This is her first year so I need to ask her how they are doing before I try it.


----------



## Blakem

Here's a cool tomato video I just watched. I have up on the welded wire idea and just went to normal tomato cages. This is because I'm such a newbie! Maybe when I get better at gardening.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Prairie Mom said:


> I really enjoy it too! I'm going to be attempting to grow my lettuce like you do as soon as snow stops visiting


What? In April!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Prairie Mom said:


> That is so amazing!! Everything looks sooooo good! Don't let Elmo eat too much tomato greens, I only allow Mavis to snag bites here and there. But if Elmo leaves them alone---AWESOME they look so cool in there!!!! The strawberry blows me away! So cool!


Yeah, for once he's leaving them be


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What? In April!


I'm totally embarrassed, but I honestly can't tell if this is sarcasm. You're still getting snow this time of year too right?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Blake m said:


> Here's a cool tomato video I just watched. I have up on the welded wire idea and just went to normal tomato cages. This is because I'm such a newbie! Maybe when I get better at gardening.


My parents make the square kind of cages that he showed made out of wood. My parents use metal fencing materials and make the cage HUGE. My tomatoes don't grow that big. It stays pretty cool at night here, so everything is slow growing.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm totally embarrassed, but I honestly can't tell if this is sarcasm. You're still getting snow this time of year too right?


Nope, 100% serious! 
No, our last snowfall was late March, with just a sprinkle. We had a our last hard freeze a couple weeks ago, and now I have all these wildflowers sprouting everywhere I've got to identify! How much snow do you have?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nope, 100% serious!
> No, our last snowfall was late March, with just a sprinkle. We had a our last hard freeze a couple weeks ago, and now I have all these wildflowers sprouting everywhere I've got to identify! How much snow do you have?



I took this photo LAST WEDNESDAY. Violas and Spring bulbs are just so stinkin' cold hardy that they can handle it.


We got another couple inches after I took this photo.

A friend who lives only an hour away from me took this photo on 4/17...



This weekend warmed up enough that the snow melted and today will be in the high mid 50's. I plan to let Mavis out a little bit at lunch time to graze to her heart's content and get some sunshine before coming into a very warm long soak.

We get freezes on and off until JUNE. My last frost date is expected to be the 2nd week of June this year. Last year our hard freezes went into into the 3rd week of June and killed all but one of my watermelon.

I honestly thought that Ohio was similar to this!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Prairie Mom said:


> I took this photo LAST WEDNESDAY. Violas and Spring bulbs are just so stinkin' cold hardy that they can handle it.
> View attachment 126688
> 
> We got another couple inches after I took this photo.
> 
> A friend who lives only an hour away from me took this photo on 4/17...
> View attachment 126689
> 
> 
> This weekend warmed up enough that the snow melted and today will be in the high mid 50's. I plan to let Mavis out a little bit at lunch time to graze to her heart's content and get some sunshine before coming into a very warm long soak.
> 
> We get freezes on and off until JUNE. My last frost date is expected to be the 2nd week of June this year. Last year our hard freezes went into into the 3rd week of June and killed all but one of my watermelon.
> 
> I honestly thought that Ohio was similar to this!


 
It's 53 right now. Wow, I cannot believe you guys are so cold so late! !
While our winter season can be pretty nasty, spring warms up very quickly!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Well, here are some trilliums to cheer your weather up 


The 'grass' is wild lupin, which will bloom soon. 
And these random sunflowers sprouting from a pile of birdseed! Hoping to see if they bloom. 


I feel so bad you guys are still snowy!  I hope your warm spring comes sooner.


----------



## Momof4

This is a pretty cool video!! 
https://scontent-3.22773.fna.fbcdn....=2ce7c3238ec63de3f8c086104fdfe557&oe=55381098


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well, here are some trilliums to cheer your weather up
> View attachment 126700
> 
> The 'grass' is wild lupin, which will bloom soon.
> And these random sunflowers sprouting from a pile of birdseed! Hoping to see if they bloom.
> View attachment 126701
> 
> I feel so bad you guys are still snowy!  I hope your warm spring comes sooner.


Pretty! Your land always looks so gorgeous


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> This is a pretty cool video!!
> https://scontent-3.22773.fna.fbcdn....=2ce7c3238ec63de3f8c086104fdfe557&oe=55381098


Those were amazing flowers! I like that it listed the flowers toward the end of the video. Also, I'm totally going to bust out the Casio just so I can play along with that music


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Prairie Mom said:


> Pretty! Your land always looks so gorgeous


Thank you  That's a little farther to the right, so it just 'there' but it's till pretty 
Is the sun out?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well, here are some trilliums to cheer your weather up
> And these random sunflowers sprouting from a pile of birdseed! Hoping to see if they bloom.
> View attachment 126701


 Yes...most of those really do look like sunflower seedlings! They may not go to flower if they don't get enough light, but it's definitely worth a try! That would be AMAZING! Also, they can be used as tortoise food too


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Thank you  That's a little farther to the right, so it just 'there' but it's till pretty
> Is the sun out?


The sun is shining right now No snow outside, but the wind is pretty cold brrr.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Prairie Mom said:


> Yes...most of those really do look like sunflower seedlings! They may not go to flower if they don't get enough light, but it's definitely worth a try! That would be AMAZING! Also, they can be used as tortoise food too


It would look awesome


----------



## Blakem

Gosh, I couldn't handle the length of time you have snow weather! I'm so thankful we have good see seasons, but not so much that we dint have water


----------



## Prairie Mom

Blake m said:


> Gosh, I couldn't handle the length of time you have snow weather! I'm so thankful we have good see seasons, but not so much that we dint have water


eh...You'd be surprised what you can adjust to in the name of financial security On the plus side, I actually really like the cool/chilly summer nights. I feel like my body gets a real re-charge away from the sweat and heat. I also really do love the amount of wildlife around. I've never lived anywhere like this.


QUICKLY RUN the TORTOISE INSIDE, but make all the KIDS COME OUTSIDE AND SEE!!!...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Sweeeeeeeeeet! You only really read tailed hawks here. And sometimes kites come to fish in the river. I've only seen an eagle here twice. 
That is an AWESOME shot!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Has anyone tried to grow grass inside? As I'm planning on removing my strawberry and tomatoes, and soon to clean Elmo's table anyway, I had what I'm hoping would be an awesome idea.
It's tough, he won't eat it, likes shade (I want it in the back, where there isn't a lot of UVB) and is green. And alive 
Tried it?


----------



## Donna/Turbo

So excited. My amazon lily's and pineapple lily's just came in. Can't wait to plant them.


----------



## Momof4

Donna/Turbo said:


> So excited. My amazon lily's and pineapple lily's just came in. Can't wait to plant them.



How exciting! I never really thought about pineapple. Our friends in Hawaii grew white pineapple and made a delicious pineapple upside down cake. Good luck with your new bulbs!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Donna/Turbo said:


> So excited. My amazon lily's and pineapple lily's just came in. Can't wait to plant them.


Neat! So a pineapple tree will do well in your weather? That's cool.
A friend a long time ago went to Costa Rica, and he said the pineapple there was pure white because it was so fresh.
How long will it take the tree to grow?


----------



## Momof4

The Dole plantation web site has step by step plant/growing instructions. Kinda cool. I have been there it smells so good.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Sweeeeeeeeeet! You only really read tailed hawks here. And sometimes kites come to fish in the river. I've only seen an eagle here twice.
> That is an AWESOME shot!


I get Great Horned owls in the same tree too. It's a lot of fun to hear them hooting from inside the house


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Prairie Mom said:


> I get Great Horned owls in the same tree too. It's a lot of fun to hear them hooting from inside the house


Lucky tree, that one.
We have screech owls. They'll be so pretty, hooting, and you'll be falling asleep, then...
SCREEECH
They're called screech owls for a reason 
How's the weather today?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Has anyone tried to grow grass inside? As I'm planning on removing my strawberry and tomatoes, and soon to clean Elmo's table anyway, I had what I'm hoping would be an awesome idea.
> It's tough, he won't eat it, likes shade (I want it in the back, where there isn't a lot of UVB) and is green. And alive
> Tried it?


I grew grass all winter long. It can definitely be done. I haven't direct planted in my enclosure but I have used removable trays and pots with plain grass as well as wheat and barley. I used plain tall fescue last winter. This winter, I'm going to try "shade grass" in hopes of keeping them in windowsills and not always under my lights. If you're planning on putting it in your table/chamber, I would specifically look for Shade grass.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Prairie Mom said:


> I grew grass all winter long. It can definitely be done. I haven't direct planted in my enclosure but I have used removable trays and pots with plain grass as well as wheat and barley. I used plain tall fescue last winter. This winter, I'm going to try "shade grass" in hopes of keeping them in windowsills and not always under my lights. If you're planning on putting it in your table/chamber, I would specifically look for Shade grass.


Yes, definitely shady! That's cool, thank you! 
If only it'll grow


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Lucky tree, that one.
> We have screech owls. They'll be so pretty, hooting, and you'll be falling asleep, then...
> SCREEECH
> They're called screech owls for a reason
> How's the weather today?


ha ha...I'm not sure how my household would do with the screetching.  -Funny. Today is GORGEOUS. It's sunny and feels warm. I'm not sure the exact temp, but Mavis has worn herself out and is taking a "cat nap." I have some seedlings outside that I'm slowly working on hardening off. I hope you're having a nice day too!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Prairie Mom said:


> ha ha...I'm not sure how my household would do with the screetching.  -Funny. Today is GORGEOUS. It's sunny and feels warm. I'm not sure the exact temp, but Mavis has worn herself out and is taking a "cat nap." I have some seedlings outside that I'm slowly working on hardening off. I hope you're having a nice day too!


Nice and natural! 
Awesome! Good you got nice weather! She's probably feeling like she's living the life, right now, in the sun 
Cold, it's 37! But I told you I'd send the warmth, so you got it!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nice and natural!
> Awesome! Good you got nice weather! She's probably feeling like she's living the life, right now, in the sun
> Cold, it's 37! But I told you I'd send the warmth, so you got it!


You definitely sent it this way. It's wonderful! Sorry you didn't save any for yourself


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Momof4 said:


> How exciting! I never really thought about pineapple. Our friends in Hawaii grew white pineapple and made a delicious pineapple upside down cake. Good luck with your new bulbs!


A pineapple lily is different than the pineapple plant. It is a unique flower. It doesn't really make fruit.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Momof4 said:


> The Dole plantation web site has step by step plant/growing instructions. Kinda cool. I have been there it smells so good.


They are so easy to grow here. Every time I buy a pineapple I cut the top off and plant it.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Turbo hit 100 grams today!!  I'm a proud mom.


----------



## Momof4

Donna/Turbo said:


> A pineapple lily is different than the pineapple plant. It is a unique flower. It doesn't really make fruit.
> View attachment 127172



Oh, didn't realize that! That is a gorgeous lily! Good luck.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Has anyone seen this tree?? I bought one online and it is growing like a weed. It is called the rainbow eucalyptus. The truck of the tree really does have all the colors of the rainbow in it. It is so cool!!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Looks like I have a bloom on my little cactus.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Donna/Turbo said:


> A pineapple lily is different than the pineapple plant. It is a unique flower. It doesn't really make fruit.
> View attachment 127172


Oohhh.  It's still so pretty!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Donna/Turbo said:


> View attachment 127176
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen this tree?? I bought one online and it is growing like a weed. It is called the rainbow eucalyptus. The truck of the tree really does have all the colors of the rainbow in it. It is so cool!!


Yep. Those are native to Australia?? I was watching a documentary one time and it was talking about them. 
It's so pretty! That's awesome, I didn't know someone who had one. 
Did you plant it as a little stick?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Donna/Turbo said:


> Turbo hit 100 grams today!!  I'm a proud mom.
> View attachment 127174


ohhhh....look how cute Turbo is!!!! Keep growing, baby!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Donna/Turbo said:


> View attachment 127176
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen this tree?? I bought one online and it is growing like a weed. It is called the rainbow eucalyptus. The truck of the tree really does have all the colors of the rainbow in it. It is so cool!!


I've never even heard of this tree! It honestly looks like it is PAINTED! -That's fascinating. I really love the look of the pineapple lily. It really does look like a colorful pineapple. I wish it smelled that way! If you haven't grown a little flower called Pineapple sage, you should try it. It honestly does smell like pineapple and it's an edible flower that has a sweet nectar in it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Donna/Turbo said:


> View attachment 127176
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen this tree?? I bought one online and it is growing like a weed. It is called the rainbow eucalyptus. The truck of the tree really does have all the colors of the rainbow in it. It is so cool!!



I bought seeds several weeks ago, but they haven't sprouted yet.


----------



## Yvonne G

My son sent this picture of his black iris. I love it. I have a very dark purple water iris, but not nearly as 'black' as my son's bearded iris:


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yep. Those are native to Australia?? I was watching a documentary one time and it was talking about them.
> It's so pretty! That's awesome, I didn't know someone who had one.
> Did you plant it as a little stick?



You wont believe this story. I bought it on line for about 10.00. When I got it I was so excited that I wasn't as careful with opening it as I should have been. It was only about 6 inches long and as I took it out of the box I bent it in half. I was so upset. So when I planted it I put scotch tape around the tiny trunk where I had bent it is half. I thought this will never work. It is now about 2 feet tall and I just took that piece of tape off. It completely healed itself. I transplanted into a bigger pot last week and i swear I can see it growing!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Yvonne G said:


> My son sent this picture of his black iris. I love it. I have a very dark purple water iris, but not nearly as 'black' as my son's bearded iris:


Wow I have a few Iris's but never seen that color. Its like a super dark purple. Very nice!!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

I like the cactus behind the iris!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Donna/Turbo said:


> You wont believe this story. I bought it on line for about 10.00. When I got it I was so excited that I wasn't as careful with opening it as I should have been. It was only about 6 inches long and as I took it out of the box I bent it in half. I was so upset. So when I planted it I put scotch tape around the tiny trunk where I had bent it is half. I thought this will never work. It is now about 2 feet tall and I just took that piece of tape off. It completely healed itself. I transplanted into a bigger pot last week and i swear I can see it growing!



the cheapest one I could find online was $40 for a small pot. So I opted for seeds. I'm kind of sorry I did because I really doubt they're going to sprout.


----------



## Yvonne G

Donna/Turbo said:


> I like the cactus behind the iris!!



That's a red Euphorbia trigona. He shares my love of the Euphorbia species.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I have found 3 peach trees growing out back.

2 in this pot and

and this one growing sideways, I guess they started from peaches being fed to the box turtles. They are a couple years old, I wouldn't have noticed them but one in the pot bloomed this spring, and has a few tiny peaches growing now.


----------



## Yvonne G

Will peaches that grew from a seed have a good flavor and be like regular peaches?


----------



## Donna/Turbo

I have heard anything that you grow from a seed is never the same as the mother tree. I grow avocado trees from Hass avocado seeds and the fruit they produce are completely different from the fruit I bought at the grocery store that started the trees.


----------



## Yvonne G

That's why I asked. I heard that fruit trees have to be grafted.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Don't get me wrong the fruit was amazing. It just wasn't exactly the same.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

I got my plants today and they are not ever wilted!


----------



## Momof4

Any idea what this is? I thought it was cool I had to take a picture. It was in a parking lot with butterfly bushes.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Momof4 said:


> Any idea what this is? I thought it was cool I had to take a picture. It was in a parking lot with butterfly bushes.
> View attachment 127862


I have no idea on that one!!


----------



## pfara

I got heavily into gardening once I got my tortoises a little over two years ago. Luckily, I moved into a house with tons of weeds. Then I started growing and collecting different types of plants to see if I could keep them alive. There was a time when I started tossing out the weaker plants over the side of my deck. Who woulda thunk it: they ended up growing bigger and stronger than all the ones that I was caring for. So "Tortoise Hill" was born. I guess I'm what's called an "accidental gardener". I now toss random tort-friendly seeds and plants into tortoise hill and have the area evolve slowly every year.










Plants above include: Hostas, Rose of Sharons (bought and grown from seed), Turnip greens, Rose Mallow, Common mallow, Swiss chard, Dandelions, Radicchio. I'm sure there's more.

Plants and weeds growing in my yard:

Extra large and normal broadleaf plantains




Purple coneflower




Phlox 'Shortwood'




Carrot from seeds that I randomly threw outside last year




Chickweed




Clover (several varieties)




Wild violet




Bittercress




Purple deadnettle




Rose 'Lincoln' that I viciously tossed against the fence away from Tortoise Hill because it attracted huge amounts of Japanese Beetles. I ended up mulching it with tons of leaves in the fall. Somehow it survived and is growing with a fury. I never replanted it; it was just uprooted and left lying against the fence. Roses are fierce.




Mock strawberry




Figs (started from various cuttings), Blueberries, Blackberry, Cacti, Mulberries (cuttings from neighbor trees)








And I still tend to my indoor garden. I decided to try my hand at having a lawn inside my house this year (which now that I think about it is really crazy). Here's my tortoise enclosure:


----------



## harris

Very, very cool. I also have an outdoor area where I don't mow. And I just LOVE your indoor habitat for them!


----------



## Prairie Mom

No idea! It's really cool looking though. It almost remind me of shrimp fingers ..hmmm...I must be hungry!


----------



## Prairie Mom




----------



## Yvonne G

Leonotis or lion tail plant


----------



## Yvonne G

I didn't realize my answer would be so far away. The orange flower shown by Kathy is Leonotis or lion tail plant.


----------



## Prairie Mom

pfara said:


> I got heavily into gardening once I got my tortoises a little over two years ago. Luckily, I moved into a house with tons of weeds. Then I started growing and collecting different types of plants to see if I could keep them alive. There was a time when I started tossing out the weaker plants over the side of my deck. Who woulda thunk it: they ended up growing bigger and stronger than all the ones that I was caring for. So "Tortoise Hill" was born. I guess I'm what's called an "accidental gardener". I now toss random tort-friendly seeds and plants into tortoise hill and have the area evolve slowly every year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plants above include: Hostas, Rose of Sharons (bought and grown from seed), Turnip greens, Rose Mallow, Common mallow, Swiss chard, Dandelions, Radicchio. I'm sure there's more.
> 
> Plants and weeds growing in my yard:
> 
> Extra large and normal broadleaf plantains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple coneflower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phlox 'Shortwood'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrot from seeds that I randomly threw outside last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chickweed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clover (several varieties)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wild violet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bittercress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple deadnettle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose 'Lincoln' that I viciously tossed against the fence away from Tortoise Hill because it attracted huge amounts of Japanese Beetles. I ended up mulching it with tons of leaves in the fall. Somehow it survived and is growing with a fury. I never replanted it; it was just uprooted and left lying against the fence. Roses are fierce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mock strawberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figs (started from various cuttings), Blueberries, Blackberry, Cacti, Mulberries (cuttings from neighbor trees)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I still tend to my indoor garden. I decided to try my hand at having a lawn inside my house this year (which now that I think about it is really crazy). Here's my tortoise enclosure:


Your photos are amazing!!!! I love your "accidental" gardens! FABULOUS! Thank you for listing everything you're growing in "tortoise hill." All of your plants look wonderful! I'm jealous of your clover. Mine is not taking off for some reason. I think I need to get different seeds. I also really loved your indoor table too.

Why was having a lawn in your house crazy? I'm hoping to accomplish something like this and would be very interested in your perspective.


----------



## pfara

Prairie Mom said:


> Your photos are amazing!!!! I love your "accidental" gardens! FABULOUS! Thank you for listing everything you're growing in "tortoise hill." All of your plants look wonderful! I'm jealous of your clover. Mine is not taking off for some reason. I think I need to get different seeds. I also really loved your indoor table too.
> 
> Why was having a lawn in your house crazy? I'm hoping to accomplish something like this and would be very interested in your perspective.



Thanks for the kind comments! Having an indoor lawn is kinda insane only because my kids think I'm weird "mowing the lawn" with scissors every morning. Seriously, you never realize how quick grass grows unless you grow it indoors I guess. Feel free to ask whatever questions you have. This was just an experiment or another "accident". If it works out then awesome. If not, the grass gets turned over into the substrate to feed the next plants going in.

The clover in that one picture was part of the established weeds that was here before we moved in. The clover I've planted grows sparingly in several spots. I'm hoping it fills in more over time.


----------



## Prairie Mom

pfara said:


> Thanks for the kind comments! Having an indoor lawn is kinda insane only because my kids think I'm weird "mowing the lawn" with scissors every morning. Seriously, you never realize how quick grass grows unless you grow it indoors I guess. Feel free to ask whatever questions you have. This was just an experiment or another "accident". If it works out then awesome. If not, the grass gets turned over into the substrate to feed the next plants going in.
> 
> The clover in that one picture was part of the established weeds that was here before we moved in. The clover I've planted grows sparingly in several spots. I'm hoping it fills in more over time.


I've grown grass indoors in trays constantly this winter. My tortoise wouldn't allow it to grow in an enclosure. I was wondering if you attempted to put in grass on a floor somewhere inside? -I may have misunderstood what you were saying. I'm hoping to lay down some grass in a winter room for my tortoise and am still trying to figure out the particulars regarding drainage and avoiding mold etc. --I may be on a whole new level of CRAZY


----------



## pfara

Prairie Mom said:


> I've grown grass indoors in trays constantly this winter. My tortoise wouldn't allow it to grow in an enclosure. I was wondering if you attempted to put in grass on a floor somewhere inside? -I may have misunderstood what you were saying. I'm hoping to lay down some grass in a winter room for my tortoise and am still trying to figure out the particulars regarding drainage and avoiding mold etc. --I may be on a whole new level of CRAZY



No worries. I think I'm confused too  Almost my entire indoor enclosure has recently been seeded and re-seeded with fescue grass. No trays used.. just directly poked into the existing substrate. The grass has grown quick enough to withstand tortoise foot traffic. What's pretty awesome is that you can see definite paths the tortoises take just by looking at the flattened grass.

I have no problem with no drainage or mold. The only concern I really had when doing this was the amount of light I'm providing. I just started this whole thing last week so we'll have to see how the grass holds up over time.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I didn't realize my answer would be so far away. The orange flower shown by Kathy is Leonotis or lion tail plant.




Thank you! I just loved it! Now I need to read about it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Fuuuun project this week! 
We often burn wood, so we have a large stockpile. Before me+family moved in, the wood was stacked in a rather unfortunate place, right by the road, the stairs, and covering up a beautiful existing patio from the previous owners.
So, after a few years of turning the idea wheels in the stamp of approval's brain, we finally got to move the logs! Yay! Um, not yay, though, once we got to the bottom.
We have a 'slight' racoon problem here, and they mucked it up, a little. 
So after about three cases of bleach, mold&mildew spray, MORE bleach, lysol, pinesol, and water...






It's still very muddy, since it was covered by about 3''of dirt, (round 5 of bleach is being served soon) but it's hard to believe someone actually covered that up. We added a row of pavers (the shiny white ones ) some hostas and pots, and will hopefully be putting the grill my mom just acquired here, as well.
The big turtle pond will go somewhere 'back there' behind the rock edge, next up 
These are the logs that were there, and the new shelving system-


-That is a glorious 100ft long wall of wood. We're letting it 'air' a little  before covering it up. Method of transportation was chucking it wherever you felt like it over the edge of the deck.
Best thing about this... our interwebs has been very iffy as of late, so our provider was here to hook up a new motem. So, here we were, downed in border PPE infectious disease ward masks and glasses, and this poor cable dude comes walking down the steps.  Not to mention we had a few people over to help out, and, well, I guess you could say we have a 'certified crazy' sticker on the mailbox (  ) so, I feel very bad for him. 
I'm cleaning out Elmo on Friday, so I bought some coir. I went to the Home Depot, and they didn't have what I always get! The little compressed blocks... but oh well, because this was such a deal!!!
3cbft (aka 22 GALLONS.) for 9.97. It's awesome!



Some ferns from Costco, there's six total...


Gigantic things!
And what's taking pictures with a kitty photo bomb


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Fuuuun project this week!
> We often burn wood, so we have a large stockpile. Before me+family moved in, the wood was stacked in a rather unfortunate place, right by the road, the stairs, and covering up a beautiful existing patio from the previous owners.
> So, after a few years of turning the idea wheels in the stamp of approval's brain, we finally got to move the logs! Yay! Um, not yay, though, once we got to the bottom.
> We have a 'slight' racoon problem here, and they mucked it up, a little.
> So after about three cases of bleach, mold&mildew spray, MORE bleach, lysol, pinesol, and water...
> View attachment 128022
> View attachment 128023
> View attachment 128024
> View attachment 128025
> View attachment 128026
> 
> It's still very muddy, since it was covered by about 3''of dirt, (round 5 of bleach is being served soon) but it's hard to believe someone actually covered that up. We added a row of pavers (the shiny white ones ) some hostas and pots, and will hopefully be putting the grill my mom just acquired here, as well.
> The big turtle pond will go somewhere 'back there' behind the rock edge, next up
> These are the logs that were there, and the new shelving system-
> View attachment 128027
> 
> -That is a glorious 100ft long wall of wood. We're letting it 'air' a little  before covering it up. Method of transportation was chucking it wherever you felt like it over the edge of the deck.
> Best thing about this... our interwebs has been very iffy as of late, so our provider was here to hook up a new motem. So, here we were, downed in border PPE infectious disease ward masks and glasses, and this poor cable dude comes walking down the steps.  Not to mention we had a few people over to help out, and, well, I guess you could say we have a 'certified crazy' sticker on the mailbox (  ) so, I feel very bad for him.
> I'm cleaning out Elmo on Friday, so I bought some coir. I went to the Home Depot, and they didn't have what I always get! The little compressed blocks... but oh well, because this was such a deal!!!
> 3cbft (aka 22 GALLONS.) for 9.97. It's awesome!
> View attachment 128030
> View attachment 128029
> 
> Some ferns from Costco, there's six total...
> View attachment 128031
> 
> Gigantic things!
> And what's taking pictures with a kitty photo bomb
> View attachment 128032


Whew! I'm tired just thinking about everything you're up to!  Sounds awesome and the photos are beautiful. I love the way you have little gardens and pots placed around that natural looking patio. It is very much to my taste Cute kitty too!


----------



## Yvonne G

That's a beautiful spot. I can't imagine someone covering it up and not using it. Love the kitty


----------



## Momof4

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Fuuuun project this week!
> We often burn wood, so we have a large stockpile. Before me+family moved in, the wood was stacked in a rather unfortunate place, right by the road, the stairs, and covering up a beautiful existing patio from the previous owners.
> So, after a few years of turning the idea wheels in the stamp of approval's brain, we finally got to move the logs! Yay! Um, not yay, though, once we got to the bottom.
> We have a 'slight' racoon problem here, and they mucked it up, a little.
> So after about three cases of bleach, mold&mildew spray, MORE bleach, lysol, pinesol, and water...
> View attachment 128022
> View attachment 128023
> View attachment 128024
> View attachment 128025
> View attachment 128026
> 
> It's still very muddy, since it was covered by about 3''of dirt, (round 5 of bleach is being served soon) but it's hard to believe someone actually covered that up. We added a row of pavers (the shiny white ones ) some hostas and pots, and will hopefully be putting the grill my mom just acquired here, as well.
> The big turtle pond will go somewhere 'back there' behind the rock edge, next up
> These are the logs that were there, and the new shelving system-
> View attachment 128027
> 
> -That is a glorious 100ft long wall of wood. We're letting it 'air' a little  before covering it up. Method of transportation was chucking it wherever you felt like it over the edge of the deck.
> Best thing about this... our interwebs has been very iffy as of late, so our provider was here to hook up a new motem. So, here we were, downed in border PPE infectious disease ward masks and glasses, and this poor cable dude comes walking down the steps.  Not to mention we had a few people over to help out, and, well, I guess you could say we have a 'certified crazy' sticker on the mailbox (  ) so, I feel very bad for him.
> I'm cleaning out Elmo on Friday, so I bought some coir. I went to the Home Depot, and they didn't have what I always get! The little compressed blocks... but oh well, because this was such a deal!!!
> 3cbft (aka 22 GALLONS.) for 9.97. It's awesome!
> View attachment 128030
> View attachment 128029
> 
> Some ferns from Costco, there's six total...
> View attachment 128031
> 
> Gigantic things!
> And what's taking pictures with a kitty photo bomb
> View attachment 128032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128022
> View attachment 128023
> View attachment 128024
> View attachment 128025
> View attachment 128026
> View attachment 128027
> View attachment 128029
> View attachment 128030
> View attachment 128031
> View attachment 128032




Wow!! You guys really cleaned up!! Just in time for summer too! Those ferns are so healthy looking!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

I've got banana's this year!!


----------



## DawnH

Wow!! I LOVE your "Tortoise Hill"!!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

@Moozillion This is what they looked like when I opened the box. perfect!!


----------



## Moozillion

Donna/Turbo said:


> @Moozillion This is what they looked like when I opened the box. perfect!!
> View attachment 128154


WOO HOO!!!! Great!!!


----------



## DawnH

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Fuuuun project this week!
> We often burn wood, so we have a large stockpile. Before me+family moved in, the wood was stacked in a rather unfortunate place, right by the road, the stairs, and covering up a beautiful existing patio from the previous owners.
> So, after a few years of turning the idea wheels in the stamp of approval's brain, we finally got to move the logs! Yay! Um, not yay, though, once we got to the bottom.
> We have a 'slight' racoon problem here, and they mucked it up, a little.
> So after about three cases of bleach, mold&mildew spray, MORE bleach, lysol, pinesol, and water...
> View attachment 128022
> View attachment 128023
> View attachment 128024
> View attachment 128025
> View attachment 128026
> 
> It's still very muddy, since it was covered by about 3''of dirt, (round 5 of bleach is being served soon) but it's hard to believe someone actually covered that up. We added a row of pavers (the shiny white ones ) some hostas and pots, and will hopefully be putting the grill my mom just acquired here, as well.
> The big turtle pond will go somewhere 'back there' behind the rock edge, next up
> These are the logs that were there, and the new shelving system-
> View attachment 128027
> 
> -That is a glorious 100ft long wall of wood. We're letting it 'air' a little  before covering it up. Method of transportation was chucking it wherever you felt like it over the edge of the deck.
> Best thing about this... our interwebs has been very iffy as of late, so our provider was here to hook up a new motem. So, here we were, downed in border PPE infectious disease ward masks and glasses, and this poor cable dude comes walking down the steps.  Not to mention we had a few people over to help out, and, well, I guess you could say we have a 'certified crazy' sticker on the mailbox (  ) so, I feel very bad for him.
> I'm cleaning out Elmo on Friday, so I bought some coir. I went to the Home Depot, and they didn't have what I always get! The little compressed blocks... but oh well, because this was such a deal!!!
> 3cbft (aka 22 GALLONS.) for 9.97. It's awesome!
> View attachment 128030
> View attachment 128029
> 
> Some ferns from Costco, there's six total...
> View attachment 128031
> 
> Gigantic things!
> And what's taking pictures with a kitty photo bomb
> View attachment 128032
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128022
> View attachment 128023
> View attachment 128024
> View attachment 128025
> View attachment 128026
> View attachment 128027
> View attachment 128029
> View attachment 128030
> View attachment 128031
> View attachment 128032



WOW! WOW! WOW! Oh my goodness, your space is just magical!!!! What a load of work, it looks simply fantastic!!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Fuuuun project this week!
> We often burn wood, so we have a large stockpile. Before me+family moved in, the wood was stacked in a rather unfortunate place, right by the road, the stairs, and covering up a beautiful existing patio from the previous owners.
> So, after a few years of turning the idea wheels in the stamp of approval's brain, we finally got to move the logs! Yay! Um, not yay, though, once we got to the bottom.
> We have a 'slight' racoon problem here, and they mucked it up, a little.
> So after about three cases of bleach, mold&mildew spray, MORE bleach, lysol, pinesol, and water...
> View attachment 128022
> View attachment 128023
> View attachment 128024
> View attachment 128025
> View attachment 128026
> 
> It's still very muddy, since it was covered by about 3''of dirt, (round 5 of bleach is being served soon) but it's hard to believe someone actually covered that up. We added a row of pavers (the shiny white ones ) some hostas and pots, and will hopefully be putting the grill my mom just acquired here, as well.
> The big turtle pond will go somewhere 'back there' behind the rock edge, next up
> These are the logs that were there, and the new shelving system-
> View attachment 128027
> 
> -That is a glorious 100ft long wall of wood. We're letting it 'air' a little  before covering it up. Method of transportation was chucking it wherever you felt like it over the edge of the deck.
> Best thing about this... our interwebs has been very iffy as of late, so our provider was here to hook up a new motem. So, here we were, downed in border PPE infectious disease ward masks and glasses, and this poor cable dude comes walking down the steps.  Not to mention we had a few people over to help out, and, well, I guess you could say we have a 'certified crazy' sticker on the mailbox (  ) so, I feel very bad for him.
> I'm cleaning out Elmo on Friday, so I bought some coir. I went to the Home Depot, and they didn't have what I always get! The little compressed blocks... but oh well, because this was such a deal!!!
> 3cbft (aka 22 GALLONS.) for 9.97. It's awesome!
> View attachment 128030
> View attachment 128029
> 
> Some ferns from Costco, there's six total...
> View attachment 128031
> 
> Gigantic things!
> And what's taking pictures with a kitty photo bomb
> View attachment 128032
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128022
> View attachment 128023
> View attachment 128024
> View attachment 128025
> View attachment 128026
> View attachment 128027
> View attachment 128029
> View attachment 128030
> View attachment 128031
> View attachment 128032



Mr kitty was just trying to help you preserve your cat to picture ratio.


----------



## Yvonne G

Donna/Turbo said:


> I've got banana's this year!!
> View attachment 128133



Plants are the ONLY reason I would love to live in Florida. Are the blooms pretty on the banana tree?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Prairie Mom said:


> Whew! I'm tired just thinking about everything you're up to!  Sounds awesome and the photos are beautiful. I love the way you have little gardens and pots placed around that natural looking patio. It is very much to my taste Cute kitty too!


Thank you  Yesterday we went to go get cypress mulch at the Depot and moved the hostas. 
More today


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> Wow!! You guys really cleaned up!! Just in time for summer too! Those ferns are so healthy looking!


I know, right?! It's just in time! 
It's sort of a running joke, we have a friend that shops at Sam's Cluband really you can get so much nice (at a REALLY good deal, the ferns were 15$ a piece at buy two get one free) at Costco. 
Thank you


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Donna/Turbo said:


> I've got banana's this year!!
> View attachment 128133


Awesome! How old is your tree?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Plants are the ONLY reason I would love to live in Florida. Are the blooms pretty on the banana tree?


 
Orange trees.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Donna/Turbo said:


> I've got banana's this year!!
> View attachment 128133


THAT IS AMAZING!! What a cool tree to have


----------



## Donna/Turbo

I love that bluish colored hosta you have. I am leaving for Georgia and North Carolina in 3 weeks and I plan on buying several hosta while there.


----------



## Blakem

Here's where I got the wire tomatoes idea. It's working well. Then they hang through the wire.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Blake m said:


> Here's where I got the wire tomatoes idea. It's working well. Then they hang through the wire.


That's cool. I'm interested in trying that out.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Donna/Turbo said:


> I love that bluish colored hosta you have. I am leaving for Georgia and North Carolina in 3 weeks and I plan on buying several hosta while there.


Sounds fun I should check out other nurseries when I travel to different states. Hope you have a fun trip


----------



## Momof4

Do you ever forget what you planted? It's tort safe right?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Hey you guys, Hi! I lost this chat, I finally figured out where you are, but look at this. It's a Hoya, they are from Hawaii and Australia. Mine are mostly sent to me from Hawaii. I had about 15, but Oregon does not have sun, so I have about 7 now, all different. BUT....the big news is my sis also has them and hers always bloom. Mine, even when I was in Calif didn't bloom. Well, lookie here....my first Hoya bloom and it happens in Oregon, where people in Oregon don't tan they rust....I have 3 blooms. And this one against the wall, not the window....funny


----------



## Maggie Cummings

And I thought ya'll might enjoy my Iris. My black ones are just starting to open. Our Spring has not had much sun. Enough to get most started, but then it's been cloudy so nothings really growing....


----------



## Yvonne G

A while back when I made my weekly trip to the grocery store I picked up two crook neck squash plants and two "zucchini" plants (the store had a display of veggie plants in front of the building.

Well, yesterday I picked two cucumbers off my "zucchini" plant. I figured the nursery had plunked the wrong i.d. stake in the pot. But later, I went out there and looked at the stake - cucumber! What a jerk I am.


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> Hey you guys, Hi! I lost this chat, I finally figured out where you are, but look at this. It's a Hoya, they are from Hawaii and Australia. Mine are mostly sent to me from Hawaii. I had about 15, but Oregon does not have sun, so I have about 7 now, all different. BUT....the big news is my sis also has them and hers always bloom. Mine, even when I was in Calif didn't bloom. Well, lookie here....my first Hoya bloom and it happens in Oregon, where people in Oregon don't tan they rust....I have 3 blooms. And this one against the wall, not the window....funny



Your Hoya a so pretty!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> A while back when I made my weekly trip to the grocery store I picked up two crook neck squash plants and two "zucchini" plants (the store had a display of veggie plants in front of the building.
> 
> Well, yesterday I picked two cucumbers off my "zucchini" plant. I figured the nursery had plunked the wrong i.d. stake in the pot.  But later, I went out there and looked at the stake - cucumber! What a jerk I am.



I planted watermelons that turned out to be pumpkins. It must run in the family...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Prairie Mom said:


> Sounds fun I should check out other nurseries when I travel to different states. Hope you have a fun trip


Tortoises heat Hostas ya know....


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> Do you ever forget what you planted? It's tort safe right?
> 
> View attachment 128678


Kathy, I'm uncertain but your photo reminds me of Foxglove. It's very pretty BUT- If it is a Foxglove, it is very toxic. I'd definitely get some opinions on this.


----------



## Prairie Mom

maggie3fan said:


> Hey you guys, Hi! I lost this chat, I finally figured out where you are, but look at this. It's a Hoya, they are from Hawaii and Australia. Mine are mostly sent to me from Hawaii. I had about 15, but Oregon does not have sun, so I have about 7 now, all different. BUT....the big news is my sis also has them and hers always bloom. Mine, even when I was in Calif didn't bloom. Well, lookie here....my first Hoya bloom and it happens in Oregon, where people in Oregon don't tan they rust....I have 3 blooms. And this one against the wall, not the window....funny


Yay! Very pretty! I'm still giggling over : "where people don't tan...they rust" hee hee


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> A while back when I made my weekly trip to the grocery store I picked up two crook neck squash plants and two "zucchini" plants (the store had a display of veggie plants in front of the building.
> 
> Well, yesterday I picked two cucumbers off my "zucchini" plant. I figured the nursery had plunked the wrong i.d. stake in the pot. But later, I went out there and looked at the stake - cucumber! What a jerk I am.


Ba ha haha! That's funny Enjoy your cucumber!


----------



## Momof4

Prairie Mom said:


> Kathy, I'm uncertain but your photo reminds me of Foxglove. It's very pretty BUT- If it is a Foxglove, it is very toxic. I'd definitely get some opinions on this.



I think it is! Thanks! I'll move it somewhere else.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Getting some warm weather finally, days mid 80s to low 60s at night which is a little above average for early May. Banana trees are doing fine and see some colocasia breaking ground.

Our cherry tree was beautiful again this year, we actually got to enjoy it longer than usual, no rain storms to knock the blooms off until tonight.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh wow, Len...that's a beautiful tree.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Wow, just beautiful....
mine has a bacterial infection. So it's blooms were crudy. I need to spray with copper....


----------



## DawnH

Wow - that is a beautiful tree. 

I have been wondering... do you think tortoises are smart enough to realize if something is bad for them or not? We plan on moving in a year and I am hoping for acreage. I have been wondering about that... I won't know every single type of grass week on the acreage (if we even get acreage!) and have been pondering this question for months...


----------



## Prairie Mom

DawnH said:


> Wow - that is a beautiful tree.
> 
> I have been wondering... do you think tortoises are smart enough to realize if something is bad for them or not? We plan on moving in a year and I am hoping for acreage. I have been wondering about that... I won't know every single type of grass week on the acreage (if we even get acreage!) and have been pondering this question for months...


I can't speak for every tortoise, but my tortoise just poisoned herself. Here's my thread and photos about it...
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/we-had-a-case-of-tulip-poisoning.116334/

I'm new at this, but I will also add that I think the amount of the "bad" food they get seems to be a pretty important factor. My tortoise has snuck small amounts of things that are not recommended for tortoises. For example, my tortoise regularly steals bites of tomato leaves (which are high in calcium but also have some toxins) and I have seen no ill effects whatsoever. I don't even bother to move my tomato plants, because she doesn't go crazy for them, and I haven't seen any harm. I would suggest if you see something that you know is toxic, get rid of it, and don't allow your tortoise to feast on anything you are uncertain about or is not recommended.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tortoises are like children.
They will eat lots of things that are bad for them but smell good and will not eat some of the things that are good for them.
It is our job to make sure they don't eat bad stuff, though as Prairie Mom says, small amounts of some things won't do any harm.


----------



## DawnH

WHOA! That is just crazy. Thank you. This is scary and VERY informative. I appreciate it!


----------



## Odin's Gma

I ordered more lithops seeds and they sent me blue jacaranda seeds as a bonus! Obviously I can't grow them outside here, but I sure as heck am going to try and grow them inside! Oh my goodness! SO excited!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

My black Iris are gonna bloom soon 'cept it's gonna rain until thursday. I hate the weather here...


----------



## Prairie Mom

Odin's Gma said:


> I ordered more lithops seeds and they sent me blue jacaranda seeds as a bonus! Obviously I can't grow them outside here, but I sure as heck am going to try and grow them inside! Oh my goodness! SO excited!


I'm excited for you! Sadly, I'm going to have to google BOTH those plant names


----------



## Prairie Mom

*IT'S ALIVE!!!* ---please imagine that this was shouted like Dr. Frankenstein. 


We had snow on and off all weekend with the nights dropping into the twenties. It should warm up again soon and snow has already melted considerably this morning. Poor Mavis has been stuck inside, but she's taking a bunch of naps like a content cat and happily feeding on everything I picked for her before the flakes began to fly. She doesn't seem to mind too much.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

banana trees today,

The mulberry tree in the back will not be there much longer.


----------



## Yvonne G

My word. Mine, after having died back to the dirt, are only about three inches tall.


----------



## Blakem

Prairie Mom said:


> *IT'S ALIVE!!!* ---please imagine that this was shouted like Dr. Frankenstein.
> View attachment 129508
> 
> We had snow on and off all weekend with the nights dropping into the twenties. It should warm up again soon and snow has already melted considerably this morning. Poor Mavis has been stuck inside, but she's taking a bunch of naps like a content cat and happily feeding on everything I picked for her before the flakes began to fly. She doesn't seem to mind too much.


It was the only way I ever able to think of that Frankenstein quote! Glad your lettuce has peeked out!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Working to enlarge the russian area some. Earlier this spring they all had purple beaks from eating last years leftover cactus fruit that had fallen to the ground. Here is what their area looks like today,

lots of new growth and buds on the opuntia, They will get about 25 more square feet of area on the end nearest to the right soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wow!
Opuntia overload.
Wonderful.


----------



## Momof4

Looks like tort heaven!!
What's the water dish, it looks cool?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Hey @Yvonne G and other lettuce growers,

Silly question...Do you just throw your lettuce/mesclun mixes on the soil or do you cover yours with a light layer of dirt? I haven't had much experience growing leafy veg.


----------



## Yvonne G

I tilled the soil and incorporated lime, vegetable fertilizer and decomposed horse manure. Then I smoothed it all out and made a small trench in a row. I sprinkled the seeds in the trench then covered them over. I fed from this garden all last fall, all winter, and I just cut the last of it off this a.m. Once the weather turns warm (98F today) the lettuce turns bitter. So rather than snip off the tops with the scissors like I had been doing, I cut them all off at ground level. I harvested 7 laundry baskets full. The tortoises were in lettuce and turnip greens heaven!!


----------



## Blakem

I do the same thing as Yvonne! Except a little bit of chicken poop.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Thanks Yvonne and Blake!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Had some fun with my edible flowers...

Mavis has been eagerly gobbling up my violas and pansies. She loves them! I'm keeping a few in boxes out of her reach to use for our own cooking etc. They don't taste like anything, but look amazing. I recently used some on cupcakes. I'll post it here rather than the recipe thread because it's just box mix with melted baking chocolate on top and for me the post is really about edible flowers...




And they were yummy...


----------



## Yvonne G

How pretty - and the cupcake papers look like flowers too.


----------



## Blakem

Your daughter is too darn cute. Those baby blues! Dutch genes?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Blake m said:


> Your daughter is too darn cute. Those baby blues! Dutch genes?


Thanks I melt over her too.

In answer to your question...not Dutch but Deutsch  My parents immigrated from Germany.


----------



## Blakem

Close enough! My girlfriend is 100% Dutch and her whole family has blue eyes.


----------



## Blakem

So excited that my veggies are doing so well on this narrow strip of dirt! 2 jalopeno, one basil, 6 yellow bell peppers, 2 cherry tomatoes, one sungold, and one Roma. Wahoo!(


----------



## Momof4

I'm growing bell peppers too! I hate them but I'm doing it for my guinea pigs because they have to eat them everyday because they don't produce vitamin C. My torts may get some too.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Blake m said:


> So excited that my veggies are doing so well on this narrow strip of dirt! 2 jalopeno, one basil, 6 yellow bell peppers, 2 cherry tomatoes, one sungold, and one Roma. Wahoo!(


WOW! I'm amazed how much you have growing in that narrow space! I've never seen anything like it! Well done!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm growing bell peppers for the first time. I'd rather drown myself in tomato plants, but a few people in my family like them and they're alright in a salad. I hope mine will produce nice big ones, so they can at least look impressive since I don't think they're super tasty


----------



## Blakem

I like that I can freeze the bell peppers and have them all year. And when I'm cooking breakfast or fajitas, I can just throw them in! I agree, it was a little different of an approach to plant them so close together, but its working well! It gets a good amount of Sun and the soil seems to be taking well. The two cherry tomatoes are my height, 5 feet 7 inches tall! 

Looking forward to seeing others veggies get going as it gets hotter.


----------



## Momof4

Blake m said:


> I like that I can freeze the bell peppers and have them all year. And when I'm cooking breakfast or fajitas, I can just throw them in! I agree, it was a little different of an approach to plant them so close together, but its working well! It gets a good amount of Sun and the soil seems to be taking well. The two cherry tomatoes are my height, 5 feet 7 inches tall!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing others veggies get going as it gets hotter.




Good to know! I would have never thought to freeze them! 

I do eat them in my fajitas, I forgot.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

About that grass I tried to grow...










It grew, but it mysteriously shriveled up and died. I can't even grow grass


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> About that grass I tried to grow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It grew, but it mysteriously shriveled up and died. I can't even grow grass


Goodness!
Even the tortoise looks forlorn.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!
> Even the tortoise looks forlorn.


*Lurk.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> About that grass I tried to grow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It grew, but it mysteriously shriveled up and died. I can't even grow grass


Darn! It looks pretty good in the photos! I'm not sure what the issue would be. I use grow lights and my tortoise eats the grass to the roots so I have to constantly regrow it anyway. I do love "I can't even grow grass!" ha ha ha!


----------



## Yvonne G

I walked under the choke cherry tree this a.m. and came away with sticky hair. So I took a closer look at the tree and saw this:




It's not mealy bugs. When I reached up to touch one of the fuzzy spots it jumped off the leaf. Each spot is a bug. 

Help!

I can't spray the tree because tortoises live under it. The tree is about 25' tall.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I walked under the choke cherry tree this a.m. and came away with sticky hair. So I took a closer look at the tree and saw this:
> 
> View attachment 133809
> 
> 
> It's not mealy bugs. When I reached up to touch one of the fuzzy spots it jumped off the leaf. Each spot is a bug.
> 
> Help!
> 
> I can't spray the tree because tortoises live under it. The tree is about 25' tall.



Are those whiteflies? The do produce sticky stuff called honeydew.


----------



## Momof4

How about Cottonycushion Scale? 
I think whiteflies are on the underside of leaves.

I hope you get them under control whatever they are.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 134373



I have never tried it, but have been told it works by many folks.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I'm growing bell peppers too! I hate them but I'm doing it for my guinea pigs because they have to eat them everyday because they don't produce vitamin C. My torts may get some too.



Never tried that on them. I did give them a couple of oranges. Doesn't gpig food have enough bit c in it (if fresh)? It has been so long since I had any. Love the way they would whistle when you opened the frig.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I walked under the choke cherry tree this a.m. and came away with sticky hair. So I took a closer look at the tree and saw this:
> 
> View attachment 133809
> 
> 
> It's not mealy bugs. When I reached up to touch one of the fuzzy spots it jumped off the leaf. Each spot is a bug.
> 
> Help!
> 
> I can't spray the tree because tortoises live under it. The tree is about 25' tall.


Yvonne, are you dealing with these guys? http://houseplants.about.com/od/pests/a/Mealybugs.htm ??
I saw another photo on this site that really reminded me of what you're going through: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mealybug#/media/File:Formica_fusca_and_mealy_bugs.jpg

If so, the damage sounds similar to aphids which can just be blasted away with water. (I've master the thumb at the end of the nozzle technique) I wish your tree were shorter, because you could just try blasting them off with a strong stream of water to see what happens. sigh...not sure what to say with such a tall chokecherry


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Never tried that on them. I did give them a couple of oranges. Doesn't gpig food have enough bit c in it (if fresh)? It has been so long since I had any. Love the way they would whistle when you opened the frig.



I don't think their dry food has C. I'm on a gpig forum and they recommend peppers. I think oranges have to much acid for them if my memory serves me correctly. 
I love their whistles too. Ever time I pass their room, they act like they're starving. 
My peppers are beautiful, I used my first one yesterday.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Y...I'd spray with Dawn original detergent, vinegar and water. Doesn't hurt the plant, or ground and the Dawn makes it slippery, so those that did not die can't stay on the plant. Dawn won't hurt the torts, neither will the vinegar, it would make the grass too smelly to eat, but it would rinse right off.
And for heaven't sake don't stand on a ladder... oh wait, that's me....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I thought you said they're not mealy bugs. I have been dealing with them on my Hoyas, I use, Dawn, Malathion, and vinegar. Sprayed every Saturday. Killed a couple of Hoya but it took 8 years the get rid of those suckers, (made a pun). I'd work hard on getting them off. A pressure washer maybe?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> About that grass I tried to grow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It grew, but it mysteriously shriveled up and died. I can't even grow grass


 you need to break up the thatch, and keep the grass cut short
for a while. And water daily for a couple of weeks. 
Get a pitchfork. And loosen the dirt and the grass.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Sorry, I didn't catch the bottom of the post that said they're not mealy bugs. I'm clueless , but it sounds like Maggie has some good ideas!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I'm growing bell peppers too! I hate them but I'm doing it for my guinea pigs because they have to eat them everyday because they don't produce vitamin C. My torts may get some too.



Never tried that on them. I did give them a couple of oranges. Doesn't gpig food have enough bit c in it (if fresh)? It has been so long since I had any. Love the way they would whistle when you opened the f


Momof4 said:


> I don't think their dry food has C. I'm on a gpig forum and they recommend peppers. I think oranges have to much acid for them if my memory serves me correctly.
> I love their whistles too. Ever time I pass their room, they act like they're starving.
> My peppers are beautiful, I used my first one yesterday.


Seems we also put something into their water. With the dry food, it had to be fresh because with time the vit c disappeared. Wished we had forums in the old days.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

maggie3fan said:


> you need to break up the thatch, and keep the grass cut short
> for a while. And water daily for a couple of weeks.
> Get a pitchfork. And loosen the dirt and the grass.


Why thank you! I have moreseed, so maybe I'll try again!


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom said:


> Yvonne, are you dealing with these guys? http://houseplants.about.com/od/pests/a/Mealybugs.htm ??
> I saw another photo on this site that really reminded me of what you're going through: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mealybug#/media/File:Formica_fusca_and_mealy_bugs.jpg
> 
> If so, the damage sounds similar to aphids which can just be blasted away with water. (I've master the thumb at the end of the nozzle technique) I wish your tree were shorter, because you could just try blasting them off with a strong stream of water to see what happens. sigh...not sure what to say with such a tall chokecherry



No, it's not mealy bugs. Each one of these little fuzzy spots actually flies. When you reach up to touch them they jump off the leaf and float around in the air. Mealy bug females attach themselves to the plant and stay there.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Y...I'd spray with Dawn original detergent, vinegar and water. Doesn't hurt the plant, or ground and the Dawn makes it slippery, so those that did not die can't stay on the plant. Dawn won't hurt the torts, neither will the vinegar, it would make the grass too smelly to eat, but it would rinse right off.
> And for heaven't sake don't stand on a ladder... oh wait, that's me....



That sounds like a good solution. I'll have to buy one of those hose end sprayers. This tree is about 30' tall.


----------



## Yvonne G

These pictures are for @Cowboy_Ken

I bought this contorted hazelnut about two years ago:





and I bought this one about 5 years ago. After its first winter it reverted to a plain old hazelnut tree:





It's leaning like that because there used to be a 50' tall pepper tree next to it, so it had to lean out to get the sun. I've since had the pepper tree cut down and I'm hoping the hazelnut will straighten up on its own


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I just love your fence, Yvonne!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I just love your fence, Yvonne!



It was more work than a regular redwood fence, however, I think it looks way better. Also, because it's the box turtle pen, the grape stakes are down in the ground about 3".


----------



## Yvonne G

We need to revive this thread, so I'll show you all what's been growing in my greenhouse garden. The space where we put the new greenhouse used to be vacant. I kept it sprayed with round-up so nothing would grow and it was just bare ground. I'm pretty sure a tortoise is going to be living in this space now that there's a greenhouse in it, so I've been planting things to perk it up a bit. Just inside the door I have some hibiscus planted in cinderblocks:




I have a couple of pumpkin plants growing and in these next three pictures you can see the plant plus a hardy hibiscus behind it and a banana tree that I bought during the winter from a nursery that was going out of business. It's not nearly as big as Len's. I guess it's just too hot here for them. Also I'm showing how big the pumpkin plant leaves are. They're huge! :











the next three pictures are hollyhocks. @maggie3fan sent me the seeds. They were supposed to all be black hollyhocks, so you can imagine my disappointment when the first plants to bloom were the same pink that I already have. But then in a couple weeks more started blooming and they're more what I was expecting. The pink ones that I already had are spindly looking plants and the leaves are only about as big as my palm. The plants that are growing from Maggie's seeds are beautiful, healthy plants. And just look at the size of those leaves:






The other half of this yard, the half that's not taken up by the greenhouse, is shaded by a choke-cherry tree. It's beautiful shade, but all the berries from the tree that drop grow new little trees. I hate to cut the tree down, but it's a real pain trying to keep all those sprouts from growing into a forest of trees.

So, come on, folks. Spring has spring. Let's get busy and take some pictures of your gardens, plants and yards!!


----------



## spud's_mum

I'm not very green fingered, in fact, I'm quite the opposite so I was quite happy when my nasturtiums grew from seed and flowered! 



... So I picked it off and fed it to spud lol


----------



## Yvonne G

They don't do well here where I live - too hot. But I really like them. (looks like Spud does too)


----------



## spud's_mum

Yvonne G said:


> They don't do well here where I live - too hot. But I really like them. (looks like Spud does too)


Yeah, he loves them.
It's lucky as they are about the only thing I can grow. Lol


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Here are some of what I'm growing this year. This is plantain in a pot that I will harvest seeds from, I have more plants in the ground that grow where ever.

The next two are some sedum in pots that I grow mainly for the Russians.


The next is horseradish, I used to grow it here and it got away from me after a couple years. I got it all dug up so now I will spend more time controlling it's spread. Most plants are in pots in different places

I grow a lot of opuntia, this is one of my favorite types, It is not a spine-less type but the new pads get very large before any spines show up, and it is a very fast grower here with many blooms (this group had over 400 blooms already) and can survive the cold and wet winters we get in the middle atlantic states. These are growing in the Russian enclosure.

The next pic is of one patch of banana trees. I used to use banana trees to feed Walker during winter when he was younger and brought inside, Now I grow them mostly for fun but Sylvia does get some leaves in the fall.

@Yvonne G the banana tree you have is much different than what I have, yours would not survive winter here.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> They don't do well here where I live - too hot. But I really like them. (looks like Spud does too)



I bet they would survive in you RF rainforest. You should try it!


----------



## Momof4

Can anyone ID this? It was in a meadow in Yosemite.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Maggie Cummings

Besides being poisoned, some grew anyway.....






African Giant Rhubarb, some of my leafs are 5 feet across....my black Iris














This is called a balloon plant, I just love it






Guess it's time for me to quit, cuz I don't think I actually grew this from the dirt....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> Besides being poisoned, some grew anyway.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African Giant Rhubarb, some of my leafs are 5 feet across....my black Iris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is called a balloon plant, I just love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it's time for me to quit, cuz I don't think I actually grew this from the dirt....


Post a picture of your lovely plastic forks that you've managed to grow so well…


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 135756
> 
> View attachment 135757



Wild corn lily??????


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Besides being poisoned, some grew anyway.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African Giant Rhubarb, some of my leafs are 5 feet across....my black Iris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is called a balloon plant, I just love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it's time for me to quit, cuz I don't think I actually grew this from the dirt....




LOL! Is that Queenie? Little monkey!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Look what I just bought to plant in my rain forest:






No, the farmer doesn't come with it. I bought a soursop tree. It's all edible. The fruit is supposed to smell like pineapple and taste sweet. I'm going to plant it in the RF habitat. It's native to Mexico and all places south of that. Supposed to grow ok down to zone 6 and since I'm zone 9 it should do ok here. As I type this I'm now wondering if it needs another tree for pollination. Oh well...


----------



## Jacqui

Neat looking and sounding. I wonder if it would grow here with protection. (I am just this close to being in 6)


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> Here are some of what I'm growing this year. This is plantain in a pot that I will harvest seeds from, I have more plants in the ground that grow where ever.
> View attachment 135634
> The next two are some sedum in pots that I grow mainly for the Russians.
> View attachment 135635
> View attachment 135639
> The next is horseradish, I used to grow it here and it got away from me after a couple years. I got it all dug up so now I will spend more time controlling it's spread. Most plants are in pots in different places
> View attachment 135638
> I grow a lot of opuntia, this is one of my favorite types, It is not a spine-less type but the new pads get very large before any spines show up, and it is a very fast grower here with many blooms (this group had over 400 blooms already) and can survive the cold and wet winters we get in the middle atlantic states. These are growing in the Russian enclosure.
> View attachment 135637
> The next pic is of one patch of banana trees. I used to use banana trees to feed Walker during winter when he was younger and brought inside, Now I grow them mostly for fun but Sylvia does get some leaves in the fall.
> View attachment 135636
> @Yvonne G the banana tree you have is much different than what I have, yours would not survive winter here.



Lookeee at all them cactus in that one spot!


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Besides being poisoned, some grew anyway.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African Giant Rhubarb, some of my leafs are 5 feet across....my black Iris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is called a balloon plant, I just love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it's time for me to quit, cuz I don't think I actually grew this from the dirt....



Maggie is there eatable rhubarb on that plant? Love the leaf shape.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My grapes are taking off early this year and they are so bushy that the parrots can't get in to eat them all!


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm not very green fingered, in fact, I'm quite the opposite so I was quite happy when my nasturtiums grew from seed and flowered!
> View attachment 135604
> 
> 
> ... So I picked it off and fed it to spud lol
> 
> View attachment 135605



I have shared here how I have the hardest time growing these things. Well before the major flood, I had place seeds in some pots, which got washed out. Now weeks later I have one seedling growing on the threshold into my front porch and another one growing out by the sidewalk. lol


----------



## spud's_mum

Some flowers from my garden


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Maggie is there eatable rhubarb on that plant? Love the leaf shape.



Nope, It's African Giant Rhubarb. The biggest leaf was 8 feet, mine was 5 feet. This year I'm shootin for 9 feet. Nope not edible, poison.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I didn't grow this either. She takes the yearling 3 toed out and bats him around, if I'm not on top of my game. I mostly keep the top covered...She knows he's in the half log...












Bob goes for a swim, and this is part of a red white and blue Rose of Sharon tree, 'cept it's only about 5 inches tall so far.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Our Rose of Sharon (hardy hibiscus) put up two shoots off root runners. Didn't really figure on that.


----------



## Jacqui

Those are beautiful! What are they?



spudthetortoise said:


> Some flowers from my garden
> View attachment 135960
> 
> View attachment 135961


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Any ideas what this is. Been here 9 years and this popped up this year…


----------



## spud's_mum

Jacqui said:


> Those are beautiful! What are they?


I honestly don't know lol


----------



## Turtulas-Len

A type of honeysuckle maybe, ???? ---I don't know why this didn't attach to Ken's post, (it should have)


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Any ideas what this is. Been here 9 years and this popped up this year…
> View attachment 136034



This might be a variety of honeysuckle.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Our Rose of Sharon (hardy hibiscus) put up two shoots off root runners. Didn't really figure on that.



I would kill for rose of Sharon!!


----------



## Momof4

I don't have much to share but here is a couple. 


Green pepper


Grapes


Cute turtle! How did he get here?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

iOK Ken, here's your plastic fork garden. It's grown some since you saw it before. Cats got nothing on me....


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Neat looking and sounding. I wonder if it would grow here with protection. (I am just this close to being in 6)



I don't know what I was thinking. Of course zone 6 is nowhere near zone 9. I guess I'll have to protect it in the greenhouse during the winter months.

Oh, wait...I just looked at a map. 6 is 0 through 10 and 9 is 20 through 30. So I should be ok.


----------



## spud's_mum

The seed mix came!!!


All planted within a few minutes 



Any ideas how long until it grows?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Momof4 said:


> I would kill for rose of Sharon!!


I am about to kill some young Rose of Sharon that sprouted up in areas that they can't stay. They are from bushes that I started from seeds that Terry the Redfoot Nerd, sent me a couple years ago. Here are the 2 colors the new seedlings came from.


I have other colors around so no guarantee the seedlings will be these colors, (cross pollination) Anyway, if you would like some, I will gladly ship some to you using the USPS ship anywhere box. I believe the large box is around $16, bushes are free.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Turtulas-Len said:


> bushes are free.


What a great offer.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Turtulas-Len said:


> I am about to kill some young Rose of Sharon that sprouted up in areas that they can't stay. They are from bushes that I started from seeds that Terry the Redfoot Nerd, sent me a couple years ago. Here are the 2 colors the new seedlings came from.
> View attachment 136366
> View attachment 136367
> I have other colors around so no guarantee the seedlings will be these colors, (cross pollination) Anyway, if you would like some, I will gladly ship some to you using the USPS ship anywhere box. I believe the large box is around $16, bushes are free.



How funny, I also have Rose of Sharon from him and I have 21 bushes now....


----------



## Momof4

Turtulas-Len said:


> I am about to kill some young Rose of Sharon that sprouted up in areas that they can't stay. They are from bushes that I started from seeds that Terry the Redfoot Nerd, sent me a couple years ago. Here are the 2 colors the new seedlings came from.
> View attachment 136366
> View attachment 136367
> I have other colors around so no guarantee the seedlings will be these colors, (cross pollination) Anyway, if you would like some, I will gladly ship some to you using the USPS ship anywhere box. I believe the large box is around $16, bushes are free.




Sorry, I just saw this!! That sounds wonderful!! PM me your address and I can send you the money. 

Thank you!!


----------



## TardisTortoise

My Pride of Barbados.


----------



## Prairie Mom

TardisTortoise said:


> My Pride of Barbados.


Wow! Those are so cool!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

TardisTortoise said:


> My Pride of Barbados.
> 
> View attachment 136478



Gosh that's pretty. What does the whole plant look like?


----------



## Jacqui

TardisTortoise said:


> My Pride of Barbados.
> 
> View attachment 136478



That is stunning.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Gosh that's pretty. What does the whole plant look like?




Yes, we want to see the whole plant!


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

Hi all, I need some tort safe plants to put in shade! Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sheldon the russian tortoise said:


> Hi all, I need some tort safe plants to put in shade! Any ideas? Thanks.


Where do you live?


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Where do you live?[/QUOTE louisiana


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

I live in Louisiana


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Where do you live?


I live in Louisiana


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ahhhh. I'm in Oregon. I can't help. Sorry.


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ahhhh. I'm in Oregon. I can't help. Sorry.


Ok, thanks anyway


----------



## Prairie Mom

Sheldon the russian tortoise said:


> Hi all, I need some tort safe plants to put in shade! Any ideas? Thanks.



For part sun (3-5hrs of sunlight):
I can get peas and green beans to grow in part sun. Tortoises that aren't meant to have much protein shouldn't eat the vegetables, but the plant itself is fine. Mine loves sugar snap pea vines and we eat the pods. I also get strawberries to grow in part sun. Regular strawberries will have less fruit in shadier areas which is desirable for many tortoise owners. (Our kids pick our strawberries often enough so we don't have to worry about our tortoise eating the fruit). Violas/Pansies and Nasturtiums will also grow in part sun. Astilbe are really pretty tortoise safe flowering plants. They tolerate zones 4-9.-I'm not sure what zone Louisiana is. Campanula or Bell flower is part sun and will be so loved by your tortoise that you'll need to protect the plant a bit. Bee Balm will grow in part sun in zones 4-9. Bee balm is pretty, tortoise safe, but tortoises won't usually eat it. Snap dragons tolerate part sun just fine and tortoises love them.

Full Shade
You can always try out some clumps of shade lawn grass. Impatiens can be part sun to full shade and are safe. Hostas!!!! Hostas!!! Hostas!!!--They are beautiful and my tortoise loves them. They can be part sun or full shade. Ostrich Fern (some ferns are toxic, so be sure you're getting the right kind.) "Alpine Strawberries" can tolerate full shade. I can get peppermint to grow in full shade or part sun. Mint can be invasive. -I use it for tea all year long so I don't mind it taking over spots. It's safe for tortoises, but they won't eat it. Foamflower is safe in moderation, but I'd bet your tortoise will leave the pretty flower alone. Woodland Phlox tolerates full shade. I haven't grown this one, but I know that all other varieties of phlox are tortoise safe.

Good luck and Share photos after all your hard work is done


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

Prairie Mom said:


> For part sun (3-5hrs of sunlight):
> I can get peas and green beans to grow in part sun. Tortoises that aren't meant to have much protein shouldn't eat the vegetables, but the plant itself is fine. Mine loves sugar snap pea vines and we eat the pods. I also get strawberries to grow in part sun. Regular strawberries will have less fruit in shadier areas which is desirable for many tortoise owners. (Our kids pick our strawberries often enough so we don't have to worry about our tortoise eating the fruit). Violas/Pansies and Nasturtiums will also grow in part sun. Astilbe are really pretty tortoise safe flowering plants. They tolerate zones 4-9.-I'm not sure what zone Louisiana is. Campanula or Bell flower is part sun and will be so loved by your tortoise that you'll need to protect the plant a bit. Bee Balm will grow in part sun in zones 4-9. Bee balm is pretty, tortoise safe, but tortoises won't usually eat it. Snap dragons tolerate part sun just fine and tortoises love them.
> 
> Full Shade
> You can always try out some clumps of shade lawn grass. Impatiens can be part sun to full shade and are safe. Hostas!!!! Hostas!!! Hostas!!!--They are beautiful and my tortoise loves them. They can be part sun or full shade. Ostrich Fern (some ferns are toxic, so be sure you're getting the right kind.) "Alpine Strawberries" can tolerate full shade. I can get peppermint to grow in full shade or part sun. Mint can be invasive. -I use it for tea all year long so I don't mind it taking over spots. It's safe for tortoises, but they won't eat it. Foamflower is safe in moderation, but I'd bet your tortoise will leave the pretty flower alone. Woodland Phlox tolerates full shade. I haven't grown this one, but I know that all other varieties of phlox are tortoise safe.
> 
> Good luck and Share photos after all your hard work is done


Thanks sooo much lol good to hear mint can grow in there we have it in a garden on the side of our house and have no problems growing it. Hostas will be planted INSIDE the enclosure soon. I had them outside for decoration having no idea they were safe! Will get myself some strawberries. Thanks again. Here's the enclosure after some work today. Looking much much better


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

wrong photo lol


----------



## TardisTortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Gosh that's pretty. What does the whole plant look like?


Here ya go.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> iOK Ken, here's your plastic fork garden. It's grown some since you saw it before. Cats got nothing on me....


I 

I love your fork garden, Mags! I have a cat that likes to sleep in my flower pots too. I'm going to steal your idea.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Sheldon the russian tortoise said:


> View attachment 136663
> wrong photo lol


Your enclosure photos look really nice!!! Your photos reminded me that Begonias are tortoise safe too Wax begonia are totally safe if regularly fed. Tuberous Begonias can be rotated in the diet for moderation. Also, I wasn't sure if that's Hydrangea in your enclosure? I love Hydrangeas. If it is a Hydrangea, be sure to trim it up out of reach if you notice your tortoise trying to eat the leaves, because my understanding is that they're toxic. It's a beautiful shrub regardless


----------



## Prairie Mom

spudthetortoise said:


> The seed mix came!!!
> Any ideas how long until it grows?


Not sure what all the seeds are. Some look like varieties of grass. Most weeds usually grow so quickly that I'm sure you'll see sprouts soon.


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

Prairie Mom said:


> Your enclosure photos look really nice!!! Your photos reminded me that Begonias are tortoise safe too Wax begonia are totally safe if regularly fed. Tuberous Begonias can be rotated in the diet for moderation. Also, I wasn't sure if that's Hydrangea in your enclosure? I love Hydrangeas. If it is a Hydrangea, be sure to trim it up out of reach if you notice your tortoise trying to eat the leaves, because my understanding is that they're toxic. It's a beautiful shrub regardless


Ok thanks


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

Prairie Mom said:


> Your enclosure photos look really nice!!! Your photos reminded me that Begonias are tortoise safe too Wax begonia are totally safe if regularly fed. Tuberous Begonias can be rotated in the diet for moderation. Also, I wasn't sure if that's Hydrangea in your enclosure? I love Hydrangeas. If it is a Hydrangea, be sure to trim it up out of reach if you notice your tortoise trying to eat the leaves, because my understanding is that they're toxic. It's a beautiful shrub regardless


Can you tell what type of begonias I have?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Sheldon the russian tortoise said:


> Can you tell what type of begonias I have?


yeah, you have some really healthy looking wax ones. They're good tortoise food


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

Yay lol I got them because my nursery had them for sale. Will be going back to get some for inside his enclosure. Thanks so much!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Sheldon the russian tortoise said:


> Yay lol I got them because my nursery had them for sale. Will be going back to get some for inside his enclosure. Thanks so much!


Nice find! Happy to help


----------



## Yvonne G

My poor peach tree. It never occurred to me to thin out the peaches and now all the boughs except for one have split due to the heavy weight of the peaches. The poor tree is only about 10' tall. I just planted it in the ground two years ago from a 5 gallon pot:






And yesterday I meant to go in the house and get my camera so you all could see how pretty my cactus is blooming, but I got busy and forgot. Today there aren't as many blooms open, but it's still pretty. I took a shot of it from inside the fence first so you can get the full impression as to how big the plant is. I'm talking about the one outside Dudley's fence and behind the power pole (Cereus peruvianus):






Then I went out into the street and shot it from the other side. Here you can actually see how many blooms there were yesterday by the dead ones still on the plant:





And this one is just because I love the color:


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> My poor peach tree. It never occurred to me to thin out the peaches and now all the boughs except for one have split due to the heavy weight of the peaches. The poor tree is only about 10' tall. I just planted it in the ground two years ago from a 5 gallon pot:
> 
> View attachment 136879
> View attachment 136880
> 
> 
> 
> And yesterday I meant to go in the house and get my camera so you all could see how pretty my cactus is blooming, but I got busy and forgot. Today there aren't as many blooms open, but it's still pretty. I took a shot of it from inside the fence first so you can get the full impression as to how big the plant is. I'm talking about the one outside Dudley's fence and behind the power pole (Cereus peruvianus):
> 
> View attachment 136881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I went out into the street and shot it from the other side. Here you can actually see how many blooms there were yesterday by the dead ones still on the plant:
> 
> View attachment 136882
> View attachment 136883
> 
> 
> And this one is just because I love the color:
> 
> View attachment 136885




So pretty!! Sorry about your peaches. Hopefully it will come back nicely after the broken branches are removed. 
We have a peach tree that the ground squirrels and birds eat before we get to them. Any tips?


----------



## Yvonne G

They make tree/bird netting that you put over the tree to keep birds off it. Can't speak to the ground squirrel problem, though.


----------



## Jacqui

I just love seeing cactus blooms!


----------



## Jacqui

I meant to take a couple of pictures, but Jeff came home and the thought just blew away like dandelion fluff. Maggie one of the shots I wanted showed one of those bulbs you sent blooming.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> My poor peach tree. It never occurred to me to thin out the peaches and now all the boughs except for one have split due to the heavy weight of the peaches. The poor tree is only about 10' tall. I just planted it in the ground two years ago from a 5 gallon pot:


Your cactus are so GRAND! I was hoping you'd show off their blooms Sorry to hear about the peach tree. Fruit trees seem like a lot of work! whew.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> We have a peach tree that the ground squirrels and birds eat before we get to them. Any tips?


I haven't had to protect trees because I only have fruiting bushes. I have too much shade in my yard already. I use bird netting like Yvonne mentioned, but we plan to upgrade some parts of our garden to caged in hardware cloth (to keep squirrels out you need a galvanized mesh that is 1/2" or smaller). You could also try getting a squirrel baffler for the tree. -It's basically an upside cone that prevents the squirrels from climbing the tree. It sounds like you'll still need to net or cage in parts of your tree regardless. Birds are pretty tricky to beat. We have a few berry varieties that birds are NUTS for. We've started planting extras of those berries on the side of the house as bird food/critter food and protect the ones for people. This seems to have helped our problem, because they know where the easier meal is. Happy critters and happy people


----------



## Momof4

Prairie Mom said:


> I haven't had to protect trees because I only have fruiting bushes. I have too much shade in my yard already. I use bird netting like Yvonne mentioned, but we plan to upgrade some parts of our garden to caged in hardware cloth (to keep squirrels out you need a galvanized mesh that is 1/2" or smaller). You could also try getting a squirrel baffler for the tree. -It's basically an upside cone that prevents the squirrels from climbing the tree. It sounds like you'll still need to net or cage in parts of your tree regardless. Birds are pretty tricky to beat. We have a few berry varieties that birds are NUTS for. We've started planting extras of those berries on the side of the house as bird food/critter food and protect the ones for people. This seems to have helped our problem, because they know where the easier meal is. Happy critters and happy people




Thank you so much!! I hadn't heard of the squirrel baffler!! I will look for one. I have a feeling the squirrels are more of the problem.


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom said:


> Your cactus are so GRAND! I was hoping you'd show off their blooms Sorry to hear about the peach tree. Fruit trees seem like a lot of work! whew.



I just left the limbs like they fell...still attached to the tree. The fruit continued to ripen and is almost ready to pick.


----------



## parrotlady

I don't know if you can see the photo of one of my tortoises climbing a mesquite tree. I was totally amazed!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

parrotlady said:


> View attachment 136955
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can see the photo of one of my tortoises climbing a mesquite tree. I was totally amazed!


That is very funny indeed. They do have a bit of the perseverance factor in their personality don't they!


----------



## DawnH

Has anyone used the seed mix from Carolina Pet Supply? I planted Tuleos area two and a half weeks ago and I'm wondering if it will get thicker? I'm really not too thrilled with it at the moment but I'm hoping that is due to the fact that I am impatient and it will get thicker/better with a little more time... (Sorry for the blurry pic!)


----------



## Momof4

parrotlady said:


> View attachment 136955
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can see the photo of one of my tortoises climbing a mesquite tree. I was totally amazed!




Amazing and scary!!


----------



## Momof4

DawnH said:


> Has anyone used the seed mix from Carolina Pet Supply? I planted Tuleos area two and a half weeks ago and I'm wondering if it will get thicker? I'm really not too thrilled with it at the moment but I'm hoping that is due to the fact that I am impatient and it will get thicker/better with a little more time... (Sorry for the blurry pic!)
> 
> View attachment 136956



I'm not sure. I'm thinking you may need to sprinkle more and more over time. 

I'm not sure how to care for it myself. Do we trim it with scissors or let it grow tall?


----------



## DawnH

Momof4 said:


> I'm not sure. I'm thinking you may need to sprinkle more and more over time.
> 
> I'm not sure how to care for it myself. Do we trim it with scissors or let it grow tall?



I think for a little one like your babe I would trim and serve. I just read on their care sheet (on their website) to not allow the tort access to graze for 6 weeks. SIX WEEKS. I already have the patience of a gnat, this is gonna be impossible...lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> (Sorry for the blurry pic!)
> View attachment 136956


Blurry? I saw no picture !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So here in Oregon we're something like 32 days without rain. Brutal heat as well. Most rivers are at mid-August levels and they are 10°-15° warmer than normal, killing large numbers of trout and salmon, (low water=harder to navigate, warm water=less oxygen for the fish). What has all this to do with garden chitchat and photos? Well I got up way early today and obviously I've had way too much coffee! 
Here's the thing, the yellow roses here are suffering something fierce in this drought and heatwave

while the white roses seem to be doing fine


----------



## Jacqui

Not sure here if it was something during the winter or the spring with Col snap or flooding at the wrong time, but only one of about 18 of my butterfly bushes is alive. Some of those bushes were like five years old.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 136959



The pic shows up for me.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Not sure here if it was something during the winter or the spring with Col snap or flooding at the wrong time, but only one of about 18 of my butterfly bushes is alive. Some of those bushes were like five years old.



Bummer! I wonder if it's to much water? Aren't they sorta drought tolerant?


----------



## parrotlady

What amazed me more, was how she got back on the ground. She was lucky and landed with all four feet on the ground like a cat. She wasn't even fazed by the whole incident.


----------



## Jacqui

parrotlady said:


> What amazed me more, was how she got back on the ground. She was lucky and landed with all four feet on the ground like a cat. She wasn't even fazed by the whole incident.



Great that you were there for the photo op and seeing her "dismount*


----------



## Jacqui

Two or three years ago, I bought some if those packaged barefoot daylilies. I had dreams of the beauties full and blooming around the pear tree. They were called Calico Jack, so besides being beautiful, the name fit. This year blooms appeared and I waited anxiously for them to open. Open they did.  They are not Calico Jack, they are some pale yellow thing.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Two or three years ago, I bought some if those packaged barefoot daylilies. I had dreams of the beauties full and blooming around the pear tree. They were called Calico Jack, so besides being beautiful, the name fit. This year blooms appeared and I waited anxiously for them to open. Open they did.  They are not Calico Jack, they are some pale yellow thing.


Darn it! I've had that happen to me with bareroots as well. I tried to have matching peonies, but one was not the variety it claimed to be on the package.

Hoping some day you can find some mature Calico Jacks to blend in with your yellows!


----------



## Jacqui

One nice thing about those yellows, they can be fed sooner to the tortoises since I do not like them.


----------



## Blakem

My tomatoes are doi g very well! Romas, beef steak, sungold and cherry tomatoes! Also, I planted some marigolds, Johnny jump up, tortoise grazing seed, and transplanted some succulents. So fun!


----------



## Blakem

I was talking to my girlfriend mom about how id like to get a rose of Sharon, and she surprised me with one! So wonderful. I planted it a few days ago and it obviously needs some love. Is there any sort of pick me up you guys would recommend?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Blake m said:


> I was talking to my girlfriend mom about how id like to get a rose of Sharon, and she surprised me with one! So wonderful. I planted it a few days ago and it obviously needs some love. Is there any sort of pick me up you guys would recommend?


I'm not sure of the climate you're in Blake, but could it maybe need a temporary sunshade? Watered deeply after planting, right?


----------



## Blakem

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm not sure of the climate you're in Blake, but could it maybe need a temporary sunshade? Watered deeply after planting, right?


I live in the central valley, so the same climate to Yvonne. It definitely gets shade a part of the day and I've watered it good and deep everyday. Thanks!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

B-12 dissolved in water helps to help with “transplant" shock I think I remember. Try not to feed it right now until it actually settles in. That often can stress an already stressed plant. Again I think I remember that as well.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Blake m said:


> My tomatoes are doi g very well! Romas, beef steak, sungold and cherry tomatoes! Also, I planted some marigolds, Johnny jump up, tortoise grazing seed, and transplanted some succulents. So fun!


Everything looks so good!!! My tortoise loves Johnny jump ups and any other kind of viola or pansy. I've had to block mine off so they can recover a bit


----------



## Blakem

Oh, the joy of our tortoises! My marigolds are now almost 4 inches and overflowing in that container. Do you think I should transfer to the ground now? Or just move chunks to individual buckets?


----------



## Momof4

Can tortoises eat marigolds? Or are those just for your garden Blake?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtle statue and a hosta that's about to give up the ghost



Cucumber climbing up some concrete wire



mmmm....here they come!



Goji berry. I use the young leaves chopped up in just about anything from soups, sauces, and salads. Dried Gojis are gross, but really ripe ones are pretty good (eat too many and you get an odd metallic after taste). They're not tortoise food, but are so good for people that I use them as ofte as I can. We don't eat them plain, but I'll blend them into tomato sauces or even through a few in a vinaigrette salad.

Remember these....



TA-DA!.... (I'm not going to tell you that I nearly killed half of them and half an entire small garden full of sickly tomatoes that are still recovering) 






zucchini

I don't expect a single pumpkin this year. I ended up giving most of my squash and pumpkins to Mavis as our winter and storms dragged out this year. Then, my beloved beastie got into my young pumpkin patch and devoured most of it in a DAY.  Baby knows what she likes!


It's a shovel, Mavis... just a shovel.



Broccoli Cauliflower bed. You can see some leafed out asparagus toward the front. I also let a broccoli go to flower just for pollinators. There is a purple cauliflower gone to flower too that I'm curious to see what it looks like once it's all open.



Another tortoise statue. 



cat chillin'. Some green and bronze fennel in the foreground.



squirrel hangin'






By the play house: Oregano, strawberries, lavender, holly hock, lilacs

And finally....



A TIRE. -a trashy but effective-for-now way to give some of my tortoise treats a rest. I'm finding chopped logs to be also be of use this summer.

I'll post more photos toward the end of summer. I still have lots of small (or even sickly) stuff growing.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Blake m said:


> Oh, the joy of our tortoises! My marigolds are now almost 4 inches and overflowing in that container. Do you think I should transfer to the ground now? Or just move chunks to individual buckets?


If your goal is to have them in the ground, I think you can certainly put them in. Once frost season is done, I'm willing to transfer my little seedlings pretty early after they have a couple sets of true leaves. Marigolds are pretty easy to direct seed as well. If you have any left over seeds, you should try sprinkling them around your transplants just to observe how everything does and add to your pretty cluster of flowers


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> Can tortoises eat marigolds?



You'll hear different people say different things about Marigolds. My understanding is that all marigolds that are from the "Calendula" (pot/field marigolds etc) are totally safe and edible for tortoises. It's when you discuss French/African Marigolds that people have debates. I've heard that their roots secrete a substance into the soil that acts as a pesticide for a specific family of insect. This fact makes people very wary and is why the Tortoise Table says "don't feed." BUT- You'll find many people consider these very same flowers edible. The only thing I've ever heard is that they can cause a skin irritation if you're found to be allergic etc. Members on the forum have even posted photos of store bought bags labeled as edible flowers that contain marigolds and have been feeding them to their tortoises. My tortoise has tasted them a few times. Some varieties have a strong smell that I don't think she finds palatable. We haven't had any issues so far, so I don't feel a need to remove them from my backyard collection of edible flowers.


----------



## Blakem

Momof4 said:


> Can tortoises eat marigolds? Or are those just for your garden Blake?


Both  same with the Johnny jump ups!


----------



## Jacqui

I like that two tone pinky hollyhock. Enjoyed seeing all the photos.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I like that two tone pinky hollyhock. Enjoyed seeing all the photos.


Me too! From far away it looks more peach, but it's my favorite. Let me know if you want some seeds this Autumn!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

The first big red hibiscus bloom of the season here.


----------



## Momof4

Turtulas-Len said:


> The first big red hibiscus bloom of the season here.
> View attachment 140489



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

The never ending grape-less grape vine.

This time of year later in the evening I walk down the grape vine and pull at it so some of it will reach the ground, The tortoises will finish the day eating grape leaves until dark. That's Walker at the far end, he is always the last one in.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtulas-Len said:


> The never ending grape-less grape vine.
> View attachment 140522
> This time of year later in the evening I walk down the grape vine and pull at it so some of it will reach the ground, The tortoises will finish the day eating grape leaves until dark. That's Walker at the far end, he is always the last one in.


I think your tortoises have it MADE! You provide such an awesome diet and cool housing for your tortoises. Walker looks really cute in the corner there I actually didn't realize there were grapeless vines. Is this really a grape-less variety or is it just not producing fruit do to light etc?


----------



## JohnnyB65

Really nice looking gardens here and I’m so envious. This has been a bad year for me partly due to the drought and threat of fines for over watering. I’ve cut back a great deal, but don’t know where I stand yet.

This year I only planted tomatoes and Anaheim Peppers. I have nothing for my tortoise because I just don’t know what he will eat so I just buy different stuff from the store. He will try something for a day then not want it after that.

My Roma tomatoes all have BER and my Cherry tomatoes were doing great until this week when something changed. I tossed the first batch of Romas away, but they are growing so fast and plentiful that I’m cutting off the bottoms and eating them anyway.


----------



## Prairie Mom

JohnnyB65 said:


> Really nice looking gardens here and I’m so envious. This has been a bad year for me partly due to the drought and threat of fines for over watering. I’ve cut back a great deal, but don’t know where I stand yet.
> 
> This year I only planted tomatoes and Anaheim Peppers. I have nothing for my tortoise because I just don’t know what he will eat so I just buy different stuff from the store. He will try something for a day then not want it after that.
> 
> My Roma tomatoes all have BER and my Cherry tomatoes were doing great until this week when something changed. I tossed the first batch of Romas away, but they are growing so fast and plentiful that I’m cutting off the bottoms and eating them anyway.


The weather really has been weird this year. California is turning to toast and other states (including mine) have been way wetter than usual. I do not envy you having to deal with strict water restrictions.

My tortoise LOVES any kind of squash vine, particularly pumpkin vines. She also loves pansies/violas. I wonder if your beastie would enjoy any of those?

I wonder what caused all the bottom end rot? If I were in your shoes, I'd be chopping the ends off and using them too Good for you!


----------



## JohnnyB65

I planted my tomatoes in pots this year for the first time to save water and I think the bottom end rot was caused by watering problems.







I’m still trying to figure out how much water to give it, but I am now trying to spread the water evenly around the pot. It does seem to be working because there wasn’t any BER on yesterday’s harvest. The previous harvest had some, but not as bad as the first. I just cut the bottom part off and cooked up the rest in my breakfast. The first harvest was bad and I tossed it all away.






I had forgotten about squash leaves being good for tortoises and need to buy some. I’ll have to come up with an idea to keep them low to the ground while still being potted. I do have some short pots to plant them in although I’m not sure how much soil is needed for one.

It was suggested that I plant squash in the lawn that is assemble to my tortoise, but I’m only watering it twice a week and there isn’t much to speak of except that weeds are thriving. I thought maybe the tortoise would eat them, but he avoids them and only eats whats left of the grass.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm so disgusted! I have two big and used to be beautiful pumpkin vines. The other day I thought they looked a bit trampled so I went for a closer inspection and the leaves are covered with sticky. So they are infested with some sort of sap sucking bug and the bugs are killing the vines. Some of those leaves were over a foot and a half wide. I have tortoises in there, so I can't spray with any kind of toxic bug killer. I'm hesitant to use dish soap because I don't want to make the tortoises sick. And I have no place to move the tortoises to.


----------



## JohnnyB65

I just got back from Lowe's and there are no more vegetables to be bought and someone there said it was the same thing at Home depot so I will have to wait until next year to grow squash.


----------



## Prairie Mom

JohnnyB65 said:


> I just got back from Lowe's and there are no more vegetables to be bought and someone there said it was the same thing at Home depot so I will have to wait until next year to grow squash.


If they're going to be tortoise food, I would use seeds instead anyway. -So much cheaper and you get a million more plants. You can still get the seeds places. Even my Walmart still has lots of seeds. It only takes about ten days for the young seedlings to sprout. Also-about needing them to dangle down toward the tortoise...you could always plant "spaghetti squash" and pumpkin which tend to be more vine-like than zucchini shrubs, or simply cut and feed the leaves from your plants.

I was wondering about your water dilemma and using the pots for tomatoes to conserve water...I've always noticed that my tomatoes in pots dry out way faster than ones that are planted in the ground. I'm wondering if next year you may want to test out planting it in the ground and using tons of mulch like leaves or wood chips to try to keep the ground from drying out so fast. What do you think?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I'm so disgusted! I have two big and used to be beautiful pumpkin vines. The other day I thought they looked a bit trampled so I went for a closer inspection and the leaves are covered with sticky. So they are infested with some sort of sap sucking bug and the bugs are killing the vines. Some of those leaves were over a foot and a half wide. I have tortoises in there, so I can't spray with any kind of toxic bug killer. I'm hesitant to use dish soap because I don't want to make the tortoises sick. And I have no place to move the tortoises to.


Wow...that is so disappointing. Garden pests seem to have won that round. I'm hoping for a miracle and that your plant can somehow recover.This year I'm feeling a bit of the pain of organic gardening a bit. There is organic gardening and then there is super-duper-ultra-natural-organic gardening that us tortoise owners must do...siggggghhhhh.


----------



## JohnnyB65

I used to have the drying out problem with the Clay Terra Cotta Pots and had to wrap them to keep the sun off the pot. This time I used a resin double wall planter to keep the roots from baking in the sun plus the resin holds the moisture inside. I have to say that they are doing pretty well as long as I water evenly around the surface. I have better control over how much water to use in the pot then in the ground because the water wicks out through the rest of the soil and actually takes a lot more water.

The photos below show my garden before the drought.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Me too! From far away it looks more peach, but it's my favorite. Let me know if you want some seeds this Autumn!



I would love some.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> I would love some.




Your holly my glad would go great together, the holly could help hold the glad up straight.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> View attachment 141195
> Your holly my glad would go great together, the holly could help hold the glad up straight.



I agree, they would look great together.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Turtulas-Len said:


> View attachment 141195
> Your holly my glad would go great together, the holly could help hold the glad up straight.


I've never seen a gladiolus that's so frilly!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtulas-Len said:


> View attachment 141195
> Your holly my glad would go great together, the holly could help hold the glad up straight.


ha ha! Wow...that is amazing!!! Beautiful. Excellent photo pairing, Len


----------



## Momof4

Turtulas-Len said:


> View attachment 141195
> Your holly my glad would go great together, the holly could help hold the glad up straight.




Len, thanks for all the weeds and plants you sent! They are doing wonderful!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Woohoo! I just picked up some nice sized hibiscus that are hardy to zone 4 I have never seen them locally until now. I also found out that a cute little bellflower (campanula poscharskyana) that I like for small end of summer blooms is both human and tortoise safe. I have a white one out front and found a cute purple one that I'll be putting in the backyard as part of my edible collection. -I'll probably add that to my ongoing list of pretty tortoise food in the diet section once I put it in and take the time to snap a photo of it.

Tomorrow, once we're back from the pool, I'll spend the day doing some gardening work and making my back patio extra perrty-like. I'm hosting my book club in a couple days and am doing my traditional summer outdoor evening dinner/meeting. I've done it every summer and we always have a blast. I like to try to make the yard look extra nice and hang out some extra outdoor lighting & candles etc. Every year the first part of the gathering seems to be exploring the yard to see what all I have going on. I can't resist the urge to keep up appearances a bit and do some extra weeding, cleaning, and put out another pretty floral pot or two. It's too bad that my sulcata Mavis is usually in bed by that time. Not everyone has seen her and I'd love to show her off too. I love having people over to see our content tortoise free roaming and munching throughout the back yard.
Swimming, gardening, food, & a beloved nerd book...sounds good to me!!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Prairie Mom said:


> I think your tortoises have it MADE! You provide such an awesome diet and cool housing for your tortoises. Walker looks really cute in the corner there I actually didn't realize there were grapeless vines. Is this really a grape-less variety or is it just not producing fruit do to light etc?


This is all this vine produces (except for the zillion leaves)

no fruit just seeds. want some?


----------



## JohnnyB65

Turtulas-Len said:


> This is all this vine produces (except for the zillion leaves)
> View attachment 142234
> no fruit just seeds. want some?


Wow, I think I have something similar growing wild except the seed pods are black or at least very dark. I need to go to bed now, but I will take a photo and maybe you might be able to tell me if my tortoise can eat it. I stopped watering it weeks ago and I'm not sure if it is still alive,


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> This is all this vine produces (except for the zillion leaves)
> View attachment 142234
> no fruit just seeds. want some?



Those are interesting.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

It wont be long before I'll be able to start harvesting seeds, so far I've seen, rose of sharon, hosta, crepe myrtle, red bud, canna, anise hyssop, wild grape, virginia creeper, broad and narrow leaf plantain, wild wandering jew, red wild hibiscus, horseradish,(which can be hard to germinate) I have honeysuckle but haven't checked for seeds yet. I still have some small mulberry and rose of sharon trees , and plenty of hardy opuntia plants and pads, spine-less and with spines. I know there are more but just drawing a blank................This is my biggest tomato this year,


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Turtulas-Len said:


> It wont be long before I'll be able to start harvesting seeds, so far I've seen, rose of sharon, hosta, crepe myrtle, red bud, canna, anise hyssop, wild grape, virginia creeper, broad and narrow leaf plantain, wild wandering jew, red wild hibiscus, horseradish,(which can be hard to germinate) I have honeysuckle but haven't checked for seeds yet. I still have some small mulberry and rose of sharon trees , and plenty of hardy opuntia plants and pads, spine-less and with spines. I know there are more but I am just drawing a blank................This is my biggest tomato this year,




It is a Cherokee Purple and weighs one pound 10 oz............. anything you might want from me, plants or seeds are at no cost, except for maybe some shipping for larger packages.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtulas-Len said:


> This is all this vine produces (except for the zillion leaves)
> View attachment 142234
> no fruit just seeds. want some?


Thanks so much for offering. I'm not sure where I would plant it right now, since I have fruit producing vines already. I may ask you for seeds later on just in case I want to try growing some indoors. Thank you! I'll remember you have those


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtulas-Len said:


> View attachment 142550
> It is a Cherokee Purple and weighs one pound 10 oz............. anything you might want from me, plants or seeds are at no cost, except for maybe some shipping for larger packages.


That's HUGE!!! Looks tasty too!


----------



## Blakem

I love this thread! I'd love to see what some others have growing that live outside of the US.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Blake m said:


> I love this thread! I'd love to see what some others have growing that live outside of the US.


ME TOO! I'd also love an update from international members. There are a few posts in this thread from the international crowd. I'll attach a few links that I could remember...

Here are a few posts from Puffy137 in Saudi Arabia. Somewhere in the thread she has a beautiful photo of the pond near where she lives, but I couldn't find it right away. Here are a few others...
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...ts-and-people-♫-♫.104546/page-46#post-1055956

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...ts-and-people-♫-♫.104546/page-21#post-1008540 -I thought this one was cool because she shows an egyptian tile that she actually snatched off a tomb.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...ts-and-people-♫-♫.104546/page-41#post-1048980 - This page has Anyfoot from the UK and Abdulla Ali from the UAE.

Abdulla also started his own gardening thread in the diet section which is really worth checking out...
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/gardening-thread.97035/page-3#post-908812
-------------------------------------

Hope that helps your garden viewing fix, Blake Have a good rest of the weekend!


----------



## Careym13

Ok, I'm joining in on this thread to learn and get ideas for backyard gardens. I have a yard now and need to grow more food for my torts but I stink at it. Right now, I have a ton of little pots scattered all over my deck and stuff never really grows that well. I like to under-water, over-water...and never seem to get it right. I can usually get seeds to sprout and get to seedling-ish size, but then they just stop growing and I end up having to re-seed every couple of weeks


----------



## Prairie Mom

Careym13 said:


> Ok, I'm joining in on this thread to learn and get ideas for backyard gardens. I have a yard now and need to grow more food for my torts but I stink at it. Right now, I have a ton of little pots scattered all over my deck and stuff never really grows that well. I like to under-water, over-water...and never seem to get it right. I can usually get seeds to sprout and get to seedling-ish size, but then they just stop growing and I end up having to re-seed every couple of weeks


awww...I vote that you get stubborn and don't give up. My gardening gets better every year, because I learn something to do or improve upon for the next summer. When I first started out, I had a worse than 50/50 chance of killing whatever I was attempting to grow. Now, I've begun to do things I'm really proud of. Also, I think growing in pots is harder than planting in the soil. Starting things from seed is obviously trickier than buying plants and putting them in the ground to grow too.

Maybe share what you've been up to and see if people have any advice?


----------



## Careym13

Prairie Mom said:


> awww...I vote that you get stubborn and don't give up. My gardening gets better every year, because I learn something to do or improve upon for the next summer. When I first started out, I had a worse than 50/50 chance of killing whatever I was attempting to grow. Now, I've begun to do things I'm really proud of. Also, I think growing in pots is harder than planting in the soil. Starting things from seed is obviously trickier than buying plants and putting them in the ground to grow too.
> 
> Maybe share what you've been up to and see if people have any advice?


Thanks for the encouraging words  So mostly I've been planting seed that I've ordered from tortoisesupply.com. Broadleaf mixes, African grazer mix, those types of things. I got some of that organic container potting soil and some low sided, under bed style sweater boxes. I have been putting the seeds in the sweater boxes and in some smaller, about 6-8 inch pots. I water them everyday unless it is raining. They sprout quickly, but then never grow over about 3-4 inches tall. They are all on my deck and get full sun for most of the day. The small seedlings work fine as food, and my torts love them, but they just don't supply much food since my two leopards are piggies. I have a yard full of narrowleaf and broadleaf plantain as well as a little dandelion and plenty of grass so those are fed basically everyday but I'm trying to give them as much variety as possible.


----------



## DawnH

Help!! It's been 3 weeks! Why does my Testudo Seed mix look so puny?! It's blocked off so Tuleo cannot get into it and I don't know if I'm over watering, or what.. (Its currently raining.)


----------



## Prairie Mom

DawnH said:


> Help!! It's been 3 weeks! Why does my Testudo Seed mix look so puny?! It's blocked off so Tuleo cannot get into it and I don't know if I'm over watering, or what.. (Its currently raining.)
> 
> View attachment 145339


Everything looks okay to me. I'm not sure what's all in the Testudo mix. I think I might see one or two clover and some dandelion or chicory. Some weeds just take a long time. I've really struggled with crimson clover so far (they are soooo slow and prefer cooler weather). The sunnier spots should grow the fastest, but you'll have to mist it down often and try not to uproot those tiny seedlings. Hopefully someone who's grown the mix before has more insight.


----------



## DawnH

Prairie Mom said:


> Everything looks okay to me. I'm not sure what's all in the Testudo mix. I think I might see one or two clover and some dandelion or chicory. Some weeds just take a long time. I've really struggled with crimson clover so far (they are soooo slow and prefer cooler weather). The sunnier spots should grow the fastest, but you'll have to mist it down often and try not to uproot those tiny seedlings. Hopefully someone who's grown the mix before has more insight.



Thank you my dear!! I have the patience of a gnat so that isn't helping...lol


----------



## Prairie Mom

DawnH said:


> Thank you my dear!! I have the patience of a gnat so that isn't helping...lol


I hear you!!! You know what tortoise food really helps us impatient gardenters...wheat grass and barley. Have you tried growing any of that yet? I would grow these as quick instant food while I waited for the long boring stuff

Mix the seeds together and they sprout long tasty tort-beloved grass in about ten days or so without any fancy light. I've even grown them in bowls in dark cabinets! 
I got these seeds from Amazon and 100% success rates in any kind of substrate from soil to coco coir (buried the seed or just threw the seeds on top).
wheat - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KHYAM48/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
barley - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001156C5K/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

Keep posting about the testudo mix. I'm curious how that works out.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Guys, what do you know about growing succulents here?


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Guys, what do you know about growing succulents here?



Well draining soil.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> Well draining soil.


And not overwatering them. Little to no fertilizer.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Well draining soil.


So, topsoilish?


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> So, topsoilish?



Depends on the topsoil, it's it's sandy or a sandy loam it'd probably work. Otherwise you'd probably need to amend it with perlite/vermiculite, sand, or crushed granite. Something course that drains well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> So, topsoilish?


Go with decomposed granite and mix it lightly with top soil. Maybe a 15%-25% top soil mix.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Thanks folks!


----------



## DawnH

Well, an hour after I posted I decided to till up the soil and replant the seed mix. I don't think I covered it well last time because it's taking off much better this go around. I'm most likely going to have to transplant some as I got a wee bit carried away...


This is the mix at one week, I did half Test udo and half grasses.


----------



## Prairie Mom

DawnH said:


> Well, an hour after I posted I decided to till up the soil and replant the seed mix. I don't think I covered it well last time because it's taking off much better this go around. I'm most likely going to have to transplant some as I got a wee bit carried away...
> 
> 
> This is the mix at one week, I did half Test udo and half grasses.
> View attachment 146361
> 
> View attachment 146360


what a difference! What was the secret? You buried the seeds deeper? Looks like you probably laid down more seed too.?


----------



## DawnH

Last time I just tossed the seed down and lightly raked. This time I climbed in, tilled (by hand) around 4-6" deep, tossed the seed and raked. It was nice and fluffy! I am thinking maybe the soil was a bit too compact from him stomping around and previous plantings that he has consumed (even though I did not see a lot of roots.) I'm pretty heavy handed when it comes to seeding (since he will eat everything) but DID spread out a bit more this time, not much though! He is in a cinderblock pen while this grows some, I am hoping that in a week or so I can put him back in. I need to get more geraniums and such since they are down to nothing now. I took a few grass plugs from the yard (bottom photo) to get them going as well. I can't wait to move and do this on a larger scale!!


----------



## DawnH

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Guys, what do you know about growing succulents here?



LOL! I read this too quick and thought you said "What do you know about growing sulcatas here?" 

*snort*


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

DawnH said:


> LOL! I read this too quick and thought you said "What do you know about growing sulcatas here?"
> 
> *snort*


LOL! 
You know kothing. Nothing at all.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I have a project that I'm working on regarding our local Extension and pollinators. I have been collecting photos of bees, wasps, & other insects from photographers who are emailing them to me. I have permission from the photographers to post them freely and their guidelines on how and whether they want to be credited. Some of the photos are really cool, so I thought I'd share them on my beloved tortoise forum also.



Photo by Melissa Dupree of melissadupreephotography.com I love this shot of a bee sipping nectar. So cool!



Also by Melissa Dupree of MelissaDupreephotography.com



Photo by Eleanor Farlow -I think this one is pretty cool, because you can see that the bee has full pollen baskets on its legs






Photo by Meryl Gartside



Photo by Kirsty Bishop-Fox



Photo by Michele Yorke



Photo by Sean Kelleher of markwoodacres.com



Photo by Kirsty Bishop-Fox -Wasp eating fallen meat



Photo by Matthew Fallon - Swallowtail caterpillar on parsley



Photo by Cissy Budra - a cool close-up of both a bumble bee and a sweat bee



Photo by Matthew Fallon



Photo by Sean Kelleher of Markwoodacres.com



Photo by Kristian Fleming


----------



## Prairie Mom

My Nights are starting to get really cold and my garden is starting to slow down. Last year, I already had snow and freezes at this time, so we're pretty lucky this year. 

I'm about to give up on the fruit and vegetables and begin cutting and drying the last of my desirable leaves before the freezes come soon. (I've promised some healthy leaves to @Keith D. -I've already got a grocery bag of grape leaves for you and will get you some other varieties soon).

Here's a few photos of some current harvesting. It won't be long before I'm only photographing plants under grow lights again


The last of the carrots are ready to be pulled. I won't be overwintering any this year, because I'm going to dig in some manure from the ranch this autumn and work on the soil a bit. Let's hope the kids don't start chucking poop at each other again this year!!!
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/garden-chat-photos-for-torts-and-people-♫-♫.104546/



My largest Goji berry bush is just dripping in Goji berries. I've been mashing them up and mixing them in spaghetti sauce. We use both the leaves and the berries on this plant. (To my understanding, this isn't good tortoise food, but AMAZING human food.)



This is a really cool variety of strawberry called "Berries Galore." They're fun because the blossoms come in PINK, RED, and white varieties. I took a photo of a PINK variety that are so pretty, I raise them up to be seen in hanging baskets. They are really cold tolerant. I can pick green leaves during the winter even in zone 4. The plants stay fresher and don't turn brown if they are covered in a foot or two of snow.



The same strawberries. I have them lining most of the walkways around my house. They're everbearing, but take a bit of a rest in late July/early August. Now, they're going strong again. -Which the kids really appreciate. The tortoise has been able to snag one or two since the kids are in school and don't have a chance to catch them immediately.

------------------------------------------------
SPEAKING OF MAVIS: A couple days ago. I could not find her. The kids and I had been looking for her and worrying for about an hour. We have made our entire fenced in yard behind our house Mavis's area. We tortoise-proofed along all the fences and put boards and bricks in front of doorways etc that we don't want her to get into. She has multiple hides, but often likes to sleep in the bushes or in the sunshine. Well, we had gone through every bush and checked every possible place. I don't even know why I decided to look here, BUT THERE SHE WAS ENJOYING A NAP on the raised shelf under the GRILL!!!!... Silly, tortoise! I love you so stinkin' much






My litter-box swingset Snap peas. I grow them like this every year. It's the only way I can grow them without insects or animals eating them. They also do so well here and just look kind of cute along the swing-set. They're coming to an end in this picture and will be pulled out as soon as I get a chance. I'll mix in some manure in the buckets and bring them in to grow tortoise food.



My first year growing Spaghetti squash. This is a fun vegetable BUT THE VINE MAKES EXCELLENT TORTOISE FOOD!!!!! In zone 4, zucchini doesn't get as large as other places, but Spahetti squash still get HUGE. I will definitely keep growing this just for the value in tortoise food alone.



Zinnia mixed in the carrot bed. I have zinnia all over my yard, but I wish I knew what seeds I used here, because these were the biggest and among the prettiest zinnia I've ever grown. I'm leaving the flowers for pollinators, but I'm going to start picking a few leaves off these to dry soon too.



I only have two cauliflower left  I know I always post my purple cauliflower, but I adore these things

I'm heading out of town this weekend, but when I get back my spare time will be spent preparing tortoise food for winter.  I already have pots all over the patio of weeds I dug up and flowers I planted to feed this winter. Next, I'll be drying even more leaves and lawn clippings, as well as starting a few more seeds. -I'm behind as usual.


----------



## DawnH

Prairie Mom said:


> My Nights are starting to get really cold and my garden is starting to slow down. Last year, I already had snow and freezes at this time, so we're pretty lucky this year.
> 
> I'm about to give up on the fruit and vegetables and begin cutting and drying the last of my desirable leaves before the freezes come soon. (I've promised some healthy leaves to @Keith D. -I've already got a grocery bag of grape leaves for you and will get you some other varieties soon).
> 
> Here's a few photos of some current harvesting. It won't be long before I'm only photographing plants under grow lights again
> View attachment 147748
> 
> The last of the carrots are ready to be pulled. I won't be overwintering any this year, because I'm going to dig in some manure from the ranch this autumn and work on the soil a bit. Let's hope the kids don't start chucking poop at each other again this year!!!
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/garden-chat-photos-for-torts-and-people-♫-♫.104546/
> 
> View attachment 147749
> 
> My largest Goji berry bush is just dripping in Goji berries. I've been mashing them up and mixing them in spaghetti sauce. We use both the leaves and the berries on this plant. (To my understanding, this isn't good tortoise food, but AMAZING human food.)
> 
> View attachment 147750
> 
> This is a really cool variety of strawberry called "Berries Galore." They're fun because the blossoms come in PINK, RED, and white varieties. I took a photo of a PINK variety that are so pretty, I raise them up to be seen in hanging baskets. They are really cold tolerant. I can pick green leaves during the winter even in zone 4. The plants stay fresher and don't turn brown if they are covered in a foot or two of snow.
> 
> View attachment 147751
> 
> The same strawberries. I have them lining most of the walkways around my house. They're everbearing, but take a bit of a rest in late July/early August. Now, they're going strong again. -Which the kids really appreciate. The tortoise has been able to snag one or two since the kids are in school and don't have a chance to catch them immediately.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> SPEAKING OF MAVIS: A couple days ago. I could not find her. The kids and I had been looking for her and worrying for about an hour. We have made our entire fenced in yard behind our house Mavis's area. We tortoise-proofed along all the fences and put boards and bricks in front of doorways etc that we don't want her to get into. She has multiple hides, but often likes to sleep in the bushes or in the sunshine. Well, we had gone through every bush and checked every possible place. I don't even know why I decided to look here, BUT THERE SHE WAS ENJOYING A NAP on the raised shelf under the GRILL!!!!... Silly, tortoise! I love you so stinkin' much
> View attachment 147756
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 147752
> 
> My litter-box swingset Snap peas. I grow them like this every year. It's the only way I can grow them without insects or animals eating them. They also do so well here and just look kind of cute along the swing-set. They're coming to an end in this picture and will be pulled out as soon as I get a chance. I'll mix in some manure in the buckets and bring them in to grow tortoise food.
> 
> View attachment 147753
> 
> My first year growing Spaghetti squash. This is a fun vegetable BUT THE VINE MAKES EXCELLENT TORTOISE FOOD!!!!! In zone 4, zucchini doesn't get as large as other places, but Spahetti squash still get HUGE. I will definitely keep growing this just for the value in tortoise food alone.
> 
> View attachment 147754
> 
> Zinnia mixed in the carrot bed. I have zinnia all over my yard, but I wish I knew what seeds I used here, because these were the biggest and among the prettiest zinnia I've ever grown. I'm leaving the flowers for pollinators, but I'm going to start picking a few leaves off these to dry soon too.
> 
> View attachment 147755
> 
> I only have two cauliflower left  I know I always post my purple cauliflower, but I adore these things
> 
> I'm heading out of town this weekend, but when I get back my spare time will be spent preparing tortoise food for winter.  I already have pots all over the patio of weeds I dug up and flowers I planted to feed this winter. Next, I'll be drying even more leaves and lawn clippings, as well as starting a few more seeds. -I'm behind as usual.




WOW! I love it! I wish I could grow grapes (for the leaves) but I seem to kill them all the time. I am hoping when we move I will have better luck. How are you storing your dried grasses? I am trying to figure out the best way...

Your garden is just lovely and Mavis cracks me up. How old is she now? Her face is just precious!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

DawnH said:


> WOW! I love it! I wish I could grow grapes (for the leaves) but I seem to kill them all the time. I am hoping when we move I will have better luck. How are you storing your dried grasses? I am trying to figure out the best way...
> 
> Your garden is just lovely and Mavis cracks me up. How old is she now? Her face is just precious!!


You're moving to Colorado, right? -Am I crazy, is this right? If you are moving to Colorado, and have options about where you live, make sure you look at a cold hardiness/zone map. Colorado ranges from zone 2b to zone 6. If I had a choice, I would try to live in around a zone 5 or 6 for gardening and weather You can get great grapes in zone 5.

Right now, I am drying my grass clipping in cheapo hanging mesh laundry bags. It's extremely windy where I live, so wouldn't have much luck laying them out even when topped with screens. I just use mesh bags and shake the bags a bit every time I pass by them (several times a day). Eventually, I'll transfer them to paper leaf bags like Turtulas-len does for storage. I don't have the paper bags yet, so for now, I have completed mesh bags hanging in the garage and ones "in the works" hanging outside in the sun. So far so good.

Thanks for the kind words As far as Mavis's age...I'm not really sure. We are guessing she is between 2-3. Mavis is a rescue. I literally found her in the street during a snow storm and no one claimed her. It's possible I actually saw the guy ditching her or he was just moving her over (let's hope for the latter). We contacted all the animal rescues (even animal control scanned her for a chip) etc just in case she was stolen and ditched, but no one claimed her. Now, she stuck with us forever When we first got her, I talked with other sully owners and compared and we guessed she was around 1, but it's hard to know because it's pretty clear she had the wrong diet (had soft spots on carapace) and grew like nuts the second I learned how to do her husbandry here on the forum. I'd really love to know for sure how old she is.

How old is Tuleo?


----------



## DawnH

Prairie Mom said:


> You're moving to Colorado, right? -Am I crazy, is this right? If you are moving to Colorado, and have options about where you live, make sure you look at a cold hardiness/zone map. Colorado ranges from zone 2b to zone 6. If I had a choice, I would try to live in around a zone 5 or 6 for gardening and weather You can get great grapes in zone 5.
> 
> Right now, I am drying my grass clipping in cheapo hanging mesh laundry bags. It's extremely windy where I live, so wouldn't have much luck laying them out even when topped with screens. I just use mesh bags and shake the bags a bit every time I pass by them (several times a day). Eventually, I'll transfer them to paper leaf bags like Turtulas-len does for storage. I don't have the paper bags yet, so for now, I have completed mesh bags hanging in the garage and ones "in the works" hanging outside in the sun. So far so good.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words As far as Mavis's age...I'm not really sure. We are guessing she is between 2-3. Mavis is a rescue. I literally found her in the street during a snow storm and no one claimed her. It's possible I actually saw the guy ditching her or he was just moving her over (let's hope for the latter). We contacted all the animal rescues (even animal control scanned her for a chip) etc just in case she was stolen and ditched, but no one claimed her. Now, she stuck with us forever When we first got her, I talked with other sully owners and compared and we guessed she was around 1, but it's hard to know because it's pretty clear she had the wrong diet (had soft spots on carapace) and grew like nuts the second I learned how to do her husbandry here on the forum. I'd really love to know for sure how old she is.
> 
> How old is Tuleo?



We still don't know!! It is seriously driving me crazy. It's either Colorado Springs (perfect zone 5!!) or Madison, WI (also a zone 5, if I am not mistaken which makes no sense.) Colorado because it's freakin' beautiful but all of our remaining family is in Chicago/Madison. We haven't lived near family for almost 18 years and it's time to be closer. But if we move to Colorado we think they would visit more, and Colorado is better for Tuleo but we could see family every holiday if we lived in Madison (every weekend if we were so inclined) and the cost of living is great so we could get a place with more land for Tuleo. Also, the kids need family. (This is what my brain goes through All. The. Time.) Ugh. We want to put the house on the market by Mother's Day so we need to figure this out...lol

Good idea about the laundry bags. I need to get one! 

Mavis is BIG! Tuleo just turned 2 in July and is around (last measured) 10". He's always been a shorty even though he eats like horse! I live somewhere between "Is he SMALL?!" and "Please don't grow huge till we move." LOL


----------



## Prairie Mom

DawnH said:


> We still don't know!! It is seriously driving me crazy. It's either Colorado Springs (perfect zone 5!!) or Madison, WI (also a zone 5, if I am not mistaken which makes no sense.) Colorado because it's freakin' beautiful but all of our remaining family is in Chicago/Madison. We haven't lived near family for almost 18 years and it's time to be closer. But if we move to Colorado we think they would visit more, and Colorado is better for Tuleo but we could see family every holiday if we lived in Madison (every weekend if we were so inclined) and the cost of living is great so we could get a place with more land for Tuleo. Also, the kids need family. (This is what my brain goes through All. The. Time.) Ugh. We want to put the house on the market by Mother's Day so we need to figure this out...lol
> 
> Good idea about the laundry bags. I need to get one!
> 
> Mavis is BIG! Tuleo just turned 2 in July and is around (last measured) 10". He's always been a shorty even though he eats like horse! I live somewhere between "Is he SMALL?!" and "Please don't grow huge till we move." LOL


Ouch--sounds like you have quite the dilemma. I lived in Colorado Springs for a while when I was little. We enjoyed it. It's nice and surprisingly diverse. Not too crazy about raising kids in a place where pot is legal. This has really affected a few people that I know, but overall it seems like a really nice place to live. I wish I were a bit closer to my parents as they get older, but it is also nice to have your own space. Being close to family certainly has its advantages and even disadvantages at times doesn't it!? When the time comes, I bet a clear correct path will open up for you. Hang tight until then!

Again, Mavis' age is uncertain. I wouldn't be surprised if she were older and a bit "stunted" from poor husbandry when I got her. It's sure interesting to compare tortoises though. Tuleo looks happy, healthy, and beautiful!


----------



## wellington

DawnH said:


> We still don't know!! It is seriously driving me crazy. It's either Colorado Springs (perfect zone 5!!) or Madison, WI (also a zone 5, if I am not mistaken which makes no sense.) Colorado because it's freakin' beautiful but all of our remaining family is in Chicago/Madison. We haven't lived near family for almost 18 years and it's time to be closer. But if we move to Colorado we think they would visit more, and Colorado is better for Tuleo but we could see family every holiday if we lived in Madison (every weekend if we were so inclined) and the cost of living is great so we could get a place with more land for Tuleo. Also, the kids need family. (This is what my brain goes through All. The. Time.) Ugh. We want to put the house on the market by Mother's Day so we need to figure this out...lol
> 
> Good idea about the laundry bags. I need to get one!
> 
> Mavis is BIG! Tuleo just turned 2 in July and is around (last measured) 10". He's always been a shorty even though he eats like horse! I live somewhere between "Is he SMALL?!" and "Please don't grow huge till we move." LOL


Hey, Chicago one of the best zone 5 places to live, and if you move to Cheese Head country we will be neighbors


----------



## wellington

Prairie Mom said:


> You're moving to Colorado, right? -Am I crazy, is this right? If you are moving to Colorado, and have options about where you live, make sure you look at a cold hardiness/zone map. Colorado ranges from zone 2b to zone 6. If I had a choice, I would try to live in around a zone 5 or 6 for gardening and weather You can get great grapes in zone 5.
> 
> Right now, I am drying my grass clipping in cheapo hanging mesh laundry bags. It's extremely windy where I live, so wouldn't have much luck laying them out even when topped with screens. I just use mesh bags and shake the bags a bit every time I pass by them (several times a day). Eventually, I'll transfer them to paper leaf bags like Turtulas-len does for storage. I don't have the paper bags yet, so for now, I have completed mesh bags hanging in the garage and ones "in the works" hanging outside in the sun. So far so good.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words As far as Mavis's age...I'm not really sure. We are guessing she is between 2-3. Mavis is a rescue. I literally found her in the street during a snow storm and no one claimed her. It's possible I actually saw the guy ditching her or he was just moving her over (let's hope for the latter). We contacted all the animal rescues (even animal control scanned her for a chip) etc just in case she was stolen and ditched, but no one claimed her. Now, she stuck with us forever When we first got her, I talked with other sully owners and compared and we guessed she was around 1, but it's hard to know because it's pretty clear she had the wrong diet (had soft spots on carapace) and grew like nuts the second I learned how to do her husbandry here on the forum. I'd really love to know for sure how old she is.
> 
> How old is Tuleo?


May I ask, how are you getting the grass? Hand cutting or lawn mower?


----------



## Prairie Mom

wellington said:


> May I ask, how are you getting the grass? Hand cutting or lawn mower?


My first batch was done with a roller mower that we picked up when we first bought our house and raking it into a pile. I was worried about using the gas powered lawn-mower and just a little overly paranoid. I googled forums where people were talking about doing this for other livestock (like horses) and now I'm doing it with the gas powered lawn mower People seemed to think it was fine if dried and any fumes had a chance to air off.


----------



## wellington

Thanks, that's what I was hoping your answer would be. I want to do this and I'm already the crazy tortoise lady and am only a year into this neighborhood. I don't need them calling the white coats on me if I had to hand cut it with scissors, I don't have the other kind of mower you first used.


----------



## DawnH

Prairie Mom said:


> Ouch--sounds like you have quite the dilemma. I lived in Colorado Springs for a while when I was little. We enjoyed it. It's nice and surprisingly diverse. Not too crazy about raising kids in a place where pot is legal. This has really affected a few people that I know, but overall it seems like a really nice place to live. I wish I were a bit closer to my parents as they get older, but it is also nice to have your own space. Being close to family certainly has its advantages and even disadvantages at times doesn't it!? When the time comes, I bet a clear correct path will open up for you. Hang tight until then!
> 
> Again, Mavis' age is uncertain. I wouldn't be surprised if she were older and a bit "stunted" from poor husbandry when I got her. It's sure interesting to compare tortoises though. Tuleo looks happy, healthy, and beautiful!



Thank you my dear, you are the sweetest!!


----------



## DawnH

wellington said:


> Hey, Chicago one of the best zone 5 places to live, and if you move to Cheese Head country we will be neighbors



We go to Chicago every year (that is where my husband is from) but I am pretty sure I gained 15lbs in WI. LOL. ALL. THAT. CHEESE. It was awesome! So pretty and everyone was very friendly!


----------



## DawnH

Prairie Mom said:


> My first batch was done with a roller mower that we picked up when we first bought our house and raking it into a pile. I was worried about using the gas powered lawn-mower and just a little overly paranoid. I googled forums where people were talking about doing this for other livestock (like horses) and now I'm doing it with the gas powered lawn mower People seemed to think it was fine if dried and any fumes had a chance to air off.



We also used our mower. I just made sure it was from our "nice" part of the lawn (that has weeds, but the dogs have no access too - even though Tuleo LOVES those "treats.") Blech.


----------



## DawnH

wellington said:


> Thanks, that's what I was hoping your answer would be. I want to do this and I'm already the crazy tortoise lady and am only a year into this neighborhood. I don't need them calling the white coats on me if I had to hand cut it with scissors, I don't have the other kind of mower you first used.



We live in SETX (HOT) so we mowed then spread the clippings out on a sheet in the sun. Within a few hours (I mixed it around every hour) it was DRY. Pretty crazy. I am trying to get it all done before our weather shifts. I will say this, it shrinks! You start off with a full bag and end up with only 1/3 by the time it is dry. It's kinda disappointing...lol


----------



## wellington

DawnH said:


> We live in SETX (HOT) so we mowed then spread the clippings out on a sheet in the sun. Within a few hours (I mixed it around every hour) it was DRY. Pretty crazy. I am trying to get it all done before our weather shifts. I will say this, it shrinks! You start off with a full bag and end up with only 1/3 by the time it is dry. It's kinda disappointing...lol


Wow, then I guess I better start saving now. I was going to wait until much later, but if it shrinks down that much, I won't wait. Thanks both of you for the info.


----------



## Prairie Mom

wellington said:


> I don't need them calling the white coats on me if I had to hand cut it with scissors,


 Maybe yell and stab the ground a couple times just to frighten any neighbors that might be watching


----------



## Prairie Mom

DawnH said:


> We also used our mower. I just made sure it was from our "nice" part of the lawn (that has weeds, but the dogs have no access too - even though Tuleo LOVES those "treats.") Blech.


I hear you!!! My tortoise tries to eat dog poop and my dog tries to eat tortoise poop! --We keep all of our lawns sooooo clean now!


----------



## Prairie Mom

wellington said:


> Wow, then I guess I better start saving now. I was going to wait until much later, but if it shrinks down that much, I won't wait. Thanks both of you for the info.





DawnH said:


> We live in SETX (HOT) so we mowed then spread the clippings out on a sheet in the sun. Within a few hours (I mixed it around every hour) it was DRY. Pretty crazy. I am trying to get it all done before our weather shifts. I will say this, it shrinks! You start off with a full bag and end up with only 1/3 by the time it is dry. It's kinda disappointing...lol


I really should have saved more of my clippings earlier on too, but I had spoken with a friend of mine who owns a cattle ranch and she said that the longer the hay is stored the more it loses nutrition, so I put off gathering too much in the beginning. I could be remembering wrong, so don't quote me on this... but supposedly heat/dehydration affects vitamin A & C the most and often ranchers provide a vitamin supplement for their cattle that over-winter. -I find this good incentive to make sure I still mix in lots of healthy fresh greens and offer up Mazuri etc. 

It's getting colder and even my lawn growth has slowed down. Next year, I'll know to do better and will go ahead and start saving dried clippings earlier. DawnH is right that it does shrink down, but Turtulas-len says that the grass rehydrates really well. So, hopefully that will make up the difference some. I haven't tried it yet. -I guess we'll all see how it works out this winter.


----------



## DawnH

Prairie Mom said:


> Maybe yell and stab the ground a couple times just to frighten any neighbors that might be watching



LOL! I almost just spit coffee on my computer from laughing so hard at this.


----------



## DawnH

Prairie Mom said:


> I really should have saved more of my clippings earlier on too, but I had spoken with a friend of mine who owns a cattle ranch and she said that the longer the hay is stored the more it loses nutrition, so I put off gathering too much in the beginning. I could be remembering wrong, so don't quote me on this... but supposedly heat/dehydration affects vitamin A & C the most and often ranchers provide a vitamin supplement for their cattle that over-winter. -I find this good incentive to make sure I still mix in lots of healthy fresh greens and offer up Mazuri etc.
> 
> It's getting colder and even my lawn growth has slowed down. Next year, I'll know to do better and will go ahead and start saving dried clippings earlier. DawnH is right that it does shrink down, but Turtulas-len says that the grass rehydrates really well. So, hopefully that will make up the difference some. I haven't tried it yet. -I guess we'll all see how it works out this winter.



That makes sense. We don't have terrible winters so I will have fresh Rye growing along with quite a few other things in the yard so we'll be okay. To be honest I wasn't planning on rehydrating it. All I can envision is wet lumpy hay. Have you tried this yet? Is there some benefit over serving dry? Oh, just saw have you haven't tried that yet. I might try that today to see if it works. I just get so sneezy around it once dry that I really don't want to mess with it too much.


----------



## Jacqui

wellington said:


> Hey, Chicago one of the best zone 5 places to live, and if you move to Cheese Head country we will be neighbors



Also the coldest place I have ever been too.


----------



## Jacqui

Need any mulberry leaves to add in with your grass?


----------



## wellington

Jacqui said:


> Also the coldest place I have ever been too.


It does get cold, but Wisconsin, Michigan Minnesota all worse.


----------



## wellington

Jacqui said:


> Need any mulberry leaves to add in with your grass?



Still have my address? If you want to pic and ship like last time, I will take some, if you still have some. Send me your address, I can't find where I put it from last time. I have three trees growing, but even though they are suppose to be fast growing, they aren't as fast as I need.


----------



## Jacqui

wellington said:


> It does get cold, but Wisconsin, Michigan Minnesota all worse.



Just stating the coldest 34 hours or so I spent was Shy town. The one place I will never go in winter is your city, sorry. We could not keep our semi ungelled.


----------



## Jacqui

wellington said:


> Still have my address? If you want to pic and ship like last time, I will take some, if you still have some. Send me your address, I can't find where I put it from last time. I have three trees growing, but even though they are suppose to be fast growing, they aren't as fast as I need.



I have been cutting down trees and tossing leaves, so I have plenty. May not be in the prettiest condition. I know soon they are going to drop. PM with how much you want and your addy. Offer open to more then Ms Barb.


----------



## wellington

Jacqui said:


> Just stating the coldest 34 hours or so I spent was Shy town. The one place I will never go in winter is your city, sorry. We could not keep our semi ungelled.


Really, wow. It must have been just one of those few, okay a little more then few, times that we get darn right cold. Really haven't had many since I been here. Moved here in 1992. I always go back to MI for thanksgiving and Xmas and never had a problem, except MI doesn't do good on keeping their roads snow and ice free. We do have good salty roads though here. Almost too salty. I will never complain though.


----------



## DawnH

Jacqui said:


> I have been cutting down trees and tossing leaves, so I have plenty. May not be in the prettiest condition. I know soon they are going to drop. PM with how much you want and your addy. Offer open to more then Ms Barb.



I would love some! I shall trade you for a small child...


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> I would love some! I shall trade you for a small child...


 
Let me think about that...ummm NO! lol I had four kids of my own and my husband has kids, grandkids and great grandkids.


----------



## DawnH

Jacqui said:


> Let me think about that...ummm NO! lol I had four kids of my own and my husband has kids, grandkids and great grandkids.



I keep trying to give a few of these heathens away but no one every bites...lol


----------



## Prairie Mom

@Jacqui , If I'm not too late to the conversation, I would really LOVE some mulberry leaves from you. Mavis gobbled your dried mulberry leaves last year plain with nothing added. She loved them. I'm not sure if I still have your address--sorry! If you have enough leaves, please pm me your address and I'll send you some $ and a few of those Hollyhock seeds if they're ready.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm heading outside right now to pick a few things that I need for dinner tonight AND I'm going to begin testing out freezing a few things. I've now heard one member talk about freezing fresh grape leaves at the zoo she worked for and another member talk about freezing lawn clippings. Both members claimed these were frozen with no significant changes in texture (no mush!).

I came across a couple websites that appear to back this up...
Grape leaves- http://www.maureenabood.com/2013/06/05/how-to-identify-clean-and-store-fresh-grape-leaves/
lawn clippings- http://plamondon.com/wp/how-to-have-grass-fed-eggs-in-winter/

On the grass fed hens site, I thought it was cool how he talked about simply hanging up dried greens within reach of the chickens. It's not a bad idea!

I'm not freezing grass today, because it's not ready to be cut. BUT-I've been thinking about my flowers that are capable of handling the coldest temps. I'm going to attempt to freeze: Grape leaves, Hollyhock leaves, and snap dragons and see how they turn out.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I ended up freezing lots more samples of different kinds of leaves than I had originally planned. I clipped some grass too. I mostly froze pieces of plants that I have seen survive an early snow storm or two, so I know they are more cold tolerant. The bags have been in the freezer since yesterday evening, so I figure they're as frozen as they'll ever be and will try to check them out later today. I'll consider the frozen leaves "good" if they can still tear and maintain most of their shape.

Time to yank the garden...
We didn't have early August snow storms this year. It was warmer than usual and my garden lasted the longest it has in several years. Now, the leaves on many of the plants are beginning to turn fall gold, so I'm going to head out and harvest as much tortoise edible garden vines/leaves as possible to dry out or freeze. I plan to chop up the stems of my pumpkin and squash vines and will flash freeze the chopped up pieces. I am drying the leaves of as much as I can from squash to sunflowers. It's super windy today, so I'll be laying the leaves out on blankets in the garage.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> @Jacqui , If I'm not too late to the conversation, I would really LOVE some mulberry leaves from you. Mavis gobbled your dried mulberry leaves last year plain with nothing added. She loved them. I'm not sure if I still have your address--sorry! If you have enough leaves, please pm me your address and I'll send you some $ and a few of those Hollyhock seeds if they're ready.



I have a bag ready for me to box up for you. Just waiting on your address.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I have a bag ready for me to box up for you. Just waiting on your address.


Weird...I pm'd you already. -I'll send you another message and see if it works this time.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I just sent it again, Jacqui. Hopefully it works this time. Thanks so much for doing this. Please be sure to include a return address.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Weird...I pm'd you already. -I'll send you another message and see if it works this time.



This new phone does not show things like the old one did, so it may just be that being the issue... and me being old and blind.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> This new phone does not show things like the old one did, so it may just be that being the issue... and me being old and blind.


no problem! As long as you got it


----------



## Yvonne G

It's time to start working on my winter garden. I've got the plot all cleaned and leveled, I just need to incorporate some gypsum and fertilizer and it'll be ready to plant. Oh, and I have to order my seeds.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> no problem! As long as you got it



I got it!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It's time to start working on my winter garden. I've got the plot all cleaned and leveled, I just need to incorporate some gypsum and fertilizer and it'll be ready to plant. Oh, and I have to order my seeds.



 no winter garden here. Winter is for relaxing with good books under warm blankies.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> It's time to start working on my winter garden. I've got the plot all cleaned and leveled, I just need to incorporate some gypsum and fertilizer and it'll be ready to plant. Oh, and I have to order my seeds.


looking forward to seeing your morning lettuce photos

What do you use for fertilizer?


----------



## Yvonne G

I buy bags of vegetable fertilizer from the Hardware store. I also have a lot of decomposed horse manure incorporated into that plot of land.

I just ordered $46 worth of different lettuces from Johnny's Seed Co. I have some turnip seeds and collard seeds left over from last year. In the past I have mixed them all together and planted it in a row. This year I'm going to plant the lettuces in a row and the collard and turnips in a different row.

I also have a big bag of oyster shells from when I used to have chickens. I'm going to incorporate that into the soil too, hoping for a little more calcium in the plants.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Wow...Impressive soil tending, Yvonne! I need to up my game a bit. Improving my soil is my goal this year. It will be neat to see the different rows in your winter garden this year


----------



## Prairie Mom

Alright, the frozen leaves and small bag of grass clippings have been laid out to thaw. In a few hours, I'll see if any survived. They're thawing quickly and I actually think I may have a few viable contenders here so far. Time and heat will tell...


----------



## Prairie Mom

Woo hooo!!!!! TONS OF STUFF SURVIVED THE FREEZING PROCESS PERFECTLY!!!! I only picked and tested out leaves that I know can survive a few early snow storms. I am so excited. This is really going to add to my winter diet! I'm taking notes and photos of them now that they are thawed and I will probably put a thread together in the diet section.

WOO HOO!!! I'm so excited about this.


----------



## Prairie Mom

About 15 fresh greens survived the freezing process so well that they can be winter tortoise food. I tore leaves and took photos just to show fellow doubters like myself that they really didn't turn to mush. I need to get my exact scientific names for some of my varieties of a few plants like my cold tolerant hibiscus and then I'll post a thread in the diet section.


----------



## daddykirbs

Gardening, Homesteading, Permaculture... some of my passions. I'm reading through this thread and am impressed at the garden pics included!


----------



## Prairie Mom

daddykirbs said:


> Gardening, Homesteading, Permaculture... some of my passions. I'm reading through this thread and am impressed at the garden pics included!


All subjects I'm interested in too! We'd love you to join in and share what projects you're working on


----------



## daddykirbs

Prairie Mom said:


> All subjects I'm interested in too! We'd love you to join in and share what projects you're working on


You bet. There is SO MUCH! LOL. I have an expanding home fruit orchard and a garden. Currently I have 5 stationary chicken coops and 3 mobile coops (tractors). We have two goats that are sharing a large run with 7 large ducks and 2 geese. I'm planting food and fodder plants everywhere I can. 

Permaculture is my framework for all of it. My swales system right now includes 3 swale areas. It's not perfect yet, but they all work in a chain, one overflows and heads towards the next. The largest swale is up in the orchard.

My 15 year old son is our beekeeper. We had 3 hives this Summer, but right now have 2. The honey was abundant and delicious earlier this year.


----------



## Prairie Mom

daddykirbs said:


> You bet. There is SO MUCH! LOL. I have an expanding home fruit orchard and a garden. Currently I have 5 stationary chicken coops and 3 mobile coops (tractors). We have two goats that are sharing a large run with 7 large ducks and 2 geese. I'm planting food and fodder plants everywhere I can.
> 
> Permaculture is my framework for all of it. My swales system right now includes 3 swale areas. It's not perfect yet, but they all work in a chain, one overflows and heads towards the next. The largest swale is up in the orchard.
> 
> My 15 year old son is our beekeeper. We had 3 hives this Summer, but right now have 2. The honey was abundant and delicious earlier this year.


Fantastic!!! You're living the dream! Your youtube page is great. I like that you show what you're experimenting with. When I have some time, I'm eager to check out the 20 min video tour of your garden. I eat that stuff up---literally -HA! I am an eager amateur in the opposite climate from you (freezing and microscopic growing seasons) and I know that there are a lot of Texas gardeners that have wanted advice from fellow gardeners. Your experience will be heavily sought after.


----------



## daddykirbs

Prairie Mom said:


> Fantastic!!! You're living the dream! Your youtube page is great. I like that you show what you're experimenting with. When I have some time, I'm eager to check out the 20 min video tour of your garden. I eat that stuff up---literally -HA! I am an eager amateur in the opposite climate from you (freezing and microscopic growing seasons) and I know that there are a lot of Texas gardeners that have wanted advice from fellow gardeners. Your experience will be heavily sought after.


I'm still learning too, but at least at this point I can say I HAVE learned a few things. Gardening is fun.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Bagged up some of the lawn today, we've had perfect grass drying weather, lower humidity and zero rain. We may have showers sometime tomorrow, so I wanted to get what I had out drying, put in the bags and in the shed.

My wife found a couple more laundry baskets at dollar tree.

When it is completely dry I bag it up and fold the top closed. I plan on doing at least 10 bags of lawn.


----------



## daddykirbs

My son & I got out yesterday & started our first large mulch garden (AKA Back to Eden). I've hesitated starting this garden because I didn't want to buy mulch & none of my attempts to get free mulch had worked out... until yesterday. I'm very interested to see how this type of garden works out!


----------



## daddykirbs

Turtulas-Len said:


> Bagged up some of the lawn today, we've had perfect grass drying weather, lower humidity and zero rain. We may have showers sometime tomorrow, so I wanted to get what I had out drying, put in the bags and in the shed.
> View attachment 149442
> My wife found a couple more laundry baskets at dollar tree.
> View attachment 149443
> When it is completely dry I bag it up and fold the top closed. I plan on doing at least 10 bags of lawn.


Is this for mulch or compost?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

daddykirbs said:


> Is this for mulch or compost?


Neither, It is a large part of my sulcatas winter diet.


----------



## daddykirbs

Turtulas-Len said:


> Neither, It is a large part of my sulcatas winter diet.


Oh LOL ... nice. Good work!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtulas-Len said:


> Bagged up some of the lawn today, we've had perfect grass drying weather, lower humidity and zero rain. We may have showers sometime tomorrow, so I wanted to get what I had out drying, put in the bags and in the shed.
> View attachment 149442
> My wife found a couple more laundry baskets at dollar tree.
> View attachment 149443
> When it is completely dry I bag it up and fold the top closed. I plan on doing at least 10 bags of lawn.


You're the man, Len! What a nice stash of food! It's cold enough at night where I am that all growth has seriously s-l-o-w-e-d down. Even my grass is staying short. I really needed to start drying & freezing much earlier this summer. I'll know for next year.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I was chatting with Len a while ago about drying tortoise food. I'm attempting to use as much "garden left-overs" as possible. I love how having a tortoise makes your garden even MORE useful.

Anyway, I'm pulling out most of my squash/pumpkin plants and drying the leaves. Len reminded me that the vines will probably turn into am inedible leather when dried.

So, I'm stripping the leaves off the stems, drying the leaves, and freezing the stems for the first time. I'm chopping up the stems and freezing them in a single layer on a tray, so they won't freeze together in a big blob. When thawed, they still hold their shape, but are really juicy. I think not only are these a good winter food option, I think they are quite a TREAT too.

Here's some squash leaf stems getting chopped and frozen Waste not want not!




a small batch heading into the freezer



In the freezer bag



And given to my little love...



The Mavis stamp of approval


----------



## Yvonne G

I had a bad sucking insect problem on my two pumpkin plants this year. The vines took off nicely, but soon started to wither. I was able to feed leaves and blossoms for about a week, then the plants were a total loss. Anyone have any suggestions for me to keep the vines growing next season? Suggestions that won't harm the tortoises that I feed them to?


----------



## Prairie Mom

daddykirbs said:


> My son & I got out yesterday & started our first large mulch garden (AKA Back to Eden). I've hesitated starting this garden because I didn't want to buy mulch & none of my attempts to get free mulch had worked out... until yesterday. I'm very interested to see how this type of garden works out!


Hooray for free mulch! I never buy the "pretty" stuff. My husband and I go to the city landfill and dig up from their wood chipper area. It's incredibly cheap and occasionally free if their was a big storm and their is too much yard waste coming in.

I bet your son had a lot of fun. He looked very serious in the video, but I'm guessing that's his cool "tough guy" look I'm eager to see what you do with this plot of land and how the garden works out. I've heard about this online and will be eager to follow your progress.


----------



## daddykirbs

Prairie Mom said:


> Hooray for free mulch! I never buy the "pretty" stuff. My husband and I go to the city landfill and dig up from their wood chipper area. It's incredibly cheap and occasionally free if their was a big storm and their is too much yard waste coming in.
> 
> I bet your son had a lot of fun. He looked very serious in the video, but I'm guessing that's his cool "tough guy" look I'm eager to see what you do with this plot of land and how the garden works out. I've heard about this online and will be eager to follow your progress.


Luke is Autistic. He has a look most of the time that people just don't understand. Luke is my farm and garden helper. He loves it!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I had a bad sucking insect problem on my two pumpkin plants this year. The vines took off nicely, but soon started to wither. I was able to feed leaves and blossoms for about a week, then the plants were a total loss. Anyone have any suggestions for me to keep the vines growing next season? Suggestions that won't harm the tortoises that I feed them to?


I remember when you mentioned that a few months ago. I'm eager to hear if anyone has suggestions for you. I can't think of anything that I'd trust with my tortoise. I wonder if those light insect fabrics would do the job??? If it were in my garden, I'd give it a try. I've seen small hoop tunnel kits on Amazon where you can pick the kind of fabric (insect, frost etc).

Please post if you come up with something that works.


----------



## daddykirbs

Yvonne G said:


> I had a bad sucking insect problem on my two pumpkin plants this year. The vines took off nicely, but soon started to wither. I was able to feed leaves and blossoms for about a week, then the plants were a total loss. Anyone have any suggestions for me to keep the vines growing next season? Suggestions that won't harm the tortoises that I feed them to?


Likely the dreaded Vine Borer. They will lay eggs on the vines. The larva will hatch and bore into the hollow centers of the vines. They live in there eating the plant from the inside out. Normally once you notice the damage it's too late to save them.


----------



## Prairie Mom

daddykirbs said:


> Luke is Autistic. He has a look most of the time that people just don't understand. Luke is my farm and garden helper. He loves it!


Ha! He totally had me fooled. He's such a cutie, that my first assumption was "gotta look good for the ladies." 

I have a son with some pretty big delays and severe emotional health issues. He's unable to attend public school and really needs calm and quiet. It's funny, because he is my super garden helper too. I think he finds peace in it. Once, I even grounded him from gardening. It was pretty effective


----------



## daddykirbs

Prairie Mom said:


> Ha! He totally had me fooled. He's such a cutie, that my first assumption was "gotta look good for the ladies."
> 
> I have a son with some pretty big delays and severe emotional health issues. He's unable to attend public school and really needs calm and quiet. It's funny, because he is my super garden helper too. I think he finds peace in it. Once, I even grounded him from gardening. It was pretty effective
> View attachment 149474


Good looking helper you got there  ... ouch, grounded from gardening? That's harsh!


----------



## Yvonne G

I got my seeds yesterday, so tomorrow I'll be preparing my winter garden plot.


----------



## daddykirbs

Yvonne G said:


> I got my seeds yesterday, so tomorrow I'll be preparing my winter garden plot.


Where did you order seeds from?


----------



## Jacqui

I finally went with Sevin dust on my vines. My son said to do it early, then like once every two weeks. Worked well until I forgot to do it and the darn bugs showed up. Still first year I was able to get any real crop of vine produce.


----------



## Yvonne G

daddykirbs said:


> Where did you order seeds from?



Johnny's Selected Seeds. I usually put "order lettuce seeds online" in the Google search box and choose one from the first page of results. Johnny's had a very nice selection. I have turnip and collard seeds leftover from last year.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I finally went with Sevin dust on my vines. My son said to do it early, then like once every two weeks. Worked well until I forgot to do it and the darn bugs showed up. Still first year I was able to get any real crop of vine produce.



Then you just washed the leaves well before you fed them?


----------



## daddykirbs

Jacqui said:


> I finally went with Sevin dust on my vines. My son said to do it early, then like once every two weeks. Worked well until I forgot to do it and the darn bugs showed up. Still first year I was able to get any real crop of vine produce.


Just a friendly bit of encouragement... be careful with the Sevin dust. It is a poison. There is a lot of controversy around how "safe" it is. Tons of information can be found online about it.

I care about my fellow gardeners


----------



## Jacqui

Sevin us something I use only in rare cases (i.e. my vines) and I have used it as a flea powder in the past. Like I said, it is the only thing I have found that worked on my vine problem. I went from handpicking, to a soap thing, to D earth, nothing worked.

I tried Yvone's dish soap, salt, vinegar stuff on my stinging nettles a couple of times with no luck.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Then you just washed the leaves well before you fed them?



By the time I would fed, nothing is really left to wash off. Lol We get mini rains most nights ( also called dew). The type of dew that drips off anything with height and makes small smoke looking ground fog.


----------



## Yvonne G

I planted my winter garden this a.m. I had about 10 packets of different types of lettuces from reds to lollo rosas to butters, and I had a big bag left over from last year that I thought was collards, however, there were three types of seeds mixed together in there...probably turnips and collards, and a small round seed similar to nasturtium, but not as big. Here is my wheelbarrow full of stuff and the plot I'm working with:








I've got the water going now to keep the cats out of the fresh turned earth.

Last winter I was able to feed from this garden all winter. Of course, to the different lettuces, etc. I picked all the winter weeds that flourish here.


----------



## Jacqui

Oh your comment about the nasturtium... remember my flood? Well it took out the nasturtium seeds I had planted. I had one come up in my front porch doorway and another about 2' away along the sidewalk. This morning as I was feeding waterturtles, I found another one. It was next to the big beak turtle you sent me Yvonne. It took all year for it to grow. Has a couple of leaves on it.


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL! Surprise plants! Love it.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! Surprise plants! Love it.



Keep in mind, I can barely get one to grow when I plant them.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pulled up a bunch of onions yesterday. <huuuuuh...huuuh>...Imagine how good my breath is going to smell....mmmmmm...


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom said:


> View attachment 149605
> 
> Pulled up a bunch of onions yesterday. <huuuuuh...huuuh>...Imagine how good my breath is going to smell....mmmmmm...



I see you've snitched that picture of the "girls" and made it your new avatar. I'm with you. For some odd reason, that picture just takes a hold of one.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yaaaay! I'm glad you approve, Yvonne. I actually have about ten photos from this "cow session," so don't tempt me


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> View attachment 149605
> 
> Pulled up a bunch of onions yesterday. <huuuuuh...huuuh>...Imagine how good my breath is going to smell....mmmmmm...




My fondest memory is when I would climb up into my Mom's lap and her hands always smelled like onions. To me onions smell like love and comfort. I use to enjoy when we would go to the onion sheds to pick up loads of them in our semi. My husband has the opposite thoughts on onions however.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> My fondest memory is when I would climb up into my Mom's lap and her hands always smelled like onions. To me onions smell like love and comfort. I use to enjoy when we would go to the onion sheds to pick up loads of them in our semi. My husband has the opposite thoughts on onions however.


That's cool, Jacqui. Thanks for sharing. My husband actually really likes the smell of them too. To me, a box of onions means great chicken stew for the cool weather that's quickly approaching, which I find comforting and cozy


----------



## Jacqui

Chicken stew? Think I have heard it made with every kind of meat (including turtle), but never chicken.


----------



## Jacqui

In this house, onion goes into just about everything I cook.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> In this house, onion goes into just about everything I cook.


Ben says he'll be over in a handful of hours


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Chicken stew? Think I have heard it made with every kind of meat (including turtle), but never chicken.


Maybe "stew" isn't the right term. If it's watery, I call it soup. If my wooden spoon can stand up in the middle of the pot by itself, than I call it "stew."


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> Maybe "stew" isn't the right term. If it's watery, I call it soup. If my wooden spoon can stand up in the middle of the pot by itself, than I call it "stew."



Chicken pot pie without the crust is really chicken stew?!


----------



## Prairie Mom

We've had a few Flower Flies around this year. They are such amazing wasp mimics. The first one I saw this year was on my oldest daughter who was holding herself still like a statue and mumbled to me like the broken Tin Man from the Wizard of Oz, barely moving her lips like a ventriloquist : "Mom... help me...wasp." I walked up to the cute statue, looked closely, laughed and swatted it away. She had just read about animals that "mimic" and was thrilled to know it was a false alarm.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> Chicken pot pie without the crust is really chicken stew?!


word. 
In my house, it probably would be.


----------



## Prairie Mom

@Yellow Turtle01 I've been meaning to ask you a hibiscus question. I'm growing two in pots for the first time...When do you typically bring yours in for the winter? Do you wait for freezing temps or do it sooner? Also, how much light are you giving yours inside?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Prairie Mom said:


> @Yellow Turtle01 I've been meaning to ask you a hibiscus question. I'm growing two in pots for the first time...When do you typically bring yours in for the winter? Do you wait for freezing temps or do it sooner? Also, how much light are you giving yours inside?


I bring mine in sometime between the end of September and the beginning of October. Mine are currently flowering like crazy right now, so I'll wait until they've finished in a couple weeks before bringing them in. 
I put them in the biggest brightest window  Mine get a little wilty in the first few days, and don't worry if some leaves fall off, those things are tough. 
How cold have your nights been recently?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I bring mine in sometime between the end of September and the beginning of October. Mine are currently flowering like crazy right now, so I'll wait until they've finished in a couple weeks before bringing them in.
> I put them in the biggest brightest window  Mine get a little wilty in the first few days, and don't worry if some leaves fall off, those things are tough.
> How cold have your nights been recently?


Okay, that gives me a good idea. Thank you! And thanks for the warning about falling leaves etc. My weather has been CRAZY this year. It's actually really warm. We've had a day or two in the 80's but the nights are getting down into the low 40's high 30's. This week the nights will be in the high 40's and early 50's which is really nice, so I'll leave them out longer for sure.


----------



## Jacqui

Tropical ones?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Been harvesting some of the older banana tree leaves to dry, They feel just like tobacco leaves being cut to hang but don't stain your skin. I don't hang them I chop them up several times with an electric mower over a few days.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Tropical ones?


The ones that I have in pots are a hybrid that can tolerate colder temperatures, but still not as cold as it gets in a pot in winter. I'm attempting to bring them in and keep them going as a fresh food source.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtulas-Len said:


> Been harvesting some of the older banana tree leaves to dry, They feel just like tobacco leaves being cut to hang but don't stain your skin. I don't hang them I chop them up several times with an electric mower over a few days.
> View attachment 149979


Very cool. That's a gorgeous looking yard too!


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> Been harvesting some of the older banana tree leaves to dry, They feel just like tobacco leaves being cut to hang but don't stain your skin. I don't hang them I chop them up several times with an electric mower over a few days.
> View attachment 149979



I think those are so neat. So tall and junglely.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Been harvesting some of the older banana tree leaves to dry, They feel just like tobacco leaves being cut to hang but don't stain your skin. I don't hang them I chop them up several times with an electric mower over a few days.
> View attachment 149979



Those are beauties, Len. Mine are about 6' tall. They finally grew, however, they aren't nearly as lush and full as yours.

Well, I planted my winter garden on Tuesday and this a.m. I saw they're sprouting:





Now I have to remember to turn on the water occasionally!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Well that was pretty fast, Yvonne! Awesome


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> Been harvesting some of the older banana tree leaves to dry, They feel just like tobacco leaves being cut to hang but don't stain your skin. I don't hang them I chop them up several times with an electric mower over a few days.
> View attachment 149979


Love your plants!!! Your _Opuntia_ looks mighty tasty for a tortoise too -- very cute!

Hi, everyone! I'm in the mitten state, in USDA hardiness zone 6a. My Russian tortoise Stevie has been pretty spoiled with lots of treats that I have researched using this website and The Tortoise Table. @Prairie Mom invited me to post here, so I'm sharing a link to my album of tortoise garden photos: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/media/albums/tortoise-garden-2015.363/

Here is the thread where I tracked a lot of the building of the outdoor enclosure too: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...-russian-tortoise-enclosure-and-garden.92343/

I would say my most successful plant this year was the evening primrose (_Oenothera biennis_) because it started out a couple inches tall and now it's taller than me. A wildflower here, so not difficult to grow at all.  If you have any plant questions, I or my fiancée would be happy to help! We have really gotten into gardening since we've moved into a house!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Love your plants!!! Your _Opuntia_ looks mighty tasty for a tortoise too -- very cute!
> 
> Hi, everyone! I'm in the mitten state, in USDA hardiness zone 6a. My Russian tortoise Stevie has been pretty spoiled with lots of treats that I have researched using this website and The Tortoise Table. @Prairie Mom invited me to post here, so I'm sharing a link to my album of tortoise garden photos: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/media/albums/tortoise-garden-2015.363/
> 
> Here is the thread where I tracked a lot of the building of the outdoor enclosure too: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...-russian-tortoise-enclosure-and-garden.92343/
> 
> I would say my most successful plant this year was the evening primrose (_Oenothera biennis_) because it started out a couple inches tall and now it's taller than me. A wildflower here, so not difficult to grow at all.  If you have any plant questions, I or my fiancée would be happy to help! We have really gotten into gardening since we've moved into a house!


Hello Your tortoise garden is fabulous! I spent a while looking at your album photos and I think something weird is happening on the forum website. It started to look like "thumbs ups" are turning into thumbs down. I stopped clicking because I didn't want to ruin anything!I bet Stevie is very happy and content.

I'm jealous of your evening primrose. I thought I was buying your variety this last Spring and ended up buying this exact one...
http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?catID=761 ...sigh. I was a total nerd and bought three of them.

Glad you joined us. I hope you'll show off your stuff fairly often


----------



## Prairie Mom

The bees decided that my Zucchini plant and my Spaghetti squash plant needed to have a "baby" together.

Here's my typical spaghetti squash...



And here is what it looks like when you have a Zucchini Daddy and a Spaghetti Mommy 


I bet it will taste pretty yummy. I'm looking forward to it 
My yard isn't big enough to properly separate many of my plants and I still get mixes even when I plant stuff in the front yard and in the back. I actually think it's pretty fun to get Frankenstein veg. A year or so ago, we had a zucchini PUMPKIN. It had awesome stripes and looked so cool that I kept it as a decoration until it rotted.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay the first boxes are sent. The post office only had the medium boxes on hand, so that is what I sent. I have no problem sending another box if you want. Barn your box is saying Friday and Chris st and Dawn they say your boxes should be there Saturday.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Okay the first boxes are sent. The post office only had the medium boxes on hand, so that is what I sent. I have no problem sending another box if you want. Barn your box is saying Friday and Chris st and Dawn they say your boxes should be there Saturday.


Thank you so much, Jacqui!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Congratulations to: ND, ME, WY, & MA!!!  You get the honor of the shortest growing season this year! Keep those tortoises cozy!

This website has the predicted FIRST FROST DATES for this year.

http://www.americanmeadows.com/pere...n=20150930+-+Perennials+-+Save+50%+Today+Only

Anyone else having a particularly warm Autumn??? We had snow this time last year.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Congratulations to: ND, ME, WY, & MA!!!  You get the honor of the shortest growing season this year! Keep those tortoises cozy!
> 
> This website has the predicted FIRST FROST DATES for this year.
> 
> http://www.americanmeadows.com/perennial-planting-guide/first-frost-date-chart?message_name=20150930+-+Perennials+-+Save+50%+Today+Only&message_subject=Checklist+For+Fall+Garden+Maintenance+&date_sent=2015-09-30+17:17:37&cohcid=0bc203e8000000000000000000000817e2d7&utm_source=bm23&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Learn+your+first+frost+date.&utm_content=09/30/2015&utm_campaign=20150930+-+Perennials+-+Save+50%+Today+Only
> 
> Anyone else having a particularly warm Autumn??? We had snow this time last year.



According to that, Nebraska will not be having a frost this year!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> According to that, Nebraska will not be having a frost this year!


ba ha haha! Nebraska is the NEW Miami!!! Who knew!?!?!?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> According to that, Nebraska will not be having a frost this year!



And there are no California cities listed either.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> And there are no California cities listed either.


They only listed Sacramento.


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom said:


> They only listed Sacramento.



Really? I missed that. I'll have to look again. Sacramento and Clovis have very similar weather.


----------



## Yvonne G

***Yvonne wipes brow with back of her hand*** I've been given a few weeks reprieve. We normally have frost by Halloween, but that chart says our first frost day will be middle of December. So I have more time than I figured to get the plants put away into the greenhouse.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Here's another one. This lists ONE-no, TWO- Nebraska cities and three CA. AND IT LISTS MY EXACT CITY!!! That almost never happens!
http://www.almanac.com/content/us-frost-chart


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> ba ha haha! Nebraska is the NEW Miami!!! Who knew!?!?!?



Dang, now I will have to move.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Here's another one. This lists ONE-no, TWO- Nebraska cities and three CA. AND IT LISTS MY EXACT CITY!!! That almost never happens!
> http://www.almanac.com/content/us-frost-chart


But these are normal dates, not guess for this year correct?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> But these are normal dates, not guess for this year correct?


Yes, on the Farmer's website, I believe it said "normal average" dates. I'll have to go back and check.


----------



## Prairie Mom

The email I was sent from the first link (American Meadows) w/o Nebraska made it sound like this is what is predicted for this year, but I'm sure both links are going on the averages.


----------



## Momof4

Prairie Mom said:


> Congratulations to: ND, ME, WY, & MA!!!  You get the honor of the shortest growing season this year! Keep those tortoises cozy!
> 
> This website has the predicted FIRST FROST DATES for this year.
> 
> http://www.americanmeadows.com/pere...n=20150930+-+Perennials+-+Save+50%+Today+Only
> 
> Anyone else having a particularly warm Autumn??? We had snow this time last year.



I don't thinks it's unusual but we are still in the 90's and our nights are staying about 65 if not warmer. 
I'm so ready for cooler weather but I do love the heat for the torts!


----------



## Oxalis

Both my fiancee and I love the cooler weather, but the warmer months are just for yard plants and tortoises.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Prairie Mom said:


> Congratulations to: ND, ME, WY, & MA!!!  You get the honor of the shortest growing season this year! Keep those tortoises cozy!
> 
> This website has the predicted FIRST FROST DATES for this year.
> 
> http://www.americanmeadows.com/perennial-planting-guide/first-frost-date-chart?message_name=20150930+-+Perennials+-+Save+50%+Today+Only&message_subject=Checklist+For+Fall+Garden+Maintenance+&date_sent=2015-09-30+17:17:37&cohcid=0bc203e8000000000000000000000817e2d7&utm_source=bm23&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Learn+your+first+frost+date.&utm_content=09/30/2015&utm_campaign=20150930+-+Perennials+-+Save+50%+Today+Only
> 
> Anyone else having a particularly warm Autumn??? We had snow this time last year.


It was 65 today! Have to bring the hibiscuses in soon


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Prairie Mom said:


> The bees decided that my Zucchini plant and my Spaghetti squash plant needed to have a "baby" together.
> 
> Here's my typical spaghetti squash...
> View attachment 150449
> 
> 
> And here is what it looks like when you have a Zucchini Daddy and a Spaghetti Mommy
> View attachment 150450
> 
> I bet it will taste pretty yummy. I'm looking forward to it
> My yard isn't big enough to properly separate many of my plants and I still get mixes even when I plant stuff in the front yard and in the back. I actually think it's pretty fun to get Frankenstein veg. A year or so ago, we had a zucchini PUMPKIN. It had awesome stripes and looked so cool that I kept it as a decoration until it rotted.


Those are huge  For Mavis? 
I can't get too many fruit bearing vines to grow. Animals kept eating the watermelon flowers, pumpkin seeds always get stolen, and this year something horrible happened to the cucumber plants' leaves.
But you can always count on tomatoes


----------



## Jacqui

Len, are you in the expected path of the storm?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> Len, are you in the expected path of the storm?


Yes all of them it seems. Last night we had over 2 inches of rain in a very short time, we have a noreaster that starts moving in Thursday with up to 6 inches of rain and 40 mph winds sometime Friday. Then the hurricane I believe is coming Monday. I'm old and spent a lifetime in this area so hopefully I wont see anything I haven't seen before. My first remembered hurricane is Hazel,it hit on my birthday.The true path of this hurricane is still up in the air,It may miss us here but somewhere along the east coast will probably take a beating. Neither house will flood but could become isolated because of high water.The rain last night brought out 3 more eastern hatchlings, 19 now.


----------



## Jacqui

I think getting Eastern hatchlings is well worth bad weather. Keep safe.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It was 65 today! Have to bring the hibiscuses in soon


uh-oh...so what temps do you usually bring yours in?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Those are huge  For Mavis?
> I can't get too many fruit bearing vines to grow. Animals kept eating the watermelon flowers, pumpkin seeds always get stolen, and this year something horrible happened to the cucumber plants' leaves.
> But you can always count on tomatoes


Nah...the veg is for the people and the leaves are for Mavis, which she really loves. 

Glad you're at least getting tomatoes! Sheesh! I bet you get a lot of wildlife in your pretty wooded area. We ended up having to fence in nearly everything we grow. We spent hardly anything on it and it has really helped.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtulas-Len said:


> Yes all of them it seems. Last night we had over 2 inches of rain in a very short time, we have a noreaster that starts moving in Thursday with up to 6 inches of rain and 40 mph winds sometime Friday. Then the hurricane I believe is coming Monday. I'm old and spent a lifetime in this area so hopefully I wont see anything I haven't seen before. My first remembered hurricane is Hazel,it hit on my birthday.The true path of this hurricane is still up in the air,It may miss us here but somewhere along the east coast will probably take a beating. Neither house will flood but could become isolated because of high water.The rain last night brought out 3 more eastern hatchlings, 19 now.


I'll be thinking of you, Len!!! Please keep us posted on how you're doing!!! So much Storm in such a short time! This is CRAZY!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Turtulas-Len said:


> Yes all of them it seems. Last night we had over 2 inches of rain in a very short time, we have a noreaster that starts moving in Thursday with up to 6 inches of rain and 40 mph winds sometime Friday. Then the hurricane I believe is coming Monday. I'm old and spent a lifetime in this area so hopefully I wont see anything I haven't seen before. My first remembered hurricane is Hazel,it hit on my birthday.The true path of this hurricane is still up in the air,It may miss us here but somewhere along the east coast will probably take a beating. Neither house will flood but could become isolated because of high water.The rain last night brought out 3 more eastern hatchlings, 19 now.


Good luck to them to get out safe!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Prairie Mom said:


> uh-oh...so what temps do you usually bring yours in?


Anything below 60 in the day and I will definitely begin considering it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yipes, Len! Fingers crossed that everything is ok.


----------



## Prairie Mom




----------



## Prairie Mom

It was so cold this weekend that I thought it might snow. We typically have already had snow this time of year. I've moved a bunch of my potted tortoise food into the garage and need to bring them in the house and put them under grow lights. As usual, I can't decide where to put my grow-light setup this year...sigh. The indoor gardening is fun, but the lack of space and house full of gnats is NOT.

I also have another round of winter tortoise food to process. I need to get to it quickly over the next couple days. Lots of bags of leaves to dry and stems to chop and freeze. It feels really good to use up so much of the garden. You go through all this work to grow the stuff and I'm finding it really fulfilling to be able to yank the finished plants and save a lot of them for tortoise food.


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> We typically have already had snow this time of year.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


>


A few years ago, we had snow even earlier. Notice how green everything is... Our snow lady is holding flowers!


----------



## Careym13

Prairie Mom said:


> A few years ago, we had snow even earlier. Notice how green everything is... Our snow lady is holding flowers!
> View attachment 151139


haha...I like the mini wheelbarrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> A few years ago, we had snow even earlier. Notice how green everything is... Our snow lady is holding flowers!
> View attachment 151139


Goodness!!!!!
Horrifying and beautiful at the same time!!.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Careym13 said:


> haha...I like the mini wheelbarrow!


I know! Me too! It's actually pretty functional too. The kids have wheeled it around and filled it up when I've asked them to help me pick tortoise food when it's too cold out


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!!!!!
> Horrifying and beautiful at the same time!!.



This was Sept 11th LAST YEAR. There are blankets and buckets every where from me trying to save what I could. The cruel thing about this snow storm was that the following week was going to be 80'F. We lost all the corn.




This was October 3, 2013



Our county landfill gave away free wood mulch for several years. They only stopped this summer.
http://www.kcwy13.com/home/headline...-Year-After-October-Snow-Storm-278458161.html


----------



## Prairie Mom

And thus we see why only crazy people would have a large tortoise here. I actually JUST MET one other Sulcata owner here. We were both shocked and thought we were the only ones. My sulcata was ditched in the road and I found it. His was bought as a baby and the owner finally figured out the challenges involved were too much for him and asked the high school biology teacher I chatted with if he would take him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> This was Sept 11th LAST YEAR. There are blankets and buckets every where from me trying to save what I could. The cruel thing about this snow storm was that the following week was going to be 80'F. We lost all the corn.
> 
> View attachment 151143
> 
> 
> This was October 3, 2013
> View attachment 151145
> 
> 
> Our county landfill gave away free wood mulch for several years. They only stopped this summer.
> http://www.kcwy13.com/home/headline...-Year-After-October-Snow-Storm-278458161.html


Sorry about the corn.
And the wood mulch.


----------



## Careym13

Prairie Mom said:


> This was Sept 11th LAST YEAR. There are blankets and buckets every where from me trying to save what I could. The cruel thing about this snow storm was that the following week was going to be 80'F. We lost all the corn.
> 
> View attachment 151143
> 
> 
> This was October 3, 2013
> View attachment 151145
> 
> 
> Our county landfill gave away free wood mulch for several years. They only stopped this summer.
> http://www.kcwy13.com/home/headline...-Year-After-October-Snow-Storm-278458161.html


WOW...that is crazy snow for September!


----------



## Jacqui

Len, how is everything holding up?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> Len, how is everything holding up?


Everything kinda fizzled out, Some minor flooding on the lower areas due to higher than normal tides, No damaging winds to speak of. A couple more inches of rain, but it was spread out over a few days Temps were in the 50s day and night but back into the 70s this afternoon when the sun finally showed its self again. No problems at the Md house either..Found numbers 20 and 21 eastern hatchlings today.


----------



## Jacqui

Do we get to see pictures of the little ones (so we can be really good and jealous)? Glad things were not as bad as forecasted.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> Do we get to see pictures of the little ones (so we can be really good and jealous)? Glad things were not as bad as forecasted.


Yes there is a thread about them with pics in Box Turtles


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom said:


> A few years ago, we had snow even earlier. Notice how green everything is... Our snow lady is holding flowers!
> View attachment 151139



I love this picture. Your kids are going to have some very happy memories.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I love this picture. Your kids are going to have some very happy memories.


Thanks. I'm certainly taking enough photos that I don't think they'll have to REMEMBER a thing, except maybe what I LOOK LIKE, because I'm always the one behind the camera.


----------



## Jacqui

Are you "tough" with your plants when it comes to trimming and cutting them out? Especially the volunteer plants?


----------



## Prairie Mom

I butchered my lilac bushes, but that was to save them. They were mostly dead wood when I bought this house, now they've been chopped and are growing back nicely. Other than that, I don't have too many volunteer plants. I don't think I have enough plants period.

You seem like you're pretty tough. I remember you were burning branches for a while last year.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Momof4

Grrrr, the rabbits ate all my hollyhocks!!! I just planted them a few days ago!! I need to block them off some how!! 
Any ideas?


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


>


Ba ha ha ha!!! That was awesome!!! It didn't even show up in my alerts. I'm glad I checked here.

Please accept a free scrub and shoe-shine for your fabulous wellies!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> Grrrr, the rabbits ate all my hollyhocks!!! I just planted them a few days ago!! I need to block them off some how!!
> Any ideas?


Holy cow! I didn't know rabbits would go for these! I'm not too familiar with rabbits. Maybe someone else has ideas, but I would probably start with cheapo chicken wire stapled to a few sticks/wood stakes. I have never found any of the chemical deterrents to work. Sadly, I've only had success with fencing 

I think I have a few volunteer babies from this hollyhock...



I'll send you some!!! Hooray!!! I have something to send!!! They're really small and tiny. It would be a while before they were pretty, but you could easily cover them in a home-made wire tent. I may have some red ones too, but I have to check. I may have picked and froze them for tortoise food.


----------



## Yvonne G

My winter garden is coming along nicely, however there are some pretty big gaps in the lettuce row. I KNOW I distributed the seeds uniformly. Makes me wonder if the birds got to them.


----------



## Yvonne G

Chrissy:

I posted this yesterday after you lambasted us in the spy thread, however, I forgot to hit the "post reply" button. So here it sat.

That double hollyhock is a beauty! Next year will you save me some seeds? I have some very dark red ones I'll trade with you.




I love the doubles, but have never had any. Wouldn't this red one be pretty as a double?


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Ba ha ha ha!!! That was awesome!!! It didn't even show up in my alerts. I'm glad I checked here.
> 
> Please accept a free scrub and shoe-shine for your fabulous wellies!!!!




woo hoo! thank you


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> Chrissy:
> 
> I posted this yesterday after you lambasted us in the spy thread.


Wo! I had no intention of lambasting anyone! I wasn't even FEELING negative. I was cheerful and trying to have a little fun when I simply asked people to post the photo of their plant here too!

Honestly--this is a misunderstanding. I try to make a genuine effort to be kind and live what I believe, sometimes I fail, but I can honestly say that I have been working hard to have my life on the forum and my personal life mimic what my heart believes. When I make a mistake, I have no problem owning it apologizing and trying to do a better job next time. After my post, Dmmj made a sarcastic remark, but he's done that plenty of times and it can be a struggle to know when he is being serious. I was just sarcastic and playful back. No harm intended-Truly! Grandpa turtle made a strange comment that made me sense something was amiss. I asked him about it, but again he was not clear.

A little background...I had been invited in a fun way to start participating in the cold dark room more. It was fun and playful and I felt both welcome and encouraged. I was inspired by Adam to try to visit more parts of the forum and chats I don't often venture to. I had been joking with some members in the cold dark room that sometimes I feel like I'm "dancing alone in the middle of a school dance." Again, just being playful and inviting others to participate here. -That is ALL I was doing in the Spy thread. I didn't mean any harm or to offend anyone. I wasn't trying to take over and get all eyes on me. I'm sorry that I was obviously misunderstood.

-----
Also, for others who are reading this...I'd like to add that the only reason why I started this thread was NOT to get attention (I've heard one or two remarks), but more to have fun "looking over members' garden fences." -It's something I enjoy. This is one of my favorite parts about having my tortoise. I think threads like this have the potential to add something GOOD to the forum and I've tried to keep it going, again, not for eyes on me, but because I saw the potential. Maybe it would be better if a mod started one, so that the small handful of people who have judged me may be satisfied that it's in more neutral hands.

I'll go post part of this on the I spy thread to share what my genuine intentions were and make an apology for the misunderstanding. I came here to learn, but I STAYED because it's been fun.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Wo! I had no intention of lambasting anyone! I wasn't even FEELING negative. I was cheerful and trying to have a little fun when I simply asked people to post the photo of their plant here too!
> 
> Honestly--this is a misunderstanding. I try to make a genuine effort to be kind and live what I believe, sometimes I fail, but I can honestly say that I have been working hard to have my life on the forum and my personal life mimic what my heart believes. When I make a mistake, I have no problem owning it apologizing and trying to do a better job next time. After my post, Dmmj made a sarcastic remark, but he's done that plenty of times and it can be a struggle to know when he is being serious. I was just sarcastic and playful back. No harm intended-Truly! Grandpa turtle made a strange comment that made me sense something was amiss. I asked him about it, but again he was not clear.
> 
> A little background...I had been invited in a fun way to start participating in the cold dark room more. It was fun and playful and I felt both welcome and encouraged. I was inspired by Adam to try to visit more parts of the forum and chats I don't often venture to. I had been joking with some members in the cold dark room that sometimes I feel like I'm "dancing alone in the middle of a school dance." Again, just being playful and inviting others to participate here. -That is ALL I was doing in the Spy thread. I didn't mean any harm or to offend anyone. I wasn't trying to take over and get all eyes on me. I'm sorry that I was obviously misunderstood.
> 
> -----
> Also, for others who are reading this...I'd like to add that the only reason why I started this thread was NOT to get attention (I've heard one or two remarks), but more to have fun "looking over members' garden fences." -It's something I enjoy. This is one of my favorite parts about having my tortoise. I think threads like this have the potential to add something GOOD to the forum and I've tried to keep it going, again, not for eyes on me, but because I saw the potential. Maybe it would be better if a mod started one, so that the small handful of people who have judged me may be satisfied that it's in more neutral hands.
> 
> I'll go post part of this on the I spy thread to share what my genuine intentions were and make an apology for the misunderstanding. I came here to learn, but I STAYED because it's been fun.



Relax you are fine.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Grrrr, the rabbits ate all my hollyhocks!!! I just planted them a few days ago!! I need to block them off some how!!
> Any ideas?



I have some volunteers out in my yard, want some? No idea which is which. Could be white, red, black red, singles or doubles. I have never sent any or even dug one up.


----------



## dmmj

my grape plant after a brief rainstorm


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> I butchered my lilac bushes, but that was to save them. They were mostly dead wood when I bought this house, now they've been chopped and are growing back nicely. Other than that, I don't have too many volunteer plants. I don't think I have enough plants period.
> 
> You seem like you're pretty tough. I remember you were burning branches for a while last year.



Actually, no. I have a hard time killing a plant on purpose. That's why I have a ton of volunteer maple trees. My yard (the public grass strip) has all these little patches where H ollyhocks came up and I won't mow them off.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> my grape plant after a brief rainstorm



Such nice green leaves. Mine are starting to turn brown.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Wo! I had no intention of lambasting anyone! I wasn't even FEELING negative. I was cheerful and trying to have a little fun when I simply asked people to post the photo of their plant here too!
> 
> Honestly--this is a misunderstanding. I try to make a genuine effort to be kind and live what I believe, sometimes I fail, but I can honestly say that I have been working hard to have my life on the forum and my personal life mimic what my heart believes. When I make a mistake, I have no problem owning it apologizing and trying to do a better job next time. After my post, Dmmj made a sarcastic remark, but he's done that plenty of times and it can be a struggle to know when he is being serious. I was just sarcastic and playful back. No harm intended-Truly! Grandpa turtle made a strange comment that made me sense something was amiss. I asked him about it, but again he was not clear.
> 
> A little background...I had been invited in a fun way to start participating in the cold dark room more. It was fun and playful and I felt both welcome and encouraged. I was inspired by Adam to try to visit more parts of the forum and chats I don't often venture to. I had been joking with some members in the cold dark room that sometimes I feel like I'm "dancing alone in the middle of a school dance." Again, just being playful and inviting others to participate here. -That is ALL I was doing in the Spy thread. I didn't mean any harm or to offend anyone. I wasn't trying to take over and get all eyes on me. I'm sorry that I was obviously misunderstood.
> 
> -----
> Also, for others who are reading this...I'd like to add that the only reason why I started this thread was NOT to get attention (I've heard one or two remarks), but more to have fun "looking over members' garden fences." -It's something I enjoy. This is one of my favorite parts about having my tortoise. I think threads like this have the potential to add something GOOD to the forum and I've tried to keep it going, again, not for eyes on me, but because I saw the potential. Maybe it would be better if a mod started one, so that the small handful of people who have judged me may be satisfied that it's in more neutral hands.
> 
> I'll go post part of this on the I spy thread to share what my genuine intentions were and make an apology for the misunderstanding. I came here to learn, but I STAYED because it's been fun.


This is a great thread!!!!
I don't post here often as i am ashamed of my garden which is pretty much dead except for a few weeks in spring, but I like to come here to look at all the lovely flowers and plants and learn something new.
I think they're just joking with you.
Please continue, it's not good if all the threads are run by the moderators (no offence mods), we all have something to contribute, and as you say, these member threads, yours, I Spy, members photos, and dare I say it, my Cold Dark Room as well as several others, all make this great community of ours stronger and more fun.
Hurrah for Chrissy and her Garden Chat!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom said:


> Wo! I had no intention of lambasting anyone! I wasn't even FEELING negative. I was cheerful and trying to have a little fun when I simply asked people to post the photo of their plant here too!



Oh puleeze! I was pulling your chain!!! And David (dmmj) was just being David. He wasn't upset at all. As for the johnandjade/grandpa comment, that one went over my head too. I'm wondering if it wasn't meant for a different thread


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Oh puleeze! I was pulling your chain!!! And David (dmmj) was just being David. He wasn't upset at all. As for the johnandjade/grandpa comment, that one went over my head too. I'm wondering if it wasn't meant for a different thread




its all in good fun im sure


----------



## Oxalis

Made a couple changes in the tortoise garden this afternoon. Sorry for the crummy photos; it's getting cloudy and dark out! Added a cinder block tunnel and removed two giant dandelion plants (sadly). To the right of the tunnel is where I'm hoping to put a rose "tree" next spring.  Also found another plantain growing in our yard so I replanted in Steve's garden.




Here's a blurry (sorry!) photo of my hollyhock, still flowering in October, woo hoo! 




Here's a shot of the whole garden today. I moved the water dish closer to the door so I can wash it easier, and finally bought some pond stones to put around the dish (been meaning to forever!). Some other day, I'll probably move to the mushroom to the corner with the flamingo in the hopes that I don't walk into the cinder blocks and kill my shins...


----------



## Jacqui

Oxalis said:


> Made a couple changes in the tortoise garden this afternoon. Sorry for the crummy photos; it's getting cloudy and dark out! Added a cinder block tunnel and removed two giant dandelion plants (sadly). To the right of the tunnel is where I'm hoping to put a rose "tree" next spring.  Also found another plantain growing in our yard so I replanted in Steve's garden.
> 
> View attachment 151541
> 
> 
> Here's a blurry (sorry!) photo of my hollyhock, still flowering in October, woo hoo!
> 
> View attachment 151542
> 
> 
> Here's a shot of the whole garden today. I moved the water dish closer to the door so I can wash it easier, and finally bought some pond stones to put around the dish (been meaning to forever!). Some other day, I'll probably move to the mushroom to the corner with the flamingo in the hopes that I don't walk into the cinder blocks and kill my shins...
> 
> View attachment 151543



You have a beautiful hollihock, too. Enclosures are a constant change.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oxalis said:


> Made a couple changes in the tortoise garden this afternoon. Sorry for the crummy photos; it's getting cloudy and dark out! Added a cinder block tunnel and removed two giant dandelion plants (sadly). To the right of the tunnel is where I'm hoping to put a rose "tree" next spring.  Also found another plantain growing in our yard so I replanted in Steve's garden.
> 
> View attachment 151541
> 
> 
> Here's a blurry (sorry!) photo of my hollyhock, still flowering in October, woo hoo!
> 
> View attachment 151542
> 
> 
> Here's a shot of the whole garden today. I moved the water dish closer to the door so I can wash it easier, and finally bought some pond stones to put around the dish (been meaning to forever!). Some other day, I'll probably move to the mushroom to the corner with the flamingo in the hopes that I don't walk into the cinder blocks and kill my shins...
> 
> View attachment 151543


Nice!


----------



## Yvonne G

We haven't heard from Chrissy since the "lambasted" folly. Chrissy: I'm so very sorry. I was just trying to be funny. I never in the world intended to hurt your feelings. Darned typing fingers anyway. One just can't get across the tongue-in-cheek on the printed page as you can with the spoken word. I'm so sorry!!!


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> We haven't heard from Chrissy since the "lambasted" folly. Chrissy: I'm so very sorry. I was just trying to be funny. I never in the world intended to hurt your feelings. Darned typing fingers anyway. One just can't get across the tongue-in-cheek on the printed page as you can with the spoken word. I'm so sorry!!!


No idea what's happening, but I'm always happy to talk gardening.  My tortie brought out my inner gardener -- who knew?  The perks of having a tortoise... 

Also, what is the "Cold Dark Room"?


----------



## jaizei

Oxalis said:


> No idea what's happening, but I'm always happy to talk gardening.  My tortie brought out my inner gardener -- who knew?  The perks of having a tortoise...
> 
> Also, what is the "Cold Dark Room"?



a place of intrigue and cheese


----------



## leigti

Prairie Mom said:


> Wo! I had no intention of lambasting anyone! I wasn't even FEELING negative. I was cheerful and trying to have a little fun when I simply asked people to post the photo of their plant here too!
> 
> Honestly--this is a misunderstanding. I try to make a genuine effort to be kind and live what I believe, sometimes I fail, but I can honestly say that I have been working hard to have my life on the forum and my personal life mimic what my heart believes. When I make a mistake, I have no problem owning it apologizing and trying to do a better job next time. After my post, Dmmj made a sarcastic remark, but he's done that plenty of times and it can be a struggle to know when he is being serious. I was just sarcastic and playful back. No harm intended-Truly! Grandpa turtle made a strange comment that made me sense something was amiss. I asked him about it, but again he was not clear.
> 
> A little background...I had been invited in a fun way to start participating in the cold dark room more. It was fun and playful and I felt both welcome and encouraged. I was inspired by Adam to try to visit more parts of the forum and chats I don't often venture to. I had been joking with some members in the cold dark room that sometimes I feel like I'm "dancing alone in the middle of a school dance." Again, just being playful and inviting others to participate here. -That is ALL I was doing in the Spy thread. I didn't mean any harm or to offend anyone. I wasn't trying to take over and get all eyes on me. I'm sorry that I was obviously misunderstood.
> 
> -----
> Also, for others who are reading this...I'd like to add that the only reason why I started this thread was NOT to get attention (I've heard one or two remarks), but more to have fun "looking over members' garden fences." -It's something I enjoy. This is one of my favorite parts about having my tortoise. I think threads like this have the potential to add something GOOD to the forum and I've tried to keep it going, again, not for eyes on me, but because I saw the potential. Maybe it would be better if a mod started one, so that the small handful of people who have judged me may be satisfied that it's in more neutral hands.
> 
> I'll go post part of this on the I spy thread to share what my genuine intentions were and make an apology for the misunderstanding. I came here to learn, but I STAYED because it's been fun.


I didn't take your post is negative, I thought it was funny. And I would've posted a picture here and there but it was dark outside. And the other two commenting I didn't understand either. I think it was a personal joke or had something to do with something long before your post.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Such nice green leaves. Mine are starting to turn brown.


you can blame that on the California sunshine


----------



## dmmj

I think I need a sarcasm font and a moderator font


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Ba ha ha ha!!! That was awesome!!! It didn't even show up in my alerts. I'm glad I checked here.
> 
> Please accept a free scrub and shoe-shine for your fabulous wellies!!!!


all clean


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I think I need a sarcasm font and a moderator font


----------



## jaizei

https://www.themuse.com/advice/8-punctuation-marks-that-really-should-exist


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 151619


Rather excellent.
Can we have these instead of the emojis ?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Rather excellent.
> Can we have these instead of the emojis ?


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Rather excellent.
> Can we have these instead of the emojis ?



Nopers. Could have both though.


----------



## Prairie Mom

So apparently, the way to get traffic is for me to wear egg on my face, drag toilet paper on my shoe, and pick grouchy fights!!! I'm so glad I've figured this out!!! 

Thanks for the kindness...I'm trying to read through everything.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> Oh puleeze! I was pulling your chain!!! And David (dmmj) was just being David. He wasn't upset at all. As for the johnandjade/grandpa comment, that one went over my head too. I'm wondering if it wasn't meant for a different thread


I'm rightfully wearing some deserved egg on my face. I am deeply sorry for the rant, Yvonne. I hope you can forgive me once the well-deserved annoyance dies down.


----------



## dmmj

enough already please can we stop with the self flagellation?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> So apparently, the way to get traffic is for me to wear egg on my face, drag toilet paper on my shoe, and pick grouchy fights!!! I'm so glad I've figured this out!!!
> 
> Thanks for the kindness...I'm trying to read through everything.


Aha!!!!
You have discovered my secret!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> We haven't heard from Chrissy since the "lambasted" folly. Chrissy: I'm so very sorry. I was just trying to be funny. I never in the world intended to hurt your feelings. Darned typing fingers anyway. One just can't get across the tongue-in-cheek on the printed page as you can with the spoken word. I'm so sorry!!!


First off, Yvonne...this is a hundred percent my bad. I'm pretty embarrassed. I hope you'll forgive me.

To respond to Adam and also for Yvonne's eyes as to why I was too sensitive...


Tidgy's Dad said:


> This is a great thread!!!!
> Please continue, it's not good if all the threads are run by the moderators (no offence mods), we all have something to contribute, and as you say, these member threads, yours, I Spy, members photos, and dare I say it, my Cold Dark Room as well as several others, all make this great community of ours stronger and more fun.



Thanks so much for your kindness, Adam. My rant came, because I have actually been on the end of some ugliness. Nothing serious or that I would consider "reportable", just snide remarks and even PMs implying that I'm trying to be "popular." I try to ignore it, but as I've said before, my skin is obviously not thick. I'm aware of my limitations. It's also it's happened more than you'd think. It's annoying and can ruin the fun at times. Lately, I have also gotten some incredibly nice PMs. I should focus on that. I obviously had a moment of weakness and allowed the negative to have greater weight than the good. -This is wrong of me and hopefully I'll grow from it. You are sooooo totally right about the threads you mentioned. I agree with you about members creating threads, but I really have often wondered if this one would be better in the hands of a mod. I wouldn't mind appearing more as a neutral participant, but I'll drop it and just keep going. Thanks, friends.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Made a couple changes in the tortoise garden this afternoon. Sorry for the crummy photos; it's getting cloudy and dark out! Added a cinder block tunnel and removed two giant dandelion plants (sadly). To the right of the tunnel is where I'm hoping to put a rose "tree" next spring.  Also found another plantain growing in our yard so I replanted in Steve's garden.
> 
> View attachment 151541
> 
> 
> Here's a blurry (sorry!) photo of my hollyhock, still flowering in October, woo hoo!
> 
> View attachment 151542
> 
> 
> Here's a shot of the whole garden today. I moved the water dish closer to the door so I can wash it easier, and finally bought some pond stones to put around the dish (been meaning to forever!). Some other day, I'll probably move to the mushroom to the corner with the flamingo in the hopes that I don't walk into the cinder blocks and kill my shins...
> 
> View attachment 151543


Fantastic! Thanks for sharing. It looks so good! I only have a tiny bit of plantain growing too. I should follow your example and transplant some.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Also, what is the "Cold Dark Room"?


Tidy's Dad (Adam) created a funny thread at the bottom of the page in the "personal promotions" section. It's ended up turning into a funny chat room. He even pretends to have games of darts and shouts out how members of the forum are scoring. Here's a link to his opening page... http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/


----------



## Prairie Mom

leigti said:


> I didn't take your post is negative, I thought it was funny. And I would've posted a picture here and there but it was dark outside. And the other two commenting I didn't understand either. I think it was a personal joke or had something to do with something long before your post.


 I did bug someone, but that's okay. I need to focus on the good and not be so sensitive. Thanks so much for your kind response


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Tidy's Dad (Adam) created a funny thread at the bottom of the page in the "personal promotions" section. It's ended up turning into a funny chat room. He even pretends to have games of darts and shouts out how members of the forum are scoring. Here's a link to his opening page... http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/


Thanks!!
Free advertising!
(pretends???? It's all real!!!).


----------



## Prairie Mom

dmmj said:


> I think I need a sarcasm font and a moderator font


You truly don't! I didn't take your response wrong and immediately responded in kind. It wasn't until I had other episodes of weirdness (some obviously imaginary) that I questioned it. Again, my bad.


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 151617


Oh my!!! Those are soooooo sexy!!! <Whi-Whew! > I'm totally getting some for my Ben.

-------By the way, hubby Ben just popped in to pick up some lunch. He says their sexy too. Ha ha ha!


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> Thanks so much for your kindness, Adam. My rant came, because I have actually been on the end of some ugliness. Nothing serious or that I would consider "reportable", just snide remarks and even PMs implying that I'm trying to be "popular." I try to ignore it, but as I've said before, my skin is obviously not thick. I'm aware of my limitations. It's also it's happened more than you'd think. It's annoying and can ruin the fun at times. Lately, I have also gotten some incredibly nice PMs. I should focus on that. I obviously had a moment of weakness and allowed the negative to have greater weight than the good. -This is wrong of me and hopefully I'll grow from it. You are sooooo totally right about the threads you mentioned. I agree with you about members creating threads, but I really have often wondered if this one would be better in the hands of a mod. I wouldn't mind appearing more as a neutral participant, but I'll drop it and just keep going. Thanks, friends.


You're preaching to the choir... I've had a lot of nasty friends in the past, lots of heartbreak... and suffering depression for years definitely doesn't help either. That's probably how I ended up with the sweetheart of animals: the tortoise!


----------



## Oxalis

Also, hugs for @Prairie Mom!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Also, hugs for @Prairie Mom!!!


AWWWW...seriously...reading your post made ME want to send YOU hugs over the internet Thanks for speaking up. I'm glad you're here.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I have to run! Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> So apparently, the way to get traffic is for me to wear egg on my face, drag toilet paper on my shoe, and pick grouchy fights!!! I'm so glad I've figured this out!!!
> 
> Thanks for the kindness...I'm trying to read through everything.



I guess she has not noticed she sat in something  and her pants on the rear end show the stain of it....


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> enough already please can we stop with the self flagellation?



Nah, this is entertaining


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> First off, Yvonne...this is a hundred percent my bad. I'm pretty embarrassed. I hope you'll forgive me.
> 
> To respond to Adam and also for Yvonne's eyes as to why I was too sensitive...
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for your kindness, Adam. My rant came, because I have actually been on the end of some ugliness. Nothing serious or that I would consider "reportable", just snide remarks and even PMs implying that I'm trying to be "popular." I try to ignore it, but as I've said before, my skin is obviously not thick. I'm aware of my limitations. It's also it's happened more than you'd think. It's annoying and can ruin the fun at times. Lately, I have also gotten some incredibly nice PMs. I should focus on that. I obviously had a moment of weakness and allowed the negative to have greater weight than the good. -This is wrong of me and hopefully I'll grow from it. You are sooooo totally right about the threads you mentioned. I agree with you about members creating threads, but I really have often wondered if this one would be better in the hands of a mod. I wouldn't mind appearing more as a neutral participant, but I'll drop it and just keep going. Thanks, friends.



Your seriously getting those kinds of PMs?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Your seriously getting those kinds of PMs?


oh yes...there have been a few. The worst was during the time I supposedly won the millionth post giveaway. -Which I didn't even actually WIN. When Josh announced my name, the thread was immediately locked, I was so excited that I sent him a pm first with all my contact info, and he never responded. I decided there must have been a financial or other reason and didn't pursue it. Meanwhile, I had to deal with enough annoyances that it honestly felt more like a prank. I'm sure it was never intended that way, but it played out the way it played out. I've only mentioned it to one other person until now, but since I just found this ENORMOUS SMEAR on the BACK OF MY JEANS, I'm flapping my lips a little more than usual!!!

Now...I promise... I'm back to making this a Gardening thread from here on out....

Here's a photo of a hummingbird moth



Back to cheerful prettiness and cool bugs and whatnot
I'm off to check another post that people have been really cool about and I'll be popping off again!


----------



## Jacqui

I love hummingbird moths!

... I also have this big nerd bat, if ya ever want me to have a talkin' to at some of those PMers.


----------



## johnandjade

so this is our attempt at an indoor grow....







please excuse the mess, house is a workzone at the moment! grew in coir, they wont grow anymore 

any ideas??? i was thinking of a grow tent? or growing in enclosure?


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> AWWWW...seriously...reading your post made ME want to send YOU hugs over the internet Thanks for speaking up. I'm glad you're here.


You're welcome! You are not alone -- really! After being in close quarters for about 2 yrs, my fiancé and I have really learned how to communicate, but I know that we still have a lot more to learn and that's OK. Communicating on the internet is even harder!  But if you ever need to vent, PM me.

Also, that's a heck of a moth! I realized this summer that I have some flowers for the tortoise that hummingbirds and butterflies apparently like. Does anyone ever have hummingbirds visiting their tortoise garden? 

@johnandjade, do you happen to know what kinds of plants you have growing?


----------



## Jacqui

I have hummingbirds visiting the tortoises' plants in their enclosures. The Althea (Rose of Sharon) seem to be their top pick here.


----------



## Oxalis

I found a hibiscus for Steve's garden, of course, but my boyfriend also surprised me by planting two more hibiscus in the backyard. Next year, we should have a ton more tortoise treats!


----------



## Jacqui

Oxalis said:


> I found a hibiscus for Steve's garden, of course, but my boyfriend also surprised me by planting two more hibiscus in the backyard. Next year, we should have a ton more tortoise treats!



What kind?


----------



## Oxalis

Steve has a _Hibiscus moscheutos_ in his enclosure. The others in our backyard are _Hibiscus syriacus_ and a Kopper King variety (which, according to Wikipedia, can be either _H. coccineus_, _H. laevis_, or _H. moscheutos_). The _laevis_, _moscheutos_, and _syriacus_ species are the ones I know are cold hardy; the first 2 of which are also Michigan natives, woo hoo!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oxalis said:


> Does anyone ever have hummingbirds visiting their tortoise garden?


I do. I've got herds of hummingbirds here to the point of me watching them and their dive bombing battles. We have hardy fuchsia that's about 3' tall as well as trumpet vines covering most the front porch roof. The humming birds seem to really like the fuchsia which is too bad. This is a large plant with thin maybe 1/8" branches. Our cats have learned that they can lie hidden from the birds under those weeping branches and at the right time they launch themselves out. I don't mind the cats going after birds, but they best not go for my crows and I wish I could get them to leave the hummers alone.


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> so this is our attempt at an indoor grow....
> View attachment 151905
> View attachment 151906
> View attachment 151907
> View attachment 151908
> 
> 
> 
> please excuse the mess, house is a workzone at the moment! grew in coir, they wont grow anymore
> 
> any ideas??? i was thinking of a grow tent? or growing in enclosure?


You definitely have the right idea for getting the seeds to germinate. A Tupperware with a lid is the right idea for keeping the seeds moist to germinate. Once my seeds have sprouted, I usually uncover my own and let them get air.

When I look closely at your picture the biggest thing that I see is that your seedlings are really "stretching" and looking for light. This usually leads to weak plants. I use a fluorescent aquarium/grow light tube or "daylight" fluorescent tubes. -They both work really well. And I place my light as close to the plants as I can without them touching the light and burning. I place them REALLY CLOSE like 1-2 inches (2-5cm) and raise the lights with the plants as they grow taller.

@Odin's Gma gets good results without using growlights. Have any thoughts, Gma? Do you see the same thing when you look at the photo?


Also for soil:
I have had good results putting a thin layer of coir on TOP of good potting soil. This can save you from having to transplant later on... When the plant gets bigger and needs more nutrition, it can reach its roots down into the soil.



here's some potting soil on coir. 



And then I cover them up the way you did and let them air out as they sprout.

I want to know what's in your seed packet! I don't like the growing trend of not listing the tortoise food seeds. grrr...

Thanks for posting, John


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> You're welcome! You are not alone -- really! After being in close quarters for about 2 yrs, my fiancé and I have really learned how to communicate, but I know that we still have a lot more to learn and that's OK. Communicating on the internet is even harder!  But if you ever need to vent, PM me.
> 
> Also, that's a heck of a moth! I realized this summer that I have some flowers for the tortoise that hummingbirds and butterflies apparently like. Does anyone ever have hummingbirds visiting their tortoise garden?
> 
> @johnandjade, do you happen to know what kinds of plants you have growing?


Awesome Thank you!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oh...I'm jealous of all you guys with hummingbirds!!! We only get one or two on a rare occasion as they are migrating to other parts of the country. The kids and I recently went to an out-of-state zoo. We were at the Elephant area. We love elephants (one of my fav animals!) and it was funny because the kids and I weren't paying attention to the Elephants and instead were watching the humming birds and taking photos of them as they visited plants near the elephants.


----------



## Odin's Gma

johnandjade said:


> so this is our attempt at an indoor grow......
> please excuse the mess, house is a workzone at the moment! grew in coir, they wont grow anymore
> 
> any ideas??? i was thinking of a grow tent? or growing in enclosure?





Prairie Mom said:


> @Odin's Gma gets good results without using growlights. Have any thoughts, Gma? Do you see the same thing when you look at the photo?



I sure do! I agree that more light will certainly help. I keep my plants as close to the south facing windows as possible and regularly rotate them. Once they start to lean toward the window, I turn them around so they can do a little back bend. We will call it seedling yoga.  Personally, I think it toughens them up, but i'm just a crazy lady with a lot of dirt and seeds, so what do I know. 
That said, just because they are spindly, doesn't mean they won't survive. I have had some pretty scrawny little seedlings turn out to be wonderfully strong in the long run!
Another tip, as Prairie Mom and I both do, using a good organic potting soil and covering it with coco coir, rather than planting in only coco coir. Coir just doesn't have the nutrients to sustain ongoing growth for the seedlings, and the same can be said for any of the seed starting mixes they sell in stores. Yes, they will sprout, but soon they run out of food and then they just kind of keel over. I have gotten my best results sprinkling the seeds right on top of the organic soil and then covering the seeds with the recommended amount of coco coir. That way the seeds are moist and protected, and the seedlings have a nice easy passage through the light coir, yet have all kinds of tasty goodness under their feet.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Steve has a _Hibiscus moscheutos_ in his enclosure. The others in our backyard are _Hibiscus syriacus_ and a Kopper King variety (which, according to Wikipedia, can be either _H. coccineus_, _H. laevis_, or _H. moscheutos_). The _laevis_, _moscheutos_, and _syriacus_ species are the ones I know are cold hardy; the first 2 of which are also Michigan natives, woo hoo!


I need to look into those!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Odin's Gma said:


> I sure do! I agree that more light will certainly help. .


Thanks so much for taking a mo' to respond



Odin's Gma said:


> Coir just doesn't have the nutrients to sustain ongoing growth for the seedlings, and the same can be said for any of the seed starting mixes they sell in stores. Yes, they will sprout, but soon they run out of food and then they just kind of keel over. I have gotten my best results sprinkling the seeds right on top of the organic soil and then covering the seeds with the recommended amount of coco coir. That way the seeds are moist and protected, and the seedlings have a nice easy passage through the light coir, yet have all kinds of tasty goodness under their feet.


^-------your explanation here is so well done!

Keep doing your seedling yoga! You're results speak for themselves!


----------



## Blakem

Well, once again I've caught up on this thread. I am looking forward to having a house were I can have a steady garden. I live in my own place, but it's not for long. 

The summer garden is about at an end. I believe I am a little late in just starting to think about a winter garden. The last few years, I've experimented with some success at the current house. The dirt have been treated with steer manure, very little chicken poo, and soil. It has gotten better in production, but not where I'd like for it to be. Lately, I've been pondering a raised garden. I know they're easy to build and can be cheap, but I'm not so motivated to get it started! I know I'd love it when the work had been completed, I just don't know if I want to make the effort and then move out within the next 1-2 years. And I know I should take advantage of the great central valley climate! Anywyas, sorry for the rant. 

I've been busy with my student teaching(which is a full time job and no pay!), working a little, homework, night class, and planning a wedding. Whew! Glad I was able to read an dsee some wonderful ideas here. It's always enjoyable to look at the beautiful gardens! SOme day...


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> You definitely have the right idea for getting the seeds to germinate. A Tupperware with a lid is the right idea for keeping the seeds moist to germinate. Once my seeds have sprouted, I usually uncover my own and let them get air.
> 
> When I look closely at your picture the biggest thing that I see is that your seedlings are really "stretching" and looking for light. This usually leads to weak plants. I use a fluorescent aquarium/grow light tube or "daylight" fluorescent tubes. -They both work really well. And I place my light as close to the plants as I can without them touching the light and burning. I place them REALLY CLOSE like 1-2 inches (2-5cm) and raise the lights with the plants as they grow taller.
> 
> @Odin's Gma gets good results without using growlights. Have any thoughts, Gma? Do you see the same thing when you look at the photo?
> 
> 
> Also for soil:
> I have had good results putting a thin layer of coir on TOP of good potting soil. This can save you from having to transplant later on... When the plant gets bigger and needs more nutrition, it can reach its roots down into the soil.
> 
> View attachment 152068
> 
> here's some potting soil on coir.
> 
> View attachment 152069
> 
> And then I cover them up the way you did and let them air out as they sprout.
> 
> I want to know what's in your seed packet! I don't like the growing trend of not listing the tortoise food seeds. grrr...
> 
> Thanks for posting, John




thank you, i'll try that


----------



## johnandjade

Odin's Gma said:


> I sure do! I agree that more light will certainly help. I keep my plants as close to the south facing windows as possible and regularly rotate them. Once they start to lean toward the window, I turn them around so they can do a little back bend. We will call it seedling yoga.  Personally, I think it toughens them up, but i'm just a crazy lady with a lot of dirt and seeds, so what do I know.
> That said, just because they are spindly, doesn't mean they won't survive. I have had some pretty scrawny little seedlings turn out to be wonderfully strong in the long run!
> Another tip, as Prairie Mom and I both do, using a good organic potting soil and covering it with coco coir, rather than planting in only coco coir. Coir just doesn't have the nutrients to sustain ongoing growth for the seedlings, and the same can be said for any of the seed starting mixes they sell in stores. Yes, they will sprout, but soon they run out of food and then they just kind of keel over. I have gotten my best results sprinkling the seeds right on top of the organic soil and then covering the seeds with the recommended amount of coco coir. That way the seeds are moist and protected, and the seedlings have a nice easy passage through the light coir, yet have all kinds of tasty goodness under their feet.





going to bin the current attempt and start a fresh, will try a fresh with methods mentioned


----------



## Oxalis

Odin's Gma said:


> I sure do! I agree that more light will certainly help. I keep my plants as close to the south facing windows as possible and regularly rotate them. Once they start to lean toward the window, I turn them around so they can do a little back bend. We will call it seedling yoga.  Personally, I think it toughens them up, but i'm just a crazy lady with a lot of dirt and seeds, so what do I know.
> That said, just because they are spindly, doesn't mean they won't survive. I have had some pretty scrawny little seedlings turn out to be wonderfully strong in the long run!
> Another tip, as Prairie Mom and I both do, using a good organic potting soil and covering it with coco coir, rather than planting in only coco coir. Coir just doesn't have the nutrients to sustain ongoing growth for the seedlings, and the same can be said for any of the seed starting mixes they sell in stores. Yes, they will sprout, but soon they run out of food and then they just kind of keel over. I have gotten my best results sprinkling the seeds right on top of the organic soil and then covering the seeds with the recommended amount of coco coir. That way the seeds are moist and protected, and the seedlings have a nice easy passage through the light coir, yet have all kinds of tasty goodness under their feet.


That has me wondering whether a small amount of coco coir over baby plants outside will keep them warm and cozy over the winter!


----------



## Oxalis

Blake m said:


> Well, once again I've caught up on this thread. I am looking forward to having a house were I can have a steady garden. I live in my own place, but it's not for long.
> 
> The summer garden is about at an end. I believe I am a little late in just starting to think about a winter garden. The last few years, I've experimented with some success at the current house. The dirt have been treated with steer manure, very little chicken poo, and soil. It has gotten better in production, but not where I'd like for it to be. Lately, I've been pondering a raised garden. I know they're easy to build and can be cheap, but I'm not so motivated to get it started! I know I'd love it when the work had been completed, I just don't know if I want to make the effort and then move out within the next 1-2 years. And I know I should take advantage of the great central valley climate! Anywyas, sorry for the rant.
> 
> I've been busy with my student teaching(which is a full time job and no pay!), working a little, homework, night class, and planning a wedding. Whew! Glad I was able to read an dsee some wonderful ideas here. It's always enjoyable to look at the beautiful gardens! SOme day...


Thanks for taking the time out to share! I really feel for ya! I'm also going crazy at work, have homework, and am planning a wedding as well, so life is stressful now!! When I lived in an apartment a couple years ago too, it was nearly impossible to have a balcony garden.  But if you really love something like a garden, I definitely think it will become a dream fulfilled someday!  All you have to do is start small, with one potted plant inside, and then soon you will have more babies and gain some useful gardening skills! Before you know it, a garden will magically appear!


----------



## Odin's Gma

Oxalis said:


> That has me wondering whether a small amount of coco coir over baby plants outside will keep them warm and cozy over the winter!


Hmm. I would imagine that it would have the same effect as heavier mulches on sturdier plants. Maybe I will try it on some of the seeds I will be putting out that need to overwinter before they sprout!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Blake m said:


> Well, once again I've caught up on this thread. I am looking forward to having a house were I can have a steady garden. I live in my own place, but it's not for long.
> 
> The summer garden is about at an end. I believe I am a little late in just starting to think about a winter garden. The last few years, I've experimented with some success at the current house. The dirt have been treated with steer manure, very little chicken poo, and soil. It has gotten better in production, but not where I'd like for it to be. Lately, I've been pondering a raised garden. I know they're easy to build and can be cheap, but I'm not so motivated to get it started! I know I'd love it when the work had been completed, I just don't know if I want to make the effort and then move out within the next 1-2 years. And I know I should take advantage of the great central valley climate! Anywyas, sorry for the rant.
> 
> I've been busy with my student teaching(which is a full time job and no pay!), working a little, homework, night class, and planning a wedding. Whew! Glad I was able to read an dsee some wonderful ideas here. It's always enjoyable to look at the beautiful gardens! SOme day...


YAAAAY!!! I'm hearing wedding bells ringing across the internet!!! Hooray! I'm so glad to hear that you've moved on to the planning stage


My summer garden is at an end as well. I felt very disappointed when I filled out my grocery list this week and had to spend money on the things I've had in abundane all summer for the price of a bit of water.

About your raised garden...if you're really planning on moving in a year or so, I'm not sure I would do it. They don't raise property value and you can always do an in-ground garden. One of the biggest advantages to raised gardens is that the soil heats up faster in the Spring and the soil becomes a bit easier to work. You're already in a decent climate and experimenting with soil mending. If you don't have a rotor-tiller, you could rent one from an equipment rental place and dig up a nice patch of dirt.

My goal is to work on my soil quality. Let me know if you come up with some good tips and tricks! Good luck with your student teaching too!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> going to bin the current attempt and start a fresh, will try a fresh with methods mentioned


I don't think you need to! If you get some nice big flowers/weeds you can always dig it up and put it in soil. If you want to start over, I understand, but I really think you just need more light.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> That has me wondering whether a small amount of coco coir over baby plants outside will keep them warm and cozy over the winter!





Odin's Gma said:


> Hmm. I would imagine that it would have the same effect as heavier mulches on sturdier plants. Maybe I will try it on some of the seeds I will be putting out that need to overwinter before they sprout!


I'm not sure about that in Michigan. I suspect some kind of mulch would work better (wood chips, lawn clippings, etc). If either of you try it and it works, please share what you did! I'm curious.


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> I don't think you need to! If you get some nice big flowers/weeds you can always dig it up and put it in soil. If you want to start over, I understand, but I really think you just need more light.




have took onboard advice with the tort plants, jade clones, hopefully successfully.. so far so good and spiders are almost ready to clone , 


yeah, fresh start with the grow box... think will add in a raised platform to house it in enclosure?


----------



## johnandjade

oppss...adds pic


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oppss...adds pic
> View attachment 152251


Most splendid!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> oppss...adds pic
> View attachment 152251


Looks Terrific, John!!! Really nice!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I've had dissected plant parts all over my kitchen the past week or so and I've come to the conclusion that with my pets, various ongoing construction projects, and everything we do inside during the winter, my home will never be CLEAN LIKE 'NORMAL' PEOPLE'S HOUSES

Last year's kitchen...









I even have plants on top of the fridge. Oh look! The jars are where we keep the tea we make in the garden

Last year's livingroom during "repotting day"











^----still my favorite photo. Look at her go! She was four!





And my kitchen floor this week has had even worse than this. I really should have snapped a photo earlier on when I had plants being chopping on the counters and more dirt on the floor. Yes, we do eat from this kitchen...please don't call the health inspector!



Well, we're a DIRTY but cheerful Lot!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oh yes... And I had a silly "DUH!" moment...
If you are freezing things like squash stems as I've written about before...SHEESH...triple layer pans with aluminum foil, rather than being a dork like me and freezing single trays at a time. MAN!!!--I'm slow, but I guess I get there in the end...


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> Oh yes... And I had a silly "DUH!" moment...
> If you are freezing things like squash stems as I've written about before...SHEESH...triple layer pans with aluminum foil, rather than being a dork like me and freezing single trays at a time. MAN!!!--I'm slow, but I guess I get there in the end...
> View attachment 152419


Wow, that's a lot! Great to see the young generation learning about plants and ecology! I'm grateful my parents stressed the importance of that when I was young. Now I think I have a deeper appreciation for gardening and biodiversity than most people my age. Plants and animals are definitely something we need to treasure (especially the tortoises)!


----------



## Yvonne G

You are amazing, Chrissy. I look forward to every single one of your posts.


----------



## Nephelle

Hello all!

I thought I would jump into this thread with a whine LOL

Look what I found this morning on my porch! These were my brand new baby trays of Forget Me Nots and clover that I started last week, and was trying to soak up a last bit of sunshine outside before the nights get cold. Some jerk squirrel came and dug holes in several of my pots AND Millie's outdoor enclosure. And why is it a jerk squirrel? 

*It didn't even leave me an acorn.
*
So I was vandalized and rejected. 

hahahahaha

Happy Wednesday, all


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> You are amazing, Chrissy. I look forward to every single one of your posts.


Thank you, Yvonne. I think YOU'RE AMAZING. Please consider yourself hugged! --woops! My hand are dirty


----------



## Prairie Mom

Nephelle said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I thought I would jump into this thread with a whine LOL
> 
> Look what I found this morning on my porch! These were my brand new baby trays of Forget Me Nots and clover that I started last week, and was trying to soak up a last bit of sunshine outside before the nights get cold. Some jerk squirrel came and dug holes in several of my pots AND Millie's outdoor enclosure. And why is it a jerk squirrel?
> 
> *It didn't even leave me an acorn.
> *
> So I was vandalized and rejected.
> 
> hahahahaha
> 
> Happy Wednesday, all
> 
> View attachment 152438


UNBELIEVEABLE!!! I've never come across this in my life!!! It looks like you can probably still save some of those, but SHEESH!


----------



## Yvonne G

***Yvonne backs up to the mirror and sees two muddy paw prints on her back***


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nephelle said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I thought I would jump into this thread with a whine LOL
> 
> Look what I found this morning on my porch! These were my brand new baby trays of Forget Me Nots and clover that I started last week, and was trying to soak up a last bit of sunshine outside before the nights get cold. Some jerk squirrel came and dug holes in several of my pots AND Millie's outdoor enclosure. And why is it a jerk squirrel?
> 
> *It didn't even leave me an acorn.
> *
> So I was vandalized and rejected.
> 
> hahahahaha
> 
> Happy Wednesday, all
> 
> View attachment 152438


Barbecued squirrel is delicious.


----------



## Nephelle

Prairie Mom said:


> UNBELIEVEABLE!!! I've never come across this in my life!!! It looks like you can probably still save some of those, but SHEESH!



I KNOW RIGHT!? hahahaha I think I can save most of the forget me nots, luckily it's overcast today so nothing dried out before I found them. Guess it's time to make some space on the window sills before it happens again! They've had a taste of my organic potting soil now--they'll be back!

We found a craigslist ad for what looks like metal shelving from a restaurant walk-in. 4 shelving units for $80. I think I could hang my lights from those pretty easily...I'm tempted! Gotta do something before the squirrel mafia hits again!



Tidgy's Dad said:


> Barbecued squirrel is delicious.



HA! They are fat squirrels, too. Fat little jerk squirrels. LOL.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Wow, that's a lot! Great to see the young generation learning about plants and ecology! I'm grateful my parents stressed the importance of that when I was young. Now I think I have a deeper appreciation for gardening and biodiversity than most people my age. Plants and animals are definitely something we need to treasure (especially the tortoises)!


I whole-heartedly agree!!! I do think that in some respects gardening and concerns regarding biodiversity are making a come-back to the younger crowd. I hope the trend gets bigger. 

Also, as a side note...way earlier in the forum Yvonne, @Jacqui, and I all shared about gardening in our families and how it has influenced us. Here's a link to the page, so you don't have to hunt for it... http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...rts-and-people-♫-♫.104546/page-11#post-988261 Jacqui started the conversations a few posts above my big one. If you ever want to share yourself, please do!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Nephelle said:


> I KNOW RIGHT!? hahahaha I think I can save most of the forget me nots, luckily it's overcast today so nothing dried out before I found them. Guess it's time to make some space on the window sills before it happens again! They've had a taste of my organic potting soil now--they'll be back!
> 
> We found a craigslist ad for what looks like metal shelving from a restaurant walk-in. 4 shelving units for $80. I think I could hang my lights from those pretty easily...I'm tempted! Gotta do something before the squirrel mafia hits again!
> 
> 
> 
> HA! They are fat squirrels, too. Fat little jerk squirrels. LOL.


I'm still giggling at your "squirrel mafia"


----------



## Oxalis

Sorry to hear about the plant tragedy with the squirrel! Bad squirrel!! HUGS!  You may need a tortoise watch guard!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

What do you think chiapoo or poochia ?

This is a blooming ear that I spotted today


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> What do you think chiapoo or poochia ?
> View attachment 152489
> This is a blooming ear that I spotted today
> View attachment 152488


Woah, very cool plants!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtulas-Len said:


> What do you think chiapoo or poochia ?
> View attachment 152489
> This is a blooming ear that I spotted today
> View attachment 152488


Ha ha ha!!! POOCHIA! Wait...Chiapoo! ...I can't decide!!! It's so awesome!!! Ha ha ha!!!

----
I've never actually seen an Elephant ear bloom before. Very cool.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtulas-Len said:


> What do you think chiapoo or poochia ?
> View attachment 152489
> ]


Wait...Let me look it up on the TURDIS Table. 

ba ha haha...okay...I'll stop


----------



## Momof4

Prairie Mom said:


> I've had dissected plant parts all over my kitchen the past week or so and I've come to the conclusion that with my pets, various ongoing construction projects, and everything we do inside during the winter, my home will never be CLEAN LIKE 'NORMAL' PEOPLE'S HOUSES
> 
> Last year's kitchen...
> View attachment 152409
> 
> 
> View attachment 152410
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152411
> 
> I even have plants on top of the fridge. Oh look! The jars are where we keep the tea we make in the garden
> 
> Last year's livingroom during "repotting day"
> View attachment 152412
> 
> 
> View attachment 152413
> 
> 
> View attachment 152414
> 
> 
> View attachment 152415
> 
> ^----still my favorite photo. Look at her go! She was four!
> 
> View attachment 152416
> 
> 
> 
> And my kitchen floor this week has had even worse than this. I really should have snapped a photo earlier on when I had plants being chopping on the counters and more dirt on the floor. Yes, we do eat from this kitchen...please don't call the health inspector!
> View attachment 152417
> 
> 
> Well, we're a DIRTY but cheerful Lot!




Love it!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Wait...Let me look it up on the TURDIS Table.
> 
> ba ha haha...okay...I'll stop


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


Turdis table...because it's a poop plant...get it? Get IT?!? <the sound of crickets can be heard across the internet>


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Turdis table...because it's a poop plant...get it? Get IT?!? <the sound of crickets can be heard across the internet>


And a tumbleweed rolls by.
Yes, i got it.
Unfortunately.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And a tumbleweed rolls by.
> .


Bwa haa ha ha


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I need some help with Franklin the money tree!




He doesn't usually live outdoors, but he's been very droopy and we thought some sun might cheer him up. 
The parts if his braided trunk that aren't growing anything seem to be very squishy and a little rotten! 
His soil is very moist (I think it's due to the decorative stones that are usually in the pot!) so he hasn't been watered in a few weeks to let it dry out. 
Franklin is almost 6yo, so I really do hope he gets better soon. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Yvonne G

It's probably too late to save Franklin. The trunk is rotten. If you can cut it back from the root side up until you come to uninfected tissue, you may be able to start what's left as a cutting. But from the scar on the trunk down, it's rotten.


----------



## Yvonne G

Anybody have any good suggestions for an edible ground cover that grows quickly and in the shade with absolutely no sun?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I need some help with Franklin the money tree!
> View attachment 152575
> View attachment 152576
> View attachment 152577
> 
> He doesn't usually live outdoors, but he's been very droopy and we thought some sun might cheer him up.
> The parts if his braided trunk that aren't growing anything seem to be very squishy and a little rotten!
> His soil is very moist (I think it's due to the decorative stones that are usually in the pot!) so he hasn't been watered in a few weeks to let it dry out.
> Franklin is almost 6yo, so I really do hope he gets better soon.
> Any suggestions?


Darn...that's too bad. If the other parts of the braded trunks are okay, my weak attempt would be to cut the rotten trunk as Yvonne suggests and see if the other ones will recover.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> Anybody have any good suggestions for an edible ground cover that grows quickly and in the shade with absolutely no sun?


You've picked a tough one. I hope other people have ideas, because I'm not sure I have great answers for you. If I were in your shoes, I would probably try out "alpine strawberries." They're smaller plants and would be the closest thing I can think of that can form a ground cover. I have seen them deep in forests without any good light. I want to get some for shady parts of my yard. They're starting to be a bit "trendy" and that worries me that the price may be going up with the interest. 

Not really "groundcovers" but Mint can be pretty shade tolerant. There are some varieties of mint that aren't so stalky like strawberry mint and pineapple mint. Groupings of shorter varieties of Hosta? Plain ol' "Shade grass"?? I have wild violets (viola sororia) in deep shade that don't flower.

I'm interested in a plant called "Caucasion Spinach." It's a vine that grows directly below trees. I haven't found any info yet on whether it's tortoise friendly, but it's edible for people and I've been curious to check it out.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Anybody have any good suggestions for an edible ground cover that grows quickly and in the shade with absolutely no sun?



How about Dichondra and clover? 
I buy the Dichondra at HD. 
Kentucky Blue grass does well in shade.


----------



## Yvonne G

Clovr is a good suggestion. This area is my "rain forest" and is inhabited by very destructive tortoises. I've got it fenced off from them because I want to plant ground cover. If I can get the clover started and it takes hold, that would probably be pretty indestructible.

I have ordered some creeping Jenny, and I'll toss out some clover seeds. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Does clover need shade???? I've had trouble growing it! Maybe this is the reason! I've been giving it a lot of light.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I also love the idea of using creeping jenny. I never thought about it as tortoise food.


----------



## Nephelle

Yvonne G said:


> Clovr is a good suggestion. This area is my "rain forest" and is inhabited by very destructive tortoises. I've got it fenced off from them because I want to plant ground cover. If I can get the clover started and it takes hold, that would probably be pretty indestructible.
> 
> I have ordered some creeping Jenny, and I'll toss out some clover seeds. Thanks for the suggestions.


Did you order your creeping Jenny online, by chance? If so, would be grateful for the link <3


----------



## Momof4

Nephelle said:


> Did you order your creeping Jenny online, by chance? If so, would be grateful for the link <3




I would like the link as well!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Oh darn  Thanks folks.


----------



## Yvonne G

Nephelle said:


> Did you order your creeping Jenny online, by chance? If so, would be grateful for the link <3



I bought three small pots of it on Amazon.com, however, when I clicked to change the number to 5, a message came back that the seller only had three.


----------



## Nephelle

Yvonne G said:


> I bought three small pots of it on Amazon.com, however, when I clicked to change the number to 5, a message came back that the seller only had three.



Yvonne took all the creeping jenny!! GET HER!! hahahahaha Thank you! I wasn't sure if it was a live plant sort of thing. I will check around and see what I can find 

On another non-creeping jenny, limited basis note, I found these on Etsy...it's a BOGO but it looks like she only has a few - 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/93681656/spider-plant-baby-bogo-sale-grow-your


----------



## Prairie Mom

Nephelle said:


> Yvonne took all the creeping jenny!! GET HER!! hahahahaha Thank you! I wasn't sure if it was a live plant sort of thing. I will check around and see what I can find
> 
> On another non-creeping jenny, limited basis note, I found these on Etsy...it's a BOGO but it looks like she only has a few -
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/93681656/spider-plant-baby-bogo-sale-grow-your


Dang, If you don't have a tortoise to eat your spider plants, trying to sell the babies is a pretty good idea!


----------



## Momof4

I just looked up Creeping Jenny and I just realized it's moneywort! Duh!

I bought a flat at my nursery a few months back and lost all of it 

I may try again in some shade.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> I just looked up Creeping Jenny and I just realized it's moneywort! Duh!
> 
> I bought a flat at my nursery a few months back and lost all of it
> 
> I may try again in some shade.


It's impossible to keep all the names straight. If you try it again, please share what works best. This plant never even occurred to me before, so it's kind of a fun idea


----------



## Prairie Mom

*I'm processing a bit more tortoise food today.*

* I've dug up my carrots and will be saving the tops to mix in with my winter diet every once in a while.* I'm freezing the tops. I already know they'll handle freezing fine, because I've overwintered carrots outside and still saw some green.





I'm going to leave the couple tiny carrot roots that didn't grow. My sulcata so rarely gets sugar (fruit or veg), so I don't mind her having a tiny treat now and again.



*Yanked my final green and healthy spaghetti squash plant*. It was flowering and starting to get "baby squashes," but there is no way anything will ripen in time. The value in tortoise food was far greater than any vegetable it was trying to produce right now.

*Near the automatic can opener you can see some older zinnias that I pulled out of the carrot bed too.* I'll be chopping those up and freezing them as well. They don't freeze as nice as other plants do, but they still work so I'm going to do it. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/these-can-be-frozen-thawed-and-retain-good-texture.128563/


----------



## Prairie Mom

My carrot patch was quite a "bummer" this year.




Half the carrots seeds got eaten by birds and the seeds that I tried out this year were pretty worthless. They were "Danvers half long carrot seeds."

I decided to try them out because they ripen faster and I hoped to have more than one harvest during my short growing season rather than overwintering some like I did the year before. -Anyway...these carrots were not "half long" (well... maybe one or two were), most of them were tiny! I spent all that effort to grow itty bitty baby carrots! The annoying this is that I also bought "baby carrot" seeds for my kids to grow in flower boxes and those were so tiny that they wouldn't even qualify as a MOUTH FULL! I should have planted the "Danvers in the kids flower boxes" as the baby carrots and not even waste my time on the "baby carrot" seeds.

One thing I DID like about the carrot patch this year is that I planted Zinnia with the carrots to mark my rows. They ended up being a huge variety of zinnia, but it looked great, treated pollinators, and didn't really affect my carrots too badly. I'll probably do that again in the future.



So far, my favorite carrots (especially for over wintering) remain The Napoli hybrid carrots. https://www.jungseed.com/P/01656/Napoli+Hybrid+Carrot

They were so sweet after going through cold temps and weren't woody in the slightest. They were sweet and crisp.


We dug these up when the ground thawed at the end of last winter.

I won't be overwintering any this year, because I need to amend my soil in that garden bed really badly before the ground totally freezes. It's already getting really hard! I have work to do!


----------



## Yvonne G

You're so ambitious. Busy, busy, busy!

I glanced up at my tortoise garden as I was walking back to the house from setting out the garbage cans this a.m., and the turnips need to be cut back. So Tomorrow a.m. I'll be out there with the scissors cutting some greens for the tortoises. No pictures today, but I'll get a couple tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> My carrot patch was quite a "bummer" this year.
> 
> View attachment 153286
> 
> 
> Half the carrots seeds got eaten by birds and the seeds that I tried out this year were pretty worthless. They were "Danvers half long carrot seeds."
> 
> I decided to try them out because they ripen faster and I hoped to have more than one harvest during my short growing season rather than overwintering some like I did the year before. -Anyway...these carrots were not "half long" (well... maybe one or two were), most of them were tiny! I spent all that effort to grow itty bitty baby carrots! The annoying this is that I also bought "baby carrot" seeds for my kids to grow in flower boxes and those were so tiny that they wouldn't even qualify as a MOUTH FULL! I should have planted the "Danvers in the kids flower boxes" as the baby carrots and not even waste my time on the "baby carrot" seeds.
> 
> One thing I DID like about the carrot patch this year is that I planted Zinnia with the carrots to mark my rows. They ended up being a huge variety of zinnia, but it looked great, treated pollinators, and didn't really affect my carrots too badly. I'll probably do that again in the future.
> View attachment 153288
> 
> 
> So far, my favorite carrots (especially for over wintering) remain The Napoli hybrid carrots. https://www.jungseed.com/P/01656/Napoli+Hybrid+Carrot
> 
> They were so sweet after going through cold temps and weren't woody in the slightest. They were sweet and crisp.
> View attachment 153287
> 
> We dug these up when the ground thawed at the end of last winter.
> 
> I won't be overwintering any this year, because I need to amend my soil in that garden bed really badly before the ground totally freezes. It's already getting really hard! I have work to do!


i love carrots.
Must try growing some next year.


----------



## Momof4

Prairie Mom said:


> My carrot patch was quite a "bummer" this year.
> 
> View attachment 153286
> 
> 
> Half the carrots seeds got eaten by birds and the seeds that I tried out this year were pretty worthless. They were "Danvers half long carrot seeds."
> 
> I decided to try them out because they ripen faster and I hoped to have more than one harvest during my short growing season rather than overwintering some like I did the year before. -Anyway...these carrots were not "half long" (well... maybe one or two were), most of them were tiny! I spent all that effort to grow itty bitty baby carrots! The annoying this is that I also bought "baby carrot" seeds for my kids to grow in flower boxes and those were so tiny that they wouldn't even qualify as a MOUTH FULL! I should have planted the "Danvers in the kids flower boxes" as the baby carrots and not even waste my time on the "baby carrot" seeds.
> 
> One thing I DID like about the carrot patch this year is that I planted Zinnia with the carrots to mark my rows. They ended up being a huge variety of zinnia, but it looked great, treated pollinators, and didn't really affect my carrots too badly. I'll probably do that again in the future.
> View attachment 153288
> 
> 
> So far, my favorite carrots (especially for over wintering) remain The Napoli hybrid carrots. https://www.jungseed.com/P/01656/Napoli+Hybrid+Carrot
> 
> They were so sweet after going through cold temps and weren't woody in the slightest. They were sweet and crisp.
> View attachment 153287
> 
> We dug these up when the ground thawed at the end of last winter.
> 
> I won't be overwintering any this year, because I need to amend my soil in that garden bed really badly before the ground totally freezes. It's already getting really hard! I have work to do!




Wow, so impressive!! I guess you'll have a break from gardening in the winter.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> You're so ambitious. Busy, busy, busy!
> 
> I glanced up at my tortoise garden as I was walking back to the house from setting out the garbage cans this a.m., and the turnips need to be cut back. So Tomorrow a.m. I'll be out there with the scissors cutting some greens for the tortoises. No pictures today, but I'll get a couple tomorrow.


Do you just trim your turnips down a few inches like you do your lettuces?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i love carrots.
> Must try growing some next year.


Excellent!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> Wow, so impressive!! I guess you'll have a break from gardening in the winter.


hee hee...sadly no. I've expanded my indoor garden for seed starting and tortoise food so much that it's a lot of work to keep it all watered. I think I've figured out a few things last year that should make it easier for me though. I'm going to do more plants in larger pots and we'll see how it goes. I'm sure I'll post plenty of photos.


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom said:


> Do you just trim your turnips down a few inches like you do your lettuces?



Yes. I just grab a handful in my left hand, and cut with the scissors in my right hand. It continues to grow. (and I forgot to trim them this a.m.)


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> Yes. I just grab a handful in my left hand, and cut with the scissors in my right hand. It continues to grow. (and I forgot to trim them this a.m.)


great! I'm going to make a "Yvonne wannabe" garden soon and will have to include the turnip greens


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> I just looked up Creeping Jenny and I just realized it's moneywort! Duh!
> 
> I bought a flat at my nursery a few months back and lost all of it
> 
> I may try again in some shade.


Water. It LOVES water.
Don't listen to sign that says it's an 'annual', ours comes back every year and spreads like crazy!


----------



## pdrobber

I think it's time for me to jump onto this thread, as I am giddy with excitement on the train home with my new $1.50 African violets. Now I'll have opuntia, African violets, spider plants, pothos, & bamboo. Maybe more after a visit to the market tomorrow


----------



## Prairie Mom

pdrobber said:


> I think it's time for me to jump onto this thread, as I am giddy with excitement on the train home with my new $1.50 African violets. Now I'll have opuntia, African violets, spider plants, pothos, & bamboo. Maybe more after a visit to the market tomorrow


Sweet! Hi, pdrobber! Sounds like you're making an awesome enclosure Am I right?


----------



## Prairie Mom

<<<WANTING EVERYONE'S THOUGHTS ON THIS>>>

So, I've quickly come to the realization that I really needed to start preserving grass and a few other edibles WAAAAAAYYY earlier this summer. Next year, I'm going to start in the Spring when everything wants to grow like mad.

Anyway...here's my thought....

As a way of helping ME to do a better job saving tort food for my ever growing Sulcata, I'm considering issuing a challenge/game next Spring. I'm seriously considering starting a thread next Spring (possibly in the diet section, possibly sulcata section??? not sure) challenging forum members to start preserving tortoise food with me. Maybe the challenge could be tricky and those that want to play must dry, freeze, AND grow something new outdoors and INDOORS too. Participants could be required to make so many posts along the way and show photos of what they're doing. Thoughts?

Then I'm still trying to figure out how to end it??? It might be fun to have a winner, but I'm not sure how to choose. If I plan ahead enough, I'd consider throwing an amazon electronic giftcard into the mix (then only emails are exchanged) OR we could do something like have a "secret santa" type give away and send eachother a plant or something. I'm really not sure.

Does anyone think this could be a fun thing to do next year?
Any ideas or suggestions about what I've said here?
Think anyone would do it with me?
How is there a winner?
Should I repost this in the diet section to get more ideas?


----------



## pdrobber

Prairie Mom said:


> Sweet! Hi, pdrobber! Sounds like you're making an awesome enclosure Am I right?


I'm actually growing them outside of the enclosure (to keep them from being eaten entirely). I forgot to mention the aloe plant as well!


----------



## Prairie Mom

pdrobber said:


> I'm actually growing them outside of the enclosure (to keep them from being eaten entirely). I forgot to mention the aloe plant as well!


Makes sense


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm not sure you would have much of an interest in this, Chrissy. It is helpful for you folks in the really cold climates, but us'n in, say, California, usually have enough outside for our tortoises to eat during the winter.

But, nothing ventured, nothing gained. I think those that do participate will have fun doing it, and we'll all maybe learn something along the way. You can have categories, like to freeze, to dry, etc.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not sure you would have much of an interest in this, Chrissy. It is helpful for you folks in the really cold climates, but us'n in, say, California, usually have enough outside for our tortoises to eat during the winter.
> 
> But, nothing ventured, nothing gained. I think those that do participate will have fun doing it, and we'll all maybe learn something along the way. You can have categories, like to freeze, to dry, etc.


Good point! There probably aren't enough cold climate keepers in general. Thanks


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Prairie Mom said:


> Good point! There probably aren't enough cold climate keepers in general. Thanks


Can I play ? It's something I do already. I put a lot of effort in winter feeding my sulcatas a nice healthy varied diet, they stay outside all year. From what I see there are more and more cold weather area tortoise keepers joining the Forum.


----------



## pdrobber

Cold winters here also. That's why I'm stocking up on my indoor plants. I have a feeling the opuntia is going to be the most difficult to keep going indoors. I have it outside the tortoise pen but close enough to the MVB to get its light. Hopefully it does well. 

If I could have gotten out to our house in the suburbs before it began cooling down I would have gathered lots of hibiscus, hosta, plantain, dandelion, lilac, etc to store over the winter.


----------



## pdrobber

Does anyone grow parlor palm (neanthe bella)? I'm wondering if tortoises can eat it, tortoise table doesn't have info on it. @Yvonne G I saw a post that you had used it with box turtles I think, but not sure if they ate it at all.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtulas-Len said:


> Can I play ?.



Heck yes! You're like the Obi Wan of winter tortoise keeping!!

Maybe you could plan the "challenge" out with me. Try to think about it on occasion this winter and let's definitely reconvene as the temps warm up again (that will be much LATER for me, so please let me know when it's time for your climate to start "saving"). If even a small group of like four people do it, it could still be fun.


----------



## Prairie Mom

pdrobber said:


> Cold winters here also. That's why I'm stocking up on my indoor plants. I have a feeling the opuntia is going to be the most difficult to keep going indoors. I have it outside the tortoise pen but close enough to the MVB to get its light. Hopefully it does well.
> 
> If I could have gotten out to our house in the suburbs before it began cooling down I would have gathered lots of hibiscus, hosta, plantain, dandelion, lilac, etc to store over the winter.


Please report back on your opuntia. I'm curious about that as well. Too bad you weren't able to collect more tortoise food like you had hoped.

How cold does it get where you are (or just your cold hardiness zone)? Does grass grow in the winter? Would you have any interest at all in the winter diet game/challenge we're talking about doing next Spring? --Totally okay, if you're not.

My name is Chrissy, by the way


----------



## pdrobber

Prairie Mom said:


> Please report back on your opuntia. I'm curious about that as well. Too bad you weren't able to collect more tortoise food like you had hoped.
> 
> How cold does it get where you are (or just your cold hardiness zone)? Does grass grow in the winter? Would you have any interest at all in the winter diet game/challenge we're talking about doing next Spring? --Totally okay, if you're not.
> 
> My name is Chrissy, by the way




Yes, it sounds like a fun challenge! I'm in NYC/Long Island. We have wet winters, usually in the 30s, but have been getting into the 20s and even colder with wind chill in recent winters.


----------



## Prairie Mom

pdrobber said:


> Yes, it sounds like a fun challenge! I'm in NYC/Long Island. We have wet winters, usually in the 30s, but have been getting into the 20s and even colder with wind chill in recent winters.


I've been to NYC during a few winters. It can often FEEL way worse than the thermometer actually says it is outside. 

I'll definitely get in touch about the challenge as the Earth begins its tilt toward the Sun again


----------



## Yvonne G

I received my three little creeping jenny plants yesterday along with two packages of different clovers. I'm going to plant them in the Manouria rain forest. Those tortoises demolish any plants that try to grow in their area. I've got a small portion of their yard fenced off to give the new plants a chance to grow. Hopefully by next spring the ground will be covered and the plants will be strong enough to withstand the rigors of those tortoises.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I received my three little creeping jenny plants yesterday along with two packages of different clovers. I'm going to plant them in the Manouria rain forest. Those tortoises demolish any plants that try to grow in their area. I've got a small portion of their yard fenced off to give the new plants a chance to grow. Hopefully by next spring the ground will be covered and the plants will be strong enough to withstand the rigors of those tortoises.


Excellent! I hope they grow good and strong!


----------



## Jacqui

I like your "game" idea! I wanna play!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I like your "game" idea! I wanna play!


WOO HOO! Awesome! I'll remember to get in touch with you come game time Please let me know if you think of any ideas or suggestions.


----------



## pdrobber

So since I've started on this plant kick I've gone to Home Depot and the farmers market about 5 times each. I've been watching YouTube videos on different house plants and their care, etc. I went to Home Depot again after work today, it's a block away, and left empty handed. 

I got off the train and was a block from home when I spotted a plant on its side out with the trash. It's a Dracaena marginata and it's now in my apartment. The plant gods have me in the palm of their green thumbed hands.


----------



## Prairie Mom

pdrobber said:


> So since I've started on this plant kick I've gone to Home Depot and the farmers market about 5 times each. I've been watching YouTube videos on different house plants and their care, etc. I went to Home Depot again after work today, it's a block away, and left empty handed.
> 
> I got off the train and was a block from home when I spotted a plant on its side out with the trash. It's a Dracaena marginata and it's now in my apartment. The plant gods have me in the palm of their green thumbed hands.


Ha ha! Yes! The garden gods are smiling upon thee and your tortoise! ha ha! Way to dumpster dive


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got questions to ask of ya'all. First though it's in regard to "hardy fuchsia" anyone out there have experience with digging up and transplanting established clump off an established large bush?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got questions to ask of ya'all. First though it's in regard to "hardy fuchsia" anyone out there have experience with digging up and transplanting established clump off an established large bush?


I don't have any fuchsia, but I've been digging and transplanting large established bushes every summer for a few years now. My survival rate is getting pretty good I've moved some lilacs and berry bushes that were probably several decades old (possibly older as my house was built in 1950). What are your plans?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Prairie Mom said:


> What are your plans?


I've a huge hardy fuchsia bush(?) and it's ok tortoise munchkin. My house is for sale and I want to take some with me. It drops leaves each year and goes dormant for the winter. Normally I cut the dried, bare stalks down to about 4"s or so and come spring it sends up sprouts full of life. 
What I'm wanting to do is dig some of the crown up early and transplant in a planter until I land again. So…cut the stalks early with leaves normal to ground ish level or maybe just cut the stalks to about 12"-16" early with leaves still on and plant that mass in a planter? Help?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've a huge hardy fuchsia bush(?) and it's ok tortoise munchkin. My house is for sale and I want to take some with me. It drops leaves each year and goes dormant for the winter. Normally I cut the dried, bare stalks down to about 4"s or so and come spring it sends up sprouts full of life.
> What I'm wanting to do is dig some of the crown up early and transplant in a planter until I land again. So…cut the stalks early with leaves normal to ground ish level or maybe just cut the stalks to about 12"-16" early with leaves still on and plant that mass in a planter? Help?


I haven't grown fuchsia, so I'm hoping someone with that plant speaks up. However, if it were ME, I would divide a GOOD sized chunk from the plant. The more root system the best chances of survival. Also, since the plant hasn't gone dormant yet, I would go with your second choice of only cutting the stalks to about 12-16 inches (if the plant is a lot taller, you could even try leaving a few slightly bigger stalks on. You can always trim them later if it looks like the plant is struggling to support them). My thought is that it would be good to have as many leaves on as you can to feed the roots and get them as established as possible before it drops all it's leaves and goes dormant.

Growing in pots can be tricky sometimes. I would choose as large as you can and really well draining. Maybe a little manure mixed in the potting soil wouldn't hurt either. If the plant goes into transplant shock and looks like it is dying, keep watering it regularly anyways. I've moved shrubs where I couldn't get as much roots as necessary because they were growing under pavement etc and I kept watering plants that I thought were dead and dying only to see them recover the following Spring. Good luck! Sorry to hear about the move and praying good things come your way!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Prairie Mom said:


> Sorry to hear about the move and praying good things come your way!


Im not a praying man and that said I too feel the same and thank you for your help a prayers. Did I thank you for your help?


----------



## Pearly

pdrobber said:


> Does anyone grow parlor palm (neanthe bella)? I'm wondering if tortoises can eat it, tortoise table doesn't have info on it. @Yvonne G I saw a post that you had used it with box turtles I think, but not sure if they ate it at all.


I have one in my vivarium. Our babies don't seem to be interested in munching on it. I don't recall where it was but I have read somewhere that it was safe


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pearly said:


> I have one in my vivarium. Our babies don't seem to be interested in munching on it. I don't recall where it was but I have read somewhere that it was safe


Awesome! Thanks for speaking up, Pearly! I'm always so disappointed whenever posts go unanswered. You saved the day!


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, why not try both options?


----------



## Yvonne G

Sorry, I didn't see the alert.

I've used Neantha Bella palms in my enclosures. They don't do well indoors, as they require a lot of light. They were very pretty and the animals ignored them, but slowly died. (the plant, not the tortoise)


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got questions to ask of ya'all. First though it's in regard to "hardy fuchsia" anyone out there have experience with digging up and transplanting established clump off an established large bush?



I've not had any success growing fuschia plants. I love them. And I'd love to have a couple hanging on my front porch. But they don't appreciate my once a week watering mentality.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I've not had any success growing fuschia plants. I love them. And I'd love to have a couple hanging on my front porch. But they don't appreciate my once a week watering mentality.


Like there's been any watering going on here? Nope. For the first half of the day, mine is in the shade from the house. Then it's evening sun only.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And mine is in the ground …


----------



## Prairie Mom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And mine is in the ground …
> View attachment 153795


Beautiful! I don't think I've ever seen one that big.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Grew black beans for the first time this year. They take a pretty long growing season and I'm grateful we didn't have early snow storms to cut these off. 

It would be impossible to grow enough of these to really make it worth the harvest, but it gets the kids excited about eating another green protein, so I'll probably grow it a few more times just to keep the kids eating


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Prairie Mom said:


> Beautiful! I don't think I've ever seen one that big.


The size of this plant is what makes me want to keep a chunk going. It has strong genes. The flowers are what bring in bitter hummingbird fights that lead to cats catching distracted hummers. On the right of the bush you can see the top edge of the wheel barrel.


----------



## Yvonne G

Can the fuschia be started by cuttings? You might give some thought to making cuttings instead of trying to pot up that huge bush.

http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/ornamental/flowers/fuchsia/propagating-fuchsias.htm


----------



## Jacqui

They say It is too windy in this area for fushchia to do well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Can the fuschia be started by cuttings? You might give some thought to making cuttings instead of trying to pot up that huge bush.
> 
> http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/ornamental/flowers/fuchsia/propagating-fuchsias.htm


My idea in to cut a section of the crown with a shovel while I dig it up.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> View attachment 153796
> 
> Grew black beans for the first time this year. They take a pretty long growing season and I'm grateful we didn't have early snow storms to cut these off.
> 
> It would be impossible to grow enough of these to really make it worth the harvest, but it gets the kids excited about eating another green protein, so I'll probably grow it a few more times just to keep the kids eating



As a child, my grandmother's hull out beans and pinto beans were my favorite just due to their color. 

I wish I had small children today with all the neat types and colors of veggies to grow.


----------



## Pearly

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And mine is in the ground …
> View attachment 153795


What a gorgeous plant! I haven't had any luck with those, but have tons of other flowering plants that attract hummingbirds and butterflies and do well in central Texas


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> Can the fuschia be started by cuttings? You might give some thought to making cuttings instead of trying to pot up that huge bush.
> 
> http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/ornamental/flowers/fuchsia/propagating-fuchsias.htm


I think most of the perennial plants can be propagated from cuttings. I used to do that quite successfully by using rooting hormone and creating mini greenhouses over the cutting to keep humidity in.


----------



## Pearly

Prairie Mom said:


> Awesome! Thanks for speaking up, Pearly! I'm always so disappointed whenever posts go unanswered. You saved the day!


Unfortunately my forum activity is sketchy due to my crazy busy schedule. I wish I had more time to be active on TFO.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The gal I went to the antique show with Saturday, saw it (the fuchsia) and sighed sadly. Seems her X husband liked to surprise her by doing things unannounced and surprising her. One day when she came home he had trimmed it aggressively (hacked) and it never recovered. She misses the plant, but not him, go figure.


----------



## Pearly

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The gal I went to the antique show with Saturday, saw it (the fuchsia) and sighed sadly. Seems her X husband liked to surprise her by doing things unannounced and surprising her. One day when she came home he had trimmed it aggressively (hacked) and it never recovered. She misses the plant, but not him, go figure.


She is a smart woman! Mine doesn't care for my plants either, calls them "weeds", but doesn't mind relishing in taking all the compliments on my garden and the curb appeal of our house. Hmmm...


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The gal I went to the antique show with Saturday, saw it (the fuchsia) and sighed sadly. Seems her X husband liked to surprise her by doing things unannounced and surprising her. One day when she came home he had trimmed it aggressively (hacked) and it never recovered. She misses the plant, but not him, go figure.



Easy to understand.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pearly said:


> I think most of the perennial plants can be propagated from cuttings. I used to do that quite successfully by using rooting hormone and creating mini greenhouses over the cutting to keep humidity in.


I really need to test that out. I'd love more grapes, but want them to super cheap to experiment growing indoors.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pearly said:


> Unfortunately my forum activity is sketchy due to my crazy busy schedule. I wish I had more time to be active on TFO.


I understand. I try to keep up, but sometimes it goes in spurts of feast or famine.


----------



## Prairie Mom

It's a cold rainy/ freezing rain day. I just yanked off some Sedum Autumn Joy to give to Mavis as a treat. The plant was larger before I took this photo I think I'm going to go ahead and clip it down and freeze it for some tortoise treats this winter. Since this still looks good with snow on it, I bet the flowers will freeze nicely too. It's in a bad spot by my front sidewalk and tends to get a bit trampled by Trick or Treaters anyway.

I'm going to trim back and freeze my Mums early this year too. I look at my garden so differently now that I have a tortoise! I love it! Normally, I keep this stuff going out front as long as I can. GOOD BYE CURB APPEAL ---HELLO TORTOISE FOOD!


----------



## Jacqui

Check the mums before feeding. I know old school said not to feed them, but not sure if that is currently the belief


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Check the mums before feeding. I know old school said not to feed them, but not sure if that is currently the belief


Thanks Jacqui. I suppose you're right and I should site myself more for people who are viewing the forum without chatting...

Chrysanthemums are totally edible. http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?st=true&mode=main&catID=94
I think the tortoise table wasn't sure previously, but they're adjusting their info. I'm pretty sure they adjusted this really recently, sometime this past year. Those good people really do a good job. They're even slowly adjusting their info regarding Shasta Daisies which are edible too. Right now, they still list Shastas as a "Sparingly" because they don't want people to mix it up with Cinerariifolium, but I predict that will be adjusted to "Moderation" very soon (just like the Mums with a caution not to confuse them).

They now list Mums as "feed in moderation." Again, the only reason why they don't list it as totally safe is the off chance someone picks up Chrysanthemum "cinerariifolium and coccineium." Coccineium is a "Painted Daisy. " Cinerariifolium looks a lot like a regular daisy but supposedly has blue green foliage and isn't found often in nurseries etc. Even so, I think tortoises would have to eat A LOT of those flowers for any effect.

I'm clipping, freezing, and feeding my Mums this winter


----------



## Jacqui

Good thing they are changing on shastas, I have a couple in enclosures. I guess that means I should add those four mums I got this fall to the list of need to plant. Even further behind on planting this year.  My son use to come home on weekends and dig my holes, but he took a part time job on Fri, Sat and Sunday night's washing dishes. He was allergic to washing dishes here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Off topic, but important:

You can now order your 2016 Tortoise Forum calendar showing all our beautiful winning photographs:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/pages/store/


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Good thing they are changing on shastas, I have a couple in enclosures. I guess that means I should add those four mums I got this fall to the list of need to plant. Even further behind on planting this year.  My son use to come home on weekends and dig my holes, but he took a part time job on Fri, Sat and Sunday night's washing dishes. He was allergic to washing dishes here.


I have a bunch of Shastas that are tortoise accessible too. They aren't Mavis's favorite, but she nibbles them now and again. I'm behind on my garden work too and I didn't even lose a digger, so I have no excuse. If we even roadtrip your direction, we'll bring a long our shovels


----------



## Prairie Mom

Speaking of Shovels...This Saturday my little girls are going to a Halloween birthday party at our friends' cattle ranch. They are my free manure source. I plan to pack the van full of huge storage bins and while the kids are playing in their Halloween makeup, I'll be cheerfully up to my knees in ............. 

These were taken in May


----------



## Prairie Mom

@waretrop would you be interested in the winterfood game/challenge we're discussing doing next year? Let me know, I'll get in touch with you in the Spring.

We posted about it on this page and on a few pages that follow...
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/garden-chat-photos-for-torts-and-people-♫-♫.104546/page-97


----------



## Yvonne G

Last Friday I planted my Creeping Jenny plants and broadcast two different kinds of clover seeds over the very shady part of the rain forest. I thought I'd better go out there today and set a sprinkler just in case the seeds were trying to germinate, and my lord in heaven! The sprouts are about 2" tall already. It's dark now, but I'll take pictures tomorrow. 

The winter garden is growing great guns too. It's actually getting ahead of me harvesting it. I'll get pictures of that tomorrow too.

The weather forecaster for our area predicted a beautiful week-end, but some pretty heavy rain on Monday. Hopefully he's correct, as we could sure use it (with up to a foot of snow in the mountains).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> The weather forecaster for our area predicted a beautiful week-end, but some pretty heavy rain on Monday. Hopefully he's correct, as we could sure use it (with up to a foot of snow in the mountains).


Up here we've been having, for the most part, steady rains and wind since Friday, about 2.5" total so far. Our weather guessers finally got it correct. I was watching the jet-stream for this system and saw it was to drop down from the north to you folks. I kept asking my sister if she had rain yet, she kept saying no. Today she said they had rain. But she's over in Auburn. Raining for you yet?


----------



## Yvonne G

Nope, a beautiful sunny Autumn day.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Nope, a beautiful sunny Autumn day.


I'm very happy for our rain, I must say. I'm figuring Tina has been getting rain as well. I'd tag her in but
a)I don't know that I'm doing so proper and
b)I have no idea what her username is.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm very happy for our rain, I must say. I'm figuring Tina has been getting rain as well. I'd tag her in but
> a)I don't know that I'm doing so proper and
> b)I have no idea what her username is.


We got lots of rain yesterday. And the day before. Leigti


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> We got lots of rain yesterday. And the day before. Leigti


No flooding like Portland and Salem I'm hoping?


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No flooding like Portland and Salem I'm hoping?


No, we are still so dry that we had a dust storm Friday. After the rain.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> No, we are still so dry that we had a dust storm Friday. After the rain.


Our 2-1/2" of rain will only truthfully help our pasture and the other plants we hand water.


----------



## Blakem

Ill have to post my succulents that I've been working on, they're beautiful and I've very much become drawn to succulents. Also, I'm not curious of drying, cutting, and freezing my squash leaves! even though dexter doesnt really eat them. I may do this with my graoe leaves.


----------



## Jacqui

was picking up and trashing my frost killed 'maters. Such a waste. So many baby tomatoes never to be eaten. For ease, I plant baby ti orators at all entrances and a few other spots. My youngest son loves them, too, but he only got down once after they started ripening. Sometimes it ìuuiìus the pits we hen children grow up to have high financial beliefs so they work two jobs.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> ...and broadcast two different kinds of clover seeds over the very shady part of the rain forest. The sprouts are about 2" tall already. It's dark now, but I'll take pictures tomorrow.


If possible, could you let me know your exact seeds and where you got them. I've struggled with clover and suspect that it may be the seeds are duds. I'm also wondering if too much sun is an issue?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Blake m said:


> Ill have to post my succulents that I've been working on, they're beautiful and I've very much become drawn to succulents. Also, I'm not curious of drying, cutting, and freezing my squash leaves! even though dexter doesnt really eat them. I may do this with my graoe leaves.


You'll have to show off your succulents! I haven't grown much.

Also, Blake, I've been preserving tons of food. I made a thread about it in the diet section...
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/these-can-be-frozen-thawed-and-retain-good-texture.128563/ -I've even been adding to the list in this thread in later comments. I recently tried out spaghetti squash and can't believe it survived! -I'm totally confused by this.

I've dried tons of squash leaves and grape leaves. Grape leaves freeze and thaw PERFECTLY! It's really worth freezing some. They stay exactly the same. My tortoise has already eaten some that I thawed out.


----------



## Yvonne G

After I broadcast the seeds, I put both types, crimson and white (can't remember the name) in the same bag, so I can tell you the one, but not both:

Dixie Reseeding Crimson Clover - Raw
(plus some sort of white clover)
Hancock Farm Seed Co. Inc
18724 Hancock Farm Road
Dade City, Florida 33523
hancockseed.com

I also have clover in my Aldabran tortoise yard, right out in full sun in 100+ degree summers and it grows very well.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> was picking up and trashing my frost killed 'maters. Such a waste. So many baby tomatoes never to be eaten. For ease, I plant baby ti orators at all entrances and a few other spots. My youngest son loves them, too, but he only got down once after they started ripening. Sometimes it ìuuiìus the pits we hen children grow up to have high financial beliefs so they work two jobs.


Darn! I always hate it when garden goodies go to waste or get killed off before you're ready. My garden is done. We've had lots of freezing temps and a touch of snow. We're expecting more snow this week.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> After I broadcast the seeds, I put both types, crimson and white (can't remember the name) in the same bag, so I can tell you the one, but not both:
> 
> Dixie Reseeding Crimson Clover - Raw
> (plus some sort of white clover)
> Hancock Farm Seed Co. Inc
> 18724 Hancock Farm Road
> Dade City, Florida 33523
> hancockseed.com


Fantastic! I've struggled the most with Crimson. So, I'm eager to try this Thank you!


----------



## Yvonne G

You really can't see it well because *IT'S RAINING!!!!!!! *and it's pretty dark outside. But look for the white spindly stems. I'm thinking it's too dark in the 'rain forest' for the poor clover, and it's reaching to the light:


----------



## Prairie Mom

Had a busy fun-filled Halloween weekend!

I also got to do my annual POOP SCOOP at the Ranch My daughters' friend who's family owns the ranch had a Halloween birthday party. We went on a breezy hay ride (Hay got in places it had no business visiting!!!) and I loaded the van with tons of manure.




















AND HERE'S THE MANURE!!! See, aren't I thoughtful!? I took a photo and thought of you all as I shoveled poop 




I packed the van full. The kids got to ride home amongst the many bins of manure. I'm such a thoughtful Mom!




The kids don't have school today. It's a teacher prep day before parent conferences tomorrow. I'm going to head out and see if there is a chance the ground is soft enough for me to till some of this in. It's been cold and we're expecting the snow to stick this week. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> You really can't see it well because *IT'S RAINING!!!!!!! *and it's pretty dark outside. But look for the white spindly stems. I'm thinking it's too dark in the 'rain forest' for the poor clover, and it's reaching to the light:
> 
> View attachment 154410
> 
> View attachment 154411


I think I can see them! I'm so impressed that they germinated the way they did!


----------



## Jacqui

Oh the memories your children will be sharing years from now. Lol


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Oh the memories your children will be sharing years from now. Lol


I hope so! Although, I'll admit that their expectations of me seem to be getting harder and harder. Not sure I can keep it up!


----------



## Jacqui

I find it amusing and interesting what memories my children start talking about at family gatherings.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> I hope so! Although, I'll admit that their expectations of me seem to be getting harder and harder. Not sure I can keep it up!



I have not the slightest doubt you will do exceptionally.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Thanks, Jacqui!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I got in A LOT of garden work in today. I feel so good to be getting ready for next year. It was a freaky warm day today. We're having a really warm and long Autumn. The tortoise was happy and I was cheerful too. aaaaaahhhh...it feels good to get out of the house and use my shovel


----------



## Jacqui

I grew pineapple sage for the first time this year. It grew so tall and I loved the red blooms. Thinking about cutting it way back, potting it and bringing it inside tonight. Of course I end up killing anything I try growing in the house any how.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I grew pineapple sage for the first time this year. It grew so tall and I loved the red blooms. Thinking about cutting it way back, potting it and bringing it inside tonight. Of course I end up killing anything I try growing in the house any how.


I LOOOOVE Pineapple sage! It may be our very favorite edible flower. They have sweet candy-like nectar inside if you get to it before the bees do and they smell and look so great! I haven't been able to find any locally for two summers now. If I finally get ahold of some, I'm going to try to do what you're doing. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I noticed a slight film of frost on my roof this a.m. when I took Misty out for her constitutional. I guess the cold weather has arrived.


----------



## Prairie Mom

We've had a few light snows already, but nothing bad at all. We had a really nice warmish long Autumn. I also still have some cold tolerant tortoise food still growing outside. My tortoise and I are really pleased with how the year has gone so far.


----------



## Oxalis

Probably a silly question, but I figured I would ask in order to help my plants grow more!  Is the plantain (_Plantago_) not a full-sun plant? I have one growing under my monkey flower (_Mimulus ringens_) and it seems to be doing better than the ones growing out in the open. So any experience with this plant? Part sun or full shade? Any input is helpful! I'm already making plans for next season (I mean, seriously, you could wait?). ;D


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Probably a silly question, but I figured I would ask in order to help my plants grow more!  Is the plantain (_Plantago_) not a full-sun plant? I have one growing under my monkey flower (_Mimulus ringens_) and it seems to be doing better than the ones growing out in the open. So any experience with this plant? Part sun or full shade? Any input is helpful! I'm already making plans for next season (I mean, seriously, you could wait?). ;D


I don't have much experience attempting to grow it on purpose. Hopefully someone else speaks up. I just got a few volunteers randomly in my lawn this summer. I was thrilled. The ones that are growing in my lawn are in completely FULL sun. I've noticed a lot of broadleaf weeds and even garden plants can do quite well in part sun. I say do an experiment and report how it goes!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Also, I'm already making considerations for next season too! Hooray! I'm horribly behind on my indoor gardening this year. I should already have it set up and have planted seeds. Since we had a much warmer/longer Autumn this year, I've kept myself busy with other projects. Hopefully I'll get to it soon.


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> I don't have much experience attempting to grow it on purpose. Hopefully someone else speaks up. I just got a few volunteers randomly in my lawn this summer. I was thrilled. The ones that are growing in my lawn are in completely FULL sun. I've noticed a lot of broadleaf weeds and even garden plants can do quite well in part sun. I say do an experiment and report how it goes!


Thanks, @Prairie Mom! I look forward to hearing more from others.


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom said:


> I think I can see them! I'm so impressed that they germinated the way they did!



Here it is a week later. The clover looks like it's going to make it, but the creeping jenny is sort of yellow:


----------



## Yvonne G

Oxalis said:


> Probably a silly question, but I figured I would ask in order to help my plants grow more!  Is the plantain (_Plantago_) not a full-sun plant? I have one growing under my monkey flower (_Mimulus ringens_) and it seems to be doing better than the ones growing out in the open. So any experience with this plant? Part sun or full shade? Any input is helpful! I'm already making plans for next season (I mean, seriously, you could wait?). ;D



It's actually a weed, so that means it grows best where you don't want it to. Mine do well in full sun.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> Here it is a week later. The clover looks like it's going to make it, but the creeping jenny is sort of yellow:
> 
> View attachment 155336
> View attachment 155337
> View attachment 155338


Your clover looks so good! Don't know what to say about the creeping jenny...hmmm. I hope it perks up.


----------



## Bogie=babyDINO

*Kelsey: I moved your question here because quite a few gardeners respond in this thread. (Yvonne)*


Would this work? I don't really know what I'm doing but my plants are dying. I thought maybe they are dying because they are getting too cold.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm not a great gardener but I would think that is OK - it's similar to a poly tunnel that some people use to protect plants.


----------



## jaizei

How low are your overnight temperatures? If it's still getting reasonably warm during the day, overheating may also be an issue if you leave it covered during the day.


----------



## Anyfoot

Bogie=babyDINO said:


> Would this work? I don't really know what I'm doing but my plants are dying. I thought maybe they are dying because they are getting too cold.
> View attachment 155350
> View attachment 155351


Looks good to me. What you growing under there. It looks a bit dry.


----------



## wellington

Your in CA I would be careful as Jaizei mentioned about over heating. The plastic will block all uv so maybe open it during the day and cover for night.


----------



## Bogie=babyDINO

I repositioned them to better sun and I'll just put the green house on at night. I probably should water them more too.
It's been getting around 50 degrees at night and 70 turning the day.


----------



## Bogie=babyDINO

Anyfoot said:


> Looks good to me. What you growing under there. It looks a bit dry.


Its Tuxedo mix. Yeah I need to keep up with my watering.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm with the others. I don't think you're watering enough.


----------



## Jacqui

At 50s, why are you even covering?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> At 50s, why are you even covering?



I was wondering this too. I have a lettuce and turnip garden planted that does quite well through the winter. No cover.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I agree...if it's 50's at night, you really don't need to cover it.
I do think your home made-polytunnel is GREAT though! I would wait until it gets colder to use it.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Bogie=babyDINO said:


> I repositioned them to better sun and I'll just put the green house on at night. I probably should water them more too.
> It's been getting around 50 degrees at night and 70 turning the day.
> View attachment 155359
> View attachment 155360


I think you made a good move. More water and sun should do it


----------



## Bogie=babyDINO

Oh alright! Thanks guys. I'm still learning I guess. It was a fun little project regardless.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Bogie=babyDINO said:


> Oh alright! Thanks guys. I'm still learning I guess. It was a fun little project regardless.


I think you're doing absolutely fantastic! Truly! Keep it up Love your home-made row cover. I look forward to seeing what else you do!


----------



## Prairie Mom

@Anyfoot 
Last year, I posted photos of my indoor gardening all throughout this chat thread. This particular page has a pretty good sample of some mature plants I was able to get started from seed...
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...ts-and-people-♫-♫.104546/page-68#post-1083283


----------



## Anyfoot

I'll have to read through this thread from the beginning, will take a while. 
Looks good though. 
You do realize I get an ear bashing most nights for reading on this forum alot. Lol


----------



## Prairie Mom

Anyfoot said:


> I'll have to read through this thread from the beginning, will take a while.
> Looks good though.
> You do realize I get an ear bashing most nights for reading on this forum alot. Lol


I would just skim for pretty pictures if I were you!
I have to limit my forum time too..ha ha...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I would just skim for pretty pictures if I were you!
> I have to limit my forum time too..ha ha...


Wifey definitely suffers from forum envy, too.
Than i suffer.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Than i suffer.


 Oh no!! ha ha ha! Post a pretty poem about her on occasion and she'll forgive you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Oh no!! ha ha ha! Post a pretty poem about her on occasion and she'll forgive you


Good plan!
I'll start on "An Ode To A Marvelous Wifey", forthwith!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good plan!
> I'll start on "An Ode To A Marvelous Wifey", forthwith!


YEs! Tag me when you do!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> YEs! Tag me when you do!


OK, but it may be a while as we're off on hols for a week tomorrow.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OK, but it may be a while as we're off on hols for a week tomorrow.


woohoo! Have fun


----------



## Prairie Mom

So, I pulled these tortoise treats out of the garage ONLY 3 HOURS AGO, because it was WARM AND SUNNY!!! They're tucked back inside now.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui told us this a.m. that she too is having snow, cold and some sleet (she's in a cornfield in Kansas or Nebraska or someplace where the wind might have picked up her whole state and deposited it in the Arctic Circle


----------



## Yvonne G

@Prairie Mom : Why do you use those expensive flower pots? Just buy the cheapy ones. Who cares what the pot looks like, and as much 'indoor' gardening that you do it would be much more economical to use the cheapest things you can find.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> @Prairie Mom : Why do you use those expensive flower pots? Just buy the cheapy ones. Who cares what the pot looks like, and as much 'indoor' gardening that you do it would be much more economical to use the cheapest things you can find.


Hee hee...Thank you for noticing my "pretty pots." You'll be relieved to know that I don't spend money on pots either. Nearly every pot I have is recycled garbage pots. Remember I'm the one using litter containers and soda bottles

The pot on the left and in the back are the plain black nursery pots that are being reused. The ceramic bases are actually Mavis's old water dishes that she grew out of.The others were cheap Walmart buys, but they still look nice. These are just my "patio pots." I had some fun on my patio this year and covered it all in "pretty tortoise food" that will be brought in to Mavis's winter room. Anything that survives the winter, will be brought back out to the patio next summer for real sunshine and decor again. I promise everything else I grow in didn't cost me a thing. I know how to be a cheapskate


----------



## Jacqui

With kids on hand, she can also do some neat art projects on plain pots to make them not only more eye appealing, but memory building. Nothing beats a child's hand print or artwork on a pot.


----------



## Prairie Mom

The Snow is piling up outside pretty heavy right now. It's a good thing. We had way too many fires this year.

Last night, I did the last of my seed saving for tortoise food. I only saved from one Jack o'lantern and one large zucchini that I've had sitting around for a long time.







Here are the pumpkin seeds we saved from our Jack o' lantern. I didn't even bother to rinse them ...


Now, most of them are dry and I have a huge supply of potential squash greens from just a single vegetable each




I did this last year too. One single pumpkin and one single zucchini made enough for me to add significant amounts of squash greens to my tortoise's winter diet AND start my garden for the summer.


----------



## MichaelaW

Prairie Mom said:


> The Snow is piling up outside pretty heavy right now. It's a good thing. We had way too many fires this year.
> 
> Last night, I did the last of my seed saving for tortoise food. I only saved from one Jack o'lantern and one large zucchini that I've had sitting around for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 156229
> 
> 
> View attachment 156230
> 
> 
> Here are the pumpkin seeds we saved from our Jack o' lantern. I didn't even bother to rinse them ...
> View attachment 156232
> 
> Now, most of them are dry and I have a huge supply of potential squash greens from just a single vegetable each
> View attachment 156234
> 
> 
> 
> I did this last year too. One single pumpkin and one single zucchini made enough for me to add significant amounts of squash greens to my tortoise's winter diet AND start my garden for the summer.
> View attachment 156239


What's your secret to growing those indoors?


----------



## Prairie Mom

MichaelaW said:


> What's your secret to growing those indoors?


Hi Michaela,
Squash and pumpkin are among the easiest ones to start growing indoors. I always recommend them to people who are beginning to experiment on their own. The very very easiest is wheat grass seeds or barley seeds (I've bought them on Amazon). These are great ones to begin practicing with.

-Feeding young seedlings:
You don't need anything special to get the seeds to sprout. Pumpkin and Zucchini seeds sprout nice large seedlings that make excellent food for smaller species and good healthy treats that can be mixed in other foods for larger animals. Just in case you're not familiar with pumpkin and zucchini seedlngs, they look like this...


If you've never grown anything indoors, this younger plant size may be a great place to start. I've ripped those out and given them to a happy tortoise plenty of times.

-Sprouting the Seeds

(If anyone is really not comfortable starting seeds inside, I recommend beginning with this product: http://www.amazon.com/Jiffy-5710-12-Pellet-Indoor-Greenhouse/dp/B000BX4QW4/ref=pd_sim_86_3?ie=UTF8&dpID=41CW1rPNm3L&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=1TWSV1X9FPCH64531H40 -They come in all kinds of shapes and sizes. Inside they have peat moss pellets that you add water to. The pellets are shown in the picture I posted above.)

Special kits are really not necessary, but can help people grow in confidence.

-Any container can work as long as you don't over water too much. Take-out meal containers as well as plastic shell containers (such as Spring mix salad boxes) are PERFECT for starting seeds, because they have lids. The lids act as little greenhouses to keep the seeds warm and damp as they develop in the soil. You can also use pots and cover them with clear plastic wrap like I did here...



As a few young seedlings begin to emerge, lift the cover or plastic wrap just a little bit to allow some oxygen in. Once most seedlings emerge, uncover completely.

-For any of the seeds I mentioned in this post, you can use any basic potting soil. Don't worry about organic etc, because you'll be pulling the plants out of the dirt and feeding your animals. Fill your container with pretty deep soil. Bury the seed. These seeds aren't picky: barely buried, quarter inch down, half inch --it all works.

-Add enough water to make the soil moist but not drowning.
-Cover the seeds as mentioned before (remembering to let air in as seedlings poke up)
-*And place it in a warmer location. Seeds will sprout sooner if the soil is warmer. Look for the condensation on the lid of your container to form. If seeds are too cold, they may just rot. (I have some under cabinet lighting in my kitchen that get pretty warm if your really close to them. I often put my seed boxes on a counter raised up to the warm lights and they work great)
-Expect most seeds to sprout in less than two weeks.
-Once most of the seedlings have emerged, it will help to move them to a bright window or plant light source to encourage growth.

Once they're good sized like the picture I showed above, you can pull them out and feed these nutritious little goodies to your grateful pet.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Getting them to grow large "true" leaves and become big enough that you can clip and feed mature plant parts, takes a bit more of an investment. Other members can grow tortoise food just using windows, but I can't get big plants like this without the use of lighting. If you want me to make another post about growing mature plants, I'd be happy to, but starting with the grasses I mentioned and feeding pumpkin, squash, and zucchini plants as seedlings is a great and easy way to start practicing.


----------



## MichaelaW

Prairie Mom said:


> Hi Michaela,
> Squash and pumpkin are among the easiest ones to start growing indoors. I always recommend them to people who are beginning to experiment on their own. The very very easiest is wheat grass seeds or barley seeds (I've bought them on Amazon). These are great ones to begin practicing with.
> 
> -Feeding young seedlings:
> You don't need anything special to get the seeds to sprout. Pumpkin and Zucchini seeds sprout nice large seedlings that make excellent food for smaller species and good healthy treats that can be mixed in other foods for larger animals. Just in case you're not familiar with pumpkin and zucchini seedlngs, they look like this...
> View attachment 156322
> 
> If you've never grown anything indoors, this younger plant size may be a great place to start. I've ripped those out and given them to a happy tortoise plenty of times.
> 
> -Sprouting the Seeds
> 
> (If anyone is really not comfortable starting seeds inside, I recommend beginning with this product: http://www.amazon.com/Jiffy-5710-12-Pellet-Indoor-Greenhouse/dp/B000BX4QW4/ref=pd_sim_86_3?ie=UTF8&dpID=41CW1rPNm3L&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=1TWSV1X9FPCH64531H40 -They come in all kinds of shapes and sizes. Inside they have peat moss pellets that you add water to. The pellets are shown in the picture I posted above.)
> 
> Special kits are really not necessary, but can help people grow in confidence.
> 
> -Any container can work as long as you don't over water too much. Take-out meal containers as well as plastic shell containers (such as Spring mix salad boxes) are PERFECT for starting seeds, because they have lids. The lids act as little greenhouses to keep the seeds warm and damp as they develop in the soil. You can also use pots and cover them with clear plastic wrap like I did here...
> View attachment 156323
> 
> 
> As a few young seedlings begin to emerge, lift the cover or plastic wrap just a little bit to allow some oxygen in. Once most seedlings emerge, uncover completely.
> 
> -For any of the seeds I mentioned in this post, you can use any basic potting soil. Don't worry about organic etc, because you'll be pulling the plants out of the dirt and feeding your animals. Fill your container with pretty deep soil. Bury the seed. These seeds aren't picky: barely buried, quarter inch down, half inch --it all works.
> 
> -Add enough water to make the soil moist but not drowning.
> -Cover the seeds as mentioned before (remembering to let air in as seedlings poke up)
> -*And place it in a warmer location. Seeds will sprout sooner if the soil is warmer. Look for the condensation on the lid of your container to form. If seeds are too cold, they may just rot. (I have some under cabinet lighting in my kitchen that get pretty warm if your really close to them. I often put my seed boxes on a counter raised up to the warm lights and they work great)
> -Expect most seeds to sprout in less than two weeks.
> -Once most of the seedlings have emerged, it will help to move them to a bright window or plant light source to encourage growth.
> 
> Once they're good sized like the picture I showed above, you can pull them out and feed these nutritious little goodies to your grateful pet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Getting them to grow large "true" leaves and become big enough that you can clip and feed mature plant parts, takes a bit more of an investment. Other members can grow tortoise food just using windows, but I can't get big plants like this without the use of lighting. If you want me to make another post about growing mature plants, I'd be happy to, but starting with the grasses I mentioned and feeding pumpkin, squash, and zucchini plants as seedlings is a great and easy way to start practicing.
> View attachment 156325
> View attachment 156326


Thanks so much! I would love a thread on how you grow mature plants. I also am a gardening enthusiast and love growing all sorts of plants. Now that we are getting snow and freezing temps I'm trying to grow things indoors. Feel free to PM me if you ever want to chat gardening.


----------



## Prairie Mom

MichaelaW said:


> Thanks so much! I would love a thread on how you grow mature plants. I also am a gardening enthusiast and love growing all sorts of plants. Now that we are getting snow and freezing temps I'm trying to grow things indoors. Feel free to PM me if you ever want to chat gardening.


Awesome! Apologies if my post may have been a bit too elementary for you. What are you growing inside now and what issues are you having? Are you experimenting with grow lights at all?


----------



## MichaelaW

Right now I have a banana tree, aloe, agave, a fern, ficus tree, palm, sedum, sweet potato, cactuses, opuntia, hibiscus, rose, and a couple other things. Not all are tortoise edibles. I have testudo mix that I want to try. I also have pumpkin, squash, zucchini, clover, turnip, mustard, and collard greens seeds. I have opuntia seeds that I'd like to try and grow. I tried testudo mix once but it grew tall and stringy and ended up dying. I think testudo mix and vines like pumpkin would be my best bet, and I'll save the greens seeds for a vegetable garden in the spring. I haven't tried any grow lights but I have a mini greenhouse inside.


----------



## Prairie Mom

MichaelaW said:


> Right now I have a banana tree, aloe, agave, a fern, ficus tree, palm, sedum, sweet potato, cactuses, opuntia, hibiscus, rose, and a couple other things. Not all are tortoise edibles. I have testudo mix that I want to try. I also have pumpkin, squash, zucchini, clover, turnip, mustard, and collard greens seeds. I have opuntia seeds that I'd like to try and grow. I tried testudo mix once but it grew tall and stringy and ended up dying. I think testudo mix and vines like pumpkin would be my best bet, and I'll save the greens seeds for a vegetable garden in the spring. I haven't tried any grow lights but I have a mini greenhouse inside.


Sounds like you're doing great! You have a few plants that I should try out.

Any time anything gets stretched and stringy looking, it means that there isn't enough light. None of the windows in my house are bright enough for a long enough time for me to grow healthy plants that are normally intended to be grown outside. I've done really well using artificial lighting. It sounds like you are a great gardener. I really would give you a friendly nudge to test out growing indoors with a light setup.

-Do NOT get grow lights that look like lightbulbs. You'll find a lot of grow lights that look exactly like the kind of stuff that fits into lamps in your tortoise enclosure DO NOT GET THESE!!! They heat up and they COOK your plants! The only way to keep them from cooking your seedlings is to put them so far away that the plants grow ugly, weak, and spindly.

-Get a shop hood light that holds as many fluorescent tube bulbs as possible. Home depot and any hardware store sells these in the lighting section. I have hood lights that hold 3-5 fluorescent grow strips. The MORE THE BETTER. Hang the shop light directly above your seedlings only a few inches away and adjust the height of the light as the plants grow--- always just keeping them a few inches away from the light. Also, be aware that many hood lights have to be wired in. If you don't want to do electrical, pay close attention and make sure the box says that it comes with a plug.





-As far as lightbulbs...I have had success using fluorescent lights that are labeled for "plant grow lights/aquarium lights" as well as flourscent lights labeled "daylight" bulbs. I use either kind interchangeably. Hardware store people can help you pick out the right ones for your shop hood. The box for your shop hood light will also tell you what kind of bulbs it takes. They can be anywhere from T5-T12. The "T" and the number listed with it, indicate size as well as energy efficiency. I get whatever is on hand that fits my hood and I get as many as I can. There is no such thing as too much indoor light for outdoor plants as long as the lights don't heat up! The bulbs aren't cheap, you'll spend a bundle when you first get everything set up, but I've been using mine for several years and they have more than paid for themselves in tortoise food as well as starting all my own plants from seed. There are also led bulbs on the market now. They seem too overpriced for the amount of indoor gardening I do, so I haven't tested those out yet.

Each year, I've experimented with different kinds of pots indoors. Because I'm cheap, you can see in the earlier post, I tested out soda bottles last year. I wasn't happy with them. To get really large mature plants you do need really large pots. Also, squash and pumpkins (melons too -I grow watermelon vines for my tortoise as well) do best if they can be left alone without having to transplant them. This year, I am going to experiment and plant indoors in the largest cheap pots I can. I've been saving up those big tough kitty litter buckets and drilling holes in the bottom. I plan to plant my squash seeds in small groups of about 4 seeds in the kitty litter buckets just like I do outside in the garden. As the plants start to get used up, I'll simply push more seeds into the pots next to the other plants and let them do their thing. We'll see how I do.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Last year, I didn't have a designated space for my grow lights. I invaded closets and entire sections of rooms. This year, they will be in a basement room with my tortoise. I'm still working on it all.

Here's a few photos from last year...


My watermelon grew mature enough to flower and climb my lights



I put fencing up to keep the cats out...sigh Most of what you see here was tortoise food.



My tomato closet. I was surprised to find that when we carried our tomatoes outside to begin hardening them off, we had somehow pollinated a few and actually started a few good-sized tomatoes inside. 



My ground cherries started bearing fruit inside.


----------



## MichaelaW

Thanks so much for all your advice. It's been so helpful. I just ordered a five foot by five foot mini portable greenhouse to replace my tiny indoor one. It will primarily be for my Manouria and Forstenii since they need the tropical environment but there will be more than enough space for my plants. I will also be keeping my juvenile and hatchling box turtles in there as well. It has a bunch of shelves. I'll try and rig up a florescent bulb in there somewhere for seedlings. Space is my big issue since I only have one small room where I am able to keep both plants and my tortoises and turtles. Once the greenhouse arrives and I get it all set up with plants and everything, I'll post photos.

How do you deal with those little white bugs? My opuntia have started to get those.


----------



## Prairie Mom

MichaelaW said:


> Thanks so much for all your advice. It's been so helpful. I just ordered a five foot by five foot mini portable greenhouse to replace my tiny indoor one. It will primarily be for my Manouria and Forstenii since they need the tropical environment but there will be more than enough space for my plants. I will also be keeping my juvenile and hatchling box turtles in there as well. It has a bunch of shelves. I'll try and rig up a florescent bulb in there somewhere for seedlings. Space is my big issue since I only have one small room where I am able to keep both plants and my tortoises and turtles. Once the greenhouse arrives and I get it all set up with plants and everything, I'll post photos.
> 
> How do you deal with those little white bugs? My opuntia have started to get those.


I'd love to see photos when you're ready! Sounds really interesting

I've dealt with the tiny white bugs in a closed chamber before. It wasn't too big of a problem. They congregated to the water dish and every morning, I just shop vac'd the water out. Eventually the population went away. The only issue I have with insects and indoor plants is fruit flies/ fungus gnats.

I remember a while ago a few members chatted about little white flies of some kind on this thread. Take a look at this page and see if it has anything that helps.... http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...ts-and-people-♫-♫.104546/page-44#post-1053437


----------



## Yvonne G

Notice the small tree right in the center of the picture:




That's a small, abused lilac tree. It only gets watered when I water the grass. And after such a hot, drought-ridden summer, our warm and wet Autumn weather has the poor tree pretty confused:


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> Notice the small tree right in the center of the picture:
> 
> View attachment 157042
> 
> 
> That's a small, abused lilac tree. It only gets watered when I water the grass. And after such a hot, drought-ridden summer, our warm and wet Autumn weather has the poor tree pretty confused:
> 
> View attachment 157043


Wow! That is CRAZY!!!! I wonder what it will do next Spring!?


----------



## MichaelaW

Here's the photos of the new greenhouse. I love how it turned out. Current temperature at night is 78 degrees with the door half zipped so it should get nice and warm during the day for the five box turtles and six tortoises. Let the indoor gardening begin!


----------



## Prairie Mom

MichaelaW said:


> Here's the photos of the new greenhouse. I love how it turned out. Current temperature at night is 78 degrees with the door half zipped so it should get nice and warm during the day for the five box turtles and six tortoises. Let the indoor gardening begin!


That's awesome! Very cool


----------



## Yvonne G

Nice. You're lucky you have a space big enough in the house to place that.


----------



## AnimalLady

Hello garden friends! Anyone strictly a container gardener? I have all of my plants in containers, since we rent I dont want to plant anything that might not be able to come with me when we leave!

Right now i'm having an issue with my Basil. I think I might have messed up from the beginning. I never pruned the thing and now it looks weird. I've seen basil that looks pretty and bushy, almost full looking.. but when you look at mine, it almost looks depressing! There are 3 long stems and then the basil bush up top. It is flowering though! Is there anyway to fix this? Maybe to get the leaves growing at the bottom of the stems?


----------



## MichaelaW

Try repotting it with new soil and giving it more light. Sometimes the nutrients in the soil can get depleted.


----------



## TSchadel

All this information has been so very helpful! I actually have some pumpkins that I'm going to use the seeds.... I'm just beginning to experiment with growing Irwin's food. Silly me thought I could just "fence" off an area in his habitat, thrown some seeds down, and put an extra UVB light I had on it.... Boy was I wrong!!!! I'm going to start growing the tuseduo mix I purchased on-line - it's a broadleaf mix. Hopefully it will grow now that I have the proper information on how to grow it! Thanks again!


----------



## Prairie Mom

AnimalLady said:


> Hello garden friends! Anyone strictly a container gardener? I have all of my plants in containers, since we rent I dont want to plant anything that might not be able to come with me when we leave!
> 
> Right now i'm having an issue with my Basil. I think I might have messed up from the beginning. I never pruned the thing and now it looks weird. I've seen basil that looks pretty and bushy, almost full looking.. but when you look at mine, it almost looks depressing! There are 3 long stems and then the basil bush up top. It is flowering though! Is there anyway to fix this? Maybe to get the leaves growing at the bottom of the stems?


Hey lady I grow a lot of stuff in pots. I'm not sure what to say about your basil though. I've only grown it a few times and used it as it grew for Pesto....mmmm....fresh pesto..... okay! I'm back! I didn't let mine flower and they always stayed small because I was constantly clipping and using leaves. Michaela may be on to something when she suggested repotting. You can always just add a vegetable fertilizer too. Good luck!


----------



## Prairie Mom

TSchadel said:


> All this information has been so very helpful! I actually have some pumpkins that I'm going to use the seeds.... I'm just beginning to experiment with growing Irwin's food. Silly me thought I could just "fence" off an area in his habitat, thrown some seeds down, and put an extra UVB light I had on it.... Boy was I wrong!!!! I'm going to start growing the tuseduo mix I purchased on-line - it's a broadleaf mix. Hopefully it will grow now that I have the proper information on how to grow it! Thanks again!


Very cool. Experimenting is the way to go. I learn something new and adjust how I do things every single year. Just get stubborn and don't give up if you can't manage things at first. For most plants you'll need to try it out as I suggested. BUT if you're looking to just fence off an area and put seeds in...wheat grass does REALLY well this way. I think you could totally do that with wheat grass and even barley seeds. I've bought both kinds of seeds on Amazon. There is nothing easier to grow for a beginning indoor gardener that wheat and barley seeds. Good luck and keep coming back


----------



## AnimalLady

Prairie Mom said:


> Hey lady I grow a lot of stuff in pots. I'm not sure what to say about your basil though. I've only grown it a few times and used it as it grew for Pesto....mmmm....fresh pesto..... okay! I'm back! I didn't let mine flower and they always stayed small because I was constantly clipping and using leaves. Michaela may be on to something when she suggested repotting. You can always just add a vegetable fertilizer too. Good luck!


Hey you!  Want to know something sad? Ive only used the leaves a handful of times... normally when I make spizgettie (like my boys say) and only when I remember LOL! So the plant just grew and grew... I enjoy the smell it lets off when I water it though! and IF I ever need Basil, I have it lol!!!

I'm going to add some fertilizer stuff, cant I just use rabbit poop?

I ordered a bunch of seeds yesterday, I think I'm just going to start over and grow another one!

I've gone a little obsessive with my plants lately.. looks like I have a mini nursery with all these dang plants in pots! BUT I LOVE IT! Just yesterday I added Lavender to my arsenal, YEA, but I hardly have luck with it, maybe i'll get it right this time!

Thank you!


----------



## Prairie Mom

AnimalLady said:


> Hey you!  Want to know something sad? Ive only used the leaves a handful of times... normally when I make spizgettie (like my boys say) and only when I remember LOL! So the plant just grew and grew... I enjoy the smell it lets off when I water it though! and IF I ever need Basil, I have it lol!!!
> 
> I'm going to add some fertilizer stuff, cant I just use rabbit poop?
> 
> I ordered a bunch of seeds yesterday, I think I'm just going to start over and grow another one!
> 
> I've gone a little obsessive with my plants lately.. looks like I have a mini nursery with all these dang plants in pots! BUT I LOVE IT! Just yesterday I added Lavender to my arsenal, YEA, but I hardly have luck with it, maybe i'll get it right this time!
> 
> Thank you!


No idea about rabbit poop -sorry. Sounds like you have good things going on. Good luck with the lavender!


----------



## Pearly

AnimalLady said:


> Hello garden friends! Anyone strictly a container gardener? I have all of my plants in containers, since we rent I dont want to plant anything that might not be able to come with me when we leave!
> 
> Right now i'm having an issue with my Basil. I think I might have messed up from the beginning. I never pruned the thing and now it looks weird. I've seen basil that looks pretty and bushy, almost full looking.. but when you look at mine, it almost looks depressing! There are 3 long stems and then the basil bush up top. It is flowering though! Is there anyway to fix this? Maybe to get the leaves growing at the bottom of the stems?


The only way I've ever had basil has been as annual. I plant it in very early spring and it's usually pretty much done by the time cooler weather starts sweeping Central Texas. I've never had it extend beyond one growing season. The way to keep a nice bushy plant is to keep clipping the tops, then it'll send out more branches. And don't let it go to bloom. I usually let mine start flowering and go to seed at the end of the season and once the seeds ripen and dry up I strip them and throw them on the pots or ground where I want new basil plants next season. I love the scent of it when watering plants and then after the bush dries up I pull it and throw in pieces in our bonfires. The smell of it burning is incredible. And btw, I also grow mine in pots but outside. I've never had much luck growing herbs indoors. They need much more sun than what they get in my house


----------



## AnimalLady

Pearly said:


> The only way I've ever had basil has been as annual. I plant it in very early spring and it's usually pretty much done by the time cooler weather starts sweeping Central Texas. I've never had it extend beyond one growing season. The way to keep a nice bushy plant is to keep clipping the tops, then it'll send out more branches. And don't let it go to bloom. I usually let mine start flowering and go to seed at the end of the season and once the seeds ripen and dry up I strip them and throw them on the pots or ground where I want new basil plants next season. I love the scent of it when watering plants and then after the bush dries up I pull it and throw in pieces in our bonfires. The smell of it burning is incredible. And btw, I also grow mine in pots but outside. I've never had much luck growing herbs indoors. They need much more sun than what they get in my house


Oh man, so since I let it flower, it's going to die now??? Well that sucks lol! At least I know now that I have to keep clipping the tops to make it bushy, thank you! All of my plants are strictly outside in pots. It's pretty warm here year round so my plants do fairly well, thank goodness! My green thumb sucks lol


----------



## MichaelaW

Here's some photos of what I'm growing in my new indoor greenhouse. It's 5x5 feet. There's hibiscus seedlings, cucumber and pumpkin seedlings, opuntia cactus, rose, banana tree, sedum, and a palm. The pumpkin and cucumber seedlings are growing like crazy.


----------



## AnimalLady

MichaelaW said:


> Here's some photos of what I'm growing in my new indoor greenhouse. It's 5x5 feet. There's hibiscus seedlings, cucumber and pumpkin seedlings, opuntia cactus, rose, banana tree, sedum, and a palm. The pumpkin and cucumber seedlings are growing like crazy.


Beautiful! Which one is the Hibiscus? I just planted some seeds and was wondering how long I have to wait till I see a sprout, I read it could take a while. Did you do anything special to the seed before you planted it, like soak it? I read I was suppose to soak the seed and scratch the surface of it, or something like that.. I didn't do either lol.


----------



## MichaelaW

The first one is hibiscus. Nope, nothing special. Just threw them in some dirt and hoped for the best.  The cucumber and pumpkin sprouted in a couple days.


----------



## AnimalLady

I only planted 5 seeds because I was being greedy with them lol! I hope at least 1 sprouts, and then I hope that I can actually turn it into a full blown bush, but that's wishful thinking at its finest lol!


----------



## AnimalLady

Check out this bloom I got this morning! So pretty! 



And here's the basil I've been talking about, bad pic but I was rushing.. Had to drop kiddos off at school!


----------



## Pearly

I'd just let it bloom and set the seed which you can saw immediately directly even in this same pot. If you don't get the cold weather you'll have new plants pretty soon

this is mine. Yeah, I know! Nasty! But I put up with couple of weeks of that for the sake of seed harvest. This way I've kept many annuals for years and years

these basil seeds (brown and dry, crispy to touch) are ready to be stripped off the branch and thrown on the ground

these need several days to mature. The main big stems of the plant get woody, at that point I've never been able to keep the basil going, I just start new plants from the collected seeds


----------



## AnimalLady

I was going to ask you how the seeds look when ready, thanks so much for the visual! Me and my husband yesterday were staring at it trying to figure out where they were lol!

Your plant must have been HUGE when it was filled out! AWESOME!


----------



## Prairie Mom

MichaelaW said:


> Here's some photos of what I'm growing in my new indoor greenhouse. It's 5x5 feet. There's hibiscus seedlings, cucumber and pumpkin seedlings, opuntia cactus, rose, banana tree, sedum, and a palm. The pumpkin and cucumber seedlings are growing like crazy.


Hooray! All your plants look so good and happy! Your hibiscus seedlings have lots of true leaves already. Nice!


----------



## Prairie Mom

AnimalLady said:


> Beautiful! Which one is the Hibiscus? I just planted some seeds and was wondering how long I have to wait till I see a sprout, I read it could take a while. Did you do anything special to the seed before you planted it, like soak it? I read I was suppose to soak the seed and scratch the surface of it, or something like that.. I didn't do either lol.


I've only had one kind of seed that I've ever soaked and nicked the seed coat. Most, I just plop in the dirt. Each seed takes a different amount of time to sprout. Usually the warmer your soil is the faster the seeds will germinate.


----------



## Prairie Mom

AnimalLady said:


> I only planted 5 seeds because I was being greedy with them lol! I hope at least 1 sprouts, and then I hope that I can actually turn it into a full blown bush, but that's wishful thinking at its finest lol!


I bet they'll work I'm sending positive grow vibes to your dirt!


----------



## bouaboua

How do you like this??


----------



## Prairie Mom

AnimalLady said:


> Check out this bloom I got this morning! So pretty!
> View attachment 157485
> 
> 
> And here's the basil I've been talking about, bad pic but I was rushing.. Had to drop kiddos off at school!
> View attachment 157486


What a gorgeous bloom!!! WOW! Also, I think your basil looks AWESOME! I've only grown it as a leafy annual. I've never actually seen it as a woody shrub. I think it looks totally cool with the flower and everything. If it were mine, I'd keep it


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pearly said:


> I'd just let it bloom and set the seed which you can saw immediately directly even in this same pot. If you don't get the cold weather you'll have new plants pretty soon
> View attachment 157492
> this is mine. Yeah, I know! Nasty! But I put up with couple of weeks of that for the sake of seed harvest. This way I've kept many annuals for years and years
> View attachment 157493
> these basil seeds (brown and dry, crispy to touch) are ready to be stripped off the branch and thrown on the ground
> View attachment 157494
> these need several days to mature. The main big stems of the plant get woody, at that point I've never been able to keep the basil going, I just start new plants from the collected seeds


very helpful!


----------



## Prairie Mom

bouaboua said:


> How do you like this??
> 
> View attachment 157540
> View attachment 157541


That is BEAUTIFUL, Steven! Is that a Christmas cactus? It is big and gorgeous!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

To some they might not look very good right now,

For the first week of Dec they look great. This happened with just 3 nights with temps in the mid 20,s the week before last.


----------



## MichaelaW

Are those banana trees?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

MichaelaW said:


> Are those banana trees?


Yes they are .


----------



## Jacqui

AnimalLady said:


> Check out this bloom I got this morning! So pretty!
> View attachment 157485
> 
> 
> And here's the basil I've been talking about, bad pic but I was rushing.. Had to drop kiddos off at school!
> View attachment 157486



If you ever make starts of that hibiscus, I'd love one.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> To some they might not look very good right now,
> View attachment 157573
> For the first week of Dec they look great. This happened with just 3 nights with temps in the mid 20,s the week before last.



I'm glad you brought this subject up, Len. This past summer I planted several banana trees from 6" pots. They grew nicely over the summer and got to be about 10' tall with a trunk about 8" diameter. They now look like yours. Since I have no experience with this type of plant, I don't know how they grow back after the frost. Do I just leave them as is? Do I cut back the dead fronds, leaving the trunk? Where do they grow from in the spring...the roots or the top of the trunk?


----------



## AnimalLady

Jacqui said:


> If you ever make starts of that hibiscus, I'd love one.


If I do what? How do I do that? I'll do it, and send to you no worries, but you gotta tell me how LOL!


----------



## AnimalLady

Prairie Mom said:


> What a gorgeous bloom!!! WOW! Also, I think your basil looks AWESOME! I've only grown it as a leafy annual. I've never actually seen it as a woody shrub. I think it looks totally cool with the flower and everything. If it were mine, I'd keep it


I'm keeping it until she dies, and hoping with all my might she doesnt. Ive become attached to this baby! lol!


----------



## AnimalLady

bouaboua said:


> How do you like this??
> 
> View attachment 157540
> View attachment 157541


Thats GORGEOUS! Torts can eat that flower, right?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> I'm glad you brought this subject up, Len. This past summer I planted several banana trees from 6" pots. They grew nicely over the summer and got to be about 10' tall with a trunk about 8" diameter. They now look like yours. Since I have no experience with this type of plant, I don't know how they grow back after the frost. Do I just leave them as is? Do I cut back the dead fronds, leaving the trunk? Where do they grow from in the spring...the roots or the top of the trunk?


With my trees, over winter everything above ground basically dies and turns to mush except a little bit of the center core close to the ground. I no longer cut them back in the fall, they do need to be cut back at some point. I cut back to about 12 to 24 inches in the spring and the new growth grows from the center of the trunk as the soil warms up.I think I have some pics from last springs new growth starting to show. i will look for them later. With your much milder winter than we have, yours may not die back as much as mine do. Are you sure that the type you have are cold hardy ? If not you may want to mulch very heavy to protect the roots.


----------



## GeorgeUK

Unfortunately my growing season is very short. Living in the UK we are plunged into darkness for six months during our windy, wet and cold period.

I am planning to make the most out of next year though & thanks to this thread, I can't wait to try out a few edible plants for my Leopard, Lady Dorothy. 

I'm hoping they don't all need tiny umbrellas!


----------



## Yvonne G

No, I'm not sure at all. The banana trees are at the edge of a choke cherry tree, and I have many leaves from that tree all over the ground. I'll just rake them over to the banana trees. Oh boy...something to do today!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

GeorgeUK said:


> Unfortunately my growing season is very short. Living in the UK we are plunged into darkness for six months during our windy, wet and cold period.
> 
> I am planning to make the most out of next year though & thanks to this thread, I can't wait to try out a few edible plants for my Leopard, Lady Dorothy.
> 
> I'm hoping they don't all need tiny umbrellas!


My growing season is super short too. It's also incredibly cold and windy. Keep us posted on what goodies you try out for Lady Dorothy I love the name!


----------



## Prairie Mom

@Turtulas-Len I'm submitting a thread request to you I think you should make a thread that is solely about how you dry your grass with photos. I constantly point people to your "Winter Diet Worked" thread to tell them how I learned to dry my lawn clippings from you. It would be super handy if you made one just about making grass hay, so I could post the link easily for people. What do you think? Maybe a project for next summer?


----------



## Prairie Mom

So this crazy person who is always telling people to do indoor gardening HAS YET TO BEGIN HER INDOOR GARDEN THIS YEAR! Pretty crazy, huh!? Normally, I'm in the thick of my growlights, but I haven't needed them yet. I am soooo pleased with the food that I both dried and froze for my tortoise that I'm living the relaxing life and my Mavis is well fed. I'm so happy. Next year, I'm going to preserve even more.


----------



## MichaelaW

Here's some updates on my indoor greenhouse. The pumpkins and cucumber vines are getting huge and my testudo mix is looking good. The banana tree has a new shoot. It was dormant until I put it into the greenhouse. My geranium has started to bloom!


----------



## Prairie Mom

MichaelaW said:


> Here's some updates on my indoor greenhouse. The pumpkins and cucumber vines are getting huge and my testudo mix is looking good. The banana tree has a new shoot. It was dormant until I put it into the greenhouse. My geranium has started to bloom!


awww! Fantastic! Your pumpkins are about to get their first set of "true leaves" also! You're about to have some larger good tortoise food! Well done on the testudo mix and banana tree. It's fun that your geranium is blooming too!! Very cool


----------



## AnimalLady

Tesudo mix, looking good!



Chicory, I'm not sure about this.. Hasn't grown much since this pic on Friday.

And dun dun dun...


My hibiscus sprouted!!!!! Yessss!!!

Funny story- saw my dad from my window, he grabbed the hibiscus potter and walked off.. I freaked out and ran out to see what he was doing, buddy was 2 seconds away from using the pot to plant some dang Salvia plant! His excuse, "oh, it only had one little sprout" dad!!! Wtf!!!

Lol, I got another pot and planted his Salvia for him


----------



## Prairie Mom

AnimalLady said:


> View attachment 158028
> 
> Tesudo mix, looking good!
> 
> View attachment 158029
> 
> Chicory, I'm not sure about this.. Hasn't grown much since this pic on Friday.
> 
> And dun dun dun...
> View attachment 158030
> 
> My hibiscus sprouted!!!!! Yessss!!!
> 
> Funny story- saw my dad from my window, he grabbed the hibiscus potter and walked off.. I freaked out and ran out to see what he was doing, buddy was 2 seconds away from using the pot to plant some dang Salvia plant! His excuse, "oh, it only had one little sprout" dad!!! Wtf!!!
> 
> Lol, I got another pot and planted his Salvia for him


NICE!!!!
Chicory does grow slower than I'd like and needs a lot of sunlight. I think everything is fine there.
Love that you saved the hibiscus!!! WHEW! I understand the labor of love there for sure!


----------



## AnimalLady

The joys of having a little baby... Jayden (15 months) walked up to my Tesudo mix and went "AH! PLANNNN" (he meant Ah! Plant! lol) then grabbed a nice chunk before i could stop him and said "LOOOK MAMA! PLANNNN!" LOL! So, I guess i'll just grow some more..and place it a bit higher up, not at baby level. 

The chicory is driving me nuts! I want it to grow and grow.. sun has been hiding for almost a week or so, I guess thats messing with it a bit.. thats ok though! I will be patient


----------



## Prairie Mom

AnimalLady said:


> The joys of having a little baby... Jayden (15 months) walked up to my Tesudo mix and went "AH! PLANNNN" (he meant Ah! Plant! lol) then grabbed a nice chunk before i could stop him and said "LOOOK MAMA! PLANNNN!" LOL! So, I guess i'll just grow some more..and place it a bit higher up, not at baby level.
> 
> The chicory is driving me nuts! I want it to grow and grow.. sun has been hiding for almost a week or so, I guess thats messing with it a bit.. thats ok though! I will be patient


Awwww man!!!! NOOO!


----------



## Oxalis

MichaelaW said:


> Here's some updates on my indoor greenhouse. The pumpkins and cucumber vines are getting huge and my testudo mix is looking good. The banana tree has a new shoot. It was dormant until I put it into the greenhouse. My geranium has started to bloom!


Looks great so far!!  My Russian loves his _Geranium_ now that he's "discovered" it in his garden! I think he has become more open-minded about trying new plants now that he has the opportunity to browse in his outdoor enclosure.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Nothing new to show We are happily living well off of our preserved tortoise food for a few months now. I've bought a few grocery greens as treats and diversity, but NOT out of necessity, which is awesome for my climate! I'll do even better next year now that I'm getting the hang of this! Woo hoo!

I'm maintaining a few pots of weeds and plants that I kept from the summer and that's it! It's nice to have a rest. It makes starting the gardening again feel exciting.

I'll be starting my immense indoor gardening a while after we get home from our holiday travel. So look for the posts of dirt-close-ups to begin


----------



## Prairie Mom

Winter always brings pretty sunsets...


By the way...I live in an area of town called "The big tree area"--hmmm...wonder why?  Everything else really is high elevation prairie land.



We've had really unusual weather for Autumn/Winter. It stayed warmer much longer and we had lots of days with snow and then warm enough to melt it a while later. Water is always appreciated. But I do think the freezer-burn-cold has finally settled in to stay. We had a good pretty dumping of snow again the past few days. The kids certainly didn't mind. They put their kid-sized shovels to work--which I CERTAINLY DIDN'T MIND!!


Looking forward to a White Christmas!


----------



## AnimalLady

Can any of you make out what this is? It just sprouted out and looks tort edible to me, but who knows!







My spider plant is branching out like crazy! Can I just snip these things off and plant straight in soil? 




Oh and what's this? It's some kind of lettuce I think, but I have no real idea lol


----------



## Prairie Mom

AnimalLady said:


> Can any of you make out what this is? It just sprouted out and looks tort edible to me, but who knows!
> 
> View attachment 158911
> 
> 
> View attachment 158912
> 
> 
> My spider plant is branching out like crazy! Can I just snip these things off and plant straight in soil?
> 
> View attachment 158913
> 
> 
> Oh and what's this? It's some kind of lettuce I think, but I have no real idea lol
> 
> View attachment 158914
> 
> 
> View attachment 158915
> 
> 
> View attachment 158916


Sorry. I'm terrible with this stuff, but @Yvonne G is the ID Goddess and I bet she'll poke around soon.

With the spider plant, strawberry plants, anything that multiplies like that...I do always plant them as soon as I see decent roots forming. Water well and all should be fine.


----------



## Yvonne G

Could that bottom one be ragweed?

Yes, you can snip off the spider plant babies and plant them.

Maybe the first one's prickly lettuce????


----------



## Prairie Mom

By the way... Yvonne- I LOVE your new Avatar Even my kiddos got a kick out of it.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I guessed it was prickly lettuce too, but don't have enough experience with them to say.


----------



## Yvonne G

(chuckle) Thanks! It's how I'm feeling lately.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> (chuckle) Thanks! It's how I'm feeling lately.


It's fantastic. I vote you keep it awhile


----------



## AnimalLady

The one in the pot is edible, I know that for sure, I just for the life of me cant remember what it is! I bought it from a little small stand at a farmers market and the lady told me what it was and I forgot. Its gotten so full looking because I havent touched it! Cant remember what it is = me not eating it! LOL!

The other one kinda reminds me of something that grows from the Tesudo mix, but i doubt thats what it is. I keep cutting the yard and going around this plant specifically, UNTIL i figure out what it is lol.


----------



## AnimalLady

Maybe its, Mazuna? Its a type of mustard green.. goodness help me! lol!


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> Maybe the first one's prickly lettuce????


Could also be some sort of Brassica (mustard family) like a radish. It looks like a bunch of the yellow rocket or some such plant that has been taking advantage of the autumn weather to grow in my yard!! XD

I'm pretty confident that's a member of the mustard family and OK for torts in moderation, according to The Tortoise Table.


----------



## MichaelaW

Has anyone ever tried making cuttings from fig trees and been successful?


----------



## Yvonne G

It's very easy. I had a small branch (still attached to the tree) that was laying on the ground. It eventually grew roots.

The thing about making cuttings, any kind of cuttings, is to start with a very fresh cut on the stem. Keep the cutting in moist dirt, but not wet. If you start cuttings in water, it's hard for the new roots to make the transition from water (easy to bring up nutrients into plant) to dirt (a little harder to bring up the nutrients). So I always start cuttings in moist Super Soil.


----------



## Odin's Gma

I have been struggling to get anything to grow well in Odin's greenhouse and I think it may have to do with the high humidity. Most of the seeds/plants I have been growing are suited to low to moderate humidity (grasses, weeds, greens etc.), so I am looking for tort-safe edible plants that thrive in constant 70-100% humidity, steady 84-90 degree heat, and @ 12 hours of light a day.
The light timing I can extend a bit if necessary, but Odin likes it the way it is and I would rather not anger the beast.  When he pouts he makes sure _everyone_ feels it.....

I have a banana plant in there along with a hibiscus (that would be doing well if Odin hadn't decided to dig up half the root ball to make a burrow ) 
I know (some) ferns are an option, but there has to be more than that! My _super_ spoiled sully needs more variety than that!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I plant the same kind of stuff you plant, so I'll be curious what suggestions people give you.

What's happening to the plants that makes you think it is humidity?


----------



## Odin's Gma

Prairie Mom said:


> I plant the same kind of stuff you plant, so I'll be curious what suggestions people give you.
> 
> What's happening to the plants that makes you think it is humidity?


Well, they aren't damping off, but they seem...soft? They fail not long after they sprout, which I have had happen with seedlings in the past if I leave the domes on full time, rather than taking it off for progressively longer periods during the day and covering them again at night.

I am also looking into supplemental red/blue lighting to add in case it's a light spectrum problem and I have increased the fan speed to move more air around the greenhouse.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Odin's Gma said:


> Well, they aren't damping off, but they seem...soft? They fail not long after they sprout, which I have had happen with seedlings in the past if I leave the domes on full time, rather than taking it off for progressively longer periods during the day and covering them again at night.
> 
> I am also looking into supplemental red/blue lighting to add in case it's a light spectrum problem and I have increased the fan speed to move more air around the greenhouse.


Interesting. I've never run into this even though my grow area maintains really high humidity. Please post if you solve the problem just in case I run into it down the road

edit:
hmmm...it just occurred to me that I didn't run into this when I grew plants in my closed chamber either and that was always above 90% humidity. I think you may be on to something with supplemental lighting. Hopefully that helps. I'll admit that so far, I haven't known anyone to get great results with the blue and red LEDs. Please keep me posted on how that goes for you, Master gardener


----------



## MichaelaW

Does anyone have any grape vine cuttings they would like to trade for something?


----------



## Prairie Mom

MichaelaW said:


> Does anyone have any grape vine cuttings they would like to trade for something?


My grapes are all asleep under the snow, so I couldn't manage a cutting right now. But once Spring rolls around definitely get in touch with me. I love trading garden goodies


----------



## Oxalis

Has anyone tried this product? Just curious before I buy it -- seems to have a lot of good weeds for my Russian.

ProRep Tortoise Feed Seeds






Whilst the mix of seeds may vary it will typically include Dandelion, Smooth Hawks Beard, Nipplwort, Chicory, Smoth Sow Thistle, Great Plantain, Hoary Plantain, Ribwort Plantain, Common Mallow, Musk Mallow, Dwarf Mallow, Shepherds Purse, Hairy Bittercress, Wavy Bittercress, White/ Dutch Clover, Red Clover, Common Vetch, Sainfoin, Creeping Bell Flower, Field Bindweed and Hedge Mustard!


----------



## Yvonne G

That sounds like a very good edible mixture for Russian tortoises, however, please be aware that most of those listed plants are WEEDS, and you may want to plant a patch someplace where it's not going to offend your 'neat' gardening sensibility. If you plant too much the tortoise won't be able to keep up with it and it will get too tall. They don't eat it once it gets too tall.

(I would love to have that pack. Too bad it's in the UK)


----------



## leigti

Man I love Amazon. Look Yvonne.

and they also have this one, they don't list the exact plants though.

I just happen to be placing an Amazon order, again, but anyway maybe I will check these out.


----------



## Yvonne G

I can't really see your pictures. Are you saying Amazon has the same mixture as the UK mixture up above?


----------



## Yvonne G

I found the seeds on Amazon, and I ordered two packets. Shipping is $10, kinda' high, but anything for the torts, huh?


----------



## Yvonne G

Can you imagine paying that much for WEEDS!!!!


----------



## leigti

The shipping is listed as five dollars for the first one and somewhere around three dollars for the second one. Yes, the first one is the same one as listed above and the second one is different. It says it is all wildflowers and specifically for tortoises. But it doesn't list the exact flowers so if I order it I will let you know. The second one is cheap enough it won't be a big deal, the first one is kind of expensive. 
If I could just be lucky enough to be growing the right weeds in my own darn yard, but a lot of the weeds in my yard are not suitable for tortoises. :-( 
I will be fencing off part of my yard to have a sort of lawn, and the rest I am leaving to the animals. But I also plan to plant some of that many clover everywhere, it is supposed to help lawns green up. And I hate taking care of lawns in general but a little one won't hurt. At least there will be some area of my backyard where I won't step in chicken poop.


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> That sounds like a very good edible mixture for Russian tortoises, however, please be aware that most of those listed plants are WEEDS, and you may want to plant a patch someplace where it's not going to offend your 'neat' gardening sensibility.


Nice! We're definitely opposed to the stereotypical lawn. My fiancé said he'd rather have a prairie. So far, I've been keeping the tort plants contained pretty well in the tortoise garden, and it can be difficult with those pesky dandelion seeds!


----------



## Jacqui

Spring can not be far away, my local Wal-Mart has garden seed display next to the snow shovels.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Has anyone tried this product? Just curious before I buy it -- seems to have a lot of good weeds for my Russian.
> 
> ProRep Tortoise Feed Seeds
> 
> 
> Whilst the mix of seeds may vary it will typically include Dandelion, Smooth Hawks Beard, Nipplwort, Chicory, Smoth Sow Thistle, Great Plantain, Hoary Plantain, Ribwort Plantain, Common Mallow, Musk Mallow, Dwarf Mallow, Shepherds Purse, Hairy Bittercress, Wavy Bittercress, White/ Dutch Clover, Red Clover, Common Vetch, Sainfoin, Creeping Bell Flower, Field Bindweed and Hedge Mustard!


 Wow! That's an awesome collection of seeds


----------



## Prairie Mom

leigti said:


> The shipping is listed as five dollars for the first one and somewhere around three dollars for the second one. Yes, the first one is the same one as listed above and the second one is different. It says it is all wildflowers and specifically for tortoises. But it doesn't list the exact flowers so if I order it I will let you know. The second one is cheap enough it won't be a big deal, the first one is kind of expensive.
> If I could just be lucky enough to be growing the right weeds in my own darn yard, but a lot of the weeds in my yard are not suitable for tortoises. :-(
> I will be fencing off part of my yard to have a sort of lawn, and the rest I am leaving to the animals. But I also plan to plant some of that many clover everywhere, it is supposed to help lawns green up. And I hate taking care of lawns in general but a little one won't hurt. At least there will be some area of my backyard where I won't step in chicken poop.


Very curious about the unlisted flowers. Please share if you decide to grow them. Good luck with your lawn plans. My lawn-kung-fu is weak, so I'll be curious how yours develops.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Spring can not be far away, my local Wal-Mart has garden seed display next to the snow shovels.


Ha! That's awesome!

I'm starting to get the seed catalogues in the mail. Always a good reminder that Spring will come back


----------



## Prairie Mom

and browsing through seed catalogues is to hope for Spring


----------



## Jacqui

Sitting eating at a buffet, reading seed catalogues....


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Sitting eating at a buffet, reading seed catalogues....


YESSSS! That's awesome!


----------



## Jacqui

On our last cold, windy and snowy day, I had a gentleman come through my line with a garden magazine. It was how he gotbthrough winter, until he could be out in his gardens again.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> YESSSS! That's awesome!



Too bad you not here and we could pour over them together.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Too bad you not here and we could pour over them together.


That honestly sounds like A REALLY GOOD TIME! Someday, I'll take a dip into the Plains and organize such a lunch date


----------



## Yvonne G

I've really allowed my winter garden to go to heck. It is plumb full of grass and non-edible weeds. I need to get out there with my stool, weed tool and bucket and get busy and clean it up. I'm not getting as much off this year's garden as I have in the past. I can only harvest about once every two weeks. Maybe I started when the plants were too small.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I found the seeds on Amazon, and I ordered two packets. Shipping is $10, kinda' high, but anything for the torts, huh?



I ordered some as well. I think the delivery date wasn't until Feb!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not getting as much off this year's garden as I have in the past. I can only harvest about once every two weeks. Maybe I started when the plants were too small.


Hmmm...I wonder if that's true. Some years my garden has been slower too. In my case, I suspect it was affected by soil quality and too cool of temps. I wonder if harvesting the greens too early would make a difference? Interesting theory.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> I ordered some as well. I think the delivery date wasn't until Feb!


February! That's nuts! I wonder where they're coming from???


----------



## leigti

Prairie Mom said:


> Very curious about the unlisted flowers. Please share if you decide to grow them. Good luck with your lawn plans. My lawn-kung-fu is weak, so I'll be curious how yours develops.


I'm hoping that it will be listed on the package, if it's not a dandy lion or a rose I don't have a clue. And I know even less about lawns but I've heard that the mini clover works pretty well. And I'm going to put a little clover in the rest of the yard also. I want to make it that whatever I grow in the yard is pretty much edible for the tortoises. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Prairie Mom

So, I've been lovingly NUDGED into something both interesting and a wee bit stressful by a friend at our local Extension.


I always think about animals facing extinction, but honestly, I don't really think about plants often enough, particularly garden edible plants.

All of my expressed doubts and hesitations were ignored as I was handed an envelope containing a small pile of "Lower Salmon River Squash" seeds in a very friendly and kind way. Apparently, this winter squash variety was native to parts of Idaho along the Salmon river. They grew along other parts of the Northwest as well. You can still buy seeds of this squash variety, but they are disappearing from the market and only being kept alive by a few conscientious growers and distributers.

I have been asked to grow these and return them to a member of a Seed Bank to be preserved. If I can get a decent amount, some will be given to other growers too, so they can have their turn stressing over these as they garden



www.adaptiveseeds.com

They're supposed to be a yummy and super "meaty" winter squash. If all goes well, I'll continue to keep some of the heirloom seeds for myself. If it doesn't go well, I'll give a sincere apology and buy a seed packet online to test out

---------------------------------
*Here are my concerns:*
*-*The seeds are already several years old. They've been kept in refrigeration, which I know nothing about, so I'm still concerned about these being older seeds.

*-*Not many seeds if I goof up.

*-*These have a LONG growing season. A bit over 90 days. I don't always have a ninety day growing season. Some years, I have early cruel snow storms, and so I HAVE TO START THESE INDOORS (which is one of the reasons these seeds were forced into my hand). The fruit needs to have a guaranteed chance of getting big enough to have mature seeds.
-So, now, I have concerns about starting them inside... I'm not sure how early to start and no one had a clear answer for me. If I start too late, I may not get it big enough by winter. If I start too soon and the plant is very mature, large squash plants often can experience nasty problems in transplanting. I've killed a few that just didn't like being moved.

*-*CAN'T PLANT ANYTHING ELSE! I always grow lots of varieties of squash and pumpkins as part of my family's diet. The greens are a huge part of my tortoise diet too. I can't risk any type of cross-pollination in order to keep the seeds for the next generation genetically pure. The fact, that my neighbors do not garden was also taken into consideration.
-----------------------------------

It's silly, but I really had to wrestle with the idea of not being able to plant some typical foods my family grows for pennies every year. I'm seriously considering taking a garden "break" this year and only growing these squash and a few tomatoes. It depends on how disappointed my husband will be about it. The break could be a good thing though. I really need to work on improving my soil quality.

We'll see!
If I can get these to work at all, I may issue a challenge to you fellow gardeners to begin growing these! Particularly, you friends with longer growing seasons

__________________________________________________________________
__________________________________________________________________
__________________________________________________________________

On the topic of extinct/endangered squash...

Did everybody here about the perfectly preserved extinct squash seeds found in a clay vessel in an archaeological dig in Canada??? -Very cool stuff!



Here's an article: http://www.mnn.com/your-home/organi...ents-revive-extinct-squash-800-year-old-seeds

Gives my meager attempt hope doesn't it!?!?!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm seeing THIS, but my mind is already digging in next year's garden!


Check out the link below to see some 2016 Gardening Trends predicted by American Meadows. 
http://blog.americanmeadows.com/201...6&utm_campaign=20160104+-+All+-+Garden+Trends

Spoiler Alert!...Pollinator-Friendly Gardening will continue on its tidal wave of change, as will repurposing recyclable materials for creative garden uses.
...
I have a good feeling about this year


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm seeing THIS, but my mind is already digging in next year's garden!
> View attachment 161259
> 
> Check out the link below to see some 2016 Gardening Trends predicted by American Meadows.
> http://blog.americanmeadows.com/201...6&utm_campaign=20160104+-+All+-+Garden+Trends
> 
> Spoiler Alert!...Pollinator-Friendly Gardening will continue on its tidal wave of change, as will repurposing recyclable materials for creative garden uses.
> ...
> I have a good feeling about this year


Arg, that snow will soon be here!  I can't wait for spring already!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Has everybody seen this thread from @Stitchpunk our newer New Zealand member. She seems like a riot. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...ping-new-zealand-edition.134438/#post-1266941 She shows off her roses, pets, and house etc.


----------



## Stitchpunk

Prairie Mom said:


> Has everybody seen this thread from @Stitchpunk our newer New Zealand member. She seems like a riot. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...ping-new-zealand-edition.134438/#post-1266941 She shows off her roses, pets, and house etc.



I didn't realize there was a garden thread. It's peak rose season here so I'll try and remember to get some better photos (though we've got a storm coming in so may not be for a little while.) in the meantime here's a photo of my lone hibiscus. I'll have to buy more of these before I get my tort


----------



## Yvonne G

@Stitchpunk : Your hibiscus is just beautiful. I love the color. (did we ever learn your name?)

Speaking of hibiscus - When Will put up the greenhouse in my backyard, I bought four regular hibiscus plants and planted them in the four holes of two cinderblocks, one on either side of the door, inside the greenhouse. They just grew beautifully through this past spring and summer. Towards the end of summer the two plants on the right side of the door started getting aphids, which caused the plants to stop blooming. The buds die and some of the leaves don't look too hot. Now the plants on the left side of the door are infected too.

I have tortoises in the greenhouse, so I can't use chemicals. Does anyone have any good suggestions for me?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Dawn


----------



## Stitchpunk

Yvonne G said:


> @Stitchpunk : Your hibiscus is just beautiful. I love the color. (did we ever learn your name?)
> 
> Speaking of hibiscus - When Will put up the greenhouse in my backyard, I bought four regular hibiscus plants and planted them in the four holes of two cinderblocks, one on either side of the door, inside the greenhouse. They just grew beautifully through this past spring and summer. Towards the end of summer the two plants on the right side of the door started getting aphids, which caused the plants to stop blooming. The buds die and some of the leaves don't look too hot. Now the plants on the left side of the door are infected too.
> 
> I have tortoises in the greenhouse, so I can't use chemicals. Does anyone have any good suggestions for me?
> 
> View attachment 161332
> View attachment 161333
> View attachment 161334



Dish soap and water mixed, I think. My given name is Leith, but after 40-something years of being called Leif, Leah, Lisa, Heath and even Keith I prefer my friends to call me Stitchy!


----------



## Yvonne G

Then, Stitchy it is, as I hope to be your friend!


----------



## Oxalis

Stitchpunk said:


> I didn't realize there was a garden thread. It's peak rose season here so I'll try and remember to get some better photos (though we've got a storm coming in so may not be for a little while.) in the meantime here's a photo of my lone hibiscus. I'll have to buy more of these before I get my tort
> 
> View attachment 161325


Wow, I just love that color!!


----------



## Stitchpunk

Managed to get a couple of blooms cut from one of my favourite roses, Kronenbourg. Huge scented flowers with a silver to straw colours underside to the petals.


----------



## Oxalis

What amazing flowers! Also great tortoise treats.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Stitchpunk said:


> View attachment 161447
> Managed to get a couple of blooms cut from one of my favourite roses, Kronenbourg. Huge scented flowers with a silver to straw colours underside to the petals.


Great fun seeing your pretty blossoms during my winter season. Your bright inviting photos are warming up the forum! Hopefully, we'll get to do the same thing for you when our summer/your winter rolls around


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> @Stitchpunk : Your hibiscus is just beautiful. I love the color. (did we ever learn your name?)
> 
> Speaking of hibiscus - When Will put up the greenhouse in my backyard, I bought four regular hibiscus plants and planted them in the four holes of two cinderblocks, one on either side of the door, inside the greenhouse. They just grew beautifully through this past spring and summer. Towards the end of summer the two plants on the right side of the door started getting aphids, which caused the plants to stop blooming. The buds die and some of the leaves don't look too hot. Now the plants on the left side of the door are infected too.
> 
> I have tortoises in the greenhouse, so I can't use chemicals. Does anyone have any good suggestions for me?
> 
> View attachment 161332
> View attachment 161333
> View attachment 161334


I think the way you have them planted in the cement bricks is really awesome


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> Great fun seeing your pretty blossoms during my winter season. Your bright inviting photos are warming up the forum! Hopefully, we'll get to do the same thing for you when our summer/your winter rolls around


This is definitely a good way to get through winter!!


----------



## Stitchpunk

Roses at 7am....



Also it looks like my Dracula inaequalis orchid is growing its first flower, which is super exciting!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Stitchpunk said:


> View attachment 162337
> Roses at 7am....
> View attachment 162336
> 
> 
> Also it looks like my Dracula inaequalis orchid is growing its first flower, which is super exciting!


Very cool! You'll have to show us the Orchid when it opens. These are really pretty photos. The first one could be a calendar photo.

p.s. Did you hear that Alan Rickman died? ALSO AGE 69 ALSO OF CANCER!


----------



## Stitchpunk

Prairie Mom said:


> Very cool! You'll have to show us the Orchid when it opens. These are really pretty photos. The first one could be a calendar photo.
> 
> p.s. Did you hear that Alan Rickman died? ALSO AGE 69 ALSO OF CANCER!


Sad to say I'm in the habit now of checking Twitter 1st thing every morning to make sure no more nerd heroes left us overnight. Ever since Sir Pterry. Someone tweeted yesterday about getting Patrick Stewart, Dame Maggie, Ian McKellen and Helen Mirren into the emergency bunker....


----------



## Prairie Mom

Stitchpunk said:


> Sad to say I'm in the habit now of checking Twitter 1st thing every morning to make sure no more nerd heroes left us overnight. Ever since Sir Pterry. Someone tweeted yesterday about getting Patrick Stewart, Dame Maggie, Ian McKellen and Helen Mirren into the emergency bunker....


Ba ha ha ha!! That's awesome!


----------



## Oxalis

Stitchpunk said:


> View attachment 162337
> Roses at 7am....
> View attachment 162336
> 
> 
> Also it looks like my Dracula inaequalis orchid is growing its first flower, which is super exciting!


Absolutely gorgeous! I saw those photos at a good time too; the morning sun here has given way to more snow.


----------



## dmmj

my poor cherry tree the last leaf has fallen it is now a bare tree


----------



## Prairie Mom

dmmj said:


> my poor cherry tree the last leaf has fallen it is now a bare tree


shhhhhhh...your tree is sleeping!


----------



## Oxalis

I hope our cherry tree makes it through the winter. The leaves had some black spots on them this past summer. We just planted it this past summer too. We're not especially hopeful. We tried to remove the affected leaves and my fiancé treated the plant with something, but after a while, black spots returned on some of the leaves. I think he thought it was a fungus but I'm not sure.  I'm more interested in our serviceberry (_Amelanchier_ sp.), which is supposed to attract a lot of birdies! I hope it made some good roots this past year so it can grow taller this spring!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> I hope our cherry tree makes it through the winter. The leaves had some black spots on them this past summer. We just planted it this past summer too. We're not especially hopeful. We tried to remove the affected leaves and my fiancé treated the plant with something, but after a while, black spots returned on some of the leaves. I think he thought it was a fungus but I'm not sure.  I'm more interested in our serviceberry (_Amelanchier_ sp.), which is supposed to attract a lot of birdies! I hope it made some good roots this past year so it can grow taller this spring!!


I've just started growing service berries the past few years!!! (I often call them "saskatoons") I have 5 Amelanchier 'Regent's and two 'Obelisk'. They do attract birds like nothing else!!! Every kind of bird will come near and far to get them. I regularly get wild turkeys in my front yard, but have never had them flap over my six foot back fence until I plant service berries in the back yard.

Have you tasted them yet??? They are WONDERFUL!!! They're my favorite thing that I've planted in recent years. We love them and eat them even when they aren't all the way ripe. The bushes are super cold tolerant too. You shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Last year I bought one of these Carmine Jewel bush cherries...


Supposedly they take years to produce fruit, which is unfortunate. I'm really eager to taste these. It stays as a shrub rather than a tree and different sources say different things regarding the taste. The same source that turned me onto the Regent Service berries told me these taste a lot like sweet tree cherries, so I'm dying to see if it's true.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I came across this photo of one of our playhouses when I was trying to remember the name of the cherry shrub. Look at that little window box for the girls!-Dang! I can be a stinkin' cute Mom!


----------



## dmmj

service berries? Is that real?


----------



## Prairie Mom

dmmj said:


> service berries? Is that real?


I sense you are mocking my berries!


(I think I need to come up with more ways to use that phrase )


----------



## dmmj

I've been gardening for 30 + years pretty knowledgeable never heard of service
berries Please explain


----------



## Prairie Mom

The edible berry shrub has many many names, but the nurseries that sell them are starting to call them "Serviceberries" more often than not. I knew them as "saskatoons."
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amelanchier

They look like a blueberry, but have a milder less acidic flavor. They're never tart and have many health benefits. I've come across material that claimed they were healthier than blue berries.


----------



## Prairie Mom

@dmmj in my area, Serviceberries are practically a garden miracle. Like I said, I've recently begun growing seven all told and plan to buy some for my family next Spring. They are incredibly cold tolerant and can grow in high elevations where blue berries fail. I cannot grow blueberries where I live. I had always heard that it was because the soil in my area is incredibly alkaline. I still tried to grow blueberries and amended my soil with all kinds of acidity and tested the PH, but my blueberries still died. Finally, a botanist explained to me that it is because they struggle in high elevations.

Serviceberries aka saskatoons, aka Juneberries (Amelanchier) have been grown in places in Canada, but are now starting to take off into bigger production and inching into more and more US nurseries. They are awesome because they are extremely hardy, can handle nearly any soil type, nearly any location, handle full sun and even part sun, they're tasty, healthy, and really cold tolerant. Match made in berry heaven for me


----------



## dmmj

Saskatoons? now that has got to be mockery


----------



## Prairie Mom

dmmj said:


> Saskatoons? now that has got to be mockery


http://saskatoonberryinstitute.org/saskatoons/

Saskatoons from Saskatchewan----Honestly, I kid you not! There is a city in Saskatchewan named Saskatoon after the berry.


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> I've just started growing service berries the past few years!!! (I often call them "saskatoons") I have 5 Amelanchier 'Regent's and two 'Obelisk'. They do attract birds like nothing else!!! Every kind of bird will come near and far to get them. I regularly get wild turkeys in my front yard, but have never had them flap over my six foot back fence until I plant service berries in the back yard.
> 
> Have you tasted them yet??? They are WONDERFUL!!! They're my favorite thing that I've planted in recent years. We love them and eat them even when they aren't all the way ripe. The bushes are super cold tolerant too. You shouldn't have any problems.


Wow, awesome!  Good luck with the Carmine jewel bush cherries! I can't wait for our serviceberry to start producing fruit!!


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> Saskatoons from Saskatchewan----Honestly, I kid you not! There is a city in Saskatchewan named Saskatoon after the berry.


Nice! Now I understand the name of that city!  Thanks for the info!! My fiancé found it and decided to plant one, since we love watching the birdies visit. He tends to get a lot of free time at work, and I swear he's been using it to become a master gardener! XD


----------



## dmmj

I still think I'm being punked


----------



## Jacqui

I've heard it by the name June berry. Never grew one.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Last year I bought one of these Carmine Jewel bush cherries...
> View attachment 162834
> 
> Supposedly they take years to produce fruit, which is unfortunate. I'm really eager to taste these. It stays as a shrub rather than a tree and different sources say different things regarding the taste. The same source that turned me onto the Regent Service berries told me these taste a lot like sweet tree cherries, so I'm dying to see if it's true.



Interesting.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Nice! Now I understand the name of that city!  Thanks for the info!! My fiancé found it and decided to plant one, since we love watching the birdies visit. He tends to get a lot of free time at work, and I swear he's been using it to become a master gardener! XD


Different varieties bare different amounts of fruit. My two obelisk get taller. I'm testing them out as a screen and offering the fruit to the wildlife while netting some bushes for my family to eat. Obelisk produce less amounts of berries and the berries themselves are smaller too.

The 'Regent' variety is my favorite that I've had so far. They stay smaller shrubs but are higher yielding with bigger sized berries than 'Obelisk'. The size of the berries are not huge. They are about the size of the smaller or medium sized blue berries in a store bought package, never the size of the occasional big round blueberry your lucky to find in the box from the store, but they are still fantastic berries for the home grower. Their texture is not as watery/juicy as a blue berry. Serviceberries are actually in the Pomegranate family. But they are mild and sweet and like I said, we like to pick and eat them before they ripen. We'll start eating them while they're still mostly red.

Just an FYI...Even though the shrubs are self fertile, you will get more berries if they are planted in fuller sunlight and if you have at least two shrubs.


----------



## Jacqui

I broke down a bought my first garden magazine this morning.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I broke down a bought my first garden magazine this morning.


I'm having a hard time, because I'm getting such good stuff in the mail this year. More than ever before! And I have so many left over seeds (or have been lucky enough to be gifted seeds), that I'm trying to discipline myself and not buy anything this year. It's been tough already

Plus, my garden is going to be way smaller this year anyway. I'm only growing a fading heirloom squash variety. I posted about it here http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...s-and-people-♫-♫.104546/page-108#post-1265040


----------



## Oxalis

We've gotten at least 3 gardening catalogs in the mail in the past few weeks!


----------



## Jacqui

Oxalis said:


> We've gotten at least 3 gardening catalogs in the mail in the past few weeks!



And you have spent hours drooling over them right?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Winter Gardening at the Beach isn't pretty, so I don't do much of it anymore I wait for spring when everything will wake up. A pic of some sleeping banana trees.

These new spineless opuntia are working hard to grow strong roots.


----------



## Oxalis

Woah, very cool banana trees!!!!  I'm happy to see lots of _Opuntia_ too!! Arg, I'm starting to get those winter blues... I wish spring were right around the corner, but it's Michigan and that's impossible. Once it snowed here in May! Arg!  Even Stevie the tortoise is lazy; I think he knows it's still wintertime so why not get some extra naps in.


----------



## Pearly

Turtulas-Len said:


> Winter Gardening at the Beach isn't pretty, so I don't do much of it anymore I wait for spring when everything will wake up. A pic of some sleeping banana trees.
> View attachment 163014
> These new spineless opuntia are working hard to grow strong roots.
> View attachment 163017


Bwahaha! I gave up on keeping things manicured in winter except for one bed on the front of the house where I always put little annual color and few pots. Other than that things go dormant and look "wintery" ugly and it's ok. The more excitement when Spring starts sprouting.




meanwhile I get a nice surprise here and there to make my heart happy and be ok with supplying the tort pantry from the farmers' market. Btw you guys made me start missing banana plants, I thing I'm getting one to put in the babies' new enclosure area


----------



## Oxalis

Thanks for the much needed color, @Pearly!!!

I wish we could grow banana plants here in Michigan! My fiancé mentioned finding a cold-tolerant variety but no luck on locating the species name so we could find a distributor. Any ideas, anyone?  Meanwhile it's 20°F outside. Brrr!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Oxalis said:


> Thanks for the much needed color, @Pearly!!!
> 
> I wish we could grow banana plants here in Michigan! My fiancé mentioned finding a cold-tolerant variety but no luck on locating the species name so we could find a distributor. Any ideas, anyone?  Meanwhile it's 20°F outside. Brrr!


briansbotanicals.us, He is in KY and has zone 5 musa basjoo banana trees. I have bought from him before (not banana trees) and have been satisfied with what I received. I believe my banana trees are muso basjoo but not 100% sure.


----------



## Stitchpunk

My cattleya orchid is blooming - the perfume is heavenly


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> briansbotanicals.us, He is in KY and has zone 5 musa basjoo banana trees. I have bought from him before (not banana trees) and have been satisfied with what I received. I believe my banana trees are muso basjoo but not 100% sure.


Awesome! The website looks great so far -- can't wait to take a look more later!!!  Thanks!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Woah, very cool banana trees!!!!  I'm happy to see lots of _Opuntia_ too!! Arg, I'm starting to get those winter blues... I wish spring were right around the corner, but it's Michigan and that's impossible. Once it snowed here in May! Arg!  Even Stevie the tortoise is lazy; I think he knows it's still wintertime so why not get some extra naps in.


We always have snow in May. My last frost date isn't usually until after the first week of JUNE! Yup...JUNE!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pearly said:


> Bwahaha! I gave up on keeping things manicured in winter except for one bed on the front of the house where I always put little annual color and few pots. Other than that things go dormant and look "wintery" ugly and it's ok. The more excitement when Spring starts sprouting.
> View attachment 163047
> View attachment 163048
> View attachment 163049
> View attachment 163050
> meanwhile I get a nice surprise here and there to make my heart happy and be ok with supplying the tort pantry from the farmers' market. Btw you guys made me start missing banana plants, I thing I'm getting one to put in the babies' new enclosure area


Very pretty!!!!!!! Show off your banana tree if you decide to go for it. I've never had one. I love Farmers' markets. I'm hoping to sell at our local market in a few seasons.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Stitchpunk said:


> My cattleya orchid is blooming - the perfume is heavenly
> View attachment 163112


That's really interesting looking! I wish I could give it a sniff.

I have to admit that I'm a fan of anything with freckles!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Flowers! Sunshine! Too soon 

I gave Elmo a few pumpkin bits in October, and I noticed something growing in there last week...
Of course, it was a pumpkin 
I saved it from his savagery and am growing it in a pot in the window.


As it's 27 outside, it'll be a few months before he can get some real sun, though I am hoping it can establish a good few leaves and healthy root system before putting in the ground anyway.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Flowers! Sunshine! Too soon
> 
> I gave Elmo a few pumpkin bits in October, and I noticed something growing in there last week...
> Of course, it was a pumpkin
> I saved it from his savagery and am growing it in a pot in the window.
> View attachment 163520
> 
> As it's 27 outside, it'll be a few months before he can get some real sun, though I am hoping it can establish a good few leaves and healthy root system before putting in the ground anyway.


Ha! That's awesome! Elmo is quite the gardener Didn't he plant tomatoes too?


----------



## Oxalis

Way to go, pumpkin! Which reminds me... I had a cucumber plant I needed to pot!


----------



## Pearly

Prairie Mom said:


> Very pretty!!!!!!! Show off your banana tree if you decide to go for it. I've never had one. I love Farmers' markets. I'm hoping to sell at our local market in a few seasons.


I used to live in Florida and bananas were not desirable plants in subdivision gardens bcs they grow and spread like crazy. I don't have one here (yet!) but there are few garden where they grow and the worst part is winter. They just die back in our little cold snaps meaning every year they have to start over. I'll look for the cold hardy variety to put in the tort garden for nice foliage. And will of course post pictures. Meanwhile this is what's going on in my Texas garden every winter from November until May:







, I always plant some winter annual on the front for little color. Pansies and violas are always foolproof




, as are Calendula. They also are on tort edibles list. I also like snapdragons, will post pictures of mine when they get bigger


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pearly said:


> I used to live in Florida and bananas were not desirable plants in subdivision gardens bcs they grow and spread like crazy. I don't have one here (yet!) but there are few garden where they grow and the worst part is winter. They just die back in our little cold snaps meaning every year they have to start over. I'll look for the cold hardy variety to put in the tort garden for nice foliage. And will of course post pictures. Meanwhile this is what's going on in my Texas garden every winter from November until May:
> View attachment 163567
> View attachment 163568
> View attachment 163569
> View attachment 163570
> View attachment 163571
> View attachment 163572
> View attachment 163573
> , I always plant some winter annual on the front for little color. Pansies and violas are always foolproof
> View attachment 163574
> View attachment 163575
> View attachment 163576
> View attachment 163577
> , as are Calendula. They also are on tort edibles list. I also like snapdragons, will post pictures of mine when they get bigger


Beautiful!!!! Violas/Violets/Pansies may be my tortoises favorite flower. She loves them and remembers where I plant them. When I first let her back out last Spring, she immediately when to the spot I had planted violas the year before. I'll always keep them in the garden for her. I love snapdragons too. I post about them often 

Thanks for showing off your cheery photos!!!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

The wal mart closest to us got some ears in today. they are nice and big. They also have the 3 pack of the smaller ones.


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> I used to live in Florida and bananas were not desirable plants in subdivision gardens bcs they grow and spread like crazy. I don't have one here (yet!) but there are few garden where they grow and the worst part is winter. They just die back in our little cold snaps meaning every year they have to start over. I'll look for the cold hardy variety to put in the tort garden for nice foliage. And will of course post pictures. Meanwhile this is what's going on in my Texas garden every winter from November until May:
> View attachment 163567
> View attachment 163568
> View attachment 163569
> View attachment 163570
> View attachment 163571
> View attachment 163572
> View attachment 163573
> , I always plant some winter annual on the front for little color. Pansies and violas are always foolproof
> View attachment 163574
> View attachment 163575
> View attachment 163576
> View attachment 163577
> , as are Calendula. They also are on tort edibles list. I also like snapdragons, will post pictures of mine when they get bigger


Lovely colors!! I must have gotten some crummy seeds last year; only two or three of the pansies flowered. I'm sure part of it was that they were overpowered by larger perennials in the enclosure. The flowers were so tiny my Russian hardly noticed them! One day near the end of the summer I think, he finally tried them and seemed quite happy.  I have seen some smaller orange _Calendula_ that I would like to try this season as well. Orange is hubby's favorite color! I really need to get my plant list together!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Lovely colors!! I must have gotten some crummy seeds last year; only two or three of the pansies flowered. I'm sure part of it was that they were overpowered by larger perennials in the enclosure. The flowers were so tiny my Russian hardly noticed them! One day near the end of the summer I think, he finally tried them and seemed quite happy.  I have seen some smaller orange _Calendula_ that I would like to try this season as well. Orange is hubby's favorite color! I really need to get my plant list together!!


I think you're right. It must have been some weird tiny variety of seeds, because most flowers are a decent size even on young plants. Also, be warned that pansies/violas are super S-L-O-W growers. When I start them from seed, I start them way stinkin' early! If my tortoise didn't love them so much, I'm not sure I'd go through the trouble, but my baby REALLY LOVES them and I love my BABY


----------



## Prairie Mom

Since we're chatting about pansies/violets/violas, I'll post some older photos...


First off: they FREEZE FANTASTIC!


the blossom freezes the best of any flower I've tried so far. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/these-can-be-frozen-thawed-and-retain-good-texture.128563/

And here's an example of WHY they probably freeze so good!  I LOVE flowers in the snow!!!



My tortoise loves them so much that I'll often have to give them a rest from her and just pick and feed. Ugly tires do the trick for me...




Here's some seedlings. They are slow growers. I think they were already a few months old at this point and then I hardened them off to SUPER cold temperatures (which is REALLY tricky!) so I could plant them really early and get them out from under my lights. If I'm planting a cold tolerant plant that I started indoors under my grow lights, I begin by literally holding the tray of plants outside my door for only a few seconds and progress from there. It's nuts! -Not something I'd recommend to most people.






I've started planting them in closer groupings. I looks better.



Again, because my tortoise likes them so much, I will put them in the ground, pots, and up high where she can't reach them, but we can clip and feed without her destroying every morsel

We put them in the flower boxes of the playhouses last summer too...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Prairie Mom said:


> Ha! That's awesome! Elmo is quite the gardener Didn't he plant tomatoes too?


Yes, he did! Unfortunately, I am not a gardener and something them in the move outdoors. Not enough water, I think. 
My strawberry is doing great, it's currently hibernating in the snow


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> Since we're chatting about pansies/violets/violas, I'll post some older photos...
> 
> 
> First off: they FREEZE FANTASTIC!
> View attachment 163698
> 
> the blossom freezes the best of any flower I've tried so far. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/these-can-be-frozen-thawed-and-retain-good-texture.128563/
> 
> And here's an example of WHY they probably freeze so good!  I LOVE flowers in the snow!!!
> View attachment 163699
> 
> 
> My tortoise loves them so much that I'll often have to give them a rest from her and just pick and feed. Ugly tires do the trick for me...
> View attachment 163700
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some seedlings. They are slow growers. I think they were already a few months old at this point and then I hardened them off to SUPER cold temperatures (which is REALLY tricky!) so I could plant them really early and get them out from under my lights. If I'm planting a cold tolerant plant that I started indoors under my grow lights, I begin by literally holding the tray of plants outside my door for only a few seconds and progress from there. It's nuts! -Not something I'd recommend to most people.
> View attachment 163701
> 
> 
> View attachment 163702
> 
> 
> I've started planting them in closer groupings. I looks better.
> View attachment 163703
> 
> 
> Again, because my tortoise likes them so much, I will put them in the ground, pots, and up high where she can't reach them, but we can clip and feed without her destroying every morsel
> 
> We put them in the flower boxes of the playhouses last summer too...
> View attachment 163705


Great tips -- thanks for sharing!!  They really are slow growers! I didn't see them sprout from seeds for the longest time!


----------



## Oxalis

Speaking of possibly bad seed companies, has anyone had success with Ferry Morse seeds? None of the seeds we got from that company ever grew.


----------



## Oxalis

HA! @Prairie Mom -- Just saw a Gurney's catalog in the mail today! Nice timing!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Speaking of possibly bad seed companies, has anyone had success with Ferry Morse seeds? None of the seeds we got from that company ever grew.


The name sounds REALLY familiar. I'll need to look through my seed packets. I may actually have some sunflower seeds from them that were duds. Do they sell their seeds at regular stores?


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> The name sounds REALLY familiar. I'll need to look through my seed packets. I may actually have some sunflower seeds from them that were duds. Do they sell their seeds at regular stores?


We see them mostly at Lowe's. Lowe's is right across the street from us, which is one reason we're there so often.  Just a head's up on that company though!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> HA! @Prairie Mom -- Just saw a Gurney's catalog in the mail today! Nice timing!!


NO WAYYYY!!!!

Okay...let's try another one...
<I REALLY LIKE A MILLION DOLLARS. I THINK A MILLION DOLLARS SHOULD ARRIVE IN THE MAIL SOON> 

If it arrives in your mailbox, I better get a decent cut!

-----
Back to Gurneys. I've ordered quite a few seeds from them and even a few CHEAP young raspberry plants. They were so inexpensive, I thought it was worth taking a chance on the cheap-o catalogue that comes every year. One of the raspberry plants didn't live and when I called about returning it, they were nicer to me than any other nursery has been about returns. It was pretty easy, so I've really liked them. The other plant lived and I still have it.

Also, everything I've ordered from Jung has always worked too and I've ordered some harder seeds like parsnips and whacky cauliflowers from them and they've always had really good germination rates. Whenever I've posted my purple cauliflowers etc, the seeds always came from either Gurneys or Jungs. If you don't get this one in the mail, it's worth requesting a catalogue... https://www.jungseed.com/RequestGardenSeedCatalog
--------

Now, keep me posted on that million dollars!!!
Chrissy


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> We see them mostly at Lowe's. Lowe's is right across the street from us, which is one reason we're there so often.  Just a head's up on that company though!


Good to know that.
I'd be there all the time too!!!!
My husband and I bought this old beat up rental that we've been tearing apart and rebuilding for YEARS!!! I love this weird little old house like a sweet funny looking old dog We don't have a Lowe's here, but would often go to Home Depot and just browse for a date night. --This says so much about us

I have to run some kids to the 6month dental exam--woo hoo! Some time, I'll try to post a few "before and after"s.


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> Now, keep me posted on that million dollars!!!


We'll see when we get home from work today!  Thanks for sharing your experience! I saw some lamb's lettuce (_Valerianella_) in either Jung or Gurney's; maybe it's worth giving it a shot. 



Prairie Mom said:


> We don't have a Lowe's here, but would often go to Home Depot and just browse for a date night. --This says so much about us


Us too! But we usually try to get dinner first to be fancy about it! XD Can't wait to see your photos!


----------



## MPRC

Soooo this seems like a good place for someone with a black thumb to ask a question. I am terrible, I could kill a plastic plant. 

I'm in the process of buying a house and I want to plant some tortoise treats that will be low maintenance. The area that I am looking at gets filtered sunlight and maybe 2 hours of direct sunlight a day. Oregon is realllly wet in the spring and hot and dry in the summer. It's kind of a terraced hillside (west facing) thing that will hopefully keep the torts out unless I let them in. Do you think that Testudo Mix would grow there if I just tossed it out by the handful? 
Any other suggestions on seeds or seed mixes? 

Thanks in advance from the girl who killed moss and a cactus last year.


----------



## Pearly

I think you have better chances of growing good testudo mix over there than I do here, in the middle of Texas. Of the good, common weeds recommended for torts' diet, I only see dandelions here. It's just too darn hot!


----------



## Prairie Mom

LaDukePhoto said:


> Soooo this seems like a good place for someone with a black thumb to ask a question. I am terrible, I could kill a plastic plant.
> 
> I'm in the process of buying a house and I want to plant some tortoise treats that will be low maintenance. The area that I am looking at gets filtered sunlight and maybe 2 hours of direct sunlight a day. Oregon is realllly wet in the spring and hot and dry in the summer. It's kind of a terraced hillside (west facing) thing that will hopefully keep the torts out unless I let them in. Do you think that Testudo Mix would grow there if I just tossed it out by the handful?
> Any other suggestions on seeds or seed mixes?
> 
> Thanks in advance from the girl who killed moss and a cactus last year.


I'm a loser who has yet to try any of the nifty seed mixes. I've just bought plants and individual seed packets. I'm sure Pearly is right, but couldn't say for myself.

A few other thoughts...If you're looking for REALLY low maintenance tortoise treats, I'd put in some shade tolerant perennial edible plants, so they keep coming back year after year without additional work. Strawberry plants grow in shade (they just don't produce much berries) and especially Hosta plants are really loved by my tortoise. There are also cold tolerant hibiscus hybrids on the market now that tolerate part sun.

A while ago, I made a list of some annual and perennial tortoise safe plants. I'm pretty sure I tried to include what light they need to grow in. Maybe you'll get some other ideas from here...http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...ls-cold-hardy-perennials.110773/#post-1030304


----------



## Oxalis

LaDukePhoto said:


> Soooo this seems like a good place for someone with a black thumb to ask a question. I am terrible, I could kill a plastic plant.
> 
> I'm in the process of buying a house and I want to plant some tortoise treats that will be low maintenance. The area that I am looking at gets filtered sunlight and maybe 2 hours of direct sunlight a day. Oregon is realllly wet in the spring and hot and dry in the summer. It's kind of a terraced hillside (west facing) thing that will hopefully keep the torts out unless I let them in. Do you think that Testudo Mix would grow there if I just tossed it out by the handful?
> Any other suggestions on seeds or seed mixes?
> 
> Thanks in advance from the girl who killed moss and a cactus last year.


Aww, sorry to hear about the bad luck with plants. I killed my first _Opuntia_; it was quite heart-breaking for me! It sounds like weeds and wildflowers would be best for you. I transplanted some chicory (_Cichorium intybus_) and dandelion into my outdoor enclosure. These kinds of plants are difficult to eradicate from your yard, but this makes them low maintenance for the tort garden. You have been warned if you're worried about keeping a "perfect" lawn though! XD

Some store-bought plants that can be rather low maintenance in my opinion, include Cranesbill _Geranium_, evening primrose (_Oenothera biennis_), _Echinacea_, _Malva sylvestris_, _Coreopsis_, _Campanula_ (you'll likely be able to locate these plants at Lowe's/Home Depot kinds of stores). The evening primrose I had to get through a local native nursery though. _Hibiscus moscheutos_ is cold tolerant down to zone 5, which I recommend too. You'll want to look for the hardier plants.  I think @Prairie Mom mentioned having some rather hardy _Viola_ species too?

Here's what I ordered for our tort garden this year! 
_
Campanula americana_ (Tall Bellflower)
_Viola pedatifida_ (Prairie Violet)
_Viola sororia_ (Common Blue Violet)
_Monarda fistulosa_ (Wild Bergamot)


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Aww, sorry to hear about the bad luck with plants. I killed my first _Opuntia_; it was quite heart-breaking for me! It sounds like weeds and wildflowers would be best for you. I transplanted some chicory (_Cichorium intybus_) and dandelion into my outdoor enclosure. These kinds of plants are difficult to eradicate from your yard, but this makes them low maintenance for the tort garden. You have been warned if you're worried about keeping a "perfect" lawn though! XD
> 
> Some store-bought plants that can be rather low maintenance in my opinion, include Cranesbill _Geranium_, evening primrose (_Oenothera biennis_), _Echinacea_, _Malva sylvestris_, _Coreopsis_, _Campanula_ (you'll likely be able to locate these plants at Lowe's/Home Depot kinds of stores). The evening primrose I had to get through a local native nursery though. _Hibiscus moscheutos_ is cold tolerant down to zone 5, which I recommend too. You'll want to look for the hardier plants.  I think @Prairie Mom mentioned having some rather hardy _Viola_ species too?
> 
> Here's what I ordered for our tort garden this year!
> _
> Campanula americana_ (Tall Bellflower)
> _Viola pedatifida_ (Prairie Violet)
> _Viola sororia_ (Common Blue Violet)
> _Monarda fistulosa_ (Wild Bergamot)


Yes, some nurseries are starting to have Perennial Violas that are a hybrid mix. I happened to buy some from a lesser known home improvement store called "Menards" last year. I forgot about Bellflowers! My tortoise likes those too!


----------



## Prairie Mom

An interesting discussion is going on in @Cowboy_Ken 's thread regarding limestone flour and it's use as both a soil additive and an easy tortoise calcium source...

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/as-before-as-now-and-forever.136105/


----------



## MPRC

Oxalis said:


> These kinds of plants are difficult to eradicate from your yard, but this makes them low maintenance for the tort garden. You have been warned if you're worried about keeping a "perfect" lawn though! XD


Perfect yard? Ha! I just got done telling the boyfriend that I could care less if we even have grass. Hot tub, tortoise pens and a deck for the BBQ and I'm set.


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> An interesting discussion is going on in @Cowboy_Ken 's thread regarding limestone flour and it's use as both a soil additive and an easy tortoise calcium source...
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/as-before-as-now-and-forever.136105/


That's really cool! Thanks for sharing!  That reminded me that I'd wanted to try that calcium block recipe someday too.


----------



## Pearly

Awww, thank you for this! Frankly I never thought about it. It's crazy how many things we just take for granted not even wondering about WHERE ALL THAT STUFF COMES FROM. I've had the cuttlebone in my babie's enclosure since the beginning and I see them nibble on it from time to time. I also noticed that they don't eat as eagerly when calcium powder is mixed with their food. I hate the idea that some living thing has to be killed to give me what I need/want, but it is all around! I love the idea of not wasting things, feeding the plants with what would have ended up in landfills etc, all natural. I love this forum for (among other things) all the learning opportunities . I will definitely do some deeper research into the cuttlefish now.


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> Awww, thank you for this! Frankly I never thought about it. It's crazy how many things we just take for granted not even wondering about WHERE ALL THAT STUFF COMES FROM. I've had the cuttlebone in my babie's enclosure since the beginning and I see them nibble on it from time to time. I also noticed that they don't eat as eagerly when calcium powder is mixed with their food. I hate the idea that some living thing has to be killed to give me what I need/want, but it is all around! I love the idea of not wasting things, feeding the plants with what would have ended up in landfills etc, all natural. I love this forum for (among other things) all the learning opportunities . I will definitely do some deeper research into the cuttlefish now.


I completely agree!  It's one reason I'm glad to throw so many used coffee grounds and tea, egg shells, old veggies, and the like into our backyard compost bin. It makes me feel like I'm at least helping to slow down some of our more wasteful cycles. Plus I've been lucky to learn about native gardening, which is super rewarding! Animals and plants lose so much of natural habitat space because of human development, but utilizing the micro-ecosystem that is your backyard is a small way to give back that has such positive impact on the local organisms. I finally understood this when I saw that our goldfinches used the seeds from my tort's evening primrose as winter food. Just as they had long before my subdivision or city was built.  And that feels good.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pearly said:


> Awww, thank you for this! Frankly I never thought about it. It's crazy how many things we just take for granted not even wondering about WHERE ALL THAT STUFF COMES FROM. I've had the cuttlebone in my babie's enclosure since the beginning and I see them nibble on it from time to time. I also noticed that they don't eat as eagerly when calcium powder is mixed with their food. I hate the idea that some living thing has to be killed to give me what I need/want, but it is all around! I love the idea of not wasting things, feeding the plants with what would have ended up in landfills etc, all natural. I love this forum for (among other things) all the learning opportunities . I will definitely do some deeper research into the cuttlefish now.


I've used calcium with both squirrels (who also have really high calcium/vit D3 requirements) and tortoises. I've learned that LESS is definitely more. You really don't need to add much to their food at all. If I've noticed my animal turning their nose up to the powder on the food, I use even less of it and mix it among a broader amount of food in the dish, or put it on a treat that they won't ever shy away from. If you're confident that your diet is good and varied, and natural sunlight is available, the reality is that it isn't absolutely needed. I consider it more like insurance for the bad days


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Plus I've been lucky to learn about native gardening, which is super rewarding! Animals and plants lose so much of natural habitat space because of human development, but utilizing the micro-ecosystem that is your backyard is a small way to give back that has such positive impact on the local organisms. I finally understood this when I saw that our goldfinches used the seeds from my tort's evening primrose as winter food. Just as they had long before my subdivision or city was built.  And that feels good.



YEAH! SING IT, SISTER!!!!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Speaking of environmentally sound gardening, I came across this the other day and thought it was interesting...


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

Hello everyone since here in southern Louisiana it is about to be getting to be very warm again (which means i can put Sheldon outside) I began to clean out Sheldons cage. While raking leaves i noticed that the part of his enclosure that is very shady has no plants. What i was wondering is f yall had any ideas on a russian safe shade plant?


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

Anyone have any input?

this is what it looked like last spring but I'm hoping to make it bigger and have better plants in it this spring


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

More edible plants


----------



## Yvonne G

Do I see a little Russian in there? If it's for a Russian, then you can buy and Mediterranean seed mixture from tortoisesupply.com. It grows quickly and contains all kinds of plants the Russians like.


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> Speaking of environmentally sound gardening, I came across this the other day and thought it was interesting...


So true! Go native planting! ;D


----------



## Oxalis

Sheldon the russian tortoise said:


> Anyone have any input?
> View attachment 164856
> this is what it looked like last spring but I'm hoping to make it bigger and have better plants in it this spring


It's good to see a big plant in the center to provide some shade and cover.


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

got some kale pea and squash seeds to sprout in one of those mini greenhouses i have a brown thumb though so any tips?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Sheldon the russian tortoise said:


> Anyone have any input?
> View attachment 164856
> this is what it looked like last spring but I'm hoping to make it bigger and have better plants in it this spring


I like it! It looks really nice I would replant some of those goodies in the tortoise pen. Begonias and Hostas that you have there are great tortoise food. Violas/Violets/Pansies are fine in part sun. Ostrich fern is tortoise safe. Strawberry plants grow fine in shady areas, they just don't produce much berries.


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Do I see a little Russian in there? If it's for a Russian, then you can buy and Mediterranean seed mixture from tortoisesupply.com. It grows quickly and contains all kinds of plants the Russians like.


ok thanks yvonne i got some seeds listed above. any tips?


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

Prairie Mom said:


> I like it! It looks really nice I would replant some of those goodies in the tortoise pen. Begonias and Hostas that you have there are great tortoise food. Violas/Violets/Pansies are fine in part sun. Ostrich fern is tortoise safe. Strawberry plants grow fine in shady areas, they just don't produce much berries.


thanks so much all great ideas... gonna have to go shopping


----------



## Prairie Mom

Sheldon the russian tortoise said:


> got some kale pea and squash seeds to sprout in one of those mini greenhouses i have a brown thumb though so any tips?


Those seeds are about as easy as they come They'll need as much light as you can give them, especially once they start to get mini "true leaves" (the leaves that look like mini versions of adult leaves). I don't know what your temps are like, but I'll usually transplant mine outside after they have several sets of true leaves. Make sure you "Harden off" your seedlings before putting them out. If you need any guidance about hardening off plants, there's lots of us here that can give you tips.


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

yy


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

btw im in louisiana so our weather is about to get warm in the next couple of weeks lol its 50 degrees and feels freezing


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

Prairie Mom said:


> Those seeds are about as easy as they come They'll need as much light as you can give them, especially once they start to get mini "true leaves" (the leaves that look like mini versions of adult leaves). I don't know what your temps are like, but I'll usually transplant mine outside after they have several sets of true leaves. Make sure you "Harden off" your seedlings before putting them out. If you need any guidance about hardening off plants, there's lots of us here that can give you tips.


from what i have heard this is when you gradually move the plants outside. is this correct?


----------



## gabby.santana

I recently discovered that one of my mallow plants has some rust growing on it (

I might already know the answer to this but I want to make sure before I throw them away but can we still feed spotty mallow leaves to my tortoise?


----------



## Anyfoot

gabby.santana said:


> I recently discovered that one of my mallow plants has some rust growing on it (
> 
> I might already know the answer to this but I want to make sure before I throw them away but can we still feed spotty mallow leaves to my tortoise?


 Sounds like mallow plants have plenty of iron in them. .


----------



## gabby.santana

Is it safe though to feed?


----------



## Anyfoot

gabby.santana said:


> Is it safe though to feed?


I don't know. But I wouldn't risk it.
Is it mould growing on the plant? 
Take a photo for members to see.


----------



## Tom

gabby.santana said:


> Is it safe though to feed?



Show us a pic.

As the season wears on and the bugs come out, I get all sorts of stuff in and on my mallow. My torts eat it all up every year and they are all still alive, well, and reproducing healthy babies, so I'm going to go out on a limb and suggest that its probably okay to still feed out your mallow leaves.


----------



## gabby.santana

This isn't my picture but this is exactly what it looks like. I googled it and it said it's fungus that can make the plant really sick to the point of death. 

I threw the infested one away and trimmed the leaves that were infected


----------



## Prairie Mom

Sheldon the russian tortoise said:


> from what i have heard this is when you gradually move the plants outside. is this correct?


Pretty much. Start by setting your seedlings in a shady location for about an hour then bring them back inside. Over the following days increase the length of time outside and slowly start putting them in more and more sun. The seedlings will let you know if you move too fast and will start to look sickly. If you notice they look weak and leaves are shriveling, just bring them back inside and start out slower the following day. When you can leave the plants out all day in good light with zero issues, you can plant them or test out leaving them over night for one night and see if you're comfortable with the weather forecast. Feel free to get in touch if you have questions or need better explanations!


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

Prairie Mom said:


> Pretty much. Start by setting your seedlings in a shady location for about an hour then bring them back inside. Over the following days increase the length of time outside and slowly start putting them in more and more sun. The seedlings will let you know if you move too fast and will start to look sickly. If you notice they look weak and leaves are shriveling, just bring them back inside and start out slower the following day. When you can leave the plants out all day in good light with zero issues, you can plant them or test out leaving them over night for one night and see if you're comfortable with the weather forecast. Feel free to get in touch if you have questions or need better explanations!


Thanks so much


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

could i plant a banana tree in the enclosure?


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> Begonias and Hostas that you have there are great tortoise food.


My Russian has eaten one hosta leaf they whole time I've had him. He tried it once but never walked over to it again. He must have been spoiled with so much other stuff!


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> Pretty much. Start by setting your seedlings in a shady location for about an hour then bring them back inside. Over the following days increase the length of time outside and slowly start putting them in more and more sun. The seedlings will let you know if you move too fast and will start to look sickly. If you notice they look weak and leaves are shriveling, just bring them back inside and start out slower the following day. When you can leave the plants out all day in good light with zero issues, you can plant them or test out leaving them over night for one night and see if you're comfortable with the weather forecast. Feel free to get in touch if you have questions or need better explanations!


Thanks for teaching me something new! I didn't know it was called "hardening off," but I feel like I've heard that phrase somewhere before. 

Also, our seeds came in the mail! Now we just wait for the weather. Hurry up, dang it!


----------



## Blakem

I'm planning on making my first raised garden bed. Theirs so much information available! I'm trying to make it without using any treatment other than soil. I've also discovered the amazing use of flowers and other pairing plants to keep bugs away/create better flavor for my veggies. I can't believe I didn't read about this earlier! Anyways, if anyone has a website that they recommend for me to read, I'd appreciate it. I need to get moving with this project! I'm fairly new with gardening and my area is zone 9.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Sheldon the russian tortoise said:


> could i plant a banana tree in the enclosure?


I don't see why not I've never grown them before, but there are tons of members on the forum that do.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> My Russian has eaten one hosta leaf they whole time I've had him. He tried it once but never walked over to it again. He must have been spoiled with so much other stuff!


Wow! I'm surprised to hear that. Tortoises really are little individuals, aren't they


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Thanks for teaching me something new! I didn't know it was called "hardening off," but I feel like I've heard that phrase somewhere before.
> 
> Also, our seeds came in the mail! Now we just wait for the weather. Hurry up, dang it!


So glad you found that helpful 
Hooray for new seeds!!! Bring on the Spring!


----------



## jaizei

Blake m said:


> I'm planning on making my first raised garden bed. Theirs so much information available! I'm trying to make it without using any treatment other than soil. I've also discovered the amazing use of flowers and other pairing plants to keep bugs away/create better flavor for my veggies. I can't believe I didn't read about this earlier! Anyways, if anyone has a website that they recommend for me to read, I'd appreciate it. I need to get moving with this project! I'm fairly new with gardening and my area is zone 9.



Forgive me if I've mentioned this before (I think I mention it every time someone asks about gardening), but I really like square foot gardening for raised beds. 
http://www.melbartholomew.com/what-is-square-foot-gardening/


----------



## Prairie Mom

Blake m said:


> I'm planning on making my first raised garden bed. Theirs so much information available! I'm trying to make it without using any treatment other than soil. I've also discovered the amazing use of flowers and other pairing plants to keep bugs away/create better flavor for my veggies. I can't believe I didn't read about this earlier! Anyways, if anyone has a website that they recommend for me to read, I'd appreciate it. I need to get moving with this project! I'm fairly new with gardening and my area is zone 9.


Sounds exciting, Blake! So happy for you

We did exactly what you're planning. -Cheap and effective composting your kitchen waste.

Some people swear by plant pairings and their benefits. I've tried using them as pest deterrents and have never had any luck. Keep us posted how your experimenting works. I'm hoping to learn through you


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

great news , i can see some green popping out of the top of the dirt


----------



## Blakem

jaizei said:


> Forgive me if I've mentioned this before (I think I mention it every time someone asks about gardening), but I really like square foot gardening for raised beds.
> http://www.melbartholomew.com/what-is-square-foot-gardening/


Great, thank you! I haven't come across that one yet. That's too bad that the plant pairing hasn't helped, it seemed promising! I've only had problems with aphids though.


----------



## Yvonne G

My flowering pear tree is flowering. And My daughter has taken all her plants out of the greenhouse and set them up outside. Makes me shudder. I just know we're going to have another couple spates of freezing nights.


----------



## Oxalis

Blake m said:


> I've also discovered the amazing use of flowers and other pairing plants to keep bugs away/create better flavor for my veggies.


Oooo, I'd love to hear about which plants keep away certain bugs!!


----------



## Oxalis

jaizei said:


> Forgive me if I've mentioned this before (I think I mention it every time someone asks about gardening), but I really like square foot gardening for raised beds.
> http://www.melbartholomew.com/what-is-square-foot-gardening/


Awesome! I'm totally sending this to hubby! ;D


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> My flowering pear tree is flowering. And My daughter has taken all her plants out of the greenhouse and set them up outside. Makes me shudder. I just know we're going to have another couple spates of freezing nights.


Trust that instinct!


Blake m said:


> Great, thank you! I haven't come across that one yet. That's too bad that the plant pairing hasn't helped, it seemed promising! I've only had problems with aphids though.


Can't stand aphids. I've had problems with them in my gardens before too.


----------



## Blakem

Oxalis said:


> Trust that instinct!
> 
> Can't stand aphids. I've had problems with them in my gardens before too.


They're boogers! Hopefully this will be a good year! Crossing my fingers. I'm looking forward to seeing everyone else's garden.


----------



## MichaelaW

Is anyone interested in starting a thread for showing off their tropical/exotic plants?


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> Oooo, I'd love to hear about which plants keep away certain bugs!!


I have yet to get into all that, I only for sure know about Marigolds. People plant them in their veggie gardens as bug deterrant. If you have few minutes for websurfing I recommend Pintrest. I'm sure you'll find all that in there


----------



## Yvonne G

MichaelaW said:


> Is anyone interested in starting a thread for showing off their tropical/exotic plants?



I'd love to see them. This thread would be an ok venue for it, I think.


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

Just wanted to do an update on my seeds, I planted these on Tuesday so they are shooting up. I'll keep posting updated and hopefully someone can tell me when it is time to harden them off.[/ATTACH]


----------



## Pearly

MichaelaW said:


> Is anyone interested in starting a thread for showing off their tropical/exotic plants?


Great idea!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Sheldon the russian tortoise said:


> hopefully someone can tell me when it is time to harden them off.[/ATTACH]


Everyone has their own way of doing things. Not sure what the weather is like where you are, but if it's warm enough to start planting crops, I usually harden off my seedlings as soon as they have one or preferably two sets of "true leaves."

Here's an example of a squash seedling that's a little older than yours...


Eventually the round "baby" leaves will die back or just fall off. I feel the most confident hardening off my seedlings when there are about four leaves that are shaped like "adult" leaves (aka "true leaves").


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

Prairie Mom said:


> Everyone has their own way of doing things. Not sure what the weather is like where you are, but if it's warm enough to start planting crops, I usually harden off my seedlings as soon as they have one or preferably two sets of "true leaves."
> 
> Here's an example of a squash seedling that's a little older than yours...
> View attachment 165336
> 
> Eventually the round "baby" leaves will die back or just fall off. I feel the most confident hardening off my seedlings when there are about four leaves that are shaped like "adult" leaves (aka "true leaves").


thanks so much the plants are really starting to take off and are beginning to get there true leaves


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

From what I can tell, this topic is in reality for tortoise/turtle and carbon based bi-peds, other than the smarty pants responses I've been known to post. Well first off, this is a second hand for sale ad and may need to be moved. Second off, it's weed gardening which from my understanding tends towards discouragement by those not gardening for tortoises. But what the H-E-Double-Toothpick, here I go,(maybe it should be gleaned and moved)? eBay seller offering to sell 

1000+ organically grown plantago major broadleaf plantain fresh 2015 seeds. 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=172100967828


----------



## Pearly

Cowboy_Ken said:


> From what I can tell, this topic is in reality for tortoise/turtle and carbon based bi-peds, other than the smarty pants responses I've been known to post. Well first off, this is a second hand for sale ad and may need to be moved. Second off, it's weed gardening which from my understanding tends towards discouragement by those not gardening for tortoises. But what the H-E-Double-Toothpick, here I go,(maybe it should be gleaned and moved)? eBay seller offering to sell
> 
> 1000+ organically grown plantago major broadleaf plantain fresh 2015 seeds.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=172100967828


I don't know about the proper place for the add but I sure wish I could grow that weed here! It's too dang hot for "normal climate" weeds!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> From what I can tell, this topic is in reality for tortoise/turtle and carbon based bi-peds, other than the smarty pants responses I've been known to post. Well first off, this is a second hand for sale ad and may need to be moved. Second off, it's weed gardening which from my understanding tends towards discouragement by those not gardening for tortoises. But what the H-E-Double-Toothpick, here I go,(maybe it should be gleaned and moved)? eBay seller offering to sell
> 
> 1000+ organically grown plantago major broadleaf plantain fresh 2015 seeds.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=172100967828


Wow!!! That's awesome


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Prairie Mom said:


> Wow!!! That's awesome


I purchased some of these seeds in '14 and not a gardener type, I just broadcast the seeds in the outdoor enclosures. We've have it wild here so I never gave it a second thought.


----------



## Pearly

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I purchased some of these seeds in '14 and not a gardener type, I just broadcast the seeds in the outdoor enclosures. We've have it wild here so I never gave it a second thought.


You are very lucky. I remember as a kid always putting a leaf of plantain on scrapes and cuts when playing outside. It has medicinal properties and I sure miss the looks of it here too


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Pearly,
As for wild, uncultivated plantain is concerned, I've both growing here, the broad-leaf as well as the narrow-leaf varieties growing in abundance on my place. Not to mention some serious dandelion as well.


----------



## Pearly

You are lucky! I'm on the edge of Texas Hill Country. Most of the local weeds are nothing that I grew up with. Dandelions are plentiful but I live in suburbs and wouldn't feed my babies stuff from here bcs of possible chemical use. I buy my dandelions at the farmers market. I'll try to plant clover and few other things in the outdoor enclosure and see how it grows here. I envy your plantains though


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here are some volunteers from last years raked up pile. Mallow, dandelion and a California poppy



And my Muck Boots…


----------



## Pearly

If you ever happen to see some nice ripened seeds would you send me some? I'll reciprocate. That was directed at C. Ken of course


----------



## Oxalis

Cowboy_Ken said:


> From what I can tell, this topic is in reality for tortoise/turtle and carbon based bi-peds, other than the smarty pants responses I've been known to post. Well first off, this is a second hand for sale ad and may need to be moved. Second off, it's weed gardening which from my understanding tends towards discouragement by those not gardening for tortoises. But what the H-E-Double-Toothpick, here I go,(maybe it should be gleaned and moved)? eBay seller offering to sell
> 
> 1000+ organically grown plantago major broadleaf plantain fresh 2015 seeds.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=172100967828


Crazy! Hard to imagine needing that many plantain seeds!!  That gives me a great idea to look on eBay for seeds in the future. I may be all set for this season though. Last year I was able to transplant a couple plantains from our yard into the tortoise garden and it looks like they made it. I successfully transplanted a chicory plant too and I hope to move another one again this year. Lots of gardening is planned, so hurry up and get here, spring!!


----------



## Momof4

It is so hard to grow weeds in Ca during the summer! It's just to dry and hot. In the winter & spring we gets tons! 
I think this year I'm going to plant some in a shady area and water the heck out of it!


----------



## Oxalis

I've been going through a bunch of papers for taxes and cleaning out some stuff around the house. To give myself a break, I found a cheap "kit" to grow a cucumber plant. I'll post some photos since winter has me so bored without my outside time!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Pearly said:


> If you ever happen to see some nice ripened seeds would you send me some? I'll reciprocate. That was directed at C. Ken of course


Pearly, seeds from which, or from all?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> It is so hard to grow weeds in Ca during the summer! It's just to dry and hot. I'm going to plant some in a shady area and water the heck out of it!


Do you have a shady side section near a garage wall or other similar place where you could safely plant out of direct sun? Or a spot that gets no afternoon sun but does get morning sun that can be toned down some what with a lattice cover?


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Do you have a shady side section near a garage wall or other similar place where you could safely plant out of direct sun? Or a spot that gets no afternoon sun but does get morning sun that can be toned down some what with a lattice cover?



I do. I'm just planning it out. I have a few options.


----------



## Oxalis

Cucumber seeds are in some soft mulchy soil (not unlike sphagnum peat moss) sitting in the front room. The directions said to put a plastic bag over the pot, I'm guessing to create the greenhouse effect. Otherwise, our house would be way too dry for the poor little dude! Seeds are supposed to sprout in 2-3 weeks. We'll see about that. ;D


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

ok plant update.... I have began to harden them off and am ready to put them into there own little pots as the roots are becoming to big. Does anyone have any recommendations for a soil composition? All of the plants are about 4-6 inches


----------



## jaizei

Sheldon the russian tortoise said:


> View attachment 165875
> ok plant update.... I have began to harden them off and am ready to put them into there own little pots as the roots are becoming to big. Does anyone have any recommendations for a soil composition? All of the plants are about 4-6 inches



What kind of light are they under? They're looking a bit leggy.


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

They have been indoors for now but I just started hardening them off


----------



## hingeback

I just remembered seeing this thread last time. I've started planting lettuce and kale seeds about two weeks ago. When should I transplant those? I need a ton of help, thanks!
On the left is my lettuce and on the right is kale, but I have not changed the sign yet. Kale is about 4 inches.



Sawi that I planted a few days ago.



Backup looseleaf lettuce in case the first set fails, planted yesterday


----------



## Pearly

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Pearly, seeds from which, or from all?


Plantains! Mallows... Ahhh.... but at least the plantains (narrow and broadleaf), maybe by some miracle I can get it to grow at least in controlled conditions (with irrigation system)


----------



## Pearly

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Do you have a shady side section near a garage wall or other similar place where you could safely plant out of direct sun? Or a spot that gets no afternoon sun but does get morning sun that can be toned down some what with a lattice cover?


My outdoor "tort resort" is on East side of the house, gets nice morning light, about 1-1.5 of noon sun, and just pleasantness after that. I used to have bunch or roses there, beautiful hybrid teas that were gorgeous. The enclosure will wrap around the South side of the house which is under dense tree canopy, and eventually I think we may try to open the whole back yard to tortoises to roam around, but that's when they reach much bigger size... Man, I so wish I could get a sulcata.., would love to have a giant family heirlook jewel roaming my garden


----------



## Pearly

Pearly said:


> My outdoor "tort resort" is on East side of the house, gets nice morning light, about 1-1.5 of noon sun, and just pleasantness after that. I used to have bunch or roses there, beautiful hybrid teas that were gorgeous. The enclosure will wrap around the South side of the house which is under dense tree canopy, and eventually I think we may try to open the whole back yard to tortoises to roam around, but that's when they reach much bigger size... Man, I so wish I could get a sulcata.., would love to have a giant family heirlook jewel roaming my garden


Meant: giant family heirloom! Damn spellchecker!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Sheldon the russian tortoise said:


> View attachment 165875
> ok plant update.... I have began to harden them off and am ready to put them into there own little pots as the roots are becoming to big. Does anyone have any recommendations for a soil composition? All of the plants are about 4-6 inches


So are you planning on putting these in the ground or keeping them in pots? I don't know your climate, but if it's safe to start planting, I usually take about a week to harden off my plants -remembering to put them in more sun and leave them out longer each day, and then you can plant those little seed starter pods directly in the ground.

As for soil...If it's going in a pot, I just use whatever cheap potting soil and I'll fertilize during the growing season.

If I'm direct planting in a garden bed, I use my ground soil and mix in a shovel of manure or compost if I have some. I have access to actual poop, so I use that, but you can buy bags of compost mixed with steer manure at Home Depot.

Hope this is helpful at all


----------



## Prairie Mom

hingeback said:


> I just remembered seeing this thread last time. I've started planting lettuce and kale seeds about two weeks ago. When should I transplant those? I need a ton of help, thanks!
> On the left is my lettuce and on the right is kale, but I have not changed the sign yet. Kale is about 4 inches.
> View attachment 165925
> 
> 
> Sawi that I planted a few days ago.
> View attachment 165924
> 
> 
> Backup looseleaf lettuce in case the first set fails, planted yesterday
> View attachment 165922


Very cool!

Quick question...When you say "when should I transplant?" Are you asking about putting them outside in a garden or keeping them inside and putting them in a bigger pot?

If you're still keeping them inside, you can transplant to larger pots any time. You may want to start carefully separating the Sawi Kale soon, so the root systems don't mix together too much.

If you're ready to begin planting these outside, I'll have a longer answer for you


----------



## gamera154

O


----------



## hingeback

Prairie Mom said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Quick question...When you say "when should I transplant?" Are you asking about putting them outside in a garden or keeping them inside and putting them in a bigger pot?
> 
> If you're still keeping them inside, you can transplant to larger pots any time. You may want to start carefully separating the Sawi Kale soon, so the root systems don't mix together too much.
> 
> If you're ready to begin planting these outside, I'll have a longer answer for you


Thanks, so how do I do it? How far apart should each plant be and how deep the soil. I've also heard to bury quite deep.


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

Prairie Mom said:


> So are you planning on putting these in the ground or keeping them in pots? I don't know your climate, but if it's safe to start planting, I usually take about a week to harden off my plants -remembering to put them in more sun and leave them out longer each day, and then you can plant those little seed starter pods directly in the ground.
> 
> As for soil...If it's going in a pot, I just use whatever cheap potting soil and I'll fertilize during the growing season.
> 
> If I'm direct planting in a garden bed, I use my ground soil and mix in a shovel of manure or compost if I have some. I have access to actual poop, so I use that, but you can buy bags of compost mixed with steer manure at Home Depot.
> 
> Hope this is helpful at all


thanks so much i think i will be potting them and letting him eat whatever reaches the ground


----------



## hingeback

hingeback said:


> Thanks, so how do I do it? How far apart should each plant be and how deep the soil. I've also heard to bury quite deep.


I might transplant them outdoors this Saturday. The coco peat will arrive at the nursery that day.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Sheldon the russian tortoise said:


> thanks so much i think i will be potting them and letting him eat whatever reaches the ground


That sounds like a good plan for a tortoise.

Mind a little more advice from someone who likes to chat gardening and can't do her own right now? If you haven't grown squash and pumpkin yet, I wanted to let you know that those plants are "fussy" about being moved from pot to pot and can sometimes die just from the stress of being dug up and potted again. I have learned that when I am growing them from seed, the best thing to do is immediately transplant the seedling like you have right now into the largest permanent pot I can come up with and leave it alone to grow. Typically the larger the pot, the longer the life span and better health for those kinds of plants. Pumpkin vines can be planted together in REALLY LARGE POTS in groups of about 4. For squash, it depends on the kind of seed. Some varieties are long vines like pumpkins and can be group planted, others grow into a single huge bushy plant and should be alone..

Peas do fantastic in pots. I grow mine in pots every year and feel no need to have them take up my valuable garden space because they do so well in pots.. Definitely plant these together in groups. Also, it is NORMAL for peas to have a shorter life. When you see the leaves starting to yellow and get see-through, you can always push a few new seeds in the soil to get the round of pea seeds started.

Here's some peas in pots...


----------



## Prairie Mom

gamera154 said:


> O
> View attachment 165980


Wow! Is that Aloe? Impressive


----------



## Prairie Mom

hingeback said:


> Thanks, so how do I do it? How far apart should each plant be and how deep the soil. I've also heard to bury quite deep.


As far as burying deep. I usually keep my seedlings about the same, BUT when they are stretched out like your Kale is, I will plant them deeper in the ground leaving a few inches above the surface.

As far as separating the seedlings. When you plant them close together in a box like that (I do it too! Nothing wrong with it!) you're going to have to be brave and simply dig your hand in and pull out a chunk of dirt Yes, you'll loose a few and you'll need to be especially careful with your Kale because your plants stretched out a bit looking for sunlight and can break easily at this point.

Here is a super short you tube video where someone separates some seedlings. Take a look and be brave






*****Also, be aware that seeds started inside your home will need to get used to the outside very slowly or they will die of shock. If you're unfamiliar with this, it's called "hardening off" your plants. I've been speaking about it with Sheldon the Russian tortoise in recent posts that you may want to take a look at and feel free to ask questions.

---As for how far apart to plant them...Different people plant their leafy greens differently. Yvonne G plants them together in super tight rows of mixed greens and gets great results. Other people space them apart and give them a large amount of room. *If I were you, I would consider this year a practice run and experiment to see what way you like best. You have enough seedlings that you can try out a few different ways. Try out planting your seedlings in the ground as if they were centered in the middle of a large Dinner plate.--Do you understand what I'm trying to say? From there you can try giving others more and less room, let them grow and you'll figure out how you would rather grow them next year.


----------



## gamera154

Prairie Mom said:


> Wow! Is that Aloe? Impressive


Yup its pretty big


----------



## Blakem

I'm glad I looked at this thread to see how people are doing seeds. I just put together my raised bed. Both are 15x5 feet so I've got some good space for my vegetables. I laid chicken wire down to keep gophers out. I'm going to lay cardboard over it, then compost, topsoil/dirt. I'll be planting very soon! I'm figuring out a layout, and I'm probably going to use the square foot gardening technique.

Looking forward to seeing what others do!


----------



## Pearly

hello Texas Spring!!!!


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

Prairie Mom said:


> That sounds like a good plan for a tortoise.
> 
> Mind a little more advice from someone who likes to chat gardening and can't do her own right now? If you haven't grown squash and pumpkin yet, I wanted to let you know that those plants are "fussy" about being moved from pot to pot and can sometimes die just from the stress of being dug up and potted again. I have learned that when I am growing them from seed, the best thing to do is immediately transplant the seedling like you have right now into the largest permanent pot I can come up with and leave it alone to grow. Typically the larger the pot, the longer the life span and better health for those kinds of plants. Pumpkin vines can be planted together in REALLY LARGE POTS in groups of about 4. For squash, it depends on the kind of seed. Some varieties are long vines like pumpkins and can be group planted, others grow into a single huge bushy plant and should be alone..
> 
> Peas do fantastic in pots. I grow mine in pots every year and feel no need to have them take up my valuable garden space because they do so well in pots.. Definitely plant these together in groups. Also, it is NORMAL for peas to have a shorter life. When you see the leaves starting to yellow and get see-through, you can always push a few new seeds in the soil to get the round of pea seeds started.
> 
> Here's some peas in pots...
> View attachment 166060


thank you so much, hopefully we have some big plants soon


----------



## hingeback

Is this still okay to transplant?


I plant each one 6 inches from each other and kale will be taking about half the bed. The other half will be lettuce.


Is it okay if only this much is sticking out from the soil?


----------



## Pearly

hingeback said:


> Is this still okay to transplant?
> View attachment 166189
> 
> I plant each one 6 inches from each other and kale will be taking about half the bed. The other half will be lettuce.
> View attachment 166190
> 
> Is it okay if only this much is sticking out from the soil?
> View attachment 166191


Looks like you have beautiful rich soil. The stuff should grow like crazy in it. What climate zone are you? I'm in warm Texas climate and never bother starting plants from seed indoors. I just throw the seeds directly on the ground. I just make sure there is no freak freeze in forecast


----------



## hingeback

Pearly said:


> Looks like you have beautiful rich soil. The stuff should grow like crazy in it. What climate zone are you? I'm in warm Texas climate and never bother starting plants from seed indoors. I just throw the seeds directly on the ground. I just make sure there is no freak freeze in forecast


I live in Malaysia, so it's about 33-35ºC in the afternoon. I tried transplanting one young lettuce, waiting to see whether it will dry out in the sun. All the transplanted kale and the rest have all dried out. Might need to start with another patch soon.


----------



## Pearly

hingeback said:


> I live in Malaysia, so it's about 33-35ºC in the afternoon. I tried transplanting one young lettuce, waiting to see whether it will dry out in the sun. All the transplanted kale and the rest have all dried out. Might need to start with another patch soon.


That's because those seedlings were leggy and fragile and 30's if HOT for little seedlings! If it's warm all the time why don't you just plant seeds directly in the soil! Also for most veggies if your garden gets lots of sun it'll need as much water.


----------



## Pearly

Cucumbers and squashes/pumpkins love the sun and don't mind the heat. Their flowers make very tasty tort treats


----------



## hingeback

Do you guys have any automatic watering systems or any techniques?


----------



## MichaelaW

Okay. To start the tropical plants theme, here's what I've been growing in my indoor greenhouse (besides turtles). The elephant ears I grew from tiny little bulbs. There's a small banana tree. I can't figure out why the tips of the leaves keep turning brown. Any suggestions? I have a small fig tree that's just coming out of dormancy. To the left of the pothos vine is a bat plant. Supposedly they get really awesome looking blooms eventually. The pathetic looking thing with two leaves is a sherbet berry bush. It's just coming out of winter dormancy. The tiny sprout is a ginger which grow from a tiny part of the root that I saved when the rest rotted and got moldy. I'm pretty excited about that one. The one pot with tons of little seedlings are all grapefruits that I grew from seeds from the fruits I ate. And then I have a few orchids. Only one is blooming right now. The greenhouse is in my bedroom and it takes up a quarter of the whole room. The last photo is of my bedroom. It's what the bedroom of a turtle and plant nerd looks like.


----------



## Pearly

hingeback said:


> Do you guys have any automatic watering systems or any techniques?


I have sprinklers outside but the system was put in before I did all my garden beds so in hot summer I'm out there with the hose. Our summer temps at times reach 40 C at times and we get little rain here. My sprinklers keep the grass green but don't reach to all places that things grow.


----------



## Pearly

hingeback said:


> Is this still okay to transplant?
> View attachment 166189
> 
> I plant each one 6 inches from each other and kale will be taking about half the bed. The other half will be lettuce.
> View attachment 166190
> 
> Is it okay if only this much is sticking out from the soil?
> View attachment 166191


One more thing, if you plant summer crops be sure to plant your seeds in the garden patch that doesn't take too much heat from the afternoon sun. Morning exposure is usually the best in warm climate


----------



## N2TORTS

Elephant Ear aka Taro is in the Caladium family and POISONIOUS....... So are Pothos (Araceae family). This plant contains insoluble calcium oxalate. I would rid these in your enclosure or make sure Torts have no nibble access to them.


----------



## MichaelaW

Alocasia and Colocacia make up a large portion of the diet of Manouria in the wild. They actually love the leaves, but I do not feed them to any other species. They are also able to eat pothos with no ill effect but I do not feed it.


----------



## Yvonne G

hingeback said:


> Do you guys have any automatic watering systems or any techniques?



I pounded in a line of T-posts the length of my leopard, manouria, RF and YF yards. Then I strung 1/2" drip pipe along the tops of the posts. I punched in sprinkler-type drip emitters about every 5' along the pipe. When this is turned on it sends out a fine spray of water and cools down the tortoise's "rain forest" very nicely. It also waters the ground. It worked so well that I put the same system in my winter garden, only on shorter poles:


----------



## Yvonne G

MichaelaW said:


> Okay. To start the tropical plants theme, here's what I've been growing in my indoor greenhouse (besides turtles). The elephant ears I grew from tiny little bulbs. There's a small banana tree. I can't figure out why the tips of the leaves keep turning brown. Any suggestions? I have a small fig tree that's just coming out of dormancy. To the left of the pothos vine is a bat plant. Supposedly they get really awesome looking blooms eventually. The pathetic looking thing with two leaves is a sherbet berry bush. It's just coming out of winter dormancy. The tiny sprout is a ginger which grow from a tiny part of the root that I saved when the rest rotted and got moldy. I'm pretty excited about that one. The one pot with tons of little seedlings are all grapefruits that I grew from seeds from the fruits I ate. And then I have a few orchids. Only one is blooming right now. The greenhouse is in my bedroom and it takes up a quarter of the whole room. The last photo is of my bedroom. It's what the bedroom of a turtle and plant nerd looks like.
> 
> View attachment 166407
> View attachment 166408
> View attachment 166409
> View attachment 166410
> View attachment 166411
> View attachment 166412
> View attachment 166414
> View attachment 166415
> View attachment 166416
> View attachment 166417
> View attachment 166418




Looks like you have quite the green thumb, Michaela. What kind of lights do you use for the plants?


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> I pounded in a line of T-posts the length of my leopard, manouria, RF and YF yards. Then I strung 1/2" drip pipe along the tops of the posts. I punched in sprinkler-type drip emitters about every 5' along the pipe. When this is turned on it sends out a fine spray of water and cools down the tortoise's "rain forest" very nicely. It also waters the ground. It worked so well that I put the same system in my winter garden, only on shorter poles:
> 
> View attachment 166568


I used to have drip system for my rose garden and loved it!!! Yvonne is this bunny or kitty on this pic? Also that big cactus, does it bloom big white trumpet like flowers? What's the name of it?


----------



## Pearly

N2TORTS said:


> Elephant Ear aka Taro is in the Caladium family and POISONIOUS....... So are Pothos (Araceae family). This plant contains insoluble calcium oxalate. I would rid these in your enclosure or make sure Torts have no nibble access to them.


I was confused about that, lots of conflicting info on the net about it. Pothos is one of very few plants that will actually thrive inside very war and very moist closed chamber where I keep my babies. They also like to nibble on it and some other plants (not all that grow in there) with no ill effects. 
As for elephant ear, I'm thinking about trying it in the tortoise garden outside. I love the looks of it, but must do some more reading on it.


----------



## Pearly

MichaelaW said:


> Alocasia and Colocacia make up a large portion of the diet of Manouria in the wild. They actually love the leaves, but I do not feed them to any other species. They are also able to eat pothos with no ill effect but I do not feed it.


That is good to know. I love your greenhouse


----------



## N2TORTS

Pearly said:


> I was confused about that, lots of conflicting info on the net about it. Pothos is one of very few plants that will actually thrive inside very war and very moist closed chamber where I keep my babies. They also like to nibble on it and some other plants (not all that grow in there) with no ill effects.
> As for elephant ear, I'm thinking about trying it in the tortoise garden outside. I love the looks of it, but must do some more reading on it.


As far as your Pothos go ........The oxalic aid content of these greens bind calcium into calcium oxalate, which is an insoluble compound unavailable for metabolism. Thus, can lead to Kidney stones or poor MBD ratio.....you guys can feed them all you want and yes they will eat it. But one may wonder why their tort passed years down the line ......."your call" . For myself I wouldn't do it , and don't let your dog or cat eat the stuff , or you WILL see severe reactions right away. Taro has been around for centuries and eaten by man , but most of the time it is the "root/tuber" that is cooked not eaten raw. Once again I'm sure the tort will eat the leaves but I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pearly said:


> I used to have drip system for my rose garden and loved it!!! Yvonne is this bunny or kitty on this pic? Also that big cactus, does it bloom big white trumpet like flowers? What's the name of it?



The people who used to live across the street from me had rabbits that were always escaping. It's a cute little rabbit.

Yes, the cactus blooms yearly. Beautiful flowers. I'll grab you a picture when it blooms. It is a Cereus peruvianus.


----------



## MichaelaW

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like you have quite the green thumb, Michaela. What kind of lights do you use for the plants?


I don't use much lighting except for one low wattage bulb that hangs in there just so it brightens everything up a bit. Most of the light comes in from the window.


----------



## Pearly

N2TORTS said:


> As far as your Pothos go ........The oxalic aid content of these greens bind calcium into calcium oxalate, which is an insoluble compound unavailable for metabolism. Thus, can lead to Kidney stones or poor MBD ratio.....you guys can feed them all you want and yes they will eat it. But one may wonder why their tort passed years down the line ......."your call" . For myself I wouldn't do it , and don't let your dog or cat eat the stuff , or you WILL see severe reactions right away. Taro has been around for centuries and eaten by man , but most of the time it is the "root/tuber" that is cooked not eaten raw. Once again I'm sure the tort will eat the leaves but I wouldn't do it.


Good to know. Admittedly, I haven't done enough research on the topic, just "parroted" voices of some keepers. Of course I'd never risk making my babies sick in long term! This reminds me of human babies untreated UTI's that come back to hunt then in their 20's as acute renal failure and those young adults end up on dialysis. I believe in being proactive and doing the right by those entrusted into my care, children and animals alike.


----------



## MichaelaW

N2TORTS said:


> As far as your Pothos go ........The oxalic aid content of these greens bind calcium into calcium oxalate, which is an insoluble compound unavailable for metabolism. Thus, can lead to Kidney stones or poor MBD ratio.....you guys can feed them all you want and yes they will eat it. But one may wonder why their tort passed years down the line ......."your call" . For myself I wouldn't do it , and don't let your dog or cat eat the stuff , or you WILL see severe reactions right away. Taro has been around for centuries and eaten by man , but most of the time it is the "root/tuber" that is cooked not eaten raw. Once again I'm sure the tort will eat the leaves but I wouldn't do it.


Many leafy greens are also high in oxalates, but as long as they are part of a varied diet, it is not harmful.


Pearly said:


> Good to know. Admittedly, I haven't done enough research on the topic, just "parroted" voices of some keepers. Of course I'd never risk making my babies sick in long term! This reminds me of human babies untreated UTI's that come back to hunt then in their 20's as acute renal failure and those young adults end up on dialysis. I believe in being proactive and doing the right by those entrusted into my care, children and animals alike.


Even high oxalate foods can be fed as part of a varied diet. Dandelion greens are high in oxalates yet are one of the more nutritious food items. Personally, I would only feed Colocasia to Manouria because of the fact that it makes up 70% of their wild diet. Many Manouria keepers regularly offer this food item.


----------



## hingeback

My amaranth seeds have sprouted



This is the planting area, next to Magma's enclosure. There is storage in front.


----------



## Pearly

MichaelaW said:


> Okay. To start the tropical plants theme, here's what I've been growing in my indoor greenhouse (besides turtles). The elephant ears I grew from tiny little bulbs. There's a small banana tree. I can't figure out why the tips of the leaves keep turning brown. Any suggestions? I have a small fig tree that's just coming out of dormancy. To the left of the pothos vine is a bat plant. Supposedly they get really awesome looking blooms eventually. The pathetic looking thing with two leaves is a sherbet berry bush. It's just coming out of winter dormancy. The tiny sprout is a ginger which grow from a tiny part of the root that I saved when the rest rotted and got moldy. I'm pretty excited about that one. The one pot with tons of little seedlings are all grapefruits that I grew from seeds from the fruits I ate. And then I have a few orchids. Only one is blooming right now. The greenhouse is in my bedroom and it takes up a quarter of the whole room. The last photo is of my bedroom. It's what the bedroom of a turtle and plant nerd looks like.
> 
> View attachment 166407
> View attachment 166408
> View attachment 166409
> View attachment 166410
> View attachment 166411
> View attachment 166412
> View attachment 166414
> View attachment 166415
> View attachment 166416
> View attachment 166417
> View attachment 166418


Love your greenhouse!


----------



## Pearly

MichaelaW said:


> Many leafy greens are also high in oxalates, but as long as they are part of a varied diet, it is not harmful.
> 
> Even high oxalate foods can be fed as part of a varied diet. Dandelion greens are high in oxalates yet are one of the more nutritious food items. Personally, I would only feed Colocasia to Manouria because of the fact that it makes up 70% of their wild diet. Many Manouria keepers regularly offer this food item.


Just to be 100% clear on this, I never harvest the the terrarium foliage to chop it up and mix into my babies' salad. Their diet is very diverse, but I buy most of their food in Farmers markets or Whole Foods or other organic sources. Living in suburbs limits my daily outdoors weed/greens harvest to my own backyard only, where I know for sure there's no chemicals there that would make them sick. That with Mazuri and 2 other commercial tort food brands, plus fruits/veggies/protein, fresh or freeze dried snacks... My babies are never hungry for variety. Yet, they still nibbled on Pothos... they are not interested in spider plants (have 2 kinds in there), or really so far any other plant that I have there for sight barriers for them or esthetics. I'm not sure why this attraction to pothos vine when other (good) food is always in abundance. Truthfully, I never knew that feeding pet tortoise could be such controversial issue. I was under the assumption that once fairly reliable source of info was found, novice keeper could just follow the care sheets including list of food items until in time the keeper and the tortoise develop their own personal relationship and routines that work for them. One thing for sure, I'd rather be overly cautious, then taking chances of hurting those little cuties


----------



## N2TORTS

All plants contain harmful properties to some level, and it is that degree which determines the level of toxicity, if eaten.

For example, it is probably fine to feed a tortoise plants that contain oxalic acid, providing it is only a small portion of its daily intake. However, if you offer three or four different plants at the same feed, and they all contain high levels of oxalic acid and you follow this regime long term, then there is an increased risk of your tortoise developing dietary related disorders.

We've all heard of the exception to the rule, when people say such things as ‘My tortoise eats buttercups and nothing’s happened to him’. That may be true, but when there is a reference of just one tortoise dying after eating them, then you have to consider whether that particular plant is something you would like to chance offering your tortoise.
Be very careful when reading advice which is framed in such inaccurate and general terms. Always seek species-specific advice and avoid advice which is so generalized as to be useless, or even dangerous.





Some Good Reads
Boyer, T. H. (1996) Metabolic Bone Disease, in Mader, 1996.

Clark, D. B. and Gibbons, J. W. (1969) Dietary shift in the turtle Psuedemys scripta from youth to maturity. Copeia 1969:704-706

Esque, T. C. and Peters, E. L. (1994) Ingestion of bones, stones and soil by Desert tortoises. Fish and Wildlife Research 13:105-111.

Frye, Fredric L. (1991) A Practical Guide to Feeding Reptiles. Krieger, FL.

Hansen, R. M., Johnson, M. K. and Van Devender, T.R (1976) Foods of the Desert tortoise _Gopherus agazzissi _in Arizona and Utah. Herpetologica 32:247-251

Jarchow, J., D.V.M (1984) Veterinary Management of the Desert Tortoise Gopherus agassizzii at the Arizona Desert Museum: A rational approach to diet. Gopher Tortoise Council Proceedings 1984: 83-94

Luckenbach, R.A. (1982) Ecology and Management of the Desert Tortoise. In: Bury (ed) North American Tortoises: Conservation and Ecology. USFWD

MacArthur, S. (1996) Veterinary Management of Tortoises and Turtles. Blackwell Science, Oxford

Mader, D. (1996) Reptile Medicine and Surgery. W.B. Saunders Company

Moskovits, D. K, and Bjorndal, K. (1990) Diet and Food Preferences of the tortoises Geochelone carbonaria and G. denticulata in northwestern Brazil. Herpetologica, 46:207-218

Moyle, V. (1949) Nitrogenous excretion in chelonian reptiles. Biochem. J. 44:581-58

Nagy, K. A. (1998) Energy and water requirements of juvenile desert tortoises in the Mojave Desert. International Conference on Tortoises and Turtles, Cal. State. University.

Pough, F. H. (1992) Recommendations for the Care of Amphibians and Reptiles in Academic Institutions. Nat.Academy Press, Washington, D.C.

Pritchards, P.C.H and Trebbau, P. (1984) The Turtles of Venezuela. SSAR.

Swingland, Dr. I.R (1984) Dietary preferences of free-living chelonians. Symposium on Chelonian Nutrition and Malnutrition.


----------



## Pearly

N2TORTS said:


> All plants contain harmful properties to some level, and it is that degree which determines the level of toxicity, if eaten.
> 
> For example, it is probably fine to feed a tortoise plants that contain oxalic acid, providing it is only a small portion of its daily intake. However, if you offer three or four different plants at the same feed, and they all contain high levels of oxalic acid and you follow this regime long term, then there is an increased risk of your tortoise developing dietary related disorders.
> 
> We've all heard of the exception to the rule, when people say such things as ‘My tortoise eats buttercups and nothing’s happened to him’. That may be true, but when there is a reference of just one tortoise dying after eating them, then you have to consider whether that particular plant is something you would like to chance offering your tortoise.
> Be very careful when reading advice which is framed in such inaccurate and general terms. Always seek species-specific advice and avoid advice which is so generalized as to be useless, or even dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Good Reads
> Boyer, T. H. (1996) Metabolic Bone Disease, in Mader, 1996.
> 
> Clark, D. B. and Gibbons, J. W. (1969) Dietary shift in the turtle Psuedemys scripta from youth to maturity. Copeia 1969:704-706
> 
> Esque, T. C. and Peters, E. L. (1994) Ingestion of bones, stones and soil by Desert tortoises. Fish and Wildlife Research 13:105-111.
> 
> Frye, Fredric L. (1991) A Practical Guide to Feeding Reptiles. Krieger, FL.
> 
> Hansen, R. M., Johnson, M. K. and Van Devender, T.R (1976) Foods of the Desert tortoise _Gopherus agazzissi _in Arizona and Utah. Herpetologica 32:247-251
> 
> Jarchow, J., D.V.M (1984) Veterinary Management of the Desert Tortoise Gopherus agassizzii at the Arizona Desert Museum: A rational approach to diet. Gopher Tortoise Council Proceedings 1984: 83-94
> 
> Luckenbach, R.A. (1982) Ecology and Management of the Desert Tortoise. In: Bury (ed) North American Tortoises: Conservation and Ecology. USFWD
> 
> MacArthur, S. (1996) Veterinary Management of Tortoises and Turtles. Blackwell Science, Oxford
> 
> Mader, D. (1996) Reptile Medicine and Surgery. W.B. Saunders Company
> 
> Moskovits, D. K, and Bjorndal, K. (1990) Diet and Food Preferences of the tortoises Geochelone carbonaria and G. denticulata in northwestern Brazil. Herpetologica, 46:207-218
> 
> Moyle, V. (1949) Nitrogenous excretion in chelonian reptiles. Biochem. J. 44:581-58
> 
> Nagy, K. A. (1998) Energy and water requirements of juvenile desert tortoises in the Mojave Desert. International Conference on Tortoises and Turtles, Cal. State. University.
> 
> Pough, F. H. (1992) Recommendations for the Care of Amphibians and Reptiles in Academic Institutions. Nat.Academy Press, Washington, D.C.
> 
> Pritchards, P.C.H and Trebbau, P. (1984) The Turtles of Venezuela. SSAR.
> 
> Swingland, Dr. I.R (1984) Dietary preferences of free-living chelonians. Symposium on Chelonian Nutrition and Malnutrition.


Omg! There are simply not enough sleeples nights for me to read all that but seriously, that sounds awesome. I am just a hobby keeper who simply wants to be the best tort grandma she can be. Plus learning all this new stuff is lots of fun. I love your tort garden too! I'm already breaking ground in my backyard for our babies to move out some day. This will be an exciting new project, and.... I still say : one of these days I'm getting one of your hypos


----------



## MichaelaW

N2TORTS said:


> All plants contain harmful properties to some level, and it is that degree which determines the level of toxicity, if eaten.
> 
> For example, it is probably fine to feed a tortoise plants that contain oxalic acid, providing it is only a small portion of its daily intake. However, if you offer three or four different plants at the same feed, and they all contain high levels of oxalic acid and you follow this regime long term, then there is an increased risk of your tortoise developing dietary related disorders.
> 
> We've all heard of the exception to the rule, when people say such things as ‘My tortoise eats buttercups and nothing’s happened to him’. That may be true, but when there is a reference of just one tortoise dying after eating them, then you have to consider whether that particular plant is something you would like to chance offering your tortoise.
> Be very careful when reading advice which is framed in such inaccurate and general terms. Always seek species-specific advice and avoid advice which is so generalized as to be useless, or even dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Good Reads
> Boyer, T. H. (1996) Metabolic Bone Disease, in Mader, 1996.
> 
> Clark, D. B. and Gibbons, J. W. (1969) Dietary shift in the turtle Psuedemys scripta from youth to maturity. Copeia 1969:704-706
> 
> Esque, T. C. and Peters, E. L. (1994) Ingestion of bones, stones and soil by Desert tortoises. Fish and Wildlife Research 13:105-111.
> 
> Frye, Fredric L. (1991) A Practical Guide to Feeding Reptiles. Krieger, FL.
> 
> Hansen, R. M., Johnson, M. K. and Van Devender, T.R (1976) Foods of the Desert tortoise _Gopherus agazzissi _in Arizona and Utah. Herpetologica 32:247-251
> 
> Jarchow, J., D.V.M (1984) Veterinary Management of the Desert Tortoise Gopherus agassizzii at the Arizona Desert Museum: A rational approach to diet. Gopher Tortoise Council Proceedings 1984: 83-94
> 
> Luckenbach, R.A. (1982) Ecology and Management of the Desert Tortoise. In: Bury (ed) North American Tortoises: Conservation and Ecology. USFWD
> 
> MacArthur, S. (1996) Veterinary Management of Tortoises and Turtles. Blackwell Science, Oxford
> 
> Mader, D. (1996) Reptile Medicine and Surgery. W.B. Saunders Company
> 
> Moskovits, D. K, and Bjorndal, K. (1990) Diet and Food Preferences of the tortoises Geochelone carbonaria and G. denticulata in northwestern Brazil. Herpetologica, 46:207-218
> 
> Moyle, V. (1949) Nitrogenous excretion in chelonian reptiles. Biochem. J. 44:581-58
> 
> Nagy, K. A. (1998) Energy and water requirements of juvenile desert tortoises in the Mojave Desert. International Conference on Tortoises and Turtles, Cal. State. University.
> 
> Pough, F. H. (1992) Recommendations for the Care of Amphibians and Reptiles in Academic Institutions. Nat.Academy Press, Washington, D.C.
> 
> Pritchards, P.C.H and Trebbau, P. (1984) The Turtles of Venezuela. SSAR.
> 
> Swingland, Dr. I.R (1984) Dietary preferences of free-living chelonians. Symposium on Chelonian Nutrition and Malnutrition.


Exactly. Variety is key. I was not saying we should all feed Colocasia, but that some plants can and should be included in a healthy diet, depending on the species. In the wild, a tortoise is not going to choose plants based on their oxalate contents. It will graze on whatever is available.


----------



## MichaelaW

If we leave out all foods that contain oxalates, then our tortoises are missing valuable nutrients. As long as we balance them out with other foods, they are totally fine. I am saying this in reference to leafy greens commonly used. Again, I would not offer Colocasia to any species other than Manouria, because of the fact that they consume large amounts of this plant in the wild and other species do not.


----------



## Pearly

Thank you for the info. I keep RF, and try to plant their space with pretty plants which fulfills part of my hobby passion (gardening) and ones that serve some usable purpose for the babies (shade, humidity, hide, enrichment) but not really diet items. They get plenty of very good food. I just noticed they were munching on pothos, small plants they would demolish in just few days so there must be something about those that they like. They used to each sprouting seeds that I plant with every bigger clean up, but now they show no interest in those. There are no pothos vines in their nursery either. I had 2 small ones and had to take them out. They looked pathetic plus now I know I need to read all the books suggested above before I reintroduce pothos to my grandtorts All's good! I've been collecting many other plants over the past months, that have been outside getting their commercial chemicals out of their system and might be just about ready to go in beautify the babies "bedroom"


----------



## N2TORTS

Succulent garden at the Cove'


----------



## Pearly

N2TORTS said:


> Succulent garden at the Cove'


Beautiful! I've been collecting succulents and safe ground covers. Have plenty of tall plants and shrubs will not be a problem for the hight. All my new plants are tiny and I may have to do some propagating before letting those little bulldozers mow them down beyond any chance of recovery. Last summer I got bunch of cacti and only lost one over the winter. I have an area out there that gets full sun and spinklers do poorly i. This one area, so thought of making this into a desert garden, and eventually extend their enclosure to include this desert area. There is a bunch of Texas natives that will do great there, I'll just need to research each one to keep those babies safe. I envy your big beautiful succulents. Mine will take years to get to this size... But, time is what the torts have... They can watch them grow


----------



## MichaelaW

N2TORTS said:


> Succulent garden at the Cove'


Very nice! It's absolutely beautiful. I can't wait for winter to be over here in freezing Illinois! I hope to move to Texas by the end of the year so I will be able to do much more gardening.


----------



## N2TORTS

Thanks for the kuddo's you two .....this is actually the " Mother Garden" .....where I grow the main source and then take cuttings from them. They are actually all over the Yard and some provide some great food resource for the torts......


----------



## Pearly

MichaelaW said:


> Very nice! It's absolutely beautiful. I can't wait for winter to be over here in freezing Illinois! I hope to move to Texas by the end of the year so I will be able to do much more gardening.


Be sure to choose Austin area, particularly Round Rock (20 min North from the Capital). We'll be neighbors, can pet and garden sit and exchange plants


----------



## Pearly

N2TORTS said:


> Thanks for the kuddo's you two .....this is actually the " Mother Garden" .....where I grow the main source and then take cuttings from them. They are actually all over the Yard and some provide some great food resource for the torts......


Yes my I saw my babies try to nibble on hens and chicks, aloe and few others and tried them in the closed chamber but they never do very well I think it's too moist for them. Outside they'll do great in this weather


----------



## MichaelaW

Pearly said:


> Be sure to choose Austin area, particularly Round Rock (20 min North from the Capital). We'll be neighbors, can pet and garden sit and exchange plants


Sorry, but more than likely it will be the southern tip of Texas.


----------



## MichaelaW

N2TORTS said:


> Thanks for the kuddo's you two .....this is actually the " Mother Garden" .....where I grow the main source and then take cuttings from them. They are actually all over the Yard and some provide some great food resource for the torts......


I'm so jealous!


----------



## Pearly

MichaelaW said:


> Sorry, but more than likely it will be the southern tip of Texas.


Darn!!!! Can't seem to get local tort network in my immediate area! South TX is much warmer and much more tropical then we are here, so you'll have perfect conditions for your tort rearing


----------



## MichaelaW

Pearly said:


> Darn!!!! Can't seem to get local tort network in my immediate area! South TX is much warmer and much more tropical then we are here, so you'll have perfect conditions for your tort rearing


That's the plan, raising all my little ones!


----------



## jaizei

MichaelaW said:


> Sorry, but more than likely it will be the southern tip of Texas.



Is there any particular reason for moving there? Or just the climate.


----------



## jaizei

Pearly said:


> Be sure to choose Austin area, particularly Round Rock (20 min North from the Capital). We'll be neighbors, can pet and garden sit and exchange plants



This is as good a place as anywhere else to ask; did you ever go to the Austin Reptile Expo (in Round Rock). Seems to be defunct now, though.


----------



## MichaelaW

jaizei said:


> Is there any particular reason for moving there? Or just the climate.


I'll likely be working down there.


----------



## Pearly

jaizei said:


> This is as good a place as anywhere else to ask; did you ever go to the Austin Reptile Expo (in Round Rock). Seems to be defunct now, though.


No, have not had the time to actually look for one, nut if one "fell on my lap"- I'd go for sure! Well, just tried to google, only saw something going on in August I think, but no time now to search deeper. Gotta go get the kids from school and busy rest of the day. If you know of an event like that in my area would you pls pm me the info?


----------



## jaizei

I think I've found the next experiment, cucamelons (Melothria Scabra).




_Doll’s house-sized ‘watermelons’ that taste of pure cucumber with a tinge of lime. _
http://homegrown-revolution.co.uk/savoury-fruit/growing-cucamelons/


----------



## Pearly

jaizei said:


> I think I've found the next experiment, cucamelons (Melothria Scabra).
> 
> View attachment 166737
> 
> 
> _Doll’s house-sized ‘watermelons’ that taste of pure cucumber with a tinge of lime. _
> http://homegrown-revolution.co.uk/savoury-fruit/growing-cucamelons/


They look like gooseberries. Very cute!


----------



## Pearly

do you guys ever see grubs this size in your compost or in your soil? They are HUGE! Almost as big as my hand


----------



## hingeback

jaizei said:


> I think I've found the next experiment, cucamelons (Melothria Scabra).
> 
> View attachment 166737
> 
> 
> _Doll’s house-sized ‘watermelons’ that taste of pure cucumber with a tinge of lime. _
> http://homegrown-revolution.co.uk/savoury-fruit/growing-cucamelons/


I've seen these in a book. I think they grow them in Singapore


----------



## hingeback

Pearly said:


> View attachment 166739
> do you guys ever see grubs this size in your compost or in your soil? They are HUGE! Almost as big as my hand


Never even seen a grub before, but I am grossed out by these types and maggots and mealworms...


----------



## Yvonne G

I have some that size in my horse manure pile. Mine turn into fruit/fig beetles:







The are the prettiest iridescent green you've ever seen!


----------



## jaizei

Also, y'all might want to start prepping now...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Naked_Gardening_Day


----------



## Yvonne G

er...I don't think so!


----------



## Pearly

jaizei said:


> Also, y'all might want to start prepping now...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Naked_Gardening_Day


Omg! Really??!!!! Not for me!


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> I have some that size in my horse manure pile. Mine turn into fruit/fig beetles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The are the prettiest iridescent green you've ever seen!


I wouldn't mind this kind of a beetle, that's gorgeous! But here as far as REALLY BIG insects go all I've seen is cicada that but their morphs are different, and this grub is definitely some type of a beetle. And I mean, it's HUGE!!! 3-3.5 inches long! Like my baby torts! And fat! As big around as my 2 fingers together! I found these two in a bag of landscapers mix that I've forgotten about and it was sitting by the fence for couple of yrs. I've seen those before in my compost pile which I don't have any more. I didn't have the time to turn it and watch it and on it's own it was just attracting roaches and rodents. I'm scared of snakes so I don't want rodents around the house. I've left those two grubs in safe place and will keep checking on them. I'm very curious what they become


----------



## Pearly

hingeback said:


> Never even seen a grub before, but I am grossed out by these types and maggots and mealworms...


Hahah! I used to be, too, but when you start keeping fish or carnivorous torts, you have to learn to deal with it


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I think I've found the next experiment, cucamelons (Melothria Scabra).
> 
> View attachment 166737
> 
> 
> _Doll’s house-sized ‘watermelons’ that taste of pure cucumber with a tinge of lime. _
> http://homegrown-revolution.co.uk/savoury-fruit/growing-cucamelons/



Those look neat.


----------



## N2TORTS

Pearly said:


> Hahah! I used to be, too, but when you start keeping fish or carnivorous torts, you have to learn to deal with it


Hopefully not "Grubbin' in " .....
But yes sirrreee........the Rf's love um! ......












"GOT MILK" ?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Pearly said:


> View attachment 166739
> do you guys ever see grubs this size in your compost or in your soil? They are HUGE! Almost as big as my hand


Yes I have, They are Polly"s (my spider) favorite food.


----------



## Pearly

Turtulas-Len said:


> Yes I have, They are Polly"s (my spider) favorite food.


That Polly is very pretty, nice colors. I just have that "spider thing". Phobia! I know! I need therapy!


----------



## Pearly

So what is the beetle that those huge grubs change into? I've never seen a beetle this size! I mean: 3-3.5 inch long white, thick, shiny "sausage" thing! I googled it and found that it maybe Ox beetle, but I don't think they get this big! I am intrigued!!!


----------



## Pearly

N2TORTS said:


> Hopefully not "Grubbin' in " .....
> But yes sirrreee........the Rf's love um! ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "GOT MILK" ?


Great! My bebies will continue to be very well fed! Your RF's are beautiful! Love those red legs! And the one on "got milk" pics, does he/she have hazel color eyes or is it just the way the light hits them? Both of my babies' eyes are black like little shiny polished coals


----------



## N2TORTS

the grubs are the larva of the Green June Beetle _Cotinis nitida.........and yes Oscar has some neat~o eye coloring _


----------



## MPRC

Those grubs are SO cool! I would totally be playing with them.


----------



## Pearly

N2TORTS said:


> the grubs are the larva of the Green June Beetle _Cotinis nitida.........and yes Oscar has some neat~o eye coloring _


Well, Wikipedia says that this beetle is a regularly sized bug. My grubs are 3 inches long! so that'd be weird if nature had all this flesh made in grub form to produce a beetle that's 1/2 its size... Hmmm


----------



## Yvonne G

Pearly said:


> I wouldn't mind this kind of a beetle, that's gorgeous! But here as far as REALLY BIG insects go all I've seen is cicada that but their morphs are different, and this grub is definitely some type of a beetle. And I mean, it's HUGE!!! 3-3.5 inches long! Like my baby torts! And fat! As big around as my 2 fingers together! I found these two in a bag of landscapers mix that I've forgotten about and it was sitting by the fence for couple of yrs. I've seen those before in my compost pile which I don't have any more. I didn't have the time to turn it and watch it and on it's own it was just attracting roaches and rodents. I'm scared of snakes so I don't want rodents around the house. I've left those two grubs in safe place and will keep checking on them. I'm very curious what they become



They fly, and when they fly near you it sounds like a helicopter. I'd be willing to bet the fig beetle is what you've found.


----------



## Pearly

LaDukePhoto said:


> Those grubs are SO cool! I would totally be playing with them.


I know right?! The 2 "sausage grande" ones I found, I'm keeping undisturbed. I left some of that dirt in that bag where I found it, and periodically peak at them. They are still moving, and there's plenty of organic matter for them to feed on. I Hope I can keep them alive till they become beetles to see what they really are. I'll try to post pics. Btw my baby torts are 3&3.5 inches long, and these grubs are this same length when uncurled...


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> They fly, and when they fly near you it sounds like a helicopter. I'd be willing to bet the fig beetle is what you've found.


And my nextdoor neighbor has fig tree and never gets any fruit that would make sense... But again, they supposedly grow only to be 3cm (approx 1.5 inch)... Know what? I'm going out today with a tape measure and will take pics of those suckers. Maybe I was just so grossed out by those big fat shiny disgusting looking things that my imagination blew up their image to 3 inches?... Maybe they are 1-1.5 inch?... I'll post pics later today


----------



## Pearly

T

in the meantime, look what popped up over past 2 days/nights

this is his first year to bloom and he (all my irises are "boys") is one handsome iris!


----------



## Pearly

my spiderwort, also a "boy", this is only his second season to bloom, and I've already taken some divisions from the roots ("tubers"? the roots are fat and juicy, but not like irises, more like root-roots) and planted, and one of those babies is blooming already! I love this plant! The babies don't try to chew on it but is it something I should worry about?


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> They fly, and when they fly near you it sounds like a helicopter. I'd be willing to bet the fig beetle is what you've found.


And I remember growing up in Poland, on warm spring nights when lots of fruit trees were blooming, that buzzing in the air around dusk. Some years there would be hundreds of them on tops of lamp posts in the evenings which looked like shiny bumps covering the poles. They would often fall to the ground and us kids would catch them and feed them to the chickens


----------



## N2TORTS

LaDukePhoto said:


> Those grubs are SO cool! I would totally be playing with them.


They Bite!.........


----------



## Pearly

N2TORTS said:


> They Bite!.........


Whaaaaat????!!!!


----------



## N2TORTS

Pearly said:


> Whaaaaat????!!!!


The ones I shared "Green June Beetle Larva" will BITE.....yes sirrreee....hold one in your hand for a minute ......and Yvonne is right they buzz around like a "copter very loud while in flight. Also seems they got the short end of the stick in their making as their GPS system sucks , as they are constantly flying (slamming) into any vertical structures. EX: House, windows, greenhouse, Tort house, patio deck . Also as Yvonne mentioned they are beautiful as adults with an unreal iridescent green. I have used some of those body parts to make fishing lures.....


----------



## Pearly

N2TORTS said:


> The ones I shared "Green June Beetle Larva" will BITE.....yes sirrreee....hold one in your hand for a minute ......and Yvonne is right they buzz around like a "copter very loud while in flight. Also seems they got the short end of the stick in their making as their GPS system sucks , as they are constantly flying (slamming) into any vertical structures. EX: House, windows, greenhouse, Tort house, patio deck . Also as Yvonne mentioned they are beautiful as adults with an unreal iridescent green. I have used some of those body parts to make fishing lures.....


Yes! How funny! I remember that spamming and them falling on the ground! And the buzzing noise every evening.... But..., BITE????!!! Really???


----------



## Pearly

Pearly said:


> Yes! How funny! I remember that spamming and them falling on the ground! And the buzzing noise every evening.... But..., BITE????!!! Really???


Damn "spamming"! SLAMMING! I have no idea how many times I make myself look like an illiterate, sorry, hope you guys get the context. The autocorrect comes in handy though so I shouldn't complain


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> The directions said to put a plastic bag over the pot, I'm guessing to create the greenhouse effect. Otherwise, our house would be way too dry for the poor little dude! Seeds are supposed to sprout in 2-3 weeks. We'll see about that. ;D


Good luck! The plastic bag makes sense to me. I'll often cover mine in a plastic take-out lid or plastic package like Spring Mix cartons. I even tape cling wrap over seeds. Once some of the seeds start to sprout, I'll loosen the plastic to let some air in, but keep it mostly covered until all the seeds sprout.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Blake m said:


> I'm glad I looked at this thread to see how people are doing seeds. I just put together my raised bed. Both are 15x5 feet so I've got some good space for my vegetables. I laid chicken wire down to keep gophers out. I'm going to lay cardboard over it, then compost, topsoil/dirt. I'll be planting very soon! I'm figuring out a layout, and I'm probably going to use the square foot gardening technique.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what others do!


So exciting!!! It looks great, Blake!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pearly said:


> View attachment 166080
> View attachment 166081
> hello Texas Spring!!!!


What a pretty and cheerful sight!


----------



## Prairie Mom

hingeback said:


> I live in Malaysia, so it's about 33-35ºC in the afternoon. I tried transplanting one young lettuce, waiting to see whether it will dry out in the sun. All the transplanted kale and the rest have all dried out. Might need to start with another patch soon.


I agree. If it's that warm out, I would go ahead and direct seed in the garden.

You also really don't want your plants to stretch out that much looking for light. This makes them very weak. The only way to solve the problem of stretched out seedlings is to either direct plant them outside OR put a fluorescent grow light only a few inches above them inside.

Also, one of the reasons your past seedlings may have died is if they were not "hardened off." When you start seeds inside, you have to slowly get them used to being outside and adjusting to more and more sunlight. When I first put seeds outside, I set them outside in the shade for only and hour and then bring them back in the house. Every day I add more time outside and a little more direct sun. I take about a week to harden off my seeds (get them used to being outside and natural sun) before I plant them in the garden. 

Try planting some outside and I think you'll get better results. Good luck!


----------



## Prairie Mom

MichaelaW said:


> Okay. To start the tropical plants theme, here's what I've been growing in my indoor greenhouse (besides turtles). The elephant ears I grew from tiny little bulbs. There's a small banana tree. I can't figure out why the tips of the leaves keep turning brown. Any suggestions? I have a small fig tree that's just coming out of dormancy. To the left of the pothos vine is a bat plant. Supposedly they get really awesome looking blooms eventually. The pathetic looking thing with two leaves is a sherbet berry bush. It's just coming out of winter dormancy. The tiny sprout is a ginger which grow from a tiny part of the root that I saved when the rest rotted and got moldy. I'm pretty excited about that one. The one pot with tons of little seedlings are all grapefruits that I grew from seeds from the fruits I ate. And then I have a few orchids. Only one is blooming right now. The greenhouse is in my bedroom and it takes up a quarter of the whole room. The last photo is of my bedroom. It's what the bedroom of a turtle and plant nerd looks like.
> 
> View attachment 166407
> View attachment 166408
> View attachment 166409
> View attachment 166410
> View attachment 166411
> View attachment 166412
> View attachment 166414
> View attachment 166415
> View attachment 166416
> View attachment 166417
> View attachment 166418


WHAT BEAUTIFUL PHOTOS!!! I'M SO GLAD YOU SHARED!

I wonder why your banana tree is getting such browning??? I've never grown a banana tree, so feel free to totally ignore me My first thought would be too much sun for a plant that's intended to be grown indoors, but based on your setup, that's hard to imagine. My next thought would be not enough drainage???hmmm...I hope you solve the problem too.

I think it's cool you're growing a ginger plant. Do you plan on harvesting any of the roots as it grows? I love that you grew grapefruit from fruit you ate


----------



## Prairie Mom

hingeback said:


> My amaranth seeds have sprouted
> View attachment 166684
> 
> 
> This is the planting area, next to Magma's enclosure. There is storage in front.
> View attachment 166685


Looks awesome!!! Love it!

All those river rocks remind me of a cool post I saw recently...


photo by "The Rockhound Collection"


----------



## Prairie Mom

N2TORTS said:


> All plants contain harmful properties to some level, and it is that degree which determines the level of toxicity, if eaten.
> 
> For example, it is probably fine to feed a tortoise plants that contain oxalic acid, providing it is only a small portion of its daily intake. However, if you offer three or four different plants at the same feed, and they all contain high levels of oxalic acid and you follow this regime long term, then there is an increased risk of your tortoise developing dietary related disorders.
> 
> We've all heard of the exception to the rule, when people say such things as ‘My tortoise eats buttercups and nothing’s happened to him’. That may be true, but when there is a reference of just one tortoise dying after eating them, then you have to consider whether that particular plant is something you would like to chance offering your tortoise.
> Be very careful when reading advice which is framed in such inaccurate and general terms. Always seek species-specific advice and avoid advice which is so generalized as to be useless, or even dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Good Reads
> Boyer, T. H. (1996) Metabolic Bone Disease, in Mader, 1996.
> 
> Clark, D. B. and Gibbons, J. W. (1969) Dietary shift in the turtle Psuedemys scripta from youth to maturity. Copeia 1969:704-706
> 
> Esque, T. C. and Peters, E. L. (1994) Ingestion of bones, stones and soil by Desert tortoises. Fish and Wildlife Research 13:105-111.
> 
> Frye, Fredric L. (1991) A Practical Guide to Feeding Reptiles. Krieger, FL.
> 
> Hansen, R. M., Johnson, M. K. and Van Devender, T.R (1976) Foods of the Desert tortoise _Gopherus agazzissi _in Arizona and Utah. Herpetologica 32:247-251
> 
> Jarchow, J., D.V.M (1984) Veterinary Management of the Desert Tortoise Gopherus agassizzii at the Arizona Desert Museum: A rational approach to diet. Gopher Tortoise Council Proceedings 1984: 83-94
> 
> Luckenbach, R.A. (1982) Ecology and Management of the Desert Tortoise. In: Bury (ed) North American Tortoises: Conservation and Ecology. USFWD
> 
> MacArthur, S. (1996) Veterinary Management of Tortoises and Turtles. Blackwell Science, Oxford
> 
> Mader, D. (1996) Reptile Medicine and Surgery. W.B. Saunders Company
> 
> Moskovits, D. K, and Bjorndal, K. (1990) Diet and Food Preferences of the tortoises Geochelone carbonaria and G. denticulata in northwestern Brazil. Herpetologica, 46:207-218
> 
> Moyle, V. (1949) Nitrogenous excretion in chelonian reptiles. Biochem. J. 44:581-58
> 
> Nagy, K. A. (1998) Energy and water requirements of juvenile desert tortoises in the Mojave Desert. International Conference on Tortoises and Turtles, Cal. State. University.
> 
> Pough, F. H. (1992) Recommendations for the Care of Amphibians and Reptiles in Academic Institutions. Nat.Academy Press, Washington, D.C.
> 
> Pritchards, P.C.H and Trebbau, P. (1984) The Turtles of Venezuela. SSAR.
> 
> Swingland, Dr. I.R (1984) Dietary preferences of free-living chelonians. Symposium on Chelonian Nutrition and Malnutrition.


Good advice. Nice list of reads and I always LOVE it whenever you post photos of "the cove." Again--some day, don't be too alarmed when you find a random long-haired chick with freckles sitting in one of your lawn chairs munching a sandwich and enjoying the view


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> I think I've found the next experiment, cucamelons (Melothria Scabra).
> 
> View attachment 166737
> 
> 
> _Doll’s house-sized ‘watermelons’ that taste of pure cucumber with a tinge of lime. _
> http://homegrown-revolution.co.uk/savoury-fruit/growing-cucamelons/


PLEASE try these and report back! I heard they were a bit sour, so they lost appeal for me, but you can never trust internet descriptions. I really wish they were little watermelons inside

I tried to grow kiwi Issai berries which are cold hardy self-fertlie fuzz free kiwis that are the size of grapes. The plant I got was a dud, the nursery returned my money, and I haven't gotten another one -YET. I really want to try these...


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pearly said:


> View attachment 166739
> do you guys ever see grubs this size in your compost or in your soil? They are HUGE! Almost as big as my hand


MAN! Those are disgusting!


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> Also, y'all might want to start prepping now...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Naked_Gardening_Day


ummm...isn't this how everyone gardens?


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> PLEASE try these and report back! I heard they were a bit sour, so they lost appeal for me, but you can never trust internet descriptions. I really wish they were little watermelons inside
> 
> I tried to grow kiwi Issai berries which are cold hardy self-fertlie fuzz free kiwis that are the size of grapes. The plant I got was a dud, the nursery returned my money, and I haven't gotten another one -YET. I really want to try these...
> View attachment 166900



In my fantasies it tastes like this:


----------



## Prairie Mom

LaDukePhoto said:


> Those grubs are SO cool! I would totally be playing with them.


Ha! I think you're INSANE, but LOVE your avatar pick

I scuba dive too!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pearly said:


> I know right?! The 2 "sausage grande" ones I found, I'm keeping undisturbed. I left some of that dirt in that bag where I found it, and periodically peak at them. They are still moving, and there's plenty of organic matter for them to feed on. I Hope I can keep them alive till they become beetles to see what they really are. I'll try to post pics. Btw my baby torts are 3&3.5 inches long, and these grubs are this same length when uncurled...


That's cool. Keep us posted!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pearly said:


> T
> View attachment 166830
> in the meantime, look what popped up over past 2 days/nights
> View attachment 166835
> this is his first year to bloom and he (all my irises are "boys") is one handsome iris!


Wow! What pretty garden photos!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pearly said:


> View attachment 166840
> The babies don't try to chew on it but is it something I should worry about?


I honestly don't think so. It's listed on some human edible plant lists and is said to possibly cause skin irritation. I checked the tortoise table out of curiosity and even they don't seem stressed about it and list as "Feed in Moderation."


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> In my fantasies it tastes like this:
> View attachment 166901


HECK YES!!! I'd come over and steal a few myself. Just ignore the girl hiding in your bushes She doesn't mean TOO MUCH harm.


----------



## Prairie Mom

N2TORTS said:


> The ones I shared "Green June Beetle Larva" will BITE.....yes sirrreee....hold one in your hand for a minute


I think I'll be having nightmares about this tonight


----------



## hingeback

Prairie Mom said:


> I agree. If it's that warm out, I would go ahead and direct seed in the garden.
> 
> You also really don't want your plants to stretch out that much looking for light. This makes them very weak. The only way to solve the problem of stretched out seedlings is to either direct plant them outside OR put a fluorescent grow light only a few inches above them inside.
> 
> Also, one of the reasons your past seedlings may have died is if they were not "hardened off." When you start seeds inside, you have to slowly get them used to being outside and adjusting to more and more sunlight. When I first put seeds outside, I set them outside in the shade for only and hour and then bring them back in the house. Every day I add more time outside and a little more direct sun. I take about a week to harden off my seeds (get them used to being outside and natural sun) before I plant them in the garden.
> 
> Try planting some outside and I think you'll get better results. Good luck!


When the lettuce just had leaves I transplanted them in this container outdoors. Warm but always wet. Will they be ok when I transplant them to the bed and it will be dry in the afternoon?


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Looks awesome!!! Love it!
> 
> All those river rocks remind me of a cool post I saw recently...
> View attachment 166899
> 
> photo by "The Rockhound Collection"



Lol I saw this picture too. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Pearly said:


> T
> View attachment 166830
> in the meantime, look what popped up over past 2 days/nights
> View attachment 166835
> this is his first year to bloom and he (all my irises are "boys") is one handsome iris!



My iris are just coming up. The tallest ones are maybe two inches. Lol


----------



## Pearly

hingeback said:


> When the lettuce just had leaves I transplanted them in this container outdoors. Warm but always wet. Will they be ok when I transplant them to the bed and it will be dry in the afternoon?


Young seedling root should not get dry at all. They don't need to be "wet" just "moist"


----------



## Pearly

Jacqui said:


> My iris are just coming up. The tallest ones are maybe two inches. Lol


Mine never "go into the ground". The only ones that I don't see any green on is the newly planted rhizomes.


----------



## Pearly

Prairie Mom said:


> I honestly don't think so. It's listed on some human edible plant lists and is said to possibly cause skin irritation. I checked the tortoise table out of curiosity and even they don't seem stressed about it and list as "Feed in Moderation."


Thanks. Doesn't it say this same thing (skin irritation) about Spider Plants too? I pinch things off with bare hands and never get any skin irritation so hopefully these things won't bother the babies


----------



## Oxalis

It's not tortie food, but I had to share. We got new fertilizer for our lime tree to see if we could get it to start blooming. Well, it's going a little nuts now.


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> It's not tortie food, but I had to share. We got new fertilizer for our lime tree to see if we could get it to start blooming. Well, it's going a little nuts now.
> 
> View attachment 166971
> View attachment 166972


Oh, don't you just love the scent?! I love citrus tree flowers! The scent is intoxicating! When I used to live in Florida we had citrus trees planted outside each window. They bloomed twice a year and when the breez blew at night the whole house was filled with this scent... Ahhhh! So beautiful!


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> Oh, don't you just love the scent?! I love citrus tree flowers! The scent is intoxicating! When I used to live in Florida we had citrus trees planted outside each window. They bloomed twice a year and when the breez blew at night the whole house was filled with this scent... Ahhhh! So beautiful!


That's awesome!  Limes are my favorite fruit! Not something one would really eat right off the tree... I mostly like limeade and using limes for fancy drinks. I love tart flavors too. I'd have 10 of them growing outside if we lived in Florida instead of Michigan.


----------



## MPRC

N2TORTS said:


> They Bite!.........



I bite too. When I was a vet assistant I swear I said "Anything with a mouth can bite" at least once a day with clients and kids asking if our clinic cats or bird "bite" 
People who swear their pets would 'never' bite were always far more dangerous than the folks who came in and understood what a scared animal was capable of. 
I got to give the Doctor about 30 stitches when a lady threw a fit over us muzzling her dog while we cleaned out a really nasty neurotic spider bite. 
She was screaming and crying and it ended up that we weren't able to finish helping her and had to send her away because of it. 

And I'm ranting...

Anyway, the point of my story is that I still love playing with critters (responsibly) and I always calculate my risks. I think I tangented a bit there, but yeah.


----------



## Oxalis

My work plants!  Someone left them in the kitchenette there with a sign on them: "Free to a good home." I took the one on the left home today; it should be a spider plant. I'll hang it up in the tortoise room when we expand his enclosure. I re-potted it this afternoon. It got up to 60°F today so while I was playing with dirt, I took Stevie outside to check out his empty garden. All the plants are still dormant and it was covered in mud!!! He made such a mess.  I'd have taken a photo of mister messy-pants if I'd thought of it, so here are the plants instead.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> My work plants!  Someone left them in the kitchenette there with a sign on them: "Free to a good home." I took the one on the left home today; it should be a spider plant. I'll hang it up in the tortoise room when we expand his enclosure. I re-potted it this afternoon. It got up to 60°F today so while I was playing with dirt, I took Stevie outside to check out his empty garden. All the plants are still dormant and it was covered in mud!!! He made such a mess.  I'd have taken a photo of mister messy-pants if I'd thought of it, so here are the plants instead.
> 
> View attachment 167117


Hooray for free plants!!! Next time, I wanna see Mr. Messy pants


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> Hooray for free plants!!! Next time, I wanna see Mr. Messy pants


Hehe!  He went out again today but I was busy working in the front yard with all those horrible lava rocks! I know some people like them, but we're hoping to remove everything in the front yard and entirely re-landscape the whole area with native plants for butterflies and hummingbirds (mostly tons of milkweed)! My fianceé was excited to bring the mattock over to dig out a stump. I took out most of these bushes last year, and this year the stumps are coming out!! So far, there's 3 to go and we sliced a couple roots up so it's progress. I should definitely share some before and after photos. There's a tortoise statue out there too (of course!).


----------



## dmmj

my cherry tree is blooming.


----------



## Oxalis

dmmj said:


> my cherry tree is blooming.


That's very pretty.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Hehe!  He went out again today but I was busy working in the front yard with all those horrible lava rocks! I know some people like them, but we're hoping to remove everything in the front yard and entirely re-landscape the whole area with native plants for butterflies and hummingbirds (mostly tons of milkweed)! My fianceé was excited to bring the mattock over to dig out a stump. I took out most of these bushes last year, and this year the stumps are coming out!! So far, there's 3 to go and we sliced a couple roots up so it's progress. I should definitely share some before and after photos. There's a tortoise statue out there too (of course!).


I don't like lava rocks either. I love your ideas for the front yard and would LOOOOOOVE to see Before and After photos!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

dmmj said:


> my cherry tree is blooming.
> 
> View attachment 167201


One of the best parts of Spring!!! 

I'm waaay behind you. My lilac bushes are only JUST starting to get leaf buds. The leaves are still a long way away.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Earlier posts made reference to the large green june bugs that those fun grubs can grow into. These stories reminded me of catching the large brown junebugs and those really big horse flies, then, taking the fine, curved breast feather from a chicken, we'd insert the pointed end in the insect butt and toss them in the air. Depending on the direction of the feathers curve, dictated the direction of circle the insect would fly. We'd laugh and have such fun with that. Too gross? Maybe. But it was loads of fun for a third-grader, trust me.


----------



## Oxalis

Finally remembered to take a photo of my cucumber plants. They are sitting at our front window and stealing all the sunshine!  I got a cheap kit with 5 seeds and planted them a couple weeks ago now, and boy, did they ever sprout! I might move a couple outside in his garden enclosure once it warms up more and passes the last frost, and then I'm hoping to keep the rest in his indoor enclosure, along with more plants, so he can browse. We're going to build the indoor table bigger probably some time this year so maybe he'll have his own garden in his bedroom!  For now, looks like I'll have to re-pot these crazy plants before they run out of space!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oxalis said:


> I Finally remembered I have to take a photo of my plants.
> View attachment 167400


I'm not sure what plants I was going to take a photo of, maybe the other party involved could give me a quick reminder? I've got dandelion growing thick now over here. 
 Heckfire, one year, I had so many flowers in seed head formation, I took my cordless vacuum out, and collected as many seeds as I could. I took the end off and bagged them up to ship to sibi. I can't remember the growth rate, but this kept the seeds from spreading in my yard.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well I'm in the flatlands,(town) now and I'm amazed at all the flowers people have blooming! I know they've always been here, I just never payed attention to them until this thread

Oops, tortoises and people…well daffodils and azaleas are a no.


----------



## Oxalis

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm not sure what plants I was going to take a photo of, maybe the other party involved could give me a quick reminder? I've got dandelion growing thick now over here.
> Heckfire, one year, I had so many flowers in seed head formation, I took my cordless vacuum out, and collected as many seeds as I could. I took the end off and bagged them up to ship to sibi. I can't remember the growth rate, but this kept the seeds from spreading in my yard.


Wow, that's awesome. What a shock that my many dandelion plants made it through the winter.  You can't get rid of those darn things if you try. They are always tasty treats for the tortoise. He seems to prefer the ones in the yard as opposed to the dandelion greens at the supermarket. That says a lot about tortoise tastes.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well I'm in the flatlands,(town) now and I'm amazed at all the flowers people have blooming! I know they've always been here, I just never payed attention to them until this thread
> 
> Oops, tortoises and people…well daffodils and azaleas are a no.


Way to slow down and sniff the torts..oops!!!!...I mean ROSES!!!!


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> Way to slow down and sniff the torts..oops!!!!...I mean ROSES!!!!


Speaking of roses, that reminds me to pile up some rocks around my rose bush inside the tortoise garden. I worry about the thorns on there hurting my little guy, but he's so tough that I'm sure he'll be fine. It's a small rose and the thorns aren't too bad, but I'd hate for him to get poked in the eye!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oxalis said:


> Speaking of roses, that reminds me to pile up some rocks around my rose bush and the thorns aren't too bad, but I'd hate for him to get poked in the eye!


Those are the injuries I worry about.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Speaking of roses, that reminds me to pile up some rocks around my rose bush inside the tortoise garden. I worry about the thorns on there hurting my little guy, but he's so tough that I'm sure he'll be fine. It's a small rose and the thorns aren't too bad, but I'd hate for him to get poked in the eye!


Good thinking!


----------



## Jacqui

I think nature protects tortoises from most of those poking type injuries


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I think nature protects tortoises from most of those poking type injuries



I agree. If you'll take a look at Len's thread with the cactus in it (darn it, I can't remember his username), he has a real spiny cactus planted in the ground and his tortoises live with it and eat it with no pokes.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I agree. If you'll take a look at Len's thread with the cactus in it (darn it, I can't remember his username), he has a real spiny cactus planted in the ground and his tortoises live with it and eat it with no pokes.



Exactly!


----------



## Oxalis

Jacqui said:


> Exactly!


Us tortoise mommies do worry!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I agree. If you'll take a look at Len's thread with the cactus in it (darn it, I can't remember his username), he has a real spiny cactus planted in the ground and his tortoises live with it and eat it with no pokes.


Turtulas-len??  I'm sure his ears are burning across the internet


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Us tortoise mommies do worry!


And it's still a good idea for keeping the bush safe too  I regularly have to protect plants' bases.


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> And it's still a good idea for keeping the bush safe too  I regularly have to protect plants' bases.


I have a better-safe-than-sorry policy for most of the tortoise stuff that I'm uncertain on. If Mommy worries, then the baby gets some extra protection. Just in case. Helps me sleep at night. I'd hate to know I could have prevented an injury after the fact. My depression would drive me insane over it.


----------



## jaizei

It was only a matter of time, I bought an Aerogarden to see how well they work. Gardening for dummies is an understatement. It was even simpler than I thought it'd be. Maybe pictures when things really get going.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes...keep us in the loop, please.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> It was only a matter of time, I bought an Aerogarden to see how well they work. Gardening for dummies is an understatement. It was even simpler than I thought it'd be. Maybe pictures when things really get going.


I'd love to see photos and hear about your experience


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom said:


> I'd love to see photos and hear about your experience



...and maybe make a slight mistake and maybe take a picture looking towards a mirror so we can maybe see Cameron?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> ...and maybe make a slight mistake and maybe take a picture looking towards a mirror so we can maybe see Cameron?


Ba ha ha ha!!! YES!!!!

I'm suddenly reminded of a random Stephen King quote:
"Nothing is so frightening as what's behind the closed door." -I could see this statement applying to Cameron


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Not a lot of growing going on here at the beach except for the early spring weeds. This is what the oldest patch of banana trees looked like today.

The centers of a few are showing some new growth Here is the pic that I posted earlier about the russian tortoises cactus patch,(for some reason it was removed from that thread)

This will be their 3rd year living in this area.


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> Not a lot of growing going on here at the beach except for the early spring weeds. This is what the oldest patch of banana trees looked like today.
> View attachment 167830
> The centers of a few are showing some new growth Here is the pic that I posted earlier about the russian tortoises cactus patch,(for some reason it was removed from that thread)
> 
> View attachment 167831
> This will be their 3rd year living in this area.


Um, totally AWESOME cactus patch!!  I love it and I'm super jealous! I can't wait to see the banana plants. I have to do some weeding myself and maybe move my indoor _Campanula_ outside to the tortoise garden. I don't think it likes being indoors as much.


----------



## Jacqui

I kill plants inside faster then any tortoise can outside.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Found above ground new growth on my brown turkey fig tree, This is the first year that anything above ground level survived winter cold.

Also have buds on the red bud tree starting to show.


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> My work plants!  Someone left them in the kitchenette there with a sign on them: "Free to a good home." I took the one on the left home today; it should be a spider plant. I'll hang it up in the tortoise room when we expand his enclosure. I re-potted it this afternoon. It got up to 60°F today so while I was playing with dirt, I took Stevie outside to check out his empty garden. All the plants are still dormant and it was covered in mud!!! He made such a mess.  I'd have taken a photo of mister messy-pants if I'd thought of it, so here are the plants instead.
> 
> View attachment 167117


Don't you just love those work plants?


----------



## Pearly

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Earlier posts made reference to the large green june bugs that those fun grubs can grow into. These stories reminded me of catching the large brown junebugs and those really big horse flies, then, taking the fine, curved breast feather from a chicken, we'd insert the pointed end in the insect butt and toss them in the air. Depending on the direction of the feathers curve, dictated the direction of circle the insect would fly. We'd laugh and have such fun with that. Too gross? Maybe. But it was loads of fun for a third-grader, trust me.


That sounds horrible! I remember some boys catching frogs and blowing them up through the straw inserted in frog's butt. That was horrible! I never liked any of that. We did pick the junebugs and coloradobeetles into jars and then let the chickens take care of them


----------



## Pearly

Hey guys, I found this plant the other day, have to look it up but if has "hibiscus" in it's name thought it maybe good for the tort garden


and this is the babies' favorite hangout place. They graze on those petunia/pansy/violas but there is plenty for them and the curb appeal it makes me happy to see them graze. They also hunt the snails which makesme even happier. My "natural/organic snail control"



and my irises are begining their show, though no tortfood but still- pretty


----------



## Yvonne G

Doncha' just love springtime?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wow! You folks and your fancy spring flowers talk. Here's what I've got …


----------



## Yvonne G

Since we're trading spring pictures, I thought I'd take some too:


The malva bush in the leopard tortoise yard (take note of the debris on the garage roof. My son raked off the leaves for me when he was here last week, but the tree is now shedding little caterpiller-like things all over the place):





The begonia, still in the greenhouse:






The two moringas I managed to kill over the winter:



Last year I bought a few off-the-wall type seeds, including a south american tree that grows blooms on the trunk instead of the branches, and a rainbow eucalyptus. None of them sprouted, so I combined all the dirt containing the seeds and put it in this planter, then sat the planter on a shelf just outside the greenhouse for the winter. Some stuff is sprouting, but I have no idea what it is:



My dinner plate aoneum:



Climbing rose, Cecile Bruenner:



I just LOVE violas (and pansies):



Lilac:





Purple empress tree. Not very pretty at this stage:



Chicory:



A type of magnolia:



I never knew this was how they grew. The leaves are just sprouting on the fig tree, but so are tiny figs:


----------



## Yvonne G

...and Len: I'm so happy to see your banana trees looking like that. I was worried about mine, but now I'll just be patient.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

This is how the new spring growth looks on mine,


----------



## spud's_mum

Turtulas-Len said:


> This is how the new spring growth looks on mine,
> View attachment 168035


What are those plants?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

spudthetortoise said:


> What are those plants?


They are a cold hardy type of banana tree that die back in the fall and grow back the next spring.


----------



## spud's_mum

Turtulas-Len said:


> They are a cold hardy type of banana tree that die back in the fall and grow back the next spring.


They look cool. I wish I could grow some stuff but I am not very green fingered at all.


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> Since we're trading spring pictures, I thought I'd take some too:
> 
> 
> The malva bush in the leopard tortoise yard (take note of the debris on the garage roof. My son raked off the leaves for me when he was here last week, but the tree is now shedding little caterpiller-like things all over the place):
> View attachment 167988
> 
> View attachment 167989
> 
> 
> The begonia, still in the greenhouse:
> View attachment 167990
> 
> 
> View attachment 167991
> 
> 
> The two moringas I managed to kill over the winter:
> View attachment 167992
> 
> 
> Last year I bought a few off-the-wall type seeds, including a south american tree that grows blooms on the trunk instead of the branches, and a rainbow eucalyptus. None of them sprouted, so I combined all the dirt containing the seeds and put it in this planter, then sat the planter on a shelf just outside the greenhouse for the winter. Some stuff is sprouting, but I have no idea what it is:
> View attachment 167993
> 
> 
> My dinner plate aoneum:
> View attachment 167994
> 
> 
> Climbing rose, Cecile Bruenner:
> View attachment 167995
> 
> 
> I just LOVE violas (and pansies):
> View attachment 167996
> 
> 
> Lilac:
> View attachment 167997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple empress tree. Not very pretty at this stage:
> View attachment 167999
> 
> 
> Chicory:
> View attachment 168000
> 
> 
> A type of magnolia:
> View attachment 168001
> 
> 
> I never knew this was how they grew. The leaves are just sprouting on the fig tree, but so are tiny figs:
> View attachment 168002


Yvonne! I love your plants! What whould I not do to be able to grow Lilac bushes here... I love those cucculents and cacti you have. What are they?


----------



## Yvonne G

Pearly said:


> Yvonne! I love your plants! What whould I not do to be able to grow Lilac bushes here... I love those cucculents and cacti you have. What are they?



I used to be cactus crazy until I started with the tortoises. I belonged to the local cactus club, and I knew the names of all my cactus and succulent plants. But if you don't say or think those names, pretty soon you lose them from your memory banks.

The one succulent in the picture that's all by itself is an aoneum. The ones in the background of the begonia picture are aoneum, orchid cactus and a cutting I got from JD of one of his Hawaiian plants (can't remember the name).


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> I used to be cactus crazy until I started with the tortoises. I belonged to the local cactus club, and I knew the names of all my cactus and succulent plants. But if you don't say or think those names, pretty soon you lose them from your memory banks.
> 
> The one succulent in the picture that's all by itself is an aoneum. The ones in the background of the begonia picture are aoneum, orchid cactus and a cutting I got from JD of one of his Hawaiian plants (can't remember the name).


They are beautiful!!!! And that begonia is crazy!!!!! I envy your greenhouse! I wish I could have one, but at least I live in Texas where things grow year round. I love cacti! Just never tried my hand in it. Last year got few of them including some opuntia of course for the babies enclosure, those glochids are real stinkers. I have not done well with indoor plants, either A/C or heat going all the time, think plants don't like either plus not enough light. I have tried different begonias and learned how easy they can be to grow and propagate. Long time ago I had nice collection of african violets, and my last plant collection before the cacti was orchids. My house looked like orchid greenhouse. They were surprisingly easy to grow indoors. Unfortunately since having the kids we'd take a long, whole summer vacation at my mom's in Florida every year and I have to depend on someone to care for my plants. Most of my outdoor ones survive and recover couple of weeks after I get back, but after losing couple of collections due to overwatering by my wellmeaning friends, I gave up on indoor plants for now. Only keep some overwinter and they go back out in a spring. My outside garden grows beautifully! I'll have to read about those orchid cactus, they look really pretty


----------



## Pearly

@Yvonne G would that be Dragon Fruit tree? Meaning that Hawaian plant?


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> Found above ground new growth on my brown turkey fig tree, This is the first year that anything above ground level survived winter cold.
> View attachment 167885
> Also have buds on the red bud tree starting to show.
> View attachment 167884


_Ficus carica_? I was thinking of getting one myself, but I'm not sure I would enjoy the taste of figs. Don't hate me, but I'm not super fond of Fig Newtons (which everyone seems to love _but_ me), but don't worry, my fiancé loves them. I tend to go more for the chocolate-and-biscuit type of cookie.  I was researching psoralen in plants to see if adding them to my diet would benefit my skin. I suffer from some nasty dry and itchy skin, and I started thinking that adding a particular plant to my fruit smoothies would provide me with a vitamin or mineral that my skin is sorely lacking. I didn't finish my research on psoralen (the word may look familiar if you know psoriasis) but maybe a fruit or veggie high in vitamin E is sufficient? Is that the vitamin that really helps skin? If any gardeners here have any input to pass along, please do so! I have graduation this August and our wedding this October, so I'm really hoping my skin improves by then...


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> That sounds horrible! I remember some boys catching frogs and blowing them up through the straw inserted in frog's butt. That was horrible! I never liked any of that. We did pick the junebugs and coloradobeetles into jars and then let the chickens take care of them


Oh yes, making animals suffer for fun is just sick to me! My friend and I used to catch frogs because he lived by a pond, but we would just let them go afterward. They were fun to try to catch because it could be quite the chase! XD


Pearly said:


> Don't you just love those work plants?


So far the ivy-like one seems to be doing just fine under the crappy fluorescent work lights.


----------



## Oxalis

You guys are all so lucky to have spring flowers already!!! Here in Michigan, the last frost may be at the end of April!  But at least here we can marvel at lovely dandelion blooms. Where else could they be so beautiful but in the tortoise garden? My dandelions are still greens (I guess our winter was a bit more mild than usual); I may also have some _Viola_ that actually made it through the winter!  We'll have to see when the plants get bigger. The Tortoise Table just helped me identify some horseweed in my enclosure so I removed that to make room for some better food. I'll also be adding a lot of extra dirt this year to create some "hills" for sight barriers. My fiancé and I built a couple wooden (untreated pine) tunnels for Steve's outdoor enclosure. I'll wait for our spring blooms to post photos though! The goldfinches were back on the evening primrose again this morning, eating some more of its seeds.  @Yvonne G, I love your _Aeonium_! I think I found a new indoor plant I may purchase. I also love that you were in a cactus club. That is so cool!  "Orchid cactus"? This sounds worth researching as well. Man, I really wish I had a greenhouse...! Ooo, I just found CactiGuide.com!!


----------



## Oxalis

If you're a cactus nerd like me, you may enjoy this video: http://video.pioneer.org/video/2336560246/


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> I used to be cactus crazy until I started with the tortoises. I belonged to the local cactus club, and I knew the names of all my cactus and succulent plants. But if you don't say or think those names, pretty soon you lose them from your memory banks.
> 
> The one succulent in the picture that's all by itself is an aoneum. The ones in the background of the begonia picture are aoneum, orchid cactus and a cutting I got from JD of one of his Hawaiian plants (can't remember the name).


One more question, is that Aeonium Tabuliforme on your pics? Absolutely love it! And all your plants!


----------



## Yvonne G

Pearly said:


> @Yvonne G would that be Dragon Fruit tree? Meaning that Hawaian plant?



No. It has really pretty flowers. The name will come to me eventually.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pearly said:


> One more question, is that Aeonium Tabuliforme on your pics? Absolutely love it! And all your plants!



Yes. I bought it from a catalog because I liked the way it grew flat. However, mine doesn't lay flat. It tips with the stem showing on the back side. I have turned it away from the light, but it doesn't make it grow flat.


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> I don't like lava rocks either. I love your ideas for the front yard and would LOOOOOOVE to see Before and After photos!!!


Thanks for suggesting I take photos! It will make it all that much more rewarding in the end. I've started a thread here: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/michigan-butterfly-garden-before-after-photos.138709/ I'll have to look for a photo of the front of our house when we first bought it so it at least looks like I've made some progress since then!! XD


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> Yes. I bought it from a catalog because I liked the way it grew flat. However, mine doesn't lay flat. It tips with the stem showing on the back side. I have turned it away from the light, but it doesn't make it grow flat.


But I think yours is very pretty


----------



## Prairie Mom

Man! I'm loving everyone's Spring photos!

Happy First Day of Spring, Everybody!!!


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> Man! I'm loving everyone's Spring photos!
> 
> Happy First Day of Spring, Everybody!!!
> View attachment 168141


Yeah! Let's get some buds growing on these trees!


----------



## Pearly

Some Spring! I was rushing to put my tender annuals in the garage last night after midnight! Local weather warning about "near freeze"... Whaaaat???!!!!! At this time??!!! Darn El Niño! Good morning to you guys!


----------



## Momof4

Here's all I got! A couple of years ago this hill was bare and my son and husband planted this ground cover and I just love the purple flowers!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ice plant! I love ice plant. I planted a flat of it on the hill in front of my house a couple years ago. I think it's the same color as yours. Mine isn't blooming yet. I have it on a drip system, but last summer some of the emitters weren't working and I didn't realize it until I saw dead ice plant. Hopefully enough of it is still alive that it can recover.


----------



## Pearly

That purple is gorgeous!!!! I was gonna say "creeping phlox" but after Yvonne's comment it does look like iceplant. I got little tiny 4inch pot of it this color, yellow and the variegated leaves. Looking forward to planting all of my new perennials, and some annuals. Can never resist the color.


----------



## Momof4

Yes, it's ice plant. They were so hard to plant because they were so tiny and the hill is steep. 

Can you plant this in pens?


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes. Ice plant is a native food for tortoises that live in it's natural range. (Africa)


----------



## Pearly

Yes, I have started collecting tort-friendly plants for my tort garden. I'm hoping over time get rid of any tort-unfriendly stuff from my backyard and just open up the whole domain to my babies. Getting some "steppables" for ground cover and plenty of shade plants. At the end of the fencing construction I'll throw some testudo mix, and I think the babies will be happy


----------



## Oxalis

Momof4 said:


> Here's all I got! A couple of years ago this hill was bare and my son and husband planted this ground cover and I just love the purple flowers!
> 
> View attachment 168165


Looks great! I'm quite jealous of the color! ;D


Momof4 said:


> Yes, it's ice plant. They were so hard to plant because they were so tiny and the hill is steep.
> 
> Can you plant this in pens?


Yup, here's more info from The Tortoise Table: http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?st=true&mode=main&catID=539


----------



## Momof4

I'm so excited!! I will try to dig some up and transplant.


----------



## MichaelaW

I rescued these two dracaenas from my church. They were throwing them away because they were "dying", and I said, are you kidding, I'll take those! I also have some turnips and collards sprouting in this cold weather. Two trays of testudo mix are thriving outdoors even with nights below freezing. And also here are some photos of spring flowers blooming in the garden. Enjoy!


----------



## Yvonne G

Your good luck and the church's loss! It just looks like they need more light (and maybe a more structured watering schedule).

It looks like Spring is springing in your cold weather. The tulip tree has long been one of my favorites. Have you seen the yellow one?

(from the 'net):


----------



## MichaelaW

I'm not sure if it's the same type, but we also have a white magnolia.

The rescued plants were terribly over watered. One was totally root bound so both got repotted and were given a good haircut to remove brown leaves.

I'm really happy with my fig tree I ordered from wellspring gardens. It's growing like crazy!

I made 16 mulberry tree cuttings and they are starting to make leaves. I hope they root! I used rooting hormone so hopefully this increases my chances.


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> The tulip tree has long been one of my favorites. Have you seen the yellow one?


Didn't know that was a thing!  I like it. Everyone here has such lovely spring blooms! I'll have to take another photo of my cucumber seedlings. They have finally grown their "true" leaves.


----------



## Pearly

B


----------



## Pearly

Pearly said:


> B




do you guys have any experience with either of both: scotch or Irish moss? (Not true mosses just mosslike appearance hence the common name)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm getting all ramped up with my bonsai. Some, "miniature jade" is tortoise friendly, they don't care for it, (it's sour, like sour grass) and I'm really growing bonsai for myself and guests, not the tortoises.


----------



## Oxalis

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm getting all ramped up with my bonsai. Some, "miniature jade" is tortoise friendly, they don't care for it, (it's sour, like sour grass) and I'm really growing bonsai for myself and guests, not the tortoises.


I like bonsai too. It's definitely on my hobby list for the future. Maybe next year when I'm not quite so busy!!! 


Pearly said:


> View attachment 168257
> do you guys have any experience with either of both: scotch or Irish moss? (Not true mosses just mosslike appearance hence the common name)


I believe the one in our backyard is Irish moss. I will ask my fiance since the plant is his. It has the cutest little white flowers in the summer.  I believe it's fairly hardy and likes a part shade or full shade area. I will check on that though.


----------



## Pearly

Momof4 said:


> I'm so excited!! I will try to dig some up and transplant.


Ice plant is VERY EASY to propagate! I just pinch off couple inches long branch and stick it in dirt. No rooting hormone, no fuss. Just daily watering to keep the soil moist until you see new growth at which point you can start neglecting it


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> Ice plant is VERY EASY to propagate! I just pinch off couple inches long branch and stick it in dirt. No rooting hormone, no fuss. Just daily watering to keep the soil moist until you see new growth at which point you can start neglecting it


That is awesome! I wish all plants could do that!! Maybe I'll get some iceplant sometime this year.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pearly said:


> View attachment 168257
> do you guys have any experience with either of both: scotch or Irish moss? (Not true mosses just mosslike appearance hence the common name)


I have some scotch moss. Super SLOW grower, but cute.


----------



## Pearly

Prairie Mom said:


> I have some scotch moss. Super SLOW grower, but cute.


 what soil do you have? 
I have alcaline soil here (Austin is on bedrock of limestone). I just love the looks of thoselittle plants! Wish I could get them to grow here


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pearly said:


> what soil do you have?
> I have alcaline soil here (Austin is on bedrock of limestone). I just love the looks of thoselittle plants! Wish I could get them to grow here


My soil and water are both super alkaline. Some of my scotch moss is starting to die, but I've honestly assumed it was just the lifespan of the plant. I've had them for over five years.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yvonne G said:


> No. It has really pretty flowers. The name will come to me eventually.




*PLUMERIA!!!* I knew I would think of it eventually. Actually, I'm kinda' surprised I was able to keep it alive over the winter.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> *PLUMERIA!!!* I knew I would think of it eventually. Actually, I'm kinda' surprised I was able to keep it alive over the winter.




I love plumeria! Mine is sorta sad looking but I'm thinking about planting it in the ground. It been in a pot for about 4 yrs. It's so pretty when it blooms!


----------



## Yvonne G

Too cold here in the winter for in-the-ground planting. I hope I can keep it alive long enough for it to bloom.


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> *PLUMERIA!!!* I knew I would think of it eventually. Actually, I'm kinda' surprised I was able to keep it alive over the winter.


Excellent job! My memory is quite poor some days.  Plumeria has some beautiful flowers!


----------



## Yvonne G

Here's my cutting. When I was setting it up on the top shelf for the picture the leaves fell off. I hope it's not dying:


----------



## Turtulas-Len

My Pad, a nice resting spot, I fit real good right here.


I hope the others don't chew on it.


----------



## MichaelaW

Pink magnolia and star magnolia about to go into full bloom a full month early.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtulas-Len said:


> My Pad, a nice resting spot, I fit real good right here.
> View attachment 168379
> View attachment 168377
> I hope the others don't chew on it.


Wow! That really is amazing


----------



## Prairie Mom

MichaelaW said:


> Pink magnolia and star magnolia about to go into full bloom a full month early.
> 
> View attachment 168384
> View attachment 168385


Very pretty!!! The bright green birdhouses are a really nice contrast too. Love it


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Any idea what this is ?


It's growing everywhere out front, There where a few plants last year but not enough to worry with, or about it getting mixed in with the lawn cuttings for feeding.


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> Very pretty!!! The bright green birdhouses are a really nice contrast too. Love it


I concur. I love feeding the birds. We'll have to wait a few years before we can put birdhouses back in the trees though. We took down our backyard tree and now all the ones back there are tiny pines.


----------



## Pearly

Turtulas-Len said:


> Any idea what this is ?
> View attachment 168450
> View attachment 168451
> It's growing everywhere out front, There where a few plants last year but not enough to worry with, or about it getting mixed in with the lawn cuttings for feeding.


I see that in my yard as well and no idea what it is. I'll be curious to hear about it


----------



## Yvonne G

Carolina geranium


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> Carolina geranium


I knew those leaves looked familiar!


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> Carolina geranium


Yes!!! I just looked it up! That's exactly what that is! Mine has pink/fuchsia color flowers. I think I saw it on the tort list as "safe plant", or am I wrong?


----------



## Yvonne G

It's edible.


----------



## Oxalis

Pretty sure just about everything in the _Geranium_ genus is edible, but feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## MichaelaW

Now that spring is here, does anyone want to start trading seeds and plants? I've been starting mulberry tree cuttings, I have grapefruit seedlings, and tons of different vegetable and flower seeds. I'm looking for plumeria cuttings, bamboo rhizomes, ice plant cuttings, hoya plant cuttings, and of course any flower seeds.


----------



## Oxalis

MichaelaW said:


> Now that spring is here, does anyone want to start trading seeds and plants? I've been starting mulberry tree cuttings, I have grapefruit seedlings, and tons of different vegetable and flower seeds. I'm looking for plumeria cuttings, bamboo rhizomes, ice plant cuttings, hoya plant cuttings, and of course any flower seeds.


Totally up for that! There are some _Aster_ seeds in my yard at the moment. There may be more evening primrose (_Oenothera biennis_) out there too.


----------



## MichaelaW

Oxalis said:


> Totally up for that! There are some _Aster_ seeds in my yard at the moment. There may be more evening primrose (_Oenothera biennis_) out there too.


Feel free to PM me if you'd like to work something out.


----------



## MichaelaW

One plant I'm dying to have is California fuchsia or zauschneria californica. Does anyone have any seeds? I'm also looking for heuchera Coral bells and gaura seeds.


----------



## bouaboua

Fruitful of our mulberry tree this year. Torts will be happy too!


----------



## Prairie Mom

MichaelaW said:


> Now that spring is here, does anyone want to start trading seeds and plants? I've been starting mulberry tree cuttings, I have grapefruit seedlings, and tons of different vegetable and flower seeds. I'm looking for plumeria cuttings, bamboo rhizomes, ice plant cuttings, hoya plant cuttings, and of course any flower seeds.


I don't have any of your wishlist, but I'm interested too, however it will still be a while before I can trade much in my neck of the freezing prairie.


----------



## Prairie Mom

bouaboua said:


> Fruitful of our mulberry tree this year. Torts will be happy too!
> 
> View attachment 168683
> View attachment 168684
> View attachment 168685
> View attachment 168686


So cool! I'm pretty sure I remember when you posted photos after just planting these


----------



## Oxalis

bouaboua said:


> Fruitful of our mulberry tree this year. Torts will be happy too!
> 
> View attachment 168683
> View attachment 168684
> View attachment 168685
> View attachment 168686


Great food and great shade! When did you plant them? How much have they grown? 


MichaelaW said:


> Feel free to PM me if you'd like to work something out.


I don't have much else at the moment by way of seeds though!  Maybe later in the season.


----------



## bouaboua

Prairie Mom said:


> So cool! I'm pretty sure I remember when you posted photos after just planting these


Yes. And look at them now.


----------



## bouaboua

Oxalis said:


> Great food and great shade! When did you plant them? How much have they grown?
> I don't have much else at the moment by way of seeds though!  Maybe later in the season.


I mail ordered three of them back in summer 2013 when I learned mulberry leaf are a good food source for tortoise. They came from a nursery only three inches tall and thick like a toothpick. they stay indoor for about 18 months then we move them outdoor in early 2015 when the become like 3 feet tall.


----------



## MichaelaW

I've started a whole bunch of mulberry cuttings. Some have leaves now. I'm hoping they root. I cut some more today to start.


----------



## Oxalis

bouaboua said:


> I mail ordered three of them back in summer 2013 when I learned mulberry leaf are a good food source for tortoise. They came from a nursery only three inches tall and thick like a toothpick. they stay indoor for about 18 months then we move them outdoor in early 2015 when the become like 3 feet tall.


Wow! That actually sounds like a good idea. I have a lot of great tort plants in my outdoor garden at the moment, but now I'm looking into some bigger plants for shade and hiding spots. Mulberry was on my "maybe list"; it just depends on what the maximum size is for them and whether there's a dwarf variety available. Looks like I'd more than likely go with the _Morus rubra_ since it's native to my area (http://plants.usda.gov/core/profile?symbol=MORU2).


----------



## Oxalis

I meant to ask on this thread if anyone can direct me to a seller of the "spineless" _Opuntia_ variety? I know there are some that are less painful to have around  and I wouldn't mind keeping one indoors if I can find it.


----------



## Momof4

Oxalis said:


> I meant to ask on this thread if anyone can direct me to a seller of the "spineless" _Opuntia_ variety? I know there are some that are less painful to have around  and I wouldn't mind keeping one indoors if I can find it.




I think tortoise supply sells pads.


----------



## Jacqui

MichaelaW said:


> Now that spring is here, does anyone want to start trading seeds and plants? I've been starting mulberry tree cuttings, I have grapefruit seedlings, and tons of different vegetable and flower seeds. I'm looking for plumeria cuttings, bamboo rhizomes, ice plant cuttings, hoya plant cuttings, and of course any flower seeds.



Grapefruit seedlings, huh from actual seeds?


----------



## MichaelaW

Jacqui said:


> Grapefruit seedlings, huh from actual seeds?


Yep, I just harvested the seeds when I ate the fruit.


----------



## Oxalis

Momof4 said:


> I think tortoise supply sells pads.


Thanks!  I see they're out of stock at the moment, but I'll check back again soon.


----------



## Jacqui

MichaelaW said:


> Yep, I just harvested the seeds when I ate the fruit.



I have always wanted to do that, but never had any luck. Been years since I tried or had the fruit to try on. Seeds and I do not get along.


----------



## MichaelaW

Jacqui said:


> I have always wanted to do that, but never had any luck. Been years since I tried or had the fruit to try on. Seeds and I do not get along.


I never had any success with citrus seeds until I planted them my greenhouse. They must need heat and humidity to germinate. I found that most of my seeds germinate extremely quickly in there, and before I had the greenhouse I had a very low success rate with seeds.


----------



## MichaelaW

I just did something that would horrify most gardeners. I planted dandelion seeds in my garden and transplanted some from the yard. Something only a turtle nerd would do.


----------



## bouaboua

My wife have very green thumbs.


----------



## Pearly

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 168954
> View attachment 168955
> View attachment 168956
> View attachment 168957
> View attachment 168958
> View attachment 168959
> 
> 
> My wife have very green thumbs.


How lovely!!!!


----------



## Pearly

MichaelaW said:


> I've started a whole bunch of mulberry cuttings. Some have leaves now. I'm hoping they root. I cut some more today to start.


Do you think you might be able to ship some of them? I'd love to have some, would pay for shipping and/or gladly reciprocate with some of my garden bounty


----------



## Pearly

MichaelaW said:


> I just did something that would horrify most gardeners. I planted dandelion seeds in my garden and transplanted some from the yard. Something only a turtle nerd would do.


Not at all! Last night I visited friend who just adopted new puppy from a pound. We took her dogs for a walk to the nearby river. I found bunch of weeds there and one really resembled plantain, which I have NEVER seen it around here before. I didn't have my phone with me but will be sure to bring it on doggy walk with her next time so I can post picture for id of this weed. Meanwhile , just in case it is plantain, i pulled several plants with the whole root system and brought them home last night. And I won't tell my husband what this is. He would have a fit


----------



## jaizei

The first picture is from day 14ish and the second and third are from day 20.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> The first picture is from day 14ish and the second and third are from day 20.
> 
> View attachment 168994
> View attachment 168995
> View attachment 168996


Hey! These look great!!! Super healthy!

The girl in me also can't help but notice what a pretty little desktop garden the setup makes. My grow lights are always so stinkin' hideous.


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> Hey! These look great!!! Super healthy!
> 
> The girl in me also can't help but notice what a pretty little desktop garden the setup makes. My grow lights are always so stinkin' hideous.



Oh, I know all about the hideousness of DIY grow setups indoors; I've done fluorescent & HID. The aesthetics were one of the biggest draws for me, I like pretty things too. And I think I'm gonna give some of these for Christmas next (this) year so might as well give it a go to make sure they work.


----------



## Oxalis

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 168954
> View attachment 168955
> View attachment 168956
> View attachment 168957
> View attachment 168958
> View attachment 168959
> 
> 
> My wife have very green thumbs.


So jealous!!


Pearly said:


> Not at all! Last night I visited friend who just adopted new puppy from a pound. We took her dogs for a walk to the nearby river. I found bunch of weeds there and one really resembled plantain, which I have NEVER seen it around here before. I didn't have my phone with me but will be sure to bring it on doggy walk with her next time so I can post picture for id of this weed. Meanwhile , just in case it is plantain, i pulled several plants with the whole root system and brought them home last night. And I won't tell my husband what this is. He would have a fit


I can probably help you identify the plantain. 


jaizei said:


> Oh, I know all about the hideousness of DIY grow setups indoors; I've done fluorescent & HID. The aesthetics were one of the biggest draws for me, I like pretty things too. And I think I'm gonna give some of these for Christmas next (this) year so might as well give it a go to make sure they work.


Plants and books make the best gifts!!


----------



## MichaelaW

Pearly said:


> Do you think you might be able to ship some of them? I'd love to have some, would pay for shipping and/or gladly reciprocate with some of my garden bounty





Pearly said:


> Do you think you might be able to ship some of them? I'd love to have some, would pay for shipping and/or gladly reciprocate with some of my garden bounty


I'll have to wait and see if the smaller cuttings root. I'm not sure how I would ship the larger ones since they are not flat. At the moment I don't have a whole lot that are looking successful out of the first round that I started a few weeks ago. Only about half of the 16 cuttings look promising. With these new ones it's too early to tell. I may start more smaller ones if it looks like more people want them. Right now I have 30 cuttings. But yes, I'd be happy to work something out to send you some if they root.


----------



## Oxalis

MichaelaW said:


> I'll have to wait and see if the smaller cuttings root. I'm not sure how I would ship the larger ones since they are not flat. At the moment I don't have a whole lot that are looking successful out of the first round that I started a few weeks ago. Only about half of the 16 cuttings look promising. With these new ones it's too early to tell. I may start more smaller ones if it looks like more people want them. Right now I have 30 cuttings. But yes, I'd be happy to work something out to send you some if they root.


I may also share an interest, but I will first have to look into the space available and such.  I hope they root!!


----------



## Pearly

MichaelaW said:


> I'll have to wait and see if the smaller cuttings root. I'm not sure how I would ship the larger ones since they are not flat. At the moment I don't have a whole lot that are looking successful out of the first round that I started a few weeks ago. Only about half of the 16 cuttings look promising. With these new ones it's too early to tell. I may start more smaller ones if it looks like more people want them. Right now I have 30 cuttings. But yes, I'd be happy to work something out to send you some if they root.


Thank you so much. I haven't seen mulberry growing nor being sold around here, but in recent years I've been noticing retailers get more and more plants that had never been available before in this climate zone. This year I even saw lilacs packaged as bare roots (kinda like they often sell roses). I recall big mulberry tree in my childhood in cold climate of central Europe, so not sure if it would do well in Texas heat and this very alcaline soil. But one never knows until she tries so if you ever get to a point where you can overnite tiny sapoling in 2 inch pot or otherwise protect the roots, I'd love to try it. And if you or anyone sees something I have that's of interest, please let me know


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Oh, I know all about the hideousness of DIY grow setups indoors; I've done fluorescent & HID. The aesthetics were one of the biggest draws for me, I like pretty things too. And I think I'm gonna give some of these for Christmas next (this) year so might as well give it a go to make sure they work.



I am on your list, right?


----------



## AsaGarcia03

This is my mini garden for my leopard, sulcata, and Russian



Here is there enclosures I just don't have a good one of the leopards I will work on getting one up Sulcata




And Russian

she just tramples the plants so I don't bother to give her one


----------



## AsaGarcia03

Pics of Leo's won't upload


----------



## AsaGarcia03

Sorry


----------



## Oxalis

AsaGarcia03 said:


> This is my mini garden for my leopard, sulcata, and Russian
> View attachment 169142
> 
> 
> Here is there enclosures I just don't have a good one of the leopards I will work on getting one up Sulcata
> View attachment 169143
> 
> View attachment 169144
> 
> And Russian
> View attachment 169145
> she just tramples the plants so I don't bother to give her one


Awww nice looking greens for the babies!


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> Thank you so much. I haven't seen mulberry growing nor being sold around here, but in recent years I've been noticing retailers get more and more plants that had never been available before in this climate zone. This year I even saw lilacs packaged as bare roots (kinda like they often sell roses). I recall big mulberry tree in my childhood in cold climate of central Europe, so not sure if it would do well in Texas heat and this very alcaline soil. But one never knows until she tries so if you ever get to a point where you can overnite tiny sapoling in 2 inch pot or otherwise protect the roots, I'd love to try it. And if you or anyone sees something I have that's of interest, please let me know


I happened to find a _Morus rubra_ 'Super Dwarf' variety today but of course not a lot of places selling it. I'll keep looking more. It looks like a small plant that may not even fruit, which would be perfect for my Russian.


----------



## Prairie Mom

AsaGarcia03 said:


> This is my mini garden for my leopard, sulcata, and Russian
> View attachment 169142
> 
> 
> Here is there enclosures I just don't have a good one of the leopards I will work on getting one up Sulcata
> View attachment 169143
> 
> View attachment 169144
> 
> And Russian
> View attachment 169145
> she just tramples the plants so I don't bother to give her one


FANTASTIC What all are you growing?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I've been growing this spine-less opuntia for a few years now


and can share some pads if anyone in a cold weather area would like to grow some.I have other types that I could share also. None of my cactus are showing any signs of new growth yet but it shouldn't be long before they start.


----------



## Pearly

Turtulas-Len said:


> I've been growing this spine-less opuntia for a few years now
> View attachment 169165
> View attachment 169164
> and can share some pads if anyone in a cold weather area would like to grow some.I have other types that I could share also. None of my cactus are showing any signs of new growth yet but it shouldn't be long before they start.


I have one supposedly "spineless" but omg! The glochids!!!! Last year I tore most of it out, was wheelbarrow heaping loaded with pads that I had to throw away, no one seemed to want it. It was getting too big for where it's growing



. It's about 17-18 yrs old and it only bloomed once (last year for the first time) with one gorgeous big "roselike" yellow flower. I have several different cacti but they are all young plants few of them in gallong pots, and few even smaller so it will be a while before I could share those, but this spineless one on thepictures is pretty prolific grower so after this summer I could share it's pads with you guys. That is, if it's determined to be "food grade" for the torts. I'm curious to know if it's any good for the babies to eat. I got it from a friend years ago and never knew exactly what kind of opuntia it was so hopefully someone on here can id it...? Please


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> I have one supposedly "spineless" but omg! The glochids!!!! Last year I tore most of it out, was wheelbarrow heaping loaded with pads that I had to throw away, no one seemed to want it. It was getting too big for where it's growing
> View attachment 169232
> View attachment 169243
> View attachment 169248
> . It's about 17-18 yrs old and it only bloomed once (last year for the first time) with one gorgeous big "roselike" yellow flower. I have several different cacti but they are all young plants few of them in gallong pots, and few even smaller so it will be a while before I could share those, but this spineless one on thepictures is pretty prolific grower so after this summer I could share it's pads with you guys. That is, if it's determined to be "food grade" for the torts. I'm curious to know if it's any good for the babies to eat. I got it from a friend years ago and never knew exactly what kind of opuntia it was so hopefully someone on here can id it...? Please


I love that it's grown so big that the lower parts are woody! I wonder how long cactuses can live...


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> I've been growing this spine-less opuntia for a few years now
> View attachment 169165
> View attachment 169164
> and can share some pads if anyone in a cold weather area would like to grow some.I have other types that I could share also. None of my cactus are showing any signs of new growth yet but it shouldn't be long before they start.


That be would totally awesome!


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> I love that it's grown so big that the lower parts are woody! I wonder how long cactuses can live...


Yeah, I've seen some really big old ones in southern states. Some people shape them into really cool looking trees


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> Yeah, I've seen some really big old ones in southern states. Some people shape them into really cool looking trees


I definitely would if I lived out West.  Here's my cucumber. Some of it still waiting to be moved outdoors, but guess what? Snowed about an inch yesterday! Most of it has melted now though.


----------



## Oxalis

Not a tortie plant, but maybe tasty human food later this summer!!

My dad gave us a _bunch_ of raspberry plants.   My favorite fruit!


----------



## Yvonne G

You are aware that raspbery (all berries) grow like Br'er Rabbit's briar patch, right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oxalis said:


> Crazy! Hard to imagine needing that many plantain seeds!!


With that many seeds, you cultivate weeds in a crazy person fashion ;


----------



## Oxalis

Cowboy_Ken said:


> With that many seeds, you cultivate weeds in a crazy person fashion ;
> View attachment 169374
> 
> View attachment 169375


Nicely done!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Any idea on this plant, It is growing like a ground cover, short and spreading out.

here's a single leaf


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> Any idea on this plant, It is growing like a ground cover, short and spreading out.
> View attachment 169879
> here's a single leaf
> View attachment 169878


Some sort of _Geranium_?


----------



## Momof4

I saw these cute ideas on FB. 
I love the fork idea and the colored spoons as plant labels! 

http://www.zippla.net/garden-hacks/...&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer#


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I saw these cute ideas on FB.
> I love the fork idea and the colored spoons as plant labels!
> 
> http://www.zippla.net/garden-hacks/...&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer#



Maggie had the idea first! When we went to visit her last year, she had plastic forks stuck in all her flower beds to keep the cats from using them as a littler box.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Any idea on this plant, It is growing like a ground cover, short and spreading out.
> View attachment 169879
> here's a single leaf
> View attachment 169878



I think Carolina geranium looks slightly different, Len:







I'm not sure what yours is.


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> I think Carolina geranium looks slightly different, Len:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what yours is.


Winecup? With very pretty fuchsia flowers


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> Winecup? With very pretty fuchsia flowers


Sure I'd love a cup of wine. 


Yvonne G said:


> Maggie had the idea first! When we went to visit her last year, she had plastic forks stuck in all her flower beds to keep the cats from using them as a littler box.





Momof4 said:


> I saw these cute ideas on FB.
> I love the fork idea and the colored spoons as plant labels!
> 
> http://www.zippla.net/garden-hacks/...&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer#


Awesome! I love the ideas! The colander wind chime is just so creative. Not sure if using spoons for garden labels will work here in Michigan. With the year's temperature changes, the dirt contracts and expands so much that it pushed out all the labels I made for my plants last year. A lot of the names washed off too. Maybe I will give it a shot though.


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> Sure I'd love a cup of wine.
> 
> 
> Awesome! I love the ideas! The colander wind chime is just so creative. Not sure if using spoons for garden labels will work here in Michigan. With the year's temperature changes, the dirt contracts and expands so much that it pushed out all the labels I made for my plants last year. A lot of the names washed off too. Maybe I will give it a shot though.


No sweetie! I meant this winecup


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> No sweetie! I meant this winecup
> View attachment 170073


I know! I googled it and I love it already!  Had never heard of it until you mentioned it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Turtulas-Len said:


> Any idea on this plant, It is growing like a ground cover, short and spreading out.
> View attachment 169879
> here's a single leaf
> View attachment 169878


Here's what I thought it was based on what we have here in Oregon growing like a weed, everywhere. For reasons I'm not remembering, I've never fed it to my tortoises. English and Latin names for googling purposing included. We've got the yellow flowering here.

Creeping Buttercup 
(Ranunculus repens)

Hope this helps. On a sidenote, with as much growing in the horse pastures, they never liked it much.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's what I thought it was based on what we have here in Oregon growing like a weed, everywhere. For reasons I'm not remembering, I've never fed it to my tortoises. English and Latin names for googling purposing included. We've got the yellow flowering here.
> 
> Creeping Buttercup
> (Ranunculus repens)
> 
> Hope this helps. On a sidenote, with as much growing in the horse pastures, they never liked it much.


Thanks Ken, I remember talking about these a while back. It is a buttercup, just not mature yet. I have a lot more growing this year than previous years. Which is fine because my russians eat it.


----------



## Oxalis

Spring may have finally found Michigan! 

Today I saw some sprouts around one of the _Aster_ plants (I think). Do you guys think they're the result of seeds? The asters did seed a lot last fall!




Same thing around my monkey flower (_Mimulus ringens_). More sprouts? That would be fine by me; these are tasty natives!  (Feel free to point out any nasty weeds if you see any.)




The _Spirea_ bush I replanted to the corner of the tort garden has successfully pulled through the winter. We almost lost it last fall, but it seems to be doing very nicely, budding and coming around to the spring. Yay!




And just for fun: the raspberry bushes are starting to bud as well. (Obviously not in the tort garden!)


----------



## Jacqui

Can anybody tell me why stuff like top soil is always bagged wet (or heavy as all get out)?


----------



## Jacqui

I already bought a few plants, but today was my first full flat buy of the year.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm way behind this year and have gone and bought a few plants I typically have started indoors from seed ages ago. Oh well! But this year, I'll be doing all my flower boxes etc from seed just to save a few pennies. I'm heading out to plant a few now. We've only just got into warm weather and there's lots to do! Ahhhhhh....GARDEN THERAPY TIME! 


p.s. LOVE all the photos everyone has been posting.


----------



## Momof4

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm way behind this year and have gone and bought a few plants I typically have started indoors from seed ages ago. Oh well! But this year, I'll be doing all my flower boxes etc from seed just to save a few pennies. I'm heading out to plant a few now. We've only just got into warm weather and there's lots to do! Ahhhhhh....GARDEN THERAPY TIME!
> 
> 
> p.s. LOVE all the photos everyone has been posting.




Have you planted your garden chair yet?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> Have you planted your garden chair yet?


I was actually JUST THINKING ABOUT DOING IT TODAY!!!!  I think I may resurrect the Christmas thread and post a photo when it's done Ya know... keep the Spirit alive in April! Ha!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oh yeah...also wanted to mention that I'm planting a few things I've never really done before. Believe it or not, I'm not too familiar with leafy greens and will be testing out growing a bunch in pots to keep critters away and make room in the garden. I'm also trying out Brussel Sprouts for the first time. I've suddenly developed a need for those little baby cabbages and hope they work out


----------



## Pearly

Look what's blooming in my garden




my irises and larkspur are in full bloom

larkspur closeup

i only seem to have blues and purples, will be sure to get some other color seeds this fall. These purple ones came from few seeds I got from my next door neighbor and one of the most fun women I've even had a privilege to be friends with. Many of my irises are from her as well. I call them "phyllises", her name was Phyllis... She died in her 80's 2 yrs ago. In a way my Friend Phyllis lives in in my garden...


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> Look what's blooming in my garden
> View attachment 170281
> View attachment 170282
> View attachment 170283
> View attachment 170285
> my irises and larkspur are in full bloom
> View attachment 170286
> larkspur closeup
> View attachment 170287
> i only seem to have blues and purples, will be sure to get some other color seeds this fall. These purple ones came from few seeds I got from my next door neighbor and one of the most fun women I've even had a privilege to be friends with. Many of my irises are from her as well. I call them "phyllises", her name was Phyllis... She died in her 80's 2 yrs ago. In a way my Friend Phyllis lives in in my garden...


Love the blossoms! That is very sweet, to keep the memory of a good friend alive in a garden.  That is really cool!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pearly said:


> Look what's blooming in my garden
> View attachment 170281
> View attachment 170282
> View attachment 170283
> View attachment 170285
> my irises and larkspur are in full bloom
> View attachment 170286
> larkspur closeup
> View attachment 170287
> i only seem to have blues and purples, will be sure to get some other color seeds this fall. These purple ones came from few seeds I got from my next door neighbor and one of the most fun women I've even had a privilege to be friends with. Many of my irises are from her as well. I call them "phyllises", her name was Phyllis... She died in her 80's 2 yrs ago. In a way my Friend Phyllis lives in in my garden...


Your blooms are gorgeous! I agree with Oxalis...I love the story behind your flowers too And I actually really like the way the blue and white flowers look together. You could always plant other colors next to them, but I think it is a strong and pretty statement.

What is your cold hardiness zone?


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> Love the blossoms! That is very sweet, to keep the memory of a good friend alive in a garden.  That is really cool!


Thank you both I'm in central Texas (Austin area) think it's zone 8. As for planting/planning... most of my garden just happens without me planning. Fallen seeds sprout where they find best ground, if I plant something it's usually dictated by "here's little space!" only trying to keep the tall plants in background... My professional and family life require lots of planning so in my garden I just turn things loose and loving it


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> Thank you both I'm in central Texas (Austin area) think it's zone 8. As for planting/planning... most of my garden just happens without me planning. Fallen seeds sprout where they find best ground, if I plant something it's usually dictated by "here's little space!" only trying to keep the tall plants in background... My professional and family life require lots of planning so in my garden I just turn things loose and loving it


Nicely done!  Pass along some of your magic pixie dust!


----------



## Pearly

No pixie dust Darling! I used to think of myself as the worst gardener ever! Totally black thumb!!! Couldn't grow crap!!! It wasn't until I moved to Texas and met Phyllis, my 3 decades older best friend who lived next door with her husband and their son's family. She inspired me to learn and seek to understand gardening, plants, soil... She used to say: "Sweetheart, it's all in the soil"! Knowing some basic principles of soil ph and trying to stick with plants that will thrive in the ph my area has to offer... Or... be ready and commited to alter it! And do it continually from time to time. It was bcs of Phyllis that I started enjoying reading about plants/gardens, looking at pictures of them in magazines, watching gardening programs on HGTV... Over time this became a great passion and I quickly discovered how relaxing and soothing to my senses and my soul being in my garden could be. Once I realized gardening was "filling my bucket" I was hooked! To grow things all you need is to love plants and to have enough curiosity to seek answers to "how" and "why". I'm ALWAYS happy to talk garden, so you are welcome to ask any questions. If I know the answer I'll be happy to share. Most gardeners don't guard their secrets. The joy of gardening is in sharing. Sharing the knowledge and our bounty (cuttings, divisions, seeds). I'd be happy to share some of those pretty larkspur seeds with you if you'd like, or anything else you like as long as it can be shipped.


----------



## TardisTortoise

I started lots of seeds this week. I have zinnia, sunflower, snap peas, carrot, viola, 2 kinds of tomato, moringa tree, scabiso, and cilantro. My orchids also bloomed this year I have had them for a few years, but they had not rebloomed since I got them.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh my...that orchid is beautiful! My daughter gave me a couple of hers that she didn't want anymore. Someone had given them to her. They were both pretty small/young plants and have never bloomed. I've managed to kill them except for one, which I'm carefully kissing its butt!


----------



## Yvonne G

I took this picture for a different thread, but thought I'd share my rose bush here with you folks. The roses on that bush are huge! And the slightly open buds are so pretty. I'll go get a close up and post it here in a minute. The rose bush is right next to the pond and I don't ever water it.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think it's "Peace" but I'm not sure. It needs to be dead headed, but I hate cutting off all those pretty blooms.


----------



## David Schmidt

Turtulas-Len said:


> I've been growing this spine-less opuntia for a few years now
> View attachment 169165
> View attachment 169164
> and can share some pads if anyone in a cold weather area would like to grow some.I have other types that I could share also. None of my cactus are showing any signs of new growth yet but it shouldn't be long before they start.


I live in Louisiana but would love some if there is a surplus of pads


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I think it's "Peace" but I'm not sure. It needs to be dead headed, but I hate cutting off all those pretty blooms.
> 
> View attachment 170377
> View attachment 170378



Peace was my Mother's favorite rose.


----------



## Pearly

TardisTortoise said:


> I started lots of seeds this week. I have zinnia, sunflower, snap peas, carrot, viola, 2 kinds of tomato, moringa tree, scabiso, and cilantro. My orchids also bloomed this year I have had them for a few years, but they had not rebloomed since I got them.
> 
> View attachment 170338
> View attachment 170339


What a lovely orchid!!!!! Love it!!!! Could you post pic of your Moringa?


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> Oh my...that orchid is beautiful! My daughter gave me a couple of hers that she didn't want anymore. Someone had given them to her. They were both pretty small/young plants and have never bloomed. I've managed to kill them except for one, which I'm carefully kissing its butt!


The best and often only way to kill orchids is by overwatering them. Surprisingly they take quite a bit of neglect very well. I used to have great collection of phaleanopsis, with few dendrobiums and couple oncidiums, just one catleya... Always wanted vanda orchid... Unfortunately my summer absence and house sitting proved devastating to most of them...


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> I think it's "Peace" but I'm not sure. It needs to be dead headed, but I hate cutting off all those pretty blooms.
> 
> View attachment 170377
> View attachment 170378


That is a gorgeous rose!!!! I have few roses but have kept them small to the ground, i should let the bushesgrow too. I love yours! Think you've just inspired me tochange my prunning practices


----------



## TardisTortoise

One of them is just barely sprouting in the seed tray. I planted 3. I will update when they are a little bigger.


----------



## Oxalis

TardisTortoise said:


> I started lots of seeds this week. I have zinnia, sunflower, snap peas, carrot, viola, 2 kinds of tomato, moringa tree, scabiso, and cilantro. My orchids also bloomed this year I have had them for a few years, but they had not rebloomed since I got them.
> 
> View attachment 170338
> View attachment 170339





Yvonne G said:


> I think it's "Peace" but I'm not sure. It needs to be dead headed, but I hate cutting off all those pretty blooms.
> 
> View attachment 170377
> View attachment 170378


Both are looking amazing!  We are still just getting buds on our plants. Damn growing season is so much shorter here in Michigan. Maybe we should move... XD


----------



## Prairie Mom

TardisTortoise said:


> I started lots of seeds this week. I have zinnia, sunflower, snap peas, carrot, viola, 2 kinds of tomato, moringa tree, scabiso, and cilantro. My orchids also bloomed this year I have had them for a few years, but they had not rebloomed since I got them.
> 
> View attachment 170338
> View attachment 170339


Hooray for seeds! I'm growing a lot of the same stuff you are I hope they continue to do well for you


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I think it's "Peace" but I'm not sure. It needs to be dead headed, but I hate cutting off all those pretty blooms.
> 
> View attachment 170377
> View attachment 170378


WOW!!! Pretty!!!!That looks like something from a flower competition!!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Both are looking amazing!  We are still just getting buds on our plants. Damn growing season is so much shorter here in Michigan. Maybe we should move... XD


I hear you! I'm still getting snow back and forth in my forecasts.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pearly said:


> No pixie dust Darling! I used to think of myself as the worst gardener ever! Totally black thumb!!! Couldn't grow crap!!! It wasn't until I moved to Texas and met Phyllis, my 3 decades older best friend who lived next door with her husband and their son's family. She inspired me to learn and seek to understand gardening, plants, soil... She used to say: "Sweetheart, it's all in the soil"! Knowing some basic principles of soil ph and trying to stick with plants that will thrive in the ph my area has to offer... Or... be ready and commited to alter it! And do it continually from time to time. It was bcs of Phyllis that I started enjoying reading about plants/gardens, looking at pictures of them in magazines, watching gardening programs on HGTV... Over time this became a great passion and I quickly discovered how relaxing and soothing to my senses and my soul being in my garden could be. Once I realized gardening was "filling my bucket" I was hooked! To grow things all you need is to love plants and to have enough curiosity to seek answers to "how" and "why". I'm ALWAYS happy to talk garden, so you are welcome to ask any questions. If I know the answer I'll be happy to share. Most gardeners don't guard their secrets. The joy of gardening is in sharing. Sharing the knowledge and our bounty (cuttings, divisions, seeds). I'd be happy to share some of those pretty larkspur seeds with you if you'd like, or anything else you like as long as it can be shipped.


LOVE THIS POST!!! Loved hearing your back ground and totally agree with your sentiments. I'll happily pick your brain and chat whenever I can


----------



## Pearly

Prairie Mom said:


> I hear you! I'm still getting snow back and forth in my forecasts.


Snow you say?!

This is Texas in March/April

one of my flower beds already overgrown needing to be thinned out.

sun so bright I couldn't take a darn picture of those amarillis

another iris,





this year things are less robust and giving in to snails/slugs bcs I haven't treated my garden. The babies love those snails, so I must share my garden I guess and not get upset when seing gorgeous pansy like the one above wither and die all of the sudden only to find it's main stems right above the roots being chewed on by snails. So I've lost some, but still have plenty to have nice color and lots of grazing treats for the babies


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pearly said:


> Snow you say?!
> View attachment 170483
> This is Texas in March/April
> View attachment 170484
> one of my flower beds already overgrown needing to be thinned out.
> View attachment 170485
> sun so bright I couldn't take a darn picture of those amarillis
> View attachment 170486
> another iris,
> View attachment 170487
> View attachment 170488
> View attachment 170489
> View attachment 170490
> View attachment 170491
> this year things are less robust and giving in to snails/slugs bcs I haven't treated my garden. The babies love those snails, so I must share my garden I guess and not get upset when seing gorgeous pansy like the one above wither and die all of the sudden only to find it's main stems right above the roots being chewed on by snails. So I've lost some, but still have plenty to have nice color and lots of grazing treats for the babies


STUNNING!

Earlier in this thread when you all were posting Spring pictures, I was bouncing between sunshine and snow. We got two feet of snow after Easter 






You can see my snowed on RAKE. We were hunting for Easter eggs and I was raking out gardens only days before this photo

Earlier this week, my tortoise was enjoying temps in the 80's and now we're inside expecting 3-6 inches of snow again!


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> Snow you say?!
> View attachment 170483
> This is Texas in March/April
> View attachment 170484
> one of my flower beds already overgrown needing to be thinned out.
> View attachment 170485
> sun so bright I couldn't take a darn picture of those amarillis
> View attachment 170486
> another iris,
> View attachment 170487
> View attachment 170488
> View attachment 170489
> View attachment 170490
> View attachment 170491
> this year things are less robust and giving in to snails/slugs bcs I haven't treated my garden. The babies love those snails, so I must share my garden I guess and not get upset when seing gorgeous pansy like the one above wither and die all of the sudden only to find it's main stems right above the roots being chewed on by snails. So I've lost some, but still have plenty to have nice color and lots of grazing treats for the babies


I promise I won't cry from all the lovely photos and the thought of my bare garden!!


Prairie Mom said:


> STUNNING!
> 
> Earlier in this thread when you all were posting Spring pictures, I was bouncing between sunshine and snow. We got two feet of snow after Easter
> View attachment 170516
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 170517
> 
> You can see my snowed on RAKE. We were hunting for Easter eggs and I was raking out gardens only days before this photo
> 
> Earlier this week, my tortoise was enjoying temps in the 80's and now we're inside expecting 3-6 inches of snow again!


Same here! You never know what kind of weather we'll have here!


----------



## Tortoisemom02

how do you grow dandalions inside especially winter
My 2 sulcatas love them
I have gathered a bunch of the dandalions when they go to seed but don't know the best way to grow them
Thanks for your help
Loretta


----------



## Rue

I'd grow dandelions pretty much just like any other seed...maybe just don't seed them as deep as you'd normally do.

Pots, planters...light...water...

If you do a quick search, there are lots of sites that give more information such as:


https://www.westcoastseeds.com/how-to-grow-guides/grow-dandelions-from-seed/


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Loretta, and welcome to the Forum!

Those who take pride in a beautiful and well sculptured lawn seem to have no trouble at all growing dandelion. That's because they don't want it to grow. However, those of us wishing to actually cultivate the seeds seem to have a bit more trouble getting them to grow.

Dandelions can be sown outdoors four to six weeks *before* the last frost. Sow seed directly, and once they’ve sprouted above the soil, thin so they are 6 to 8 inches apart. Dandelions readily reseed themselves, but often in places where you’d rather they didn’t grow.

Dandelions prefer full sun but will clearly grow in just about any light.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I gave up trying to grow them where I live. Either it's my alkaline soil or too much sun...Or the fact that I just suck at growing things stops it from growing.
I discovered that most "Ethnic" Spanish grocery stores sell the greens. Florida has a HUGE Hispanic population.
If you have a Spanish, Cuban, Mexican community nearby, Buying them ready to eat can be an option. (Same with cactus pads)


----------



## popeye tortoise

Hello and welcome


----------



## Tortoisemom02

popeye tortoise said:


> Hello and welcome


Thanks for your help,I have been experimenting growing them inside in an aquarium with a floro light and they have sprouted but don't know if they will really grow my sulcatas love them so much but the winter months are my problem, have to take care of my babies Shelly and nelly


----------



## Pearly

Hi Loretta, welcome from Texas! I haven't tried growing them in my terrarium but will definitely try to throw some seeds in the new outdoor enclosure I'm building. Digging to transplant maybe another option for people with softer soil. In my area it's heavy clay and solid rock, so getting the whole libg dandelion root without breaking it is verydifficult. I too, buy my dandy greens at my farmer's market


----------



## Rue

So I have a question then:

If we buy our 'weeds' from the farmer's market...how is that different than buying our salad greens at the grocery store? Isn't each group (dandelion/other weeds or the salad greens then both nutrient rich - and no longer 'weeds per se?


----------



## Pearly

I don't have the general answer, but can tell you about my case. I live in suburbs where all common grounds are likely to be treated with chemicals. My own yard has (unfortunately!) weed free lawn manicured by my husband (it's St Augustine grass) which he treats with Weed&Feed every Spring and Fall. My flower beds are free of chemicals but I never thought I'd end up having tortoises so assortment of plants has been selected for the esthetics or ease of growing. Since getting the babies last June I started adjusting my plantings to their needs (safety) and have one bed where they can safely graze. Another one is being worked on little by little which will soon become their outdoor enclosure. For me in order to find untreated weeds I'd have to get in a car and drive a small distance. Rather than doing that I choose to use wide variety of organic greens I buy at my farmers market, plus fruits& veggies. Of course my task is probably easier than the grassland tortoise owners, feeding RF's has been really lots of fun for me. My outdoor enclosure will be heavily planted. I've started collection of plants but still have to research some before I put them there. My plan is to plant my own supply of the tortoise greens and just supplement with store bought but that will be another season or two. Meanwhile I think I'm doing pretty good feeding them. They are both healthy and growing/putting on solid weight at very steady pace. In my heart I think as a pet owner, we shouldn't have to feel bad or inadequate because of feeding store produce. We all do the best that we can for our tortoises and this forum is the best place to find new ideas and suggestions, as there can ALWAYS BE A BETTER WAY


----------



## Rue

I had to buy my salad greens at the grocery store too...not much grows outside here in February...lol. And I will have to buy them again this winter (and any winter if we don't hibernate Goosefoot). Even if I grow some greens indoors (and I'm game to give it a go - although my current attempt at growing arugula is a big fail), I can't possibly grow enough to feed her completely. Not to mention, what I would grow would also be nutrient-rich, unless I used old, tired soil.

But it's one of these confusing issues for newcomers...

"Don't use nutrient-rich grocery store produce! Collect nutrient-poor weeds! Make sure they're safe!"

The term 'weed' really only refers to a plant that isn't being grown deliberately. As soon as we cultivate it, it's no longer a weed, but a crop.

I have access to weeds all summer...which amounts to 4-5 months - the rest of the time I will have to resort to 'farmed' produce.

I think we'd be better off suggesting good mixes, or varieties of store-bought produce to newcomers - and then telling them to add 'weeds' if and when they find a safe source of appropriate ones.

Sorting through plant ID is confusing enough even for those in the field, never mind someone who's never been exposed to any botany before.

...and my last point...even if you do have access to safe weeds, how many people have the time or inclination to go weed hunting? Maybe it's fun at the beginning for some, but I'd guess most of us are too busy/lazy to do it properly or consistently (especially after the novelty wears off).


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Ok, now i am confused. Why do we not want to give our torts a "Nutrient Rich" product verses something else? Don't we want then to get the nutrients they need?


----------



## Rue

The prevailing wisdom is that in the wild, the plants that the tortoises feed on would - overall - not be nutrient rich, that is, have grown on the best soils or with enough water, etc.. So tortoises evolved to walk great distances and eat whatever they could find when they could find it - a lot of which may not have been all that nutritious. So they had to eat more...to get what nutrition they needed.

Crops are raised on fertilized soils (be it organic or non-organic). The plants themselves are as healthy as can be.

Now we are feeding our captive tortoises an abundance of nutrient-rich foods - and containing them in small spaces with relatively little exercise compared to what they would get in the wild. We are messing with two extremes of their biology - too much rich food and too little exercise - and this may result in health issues.

I hope that made sense!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Rue said:


> The prevailing wisdom is that in the wild, the plants that the tortoises feed on would - overall - not be nutrient rich, that is, have grown on the best soils or with enough water, etc.. So tortoises evolved to walk great distances and eat whatever they could find when they could find it - a lot of which may not have been all that nutritious. So they had to eat more...to get what nutrition they needed.
> 
> Crops are raised on fertilized soils (be it organic or non-organic). The plants themselves are as healthy as can be.
> 
> Now we are feeding our captive tortoises an abundance of nutrient-rich foods - and containing them in small spaces with relatively little exercise compared to what they would get in the wild. We are messing with two extremes of their biology - too much rich food and too little exercise - and this may result in health issues.
> 
> I hope that made sense!


Yes, it did. Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G

I manage to kill quite a few plants in the greenhouse over the winter. Plants not only need protection from the elements over the winter, but they also need water...and to me, out of sight, out of mind. I forget to go in there and take care of the watering duties. Here's my two moringa trees, that were growing quite nicely when I put them in the greenhouse:






And take a look at the dead stick in the very middle of this picture. It is some sort of tropical tree that I bought online (I buy them then forget what they are):




The green you see by the stick are leaves on other plants. The stick is totally bare...but wait! What's that at the very tip of the stick?




Oh my lord...it's blooming!! Kinda hard to see with the busy background. Here's a picture with a cardboard behind it:




I have no idea what it is. I bought a tree that has fruit on the trunk instead of the branches. It might be that one.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I was gone to see tortadise in Texass for a few days, and this is what my yard did while I was gone, I thought someone might like to see 'em


----------



## Maggie Cummings

The first is a "Jessie's Song Iris, or maybe a black/purple Tulip, then my very first Clematis....I love it! then my giant African Rhubarb....It's leaves get to 8 feet so far mine are 5 feet....


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I was gone to see tortadise in Texass for a few days, and this is what my yard did while I was gone, I thought someone might like to see 'em



Love the iris!


----------



## Pearly

maggie3fan said:


> I was gone to see tortadise in Texass for a few days, and this is what my yard did while I was gone, I thought someone might like to see 'em


I love that clematis!!!! I have a couple but never remember to prune them at the right time and they never reach their full potential. Your Is gorgeous! Love that color. And the iris! Ahhh!!! I only have one of this color. Absolutely lovely! I can't grow tulips here. It's too hot and to keep them blooming the bulbs would have to be dug up every fall and refrigerated for 8 weeks in the winter, then replanted... I can't be bothered with that but I love tulips. Yours looks almost black. Very unusual


----------



## Oxalis

Just as I promised last year, I picked up my rose "tree" as well as another _Geranium_ (because I love their colors!). I would have gotten the rose with more purple-colored flowers but the pink ones were cold-hardy to a lower USDA zone. I'll be washing off the roots when I plant it to lessen the fertilizer/pesticides. I also have more hens and chicks (_Sempervivum_), all for the tort garden this year. It's raining today so I won't be doing any planting yet. The other day, I noticed some seedlings peeking through the dirt, so maybe some of my seeds actually came up?  Will definitely keep you all posted with more photos!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tortoisemom02 said:


> Thanks for your help,I have been experimenting growing them inside in an aquarium with a floro light and they have sprouted but don't know if they will really grow my sulcatas love them so much but the winter months are my problem, have to take care of my babies Shelly and nelly


They'll grow just fine. I grow mine inside during the winter under grow lights. I have the best luck just throwing the seeds on top of my soil rather than burying the seeds a tiny bit. You'll notice way higher germination rates just laying the seeds on top and misting them with a spray bottle.

Another really handy thing to do is dig up dandelions and transplant them into pots to be brought in during the winter. I've kept them in window sills and under grow lights with no problems.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I manage to kill quite a few plants in the greenhouse over the winter. Plants not only need protection from the elements over the winter, but they also need water...and to me, out of sight, out of mind. I forget to go in there and take care of the watering duties. Here's my two moringa trees, that were growing quite nicely when I put them in the greenhouse:
> 
> View attachment 170981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And take a look at the dead stick in the very middle of this picture. It is some sort of tropical tree that I bought online (I buy them then forget what they are):
> 
> View attachment 170980
> 
> 
> The green you see by the stick are leaves on other plants. The stick is totally bare...but wait! What's that at the very tip of the stick?
> 
> View attachment 170983
> 
> 
> Oh my lord...it's blooming!! Kinda hard to see with the busy background. Here's a picture with a cardboard behind it:
> 
> View attachment 170984
> 
> 
> I have no idea what it is. I bought a tree that has fruit on the trunk instead of the branches. It might be that one.


I neglected to water a few plants I kept in the garage this year too.  Out of sight out of mind really is a problem isn't it!?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Here is the African Violet I started from a leaf. I think it's pretty


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I killed about 15 plants put in the shed with a light and a heater, but I too forgot to water. I killed 2 -30 yr old ferns. Very upsetting....


----------



## Pearly

Prairie Mom said:


> I neglected to water a few plants I kept in the garage this year too.  Out of sight out of mind really is a problem isn't it!?


Omg! Now, here is a violet!!! Wow! It's beautiful!


----------



## Pearly

maggie3fan said:


> I killed about 15 plants put in the shed with a light and a heater, but I too forgot to water. I killed 2 -30 yr old ferns. Very upsetting....


I think we have all committed that "out of sight" sin


----------



## Oxalis

Happy Earth Day, everyone!


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> I neglected to water a few plants I kept in the garage this year too.  Out of sight out of mind really is a problem isn't it!?



Yes it is, says the woman who did the same with some plants upstairs....


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> Happy Earth Day, everyone!


Oh wow! I'm just kicking off my day, usually don't get to listen to the radio or tv news till later and without it, I'd never know what day it was! My whole life has been built upon my work schedule and now I feel very confused and out of place without it. On a good note... none of my "out of sight" plants get neglected these days... but ai think I'd rather be working... Happy Earth day to ALL


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> View attachment 171105
> Here is the African Violet I started from a leaf. I think it's pretty



Wow! That's beautiful, Maggie.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Thanks, I'm kinda proud of it. Obviously it thrives on neglect


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> And the iris! Ahhh!!! I only have one of this color. Absolutely lovely! I can't grow tulips here. It's too hot and to keep them blooming the bulbs would have to be dug up every fall and refrigerated for 8 weeks in the winter, then replanted... I can't be bothered with that but I love tulips. Yours looks almost black. Very unusual


I concur. Absolutely love that dark purple color!! 


Prairie Mom said:


> They'll grow just fine. I grow mine inside during the winter under grow lights. I have the best luck just throwing the seeds on top of my soil rather than burying the seeds a tiny bit. You'll notice way higher germination rates just laying the seeds on top and misting them with a spray bottle.
> 
> Another really handy thing to do is dig up dandelions and transplant them into pots to be brought in during the winter. I've kept them in window sills and under grow lights with no problems.


We had a mild winter here Michigan. I think some parts of the dandelion plants in the tort garden stayed green all winter! Of course these are a bit bigger plants in the tort garden...


----------



## Prairie Mom

maggie3fan said:


> View attachment 171105
> Here is the African Violet I started from a leaf. I think it's pretty


That blue is incredible!


----------



## Yvonne G

Today was a pretty busy rescue day. I took in rescues #19 and 20, a big female RES and a nice, colorful male Gulf Coast box turtle. The slider was taken from the San Joaquin River, so he'll be going as soon as possible, but I'll have to advertise to find the box turtle's owner because he was found in town. Then the gal who brings me trimmings from the h'mong farmer brought a RES for my opinion. The owner of the turtle has been keeping it loose in the backyard because she enjoys watching it walk around. It has curly nails and wounds on the skin above the arms and legs. One of the wounds on the neck area is full of maggots. The shell looks like at one time in the far distant past it was all chewed up...no missing parts, but totally scraped off. She's been feeding it lettuce - in the back yard - on the ground. The gal who brings me the trimmings (Ginny) is a vet assistant, so she's going to take care of the turtle before taking it back to the owner with a bunch of education.

We finally got our rain. It's a very steady drizzle. Nothing to write home about. 

Oh, and while Ginny was here, she resrved one of the leopard babies (no money until next Thursday)!


----------



## Pearly

look what surprised me yesterday. Btw, all of my plants have been assigned gender (by yours truly), all irises are males so I refer to the as a HE. All roses are females, etc...

and here are the babies yesterday outside


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> Today was a pretty busy rescue day. I took in rescues #19 and 20, a big female RES and a nice, colorful male Gulf Coast box turtle. The slider was taken from the San Joaquin River, so he'll be going as soon as possible, but I'll have to advertise to find the box turtle's owner because he was found in town. Then the gal who brings me trimmings from the h'mong farmer brought a RES for my opinion. The owner of the turtle has been keeping it loose in the backyard because she enjoys watching it walk around. It has curly nails and wounds on the skin above the arms and legs. One of the wounds on the neck area is full of maggots. The shell looks like at one time in the far distant past it was all chewed up...no missing parts, but totally scraped off. She's been feeding it lettuce - in the back yard - on the ground. The gal who brings me the trimmings (Ginny) is a vet assistant, so she's going to take care of the turtle before taking it back to the owner with a bunch of education.
> 
> We finally got our rain. It's a very steady drizzle. Nothing to write home about.
> 
> Oh, and while Ginny was here, she resrved one of the leopard babies (no money until next Thursday)!


It always hurts me to hear of irresponsible ways people keep animals without research or care, or with plain ignorance. So glad people know to bring them to you Yvonne. Your work is one that positively changes the Universe


----------



## Pearly

no! It's not mine! I'll never have perfect topiaries or perfectly trained vines or ornamental trees... I never remember to prune them at the right time and end up pruning all at ones... I'm a pitiful pruner... I think I saw this on Pinterest and just wanted to share this beautiful Image with my garden appreciating friends happy Saturday ya'll


----------



## Jacqui

Pearly said:


> View attachment 171230
> look what surprised me yesterday. Btw, all of my plants have been assigned gender (by yours truly), all irises are males so I refer to the as a HE. All roses are females, etc...
> View attachment 171231
> and here are the babies yesterday outside



Love the one on the right.


----------



## Jacqui

Pearly said:


> View attachment 171234
> no! It's not mine! I'll never have perfect topiaries or perfectly trained vines or ornamental trees... I never remember to prune them at the right time and end up pruning all at ones... I'm a pitiful pruner... I think I saw this on Pinterest and just wanted to share this beautiful Image with my garden appreciating friends happy Saturday ya'll



It is neat. Never would have thought of doing that.


----------



## Pearly

Jacqui said:


> Love the one on the right.


The one with marbling?


----------



## Jacqui

Pearly said:


> The one with marbling?


Yeppers


----------



## Oxalis

Here's Steve in his garden the other day. I posted more on my garden photo thread: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...nclosure-and-garden.92343/page-7#post-1312624


----------



## Pearly

Jacqui said:


> Yeppers


Thanks, yes, his life story so far has been one of the ugly duckling turning into a swan


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> Thanks, yes, his life story so far has been one of the ugly duckling turning into a swan


Awww, lovely! I hope the little beauty has a fun summer outdoors.


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> Awww, lovely! I hope the little beauty has a fun summer outdoors.


They have daily outdoors time for sun rays and excerise anyway but yes, they'll be moving to their tortoise garden just as soon as I get rid of all fire ant hills around their area.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> Today was a pretty busy rescue day. I took in rescues #19 and 20, a big female RES and a nice, colorful male Gulf Coast box turtle. The slider was taken from the San Joaquin River, so he'll be going as soon as possible, but I'll have to advertise to find the box turtle's owner because he was found in town. Then the gal who brings me trimmings from the h'mong farmer brought a RES for my opinion. The owner of the turtle has been keeping it loose in the backyard because she enjoys watching it walk around. It has curly nails and wounds on the skin above the arms and legs. One of the wounds on the neck area is full of maggots. The shell looks like at one time in the far distant past it was all chewed up...no missing parts, but totally scraped off. She's been feeding it lettuce - in the back yard - on the ground. The gal who brings me the trimmings (Ginny) is a vet assistant, so she's going to take care of the turtle before taking it back to the owner with a bunch of education.
> 
> We finally got our rain. It's a very steady drizzle. Nothing to write home about.
> 
> Oh, and while Ginny was here, she resrved one of the leopard babies (no money until next Thursday)!


Oh! hearing about the condition of the RES makes me so upset! Poor thing!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pearly said:


> View attachment 171230
> look what surprised me yesterday. Btw, all of my plants have been assigned gender (by yours truly), all irises are males so I refer to the as a HE. All roses are females, etc...
> View attachment 171231
> and here are the babies yesterday outside


Ha! That is so funny that you assign your plants gender. Irises as males cracks me up.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Here's Steve in his garden the other day. I posted more on my garden photo thread: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...nclosure-and-garden.92343/page-7#post-1312624
> 
> View attachment 171302


Love your enclosure thread! I'll need to go and get caught up!


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> They have daily outdoors time for sun rays and excerise anyway but yes, they'll be moving to their tortoise garden just as soon as I get rid of all fire ant hills around their area.


Fire ants?! Ahhh!


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> Fire ants?! Ahhh!


Yes just treated with orange oil and dry molases the whole area as advised by an old texan farmer. We'll see how it works


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> Yes just treated with orange oil and dry molases the whole area as advised by an old texan farmer. We'll see how it works


Ooo very cool. I hope it works!


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> Ooo very cool. I hope it works!


You and me both I hate fire ant bites! They give me nasty itchy vesicles and I'm scared to death that they could do that to my baby torts


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom said:


> Oh! hearing about the condition of the RES makes me so upset! Poor thing!



I think I posted that in the wrong category. I must've thought I was in the 'chat' thread.


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> I think I posted that in the wrong category. I must've thought I was in the 'chat' thread.


It is a chat.... Is it not?


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, but for gardening stuff.


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> I think I posted that in the wrong category. I must've thought I was in the 'chat' thread.


We love all your stories, @Yvonne G!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Agreed


----------



## Oxalis

Photo of my weeping cherry tree -- it's in bloom now.  Figured I needed something garden-related to share. For anyone who hasn't seen it:


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> Photo of my weeping cherry tree -- it's in bloom now.  Figured I needed something garden-related to share. For anyone who hasn't seen it:


What a beauty!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Gosh that's pretty. My daughter has one but it's still in the 5 gallon stage.


----------



## Yvonne G

I hate the wind! It makes me want to stay in the house. It's been pretty windy here the last few days, and I haven't accomplished much outside. But it's only a bit breezy today, so maybe I can get out there and do some clean-up. The iris are finished blooming, and I cut them back about 6" from the ground and til the soil around the bulbs with a gardening fork. I also have three sucker branches coming up in the middle of my Cecile Bruenner climbing rose. The Cecile is a light pink and the suckers bloom dark red. I'd like to crawl under there and trim off those suckers, if I can figure out which ones they are at that vantage point. Then if I still have ambition, I'll cut up the mulberry branches that are in the tortoise yards on the ground. We trimmed the mulberry tree this past week-end and gave the trimmings to the tortoises. Since I no longer have garbage service, I have to make sure my green waste is small enough to decompose in the green waste pile. I hate to put sticks and branches in there, but what else can I do with them. Can't burn 'em without a permit and I don't have that.


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> I hate the wind! It makes me want to stay in the house. It's been pretty windy here the last few days, and I haven't accomplished much outside. But it's only a bit breezy today, so maybe I can get out there and do some clean-up. The iris are finished blooming, and I cut them back about 6" from the ground and til the soil around the bulbs with a gardening fork. I also have three sucker branches coming up in the middle of my Cecile Bruenner climbing rose. The Cecile is a light pink and the suckers bloom dark red. I'd like to crawl under there and trim off those suckers, if I can figure out which ones they are at that vantage point. Then if I still have ambition, I'll cut up the mulberry branches that are in the tortoise yards on the ground. We trimmed the mulberry tree this past week-end and gave the trimmings to the tortoises. Since I no longer have garbage service, I have to make sure my green waste is small enough to decompose in the green waste pile. I hate to put sticks and branches in there, but what else can I do with them. Can't burn 'em without a permit and I don't have that.


Do you have one of those garden shredders? The one that you can shred brush and leaves in? It's been a dream of mine to get one of those, that and double composting tumbler... Ahhhh! Dreams!!!!


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> I hate the wind! It makes me want to stay in the house. It's been pretty windy here the last few days, and I haven't accomplished much outside. But it's only a bit breezy today, so maybe I can get out there and do some clean-up. The iris are finished blooming, and I cut them back about 6" from the ground and til the soil around the bulbs with a gardening fork. I also have three sucker branches coming up in the middle of my Cecile Bruenner climbing rose. The Cecile is a light pink and the suckers bloom dark red. I'd like to crawl under there and trim off those suckers, if I can figure out which ones they are at that vantage point. Then if I still have ambition, I'll cut up the mulberry branches that are in the tortoise yards on the ground. We trimmed the mulberry tree this past week-end and gave the trimmings to the tortoises. Since I no longer have garbage service, I have to make sure my green waste is small enough to decompose in the green waste pile. I hate to put sticks and branches in there, but what else can I do with them. Can't burn 'em without a permit and I don't have that.


I know how you feel!  It's just warm enough today to get the tortie outside to eat something fresh but there's a bit of a breeze too. Good thing there's a good amount of sunshine out there or I'd go crazy. Do you ever think your tortoise gets sick of listening to you?  I plan on spending the evening doing some relaxing origami... 


Pearly said:


> Do you have one of those garden shredders? The one that you can shred brush and leaves in? It's been a dream of mine to get one of those, that and double composting tumbler... Ahhhh! Dreams!!!!


Oooooo ahhh... I would enjoy this as well! We're allowed to burn fires in our yard, so we already have a lot of wood piling up for it!

If this is the monkey flower (top) and aster (below) coming back, they're going to be nuts this season!




Here's a native Michigan rose species (with the thorn barricades around it) coming back really well. The leaves look great so far. I'm hoping it blooms in this second year, which hubby said a lot of the native plants do? I think it'll be beautiful!


----------



## Yvonne G

Pearly said:


> Do you have one of those garden shredders? The one that you can shred brush and leaves in? It's been a dream of mine to get one of those, that and double composting tumbler... Ahhhh! Dreams!!!!



I used to have a small electric one, but tried to put too large a twig through it and broke it. Maybe I'll save my $$ and think about buying one again. Problem solved!


----------



## Yvonne G

Oxalis said:


> I know how you feel!  It's just warm enough today to get the tortie outside to eat something fresh but there's a bit of a breeze too. Good thing there's a good amount of sunshine out there or I'd go crazy. Do you ever think your tortoise gets sick of listening to you?  I plan on spending the evening doing some relaxing origami...
> 
> Oooooo ahhh... I would enjoy this as well! We're allowed to burn fires in our yard, so we already have a lot of wood piling up for it!
> 
> If this is the monkey flower (top) and aster (below) coming back, they're going to be nuts this season!
> 
> View attachment 171726
> 
> 
> Here's a native Michigan rose species (with the thorn barricades around it) coming back really well. The leaves look great so far. I'm hoping it blooms in this second year, which hubby said a lot of the native plants do? I think it'll be beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 171727



Lookin good!


----------



## Jacqui

Oxalis said:


> Photo of my weeping cherry tree -- it's in bloom now.  Figured I needed something garden-related to share. For anyone who hasn't seen it:



Very pretty.


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> I used to have a small electric one, but tried to put too large a twig through it and broke it. Maybe I'll save my $$ and think about buying one again. Problem solved!


Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Yvonne G

Pearly said:


> Do you have one of those garden shredders? The one that you can shred brush and leaves in? It's been a dream of mine to get one of those, that and double composting tumbler... Ahhhh! Dreams!!!!



So I ordered a little electric shredder/chipper off Amazon after I read your post. That was last Wednesday, two days ago, and it arrived today! Only trouble is, the little plastic envelope that contained all the misc. parts was open, the box had holes it in, and I'm missing half the nuts and bolts. I just got off the phone with Amazon and they can't just send me the parts, I have to get a whole new item and when it arrives, package up the old one and send it back. It won't get here until next Wednesday.

But overall, I just LOVE Amazon. I'm a dyed in the wool Amazon shopper. This is a little inconvenient, but nothing earth shattering!

In the meantime, I have a pile of branches, twigs and brush right outside my door until next Wednesday!


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> So I ordered a little electric shredder/chipper off Amazon after I read your post. That was last Wednesday, two days ago, and it arrived today! Only trouble is, the little plastic envelope that contained all the misc. parts was open, the box had holes it in, and I'm missing half the nuts and bolts. I just got off the phone with Amazon and they can't just send me the parts, I have to get a whole new item and when it arrives, package up the old one and send it back. It won't get here until next Wednesday.
> 
> But overall, I just LOVE Amazon. I'm a dyed in the wool Amazon shopper. This is a little inconvenient, but nothing earth shattering!
> 
> In the meantime, I have a pile of branches, twigs and brush right outside my door until next Wednesday!


Aww, I can't believe that happened to your order!  Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> So I ordered a little electric shredder/chipper off Amazon after I read your post. That was last Wednesday, two days ago, and it arrived today! Only trouble is, the little plastic envelope that contained all the misc. parts was open, the box had holes it in, and I'm missing half the nuts and bolts. I just got off the phone with Amazon and they can't just send me the parts, I have to get a whole new item and when it arrives, package up the old one and send it back. It won't get here until next Wednesday.
> 
> But overall, I just LOVE Amazon. I'm a dyed in the wool Amazon shopper. This is a little inconvenient, but nothing earth shattering!
> 
> In the meantime, I have a pile of branches, twigs and brush right outside my door until next Wednesday!


Good for you! I wish I could get one but... No "de monè"


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> I hate the wind! It makes me want to stay in the house. It's been pretty windy here the last few days, and I haven't accomplished much outside. But it's only a bit breezy today, so maybe I can get out there and do some clean-up. The iris are finished blooming, and I cut them back about 6" from the ground and til the soil around the bulbs with a gardening fork. I also have three sucker branches coming up in the middle of my Cecile Bruenner climbing rose. The Cecile is a light pink and the suckers bloom dark red. I'd like to crawl under there and trim off those suckers, if I can figure out which ones they are at that vantage point. Then if I still have ambition, I'll cut up the mulberry branches that are in the tortoise yards on the ground. We trimmed the mulberry tree this past week-end and gave the trimmings to the tortoises. Since I no longer have garbage service, I have to make sure my green waste is small enough to decompose in the green waste pile. I hate to put sticks and branches in there, but what else can I do with them. Can't burn 'em without a permit and I don't have that.


I went to garden center today and they had mulberry trees!!! In 5 gal (I think...) pots! But.... 27$.... Didn't get one got 6 kinds of geranium though and gorgeous variegated sweet marjoram. All in 4 inch pots, perfect size for my digging ability and pocketbook. Got just few plants (the above, plus lemon grass and few gazania for babies' outdoor enclosure. I'm trying to collect as many herbaceous anti mosquito plants as possible to keep those babies from getting bitten. 
I wanted to ask you Yvonne about those mulberry trees, do they grow fast and big? I will eventually get one just trying to place it in appropriate place in my garden. 
They also had tiny eucalyptus which would grow into a tree. I'm tempted to get it for one very sunny and dry spot of my garden. Thought either that or olive tree. Do you guys have any experience with those?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Prairie Mom said:


> I hear you! I'm still getting snow back and forth in my forecasts.


I say y'all both move! Heckfire, bring the youngins and men folks as well. Some places here in Oregon are very well priced, less country more city places are not. But freeways are easy for transportation and that's all one really needs for working, right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I used to have a small electric one, but tried to put too large a twig through it and broke it. Maybe I'll save my $$ and think about buying one again. Problem solved!


Craigslist …


----------



## Yvonne G

Pearly said:


> I went to garden center today and they had mulberry trees!!! In 5 gal (I think...) pots! But.... 27$.... Didn't get one got 6 kinds of geranium though and gorgeous variegated sweet marjoram. All in 4 inch pots, perfect size for my digging ability and pocketbook. Got just few plants (the above, plus lemon grass and few gazania for babies' outdoor enclosure. I'm trying to collect as many herbaceous anti mosquito plants as possible to keep those babies from getting bitten.
> I wanted to ask you Yvonne about those mulberry trees, do they grow fast and big? I will eventually get one just trying to place it in appropriate place in my garden.
> They also had tiny eucalyptus which would grow into a tree. I'm tempted to get it for one very sunny and dry spot of my garden. Thought either that or olive tree. Do you guys have any experience with those?



Yes they are fast growers. I have one that is about 40' tall with a very nice spread. It covers my whole "rain forest" habitat. Then I have 4 or 5 of them across the front of the Aldabran yard that I'm training to grow sideways instead of up. I trim them all the time to get them going in the direction I want. These are about 3 years old and were in 10 gallon pots when we bought them:

This was one of the Aldabran mulberry trees a year and a half ago:




It's the one right behind the tortoise.

And this is one of those same trees this morning. It's the one right behind the blue flower pot:


----------



## Yvonne G

I just love how hardy the little violets are. I planted them just outside my front door in a flower bed with stepping stones, and when they go to seed the wind carries them all over the place. They're growing in the cracks:


----------



## Momof4

Pearly said:


> I went to garden center today and they had mulberry trees!!! In 5 gal (I think...) pots! But.... 27$.... Didn't get one got 6 kinds of geranium though and gorgeous variegated sweet marjoram. All in 4 inch pots, perfect size for my digging ability and pocketbook. Got just few plants (the above, plus lemon grass and few gazania for babies' outdoor enclosure. I'm trying to collect as many herbaceous anti mosquito plants as possible to keep those babies from getting bitten.
> I wanted to ask you Yvonne about those mulberry trees, do they grow fast and big? I will eventually get one just trying to place it in appropriate place in my garden.
> They also had tiny eucalyptus which would grow into a tree. I'm tempted to get it for one very sunny and dry spot of my garden. Thought either that or olive tree. Do you guys have any experience with those?



Were the Mulberries a dwarf? 
I paid like 80 for a 5 gallon. If I was you, I would snatch one of those up
If you have the space. My friend cuts hers way back every year and it grows back beautifully.

I also have 3 fruitless olive trees and the seem to grow super slow! I've had them for about 3 yrs I'm not impressed with the growth but I do like them.


----------



## Pearly

Momof4 said:


> Were the Mulberries a dwarf?
> I paid like 80 for a 5 gallon. If I was you, I would snatch one of those up
> If you have the space. My friend cuts hers way back every year and it grows back beautifully.
> 
> I also have 3 fruitless olive trees and the seem to grow super slow! I've had them for about 3 yrs I'm not impressed with the growth but I do like them.


I think the label said "dwarf". I don't have room for big tree in my garden. We planted our tress 20 yrs ago and those fast growing ones had to be cut down few years ago as they were getting too close to the house (foundation and roof). Maybe you're right about the mulberry. Do your trees bare fruit?


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> Yes they are fast growers. I have one that is about 40' tall with a very nice spread. It covers my whole "rain forest" habitat. Then I have 4 or 5 of them across the front of the Aldabran yard that I'm training to grow sideways instead of up. I trim them all the time to get them going in the direction I want. These are about 3 years old and were in 10 gallon pots when we bought them:
> 
> This was one of the Aldabran mulberry trees a year and a half ago:
> 
> View attachment 172012
> 
> 
> It's the one right behind the tortoise.
> 
> And this is one of those same trees this morning. It's the one right behind the blue flower pot:
> 
> View attachment 172014


I love the one you are training to look like grape vine. I am btw about to plant couple of different grapes as well. I love that big adorable tort


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> I just love how hardy the little violets are. I planted them just outside my front door in a flower bed with stepping stones, and when they go to seed the wind carries them all over the place. They're growing in the cracks:
> 
> View attachment 172015


Have some of those too! Planted a clump in terrarium but I think it's too hot in there for it, it doesn't look very happy. We used to have those in Poland but ours were very fragrant. The ones I see here in Texas don't smell at all or just very vague sweet scent


----------



## Momof4

Pearly said:


> I think the label said "dwarf". I don't have room for big tree in my garden. We planted our tress 20 yrs ago and those fast growing ones had to be cut down few years ago as they were getting too close to the house (foundation and roof). Maybe you're right about the mulberry. Do your trees bare fruit?



It's super small but I think there is some fruit growing on it but have fully developed yet. I planted about 8 months ago. It lost its leaves this winter and is filling in nicely at only 4' tall. It's called a black beauty. 
It will have fruit. 







Here's the olives.


----------



## Yelloweyed

Try Craigslist - sometimes as low as $7 for a 5 gallon, 3-5 feet tall.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pearly said:


> Have some of those too! Planted a clump in terrarium but I think it's too hot in there for it, it doesn't look very happy. We used to have those in Poland but ours were very fragrant. The ones I see here in Texas don't smell at all or just very vague sweet scent



Yeah, these don't have a scent either. But violets, violas and pansies are my very favorite flowers!


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> They also had tiny eucalyptus which would grow into a tree. I'm tempted to get it for one very sunny and dry spot of my garden. Thought either that or olive tree. Do you guys have any experience with those?


The Tortoise Table doesn't recommend feeding torts eucalyptus but it would make an awesome garden plant otherwise, especially rainbow eucalyptus!


Yvonne G said:


> Yes they are fast growers. I have one that is about 40' tall with a very nice spread. It covers my whole "rain forest" habitat. Then I have 4 or 5 of them across the front of the Aldabran yard that I'm training to grow sideways instead of up. I trim them all the time to get them going in the direction I want. These are about 3 years old and were in 10 gallon pots when we bought them:
> 
> This was one of the Aldabran mulberry trees a year and a half ago:
> 
> View attachment 172012
> 
> 
> It's the one right behind the tortoise.
> 
> And this is one of those same trees this morning. It's the one right behind the blue flower pot:
> 
> View attachment 172014


Nicely done! And such a cute tortie in the photo there! Just curious: Do you ever wrap wire around the branches to "train" the plant to grow in a particular direction? I know bonsai gardeners will do this but it's usually on a smaller plant. 

I just got my mulberry (_Morus rubra_) 'Super Dwarf' bush and planted it a little too prematurely (frost). The leaves are starting to grow now and I think it's recovered just fine from the transplant shock. The expected height and spread of it is only 2 to 3 feet, and no fruit. Love your photos, @Momof4!


----------



## Oxalis

Also, offer on the table for some seeds!

*White Dutch Clover*
From Burgess Seed & Plant Co.
http://www.eburgess.com/detail.asp?pid=6842

Image from their website:



I don't think I can fit any more of these seeds anywhere else in my yard!


----------



## Oxalis

Here are some Friday photos. Hubby's cherry bush is in bloom. He pruned a lot of the branches as the leaves appeared to have some sort of black spot illness last year.




All the raspberry plants have leaves now:




And there's my cutie-pie getting his dandelion fix:


----------



## Yvonne G

Oxalis said:


> Nicely done! And such a cute tortie in the photo there! Just curious: Do you ever wrap wire around the branches to "train" the plant to grow in a particular direction? I know bonsai gardeners will do this but it's usually on a smaller plant.



When I asked my tortoise partner about wiring them (he's the one who bought and planted them) he said no, that judicious pruning will eventually train the plant to go where we want it to go. But since he doesn't live in this city and it's my property, I strung wire this evening and wrapped some of the branches on the wire.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I just love how hardy the little violets are. I planted them just outside my front door in a flower bed with stepping stones, and when they go to seed the wind carries them all over the place. They're growing in the cracks:
> 
> View attachment 172015


Really cool


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> It's super small but I think there is some fruit growing on it but have fully developed yet. I planted about 8 months ago. It lost its leaves this winter and is filling in nicely at only 4' tall. It's called a black beauty.
> It will have fruit.
> View attachment 172045
> 
> View attachment 172046
> 
> View attachment 172047
> 
> 
> Here's the olives.
> View attachment 172048


Looks great!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Here are some Friday photos. Hubby's cherry bush is in bloom. He pruned a lot of the branches as the leaves appeared to have some sort of black spot illness last year.
> 
> View attachment 172130
> 
> 
> All the raspberry plants have leaves now:
> 
> View attachment 172132
> 
> 
> And there's my cutie-pie getting his dandelion fix:
> 
> View attachment 172131


Great photos!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Also, offer on the table for some seeds!
> 
> *White Dutch Clover*
> From Burgess Seed & Plant Co.
> http://www.eburgess.com/detail.asp?pid=6842
> 
> Image from their website:
> View attachment 172116
> 
> 
> I don't think I can fit any more of these seeds anywhere else in my yard!


Are they germinating well?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I say y'all both move! Heckfire, bring the youngins and men folks as well. Some places here in Oregon are very well priced, less country more city places are not. But freeways are easy for transportation and that's all one really needs for working, right?


I'll look into it


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> Are they germinating well?


Just put them down today but I hope so!


----------



## Jacqui

Pearly said:


> I think the label said "dwarf". I don't have room for big tree in my garden. We planted our tress 20 yrs ago and those fast growing ones had to be cut down few years ago as they were getting too close to the house (foundation and roof). Maybe you're right about the mulberry. Do your trees bare fruit?



You can keep a regular size one cut down to being a short one.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Just put them down today but I hope so!


Will you please keep me posted?
Oddly enough, I struggle with attempting to grow clovers. If you notice them sprouting, I will take you up on your offer. I'd hope to sprinkle them through my lawn.


----------



## Yvonne G

I keep getting my Off Topic Chit Chats mixed up. I posted this on the "chat" thread instead of here.

I used my new shredder/chipper this a.m. I have a big pile of small branches and brush that was about 4' tall. After using the shredder for about a half hour this a.m. the pile is down to about a foot high and the reduction under the shredder is quite small. I thought I was going to go into the bark business, but at this rate it will take me a whole forest to get enough bark to fill a flower bed:




...and m-m-m-m-m! That sun feels so good!!


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> I keep getting my Off Topic Chit Chats mixed up. I posted this on the "chat" thread instead of here.
> 
> I used my new shredder/chipper this a.m. I have a big pile of small branches and brush that was about 4' tall. After using the shredder for about a half hour this a.m. the pile is down to about a foot high and the reduction under the shredder is quite small. I thought I was going to go into the bark business, but at this rate it will take me a whole forest to get enough bark to fill a flower bed:
> 
> View attachment 172206
> 
> 
> ...and m-m-m-m-m! That sun feels so good!!
> 
> View attachment 172207
> 
> 
> View attachment 172208


Awwww! I want one too! The shedder and your pup is gorgeous


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> Will you please keep me posted?
> Oddly enough, I struggle with attempting to grow clovers. If you notice them sprouting, I will take you up on your offer. I'd hope to sprinkle them through my lawn.


Will do!  I have some other sprouts that are really coming up! Maybe they're my knapweed or ... I forgot what else I planted. 


Pearly said:


> Awwww! I want one too! The shedder and your pup is gorgeous


Yes, I agree!!!


----------



## Oxalis

Still no clover sprouts yet, but I'll be away for the weekend, so I can let things grow without checking on them every afternoon. A watched pot never boils...


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> Still no clover sprouts yet, but I'll be away for the weekend, so I can let things grow without checking on them every afternoon. A watched pot never boils...


You do know that some seeds can take weeks to germinate, especially if the soil is not right for it (warm/moist) I've just pictured you looking for the little sprouts all the time


----------



## Momof4

Pearly said:


> You do know that some seeds can take weeks to germinate, especially if the soil is not right for it (warm/moist) I've just pictured you looking for the little sprouts all the time




That's what I do with the hummingbird/butterfly seeds I planted last weekend!! 
Guess what? Sprouts are visible!!
I'm really worried about the rabbits getting to them.


----------



## Yelloweyed

I've noticed that clover sprouts pretty fast (yay!) and plantain can take weeks (boo).


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> You do know that some seeds can take weeks to germinate, especially if the soil is not right for it (warm/moist) I've just pictured you looking for the little sprouts all the time


Oh you bet! XD I'm so impatient. And it seems like our good weather can disappear instantaneously so I figure some of our plants try to establish themselves before it snows in May...  We Michiganders joke about our weather being 70°F and sunny as well as 30°F and snowing in the same day. Happens more than one would like.

Hubby said our milkweed really dislikes being replanted, and not to break up the roots when you plant it into the ground from a pot. I suppose it's true since he does a lot of plant research; I worry about my butterfly flowers making it too.


Yelloweyed said:


> I've noticed that clover sprouts pretty fast (yay!) and plantain can take weeks (boo).


Same. Go plantain, go!


Momof4 said:


> That's what I do with the hummingbird/butterfly seeds I planted last weekend!!
> Guess what? Sprouts are visible!!
> I'm really worried about the rabbits getting to them.
> 
> View attachment 172385


Awesome! What hummingbird and butterfly plants did you choose? I am getting mine established this year too.


----------



## Momof4

Oxalis said:


> Oh you bet! XD I'm so impatient. And it seems like our good weather can disappear instantaneously so I figure some of our plants try to establish themselves before it snows in May...  We Michiganders joke about our weather being 70°F and sunny as well as 30°F and snowing in the same day. Happens more than one would like.
> 
> Hubby said our milkweed really dislikes being replanted, and not to break up the roots when you plant it into the ground from a pot. I suppose it's true since he does a lot of plant research; I worry about my butterfly flowers making it too.
> 
> Same. Go plantain, go!
> Awesome! What hummingbird and butterfly plants did you choose? I am getting mine established this year too.




It's just a container labeled hummingbird/butterfly mix. 
I raked away some dead lantana and sprinkled it in the patch. 
I have a 1/2 container left so I'm trying to figure out where I want to put it.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> It's just a container labeled hummingbird/butterfly mix.
> I raked away some dead lantana and sprinkled it in the patch.
> I have a 1/2 container left so I'm trying to figure out where I want to put it.
> 
> View attachment 172436


Red MONKEY FLOWER!!! Where has this plant been all my life!?!?!?!


----------



## Momof4

Prairie Mom said:


> Red MONKEY FLOWER!!! Where has this plant been all my life!?!?!?!



I have no clue what it is, but I'll Google it!


----------



## hingeback

Are my amaranth flowering soon?


It's only been a few weeks.


----------



## Prairie Mom

hingeback said:


> Are my amaranth flowering soon?
> View attachment 172561
> 
> It's only been a few weeks.


Wow! Never grown Amaranth, but I'm surprised how mature that is in such a short time! It looks like it's starting to bud, but I can't say for certain.


----------



## hingeback

Prairie Mom said:


> Wow! Never grown Amaranth, but I'm surprised how mature that is in such a short time! It looks like it's starting to bud, but I can't say for certain.


I didn't expect it so soon too.


----------



## Momof4

hingeback said:


> Are my amaranth flowering soon?
> View attachment 172561
> 
> It's only been a few weeks.



Oh wow, I just Googled and I can't wait for your amaranth to bloom!! 
I have never heard of it!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Back during the days of long hair and love/hippie hair, my best buddy formed a band by the the name on "Amaranth". No reason other than it sounded like a cool name for a band. As life is, he now owns a company and is looking too sell for more than he ever put into it it. So it goes, right?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Thought I show some


pix of my yard. First is my lavender rose......then my Giant African Rhubarb, black Iris (female)


----------



## Yvonne G

...and you're running the sprinkler, in Oregon, why?


----------



## Pearly

maggie3fan said:


> Thought I show some
> View attachment 172670
> View attachment 172671
> pix of my yard. First is my lavender rose......then my Giant African Rhubarb, black Iris (female)
> 
> View attachment 172674


Beautiful!


----------



## Pearly

Momof4 said:


> Oh wow, I just Googled and I can't wait for your amaranth to bloom!!
> I have never heard of it!


I recently saw an article about it being used for it's grain... Interesting! Will have to do some reading on that


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> ...and you're running the sprinkler, in Oregon, why?




Because the Giant African Rhubarb is semi aquatic. It generally grows on the edges of marshes etc. So it needs more water than normal. And we actually have sun for several days and things are dry....
But I know you were just poking me......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Look at this...it's my corn stalk dracena. It has a bloom. Never heard of that. Lady at the nursery says to cut it off or the plant will die....any opinions?


View attachment 172700


----------



## Yvonne G

Little spindly stems, but once it got up to the light, it took off!! I know that when certain aloes and century plants bloom they die, but I never heard that about the corn stalk.


----------



## Blakem

I love seeing people from around the world on this thread post here! It'd so interesting to see how different climates do.


----------



## Blakem

My garden is taking off! I have some Cherokee purple heirlooms growing in! They've gotten twice this size since this picture.


----------



## Yvonne G

I picked up the feeding tile from my baby desert tortoise habitat and there were millions of teeny tiny black ants and their eggs under it. These are not your regular black ants. They're much, much smaller. Anyway, last week we were talking about orange oil and molasses to discourage ants, and I bought some but haven't had a chance to use it yet. So I placed the tile back where it was and went and got the can of orange oil. I couldn't get the inner metal stopper off, but there was a residue of oil on it. I took a small syringe and squirted a bit of water on the residue and mixed it up, then sucked it up into the syringe. I then squirted this tiny bit of oil/water on the eggs and the ants disappeared within seconds! I've looked over the outside of this enclosure over real good. No ants on the outside. I've checked the baseboards and floor under the habitat - no ants. I have no idea where these ants came from, but wherever it is, they're not making a trail. It's good to know the orange oil works. When the rain stops I'll give it a bigger trial in my 5 gallon motorized sprayer!


----------



## Blakem

Great to know, thanks Yvonne!


----------



## Yvonne G

I was playing with my plants today:




Needless to say, they do not play nice!

I'm pretty late getting all the plants out of the greenhouse this year. I usually do it after the last frost, which here was a couple months ago. Some of the plants are in such bad shape that I re-pot them as I bring them out. After you've re-potted a heavy plant it no longer wants to stand up in the dirt when you carry it, so I have to brace it on my arm. I guess tomorrow I'll wear a long sleeve shirt. 

This is all I was able to do today before my recliner and Kindle called me back into the house:





@N2TORTS - the plant in the very center of the group in the last picture is the cutting you sent me last year. It's grown quite a lot, huh? When I get to the other cutting you sent me I'll take a picture of it too. I managed to keep both alive over the winter.


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> I picked up the feeding tile from my baby desert tortoise habitat and there were millions of teeny tiny black ants and their eggs under it. These are not your regular black ants. They're much, much smaller. Anyway, last week we were talking about orange oil and molasses to discourage ants, and I bought some but haven't had a chance to use it yet. So I placed the tile back where it was and went and got the can of orange oil. I couldn't get the inner metal stopper off, but there was a residue of oil on it. I took a small syringe and squirted a bit of water on the residue and mixed it up, then sucked it up into the syringe. I then squirted this tiny bit of oil/water on the eggs and the ants disappeared within seconds! I've looked over the outside of this enclosure over real good. No ants on the outside. I've checked the baseboards and floor under the habitat - no ants. I have no idea where these ants came from, but wherever it is, they're not making a trail. It's good to know the orange oil works. When the rain stops I'll give it a bigger trial in my 5 gallon motorized sprayer!


It was me sharing my new discovery. I've planted few things in there and been watering the plants in there that are still in pots waiting for their permanent home and happy to report: NO FIRE ANTS! I'm curious how often the molasses will need to be re-applied with daily waterings all summer. Guess, we shall find out


----------



## Yvonne G

Pearly said:


> It was me sharing my new discovery. I've planted few things in there and been watering the plants in there that are still in pots waiting for their permanent home and happy to report: NO FIRE ANTS! I'm curious how often the molasses will need to be re-applied with daily waterings all summer. Guess, we shall find out



I haven't bought the molasses yet. Did you use dry or wet?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I was playing with my plants today:
> 
> View attachment 172749
> 
> 
> Needless to say, they do not play nice!
> 
> I'm pretty late getting all the plants out of the greenhouse this year. I usually do it after the last frost, which here was a couple months ago. Some of the plants are in such bad shape that I re-pot them as I bring them out. After you've re-potted a heavy plant it no longer wants to stand up in the dirt when you carry it, so I have to brace it on my arm. I guess tomorrow I'll wear a long sleeve shirt.
> 
> This is all I was able to do today before my recliner and Kindle called me back into the house:
> 
> View attachment 172750
> View attachment 172751
> 
> 
> @N2TORTS - the plant in the very center of the group in the last picture is the cutting you sent me last year. It's grown quite a lot, huh? When I get to the other cutting you sent me I'll take a picture of it too. I managed to keep both alive over the winter.




Watch out for the 2nd plant from the right. Those things are very toxic and can make you go blind! Fire stick? They're so pretty though. 
I would love to have them but I'm afraid.


----------



## Yvonne G

Almost all of those in both pictures are in the Euphorbia family (toxic sap). Those are my main interest in collecting succulents. I must have had the sap on my hands because when I went into the house later on the area around my mouth was stinging a bit. Like I had wiped my mouth with my hand? So I grabbed a piece of T-paper and wet the area around outside my mouth with my tongue and wiped it with the T-paper. So then my tongue was tingly. It took about an hour for the sensation to go away. I'm not afraid of any old poison sap. Bring it on!! 

To be honest, I don't think any of it is as bad as "they" tell you it is. I've been working with the Euphorbias for over 30 years and other than "uncomfortable" I've not encountered any killing plants.


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> I was playing with my plants today:
> 
> View attachment 172749
> 
> 
> Needless to say, they do not play nice!
> 
> I'm pretty late getting all the plants out of the greenhouse this year. I usually do it after the last frost, which here was a couple months ago. Some of the plants are in such bad shape that I re-pot them as I bring them out. After you've re-potted a heavy plant it no longer wants to stand up in the dirt when you carry it, so I have to brace it on my arm. I guess tomorrow I'll wear a long sleeve shirt.
> 
> This is all I was able to do today before my recliner and Kindle called me back into the house:
> 
> View attachment 172750
> View attachment 172751
> 
> 
> @N2TORTS - the plant in the very center of the group in the last picture is the cutting you sent me last year. It's grown quite a lot, huh? When I get to the other cutting you sent me I'll take a picture of it too. I managed to keep both alive over the winter.


Ouch! All those cacti! I love them but they always get me. You are brave to tackle those. I can't imagine repotting big ones like yours by myself. Home Depot here in Austin was selling gorgeous Golden Barrels, Agave's and couple others in HUGE (not sure what size those biggest plastic growers pots are but that's what they were. So you can imagine the size of those Golden Barrels... Ahhh!.... Dream on, Ava! They were only 129$ each! I would totally get one of those barrells.... But... How in a world would you plant it without heavy equipment??!! For me really anything bigger than root ball fitting in 1 gal pot and prickly top... is too much to handle. I gave up cacti many years ago for that reason but now with the babies in our family... I picked it back up and my collection is slowly growing. I think I might start a thread for opuntia growers. I know nothing about them other than they just grow like crazy for me here


----------



## Yvonne G

You have to wrap the plant with many layers of newspaper when transplanting. My daughter will be here in a few minutes to take me to breakfast, but later on I'll take some pictures of my golden barrels.


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> You have to wrap the plant with many layers of newspaper when transplanting. My daughter will be here in a few minutes to take me to breakfast, but later on I'll take some pictures of my golden barrels.


Enjoy


----------



## Pearly

Happy Mother's Day to all Moms of the forum

have a wonderful day


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> I haven't bought the molasses yet. Did you use dry or wet?


Dry, think will go for liquid next time. Old Texas farmers also use it as fertilizer. They say that they grow sweetest tomatoes and other veggies on it


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> You have to wrap the plant with many layers of newspaper when transplanting. My daughter will be here in a few minutes to take me to breakfast, but later on I'll take some pictures of my golden barrels.




Enjoy your breakfast Yvonne!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Pearly said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all Moms of the forum
> View attachment 172797
> have a wonderful day



That's a beauty.

I hate to keep saying it, but so you understand why my cactus garden is such a mess...I'm still working at getting my energy back after the kidney stone episode. Last week I finally started feeling a little more energetic, but in the meantime, all this rain caused an awful lot of weed growth. So please disregard the weedy mess, and only appreciate the beautiful cactus. I'm a couple days late on the night bloomers. Most of the flowers have started closing up already. Look in the background of the first picture. That hollyhock is about 15' tall.









The last picture is some kind of aloe or maybe agave (I think). I bought it in one of those teeny tiny pots many years ago. When it got big enough to plant outside I did and it really took off. It's taller than I am.

Taking these pictures has made me want to get my hoe and rake and forget the greenhouse. I guess today I'll chop weeds!


----------



## Yvonne G

I was able to finish hoeing half the cactus garden before I started to get tired. Hopefully I can finish the rest tomorrow.


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> That's a beauty.
> 
> I hate to keep saying it, but so you understand why my cactus garden is such a mess...I'm still working at getting my energy back after the kidney stone episode. Last week I finally started feeling a little more energetic, but in the meantime, all this rain caused an awful lot of weed growth. So please disregard the weedy mess, and only appreciate the beautiful cactus. I'm a couple days late on the night bloomers. Most of the flowers have started closing up already. Look in the background of the first picture. That hollyhock is about 15' tall.
> View attachment 172808
> View attachment 172809
> View attachment 172810
> View attachment 172811
> View attachment 172812
> View attachment 172813
> View attachment 172814
> 
> 
> The last picture is some kind of aloe or maybe agave (I think). I bought it in one of those teeny tiny pots many years ago. When it got big enough to plant outside I did and it really took off. It's taller than I am.
> 
> Taking these pictures has made me want to get my hoe and rake and forget the greenhouse. I guess today I'll chop weeds!


Omg omg omg!!!! This is gardener's heaven!!!! I want to live there!


----------



## Yvonne G

So I told you all about the little cone-shaped holes all over my tortoise yards. 





But I'm about to draw the line. I didn't particularly mind the little holes in the dirt, aids in aeration, right? But this morning I went outside to this:




My skunk is either pretty stupid or he doesn't have a very good nose. There's nothing in that dirt but sand, potting soil and rocks.

I have a couple Hav-A-Heart critter traps, but who wants to get that close to a skunk?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> So I told you all about the little cone-shaped holes all over my tortoise yards.
> 
> View attachment 172996
> View attachment 172998
> 
> 
> But I'm about to draw the line. I didn't particularly mind the little holes in the dirt, aids in aeration, right? But this morning I went outside to this:
> 
> View attachment 172997
> 
> 
> My skunk is either pretty stupid or he doesn't have a very good nose. There's nothing in that dirt but sand, potting soil and rocks.
> 
> I have a couple Hav-A-Heart critter traps, but who wants to get that close to a skunk?




Oh man, I feel for you!! No one wants to deal with a skunk!! 
My brother in law traps them and relocates them. He's never had a problem with transporting them. Maybe he covers the trap with a blanket.


----------



## Rue

I think they can't spray if they can't lift their tail...

And really, they don't want to spray either, it's a last resort for them. 

I hate to kill them (they are so cute and I've know pet skunks too) but I also can't have them in the barn. I am concerned they might bring rabies to the semi-feral barn cats (and the semi-feral barn cats get first dibs on the barn). We try to shoo them out with a broom, but if they're persistent we have to take more extreme measures.

I will shoo and irritate them until they start looking upset and stamping their feet. Once that happens they're getting ready to lift their tail...

Then I back off...try again later.

If you do transport them, make sure it's far enough away that they can't find their way back - and that it's not close to someone else's property.


----------



## Momof4

I picked up two new plants for a new butterfly/hummingbird garden I'm putting in next to our pool. 

I really don't know much about them but the painted reds are a hybrid. 
I got a few head turns at the nursery. I think someone said they're usually yellow.


----------



## Yvonne G

Beautiful!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you! I realized our yard of 2 acres has no color besides a bit of purple ice plant. 
I also have tons of hummingbirds around here.


----------



## Momof4

Just found this on my FB! 
So many creative ideas!!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1110046865734693.1073741843.636011116471606&type=3


----------



## Pearly

Momof4 said:


> I picked up two new plants for a new butterfly/hummingbird garden I'm putting in next to our pool.
> 
> I really don't know much about them but the painted reds are a hybrid.
> I got a few head turns at the nursery. I think someone said they're usually yellow.
> 
> View attachment 173573
> 
> View attachment 173574


Those painted reds remind me of my Cosmos. I started with little seed pack 15-16 yrs ago and have them all over every year. Mine range from lemon through all the yellows, oranges and reds through almost rusty. I love those. Yours maybe different. I too have tons of butterflies and hummingbirds. There's a huge population of Monarchs here, few kinds of Swallowtail and some others, but Monarchs live in my garden by 100's. Literally. I had to learn to plant enough parsley and dill for my family and the caterpillars. My kids love to watch them go through their life cycle


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Since the last week in April we have had clouds and rain all but 2 days, Mothers Day and today we had some sunshine but later in the day it rained some.All the torts houses heat is still on and they just go on naturally like a happy tortoise does.The plants are slowly coming to life. The Russians cactus is loading up on new pads and blooms.





The banana trees and elephant earsseem to be about a month behind on growth.


----------



## bouaboua

My wife have a very green thumb~~


----------



## bouaboua




----------



## Yvonne G

Len's and Steven's pictures put my yard to shame!


----------



## Pearly

not a good shot but you can see my amaryllis here. I got 1 bulb in early 90's as a gift. Planted it in my family home where only my mom now lives in Florida. This 1 bulb has multiplied over those years so Mom has flower bed full of them. She then brought me 2 of those bulbs and they have already multiplied. Awesome plant!


----------



## Pearly

my daylilies are beginning their blooming season. This one is a very prolific bloomer and it multiplies like crazy


----------



## Pearly

this one is one of my newer ones, blooming for the first time.


----------



## Pearly

my pink Turk's cap. It's getting too big for the bed it's in, so I tried to dig up some root clumps and transplant them into the tortoise garden... But the newly planted one looks pretty dead. I'll keep watering and hoping for emerging of new shoots


----------



## Pearly

clearer shot of Turks cap, it's more common in red, and I also have it but red one isn't blooming yet


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> I picked up two new plants for a new butterfly/hummingbird garden I'm putting in next to our pool.
> 
> I really don't know much about them but the painted reds are a hybrid.
> I got a few head turns at the nursery. I think someone said they're usually yellow.
> 
> View attachment 173573
> 
> View attachment 173574


Pretty! I'm a little confused...what's the first one? Is it coreopsis?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> Just found this on my FB!
> So many creative ideas!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1110046865734693.1073741843.636011116471606&type=3


So cute!!!!! I kind of loved the one that looked like dishes in a sink of flower bubbles


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtulas-Len said:


> Since the last week in April we have had clouds and rain all but 2 days, Mothers Day and today we had some sunshine but later in the day it rained some.All the torts houses heat is still on and they just go on naturally like a happy tortoise does.The plants are slowly coming to life. The Russians cactus is loading up on new pads and blooms.
> View attachment 173579
> View attachment 173579
> View attachment 173579
> View attachment 173579
> View attachment 173578
> The banana trees and elephant earsseem to be about a month behind on growth.
> View attachment 173580


Looks fantastic!!! We've had quite a bit of rain and STILL having freezing night temps.


----------



## Prairie Mom

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 173583
> View attachment 173584
> 
> 
> My wife have a very green thumb~~


Yes she does!!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> Len's and Steven's pictures put my yard to shame!


Your photos have been known to do that to the rest of us too!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pearly said:


> View attachment 173705
> not a good shot but you can see my amaryllis here. I got 1 bulb in early 90's as a gift. Planted it in my family home where only my mom now lives in Florida. This 1 bulb has multiplied over those years so Mom has flower bed full of them. She then brought me 2 of those bulbs and they have already multiplied. Awesome plant!


That's fantastic! Hooray for beautiful plants that multiply!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pearly said:


> View attachment 173707
> this one is one of my newer ones, blooming for the first time.


That's a gorgeous shade of daylily!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pearly said:


> View attachment 173709
> clearer shot of Turks cap, it's more common in red, and I also have it but red one isn't blooming yet


Never heard of Turks cap. It's very pretty. I really like that delicate pink.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> That's a beauty.
> 
> I hate to keep saying it, but so you understand why my cactus garden is such a mess...I'm still working at getting my energy back after the kidney stone episode. Last week I finally started feeling a little more energetic, but in the meantime, all this rain caused an awful lot of weed growth. So please disregard the weedy mess, and only appreciate the beautiful cactus. I'm a couple days late on the night bloomers. Most of the flowers have started closing up already. Look in the background of the first picture. That hollyhock is about 15' tall.
> View attachment 172808
> View attachment 172809
> View attachment 172810
> View attachment 172811
> View attachment 172812
> View attachment 172813
> View attachment 172814
> 
> 
> The last picture is some kind of aloe or maybe agave (I think). I bought it in one of those teeny tiny pots many years ago. When it got big enough to plant outside I did and it really took off. It's taller than I am.
> 
> Taking these pictures has made me want to get my hoe and rake and forget the greenhouse. I guess today I'll chop weeds!


WOW! THESE MAY BE YOUR BEST CACTUS PHOTOS YET!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So my wisteria finally caught up with those in the, "flatlands of town". Mine though while waiting, have come in much nicer.

I'm just wishing they had a more pleasant fragrance then the smell they do have.


----------



## Pearly

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So my wisteria finally caught up with those in the, "flatlands of town". Mine though while waiting, have come in much nicer.
> View attachment 173784
> I'm just wishing they had a more pleasant fragrance then the smell they do have.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Yvonne G

Wisteria is awfully pretty, but the vine itself is so invasive. At my previous house I had a redwood gazebo-like structure built around a pine tree in the back yard. I planted a wisteria at the base of one of the support posts. It was beautiful, and after a couple years it covered the whole gazebo. After about 4 or 5 years the weight of the vine caused the gazebo to collapse. The original structure was 8'x 16'.


----------



## Jacqui

Pearly said:


> View attachment 173708
> my pink Turk's cap. It's getting too big for the bed it's in, so I tried to dig up some root clumps and transplant them into the tortoise garden... But the newly planted one looks pretty dead. I'll keep watering and hoping for emerging of new shoots



Interesting bloom


----------



## Prairie Mom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So my wisteria finally caught up with those in the, "flatlands of town". Mine though while waiting, have come in much nicer.
> View attachment 173784
> I'm just wishing they had a more pleasant fragrance then the smell they do have.


Gorgeous! Do you happen to know how old your vine is?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Prairie Mom said:


> Gorgeous! Do you happen to know how old your vine is?


9-10 yearish.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 9-10 yearish.



Looks like it should be older, as big as it is. I tried growing one of those once and I failed. Yours is stunning.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

I was just recently given day lilies from a neighbor. They're not very perky right now but i assume its because of the transfer. Any advice or info on how to care for them? Is there anything special i need to know about them? 
Ive been watching youtube videos but i figured someone on this forum must have them also.


----------



## Pearly

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I was just recently given day lilies from a neighbor. They're not very perky right now but i assume its because of the transfer. Any advice or info on how to care for them? Is there anything special i need to know about them?
> Ive been watching youtube videos but i figured someone on this forum must have them also.


New plantings may not produce flowers for couple years, especially those big pretty hybrids. At planting or when dividing always put bone meal down the root hole. If yours are in the ground already, get some compost and work it in around roots. Around October get some bone meal and work that in around roots. I don't even do that. I just bone meal my new planting seeds after that they are on their own. I've learned to be patient with some perennials and not expect floral display in first year. If/when they do flower, it's just a bonus


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Pearly said:


> New plantings may not produce flowers for couple years, especially those big pretty hybrids. At planting or when dividing always put bone meal down the root hole. If yours are in the ground already, get some compost and work it in around roots. Around October get some bone meal and work that in around roots. I don't even do that. I just bone meal my new planting seeds after that they are on their own. I've learned to be patient with some perennials and not expect floral display in first year. If/when they do flower, it's just a bonus


I figured they wouldnt come up this year, which is fine, i just wanted to make sure they don't die. What is bone metal? 
And the leaves are very long, is it okay to snip them short while they're getting accustomed to the new soil and space? Or should i leave them be?


----------



## Jacqui

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I figured they wouldnt come up this year, which is fine, i just wanted to make sure they don't die. What is bone metal?
> And the leaves are very long, is it okay to snip them short while they're getting accustomed to the new soil and space? Or should i leave them be?



Bone meal.

For me, daylilies are a no fuss plant. Don't even have to plant them and they survive and grow themselves into the soil.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Jacqui said:


> Bone meal.
> 
> For me, daylilies are a no fuss plant. Don't even have to plant them and they survive and grow themselves into the soil.


Oh ! Haha , sorry, & thank you for the clarification. Im out to buy more soil today so i can space them out some more. And trim the leaves a little. Thank you


----------



## Pearly

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Oh ! Haha , sorry, & thank you for the clarification. Im out to buy more soil today so i can space them out some more. And trim the leaves a little. Thank you


You can trim, if they bother you. I never do. They are indeed a "no fuss plant"


----------



## Jacqui

Pearly said:


> You can trim, if they bother you. I never do. They are indeed a "no fuss plant"



I always leave them figuring even if droopy, they still help the plant make food.


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> Ouch! All those cacti! I love them but they always get me. You are brave to tackle those. I can't imagine repotting big ones like yours by myself. Home Depot here in Austin was selling gorgeous Golden Barrels, Agave's and couple others in HUGE (not sure what size those biggest plastic growers pots are but that's what they were. So you can imagine the size of those Golden Barrels... Ahhh!.... Dream on, Ava! They were only 129$ each! I would totally get one of those barrells.... But... How in a world would you plant it without heavy equipment??!! For me really anything bigger than root ball fitting in 1 gal pot and prickly top... is too much to handle. I gave up cacti many years ago for that reason but now with the babies in our family... I picked it back up and my collection is slowly growing. I think I might start a thread for opuntia growers. I know nothing about them other than they just grow like crazy for me here


Speaking of cactuses, my dad gave us a pot of some _Opuntia_ pads; the plant was about a foot in diameter. We have a lot of yard space so we wanted to get them out of the ugly pot and into the ground. Hubby got some leather gloves from Lowe's and planted them in the ground when I busy doing homework or not feeling well. So I miss the excitement and of course he still came back into the house and said, "Apparently leather gloves aren't enough to keep _Opuntia_ spines from getting stuck in your skin!" He's a trooper! 

Sorry I've been busy and now suffering from a cold, so I'm still catching up on the thread! I'll post photos of our tortoise garden soon too.


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> That's a beauty.
> 
> I hate to keep saying it, but so you understand why my cactus garden is such a mess...I'm still working at getting my energy back after the kidney stone episode. Last week I finally started feeling a little more energetic, but in the meantime, all this rain caused an awful lot of weed growth. So please disregard the weedy mess, and only appreciate the beautiful cactus. I'm a couple days late on the night bloomers. Most of the flowers have started closing up already. Look in the background of the first picture. That hollyhock is about 15' tall.
> View attachment 172808
> View attachment 172809
> View attachment 172810
> View attachment 172811
> View attachment 172812
> View attachment 172813
> View attachment 172814
> 
> 
> The last picture is some kind of aloe or maybe agave (I think). I bought it in one of those teeny tiny pots many years ago. When it got big enough to plant outside I did and it really took off. It's taller than I am.
> 
> Taking these pictures has made me want to get my hoe and rake and forget the greenhouse. I guess today I'll chop weeds!


LOVE it! It's making me jealous! I'd love to live in a place where I could have a cactus garden in my background. They look so relaxing. There's a nice one I visited outside of the Ethel M Chocolates factory in Las Vegas. Chocolate and a cactus garden. Is there really more you need for a relaxing trip?


----------



## Oxalis

Momof4 said:


> I picked up two new plants for a new butterfly/hummingbird garden I'm putting in next to our pool.
> 
> I really don't know much about them but the painted reds are a hybrid.
> I got a few head turns at the nursery. I think someone said they're usually yellow.
> 
> View attachment 173573
> 
> View attachment 173574


Very nice!  We're working on a butterfly garden in our yard too; let me know if you need any plant suggestions!


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> Looks fantastic!!! We've had quite a bit of rain and STILL having freezing night temps.


Same here too!


----------



## Oxalis

Jacqui said:


> Bone meal.
> 
> For me, daylilies are a no fuss plant. Don't even have to plant them and they survive and grow themselves into the soil.


Same here in Michigan. They'll grow like crazy! Everyone loves them and you can find them on the roadsides a lot. I'm more in favor of the Michigan lily (_Lilium michiganense_), which grows from a seed instead of a bulb. Go natives! I hope mine come up!! Here's a photo of them from Prairie Moon Nursery:


----------



## Momof4

Prairie Mom said:


> Pretty! I'm a little confused...what's the first one? Is it coreopsis?



Sorry, I just this. 
I looked it up and it's a Bidens.
Bidens 'BeeDance Painted Red'
Half-hardy Perennial
Ideal Foratio, ground cover
Flowering Period:July, August, September, October
Position:full sun
Hardiness:Half-hardy

Unique bicolour bidens
Best bidens for bees and butterflies
Drought tolerant
The perfect patio plant for attracting wildlife without compromising on the design and look of your garden! Bees and butterflies will be flocking to your garden this summer thanks to the intense honey scent and high nectar levels of Bidens 'Bee Dance Painted Red'. On a warm summer day, the perfume will cloud across the patio. These compact yet heavily flowering bidens plants are perfect for baskets, pots and windowboxes, or mixing into cottage garden beds and borders, coping well in periods of drought and gardener's neglect! Bidens 'Bee Dance Painted Red' stems from new breeding work, utilising hard to find species in order to extend the colour spectrum of this reliable summer basket plant. Add this easy-care plant to your baskets this summer! Height 30cm (12"). Spread: 45cm (18").


----------



## Jacqui

Oxalis said:


> Same here in Michigan. They'll grow like crazy! Everyone loves them and you can find them on the roadsides a lot. I'm more in favor of the Michigan lily (_Lilium michiganense_), which grows from a seed instead of a bulb. Go natives! I hope mine come up!! Here's a photo of them from Prairie Moon Nursery:



Those are pretty.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> Sorry, I just this.
> I looked it up and it's a Bidens.
> Bidens 'BeeDance Painted Red'
> Half-hardy Perennial
> Ideal Foratio, ground cover
> Flowering Period:July, August, September, October
> Position:full sun
> Hardiness:Half-hardy
> 
> Unique bicolour bidens
> Best bidens for bees and butterflies
> Drought tolerant
> The perfect patio plant for attracting wildlife without compromising on the design and look of your garden! Bees and butterflies will be flocking to your garden this summer thanks to the intense honey scent and high nectar levels of Bidens 'Bee Dance Painted Red'. On a warm summer day, the perfume will cloud across the patio. These compact yet heavily flowering bidens plants are perfect for baskets, pots and windowboxes, or mixing into cottage garden beds and borders, coping well in periods of drought and gardener's neglect! Bidens 'Bee Dance Painted Red' stems from new breeding work, utilising hard to find species in order to extend the colour spectrum of this reliable summer basket plant. Add this easy-care plant to your baskets this summer! Height 30cm (12"). Spread: 45cm (18").


Awesome! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Oxalis

A cloud is currently covering the sun so it scared my Stevie under his _Spirea_ bush. My excitement for the day in the garden was separating my aster from a clump of grass that was probably growing in the same tub when I bought it. Here's a photo of it from April; he's so much tinier now!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I have a different honeysuckle than the usual type that grows wild. I noticed it last year growing in an area that is going to be revamped this summer so I payed no attention to it. To me it didn't look like honeysuckle, but it started getting blooms this spring that did.


It is a very aggressive grower, I don't know where it came from. Anyone have this growing where you are? Here is what grows wild here


----------



## Yvonne G

No. I've always loved honeysuckle, but am unable to keep it alive.


----------



## MichaelaW

Turtulas-Len said:


> I have a different honeysuckle than the usual type that grows wild. I noticed it last year growing in an area that is going to be revamped this summer so I payed no attention to it. To me it didn't look like honeysuckle, but it started getting blooms this spring that did.
> View attachment 174107
> View attachment 174108
> It is a very aggressive grower, I don't know where it came from. Anyone have this growing where you are? Here is what grows wild here
> View attachment 174109


I think I do have that kind growing here. I'll have to take a photo when I have time.


----------



## Pearly

Turtulas-Len said:


> I have a different honeysuckle than the usual type that grows wild. I noticed it last year growing in an area that is going to be revamped this summer so I payed no attention to it. To me it didn't look like honeysuckle, but it started getting blooms this spring that did.
> View attachment 174107
> View attachment 174108
> It is a very aggressive grower, I don't know where it came from. Anyone have this growing where you are? Here is what grows wild here
> View attachment 174109


Is it fragrant? Few wks ago I took few "pinchings" off wild growing one on river banks in neighboring town. Ih, the smell!!! So beautiful! I wouldn't mind that thing being invasive in my garden at all, but NOT ONE cutting grew roots! I was very disappointed! It wasthis same kind as the one on your last picture. Flowers from yellowwhite


----------



## Pearly

I also seem to remember reading something about invasive honeysuckle species that was not native and rather introduced to this land, now causing problems


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Pearly said:


> but NOT ONE cutting grew roots! I was very disappointed!


By any chance did you put the cuttings in soil with rooting hormone on the end ?


----------



## Oxalis

Starting to get some blooms here. 

My fiance is really excited about his columbine plants this year:





The yellow dogwood is starting to bloom too:


----------



## Oxalis

Woo hoo! More native plants have made themselves home in the tortie garden. I finally have some photos to share:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...nclosure-and-garden.92343/page-7#post-1325593


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Pearly said:


> Is it fragrant? It has little aroma, about the same as the wild ones. I think the cool temps we are having have a lot to do with that. Not above 80 f in the month of May yet, and it ain't happening today either. Mid 50s and rain are going to make a messy Preakness this afternoon. Here is one of my neglected rose's, it is called peppermint
> 
> If you get real close to the bloom it has a peppermint smell.


----------



## Pearly

Cowboy_Ken said:


> By any chance did you put the cuttings in soil with rooting hormone on the end ?


Nah! Lately I just stick them in water and most plants start growing roots! Very exciting


----------



## Jacqui

My kind of rose from color to smell.


----------



## Yvonne G

@Jacqui : I saw this picture on the 'net and thought it looked like something you would do. It's almost the same color blue as your tortoise fence posts:


----------



## Jacqui

I did use cans in another project. Problem is in the sun, they try out quickly as there is such little root room.


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> @Jacqui : I saw this picture on the 'net and thought it looked like something you would do. It's almost the same color blue as your tortoise fence posts:


Cool way to put those ugly privacy fences to work. I have tried something similar here in one area of my backyard where neighbors have their fence (we don't). In our Texas heat I don't know what plants would survive summer. Unless I went out there with my hose several times a day. Bummer for me! I love that blue too!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Starting to get some blooms here.
> 
> My fiance is really excited about his columbine plants this year:
> 
> View attachment 174219
> View attachment 174220
> 
> 
> The yellow dogwood is starting to bloom too:
> 
> View attachment 174221
> View attachment 174222


I would be too! I love that kind of Columbine


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Woo hoo! More native plants have made themselves home in the tortie garden. I finally have some photos to share:
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...nclosure-and-garden.92343/page-7#post-1325593


It's a fantastic thread!


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> @Jacqui : I saw this picture on the 'net and thought it looked like something you would do. It's almost the same color blue as your tortoise fence posts:


Would the cans need holes in the bottom to drain out rainwater?


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> Starting to get some blooms here.
> 
> My fiance is really excited about his columbine plants this year:
> 
> View attachment 174219
> View attachment 174220
> 
> 
> The yellow dogwood is starting to bloom too:
> 
> View attachment 174221
> View attachment 174222


I used to have this columbine, as well as few other colors. Now all I have is yellow one, and all over the NE side of my garden. I love yours though


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> I would be too! I love that kind of Columbine





Pearly said:


> I used to have this columbine, as well as few other colors. Now all I have is yellow one, and all over the NE side of my garden. I love yours though


Hubby says thanks!  It's one of his favorite plants this year.


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> Would the cans need holes in the bottom to drain out rainwater?


On those real hot days they wouldn't, but normally you have have drainage unless dealing with bog or pond plants. Plus those little can would get sohot and just bake the soil and roots in there. I always felt sorry for those poor plants. Now for you guys, living up North that maybe a whole different story. You could try drilling few holes or put some hydroballs or even lava rock on the bottom for drainage


----------



## Pearly

Prairie Mom said:


> It's a fantastic thread!


Agreed


----------



## Jacqui

Oxalis said:


> Would the cans need holes in the bottom to drain out rainwater?



Yes, in my opinion all pots need holes.


----------



## Jacqui

Pearly said:


> Cool way to put those ugly privacy fences to work. I have tried something similar here in one area of my backyard where neighbors have their fence (we don't). In our Texas heat I don't know what plants would survive summer. Unless I went out there with my hose several times a day. Bummer for me! I love that blue too!



Maybe rose moss or succulents?


----------



## Oxalis

Jacqui said:


> Yes, in my opinion all pots need holes.


This is what my fiance says too; he seems to do a lot of gardening research so I trust him... so far. XD My first thought with the pots was air plants (_Tillandsia_) or something of the sort.

Up all night studying again and thank goodness for a Tortoise Forum break. This last course really blows!!!  Grr, just gimme my diploma so I can get back to tortoise gardening!


----------



## Pearly

Jacqui said:


> Maybe rose moss or succulents?


Maybe so but in my are to be able to keep ANYTHING alive through our summer heat I'd have to be out there watering in am, noon and probably again late afternoon. Our temps at times reach triple digits. Had one summer here that average temp was 100F and on many occasions 110F! That lasted for 3 months. That year we lost many old trees in the area. The drought seems to be over now with the arrival of El Niño, but I remember when used to going to church part of weekly mass offering was "for the rain for this parched land". The city restricts water use during drought as well. This is when I decided to start converting my garden to native plants, or at least big bulk of them. I love the colors and textures of different flowers and lately starting to appreciate plants for the foliage so endless possibilities. My garden is a collection of different specimens. It's not a "theme garden" nor does it have color scheme. I just enjoy all of my plants and always look for new ones. Trips to different nurseries are my favorite pastime away from home. It feeds my soul


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> This is what my fiance says too; he seems to do a lot of gardening research so I trust him... so far. XD My first thought with the pots was air plants (_Tillandsia_) or something of the sort.
> 
> Up all night studying again and thank goodness for a Tortoise Forum break. This last course really blows!!!  Grr, just gimme my diploma so I can get back to tortoise gardening!


Good luck with that. What's your area of study?


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> Maybe so but in my are to be able to keep ANYTHING alive through our summer heat I'd have to be out there watering in am, noon and probably again late afternoon. Our temps at times reach triple digits. Had one summer here that average temp was 100F and on many occasions 110F! That lasted for 3 months. That year we lost many old trees in the area. The drought seems to be over now with the arrival of El Niño, but I remember when used to going to church part of weekly mass offering was "for the rain for this parched land". The city restricts water use during drought as well. This is when I decided to start converting my garden to native plants, or at least big bulk of them. I love the colors and textures of different flowers and lately starting to appreciate plants for the foliage so endless possibilities. My garden is a collection of different specimens. It's not a "theme garden" nor does it have color scheme. I just enjoy all of my plants and always look for new ones. Trips to different nurseries are my favorite pastime away from home. It feeds my soul


People have themed gardens?!  Maybe ours has a native theme then too. We have spent a lot of time researching natives for our landscaping before diving right in with something else. The front yard is mostly empty so adding a native butterfly garden will add lots of color. I enjoy the purples, oranges, and reds. We have a few oddball non-natives just to mix it up too; I love my Iceland poppy.  I love your idea for trips. We just did a weekend trip to the native plant nursery near the state capital. That's correct, we planned our mini vacation around the trip to a nursery... we are such nerds! 


Pearly said:


> Good luck with that. What's your area of study?


One semester away from my master's in library and information science! I actually walked for commencement already because I should graduate in the summer, and they let you choose that ceremony or the December one. This class is on research methodology; I wish my native tortoise plant list could exempt me from it!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Looks like the end of my Iris and Tulips, that white is my balloon plant, too cool


----------



## Oxalis

maggie3fan said:


> View attachment 174750
> View attachment 174751
> View attachment 174752
> View attachment 174753
> Looks like the end of my Iris and Tulips, that white is my balloon plant, too cool


Wow, such awesome colors!! Where did you get those black irises and purple roses?!  Excellent bellflower too! Can't wait till mine blooms too.


----------



## Pearly

maggie3fan said:


> View attachment 174750
> View attachment 174751
> View attachment 174752
> View attachment 174753
> Looks like the end of my Iris and Tulips, that white is my balloon plant, too cool


I've seen lavender and pink balloon flowers, never seen them in white. Very pretty! And that iris!!! Ahhh! Almost black... None of mine are that color. I do have a little hybrid rose similar to yours. Is that Japanese Maple tree? I love those! Planted one 20 yrs ago when we first moved into this house and I was a very much novice gardener. Didn't know didly about different soil, sun/shade, water requirements of different plants. My poor little Maple struggled for couple of years getting scorched by sun and beat up by crosswinds. It was planted in worst possible spot for shade loving delicate ornamental tree. I tried to move it to a quiet spot of the garden with afternoon shade but the roots didn't like the trauma of being dug up. I haven't seen them sold in 1 gal pots since then Maggie yours is gorgeous! You must have it in ideal spot where it likes to grow. They are so.... zen


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Looky no spines.


I have been looking for this for years, an opuntia that is spine-less and able to survive our cold wet winters with no special care. It also has some size to it, the large pad in the pic is 12 inches. The only downfall is it grows like humifusa. I've kept it outside in pots and planted in the ground for 2 winters and haven't lost any yet


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Look at my Rhoadie.......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Turtulas-Len said:


> Looky no spines.
> View attachment 174914
> View attachment 174913
> I have been looking for this for years, an opuntia that is spine-less and able to survive our cold wet winters with no special care. It also has some size to it, the large pad in the pic is 12 inches. The only downfall is it grows like humifusa. I've kept it outside in pots and planted in the ground for 2 winters and haven't lost any yet




If you decide to pass out any pads, I'd be glad to buy one. My optunia all have spines and must be in pots so I can move them out of the rain or snow.......


----------



## Turtulas-Len

maggie3fan said:


> If you decide to pass out any pads, I'd be glad to buy one. My optunia all have spines and must be in pots so I can move them out of the rain or snow.......


Sure, I just need the shipping cost reimbursed and an address to send it to. No charge for the pads.


----------



## Pearly

Turtulas-Len said:


> Sure, I just need the shipping cost reimbursed and an address to send it to. No charge for the pads.


No spines at all??? Even tiny glochods in those "pimples"???? I have a spineless, it looks and is called that. Before I knew better I tried to handle it with bare hands... Omg!!!! Glochids hurt!!! Anyway, if you do have surplus of more mature pads I'd love to take some off your hands and will cover cost of shipping of yourchoice beforehand. You just let me know the approximate weight and company that's convenient for you to use, and I send you a check, then you cash the check and ship my cactus what do you think?


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> No spines at all??? Even tiny glochods in those "pimples"???? I have a spineless, it looks and is called that. Before I knew better I tried to handle it with bare hands... Omg!!!! Glochids hurt!!! Anyway, if you do have surplus of more mature pads I'd love to take some off your hands and will cover cost of shipping of yourchoice beforehand. You just let me know the approximate weight and company that's convenient for you to use, and I send you a check, then you cash the check and ship my cactus what do you think?


Spineless cactus. It's a precious commodity around here!  That is a lovely cactus photo, @Turtulas-Len!


maggie3fan said:


> Look at my Rhoadie.......
> View attachment 174920
> View attachment 174921


Wonderful! Those blooms can really make a yard shine!  It looks like a nice place to hang out.


----------



## N2TORTS

some new blooms for spring 2016 already ........




and one of my favo Hibiscus .....




Here is a big "spineless" (to the right).....btw they do have spines on the young growth...as the cactus (pad's) matures the tiny spines fall off.


----------



## Oxalis

N2TORTS said:


> some new blooms for spring 2016 already ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one of my favo Hibiscus .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a big "spineless" (to the right).....btw they do have spines on the young growth...as the cactus (pad's) matures the tiny spines fall off.


Very cool!! I love it. I'll have to show your photos to my hubby.  I just love the hibiscus colors! Is that a cactus flower in the first photo? Nicely done!


----------



## N2TORTS

Oxalis said:


> Very cool!! I love it. I'll have to show your photos to my hubby.  I just love the hibiscus colors! Is that a cactus flower in the first photo? Nicely done!



It is actually called an Epiphyllum or Epi's for short……Both of my Grandparents (passed) are very well known in these and have their own Hybrids and patents’ on them……I guess where I got my green thumbs.

When others bloom I will share. There is one that is named actually after my grandmother’s full name …as well which I think is neat.


----------



## Prairie Mom

N2TORTS said:


> It is actually called an Epiphyllum or Epi's for short……Both of my Grandparents (passed) are very well known in these and have their own Hybrids and patents’ on them……I guess where I got my green thumbs.
> 
> When others bloom I will share. There is one that is named actually after my grandmother’s full name …as well which I think is neat.


It doesn't get much cooler than this! Definitely makes your garden even more meaningful!


----------



## Prairie Mom

N2TORTS said:


> some new blooms for spring 2016 already ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one of my favo Hibiscus .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a big "spineless" (to the right).....btw they do have spines on the young growth...as the cactus (pad's) matures the tiny spines fall off.


Some of those blooms look so incredible, you would think they were photoshopped to get those colors!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm still working on this year's vegetable gardens (I'm not late or anything, it's still been surprisingly cold at night). I'm doing so much home construction that I'm choosing to neglect my flower beds that are going to be in serious need next year, but will definitely take all the nearly free food I can plant. I'm planting a few things I've never grown before. I'm growing Brussel sprouts, sweet potatoes, and some greens like Pak choi that I've never grown before. Some of these have a long growing season, so I'm curious how they'll do in my climate.


----------



## N2TORTS

Prairie Mom said:


> Some of those blooms look so incredible, you would think they were photoshopped to get those colors!


I can promise you their not photo-shopped..........

Some Blooms from last year ......












Like Plumerias?


----------



## Prairie Mom

N2TORTS said:


> I can promise you their not photo-shopped..........
> 
> Some Blooms from last year ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Plumerias?


Oh... I totally believe you! I've followed all of your garden photo postings


----------



## N2TORTS

Prairie Mom said:


> Oh... I totally believe you! I've followed all of your garden photo postings


Plus ......my new camera Kicks Azzzzzzz.....Only took me 4 different kinds ~ Buy and return till I found one that shoots very good shots , easy to use and fun to share that fits my needs ...

Sorta like my first few marriages' ........<giggle>..... <~....just kidding ....

(second post of pics was from old camera ......can't wait till other new blooms arrive.)


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

The jealousy! I need a backyard so i can really get my gardening on. My daylilies i got from a neighbor stopped yellowing so quick (i think so anyway)
Ill be pretty disappointed if they die. But theyre suppose to be hardy plants so we'll see


----------



## Prairie Mom

N2TORTS said:


> Plus ......my new camera Kicks Azzzzzzz.....Only took me 4 different kinds ~ Buy and return till I found one that shoots very good shots , easy to use and fun to share that fits my needs ...
> 
> Sorta like my first few marriages' ........<giggle>..... <~....just kidding ....
> 
> (second post of pics was from old camera ......can't wait till other new blooms arrive.)


I'm holding so much back!!!  --The whole "easy to use and fun to share" ...oh man!!!!

I'm jealous of your awesome camera. I always have crummy cheapo ones, because I can never keep little hands off!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> The jealousy! I need a backyard so i can really get my gardening on. My daylilies i got from a neighbor stopped yellowing so quick (i think so anyway)
> Ill be pretty disappointed if they die. But theyre suppose to be hardy plants so we'll see


What do you mean they stopped 'yellowing'? 

Also, I don't think you need a big back yard. Some of my favorite gardens have been made by people who used their creativity and did awesome things with what they had.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Prairie Mom said:


> What do you mean they stopped 'yellowing'?
> 
> Also, I don't think you need a big back yard. Some of my favorite gardens have been made by people who used their creativity and did awesome things with what they had.


The tips were yellow when i got them, and some leaves. Then i snipped them and they got yellow again, but now its not so much ? And theyre not limp. I assume it was from being out of the ground for a day and the transfer. 
I just want a garden for more plants. Lol my balcony is getting crowded. I had to take some plants to my moms. 
Waiting for my boyfriend to get back in 3 weeks so we can get those planter boxes you can hang off your window or balcony.


----------



## Oxalis

N2TORTS said:


> I can promise you their not photo-shopped..........
> 
> Some Blooms from last year ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Plumerias?


I just love all your plants!  I'll have to check out more of your threads soon!

I posted some more tort garden photos!  http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...nclosure-and-garden.92343/page-8#post-1329875

Also, I have a question for the gardening experts here. What's the deal with my hollyhock flowers? Is there a fungus attacking the leaves? There are these little brown spheres attaching themselves to the leaves and it doesn't look good. The photo below has not fully progressed but I have some others just covered in this. Let me know if I should remove the leaves or the whole plant. The bigger hollyhock in the back even has this growth on the stem so I don't know if it'll make it.





Let me know if I should get some better photos. I don't have the best camera.


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> I just love all your plants!  I'll have to check out more of your threads soon!
> 
> I posted some more tort garden photos!  http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...nclosure-and-garden.92343/page-8#post-1329875
> 
> Also, I have a question for the gardening experts here. What's the deal with my hollyhock flowers? Is there a fungus attacking the leaves? There are these little brown spheres attaching themselves to the leaves and it doesn't look good. The photo below has not fully progressed but I have some others just covered in this. Let me know if I should remove the leaves or the whole plant. The bigger hollyhock in the back even has this growth on the stem so I don't know if it'll make it.
> 
> View attachment 175496
> View attachment 175497
> 
> 
> Let me know if I should get some better photos. I don't have the best camera.


I've got to run now, will check back in tonight. Just wanted to say that mine (hollyhocks) have never been perfect either, but I thought it was just the Texas heat and pretty bad soil... What's your weather been like? Lots of rain like we've had over here?


----------



## Yvonne G

I guess hollyhock is pretty tasty to bugs as well as tortoises, because my hollyhock leaves are being eaten too. I've not been able to discover my culprit. Yours looks like some sort of scale insect. Can you pick off one of those browns spots with a fingernail? Then squish it and see if its a bug.


----------



## Pearly

My hollyhocks get more like "rust" spots

but what do you guys think about this beauty??? My Mom just texted it to me from her way to work


----------



## Yvonne G

Pearly said:


> My hollyhocks get more like "rust" spots
> View attachment 175522
> but what do you guys think about this beauty??? My Mom just texted it to me from her way to work



I've seen something similar (mimosa) only it has pink flowers. This is really pretty. Do you know what it is?


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> I've seen something similar (mimosa) only it has pink flowers. This is really pretty. Do you know what it is?


Sure! It's Royal Poinciana in South Florida. It's a large tree (think bigger than mimosa) and those striking blooms which last for 4-6 wks around this time of the year. The closest thing to it that I have found here in Texas is Pride of Barbados m, but that's a bush, and flowers are not as dense as on poinciana tree. Drive down hwy US 1 from South Miami all the way down to Key West is magical at this time of year with poinciana trees all over. I just love them, and wanted to share


----------



## Momof4

I think I have two mimosa trees, but they don't even compare to the stunning red one!!


----------



## Yvonne G

That poinciana is just breathtaking! I Googled it and WOW!! I'd love to have one.


----------



## Jacqui

My hollihocks get a rusty spot look, but they are from these little bugs which suck the juice.


----------



## Pearly

how anout this one? It's Tabebuia. Also South Florida.


also tabebuia yellow (more common) variety they usually bloom around Easter


----------



## Pearly

poinciana flowers closer up

and here:

is her close "shrub relative" that I grow in my garden Pride of Barbados. It has more yellow/orange and differently structured flower branch


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> That poinciana is just breathtaking! I Googled it and WOW!! I'd love to have one.




Me too!!


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> That poinciana is just breathtaking! I Googled it and WOW!! I'd love to have one.


Yeah me too! Unfortunately subtropics only. Unless they hybridize some cold hardy variety. Don't feel bad! You have the lilacs! Apple tree blossoms... Gorgeous peonies, hydrangeas, tulips, rhododendrons....Ahhhh...!... 
In Texas I'm in between, don't get either, it's too hot for the continental climate trees/plants, and the couple of days below freezing gets the tropicals...


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> View attachment 175641
> poinciana flowers closer up
> View attachment 175642
> and here:
> View attachment 175643
> is her close "shrub relative" that I grow in my garden Pride of Barbados. It has more yellow/orange and differently structured flower branch


Oh my, those are some crazy flowers!!


Jacqui said:


> My hollihocks get a rusty spot look, but they are from these little bugs which suck the juice.


Thanks for the input, guys!  So as long as it's OK to keep feeding to my tortoise, I'll leave it in the garden.

First mini rose has bloomed this year. They make great tortoise treats.



_Opuntia_ is really growing this first year in the ground!


----------



## Jacqui

Like this on your hollihocks?


----------



## Yvonne G

That looks like scale, Jacqui.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> The tips were yellow when i got them, and some leaves. Then i snipped them and they got yellow again, but now its not so much ? And theyre not limp. I assume it was from being out of the ground for a day and the transfer.
> I just want a garden for more plants. Lol my balcony is getting crowded. I had to take some plants to my moms.
> Waiting for my boyfriend to get back in 3 weeks so we can get those planter boxes you can hang off your window or balcony.


Okay! Now I'm dying to see your balcony! Photos PLEASE!!!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Prairie Mom said:


> Okay! Now I'm dying to see your balcony! Photos PLEASE!!!


Haha right now its just a bunch of pots with little sprouts. Im about to move my last daylily pot to my moms. The ones at her house have full sunlight and some have begun to grow stems with little flower sprouts. The one on my balcony gets sun for a few hours so its still just leaves. 
Promise ill post some when the flowers are a little bigger and we get the window box


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Turtulas-Len said:


> Looky no spines.
> View attachment 174914
> View attachment 174913
> I have been looking for this for years, an opuntia that is spine-less and able to survive our cold wet winters with no special care. It also has some size to it, the large pad in the pic is 12 inches. The only downfall is it grows like humifusa. I've kept it outside in pots and planted in the ground for 2 winters and haven't lost any yet


I found that these plants stand back up really good after it gets warm. This is the same plant in both pics. taken about a week and half apart.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Here is some of the Russian's cactus, They are going to be real pretty for a few days soon.


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> Here is some of the Russian's cactus, They are going to be real pretty for a few days soon.
> View attachment 175943


Nice cactus blooms!  I hope I get some on mine this year. The bigger cactus patch is from my dad and I think he said it's bloomed before. He's really the one with the green thumb. I think his trick is to water at both morning and night. 


Jacqui said:


> View attachment 175761
> View attachment 175763
> View attachment 175764
> 
> Like this on your hollihocks?


Oh yes, definitely looks like this!


----------



## wellington

ANIMAL SAFE WEED KILLER

Caution-it will kill flowers and grass too, so be very exact when you use it. Just thought I would share. Oh, it does work.

Natural weed killer
1-gallon white vinegar
2-cups Epsom salts
1/4-cup blue dawn dish soap


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Some of my other opuntia without long spines but have the little sneaky ones.Each is different than the others.




This last one does have long spines but I wanted to show how it is growing, I can still get in and out this door. It is close to the Russian tortoise cactus but the blooms are different


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> I can still get in and out this door.
> View attachment 176038


Haha! Nice! ;D


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Some of my other opuntia without long spines but have the little sneaky ones.Each is different than the others.
> View attachment 176039
> View attachment 176040
> View attachment 176041
> View attachment 176042
> This last one does have long spines but I wanted to show how it is growing, I can still get in and out this door. It is close to the Russian tortoise cactus but the blooms are different
> View attachment 176038



That first one is going to be a beauty in a couple days. Be sure to post again once it blooms all over the plant.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Determined Russian reaching,

They will never eat it all but enjoy trying.


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> Determined Russian reaching,
> View attachment 176465
> They will never eat it all but enjoy trying.
> View attachment 176464


Oh, too cute!!


----------



## Jacqui

wellington said:


> ANIMAL SAFE WEED KILLER
> 
> Caution-it will kill flowers and grass too, so be very exact when you use it. Just thought I would share. Oh, it does work.
> 
> Natural weed killer
> 1-gallon white vinegar
> 2-cups Epsom salts
> 1/4-cup blue dawn dish soap



I found it did not work on my stinging nettles.


----------



## Pearly

Turtulas-Len said:


> Determined Russian reaching,
> 
> View attachment 176465
> They will never eat it all but enjoy trying.
> View attachment 176464


Omg!!!! It looks like you've got 2 different ones in there, ine with lemony-yellow and the other with almost orangy-yellow blooms... I'm jelous!!! Beeathtaking!!!!


----------



## Pearly

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 175761
> View attachment 175763
> View attachment 175764
> 
> Like this on your hollihocks?


Yep! Same thing! And I don't see it on any other plants


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> That looks like scale, Jacqui.


It's not the kind of scale I know. It doesn't rub off like the scale does


----------



## Pearly

Turtulas-Len said:


> Determined Russian reaching,
> View attachment 176465
> They will never eat it all but enjoy trying.
> View attachment 176464


So beautiful! Do you ever have to prune it? Or is just harvesting for torts enough to keep it in shape?


----------



## David Schmidt

Turtulas-Len said:


> Determined Russian reaching,
> View attachment 176465
> They will never eat it all but enjoy trying.
> View attachment 176464


Assuming I would start a cactus garden like yours how long would it take me to grow a good size plant from a single pad


----------



## Yvonne G

David Schmidt said:


> Assuming I would start a cactus garden like yours how long would it take me to grow a good size plant from a single pad



Those opuntia plants are pretty fast-growing. It takes a while for the roots to take hold, but I'd say, maybe by next summer you would have a plant with at least 4 pads on it.


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> Those opuntia plants are pretty fast-growing. It takes a while for the roots to take hold, but I'd say, maybe by next summer you would have a plant with at least 4 pads on it.


And also I think a lot has to do with the maturity of the pads you use to start the plant with. I've used the very top pads and it took them several years to get going and start "bushing out", but those "lower level" pads should start making baby pads pretty much immediately if it's the growing season


----------



## wellington

Jacqui said:


> I found it did not work on my stinging nettles.


A weed with that name probably only dies by fire.
I don't have any clue what kind of weeds it does and doesn't work for. Maybe if you upped the amount of salt and vinegar. I don't know, might be worth a try.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Leaving to go to the bank today i noticed something... Weird. The bank, buildings around my bank, my job, and my apartment complex all have yellow daylilies, some smaller no-buds-or-flowers-yet-just-leaves daylilies, spider plants on the side and these colorful small flowers that look like little petunias at first, spaced about 5" apart from each other in the front. 
Not sure if they all have the same landscaping company or not. It was just weird. 
Now i hope the daylilies i have arent yellow


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Oxalis said:


> Nice cactus blooms!  I hope I get some on mine this year. The bigger cactus patch is from my dad and I think he said it's bloomed before. He's really the one with the green thumb. I think his trick is to water at both morning and night.



Like your dad I water the cold tolerant cactus I have more than most people would recommend.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Pearly said:


> So beautiful! Do you ever have to prune it? Or is just harvesting for torts enough to keep it in shape?


I have to prune it so I can get between them and the wall behind, also at the outer walls so the tortoises can't climb up and out.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Prairie Mom said:


> Okay! Now I'm dying to see your balcony! Photos PLEASE!!!


I didnt forget!


I took the big wooden pot and a couple other pots to my moms again after this. Its mostly just tortoise edibles now. And my bf also wants chairs out on the balcony so i will have to rearrange and clean up some


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> View attachment 176756
> 
> And my bf also wants chairs out on the balcony so i will have to rearrange and clean up some


And maybe you can stop at garage/yard sales or second-hand shops to get some nice retro type planters to help dress it up?


----------



## Pearly

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I didnt forget!
> View attachment 176756
> 
> I took the big wooden pot and a couple other pots to my moms again after this. Its mostly just tortoise edibles now. And my bf also wants chairs out on the balcony so i will have to rearrange and clean up some


Ahhhh.... Reminds me of a my college years.... Very happy times when I lived in a small apartment with nice balcony... Happy memories...


----------



## Yvonne G

I would get some cinderblocks and 1x12 planks and make shelves along in front of the railing.


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> I would get some cinderblocks and 1x12 planks and make shelves along in front of the railing.


Nice! I must say though that I'm glad my hubby let me bring in some Ikea bookshelves instead of suggesting cinder blocks and wood boards in our living room.  Good times.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And maybe you can stop at garage/yard sales or second-hand shops to get some nice retro type planters to help dress it up?


Yes. Thats usually my boyfriends job though. Hes usually the "it doesnt look nice like that....it needs to match the furniture.. Blah blah" lol


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Yvonne G said:


> I would get some cinderblocks and 1x12 planks and make shelves along in front of the railing.


Thats a really good idea!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I would get some cinderblocks and 1x12 planks and make shelves along in front of the railing.


Personally, I like it for the storage of the L.P.'s. I've got loads of 33-1/3's. Sure they're warped enough that if you plug the center hole they hold water, but that's the point, right? I just realized there's likely a large number of members who have little idea what I'm referring to with a "vinyl" reference.
So it goes.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Personally, I like it for the storage of the L.P.'s. I've got loads of 33-1/3's. Sure they're warped enough that if you plug the center hole they hold water, but that's the point, right? I just realized there's likely a large number of members who have little idea what I'm referring to with a "vinyl" reference.
> So it goes.



It does tend to give away ones age.


----------



## Yvonne G

My volunteer tomato plant, that's growing in a crack between the black top and the cement, has a little tomato on it already!


----------



## Oxalis

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Personally, I like it for the storage of the L.P.'s. I've got loads of 33-1/3's. Sure they're warped enough that if you plug the center hole they hold water, but that's the point, right? I just realized there's likely a large number of members who have little idea what I'm referring to with a "vinyl" reference.
> So it goes.


No worries, I grew up with a great vinyl collection from my dad. I suppose they'll all be inherited by my brother and me when Dad passes on. I have no idea where I'd be storing those!


----------



## Oxalis

Oxalis said:


> First mini rose has bloomed this year. They make great tortoise treats.
> View attachment 175695


Forgot to post this; Stevie got to enjoy the first rose of the season. Of course! 




There are plenty more flowers to go around!




I'll be stuck inside with homework and cleaning, but here's Steve now having fun in the sun:


----------



## Momof4

Took a pic of my best looking agapanthus out of like 30 I have. 

And my sago that seems to be doing pretty well.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

@Momof4 they're gorgeous !!


----------



## TardisTortoise

Momof4 said:


> Took a pic of my best looking agapanthus out of like 30 I have.
> 
> And my sago that seems to be doing pretty well.
> 
> View attachment 177146
> 
> View attachment 177147
> 
> View attachment 177148


Careful no doggies can get to that Sago. It drops some seeds that they seem to really like to eat. Causes liver failure. Beautiful plants!


----------



## Momof4

TardisTortoise said:


> Careful no doggies can get to that Sago. It drops some seeds that they seem to really like to eat. Causes liver failure. Beautiful plants!



I didn't know that, but my dog doesn't really go in the front yard.


----------



## Yvonne G

Believe it or not, there's a pond in there somewhere! This morning I spent a couple hours cutting off the seed heads from the (I think it's called) sedge, then knocking down the weeds to the ground with the string trimmer. I don't like to use the string trimmer near the pond because all the cuttings go in the water. But desperate times called for desperate measures. Then I came in the house to research if there was an animal friendly weed killer. The consensus is that sedge is VERY hard to kill. But I read an article that I'm going to try:

http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/special/organic/homemade-pet-friendly-weed-killer.htm

I'm going to mix the salt and vinegar together. I may have to use it a couple times, but I'm determined.

I also learned from this article that cornstarch is a good pre emergent weed control. So all those sedge seeds that fell out while I was cutting them are going to sprout, but I'm going to try the cornstarch method of control.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I didnt forget!
> View attachment 176756
> 
> I took the big wooden pot and a couple other pots to my moms again after this. Its mostly just tortoise edibles now. And my bf also wants chairs out on the balcony so i will have to rearrange and clean up some


That's fantastic!!!!! What a cool balcony!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> My volunteer tomato plant, that's growing in a crack between the black top and the cement, has a little tomato on it already!
> 
> View attachment 177042
> View attachment 177043


That's crazy!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Forgot to post this; Stevie got to enjoy the first rose of the season. Of course!
> 
> View attachment 177082
> 
> 
> There are plenty more flowers to go around!
> 
> View attachment 177084
> 
> 
> I'll be stuck inside with homework and cleaning, but here's Steve now having fun in the sun:
> 
> View attachment 177085


Beautiful!!! Stevie looks so happy and his garden is so cool!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> Took a pic of my best looking agapanthus out of like 30 I have.
> 
> And my sago that seems to be doing pretty well.
> 
> View attachment 177146
> 
> View attachment 177147
> 
> View attachment 177148


THIRTY!!! Your gardens are so impressive


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 177214
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, there's a pond in there somewhere! This morning I spent a couple hours cutting off the seed heads from the (I think it's called) sedge, then knocking down the weeds to the ground with the string trimmer. I don't like to use the string trimmer near the pond because all the cuttings go in the water. But desperate times called for desperate measures. Then I came in the house to research if there was an animal friendly weed killer. The consensus is that sedge is VERY hard to kill. But I read an article that I'm going to try:
> 
> http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/special/organic/homemade-pet-friendly-weed-killer.htm
> 
> I'm going to mix the salt and vinegar together. I may have to use it a couple times, but I'm determined.
> 
> I also learned from this article that cornstarch is a good pre emergent weed control. So all those sedge seeds that fell out while I was cutting them are going to sprout, but I'm going to try the cornstarch method of control.


Let me know how the corn starch works!!!


----------



## Momof4

Prairie Mom said:


> THIRTY!!! Your gardens are so impressive



Well, let me go count them.


----------



## Prairie Mom

About to head out to do my own mountains of weeding and a little more planting if I can get to it today. I don't have much time to spend on my garden this year and the little time I do have is being spent in favor of home repairs, construction, organizing, and oh yeah....4 kids and a million animals! Hoping for a little fun and travel in there this summer too!


----------



## Momof4

Just counted and there were really 30! 
That was a guess. I think I need to water them more because they are small this year.


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> Let me know how the corn starch works!!!


Me too!


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom said:


> Let me know how the corn starch works!!!



The biggest seed sprouting comes late winter, early spring. So I'm not going to spread the cornstarch until middle of winter.


----------



## Blakem

I love seeing all of the flowers and plants, but I'm surprised that I don't see any vegetable garden pictures!


----------



## Momof4

Blake m said:


> I love seeing all of the flowers and plants, but I'm surprised that I don't see any vegetable garden pictures!



Good point! We have seeds for some veggies but haven't planted them


----------



## Jacqui

Blake m said:


> I love seeing all of the flowers and plants, but I'm surprised that I don't see any vegetable garden pictures!



What are those?


----------



## Oxalis

Blake m said:


> I love seeing all of the flowers and plants, but I'm surprised that I don't see any vegetable garden pictures!


Hubby was late in starting his veggie garden this year because his old garden was filled with some raspberry plants my dad gave us!  He planted some herbs and various seeds. I know there's some corn, peas, broccoli, and squash coming up. I'll have to post photos when they grow bigger.


----------



## Yvonne G

This is my pond after I used the string trimmer on it yesterday:




And this is a close-up of a clump of sedge. Notice that just from yesterday the new leaves have grown up about 2" (It's the clump just about in the center of the picture right above the fancy broken block):




And this is a close-up of the clover about an hour after I sprayed with vinegar and salt:




It has already started to die. I know I'm going to have to hit it a couple more times to be sure I've killed all the roots, but I'm impressed with how quickly vinegar and salt works.


----------



## Pearly

Let me know how that sedge killing hob goes. It is probably the only weed that I really don't like. Old Texan farmers call it "nut sedge" it has those deep roots and tuberous bulbs. It may look like you dig up the whole thing but there is entire undeground network of those skinny dry roots and bulbs. My garden has been under this sedge attack for past few years but this spring it's been worse than ever. I think I'll try that salt/vinegar too


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> This is my pond after I used the string trimmer on it yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 177387
> 
> 
> And this is a close-up of a clump of sedge. Notice that just from yesterday the new leaves have grown up about 2" (It's the clump just about in the center of the picture right above the fancy broken block):
> 
> View attachment 177388
> 
> 
> And this is a close-up of the clover about an hour after I sprayed with vinegar and salt:
> 
> View attachment 177389
> 
> 
> It has already started to die. I know I'm going to have to hit it a couple more times to be sure I've killed all the roots, but I'm impressed with how quickly vinegar and salt works.


Won't salt alter the soil chemistry and prevent future plants from growing there?  Sorry if I missed it and that's your mission all along! 


Pearly said:


> Let me know how that sedge killing hob goes. It is probably the only weed that I really don't like. Old Texan farmers call it "nut sedge" it has those deep roots and tuberous bulbs. It may look like you dig up the whole thing but there is entire undeground network of those skinny dry roots and bulbs. My garden has been under this sedge attack for past few years but this spring it's been worse than ever. I think I'll try that salt/vinegar too


I hate that! We're having that problem with some Chinese lantern (_Physalis alkekengi_) we planted last year. There's a whole underground root system that is causing plants to spring up every so often. We keep pulling the seedlings out instead of digging up the roots because it's huge and, well, we're lazy... XD


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, eventually the salt will kill the soil. I'm fine with that.

So I've been trying to identify my Euphorbia plants. I go online and look at pictures of Euphorbias then make a note of what I have and write the names on a nice plastic label stake. I went around this a.m. and put stakes in about 6 of my Euphorbias.

Just now I was taking a guy around to see the tortoises and there were three plant I.D. tags laying on the blacktop just outside my door. Thank you, Misty!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> This is my pond after I used the string trimmer on it yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 177387
> 
> 
> And this is a close-up of a clump of sedge. Notice that just from yesterday the new leaves have grown up about 2" (It's the clump just about in the center of the picture right above the fancy broken block):
> 
> View attachment 177388
> 
> 
> And this is a close-up of the clover about an hour after I sprayed with vinegar and salt:
> 
> View attachment 177389
> 
> 
> It has already started to die. I know I'm going to have to hit it a couple more times to be sure I've killed all the roots, but I'm impressed with how quickly vinegar and salt works.


Very different from few weeks ago when we were there........Irene and I admire you!！!！


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Very different from few weeks ago when we were there........Irene and I admire you!！!！



I'm trying, I really am! It's getting there slowly but surely. You should see the dead plants now. After sitting in the sun all day long, the vegetation around the pond is totally brown and dead! And it is now obvious to see where I missed. I completely forgot to spray along the property line fence at the back of the pond. (And I've used up all the vinegar and salt!)


----------



## Blakem

The first of this year's veggies! We started then a little early. First picture, Cherokee purple heirloom, second is pole beans, and the third is some of my squash/zucchini harvest. 

The flowers are a work in progress. I'm very impressed with the variety you guys have!


----------



## Blakem

And here's one part of my garden!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Jealousy is in the air!


----------



## Yvonne G

Very nice, Blake. I don't usually start my garden until fall, then I plant lettuces and greens that are ok with frost.


----------



## Oxalis

Blake m said:


> And here's one part of my garden!


That looks lovely. It must be nice to have some shade in your garden as well. I'm constantly making sure any new plants are full or part-sun!


----------



## Blakem

Yvonne G said:


> Very nice, Blake. I don't usually start my garden until fall, then I plant lettuces and greens that are ok with frost.


Thanks. I haven't planted much of a fall garden before, but I'll try it this year. I believe we have the same type of climate so I'm sure it would do well.


----------



## Blakem

Oxalis said:


> That looks lovely. It must be nice to have some shade in your garden as well. I'm constantly making sure any new plants are full or part-sun!


They definitely get sun for six to eight hours (some parts more) during the day. It's definitely a learning experience with this area of my yard.

Looking forward to seeing others post their vegetables soon


----------



## Oxalis

Blake m said:


> They definitely get sun for six to eight hours (some parts more) during the day. It's definitely a learning experience with this area of my yard.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing others post their vegetables soon


Our cherries are turning more red. They should look nice from our recent rain -- I'll take a photo when I get home.  Perfect tortoise weather outside today.


----------



## christinaland128

I was told these were all hibiscus? Can anyone help me out? ;D http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Are-all-of-these-HIBISCUS?.142761/


----------



## Pearly

Blake m said:


> The first of this year's veggies! We started then a little early. First picture, Cherokee purple heirloom, second is pole beans, and the third is some of my squash/zucchini harvest.
> 
> The flowers are a work in progress. I'm very impressed with the variety you guys have!


Omg! Love that tomato!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

This cactus garden is planted in front of the old vacant house on my property (I wouldn't want you to think that's where I live  ).





And this is a "dinner plate" aeonium that I bought because I like the way it lays flat, however I can't get mine to lay flat:



I think this one is Aeonium arborium, whatever...it's one of my favorites. I think it's pretty common but for some reason it has captured me. I just love this plant:




I have already made about 6 cuttings of it. I love the way it grows.


----------



## Yvonne G

I forgot to post about the vinegar treatment of the sedge. The vinegar/salt solution kills the greenery quite nicely, but it doesn't kill the roots. In this picture you can see that the sedge has about 6" of new growth since the treatment, and there are a few new clover leaves popping up too:





Good thing vinegar and salt aren't too expensive, however, with so many applications required to finally kill the plants, the price tag might work its way up to match the price of Round-Up.


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> This cactus garden is planted in front of the old vacant house on my property (I wouldn't want you to think that's where I live  ).


Very nice! No judgments here.  Love the cactus.


Oxalis said:


> Our cherries are turning more red. They should look nice from our recent rain -- I'll take a photo when I get home.  Perfect tortoise weather outside today.


Hubby ate most of the cherries now so these are mostly gone now!  He said they were delicious and tart.




Rabbits got to our plants again and chewed off a few branches. Sigh.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Blake m said:


> And here's one part of my garden!


Your veg and garden are looking sooooo good!

I laughed a bit at your comment about the veg gardens. I'm ignoring my flowers this year and focusing on food. I haven't posted any photos because I felt like my block of broccoli was a little lack-luster!


----------



## Prairie Mom

christinaland128 said:


> I was told these were all hibiscus? Can anyone help me out? ;D http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Are-all-of-these-HIBISCUS?.142761/


I think the comments in your thread look right to me. There are starting to be a lot of Hibiscus hybrids that can be really different depending on how cold hardy they are. The ones I've seen so far all still seem to be mainly in the mallow family which keeps them as being good tortoise food. You can always google any scientific names on the tags if you're worried, but I really think you have lots of good food there


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> This cactus garden is planted in front of the old vacant house on my property (I wouldn't want you to think that's where I live  ).



 I'd live there!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Very nice! No judgments here.  Love the cactus.
> 
> Hubby ate most of the cherries now so these are mostly gone now!  He said they were delicious and tart.
> 
> View attachment 177868
> View attachment 177869
> 
> Rabbits got to our plants again and chewed off a few branches. Sigh.


I don't know much about cherries, but am impressed it's baring fruit when it's so small!


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> This cactus garden is planted in front of the old vacant house on my property (I wouldn't want you to think that's where I live  ).
> 
> View attachment 177727
> View attachment 177728
> 
> 
> And this is a "dinner plate" aeonium that I bought because I like the way it lays flat, however I can't get mine to lay flat:
> View attachment 177729
> 
> 
> I think this one is Aeonium arborium, whatever...it's one of my favorites. I think it's pretty common but for some reason it has captured me. I just love this plant:
> 
> View attachment 177730
> 
> 
> I have already made about 6 cuttings of it. I love the way it grows.


I have to get caught up on this thread but what are those tall cacti? Love those flowers!!!! Gorgeous. One of my former neighbors in Florida had one if those in his front yard and it'd be just covered with those stunning white flowers! I'd make a detour on my way to work in am to catch a glimpse of that thing. Man, I just love plants and adore flowers! It's crazy how by just looking at them brings me so much joy. Yvonne your plants are beautiful


----------



## Yvonne G

Organ pipe cactus (_Stenocereus thurberi)_


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> I don't know much about cherries, but am impressed it's baring fruit when it's so small!


It's lost a lot of branches in the last year from the bunnies! We'll have to get more netting to put around it, I suppose.


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> Organ pipe cactus (_Stenocereus thurberi)_


I love cactus flowers!  Do you ever get fruit on them and have you ever tried it?


----------



## Yvonne G

The opuntia sets fruit every year. I've tasted it and it's very sweet. It also stains everything it comes into contact with!


----------



## Blakem

Love those cactus shots! My opitunia cactus is only 4 years old (this November) so I guess that's why it has never grown the flowers or fruit


----------



## Oxalis

Hubby's mint is taking off! 




We're gonna have raspberries soon!!!!!!  NOM!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I showed this a while back,It makes it much easier for Sly (sylvia) and all the other torts eat opuntia pads.The first pic is Alex eating fruit

The next pic

is Sly


----------



## Momof4

Turtulas-Len said:


> I showed this a while back,It makes it much easier for Sly (sylvia) and all the other torts eat opuntia pads.The first pic is Alex eating fruit
> View attachment 177946
> The next pic
> View attachment 177945
> is Sly




You're a genius!! I love this idea!!


----------



## Blakem

Turtulas-Len said:


> I showed this a while back,It makes it much easier for Sly (sylvia) and all the other torts eat opuntia pads.The first pic is Alex eating fruit
> View attachment 177946
> The next pic
> View attachment 177945
> is Sly


I'm so glad you shared this. I've been thinking of a way to make this work!


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> I showed this a while back,It makes it much easier for Sly (sylvia) and all the other torts eat opuntia pads.The first pic is Alex eating fruit
> View attachment 177946
> The next pic
> View attachment 177945
> is Sly



Great!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I agree with everyone! That is brilliant!


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh you're just so talented! What an idea.


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> I showed this a while back,It makes it much easier for Sly (sylvia) and all the other torts eat opuntia pads.The first pic is Alex eating fruit
> View attachment 177946
> The next pic
> View attachment 177945
> is Sly


That really is pretty cool!!!


----------



## Pearly

Turtulas-Len said:


> I showed this a while back,It makes it much easier for Sly (sylvia) and all the other torts eat opuntia pads.The first pic is Alex eating fruit
> View attachment 177946
> The next pic
> View attachment 177945
> is Sly


This is genious design! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Pearly

got this little cactus for my daughter. Forcouple of days it actually had 3 of those flowers open, and she didn't take a picture!!!! Not sure what this cactus is called. @Yvonne G the flower structure looks like your Pipe Organ, only in pink.., does anyone happen to know what it's called? It looks kinda like Golden Barrel But the needles are thinner and it has tons of babies all around the base. I seem torecall there is a word "Rainbow" in it's name "Rainbow Burst"?....


----------



## Pearly




----------



## Yvonne G

It might be a type of echinopsis. Most cactus flowers are similar to each other.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Been potting pads of my latest spine-less opuntia project





A little over 125 so far and still have some i can pot... I have 2 volunteer peach trees that I didn't know were peach trees until one bloomed last year. I got 1 peach from that tree. It was a small peach but very tasty. This year I have only 1 peach again from both trees.


----------



## Jacqui

What's the experiment/project Len?


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> View attachment 178054
> got this little cactus for my daughter. Forcouple of days it actually had 3 of those flowers open, and she didn't take a picture!!!! Not sure what this cactus is called. @Yvonne G the flower structure looks like your Pipe Organ, only in pink.., does anyone happen to know what it's called? It looks kinda like Golden Barrel But the needles are thinner and it has tons of babies all around the base. I seem torecall there is a word "Rainbow" in it's name "Rainbow Burst"?....





Turtulas-Len said:


> Been potting pads of my latest spine-less opuntia project
> View attachment 178078
> View attachment 178079
> View attachment 178080
> View attachment 178081
> View attachment 178077
> A little over 125 so far and still have some i can pot... I have 2 volunteer peach trees that I didn't know were peach trees until one bloomed last year. I got 1 peach from that tree. It was a small peach but very tasty. This year I have only 1 peach again from both trees.
> 
> View attachment 178076


Both very lovely!!!  Who doesn't love the flowers of _Echinopsis_?

Here's what's new around our garden: Raspberries! Almost done; so close! They look delicious so far.




Strawberries are really coming in. Stevie tried a couple bites of one and I think he enjoyed it as he rarely gets fruit being a Russian tort.




I just thought this was funny. Hubby threw a couple cactus pads that he swears were brown into the compost bin. Turns out they just needed some nutrients. XD




I have more photos to post later but I still have homework looming.  Boo! We went to 2 weddings this weekend so we're pooped and hot from this weather! It's been a while since we really got some rain so we've been keeping a special eye on our many plants.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

This came off

of a white rose bush


----------



## Oxalis

maggie3fan said:


> This came off
> View attachment 178328
> of a white rose bush
> View attachment 178328


Very lovely indeed!!  And excellent tort treats!


----------



## Eric Phillips

Hello green thumbs! Wanted to know if any of you used neem oil or other natural ways to control Japanese beetle? Last year I had no problems this year horrific. I will probably buy a systemic but wanted to see if any of you guys and gals have any other idears


----------



## bouaboua

Turtulas-Len said:


> I showed this a while back,It makes it much easier for Sly (sylvia) and all the other torts eat opuntia pads.The first pic is Alex eating fruit
> View attachment 177946
> The next pic
> View attachment 177945
> is Sly


Hahahahahaha! This is such clever way! ! ! !


----------



## bryson white

Eric Phillips said:


> Hello green thumbs! Wanted to know if any of you used neem oil or other natural ways to control Japanese beetle? Last year I had no problems this year horrific. I will probably buy a systemic but wanted to see if any of you guys and gals have any other idears


i would like to know also because a tree of mine had to be ripped out because of those beetles.


----------



## bryson white

any one heard of hula berries?


----------



## Pearly

Eric Phillips said:


> Hello green thumbs! Wanted to know if any of you used neem oil or other natural ways to control Japanese beetle? Last year I had no problems this year horrific. I will probably buy a systemic but wanted to see if any of you guys and gals have any other idears


When I was a little kid I recall one year we had tons of them. The chickens LOVED them!!! They were fatter then usual that year Aside from getting flock of chickens, have you checked out any organic gardening sites for natural ways to control them? Or even on Pinterest?


----------



## Yvonne G

http://www.arbico-organics.com/category/japanese-beetles-control


----------



## Pearly

I see their grubs and adults in flight on spring nights. They are like moths, fly towards the light. But they have never done enough damage for me to worry about exterminating them


----------



## Oxalis

Thanks for bringing up the Japanese beetle. I googled it and now feel bad that I saw maybe 2 this past year; I would've killed them had I known what kind of beetle they were. I only kill insects when they're in my house or making Hubby crazy!  Last year we tried praying mantis in our backyard. I don't think they had enough cover to "graze" on. This year would've been better but I hear it's too late to hatch an egg now. Maybe next year we'll try again and our plants will be even bigger then! Would a praying mantis egg be too weird to put on the wedding registry?


----------



## Eric Phillips

Yvonne G said:


> http://www.arbico-organics.com/category/japanese-beetles-control


Thanks Yvonne!


----------



## Yvonne G

One of my sansevieria is blooming.







I also have one in the corner of my bedroom, right behind my recliner. One night last year I was sitting there watching TV and all of a sudden I got this flood of scent. It was a very strong perfume. As you can see, right behind my chair, one of the windows is slightly open. I jumped up and grabbed my flashlight and ran outside, thinking there was someone out there who was wearing perfume. I checked all over outside and couldn't find anyone. So I went back inside. The perfume smell was still there, and quite heavy. That's when I noticed that the sansevieria behind my chair was blooming. It has a bud stalk on it right now too. It has no scent until the flowers open, which will probably be tomorrow night. At that time it will also be VERY sticky.






I thought my volunteer tomato would be a cherry tomato, but the fruit is already bigger than a cherry.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I didn't know they bloomed. My cornstalk got a bloom and died. Damn thing reached the ceiling. Then dead. Sucks


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I didn't know they bloomed. My cornstalk got a bloom and died. Damn thing reached the ceiling. Then dead. Sucks



A learning experience. Now we know (if you ever get another cornstalk) that if they start to set a bloom cut it out and don't let it bloom.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Pearly said:


> When I was a little kid I recall one year we had tons of them. The chickens LOVED them!!! They were fatter then usual that year Aside from getting flock of chickens, have you checked out any organic gardening sites for natural ways to control them? Or even on Pinterest?




Box turtles


----------



## Momof4

Look at these pretty flowers!! 
Not sure what they are.


----------



## TardisTortoise

A little lizard enjoying my pride of barbados.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Look at these pretty flowers!!
> Not sure what they are.
> View attachment 178849



Aren't those the kind that N2Torts grows? Beautiful.


----------



## Yvonne G

TardisTortoise said:


> A little lizard enjoying my pride of barbados.
> 
> View attachment 178860



When my kids were little and we went to the fair, my son was always asking me to buy him a "chameleon." They had those little green anoles displayed on a felt-covered board with a string around them and a safety pin so you could pin it on your clothes.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Aren't those the kind that N2Torts grows? Beautiful.



I think you're right!! 
I also saw this one! These are all around our hotel in Cabo. 
I think this is a plumeria with a slight curl on the leaves. @N2TORTS


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I think you're right!!
> I also saw this one! These are all around our hotel in Cabo.
> I think this is a plumeria with a slight curl on the leaves. @N2TORTS
> View attachment 178884



Plumeria! That's the word I was looking for.


----------



## Pearly

Momof4 said:


> Look at these pretty flowers!!
> Not sure what they are.
> View attachment 178849


Crown of Thorns i think it's called, tropical plant. They use them a lot in S Florida landscapes


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> One of my sansevieria is blooming.
> 
> View attachment 178484
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 178485
> 
> I also have one in the corner of my bedroom, right behind my recliner. One night last year I was sitting there watching TV and all of a sudden I got this flood of scent. It was a very strong perfume. As you can see, right behind my chair, one of the windows is slightly open. I jumped up and grabbed my flashlight and ran outside, thinking there was someone out there who was wearing perfume. I checked all over outside and couldn't find anyone. So I went back inside. The perfume smell was still there, and quite heavy. That's when I noticed that the sansevieria behind my chair was blooming. It has a bud stalk on it right now too. It has no scent until the flowers open, which will probably be tomorrow night. At that time it will also be VERY sticky.
> 
> View attachment 178486
> 
> 
> View attachment 178487
> 
> I thought my volunteer tomato would be a cherry tomato, but the fruit is already bigger than a cherry.
> 
> View attachment 178488


Sanseveria have very strong perfume like scented flowers and my flowers dripped this clear watery sap which was kinda pretty


----------



## Pearly

maggie3fan said:


> I didn't know they bloomed. My cornstalk got a bloom and died. Damn thing reached the ceiling. Then dead. Sucks


I think they are like Century Plants, do all that growing for all those years just to put out one big flower stalk and die after that


----------



## Pearly

TardisTortoise said:


> A little lizard enjoying my pride of barbados.
> 
> View attachment 178860


My Barbados is blooming like crazy too and little green and brown Anoles are all over the place


----------



## Pearly

Momof4 said:


> I think you're right!!
> I also saw this one! These are all around our hotel in Cabo.
> I think this is a plumeria with a slight curl on the leaves. @N2TORTS
> View attachment 178884


No Sweetie, this looks like Desert Rose (Obesum ...something) think it's succulent family. Maybe wrong on that. Plumeria has similar looking flowers but the leaves are much bigger,


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> When my kids were little and we went to the fair, my son was always asking me to buy him a "chameleon." They had those little green anoles displayed on a felt-covered board with a string around them and a safety pin so you could pin it on your clothes.


Omg that sounds... horrible for those anoles!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Pearly said:


> No Sweetie, this looks like Desert Rose (Obesum ...something) think it's succulent family. Maybe wrong on that. Plumeria has similar looking flowers but the leaves are much bigger,



Mom's second picture is indeed Adenium obesum. Good catch:







But my sansevieria doesn't die after it blooms.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh - that was in response to Maggie's cornstalk. Sorry.


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> Mom's second picture is indeed Adenium obesum. Good catch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my sansevieria doesn't die after it blooms.


Not sanseveria, those single stalked plants like the corn plant or century plant (agave) they grow for years, get tall, put out that bigaxx bloomspike.., and die after flower goes to seed! I see it around Austin all the time. Big huge agave that I've been driving by, admiring for past decade, then the big bloom spike comes, and "wow! how beautiful!" And next thing you know, the thing is dead


----------



## Pearly

And that's it!!! Adenium obesum!!!! Thanks


----------



## Pearly

ever seen this one?

Mexican Sunflower. Mine just begins blooming. Soon it'll be covered with those beautiful zinnia like flowers.

and my Phlox is blooming. I found white and purple ones too this year but it takes 2-3 yrs for the plant to get established before any flowers come


----------



## Pearly

Momof4 said:


> I think you're right!!
> I also saw this one! These are all around our hotel in Cabo.
> I think this is a plumeria with a slight curl on the leaves. @N2TORTS
> View attachment 178884


Just wanted to show you what plumeria leaves look like

those are my neighbor's the plants are over 6ft tall


----------



## Momof4

Pearly said:


> Just wanted to show you what plumeria leaves look like
> View attachment 179131
> those are my neighbor's the plants are over 6ft tall



I have plumeria at home. This plant just looked like another variety of plumeria because the stems looked the same. I will smell it too
I'll try to get another look at it.


----------



## Pearly

Momof4 said:


> I have plumeria at home. This plant just looked like another variety of plumeria because the stems looked the same. I will smell it too
> I'll try to get another look at it.


I see. They may very well be in this same family. The do have lot of similarities


----------



## Yelloweyed

This is OT but my mother should get an award for picking a large trash bag full of mulberry leaves from a farm in Nebraska and delivering them to my torts here in So Cal.


----------



## Momof4

Yelloweyed said:


> This is OT but my mother should get an award for picking a large trash bag full of mulberry leaves from a farm in Nebraska and delivering them to my torts here in So Cal.




Awesome!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yelloweyed said:


> This is OT but my mother should get an award for picking a large trash bag full of mulberry leaves from a farm in Nebraska and delivering them to my torts here in So Cal.



I agree, so I got together with the board of directors at the award company, and we came up with this for your mother:



​


----------



## Blakem

Yummy yummy yummy! So much good stuff taking off with my garden love always coming back to this thread and see the cool flowers.


----------



## Pearly

Blake m said:


> Yummy yummy yummy! So much good stuff taking off with my garden love always coming back to this thread and see the cool flowers.


Ahhh! Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Oxalis

Momof4 said:


> Look at these pretty flowers!!
> Not sure what they are.
> View attachment 178849


Interesting swirls on the petals!

I must load some garden photos later tonight. I have to leave now to volunteer, but I have some crazy plants growing in our unusually dry weather. My hollyhock is 5 feet tall!!  Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Very spiny type of thistle, I brought some rooted plants, cuttings, and seed pods from Middleburg Va.about 6 years ago. The tortoises liked the cuttings, but the seeds didn't germinate. Earlier this spring I saw 2 seedlings that I thought might be these same thistles.(they are).when mature these are as hard to handle as some cactus the spines on the seed pods are so sharp they can hurt just holding them.


I hope they bloom and produce seeds.maybe I will have better luck with germination and not have to wait years for another one or two to pop up. I'm going to keep them in pots, they are in 6 inch pots now but will be in larger pots soon.The funny thing is I know somewhere this is a nuisance plant that people burn to get rid of it..


----------



## Pearly

Turtulas-Len said:


> Very spiny type of thistle, I brought some rooted plants, cuttings, and seed pods from Middleburg Va.about 6 years ago. The tortoises liked the cuttings, but the seeds didn't germinate. Earlier this spring I saw 2 seedlings that I thought might be these same thistles.(they are).when mature these are as hard to handle as some cactus the spines on the seed pods are so sharp they can hurt just holding them.
> View attachment 180036
> View attachment 180035
> I hope they bloom and produce seeds.maybe I will have better luck with germination and not have to wait years for another one or two to pop up. I'm going to keep them in pots, they are in 6 inch pots now but will be in larger pots soon.The funny thing is I know somewhere this is a nuisance plant that people burn to get rid of it..


Gorgeous thistle! Is it the ornamental kind?


----------



## Pearly

And question for @Turtulas-Len: how do you handle those spiny plants when serving them as tort food? Chop? Blend? Nothing at all?


----------



## Oxalis

I remembered that I was going to share fancy photos of our columbine flowers with Hubby's nice camera. He picked these two:


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Anybody know what this is? The thorns are deadly.....and it's a vine....thanks!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Here's my new color of Rose of Sharon. The lavender mallow has many double blooms, like twins.....this pix doesn't show it very well. I now have 32 blooming Rose of Sharon thanks to, is it Redfoot nerd? Or certainly not redneck nerd?...Joke. I really appreciate the seeds he sent me. In Spring and summer all you can see are blooming bushes........


----------



## Oxalis

maggie3fan said:


> Here's my new color of Rose of Sharon. The lavender mallow has many double blooms, like twins.....this pix doesn't show it very well. I now have 32 blooming Rose of Sharon thanks to, is it Redfoot nerd? Or certainly not redneck nerd?...Joke. I really appreciate the seeds he sent me. In Spring and summer all you can see are blooming bushes........
> View attachment 180605
> View attachment 180606


Love it! Looks like the cold hardy _Hibiscus syriacus_ that we have in our backyard. It's still small and has only had about 3 blooms so far, two of which we gave to Steve as a treat.  When I lived with my parents a few years ago, the all-white flowers would fall off the tree and Steve would walk by and eat them.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Holy crap, @Tutulas-len even you don't know? Jeeze Louise. I'm just gonna let it grow and see what happens....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Oxalis said:


> Love it! Looks like the cold hardy _Hibiscus syriacus_ that we have in our backyard. It's still small and has only had about 3 blooms so far, two of which we gave to Steve as a treat.  When I lived with my parents a few years ago, the all-white flowers would fall off the tree and Steve would walk by and eat them.




He can eat the leaves too......this is growing next to my deck, which is high off the ground. This plant is 8 or 9 feet tall. Most of mine are mature. It snows and freezes here......


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Pearly said:


> And question for @Turtulas-Len: how do you handle those spiny plants when serving them as tort food? Chop? Blend? Nothing at all?


It depends on who I'm feeding. With the cactus I usually have new growth pads that don't have any spines that I may cut into narrow strips for the youngsters. I'm not big on blending so I can see what is being eaten.. I have noticed that most of my tortoises will eat for a while in one spot and move to another spot for a while, so I feed in as many spots as I can. They usually find them all at some point in a day as they graze and wander around. When I put all the food in one spot it seemed there was more waste. I guess the short answer is, I usually do nothing special except its placements in the enclosure.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> I remembered that I was going to share fancy photos of our columbine flowers with Hubby's nice camera. He picked these two:
> 
> View attachment 180118
> View attachment 180119


super pretty!


----------



## Oxalis

maggie3fan said:


> He can eat the leaves too......this is growing next to my deck, which is high off the ground. This plant is 8 or 9 feet tall. Most of mine are mature. It snows and freezes here......
> View attachment 180646
> View attachment 180648


Can't wait for ours to grow that tall!


----------



## Jacqui

Didn't notice til I cut the branch, how many grape cluster there were hanging from it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> Anybody know what this is? The thorns are deadly.....and it's a vine....thanks!


I'll see what I can come up with Maggie3fan. Does it like sun or shade?


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Anybody know what this is? The thorns are deadly.....and it's a vine....thanks!
> View attachment 180603
> View attachment 180604



Looks like some sort of berry. Dewberry???


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lord Baltimore perennial hibiscus enjoying the Maryland heat wave. Our Sully, loves the blooms too, but for a different reason!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

maggie3fan said:


> Anybody know what this is? The thorns are deadly.....and it's a vine....thanks!
> View attachment 180603
> View attachment 180604


Guess I give up, nobody know what this is....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> Guess I give up, nobody know what this is....


I've still received zero response from the tendrils I've sent out. Often it takes 2-3 days though. I'll let you know when I've something to pass on.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So here is my asking; I know this is a "trumpet vine", and I know the flowers are recommended "in moderation" by the tortoise safe plant list on the UK tortoise food website. My question is, what about the rest of the plant? IE: leaves and vines? As is apparent, I've plenty. Stanley loves the blossoms, I'd just hate to deny him all that brush.


----------



## Oxalis

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So here is my asking; I know this is a "trumpet vine", and I know the flowers are recommended "in moderation" by the tortoise safe plant list on the UK tortoise food website. My question is, what about the rest of the plant? IE: leaves and vines? As is apparent, I've plenty. Stanley loves the blossoms, I'd just hate to deny him all that brush.
> View attachment 180849


Looks nice over the porch too!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oxalis said:


> Looks nice over the porch too!


 Humming birds love it enough that my gal friend and I, while enjoying coffee or the like need to dodge while they make war defending it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oxalis said:


> Looks nice over the porch too!


Yes, that it does. Unfortunately, like ms. Maggie, I'm uncertain as to how much of the plant can indeed be fed to a tortoise or even to a box tortoise.


----------



## Oxalis

It's been a stressful time over here, so here's a cute photo of Stevie resting under his giant plantain leaves:


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Look at this, it's purple with white inside. Looks better in person......


----------



## Prairie Mom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So here is my asking; I know this is a "trumpet vine", and I know the flowers are recommended "in moderation" by the tortoise safe plant list on the UK tortoise food website. My question is, what about the rest of the plant? IE: leaves and vines? As is apparent, I've plenty. Stanley loves the blossoms, I'd just hate to deny him all that brush.
> View attachment 180849


If Stanley is handling the blossoms just fine, then I wouldn't worry about the leaves. In every case I've come across, when a tortoise can eat the flowers, they can eat the leaves too. The tortoise table only expresses reservations about the plant because it's known to cause skin irriation and persperation in mammals. I'm guessing you would have already seen ill effects in Stanley if there were anything to worry about. I would start out slow and see how he does.


----------



## Prairie Mom

maggie3fan said:


> Anybody know what this is? The thorns are deadly.....and it's a vine....thanks!
> View attachment 180603
> View attachment 180604


Wondering if it's an "evergreen blackberry"??
Here's a link
http://www.nwcb.wa.gov/detail.asp?weed=112


----------



## Prairie Mom

Maro2Bear said:


> Lord Baltimore perennial hibiscus enjoying the Maryland heat wave. Our Sully, loves the blooms too, but for a different reason!
> 
> View attachment 180752


That's an incredible blossom! Beautiful! I'd love a dress in that color


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> It's been a stressful time over here, so here's a cute photo of Stevie resting under his giant plantain leaves:
> 
> View attachment 181312


So precious! And what a wonderful garden you have! Love your enclosure thread And sorry to hear things have been stressful!


----------



## Prairie Mom

maggie3fan said:


> Look at this, it's purple with white inside. Looks better in person......


That's gorgeous! Never seen one like that


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Prairie Mom said:


> Wondering if it's an "evergreen blackberry"??
> Here's a link
> http://www.nwcb.wa.gov/detail.asp?weed=112



Looks just like that, thanks!


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> So precious! And what a wonderful garden you have! Love your enclosure thread And sorry to hear things have been stressful!


Thanks -- trying to get through the last few weeks of grad school!  On the plus side, the giant hollyhock towers in Steve's garden have been producing a ton of seeds!! I just threw a bunch to the other side of our yard. If the rabbits don't eat all of them, maybe they'll make a nice wall from our silly neighbors...


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Thanks -- trying to get through the last few weeks of grad school!  On the plus side, the giant hollyhock towers in Steve's garden have been producing a ton of seeds!! I just threw a bunch to the other side of our yard. If the rabbits don't eat all of them, maybe they'll make a nice wall from our silly neighbors...


Sounds like a good and pretty plan! Sunflowers can be good for that too. What is your major? Library sciences?


----------



## N2TORTS

Got Grapes?


----------



## Prairie Mom

N2TORTS said:


> Got Grapes?


wow! That's an impressive haul! I like the creative paint job on the arbor as well


----------



## Oxalis

Oxalis said:


> If the rabbits don't eat all of them, maybe they'll make a nice wall from our silly neighbors...


Wow, I'm so tired! XD I meant "if the birds don't eat" the seeds. HA  Talk about frazzled! I have 2 final projects, one due exactly a week from today, and then I'm also taking a professional certification exam next Tuesday. So I'm SUPER nervous!!


Prairie Mom said:


> Sounds like a good and pretty plan! Sunflowers can be good for that too. What is your major? Library sciences?


Yup, master's in library & info science with an archival sciences concentration. When responding to my stress, my hubby says "Well, you picked a competitive industry!"  Poo. Can't say I haven't been trying to work hard.


----------



## Oxalis

Found a couple photos for you guys.  Here's my balloon flower (_Platycodon grandiflorus_), which isn't in the tort garden. I don't think he can eat this, right? This photo's from early July and the plant has since had a ton of blooms! 




In hubby's veggie garden, he found a huge dragonfly with some awesome camouflage! This dude was practically half a foot long or something like that, honest!


----------



## Yvonne G

I had a very interesting plant called dinner plate aeonium. It was one of my favorites. This is what it looked like when I first planted it:





I was a bit disappointed because it didn't lay flat on the soil, but after it had been growing for a while it started looking like I expected it too. That's when I noticed it had a tiny rotten spot in the center, and this is what it looks like now:





totally rotten! So I went online to see if I could replace it and read a bit about them. Seems they are dormant in the summer. So if I had known that, I would have stopped watering it. I killed my favorite plant! I was able to find another one on Amazon, though, so I will soon be able to admire it in my garden.


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> I had a very interesting plant called dinner plate aeonium. It was one of my favorites. A couple days ago I noticed it had a tiny rotten spot in the center, and this is what it looks like now:
> 
> 
> View attachment 182007
> 
> 
> totally rotten! So I went online to see if I could replace it and read a bit about them. Seems they are dormant in the summer. So if I had known that, I would have stopped watering it. I killed my favorite plant! I was able to find another one on Amazon, though, so I will soon be able to admire it in my garden.


Awww, the poor little dude didn't make it?  Do you think there's a chance it may come back later?

Hubby sprayed weed killer all over the yard (except near the tort garden because I said so) so it's quite stinky outside now. I hope it goes away soon and that the smell doesn't bother my tort!


----------



## Yvonne G

No, it's totally dead and rotten! Dang it anyway.


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> No, it's totally dead and rotten! Dang it anyway.


Sorry to hear you lost a plant you enjoyed so much.  I had no idea a succulent had a dormant time!! I only knew that about trees and our lawn (because why water the lawn in the summer anyway?) from living in the suburbs. Good to hear you found another; don't ya love Amazon sometimes?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oxalis said:


> Good to hear you found another; don't ya love Amazon sometimes?


And eBay is not to bad either …


----------



## Yvonne G

Oxalis said:


> Sorry to hear you lost a plant you enjoyed so much.  I had no idea a succulent had a dormant time!! I only knew that about trees and our lawn (because why water the lawn in the summer anyway?) from living in the suburbs. Good to hear you found another; don't ya love Amazon sometimes?



I LOVE AMAZON!!! I do almost all my online shopping there.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And eBay is not to bad either …



I don't like having to bid. I've never shopped ebay.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I don't like having to bid. I've never shopped ebay.



Most everything has a 'Buy It Now' price.


----------



## bouaboua

All our torts are having all organic food from our garden. 

Kale, collar green and yam vine.



More kale and Yam.




more collar green------We eat them also.



Mulberry tree.



Grape vine.



This is the plant we bought back from Yvonne's house when we visited. it grow like weed and we just s scissor off the top portion to feed out torts, they will grow back in two weeks. All out torts love this.



So we planted more of this........


----------



## Yvonne G

I had never tried collard greens, but I knew Will liked it, so time before last when he was here I cooked up a batch. It was VERY good. I certainly will cook it again.

Steven: That's wandering jew.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Wow, I'm so tired! XD I meant "if the birds don't eat" the seeds. HA  Talk about frazzled! I have 2 final projects, one due exactly a week from today, and then I'm also taking a professional certification exam next Tuesday. So I'm SUPER nervous!!
> 
> Yup, master's in library & info science with an archival sciences concentration. When responding to my stress, my hubby says "Well, you picked a competitive industry!"  Poo. Can't say I haven't been trying to work hard.


Fantastic degree! I seriously considered your field. One of my best friends got her Master's in Film AV Archiving from a University in England. I got to work for her at a University library as an assistant Film AV Archivist. -One of my favorite jobs of all time. I really like the library and museum sciences. Good luck on your exam!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Found a couple photos for you guys.  Here's my balloon flower (_Platycodon grandiflorus_), which isn't in the tort garden. I don't think he can eat this, right? This photo's from early July and the plant has since had a ton of blooms!


I love they way they look before they open I haven't looked up the balloon flower, but most bell flowers are actually decent tortoise food. I wouldn't be surprised if yours is too.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> ]


Seriously cool looking dragonfly! glad you caught the shot!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> No, it's totally dead and rotten! Dang it anyway.


Dormant in the summer! Man! Cacti are little plant aliens to me!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I LOVE AMAZON!!! I do almost all my online shopping there.


me too!


----------



## Prairie Mom

bouaboua said:


> All our torts are having all organic food from our garden.
> 
> Kale, collar green and yam vine.
> View attachment 182129
> 
> 
> More kale and Yam.
> View attachment 182127
> 
> 
> 
> more collar green------We eat them also.
> View attachment 182126
> 
> 
> Mulberry tree.
> View attachment 182130
> 
> 
> Grape vine.
> View attachment 182124
> 
> 
> This is the plant we bought back from Yvonne's house when we visited. it grow like weed and we just s scissor off the top portion to feed out torts, they will grow back in two weeks. All out torts love this.
> View attachment 182125
> 
> 
> So we planted more of this........
> View attachment 182123


WOW!!!!!!!!!!! Everything looks FANTASTIC!!!!!! What is the groundcover from Yvonne that the torts like so much?


----------



## bouaboua

Prairie Mom said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!! Everything looks FANTASTIC!!!!!! What is the groundcover from Yvonne that the torts like so much?


That's wandering jew. Yvonne provided me with the name.


----------



## Prairie Mom

bouaboua said:


> That's wandering jew. Yvonne provided me with the name.


OHHHHH!!!! Okay! Awesome! Thanks good to know that tortoises like it that much


----------



## Oxalis

Woah, that is one serious veggie garden, @bouaboua!


Prairie Mom said:


> Fantastic degree! I seriously considered your field. One of my best friends got her Master's in Film AV Archiving from a University in England. I got to work for her at a University library as an assistant Film AV Archivist. -One of my favorite jobs of all time. I really like the library and museum sciences. Good luck on your exam!!!


Thanks!! My exam is tomorrow. I'm cramming a little and SO nervous right now!! I'll probably be in constant panic attack mode for the next day and a half. I'll be giving my Russian tort, Steve, a kiss for good luck before I leave. Wish me luck, fellow gardeners! I'm gonna need it.


Prairie Mom said:


> I love they way they look before they open I haven't looked up the balloon flower, but most bell flowers are actually decent tortoise food. I wouldn't be surprised if yours is too.


Me too -- so cute! And the flowers are one of my favorite colors.


----------



## bouaboua

Oxalis said:


> Woah, that is one serious veggie garden, @bouaboua!
> 
> Thanks!! My exam is tomorrow. I'm cramming a little and SO nervous right now!! I'll probably be in constant panic attack mode for the next day and a half. I'll be giving my Russian tort, Steve, a kiss for good luck before I leave. Wish me luck, fellow gardeners! I'm gonna need it.
> 
> Me too -- so cute! And the flowers are one of my favorite colors.


Best wishes to you my Friend.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Woah, that is one serious veggie garden, @bouaboua!
> 
> Thanks!! My exam is tomorrow. I'm cramming a little and SO nervous right now!! I'll probably be in constant panic attack mode for the next day and a half. I'll be giving my Russian tort, Steve, a kiss for good luck before I leave. Wish me luck, fellow gardeners! I'm gonna need it.
> 
> Me too -- so cute! And the flowers are one of my favorite colors.


GOOD LUCK!!! I'm sure you'll do great!!!


----------



## Oxalis

bouaboua said:


> Best wishes to you my Friend.





Prairie Mom said:


> GOOD LUCK!!! I'm sure you'll do great!!!


Thanks!!! You guys rock! 

It must have been a difficult exam; I ended up with a migraine last night!  Oh well, I did the best I could although I'm not feeling super confident, I can always take it again next year. And the best part is that in a few short weeks, I should have my master's degree and be done with school forever!!! Muahaha! And then I can spend more time with my Stevie in his garden. Yey!


----------



## bouaboua

Oxalis said:


> Thanks!!! You guys rock!
> 
> It must have been a difficult exam; I ended up with a migraine last night!  Oh well, I did the best I could although I'm not feeling super confident, I can always take it again next year. And the best part is that in a few short weeks, I should have my master's degree and be done with school forever!!! Muahaha! And then I can spend more time with my Stevie in his garden. Yey!


Congrats for completing your master degree. HOORAY..............


----------



## Oxalis

bouaboua said:


> Congrats for completing your master degree. HOORAY..............


Thanks so much!! I just submitted my last assignment for my last class. Whew! In a few minutes, I'll be off for a relaxing massage!

Here's the first primrose (_Oenothera biennis_) of the season! They became Stevie treats pretty quickly, but more flowers bloomed!




And I got finally got a photo of the chicory in bloom. And my lettuce behind it is apparently blooming. 




More blooms on my balloon flower! Do I dead-head them?




Hubby's garden is doing pretty well. He has some corn ears, baby watermelons, carrots. I know the peas are done; he ate those right off the vine. I saw one squash but I don't know if there are any cucumbers growing. If so, I bet Stevie will find a way to beg me for one!


----------



## Jodie

I did not think this was an option for me, but after seeing prickly pear in the mountains in AZ right next to a ski resort, I did some homework. I have planted a cold hardy prickly pear, a hibiscus, 2 rose of sharon, and a rose of sharon tree. Really hoping I can keep them alive.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've moved your question to our gardening thread because this thread attracts many members who have gardening experience.

In my opinion, the rose of sharon and hibiscus will do very well in your climate. The hibiscus needs to be protected if you ever have a freeze though. I'm not sure about the cactus. My sister brought some of mine with her when she moved to Oregon and she has a lot of trouble keeping them growing.

That's a very nice-looking flower bed.


----------



## Yvonne G

I want to try this:

http://www.metaspoon.com/planter-box-holes-flowers?fb=4016M10br4565a0&utm_source=4016M10br4565a0


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Thanks so much!! I just submitted my last assignment for my last class. Whew! In a few minutes, I'll be off for a relaxing massage!
> 
> Here's the first primrose (_Oenothera biennis_) of the season! They became Stevie treats pretty quickly, but more flowers bloomed!
> 
> View attachment 182436
> 
> 
> And I got finally got a photo of the chicory in bloom. And my lettuce behind it is apparently blooming.
> 
> View attachment 182437
> 
> 
> More blooms on my balloon flower! Do I dead-head them?
> 
> View attachment 182439
> 
> 
> Hubby's garden is doing pretty well. He has some corn ears, baby watermelons, carrots. I know the peas are done; he ate those right off the vine. I saw one squash but I don't know if there are any cucumbers growing. If so, I bet Stevie will find a way to beg me for one!
> 
> View attachment 182438


Hooray for blooming Primrose and chicory! I think chicory is really pretty. It's hard to find blues in flowers that aren't super purple. About deadheading the balloon...with my bellflowers deadheading will sometimes bring on a few more blooms, but I don't typically go through the trouble for my tiny little blooms. I think it's worth a shot to see what happens. The vegetable garden looks great! We eat our snap peas right off the vine. 

Hoping Stevie gets a cucumber!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jodie said:


> I did not think this was an option for me, but after seeing prickly pear in the mountains in AZ right next to a ski resort, I did some homework. I have planted a cold hardy prickly pear, a hibiscus, 2 rose of sharon, and a rose of sharon tree. Really hoping I can keep them alive.
> 
> 
> View attachment 182766
> View attachment 182767
> View attachment 182768


Beautiful photos!!! I bet you'll keep them alive just great! Was the hibiscus a cold hardy hybrid? Those cold hardy hibiscus & rose of sharons seem to be pretty tough. I abused my newly bought plants pretty badly this last winter and they managed to survive Love the way you are arranging your succulents and cacti.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I want to try this:
> 
> http://www.metaspoon.com/planter-box-holes-flowers?fb=4016M10br4565a0&utm_source=4016M10br4565a0


WOW! That's really cool! I'd love to try that too!


----------



## Pearly

bouaboua said:


> All our torts are having all organic food from our garden.
> 
> Kale, collar green and yam vine.
> View attachment 182129
> 
> 
> More kale and Yam.
> View attachment 182127
> 
> 
> 
> more collar green------We eat them also.
> View attachment 182126
> 
> 
> Mulberry tree.
> View attachment 182130
> 
> 
> Grape vine.
> View attachment 182124
> 
> 
> This is the plant we bought back from Yvonne's house when we visited. it grow like weed and we just s scissor off the top portion to feed out torts, they will grow back in two weeks. All out torts love this.
> View attachment 182125
> 
> 
> So we planted more of this........
> View attachment 182123


That looks awesome Steven!!!!


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> I had never tried collard greens, but I knew Will liked it, so time before last when he was here I cooked up a batch. It was VERY good. I certainly will cook it again.
> 
> Steven: That's wandering jew.


That wandering Jew is pretty invasive in my garden and very hard to get rid of from places I don't want it. Do you have any quick fixes for that? Mine has those deep roots that if you don't dig out the plant comes right back


----------



## Jodie

Prairie Mom said:


> Beautiful photos!!! I bet you'll keep them alive just great! Was the hibiscus a cold hardy hybrid? Those cold hardy hibiscus & rose of sharons seem to be pretty tough. I abused my newly bought plants pretty badly this last winter and they managed to survive Love the way you are arranging your succulents and cacti.


It is supposed to be, so I hope so.


----------



## Oxalis

Jodie said:


> I did not think this was an option for me, but after seeing prickly pear in the mountains in AZ right next to a ski resort, I did some homework. I have planted a cold hardy prickly pear, a hibiscus, 2 rose of sharon, and a rose of sharon tree. Really hoping I can keep them alive.
> 
> 
> View attachment 182766
> View attachment 182767
> View attachment 182768


I looked up your USDA hardiness zone, and it looks like you're in zone 6 (same as me), which should be fine for a _Hibiscus syriacus_, which yours looks like. They will survive through the winter here in Michigan too.  Not sure about your _Opuntia_ cactus, but mine has made it through the winter here!


----------



## Oxalis

Guess what we got at Saturday's bridal shower? A tortoise topiary, of course!! My aunt works at a hardware store and probably picked him up there (where she gets most of her gifts).  I think he's already growing!




My turtlehead (_Chelone_ spp.) looks like it's about to bloom. I thought it was dying last year, but it came back even stronger this year. 




Closeup:




Some photos of Hubby's veggie garden: cucumbers and watermelon growing!


----------



## Blakem

Yay! Glad to see more colors on this thread. And then some veggies and fruit!


----------



## Blakem

My brother and sister in law took this picture of the tomatoes I've grown


----------



## Oxalis

Blake m said:


> My brother and sister in law took this picture of the tomatoes I've grown


Woah! That's a really photo!  Nice tomato haul too. Not tomatoes in our garden, but maybe a few ears of corn. Hubby is most excited about the watermelon. He is so funny.


----------



## Pearly

Blake m said:


> My brother and sister in law took this picture of the tomatoes I've grown


I could never grow beautiful tomatoes like yours here! I'd have to be out there all day long if not with a water hose, then to swat birds and squirrels away yours are gorgeous!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Are they pretty??


----------



## bouaboua

Few more pictures..........











Again.......Credited to my wife!!


----------



## Pearly

Omg! Steven! Absolutely breathtaking!!!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Pearly said:


> Omg! Steven! Absolutely breathtaking!!!!!


Those flower only open for one night. 

My wife will feed them to some of our torts tomorrow. Let's see who will be the lucky torts to enjoy those delicacy.


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Few more pictures..........
> 
> View attachment 183318
> View attachment 183319
> View attachment 183320
> View attachment 183321
> View attachment 183322
> View attachment 183323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again.......Credited to my wife!!



Those are amazing!! What are they called?


----------



## bouaboua

My wife took few more pictures tonight. They are beautiful.........And my wife is very proud of herself by taking those shots! ! ! !


Momof4 said:


> Those are amazing!! What are they called?



This is Epiphyllum


----------



## bouaboua

My wife took few more picture tonight. Very nice shots. She is very proud of herself.....


----------



## Oxalis

bouaboua said:


> My wife took few more picture tonight. Very nice shots. She is very proud of herself.....
> 
> View attachment 183330
> View attachment 183331
> View attachment 183332
> View attachment 183333
> View attachment 183334
> View attachment 183335
> View attachment 183336
> View attachment 183337


Very nice!  It makes them so much more special when the flowers are only open for one night. If I wake up early enough on the weekends, I can see my evening primrose flowers still open, but it has a ton of flowers so there's no missing it!


----------



## Pearly

Steven, please tell your wife she has every right to carry her pride very high. This is indeed a beautiful and healthy plant. I had been looking for one for a while and no one seemed to have it available for sale and one day was walking around this old very neglected nursery where the people allowed me to browse through the "not-for-sale" section. And there it was!!!! Big! Completely neglected with branches all over the floor, covered with dirt... Well... I consider myself an honest person who tries to live by the 10 Commandments... but... There were 2 or 3 segments of the plant sitting in a walking path, and others that had been already smashed. I picked one up to move it out of the way and it broke off... Hmmm... The thief-devil tempted me and I broke off the other two... I know!!!! That was stealing!!! I've repented and made amends 10 times over! But long story short, no one in that place really cared about what i did. I brought the pieces of the plant home and put them in a pot of some old stale soil. I started rotting and ended up disintegrating after a while the other 2 took a long time of doing nothing (not growing and not dying) before finally showing signs of life. One of them has been lost to... Who knows what but another one is growing really nicely, so Steven in about 10-20 yrs expect for my pictures to compete with yours btw I recall my Grandma used to saying that plants that grow best are ones started from "stolen pinching". I never used to know what she meant by that. Now I know


----------



## N2TORTS

Very Nice Bo'.........I have a collection too! My Grand parents were very much into these and actually have a few "named" after them in the Epi' encyclopedia/studbook (check out the date on the Book)


----------



## bouaboua

N2TORTS said:


> Very Nice Bo'.........I have a collection too! My Grand parents were very much into these and actually have a few "named" after them in the Epi' encyclopedia/studbook (check out the date on the Book)


Yes JD....They are beautiful. Now I know where are those name came from.

We have one of those also. Again......Credited to my wife.


----------



## Oxalis

bouaboua said:


> Yes JD....They are beautiful. Now I know where are those name came from.
> 
> We have one of those also. Again......Credited to my wife.
> 
> View attachment 183366
> View attachment 183367
> View attachment 183368
> View attachment 183369


That's such a pretty color!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Guess what we got at Saturday's bridal shower? A tortoise topiary, of course!! My aunt works at a hardware store and probably picked him up there (where she gets most of her gifts).  I think he's already growing!
> 
> View attachment 183155
> 
> 
> My turtlehead (_Chelone_ spp.) looks like it's about to bloom. I thought it was dying last year, but it came back even stronger this year.
> 
> View attachment 183161
> 
> 
> Closeup:
> 
> View attachment 183162
> 
> 
> Some photos of Hubby's veggie garden: cucumbers and watermelon growing!
> 
> View attachment 183159
> View attachment 183163


I want to click the like button over and OVER!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Blake m said:


> My brother and sister in law took this picture of the tomatoes I've grown


That photos really needs to be framed hung in your kitchen!


----------



## Prairie Mom

bouaboua said:


> Few more pictures..........
> 
> View attachment 183318
> View attachment 183319
> View attachment 183320
> View attachment 183321
> View attachment 183322
> View attachment 183323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again.......Credited to my wife!!


Your wife is very talented!


----------



## Prairie Mom

N2TORTS said:


> Very Nice Bo'.........I have a collection too! My Grand parents were very much into these and actually have a few "named" after them in the Epi' encyclopedia/studbook (check out the date on the Book)


So cool! Keep that seed packet forever!!!


----------



## Blakem

Prairie Mom said:


> That photos really needs to be framed hung in your kitchen!


That's definitely the plan! They went above and beyond what I had imagined. So excited to put it up


----------



## Yvonne G

I water all my tortoise yards once a week on Sunday. I have six hoses with sprinklers on them. I would like to have in-the-ground sprinkler systems for the yards, but can't afford it. And in order to keep my water pump running constantly and not turning on and off as the pressure drops, I have to run all six sprinklers at once.

I've tried every sprinkler known to man. 























None of them work for me for what I want. I finally settled on this one:




I have one of these on all the different hoses.

The other day I was cleaning out my garden shed and I came across a rainbird-type sprinkler on a plastic base on wheels. I tried it out on the hose in the desert tortoise yard. With the two hole sprinkler shown above I had to move the hose 8 times to water the desert tortoises, texas tortoises and sulcata. The new rainbird discovery put out such a nice, wide pattern that I only had to move the hose 4 times to water that whole space!!!! I finally found something that fit my area. I was ecstatic!

So last Sunday, I went out to turn off the water. The sprinkler was in the last spot, in Dudley's yard, and this is what I found:




The sprinkler is broken off at the base. There's no way to repair it. And the hose was stuck between Dudley's chin and his gular. He was happily marching around his yard, dragging the hose and broken sprinkler. Man o man..I wish I could afford to have built in sprinklers!


----------



## Pearly

I have the automated system but it's 20 yrs old and hasn't kept up with my new flower beds so I use the hose type daily, all summer. After trying all kinds just like you, this is the one I've settled for.

i love this one. It definitely works for me


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I water all my tortoise yards once a week on Sunday. I have six hoses with sprinklers on them. I would like to have in-the-ground sprinkler systems for the yards, but can't afford it. And in order to keep my water pump running constantly and not turning on and off as the pressure drops, I have to run all six sprinklers at once.
> 
> I've tried every sprinkler known to man.


Wow! Dudley is unbelievable!!! What a demolition man!!!!! It's funny I actually like the little metal two-holed sprinkler too. They're so cheap but do a good job.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

On a side note regarding the feeding of native milkweed to our tortoises, keep in mind that monarch butterflies only lay eggs on milkweed and the caterpillars only feed on milkweed. Plant many and protect for these amazing traveling butterflies.


----------



## bouaboua

I think our little pig will be soon like Dudley.


----------



## Blakem

I've only ever tried the circle hose spout that pushes water up and out. It works well and I've never really thought of getting a different one. I'll have to look into this! I have a sprinkler system but I don't want it to spray my precious vegetables.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Moon Flower,

It's a neat plant that shouldn't come back each year here, but this one is at least 8 years old. Every part is toxic so no tort food. the blooms stay open until direct sunlight hits them.


----------



## MichaelaW

Turtulas-Len said:


> Moon Flower,
> View attachment 183702
> It's a neat plant that shouldn't come back each year here, but this one is at least 8 years old. Every part is toxic so no tort food. the blooms stay open until direct sunlight hits them.


_Datura stramonium. _It's all over the place here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Moon Flower,
> View attachment 183702
> It's a neat plant that shouldn't come back each year here, but this one is at least 8 years old. Every part is toxic so no tort food. the blooms stay open until direct sunlight hits them.



Ah...datura - a favorite poison for some of Agatha Christie's villains.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Cold hardy palm trees, (needle ?) bloomed and are making seeds.


Also have red bud tree seeds,

I might try a few of the palm seeds. If you want some of either of these let me know. I have done the red buds before, in fact this tree is from a seed I started. I have never seen a palm seed before. I don't even know when they are ready to harvest. Anyone ever harvested palm seeds ?


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> Cold hardy palm trees, (needle ?) bloomed and are making seeds.
> View attachment 183784
> View attachment 183785
> Also have red bud tree seeds,
> View attachment 183783
> I might try a few of the palm seeds. If you want some of either of these let me know. I have done the red buds before, in fact this tree is from a seed I started. I have never seen a palm seed before. I don't even know when they are ready to harvest. Anyone ever harvested palm seeds ?


No idea, but great question!  Since I don't live in a tropical region, I would be interested to know about harvesting palm seeds. Nice looking palm plant you have there; I wouldn't mind having one myself. Sometimes I think I should just move to Florida. The tortoise will be happy! 

Also, I just submitted my final paper. I'm done with school forever now! Woo hoo!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Also, I just submitted my final paper. I'm done with school forever now! Woo hoo!!


An incredible accomplishment!!!!!!!!! I'm so proud of you!


----------



## Pearly

Turtulas-Len said:


> Cold hardy palm trees, (needle ?) bloomed and are making seeds.
> View attachment 183784
> View attachment 183785
> Also have red bud tree seeds,
> View attachment 183783
> I might try a few of the palm seeds. If you want some of either of these let me know. I have done the red buds before, in fact this tree is from a seed I started. I have never seen a palm seed before. I don't even know when they are ready to harvest. Anyone ever harvested palm seeds ?


Yes, I have brought ripe red berries of some of my favorite palm trees in Florida and planted them in pots, they grew, but the freeze put them back down and they had to start over. I think next time I'll just plant them in the ground


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> An incredible accomplishment!!!!!!!!! I'm so proud of you!


Thanks! I'm so tired but I'm staying up to watch the Olympics.  Can't wait to spend more even time in the tort garden tomorrow!


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> No idea, but great question!  Since I don't live in a tropical region, I would be interested to know about harvesting palm seeds. Nice looking palm plant you have there; I wouldn't mind having one myself. Sometimes I think I should just move to Florida. The tortoise will be happy!
> 
> Also, I just submitted my final paper. I'm done with school forever now! Woo hoo!!


Woohoo for you!!! Awesome!!! Congratulations! As for moving to Florida... Nah! Not if I can help it anyway. I can barely stand the 3 months of that muggy heat here, never mind most of the year, well, it's the reverse: 3 months of beautiful weather. I lived there for 7 years and back then the heat didn't bother me at all. I must be getting old and cranky


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> Woohoo for you!!! Awesome!!! Congratulations! As for moving to Florida... Nah! Not if I can help it anyway. I can barely stand the 3 months of that muggy heat here, never mind most of the year, well, it's the reverse: 3 months of beautiful weather. I lived there for 7 years and back then the heat didn't bother me at all. I must be getting old and cranky


Haha, my fiance is a "polar bear" because he thrives in way cooler temps (and I've learned to as well). We all call him old and cranky too. What about by the water in Florida? Isn't it less muggy there? But either way, hubby wouldn't allow us to live in such a warm place!


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> Haha, my fiance is a "polar bear" because he thrives in way cooler temps (and I've learned to as well). We all call him old and cranky too. What about by the water in Florida? Isn't it less muggy there? But either way, hubby wouldn't allow us to live in such a warm place!


Tell your hubby I said he was a wise one! My mom's house is 10 min walk from the ocean! Humidity there is like in the jungle all the time that's why orchids grow simply attached to trunks of palm trees.., oh well!


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Cold hardy palm trees, (needle ?) bloomed and are making seeds.
> View attachment 183784
> View attachment 183785
> Also have red bud tree seeds,
> View attachment 183783
> I might try a few of the palm seeds. If you want some of either of these let me know. I have done the red buds before, in fact this tree is from a seed I started. I have never seen a palm seed before. I don't even know when they are ready to harvest. Anyone ever harvested palm seeds ?



I've been trying to find palm trees that fruit to plant in my YF yard. The fallen palm fruit is part of the YF diet. Leave it on the tree until it gets ripe. After that it can be harvested


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> I've been trying to find palm trees that fruit to plant in my YF yard. The fallen palm fruit is part of the YF diet. Leave it on the tree until it gets ripe. After that it can be harvested


Found a few hardy types of palm trees at lowes, home depot, and wal mart.. They were all in these blue pots

Some of the big growers use the different color pots to identify the perennial from the annual plants for your area.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I've been trying to find palm trees that fruit to plant in my YF yard. The fallen palm fruit is part of the YF diet. Leave it on the tree until it gets ripe. After that it can be harvested



I had no idea! You mean the big cluster that falls off? 
So any Palm? I think ours is a queen.


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> Found a few hardy types of palm trees at lowes, home depot, and wal mart.. They were all in these blue pots
> View attachment 183881
> Some of the big growers use the different color pots to identify the perennial from the annual plants for your area.


Yay, cactus! Love it! 

Here's our hibiscus; it finally bloomed!




Here's our garden now, in full "jungle mode" this time of year. Steve loves it!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

The banana trees are enjoying this hot spell we are having,you can see a door on the right to get an idea how tall they grown

I started this patch of black eyed susan 10 years ago, the soil is mostly river rock used to stabilize the power pole

I poured a lot of water on them the first few years, but they do fine without any help now.


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> The banana trees are enjoying this hot spell we are having,you can see a door on the right to get an idea how tall they grown
> View attachment 184195
> I started this patch of black eyed susan 10 years ago, the soil is mostly river rock used to stabilize the power pole
> View attachment 184194
> I poured a lot of water on them the first few years, but they do fine without any help now.


That is so cool!  I love your banana trees!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Turtulas-Len said:


> Very spiny type of thistle, I brought some rooted plants, cuttings, and seed pods from Middleburg Va.about 6 years ago. The tortoises liked the cuttings, but the seeds didn't germinate. Earlier this spring I saw 2 seedlings that I thought might be these same thistles.(they are).when mature these are as hard to handle as some cactus the spines on the seed pods are so sharp they can hurt just holding them.
> View attachment 180036
> View attachment 180035
> I hope they bloom and produce seeds.maybe I will have better luck with germination and not have to wait years for another one or two to pop up. I'm going to keep them in pots, they are in 6 inch pots now but will be in larger pots soon.The funny thing is I know somewhere this is a nuisance plant that people burn to get rid of it..


The first bloom opened today, This plant is loaded with pods that should bloom. It is over 6 feet tall and doing great even though it is still in a 6 inch nursery pot. Now all I have to do is figure out how to get the seeds to sprout.


----------



## Oxalis

Turtlehead is in bloom, finally!


----------



## Oxalis

Not too long ago, we had visited Grand Rapids and stopped by a nursery (which ended up filling our car with plants). That was a fun ride home!  Anyway, Hubby picked up two of these 'Kopper King' varieties of hibiscus (_H. moscheutos_, I believe since it's cold hardy). He liked the darker, reddish leaves on it, reminiscent of one of his favorite plants, ninebark. Mom got the other for Mother's Day or her birthday (I can't remember now), and hers of course opened nearly last month! Ours has finally bloomed and I don't think I've ever seen a bigger flower in Michigan!  Worth the wait!



Bigger than my hand!


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> Not too long ago, we had visited Grand Rapids and stopped by a nursery (which ended up filling our car with plants). That was a fun ride home!  Anyway, Hubby picked up two of these 'Kopper King' varieties of hibiscus (_H. moscheutos_, I believe since it's cold hardy). He liked the darker, reddish leaves on it, reminiscent of one of his favorite plants, ninebark. Mom got the other for Mother's Day or her birthday (I can't remember now), and hers of course opened nearly last month! Ours has finally bloomed and I don't think I've ever seen a bigger flower in Michigan!  Worth the wait!
> 
> View attachment 185414
> 
> Bigger than my hand!


I know! I have 2 pink and one dark red. Still looking for a white one with dark red center. I used to have one years ago and lost it to outdoor housepainting trampling during dormancy. It just had never recovered. Or, maybe the workers had poured something out there that killed it. I love those hardy varieties. They are not as fussy and seem to be disease and pest resistant unlike the tropical variety


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> I know! I have 2 pink and one dark red. Still looking for a white one with dark red center. I used to have one years ago and lost it to outdoor housepainting trampling during dormancy. It just had never recovered. Or, maybe the workers had poured something out there that killed it. I love those hardy varieties. They are not as fussy and seem to be disease and pest resistant unlike the tropical variety


Disease- and pest-resistant is great! Hopefully that means the rabbits won't be interested either!  Amazingly, Stevie has not been as interested in nibbling our hibiscus flowers this year. He must be more interested in the variety of other treats he now has, spoiled little butt he is!


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> Disease- and pest-resistant is great! Hopefully that means the rabbits won't be interested either!  Amazingly, Stevie has not been as interested in nibbling our hibiscus flowers this year. He must be more interested in the variety of other treats he now has, spoiled little butt he is!


I have tons of bunnies here and they seem to prefer other things I grow in abundance. I used to get upset that I could never grow hosta in one of my front flower beds. Little cottontail family would feast on them mowing them down to the ground. Then one day I caught little young bunny eating it, and ever since then I can never be upset with loss of plants to wildlife. That visual was all i needed to feel peace and change my gardening strategies. These days I just plant MORE of the plants that are food for my bunnies or butterfly caterpillars. I love to have them in my garden and it makes me happy to know that I can give them what they need. I planted couple of hostas in tortoise garden which is on the back side of the house and so far the bunnies don't seem to take interest in eating it. They are 7-8 inches tall! It's a first time a HOSTA has grown so big in my garden


----------



## Pearly

I also have this kind

.the flower is bigger than my hand


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> I also have this kind
> View attachment 185427
> .the flower is bigger than my hand


Awesome! 


Pearly said:


> I have tons of bunnies here and they seem to prefer other things I grow in abundance. I used to get upset that I could never grow hosta in one of my front flower beds. Little cottontail family would feast on them mowing them down to the ground. Then one day I caught little young bunny eating it, and ever since then I can never be upset with loss of plants to wildlife. That visual was all i needed to feel peace and change my gardening strategies. These days I just plant MORE of the plants that are food for my bunnies or butterfly caterpillars. I love to have them in my garden and it makes me happy to know that I can give them what they need. I planted couple of hostas in tortoise garden which is on the back side of the house and so far the bunnies don't seem to take interest in eating it. They are 7-8 inches tall! It's a first time a HOSTA has grown so big in my garden


My dad grows a lot of hostas in his yard. When I used to live there, I would take Steve outside. He took one bite of a hosta leaf and moved on. He has never shown interest in a hosta since!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> What's the experiment/project Len?


It wasn't an experiment, just a project and it worked out pretty good for both me and Walker.



He has plenty of spineless cactus and I don't have to constantly pick spines out of my fingers.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> It wasn't an experiment, just a project and it worked out pretty good for both me and Walker.
> View attachment 185730
> View attachment 185729
> View attachment 185731
> He has plenty of spineless cactus and I don't have to constantly pick spines out of my fingers.



He looks content. I, myself, just got to try some cactus yesterday at this awesome Mexican buffet with my daughters.


----------



## WhitneyO

Turtulas-Len said:


> It wasn't an experiment, just a project and it worked out pretty good for both me and Walker.
> View attachment 185730
> View attachment 185729
> View attachment 185731
> He has plenty of spineless cactus and I don't have to constantly pick spines out of my fingers.


Do you have to do anything to the cactus before feeding it? I have never fed cactus but I like to keep the diet varied so I need new things!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

WhitneyO said:


> Do you have to do anything to the cactus before feeding it? I have never fed cactus but I like to keep the diet varied so I need new things!


No need to do anything special. For the youngsters I cut narrow strips to make it easy for them to bite small pieces off.


----------



## MichaelaW

Turtulas-Len said:


> No need to do anything special. For the youngsters I cut narrow strips to make it easy for them to bite small pieces off.


Do any of you steam or boil tough pieces for youngsters? I have a bunch of really thick pads.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

MichaelaW said:


> Do any of you steam or boil tough pieces for youngsters? I have a bunch of really thick pads.


I have never tried either way to soften really tough pads. If you can find a out of the way place to lay lay them out they may produce new growth next year. Some of my old tough pads have produced small new growth pads before sprouting roots.


----------



## MichaelaW

Turtulas-Len said:


> I have never tried either way to soften really tough pads. If you can find a out of the way place to lay lay them out they may produce new growth next year. Some of my old tough pads have produced small new growth pads before sprouting roots.


I wonder if it would change the taste that much.


----------



## Pearly

Turtulas-Len said:


> It wasn't an experiment, just a project and it worked out pretty good for both me and Walker.
> View attachment 185730
> View attachment 185729
> View attachment 185731
> He has plenty of spineless cactus and I don't have to constantly pick spines out of my fingers.


Does your spineless have any tiny glochids? I have a big "spineless" one but those invisible tiny pricklers get into my hands and hurt for days. They are too small to even see them in normal light with naked eye. I know in nature torts eat ones with even big spines, but I just can't bring myself to not pick off any little, even tiniest prickle. I know! I'm OCD!


----------



## Pearly

Does anyone know what this is?

i got it as just one small stick in a pot back in a Spring. It has no spines and feels velvety to touch, grows pretty fast as you can see, from one much smaller "branch" to this in few months. This is what it had for me this am! At first I thought those were flower buds, but they are like hollow balloons. I've never seen this plant, think it's really cool and would like to read up on it. @Yvonne G, @Lochroma, anyone? Yvonne you know your succulents, is it some kind of Euphorbia??? Or something?


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> Does anyone know what this is?
> View attachment 186113
> i got it as just one small stick in a pot back in a Spring. It has no spines and feels velvety to touch, grows pretty fast as you can see, from one much smaller "branch" to this in few months. This is what it had for me this am! At first I thought those were flower buds, but they are like hollow balloons. I've never seen this plant, think it's really cool and would like to read up on it. @Yvonne G, @Lochroma, anyone? Yvonne you know your succulents, is it some kind of Euphorbia??? Or something?


Not sure what kind of succulent, but it is cute.


----------



## Yvonne G

carrion flower. Those pods will open and show a pretty dark purple flower that stinks like a dead body.
(Stapelia)


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> carrion flower. Those pods will open and show a pretty dark purple flower that stinks like a dead body.
> (Stapelia)


Woah! Killer plant!!  Too cool. I highly doubt that I would appreciate the smell though.


----------



## Jodie

This was my husband's idea, and has worked really well in my Sulcata enclosure. It keeps him from killing the plant. I just filled the block with dirt and planted pumpkin and squash seeds.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Pearly said:


> Does your spineless have any tiny glochids? I have a big "spineless" one but those invisible tiny pricklers get into my hands and hurt for days. They are too small to even see them in normal light with naked eye. I know in nature torts eat ones with even big spines, but I just can't bring myself to not pick off any little, even tiniest prickle. I know! I'm OCD!


Yes they have some. They are very small, tight to the pad angled toward the top of the pads, if you don't run your fingers against them backwards (from top to bottom) they don't come off. I have other types with just the small spines and no matter how careful I try to be I get some spines in fingers.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jodie said:


> This was my husband's idea, and has worked really well in my Sulcata enclosure. It keeps him from killing the plant. I just filled the block with dirt and planted pumpkin and squash seeds.
> View attachment 186150


Good idea. I've also thrown an old tire around plants too


----------



## Prairie Mom

Here's a question for you guys...

I want to strip leaves of tortoise food that I like to dry and freeze for winter (ie grape vines and other perrenials). *How early before the leaves change color do I dare start to strip perennial plants? * I want the tortoise food, but also don't want to hurt the plants ability to return next spring.


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> Awesome!
> 
> My dad grows a lot of hostas in his yard. When I used to live there, I would take Steve outside. He took one bite of a hosta leaf and moved on. He has never shown interest in a hosta since!


I think hosta is a relative of plantain. Read it somewhere...


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> carrion flower. Those pods will open and show a pretty dark purple flower that stinks like a dead body.
> (Stapelia)


Wow! I knew you'd know what it was! But... Dead body smell???!!! I hate that smell!!!! Eeeeeewwww!!!!!


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> Woah! Killer plant!!  Too cool. I highly doubt that I would appreciate the smell though.


I wonder why such bad smell in nature? To deter animals from eating it? Or predators from getting to some little critters living in around the plant?... Interesting


----------



## Pearly

Turtulas-Len said:


> Yes they have some. They are very small, tight to the pad angled toward the top of the pads, if you don't run your fingers against them backwards (from top to bottom) they don't come off. I have other types with just the small spines and no matter how careful I try to be I get some spines in fingers.


That's why i didn't mess with cacti for so many years of gardening! I always get those glochids in my hands and they HURT for days! Your opuntia is different than mine. I like it better. Do you know it's proper name?


----------



## Pearly

Jodie said:


> This was my husband's idea, and has worked really well in my Sulcata enclosure. It keeps him from killing the plant. I just filled the block with dirt and planted pumpkin and squash seeds.
> View attachment 186150


Love it!

Yvonne gave me similar idea to do with my fencing blocks around tortoise garden. Only mine are much narrower and those hollow compartments are kinda small so in Texas heat pumpkin and squash roots would bake unless I watered 2-3 times a day which I can not do. Yvonne suggested trailing succulents and so far only one of my ice plants is growing gangs busters. Others look not so good, but I haven't had the time to go out there and mess with those. I also planted some thyme and have bunch of oregano. Will see what does best. I have 56 of those blocks so plenty of planting there


----------



## Pearly

Prairie Mom said:


> Here's a question for you guys...
> 
> I want to strip leaves of tortoise food that I like to dry and freeze for winter (ie grape vines and other perrenials). *How early before the leaves change color do I dare start to strip perennial plants? * I want the tortoise food, but also don't want to hurt the plants ability to return next spring.


I'll just share my take on it: I NEVER worry about "the right times" for trimming, transplanting etc. I do it when i have the time and energy for the kind of work it requires. At my age some of us must factor those into our daily activities. Especially when there is a job and 3 young children to take care of. If you grow your grape vines for their fruit you can use the branches that you prune off at the time you prune them. In my case my vines are for tort food exclusively so I'll be hacking them of as much as possible/needed leaving only 3-4 healthy branches with enough leaves for photosynthesis. You don't really need to worry too much. Those vines grow like CRAZY!!! Unless yours are some delicate vatieties. I planted 2 bare root vines with just one thin stick maybe 10 inches long back in June. All 3 have grown so much I've already had to prune them bcs i don't want vines to take over the whole tortoise garden. But you may have a nice vine with trellis or arbor or some pretty garden feature, then you could prune the stray unneeded branches any time now. Definitely before weather starts getting cooler. Texas is very warm but even here I've noticed first signs of elm tree leaves beginning to turn yellowish


----------



## Pearly

Turtulas-Len said:


> No need to do anything special. For the youngsters I cut narrow strips to make it easy for them to bite small pieces off.


I have a hard time understanding how those spines don't hurt the torts' mouths, their little cute pink tongues if they hurt me so bad...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OK group, this is an opportune time to talk about 2 people I want to talk about.
We'll start with Turtulas-Len...he sent me numerous cactus pieces. Some were rooted, some just had a little new growth maybe, and some nothing. I can't make captions, like Pearly and others so I'm just gonna say; I have to plant cactus in pots as it ices and snows here. They go under a UVB light in the tort shed all winter. But this is the maybe sun/or rain season, so let me say, not one piece died. There is new growth on everything he sent me, and one has bloomed twice....here is some......I will show some pictures, but as ya'll know sometimes that can be a problem with me ...lol ...oh and my 17 pound pumpkin! It started raining and so I picked off all the slugs, and picked it cuz I was afraid it would rot. But It's gonna be 80 or more degrees, the next two weeks. But my guy will orange-up in the sun




-

I hope the pictures make sense.......'cept maybe this one LOL ....we have to wait for talk about the second person, this old lady has gotta go to bed.....


----------



## Yvonne G

Pearly said:


> I wonder why such bad smell in nature? To deter animals from eating it? Or predators from getting to some little critters living in around the plant?... Interesting



Pollination. It attracts flies.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, don't keep us in suspenders...er...uh...suspense. Who's the hunk on the Harley?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pearly said:


> Love it!
> View attachment 186197
> Yvonne gave me similar idea to do with my fencing blocks around tortoise garden. Only mine are much narrower and those hollow compartments are kinda small so in Texas heat pumpkin and squash roots would bake unless I watered 2-3 times a day which I can not do. Yvonne suggested trailing succulents and so far only one of my ice plants is growing gangs busters. Others look not so good, but I haven't had the time to go out there and mess with those. I also planted some thyme and have bunch of oregano. Will see what does best. I have 56 of those blocks so plenty of planting there


Looks GREAT!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pearly said:


> I'll just share my take on it: I NEVER worry about "the right times" for trimming, transplanting etc. I do it when i have the time and energy for the kind of work it requires. At my age some of us must factor those into our daily activities. Especially when there is a job and 3 young children to take care of. If you grow your grape vines for their fruit you can use the branches that you prune off at the time you prune them. In my case my vines are for tort food exclusively so I'll be hacking them of as much as possible/needed leaving only 3-4 healthy branches with enough leaves for photosynthesis. You don't really need to worry too much. Those vines grow like CRAZY!!! Unless yours are some delicate vatieties. I planted 2 bare root vines with just one thin stick maybe 10 inches long back in June. All 3 have grown so much I've already had to prune them bcs i don't want vines to take over the whole tortoise garden. But you may have a nice vine with trellis or arbor or some pretty garden feature, then you could prune the stray unneeded branches any time now. Definitely before weather starts getting cooler. Texas is very warm but even here I've noticed first signs of elm tree leaves beginning to turn yellowish


I totally agree with you about doing it whenever it is convenient for you. Thanks for the response. I was just wondering if stripping away all the leaves a bit early would weaken the plant too much.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've seen grapevines totally eaten away by grape leaf skeletonizers and yet the vines came back strong in the spring. So I would guess it would be ok to take the leaves whenever you want.

I asked my tortoise partner @Will if the yellow leaves of autumn had the same nutrient quality as the green leaves and if I'm remembering correctly, he said they do not.

Speaking of skeletonizers, whenever I see them on my vine I cut the infected leaves off and put them in a plastic bag. This morning I had a whole branch with them on it, so I stepped into the vine to reach the back where that branch was on the trunk. After that, every so often I had a stinging, burning sensation on my neck...different places each time. I finally went into the house to look in the mirror. Couldn't see anything. I took my shirt off and shook it. One of those darned skeletonizers was on my shirt. Didn't know those little buggers bite!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

Yvonne G said:


> I've seen grapevines totally eaten away by grape leaf skeletonizers and yet the vines came back strong in the spring. So I would guess it would be ok to take the leaves whenever you want.
> 
> I asked my tortoise partner @Will if the yellow leaves of autumn had the same nutrient quality as the green leaves and if I'm remembering correctly, he said they do not.
> 
> Speaking of skeletonizers, whenever I see them on my vine I cut the infected leaves off and put them in a plastic bag. This morning I had a whole branch with them on it, so I stepped into the vine to reach the back where that branch was on the trunk. After that, every so often I had a stinging, burning sensation on my neck...different places each time. I finally went into the house to look in the mirror. Couldn't see anything. I took my shirt off and shook it. One of those darned skeletonizers was on my shirt. Didn't know those little buggers bite!




Do NOT have same nutrient content. When temps and or day length go lower or less, the plant use many signaling systems to extract nutrients out of leaves for storage in the roots. That way the plant gets a jump on growth in the spring.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Personally, I put pictures of my success with Lens cactus with the intent of saying a public thank you!. But too many interruptions, and I got too tired, sorry.

Now here's MY experience with grape vines and leaves. I started feeding my 125 lb Sulcata grape leaves when he was about 40 pounds. I prowled the neighbor's vines, cut off vines where I wanted to and mostly cut leaves enough to fill a grocery bag. Then I'd bring them home cut the leaves off of whatever vines I took, and made piles of single leaves, I'd take enough for several feedings, but I would lay the rest of the single leaves on a cookie sheet and freeze them, then carefully putting them in freezer bags and back in the freezer and my animals would eat grape leaves all winter. It is good to cut them back, but I know I have cut many vines and taken many leaves and it just made the plant healthier. As for the tortoises, they ate some yellow ones too, maybe just for the fiber, but I also fed a great deal of other healthy foods for my tortoises that I won't list here, but they were fed a bunch of different stuff I grew, or roamed around and picked. The box turtles had blue berries fixed the same way, and hand picked by ME!. End result, a 125 lb animal can put away the grape leafs, but it seems to be good for the vines and now I'm growing my own and trim them good. They come back....


----------



## Turtulas-Len

maggie3fan said:


> Personally, I put pictures of my success with Lens cactus with the intent of saying a public thank you!. But too many interruptions, and I got too tired, sorry.
> 
> Now here's MY experience with grape vines and leaves. I started feeding my 125 lb Sulcata grape leaves when he was about 40 pounds. I prowled the neighbor's vines, cut off vines where I wanted to and mostly cut leaves enough to fill a grocery bag. Then I'd bring them home cut the leaves off of whatever vines I took, and made piles of single leaves, I'd take enough for several feedings, but I would lay the rest of the single leaves on a cookie sheet and freeze them, then carefully putting them in freezer bags and back in the freezer and my animals would eat grape leaves all winter. It is good to cut them back, but I know I have cut many vines and taken many leaves and it just made the plant healthier. As for the tortoises, they ate some yellow ones too, maybe just for the fiber, but I also fed a great deal of other healthy foods for my tortoises that I won't list here, but they were fed a bunch of different stuff I grew, or roamed around and picked. The box turtles had blue berries fixed the same way, and hand picked by ME!. End result, a 125 lb animal can put away the grape leafs, but it seems to be good for the vines and now I'm growing my own and trim them good. They come back....


I think this is the first public thank you I have received. I have sent plants and other things all over the US for years charging only the cost of shipping. I get private thank yous but I can't remember anyone posting a thank you publicly Thanks Maggie, and I apologize to anyone that may have said a public thank you that I don't remember seeing.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Well, don't keep us in suspenders...er...uh...suspense. Who's the hunk on the Harley?




I don't like guys who ride without a back seat......


----------



## Prairie Mom

Thanks for your thoughts on stripping leaves early everyone!! You have me convinced. I'll be stripping a bunch of the yard next week.


----------



## Kristoff

We've had a very hot summer here in Turkey - a dead season for gardening, but now that the heat started to subside, all sorts of weeds are out, including dandelions. Good news for the torts


----------



## Prairie Mom

Kristoff said:


> We've had a very hot summer here in Turkey - a dead season for gardening, but now that the heat started to subside, all sorts of weeds are out, including dandelions. Good news for the torts
> View attachment 186554


YAY!!! What a sweet and happy tortoise!!!  Great photo!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I have been wanting to do this for some time but wasn't exactly sure how. I think this will work to help keep Walkers mazuri dry. during rain and snow this winter. The base is 2 feet square and heavy iron 50 to 60 pounds.He can't turn it over because he has to stand on it to push the center pipe.

I put a piece of thick vinyl flooring on top of the base, then cut a hole in the center of a large sheet pan, and slid it down the pipe . this helps keep the mazuri from going all over the place.

the

umbrella is easy to change out for a different one


----------



## Pearly

Turtulas-Len said:


> I have been wanting to do this for some time but wasn't exactly sure how. I think this will work to help keep Walkers mazuri dry. during rain and snow this winter. The base is 2 feet square and heavy iron 50 to 60 pounds.He can't turn it over because he has to stand on it to push the center pipe.
> View attachment 186678
> I put a piece of thick vinyl flooring on top of the base, then cut a hole in the center of a large sheet pan, and slid it down the pipe . this helps keep the mazuri from going all over the place.
> View attachment 186677
> the
> View attachment 186679
> umbrella is easy to change out for a different one


Ingenious!


----------



## MichaelaW

Turtulas-Len said:


> I have been wanting to do this for some time but wasn't exactly sure how. I think this will work to help keep Walkers mazuri dry. during rain and snow this winter. The base is 2 feet square and heavy iron 50 to 60 pounds.He can't turn it over because he has to stand on it to push the center pipe.
> View attachment 186678
> I put a piece of thick vinyl flooring on top of the base, then cut a hole in the center of a large sheet pan, and slid it down the pipe . this helps keep the mazuri from going all over the place.
> View attachment 186677
> the
> View attachment 186679
> umbrella is easy to change out for a different one


Love it!


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> Yes they have some. They are very small, tight to the pad angled toward the top of the pads, if you don't run your fingers against them backwards (from top to bottom) they don't come off. I have other types with just the small spines and no matter how careful I try to be I get some spines in fingers.


Hubby tossed out his leather gloves because of those spines!!


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> Hubby tossed out his leather gloves because of those spines!!


I know! Darn glochids get into everything!


----------



## Pearly

Guess what? My "corpse flower" bud has finally opened! So far just one, the other bud is still tigtly closed balloon

. I just wish it was purple-purple, not just purple "whiskers"


----------



## Pearly

and a close up of the flower..... as for the smell, it is very very faint, you have to sick your nose in there to smell anything and yes, this is no Estee Lauder!


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> I have been wanting to do this for some time but wasn't exactly sure how. I think this will work to help keep Walkers mazuri dry. during rain and snow this winter. The base is 2 feet square and heavy iron 50 to 60 pounds.He can't turn it over because he has to stand on it to push the center pipe.
> View attachment 186678
> I put a piece of thick vinyl flooring on top of the base, then cut a hole in the center of a large sheet pan, and slid it down the pipe . this helps keep the mazuri from going all over the place.
> View attachment 186677
> the
> View attachment 186679
> umbrella is easy to change out for a different one


Very awesome! 


Pearly said:


> View attachment 186713
> and a close up of the flower..... as for the smell, it is very very faint, you have to sick your nose in there to smell anything and yes, this is no Estee Lauder!


Woah! Very neat. Seems like something out of _Jumanji_! Good to hear it's not too stinky!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Guess what? My "corpse flower" bud has finally opened! So far just one, the other bud is still tigtly closed balloon
> View attachment 186710
> . I just wish it was purple-purple, not just purple "whiskers"


I think that is amazing and lovely.


----------



## Oxalis

It's nice catching up on the gardening thread! Today is my first workday after quitting my job. I'll be pursuing work along the lines of my library degree. Which means a lot of volunteering until something paid comes along, but Hubby was willing to support me. I hated that job and I'm glad I'm gone!  Plus, more time at home means more love for the tortoise. Stevie should be ready to go out now that it's warmed up a little. I swear I saw some frost out there this morning!! Here's the garden the other day; we'd just received a lot of rain. The white aster plant has just exploded with blossoms, and the rose tree came back after a lot of the leaves had turned red. I didn't think it had more blossoms in store for us, but I guess so! I'm thinking the rose just really disliked the hot, humid weather this past August.




Here is the 'Kopper King' hibiscus this morning, enjoying the last of the summer. Steve finally chowed down on one of its flowers last week. I think he definitely enjoyed it!


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> It's nice catching up on the gardening thread! Today is my first workday after quitting my job. I'll be pursuing work along the lines of my library degree. Which means a lot of volunteering until something paid comes along, but Hubby was willing to support me. I hated that job and I'm glad I'm gone!  Plus, more time at home means more love for the tortoise. Stevie should be ready to go out now that it's warmed up a little. I swear I saw some frost out there this morning!! Here's the garden the other day; we'd just received a lot of rain. The white aster plant has just exploded with blossoms, and the rose tree came back after a lot of the leaves had turned red. I didn't think it had more blossoms in store for us, but I guess so! I'm thinking the rose just really disliked the hot, humid weather this past August.
> 
> View attachment 186714
> 
> 
> Here is the 'Kopper King' hibiscus this morning, enjoying the last of the summer. Steve finally chowed down on one of its flowers last week. I think he definitely enjoyed it!
> 
> View attachment 186715
> 
> 
> View attachment 186716


I love your copper king!!! Never seen one here in Texas.


----------



## Oxalis

Just found a couple photos of Stevie from Labor Day weekend that I never posted. It's always nice to get a photo of him when he's in the sun for once!  He's usually hiding under all his plants and dozing.





I remember taking these photos helped me notice a noxious weed hiding behind Stevie that I quickly removed!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oxalis said:


> Just found a couple photos of Stevie from Labor Day weekend that I never posted. It's always nice to get a photo of him when he's in the sun for once!  He's usually hiding under all his plants and dozing.
> 
> View attachment 186820
> View attachment 186821
> 
> 
> I remember taking these photos helped me notice a noxious weed hiding behind Stevie that I quickly removed!!


"You ain't seen me, right ?!"


----------



## Oxalis

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "You ain't seen me, right ?!"


Hehe, that's my baby!! He's always getting into trouble!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

It's nice today about 80 degrees much cooler than what we've had. I was working on a spot to plant some of the potted cactus into the ground near a group of banana trees, I was being watched, this guy is not one of my easterns


he is in the front yard, I left him alone, don't need any more wandering around the back yard.


----------



## Yvonne G

You're so lucky to have wild box turtles.


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> You're so lucky to have wild box turtles.


Definitely! So cute, @Turtulas-Len!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pearly said:


> View attachment 186713
> and a close up of the flower..... as for the smell, it is very very faint, you have to sick your nose in there to smell anything and yes, this is no Estee Lauder!


WOW!!! I feel like I'm looking at an Alien.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> It's nice catching up on the gardening thread! Today is my first workday after quitting my job. I'll be pursuing work along the lines of my library degree. Which means a lot of volunteering until something paid comes along, but Hubby was willing to support me. I hated that job and I'm glad I'm gone!  Plus, more time at home means more love for the tortoise. Stevie should be ready to go out now that it's warmed up a little. I swear I saw some frost out there this morning!! Here's the garden the other day; we'd just received a lot of rain. The white aster plant has just exploded with blossoms, and the rose tree came back after a lot of the leaves had turned red. I didn't think it had more blossoms in store for us, but I guess so! I'm thinking the rose just really disliked the hot, humid weather this past August.
> 
> View attachment 186714
> 
> 
> Here is the 'Kopper King' hibiscus this morning, enjoying the last of the summer. Steve finally chowed down on one of its flowers last week. I think he definitely enjoyed it!
> 
> View attachment 186715
> 
> 
> View attachment 186716


Oh I love your beautiful posts here and throughout the forum!!!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtulas-Len said:


> It's nice today about 80 degrees much cooler than what we've had. I was working on a spot to plant some of the potted cactus into the ground near a group of banana trees, I was being watched, this guy is not one of my easterns
> View attachment 186975
> View attachment 186974
> he is in the front yard, I left him alone, don't need any more wandering around the back yard.


Wow! That's so cool! Your place just calls to shelled creatures far and wide!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

urgh...I'm hating life without a camera these days. I've used the laptop to take a few silly off-topic selfies, but that's it.

Any way, please imagine that I'm posting a snap shot of the most lovely little wild blooming geranium that decided to plant itself in my tortoise yard knowing how much it would be loved and appreciated.

Insert invisible photo below :
------------------------------------------
-
-
-
-
-
-
--
-
-
-
--
------------------------------------------


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom said:


> urgh...I'm hating life without a camera these days. I've used the laptop to take a few silly off-topic selfies, but that's it.
> 
> Any way, please imagine that I'm posting a snap shot of the most lovely little wild blooming geranium that decided to plant itself in my tortoise yard knowing how much it would be loved and appreciated.
> 
> Insert invisible photo below :
> ------------------------------------------
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> --
> -
> -
> -
> --
> ------------------------------------------




That's got to be the absolutely mostest beautiful and interesting picture of a flower ever!


----------



## MichaelaW

Prairie Mom said:


> urgh...I'm hating life without a camera these days. I've used the laptop to take a few silly off-topic selfies, but that's it.
> 
> Any way, please imagine that I'm posting a snap shot of the most lovely little wild blooming geranium that decided to plant itself in my tortoise yard knowing how much it would be loved and appreciated.
> 
> Insert invisible photo below :
> ------------------------------------------
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> --
> -
> -
> -
> --
> ------------------------------------------


What a stunning shot!


----------



## Pearly

Hahaha! @Praire Mom may not have the working camera but she has IMAGINATION!!!! Love it!!!


----------



## Pearly

hey guys, i'm posting Shellie's butt if youcan zoom in there is a tiny snail that hitched a ride on her this am. Their bedroom tank is sooooo full of pill bugs and baby snails I have to wipe the bottoms of the dishes off bfr taking them out so they don't start dropping on the carpet of my daighter's bedroom. And interstingly... i haven't seen them try to eat either (pillbugs or snails) and outside they hunt those snails down like major predators


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pearly said:


> View attachment 187357
> hey guys, i'm posting Shellie's butt if youcan zoom in there is a tiny snail that hitched a ride on her this am. Their bedroom tank is sooooo full of pill bugs and baby snails I have to wipe the bottoms of the dishes off bfr taking them out so they don't start dropping on the carpet of my daighter's bedroom. And interstingly... i haven't seen them try to eat either (pillbugs or snails) and outside they hunt those snails down like major predators


weird that they don't eat them inside. -confusing! 

But I get a kick out of the little shelled creature hitching a ride on the big shelled creature


----------



## Pearly

Prairie Mom said:


> weird that they don't eat them inside. -confusing!
> 
> But I get a kick out of the little shelled creature hitching a ride on the big shelled creature


I know, right?!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OK, I wanted to make a public thank you to @Redfoot NERD for the handful of Rose of Sharon seeds he sent me years ago. I now have 52 RofS trees/bushes. Some are as tall as my house, some still bushes. But I got to say I have a lot of food for the tortoises. Some blooms are white/red centers, on the SAME bush are big solid white blooms, some are pink, lavender, and one bush is small but has red, white and blue blooms. I've included photos because seeing them is much better than my babbling about them. So a genuine heartfelt thank you Terry.....here's some pix of them....I wish that Bob was here to eat them. They were almost as favorite as strawberries.....


This is the white with red centers and the white blooms. You can see it's just now as tall as my house.....













You can barely see the blue bloom unopened yet on the bottom


----------



## Turtulas-Len

maggie3fan said:


> OK, I wanted to make a public thank you to @Redfoot NERD for the handful of Rose of Sharon seeds he sent me years ago. I now have 52 RofS trees/bushes. Some are as tall as my house, some still bushes. But I got to say I have a lot of food for the tortoises. Some blooms are white/red centers, on the SAME bush are big solid white blooms, some are pink, lavender, and one bush is small but has red, white and blue blooms. I've included photos because seeing them is much better than my babbling about them. So a genuine heartfelt thank you Terry.....here's some pix of them....I wish that Bob was here to eat them. They were almost as favorite as strawberries.....
> View attachment 187586
> 
> This is the white with red centers and the white blooms. You can see it's just now as tall as my house.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 187587
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 187588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can barely see the blue bloom unopened yet on the bottom
> 
> View attachment 187591


I got seeds from Terry also, He did send good seeds.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Look at how cool this is. I have counted up to 21 American Gold Finches getting a drink at Maggie's rest area and water station. I think there's 10 in this pix.
Totally behind the fence is a blackberry bramble, on the left some vines are coming thru the fence. I have to cut blackberries daily or they take over. On the right you can see part of my grape vine for the torts, and under the water station is a plant called a Medusa, it has stalks for lack of a better word that grow all twisted. I didn't water mine good enough this year so some are not curled. Just thought you might enjoy seeing a different part of my yard. In the front yard I grew a 17 pound pumpkin, and have 8 more in the process, but fall is taking over and I think 4 are big and might orange out. But the others started too late. But my freakin pumpkin vine itself was darned awesome.....







Thought I'd show you my deck, where I sit and watch the birds. On any day there will be a couple hundred, finches, Towhee's, Junco's, Chickadee's, hawks, Pee Wee's, California Quail, Scrub Jays, Crows, Waxwings.OK, this is too much thinking for me, my head hurts....my deck...that's my Jade plant in the right corner, the funky green house grows my great bromeliads OMGosh, I think I finally have this caption thing.....alright!!! My Star Jasmine is blooming on the left side.
And of course by one of the spider plants there is a short piece of a 100 foot electric cord. I collect them with pride. Trimmer 3, cords 0 lol silliness from me....


----------



## Yvonne G

So where's the picture of the pumpkin? ...and try as I might, I can't see a jade plant or a cut off extension cord. Oh wait. There it is on the wire reel table. LOL!


----------



## Oxalis

Some photos from a week ago I forgot to post. Today's been cloudy so it's not a good photo day.  Here are more hibiscus blooms!




Stevie enjoyed his treat from the hibiscus plant:




My monkey flower finally bloomed too:


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> So where's the picture of the pumpkin? ...and try as I might, I can't see a jade plant or a cut off extension cord. Oh wait. There it is on the wire reel table. LOL!




Ok you, here's more ....

My pumpkin




The Jade plant




One of the bromeliads from my little funky greenhouse



2 of the 8 pumpkins in my front yard. I think only 4 will make it. We are in fall now with leaves falling with the temps




Look at this color. Only in person it's so bright it hurts my eyes



My favorite balloon plant. See the bud? It looks like a helium balloon, then the open blossom is behind....




I believe I will end with what I could get of my front yard.....


----------



## Oxalis

maggie3fan said:


> Ok you, here's more ....
> 
> My pumpkin
> 
> View attachment 187658
> 
> 
> The Jade plant
> 
> View attachment 187659
> 
> 
> One of the bromeliads from my little funky greenhouse
> 
> View attachment 187660
> 
> 2 of the 8 pumpkins in my front yard. I think only 4 will make it. We are in fall now with leaves falling with the temps
> 
> View attachment 187661
> 
> 
> Look at this color. Only in person it's so bright it hurts my eyes
> View attachment 187662
> 
> 
> My favorite balloon plant. See the bud? It looks like a helium balloon, then the open blossom is behind....
> 
> View attachment 187663
> 
> 
> I believe I will end with what I could get of my front yard.....
> 
> View attachment 187664


I love it!!  Very cool pumpkins! And Hubby said he loves your jade plant.


----------



## Yvonne G

Very impressive, Maggie. You have quite a nice assortment of different plants. Must be the cooler weather. I could never have that kind of plants here.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Very impressive, Maggie. You have quite a nice assortment of different plants. Must be the cooler weather. I could never have that kind of plants here.


You can Yvonne. You just need to pump more water to irrigate them.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Very impressive, Maggie. You have quite a nice assortment of different plants. Must be the cooler weather. I could never have that kind of plants here.




Thank you, I try to grow some stuff for me as well as tortoises, and these are mine.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Oxalis said:


> Some photos from a week ago I forgot to post. Today's been cloudy so it's not a good photo day.  Here are more hibiscus blooms!
> 
> View attachment 187650




Did you notice that your hibiscus and one of my Rose of Sharon look almost exactly alike? You hibiscus blooms are bigger than my Rose of Sharon, does your hibiscus live outside thru your Michigan winters?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> You can Yvonne. You just need to pump more water to irrigate them.



my giant African Rhubarb, and the Medusa are plants that grow on the edge of a swamp. So even here they 'should' get watered daily. I'm thinking about moving the medusa to the edge of the pond and watch it grow!


----------



## Oxalis

maggie3fan said:


> Did you notice that your hibiscus and one of my Rose of Sharon look almost exactly alike? You hibiscus blooms are bigger than my Rose of Sharon, does your hibiscus live outside thru your Michigan winters?


You bet! This is the second season we've had the Kopper King and he's planted right in the ground. Seems pretty happy. It's considered a native plant here too (the green states). 





It's rainy and very dreary here today. Stevie's stuck inside like a little kid, bored and missing his garden.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

It's been rainy here too. People in Oregon don't tan, they rust. I have Rose of Sharon, because I was told Hibiscus will not make it thru our snowy or icy winters. Now I KNOW Michigan has more "winter" than we do. Maybe a hibiscus would grow here!?? I have all my cactus, (many) in pots and in the winter they go in the tort shed under a UVB light.


----------



## Oxalis

maggie3fan said:


> It's been rainy here too. People in Oregon don't tan, they rust. I have Rose of Sharon, because I was told Hibiscus will not make it thru our snowy or icy winters. Now I KNOW Michigan has more "winter" than we do. Maybe a hibiscus would grow here!?? I have all my cactus, (many) in pots and in the winter they go in the tort shed under a UVB light.


Give it a shot!  It does make it fine through our winters and is advertised as "cold-hardy."


----------



## Yvonne G

Maggie, there are two kinds of hibiscus - the tropical kind and the hardy kind. The hardy hibiscus have bigger flowers. The tropical kind die when it freezes. The hardy kind die back but come up again next spring.


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> Maggie, there are two kinds of hibiscus - the tropical kind and the hardy kind. The hardy hibiscus have bigger flowers. The tropical kind die when it freezes. The hardy kind die back but come up again next spring.


Indeed! I'm thinking they probably bred the cold-hardy species to have the largest flowers possible. The _Hibiscus syriacus_ does have some woody branches that don't die back in the winter; I'd have put this one in Steve's enclosure if I'd had more space.  We do have one in our yard too.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Some photos from a week ago I forgot to post. Today's been cloudy so it's not a good photo day.  Here are more hibiscus blooms!
> 
> View attachment 187650
> 
> 
> Stevie enjoyed his treat from the hibiscus plant:
> 
> View attachment 187652
> 
> 
> My monkey flower finally bloomed too:
> 
> View attachment 187651


Love the contrasting dark leaves on that hibiscus hybrid!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

maggie3fan said:


> Ok you, here's more ....
> 
> My pumpkin
> 
> View attachment 187658
> 
> 
> The Jade plant
> 
> View attachment 187659
> 
> 
> One of the bromeliads from my little funky greenhouse
> 
> View attachment 187660
> 
> 2 of the 8 pumpkins in my front yard. I think only 4 will make it. We are in fall now with leaves falling with the temps
> 
> View attachment 187661
> 
> 
> Look at this color. Only in person it's so bright it hurts my eyes
> View attachment 187662
> 
> 
> My favorite balloon plant. See the bud? It looks like a helium balloon, then the open blossom is behind....
> 
> View attachment 187663
> 
> 
> I believe I will end with what I could get of my front yard.....
> 
> View attachment 187664


Truly AMAZING photos!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> You bet! This is the second season we've had the Kopper King and he's planted right in the ground. Seems pretty happy. It's considered a native plant here too (the green states).
> 
> 
> View attachment 187942
> 
> 
> It's rainy and very dreary here today. Stevie's stuck inside like a little kid, bored and missing his garden.


I think my state is white because there just aren't ANY native plants!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Will be yanking out my garden soon and preserving what I can for winter food. I have lots of bags of grass hanging up in mesh laundry bags, so I'm off to a pretty good start. I also grew a few baseball bat squashes so I'll have seeds for indoor tortoise food and my garden next year.

I think Mavis is becoming big enough and is not a picky eater, so I may try some "real" hay this year too. What kind of hay do you other larger tortoise owners like to use??? I'll research it on the forum before I hit the ranch store this winter, I was just curious what you guys had to say.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

When Bob was alive I took the biggest black plastic bags that I could buy and I'd take 2, to the local 'ranch' feed store. I would pay them $2 a bag and go out where the bales that had fallen apart were. I get freshly cut local grass hay. It's sweet smelling and softer than most hays. I also (here it comes) also got some alfalfa, just to try and make up for lack of growing food in the winter. Alfalfa is a 'hot' kind of hay and has , heaven forbid, protein in it. My 2 bags, due to squashing and pushing ended up being close to a bale. You 'could' always buy a bale for , well, here $7. Bob would go thru a bale in our winter. I got one medium bag for my (count'em 3 Sulcata) and only the 2 yr old Sam will eat it. But he'll eat toad poop too, so go figure.  Yeah, I know, I try real hard not to be of any help......


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom said:


> Will be yanking out my garden soon and preserving what I can for winter food. I have lots of bags of grass hanging up in mesh laundry bags, so I'm off to a pretty good start. I also grew a few baseball bat squashes so I'll have seeds for indoor tortoise food and my garden next year.
> 
> I think Mavis is becoming big enough and is not a picky eater, so I may try some "real" hay this year too. What kind of hay do you other larger tortoise owners like to use??? I'll research it on the forum before I hit the ranch store this winter, I was just curious what you guys had to say.



Grass hay is softer...orchard grass, bermuda grass.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Grass hay is softer...orchard grass, bermuda grass.



Did I or did I not say"fresh cut locally grown *GRASS HAY"* ...quote......(It's sweet smelling and softer than most hays.) Crud...sisters! Did you even read my post?


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Did I or did I not say"fresh cut locally grown *GRASS HAY"* ...quote......(It's sweet smelling and softer than most hays.) Crud...sisters! Did you even read my post?



Do you see that I am responding to Prairie Mom's post?


----------



## Oxalis

Hi all. Been rainy and dreary out all weekend here in southern Michigan. Bleh! It's rather depressing.  The tort garden even got some flooding too. Possible mid-70s temps for next week, so I should be able to take Steve outside then. I can't wait!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Started drying the lawn a few weeks ago, haven't seen the sun for a week so drying of anything outside just ain't happening.Today I picked up a 50 pound bag of mazuri adf 16 herbivore diet. Walker waited until just before sundown to venture out this evening to east, I offered him some of it along with the original mazuri.He didn't miss a piece of either.

Here's what it looks like along side the original and LS tortoise diets. A new addition to help with his varied winter diet. It doesn't moisten very well, it expands like the timothy pellets, but that's ok Walker doesn't like wet mazuri anyway.


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> Started drying the lawn a few weeks ago, haven't seen the sun for a week so drying of anything outside just ain't happening.Today I picked up a 50 pound bag of mazuri adf 16 herbivore diet. Walker waited until just before sundown to venture out this evening to east, I offered him some of it along with the original mazuri.He didn't miss a piece of either.
> View attachment 188294
> Here's what it looks like along side the original and LS tortoise diets. A new addition to help with his varied winter diet. It doesn't moisten very well, it expands like the timothy pellets, but that's ok Walker doesn't like wet mazuri anyway.


Mmmm, tasty Mazuri! It's how to make a tortoise "run"!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Do you see that I am responding to Prairie Mom's post?



Did you read that I had already answered her post???? hrumph (is that a word or a noise??)


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Man, this volunteering sucks. Altho I did get to feed a baby hummingbird. That was neat.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Did you read that I had already answered her post???? hrumph (is that a word or a noise??)



Maggie: I don't read the whole thread before I post. I answer posts as I come to them. Since your post was AFTER Prairie Mom's post, I didn't read it until I had posted. What's wrong with two of us giving the same answer anyway? It only reaffirms what you've said. There's no rule that says one can't post if their thought has already been given.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

@Yvonne G A little touchy are ya??? I was simply teasing you because for once I gave a correct answer before you. It's that simple. I love you Yvonne, I wouldn't really fight with you, especially in public. So chill. and read my next post......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, I got up kinda late this am, and I found one of my adult tortoises spread eagle on the floor! Does that mean he's too big for the tort table just made for him last summer? Crap! Or after I soaked him last night, did I just put him on the floor? He was cold as heck, as I sleep with my window open and it's in the 40's at night. Poor guy. I guess he just walked around the house all night. He was smack in the middle of the floor, arms and legs stretched out really cold and not moving. So now he's soaking in warm water, then breakfast.
Yvonne, The Bird looks the same today, but he is eating. Not drinking yet.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Oxalis said:


> Hi all. Been rainy and dreary out all weekend here in southern Michigan. Bleh! It's rather depressing.  The tort garden even got some flooding too. Possible mid-70s temps for next week, so I should be able to take Steve outside then. I can't wait!



Looks like we are having the same crappy weather..........guess it's that time.......


----------



## Prairie Mom

maggie3fan said:


> When Bob was alive I took the biggest black plastic bags that I could buy and I'd take 2, to the local 'ranch' feed store. I would pay them $2 a bag and go out where the bales that had fallen apart were. I get freshly cut local grass hay. It's sweet smelling and softer than most hays. I also (here it comes) also got some alfalfa, just to try and make up for lack of growing food in the winter. Alfalfa is a 'hot' kind of hay and has , heaven forbid, protein in it. My 2 bags, due to squashing and pushing ended up being close to a bale. You 'could' always buy a bale for , well, here $7. Bob would go thru a bale in our winter. I got one medium bag for my (count'em 3 Sulcata) and only the 2 yr old Sam will eat it. But he'll eat toad poop too, so go figure.  Yeah, I know, I try real hard not to be of any help......


Interesting! I wonder if my ranch store would let me bag up loose hay. I'll be looking for grass hay for sure.

Question about the alfalfa...I've read some of the debates about sulcatas and protein. So far, my opinion lies in the camp that "green" protein is fine. Is there any reason to avoid decent proportions of alfalfa? lots of oxalates or anything? Thanks!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> Grass hay is softer...orchard grass, bermuda grass.


I'll definitely look for some good grass hay. Thanks Yvonne!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtulas-Len said:


> Started drying the lawn a few weeks ago, haven't seen the sun for a week so drying of anything outside just ain't happening.Today I picked up a 50 pound bag of mazuri adf 16 herbivore diet. Walker waited until just before sundown to venture out this evening to east, I offered him some of it along with the original mazuri.He didn't miss a piece of either.
> View attachment 188294
> Here's what it looks like along side the original and LS tortoise diets. A new addition to help with his varied winter diet. It doesn't moisten very well, it expands like the timothy pellets, but that's ok Walker doesn't like wet mazuri anyway.


Awesome. Thanks for posting what the ADF looks like. I was pretty clueless. 

It's interesting to hear that you are just starting to dry out your lawn clippings. I'm learning that in my area, I have to do the opposite... I have to cut and save in the Springtime, because my lawn nearly stops growing completely toward the end of the summer. I only get a few weeds that I nurture in the lawn and crab grass growth. It's a bit of a bummer because it means that my home-made hay is pretty old by the time winter rolls around.


----------



## Prairie Mom

maggie3fan said:


> Well, I got up kinda late this am, and I found one of my adult tortoises spread eagle on the floor! Does that mean he's too big for the tort table just made for him last summer? Crap! Or after I soaked him last night, did I just put him on the floor? He was cold as heck, as I sleep with my window open and it's in the 40's at night. Poor guy. I guess he just walked around the house all night. He was smack in the middle of the floor, arms and legs stretched out really cold and not moving. So now he's soaking in warm water, then breakfast.
> Yvonne, The Bird looks the same today, but he is eating. Not drinking yet.


Poor tortoise! I hope he warms up and is back to his old self soon!

What's the bird story? Are there posts somewhere to catch me up?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Prairie Mom said:


> Awesome. Thanks for posting what the ADF looks like. I was pretty clueless.
> 
> It's interesting to hear that you are just starting to dry out your lawn clippings. I'm learning that in my area, I have to do the opposite... I have to cut and save in the Springtime, because my lawn nearly stops growing completely toward the end of the summer. I only get a few weeds that I nurture in the lawn and crab grass growth. It's a bit of a bummer because it means that my home-made hay is pretty old by the time winter rolls around.


I'm still feeding last years cuttings. just because it's old doesn't mean it goes bad. If kept dry and bug free it should last pretty much indefinitely. I have better fall weeds for winter feeding than the spring weeds. We usually get plenty of rain for good weed growth in Sept and Oct. Last week we got over 7 inches of rain in Huntingtown in about 24 hours, not sure about the Beach but it was close to the same. our growing season hasn't stopped yet but it wont be long.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Prairie Mom said:


> Poor tortoise! I hope he warms up and is back to his old self soon!
> 
> What's the bird story? Are there posts somewhere to catch me up?



No, there's no posts. 
I have 5 parakeets, a couple of days ago my young male had bloody pin feathers all over his head and around his eyes. The other birds cannibalized him. Guess he got too randy with the females. Well, stress can kill them. So he's been moved into a smaller cage right next to the meanies. Usually they make up thru the bars and all is well. He's sitting with his back to them, won't answer any of their calls and he simply looks depressed. So I guess he's hurt and mad. I always get very upset when any of my animals don't act normal, I always think that death is imminent. Then my sis who is the be all end all for me of information, so she says she thinks he's sick. So I start counting my quarters to see if I can take him to the Vet as now I am SURE he will die. As an old lady I have gotten too soft to be in this business......


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> Interesting! I wonder if my ranch store would let me bag up loose hay. I'll be looking for grass hay for sure.
> 
> Question about the alfalfa...I've read some of the debates about sulcatas and protein. So far, my opinion lies in the camp that "green" protein is fine. Is there any reason to avoid decent proportions of alfalfa? lots of oxalates or anything? Thanks!


For my Russian, from what I've learned, a little "green" protein mixed in is probably OK as long as the diet is mostly fiber and has great variety. The variety I think is the key to a successful diet. I have seen my little dude eating the plantain (_Plantago_ spp.) seeds, which I assume would be a little higher in protein since they're seeds?, but OK nonetheless because he's able to browse on so many other plants.


----------



## Oxalis

maggie3fan said:


> No, there's no posts.
> I have 5 parakeets, a couple of days ago my young male had bloody pin feathers all over his head and around his eyes. The other birds cannibalized him. Guess he got too randy with the females. Well, stress can kill them. So he's been moved into a smaller cage right next to the meanies. Usually they make up thru the bars and all is well. He's sitting with his back to them, won't answer any of their calls and he simply looks depressed. So I guess he's hurt and mad. I always get very upset when any of my animals don't act normal, I always think that death is imminent. Then my sis who is the be all end all for me of information, so she says she thinks he's sick. So I start counting my quarters to see if I can take him to the Vet as now I am SURE he will die. As an old lady I have gotten too soft to be in this business......


Awwww, poor little thing. I hope he has had a good, long life so far.


----------



## Oxalis

maggie3fan said:


> Looks like we are having the same crappy weather..........guess it's that time.......


Unfortunately.  We're making the most of any sunshine here in Michigan before dreary old winter sets in. I'm looking forward to cooler weather, personally, since this past summer was terribly hot, but I just wish our winters here had a bit more sun! It's another cloudy, gray day today. I thought the sun was supposed to come out but I'm not feeling optimistic. Steve is bored indoors but Mommy brought in plenty of his treats. I got a shot of his mulberry bush, and you can see the leaves have filled out more.  I hope it's grown some good roots this season and maybe gets a bit bigger next summer!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

We have.....wait for it.....OREGON RAIN surprise! surprise! 7 months of rain ice snow, rain rain rain....

I believe the bird is just stressed and will not die. Mark my words....dum de dum dum.........


----------



## Oxalis

maggie3fan said:


> We have.....wait for it.....OREGON RAIN surprise! surprise! 7 months of rain ice snow, rain rain rain....
> 
> I believe the bird is just stressed and will not die. Mark my words....dum de dum dum.........


I'll cross my fingers for the little guy!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtulas-Len said:


> I'm still feeding last years cuttings. just because it's old doesn't mean it goes bad. If kept dry and bug free it should last pretty much indefinitely. I have better fall weeds for winter feeding than the spring weeds. We usually get plenty of rain for good weed growth in Sept and Oct. Last week we got over 7 inches of rain in Huntingtown in about 24 hours, not sure about the Beach but it was close to the same. our growing season hasn't stopped yet but it wont be long.


I like your point of view and it's interesting to hear how the seasons work for you. Mine is the exact opposite. I was worried about the cuttings being "old" because a cattle rancher friend of mine once explained to me that the older the hay it supposedly starts to lose nutritional value. -I'll be honest, she explained some things that I just nodded and pretended to understand , but it sounded like the age of the hay makes a difference as well as the temperature when it is dried. I don't have any answers though. ***Your tortoises are so beautiful and growing so strong that your photos alone are a good argument to the healthy nature of your diet and hay. I'll keep following your advice


----------



## Prairie Mom

maggie3fan said:


> No, there's no posts.
> I have 5 parakeets, a couple of days ago my young male had bloody pin feathers all over his head and around his eyes. The other birds cannibalized him. Guess he got too randy with the females. Well, stress can kill them. So he's been moved into a smaller cage right next to the meanies. Usually they make up thru the bars and all is well. He's sitting with his back to them, won't answer any of their calls and he simply looks depressed. So I guess he's hurt and mad. I always get very upset when any of my animals don't act normal, I always think that death is imminent. Then my sis who is the be all end all for me of information, so she says she thinks he's sick. So I start counting my quarters to see if I can take him to the Vet as now I am SURE he will die. As an old lady I have gotten too soft to be in this business......


I've become paranoid about my animals like that too. -Particularly my fish which I care way too much about for goldfish! I'm glad you moved the poor guy to his own cage. I really hope he gets better. Please post his progress. I'd be interested to know.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> For my Russian, from what I've learned, a little "green" protein mixed in is probably OK as long as the diet is mostly fiber and has great variety. The variety I think is the key to a successful diet. I have seen my little dude eating the plantain (_Plantago_ spp.) seeds, which I assume would be a little higher in protein since they're seeds?, but OK nonetheless because he's able to browse on so many other plants.


I totally agree with your point of view on this


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Unfortunately.  We're making the most of any sunshine here in Michigan before dreary old winter sets in. I'm looking forward to cooler weather, personally, since this past summer was terribly hot, but I just wish our winters here had a bit more sun! It's another cloudy, gray day today. I thought the sun was supposed to come out but I'm not feeling optimistic. Steve is bored indoors but Mommy brought in plenty of his treats. I got a shot of his mulberry bush, and you can see the leaves have filled out more.  I hope it's grown some good roots this season and maybe gets a bit bigger next summer!
> 
> View attachment 188600


I think the mulberry looks good! I bet it will come back great. 

Mavis feels Steve's pain. It was incredibly cold and windy today, so my not-so-little lady had to stay in. I spoiled her with a naughty treat of fresh zucchini which I think helped her forgive my inability to command the weather.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Prairie Mom said:


> I've become paranoid about my animals like that too. -Particularly my fish which I care way too much about for goldfish! I'm glad you moved the poor guy to his own cage. I really hope he gets better. Please post his progress. I'd be interested to know.



Oh my! I wish you hadn't mentioned goldfish. 
I had water turtles in a dumpster bottom, the turtles ate all but 2 feeder goldfish. So they graduated to a 40 gallon when I took my last water turtle to my sister's pond. But they grew...Then a 75 gallon, then a 100 gallon, then a 150, now a 200 gallon freakin fish freakin tank for 2 lousy goldfish that are big enough I could fillet and feed 5 people!!! I'd serve the foot long plecos to my Redneck friends. You know, the kind who fish catfish with their fists. LOL

Just teasing about everything but their sizes. Biga** goldfish. One is silver with an orange cap.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Oxalis said:


> For my Russian, from what I've learned, a little "green" protein mixed in is probably OK as long as the diet is mostly fiber and has great variety. The variety I think is the key to a successful diet. I have seen my little dude eating the plantain (_Plantago_ spp.) seeds, which I assume would be a little higher in protein since they're seeds?, but OK nonetheless because he's able to browse on so many other plants.




OK, I'm gonna go for it....I believe if your animal gets a wide variety of food that he would eat in Senegal, Russia or Egypt, or Africa; it does not hurt in the least to feed them some protein. Crap, even tho I live on cheesecake, I need some real protein at times. Some alfalfa will not hurt a Sulcata. I feed locally grown grass hay because it's softer and sweeter and all the Sulcata I have now are 2 or under. All eat grass hay. Plus a huge amount of other stuff I've grown for them. The best diet you can possibly feed your tortoise is what you need to do to make a good strong healthy tortoise......(I get rid of the Russians I end up with as soon as I can, sorry) (grinning) I'm a glutton for punishment, I love Sulcata.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Started these pads last fall (2015), Put a couple in the ground today. They should really take off next spring because I was able to transplant without disturbing the root system.



These are the spine-less ones that I just started working with. I spotted a couple bunches of bananas today also.

If our growing was a little longer I think we could actually make some real bananas.


I don't use the banana trees for tort food any longer but I think they are neat and require very little maintenance.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Started these pads last fall (2015), Put a couple in the ground today. They should really take off next spring because I was able to transplant without disturbing the root system.
> View attachment 188730
> View attachment 188731
> View attachment 188729
> These are the spine-less ones that I just started working with. I spotted a couple bunches of bananas today also.
> View attachment 188733
> If our growing was a little longer I think we could actually make some real bananas.
> View attachment 188734
> View attachment 188732
> I don't use the banana trees for tort food any longer but I think they are neat and require very little maintenance.




I like the banana tree look too. I have a couple of them but they don't get nearly as big as yours. The fronds are a nice size but the tree itself is only about 5' tall.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> I like the banana tree look too. I have a couple of them but they don't get nearly as big as yours. The fronds are a nice size but the tree itself is only about 5' tall.


I've noticed since I started growing these sometimes it takes a few years for them to get tall. Maybe yours will take off next year. I planted some bamboo at the other house in 1991 and about 3 years ago it finally started filling in. Here at the Beach the bamboo grows so fast it is hard to keep contained.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Bamboo is so invasive, Oregon says it's against the law to plant bamboo, or keep RES. It's raining here, so all my new cactus are going into Bob's shed under the UVB lights. I have a bunch of bamboo in a giant tote in front of my house, it's cracked the tote and I bet there are roots in the ground. I like the way bamboo looks and it makes great trellis or plant stakes......


just in case anybody cares, I HATE Halloween...........


----------



## Yvonne G

@Pearly




Pearly said:


> Does anyone know what this is?
> View attachment 186113
> i got it as just one small stick in a pot back in a Spring. It has no spines and feels velvety to touch, grows pretty fast as you can see, from one much smaller "branch" to this in few months. This is what it had for me this am! At first I thought those were flower buds, but they are like hollow balloons. I've never seen this plant, think it's really cool and would like to read up on it. @Yvonne G, @Lochroma, anyone? Yvonne you know your succulents, is it some kind of Euphorbia??? Or something?



Mine isn't as pretty as yours. I think yours is called Stepeliad, but I couldn't find mine in google. I've always called it stephelia, but Iochroma corrected me a while back and I can't find his post.


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> @Pearly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine isn't as pretty as yours. I think yours is called Stepeliad, but I couldn't find mine in google. I've always called it stephelia, but Iochroma corrected me a while back and I can't find his post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 188836
> View attachment 188837


OMG!!!!! I love this color!!! Do you bring it in for the winter?


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, they're pretty cold sensitive.


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> @Pearly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine isn't as pretty as yours. I think yours is called Stepeliad, but I couldn't find mine in google. I've always called it stephelia, but Iochroma corrected me a while back and I can't find his post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 188836
> View attachment 188837


Those are some neat flowers.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

@Yvonne G
Here's my pumpkin crop you wanted to see. There's still 2 more big ones growing. The biggest here is 18 pounds



Here's my attempt to get decent pix of the cactus you were going to tell me if I could leave them in the carport wrapped in plastic, with a spider plant and my long Jew. I'm going to put M&M men Christmas lights around them. The lights are probably a collectors item, but not for me. They will keep the freeze off the plants...







Too bad I forgot to water this Jew.....


The Sansevieria was in Dr Gallants office. I brought it home to fix it....it didn't have one root, not one. Most of what you see now is new growth.


----------



## Yvonne G

@Maggie : Your Cereus peruvianus is cold hardy down to 20F degrees. I think it will be ok under plastic with the Christmas lights.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> @Maggie : Your Cereus peruvianus is cold hardy down to 20F degrees. I think it will be ok under plastic with the Christmas lights.



I always wonder if she makes up those names knowing I wouldn't know that from caticus felineacus. Believe me, I have gone on plant club bus tours with her, she knows the name, genus and species of every cactus ever born.
Y, have you ever posted a picture of your cactus garden outside the fence? If not you had better........it's amazing, too bad it's not Spring. Do it anyway.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've posted it before. I don't have this year's picture, but here's a couple years ago:








In the second picture, the little columnar cactus is a saguaro. I don't remember if I planted it from a seed or from one of those little 1" pots. But it came from a gift shop in the desert. It's about 25 years old and appx. 4' tall. I hope I'm still around when it starts to grow arms.


----------



## Prairie Mom

maggie3fan said:


> Oh my! I wish you hadn't mentioned goldfish.
> I had water turtles in a dumpster bottom, the turtles ate all but 2 feeder goldfish. So they graduated to a 40 gallon when I took my last water turtle to my sister's pond. But they grew...Then a 75 gallon, then a 100 gallon, then a 150, now a 200 gallon freakin fish freakin tank for 2 lousy goldfish that are big enough I could fillet and feed 5 people!!! I'd serve the foot long plecos to my Redneck friends. You know, the kind who fish catfish with their fists. LOL
> 
> Just teasing about everything but their sizes. Biga** goldfish. One is silver with an orange cap.


I have a couple huge goldfish in a 65 gallon. I more than a little love them I'm hoping they'll be like yours. They're certainly on their way. And they're not afraid of me at all. Great fun!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I've posted it before. I don't have this year's picture, but here's a couple years ago:
> 
> View attachment 189459
> View attachment 189460
> View attachment 189461
> View attachment 189462
> View attachment 189463
> 
> 
> In the second picture, the little columnar cactus is a saguaro. I don't remember if I planted it from a seed or from one of those little 1" pots. But it came from a gift shop in the desert. It's about 25 years old and appx. 4' tall. I hope I'm still around when it starts to grow arms.


I love your cacti photos! They're always so impressive!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

maggie3fan said:


> @Yvonne G
> Here's my pumpkin crop you wanted to see. There's still 2 more big ones growing. The biggest here is 18 pounds
> View attachment 189433
> 
> 
> Here's my attempt to get decent pix of the cactus you were going to tell me if I could leave them in the carport wrapped in plastic, with a spider plant and my long Jew. I'm going to put M&M men Christmas lights around them. The lights are probably a collectors item, but not for me. They will keep the freeze off the plants...
> 
> View attachment 189436
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 189435
> 
> Too bad I forgot to water this Jew.....
> View attachment 189437
> 
> The Sansevieria was in Dr Gallants office. I brought it home to fix it....it didn't have one root, not one. Most of what you see now is new growth.


Those pumpkins are FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## Oxalis

maggie3fan said:


> @Yvonne G
> Here's my pumpkin crop you wanted to see. There's still 2 more big ones growing. The biggest here is 18 pounds
> View attachment 189433
> 
> 
> Here's my attempt to get decent pix of the cactus you were going to tell me if I could leave them in the carport wrapped in plastic, with a spider plant and my long Jew. I'm going to put M&M men Christmas lights around them. The lights are probably a collectors item, but not for me. They will keep the freeze off the plants...
> 
> View attachment 189436
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 189435
> 
> Too bad I forgot to water this Jew.....
> View attachment 189437
> 
> The Sansevieria was in Dr Gallants office. I brought it home to fix it....it didn't have one root, not one. Most of what you see now is new growth.


Awesome pumpkins! 


Yvonne G said:


> I've posted it before. I don't have this year's picture, but here's a couple years ago:
> 
> View attachment 189459
> View attachment 189460
> View attachment 189461
> View attachment 189462
> View attachment 189463
> 
> 
> In the second picture, the little columnar cactus is a saguaro. I don't remember if I planted it from a seed or from one of those little 1" pots. But it came from a gift shop in the desert. It's about 25 years old and appx. 4' tall. I hope I'm still around when it starts to grow arms.


That is _a lot_ of cactus! I love it! Very pretty blossoms. <3


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Prairie Mom said:


> Those pumpkins are FANTASTIC!!!



Thanks to you and Oxalis for the compliments. I have 3 more on the vine, but we're in the middle of a storm that's suppossed to bring 60 MPH winds by evening, and pouring rain. So I'm hoping they don't rot. Right now I'm trying to get all my cactus into the tort shed, but that monster sulcata is so nosy and gets in the way, and I'm hurrying trying to make up for all the procrastinating I did.......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I've posted it before. I don't have this year's picture, but here's a couple years ago:
> 
> View attachment 189459
> View attachment 189460
> View attachment 189461
> View attachment 189462
> View attachment 189463
> 
> 
> In the second picture, the little columnar cactus is a saguaro. I don't remember if I planted it from a seed or from one of those little 1" pots. But it came from a gift shop in the desert. It's about 25 years old and appx. 4' tall. I hope I'm still around when it starts to grow arms.



Kewl thanks, I think that's the 4" one I bought you in Arizona when I was driving truck. I also brought you some weird cactus from Texass that put a spine thru my boot.


----------



## Oxalis

maggie3fan said:


> some weird cactus from Texass that put a spine thru my boot.


@maggie3fan Ouch! Are you feeling better?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Oxalis said:


> @maggie3fan Ouch! Are you feeling better?



Yeah, that was a long time ago. I quit drivin truck in 2003


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> Does anyone know what this is?
> View attachment 186113
> i got it as just one small stick in a pot back in a Spring. It has no spines and feels velvety to touch, grows pretty fast as you can see, from one much smaller "branch" to this in few months. This is what it had for me this am! At first I thought those were flower buds, but they are like hollow balloons. I've never seen this plant, think it's really cool and would like to read up on it. @Yvonne G, @Lochroma, anyone? Yvonne you know your succulents, is it some kind of Euphorbia??? Or something?





Yvonne G said:


> carrion flower. Those pods will open and show a pretty dark purple flower that stinks like a dead body.
> (Stapelia)


Thought of you guys when I recently visited the Frederik Meijer Gardens & Sculpture Park in Grand Rapids, MI.  This was in their cactus room!




I wasn't feeling brave enough to smell it though.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Bamboo, I'm digging some of the bamboo up and have plenty of roots if anyone wants some. I cut one of the taller ones down to see how tall they get and it measured 26 feet. It is a cold hardy type, it spreads like most bamboos but the roots stay close to the surface which makes it easy to contain.The only cost would be shipping.


----------



## Oxalis

Been meaning to post these photos for a while. I got some bulbs from my aunt (she orders a lot of stuff from catalogs) so this spring, we threw them in the front-yard garden to see what would happen. I don't remember what the package read so I figured I'd see if my fellow gardeners could help identify them? They sort of look like bigger poppies, but with more petals, I suppose. Hope you enjoy the turtle sculpture too!


----------



## Yvonne G

Those are really pretty. They make a nice addition to that flower bed.


----------



## Yvonne G

@Prairie Mom get your sweet self back here. Even if you don't post anywhere else, we need you on the gardening thread. . .not only for your sparkling personality but for your gardening knowledge. And besides that, we miss you.


This a.m. I made up a batch of foliar spray for my hibiscus plants in the greenhouse. I bought little 5 gallon plants a couple years ago and planted two on either side of the door (inside the greenhouse). They did pretty well the first year, but then they got some sort of sucking insect that made black goo on the leaves, which then curled up and fell off. I sprayed them with dish soap and water and was able to save the plants, but they were still infested. So I tried Neem oil. That seemed to work better than the soapy water, but the plants still had the bugs (maybe aphids?). 

So this time I used compost tea, molasses and limonene in a spray bottle. The bottle worked good because it sprayed even upside down, which allowed me to get the undersides of the leaves. So, we'll see if this concoction works to finally get rid of these pests.

The outside view of the greenhouse doorway:




An up close look at the bugs on the yellow flower bud (and naturally, it's blurry) plus you can see the black goo on the leaves behind the flower:




An overall view of the plants:





You can see, they're not very thrifty, but they've grown at least 2' taller since I planted them. I only hope I can cure them and save them.


----------



## MichaelaW

Oxalis said:


> Been meaning to post these photos for a while. I got some bulbs from my aunt (she orders a lot of stuff from catalogs) so this spring, we threw them in the front-yard garden to see what would happen. I don't remember what the package read so I figured I'd see if my fellow gardeners could help identify them? They sort of look like bigger poppies, but with more petals, I suppose. Hope you enjoy the turtle sculpture too!
> 
> View attachment 191706
> View attachment 191707
> 
> View attachment 191708
> View attachment 191709


Pretty certain those are anemones.


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> Those are really pretty. They make a nice addition to that flower bed.


Thanks! They added some great color along with our zinnias this year. 


MichaelaW said:


> Pretty certain those are anemones.


Thank you so much! We had no idea what they were and felt silly for it.


Yvonne G said:


> @Prairie Mom get your sweet self back here. Even if you don't post anywhere else, we need you on the gardening thread. . .not only for your sparkling personality but for your gardening knowledge. And besides that, we miss you.
> 
> 
> This a.m. I made up a batch of foliar spray for my hibiscus plants in the greenhouse. I bought little 5 gallon plants a couple years ago and planted two on either side of the door (inside the greenhouse). They did pretty well the first year, but then they got some sort of sucking insect that made black goo on the leaves, which then curled up and fell off. I sprayed them with dish soap and water and was able to save the plants, but they were still infested. So I tried Neem oil. That seemed to work better than the soapy water, but the plants still had the bugs (maybe aphids?).
> 
> So this time I used compost tea, molasses and limonene in a spray bottle. The bottle worked good because it sprayed even upside down, which allowed me to get the undersides of the leaves. So, we'll see if this concoction works to finally get rid of these pests.
> 
> The outside view of the greenhouse doorway:
> 
> View attachment 192818
> 
> 
> An up close look at the bugs on the yellow flower bud (and naturally, it's blurry) plus you can see the black goo on the leaves behind the flower:
> 
> View attachment 192819
> 
> 
> An overall view of the plants:
> 
> View attachment 192820
> View attachment 192821
> 
> 
> You can see, they're not very thrifty, but they've grown at least 2' taller since I planted them. I only hope I can cure them and save them.


I agree—we miss you, @Prairie Mom!  Hubby was surprised that neem oil didn't work. I of course had to google neem oil.  Hubby's thinking about a master gardener class next year. Won't that be cool to keep him around? Hehehe! I love the tree/shrub in your first photo, although all your plants look great! Is it a _Dracaena_? I'd love to get a few of those if I had my own greenhouse...!  Maybe someday!


----------



## Yvonne G

Madagascar Palm (Pachypodium lamerei)

I bought it as a small plant in a 6" pot, kept it outside and brought it into the greenhouse every winter. Just after Will finished putting up that greenhouse I asked him if he would plant it in the ground in the greenhouse because it was getting too big to move in and out. It has really taken off. It loves being planted in the ground. I don't know what's going to happen when it reaches the ceiling.


----------



## Doreen S.

Can anyone tell me how to grow my broadleaf seed mix indoors in New York for my Eastern hermann's baby


----------



## Yvonne G

Doreen S. said:


> Can anyone tell me how to grow my broadleaf seed mix indoors in New York for my Eastern hermann's baby



I buy the store brand (or generic) potting soil. Sprinkle the seeds over the soil then lightly scrape more soil over the seeds and pat down with the palm of your hand. Plants require a good deal of light. If you want to invest in a plant grow light, that would be the way to go, however, when I was a working stiff, the plant on my desk did pretty good under the fluorescent lights. Keep it moist, but not wet.


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise

Where can I get grass? my garden box is just dirt... I don't want to get one from Home Depot/Lowes cause the seed has a chemical enhancement


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Walker likes these this time of year.


----------



## Yvonne G

Look at those legs! I just DARE a lion to try and bite him!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> Where can I get grass? my garden box is just dirt... I don't want to get one from Home Depot/Lowes cause the seed has a chemical enhancement


I've purchased this from Amazon several times. No chemicals and grows quickly:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003AZ03DQ/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

It looks like right now they are only selling the massive 25lb bag. You don't have to pay for shipping, but that's A LOT of seed


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> @Prairie Mom get your sweet self back here. Even if you don't post anywhere else, we need you on the gardening thread. . .not only for your sparkling personality but for your gardening knowledge. And besides that, we miss you.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Oxalis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree—we miss you, @Prairie Mom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Awwww....you two made my day! I adore you ladies Not much gardening going on here!

Hey, has there been any talk about Secret Santa again this year? I seriously loved the pot I got last year and thought that was really fun


----------



## Yvonne G

No. I think Jacqui was bummed out because a couple of folks who participated didn't received their gifts.

But if you go to Tidgy's Dad's cold dark room, he's doing something similar called TORTOISE. I don't know if there's still time for you to join that one.


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> Walker likes these this time of year.
> View attachment 193536
> View attachment 193537


I love it! I wish my _Opuntia_ would bloom next season.  Sometimes the grocery carries the prickly pears. I picked one up recently and let Steve try a tiny bite since it is a lot of sugar for him. I think he liked it but it's hard to tell with him. They are super pretty on the plant though. Maybe I should move to Arizona.


----------



## Oxalis

First real snow today. Hurray, Michigan winters...  There's about an inch of snow on my plants now. I'm dreaming of Len's cactus; I'm sure my Stevie is too.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Oxalis said:


> First real snow today. Hurray, Michigan winters...  There's about an inch of snow on my plants now. I'm dreaming of Len's cactus; I'm sure my Stevie is too.
> 
> View attachment 193818


I have a couple that I know will grow in zone 5. I have others that I think are hardy enough to survive there also. Message a good mailing address to me and I would gladly send you and Steve some.This first one I have had for over 50 years, this particular plant is from a pad my grandson started a couple years ago

This next one doesn't have the long spines and is as hardy as the first one.

This 3rd one I've had a long time and it makes a bunch of blooms and fruit but the fruit don't swell up like most do, I cut these yesterday.

To get an idea of their size the table squares are about 6 inches


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> I have a couple that I know will grow in zone 5. I have others that I think are hardy enough to survive there also. Message a good mailing address to me and I would gladly send you and Steve some.This first one I have had for over 50 years, this particular plant is from a pad my grandson started a couple years ago
> View attachment 193862
> This next one doesn't have the long spines and is as hardy as the first one.
> View attachment 193861
> This 3rd one I've had a long time and it makes a bunch of blooms and fruit but the fruit don't swell up like most do, I cut these yesterday.
> View attachment 193860
> To get an idea of their size the table squares are about 6 inches


Many thanks for your generosity! PM sent. 

Let me know if any of my plants are of interest to you and maybe I can gather some seeds! There are always a ton of evening primrose (_Oenothera biennis_) seeds, at least before the goldfinches get to them and my tort loves the leaves and flowers. Not so much this time of year, but there will definitely be a lot next season.


----------



## Yvonne G

Let's revive this thread. Anyone doing anything with plants? Gardening? I didn't make a winter garden this year. And I've got nothing interesting - plant-wise - to talk about. How about 'youse guys'? Anything exciting going on in your plant world?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Light coating of snow and ice for two days, lows of 22°f then it warmed up to mid-upper 40's and it's all gone. Plants should be fine, I'm hoping.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Let's revive this thread.


Didn't we have some kind of human food " Recipes" thread as well?


----------



## Yvonne G

All my plants are in the greenhouse or on the plastic-wrapped porch of the vacant house. I left the jade plants in their spot on my front porch, but I strung the little Christmas lights all around and through them, and wrapped the porch with plastic:




My house is up on a hill and not really visible to my neighbors, so they don't have to look at this hokey set up daily. So far it's working. I go in there to check if it needs watering about once a week, and there's no frost damage yet.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Didn't we have some kind of human food " Recipes" thread as well?



You want to revive that one too? :

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-recipe-and-food-discussion-thread-♥.111203/

Food is very close to my heart. I love to eat. It's very hard for me to lose weight because I just love food!!!


----------



## JohnnyB65

I can’t even think about plants right now. The last two years have been a complete failure with growing anything. I did everything I knew of to grow broad leaf vegetables for my tortoise and it was just too hot and dry plus my tortoise would not eat anything that I managed to grow. I couldn’t even grow tomatoes or peppers for myself because of the heat.

And of course it’s too cold now with frost every morning. I can’t even grow anything inside because my cats eat everything and then throw up all over the place. My desert tortoise is hibernating now and I don’t know what I’m going to feed him this summer because he will only eat what I’m not supposed to feed him like zucchini and apples.I guess he will only be eating Zoo Med Natural Grassland Tortoise Food because I don't even have any grass left.


----------



## Momof4

JohnnyB65 said:


> I can’t even think about plants right now. The last two years have been a complete failure with growing anything. I did everything I knew of to grow broad leaf vegetables for my tortoise and it was just too hot and dry plus my tortoise would not eat anything that I managed to grow. I couldn’t even grow tomatoes or peppers for myself because of the heat.
> 
> And of course it’s too cold now with frost every morning. I can’t even grow anything inside because my cats eat everything and then throw up all over the place. My desert tortoise is hibernating now and I don’t know what I’m going to feed him this summer because he will only eat what I’m not supposed to feed him like zucchini and apples.I guess he will only be eating Zoo Med Natural Grassland Tortoise Food because I don't even have any grass left.




I have great success planting in kiddie pools and cement mixing tubs with holes drilled. 

I use plain old dirt and water a lot. I usually use some sort of grazing seeds.

In the hot summer I keep it in the shade and winter I move it to the sun. 
I keep scissors nearby and trim it and bag it in a ziplock and throw in the fridge after getting the air out. 

Kiddie pools are under $10 at Wal-Mart. Give it a try!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Some of you have seen my African Giant Rhubarb. My sister has a South American one and I found out their leafs are slightly smaller.....So here is my plant last Spring....(it got bigger) I had two 7' leaves...




And here it is today......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> I have great success planting in kiddie pools and cement mixing tubs with holes drilled.
> 
> I use plain old dirt and water a lot. I usually use some sort of grazing seeds.
> 
> In the hot summer I keep it in the shade and winter I move it to the sun.
> I keep scissors nearby and trim it and bag it in a ziplock and throw in the fridge after getting the air out.
> 
> Kiddie pools are under $10 at Wal-Mart. Give it a try!



I'd plant some grapes, the purple ones have the best leaves. But one or 2 grape vines feeds numerous torts. I planted 2 grape vines for Bob instead of roaming the neighborhood like a hobo one year. And he died before either vine grew, they're growing big and beautiful now tho. I hope they live thru the winter. And I was so bummed I didn't do any planting or watering, the only thing I did accomplish was to try and cut off 2 fingers


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Some of you have seen my African Giant Rhubarb. My sister has a South American one and I found out their leafs are slightly smaller.....So here is my plant last Spring....(it got bigger) I had two 7' leaves...
> 
> View attachment 197390
> 
> 
> And here it is today......
> 
> View attachment 197391



That's just a darned shame. But this same thing happens to banana trees and they come back bigger and better. So hopefully yours will too. The tree to the left in the picture is quite interesting too, or is that just a fancy pruning job.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> That's just a darned shame. But this same thing happens to banana trees and they come back bigger and better. So hopefully yours will too. The tree to the left in the picture is quite interesting too, or is that just a fancy pruning job.



It will grow back bigger and better. The bush you're talking about is a Lace-cap Hydranga, in the middle is a Japnese Maple and on the far right is Rose of Sharon. Everything has dropped their leaves......if you mean the tree truck, it's a false plum tree.


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> Let's revive this thread. Anyone doing anything with plants? Gardening? I didn't make a winter garden this year. And I've got nothing interesting - plant-wise - to talk about. How about 'youse guys'? Anything exciting going on in your plant world?


I concur!  @Odin's Gma has some great indoor gardening for the winter!! I unfortunately have nothing going on here. Winter weather here stinks. We're working on some room remodeling and cleaning the entire house (I have a truckload of donations for the thrift store).  But we're super anxious for spring so we can get planting!


----------



## Blakem

I will post my garden tomorrow. This is the first year with the raised garden and it did very well in the summer. We have onions, kale, broccoli, celery, spinach, Brussel sprouts, lettuce and cabbage growing. Hopefully we get some good stuff to harvest!


----------



## Jacqui

I am growing a new variety of mulberry bush.... the ice stem type.


----------



## Oxalis

Jacqui said:


> I am growing a new variety of mulberry bush.... the ice stem type.
> 
> View attachment 197442


That is really cool! It's been very gray and rainy here the last few days, but today there is sun and no snow on the ground... It looks like spring already. Michigan weather is so weird. It must drive the animals here crazy...

Our indoor plants survived our honeymoon absence (except our poor little coffee plant) and the lime tree is starting to grow lots of tiny limes. The petals are falling off and making a mess all over the living room floor.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oxalis said:


> That is really cool! It's been very gray and rainy here the last few days, but today there is sun and no snow on the ground... It looks like spring already. Michigan weather is so weird. It must drive the animals here crazy...
> 
> Our indoor plants survived our honeymoon absence (except our poor little coffee plant) and the lime tree is starting to grow lots of tiny limes. The petals are falling off and making a mess all over the living room floor.



Pictures or it's not happening.


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> Pictures or it's not happening.


Haha, good call. Our babies:


----------



## Yvonne G

I just love the variegated rubber tree. I've never had one, but I think they're so pretty.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I just love the variegated rubber tree. I've never had one, but I think they're so pretty.



It looks like there's a couple of small Hoya. Or am I confusing them with the rubber tree......


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Not much going on here at the Beach, The banana trees are asleep

and Walker is filling up on fallen leaves


----------



## Oxalis

maggie3fan said:


> It looks like there's a couple of small Hoya. Or am I confusing them with the rubber tree......


Rubber plants. They're his new favorite plant.


----------



## Jacqui

Oxalis said:


> That is really cool! It's been very gray and rainy here the last few days, but today there is sun and no snow on the ground... It looks like spring already. Michigan weather is so weird. It must drive the animals here crazy...
> 
> Our indoor plants survived our honeymoon absence (except our poor little coffee plant) and the lime tree is starting to grow lots of tiny limes. The petals are falling off and making a mess all over the living room floor.



Honeymoon?


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Not much going on here at the Beach, The banana trees are asleep
> View attachment 197514
> and Walker is filling up on fallen leaves
> View attachment 197515



Your banana trees look much different than mine. Mine turn to mush with the first frost, while your's really just look dormant - dry.


----------



## Oxalis

Jacqui said:


> Honeymoon?


Yup, we were married at a conservatory (of course) in October. For our honeymoon, we visited Peru and Easter Island. It was pretty awesome, just a lot of flying. I miss the palm trees and moai... <3


----------



## Yvonne G

Oxalis said:


> Yup, we were married at a conservatory (of course) in October. For our honeymoon, we visited Peru and Easter Island. It was pretty awesome, just a lot of flying. I miss the palm trees and moai... <3


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


>


Many thanks!  Stevie made a cute ring-bearer (he didn't walk down the aisle though). I'll have to share our cute photos of him when we get them from the photographer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oxalis said:


> Many thanks!  Stevie made a cute ring-bearer (he didn't walk down the aisle though). I'll have to share our cute photos of him when we get them from the photographer.


Congratulations!!!! 
Can't wait to see the photos of Stevie (and you, of course!) .


----------



## Oxalis

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> Can't wait to see the photos of Stevie (and you, of course!) .


Thank you!  For now, here's our photo of Steve as our ring-bearer.


----------



## Odin's Gma

Oxalis said:


> I concur!  @Odin's Gma has some great indoor gardening for the winter!! I unfortunately have nothing going on here. Winter weather here stinks. We're working on some room remodeling and cleaning the entire house (I have a truckload of donations for the thrift store).  But we're super anxious for spring so we can get planting!


I sure am trying! In fact, I popped on today because I am over the moon at a new development! I posted about it here:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...d-winter-3-sulcata.147449/page-2#post-1442200

Just giddy over it!


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> I just love the variegated rubber tree. I've never had one, but I think they're so pretty.


Used to have one in my dorm room (back in college, in Poland) it was the plain dark green but the leaves were like 12" long, and the plant was taller than me. I loved it, it was easy to clean and made huge statement in the room. I haven't seen them that big over here, other then the ones growing outdoors in South Florida


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> Let's revive this thread. Anyone doing anything with plants? Gardening? I didn't make a winter garden this year. And I've got nothing interesting - plant-wise - to talk about. How about 'youse guys'? Anything exciting going on in your plant world?


I'm in!!! Wow! I got really far behind with the forum during those crazy few months of not being active here. Perhaps instead of trying to catch up which may take a ling while, i should just say "I'm sorry for falling off the face of the earth like that few months" and just get on with it, here and now. Anyway, Yvonne, great idea about resurrecting this great thread


----------



## Pearly

maggie3fan said:


> Some of you have seen my African Giant Rhubarb. My sister has a South American one and I found out their leafs are slightly smaller.....So here is my plant last Spring....(it got bigger) I had two 7' leaves...
> 
> View attachment 197390
> 
> 
> And here it is today......
> 
> View attachment 197391


That plant is just magnificent!!!!


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> Been meaning to post these photos for a while. I got some bulbs from my aunt (she orders a lot of stuff from catalogs) so this spring, we threw them in the front-yard garden to see what would happen. I don't remember what the package read so I figured I'd see if my fellow gardeners could help identify them? They sort of look like bigger poppies, but with more petals, I suppose. Hope you enjoy the turtle sculpture too!
> 
> View attachment 191706
> View attachment 191707
> 
> View attachment 191708
> View attachment 191709


@Oxalis, that's Anemone


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> @Prairie Mom get your sweet self back here. Even if you don't post anywhere else, we need you on the gardening thread. . .not only for your sparkling personality but for your gardening knowledge. And besides that, we miss you.
> 
> 
> This a.m. I made up a batch of foliar spray for my hibiscus plants in the greenhouse. I bought little 5 gallon plants a couple years ago and planted two on either side of the door (inside the greenhouse). They did pretty well the first year, but then they got some sort of sucking insect that made black goo on the leaves, which then curled up and fell off. I sprayed them with dish soap and water and was able to save the plants, but they were still infested. So I tried Neem oil. That seemed to work better than the soapy water, but the plants still had the bugs (maybe aphids?).
> 
> So this time I used compost tea, molasses and limonene in a spray bottle. The bottle worked good because it sprayed even upside down, which allowed me to get the undersides of the leaves. So, we'll see if this concoction works to finally get rid of these pests.
> 
> The outside view of the greenhouse doorway:
> 
> View attachment 192818
> 
> 
> An up close look at the bugs on the yellow flower bud (and naturally, it's blurry) plus you can see the black goo on the leaves behind the flower:
> 
> View attachment 192819
> 
> 
> An overall view of the plants:
> 
> View attachment 192820
> View attachment 192821
> 
> 
> You can see, they're not very thrifty, but they've grown at least 2' taller since I planted them. I only hope I can cure them and save them.


Aphids!!!! I hate them!!!! They are the reason i don't bother with tropical hibiscus here in Texas. To stay on top of them I'd have to spray all the time, and time is what is precious commodity to me. In Florida they'd attack the hibiscus as well but it had seemed much easier to control them


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> Your banana trees look much different than mine. Mine turn to mush with the first frost, while your's really just look dormant - dry.


Give yours few more years, and they too will develop strong trunks


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> Yup, we were married at a conservatory (of course) in October. For our honeymoon, we visited Peru and Easter Island. It was pretty awesome, just a lot of flying. I miss the palm trees and moai... <3


Awwww! Congratulations to the Newlyweds!!!!


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> Thank you!  For now, here's our photo of Steve as our ring-bearer.
> 
> View attachment 197870


Omg!!!! How ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Pearly

Pearly said:


> Aphids!!!! I hate them!!!! They are the reason i don't bother with tropical hibiscus here in Texas. To stay on top of them I'd have to spray all the time, and time is what is precious commodity to me. In Florida they'd attack the hibiscus as well but it had seemed much easier to control them


Btw you can try to release couple boxes of ladybugs on them. It has never really worked for me. Those ladybugs if they don't just come on their free will they won't stay for long. Maybe i didn't have enough aphids for them?...


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> Thank you!  For now, here's our photo of Steve as our ring-bearer.
> 
> View attachment 197870


Omg! If this is not THE CUTEST THING EVER!!!!! Absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> Yup, we were married at a conservatory (of course) in October. For our honeymoon, we visited Peru and Easter Island. It was pretty awesome, just a lot of flying. I miss the palm trees and moai... <3


Ahhh! Peru and Easter Islands....! Dream on! dream on!have you posted any pics from that trip?


----------



## Pearly

Turtulas-Len said:


> Not much going on here at the Beach, The banana trees are asleep
> View attachment 197514
> and Walker is filling up on fallen leaves
> View attachment 197515


Hi Len, I may start asking you more details on your plants and if you ever want any of mine we could start trading at some point? Or if you are fully stocked plant-wise then perhaps I might ask for a few of yours, with compensation if course


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> Ahhh! Peru and Easter Islands....! Dream on! dream on!have you posted any pics from that trip?


Been doing lots of cleaning around the house lately, but I'll have to find some neat photos for you guys! I was thinking of this thread lots when I saw some neat plants, animals, and gardens on our trip. 



Pearly said:


> Awwww! Congratulations to the Newlyweds!!!!


Thank you also for the congrats!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Grow, mow, mulch: Finding lawn's value
08 Feb 2017, 12:01 PM

Law collecting greenhouse gas samples from turf plots using a vented flux chamber. (Jon Trappe)
Cranking up the lawn mower on a Saturday afternoon may be a child's most dreaded chore. But little does he or she know that it also affects how much carbon and nitrogen are present in the soil below the grass.

Quincy Law of Purdue University studies many aspects of lawn care and their effects on the soil. Does the type of turf grass make a difference? Does it matter if grass clippings are left on the lawn or picked up? How frequently should people mow their lawns?

"My research demonstrates one of the many environmental benefits of natural grass lawns, golf courses, athletic fields, cemeteries, and similar areas," he explains. "Grasses are able to remove carbon dioxide, a greenhouse gas, from the atmosphere and deposit it into the soil as organic matter."

Law and his team found that the amount of carbon deposited into the soil was affected by the species of grass and how it was mown. Specifically, tall fescue resulted in more soil carbon than Kentucky bluegrass. However, tall fescue required more frequent mowing. Both are common grasses used in lawns in the United States.

"Soil is a nonrenewable resource that must be protected, which soil carbon helps to do," he says. "Soil carbon helps to bind soil particles and build soil structure. It also decreases the risk of runoff and erosion, and improves soil-water relations."

In addition, returning grass clippings increased both soil carbon and nitrogen compared to when clippings were collected. Grass clippings contain these elements and if the clippings are returned to the soil, they break down and are released into the soil.

In the soil they affect the carbon and nitrogen levels in two ways: directly by simply being present but also indirectly by serving as fertilizer for the grass.

However, Law notes it is difficult to make specific species recommendations in this area. To get more grass clippings, the grass has to be mowed more often, which can cause problems.

Lawn mowers, like cars and trucks, produce their own carbon emissions and can offset some of the benefits of increased grass clippings. Improvements in mower efficiency and alternative fuel sources may help offset the mower emissions in the future, he says.

"By carefully selecting a grass and properly managing grass clippings, homeowners can increase the carbon sequestered in the soil," he says. "While this will not single-handedly significantly reduce carbon dioxide levels in the atmosphere, it is still helpful."

For example, Law's research shows that the carbon deposited by the grass more than offsets the carbon emitted from managing the lawn and helps to justify those emissions. It can be beneficial in that it allows a way for an individual to reduce his or her net carbon footprint.

Lawns do more than look good, Law adds. They provide recreational areas as well as environmental and societal benefits. For those looking for more information about the best way to manage their turf, he says a local university extension service is a great source of help.

"I grew up playing golf and immediately fell in love with working on a golf course, so I have always enjoyed working closely with nature," Law says. "Additionally, I have a family history of farming. My brother currently farms land that has been in our family for over 150 years, and soil conservation has always been a priority. As my grandfather said, 'Harvest the crop, not the land.' "

Story Source:

The above story is based on materials provided by American Society of Agronomy. Note: Materials may be edited for content and length.

Journal Reference:

Quincy D. Law, Jon M. Trappe, Yiwei Jiang, Ronald F. Turco, Aaron J. Patton. Turfgrass Selection and Grass Clippings Management Influence Soil Carbon and Nitrogen Dynamics. Agronomy Journal, 2016; 0 (0): 0 DOI: 10.2134/agronj2016.05.0307


----------



## Oxalis

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Grow, mow, mulch: Finding lawn's value
> 08 Feb 2017, 12:01 PM
> 
> Law collecting greenhouse gas samples from turf plots using a vented flux chamber. (Jon Trappe)
> Cranking up the lawn mower on a Saturday afternoon may be a child's most dreaded chore. But little does he or she know that it also affects how much carbon and nitrogen are present in the soil below the grass.
> 
> Quincy Law of Purdue University studies many aspects of lawn care and their effects on the soil. Does the type of turf grass make a difference? Does it matter if grass clippings are left on the lawn or picked up? How frequently should people mow their lawns?
> 
> "My research demonstrates one of the many environmental benefits of natural grass lawns, golf courses, athletic fields, cemeteries, and similar areas," he explains. "Grasses are able to remove carbon dioxide, a greenhouse gas, from the atmosphere and deposit it into the soil as organic matter."
> 
> Law and his team found that the amount of carbon deposited into the soil was affected by the species of grass and how it was mown. Specifically, tall fescue resulted in more soil carbon than Kentucky bluegrass. However, tall fescue required more frequent mowing. Both are common grasses used in lawns in the United States.
> 
> "Soil is a nonrenewable resource that must be protected, which soil carbon helps to do," he says. "Soil carbon helps to bind soil particles and build soil structure. It also decreases the risk of runoff and erosion, and improves soil-water relations."
> 
> In addition, returning grass clippings increased both soil carbon and nitrogen compared to when clippings were collected. Grass clippings contain these elements and if the clippings are returned to the soil, they break down and are released into the soil.
> 
> In the soil they affect the carbon and nitrogen levels in two ways: directly by simply being present but also indirectly by serving as fertilizer for the grass.
> 
> However, Law notes it is difficult to make specific species recommendations in this area. To get more grass clippings, the grass has to be mowed more often, which can cause problems.
> 
> Lawn mowers, like cars and trucks, produce their own carbon emissions and can offset some of the benefits of increased grass clippings. Improvements in mower efficiency and alternative fuel sources may help offset the mower emissions in the future, he says.
> 
> "By carefully selecting a grass and properly managing grass clippings, homeowners can increase the carbon sequestered in the soil," he says. "While this will not single-handedly significantly reduce carbon dioxide levels in the atmosphere, it is still helpful."
> 
> For example, Law's research shows that the carbon deposited by the grass more than offsets the carbon emitted from managing the lawn and helps to justify those emissions. It can be beneficial in that it allows a way for an individual to reduce his or her net carbon footprint.
> 
> Lawns do more than look good, Law adds. They provide recreational areas as well as environmental and societal benefits. For those looking for more information about the best way to manage their turf, he says a local university extension service is a great source of help.
> 
> "I grew up playing golf and immediately fell in love with working on a golf course, so I have always enjoyed working closely with nature," Law says. "Additionally, I have a family history of farming. My brother currently farms land that has been in our family for over 150 years, and soil conservation has always been a priority. As my grandfather said, 'Harvest the crop, not the land.' "
> 
> Story Source:
> 
> The above story is based on materials provided by American Society of Agronomy. Note: Materials may be edited for content and length.
> 
> Journal Reference:
> 
> Quincy D. Law, Jon M. Trappe, Yiwei Jiang, Ronald F. Turco, Aaron J. Patton. Turfgrass Selection and Grass Clippings Management Influence Soil Carbon and Nitrogen Dynamics. _Agronomy Journal_, 2016; 0 (0): 0 DOI: 10.2134/agronj2016.05.0307


Interesting article; thanks for sharing.  We have looked into changing our lawn species to something native or buffalo grass; some sort of lower maintenance species. We try to put off mowing as long as possible, but it's too bad our city has an ordinance that you have to cut it at a certain height. We always leave the clippings on the grass too; it requires a lot less clean-up and is basically like giving the lawn some compost. My husband is hoping to remove a few spaces of the lawn in the front and back yards this year to replace them with native gardens. We don't much care for the obsession of lawns in suburbia. We'd rather have a yard full of prairie wildflowers!


----------



## Oxalis

I finally found something to photograph for our garden thread!  My husband was trimming our raspberry plants for the winter when he found what looks like a chrysalis or cocoon attached to one of the stems. At least, we're hoping it's a native insect and nothing super harmful or invasive. I did a brief image search on Google and it does look similar to a praying mantis egg, but I'm no entomologist. What do you guys think?


----------



## KevinGG

Looks good. Nice find. Hopefully you'll get to see it hatch. One of the most amazing spectacles of a backyard garden.


----------



## KevinGG

I thought I'd post some of our February blooms. 

When we first moved to our new property, we saw a few clumps of what looked to be bearded Iris. But after a season with no blooms we dismissed it as a weed. Lo and behold, a couple of trees fell on this hillside, some sun entered for the first time in many years, and now we have iris blooms in February. (These normally bloom in spring/early summer)




Yellow/Gold daffodil. Can't remember the name. Bulbs are so amazing, specifically narcissus and amaryllis. Gopher and deer resistant. No supplemental watering. They multiply with no work from you (unless you want to move the new bulbs elsewhere). Just dig a hole, drop a bunch in, and watch them bloom. 




This is my favorite daffodil variety, and my favorite bulb period. It is called Early Cheer. It's low growing with strong stems, so it doesn't get ratty later in the year. The flower is nothing like typical daffodils. It is almost reminiscent of a white rose.


----------



## Oxalis

KevinGG said:


> I thought I'd post some of our February blooms.
> 
> When we first moved to our new property, we saw a few clumps of what looked to be bearded Iris. But after a season with no blooms we dismissed it as a weed. Lo and behold, a couple of trees fell on this hillside, some sun entered for the first time in many years, and now we have iris blooms in February. (These normally bloom in spring/early summer)
> 
> View attachment 200802
> 
> 
> Yellow/Gold daffodil. Can't remember the name. Bulbs are so amazing, specifically narcissus and amaryllis. Gopher and deer resistant. No supplemental watering. They multiply with no work from you (unless you want to move the new bulbs elsewhere). Just dig a hole, drop a bunch in, and watch them bloom.
> 
> View attachment 200803
> 
> 
> This is my favorite daffodil variety, and my favorite bulb period. It is called Early Cheer. It's low growing with strong stems, so it doesn't get ratty later in the year. The flower is nothing like typical daffodils. It is almost reminiscent of a white rose.
> 
> View attachment 200805


Very nice! The early cheer daffodils remind me of a lotus or waterlily, my favorite flower.


----------



## KevinGG




----------



## Yvonne G

I had a few narcissus bloom, but besides the flowering trees, nothing else has come up. Your purple iris is very pretty! I have an iris bed, but the leaves are just now starting to come up, not going to bloom for a while yet. For some reason (unknown to me) they bloom colors the first couple years, then slowly, year after year, they all eventually turn either yellow or white. I had some really beautiful colors and color combinations, but mostly what I have now is either yellow or white.


----------



## KevinGG

Yvonne G said:


> I had a few narcissus bloom, but besides the flowering trees, nothing else has come up. Your purple iris is very pretty! I have an iris bed, but the leaves are just now starting to come up, not going to bloom for a while yet. For some reason (unknown to me) they bloom colors the first couple years, then slowly, year after year, they all eventually turn either yellow or white. I had some really beautiful colors and color combinations, but mostly what I have now is either yellow or white.



Hm. Irises don't lose their color. Just looked it up and it sounds like your yellow and white irises outcompeted your other varieties. Found this:
http://willtaft.com/do-iris-flowers-change-color/


----------



## Oxalis

KevinGG said:


> View attachment 200938
> View attachment 200939
> 
> View attachment 200940
> View attachment 200941
> 
> View attachment 200942


Lovely photos!  Thank you for posting.


----------



## Jacqui

KevinGG said:


> View attachment 200938
> View attachment 200939
> 
> View attachment 200940
> View attachment 200941
> 
> View attachment 200942



Pretty!


----------



## Jacqui

KevinGG said:


> Hm. Irises don't lose their color. Just looked it up and it sounds like your yellow and white irises outcompeted your other varieties. Found this:
> http://willtaft.com/do-iris-flowers-change-color/



Aren't those colors hardier since they are closer to the original iris? Also the pale blue ones. Are the blooms also a wee bit smaller?


----------



## KevinGG

Jacqui said:


> Aren't those colors hardier since they are closer to the original iris? Also the pale blue ones. Are the blooms also a wee bit smaller?



Yeah. At least that is what this article says. They need to be weeded out to allow the other colors space to grow. Some compost might help also. They're probably starved of nutrients.


----------



## KevinGG

Well, things are really coming to life now. Trees leafing out, bulbs growing (and dying), azaleas flowering, and the fruit trees budding. This is a Santa Rosa Plum.




The bulb of this Amaryllis is the size of a softball. One of the oldest we have.




Red Ruffles Azalea




This is that first year bloom Iris. Or 'first year I've seen it bloom' Iris.




This a huge variety of Azalea. Cant remember the name, but like a huge version of "Coral Bells".




Can't leave out the Narcissus.








The "Butterfly" Japanese Maple is leafing out.




And the elephant's ear is recovering nicely after the frost. It'll be huge in no time.




Here's the pond. You can see a couple varieties of narcissus, behind those the elephants ear, red ruffles to the left, and at the back edge is a mini weeping willow just starting to leaf out.




These are the beginning stages of the garden coming back into its full, lush self. Will try to get more pictures as the maples leaf out, azaleas and fruit trees fully bloom, and the perennials start coming back.


----------



## Yvonne G

Beauties - all!!

I think your elephant ear is also called a giant rhubarb. My sister has one from Africa and the leaves get to be 5 or 6 feet across. I bought one, but it comes from S. America. Doesn't get quite as big, but I keep forgetting to water it. they need an awful lot of water, and it's in the greenhouse for the winter. I forget to go in there.


----------



## KevinGG

Thanks Yvonne. I've seen those. They are pretty amazing. I believe I have the smaller variety too. They'll still get pretty big, but the leaves will stay relatively the same size. I chose that spot because when the pond overflows from rain it drains right near the rootball. I also use drip throughout the warmer months. They can handle frost. Might be worth it to plant in one of your tropical habitats. Just use lots and lots of mulch.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes, when it gets bigger (and hardier) I plant to put it in the ground in the rainforest. I've been toying with the idea of planting it next to the pond, but don't know if the pond saturates the ground well enough to keep it as wet as they like it, and for sure I'd forget to water it out there!


----------



## KevinGG

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, when it gets bigger (and hardier) I plant to put it in the ground in the rainforest. I've been toying with the idea of planting it next to the pond, but don't know if the pond saturates the ground well enough to keep it as wet as they like it, and for sure I'd forget to water it out there!



When I visited Monet's garden in Giverny last year, they had an elephant's ear that's was 8 feet tall by 8 feet wide. It was planted on the pond bank. Not sure if size of the pond plays into why it thrived there or not.


----------



## Oxalis

KevinGG said:


> Here's the pond. You can see a couple varieties of narcissus, behind those the elephants ear, red ruffles to the left, and at the back edge is a mini weeping willow just starting to leaf out.
> 
> View attachment 201354


Looks wonderful! I kind of want to vacation there...


----------



## KevinGG

Thought I'd share this with you @Yvonne G . I went to Golden Gate park today and found a few groupings of elephants ear. Here are a couple that are kept on the banks of ponds. 








And here's a really large grouping in almost full shade with, I think, no irrigation. 




Just a couple of shots from the around the park and the conservatory:


----------



## Oxalis

My husband sent me this neat article, and I thought you gardening fans might enjoy it, especially the spineless cactus! It took 2 decades to remove the spines but was a commercial failure. Interesting stuff. 

http://mentalfloss.com/article/57818/10-crazy-creations-plant-wizard-luther-burbank


----------



## Pearly

What lovely pictures!!!! Ahhhh! Spring!!!! My garden so far just couple of single roses

. This one, then

this one with beautiful peppery-rosy fragrance, and this one

think this is my Double Delight, very nice scent. The trees are budding, pollinating and Red Buds and wild cherries blooming, first ornamental bushes begining to bloom

also found this iris,

variegated vinca (neither are in my tortoise garden)

Spiderwort, have this one in lavender-blue, and lavender-pink

and this little viola has come back from last year's plants. I think my Texas (yellow) columbines will be opening up tomorrow and i saw yellow iris bud getting real big today. I just LOVE this time of the year!!! Thank you all for sharing your spring experience. Kevin you pictures are breathtaking


----------



## Pearly

And this is what my mom sends me from Florida

@Yvonne G I thought you might enjoy these pictures. This particular pics may have come from the web but on my Mom's street there are several houses with those cacti blooming like that in the morning, the flowers close by the afternoon ca

. And last one from her

think it's called Cat's Tail (or Cat's Paw....?... not sure)


----------



## Jacqui

Pearly said:


> And this is what my mom sends me from Florida
> View attachment 201610
> @Yvonne G I thought you might enjoy these pictures. This particular pics may have come from the web but on my Mom's street there are several houses with those cacti blooming like that in the morning, the flowers close by the afternoon ca
> View attachment 201611
> . And last one from her
> View attachment 201612
> think it's called Cat's Tail (or Cat's Paw....?... not sure)
> View attachment 201613



so neat!!


----------



## Jacqui

Here is as far along as we are here...


That is a lilac just starting to bud out.


----------



## Yvonne G

KevinGG said:


> Thought I'd share this with you @Yvonne G . I went to Golden Gate park today and found a few groupings of elephants ear. Here are a couple that are kept on the banks of ponds.
> 
> View attachment 201525
> 
> View attachment 201526
> 
> View attachment 201527
> 
> 
> And here's a really large grouping in almost full shade with, I think, no irrigation.
> 
> View attachment 201528
> 
> 
> Just a couple of shots from the around the park and the conservatory:
> 
> View attachment 201529
> 
> View attachment 201530
> 
> View attachment 201531
> 
> View attachment 201532
> 
> View attachment 201533
> View attachment 201534



Thanks a lot for those pictures! I lived in San Francisco all through my growing years up until I got married and moved away. I have never been to the Conservatory.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pearly said:


> What lovely pictures!!!! Ahhhh! Spring!!!! My garden so far just couple of single roses
> View attachment 201603
> . This one, then
> View attachment 201604
> this one with beautiful peppery-rosy fragrance, and this one
> View attachment 201605
> think this is my Double Delight, very nice scent. The trees are budding, pollinating and Red Buds and wild cherries blooming, first ornamental bushes begining to bloom
> View attachment 201606
> also found this iris,
> View attachment 201607
> variegated vinca (neither are in my tortoise garden)
> View attachment 201608
> Spiderwort, have this one in lavender-blue, and lavender-pink
> View attachment 201609
> and this little viola has come back from last year's plants. I think my Texas (yellow) columbines will be opening up tomorrow and i saw yellow iris bud getting real big today. I just LOVE this time of the year!!! Thank you all for sharing your spring experience. Kevin you pictures are breathtaking



Very pretty! I love Spring!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Pearly said:


> And this is what my mom sends me from Florida
> View attachment 201610
> @Yvonne G I thought you might enjoy these pictures. This particular pics may have come from the web but on my Mom's street there are several houses with those cacti blooming like that in the morning, the flowers close by the afternoon ca
> View attachment 201611
> . And last one from her
> View attachment 201612
> think it's called Cat's Tail (or Cat's Paw....?... not sure)
> View attachment 201613



Aw. . . now we're talkin' my language!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Here is as far along as we are here...
> View attachment 201636
> 
> That is a lilac just starting to bud out.



BUDS! I see BUDS!!!!


----------



## Oxalis

Just like last year at this time, I'm getting jealous as we're not even thinking of spring yet here in Michigan.  You guys have some really lovely photos! That conservatory in San Francisco reminded me of the nearby Anna Scripps Whitcomb Conservatory on Belle Isle, where I got married. Here's a few photos from the web:







They have a cactus room!


----------



## Pearly

Jacqui said:


> Here is as far along as we are here...
> View attachment 201636
> 
> That is a lilac just starting to bud out.


Ahhhh! Lilacs!!!! I miss them so much!!!! The garden stores started selling some kinds of them in bare root form. I got couple of different kinds and planted them in my tortoise garden. I thing one has made it and already sprouting leaves. I doubt it is anything like a "normal" lilac bush but we'll see. Please post the pics of yours in full bloom


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> Just like last year at this time, I'm getting jealous as we're not even thinking of spring yet here in Michigan.  You guys have some really lovely photos! That conservatory in San Francisco reminded me of the nearby Anna Scripps Whitcomb Conservatory on Belle Isle, where I got married. Here's a few photos from the web:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a cactus room!


Ahhhh! Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I ordered some seeds from Thailand. Trouble is, I don't remember ordering them, so I don't know what they are. They came a week or so ago and I planted them in a plastic tub then put plastic wrap over the whole thing and set it up on top of my water heater. I remembered them this a.m. and took it down to see if it needed water.

The seeds:



I know it's a bad picture, but the little envelopes are only about an inch and a half long and filled with 50 or more seeds. The picture looks like dragon fruit cactus, but I already have several plants of that, so I wouldn't have ordered more seeds.

Here's what it looks like this a.m.:



So, not cactus for sure. The little leaf almost looks like Ginko. I wonder if it's Ginko baloba?


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> I ordered some seeds from Thailand. Trouble is, I don't remember ordering them, so I don't know what they are. They came a week or so ago and I planted them in a plastic tub then put plastic wrap over the whole thing and set it up on top of my water heater. I remembered them this a.m. and took it down to see if it needed water.
> 
> The seeds:
> View attachment 201904
> 
> 
> I know it's a bad picture, but the little envelopes are only about an inch and a half long and filled with 50 or more seeds. The picture looks like dragon fruit cactus, but I already have several plants of that, so I wouldn't have ordered more seeds.
> 
> Here's what it looks like this a.m.:
> View attachment 201905
> 
> 
> So, not cactus for sure. The little leaf almost looks like Ginko. I wonder if it's Ginko baloba?


This looks like a plant that grows in our "healing herbs" nursery here in Austin. That plant is a good size very attractive bush, 4-5' tall, with gorgeous big flowers resembling hibiscus flowers. I picked up few seed pods as well but haven't planted mine yet. I don't remember what it's called, I'll ask next time i go there. Their gardeners are very knowledgeable of their plants


----------



## Pearly

Forgot to say that all those bushes were in full bloom very late summer/almost Fall. The fact that the plant is grown/cultivated there tells me that it has some great medicinal properties. All of theirs were grown in the area of full Texas sun if that tells you anything. The plant is either annual or tender perennial


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> I ordered some seeds from Thailand. Trouble is, I don't remember ordering them, so I don't know what they are. They came a week or so ago and I planted them in a plastic tub then put plastic wrap over the whole thing and set it up on top of my water heater. I remembered them this a.m. and took it down to see if it needed water.
> 
> The seeds:
> View attachment 201904
> 
> 
> I know it's a bad picture, but the little envelopes are only about an inch and a half long and filled with 50 or more seeds. The picture looks like dragon fruit cactus, but I already have several plants of that, so I wouldn't have ordered more seeds.
> 
> Here's what it looks like this a.m.:
> View attachment 201905
> 
> 
> So, not cactus for sure. The little leaf almost looks like Ginko. I wonder if it's Ginko baloba?


Neat plant! Some kind of legume, maybe?


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> Neat plant! Some kind of legume, maybe?


Wouldn't be surprised. They grow all kinds of unusual grains there like amaranth and such. You can buy Bodhi and Moringa and such all kinds of fruit trees that are not available at other places. All the plants you can buy there have some medicinal or culinary or health/beauty use. They guy who owns it does look like looks like a "survivalist type".


----------



## Pearly

And this is what's opened up yesterday in my garden

i told myself i wouldn't plant any more Hybrid Teas, they are beautiful but I want more show of color from a distance, the kind that you see with Floribunda type roses.

here is one that I just planted last year.

little volunteer from last year plantings

perennial verbena is opening up

Texas Columbine, i have to dig out new plants every year and scrounge around looking for friends willing to take them

but it's soooo pretty! Not in full bloom quite yet.

little "lone star" none of the others have bloomed yet which is unusual, typically they start very early, like January

i don't spray my roses so they usually do not look picture perfect.


----------



## Yvonne G

My pictures can't hold a candle to all of yours, but I'm posting them anyway! It's still a bit early here.

My Iris bed. It used to be full with no dirt showing. I'm assuming all the bare spots are where my pretty colors were. Now it's mostly white and yellow:




You can see my favorite climber rose on the right. That's Cecile Bruenner, a miniature rose.

This is a Oklahoma Red Bud. It's not quite open yet, but almost:




And over the fence in my cactus garden the aloe or agave is blooming. I can never remember which one it is:




I forgot I had my camera on close-up when I took this picture of the peach tree. Oh well, you can see the pretty blooms better:




This is a type of Magnolia. Has such pretty, dainty-looking blooms:




This pot used to be planted in blue violas. They have all reverted back to their native color. Still pretty, though:




The begonias in the greenhouse are blooming nicely:




This is the Malva in the leopard tortoise yard. It always has flowers on it, all year long!:


----------



## Momof4

Hi guys!
I'm kinda freaking out because it took forever for me to find this lavatera and it was growing great until it got infested with something! 
What can I do? 
Cut it back to the ground?


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Hi guys!
> I'm kinda freaking out because it took forever for me to find this lavatera and it was growing great until it got infested with something!
> What can I do?
> Cut it back to the ground?
> View attachment 202706
> 
> View attachment 202707


 WOW!!! I wish I knew what to tell you, but I have no clue. Don't even know what lavatera is, I'm afraid.


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!! I wish I knew what to tell you, but I have no clue. Don't even know what lavatera is, I'm afraid.



I believe it's part of the mallow family.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> I believe it's part of the mallow family.


Ooooohhhh!!!! Yes, you said that, didn't you!!! I looked it up: we call that Rose Mallow down here!!! I love mallows but have never had any. 
I understand now what plant you have, but, sadly, I remain clueless as to what to do for it. 
Is that some sort of insect? If it is, you could try dusting it with diatomaceous earth, or spraying with horticultural oil...I wish i knew what to tell you.


----------



## Moozillion

Do those critters on it move around, or are they stuck in place so that you have to scrape them off? If they're stuck in place, it might be scale insects. I've never had success getting rid of scale.


----------



## Yvonne G

That looks like plain old mallow to me. If you'll look at my last picture above, that's malva or lavatera.

When I see those rust spots starting on my mallow plants, I cut the affected leaves off and toss them where the critter can't spread. I've noticed that if you catch it early enough, you can nip it in the bud. But if you allow it to start spreading, you might as well just ditch the whole plant.

It's rust or fungus:

http://www.sfgate.com/homeandgarden...t-by-rust-disease-needs-attention-3637832.php


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> That looks like plain old mallow to me. If you'll look at my last picture above, that's malva or lavatera.
> 
> When I see those rust spots starting on my mallow plants, I cut the affected leaves off and toss them where the critter can't spread. I've noticed that if you catch it early enough, you can nip it in the bud. But if you allow it to start spreading, you might as well just ditch the whole plant.
> 
> It's rust or fungus:
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/homeandgarden...t-by-rust-disease-needs-attention-3637832.php



Thank you Yvonne! I'm so sad
I can buy another but this one has grown so nicely and now I have to get rid of it. 
I think I may just cut it down to the ground and see what happens. 

I'll also check my local nursery and see if I can plant another.


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> That looks like plain old mallow to me. If you'll look at my last picture above, that's malva or lavatera.
> 
> When I see those rust spots starting on my mallow plants, I cut the affected leaves off and toss them where the critter can't spread. I've noticed that if you catch it early enough, you can nip it in the bud. But if you allow it to start spreading, you might as well just ditch the whole plant.
> 
> It's rust or fungus:
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/homeandgarden...t-by-rust-disease-needs-attention-3637832.php


Same. Excellent advice. I've had this happen in my garden as well, mostly on my hollyhock (_Alcea_ sp.) but also on my mallow (_Malva sylvestris_). I'm wondering if it's something that plants in the Malvaceae family are especially prone to?  It can be hard to keep up with pulling the leaves off but it's all I've found so far to save the plant. Just in case, you should be able to find plenty more affordable flowers in the mallow family.  They should really enjoy your California climate.


Yvonne G said:


> This is the Malva in the leopard tortoise yard. It always has flowers on it, all year long!:
> View attachment 202008


Awesome Malva, @Yvonne G!

My turn!  Everyone had great photos of spring's return while it was snowing outside here.  But pretty much all of the snow has melted (for now) and some sunshine yesterday lured me outside to turn over our compost bin. I moved all the fresh compost from the right one to the left. We have a good haul! Hopefully we'll build some stronger compost bins this year with cedar framing.




Here's the tortoise garden today. I've already started clearing out some of last season's growth. We have a lot of native seeds leftover like asters and evening primrose. I have big plans for this year!


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> My pictures can't hold a candle to all of yours, but I'm posting them anyway! It's still a bit early here.
> 
> My Iris bed. It used to be full with no dirt showing. I'm assuming all the bare spots are where my pretty colors were. Now it's mostly white and yellow:
> 
> View attachment 202003
> 
> 
> You can see my favorite climber rose on the right. That's Cecile Bruenner, a miniature rose.
> 
> This is a Oklahoma Red Bud. It's not quite open yet, but almost:
> 
> View attachment 202001
> 
> 
> And over the fence in my cactus garden the aloe or agave is blooming. I can never remember which one it is:
> 
> View attachment 202002
> 
> 
> I forgot I had my camera on close-up when I took this picture of the peach tree. Oh well, you can see the pretty blooms better:
> 
> View attachment 202004
> 
> 
> This is a type of Magnolia. Has such pretty, dainty-looking blooms:
> 
> 
> View attachment 202005
> 
> This pot used to be planted in blue violas. They have all reverted back to their native color. Still pretty, though:
> 
> View attachment 202006
> 
> 
> The begonias in the greenhouse are blooming nicely:
> 
> View attachment 202007
> 
> 
> This is the Malva in the leopard tortoise yard. It always has flowers on it, all year long!:
> 
> View attachment 202008


Ahhhh!!!! Beautiful! I wish i could have seen that iris bed in full bloom with all the colors.... and ... I WANT YOUR GREENHOUSE!!!!!!


----------



## Pearly

Momof4 said:


> Hi guys!
> I'm kinda freaking out because it took forever for me to find this lavatera and it was growing great until it got infested with something!
> What can I do?
> Cut it back to the ground?
> View attachment 202706
> 
> View attachment 202707


Very common! Think it's fungus ir virus, or whatever the heck kind of infection it is that gets those poor plants. Mine always get them too and I cut them back, then depending on weather conditions at the time they come back with or without it. I bet there is some organic way to help with this. Have you checked on Pinterest? They have lots of info about organic gardening


----------



## Pearly

Moozillion said:


> Do those critters on it move around, or are they stuck in place so that you have to scrape them off? If they're stuck in place, it might be scale insects. I've never had success getting rid of scale.


It's not insect infestation, but rather infection producing warts on the leaf undersides. If you look at the light through the leaf you'd see tiny little holes


----------



## Pearly

Momof4 said:


> Thank you Yvonne! I'm so sad
> I can buy another but this one has grown so nicely and now I have to get rid of it.
> I think I may just cut it down to the ground and see what happens.
> 
> I'll also check my local nursery and see if I can plant another.


Don't dig it up just yet. Try cutting it way back and amend the heck out of the soil around it's roots, water, pamper it for few weeks and see if it comes back for you stronger and more resilient


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> Same. Excellent advice. I've had this happen in my garden as well, mostly on my hollyhock (_Alcea_ sp.) but also on my mallow (_Malva sylvestris_). I'm wondering if it's something that plants in the Malvaceae family are especially prone to?  It can be hard to keep up with pulling the leaves off but it's all I've found so far to save the plant. Just in case, you should be able to find plenty more affordable flowers in the mallow family.  They should really enjoy your California climate.
> Awesome Malva, @Yvonne G!
> 
> My turn!  Everyone had great photos of spring's return while it was snowing outside here.  But pretty much all of the snow has melted (for now) and some sunshine yesterday lured me outside to turn over our compost bin. I moved all the fresh compost from the right one to the left. We have a good haul! Hopefully we'll build some stronger compost bins this year with cedar framing.
> 
> View attachment 202814
> 
> 
> Here's the tortoise garden today. I've already started clearing out some of last season's growth. We have a lot of native seeds leftover like asters and evening primrose. I have big plans for this year!
> 
> View attachment 202815


Yes, this entire "malva family" is very prone to this disease. I find thst best way to deal with it is giving them REALLY GOOD START in the spring, lots of compost with some bone meal worked into the soil around the roots, plenty of water when dry and hot, and the plant is less vulnerable to pests of all sorts. That really goes for all of them (plants) it's just... who has that much time to do all that?!


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> I WANT YOUR GREENHOUSE!!!!!!


Me too!!!! 


Pearly said:


> Yes, this entire "malva family" is very prone to this disease.


Yeah, I read that on the link Yvonne posted after I wrote it. *facepalm*


----------



## Momof4

Thank you @Pearly & @Oxalis!

I have had time to cut it back yet. 
I need some good pruners. 
I'll try good dirt and bone meal! That's easy to do. 
Fingers crossed it comes back. I'll baby it for a while and see what happens.


----------



## Yvonne G

Then when it comes back, go out there daily with scissors and a plastic bag. Cut off the newly infected leaves, stem down to the trunk and put them into the plastic bag. After you've cut off all the infected leaves, tie the bag up tight and toss it in the garbage.

I had a young mallow weed that I was allowing to stay in order to be able to pick daily for the babies. I noticed a couple leaves with a few rust spots. I cut them off and now the plant is fine - no rust.


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> Then when it comes back, go out there daily with scissors and a plastic bag. Cut off the newly infected leaves, stem down to the trunk and put them into the plastic bag. After you've cut off all the infected leaves, tie the bag up tight and toss it in the garbage.
> 
> I had a young mallow weed that I was allowing to stay in order to be able to pick daily for the babies. I noticed a couple leaves with a few rust spots. I cut them off and now the plant is fine - no rust.


That's awesome. Thanks here too for the insight. I'm sure I'll be bagging up a lot of rusted leaves this summer. Steve has a mallow and hollyhock in his enclosure. Since I planted Steve's hollyhock, it's seeded and we've started spreading the seeds all over the yard so we'll have LOTS of hollyhock to monitor this year!!


----------



## Yvonne G

You should SMELL my lilac! Today it's open for the first time and it smells glorious!!! I only wish it bloomed more than once a year. My camera's batteries are charging or I'd take a smell-o-vision picture for you.


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> You should SMELL my lilac! Today it's open for the first time and it smells glorious!!! I only wish it bloomed more than once a year. My camera's batteries are charging or I'd take a smell-o-vision picture for you.


I could go for that right now.  I'm amidst spring cleaning now!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

This is my Giant African Rhubarb last summer, a couple of leaves got over 7' wide. I'm gonna try for 10 feet this year

Last summer




This winter



And today...what a strange plant


----------



## Eric Phillips

Last year I decided to give the hardy Chicago fig tree a try in my back yard. I'm in zone 6. I am wondering if I should prune it down like I do with my hydrangeas or if I need to leave it be? Any suggestions with this fig tree is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't know about different species, but I just leave my fig trees alone. They lose the leaves in the fall and go dormant, then sprout new leaves in the spring.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> This is my Giant African Rhubarb last summer, a couple of leaves got over 7' wide. I'm gonna try for 10 feet this year
> 
> Last summer
> 
> View attachment 202907
> 
> 
> This winter
> View attachment 202910
> 
> 
> And today...what a strange plant
> 
> View attachment 202912
> 
> 
> View attachment 202913



Shoot! I'm so jealous!!!!!!1


----------



## Eric Phillips

Yvonne G said:


> I don't know about different species, but I just leave my fig trees alone. They lose the leaves in the fall and go dormant, then sprout new leaves in the spring.



Thanks Yvonne.


----------



## Oxalis

maggie3fan said:


> This is my Giant African Rhubarb last summer, a couple of leaves got over 7' wide. I'm gonna try for 10 feet this year
> 
> Last summer
> 
> View attachment 202907
> 
> 
> This winter
> View attachment 202910
> 
> 
> And today...what a strange plant
> 
> View attachment 202912
> 
> 
> View attachment 202913


Very cool plant! 

I played hookie today to spend some time with Steve out in the garden! It got warm enough for him to play in his enclosure, yey!  I took some pictures for you guys:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...nclosure-and-garden.92343/page-9#post-1467798


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> This is my Giant African Rhubarb last summer, a couple of leaves got over 7' wide. I'm gonna try for 10 feet this year
> 
> Last summer
> 
> View attachment 202907
> 
> 
> This winter
> View attachment 202910
> 
> 
> And today...what a strange plant
> 
> View attachment 202912
> 
> 
> View attachment 202913



I think it's a neat plant.


----------



## Paul M Jones

Oxalis said:


> I finally found something to photograph for our garden thread!  My husband was trimming our raspberry plants for the winter when he found what looks like a chrysalis or cocoon attached to one of the stems. At least, we're hoping it's a native insect and nothing super harmful or invasive. I did a brief image search on Google and it does look similar to a praying mantis egg, but I'm no entomologist. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 200791


That's a preying mantis egg sac


----------



## Oxalis

Paul M Jones said:


> That's a preying mantis egg sac


Thanks! That would be a great natural insecticide for our yard this year. We visited a local nature center and they had some chrysalis/cocoon things that looked similar to ours. I think they were labeled as moths. I guess we'll wait and see.


----------



## Yvonne G

If any of you have Euphorbia succulents, any variety, please be sure to wash your hands with soap and water after messing with them.

I spent the morning bringing plants out of the greenhouse and placing them around the outside of the house. Many of my collection is Euphorbia. I wear a canvas jacket to protect my arms because I generally have to cradle the plant with my arm as I carry the pot. When you crush the branches together as you cradle the plant, the little stickers puncture the plant and make it bleed. Euphorbia has a toxic milky sap. I wear gloves. 

While sitting here at the computer a few minutes ago I felt something in my eye - felt like a boulder, but was probably an eyelash or a speck of dirt. I rubbed my eye and YIPES!!! The skin around my eye started burning like crazy. I quickly went to the sink and flushed it with cold water, but that just made it burn more. Nothing for it except to allow the tears and time to make it go away. It is still burning after about 15 minutes, but not as badly.

Euphorbia sap makes my skin red, but I'm a big girl (  ) and it doesn't bother me. But this eye thing really burns. You can bet I'll be very careful to wash my hands after this with soap and water.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've said it so many times that I know you're tired of hearing it, but I have a climbing rose bush - Cecile Bruenner. It has miniature flowers, but it's not a miniature bush. It's planted just outside my front gate, and immediately on the inside of the fence is a flowering pear tree.

Here's the rose bush:






And here's the tree:




And if you look up about 25 or 30 feet to the top of the tree:




This is the most vigorous rose I've ever grown. Can you imagine that 25' runner? I have another on on the other side of the gate that I wanted to train along the fence, but decided it would be too hard to replace a board or post, so I keep it trimmed back. And that's a weekly job. Man that's a grower!


----------



## Greta16

Some of my gardens in the summer..we've still got a tom of snow, but it's been 70 today and it's finally melting!


----------



## Greta16

And houseplants...


----------



## Yvonne G

Greta16 said:


> Some of my gardens in the summer..we've still got a tom of snow, but it's been 70 today and it's finally melting!
> 
> View attachment 204449
> View attachment 204450
> View attachment 204451
> View attachment 204452
> View attachment 204453




Gosh that's pretty. Almost like a park.


----------



## Greta16

Yvonne G said:


> Gosh that's pretty. Almost like a park.


Thanks. ☺


----------



## Stuart S.

So I brought this little succulent home today for my wife and I was wondering if anyone knew what specific kind it is? 

The first thing she asked was, "are you going to feed it to Spur?" 
lol I'm not by the way!


----------



## Stuart S.




----------



## Yvonne G

It might be an echeveria.


----------



## Oxalis

Stuart S. said:


> So I brought this little succulent home today for my wife and I was wondering if anyone knew what specific kind it is?
> 
> The first thing she asked was, "are you going to feed it to Spur?"
> lol I'm not by the way!


Haha, sounds like my husband. XD

Lovely plants everyone has here! I started work again so I haven't been on the forum as much lately. Steve is out enjoying some sunny weather (finally) and I'm going to plant some pansies around the outside of his enclosure. And then maybe relax in our hammock. 

Our forsythias are starting to bloom. The rabbits pruned them for free over the winter. 




Momma robin decided the tree right next to our garage was a good spot for a nest. Yesterday, it was up to 3 eggs, but I think she might lay more. She has a nice view of my fancy birdhouse too.


----------



## Gus.

I just moved to a new place so there is no garden yet. I wonder if I should plant something? hmmm


----------



## KevinGG

Lots of iris blooms this time of year. 

Water iris:








Bearded iris:








Random photos:


----------



## Greta16

KevinGG said:


> Lots of iris blooms this time of year.
> 
> Water iris:
> 
> View attachment 206736
> 
> View attachment 206737
> 
> View attachment 206741
> 
> 
> Bearded iris:
> 
> View attachment 206738
> 
> View attachment 206739
> 
> View attachment 206740
> 
> 
> Random photos:
> 
> View attachment 206744
> 
> View attachment 206742
> 
> View attachment 206743


Where are you located?


----------



## KevinGG

Santa Cruz, CA


----------



## Greta16

KevinGG said:


> Santa Cruz, CA


All the nice outdoor pics seem to come from CA!


----------



## KevinGG

Greta16 said:


> All the nice outdoor pics seem to come from CA!



We get off to an early start. Most places are just getting into spring blooms.


----------



## Greta16

KevinGG said:


> We get off to an early start. Most places are just getting into spring blooms.


My gardens are just coming back to life now..makes me happy. If only it would stop raining for a while. May is my favorite month, my birds come back and my gardens. So far it's been dreary. Love the irises in your gardens. I have some wild purple irises that used to be down by my bog but migrated to my garden. I always look forward to then blooming.


----------



## KevinGG

Greta16 said:


> My gardens are just coming back to life now..makes me happy. If only it would stop raining for a while. May is my favorite month, my birds come back and my gardens. So far it's been dreary. Love the irises in your gardens. I have some wild purple irises that used to be down by my bog but migrated to my garden. I always look forward to then blooming.



Let's see some pictures!


----------



## Greta16

KevinGG said:


> Let's see some pictures!


Haha, touche`! There's some back a little ways in this thread. I'll post some new in a month or so when things have blossomed. ☺


----------



## Eric Phillips

So, I planted a Chicago hardy fig tree last year thinking there is no way it will survive through the crazy bipolar Ohio winter zone 6 weather. Sure enough it appeared deader than dead in early April but I decided to cut it back just in case. Sure enough, it survived! Here is the new growth! Looks like figs may happen later this summer after all, crazy...


----------



## Momof4

Here's what's blooming in our yard. 
My avocado tree is producing for the first time!! I think we planted it about 2yrs ago! 
I didn't realize there were so many! Sorry. There's more but I'm done!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Some pics from the Beach.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas Len made me jealous of his banana trees so I went out and shot a few springtime pictures of what I have growing and blooming:

I think this is called pineapple guava:









This is a Cholla or teddy bear cactus. I just LOVE the color of the bloom:












My husband brought this one back from one of his motorcycle trips. It was either a packet of seeds or a tiny 1" potted plant. I've been growing this saguaro for over 30 years. I'm holding the camera even with my eyes, and the top of the cactus is even with my nose. In another 30 years it may sprout a couple arms! That is, if I don't kill it first:







Notice the brown spot on the trunk just below the head of the plant. The picture following this one is what used to be growing out of that brown spot. This is either an aloe or an agave. I can never remember which. This is another one that I bought in a tiny 1" pot and eventually planted in the ground:





The next three pictures show my giant Cereus peruvianus. It was over 20' tall. Last week it decided it was tired of holding up those heavy branches and three of them broke off.








The next two pictures are my lovely banana trees - @Turtulas-Len - eat your heart out!!!





I've never had any luck keeping African violets alive, however, my daughter gave me these a couple years ago because she didn't want them anymore, and I've been able to keep them alive and blooming!! Hooray for me:


----------



## bouaboua

Look how thick we have on the mulberry and cactus~~


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Look how thick we have on the mulberry and cactus~~
> 
> View attachment 207093
> View attachment 207094
> View attachment 207095
> View attachment 207096



Very pretty!

Thank goodness my very large mulberry tree is fruitless.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> Thank goodness my very large mulberry tree is fruitless.


Yes. I think we are having the "wrong" tree. but, I don't have the yard to have the kind of large mulberry tree that you have.


----------



## Greta16

Momof4 said:


> Here's what's blooming in our yard.
> My avocado tree is producing for the first time!! I think we planted it about 2yrs ago!
> I didn't realize there were so many! Sorry. There's more but I'm done!
> 
> View attachment 207004
> 
> View attachment 207005
> View attachment 207006
> 
> View attachment 207007
> 
> View attachment 207008
> 
> View attachment 207009
> 
> View attachment 207010
> 
> View attachment 207011
> 
> View attachment 207012
> 
> View attachment 207013
> 
> View attachment 207014
> 
> View attachment 207015


Beautiful!


----------



## Greta16

Yvonne G said:


> Turtulas Len made me jealous of his banana trees so I went out and shot a few springtime pictures of what I have growing and blooming:
> 
> I think this is called pineapple guava:
> 
> View attachment 207069
> View attachment 207070
> View attachment 207071
> View attachment 207072
> View attachment 207073
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Cholla or teddy bear cactus. I just LOVE the color of the bloom:
> 
> View attachment 207074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 207075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband brought this one back from one of his motorcycle trips. It was either a packet of seeds or a tiny 1" potted plant. I've been growing this saguaro for over 30 years. I'm holding the camera even with my eyes, and the top of the cactus is even with my nose. In another 30 years it may sprout a couple arms! That is, if I don't kill it first:
> 
> View attachment 207076
> View attachment 207077
> View attachment 207078
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the brown spot on the trunk just below the head of the plant. The picture following this one is what used to be growing out of that brown spot. This is either an aloe or an agave. I can never remember which. This is another one that I bought in a tiny 1" pot and eventually planted in the ground:
> 
> View attachment 207079
> View attachment 207080
> 
> 
> The next three pictures show my giant Cereus peruvianus. It was over 20' tall. Last week it decided it was tired of holding up those heavy branches and three of them broke off.
> 
> View attachment 207081
> View attachment 207082
> View attachment 207084
> View attachment 207085
> View attachment 207086
> 
> 
> The next two pictures are my lovely banana trees - @Turtulas-Len - eat your heart out!!!
> 
> View attachment 207087
> View attachment 207088
> View attachment 207089
> 
> I've never had any luck keeping African violets alive, however, my daughter gave me these a couple years ago because she didn't want them anymore, and I've been able to keep them alive and blooming!! Hooray for me:
> 
> View attachment 207090
> 
> 
> View attachment 207091


Now THAT is some cacti! Wow.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

heres a few mor pics from the Beach. these two are how i keep my mulberry trees dwarf trees, I cut them way back when the go dormant in winter.



This is a neat plant, the blooms look like pineapples.I'm right on it's hardiness zone but i has come back for at least 4 springs now.

this group of banana trees is where i first started growing banana trees. After the first summer I decided to move them and plant some cactus there instead. I missed a piece of banana tree root and it started growing through the cactus.That one tree as spread into many in just a few years They do fine living together.All my opuntia are loaded with blooms this year and are going to start opening soon.


----------



## Greta16

Any of you flower people know if Lithodora is safe? I can't seem to find it on the TT. I can post a pic later if that helps.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> Some pics from the Beach.
> 
> View attachment 207034
> View attachment 207035
> View attachment 207036
> View attachment 207037
> View attachment 207038
> View attachment 207039




love the next to last picture of a rose.


----------



## TempestRising

I was walking and found this tree overhanging the fence and blocking the side walk! I'm hoping the leaves are edible and this is a fruit bearing tree I can use to add variety to my RF diet. I'm not sure. Anyone have a clue what this could be?


----------



## KevinGG

TempestRising said:


> I was walking and found this tree overhanging the fence and blocking the side walk! I'm hoping the leaves are edible and this is a fruit bearing tree I can use to add variety to my RF diet. I'm not sure. Anyone have a clue what this could be?
> View attachment 207635
> View attachment 207636
> View attachment 207637
> View attachment 207635
> View attachment 207636
> View attachment 207637



Do you know which shape leaves belong to the actual tree? 

If so, what leaf type does the fruit belong to?

My first guess was fig, but the crevices in the leaves don't look deep enough and the fruit is a little too perfect looking. 

Pretty sure the tree is the living trellis to a grape vine. Only reason I am doubtful is because those grapes look huge. But, from the pictures, it really looks like a grape vine. Grape leaves are very good tortoise food. Fruit can also be fed to your redfoot.


----------



## TempestRising

KevinGG said:


> Do you know which shape leaves belong to the actual tree?
> 
> If so, what leaf type does the fruit belong to?
> 
> My first guess was fig, but the crevices in the leaves don't look deep enough and the fruit is a little too perfect looking.
> 
> Pretty sure the tree is the living trellis to a grape vine. Only reason I am doubtful is because those grapes look huge. But, from the pictures, it really looks like a grape vine. Grape leaves are very good tortoise food. Fruit can also be fed to your redfoot.


Hi! And thanks for the reply... No I have no knowledge of identifying trees by leaf or fruit etc. I am 100% sure that owning a RF will grow my experience at gardening and being more outdoorsy in general. I thought the "grapes" looked fake that is what caughy my eye about the entire branch. Its huge and hangs down to the ground and covering the path. Lucky me huh! ALSO This thread is amazing. I love all the photos you guys are sharing.


----------



## Yvonne G

Greta16 said:


> Any of you flower people know if Lithodora is safe? I can't seem to find it on the TT. I can post a pic later if that helps.



I've never heard of that plant, and nothing comes up on if it's toxic or not in a google search.


----------



## TempestRising

@KevinGG I see what you meant I can tell that there are


two different trees well rather there is a vine twisted up in the tree... I walked out and took another look! The larger leaves are the ones bearing fruit the smaller leaves are for the tree the vine seems to be intangled with.


----------



## KevinGG

TempestRising said:


> @KevinGG I see what you meant I can tell that there are
> View attachment 207645
> View attachment 207647
> two different trees well rather there is a vine twisted up in the tree... I walked out and took another look! The larger leaves are the ones bearing fruit the smaller leaves are for the tree the vine seems to be intangled with.



Yup looks like a grape vine with oddly sized fruit


----------



## TempestRising

KevinGG said:


> Yup looks like a grape vine with oddly sized fruit


That's just wonderful! Lol Thanks again!


----------



## Greta16

Yvonne G said:


> I've never heard of that plant, and nothing comes up on if it's toxic or not in a google search.


I know, it's strange. I actually googled Lithodora scientific name. Well, it's Lithodora. Huh...


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> love the next to last picture of a rose.


That's called a peppermint rose it has weak peppermint aroma, and it does OK in spite me.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

h
Here is something I haven't had for a few years,It's grass that actually is growing to the point I will have to cut it.To much for Walker to eat it all down by himself.

Also one of my potted cactus had babies


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> h
> Here is something I haven't had for a few years,It's grass that actually is growing to the point I will have to cut it.To much for Walker to eat it all down by himself.
> View attachment 207691
> Also one of my potted cactus had babies
> View attachment 207693



Nice to hear somebody else still has to mow despite having sulcatas.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Look how thick we have on the mulberry and cactus~~
> 
> View attachment 207093
> View attachment 207094
> View attachment 207095
> View attachment 207096



beautiful cactus!


----------



## Oxalis

Greta16 said:


> Any of you flower people know if Lithodora is safe? I can't seem to find it on the TT. I can post a pic later if that helps.


According to Wikipedia, the family name is Boraginaceae. When you search for that on The Tortoise Table, the majority of the results are listed as "Do Not Feed." I would contact the TTT members and they can do research on it for you: http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/contact/#.WRxsZ2jyuUk


----------



## Greta16

Oxalis said:


> According to Wikipedia, the family name is Boraginaceae. When you search for that on The Tortoise Table, the majority of the results are listed as "Do Not Feed." I would contact the TTT members and they can do research on it for you: http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/contact/#.WRxsZ2jyuUk


Thank you so much! I feel kinda silly now.


----------



## KevinGG




----------



## Oxalis

Greta16 said:


> Thank you so much! I feel kinda silly now.


Aw, no need! I'm a librarian so it's my job. 


KevinGG said:


> View attachment 207765


Gorgeous!


----------



## Oxalis

I've been meaning to comment that everyone has such wonderful gardens already!!  Our plants are taking off now and seem to be doing well so far. We'll be getting more natives to plant around our yard this weekend too. We're currently feeling a couple days of unseasonable warmth: temps up to 90°F today and yesterday!  Work has been busy so I haven't been spending as much time on Tort Forum lately. 

My native asters are pretty happy this year:




I have some giant purple clover (_Trifolium_ spp.) leaves this year!  I'll be removing some every so often this summer.




My native geranium is in bloom now and very lovely:




My mulberry seemed a little shocked from a frost about a week ago, so hopefully he can recover soon. He seems to grow quite slowly.




And here's the spoiled baby, Steve, enjoying some sunbathing time:


----------



## Jacqui

Oxalis said:


> I've been meaning to comment that everyone has such wonderful gardens already!!  Our plants are taking off now and seem to be doing well so far. We'll be getting more natives to plant around our yard this weekend too. We're currently feeling a couple days of unseasonable warmth: temps up to 90°F today and yesterday!  Work has been busy so I haven't been spending as much time on Tort Forum lately.
> 
> My native asters are pretty happy this year:
> 
> View attachment 207809
> 
> 
> I have some giant purple clover (_Trifolium_ spp.) leaves this year!  I'll be removing some every so often this summer.
> 
> View attachment 207811
> 
> 
> My native geranium is in bloom now and very lovely:
> 
> View attachment 207810
> 
> 
> My mulberry seemed a little shocked from a frost about a week ago, so hopefully he can recover soon. He seems to grow quite slowly.
> 
> View attachment 207812
> 
> 
> And here's the spoiled baby, Steve, enjoying some sunbathing time:
> 
> View attachment 207813



what kind of mulberry?


----------



## Oxalis

Jacqui said:


> what kind of mulberry?


It's a red mulberry (_Morus rubra_), a dwarf variety I was lucky to find. I hope I don't lose it!


----------



## KevinGG




----------



## Yvonne G

I'm assuming this is a magnolia bud. I've never seen a bud. How very, very strange it looks!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Some cactus have




some cactus have started blooming here in the Northern Neck. I like the way this type changes color as the day goes on.Some pics taken just after the morning sun light hit the plants and a couple taken this evening.


----------



## KevinGG

Turtulas-Len said:


> Some cactus have
> View attachment 208085
> View attachment 208086
> View attachment 208089
> View attachment 208088
> some cactus have started blooming here in the Northern Neck. I like the way this type changes color as the day goes on.Some pics taken just after the morning sun light hit the plants and a couple taken this evening.



Wow. That is very beautiful.


----------



## KevinGG

Yvonne G said:


> I'm assuming this is a magnolia bud. I've never seen a bud. How very, very strange it looks!



And just as quickly and mysteriously as it arrived, it is now a big floppy mess...


----------



## Jacqui

Kinda feel wasteful. Cut down a truck box over filled with mulberry branches.


----------



## Yvonne G

This is a Stenocerus therberi (organ pipe cactus):




My daughter called me to tell me that someone was parked on the street alongside my house and the people were up the hill by my cactus. So I went out there to take a look, but by the time I got there they were gone. Anyway, I saw this cactus when I looked over the fence. The flowers only bloom once, at night, and I missed the bloom by a day. They're just gorgeous - a sight to behold. I'm sorry I missed it.

This one is planted just outside my side door, and in front of the old house I use for storage. It's Cereus peruvianus. It blooms at night too, but I didn't miss this one. The first picture is the day before it bloomed:


----------



## Momof4

Does anyone know the name of this tree? I have forgotten and we planted two of them about 5yrs ago.


----------



## Yvonne G

Mimosa


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> Some cactus have
> View attachment 208085
> View attachment 208086
> View attachment 208089
> View attachment 208088
> some cactus have started blooming here in the Northern Neck. I like the way this type changes color as the day goes on.Some pics taken just after the morning sun light hit the plants and a couple taken this evening.





Yvonne G said:


> This is a Stenocerus therberi (organ pipe cactus):
> 
> View attachment 208196
> 
> 
> My daughter called me to tell me that someone was parked on the street alongside my house and the people were up the hill by my cactus. So I went out there to take a look, but by the time I got there they were gone. Anyway, I saw this cactus when I looked over the fence. The flowers only bloom once, at night, and I missed the bloom by a day. They're just gorgeous - a sight to behold. I'm sorry I missed it.
> 
> This one is planted just outside my side door, and in front of the old house I use for storage. It's Cereus peruvianus. It blooms at night too, but I didn't miss this one. The first picture is the day before it bloomed:
> 
> View attachment 208197
> View attachment 208198
> View attachment 208199


I just love cactus flowers! Someday I hope my _Opuntia_ flowers!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Mimosa




Yes, that's it Yvonne!! Thank you!! 
I think we may plant another.


----------



## KevinGG

Momof4 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this tree? I have forgotten and we planted two of them about 5yrs ago.
> 
> View attachment 208453



Albizzia or Mimosa Tree. Flowers smell incredibly good and can be made into a medicinal tea.


----------



## Momof4

KevinGG said:


> Albizzia or Mimosa Tree. Flowers smell incredibly good and can be made into a medicinal tea.



I've never smelled them!! Today I will go out a see.


----------



## Oxalis

KevinGG said:


> Albizzia or Mimosa Tree. Flowers smell incredibly good and can be made into a medicinal tea.


I'd love to try that tea! 

Finally posting some pictures from around our backyard since some things have actually grown. Hubby's been really in love with columbine lately and it's quite happy this year. He said columbine can kind of have a four-year life cycle?




Our yellow-twig dogwood has grown more probably just in the past week. It's been rainy the last couple days. Behind him is one of our beloved pines. We want them taller for a natural fence!




We're hoping to sneak a couple serviceberries to try for ourselves before all the cedar waxwings get at them. The plant is already taller than hubby.




More columbine:




The chives are in bloom, next to sugar snap peas and broccoli. Stevie enjoys the occasional broccoli leaf treat.




Our raspberry bushes are happy. The cocoon thing on one of the plants hadn't opened yet, the last time I looked. I'll look again once it dries up outside.




Here's my giant miniature rose bush.  I forgot to trim the branches this spring ... again. My turtlehead is on the left, with the thinner leaves, much bigger this year! There's a little strawberry plant too; we were using the fencing to keep out rabbits but I want to put up something that looks nicer.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

We've had rain all week, but today we had beaks of sun in between the showers. took a couple pics.The first pic was taken just as the blooms were starting to change color.

The next is of my biggest blooms this one is over 5 inches.

The last is peaches that are on a volunteer peach tree that started growing in a pot where i throw peach seeds when feeding the box turtles.This year it started with over 30

peaches but over half have fallen off. If I planted the tree in the ground it would most likely do much better.


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> We've had rain all week, but today we had beaks of sun in between the showers. took a couple pics.The first pic was taken just as the blooms were starting to change color.
> View attachment 208548
> The next is of my biggest blooms this one is over 5 inches.
> View attachment 208549
> The last is peaches that are on a volunteer peach tree that started growing in a pot where i throw peach seeds when feeding the box turtles.This year it started with over 30
> View attachment 208550
> peaches but over half have fallen off. If I planted the tree in the ground it would most likely do much better.


Absolutely gorgeous blooms!


----------



## KevinGG

Turtulas-Len said:


> We've had rain all week, but today we had beaks of sun in between the showers. took a couple pics.The first pic was taken just as the blooms were starting to change color.
> View attachment 208548
> The next is of my biggest blooms this one is over 5 inches.
> View attachment 208549
> The last is peaches that are on a volunteer peach tree that started growing in a pot where i throw peach seeds when feeding the box turtles.This year it started with over 30
> View attachment 208550
> peaches but over half have fallen off. If I planted the tree in the ground it would most likely do much better.



Great shot with the bee!


----------



## Oxalis

Hubby's native iris is in bloom; I love it.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> We've had rain all week, but today we had beaks of sun in between the showers. took a couple pics.The first pic was taken just as the blooms were starting to change color.
> View attachment 208548
> The next is of my biggest blooms this one is over 5 inches.
> View attachment 208549
> The last is peaches that are on a volunteer peach tree that started growing in a pot where i throw peach seeds when feeding the box turtles.This year it started with over 30
> View attachment 208550
> peaches but over half have fallen off. If I planted the tree in the ground it would most likely do much better.



I still just find something unnatural I guess about cactus blooming. They are so beautiful though.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Last fall I cut these from a couple palms that I believe are some type of needle palm. If they are viable seeds any one have any suggestions on how to plant them ?


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> Turtulas Len made me jealous of his banana trees so I went out and shot a few springtime pictures of what I have growing and blooming:
> 
> I think this is called pineapple guava:
> 
> View attachment 207069
> View attachment 207070
> View attachment 207071
> View attachment 207072
> View attachment 207073
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Cholla or teddy bear cactus. I just LOVE the color of the bloom:
> 
> View attachment 207074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 207075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband brought this one back from one of his motorcycle trips. It was either a packet of seeds or a tiny 1" potted plant. I've been growing this saguaro for over 30 years. I'm holding the camera even with my eyes, and the top of the cactus is even with my nose. In another 30 years it may sprout a couple arms! That is, if I don't kill it first:
> 
> View attachment 207076
> View attachment 207077
> View attachment 207078
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the brown spot on the trunk just below the head of the plant. The picture following this one is what used to be growing out of that brown spot. This is either an aloe or an agave. I can never remember which. This is another one that I bought in a tiny 1" pot and eventually planted in the ground:
> 
> View attachment 207079
> View attachment 207080
> 
> 
> The next three pictures show my giant Cereus peruvianus. It was over 20' tall. Last week it decided it was tired of holding up those heavy branches and three of them broke off.
> 
> View attachment 207081
> View attachment 207082
> View attachment 207084
> View attachment 207085
> View attachment 207086
> 
> 
> The next two pictures are my lovely banana trees - @Turtulas-Len - eat your heart out!!!
> 
> View attachment 207087
> View attachment 207088
> View attachment 207089
> 
> I've never had any luck keeping African violets alive, however, my daughter gave me these a couple years ago because she didn't want them anymore, and I've been able to keep them alive and blooming!! Hooray for me:
> 
> View attachment 207090
> 
> 
> View attachment 207091


Yvonne I'm moving in with you once the kids move out, I'll clean/cook for you and be your medical emergency assistant for your rescue, all for room and board somewhere on your property if you just let me spend few hrs a day potsing around your gardens and your animals, your know, pull a weed here and there, deaedhead some flowers, thin sime seedlings... bathe some torts... I will be a good worker Your cacti are AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Pearly

Turtulas-Len said:


> Last fall I cut these from a couple palms that I believe are some type of needle palm. If they are viable seeds any one have any suggestions on how to plant them ?
> View attachment 208678


I brought some palm berries from Florida and threw some on top of the soil others I coveres with layer of compost. The covered ones grew, but with our 2-3 days of freeze every winter, they die back and have to start over every year. I don't have a green house to keep them first few yrs in better conditions. I florida I have also planted couple of big coconuts that had fallen off the tree, and seed of Royal Palm (size of hazelnut) the Royal Palm is much taller them my mom's house with it's trunk big enough I can hide behind... so they do grow! They like well (very porous) drained soil and lots of sun, most. Those berries you have so many that you can experiment. Let them dry out in the sun and cure. Then throw some on the ground in few different spots where they will likely get water daily, put few in the pots that you can protect from freeze in winter. The ones that you bury in soil, cover with some compost and water daily throughout summer. See what happens. I'm curious. You have actually given me an idea of doing it this summer when we are in South Florida. There are so many species of palm tree and so many of them drop their berries I should try that myself. Why didn't i think of it before???!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Pearly said:


> Yvonne I'm moving in with you once the kids move out, I'll clean/cook for you and be your medical emergency assistant for your rescue, all for room and board somewhere on your property if you just let me spend few hrs a day potsing around your gardens and your animals, your know, pull a weed here and there, deaedhead some flowers, thin sime seedlings... bathe some torts... I will be a good worker Your cacti are AMAZING!!!!



You'd probably get bored pretty quickly, but, there's a spare bedroom and bathroom whenever you're ready.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pearly said:


> I brought some palm berries from Florida and threw some on top of the soil others I coveres with layer of compost. The covered ones grew, but with our 2-3 days of freeze every winter, they die back and have to start over every year. I don't have a green house to keep them first few yrs in better conditions. I florida I have also planted couple of big coconuts that had fallen off the tree, and seed of Royal Palm (size of hazelnut) the Royal Palm is much taller them my mom's house with it's trunk big enough I can hide behind... so they do grow! They like well (very porous) drained soil and lots of sun, most. Those berries you have so many that you can experiment. Let them dry out in the sun and cure. Then throw some on the ground in few different spots where they will likely get water daily, put few in the pots that you can protect from freeze in winter. The ones that you bury in soil, cover with some compost and water daily throughout summer. See what happens. I'm curious. You have actually given me an idea of doing it this summer when we are in South Florida. There are so many species of palm tree and so many of them drop their berries I should try that myself. Why didn't i think of it before???!!!!



I'm always on the lookout for palm trees that grow fruit because it's a regular in the YFs diet. I'd surely appreciate it if you would gather some seeds for me too.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Pearly said:


> I brought some palm berries from Florida and threw some on top of the soil others I coveres with layer of compost. The covered ones grew, but with our 2-3 days of freeze every winter, they die back and have to start over every year. I don't have a green house to keep them first few yrs in better conditions. I florida I have also planted couple of big coconuts that had fallen off the tree, and seed of Royal Palm (size of hazelnut) the Royal Palm is much taller them my mom's house with it's trunk big enough I can hide behind... so they do grow! They like well (very porous) drained soil and lots of sun, most. Those berries you have so many that you can experiment. Let them dry out in the sun and cure. Then throw some on the ground in few different spots where they will likely get water daily, put few in the pots that you can protect from freeze in winter. The ones that you bury in soil, cover with some compost and water daily throughout summer. See what happens. I'm curious. You have actually given me an idea of doing it this summer when we are in South Florida. There are so many species of palm tree and so many of them drop their berries I should try that myself. Why didn't i think of it before???!!!!


I found all my palms at walmart, lowes, and homedepot. I wasn't expecting them to do very well in the weather climate here in the northern neck of virginia, but they have done great. I think I am just going to stick some in the ground at different places around the yard and at different depths, that's how I do the cactus seeds. some germinate and some don't. Maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> I'm always on the lookout for palm trees that grow fruit because it's a regular in the YFs diet. I'd surely appreciate it if you would gather some seeds for me too.






There are already 3 stems up that are more coming out of the ground,(the last pic) also in the last pic is a migrating small banana tree that if It has roots at the base and would survive transplanting I will send it so you will have the same type that I grow along with all the seeds from this summer. I just need your address I had it but can't find it ..If that tree doesn't have enough roots yet I will dig one that does.


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> I'm always on the lookout for palm trees that grow fruit because it's a regular in the YFs diet. I'd surely appreciate it if you would gather some seeds for me too.


This is my mission for this summer. Will take pics of the mature palm tree and number them and the corresponding berries/seeds. And sometime in September/october after they are all dry I'll be happy to send you some seeds


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> View attachment 208726
> View attachment 208727
> View attachment 208728
> There are already 3 stems up that are more coming out of the ground,(the last pic) also in the last pic is a migrating small banana tree that if It has roots at the base and would survive transplanting I will send it so you will have the same type that I grow along with all the seeds from this summer. I just need your address I had it but can't find it ..If that tree doesn't have enough roots yet I will dig one that does.



My banana trees now have growth that's about 1' out of the ground. I know there are different varieties, but really? Yours look almost as tall as a man and mine are still only a foot tall? Thank goodness the tortoises that live in there don't eat banana tree leaves or I'd never get to see them as big trees!!!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> My banana trees now have growth that's about 1' out of the ground. I know there are different varieties, but really? Yours look almost as tall as a man and mine are still only a foot tall? Thank goodness the tortoises that live in there don't eat banana tree leaves or I'd never get to see them as big trees!!!!


They have grown since the last pic , Took this about 5:30 this afternoon.The golf cart roof (bronze colored thing on the left) is over 6 1/2 feet off the ground.

_I'm hoping they grow bigger this year, I _left all the tree trunks and leaves from last year under them to help keep the ground moist when our dry season comes later this summer.Everything seems to be working it's way through it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> They have grown since the last pic , Took this about 5:30 this afternoon.The golf cart roof (bronze colored thing on the left) is over 6 1/2 feet off the ground.
> View attachment 208805
> _I'm hoping they grow bigger this year, I _left all the tree trunks and leaves from last year under them to help keep the ground moist when our dry season comes later this summer.Everything seems to be working it's way through it.


I know you just posted this to say, "Neener, neener, neener!!"


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> I know you just posted this to say, "Neener, neener, neener!!"


No I would never do that, cause I know that with your weather you will probably actually get ripe bananas.I get small bananas but my growing season is to short for them to get bigger and ripe.


----------



## KevinGG




----------



## Oxalis

KevinGG said:


> View attachment 208895
> 
> View attachment 208896
> 
> View attachment 208897
> 
> View attachment 208898


! My favorite flower! I love the waterlily!! I would absolutely have some if we had a water feature in our yard. The orange poppies are adorable too. I tried planting Iceland poppies a couple times but they are apparently very delicious for the rabbits.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

A few years ago I stopped at a bbt bank in Maryland and got some pads from their cactus growing out front. This year is the first year one bloomed, the blooms are smaller than most of my opuntia. They start out light orange and don't open out as wide as most do, the bees love them the start going to them as soon as they start opening.they pads have a few small spines but they can be handled without to much worry.


And here is a pic of a red lily


----------



## KevinGG




----------



## Oxalis

KevinGG said:


> View attachment 209604
> 
> View attachment 209605


Oh my, can I put this photo on my wall? 


Turtulas-Len said:


> A few years ago I stopped at a bbt bank in Maryland and got some pads from their cactus growing out front. This year is the first year one bloomed, the blooms are smaller than most of my opuntia. They start out light orange and don't open out as wide as most do, the bees love them the start going to them as soon as they start opening.they pads have a few small spines but they can be handled without to much worry.
> View attachment 209596
> View attachment 209597
> And here is a pic of a red lily
> View attachment 209598


We'll see if mine blooms before it's consumed by the tortoise! 
Very lovely!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Oxalis said:


> Oh my, can I put this photo on my wall?
> 
> We'll see if mine blooms before it's consumed by the tortoise!
> Very lovely!


I have plenty more cactus and other plants that my russians love.Not counting what I planted in the ground I have about 40 pots of the same spineless,

My russians favorite is this sedum and I have many extra plants

Cactus fruit these are the larger fruits so I quarter them long ways for them.

Violets, they grow wild here in the lawn but I keep some in pots just for give aways..

Rose of Sharon, They love the new growth leaves and go nuts over the blooms, they eat the older tougher leaves but prefer the tender ones.The original ones I have were started from seeds I got from Terry, The Redfoot Nerd.Now they have dropped seeds and I have them growing everywhere.

So if Steve every gets hungry for something different let me know. I use to have many more tortoises than I keep now, so I needed more food than I do now, but the plants just keep multiplying.


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> I have plenty more cactus and other plants that my russians love.Not counting what I planted in the ground I have about 40 pots of the same spineless,
> View attachment 209669
> My russians favorite is this sedum and I have many extra plants
> View attachment 209670
> Cactus fruit these are the larger fruits so I quarter them long ways for them.
> View attachment 209671
> Violets, they grow wild here in the lawn but I keep some in pots just for give aways..
> View attachment 209672
> Rose of Sharon, They love the new growth leaves and go nuts over the blooms, they eat the older tougher leaves but prefer the tender ones.The original ones I have were started from seeds I got from Terry, The Redfoot Nerd.Now they have dropped seeds and I have them growing everywhere.
> View attachment 209674
> So if Steve every gets hungry for something different let me know. I use to have many more tortoises than I keep now, so I needed more food than I do now, but the plants just keep multiplying.


Awww, those are some spoiled torts!


----------



## KevinGG

This is pretty interesting. Especially for those of you with water lilies. I cut a flower from one of the plants and brought it inside. 




It closed at night as it would outdoors. 




And reopened in the AM.


----------



## Oxalis

KevinGG said:


> This is pretty interesting. Especially for those of you with water lilies. I cut a flower from one of the plants and brought it inside.
> 
> View attachment 209701
> 
> 
> It closed at night as it would outdoors.
> 
> View attachment 209702
> 
> 
> And reopened in the AM.
> 
> View attachment 209703


I absolutely love it!   Is it on top of a tray for tea time?


----------



## KevinGG

Oxalis said:


> I absolutely love it!   Is it on top of a tray for tea time?



Haha. Yup


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> I have plenty more cactus and other plants that my russians love.Not counting what I planted in the ground I have about 40 pots of the same spineless,
> View attachment 209669
> My russians favorite is this sedum and I have many extra plants
> View attachment 209670
> Cactus fruit these are the larger fruits so I quarter them long ways for them.
> View attachment 209671
> Violets, they grow wild here in the lawn but I keep some in pots just for give aways..
> View attachment 209672
> Rose of Sharon, They love the new growth leaves and go nuts over the blooms, they eat the older tougher leaves but prefer the tender ones.The original ones I have were started from seeds I got from Terry, The Redfoot Nerd.Now they have dropped seeds and I have them growing everywhere.
> View attachment 209674
> So if Steve every gets hungry for something different let me know. I use to have many more tortoises than I keep now, so I needed more food than I do now, but the plants just keep multiplying.



Can I borrow your thumb for the summer?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Turtulas-Len said:


> I have plenty more cactus and other plants that my russians love.Not counting what I planted in the ground I have about 40 pots of the same spineless,
> View attachment 209669
> My russians favorite is this sedum and I have many extra plants
> View attachment 209670
> Cactus fruit these are the larger fruits so I quarter them long ways for them.
> View attachment 209671
> Violets, they grow wild here in the lawn but I keep some in pots just for give aways..
> View attachment 209672
> Rose of Sharon, They love the new growth leaves and go nuts over the blooms, they eat the older tougher leaves but prefer the tender ones.The original ones I have were started from seeds I got from Terry, The Redfoot Nerd.Now they have dropped seeds and I have them growing everywhere.
> View attachment 209674
> So if Steve every gets hungry for something different let me know. I use to have many more tortoises than I keep now, so I needed more food than I do now, but the plants just keep multiplying.




Terry sent me some Rose of Sharon too. I now have 31 Rose of Sharon trees growing. Red, purple, white, pink. And the cactus sent to me are growing fast. And so different looking. When they all start blooming I will send some pix. I even have ONE plant that blooms red, white and blue. It's too kewl lookin......


----------



## Turtulas-Len

maggie3fan said:


> Terry sent me some Rose of Sharon too. I now have 31 Rose of Sharon trees growing. Red, purple, white, pink. And the cactus sent to me are growing fast. And so different looking. When they all start blooming I will send some pix. I even have ONE plant that blooms red, white and blue. It's too kewl lookin......


Terry had good seeds, almost 100% germination. I'm glad the cactus is doing good out there. I thought they would, I've spent some time in Portland years ago. used to go to what we called the Square when it was full of freaks, the last time I was there right after 9 11 it was full of yuppies selling spices and such, (How Disappointing) A while back I came across a pic of you feeding Bob a strawberry. do you still have it or is it one that you lost ?


----------



## Big Charlie

Gophers got to my hibiscus! It fell over today. What is the best way to grow a new one or more? Should I save the seeds or use cuttings? And if I use cuttings, do I have to start them in water or can I just plant them in the ground?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Turtulas-Len said:


> Terry had good seeds, almost 100% germination. I'm glad the cactus is doing good out there. I thought they would, I've spent some time in Portland years ago. used to go to what we called the Square when it was full of freaks, the last time I was there right after 9 11 it was full of yuppies selling spices and such, (How Disappointing) A while back I came across a pic of you feeding Bob a strawberry. do you still have it or is it one that you lost ?



I believe that was from a calendar a few years ago.....It's on my wall. I have more Bob stuff than Dale Earnhardt stuff.......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

maggie3fan said:


> I believe that was from a calendar a few years ago.....It's on my wall. I have more Bob stuff than Dale Earnhardt stuff.......



Could you send it to me? Just in case it's not one I remember.....thanks


----------



## Turtulas-Len

maggie3fan said:


> Could you send it to me? Just in case it's not one I remember.....thanks


Sure,


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Turtulas-Len said:


> Sure,
> View attachment 210193




That picture was taken because he was going to be on TV. I do not have a copy of it....


----------



## Turtulas-Len

maggie3fan said:


> That picture was taken because he was going to be on TV. I do not have a copy of it....


Can you copy it from here or do you want me to email it to you ?


----------



## Pearly

Turtulas-Len said:


> Sure,
> View attachment 210193


Omg!!!! Too cute!!!!


----------



## Pearly

hey guys, my Mom just sent this to me from Florida. Not sure what they are called. The flowers resemble acacia or wisteria or... texas mountain laurel. It's a shame that I had never taken interest in learning all about the plants around me when I used to live there (7yrs!) guess I was just busy trying to make a new home for myself after leaving my home country


----------



## Pearly

another pic from my Mom. Those are from her tree. They are each around 2-3 lbs and not at all fibrous!!!! The best mango I've ever had! She had planted that tree as a little stick that was in 1 gal pot few yrs ago. That tree is growing like crazy. They grow huge. In Florida large trees mean big problem and expense with upkeep in suburbia


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Turtulas-Len said:


> Can you copy it from here or do you want me to email it to you ?




I believe I can copy it, thanks so much for sending it. I laughed, my beautiful hair was still not gray, but it looks like I don;'t comb it. Went on TV that way......lol


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> I've never smelled them!! Today I will go out a see.




Might work better to take a whiff........


----------



## KevinGG

Pearly said:


> View attachment 210271
> hey guys, my Mom just sent this to me from Florida. Not sure what they are called. The flowers resemble acacia or wisteria or... texas mountain laurel. It's a shame that I had never taken interest in learning all about the plants around me when I used to live there (7yrs!) guess I was just busy trying to make a new home for myself after leaving my home country



That's an acacia. We have them all over. Great nitrogen fixer. Also pretty invasive


----------



## Pearly

KevinGG said:


> That's an acacia. We have them all over. Great nitrogen fixer. Also pretty invasive


Yes, they are many of them in S-E Florida. Pretty though


----------



## Yvonne G

Pearly said:


> View attachment 210271
> hey guys, my Mom just sent this to me from Florida. Not sure what they are called. The flowers resemble acacia or wisteria or... texas mountain laurel. It's a shame that I had never taken interest in learning all about the plants around me when I used to live there (7yrs!) guess I was just busy trying to make a new home for myself after leaving my home country



Geez that's pretty. Almost reminds me of lilac. But I've never seen that before, but my friend, Google, tells me it might be a golden chain tree.


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> Geez that's pretty. Almost reminds me of lilac. But I've never seen that before, but my friend, Google, tells me it might be a golden chain tree.


Haha! I see that we have this same friend! Google happens to be mine too


----------



## Pearly

KevinGG said:


> That's an acacia. We have them all over. Great nitrogen fixer. Also pretty invasive




hahaha like you said "nitrogen fixer" and like Yvonne and mine friend Google said : golden chain tree


----------



## KevinGG

You sure it's not acacia dealbata? The flowers look a little too rigid to be the Golden chain tree. Or maybe I just want to be correct...


----------



## Pearly

KevinGG said:


> You sure it's not acacia dealbata? The flowers look a little too rigid to be the Golden chain tree. Or maybe I just want to be correct...


Ohhhh now we are getting more technical... i don't know. I'll be diwn there in couple wks, if those trees are still blooming I'll be sure to look up close and get back to ya'll on that one


----------



## Oxalis

Yippee! I'm so excited! My _Opuntia_ finally bloomed!!!! Our first two flowers we found yesterday:







Just checked this afternoon and more bloomed. Awesome. 




I couldn't resist giving Steve a flower yesterday. He really enjoyed it after he figured out what it was!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

My first two Rose of Sharon blooms this year, hopefully many more to come.


.


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> My first two Rose of Sharon blooms this year, hopefully many more to come.
> View attachment 210412
> View attachment 210411
> .


Lovely! Can't wait for ours to bloom too. Steve loves the blossoms.


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> Yippee! I'm so excited! My _Opuntia_ finally bloomed!!!! Our first two flowers we found yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 210402
> 
> 
> View attachment 210403
> 
> 
> Just checked this afternoon and more bloomed. Awesome.
> 
> View attachment 210404
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist giving Steve a flower yesterday. He really enjoyed it after he figured out what it was!
> 
> View attachment 210405


Gorgeous! Do you ever harvest the pads for Steve?


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> Gorgeous! Do you ever harvest the pads for Steve?


All mine all spineless (almost all native species), but I just got some spineless _Opuntia_ from Len, which I'm trying to grow in Steve's outdoor enclosure. Of course, he's been nibbling on it before the darn thing even put roots down.  We'll see how long they last!


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> All mine all spineless (almost all native species), but I just got some spineless _Opuntia_ from Len, which I'm trying to grow in Steve's outdoor enclosure. Of course, he's been nibbling on it before the darn thing even put roots down.  We'll see how long they last!


I think I'm gonna bargain some deal with Len after I get back from FLA at the end of the summer. Hopefully I have something he wants for some of his cactus


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> I think I'm gonna bargain some deal with Len after I get back from FLA at the end of the summer. Hopefully I have something he wants for some of his cactus


Yes, I'm definitely in his debt!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Turtulas-Len said:


> My first two Rose of Sharon blooms this year, hopefully many more to come.
> View attachment 210412
> View attachment 210411
> .


 A couple of the white blooms opened today,

from Terry's seeds also.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

A few days ago someone mentioned in a post they were looking for some wild violets. I can't find the post and can't remember who it was or even what part of the world they are in. Anyway, when I was cutting grass I remembered it when I cut through a patch of violets. So if whoever it is lives in the States I would gladly send them a bunch

of these small plants from my lawn.

I'm not sure it was on this thread either, could have been anywhere...


----------



## Pearly

Turtulas-Len said:


> A few days ago someone mentioned in a post they were looking for some wild violets. I can't find the post and can't remember who it was or even what part of the world they are in. Anyway, when I was cutting grass I remembered it when I cut through a patch of violets. So if whoever it is lives in the States I would gladly send them a bunch
> View attachment 210481
> of these small plants from my lawn.
> View attachment 210482
> I'm not sure it was on this thread either, could have been anywhere...


Oh that white Rose of Sharon is stunning!!!! So you grew it from a seed?????


----------



## Oxalis

Our native _Opuntia_ bloomed! Hurrah! I love the dual colors! This grows in the western Michigan counties where the soil is much sandier on the shores of Lake Michigan.


----------



## Jacqui

Oxalis said:


> Our native _Opuntia_ bloomed! Hurrah! I love the dual colors! This grows in the western Michigan counties where the soil is much sandier on the shores of Lake Michigan.
> 
> View attachment 211023



Very neat bloom!


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> Our native _Opuntia_ bloomed! Hurrah! I love the dual colors! This grows in the western Michigan counties where the soil is much sandier on the shores of Lake Michigan.
> 
> View attachment 211023


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Pearly

one of my hardy hibiscus in the Tortoise Garden has really taken off and blooming, the others... i'm not sure, one looks like it gets way too hot/dry where it is, if it makes it through this summer I'll move it in early fall to a better spot.

Shellie chomps down on those huge flowers, Tucker kinda ignores them for now


----------



## Pearly

another "hibiscus-like" perennial- Rock Rose, haven't looked it up but should be ok in case ingested by tortoise. The flower is about 2" across and it's considered one of Texas native plants


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Pearly said:


> View attachment 211049
> one of my hardy hibiscus in the Tortoise Garden has really taken off and blooming, the others... i'm not sure, one looks like it gets way too hot/dry where it is, if it makes it through this summer I'll move it in early fall to a better spot.
> View attachment 211050
> Shellie chomps down on those huge flowers, Tucker kinda ignores them for now


I've never had any luck growing hardy hibiscus, so I don't even try anymore.


----------



## Pearly

Turtulas-Len said:


> I've never had any luck growing hardy hibiscus, so I don't even try anymore.


I've had couple bushes that lasted for 2-3 yrs and then never came back after one winter. These I had planted last year and so far only this one is really performing. We shall see


----------



## Pearly

But look at this treat I got for you Guys today from my Mom! This is one of my all time favotites: ROYAL POINCIANA!!! They are beginning their blooming season now in S. Fla


----------



## Pearly

there it is!


----------



## Pearly

more mango fruit on my Mom's tree. They are about a size of a rugby ball.

she's freezing some of them that were getting good and ripe.

here in Texas we can now enjoy our crape myrtles. I took bunch of kids to our subdivision pool yesterday and took this picture. This year something has been eating the crape myrtles' buds bfr they open up, they have never looked this "chewed on" before. Usually by now their branches would be getting heavy with flowers... oh well, probably one more worm/bug population taking off put of control due to us messing with our ecosystem. Every year there seems to be something new


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> View attachment 211049
> one of my hardy hibiscus in the Tortoise Garden has really taken off and blooming, the others... i'm not sure, one looks like it gets way too hot/dry where it is, if it makes it through this summer I'll move it in early fall to a better spot.
> View attachment 211050
> Shellie chomps down on those huge flowers, Tucker kinda ignores them for now


Keep up on watering them and they should do OK. Some grow faster than others for us here. It's kind of strange; we haven't figured it out yet.


Pearly said:


> View attachment 211051
> another "hibiscus-like" perennial- Rock Rose, haven't looked it up but should be ok in case ingested by tortoise. The flower is about 2" across and it's considered one of Texas native plants


That is definitely a _Hibiscus_ spp. It looks more like a tropical variety; very pretty! 

Nice poinciana and mango trees! My husband would be jealous—it's his favorite fruit. You can sure make a lot of mango smoothies!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

My favorite of the day lillies i have. it's a triple bloom, This one is for Gene, a Bearded Dragon.


----------



## Peliroja32

I am so jealous of all these lovely plants. Growing stuff where i live just sucks. Had some cactus almost going and it rained for 4 days straight. As for the rest there is no soil, just sandy crap bleh. Had some elephant ear plants also started and somehoe they also drowned. Tried to get some of the tortoise foraging blend going from seeds i ordered and got a few blades of grass. What i have tried in pots kinda starts off slow and stays small forever.


----------



## Pearly

Turtulas-Len said:


> My favorite of the day lillies i have. it's a triple bloom, This one is for Gene, a Bearded Dragon.
> View attachment 211356


Oh! That daylily!!!! I used to have one just like that, got just couple of very small "fans" (divisions) from my friend 20 yrs ago. It took off and in few yrs I was dividing them, it did so well in my garden. I think it was this lily that my friend was telling me grew wild on road sides in S-East Texas close to the Gulf coast. My lilies were thriving until one year I was very pregnant with my twins and not able to do any gardening that spring so decided to hire small landscaping company to do the clean up and put down layer of mulch in my flower beds. The owner knew his plants and seemed pretty "with it"... he even offered to put down compost under my perennials and acidify my azaleas and hydrangeas, well... the next day I went to work and his crew came in... i got home that night to almost no visible plants, just few shrubs and mulch everywhere. I let him talk me into believing that the "light fluffy" mulch over the perennials would just protect them until they were ready to burst in growth season... That Spring I lost all of my azaleas, hydrangeas, most day-lilies and many other perennials. They never came back. I was so heart sick, but busy trying to work with belly size of a beach ball and 1.5 yr old baby at home, I didn't have the energy to demand fixing the issue. I paid them, those poor workers he had that day really did work very hard all they, pulling weeds and MULCHING. They needed to be compensated for their hard labor but that owner..., uggghhh!!!! Not ok! I hate it when someone decides to cheat thinking that I wouldn't know. That just insults my intelligence. But enough of that, it's just seeing your lily made me miss mine soooo much!!!! If you are ever at the point of dividing them and have surplus of one or couple "fans" I'd get in line for it, either to trade for some of my pretty perennials or I'd just pay you so pls keep me in mind for this one


----------



## Pearly

do you guys know what this may be? I think it's one of the cool plant that I got in our little hippie Austin nursery, but can't recall what it was

leaves almost maple-like.

and I don't think maple tree would be growing in this fashion... plus, why on earth would i be buying maple trees?! I have too many as it is in my back yard, trimming them down is expensive


----------



## Yvonne G

@Turtulas-Len - a couple years ago, maybe even 3 or 4, you sent me some hardy hibiscus seeds. I planted them outside my front gate, and it was hard to remember to water them, but they grew and bloomed. Last fall when they died back I decided to move them to a 'better remembered' place, a place where they would get more water, and I planted them in the Manouria rain forest. What I moved and planted were just root balls, and I had no idea if they would survive or not. So this past Spring I noticed some strange kind of plants coming up in the rain forest, and it took me a week or so to finally pull up the memory. It was your hardy hibiscus!!! They're growing, but rather slowly. In the first picture one is on the far right and the other is on the far left. Then I'm showing a close-up of one of them.





I received some opuntia cuttings a few weeks ago from a nice Forum member. One of them isn't doing well, and probably isn't going to make it (first picture), but the other of the same species is growing and has two new little "padlets" on it. The other pictures are other cuttings received and they're doing excellent:







"They" say you're not supposed to say 'thank you' for plants given to you or they won't grow, but I'm not superstitious, so THANK YOU for these cuttings!  I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> @Turtulas-Len - a couple years ago, maybe even 3 or 4, you sent me some hardy hibiscus seeds. I planted them outside my front gate, and it was hard to remember to water them, but they grew and bloomed. Last fall when they died back I decided to move them to a 'better remembered' place, a place where they would get more water, and I planted them in the Manouria rain forest. What I moved and planted were just root balls, and I had no idea if they would survive or not. So this past Spring I noticed some strange kind of plants coming up in the rain forest, and it took me a week or so to finally pull up the memory. It was your hardy hibiscus!!! They're growing, but rather slowly. In the first picture one is on the far right and the other is on the far left. Then I'm showing a close-up of one of them.
> 
> View attachment 211377
> View attachment 211378
> 
> 
> I received some opuntia cuttings a few weeks ago from a nice Forum member. One of them isn't doing well, and probably isn't going to make it (first picture), but the other of the same species is growing and has two new little "padlets" on it. The other pictures are other cuttings received and they're doing excellent:
> 
> View attachment 211379
> View attachment 211380
> View attachment 211381
> View attachment 211382
> 
> 
> "They" say you're not supposed to say 'thank you' for plants given to you or they won't grow, but I'm not superstitious, so THANK YOU for these cuttings! I truly appreciate it.


The hibiscus is the last plant to emerge in spring here, but once they break ground under the right conditions they catch up quick, mine are about 5 ft tall and I'm going to top them soon to make them bush out. If you look at where the leaf meets the stem you will see a new stem starting.When you top the plant it helps the new stem grow out and produce blooms.

Also a updated pic of some of the banana trees


----------



## Jacqui

I love daylilies.


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> The hibiscus is the last plant to emerge in spring here, but once they break ground under the right conditions they catch up quick, mine are about 5 ft tall and I'm going to top them soon to make them bush out. If you look at where the leaf meets the stem you will see a new stem starting.When you top the plant it helps the new stem grow out and produce blooms.
> View attachment 211389
> 
> Also a updated pic of some of the banana trees
> View attachment 211390


How tall are those banana trees?!  They're awesome! Also, thanks for the tips on topping the hibiscus. I would've never thought of that.  My seasonal hibiscus has grown back this year with 5 stalks!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Oxalis said:


> How tall are those banana trees?!  They're awesome! Also, thanks for the tips on topping the hibiscus. I would've never thought of that.  My seasonal hibiscus has grown back this year with 5 stalks!


The roof peak to the right is 14 feet from the ground. I cut back many of the plants I grow, especially the mulberry trees, During the winter when they are dormant I cut them back almost to the trunk. I have found that doing this I get almost no fruit and the leaves on the new growth are much bigger than the leaves on what isn't cut. And the R O S, The bushier they are the more leaves and blooms you get. Everything fills in and grows back fast.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Here are a couple pics to show the difference in size of the old growth vs the new growth mulberry leaves.


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> Here are a couple pics to show the difference in size of the old growth vs the new growth mulberry leaves.
> View attachment 211871
> View attachment 211872


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

This is the only gladiola I have, The problem is, it always falls when blooming so I try to tie it up.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> This is the only gladiola I have, The problem is, it always falls when blooming so I try to tie it up.
> View attachment 212148



That's so pretty. My daughter shared glad bulbs with me and I planted them in the backyard flower bed. They got about 8" tall and all fell over. So I now have them all propped up with large rocks and broken cement. Just this a.m. I finally noticed the bud stalks starting to emerge. It's been over a month.

As to the falling over, my guess is that I didn't plant the bulbs deep enough. After the season, I'm going to plant them deeper and see if next year they stay upright.




Pretty sad-looking, huh? This bed is on the north side of the house and although the light is very bright, it doesn't get full sun. I think that may be part of my problem.


----------



## Greta16

The garden that I take care of so far this summer. I really love the rose campion.


----------



## Yvonne G

That looks very nice, Greta.


----------



## KevinGG

From my garden:






From the University of Minnesota arboretum:


----------



## Pearly

from downtown Miami yesterday. All the poinciana trees are still in bloom down here. They are so gorgeous I had to immortalize my view from the car yesterday. I know! I'm turning into that tourist that goes around shooting pictures of everything


----------



## Pearly

My Mom is THE BEST Tort Grandma ever! Look what she brings for my babies!

these blooms are bigger then my hand


----------



## Oxalis

KevinGG said:


> From my garden:
> 
> View attachment 212152
> 
> View attachment 212153
> 
> 
> From the University of Minnesota arboretum:
> 
> View attachment 212154
> 
> View attachment 212155
> 
> View attachment 212156
> 
> View attachment 212157
> 
> View attachment 212159


Looks wonderful!!


----------



## KevinGG

Some more from the arboretum.


----------



## Oxalis

KevinGG said:


> Some more from the arboretum.
> 
> View attachment 212302
> 
> View attachment 212303
> 
> View attachment 212304
> 
> View attachment 212305
> 
> View attachment 212306


I see a lot of tortie treats out there.  My husband will love these photos as much as I do, so I'm going to pass them to him!


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> Here are a couple pics to show the difference in size of the old growth vs the new growth mulberry leaves.
> View attachment 211871
> View attachment 211872



I cut mine back atleast once a year. This is one from May showing the new leaves coming in.

I like ease them of cutting those new branches out.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> I cut mine back atleast once a year. This is one from May showing the new leaves coming in.
> View attachment 212343
> I like ease them of cutting those new branches out.


Since I started doing this I get much more tort food per tree, and I don't need a ladder to get to it.


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> Since I started doing this I get much more tort food per tree, and I don't need a ladder to get to it.


Very cool! Still wish I had the yard space for a giant mulberry tree for my tort.


----------



## Jacqui

Oxalis said:


> Very cool! Still wish I had the yard space for a giant mulberry tree for my tort.



Doesn't take a giant. Get one and grow it to a bush.


----------



## Oxalis

Jacqui said:


> Doesn't take a giant. Get one and grow it to a bush.


Hmm... not sure if I have any space left since hubby gave me my tortoise garden; I said he could take the rest of the yard. I'll have to think about that one.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Oxalis said:


> Hmm... not sure if I have any space left since hubby gave me my tortoise garden; I said he could take the rest of the yard. I'll have to think about that one.


It's possible to grow a good size mulberry tree in a flower pot. The bigger the pot the bigger the tree.


----------



## Yvonne G

. . . Or just keep it pruned to size


----------



## Jacqui

...or grow it along the fence


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Here are my day Lilly's!! (Actually just a few) lol I'm a bit OBSESSED


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> . . . Or just keep it pruned to size


 We're so bad at that here.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

_ I spotted 2 banana trees today with little bananas,I don't remember having bananas this early before. I know they are not going to get big but i hope to see some get ripe.

_


----------



## Yvonne G

@Pearly - I included you in "Today's Birthdays" but that seems so impersonal. So I wanted to tell you - especially for YOU - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> @Pearly - I included you in "Today's Birthdays" but that seems so impersonal. So I wanted to tell you - especially for YOU - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Have a wonderful day.


Awwwww, thank you Yvonne!


----------



## Pearly

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> Here are my day Lilly's!! (Actually just a few) lol I'm a bit OBSESSED


Wow!!!! If you ever divide your big clumps and find having surplus, I'd love any/all of those! Absolutely beautiful!!!! I have tons of great hardy perennials to share as well.


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Oxalis do you grow Rose of Sharon? Im going to this year for my babies. How about Spiderwort, or Sea Holly?


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

@Pearly...funny you should say that I desperately need to share! Message me your address and sometime in the next couple weeks I'll get some out


----------



## Pearly

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> @Pearly...funny you should say that I desperately need to share! Message me your address and sometime in the next couple weeks I'll get some out


I'm not sure about your area but in Texas we don't dare divide our bulbs/rizomes until October. I'll def. pm you. Thanks, Alicia


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> Awwwww, thank you Yvonne!


A belated happy birthday to you, @Pearly! 






Alicia Hoogstra said:


> Oxalis do you grow Rose of Sharon? Im going to this year for my babies. How about Spiderwort, or Sea Holly?


My husband does have some native spiderwort growing in his garden, and it's quite lovely. I didn't realize torts could have it in moderation until I looked it up just now!  Thanks for the tip. I will have to break some off to see if Steve likes it.

By sea holly, do you mean _Eryngium spp._? I haven't found any yet, but I suppose there's always room for one more small plant in Steve's garden! I would prefer a variety without sharp spines though, if I could find one.

And yes, there's a rose of Sharon in our backyard, but it hasn't grown much this year. I'll probably spread some compost around its base to see if that helps. However, our herbaceous _Hibiscus moscheutos_ is doing really well this year with five stalks from one original plant last year and lots of buds!!


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> A belated happy birthday to you, @Pearly!
> 
> View attachment 212929
> 
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Jacqui

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> Here are my day Lilly's!! (Actually just a few) lol I'm a bit OBSESSED



Nothing wrong with this "obsession"


----------



## Oxalis

Some photos of our natives out back. Cup plant (_Silphium perfoliatum_):




Cardinal flower (_Lobelia cardinalis_):




Monkey flower (_Mimulus ringens_):




_Hibiscus moscheutos_ 'Kopper King'. He grew a lot this year! 




Balloon flower (_Platycodon grandiflorus_):




Wild bergamot / Bee balm (_Monarda fistulosa_). It's mostly done blooming now.


----------



## Peliroja32

Heres someone i found just hanging around


----------



## Oxalis

Peliroja32 said:


> Heres someone i found just hanging around
> 
> View attachment 213557


 Ah! Hopefully he gets the plant-eating bugs out of your garden!


----------



## KevinGG

Garden/Forest friends and enemies.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I believe cross pollination happened and the one in the center is what i got from the other 2 colors.

If I remember correctly this is the most common color of rose of sharon, It would have been cool to get something a little more exotic.The tortoises will probably enjoy these as much as the others.


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> I believe cross pollination happened and the one in the center is what i got from the other 2 colors.
> View attachment 214116
> If I remember correctly this is the most common color of rose of sharon, It would have been cool to get something a little more exotic.The tortoises will probably enjoy these as much as the others.


Very cool! I think my new _Hibiscus moscheutos_ is a native Michigan genotype and has pale pink flowers. It's a nice change from the typical colors. It only has one more bud since I just planted it this spring, so I'll try to get a picture when it does open.


----------



## Oxalis

Oxalis said:


> Very cool! I think my new _Hibiscus moscheutos_ is a native Michigan genotype and has pale pink flowers. It's a nice change from the typical colors. It only has one more bud since I just planted it this spring, so I'll try to get a picture when it does open.


Muahaha! Lucky me to snag a photo of it! Hubby's hibiscus is in the background.


----------



## Jacqui

I noticed this bloom this afternoon...


So much darker then all the rest, which look like this:



Sure do love my volunteer plants, even though they usually come up in the worse locations


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> I believe cross pollination happened and the one in the center is what i got from the other 2 colors.
> View attachment 214116
> If I remember correctly this is the most common color of rose of sharon, It would have been cool to get something a little more exotic.The tortoises will probably enjoy these as much as the others.



Does your's have the insides like this one?


----------



## Jacqui

Oxalis said:


> Muahaha! Lucky me to snag a photo of it! Hubby's hibiscus is in the background.
> 
> View attachment 214409



very pretty and delicate looking.


----------



## Oxalis

Jacqui said:


> Does your's have the insides like this one?
> View attachment 214417


Woah, that's neat. Is that supposed to be the "double-layered" flower or something?

Speaking of hibiscus, with all our recent blooms, I've been trying to offer the flowers to Steve but he hasn't been very interested lately. I'm guessing he's just overwhelmed with all the other food in his enclosure.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> Does your's have the insides like this one?
> View attachment 214417


Same color but not with the extra stuff, But on July 4 I did snatch a small double bloomer the same color from a friends yard ad plan on gathering seeds later. Do all the blooms on that bush look like that one pictured ?


----------



## Jacqui

Oxalis said:


> Woah, that's neat. Is that supposed to be the "double-layered" flower or something?
> 
> Speaking of hibiscus, with all our recent blooms, I've been trying to offer the flowers to Steve but he hasn't been very interested lately. I'm guessing he's just overwhelmed with all the other food in his enclosure.



Mine seen to either ignore them or think they are candy.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> Same color but not with the extra stuff, But on July 4 I did snatch a small double bloomer the same color from a friends yard ad plan on gathering seeds later. Do all the blooms on that bush look like that one pictured ?


I think all do, but will check.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Here's a bloom from the ROS that I was planning on gathering seeds from, One problem, they are not making any seeds just very nice flowers.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> The hibiscus is the last plant to emerge in spring here, but once they break ground under the right conditions they catch up quick, mine are about 5 ft tall and I'm going to top them soon to make them bush out. If you look at where the leaf meets the stem you will see a new stem starting.When you top the plant it helps the new stem grow out and produce blooms.
> View attachment 211389
> Also a updated pic of some of the banana trees
> View attachment 211390


@Turtulas-Len : I realize it was traumatic for my little banana trees to be ripped off mama's breast and shipped across the country, and that your climate is much better for them , but really!! Mine are still babies, while yours are up to the eaves of the house! I'll get a picture up for you later-I'm on my Kindle now and it's not picture friendly


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Turtulas-Len said:


> My first two Rose of Sharon blooms this year, hopefully many more to come.
> View attachment 210412
> View attachment 210411
> .



I have 29 Rose of Sharon, you started something in my yard. All the tortoises love them. Here's part of the first blooms


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Thanks, Len!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

maggie3fan said:


> I have 29 Rose of Sharon, you started something in my yard. All the tortoises love them. Here's part of the first blooms
> View attachment 215057
> View attachment 215059
> View attachment 215060


----------



## Turtulas-Len

maggie3fan said:


> Thanks, Len!


Your Welcome, They must like your yard, they look great.


----------



## Momof4

Those are so pretty!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Some of you may remember I had some seeds from my palm trees, well I planted some and they are starting to sprout.


I planted them in two spots and both are sprouting.


----------



## Oxalis

maggie3fan said:


> I have 29 Rose of Sharon, you started something in my yard. All the tortoises love them. Here's part of the first blooms
> View attachment 215057
> View attachment 215059
> View attachment 215060


Those are just lovely! No wonder the torts love them. 


Turtulas-Len said:


> Some of you may remember I had some seeds from my palm trees, well I planted some and they are starting to sprout.
> View attachment 215153
> View attachment 215154
> I planted them in two spots and both are sprouting.


Baby palm trees!!!  Awesome! I just adore palm trees, of course, since I'm in the Midwest...


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Baby palm trees!!!  Awesome! I just adore palm trees, of course, since I'm in the Midwest...[/QUOTE]
There are palm trees that will grow in your area. Wikipedia has a list of hardy palms.


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> There are palm trees that will grow in your area. Wikipedia has a list of hardy palms.


Sweet! Thanks -- I'm all over that!  Research time.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Hello, my wonderful Forum friends! All your photos are so pretty! I'm enjoying some nice vacation time and you've been on my mind. Here's a photo of my Mavis taking a break in the strawberry leaves.


And another just because my tortoise baby is growing and I'm a proud mamma!


I'm working on building a new winter habitat for her and will probably be posting for help later.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's a fun one I found (?)


Seven complete specimens of new flower, all 100 million years old
15 Aug 2017, 11:17 AM


Tropidogyne pentaptera. 100-million-year-old fossilized flower identified and named by OSU researchers George Poinar Jr. and Kenton Chambers. (Image courtesy of George Poinar Jr., Oregon State University)
A Triceratops or Tyrannosaurus rex bulling its way through a pine forest likely dislodged flowers that 100 million years later have been identified in their fossilized form as a new species of tree.

George Poinar Jr., professor emeritus in Oregon State University's College of Science, said it's the first time seven complete flowers of this age have been reported in a single study. The flowers range from 3.4 to 5 millimeters in diameter, necessitating study under a microscope.

Poinar and collaborator Kenton Chambers, professor emeritus in OSU's College of Agricultural Sciences, named the discovery Tropidogyne pentaptera based on the flowers' five firm, spreading sepals; the Greek word for five is "penta," and "pteron" means wing.

"The amber preserved the floral parts so well that they look like they were just picked from the garden," Poinar said. "Dinosaurs may have knocked the branches that dropped the flowers into resin deposits on the bark of an araucaria tree, which is thought to have produced the resin that fossilized into the amber. Araucaria trees are related to kauri pines found today in New Zealand and Australia, and kauri pines produce a special resin that resists weathering."

This study builds on earlier research also involving Burmese amber in which Poinar and Chambers described another species in the same angiosperm genus, Tropidogyne pikei; that species was named for its flower's discoverer, Ted Pike. Findings were recently published in Paleodiversity.

"The new species has spreading, veiny sepals, a nectar disc, and a ribbed inferior ovary like T. pikei," Poinar said. "But it's different in that it's bicarpellate, with two elongated and slender styles, and the ribs of its inferior ovary don't have darkly pigmented terminal glands like T. pikei."

Both species have been placed in the extant family Cunoniaceae, a widespread Southern Hemisphere family of 27 genera.

Poinar said T. pentaptera was probably a rainforest tree.

"In their general shape and venation pattern, the fossil flowers closely resemble those of the genus Ceratopetalum that occur in Australia and Papua-New Guinea," he said. "One extant species is C. gummiferum, which is known as the New South Wales Christmas bush because its five sepals turn bright reddish pink close to Christmas."

Another extant species in Australia is the coach wood tree, C. apetalum, which like the new species has no petals, only sepals. The towering coach wood tree grows to heights of greater than 120 feet, can live for centuries and produces lumber for flooring, furniture and cabinetwork.

So what explains the relationship between a mid-Cretaceous Tropidogyne from Myanmar, formerly known as Burma, and an extant Ceratopetalum from Australia, more than 4,000 miles and an ocean away to the southeast?

That's easy, Poinar said, if you consider the geological history of the regions.

"Probably the amber site in Myanmar was part of Greater India that separated from the southern hemisphere, the supercontinent Gondwanaland, and drifted to southern Asia," he said. "Malaysia, including Burma, was formed during the Paleozoic and Mesozoic eras by subduction of terranes that successfully separated and then moved northward by continental drift."

Story Source:

The above story is based on materials provided by Oregon State University. Note: Materials may be edited for content and length.

Journal Reference:

George O. Poinar, Kenton L. Chambers. Tropidogyne pentaptera, sp. nov., a new mid-Cretaceous fossil angiosperm flower in Burmese amber. Palaeodiversity, 2017; 10 (1): 135 DOI: 10.18476/pale.v10.a10


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Hello, my wonderful Forum friends! All your photos are so pretty! I'm enjoying some nice vacation time and you've been on my mind. Here's a photo of my Mavis taking a break in the strawberry leaves.
> View attachment 215672
> 
> And another just because my tortoise baby is growing and I'm a proud mamma!
> View attachment 215673
> 
> I'm working on building a new winter habitat for her and will probably be posting for help later.



You have been on my mind a lot lately. Glad to see this post!


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom said:


> Hello, my wonderful Forum friends! All your photos are so pretty! I'm enjoying some nice vacation time and you've been on my mind. Here's a photo of my Mavis taking a break in the strawberry leaves.
> View attachment 215672
> 
> And another just because my tortoise baby is growing and I'm a proud mamma!
> View attachment 215673
> 
> I'm working on building a new winter habitat for her and will probably be posting for help later.




Oh, Chrissy! I'm so glad to see you here. How are all the kids? Your tortoise is looking good!!


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> Same color but not with the extra stuff, But on July 4 I did snatch a small double bloomer the same color from a friends yard ad plan on gathering seeds later. Do all the blooms on that bush look like that one pictured ?



Yes all the blooms are like that.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay, the other day I went around and started taking pictures of some of my bushes.


----------



## Jacqui

and...


----------



## Jacqui

and...


----------



## Yvonne G

You have some beautiful rose of sharon. I love the double pink.


----------



## Pearly

Guys I SO ENVY all of your ROS bushes!!!! I have none! And that's changing this Fall and this coming Spring


----------



## Jacqui

Pearly said:


> Guys I SO ENVY all of your ROS bushes!!!! I have none! And that's changing this Fall and this coming Spring



Come on over and help yourself to some of the newest clearance ones I still have in pots.  Every year I just pick up more once they go on clearance. The oldest one is probally about 20' tall and about as round. It took years, but I finally have a few babies that came up volunteer... and all come up in bad locations like in the walkway.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You have some beautiful rose of sharon. I love the double pink.



Which picture?


----------



## Jacqui

My favorite hardy hibiscus


----------



## Yvonne G

1 and 2 of the second group


----------



## Pearly

Jacqui said:


> Come on over and help yourself to some of the newest clearance ones I still have in pots.  Every year I just pick up more once they go on clearance. The oldest one is probally about 20' tall and about as round. It took years, but I finally have a few babies that came up volunteer... and all come up in bad locations like in the walkway.


I know right?! The volunteers always come up in the least appropriate place but I hate to disturb them bcs typically they grow to be the fullest/prettiest plants, like Mother Nature at work selecting the strongest best quality seed to grow in the spot where it's conditions are right for it. And thank you! I would totally swing by your place if you were in driving distance. Would love to have some of your ROS's baby plants. It's good DNA worthy of perpetuating


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> 1 and 2 of the second group



Would you like seeds, if I find any on those bushes?


----------



## Jacqui

Pearly said:


> I know right?! The volunteers always come up in the least appropriate place but I hate to disturb them bcs typically they grow to be the fullest/prettiest plants, like Mother Nature at work selecting the strongest best quality seed to grow in the spot where it's conditions are right for it. And thank you! I would totally swing by your place if you were in driving distance. Would love to have some of your ROS's baby plants. It's good DNA worthy of perpetuating



So far I only transplanted one and only because I had no option. It survived and is growing now in the baby sulcata enclosure. I have a couple more that really are no option too, but are okay at their current size.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Would you like seeds, if I find any on those bushes?



You know I would!!!!!


----------



## MichaelaW

Some blooms from south Texas.


----------



## Jacqui

Pearly said:


> Guys I SO ENVY all of your ROS bushes!!!! I have none! And that's changing this Fall and this coming Spring



Need seeds, if I get some?


----------



## Pearly

Jacqui said:


> Need seeds, if I get some?


Yes! Absolutely! Would love some!!!


----------



## Oxalis

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's a fun one I found (?)
> 
> 
> Seven complete specimens of new flower, all 100 million years old
> 15 Aug 2017, 11:17 AM
> View attachment 215671
> 
> Tropidogyne pentaptera. 100-million-year-old fossilized flower identified and named by OSU researchers George Poinar Jr. and Kenton Chambers. (Image courtesy of George Poinar Jr., Oregon State University)
> A Triceratops or Tyrannosaurus rex bulling its way through a pine forest likely dislodged flowers that 100 million years later have been identified in their fossilized form as a new species of tree.
> 
> George Poinar Jr., professor emeritus in Oregon State University's College of Science, said it's the first time seven complete flowers of this age have been reported in a single study. The flowers range from 3.4 to 5 millimeters in diameter, necessitating study under a microscope.
> 
> Poinar and collaborator Kenton Chambers, professor emeritus in OSU's College of Agricultural Sciences, named the discovery Tropidogyne pentaptera based on the flowers' five firm, spreading sepals; the Greek word for five is "penta," and "pteron" means wing.
> 
> "The amber preserved the floral parts so well that they look like they were just picked from the garden," Poinar said. "Dinosaurs may have knocked the branches that dropped the flowers into resin deposits on the bark of an araucaria tree, which is thought to have produced the resin that fossilized into the amber. Araucaria trees are related to kauri pines found today in New Zealand and Australia, and kauri pines produce a special resin that resists weathering."
> 
> This study builds on earlier research also involving Burmese amber in which Poinar and Chambers described another species in the same angiosperm genus, Tropidogyne pikei; that species was named for its flower's discoverer, Ted Pike. Findings were recently published in Paleodiversity.
> 
> "The new species has spreading, veiny sepals, a nectar disc, and a ribbed inferior ovary like T. pikei," Poinar said. "But it's different in that it's bicarpellate, with two elongated and slender styles, and the ribs of its inferior ovary don't have darkly pigmented terminal glands like T. pikei."
> 
> Both species have been placed in the extant family Cunoniaceae, a widespread Southern Hemisphere family of 27 genera.
> 
> Poinar said T. pentaptera was probably a rainforest tree.
> 
> "In their general shape and venation pattern, the fossil flowers closely resemble those of the genus Ceratopetalum that occur in Australia and Papua-New Guinea," he said. "One extant species is C. gummiferum, which is known as the New South Wales Christmas bush because its five sepals turn bright reddish pink close to Christmas."
> 
> Another extant species in Australia is the coach wood tree, C. apetalum, which like the new species has no petals, only sepals. The towering coach wood tree grows to heights of greater than 120 feet, can live for centuries and produces lumber for flooring, furniture and cabinetwork.
> 
> So what explains the relationship between a mid-Cretaceous Tropidogyne from Myanmar, formerly known as Burma, and an extant Ceratopetalum from Australia, more than 4,000 miles and an ocean away to the southeast?
> 
> That's easy, Poinar said, if you consider the geological history of the regions.
> 
> "Probably the amber site in Myanmar was part of Greater India that separated from the southern hemisphere, the supercontinent Gondwanaland, and drifted to southern Asia," he said. "Malaysia, including Burma, was formed during the Paleozoic and Mesozoic eras by subduction of terranes that successfully separated and then moved northward by continental drift."
> 
> Story Source:
> 
> The above story is based on materials provided by Oregon State University. Note: Materials may be edited for content and length.
> 
> Journal Reference:
> 
> George O. Poinar, Kenton L. Chambers. Tropidogyne pentaptera, sp. nov., a new mid-Cretaceous fossil angiosperm flower in Burmese amber. Palaeodiversity, 2017; 10 (1): 135 DOI: 10.18476/pale.v10.a10


Just getting caught up on the thread. I always love hearing about new species discovered!  I love that there's always more to learn about our planet.


Jacqui said:


> Okay, the other day I went around and started taking pictures of some of my bushes.
> View attachment 215728
> View attachment 215729
> View attachment 215730
> View attachment 215731


Nice rose of Sharon photos! Ours grew slowly this year but our herbaceous hibiscus plants did fantastically!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

This is one of my non opuntia cactus, and it's getting ready to bloom.

Had a bigger one of these years ago that caught a cat.


----------



## Pearly

Turtulas-Len said:


> This is one of my non opuntia cactus, and it's getting ready to bloom.
> View attachment 216247
> Had a bigger one of these years ago that caught a cat.


Ahhh! Can't wait for it to fully open up. I'd totally grow whole lot more cacti if it hadn't been for the damn prickles! I always get them in my hands no matter how careful i am. Even in my heavy duty leather gloves, they are just all over waiting for piece of my flesh to approach... and in they go!!! Hurt for days afterwards! I always look with envy and admiration at Yvonne's collection and yours, and few others on here... how do you guys do that? Or maybe I'm just a woos?.... but I hate those glochids with a passion!!!


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> This is one of my non opuntia cactus, and it's getting ready to bloom.
> View attachment 216247
> Had a bigger one of these years ago that caught a cat.


Wonderful!


----------



## Jacqui

Pearly said:


> Yes! Absolutely! Would love some!!!



Got a favorite one or three?


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> This is one of my non opuntia cactus, and it's getting ready to bloom.
> View attachment 216247
> Had a bigger one of these years ago that caught a cat.



Lol caught a cat? I need a few of those. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Pearly said:


> Ahhh! Can't wait for it to fully open up. I'd totally grow whole lot more cacti if it hadn't been for the damn prickles! I always get them in my hands no matter how careful i am. Even in my heavy duty leather gloves, they are just all over waiting for piece of my flesh to approach... and in they go!!! Hurt for days afterwards! I always look with envy and admiration at Yvonne's collection and yours, and few others on here... how do you guys do that? Or maybe I'm just a woos?.... but I hate those glochids with a passion!!!



Me too! They are deadly Jacqui seeking missles that won't come out. They find me even if I am ten feet away and just looking.


----------



## Pearly

Jacqui said:


> Got a favorite one or three?


3!!! 3!!!!! Please! Definitely the white one, and others you choose, they are ALL gorgeous


----------



## Pearly

Jacqui said:


> Me too! They are deadly Jacqui seeking missles that won't come out. They find me even if I am ten feet away and just looking.


Same here! I have got few little ones since joining the forum and seeing Yvonnes prickly beauties, but mine are very small and lost few to winter chill, others are partially freeze/cold burned and I haven't brought myself to cleaning all the dead pieces off and repotting bcs I still remember what they did to my hands 2 yrs ago


----------



## Jacqui

Pearly said:


> Same here! I have got few little ones since joining the forum and seeing Yvonnes prickly beauties, but mine are very small and lost few to winter chill, others are partially freeze/cold burned and I haven't brought myself to cleaning all the dead pieces off and repotting bcs I still remember what they did to my hands 2 yrs ago



Lol I used hot dog tongs.


----------



## Yvonne G

Len sent me three banana tree starts. One started to grow right away, but the tortoises ate it and it didn't come back. While Len's banana trees are reaching up to the eaves of his house, here's mine:





Oh well. . . at least they're alive and growing. Hopefully next year they'll do better.

He also sent me some cactus. I thought this giant pad was not going to make it. It turned brown and shriveled, but it's growing too:




Thank you, Len. It's nice of you to be so willing to share with us.


----------



## Jacqui

Over the top of a van


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh my! That's beautiful. And what a nice, safe place for kitties to sleep.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pearly said:


> Ahhh! Can't wait for it to fully open up. I'd totally grow whole lot more cacti if it hadn't been for the damn prickles! I always get them in my hands no matter how careful i am. Even in my heavy duty leather gloves, they are just all over waiting for piece of my flesh to approach... and in they go!!! Hurt for days afterwards! I always look with envy and admiration at Yvonne's collection and yours, and few others on here... how do you guys do that? Or maybe I'm just a woos?.... but I hate those glochids with a passion!!!



Last night I was cutting up a columnar cactus that had broken off (tomorrow's garbage day) and while sawing I accidentally bumped my knuckle into the mother plant, which was still standing. A spine poked into my knuckle. No big deal, happens all the time and I'm used to it. However, by evening, my knuckle was so sore I could hardly move my finger. There's no meat between the skin and the bone, and I guess that spine poked the bone. I'll attach a picture, but it's hard to tell how swollen it is:


----------



## Peliroja32

Oooh wow that looks pretty swollen! I have ended up with several of those from weeding rose bushes all day, hurt sooo bad. Im still trying to figure up an ice pack glove to wear afterwards, lol


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Pearly said:


> Same here! I have got few little ones since joining the forum and seeing Yvonnes prickly beauties, but mine are very small and lost few to winter chill, others are partially freeze/cold burned and I haven't brought myself to cleaning all the dead pieces off and repotting bcs I still remember what they did to my hands 2 yrs ago


If you ever lose your fear of cactus and decide to try growing some different kinds I will gladly send you some of the different spineless that I grow here that are cold hardy and should do great without any winter damage where you are located. I use 4 things that help keep spines out of my fingers, Like Jacqui I use hot dog tongs, and a sharp knife, hand clippers, and newspaper..Sometimes it takes 2 tongs to do what you are trying to do.


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> Len sent me three banana tree starts. One started to grow right away, but the tortoises ate it and it didn't come back. While Len's banana trees are reaching up to the eaves of his house, here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 216311
> View attachment 216312
> 
> 
> Oh well. . . at least they're alive and growing. Hopefully next year they'll do better.
> 
> He also sent me some cactus. I thought this giant pad was not going to make it. It turned brown and shriveled, but it's growing too:
> 
> View attachment 216313
> 
> 
> Thank you, Len. It's nice of you to be so willing to share with us.


I concur! I love my new _Opuntia_!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> Len sent me three banana tree starts. One started to grow right away, but the tortoises ate it and it didn't come back. While Len's banana trees are reaching up to the eaves of his house, here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 216311
> View attachment 216312
> 
> 
> Oh well. . . at least they're alive and growing. Hopefully next year they'll do better.
> 
> He also sent me some cactus. I thought this giant pad was not going to make it. It turned brown and shriveled, but it's growing too:
> 
> View attachment 216313
> 
> 
> Thank you, Len. It's nice of you to be so willing to share with us.


Your Welcome, I enjoy doing it. Do you still want the palm seeds ? I haven't looked but my wild grape vine should have seeds also, to me they look the same as the palm seeds, maybe a little smaller. When I had yellow and red footed tortoises I never thought about offering either to them.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> Last night I was cutting up a columnar cactus that had broken off (tomorrow's garbage day) and while sawing I accidentally bumped my knuckle into the mother plant, which was still standing. A spine poked into my knuckle. No big deal, happens all the time and I'm used to it. However, by evening, my knuckle was so sore I could hardly move my finger. There's no meat between the skin and the bone, and I guess that spine poked the bone. I'll attach a picture, but it's hard to tell how swollen it is:
> 
> View attachment 216319


OUCH, are you sure all the spine came out ?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I found a  pad

I'm going to cut the pad below it so can have the whole heart above ground.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Your Welcome, I enjoy doing it. Do you still want the palm seeds ? I haven't looked but my wild grape vine should have seeds also, to me they look the same as the palm seeds, maybe a little smaller. When I had yellow and red footed tortoises I never thought about offering either to them.



YES!


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> OUCH, are you sure all the spine came out ?



It was a big spine, and it never stayed in. It's still on the mother plant.


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> Last night I was cutting up a columnar cactus that had broken off (tomorrow's garbage day) and while sawing I accidentally bumped my knuckle into the mother plant, which was still standing. A spine poked into my knuckle. No big deal, happens all the time and I'm used to it. However, by evening, my knuckle was so sore I could hardly move my finger. There's no meat between the skin and the bone, and I guess that spine poked the bone. I'll attach a picture, but it's hard to tell how swollen it is:
> 
> View attachment 216319


I hope it looks less red/swollen tomorrow. If you are still up, take some Tylenol or Advil and an antihistamine like Claritin, or Zyrtec or Benadryl. If you have Hydrocortisone or Benadryl cream, or any anti-itch stuff that has topical antihistamine in it, start rubbing it in few times a day till gone. I swear that some of those thorns have some oils or something that triggers histamine response (redness, swelling), and because there is never an itch, but rather always a pain associated with thorns and glochids, I suspect that there might be some poison component in them. Just theorizing here


----------



## Pearly

Turtulas-Len said:


> If you ever lose your fear of cactus and decide to try growing some different kinds I will gladly send you some of the different spineless that I grow here that are cold hardy and should do great without any winter damage where you are located. I use 4 things that help keep spines out of my fingers, Like Jacqui I use hot dog tongs, and a sharp knife, hand clippers, and newspaper..Sometimes it takes 2 tongs to do what you are trying to do.


Hey, Thanks! But before I trouble you for some prickly plant babies I must try your and Jackie's technique


----------



## Yvonne G

Pearly said:


> I hope it looks less red/swollen tomorrow. If you are still up, take some Tylenol or Advil and an antihistamine like Claritin, or Zyrtec or Benadryl. If you have Hydrocortisone or Benadryl cream, or any anti-itch stuff that has topical antihistamine in it, start rubbing it in few times a day till gone. I swear that some of those thorns have some oils or something that triggers histamine response (redness, swelling), and because there is never an itch, but rather always a pain associated with thorns and glochids, I suspect that there might be some poison component in them. Just theorizing here



I wondered about some sort of poison on it. But you never hear about that. I know the sap of the euphorbias is toxic, but one never hears about any toxicity on cactus glochids. But I could stick a pin in my skin and not feel the pain that's associated with getting stuck with a cactus thorn.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> I found a  pad
> View attachment 216385
> I'm going to cut the pad below it so can have the whole heart above ground.



Aww sweet!


----------



## Jacqui

Pearly said:


> Hey, Thanks! But before I trouble you for some prickly plant babies I must try your and Jackie's technique



Another word of advise, do not plant where a herd of loose cattle will end up stomping them to smithereens.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

This bloom opened today.

I potted the  pad too.

Here's another odd shaped pad I potted a while back


----------



## Jacqui

The Peace rose was my Mom's favorite.



I believe this was Blue Girl.


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> This bloom opened today.
> View attachment 216484
> I potted the  pad too.
> View attachment 216485
> Here's another odd shaped pad I potted a while back
> View attachment 216486
> View attachment 216487


I love those! How neat!  I'll post a picture later, but yesterday I was getting some compost for planting our new wildflowers when I saw our _Opuntia_ had a ton of cactus pears! Steve's eaten two so far and has declared them delicious.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Oxalis said:


> I love those! How neat!  I'll post a picture later, but yesterday I was getting some compost for planting our new wildflowers when I saw our _Opuntia_ had a ton of cactus pears! Steve's eaten two so far and has declared them delicious.


Good for Steve and you should get many more blooms next year.


----------



## phebe121

Working hard on my plant and garden this summer


----------



## Turtulas-Len

phebe121 said:


> Working hard on my plant and garden this summer


Very nice, What is the one in the red pot setting on the red bench ?


----------



## Oxalis

Oxalis said:


> I love those! How neat!  I'll post a picture later, but yesterday I was getting some compost for planting our new wildflowers when I saw our _Opuntia_ had a ton of cactus pears! Steve's eaten two so far and has declared them delicious.



Lots of tasty tortoise treats!!  These are mostly the _Opuntia_ I got from my dad.




Here are our cactuses from Len. They've grown so many new pads already!!!  They grow well alongside evening primrose.


----------



## Jacqui

phebe121 said:


> Working hard on my plant and garden this summer



I'll take that last 'mater and a couple of green ones.


----------



## phebe121

Jacqui said:


> I'll take that last 'mater and a couple of green ones.



I have plenty ive been giving them away .to everyone .there so good


----------



## phebe121

Turtulas-Len said:


> Very nice, What is the one in the red pot setting on the red bench ?


That is a orchid cactus


----------



## Turtulas-Len

phebe121 said:


> That is a orchid cactus


That's what I thought it was, Do you know how to get them to bloom ? I have this mess,

There are 2 colors in the pot, one red and one white. The guy that gave them to me about 5 years ago had pictures of the blooms and they were beautiful. I've gotten them to grow and haven't killed them yet but have never had a bloom. He died not long after I got them so I can't ask him what he did to get blooms. Also I am terrible with tender plants that need to come in in cold weather.


----------



## Yvonne G

Very bright light, but not full sun. Allow to dry out between watering.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Thanks Yvonne, I do real good at letting it dry out between watering Where I've had it for the last couple months it gets some early morning sun and with the sun moving south it gets less evening sun every day, Most of the day it is pretty much in shade.


----------



## Gillian M

Prairie Mom said:


> I live in a cold Northern perennial zone 4. My growing season is very short and most people use greenhouses as season extenders, rather than keeping them growing through the cold months. I don't have a greenhouse, but have been experimenting with starting seeds under grow lights more and more. We hope to expand our light set up this winter and want to experiment with growing a few full grown vegetables indoors.
> 
> Here's a photo I took last Spring. I'm hardening off my first batch of seedlings to head to the garden.
> View attachment 101672


Lovely!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

2 garden spiders, These are my favorite local spiders.


----------



## Yvonne G

My favorite is mama wolf with all her babies all over her body. Next are the tiny jumping spiders. I also like to look at those big yellow spiders that build webs across the pond and across pathways, but I hate it when one catches me by surprise and I walk through the web!


----------



## Yvonne G

I was very surprised yesterday to see cactus blooms over the fence in my front yard. This is the total wrong time of year for cacti to be blooming. I don't know what got into them. This particular plant, Cereus peruvianus monstrose only had one bloom last year, the first year it ever bloomed, and now this year it's absolutely COVERED with buds and blooms:


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> I was very surprised yesterday to see cactus blooms over the fence in my front yard. This is the total wrong time of year for cacti to be blooming. I don't know what got into them. This particular plant, Cereus peruvianus monstrose only had one bloom last year, the first year it ever bloomed, and now this year it's absolutely COVERED with buds and blooms:
> 
> View attachment 217371
> View attachment 217373


Those are beautiful flowers!! Gonna get some cactus apples?


----------



## Yvonne G

Oxalis said:


> Those are beautiful flowers!! Gonna get some cactus apples?



Probably not. This species doesn't do that.


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> Probably not. This species doesn't do that.


Bummer, I must have got my cactus species mixed up.


----------



## Oxalis

My dwarf mulberry grew more this year than I'd expected, yey!  The trunk looks wider and it has a lot of new-growth branches. The leaves form a neat layer up each branch.




Overhead view:


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Turtulas-Len said:


> 2 garden spiders, These are my favorite local spiders.
> View attachment 217053
> View attachment 217052


Found another one today

I hope more are hiding around the yard.


----------



## Oxalis

Yay, the honeybee liked my asters!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Oxalis said:


> Yay, the honeybee liked my asters!
> 
> View attachment 218243
> [/QUOHoneybees





Oxalis said:


> Yay, the honeybee liked my asters!
> 
> View attachment 218243


Honeybees are a rarity around here, have been for years.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I started desmantleing a unused tort house today in a small over grown section of the yard.

I picked up an empty flower pot to use to hold the screws and this little guy was hiding under it.

This is the first hatchling I've found this fall, he has a slight deformity on the shell but looks healthy. .


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> I started desmantleing a unused tort house today in a small over grown section of the yard.
> View attachment 218250
> I picked up an empty flower pot to use to hold the screws and this little guy was hiding under it.
> View attachment 218251
> This is the first hatchling I've found this fall, he has a slight deformity on the shell but looks healthy. .


What a cutie-pie!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Volunteer mulberry trees grow wherever they want to. They are sprouting up in different places. Found this one growing from an old bag of beach sand. when gathering stuff for the dump.


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> View attachment 218303
> Volunteer mulberry trees grow wherever they want to. They are sprouting up in different places. Found this one growing from an old bag of beach sand. when gathering stuff for the dump.


Hardy little things!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I’m looking to find out if “Red Hot Poker” plant is a no for tortoises. I checked out, “The Tortoise Table” and in their hypersensitive way they suggest not feeding it due to, “Not much known about this plant, but there are reports of toxicity if eaten and also irritation to the skin and eyes, so best avoided.”. Anyone have any idea one was or the other? I tend to trust my friends here rather than vague, “reports”.


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I’m looking to find out if “Red Hot Poker” plant is a no for tortoises. I checked out, “The Tortoise Table” and in their hypersensitive way they suggest not feeding it due to, “Not much known about this plant, but there are reports of toxicity if eaten and also irritation to the skin and eyes, so best avoided.”. Anyone have any idea one was or the other? I tend to trust my friends here rather than vague, “reports”.



I have had red hot poker growing in my garden for years. Joe loved sleeping under it, but never ate it as far as I am aware. 

A visiting tort, segregated into that part of the garden for a couple of months did take a bite to my surprise. She came to no harm, but didn't try it again. It maybe doesn't taste very good?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> A visiting tort, segregated into that part of the garden for a couple of months did take a bite to my surprise. She came to no harm, but didn't try it again. It maybe doesn't taste very good?


Maybe it was just “hot”? LOL


----------



## Oxalis

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I’m looking to find out if “Red Hot Poker” plant is a no for tortoises. I checked out, “The Tortoise Table” and in their hypersensitive way they suggest not feeding it due to, “Not much known about this plant, but there are reports of toxicity if eaten and also irritation to the skin and eyes, so best avoided.”. Anyone have any idea one was or the other? I tend to trust my friends here rather than vague, “reports”.


The Tortoise Table presents the only valuable information the volunteers were able to locate on a particular plant, which basically means that no known tortoise owners have attempted to feed this plant and record the effects. Since there are still a few unknowns when it comes to the tortoise diet, the website is very much directed toward less experienced tort keepers who would most likely want to "play it safe" with their tort's diet. Much of their research comes from reports of whether mammals, like cattle, can safely consume a plant. So you can experiment with a plant we're currently uncertain about, but do you want to risk your tortoise's health over it? If @JoesMum witnessed a tortoise safely eating this plant, it'd definitely be worth reporting to The Tortoise Table. I find many of the members on the forum here are doing the experimenting, while the volunteers at The Tortoise Table are more performing research. We'll have to start reporting our findings to them.


----------



## Oxalis

Our recent downpours have actually made our lawns green; they'd been brown and dry all summer.  But who cares about lawns? The rain perked up all our garden plants, which _were_ getting ready for fall and winter. Steve's primrose bloomed again, like it's spring. It's been the weirdest season I've probably ever seen. At least Steve has lots of flower treats for a little while longer as he begins to slow down for the season. He pouts when he gets greens; he just wants flowers now!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

As summer weather goes we had unusually wet summer, I had to cut the grass at least once a week. that ended in early Sept. the rain stopped for about a month and everything started drying out until last week when we finally got some rain.


----------



## Peliroja32

So heres an odd question in case anyone has any input....
So here i am cleaning unkempt palm trees, and this particular one, a pretty old one, has some dirt like substance in between the "stumps" as i call them....parts look like element-rotted wood ( or whatever palm tree counts as), and other parts look like straight up dirt. There are worms all up in it and everything, like even several feet off the ground ones. 

So my question if anyone knows....what would this stuff be called or referred to as? 

And more importantly, would it be good for plants?


----------



## Peliroja32

I forgot i have a pic, not so great but maybe you can kinda see what im talking about


----------



## Oxalis

Peliroja32 said:


> So heres an odd question in case anyone has any input....
> So here i am cleaning unkempt palm trees, and this particular one, a pretty old one, has some dirt like substance in between the "stumps" as i call them....parts look like element-rotted wood ( or whatever palm tree counts as), and other parts look like straight up dirt. There are worms all up in it and everything, like even several feet off the ground ones.
> 
> So my question if anyone knows....what would this stuff be called or referred to as?
> 
> And more importantly, would it be good for plants?


I am no palm expert, but it kind of sounds like the wood was rotting maybe? If there's green at the top, I would assume you can continue cutting away the "bark" away to get a smooth trunk and it should be OK? I hope so.


----------



## Peliroja32

Yeah the bottom part is what it all looks like now, not really smoot but much better. but what i was wondering was if the dirt stuff that was in there would be any good....or bad for plants? like if it could be used maybe for some type of plant booster or fertilizer, something like that


----------



## Peliroja32

Heres what it looks like


----------



## Yvonne G

I would tjink it would enrich the soil.


----------



## jaizei

It could be dirt that blew in and settled there. Or if its not dirt, I'd think its basically compost or castings if from worms. Or a combination. I don't think it would hurt plants.


----------



## KevinGG

It’s definitely fall. Lots of pinecones and red leaves. And daffodils are starting up again! Also added a little tour through the garden and a Korean maple from last season.


----------



## KevinGG

I forgot the maple!


----------



## Oxalis

Peliroja32 said:


> Heres what it looks like
> View attachment 220830
> View attachment 220831


I think that would provide some good humus for the plants. My compost bin lacks a lot of humus sometimes.


----------



## Pearly

Peliroja32 said:


> Heres what it looks like
> View attachment 220830
> View attachment 220831



Any organic material is good for your plants. If you are worried about those worms, you could compost this stuff for a while and then use it to enrich your garden beds. Is use EVERYTHING, including wood ashes from our bonfires it’s all good stuff for plants. Much better than chemicals. Your birds, bees and butterflies will thank you for that. I have had “butterfly heaven” in my flower beds and people come walking their dogs from clear the other side of our neighborhood just to see my swarms of butterflies bees, bumble bees, some hummingbirds. Butterflies are mostly Monarchs, there are 100’s of them here, every years they stop by my garden here on their way down to Mexico on their migration. But we also see Swallowtails and many other species. The “show” is however dominated by that orange color with white dots. So pretty!!!! There are so many that you can actually hear the sound of them flapping their wings! Really cool! So use your palm tree saw dust and other organic things and enjoy your garden


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> Any organic material is good for your plants. If you are worried about those worms, you could compost this stuff for a while and then use it to enrich your garden beds. Is use EVERYTHING, including wood ashes from our bonfires it’s all good stuff for plants. Much better than chemicals. Your birds, bees and butterflies will thank you for that. I have had “butterfly heaven” in my flower beds and people come walking their dogs from clear the other side of our neighborhood just to see my swarms of butterflies bees, bumble bees, some hummingbirds. Butterflies are mostly Monarchs, there are 100’s of them here, every years they stop by my garden here on their way down to Mexico on their migration. But we also see Swallowtails and many other species. The “show” is however dominated by that orange color with white dots. So pretty!!!! There are so many that you can actually hear the sound of them flapping their wings! Really cool! So use your palm tree saw dust and other organic things and enjoy your garden


Speaking of the monarch butterflies, since we had a warmer fall, the news reported that the butterflies were waiting longer to migrate this season than usual. Have you noticed fewer butterflies this year? I plan to plant a lot more milkweed in my yard for them next year.


----------



## Pearly

something like this one. They are all different though

seems like the patterns differ from one to another

this btw is the Butterly Weed, I have it growing all over my garden

and another plant they love: Greg’s Mistflower! Man! This one is litterally a “butterly magnet”! Ever since I planted this one the Monarchs seem to have made a migration stop by my house.

and this is what you get when you put out piece of citrus fruit of split long piece of banana in shallow dish and another shallow one with water and some rocks for them to sit on while they drink. Hummingbirds love that too.

There are many other species. They all seem to like Texas native plants the most. I have almost completely stopped buying those pretty potted annuals from garden centers. My native perennials are well established and while maybe not as pretty as Miracle Greened to death and pesticide treated instant colors in the garden, this now is what has been inviting the wild life that I so appreciate having around .












all those and many more are in my garden daily every Fall in huge numbers.


----------



## Pearly

And little guys like this one

and tons of green and brown anoles. Now Guys I’m getting a big gulp of air posting this, to remind myself of all the good things in life. This is what helps me to keep plowing through rough times. Wishing ya’ll great Sunday afternoon[emoji173]️


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> And little guys like this one
> View attachment 222097
> and tons of green and brown anoles. Now Guys I’m getting a big gulp of air posting this, to remind myself of all the good things in life. This is what helps me to keep plowing through rough times. Wishing ya’ll great Sunday afternoon[emoji173]️


I come on Tortoise Forum a lot for cute tortie photos. They keep me happy. The winter blues set in for me today, and just like it read my mind, AccuWeather posted an article about seasonal affective disorder!


----------



## Peliroja32

Pearly said:


> And little guys like this one
> View attachment 222097
> and tons of green and brown anoles. Now Guys I’m getting a big gulp of air posting this, to remind myself of all the good things in life. This is what helps me to keep plowing through rough times. Wishing ya’ll great Sunday afternoon[emoji173]️






I found one like that, and i just had to get a pic of his little feet lol


----------



## Oxalis

Peliroja32 said:


> View attachment 222140
> View attachment 222141
> 
> I found one like that, and i just had to get a pic of his little feet lol


Those are pretty cute.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was given these three,(3) succulents and for the life of me, I cant identify them. I’m in the PNW and the older lady that i got them from had no memory of when she got them or where she got them. I’m mainly wanting the identity of the large leafed one that has developed pyramiding on the underside of the leaves. Here are 2 pictures for y’all, if you need more let me know. 
Typically, in this situation, I’d follow my own advice and lug this planter to my local nursery for an identity, but this whole planter weighs so much it’d take 2 strong men and a big boy to move it.


thanks y’all fer the help.


----------



## Peliroja32

I have a serious problem. I swear i feel as bad for plants as i do animals....if i am at work and theres plants that boss says just throw them out, i cant....i bring them home if there is any way to do so. Thing is i am running out of room lol.



I also have a couple grass plants, some oxalis purple and green, some kind of little tree that i actually bought the seeds and then today i bring home a bunch of azaleas and one rosemary that were starting to dry so the lady switched with new ones. Oh and some little something or other


----------



## Yvonne G

It may be a kalanchoe


----------



## trickspiration

bouaboua said:


> Let me show you what my Mother in-law did for our garden. She been a farmer all her life in China, She is now live with us. She used every inch of our very small back yard and grow all kind of thing through out the different seasons. She provided fresh vegetables for us and for our torts.
> 
> View attachment 101701
> View attachment 101702
> View attachment 101703
> View attachment 101704
> 
> 
> She is hard at work.......................
> 
> View attachment 101705
> View attachment 101706
> View attachment 101707



Wow, your torts are lucky! I had a question, though. What is the plant in the first photo right where the time stamp for the photo is? Is it some sort of lettuce? I'm asking 'cause our backyard has similar looking plants and I haven't been able to ID them with confidence.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> It may be a kalanchoe


 After looking it up on the Google Machine, Yvonne, I believe you are correct.


----------



## Oxalis

I just brought home a small orchid from work that's nearly dead. I've never grown an orchid before. It's pretty brown and small so I imagine it'd be extremely difficult to identify the exact species, but I can include a photo if you guys like (I'll try my best with the camera). It's only about an inch tall. Any general orchid growing tips??


----------



## Peliroja32

Oxalis said:


> I just brought home a small orchid from work that's nearly dead. I've never grown an orchid before. It's pretty brown and small so I imagine it'd be extremely difficult to identify the exact species, but I can include a photo if you guys like (I'll try my best with the camera). It's only about an inch tall. Any general orchid growing tips??


Sounds about like me! I bring home half dead stuff all the time just because i know most of them will come back with a little tlc.....and water!
Which reminds me, i have a big pot of mixed bulb-plants that went crazy and i need to separate...i have no idea what any of them are but was told everything in that bed had to go so now i have half of them at home. Plus a bunch of runners from various plants and half dead azaleas and rosemary. Some weird plants i found and brought home because they didnt belong so they were "weeds"

I have tried identifying some of them to no avail, the rest will have to wait prob til they flower or whatever it is they will do


----------



## bouaboua

trickspiration said:


> Wow, your torts are lucky! I had a question, though. What is the plant in the first photo right where the time stamp for the photo is? Is it some sort of lettuce? I'm asking 'cause our backyard has similar looking plants and I haven't been able to ID them with confidence.


I'm very sorry for the late reply.

It is Spanish. So I don't think what ever the plants in your backyard, may not be Spanish.


----------



## Oxalis

Oxalis said:


> I just brought home a small orchid from work that's nearly dead. I've never grown an orchid before. It's pretty brown and small so I imagine it'd be extremely difficult to identify the exact species, but I can include a photo if you guys like (I'll try my best with the camera). It's only about an inch tall. Any general orchid growing tips??


I took a few photos and finally figured out my husband's camera. Here's the orchid; I think it's actually grown a bit! Watering once or twice a day has been helping the most, I think. I've been keeping the water in the pot for a couple extra minutes to let the charcoal substrate absorb more water. He's now sitting with the other houseplants at the south-facing window.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Oxalis said:


> I took a few photos and finally figured out my husband's camera. Here's the orchid; I think it's actually grown a bit! Watering once or twice a day has been helping the most, I think. I've been keeping the water in the pot for a couple extra minutes to let the charcoal substrate absorb more water. He's now sitting with the other houseplants at the south-facing window.
> 
> View attachment 223940


I've tried growing several different types of orchids over the years and failed at every attempt.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

The first pic is from the 6th of Nov and the second is from today, what a difference a few weeks make.


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> I've tried growing several different types of orchids over the years and failed at every attempt.


Yeah, I'm not holding my breath for this little guy! ;-)


Turtulas-Len said:


> The first pic is from the 6th of Nov and the second is from today, what a difference a few weeks make.
> View attachment 224020
> View attachment 224022


Those are really cool though!! I hope mine comes back next year and grows like that.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I took these pics today, The first is of a rose of sharon that is still green. I have a bunch of these in pots and planted in the ground, wonder why this still one has leaves when all the rest are leave less.

here is a sedum that died back from cold temps but has new growth sprouting.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Hello wonderful tortoise forum gardeners I miss you guys. I'm testing out the phone app (not sure what I think yet) so I can try to catch up during work breaks etc. Big hello hugs to you!


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> Hello wonderful tortoise forum gardeners I miss you guys. I'm testing out the phone app (not sure what I think yet) so I can try to catch up during work breaks etc. Big hello hugs to you!


Happy gardening to you!


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, Chrissy, so very very good to see you posting again. We missed a whole year ( or has it been two) years of seeing your gardens. Please stay with us. You are so interesting. Are the kids all ok?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, Chrissy, so very very good to see you posting again. We missed a whole year ( or has it been two) years of seeing your gardens. Please stay with us. You are so interesting. Are the kids all ok?


It feels like five years! I miss my forum friends! [emoji169]The kids are huge and doing great. All humans and beasts are good. Have had a few elderly cats peacefully make their way to heaven. Still teaching and doing retail, so free time doesn't exist at all but we're doing really well. Not nearly as much gardening happening. Covered up a few beds and no indoor gardening right now. Hoping that will change once I finish a new set up up for Mavis. (Working on a heated tort room inside my super insulated garage and plan to move grow lights in there with her.)


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oxalis said:


> Happy gardening to you!


Thank You!


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> The first pic is from the 6th of Nov and the second is from today, what a difference a few weeks make.
> View attachment 224020
> View attachment 224022



, but I know that they will be back.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Here's how i have easy access to earth worms, even during winter. It's just copy paper,, The bricks are to keep the papers in place and not blow around.This morning I when I went to get some for the baby box turtles it was 29 F and after looking under a couple piles of paper found enough for them. I get worms every few days not daily


----------



## Turtulas-Len

This is one of the spineless type of cactus, Doesn't look very happy right now.

This is what temperatures in the teens do to it. You can only see one but the seedling palm trees are under them.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Turtulas-Len said:


> This is one of the spineless type of cactus, Doesn't look very happy right now.
> View attachment 226358
> This is what temperatures in the teens do to it. You can only see one but the seedling palm trees are under them.


Will they recover from that?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Prairie Mom said:


> Will they recover from that?


I hope so, they have survived very cold temps here for several winters now This is my first winter with seedling palm trees though. Will have to wait to see how things go.


----------



## Yvonne G

I received my first seed catalog in the mail yesterday. Can Spring be far behind?


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> I received my first seed catalog in the mail yesterday. Can Spring be far behind?


Just received mine too! 

Any recommendations for tortoise-safe, low-light plants? I'm looking for some edibles to add to Steve's indoor enclosure and his current plants are demanding more light. So far, I may try _Coleus._


----------



## Prairie Mom

Fun! I'm sure more plants will come to mind later... *Hostas* and African violets do really well (definitely do these two if you aren't already!), other violet/violas, edible ferns like Ostrich fern, shade grass, and I've rotated in tons of other plants and veggies that don't do as well being in an enclosure for a long while.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Happy New Year Tortoise and Garden growers !!!


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> Happy New Year Tortoise and Garden growers !!!


Happy new year to you as well!  Hope everyone is staying warm!!



Prairie Mom said:


> Fun! I'm sure more plants will come to mind later... *Hostas* and African violets do really well (definitely do these two if you aren't already!), other violet/violas, edible ferns like Ostrich fern, shade grass, and I've rotated in tons of other plants and veggies that don't do as well being in an enclosure for a long while.


I think I will try some _Viola_ plants then. Thanks for the list!


----------



## Yvonne G

Wouldn't you just love to have this in your garden?

https://www.logees.com/elephant-ear-thai-giant-colocasia-gigantea.html

If I could figure out how to keep it alive during the winter, I'd sure send for one.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> Wouldn't you just love to have this in your garden?
> 
> https://www.logees.com/elephant-ear-thai-giant-colocasia-gigantea.html
> 
> If I could figure out how to keep it alive during the winter, I'd sure send for one.


All you have to do is dig the bulb in the fall and store it in a cool dry place over winter and replant it in the spring.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> All you have to do is dig the bulb in the fall and store it in a cool dry place over winter and replant it in the spring.


Piece of cake, right? I think I'll give it a try this spring. Planting it next to the pond might be a good location.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> Piece of cake, right? I think I'll give it a try this spring. Planting it next to the pond might be a good location.


Sure nothing to it. Check out Brian's Botonaicals, He is located in KY.and has a great variety of hardy plants.He has a colocasia gigantea that is good for zone 7 and his prices are good. I have bought from them a few times and everything went good. I'm not sure when he starts shipping in the spring though.


----------



## Maro2Bear

These giant Elephant Ears are great. Have been planting them in our garden for the past few years. Each year they get bigger and bigger. The bulbs are now monstrous BUT worth the trouble digging them out right after the first hard freeze. We cut the leaves all off, dig them out, dry the stalks and store in tubs of peat moss. Spring time, back in the ground. Our big leaves now get over three feet long, two feet wide....Amazonian by the end of the year.

I think we got our initial bulbs at a very good garden center.

I have pix....just have to find some!

Here’s one pix, not the best, but gives you an idea....full sun. The lamp post provides some perspective and scale.


----------



## Yvonne G

I love it!!!


----------



## Oxalis

Maro2Bear said:


> These giant Elephant Ears are great. Have been planting them in our garden for the past few years. Each year they get bigger and bigger. The bulbs are now monstrous BUT worth the trouble digging them out right after the first hard freeze. We cut the leaves all off, dig them out, dry the stalks and store in tubs of peat moss. Spring time, back in the ground. Our big leaves now get over three feet long, two feet wide....Amazonian by the end of the year.
> 
> I think we got our initial bulbs at a very good garden center.
> 
> I have pix....just have to find some!
> 
> Here’s one pix, not the best, but gives you an idea....full sun. The lamp post provides some perspective and scale.
> 
> View attachment 226996


Wow, awesome! Plus those huge leaves must make for some great compost at the end of the year! 

Does anyone happen to know where I can get a pineapple plant? I think it would be fun to try growing one, and then I'll give the pineapple to my hubby.


----------



## Yvonne G

@Turtulas-Len - you sent me some seeds. I remember the wild grape, but can't remember what else was in there. Here's a couple pictures of the flat I planted the seeds in. Disregard the weeds. I'm cultivating them as baby tortoise food. In the picture with my hand in it, can you think of what that plantlet in front of my index finger is? I'm assuming all the seedlings with the ragged edge leaves are the wild grape:


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> @Turtulas-Len - you sent me some seeds. I remember the wild grape, but can't remember what else was in there. Here's a couple pictures of the flat I planted the seeds in. Disregard the weeds. I'm cultivating them as baby tortoise food. In the picture with my hand in it, can you think of what that plantlet in front of my index finger is? I'm assuming all the seedlings with the ragged edge leaves are the wild grape:
> 
> View attachment 227635
> View attachment 227636


The only seeds I can remember sending are the wild grape and palm tree. But that doesn't mean I didn't stick some other seeds in the box while I was packing it to ship out.


----------



## Oxalis

We've received our catalog from Prairie Moon Nursery!  Hubby has ordered me _Viola_ seeds for Steve; the wonderful thing is that this species is native to Michigan (_Viola sororia_). If you haven't heard of this company, check it out! Someday, my flowers will hopefully look like this:


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't usually buy those packages of produce that include the whole plant, roots and all, but last Friday my store had them marked down to 99 cents because they were getting to be past their sell by date. So I cut off the tops and added it to my baby food for the day, and I planted the roots in a flat in the greenhouse that contains seedlings from a wild grape plant. This was two days ago, and they're growing already:






My Euphorbia grandicornis in the back ground of the first picture leapt off the shelf a few days ago and broke his pot to smithereens. Since I don't have a new pot, he'll have to stay as is, in a broken pot, until I can get to the store.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oxalis said:


> We've received our catalog from Prairie Moon Nursery!  Hubby has ordered me _Viola_ seeds for Steve; the wonderful thing is that this species is native to Michigan (_Viola sororia_). If you haven't heard of this company, check it out! Someday, my flowers will hopefully look like this:
> 
> View attachment 227754


I love violets. and pansies, violas, etc.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Those will be super cold hardy too. Mine can survive a few off season snow storms.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I don't usually buy those packages of produce that include the whole plant, roots and all, but last Friday my store had them marked down to 99 cents because they were getting to be past their sell by date. So I cut off the tops and added it to my baby food for the day, and I planted the roots in a flat in the greenhouse that contains seedlings from a wild grape plant. This was two days ago, and they're growing already:
> 
> 
> View attachment 227884
> View attachment 227885
> 
> 
> My Euphorbia grandicornis in the back ground of the first picture leapt off the shelf a few days ago and broke his pot to smithereens. Since I don't have a new pot, he'll have to stay as is, in a broken pot, until I can get to the store.


That's so cool that they're growing again! I'll buy a few of them when I have to leave the tortoise alone for a couple days. They seem to last a bit longer.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Started cutting the mulberry trees back today. before trimming

and after trimming

I've been doing this for a few years and found they produce more and bigger leaves than the ones I don't cut back.


----------



## Oxalis

I can't wait for spring gardening!!!  This is how bad our snow is; can you find Michigan in the image? XD




(https://www.freep.com/story/weather/2018/02/09/weather-channel-winter-storm-midwest-mateo/324049002/)


----------



## Yvonne G

Hard to understand the picture. Are we looking at the Great Lakes? No thank you. . . you can have it!!!


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> Hard to understand the picture. Are we looking at the Great Lakes? No thank you. . . you can have it!!!


Yup!  That's _supposed_ to be Michigan right in the middle of it. Yeah, it's not fun... It has gone up to around 40°F here today, but there's no way all this snow will melt in less than a week...

Just planted some _Coleus_ spp. "Wizard Mixed Colors" seeds in one of Steve's terra cotta pots for his indoor enclosure. Hopefully they do as well as they're supposed to in low-light conditions.

Photo from Burpee's website:


----------



## Momof4

Turtulas-Len said:


> Started cutting the mulberry trees back today. before trimming
> View attachment 228417
> and after trimming
> View attachment 228418
> I've been doing this for a few years and found they produce more and bigger leaves than the ones I don't cut back.



I didn’t know you should trim them!! Maybe I’ll try this this week!!


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> Hard to understand the picture. Are we looking at the Great Lakes? No thank you. . . you can have it!!!


Hahahaha!  Yup, you can make out most of Lake Superior and some of Lake Michigan... We've recently been hit now with lots of rain and judging by all the snow (that's now melting) from that photo, there's a lot of water around these parts. Been in a flood warning/watch for the past two days too. Otherwise, I'm waiting to see some sprouts for indoors seeds.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Oxalis said:


> Hahahaha!  Yup, you can make out most of Lake Superior and some of Lake Michigan... We've recently been hit now with lots of rain and judging by all the snow (that's now melting) from that photo, there's a lot of water around these parts. Been in a flood warning/watch for the past two days too. Otherwise, I'm waiting to see some sprouts for indoors seeds.


Saw some video of high water somewhere near Detroit on the news this morning.


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> Saw some video of high water somewhere near Detroit on the news this morning.


Oh yeah, it's definitely a mess for some folks. Luckily our basement looks fine this time around, and our street did not flood. Whew.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I have tried several times over the years to root those wax coated yucca roots sold as food, without success. I picked one up to try something different and there is a glimmer of hope.


I know it's not much, but better than anything I have gotten befor.e .


----------



## Yvonne G

Saw this on Facebook this a.m. Spring is springing, and we need to get out there now and be thinking about getting our knees and fingernails dirty!!

http://homeguides.sfgate.com/use-irish-spring-soap-repel-garden-pests-97701.html


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> I have tried several times over the years to root those wax coated yucca roots sold as food, without success. I picked one up to try something different and there is a glimmer of hope.
> View attachment 231189
> View attachment 231190
> I know it's not much, but better than anything I have gotten befor.e .


Did it root yet?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> Did it root yet?


Not really.It has another small root growing next to the first one and the other piece has a small root showing.Both pieces are still firm and look ok.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I didn’t know you should trim them!! Maybe I’ll try this this week!!



Yepper, they are great for it. Makes it so you can reach all the leaves and even shape/train them.


----------



## Jacqui

What I bought yesterday...


----------



## Yvonne G

Tomato?


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> Saw this on Facebook this a.m. Spring is springing, and we need to get out there now and be thinking about getting our knees and fingernails dirty!!
> 
> http://homeguides.sfgate.com/use-irish-spring-soap-repel-garden-pests-97701.html


SO excited for some serious gardening! We've just had about a week of really good sunshine, although a lot of temps in the 40s, and that really puts one in the mood for more time spent outdoors. Spring does start tomorrow and it'd be a shame if it snowed again since all the snow around here has finally melted. Steve has some indoor plants that aren't doing so well. They really need to go back outside for the summer.


----------



## Bambam1989

Hey gardeners.
Does anyone have any tips on why one of my Opuntia cactuses suddenly started having it's upper pads turn brown and soft?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hey gardeners.
> Does anyone have any tips on why one of my Opuntia cactuses suddenly started having it's upper pads turn brown and soft?


Maybe too much water?


----------



## Bambam1989

The other opuntias in the same pot seem fine. I don't think it's to much water, it's in a well draining soil and I don't water until the soil feels dry at about 3in depth.
Plan on potting in separate pots later this spring but now I'm considering doing it sooner in case it's some kind of disease.


----------



## Oxalis

Bambam1989 said:


> The other opuntias in the same pot seem fine. I don't think it's to much water, it's in a well draining soil and I don't water until the soil feels dry at about 3in depth.
> Plan on potting in separate pots later this spring but now I'm considering doing it sooner in case it's some kind of disease.


These aren't growing outdoors? Otherwise, I was going to say it might be because of winter, since _Opuntia_ will drain their pads of water. Mine (planted outside) are a little brown in spots, but I'm fairly certain this will clear up when spring is in full force.


----------



## Bambam1989

Oxalis said:


> These aren't growing outdoors?


They are growing in a greenhouse.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> The other opuntias in the same pot seem fine. I don't think it's to much water, it's in a well draining soil and I don't water until the soil feels dry at about 3in depth.
> Plan on potting in separate pots later this spring but now I'm considering doing it sooner in case it's some kind of disease.


Oh dear. Yes I would definitly do it sooner then. Also check the soil to make sure it is not an insect etc.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. Yes I would definitly do it sooner then. Also check the soil to make sure it is not an insect etc.


I've also removed the "infected" pad.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I've also removed the "infected" pad.


Read this

http://homeguides.sfgate.com/could-causing-brown-spots-indoor-cactus-plants-45520.html


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Read this
> 
> http://homeguides.sfgate.com/could-causing-brown-spots-indoor-cactus-plants-45520.html


Most of these really dont sound applicable to my situation though[emoji20] 
The affected pad was not touching the greenhouse siding and the more sensitive plants that are also kept in the greenhouse have no signs of frost damage. The only possible issue listed is maybe to much humidity, but then why are none of the others affected. 
It starts at the top of the pad and gets soft and then browns, the brown then spreads down the pad and turns to mush like something is causing it to rot.
I should have taken a picture before throwing the pad away..


----------



## Oxalis

Bambam1989 said:


> Most of these really dont sound applicable to my situation though[emoji20]
> The affected pad was not touching the greenhouse siding and the more sensitive plants that are also kept in the greenhouse have no signs of frost damage. The only possible issue listed is maybe to much humidity, but then why are none of the others affected.
> It starts at the top of the pad and gets soft and then browns, the brown then spreads down the pad and turns to mush like something is causing it to rot.
> I should have taken a picture before throwing the pad away..


Maybe it's Scorch or Sunscald? This is caused by a fungus, _Hendersonia opuntiae_. It's in the fourth paragraph down on the webpage below; maybe some of the other information on there could be helpful as well. There doesn't look to be a good cure for it, but maybe a fungicide could at least help?

https://plantdiseasehandbook.tamu.edu/landscaping/flowers/cacti-and-succulents/


----------



## Bambam1989

Oxalis said:


> Maybe it's Scorch or Sunscald? This is caused by a fungus, _Hendersonia opuntiae_. It's in the fourth paragraph down on the webpage below; maybe some of the other information on there could be helpful as well. There doesn't look to be a good cure for it, but maybe a fungicide could at least help?
> 
> https://plantdiseasehandbook.tamu.edu/landscaping/flowers/cacti-and-succulents/


Very interesting page. Thank you.
It actually sounds more like soft rot though except infected area was dark brown, not black.


----------



## Oxalis

Bambam1989 said:


> Very interesting page. Thank you.
> It actually sounds more like soft rot though except infected area was dark brown, not black.


I do hope your cactus can recover!!


----------



## Peliroja32

Does anyone know what the heck these are? There are like three big groups of them on one of my trees.....the one my kids climb in of course


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh my. . . looks like maybe some sort of wasp, but I really don't know. Separate one out of the bunch for a picture, then ask Google Image to search for a like image.


----------



## Bambam1989

If you zoom in really close it looks like there are two types of bugs. The black ones and something that looks striped.


----------



## Peliroja32

Yvonne G said:


> Oh my. . . looks like maybe some sort of wasp, but I really don't know. Separate one out of the bunch for a picture, then ask Google Image to search for a like image.


I have never heard of that....? Off to look up this google image first lol. 

They do look kinda like wasps but they are tiny, like grain of cooked rice tiny....maybe cooked, maybe just rice....they're tiny lol


----------



## Peliroja32

Bambam1989 said:


> If you zoom in really close it looks like there are two types of bugs. The black ones and something that looks striped.


Yeah, maybe the difference between adult and babies, or like ants with workers n such....or maybe they sprout wings later. Who knows


----------



## Peliroja32

Bambam1989 said:


> If you zoom in really close it looks like there are two types of bugs. The black ones and something that looks striped.


Actually looking closer they are all striped, just the black wings cover it well


----------



## Peliroja32

Found them


----------



## Yvonne G

Yipes! How did your child react to climbing that tree?


----------



## Peliroja32

Yvonne G said:


> Yipes! How did your child react to climbing that tree?


Saw them as they were reaching for the branch and came running inside yelling "mommy mommy theres bugs all over the tree! Its millions! Come quick!" Lol


----------



## Oxalis

Peliroja32 said:


> Saw them as they were reaching for the branch and came running inside yelling "mommy mommy theres bugs all over the tree! Its millions! Come quick!" Lol


That's kinda frightening!! XD


----------



## Anyfoot

2nd of April and we have snow . 
It’s been a Long cold winter this year. Reminds me of when I was a child. I’d be breaking ice to fish at the end of March with my grandad.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

On February 25 while cutting cactus pads for Walker i saved a small one to try getting it to root in water. I put it in a small glass with a little bit of water.

Today it has roots,

This summer I going to try another pad that isn't dormant due to cold winter temps and see what happens.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> On February 25 while cutting cactus pads for Walker i saved a small one to try getting it to root in water. I put it in a small glass with a little bit of water.
> View attachment 235093
> Today it has roots,
> View attachment 235094
> This summer I going to try another pad that isn't dormant due to cold winter temps and see what happens.


Darn! I meant to get pictures of the cacti you sent me and now it's dark out. I'll try to remember tomorrow.


----------



## no one

I put a cactus pad in coco soil hoping for the same result. But when my next pads come in I will try putting some in water. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> Darn! I meant to get pictures of the cacti you sent me and now it's dark out. I'll try to remember tomorrow.


All my cactus plants are still in winter mode, but the mulberry trees are slowly showing signs of life.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> All my cactus plants are still in winter mode, but the mulberry trees are slowly showing signs of life.
> View attachment 235136


I have three white mulberry trees that I'm training to grow sideways. They're planted along the yard that used to house the Aldabran tortoises. 





The bad thing about them is they have fruit. I really am not a fan of all that purple fruit stuck to the bottom of my shoes or getting pooped out on the side of the house as the birds fly by.

Here are the cacti you sent me. You sent me two pads of this one, but one never rooted and eventually just turned crisp. The other is doing nicely, with half the pad dead, but the other half sprouting new growth:




You gave me two of this one. They both have flower buds, but the second picture is COVERED with buds!!!


----------



## Bambam1989

All this talk about cactuses has gotten me wanting more varieties. Two types that sound really neat to me are the "pinecone cactus" and the "Opuntia geometrica"
Anyone familiar with these kinds?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> I have three white mulberry trees that I'm training to grow sideways. They're planted along the yard that used to house the Aldabran tortoises.
> 
> View attachment 235138
> View attachment 235139
> 
> 
> The bad thing about them is they have fruit. I really am not a fan of all that purple fruit stuck to the bottom of my shoes or getting pooped out on the side of the house as the birds fly by.
> 
> Here are the cacti you sent me. You sent me two pads of this one, but one never rooted and eventually just turned crisp. The other is doing nicely, with half the pad dead, but the other half sprouting new growth:
> 
> View attachment 235140
> 
> 
> You gave me two of this one. They both have flower buds, but the second picture is COVERED with buds!!!
> View attachment 235141
> View attachment 235143


You wont hurt the mulberry trees buy cutting the top limbs off. you will get new limbs sprout out around where you cut them, and the new limbs wont produce fruit and their leaves will be larger than the leaves on the uncut limbs. The new limbs will produce other limbs that grow horizontal so you can cut the first new limb off just above the new horizontal limb to make the tree grow out instead of up. The cactus in the first pic is one of the spin less that have spines on the new growth to protect the tender pads from some kind of cactus eating predator, I guess. They loose the spines as the pads mature. The ones in the next pics will probably take that area over pretty quick, They grow fast here and your weather is more suited for them. The pads will get bigger also.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Bambam1989 said:


> All this talk about cactuses has gotten me wanting more varieties. Two types that sound really neat to me are the "pinecone cactus" and the "Opuntia geometrica"
> Anyone familiar with these kinds?


What I understand about the geometrica is it can take cold temps (below freezing) but has to be very very dry when cold.


----------



## Bambam1989

Turtulas-Len said:


> What I understand about the geometrica is it can take cold temps (below freezing) but has to be very very dry when cold.


I've also heard that. I can't hardly find any available though. Found some pinecone cactus on Etsy that I have been eyeballing though... Ought to message them and see if they use any chemicals on them.


----------



## Oxalis

Bambam1989 said:


> I've also heard that. I can't hardly find any available though. Found some pinecone cactus on Etsy that I have been eyeballing though... Ought to message them and see if they use any chemicals on them.


I like the pine cone cactus!  I might get one if I had any space left for more plants.


----------



## Yvonne G

Spring has ALMOST sprung here in the Central Valley, California. I thought I'd share pictures of the early blooming going on here. This is a malva, tortoise edible, it actually blooms continuously, even through the winter. It's in the leopard yard, but no one eats it:




I wish you could smell this one. It's a young orange tree, also in the leopard yard:



M-m-m-m, lilacs. Who doesn't love lilacs?



I should have gone to the other side to take this picture so the sky wasn't the background. This is some sort of aloe, I think:



If you look closely you can see 50 million little peaches starting to form:



I have several different types of this cactus. This pure white one is so pretty:



And, Charlie, just because he's so pretty. He follows me wherever I go in the yard:


----------



## Yvonne G

Spring has ALMOST sprung here in the Central Valley, California. I thought I'd share pictures of the early blooming going on here. This is a malva, tortoise edible, it actually blooms continuously, even through the winter. It's in the leopard yard, but no one eats it:








I wish you could smell this one. It's a young orange tree, also in the leopard yard:





M-m-m-m, lilacs. Who doesn't love lilacs?






I should have gone to the other side to take this picture so the sky wasn't the background. This is some sort of aloe, I think:




This is a climbing rose. The flowers are miniature, but the bush itself isn't:






I have several different types of this cactus. This pure white one is so pretty:





And, Charlie, just because he's so pretty. He follows me wherever I go in the yard:


----------



## MrMarg&me

Thank you for sharing Yvonne! I love how your property is not overly pruned and manicured. I bet you have a little haven for bees, lizards, birds, butterflies and all sorts of beneficial creatures.


----------



## Yvonne G

MissMarg&me said:


> Thank you for sharing Yvonne! I love how your property is not overly pruned and manicured. I bet you have a little haven for bees, lizards, birds, butterflies and all sorts of beneficial creatures.


No, too many cats. I DO have "offerings" left at my doorstep occasionally (half a mouse).


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> This is a climbing rose. The flowers are miniature, but the bush itself isn't:


Same here. My "miniature" rose grows like a weed!!


----------



## Jacqui

I have found the secret way to huge blooms.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I have found the secret way to huge blooms.


well, don't keep us in suspense! What's the secret????


----------



## Bambam1989

Jacqui said:


> I have found the secret way to huge blooms.


RABBIT POOP!!


----------



## Oxalis

Bambam1989 said:


> RABBIT POOP!!


Tort poop works well too!


----------



## Bambam1989

Oxalis said:


> Tort poop works well too!


That one for me is still in the testing phase[emoji1]


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> well, don't keep us in suspense! What's the secret????



A big watering can. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Bambam1989 said:


> RABBIT POOP!!



That grows huge tomato plants. Mine went over the top of the garage roof.


----------



## Jacqui

Oxalis said:


> Tort poop works well too!



I always use some, but never noticed a difference


----------



## Peliroja32

Oxalis said:


> Tort poop works well too!


I was actually thinking of asking about using tort poop as fertilizer the other day but forgot to do it lol


----------



## Oxalis

Peliroja32 said:


> I was actually thinking of asking about using tort poop as fertilizer the other day but forgot to do it lol


I always take Steve's poop to the compost bin in our backyard. Or he will self-compost in his outdoor enclosure.


----------



## Jacqui

Starting him early.


----------



## Yvonne G

He's so cute, Jacqui!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

We had a very cold and windy winter, and early spring hasn't been normal so far. Hopefully spring has finally arrived to the Northern Neck.to stay. I lost some older cactus plants that have done fine for years. This one really surprised me

it's been there for over 10 years, on the south side of the house and protected from the northern winds.There's some pads that broke off laying on the ground that are fine and can be replanted. In the next pic there are 3 different types, 2 with long spines and one spineless.One with spines gone, the other with spines damaged but not killed, the spineless one in the front is fine.

The next pic is of my favorite spineless, and they held up great in the very cold weather

The seedling palms which did fine are in the center of the pic I have been potting them in 6 inch pots since taking this pic this morning, so far I've done 25 with at least 10 more to do.


----------



## Yvonne G

My cactus all do very well during the winter, but then, we never get snow. One year we had a freak snow that lasted for a day, sitting on top of the tips of the cactus, and those tips rotted and died, but the cacti were ok.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> My cactus all do very well during the winter, but then, we never get snow. One year we had a freak snow that lasted for a day, sitting on top of the tips of the cactus, and those tips rotted and died, but the cacti were ok.


Most of the cactus that you are able to grow probably would be mush by the end of November here. Actually snow is beneficial during really cold weather because it works as an insulator to protect what I am able to grow from the unusual cold temps like we had last winter.


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> We had a very cold and windy winter, and early spring hasn't been normal so far. Hopefully spring has finally arrived to the Northern Neck.to stay. I lost some older cactus plants that have done fine for years. This one really surprised me
> View attachment 237336
> it's been there for over 10 years, on the south side of the house and protected from the northern winds.There's some pads that broke off laying on the ground that are fine and can be replanted. In the next pic there are 3 different types, 2 with long spines and one spineless.One with spines gone, the other with spines damaged but not killed, the spineless one in the front is fine.
> View attachment 237337
> The next pic is of my favorite spineless, and they held up great in the very cold weather
> View attachment 237338
> The seedling palms which did fine are in the center of the pic I have been potting them in 6 inch pots since taking this pic this morning, so far I've done 25 with at least 10 more to do.


It was indeed a strange winter here in Michigan. Our native cactus looks like it's doing OK but we're still not sure yet on the ones you sent. I did leave a few of the spineless _Opuntia_ indoors for Steve, just in case.


----------



## Blakem

I haven’t been on this thread for quite some time now. I hope all with well with everyone! Here’s some cool pictures of my winter garden this year. I was pleasantly surprised with how well it did.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Oxalis said:


> It was indeed a strange winter here in Michigan. Our native cactus looks like it's doing OK but we're still not sure yet on the ones you sent. I did leave a few of the spineless _Opuntia_ indoors for Steve, just in case.


All the spineless that is planted in the ground did fine, lost about 50% of those in pots.No rhyme or reason on why some got damaged and others didn't. The banana trees are starting to show life but nothing from the any of the elephant ears yet. All the cactus are getting new growth and most are flower buds very few new pads. I really don't need all the cactus I grow since I'm down to just 4 tortoises so let them all bloom.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Been potting some cactus pads and seedling palms, Ended up with 47 palms.Just getting started with the cactus, did about 25 today from a plant in one of the torts enclosure. This is the plant

after removing over 30 pads.Heres some of them..

The palms are still just one leaf but new growth starting to peek out on some of them.


----------



## no one

How soon when new growth comes in with Opuntia spineless cactuspads?


----------



## no one

Things are looking better...


----------



## Turtulas-Len

*debora* said:


> How soon when new growth comes in with Opuntia spineless cactuspads?


Probably some time in June for the ones I just potted.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Been potting some cactus pads and seedling palms, Ended up with 47 palms.Just getting started with the cactus, did about 25 today from a plant in one of the torts enclosure. This is the plant
> View attachment 237463
> after removing over 30 pads.Heres some of them..
> View attachment 237461
> The palms are still just one leaf but new growth starting to peek out on some of them.
> View attachment 237462


You're quite the gardener! What do you have planned for all those starts?

In one or two more days I'll be able to send you a picture of my blooming Opuntia virginiosa lenii. One bud is open today, but there are many, many more. Looks like it's a yellow one.


----------



## Yvonne G

Blake m said:


> I haven’t been on this thread for quite some time now. I hope all with well with everyone! Here’s some cool pictures of my winter garden this year. I was pleasantly surprised with how well it did.
> View attachment 237395
> View attachment 237396
> View attachment 237397
> View attachment 237398


That's beautiful! Lots of work, though.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> You're quite the gardener! What do you have planned for all those starts?
> 
> In one or two more days I'll be able to send you a picture of my blooming Opuntia virginiosa lenii. One bud is open today, but there are many, many more. Looks like it's a yellow one.


Just like everything I grow, Give them away to anyone that wants them. Love the name of your Opuntia.


----------



## no one

Turtulas-Len said:


> Probably some time in June for the ones I just potted.



Thank you, I potted mine a few weeks ago. I will just wait and see.


----------



## Blakem

Yvonne G said:


> That's beautiful! Lots of work, though.



Its very easy to keep up on! I love eating it and giving it away.


----------



## Anyfoot

28c today. Man it’s not good for physical work.
This willow tree was horizontal last winter due to heavy winds. So weve cut it back and braced it with some 3x4s, then built a razed bed around it with cut offs from our decking to secure it some more.
I think we went a bit too far with the gnomes.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's a gnome garden! I love it!!! (But that doesn't look like any willow tree I'm familiar with???)


----------



## Anyfoot

Yvonne G said:


> It's a gnome garden! I love it!!! (But that doesn't look like any willow tree I'm familiar with???)


 I’ve cut it right back. What do you think it is? I could be, most probably wrong


----------



## Bambam1989

Anyfoot said:


> I’ve cut it right back. What do you think it is? I could be, most probably wrong


Is it a weeping pussywillow?


----------



## Anyfoot

Bambam1989 said:


> Is it a weeping pussywillow?


Looks like it to me. It’s only about 7ft high. I thought it was some sort of a miniature willow.


----------



## Oxalis

Blake m said:


> I haven’t been on this thread for quite some time now. I hope all with well with everyone! Here’s some cool pictures of my winter garden this year. I was pleasantly surprised with how well it did.
> View attachment 237395
> View attachment 237396
> View attachment 237397
> View attachment 237398


Nice! Love the poppies! 


Turtulas-Len said:


> Been potting some cactus pads and seedling palms, Ended up with 47 palms.Just getting started with the cactus, did about 25 today from a plant in one of the torts enclosure. This is the plant
> View attachment 237463
> after removing over 30 pads.Heres some of them..
> View attachment 237461
> The palms are still just one leaf but new growth starting to peek out on some of them.
> View attachment 237462


I think I may end up repotting some of the pads separately too. We'll see; we're about to have our big gardening weekend and purchase more native plants for the yard. Yey!


Anyfoot said:


> 28c today. Man it’s not good for physical work.
> This willow tree was horizontal last winter due to heavy winds. So weve cut it back and braced it with some 3x4s, then built a razed bed around it with cut offs from our decking to secure it some more.
> I think we went a bit too far with the gnomes.
> 
> View attachment 237918
> 
> View attachment 237919


 The mushrooms are pretty cute!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

*debora* said:


> How soon when new growth comes in with Opuntia spineless cactuspads?


I was wrong when I said sometime in June, When I went to water them this evening I found new growth already showing. It's been less than 2 weeks since potting them.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Some ears starting to pop up, I had just about given up on them. Looks as though the older established plants are gone but last falls babies survived. Just the opposite of what I expected. These are my favorite of the elephant ear type plants because of the way they spread above ground. The first pic is one that is out in the yard, I had it marked with a stake so I wouldn't forget where it was during winter.

The next pic is one that stayed in with the banana trees

So far I see 8 coming up. I no longer have any tortoises that eat them so like the banana trees i grow them for fun.


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> Some ears starting to pop up, I had just about given up on them. Looks as though the older established plants are gone but last falls babies survived. Just the opposite of what I expected. These are my favorite of the elephant ear type plants because of the way they spread above ground. The first pic is one that is out in the yard, I had it marked with a stake so I wouldn't forget where it was during winter.
> View attachment 238644
> The next pic is one that stayed in with the banana trees
> View attachment 238646
> So far I see 8 coming up. I no longer have any tortoises that eat them so like the banana trees i grow them for fun.


We're keeping an eye on the area where we planted our banana plant. Hopefully he returns! We had a late frost this (early) spring, so it damaged some of our plants. The branches of the serviceberry may have died, along with my tiny mulberry bush for Steve. Only one branch on the mulberry bush is growing leaves at the moment. 

On the plus side, the turtlehead is going well and we have lots of strawberry flowers!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I've seen other people post pics of these large dandelion leaves, but never seen a plant growing around here until this year.

2 are growing in one of the banana tree patches. the block they are setting on are 12 inches. I hope at least one makes seeds.


----------



## Bambam1989

Turtulas-Len said:


> I've seen other people post pics of these large dandelion leaves, but never seen a plant growing around here until this year.
> View attachment 239424
> 2 are growing in one of the banana tree patches. the block they are setting on are 12 inches. I hope at least one makes seeds.


Yeah, gotta love the jumbo ones.


----------



## Yvonne G

My daughter gave me the prettiest azalea for Mother's Day. It has two colors on one bush. I haven't felt down the stem to see if there are two plants in there, but it just looks like one. I don't have any azaleas. Hope I can keep this one alive.


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter gave me the prettiest azalea for Mother's Day. It has two colors on one bush. I haven't felt down the stem to see if there are two plants in there, but it just looks like one. I don't have any azaleas. Hope I can keep this one alive.
> 
> View attachment 239463


Lovely pottery!


----------



## Yvonne G

Oxalis said:


> Lovely pottery!


Lol! It had a nice lid, but the cats knocked it off the table and broke it. I hate to toss it because I really like the looks of it, broken and all.


----------



## Peliroja32

Has anyone ever seen this befor or know what it is? I saw a bunch of them when i brought my kids to the library today, i have never seen them before and my plant identifier doesnt recognize. They are pretty cool


----------



## theguy67

Random question for fellow gardeners...


Has anyone been successful at growing raspberries in hot climates? I tried last summer with heritage raspberries, but around July they shriveled up no matter the amount of watering. I'm in central Texas, zone 8.


----------



## Bambam1989

theguy67 said:


> Random question for fellow gardeners...
> 
> 
> Has anyone been successful at growing raspberries in hot climates? I tried last summer with heritage raspberries, but around July they shriveled up no matter the amount of watering. I'm in central Texas, zone 8.


My mother inlaw does. She has them planted in an area that only gets a few hours of sun first thing in the morning. Says that the summer sun will cook them otherwise. I don't know what variety she has. She's in East Texas. Zone 8.


----------



## theguy67

Bambam1989 said:


> My mother inlaw does. She has them planted in an area that only gets a few hours of sun first thing in the morning. Says that the summer sun will cook them otherwise. I don't know what variety she has. She's in East Texas. Zone 8.



Thanks! I couldn't find much to confirm they can grow here.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

theguy67 said:


> Random question for fellow gardeners...
> 
> 
> Has anyone been successful at growing raspberries in hot climates? I tried last summer with heritage raspberries, but around July they shriveled up no matter the amount of watering. I'm in central Texas, zone 8.


I'm in zone 7 and I can't kill them off. One thing I noticed is they start growing where the ground is shaded.But as the grow they reach for the sun.


----------



## theguy67

Turtulas-Len said:


> I'm in zone 7 and I can't kill them off. One thing I noticed is they start growing where the ground is shaded.But as the grow they reach for the sun.



I may try them again, just in a different spot. Where I had them offered some shade, but was evening facing.


----------



## Oxalis

theguy67 said:


> I may try them again, just in a different spot. Where I had them offered some shade, but was evening facing.


That was going to be my suggestion: try them in a place where they get morning sun and afternoon shade. 


Peliroja32 said:


> Has anyone ever seen this befor or know what it is? I saw a bunch of them when i brought my kids to the library today, i have never seen them before and my plant identifier doesnt recognize. They are pretty cool
> View attachment 239475
> View attachment 239476


They look like some sort of cross between a lily and a trumpet vine flower.  You can always try posting on The Tortoise Table Forum: https://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/siteassets/forum/ Lin and Nina are great when it comes to plant identification! Make sure you mention your location since they're in the UK.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oxalis said:


> We're keeping an eye on the area where we planted our banana plant. Hopefully he returns! We had a late frost this (early) spring, so it damaged some of our plants. The branches of the serviceberry may have died, along with my tiny mulberry bush for Steve. Only one branch on the mulberry bush is growing leaves at the moment.
> 
> On the plus side, the turtlehead is going well and we have lots of strawberry flowers!
> 
> View attachment 238868


Speaking of banana plants. . . in a quiz I was doing with my grand daughter the question was something about what kind of plant do bananas grow on. Naturally, I answered "tree." WRONG! The banana plant is an herb! Who knew?


----------



## Yvonne G

theguy67 said:


> Random question for fellow gardeners...
> 
> 
> Has anyone been successful at growing raspberries in hot climates? I tried last summer with heritage raspberries, but around July they shriveled up no matter the amount of watering. I'm in central Texas, zone 8.


I've never seen that before, but it's pretty, huh?


----------



## Peliroja32

Oxalis said:


> That was going to be my suggestion: try them in a place where they get morning sun and afternoon shade.
> They look like some sort of cross between a lily and a trumpet vine flower.  You can always try posting on The Tortoise Table Forum: https://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/siteassets/forum/ Lin and Nina are great when it comes to plant identification! Make sure you mention your location since they're in the UK.


I just tried to post but i cant figure out how to upload pics from my phone. I cant even get into most of the topics


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Everything is waking up here and most all survived the past harsh winter. Here's a pic of a spineless cactus taken a while back,

and a pic taken today.

The bananas are elephant ears are doing much better than I expected.

I did a quick count of the bananas and have over 100 breaking ground already. I lost a few cactus plants but most are doing great and full new pads and fruit, Walkers Happy he loves the new growth pads and green fruits.


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> Everything is waking up here and most all survived the past harsh winter. Here's a pic of a spineless cactus taken a while back,
> View attachment 239614
> and a pic taken today.
> View attachment 239615
> The bananas are elephant ears are doing much better than I expected.
> View attachment 239616
> I did a quick count of the bananas and have over 100 breaking ground already. I lost a few cactus plants but most are doing great and full new pads and fruit, Walkers Happy he loves the new growth pads and green fruits.
> View attachment 239617


 That is A LOT of cactus...


----------



## Oxalis

A question for my fellow gardeners: Do you think leather is the best gloves material for "handling" _Opuntia_? I'll need to resituate some cactus in my backyard.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Oxalis said:


> A question for my fellow gardeners: Do you think leather is the best gloves material for "handling" _Opuntia_? I'll need to resituate some cactus in my backyard.


There's a couple ways I do it. When moving a larger plant I dig it up with a shovel leaving what dirt that will stay attached to the root base be. Depending on how large the plant is I either leave it on the shovel and move it to where I want it or pick it up by the roots (which have no spines) and move it that way. If you must touch the pads you can use several layers of newspaper(i use the weekly fliers from the grocery stores since I no longer subscribe to a paper). On smaller plants I use hotdog tongs, I have several different sizes and shapes of tongs just for cactus. i have never had luck using glove of any kind. If the pads are big enough you can also get between the spines to handle them that way to help get the plant in the right position when replanting. Sometimes you need to use 2 tongs at the same time to get the job done. If you want to wrap a plant in paper, rubber bands will hold the paper in place.


----------



## Oxalis

Bambam1989 said:


> Yeah, gotta love the jumbo ones.
> View attachment 239425


I've already almost lost Stevie already this year, when he hides under his massive dandelion! 






Turtulas-Len said:


> There's a couple ways I do it. When moving a larger plant I dig it up with a shovel leaving what dirt that will stay attached to the root base be. Depending on how large the plant is I either leave it on the shovel and move it to where I want it or pick it up by the roots (which have no spines) and move it that way. If you must touch the pads you can use several layers of newspaper(i use the weekly fliers from the grocery stores since I no longer subscribe to a paper). On smaller plants I use hotdog tongs, I have several different sizes and shapes of tongs just for cactus. i have never had luck using glove of any kind. If the pads are big enough you can also get between the spines to handle them that way to help get the plant in the right position when replanting. Sometimes you need to use 2 tongs at the same time to get the job done. If you want to wrap a plant in paper, rubber bands will hold the paper in place.


Thanks so much for the tips! Newspaper and tongs will definitely be helpful for me!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> There's a couple ways I do it. When moving a larger plant I dig it up with a shovel leaving what dirt that will stay attached to the root base be. Depending on how large the plant is I either leave it on the shovel and move it to where I want it or pick it up by the roots (which have no spines) and move it that way. If you must touch the pads you can use several layers of newspaper(i use the weekly fliers from the grocery stores since I no longer subscribe to a paper). On smaller plants I use hotdog tongs, I have several different sizes and shapes of tongs just for cactus. i have never had luck using glove of any kind. If the pads are big enough you can also get between the spines to handle them that way to help get the plant in the right position when replanting. Sometimes you need to use 2 tongs at the same time to get the job done. If you want to wrap a plant in paper, rubber bands will hold the paper in place.


 We must have gone to the same cactus handling school. this is exactly what I do!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> We must have gone to the same cactus handling school. this is exactly what I do!


I've been going to school for over 50 years and I'm still learning.One of my last classes was moving a cholla into a larger pot and getting it to stand up straight without it hanging on to me.They don't just stick you they don't want to turn you loose.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I finally found some opuntia locally that doesn't have yellow blooms. It's not spineless but it not yellow either.The guy that brought it by said the original plant came from Texas several years ago.

I'm going to wait a while until the new growth pad matures some before cutting it off and starting a second plant. The color is some shade of purple.


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> I finally found some opuntia locally that doesn't have yellow blooms.It's not spineless but it not yellow either.The guy that brought it by said the original plant came from Texas several years ago.
> View attachment 240239
> I'm going to wait a while until the new growth pad matures some before cutting it off and starting a second plant. The color is some shade of purple.


Looks nice! I can't wait to see purple blooms.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Oxalis said:


> Looks nice! I can't wait to see purple blooms.


I just noticed that I left the word "not"out, but you can see in the pic it's not spineless.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> I just noticed that I left the word "not"out, but you can see in the pic it's not spineless.


Very strange. I went to edit your post and add 'not' before spineless, but on the edit screen 'not' is already there. But when I closed edit, there was no 'not'. I had to delete a few words and re type them to get 'not' to show.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> Very strange. I went to edit your post and add 'not' before spineless, but on the edit screen 'not' is already there. But when I closed edit, there was no 'not'. I had to delete a few words and re type them to get 'not' to show.


Thanks, I try to proof read before I post because I'm terrible with the keyboard and spelling.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

The cactus started blooming this week even though we haven't had a whole lot of sun.


----------



## Yvonne G

Beautiful! I'm going to try to remember to take my camera out with me this a.m. I noticed quite a few buds on the night blooming cereus out front. If they're open this a.m. it's quite a sight because the plant is so big.


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw heck. I missed it. But there are still plenty of baby buds not ready to open for a couple more days. I'll try to keep remembering. The first picture shows how big the plant is. It's the one behind the power pole. There's one branch (?) that goes up about 20'. The last picture is a different cactus (I think it's called organ pipe, but not sure), and its buds look like they'll open tonight. I'll watch for it early tomorrow a.m. (If this old brain can remember)


----------



## Momof4

Turtulas-Len said:


> The cactus started blooming this week even though we haven't had a whole lot of sun.
> View attachment 240654
> View attachment 240655



Len,
I have a bent pad that I want to plant.
I cut the bottom as usual but the top is curled over.
Should I cut the top off or just plant it?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Len,
> I have a bent pad that I want to plant.
> I cut the bottom as usual but the top is curled over.
> Should I cut the top off or just plant it?


Not Len, but maybe I can help. You can just lay the bent pad on the ground on its side. It will grow roots where the pad touches the ground.


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> The cactus started blooming this week even though we haven't had a whole lot of sun.
> View attachment 240654
> View attachment 240655


Lovely! Look at all those tortoise treats!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Turtulas-Len said:


> The cactus started blooming this week even though we haven't had a whole lot of sun.
> View attachment 240654
> View attachment 240655




Wow Len...looks great....


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Not Len, but maybe I can help. You can just lay the bent pad on the ground on its side. It will grow roots where the pad touches the ground.



Thanks Yvonne!! That’s a great idea!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Darn it! I missed getting a picture of the prettiest cactus bloom in the world. It must've bloomed yesterday. You can still see the color, but the blooms are closing:




I did manage to get the organ pipe while it was blooming:




And the big Cereus peruvianus behind the organ pipe is still blooming sort of sporadically. There are lots of buds yet to open. Hopefully I'll be able to get a picture when a whole lot of them are open at the same time:


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> Darn it! I missed getting a picture of the prettiest cactus bloom in the world. It must've bloomed yesterday. You can still see the color, but the blooms are closing:
> 
> View attachment 240968
> 
> 
> I did manage to get the organ pipe while it was blooming:
> 
> View attachment 240969
> 
> 
> And the big Cereus peruvianus behind the organ pipe is still blooming sort of sporadically. There are lots of buds yet to open. Hopefully I'll be able to get a picture when a whole lot of them are open at the same time:
> 
> View attachment 240971


Gorgeous! I love it.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Momof4 said:


> Len,
> I have a bent pad that I want to plant.
> I cut the bottom as usual but the top is curled over.
> Should I cut the top off or just plant it?


I noticed this one today while weeding, this is what they do when just laid on the ground.I broke this pad off a plant I was moving late last summer. It's in a bad spot so will have to be moved later.


----------



## mrnewberry

I tried growing a bunch of spineless cacti last year. But, none of it survived the winter. Then this spring I spotted a nice prickly pear growing at the place that I get my propane from. When I complimented them on their cactus he said feel free to take some home. So I did. These do not have the large spine but have plenty of the tiny annoying ones. The pads are relatively small as well. Turns out all the new growths on them ended up being flowers.


----------



## Yvonne G

mrnewberry said:


> I tried growing a bunch of spineless cacti last year. But, none of it survived the winter. Then this spring I spotted a nice prickly pear growing at the place that I get my propane from. When I complimented them on their cactus he said feel free to take some home. So I did. These do not have the large spine but have plenty of the tiny annoying ones. The pads are relatively small as well. Turns out all the new growths on them ended up being flowers.
> View attachment 241029


That's beautiful!!


----------



## Momof4

mrnewberry said:


> I tried growing a bunch of spineless cacti last year. But, none of it survived the winter. Then this spring I spotted a nice prickly pear growing at the place that I get my propane from. When I complimented them on their cactus he said feel free to take some home. So I did. These do not have the large spine but have plenty of the tiny annoying ones. The pads are relatively small as well. Turns out all the new growths on them ended up being flowers.
> View attachment 241029



That is so pretty!


----------



## mrnewberry

Thanks for complimenting my cactus.
Here is a shot of my poppies from this morning.


----------



## Yvonne G

Very pretty. I have a desert mallow with flowers similar to that, only much smaller.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Darn it! I missed getting a picture of the prettiest cactus bloom in the world. It must've bloomed yesterday. You can still see the color, but the blooms are closing:
> 
> View attachment 240968
> 
> 
> I did manage to get the organ pipe while it was blooming:
> 
> View attachment 240969
> 
> 
> And the big Cereus peruvianus behind the organ pipe is still blooming sort of sporadically. There are lots of buds yet to open. Hopefully I'll be able to get a picture when a whole lot of them are open at the same time:
> 
> View attachment 240971


Oh that is a shame.


----------



## CarolM

mrnewberry said:


> I tried growing a bunch of spineless cacti last year. But, none of it survived the winter. Then this spring I spotted a nice prickly pear growing at the place that I get my propane from. When I complimented them on their cactus he said feel free to take some home. So I did. These do not have the large spine but have plenty of the tiny annoying ones. The pads are relatively small as well. Turns out all the new growths on them ended up being flowers.
> View attachment 241029


That is stunning.


----------



## CarolM

mrnewberry said:


> Thanks for complimenting my cactus.
> Here is a shot of my poppies from this morning.
> View attachment 241084


Those are lovely. But the cactus flower is better.[emoji6]


----------



## mrnewberry

CarolM said:


> Those are lovely. But the cactus flower is better.[emoji6]



The prickly pear flowers are very nice. But, they are actually in the same bed as the poppies. So, you have to look to see them. I planted the cacti as about a dozen single pads after the poppies had already sprouted. I didn’t expect flowers on the cacti this year, but it seems that all the tiny buds on the pads had already decided to grow into flowers when I plucked them off of the parent plant.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Most of my cactus have yellow blooms, here are some of the different types. This one is the biggest at about 5 inches.

The next 3 look similar and the bees like them.



This is the one that turns from yellow to orange as the day goes on

This is a type of Lilly and it's not yellow

and the last is a just pic of the male Hermann going into his crock.


----------



## CarolM

Turtulas-Len said:


> Most of my cactus have yellow blooms, here are some of the different types. This one is the biggest at about 5 inches.
> View attachment 241146
> The next 3 look similar and the bees like them.
> View attachment 241147
> View attachment 241148
> View attachment 241149
> This is the one that turns from yellow to orange as the day goes on
> View attachment 241150
> This is a type of Lilly and it's not yellow
> View attachment 241151
> and the last is a just pic of the male Hermann going into his crock.
> View attachment 241152


Although there are some flowers coming out in winter here like the Aloe plants there is not much. So It is lovely to see them bloom somewhere else. Love your flowers and love your hides in the one photo as well. An interesting take on it.


----------



## mrnewberry

Turtulas-Len said:


> Most of my cactus have yellow blooms, here are some of the different types. This one is the biggest at about 5 inches.
> View attachment 241146
> The next 3 look similar and the bees like them.
> View attachment 241147
> View attachment 241148
> View attachment 241149
> This is the one that turns from yellow to orange as the day goes on
> View attachment 241150
> This is a type of Lilly and it's not yellow
> View attachment 241151
> and the last is a just pic of the male Hermann going into his crock.
> View attachment 241152



The color changing one sounds cool!


----------



## Oxalis

mrnewberry said:


> Thanks for complimenting my cactus.
> Here is a shot of my poppies from this morning.
> View attachment 241084


Delightful color! I love poppies; unfortunately, so do the bunnies in my yard.


----------



## mrnewberry

Oxalis said:


> Delightful color! I love poppies; unfortunately, so do the bunnies in my yard.



I like the color as well. This is my second year with them and these were grown from the seed I collected last year.


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> Most of my cactus have yellow blooms, here are some of the different types. This one is the biggest at about 5 inches.
> View attachment 241146
> The next 3 look similar and the bees like them.
> View attachment 241147
> View attachment 241148
> View attachment 241149
> This is the one that turns from yellow to orange as the day goes on
> View attachment 241150
> This is a type of Lilly and it's not yellow
> View attachment 241151
> and the last is a just pic of the male Hermann going into his crock.
> View attachment 241152


Very nice! I just love all the cactuses everyone here has!!


----------



## Bambam1989

I don't have any gorgeous cactus blooms to show off but I'll post some pics of what's blooming in my flowerbeds today, including my first ever nasturtium flower!
There has been a steady breeze so some of the flowers I had to hold still.


----------



## Bambam1989

And a few more


----------



## mrnewberry

Bambam1989 said:


> I don't have any gorgeous cactus blooms to show off but I'll post some pics of what's blooming in my flowerbeds today, including my first ever nasturtium flower!
> There has been a steady breeze so some of the flowers I had to hold still.
> View attachment 241243
> View attachment 241244
> View attachment 241245
> View attachment 241246
> View attachment 241247
> View attachment 241248



Looks like a beautiful day to be in the garden.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> I don't have any gorgeous cactus blooms to show off but I'll post some pics of what's blooming in my flowerbeds today, including my first ever nasturtium flower!
> There has been a steady breeze so some of the flowers I had to hold still.
> View attachment 241243
> View attachment 241244
> View attachment 241245
> View attachment 241246
> View attachment 241247
> View attachment 241248


oh wow. . . so pretty!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s a quick shot of our Hardy Banana trees coming up for another Summer. They spend all Winter in the garage hibernating, but once Spring arrives, they are ready to shoot up leaves.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I don't have any gorgeous cactus blooms to show off but I'll post some pics of what's blooming in my flowerbeds today, including my first ever nasturtium flower!
> There has been a steady breeze so some of the flowers I had to hold still.
> View attachment 241243
> View attachment 241244
> View attachment 241245
> View attachment 241246
> View attachment 241247
> View attachment 241248


You sure do have a beautiful garden.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> And a few more
> View attachment 241249
> View attachment 241250
> View attachment 241251


Wow. It is like walking through a botanical garden. Stunning. I would love to see a pic with it as a whole. (Says me cheekily)


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a quick shot of our Hardy Banana trees coming up for another Summer. They spend all Winter in the garage hibernating, but once Spring arrives, they are ready to shoot up leaves.
> 
> View attachment 241253


Yours look so healthy and beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Okay I thought I would stick my two pennies in and post a pic of the aloe flowers blooming now. This is actually one of the things that I enjoy about winter.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Wow. It is like walking through a botanical garden. Stunning. I would love to see a pic with it as a whole. (Says me cheekily)


Sure! It will have to be multiple pics though since it wraps around 2 sides of the house.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Okay I thought I would stick my two pennies in and post a pic of the aloe flowers blooming now. This is actually one of the things that I enjoy about winter.
> View attachment 241273
> View attachment 241274
> View attachment 241275


I've never had the pleasure of witnessing their blooms myself! My three are getting good size though.. I can dream


----------



## Hugo's Home

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a quick shot of our Hardy Banana trees coming up for another Summer. They spend all Winter in the garage hibernating, but once Spring arrives, they are ready to shoot up leaves.
> 
> View attachment 241253


Hardy bannana!? Man I wanna grow those. My buddy says he's bring me some soon.. ugh do they freeze down to the ground every year?

Edit.. duh they go in the garage


----------



## Bambam1989

Here ya go Carol. Some pics of my flower garden.
The property was originally a plant nursery and this was the "display garden" but the previous owner let the gardens go. I've slowly been getting them under control. Darn aphids have done a number on my roses. I wish I had pics of when I first got the place. There is still so much that needs to be done...


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> Here ya go Carol. Some pics of my flower garden.
> The property was originally a plant nursery and this was the "display garden" but the previous owner let the gardens go. I've slowly been getting them under control. Darn aphids have done a number on my roses. I wish I had pics of when I first got the place. There is still so much that needs to be done...
> View attachment 241310
> View attachment 241311
> View attachment 241312
> View attachment 241313
> View attachment 241314
> View attachment 241315


 Wow! You lucked out, taking over an old plant nursery. My dream home!


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! You lucked out, taking over an old plant nursery. My dream home!


To bad it's so close to the road. I wanna be a hermit...


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> To bad it's so close to the road. I wanna be a hermit...


Heck, I live on a very busy street - speed limit 65mph - and I'm a hermit! I put up a 6' privacy fence around my property and a gate across the driveway, and I live here happily by myself with no visitors and no salespeople knocking at my door (they can't get to my door due to the gate).


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Heck, I live on a very busy street - speed limit 65mph - and I'm a hermit! I put up a 6' privacy fence around my property and a gate across the driveway, and I live here happily by myself with no visitors and no salespeople knocking at my door (they can't get to my door due to the gate).


I have the gate[emoji16]
We have a privacy hedge but it will probably be 2-3years before it's grown big enough.

I should elaborate that my ideal place would be one that I hear little to no traffic, and enough land to have a nice farm.. 100acres or more would be great!
My husband feels the same way, we also aren't a fan of this state, so he has been keeping an eye out for a different job opportunity that will allow for relocation.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Here's my summer privacy fence across the back of the yard.

My grapevine, But it only works until the leaves fall off in the fall. I've had the 2 ducks since Easter and the only people that have seen them are my youngest son and @PJay They will be noticed soon, they are getting quite vocal.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Here's my summer privacy fence across the back of the yard.
> View attachment 241339
> My grapevine, But it only works until the leaves fall off in the fall. I've had the 2 ducks since Easter and the only people that have seen them are my youngest son and @PJay They will be noticed soon, they are getting quite vocal.


Is that the wild grape you sent me seeds from? I managed to kill all the little wide grape sprouts from the seed you sent, but this year I have about 10 palm trees sprouting. They didn't sprout last year, but are coming up nicely this year. Now I have to figure out where I'm going to plant them. I'm disappointed I killed the wild grape, darn it. The banana trees you sent have extra little shoots alongside the originals, but the originals are still only about 8" tall. I'm the banana tree failure!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> Is that the wild grape you sent me seeds from? I managed to kill all the little wide grape sprouts from the seed you sent, but this year I have about 10 palm trees sprouting. They didn't sprout last year, but are coming up nicely this year. Now I have to figure out where I'm going to plant them. I'm disappointed I killed the wild grape, darn it. The banana trees you sent have extra little shoots alongside the originals, but the originals are still only about 8" tall. I'm the banana tree failure!


Yes that is the plant your seeds came from. When I was digging the seedling palms to put in pots there were still seeds underground that haven't sprouted yet, I just left there to see if they come up this year. Don't give up on the banana trees. If you have new shoots They have rooted well. Just keep the soil moist this summer.


----------



## Bambam1989

Turtulas-Len said:


> Here's my summer privacy fence across the back of the yard.
> View attachment 241339
> My grapevine, But it only works until the leaves fall off in the fall. I've had the 2 ducks since Easter and the only people that have seen them are my youngest son and @PJay They will be noticed soon, they are getting quite vocal.


Is that muscadine grapes?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Sure! It will have to be multiple pics though since it wraps around 2 sides of the house.


Thank you. I dont mind.[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I've never had the pleasure of witnessing their blooms myself! My three are getting good size though.. I can dream


They look rather drab in spring and summer but absolutely gorgeous in winter. These ones are flowering for the first time this winter.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Here ya go Carol. Some pics of my flower garden.
> The property was originally a plant nursery and this was the "display garden" but the previous owner let the gardens go. I've slowly been getting them under control. Darn aphids have done a number on my roses. I wish I had pics of when I first got the place. There is still so much that needs to be done...
> View attachment 241310
> View attachment 241311
> View attachment 241312
> View attachment 241313
> View attachment 241314
> View attachment 241315


Your garden is awesome. You have done a fantastic job so far. You will have to update your pics once you think your garden is where it should be and are happy. Although gardeners never really think that their garden is done. Lol[emoji3] [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Heck, I live on a very busy street - speed limit 65mph - and I'm a hermit! I put up a 6' privacy fence around my property and a gate across the driveway, and I live here happily by myself with no visitors and no salespeople knocking at my door (they can't get to my door due to the gate).


Lol. That is one way to do it.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Bambam1989 said:


> Is that muscadine grapes?


No, It's some kind of wild grape plant that doesn't produce edible grapes. But it does great with leaf production.


----------



## CarolM

My giant sunflower is busy blooming and my honeysuckle, lavender and rose bush are all very happy with the rain that have been falling lately. And of course my hibiscus which generally flowers all year long for me and my torts. I didn't even realise that I had that many flowers.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> My giant sunflower is busy blooming and my honeysuckle, lavender and rose bush are all very happy with the rain that have been falling lately. And of course my hibiscus which generally flowers all year long for me and my torts. I didn't even realise that I had that many flowers.
> View attachment 241378
> View attachment 241379
> View attachment 241380
> View attachment 241381
> View attachment 241382
> View attachment 241383


Beautiful! I thought it was winter there. What the heck are all these plants doing blooming in the winter?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Beautiful! I thought it was winter there. What the heck are all these plants doing blooming in the winter?


It's the rain. And our lowest temp has only been 6c. Then during the days it does not rain, it is around 25 to 27c.


----------



## Oxalis

Bambam1989 said:


> I don't have any gorgeous cactus blooms to show off but I'll post some pics of what's blooming in my flowerbeds today, including my first ever nasturtium flower!
> There has been a steady breeze so some of the flowers I had to hold still.
> View attachment 241243
> View attachment 241244
> View attachment 241245
> View attachment 241246
> View attachment 241247
> View attachment 241248


Such wonderful colors! I like the lilies.


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Some of blooming beauties..


----------



## Bambam1989

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> Some of blooming beauties..
> View attachment 241609
> View attachment 241610
> View attachment 241611
> View attachment 241612
> View attachment 241613
> View attachment 241614
> View attachment 241615


Ooo do you know the name of the iris in the first pic?


----------



## Oxalis

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a quick shot of our Hardy Banana trees coming up for another Summer. They spend all Winter in the garage hibernating, but once Spring arrives, they are ready to shoot up leaves.
> View attachment 241253


Absolutely love the banana!! 


Hugo's Home said:


> Hardy bannana!? Man I wanna grow those. My buddy says he's bring me some soon.. ugh do they freeze down to the ground every year?
> 
> Edit.. duh they go in the garage


They should be a _Musa basjoo_ variety.


Bambam1989 said:


> To bad it's so close to the road. I wanna be a hermit...


My husband and I would love a small house surrounded by gardens and forests away from all the traffic. Someday...!


Yvonne G said:


> Is that the wild grape you sent me seeds from? I managed to kill all the little wide grape sprouts from the seed you sent, but this year I have about 10 palm trees sprouting. They didn't sprout last year, but are coming up nicely this year. Now I have to figure out where I'm going to plant them. I'm disappointed I killed the wild grape, darn it. The banana trees you sent have extra little shoots alongside the originals, but the originals are still only about 8" tall. I'm the banana tree failure!


The banana tree we received from @Turtulas-Len didn't survive our winter.  We probably could have covered it with more mulch but our winter was nasty. We'll be sure to find some cold hardy ones in the future.


CarolM said:


> My giant sunflower is busy blooming and my honeysuckle, lavender and rose bush are all very happy with the rain that have been falling lately. And of course my hibiscus which generally flowers all year long for me and my torts. I didn't even realise that I had that many flowers.
> View attachment 241378
> View attachment 241379
> View attachment 241380
> View attachment 241381
> View attachment 241382
> View attachment 241383


Wonderful! Our hibiscus is growing great this year; we can't wait for blooms either!


----------



## CarolM

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> Some of blooming beauties..
> View attachment 241609
> View attachment 241610
> View attachment 241611
> View attachment 241612
> View attachment 241613
> View attachment 241614
> View attachment 241615


Oh wow. Those are stunning.


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

CarolM said:


> Oh wow. Those are stunning.


Thank you!


----------



## Jacqui

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> Some of blooming beauties..
> View attachment 241609
> View attachment 241610
> View attachment 241611
> View attachment 241612
> View attachment 241613
> View attachment 241614
> View attachment 241615



Oh, I just love that first one!


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Jacqui said:


> Oh, I just love that first one!


That one is "Strawberry Fair" Siberian Iris's. What zone are you in?


----------



## Jacqui

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> That one is "Strawberry Fair" Siberian Iris's. What zone are you in?



5b


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Jacqui said:


> 5b


I would be happy to share! I'm in the same zone!


----------



## Jacqui

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> I would be happy to share! I'm in the same zone!



Wow! Where do you live?


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Jacqui said:


> Wow! Where do you live?


Grand Rapids Michigan
Where are you?


----------



## Jacqui

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> Grand Rapids Michigan
> Where are you?



Nebraska. Had my hopes up you might actually be near enough to visit.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

A few pics from today, First the purple bloom cactus from Texas opened and

it's close to purple, almost.. I did get a cactus bloom open today that isn't yellow

I no longer use these as a food source but the banana trees after a slow start are starting to show themselves. Here's 4 of the larger groups.


----------



## Oxalis

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> Grand Rapids Michigan
> Where are you?


Representin' the mitten state! 


Turtulas-Len said:


> A few pics from today, First the purple bloom cactus from Texas opened and
> View attachment 241804
> it's close to purple, almost.. I did get a cactus bloom open today that isn't yellow
> View attachment 241805
> I no longer use these as a food source but the banana trees after a slow start are starting to show themselves. Here's 4 of the larger groups.
> View attachment 241807
> View attachment 241808
> View attachment 241809
> View attachment 241810


Love the plants! They look so nice next to the cactus and tortoise sculpture! One of Stevie's outdoor cactuses from you has revived from our winter. Whew!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Oxalis said:


> Representin' the mitten state!
> Love the plants! They look so nice next to the cactus and tortoise sculpture! One of Stevie's outdoor cactuses from you has revived from our winter. Whew!


Good. I ended up loosing just one complete plant. Others had some damage but survived.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Since this patch is almost finished blooming I decided to pick some fruit this morning.


Picked 282 fruits, Wish more tortoise keepers were close enough share with. . Also saw the first one of these this morning


----------



## Maro2Bear

Turtulas-Len said:


> Since this patch is almost finished blooming I decided to pick some fruit this morning.
> View attachment 242539
> View attachment 242540
> Picked 282 fruits, Wish more tortoise keepers were close enough share with. . Also saw the first one of these this morning
> View attachment 242551




Nice update Len!


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> A few pics from today, First the purple bloom cactus from Texas opened and
> View attachment 241804
> it's close to purple, almost.. I did get a cactus bloom open today that isn't yellow
> View attachment 241805
> I no longer use these as a food source but the banana trees after a slow start are starting to show themselves. Here's 4 of the larger groups.
> View attachment 241807
> View attachment 241808
> View attachment 241809
> View attachment 241810


That purple one is a Cholla, right? I have several Cholla that bloom dark pink or purple. Most of the opuntia (at least the ones I have) are yellow.

My banana trees are finally starting to grow. The two from you that I planted in the front are now about 2 and a half feet tall!



Turtulas-Len said:


> Since this patch is almost finished blooming I decided to pick some fruit this morning.
> View attachment 242539
> View attachment 242540
> Picked 282 fruits, Wish more tortoise keepers were close enough share with. . Also saw the first one of these this morning
> View attachment 242551


Is that a rose beetle?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> That purple one is a Cholla, right? I have several Cholla that bloom dark pink or purple. Most of the opuntia (at least the ones I have) are yellow.
> 
> My banana trees are finally starting to grow. The two from you that I planted in the front are now about 2 and a half feet tall!
> 
> 
> Is that a rose beetle?


Yes it's a cholla. In a few years you probably will be giving banana trees away because your climate is much better than mine for them to multiply and spread. Out here they are called Japanese beetles I don't know if they have different names in other parts of the country.


----------



## Yvonne G

No, that's right. I just remembered my mother-in-law killing them off her rose bushes. Forgot their name until you said it.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Are banana trees edible by torts? Or just ornamental?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

KarenSoCal said:


> Are banana trees edible by torts? Or just ornamental?


edible


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> Picked 282 fruits


*282*?!?!?  I definitely couldn't have guessed that from the photo! Nicely done! I saw a few flower buds on my _Opuntia_ for Steve this year, yey!


Turtulas-Len said:


> Yes it's a cholla. In a few years you probably will be giving banana trees away because your climate is much better than mine for them to multiply and spread. Out here they are called Japanese beetles I don't know if they have different names in other parts of the country.


I think it was last summer when I really started seeing a bunch of them. Hopefully I don't see as many in my backyard this year.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Oxalis said:


> *282*?!?!?  I definitely couldn't have guessed that from the photo! Nicely done! I saw a few flower buds on my _Opuntia_ for Steve this year, yey!
> 
> I think it was last summer when I really started seeing a bunch of them. Hopefully I don't see as many in my backyard this year.


When I looked at them I guessed about 150 so I got 2 bags figuring about 75 per bag and when I got to 75 i knew I was way off so I put a 100 In the first bag and then 100 in the second and had to get another bag.for the rest. As for the bugs they have never been real bad here, If there are a bunch in one place I will gather them up and drop them in the pond for the water turtles treat. Once they hit the water they can't fly away and are terrible swimmers.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

When I took this pic on April 29 I wasn't sure what had survived our very harsh winter,

Today's pic shows that everything is back

Here's another pic to show how some opuntia can survive in all the wrong conditions. I put these in this wheelbarrow last year. The bottom is rusted out so I have screwed hardware cloth in the bottom to keep stuff in. the only substrate would be leaves and pine needles that have fallen in over time.Today I noticed one was blooming.


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> When I took this pic on April 29 I wasn't sure what had survived our very harsh winter,
> View attachment 243305
> Today's pic shows that everything is back
> View attachment 243306
> Here's another pic to show how some opuntia can survive in all the wrong conditions. I put these in this wheelbarrow last year. The bottom is rusted out so I have screwed hardware cloth in the bottom to keep stuff in. the only substrate would be leaves and pine needles that have fallen in over time.Today I noticed one was blooming.
> View attachment 243307


Of course. Silly _Opuntia_! 

Your first photo with the banana plants and elephant ears reminds me of the many plant catalogs we've all received in the mail!


----------



## alexa0ne

Now, I just need to set-up the wireless dog fence to protect my crops from my playful beagle. So happy that my mini garden is blooming slowly.


----------



## EllieMay

So are the elephant ears a popular tortoise food?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

EllieMay said:


> So are the elephant ears a popular tortoise food?


Only for certain species, mostly the forest dwellers like the manouria family.


----------



## Oxalis

alexa0ne said:


> View attachment 243324
> 
> 
> Now, I just need to set-up the wireless dog fence to protect my crops from my playful beagle. So happy that my mini garden is blooming slowly.


Looks nice!  I like how you used tarp to prevent weeds around your plants. I think I will pass this idea along to my hubby!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

The best tortoise food day lilly I have growing.


----------



## alexa0ne

Turtulas-Len said:


> The best tortoise food day lilly I have growing.
> View attachment 243411



There are some dried part, but that color is pretty appetizing for a tortoise.


----------



## alexa0ne

Oxalis said:


> Looks nice!  I like how you used tarp to prevent weeds around your plants. I think I will pass this idea along to my hubby!



My dad told me this technique and so far it works.


----------



## Oxalis

My Michigan lily (_Lilium michiganense_) bloomed!! I haven't planted it yet, but I've noticed that it likes a lot of water and prefers a location more on the shady side of things. I've had trouble growing these before, unless, of course, the problem was simply that the rabbits were eating them. 

I think this is such a gorgeous native flower!


----------



## Oxalis

My hubby's native rose has exploded with blossoms recently. It was vibrating the other day because it had so many bumblebees on it!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Early last year @Turtulas-Len sent me some seeds which I planted in a flat - the kind of flat that you get plants from the nursery in, about a foot and a half square and lattice type bottom for VERY good drainage. The wild grape seeds sprouted almost immediately, but the palm tree seeds didn't. Because the flat had such an open bottom, it required watering almost every day (it was on a shelf in the greenhouse and it gets very hot in there). Well, I'm not real good at remembering to water things on my non-watering days. I'm in the habit of watering Wednesdays and Sundays, so eventually all the little grape seedlings perished.

Fast forward to this spring. I took a plastic bag and spread it on the bottom of one of those flats then sat the flat with the dead seedlings in it inside on the plastic (to hold the water in longer). I also moved the flat outside in the shade. And LOOK WHAT IS HAPPENING:




There are THREE wild grape plants growing and 8 or 9 palm trees!!!!! I have no idea what the two things in the center are. They sort of look like wax leaf privet. I guess the palm trees needed an extra year in order to sprout.

I also had to re-pot a Euphorbia bowei (spelling??) that had fallen out of its pot, and I must have used some dirt from when I planted the palm seeds because there's a palm tree growing in that pot too:


----------



## Pearly

Turtulas-Len said:


> Since this patch is almost finished blooming I decided to pick some fruit this morning.
> View attachment 242539
> View attachment 242540
> Picked 282 fruits, Wish more tortoise keepers were close enough share with. . Also saw the first one of these this morning
> View attachment 242551



Len, your opuntia must be the most prolific bloomer I’ve ever seen! I’d love to offer some of my best perennials (seeds or rooted plants, whatever works best) in exchange for few pads of yours cactus


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Pearly said:


> Len, your opuntia must be the most prolific bloomer I’ve ever seen! I’d love to offer some of my best perennials (seeds or rooted plants, whatever works best) in exchange for few pads of yours sometime[emoji6]


Wow! I wish I could grow it like that..but MI winters wipe it out! Lol


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Here are some of my beauties


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> Early last year @Turtulas-Len sent me some seeds which I planted in a flat - the kind of flat that you get plants from the nursery in, about a foot and a half square and lattice type bottom for VERY good drainage. The wild grape seeds sprouted almost immediately, but the palm tree seeds didn't. Because the flat had such an open bottom, it required watering almost every day (it was on a shelf in the greenhouse and it gets very hot in there). Well, I'm not real good at remembering to water things on my non-watering days. I'm in the habit of watering Wednesdays and Sundays, so eventually all the little grape seedlings perished.
> 
> Fast forward to this spring. I took a plastic bag and spread it on the bottom of one of those flats then sat the flat with the dead seedlings in it inside on the plastic (to hold the water in longer). I also moved the flat outside in the shade. And LOOK WHAT IS HAPPENING:
> 
> View attachment 245173
> 
> 
> There are THREE wild grape plants growing and 8 or 9 palm trees!!!!! I have no idea what the two things in the center are. They sort of look like wax leaf privet. I guess the palm trees needed an extra year in order to sprout.
> 
> I also had to re-pot a Euphorbia bowei (spelling??) that had fallen out of its pot, and I must have used some dirt from when I planted the palm seeds because there's a palm tree growing in that pot too:
> 
> View attachment 245175


When I dug the seedling palms to put in pots earlier this spring there were seeds in the ground that hadn't sprouted. Haven't noticed any more sprouting. Those are most likely privet, I have a privet hedge on one side of the yard. Kill the Privet. My palms haven't grown much, Since I've never grown them from seed before I have no idea what is normal growth for them.


----------



## Pearly

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> Here are some of my beauties
> View attachment 245176
> View attachment 245177
> View attachment 245178
> View attachment 245179
> View attachment 245180



Omg! Alicia! They are amazing!!!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Pearly said:


> Len, your opuntia must be the most prolific bloomer I’ve ever seen! I’d love to offer some of my best perennials (seeds or rooted plants, whatever works best) in exchange for few pads of yours cactus


I'm not looking for anymore plants (other than cactus) to grow, But I will gladly send you all the cactus you want just for the cost of shipping.


----------



## Pearly

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> Some of blooming beauties..
> View attachment 241609
> View attachment 241610
> View attachment 241611
> View attachment 241612
> View attachment 241613
> View attachment 241614
> View attachment 241615



I love your irises Alicia! The blush pink!ahhhh!!!! Live the columbines too, all I have is the yellow all over the place. Get lots of babies of that one every year


----------



## Pearly

Turtulas-Len said:


> When I looked at them I guessed about 150 so I got 2 bags figuring about 75 per bag and when I got to 75 i knew I was way off so I put a 100 In the first bag and then 100 in the second and had to get another bag.for the rest. As for the bugs they have never been real bad here, If there are a bunch in one place I will gather them up and drop them in the pond for the water turtles treat. Once they hit the water they can't fly away and are terrible swimmers.



Have you ever tried freezing or otherwise preserving your prickly pear fruit? My season for them here is way too short and they have not kept well for me


----------



## Bambam1989

Turtulas-Len said:


> When I dug the seedling palms to put in pots earlier this spring there were seeds in the ground that hadn't sprouted. Haven't noticed any more sprouting. Those are most likely privet, I have a privet hedge on one side of the yard. Kill the Privet. My palms haven't grown much, Since I've never grown them from seed before I have no idea what is normal growth for them.


Yes, kill the privet! I despise those plants.


----------



## Pearly

Bambam1989 said:


> Yes, kill the privet! I despise those plants.



Are you guys talking about Ligustrum?


----------



## Bambam1989

Pearly said:


> Are you guys talking about Ligustrum?


Yep


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Pearly said:


> Omg! Alicia! They are amazing!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Pearly said:


> Have you ever tried freezing or otherwise preserving your prickly pear fruit? My season for them here is way too short and they have not kept well for me


When saving fruit for future use it's important not to break the seal where the fruit meets the pad. If the bottom of the fruit is broke or cut open they don't last as long.(hope that makes sense) All I do is bag em and put in the refrigerator. Here is a pic of some of the 282 I removed on the 19 of June

If they have started to ripen on the plant they may not last as long as the greener ones picked right after blooming.I can usually pick fruit up until the first freeze even after they have ripened and turned purple.I have never froze the fruit, but I did store some in a closed container full of water in the refrigerator for several months, they stayed firm but smelled different.


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Pearly said:


> I love your irises Alicia! The blush pink!ahhhh!!!! Live the columbines too, all I have is the yellow all over the place. Get lots of babies of that one every year


These aren't the invasive ones like the yellow. I also have several varieties of Tall Bearded iris.


----------



## Pearly

Turtulas-Len said:


> When saving fruit for future use it's important not to break the seal where the fruit meets the pad. If the bottom of the fruit is broke or cut open they don't last as long.(hope that makes sense) All I do is bag em and put in the refrigerator. Here is a pic of some of the 282 I removed on the 19 of June
> View attachment 245220
> If they have started to ripen on the plant they may not last as long as the greener ones picked right after blooming.I can usually pick fruit up until the first freeze even after they have ripened and turned purple.I have never froze the fruit, but I did store some in a closed container full of water in the refrigerator for several months, they stayed firm but smelled different.



Thanks Len, that helps


----------



## Pearly

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> These aren't the invasive ones like the yellow. I also have several varieties of Tall Bearded iris.



Oh, I LLLOOOOOVE THE BEARDED IRIS!!! And I’ve never seen an invasive iris! Would you tell more about it? Pictures?


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Pearly said:


> Oh, I LLLOOOOOVE THE BEARDED IRIS!!! And I’ve never seen an invasive iris! Would you tell more about it? Pictures?


Cool Beans...here are some pictures of my Iris's..


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

In MI the taller I call them Louisiana iris's go crazy! I find little ones all over and have to pull them out! Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> When saving fruit for future use it's important not to break the seal where the fruit meets the pad. If the bottom of the fruit is broke or cut open they don't last as long.(hope that makes sense) All I do is bag em and put in the refrigerator. Here is a pic of some of the 282 I removed on the 19 of June
> View attachment 245220
> If they have started to ripen on the plant they may not last as long as the greener ones picked right after blooming.I can usually pick fruit up until the first freeze even after they have ripened and turned purple.I have never froze the fruit, but I did store some in a closed container full of water in the refrigerator for several months, they stayed firm but smelled different.



All I can say is Wow!


----------



## Jacqui

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> Cool Beans...here are some pictures of my Iris's..
> View attachment 245493
> View attachment 245494
> View attachment 245495
> View attachment 245496
> View attachment 245497



That first one looks so delicate.


----------



## bouaboua

My wife and I (Mostly I) start taking interest in succulents. So we started with few type below, They are from both Home depot and Lowe's.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> My wife and I (Mostly I) start taking interest in succulents. So we started with few type below, They are from both Home depot and Lowe's.
> 
> View attachment 245947
> View attachment 245948
> View attachment 245949
> View attachment 245950
> View attachment 245951
> View attachment 245952
> View attachment 245953


I love succulents too!


----------



## Bambam1989

bouaboua said:


> My wife and I (Mostly I) start taking interest in succulents. So we started with few type below, They are from both Home depot and Lowe's.
> 
> View attachment 245947
> View attachment 245948
> View attachment 245949
> View attachment 245950
> View attachment 245951
> View attachment 245952
> View attachment 245953


Whenever I go to home Depot or Lowe's I always pickup the leaves from the succulents that broke off and are just laying around. I bring them home and try to get them to root.


----------



## bouaboua

Bambam1989 said:


> Whenever I go to home Depot or Lowe's I always pickup the leaves from the succulents that broke off and are just laying around. I bring them home and try to get them to root.


Great idea. I may start to doing that also.

Hello Honey.........Let's go to Home depot! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I love succulents too!


Do you know the name of this rounded and large succulent?


----------



## Yvonne G

It might be a type of echiveria.


----------



## Oxalis

bouaboua said:


> My wife and I (Mostly I) start taking interest in succulents. So we started with few type below, They are from both Home depot and Lowe's.
> 
> View attachment 245947
> View attachment 245948
> View attachment 245949
> View attachment 245950
> View attachment 245951
> View attachment 245952
> View attachment 245953


Very nice!!  We just came back from a weeklong vacation to find our yard an absolute jungle. And we didn't even get a lot of rain. We're also redoing our kitchen this summer, so my yard looks terrible this year, so unkempt. 


bouaboua said:


> Do you know the name of this rounded and large succulent?
> 
> View attachment 246052
> View attachment 246053
> View attachment 246054


I don't know but it's pretty cool!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> It might be a type of echiveria.


Thank you Yvonne. Let me try to looking for them.


----------



## Momof4

So, I’ve seen those cute ones in the galvanized pots that you hung up. 
Do you need to repot them? 
I always want to grab a few(not cheap) but I’m too lazy to repot them. Thoughts?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> So, I’ve seen those cute ones in the galvanized pots that you hung up.
> Do you need to repot them?
> I always want to grab a few(not cheap) but I’m too lazy to repot them. Thoughts?


Succulents can ALMOST live on air, so you won't need to repot right away, however, the root system may get bigger than the pot allows, and it would then need to be repotted.


----------



## Yvonne G

"They" have said, many, many times, that the white sap of the succulent Euphorbia burns your skin. I have an extensive Euphorbia collection, and I have gotten the sap on my skin many times, and let me tell you, it's not nearly as "hot" as the sap from a fig tree. I cut a few low hanging branches off the fig tree this a.m. so I can drive my mower under it, and I had to lean into the tree to reach a branch growing out of the trunk. In the process, I had my neck up against a branch I had just cut, getting the sap on my neck (and subsequently on the inside of both arms). That was about 45 minutes ago. My skin is still burning, and I've rinsed it off several times with cold water. So, if you have a fig tree. . . BEWARE!!!!!


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> "They" have said, many, many times, that the white sap of the succulent Euphorbia burns your skin. I have an extensive Euphorbia collection, and I have gotten the sap on my skin many times, and let me tell you, it's not nearly as "hot" as the sap from a fig tree. I cut a few low hanging branches off the fig tree this a.m. so I can drive my mower under it, and I had to lean into the tree to reach a branch growing out of the trunk. In the process, I had my neck up against a branch I had just cut, getting the sap on my neck (and subsequently on the inside of both arms). That was about 45 minutes ago. My skin is still burning, and I've rinsed it off several times with cold water. So, if you have a fig tree. . . BEWARE!!!!!


Oh no, I hope you're OK! I may acquire a fig tree in the future, so thank you for the warning. I had no idea!


----------



## MrMarg&me

bouaboua said:


> Do you know the name of this rounded and large succulent?
> 
> View attachment 246052
> View attachment 246053
> View attachment 246054


I think it may be a variety of aeonium.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> "They" have said, many, many times, that the white sap of the succulent Euphorbia burns your skin. I have an extensive Euphorbia collection, and I have gotten the sap on my skin many times, and let me tell you, it's not nearly as "hot" as the sap from a fig tree. I cut a few low hanging branches off the fig tree this a.m. so I can drive my mower under it, and I had to lean into the tree to reach a branch growing out of the trunk. In the process, I had my neck up against a branch I had just cut, getting the sap on my neck (and subsequently on the inside of both arms). That was about 45 minutes ago. My skin is still burning, and I've rinsed it off several times with cold water. So, if you have a fig tree. . . BEWARE!!!!!


I wonder if that is true of all variety of fig trees. Did the irritation subside ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> I wonder if that is true of all variety of fig trees. Did the irritation subside ?


Yeah. It took a couple hours though. Euphorbia sap makes red, irritated skin, but the sap off the fig tree just caused a intense burning sensation with no raised red welts.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah. It took a couple hours though. Euphorbia sap makes red, irritated skin, but the sap off the fig tree just caused a intense burning sensation with no raised red welts.


I've gotten the sap from fig trees on my arms and legs numerous times and never had any issues, but never in such a sensitive area as the neck. I also hardly feel stinging nettles anymore so it may just be me.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> "They" have said, many, many times, that the white sap of the succulent Euphorbia burns your skin. I have an extensive Euphorbia collection, and I have gotten the sap on my skin many times, and let me tell you, it's not nearly as "hot" as the sap from a fig tree. I cut a few low hanging branches off the fig tree this a.m. so I can drive my mower under it, and I had to lean into the tree to reach a branch growing out of the trunk. In the process, I had my neck up against a branch I had just cut, getting the sap on my neck (and subsequently on the inside of both arms). That was about 45 minutes ago. My skin is still burning, and I've rinsed it off several times with cold water. So, if you have a fig tree. . . BEWARE!!!!!


Wow. I never knew that.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I've gotten the sap from fig trees on my arms and legs numerous times and never had any issues, but never in such a sensitive area as the neck. I also hardly feel stinging nettles anymore so it may just be me.


I definitly feel stinging nettles.


----------



## CarolM

@Yvonne G
When I saw the almond tree at the nursery I thought about you and had to get it. It had lots of closed buds but hardly any leaves. Bought it on Saturday. 1st pic what it looked like the rest is what it looks like today. [emoji3]


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> @Yvonne G
> When I saw the almond tree at the nursery I thought about you and had to get it. It had lots of closed buds but hardly any leaves. Bought it on Saturday. 1st pic what it looked like the rest is what it looks like today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 246329
> View attachment 246330
> View attachment 246331


Very pretty. Don't hold me to it, and someone correct me if I-m wrong, but I think you have to have a male and a female tree for polination???????


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Very pretty. Don't hold me to it, and someone correct me if I-m wrong, but I think you have to have a male and a female tree for polination???????


Oh no don't tell me that. [emoji17] How do you know if it is a male tree or female one?


----------



## Yvonne G

No, I looked it up. The flower has male and female parts - male, stamen and female, pistel. so you're good.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> No, I looked it up. The flower has male and female parts - male, stamen and female, pistel. so you're good.


Sjoe (Wipes the sweat off brow)[emoji28]


----------



## bouaboua

MissMarg&me said:


> I think it may be a variety of aeonium.



Thank you so much. And I think I have found it in a nursery 20 miles from me.


----------



## Oxalis

CarolM said:


> @Yvonne G
> When I saw the almond tree at the nursery I thought about you and had to get it. It had lots of closed buds but hardly any leaves. Bought it on Saturday. 1st pic what it looked like the rest is what it looks like today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 246329
> View attachment 246330
> View attachment 246331


Love the blossoms. 


Yvonne G said:


> Very pretty. Don't hold me to it, and someone correct me if I-m wrong, but I think you have to have a male and a female tree for polination???????


I'm currently wondering about this regarding my Michigan lily (_Lilium michiganense_)...


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Do you know the name of this rounded and large succulent?
> 
> View attachment 246052
> View attachment 246053
> View attachment 246054


I don't know why I gave you the wrong scoop. This is one of my favorites. It's an aeonium. I have quite a few of them. Every time a branch breaks off I stick it in the dirt and make a new plant!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I don't know why I gave you the wrong scoop. This is one of my favorites. It's an aeonium. I have quite a few of them. Every time a branch breaks off I stick it in the dirt and make a new plant!


Hahaha~~ So I may come to your house to pick up few???


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Hahaha~~ So I may come to your house to pick up few???


You may have your choice of those already potted, or any cuttings you so desire!. I also have a reddish one, only one potted, but you're welcome to take a branch or two to start your own.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> You may have your choice of those already potted, or any cuttings you so desire!. I also have a reddish one, only one potted, but you're welcome to take a branch or two to start your own.


Thank you my Lady. You are so kind.


----------



## bouaboua

Preparing the ground for the small succulent garden that my wife and I would like to have.

I dig up a big bush of "Bird of paradise“. This plant are tough to clear, the root system are deep and wide. This hole is about 48 inch wide and 30 inch deep.



Back fill the dirts with some compost mixed in it. 




Let the fun begin.........







Now. My wife is the supervisor of this project, I just provide the labor. 

Later, I need to make a winter cover/shelter to prevent the frostbit.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Turtulas-Len said:


> I wonder if that is true of all variety of fig trees. Did the irritation subside ?




I think it is more if one is more or less sensitive to fig tree sap. I own about 30 fig trees, most in pots, some in ground. So ive trimmed and started a ton of figs. Some people are very sensitive to the white gooey sap. This is also why i don’t think fig leaves in general are snack food for most torts...they are very bitter...and if they fall naturally...very dry too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings..

I had some old Elephant Ear tubers in our basement from last year. They looked very “rough” dead totally dry, etc. too many projects, not enough time. We all know how it goes. I finally lugged them outside in their plastic bins packed in peatmoss. 

Sat in that stage for a bit longer....luckily, plenty of rain kick started them and me.

I finally potted up all the now springing to life tubers....and viola, wonderful plants.


----------



## Oxalis

bouaboua said:


> Preparing the ground for the small succulent garden that my wife and I would like to have.
> 
> I dig up a big bush of "Bird of paradise“. This plant are tough to clear, the root system are deep and wide. This hole is about 48 inch wide and 30 inch deep.
> View attachment 247652
> 
> 
> Back fill the dirts with some compost mixed in it.
> 
> View attachment 247653
> 
> 
> Let the fun begin.........
> 
> View attachment 247654
> View attachment 247655
> View attachment 247656
> View attachment 247657
> 
> 
> Now. My wife is the supervisor of this project, I just provide the labor.
> 
> Later, I need to make a winter cover/shelter to prevent the frostbit.


What a lovely little garden space!


Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings..
> 
> I had some old Elephant Ear tubers in our basement from last year. They looked very “rough” dead totally dry, etc. too many projects, not enough time. We all know how it goes. I finally lugged them outside in their plastic bins packed in peatmoss.
> 
> Sat in that stage for a bit longer....luckily, plenty of rain kick started them and me.
> 
> I finally potted up all the now springing to life tubers....and viola, wonderful plants.
> 
> View attachment 247658
> View attachment 247659
> View attachment 247660
> 
> 
> View attachment 247659


Those came out really nice.


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Oh my goodness..my "daughter from another mother" moved to Arizona the cacti there are amazing! The natural landscaping is gorgeous!


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

bouaboua said:


> Preparing the ground for the small succulent garden that my wife and I would like to have.
> 
> I dig up a big bush of "Bird of paradise“. This plant are tough to clear, the root system are deep and wide. This hole is about 48 inch wide and 30 inch deep.
> View attachment 247652
> 
> 
> Back fill the dirts with some compost mixed in it.
> 
> View attachment 247653
> 
> 
> Let the fun begin.........
> 
> View attachment 247654
> View attachment 247655
> View attachment 247656
> View attachment 247657
> 
> 
> Now. My wife is the supervisor of this project, I just provide the labor.
> 
> Later, I need to make a winter cover/shelter to prevent the frostbit.


Beautiful! I love the elements of architecture you created with the pots and tall plants in them!


----------



## bouaboua

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> Beautiful! I love the elements of architecture you created with the pots and tall plants in them!


Thanks. 

Credited to my wife. It is her ideas and design.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Preparing the ground for the small succulent garden that my wife and I would like to have.
> 
> I dig up a big bush of "Bird of paradise“. This plant are tough to clear, the root system are deep and wide. This hole is about 48 inch wide and 30 inch deep.
> View attachment 247652
> 
> 
> Back fill the dirts with some compost mixed in it.
> 
> View attachment 247653
> 
> 
> Let the fun begin.........
> 
> View attachment 247654
> View attachment 247655
> View attachment 247656
> View attachment 247657
> 
> 
> Now. My wife is the supervisor of this project, I just provide the labor.
> 
> Later, I need to make a winter cover/shelter to prevent the frostbit.


Looking good, Steven! I've never planted the "rose-shaped" one in the ground, only in pots, but I THINK if you want it to stay manageable, or in a clump, you'll have to keep pinching it back. I like the looks of your finished product. The white pots in the back are a nice added touch. Irene has good taste.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Oxalis said:


> What a lovely little garden space!
> 
> Those came out really nice.



Thanks....every day i can see increased growth. Our monsoon Summer has really enabled these plants.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Looking good, Steven! I've never planted the "rose-shaped" one in the ground, only in pots, but I THINK if you want it to stay manageable, or in a clump, you'll have to keep pinching it back. I like the looks of your finished product. The white pots in the back are a nice added touch. Irene has good taste.


Thank you for the advises my Lady. Come to the gardening, she is much better than I am. Let's see how fast they can grow and we will trim them back and keep them clump up together.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just checking our mish mash of squash plants that are all “volunteers” via our very organic composti red worm bin! In addition to a just picked acorn squash, and a butternut 5hst is still growing, spotted many mini Gherkins and one large one ready for picking..

Ogh, the figs are looking good too.


----------



## Oxalis

The monarch has been stopping by a lot lately, to check out our milkweed and cup plant. Hubby got a good photo of his visit.  The hummingbird stopped by too but left before we could even think the word "camera."


----------



## bouaboua

Maro2Bear said:


> Just checking our mish mash of squash plants that are all “volunteers” via our very organic composti red worm bin! In addition to a just picked acorn squash, and a butternut 5hst is still growing, spotted many mini Gherkins and one large one ready for picking..
> 
> Ogh, the figs are looking good too.
> 
> View attachment 247966
> View attachment 247967
> View attachment 247968


You just reminded me to show off my mother in-law's works.


This is “White flowered Gourd" or "lagenaria siceria" family.


















This one is ready. Very sweet and tender no matter you steam, stir-fry, or in soup. but peel it first.









This is "Luffa cylindrica" Or some of us call "Silk gourd", "Sponge Cucumber". Those are still small, need another week or so than can be harvested.


----------



## mrnewberry

Just finished up my cactus garden. It has cacti from three different local patches. So, hopefully they will do well this winter.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> You just reminded me to show off my mother in-law's works.
> 
> 
> This is “White flowered Gourd" or "lagenaria siceria" family.
> View attachment 247973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 247976
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 247977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 247978
> 
> 
> 
> This one is ready. Very sweet and tender no matter you steam, stir-fry, or in soup. but peel it first.
> View attachment 247979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 247980
> 
> 
> 
> This is "Luffa cylindrica" Or some of us call "Silk gourd", "Sponge Cucumber". Those are still small, need another week or so than can be harvested.
> View attachment 247981


Quite a few years ago, when a H'mong family was living across the street from me, I had one of those long gourds come up in my manure pile. I had no idea what it was, so I just dug it back into the pile. I guess the wind or birds dropped seeds over here. Interesting-looking plant.


----------



## Oxalis

bouaboua said:


> You just reminded me to show off my mother in-law's works.
> 
> 
> This is “White flowered Gourd" or "lagenaria siceria" family.
> View attachment 247973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 247976
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 247977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 247978
> 
> 
> 
> This one is ready. Very sweet and tender no matter you steam, stir-fry, or in soup. but peel it first.
> View attachment 247979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 247980
> 
> 
> 
> This is "Luffa cylindrica" Or some of us call "Silk gourd", "Sponge Cucumber". Those are still small, need another week or so than can be harvested.
> View attachment 247981


Very awesome!!


mrnewberry said:


> Just finished up my cactus garden. It has cacti from three different local patches. So, hopefully they will do well this winter.
> View attachment 247988


Cool, native Arkansas cactus? 

Yesterday, our first monarch hatched! We got one from Brenda's Butterfly Habitat in Garden City when it was in its chrysalis. We let his wings dry on our native rose and then I moved him to our milkweed for a tasty treat. He flew away when we were out of the house so I assume he's off on his own adventure.


----------



## Oxalis

Oxalis said:


> Brenda's Butterfly Habitat in Garden City


Westland, actually.  Very cool place at Barson's Greenhouse. Check it out if you're ever in town.

https://monarchcrusader.com/book/brenda-dziedzic/


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today was clean out an area day. I removed a bunch of volunteer ROS from the front yard, They were getting so thick that i had to clear a path just to get to an enclosure.Here is a pick of some of them.

.Also today the first bloom opened on this one.

I started this one from a root cutting. It's not planted in the best spot so I may move it to a better spot this winter.


----------



## mrnewberry

Oxalis said:


> Very awesome!!
> 
> Cool, native Arkansas cactus?
> 
> View attachment 248162



Not Arkansas native. But, from specimens that had survived winter here in other people’s gardens.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Today was clean out an area day. I removed a bunch of volunteer ROS from the front yard, They were getting so thick that i had to clear a path just to get to an enclosure.Here is a pick of some of them.
> View attachment 248270
> .Also today the first bloom opened on this one.
> View attachment 248271
> I started this one from a root cutting. It's not planted in the best spot so I may move it to a better spot this winter.


Oh, that's so pretty. I love the ones that have the double petals.


----------



## Oxalis

Hi all, just curious if anyone has had any experience with these red-blue "grow lights" I keep seeing at the hardware store? I have a great space for plants in Steve's room, but it's in a corner away from the window. I can tell these plants just aren't getting enough sunlight. I would consider purchasing one of these lights to help them get through our dull and dreary Michigan winter if it's actually worth the price. Any thoughts?

Example from Amazon:


----------



## Billna the 2

Is mulch good to plant Spineless C? Or plain dirt?


----------



## Tom

Cut the pads off and give them a week or two to dry out and scar over. Leave them somewhere with good ventilation, but not in direct sun. Then stick them in plain dry dirt, or some sandy soil that drains well. The pad should be about 1/3 to 1/2 in the ground and standing vertically. Don't water for about one month. After one month, water as needed. I water mine twice a week in our hot dry summers, and not at all during our winters.


----------



## Billna the 2

Tom said:


> Cut the pads off and give them a week or two to dry out and scar over. Leave them somewhere with good ventilation, but not in direct sun. Then stick them in plain dry dirt, or some sandy soil that drains well. The pad should be about 1/3 to 1/2 in the ground and standing vertically. Don't water for about one month. After one month, water as needed. I water mine twice a week in our hot dry summers, and not at all during our winters.


Ok thank alot Tom[emoji4]


----------



## orv

Tom said:


> Cut the pads off and give them a week or two to dry out and scar over. Leave them somewhere with good ventilation, but not in direct sun. Then stick them in plain dry dirt, or some sandy soil that drains well. The pad should be about 1/3 to 1/2 in the ground and standing vertically. Don't water for about one month. After one month, water as needed. I water mine twice a week in our hot dry summers, and not at all during our winters.


Tom, I'm curious as to why you dry the cactus pads out. Out of my ignorance, mine have seemed to flurish after being planted just after cutting. Thanks


----------



## Tom

orv said:


> Tom, I'm curious as to why you dry the cactus pads out. Out of my ignorance, mine have seemed to flurish after being planted just after cutting. Thanks


A larger percentage of them will rot in the ground if you don't let them dry out and scar over first. I suspect it works well for you due to your extremely dry desert climate out there.

I've tried planting them when freshly cut too and over half did fine, but enough rotted and failed that I decided to go ahead and let them scar over at the cutting point.

Based on these experiences, I suspect that someone in a wetter climate, like SC, might have more problems if they don't let it scar over before planting. How about it @Billna64 ? Are you up for an experiment? Plant five or six right after cutting and another five or six after a week or two of drying out and scarring over. Lets see what happens in your climate with that variety of opuntia.


----------



## Billna the 2

Tom said:


> A larger percentage of them will rot in the ground if you don't let them dry out and scar over first. I suspect it works well for you due to your extremely dry desert climate out there.
> 
> I've tried planting them when freshly cut too and over half did fine, but enough rotted and failed that I decided to go ahead and let them scar over at the cutting point.
> 
> Based on these experiences, I suspect that someone in a wetter climate, like SC, might have more problems if they don't let it scar over before planting. How about it @Billna64 ? Are you up for an experiment? Plant five or six right after cutting and another five or six after a week or two of drying out and scarring over. Lets see what happens in your climate with that variety of opuntia.


Hehehe I'm up for it [emoji6] I shell take some pics tomorrow when I do it


----------



## Billna the 2

Billna64 said:


> Hehehe I'm up for it [emoji6] I shell take some pics tomorrow when I do it


Just started


----------



## Oxalis

I have not been getting updates from one of my favorite threads. Boo! 

Pads look good, @Billna64! Can't wait to see how they turn out. 

Found a monarch caterpillar on our milkweed yesterday. I'm so happy they're laying eggs in our yard!!


----------



## Billna the 2

Oxalis said:


> I have not been getting updates from one of my favorite threads. Boo!
> 
> Pads look good, @Billna64! Can't wait to see how they turn out.
> 
> Found a monarch caterpillar on our milkweed yesterday. I'm so happy they're laying eggs in our yard!!
> 
> View attachment 250097


Thanks you alot Oails[emoji4] and I love those kind of caterpillars


----------



## Oxalis

Quick question on spider plants (_Chlorophytum comosum_): I repotted a few from my friend and they went through a bit of transplant shock in the process. The ends of most of the leaves are brown, but the newer growth is green. I thought that they could still take in sunlight from the brown parts of the leaves, but they seem to be needing more TLC lately. Should I trim off the ends of the leaves that are brown instead?


----------



## Oxalis

We've had some pretty warm temperatures for October. It was nearly 90°F the other day. Whew.

Steve checked out the gourds that grew in our yard this year. They're the "grandkids" of the gourds that decorated our wedding reception.


----------



## Yvonne G

I always trim off the brown parts. They're never going to rejuvenate, so why keep them? Love the gourds!


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> I always trim off the brown parts. They're never going to rejuvenate, so why keep them? Love the gourds!


Thanks!


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> Quick question on spider plants (_Chlorophytum comosum_): I repotted a few from my friend and they went through a bit of transplant shock in the process. The ends of most of the leaves are brown, but the newer growth is green. I thought that they could still take in sunlight from the brown parts of the leaves, but they seem to be needing more TLC lately. Should I trim off the ends of the leaves that are brown instead?



I trim them off or better yet, if the plant is big enough I take those leaves off completely. On my patio they seem to pick up more vigor after I rid them of any weaklings


----------



## Pearly

Oxalis said:


> We've had some pretty warm temperatures for October. It was nearly 90°F the other day. Whew.
> 
> Steve checked out the gourds that grew in our yard this year. They're the "grandkids" of the gourds that decorated our wedding reception.
> 
> View attachment 253835



How lovely!!!! I bet Stevie had great time checking them out


----------



## Yvonne G

I had a request from a member to see my cactus garden, so I snapped a few current pictures. I haven't done anything out there in a long time, and the weeds are taking over. Also, it's the total wrong time for blooms, and yet a couple of them are blooming.

In this first picture, the curve for the new street access starts in the middle of the cholla cactus on the right side of the picture, and ends at the stake just below the cholla.


In this picture, the saguaro cactus on the right (with the sign on it) is directly in line with the existing power pole (out of the picture on the right) and when they widen my street, I worry the power company will want to set their new pole right where the saguaro is. I started that either from a seed or from a tiny 1" pot, bought at a desert cactus stand many, many years ago. It's been planted in this location for a bit over 25 years. It's very precious to me and so I put a sign on it so hopefully it won't be harmed during the road widening and pole relocation. 








This poor cactus garden. It really needs some attention. Too much to do. . . too little time. . . no energy!


----------



## DeanS

Yvonne G said:


> I had a request from a member to see my cactus garden, so I snapped a few current pictures. I haven't done anything out there in a long time, and the weeds are taking over. Also, it's the total wrong time for blooms, and yet a couple of them are blooming.
> 
> In this first picture, the curve for the new street access starts in the middle of the cholla cactus on the right side of the picture, and ends at the stake just below the cholla.
> View attachment 254540
> 
> In this picture, the saguaro cactus on the right (with the sign on it) is directly in line with the existing power pole (out of the picture on the right) and when they widen my street, I worry the power company will want to set their new pole right where the saguaro is. I started that either from a seed or from a tiny 1" pot, bought at a desert cactus stand many, many years ago. It's been planted in this location for a bit over 25 years. It's very precious to me and so I put a sign on it so hopefully it won't be harmed during the road widening and pole relocation.
> View attachment 254541
> View attachment 254542
> View attachment 254544
> View attachment 254545
> View attachment 254546
> View attachment 254547
> 
> 
> This poor cactus garden. It really needs some attention. Too much to do. . . too little time. . . no energy!


Still super cool!


----------



## DeanS

This is what I had going before MONSTRO! destroyed it! Come Spring...I will kick it back into gear! This is all Opuntia gomeii (Old Mexico)! Next time I get down to Tom's...I'm gonna make EVERYBODY cry! Tom has, without a doubt, the best cactus gardens I've EVER seen!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Expecting our first frost here in Maryland tonight - not all areas, but getting down to freezing for a large swath of the area.

I worked in the garden pruning and edging and cutting grass and all the other “end of year” stuff that has to be done. As i closed the gate to our back garden, I saw the sun poking through the pines and shining right on this single Morning Glory thst was still wide open, soaking in the rays. 

Ps - very jealous of those great looking cactus pads! DeanS and Tom and Yvonne!

*Setting Sun on Morning Glory


*


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> I had a request from a member to see my cactus garden, so I snapped a few current pictures. I haven't done anything out there in a long time, and the weeds are taking over. Also, it's the total wrong time for blooms, and yet a couple of them are blooming.
> 
> In this first picture, the curve for the new street access starts in the middle of the cholla cactus on the right side of the picture, and ends at the stake just below the cholla.
> View attachment 254540
> 
> In this picture, the saguaro cactus on the right (with the sign on it) is directly in line with the existing power pole (out of the picture on the right) and when they widen my street, I worry the power company will want to set their new pole right where the saguaro is. I started that either from a seed or from a tiny 1" pot, bought at a desert cactus stand many, many years ago. It's been planted in this location for a bit over 25 years. It's very precious to me and so I put a sign on it so hopefully it won't be harmed during the road widening and pole relocation.
> View attachment 254541
> View attachment 254542
> View attachment 254544
> View attachment 254545
> View attachment 254546
> View attachment 254547
> 
> 
> This poor cactus garden. It really needs some attention. Too much to do. . . too little time. . . no energy!


I love it! It's a succulent heaven!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Took a day to travel over to Maryland’s Eastern Shore and visit the *Eastern Neck National Wildlife Refuge. * Blue sky, crisp air, sun shining brightly. Lots of migrating Canada Geese present, other waterfowl, plenty of Gold Finches, and a few American Bal Eagles. Few people.

It was a great location and great day for snapping pix. Just enough cool temperatures in our area to trigger a change in colors.

I’m looking into volunteering at the refuge. Plenty of things to do and see.


----------



## CarolM

I need some help from the garden experts please. My Hibiscus tree has been slowly dying.
At first it was just the leaves going yellow and then the leaves were dying. Today I cleared all the ivy that was growing around the tree. And i cut all the dead branches off the tree. But there were two main branches which came out of the ground which were completely dead. And they looked like this. Does anybody know what could be the cause? I have had this tree for over 13 years and it has always been green and had flowers on a constant basis. The first picture is what my tree looked like earlier this year. And the other pictures are what the dead branches look like. 
Any help and advice on how to save my tree would be greatly appreciated. I have cut a lot of the dead branches off, taken all the ivy growing near it away. I am hoping that this will sort out the problem.


----------



## Yvonne G

That's some sort of rot. I've seen that on woody branches when the roots have died. Too much water?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> That's some sort of rot. I've seen that on woody branches when the roots have died. Too much water?


Normally I would think too much water but we have gone through a drought. Although we had the drought and then had a lot of rain during winter. Maybe after the drought all the rain was too much. Hopefully by taking away the affected branches the tree can recover.


----------



## Yvonne G

@Iochroma ??


----------



## Pearly

CarolM said:


> Normally I would think too much water but we have gone through a drought. Although we had the drought and then had a lot of rain during winter. Maybe after the drought all the rain was too much. Hopefully by taking away the affected branches the tree can recover.



See if you can remove all the rotting stems. I would dig around the roots to see if they are all getting soft and brittle. If you can spot the soft pieces, get them out and scoop out as much of the soil around as you can without hurting the roots. Then replace it with good well draining soil mixed with bunch of compost. If there is still healthy part of root system left there, it may recover. See if you can find Hibiscus mix fertilizer. I agree with Yvonne, it does look like a rot of some sort. Was is getting enough sun during the rainy season that you had? Maybe like you said all that rain was just too much for it. I know Hibiscus does best in full sun with very well draining soil. Wishing you best of luck with it. Meanwhile look at this

I bought this one in 1 gal pot last summer. It was just 2 little sticks, maybe a foot long or less. My Mom put if in the ground few months ago and would you look at it?! This is in South Florida


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> I had a request from a member to see my cactus garden, so I snapped a few current pictures. I haven't done anything out there in a long time, and the weeds are taking over. Also, it's the total wrong time for blooms, and yet a couple of them are blooming.
> 
> In this first picture, the curve for the new street access starts in the middle of the cholla cactus on the right side of the picture, and ends at the stake just below the cholla.
> View attachment 254540
> 
> In this picture, the saguaro cactus on the right (with the sign on it) is directly in line with the existing power pole (out of the picture on the right) and when they widen my street, I worry the power company will want to set their new pole right where the saguaro is. I started that either from a seed or from a tiny 1" pot, bought at a desert cactus stand many, many years ago. It's been planted in this location for a bit over 25 years. It's very precious to me and so I put a sign on it so hopefully it won't be harmed during the road widening and pole relocation.
> View attachment 254541
> View attachment 254542
> View attachment 254544
> View attachment 254545
> View attachment 254546
> View attachment 254547
> 
> 
> This poor cactus garden. It really needs some attention. Too much to do. . . too little time. . . no energy!



Yvonne, your cactus collection is awesome!!! Love those “barrels”! I would love to see all of them bloom. I would looooooove to have a saguaro, but don’t think it would like the few days of freezing temps we get here each winter. Don’t let the road widening people touch your saguaro. Especially if it’s on your property.


----------



## CarolM

Pearly said:


> See if you can remove all the rotting stems. I would dig around the roots to see if they are all getting soft and brittle. If you can spot the soft pieces, get them out and scoop out as much of the soil around as you can without hurting the roots. Then replace it with good well draining soil mixed with bunch of compost. If there is still healthy part of root system left there, it may recover. See if you can find Hibiscus mix fertilizer. I agree with Yvonne, it does look like a rot of some sort. Was is getting enough sun during the rainy season that you had? Maybe like you said all that rain was just too much for it. I know Hibiscus does best in full sun with very well draining soil. Wishing you best of luck with it. Meanwhile look at this
> View attachment 254919
> I bought this one in 1 gal pot last summer. It was just 2 little sticks, maybe a foot long or less. My Mom put if in the ground few months ago and would you look at it?! This is in South Florida


Oh wow. Yours has done beautifully in such a short time. Thanks for the advice. I didn't do the soil thing but pretty much did take out all the bad branches. I will need to do the soil this weekend coming and just wait and see. I do have another tree which I planted a month ago. But this one is special as it has been in my garden from day one. And has provided flowers and leaves to all my torts for a very long time.


----------



## Jacqui

Oxalis said:


> We've had some pretty warm temperatures for October. It was nearly 90°F the other day. Whew.
> 
> Steve checked out the gourds that grew in our yard this year. They're the "grandkids" of the gourds that decorated our wedding reception.
> 
> View attachment 253835



Lol I have pumpkins, squash, and gourds that I allow to come up volunteer. They were from ones I used to decorate my daughter's wedding a couple of years ago.


----------



## Iochroma

Carol, my first thought was of your drought - it makes the news even here. I would water the hibiscus generously every few days, and fertilize twice a month.


----------



## CarolM

Iochroma said:


> Carol, my first thought was of your drought - it makes the news even here. I would water the hibiscus generously every few days, and fertilize twice a month.


Thank you very much. I will definitely do that. With all the TLC it is going to be getting there is no way it cannot come back with a bang.


----------



## T Smart

Lovely photos you all have posted! I'm jealous of all you warm weather members. Anyways, I've got a question regarding spineless cactus: 

Has anyone had success growing it indoors? If so, what's the best way to go about it?


----------



## Yvonne G

T Smart said:


> Lovely photos you all have posted! I'm jealous of all you warm weather members. Anyways, I've got a question regarding spineless cactus:
> 
> Has anyone had success growing it indoors? If so, what's the best way to go about it?


Any cactus requires a lot of light. It will grow indoors, but without a very bright light it will be spindly and reaching.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

A few pics from today.

The local water turtles haven't gone down yet.

Mulberry trees still have leaves.

It was a great summer for the banana trees, This group had some almost 20 feet tall and bunches of small bananas that wont have time to get ripe.

The figs got off to a slow start, might not have time to ripen up before the cold weather sets in

These spine less are already starting to lay down and go dormant for winter.The pepper plants still have peppers waiting to be picked.I didn't take any pics but all the ROS have lost their leaves already. We had a wet summer which was good for all the plants. A local lawn service company donated a new garden at the welcome sign coming into town and I gave them permission to use my water hook up and hoses to water it until the plants get established. It only needed watering 3 times all summer.They were planning on using milk jugs and buckets carried down the hill to water, That would have never worked, after meeting the group that was going to maintain and do the watering at the new garden.


----------



## Yvonne G

I love your yard, Len.


----------



## Jacqui

So jealous of Len's place.


Not a clear picture and taken at night about a week ago, but that is how it would appear this am. Snow and dead grass.


----------



## Oxalis

Jacqui said:


> So jealous of Len's place.
> View attachment 257484
> 
> Not a clear picture and taken at night about a week ago, but that is how it would appear this am. Snow and dead grass.


We've had snow too. Had to run to the store for dandelion greens today.


----------



## Jacqui

I am starting the new year right.


----------



## Oxalis

Jacqui said:


> I am starting the new year right.
> View attachment 261038


I already can't wait for spring! Gardening, hiking, and kayaking!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Oxalis said:


> I already can't wait for spring! Gardening, hiking, and kayaking!


Me too!!!


----------



## mrnewberry

Last winter killed all of the commercial spineless prickly pear that I planted. This past season I drove around found prickly pear growing in local gardens and knocked on doors. I came up with four varieties of locally acclimatized cacti and they all seem to be handling the winter so far.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Nice Wintry days for some brisk walks at our local wildlife refuge


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Took some pics so you could see how nice my banana trees look at the end of January.



This one in the pot may be a sacrificial banana tree. I'm curious to see if it will survive with the well established root ball above ground next to the south side of the house.We have been down into single digits several times this winter so far which makes for a good durability test.

The last pic is of Walkers favorite cactus patch. Wont be much of it left by the time our growing season gets here. He gets some everyday.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Well....., at least the cactus is still viable!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Frosty up here in Maryland on Friday. Cold and snowy. Perfect for a walk in the woods


----------



## KarenSoCal

Maro2Bear said:


> Frosty up here in Maryland on Friday. Cold and snowy. Perfect for a walk in the woods
> 
> View attachment 263846


Great picture! Leads the eyes right down that lane! [emoji102]


----------



## Oxalis

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice Wintry days for some brisk walks at our local wildlife refuge
> 
> View attachment 263744
> View attachment 263745


That looks just lovely!


Turtulas-Len said:


> Took some pics so you could see how nice my banana trees look at the end of January.
> View attachment 263809
> View attachment 263810
> View attachment 263811
> This one in the pot may be a sacrificial banana tree. I'm curious to see if it will survive with the well established root ball above ground next to the south side of the house.We have been down into single digits several times this winter so far which makes for a good durability test.
> View attachment 263812
> The last pic is of Walkers favorite cactus patch. Wont be much of it left by the time our growing season gets here. He gets some everyday.
> View attachment 263813


That's some impressive cactus.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Turtulas-Len said:


> View attachment 263810



That is one huge tortoise! Is it concrete? How much does it weigh?

Your banana trees look like most of the plants I try to grow! But I don't have the weather to blame it on. I'm just a terrible gardener. [emoji22]


----------



## Turtulas-Len

KarenSoCal said:


> That is one huge tortoise! Is it concrete? How much does it weigh?
> 
> Your banana trees look like most of the plants I try to grow! But I don't have the weather to blame it on. I'm just a terrible gardener. [emoji22]


It's solid concrete and weighs around 250 pounds. The banana trees are not dead, they do that every winter and grow back when it warms up in the spring. I'm terrible with keeping house plants healthy, I have just 4 house plants that do good and don't plan on adding any more.


----------



## Jacqui

KarenSoCal said:


> That is one huge tortoise! Is it concrete? How much does it weigh?
> 
> Your banana trees look like most of the plants I try to grow! But I don't have the weather to blame it on. I'm just a terrible gardener. [emoji22]



Ditto!


----------



## Yvonne G

Last year Len sent me some wild grape seeds and some palm tree seeds. I planted all of them and got a lot of sprouts from both types. When fall rolled around I placed them into the greenhouse. I was looking at them yesterday and it looks like the wild grapes died. I'm hoping that they've only gone dormant for the winter, but they were such small plantlets, there's really no stem left and all the leaves are gone. The palm tree plantlets are still looking good though. I wanted them to put into the YF yard so they can drop their fruit for the tortoises to eat. I guess that's years in the future, though. I was going to plant the wild grapes all along the north fence of the SA leopard pasture. My tortoise partner is in the process of setting up drip along that area to water them. 

We're in the middle of a bunch of rain events, so for the next 10 days or so there's no gardening for me. The flowering pear is in full bloom, though. It is a natural early bloomer, but it seems to have bloomed even earlier than normal this year. It's very pretty!

This picture is looking out the window in my front door:




And when I went to "save" this picture just now, I see that I already have one saved for February 5th, but it was in 2/5/2015, four years ago. So I guess it's not blooming too early. Same day four years ago:




It's nice to see my photography skills have improved a tiny bit in the intervening years, but the facia board above the porch has gotten a whole lot more rotten. Time to fix that!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yvonne G said:


> Last year Len sent me some wild grape seeds and some palm tree seeds. I planted all of them and got a lot of sprouts from both types. When fall rolled around I placed them into the greenhouse. I was looking at them yesterday and it looks like the wild grapes died. I'm hoping that they've only gone dormant for the winter, but they were such small plantlets, there's really no stem left and all the leaves are gone. The palm tree plantlets are still looking good though. I wanted them to put into the YF yard so they can drop their fruit for the tortoises to eat. I guess that's years in the future, though. I was going to plant the wild grapes all along the north fence of the SA leopard pasture. My tortoise partner is in the process of setting up drip along that area to water them.
> 
> We're in the middle of a bunch of rain events, so for the next 10 days or so there's no gardening for me. The flowering pear is in full bloom, though. It is a natural early bloomer, but it seems to have bloomed even earlier than normal this year. It's very pretty!
> 
> This picture is looking out the window in my front door:
> 
> View attachment 264147
> 
> 
> And when I went to "save" this picture just now, I see that I already have one saved for February 5th, but it was in 2/5/2015, four years ago. So I guess it's not blooming too early. Same day four years ago:
> 
> View attachment 264148
> 
> 
> It's nice to see my photography skills have improved a tiny bit in the intervening years, but the facia board above the porch has gotten a whole lot more rotten. Time to fix that!


Gosh, I hope your grapes make it! I bought a grape vine online, a nice plant over a foot tall. I kept it inside until the brutal heat was over, planted it, and now it's a few leaves down on the ground. Those leaves are green though, so I'm hoping it will pick up when it starts getting warmer.

Your place looks so nice for your shell babies! How many acres do you have?

And was it ever settled on your driveway placement from the road widening?


----------



## Yvonne G

KarenSoCal said:


> Gosh, I hope your grapes make it! I bought a grape vine online, a nice plant over a foot tall. I kept it inside until the brutal heat was over, planted it, and now it's a few leaves down on the ground. Those leaves are green though, so I'm hoping it will pick up when it starts getting warmer.
> 
> Your place looks so nice for your shell babies! How many acres do you have?
> 
> And was it ever settled on your driveway placement from the road widening?


My property is an acre, but half of it is fenced off as horse pasture.
The City is in the appraisal stage. The plan is to start paying property owners in January of 2019 (far as I know this has not started yet) and construction is scheduled for Spring of 2020. I've decided where I want my new driveway and they're taking it under advisement.


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> My property is an acre, but half of it is fenced off as horse pasture.
> The City is in the appraisal stage. The plan is to start paying property owners in January of 2019 (far as I know this has not started yet) and construction is scheduled for Spring of 2020. I've decided where I want my new driveway and they're taking it under advisement.


I was wondering about that too. I hope it all works out in your favor!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

We've had some nice weather this week so i got outside and raked leaves and started cutting the mulberry trees back.I put the leaves at the base of 2 large maple trees and let them decompose there.


Here is the first tree that I cut back


When I got it to this point I looked at it

and decided it would do better this summer with a little more cutting

Supposed to have 2 more days of nice weather and then back to our average winter temps.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Turtulas-Len said:


> it would do better this summer with a little more cutting



Wow! Yes, that's certainly cut back! I have 2 dwarf mulberry trees planted, but they're only a foot tall. I'm hoping they grow well this spring.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

KarenSoCal said:


> Wow! Yes, that's certainly cut back! I have 2 dwarf mulberry trees planted, but they're only a foot tall. I'm hoping they grow well this spring.


I think mine are some type of dwarf, One that is on the fence line, that I don't cut back is about the same size it was back in 2005. By cutting them back they don't produce fruit. the one I don't cut back gets some fruit but not enough to be a problem. In the first pic of the tree before I started cutting on it has a long term captive red ear slider in the background that is hard to make out because I reduce the pic sizes before posting them. Here is a cropped piece of the pic not reduced so you can see her better.


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> We've had some nice weather this week so i got outside and raked leaves and started cutting the mulberry trees back.I put the leaves at the base of 2 large maple trees and let them decompose there.
> View attachment 264302
> View attachment 264303
> Here is the first tree that I cut back
> View attachment 264304
> View attachment 264305
> When I got it to this point I looked at it
> View attachment 264306
> and decided it would do better this summer with a little more cutting
> View attachment 264307
> Supposed to have 2 more days of nice weather and then back to our average winter temps.


I'm still missing my dwarf mulberry that a freak cold weather spell abruptly killed last winter.  Maybe I'll look for another this season. Looks like you'll have some good mulch. All the leaves I planned to rake up for my compost bin were blown away before I could even get outside.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Oxalis said:


> I'm still missing my dwarf mulberry that a freak cold weather spell abruptly killed last winter.  Maybe I'll look for another this season. Looks like you'll have some good mulch. All the leaves I planned to rake up for my compost bin were blown away before I could even get outside.


I ordered my dwarf mulberries from Amazon. 2 beautiful plants arrived in excellent condition. By the time they grow enough to take leaves, I figure I won't have to worry about any fertilizers, etc.

Dwarf Everbearing Mulberry: Morus nigra - Two 4 Inch Pots Tennessee Grown https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00V5015NA/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

This was right after getting them.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Turtulas-Len said:


> We've had some nice weather this week so i got outside and raked leaves and started cutting the mulberry trees back.I put the leaves at the base of 2 large maple trees and let them decompose there.
> View attachment 264302
> View attachment 264303
> Here is the first tree that I cut back
> View attachment 264304
> View attachment 264305
> When I got it to this point I looked at it
> View attachment 264306
> and decided it would do better this summer with a little more cutting
> View attachment 264307
> Supposed to have 2 more days of nice weather and then back to our average winter temps.




Looking good down in the Northern Neck. We were able to get some Spring pruning and raking done as well. Cut our Knock Out roses down to the ground, pruned back some overgrown Burning Bush and ornamental Red Maples.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> We've had some nice weather this week so i got outside and raked leaves and started cutting the mulberry trees back.I put the leaves at the base of 2 large maple trees and let them decompose there.
> View attachment 264302
> View attachment 264303
> Here is the first tree that I cut back
> View attachment 264304
> View attachment 264305
> When I got it to this point I looked at it
> View attachment 264306
> and decided it would do better this summer with a little more cutting
> View attachment 264307
> Supposed to have 2 more days of nice weather and then back to our average winter temps.


I don't cut mine back. I only trim out a branch here and there to make the tree more symmetrical. It's the biggest shade tree for my rain forest tortoises.

A few years ago my tortoise partner planted a row of white mulberry trees all along the front of the Aldabran yard, and advised me how to trim them so they would grow horizontally instead of vertically. I did trim them the first couple years, but then last year I took my hedge trimmer to them. It's easier that way. The shade mulberry is fruitless, but the hedge mulberries produce fruit. So I'm hoping that by using the hedge trimmer on them it cuts back on the fruit.


----------



## Kristy1970

Oxalis said:


> I already can't wait for spring! Gardening, hiking, and kayaking!



Me too! Same 3 ... yay! Already went hiking, but I’m in Louisiana, add biking, camping and fishing to my list!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristy1970 said:


> Me too! Same 3 ... yay! Already went hiking, but I’m in Louisiana, add biking, camping and fishing to my list!!




Sounds good to me. We need to start a kayaking thread!


----------



## Oxalis

Maro2Bear said:


> Sounds good to me. We need to start a kayaking thread!
> 
> View attachment 264362


Awesome! I probably spend the majority of my time in my boat looking at turtles in the swamp.


----------



## Maro2Bear

And from a recent little hike here


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I set up a trail camera to see what visits the yard at night and had 3 visitors last night.



The information at the bottom of the pics is correct except the month, I screwed that up when setting the camera after putting new batteries in.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> I set up a trail camera to see what visits the yard at night and had 3 visitors last night.
> View attachment 264465
> View attachment 264466
> View attachment 264467
> The information at the bottom of the pics is correct except the month, I screwed that up when setting the camera after putting new batteries in.


Ah. . . a cat, a cat and an opossum! I would LOVE to have a camera like that for night time viewing, however, with six cats of my own that's probably all I'd ever get to see too.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> Ah. . . a cat, a cat and an opossum! I would LOVE to have a camera like that for night time viewing, however, with six cats of my own that's probably all I'd ever get to see too.


For months I've been leaving food out for the possum, i started increasing the amount of food left out nightly, (much more than one possum could eat) and everything was gone in the morning, So I wanted to see who and what was eating so much. I'm going to trap the cats and give one to someone who is looking for a cat,they can have which ever one they want. The possum is welcome here but the cats eat the baby rabbits, birds, and lizards so they can go. I already have 2 indoor cats that used to live outside in my yard.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Ah. . . a cat, a cat and an opossum! I would LOVE to have a camera like that for night time viewing, however, with six cats of my own that's probably all I'd ever get to see too.



I would've thought the same thing but there was a mountain lion filmed by someone's Ring camera not too far from my house.


----------



## jaizei

jaizei said:


> I would've thought the same thing but there was a mountain lion filmed by someone's Ring camera not too far from my house.



idk tho still a cat


----------



## Maro2Bear

jaizei said:


> I would've thought the same thing but there was a mountain lion filmed by someone's Ring camera not too far from my house.



That first pix almost looks like a bobcat.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

_I had 2 adult Peking ducks that were carried off last year and haven't figured out what lives around here that is big enough to do that. Whatever it was took one one night and came back the next night for the other one.That's when I started setting a trap, but all i ever trapped was the possum. I could see the path of how the first duck was taken out of the yard and don't believe a dog is capable of doing what it took to get it out. I have dealt with foxes before and not sure a fox could carry a duck of that size through the maze that it took to leave the yard. Raccoons are agile enough to do it but they don't usually carry large things off and raccoons leave good foot prints. I could not find any identifiable foot prints. The lack of footprints left me to believe some type of larger cat could be the culprit. Coyotes have been found in the area and I know basically zero about them. Also i have ask around and no one has seen a wild rabbit in quite awhile and not to long ago they were every where. Today I picked up 2 more traps and have all 3 set. Maybe I'll get some good pics and something in the traps. _


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Turtulas-Len said:


> _I had 2 adult Peking ducks that were carried off last year and haven't figured out what lives around here that is big enough to do that. Whatever it was took one one night and came back the next night for the other one.That's when I started setting a trap, but all i ever trapped was the possum. I could see the path of how the first duck was taken out of the yard and don't believe a dog is capable of doing what it took to get it out. I have dealt with foxes before and not sure a fox could carry a duck of that size through the maze that it took to leave the yard. Raccoons are agile enough to do it but they don't usually carry large things off and raccoons leave good foot prints. I could not find any identifiable foot prints. The lack of footprints left me to believe some type of larger cat could be the culprit. Coyotes have been found in the area and I know basically zero about them. Also i have ask around and no one has seen a wild rabbit in quite awhile and not to long ago they were every where. Today I picked up 2 more traps and have all 3 set. Maybe I'll get some good pics and something in the traps. _


Caught the black cat already,

The poor thing is very frightened and upset.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Turtulas-Len said:


> _I had 2 adult Peking ducks that were carried off last year and haven't figured out what lives around here that is big enough to do that. Whatever it was took one one night and came back the next night for the other one.That's when I started setting a trap, but all i ever trapped was the possum. I could see the path of how the first duck was taken out of the yard and don't believe a dog is capable of doing what it took to get it out. I have dealt with foxes before and not sure a fox could carry a duck of that size through the maze that it took to leave the yard. Raccoons are agile enough to do it but they don't usually carry large things off and raccoons leave good foot prints. I could not find any identifiable foot prints. The lack of footprints left me to believe some type of larger cat could be the culprit. Coyotes have been found in the area and I know basically zero about them. Also i have ask around and no one has seen a wild rabbit in quite awhile and not to long ago they were every where. Today I picked up 2 more traps and have all 3 set. Maybe I'll get some good pics and something in the traps. _


It sure sounds like it could be a coyote. It doesn't happen often, but a healthy one can jump a 6 ft chain link fence.

Before you mentioned the rabbits, I was wondering if a human took the ducks. But not likely the rabbits.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Turtulas-Len said:


> Caught the black cat already,
> View attachment 264494
> The poor thing is very frightened and upset.


If he really is feral, he may need to be put down, or neutered and released. They don't generally become good pets.


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> For months I've been leaving food out for the possum, i started increasing the amount of food left out nightly, (much more than one possum could eat) and everything was gone in the morning, So I wanted to see who and what was eating so much. I'm going to trap the cats and give one to someone who is looking for a cat,they can have which ever one they want. The possum is welcome here but the cats eat the baby rabbits, birds, and lizards so they can go. I already have 2 indoor cats that used to live outside in my yard.


Way to go. I really dislike seeing outdoor cats in our suburban neighborhood. It's hard enough attracting my native songbirds with all the noise from neighbors and cars with illegal mufflers... I think they chased away some of our backyard bunnies too.  You may want to take them in to a local shelter though. They should at least spay/neuter them, which is a big help to the feral cat problem. The animal shelter where I volunteer has a "trap and release" program, which is better than nothing.

Steve's enclosure this morning, after our mighty ice storm. There was almost an inch of ice on our driveway when we shoveled.


----------



## Oxalis

Oxalis said:


> I think they chased away some of our backyard bunnies too.


Of course, just as I post that, my husband points out a bunny in our yard!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm starting to get the plant/seed catalogs. I'm holding strong, though. I'm trying to not spend $$ until I have enough saved up to pay off my solar loan. So no garden for me this year. We had a very mild winter and all my cacti that is in the ground out front made it through the winter just fine. Can't say the same for my banana trees though. I notice the rose bushes are all starting to leaf out. And I have a few narcissus that look like they may bloom soon.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I'm starting to get the plant/seed catalogs. I'm holding strong, though. I'm trying to not spend $$ until I have enough saved up to pay off my solar loan. So no garden for me this year. We had a very mild winter and all my cacti that is in the ground out front made it through the winter just fine. Can't say the same for my banana trees though. I notice the rose bushes are all starting to leaf out. And I have a few narcissus that look like they may bloom soon.



You need to dish more out about your solar installation. What all is it powering up for you?

I too have started to cut back on plant seeds and seedlings, etc. Prices in general have really gotten out of hand. Seeds, transplants, potting soil...even water! Seems like even the Mom n Pop road side stands have their prices sky high. :-(


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> You need to dish more out about your solar installation. What all is it powering up for you?
> 
> I too have started to cut back on plant seeds and seedlings, etc. Prices in general have really gotten out of hand. Seeds, transplants, potting soil...even water! Seems like even the Mom n Pop road side stands have their prices sky high. :-(


My solar system is attached to the grid. This means that if my system is supplying all my electric usage for the day, whatever I'm not using is going back into the grid. If I don't have enough to power my electrical usage for the day, I get power from the grid, in our case, P.G.&E, the company that is going bankrupt due to being the cause of our forest fires earlier this year. My meter runs backwards all summer (I'm making my own electricity), but in the winter, I have so many pig blankets, tortoise heaters and lights that I use a LOT of electricity, more than my system can supply. Even with the solar power, I still end up paying about $2000 at the end of the year.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> My solar system is attached to the grid. This means that if my system is supplying all my electric usage for the day, whatever I'm not using is going back into the grid. If I don't have enough to power my electrical usage for the day, I get power from the grid, in our case, P.G.&E, the company that is going bankrupt due to being the cause of our forest fires earlier this year. My meter runs backwards all summer (I'm making my own electricity), but in the winter, I have so many pig blankets, tortoise heaters and lights that I use a LOT of electricity, more than my system can supply. Even with the solar power, I still end up paying about $2000 at the end of the year.



So, $2000 for what period of time? Nice you can use solar during the Summer. I have two small panels tied to a bunker of 12v batteries connected to a solar charge controller to a DC to AC converter that we use to power small appliances, even our internet when power is down.

So jealous of those cactus!


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> I'm starting to get the plant/seed catalogs. I'm holding strong, though. I'm trying to not spend $$ until I have enough saved up to pay off my solar loan. So no garden for me this year. We had a very mild winter and all my cacti that is in the ground out front made it through the winter just fine. Can't say the same for my banana trees though. I notice the rose bushes are all starting to leaf out. And I have a few narcissus that look like they may bloom soon.


You got a solar panel?!?!  I'm wicked jealous!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> So, $2000 for what period of time? Nice you can use solar during the Summer. I have two small panels tied to a bunker of 12v batteries connected to a solar charge controller to a DC to AC converter that we use to power small appliances, even our internet when power is down.
> 
> So jealous of those cactus!


I get a "tru-up" bill annually. It shows if I owe $$, or if I made enough electricity to cover my usage. I usually owe about $2,000. My system is for my whole house and all of my electricity.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oxalis said:


> You got a solar panel?!?!  I'm wicked jealous!!!!


I have 25 or 30 solar panels


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> I have 25 or 30 solar panels



[emoji50][emoji50]


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> I'm starting to get the plant/seed catalogs. I'm holding strong, though. I'm trying to not spend $$ until I have enough saved up to pay off my solar loan. So no garden for me this year. We had a very mild winter and all my cacti that is in the ground out front made it through the winter just fine. Can't say the same for my banana trees though. I notice the rose bushes are all starting to leaf out. And I have a few narcissus that look like they may bloom soon.


I believe your banana trees are fine and will come back strong.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> I believe your banana trees are fine and will come back strong.


That's just it. . . they DON'T come back strong. By the end of last summer the hardiest of the four trees was still only about 3' tall. They're your stock, so I know they're capable of growing much bigger, but they don't. They're planted on the south side of the house, in full sun, but protected by the solid fence. They get watered when the soil is drying out. Maybe I need to fertilize.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> That's just it. . . the DON'T come back strong. By the end of last summer the hardiest of the four trees was still only about 3' tall. They're your stock, so I know they're capable of growing much bigger, but they don't. They're planted on the south side of the house, in full sun, but protected by the solid fence. They get watered when the soil is drying out. Maybe I need to fertilize.


I have never fertilized any of mine, Just give them time and I think you will be happy with them. They will do better in moist soil, after the soil warms up and they start growing you can mulch (I use leaves) them to help keep the soil moist around the root ball.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> I have never fertilized any of mine, Just give them time and I think you will be happy with them. They will do better in moist soil, after the soil warms up and they start growing you can mulch (I use leaves) them to help keep the soil moist around the root ball.


Well, plenty of leaves, I got! I'll try to remember in a month or so to mulch in some leaves around the base of the plants.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> That's just it. . . they DON'T come back strong. By the end of last summer the hardiest of the four trees was still only about 3' tall. They're your stock, so I know they're capable of growing much bigger, but they don't. They're planted on the south side of the house, in full sun, but protected by the solid fence. They get watered when the soil is drying out. Maybe I need to fertilize.



I’m guessing, possibly way too dry (not enough water). During the Summer, I give our group of bananas 5 gallons per day....thrn agsin, notbin the ground but in an 80 gallon tree pot. Still - i think lots of watering will help.


----------



## Stuart S.

The girls and I started working on our garden today. Still a little early to put much in the ground but it’s a fun project for the little ones


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Stuart S. said:


> View attachment 265771
> View attachment 265772
> 
> 
> The girls and I started working on our garden today. Still a little early to put much in the ground but it’s a fun project for the little ones


Never to early to get children involved and an early garden is fine also.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m guessing, possibly way too dry (not enough water). During the Summer, I give our group of bananas 5 gallons per day....thrn agsin, notbin the ground but in an 80 gallon tree pot. Still - i think lots of watering will help.


You're probably right. Thank you. I'll try to remember to add more water to their care this year and see how they fare.


----------



## Yvonne G

Stuart S. said:


> View attachment 265771
> View attachment 265772
> 
> 
> The girls and I started working on our garden today. Still a little early to put much in the ground but it’s a fun project for the little ones


I had to chuckle at the girls. Thinking of my own weather here in Central California - you have one girl in a hooded sweat shirt and the other sleeveless! 

What are you planning for your garden? I put in some squash seeds yesterday.


----------



## mrnewberry

I am ready for spring.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold and freezing again here in Maryland BUT i was able to get out kayaking for a few hours yesterday, just south of Annapolis Maryland. The calm between the cold.


----------



## Jacqui

*looks out at yard* hmm is there something under all that snow?


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> *looks out at yard* hmm is there something under all that snow?



it gives you more time to plan


----------



## Maro2Bear

Nice day for a hike at one of Maryland’s Wildlife Refuges.


----------



## Yvonne G

No gardening going on here, but it sure needs it! I will be planting some squash seeds in the SA tortoise yard, but that's about it for "gardening" today. The sun is shining, but it's windy, but I'm afraid my dirty, messy house is calling to me much louder than the work that needs doing outside.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice day for a hike at one of Maryland’s Wildlife Refuges.
> 
> View attachment 266715
> View attachment 266716
> View attachment 266717
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 266718
> View attachment 266719


I'm surprised the creeks aren't frozen. Or have you had enough warmth to thaw them already?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> it gives you more time to plan



That it does.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> That it does.



Indeed 
My succulents are very confused right now because of the crazy temps.
Poor things


----------



## Oxalis

Jacqui said:


> *looks out at yard* hmm is there something under all that snow?


We found some weird fungi growing over the stump of the linden tree we had taken down. It's very wet out there now but I did put on some galoshes so I could pull out someone's litter that blew into our yard.  There's a lot of work to be done out there this spring. I started my spring cleaning indoors thinking that might help bring spring here more quickly.


----------



## Jacqui

Oxalis said:


> We found some weird fungi growing over the stump of the linden tree we had taken down. It's very wet out there now but I did put on some galoshes so I could pull out someone's litter that blew into our yard.  There's a lot of work to be done out there this spring. I started my spring cleaning indoors thinking that might help bring spring here more quickly.
> 
> View attachment 267291
> View attachment 267292


That orangey one is odd.


----------



## queen koopa

Hey garden folk! Here in Vegas are temps are warming up so I’ve just planted squash & pumpkin. But today I was picking weeds for Koopa and came across one I didn’t know so got a photo so I could post it for plant id until I went to grab it and found it was attached to a potato! My sister throws organic matter in that bed and a potato or 2 have been tossed in there so Now we have potatoes!


----------



## Yvonne G

Several weeks ago an older gentleman from the turtle club called and asked if I would like to have some potted plants that he and his wife no longer were able to care for. Naturally I said yes. He gave me a nice miniature rose bush, several dormant pots with I have not idea what's in them, several pretty sick-looking jade plant and several spider plants. 

Today I'm feeling like I'm going to have a muscle spasm in my back, so decided to not do all the heavy lifting that the spring rains have left me a lot of work for, and decided to repot the spider plants instead.

One of the larger ones before:




During:




And after:




And where they're going to live, alongside a couple others that have been re-potted, until they've put on some growth:




I potted a bunch of them up in smaller pots so I can use them in indoor tortoise habitats eventually.


----------



## Yvonne G

queen koopa said:


> View attachment 268100
> Hey garden folk! Here in Vegas are temps are warming up so I’ve just planted squash & pumpkin. But today I was picking weeds for Koopa and came across one I didn’t know so got a photo so I could post it for plant id until I went to grab it and found it was attached to a potato! My sister throws organic matter in that bed and a potato or 2 have been tossed in there so Now we have potatoes!


 HA! A potato plant!! One just never knows what may come up in their garden!!


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> Several weeks ago an older gentleman from the turtle club called and asked if I would like to have some potted plants that he and his wife no longer were able to care for. Naturally I said yes. He gave me a nice miniature rose bush, several dormant pots with I have not idea what's in them, several pretty sick-looking jade plant and several spider plants.
> 
> Today I'm feeling like I'm going to have a muscle spasm in my back, so decided to not do all the heavy lifting that the spring rains have left me a lot of work for, and decided to repot the spider plants instead.
> 
> One of the larger ones before:
> 
> View attachment 268547
> 
> 
> During:
> 
> View attachment 268548
> 
> 
> And after:
> 
> View attachment 268549
> 
> 
> And where they're going to live, alongside a couple others that have been re-potted, until they've put on some growth:
> 
> View attachment 268550
> 
> 
> I potted a bunch of them up in smaller pots so I can use them in indoor tortoise habitats eventually.


Why did you trim all their leaves off?


----------



## Yvonne G

Oxalis said:


> Why did you trim all their leaves off?


They were unruly, plus with all the roots I cut off there would be a lot less life support.


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> They were unruly, plus with all the roots I cut off there would be a lot less life support.


Ah, I see. I'm sure they'll grow back in no time!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ever since I lived in this house there's been a brick planter box in the back yard that sits empty. I think at first I had tried to plant something in it, but the bricks aren't water tight and you can't water it. So it has sat empty lo these many years.

Quite a few years ago when I made a "pond" for my snapping turtle I had some pond liner left over and I sat it out there on the bricks. Then several years after that, I dug out the dirt from the planter and positioned the pond liner around inside, putting the dirt back in to hold it in place.

So there it sat for a few more years. Until one day last week I decided to plant cactus in it. So I took my wheelbarrow out to the front yard to a spot where there is a bit of extra dirt, and brought a couple wheelbarrow loads of nice dirt back there for the planter. Then I planted a few of the smaller potted cactus from the greenhouse.

Yesterday I looked at the planter and noticed an awful lot of weeds growing in it. But upon closer inspection, it's . . . well, it's weeds, but in among the weeds are many squash seedlings and a few tomato seedlings. So I'm growing a salad!!





I posted the above post on April 4th and called your attention to all the little tomato and squash plantlets that are volunteering around the cacti in my new cactus bed. Well, folks, here we are a whole month later, and look at my "cactus" flower bed now:





It's been a lovely addition to my babies' morning food items. Lots of squash leaves to go along with the mulberry and grape leaves I find for them. But the poor cactus!


----------



## queen koopa

Check out these Giant Hibiscus!
So these seeds are sold on amazon for $1. The other hibiscus hardy Luna Red are 10 seeds for like $6. You think their hard to grow? Think they really can get that big?
View attachment 269119


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> Ever since I lived in this house there's been a brick planter box in the back yard that sits empty. I think at first I had tried to plant something in it, but the bricks aren't water tight and you can't water it. So it has sat empty lo these many years.
> 
> Quite a few years ago when I made a "pond" for my snapping turtle I had some pond liner left over and I sat it out there on the bricks. Then several years after that, I dug out the dirt from the planter and positioned the pond liner around inside, putting the dirt back in to hold it in place.
> 
> So there it sat for a few more years. Until one day last week I decided to plant cactus in it. So I took my wheelbarrow out to the front yard to a spot where there is a bit of extra dirt, and brought a couple wheelbarrow loads of nice dirt back there for the planter. Then I planted a few of the smaller potted cactus from the greenhouse.
> 
> Yesterday I looked at the planter and noticed an awful lot of weeds growing in it. But upon closer inspection, it's . . . well, it's weeds, but in among the weeds are many squash seedlings and a few tomato seedlings. So I'm growing a salad!!
> 
> View attachment 268990
> View attachment 268991


Those little cactus are too cute! I love finding an old spot for a new garden. 

I've heard that you shouldn't grow certain plants next to tomatoes, like raspberries. Any idea if this is true, I assume because tomato's in the nightshade family? I'm not a tomato person so this was news to me. Would this kill the raspberry plant or just ruin the fruit that year?


queen koopa said:


> Check out these Giant Hibiscus!
> So these seeds are sold on amazon for $1. The other hibiscus hardy Luna Red are 10 seeds for like $6. You think their hard to grow? Think they really can get that big?
> View attachment 269119


I have some _Hibiscus moscheutos_ 'Luna Red' growing in my tortoise garden. I started mine from a plug, a bit bigger than a seedling, but I imagine it shouldn't be too difficult to grow from seed. It grows fairly easily; I make sure to keep the more aggressive plants away from it. It's herbaceous (has no persistent woody stem above ground) but the stems harden in the winter and can be cut back in the spring. Then it will grow new stems from the roots; the warmer the weather, the better. You should have no problem growing it in Nevada as _Hibiscus_ spp. tend to prefer warmer climates, so long as it receives sufficient water. Torts just love hibiscus flower treats!

Here's a photo of my Luna Red in bloom (second photo in the post): https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/p...closure-and-garden.92343/page-10#post-1513474

We finally got a sunny, 70°F day where Steve could spend some quality time back in his favorite place. Here he is soaking up some sunshine before I cut down most of last year's growth. Lots of work to do in the garden this spring....


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't know anything about the tomatoes-not-planted-next-to-other plants thing, sorry. My tomatoes are going to stay right there where they are, next to several squash plants, and I plan to feed the leaves of the squash to the tortoises.

Darn it. I have a picture of my giant hibiscus bloom but I can't find it. It's bigger than my hand.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Finally, some sunshine and temps in the 80’s here in Maryland. Big day exploring for our Sully.


----------



## Oxalis

Maro2Bear said:


> Finally, some sunshine and temps in the 80’s here in Maryland. Big day exploring for our Sully.
> 
> View attachment 269287


Those are some good looking dandelions already!


----------



## queen koopa

[QUOTE="Oxalis, post: 1728615

I have some _Hibiscus moscheutos_ 'Luna Red' growing in my tortoise garden. I started mine from a plug, a bit bigger than a seedling, but I imagine it shouldn't be too difficult to grow from seed. It grows fairly easily; I make sure to keep the more aggressive plants away from it. It's herbaceous (has no persistent woody stem above ground) but the stems harden in the winter and can be cut back in the spring. Then it will grow new stems from the roots; the warmer the weather, the better. You should have no problem growing it in Nevada as _Hibiscus_ spp. tend to prefer warmer climates, so long as it receives sufficient water. Torts just love hibiscus flower treats!

Here's a photo of my Luna Red in bloom (second photo in the post): https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/p...closure-and-garden.92343/page-10#post-1513474

We finally got a sunny, 70°F day where Steve could spend some quality time back in his favorite place. Here he is soaking up some sunshine before I cut down most of last year's growth. Lots of work to do in the garden this spring....

View attachment 269284
[/QUOTE]
Oh nice, thanks for the info! I may come to you with questions further down the road.....


----------



## Maro2Bear

Oxalis said:


> Those are some good looking dandelions already!



Sully ate all she could find. A good game - hunt and eat.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Wondering if I'm doing something wrong here. I bought the broad leaf Testudo mix from Tortoise Supply about a month ago. I sprinkled a good bit of it outside in my Tortoises outdoor enclosure and watered it for about a week and nothing grew. I didn't bury it though I just sprinkled them on the ground. So I tried again and sprinkled more but this time I covered them with a thin layer of dirt. I watered it daily again for almost 2 weeks now and none of it's sprouted. Does it have to be warm for it to grow or something? We've had a few nights in this time that went down to about the 40s. For the most part though it's been 60s at night 70s during the day. It's spring here and everything is starting to bloom and grow. I've seen everybody else have success growing it rather easy here on the forum and I'm wondering why it's not for me?


----------



## ascott

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Wondering if I'm doing something wrong here. I bought the broad leaf Testudo mix from Tortoise Supply about a month ago. I sprinkled a good bit of it outside in my Tortoises outdoor enclosure and watered it for about a week and nothing grew. I didn't bury it though I just sprinkled them on the ground. So I tried again and sprinkled more but this time I covered them with a thin layer of dirt. I watered it daily again for almost 2 weeks now and none of it's sprouted. Does it have to be warm for it to grow or something? We've had a few nights in this time that went down to about the 40s. For the most part though it's been 60s at night 70s during the day. It's spring here and everything is starting to bloom and grow. I've seen everybody else have success growing it rather easy here on the forum and I'm wondering why it's not for me?



Are you a natural green thumb? or do you suck at plant care? I mean, that does matter. Me, it is hit and miss and I can not brag about a green thumb, that is for sure....


----------



## Toddrickfl1

I usually have a pretty green thumb. I don't know what the problem is.


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I usually have a pretty green thumb. I don't know what the problem is.



Could be something in your soil... I had a barren area of just cracked dirt where nothing grew... I scooped my horse poop and raked it in with the dirt then put out the african grazer mix. It’s now growing like crazy... so organic fertilizer maybe??


----------



## Toddrickfl1

EllieMay said:


> Could be something in your soil... I had a barren area of just cracked dirt where nothing grew... I scooped my horse poop and raked it in with the dirt then put out the african grazer mix. It’s now growing like crazy... so organic fertilizer maybe??


I might try some organic fertilizer. The area I'm trying to grow them already has some dandelion, clover, and grass growing though so it doesn't make sense.


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I might try some organic fertilizer. The area I'm trying to grow them already has some dandelion, clover, and grass growing though so it doesn't make sense.



‍ your right.. that doesn’t and my knowledge is SEVERELY limited in the gardening department [emoji23]

Good luck!


----------



## Oxalis

Anyone have any tips for growing Christmas cactus? Mine has been looking sluggish and I'm not sure what it needs to perk back up.


----------



## Yvonne G

Seeds are "hard wired" to sprout when the temperature of the earth reaches a certain number. Different seeds sprout at different heat factors. Maybe your little spot of soil isn't warm enough???


----------



## Maro2Bear

Almost TORT heaven!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Things are starting to come back here at the Beach, The first pic is of the banana tree that I left in a pot out in the cold to see if it would survive, It did

This is a tree that I moved last year and it is now going to be at least 3 trees

The original group of banana trees,

If I removed all the dead leaves and trunks the ground would heat up quicker but leaving them in place keeps the soil moist later in the season. This cactus type is what I like to feed during winter when it's real cold, This year I cut it back by over 50% and it's ready to bust loose with new growth

The spider eggs are looking good, These are within 8 feet of each other so I'm going to move some so they don't eat each other. Last year they didn't get carried away far enough from each other by the breezes.



Walker enjoys the spring grass and weeds


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just back from a kayaking trip in southern Virginia on the North Carolina border..


----------



## Oxalis

Maro2Bear said:


> Almost TORT heaven!
> 
> View attachment 269506


This looks like our lawn that we refuse to treat with chemicals, unlike most of our neighbors... Our tortoise sure loves the "organic" treats!



Turtulas-Len said:


> Things are starting to come back here at the Beach, The first pic is of the banana tree that I left in a pot out in the cold to see if it would survive, It did
> 
> View attachment 270008
> This is a tree that I moved last year and it is now going to be at least 3 trees
> View attachment 270009
> The original group of banana trees,
> View attachment 270010
> If I removed all the dead leaves and trunks the ground would heat up quicker but leaving them in place keeps the soil moist later in the season. This cactus type is what I like to feed during winter when it's real cold, This year I cut it back by over 50% and it's ready to bust loose with new growth
> View attachment 270012
> The spider eggs are looking good, These are within 8 feet of each other so I'm going to move some so they don't eat each other. Last year they didn't get carried away far enough from each other by the breezes.
> View attachment 270013
> View attachment 270014
> View attachment 270015
> Walker enjoys the spring grass and weeds
> View attachment 270017


As usual, love seeing your banana plants and cactus. They look happy!


----------



## jaizei

So I went looking at some property in a less developed area and had to look twice when I saw this. Dont think I've ever encountered spineless opuntia like this growing "wild". 

Probably won't eat it since I dont know 100% its origin, but it'll seed a new colony.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> So I went looking at some property in a less developed area and had to look twice when I saw this. Dont think I've ever encountered spineless opuntia like this growing "wild".
> 
> Probably won't eat it since I dont know 100% its origin, but it'll seed a new colony.
> View attachment 271800


Nice find!

Are you looking to move house?


----------



## Oxalis

jaizei said:


> So I went looking at some property in a less developed area and had to look twice when I saw this. Dont think I've ever encountered spineless opuntia like this growing "wild".
> 
> Probably won't eat it since I dont know 100% its origin, but it'll seed a new colony.
> View attachment 271800


Very cool!!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I might try some organic fertilizer. The area I'm trying to grow them already has some dandelion, clover, and grass growing though so it doesn't make sense.


I know I'm really late here, but....
I have been trying for 2 years to get seeds to grow here, with horrible success.

The only thing I can come up with is that most seed packages say "keep consistently moist". When first planted, I watered morning and evening, but I think they still dried out between waterings.

So next year I'm going to plant where a sprinkler can be turned on slow all day. I don't know if it will work, but it's my last ditch effort.


----------



## CarolM

jaizei said:


> So I went looking at some property in a less developed area and had to look twice when I saw this. Dont think I've ever encountered spineless opuntia like this growing "wild".
> 
> Probably won't eat it since I dont know 100% its origin, but it'll seed a new colony.
> View attachment 271800


Those are the type we get here in South Africa. We don't get the thin pads. Just the thick ones like you see in your pic.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> I know I'm really late here, but....
> I have been trying for 2 years to get seeds to grow here, with horrible success.
> 
> The only thing I can come up with is that most seed packages say "keep consistently moist". When first planted, I watered morning and evening, but I think they still dried out between waterings.
> 
> So next year I'm going to plant where a sprinkler can be turned on slow all day. I don't know if it will work, but it's my last ditch effort.


Why don't you grow the seeds in trays and then replant once they are sprouting or established?


----------



## KarenSoCal

CarolM said:


> Why don't you grow the seeds in trays and then replant once they are sprouting or established?


Good idea. I just don't know where to put them. I'll try that next year also. Thanks!


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Good idea. I just don't know where to put them. I'll try that next year also. Thanks!


No problem. You could create a mini green house in a warm window. You would in essence put the seed trays in a shallow wooden box. Line the box with plastic, place the trays in the box and then cover the trays with a clear plastic. That will help keep the seeds moist.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Nice find!
> 
> Are you looking to move house?




I think so.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> No problem. You could create a mini green house in a warm window. You would in essence put the seed trays in a shallow wooden box. Line the box with plastic, place the trays in the box and then cover the trays with a clear plastic. That will help keep the seeds moist.


Another idea is to buy a big plastic container of Spring Mix and use the empty container as a seed starting greenhouse.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I think so.


Yea! What fun!! (I hate packing)


----------



## Oxalis

KarenSoCal said:


> I know I'm really late here, but....
> I have been trying for 2 years to get seeds to grow here, with horrible success.
> 
> The only thing I can come up with is that most seed packages say "keep consistently moist". When first planted, I watered morning and evening, but I think they still dried out between waterings.
> 
> So next year I'm going to plant where a sprinkler can be turned on slow all day. I don't know if it will work, but it's my last ditch effort.


My husband got a drip hose that attaches to our rain barrel so his veggies could get a constant flow of water in the hot summer.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Oxalis said:


> My husband got a drip hose that attaches to our rain barrel so his veggies could get a constant flow of water in the hot summer.


That's another good idea. You didn't have any problem with roots rotting?


----------



## Oxalis

KarenSoCal said:


> That's another good idea. You didn't have any problem with roots rotting?


He said no, but he would close the connection to the rain barrel to let it refill, and let the drip hose run only on dry days.


----------



## Pearly

Hey Guys! Trying to make a quick come back to TFO after a long „family leave of absence”. I’m still here, my torts and garden are doing great. I have missed you Guys!!!

this Spring I’ve been seeing Monarch caterpillars all over my garden. Not too many butterflies yet, but I see few of different species daily.

This one had some problems with his left wing (looked like it had never fully „unfolded”. I tried to keep him safe and dry on my front porch in a big planter. Created little mini havitat there for him.

but unfortunately he didn’t make it. He (yes, I thought of this butterfly as of a boy for some reason) got on my hand twice! It was like a magic! Feeling some sort of a connection with a ... butterfly! But WHY NOT?! [emoji6]


----------



## Oxalis

Pearly said:


> Hey Guys! Trying to make a quick come back to TFO after a long „family leave of absence”. I’m still here, my torts and garden are doing great. I have missed you Guys!!!
> View attachment 272003
> this Spring I’ve been seeing Monarch caterpillars all over my garden. Not too many butterflies yet, but I see few of different species daily.
> View attachment 272005
> This one had some problems with his left wing (looked like it had never fully „unfolded”. I tried to keep him safe and dry on my front porch in a big planter. Created little mini havitat there for him.
> View attachment 272006
> but unfortunately he didn’t make it. He (yes, I thought of this butterfly as of a boy for some reason) got on my hand twice! It was like a magic! Feeling some sort of a connection with a ... butterfly! But WHY NOT?! [emoji6]


We missed you too! Hope you're doing OK. My husband and I have planted lots more milkweed in our yard and our local park this spring. We're hoping to see a lot more monarchs this year!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I've had this plant for several years and has never bloomed until this spring, in fact it is the first cactus to bloom here this year.


I'm planning on rooting some pads from this plant next month and now I have a good chance of getting some seeds to plant also.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> I've had this plant for several years and has never bloomed until this spring, in fact it is the first cactus to bloom here this year.
> View attachment 272382
> View attachment 272383
> I'm planning on rooting some pads from this plant next month and now I have a good chance of getting some seeds to plant also.


Opuntia santa rita


----------



## Turtulas-Len

KarenSoCal said:


> I know I'm really late here, but....
> I have been trying for 2 years to get seeds to grow here, with horrible success.
> 
> The only thing I can come up with is that most seed packages say "keep consistently moist". When first planted, I watered morning and evening, but I think they still dried out between waterings.
> 
> So next year I'm going to plant where a sprinkler can be turned on slow all day. I don't know if it will work, but it's my last ditch effort.


I'm not sure what types of seeds you are planting but this might help them to germinate. I have found that I get a better percentage of germination with cactus seeds by leaving them in the fruit and cutting it in half or quarters and then putting it back together and planting it so its still together after planting. The fluids in the fruit keep the seeds moist and they grow out between the sections. I see no reason if you added some other kind of seeds why they wouldn't stay moist also. Here is a pic of a fruit from last year and one from this year and you can see that this years seed are not viable yet so they wont compete the other seeds.

I haven't tried this with a different kind of plant seed, but I'm going to.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> Opuntia santa rita


Thanks, I have it in a pot because I'm not sure how it will do in the ground over winter here. That's why I want to start some new plants from this one, just to see how hardy it really is. The cold doesn't bother it but it's under a overhang and the soil stays pretty much dry. I like it and don't want to kill it but will sacrifice a few pads.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Turtulas-Len said:


> I'm not sure what types of seeds you are planting but this might help them to germinate. I have found that I get a better percentage of germination with cactus seeds by leaving them in the fruit and cutting it in half or quarters and then putting it back together and planting it so its still together after planting. The fluids in the fruit keep the seeds moist and they grow out between the sections. I see no reason if you added some other kind of seeds why they wouldn't stay moist also. Here is a pic of a fruit from last year and one from this year and you can see that this years seed are not viable yet so they wont compete the other seeds.
> View attachment 272389
> I haven't tried this with a different kind of plant seed, but I'm going to.


Thank you for that suggestion!

However, the seeds I was referring to are desert grazing mixes from Desert Seed Store and other vendors. There's no fruit to put them in.

Some of them are planted only 1/4 in deep, and our desert heat and sun dries them almost immediately. I think I'll try a sprinkler on a timer...maybe 2 min every hour.


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> I've had this plant for several years and has never bloomed until this spring, in fact it is the first cactus to bloom here this year.
> View attachment 272382
> View attachment 272383
> I'm planning on rooting some pads from this plant next month and now I have a good chance of getting some seeds to plant also.


Beautiful!


----------



## Yvonne G

A while back I posted about adding some dirt to a new cactus bed and getting a lot of tomato and squash volunteers. Well, it looks like the squash isn't squash, but rather some sort of wild gourd or melon. The flower is very small, not a large squash flower. I've been adding the leaves to my babies' food mixture so I hope it's not toxic.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yvonne G said:


> A while back I posted about adding some dirt to a new cactus bed and getting a lot of tomato and squash volunteers. Well, it looks like the squash isn't squash, but rather some sort of wild gourd or melon. The flower is very small, not a large squash flower. I've been adding the leaves to my babies' food mixture so I hope it's not toxic.


I hope so too! Have you tried to ID it?


----------



## Yvonne G

KarenSoCal said:


> I hope so too! Have you tried to ID it?


No. I'll have to wait until it sets some fruit. Right now it's blooming small yellow blossoms.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've been worried that so much rain this year might make my cacti rot. So far, so good.

The first three pictures, then the fourth is the group photo, are my favorite flowers (can't say the same for the plant itself. It's AWFUL!!!!):







This is a type of opuntia:



This is my saguaro. I got it as a tiny baby and nursed it until it was big enough to plant in the dirt. It's about 25 years old and a little over 5' tall:



This one is the prettiest color. When the sun is shining it blooms bright red, but we've had overcast for the past couple weeks:



This is the spineless opuntia with the organ pipe in the back:



I'm always confused if this one is an aloe or an agave. At any rate, it's right in the middle of my proposed new driveway:



This one came from @Turtulas-Len . It's only a year and a half old and was started from one little pad:


----------



## Turtulas-Len

@Yvonne G are you going to be able to move the plants in the new driveways path to another place on your property ? I enjoy seeing pics of you plants, things that wont survive here that I would love to watch grow.


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> I've been worried that so much rain this year might make my cacti rot. So far, so good.
> 
> The first three pictures, then the fourth is the group photo, are my favorite flowers (can't say the same for the plant itself. It's AWFUL!!!!):
> 
> View attachment 272868
> View attachment 272869
> View attachment 272870
> View attachment 272871
> 
> 
> This is a type of opuntia:
> View attachment 272872
> 
> 
> This is my saguaro. I got it as a tiny baby and nursed it until it was big enough to plant in the dirt. It's about 25 years old and a little over 5' tall:
> View attachment 272873
> 
> 
> This one is the prettiest color. When the sun is shining it blooms bright red, but we've had overcast for the past couple weeks:
> View attachment 272874
> 
> 
> This is the spineless opuntia with the organ pipe in the back:
> View attachment 272875
> 
> 
> I'm always confused if this one is an aloe or an agave. At any rate, it's right in the middle of my proposed new driveway:
> View attachment 272876
> 
> 
> This one came from @Turtulas-Len . It's only a year and a half old and was started from one little pad:
> View attachment 272877


As usual, your cactuses are very impressive!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> A while back I posted about adding some dirt to a new cactus bed and getting a lot of tomato and squash volunteers. Well, it looks like the squash isn't squash, but rather some sort of wild gourd or melon. The flower is very small, not a large squash flower. I've been adding the leaves to my babies' food mixture so I hope it's not toxic.


@Yvonne G Do you know where the dirt (with the mystery seeds in it) came from? Do you have any pictures of the hours / melon vine? I'm wondering if you wound up with an invasive plant, perhaps.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> I've been worried that so much rain this year might make my cacti rot. So far, so good.
> 
> The first three pictures, then the fourth is the group photo, are my favorite flowers (can't say the same for the plant itself. It's AWFUL!!!!):
> 
> View attachment 272868
> View attachment 272869
> View attachment 272870
> View attachment 272871
> 
> 
> This is a type of opuntia:
> View attachment 272872
> 
> 
> This is my saguaro. I got it as a tiny baby and nursed it until it was big enough to plant in the dirt. It's about 25 years old and a little over 5' tall:
> View attachment 272873
> 
> 
> This one is the prettiest color. When the sun is shining it blooms bright red, but we've had overcast for the past couple weeks:
> View attachment 272874
> 
> 
> This is the spineless opuntia with the organ pipe in the back:
> View attachment 272875
> 
> 
> I'm always confused if this one is an aloe or an agave. At any rate, it's right in the middle of my proposed new driveway:
> View attachment 272876
> 
> 
> This one came from @Turtulas-Len . It's only a year and a half old and was started from one little pad:
> View attachment 272877


Yvonne, your cacti and succulents are gorgeous! Making me drool again...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> I
> I'm always confused if this one is an aloe or an agave. At any rate, it's right in the middle of my proposed new driveway:
> View attachment 272876


I'm voting for the tall, tree-like plant being an aloe, and the spiny bluish ball beside it (to the right) being an agave.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> @Yvonne G are you going to be able to move the plants in the new driveways path to another place on your property ? I enjoy seeing pics of you plants, things that wont survive here that I would love to watch grow.


Yes. It will be the City's responsibility to move them. I have in mind that I want one on each side of the entrance to the driveway. The agave had two heads and one broke off a while ago, so I have a pair to do that.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Yvonne G Do you know where the dirt (with the mystery seeds in it) came from? Do you have any pictures of the hours / melon vine? I'm wondering if you wound up with an invasive plant, perhaps.


We do have a wild melon that is sour and not edible, but I don't know if that's what this is. I don't remember where the pile of dirt originally came from, but I put it there (old age memory).


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Yvonne G Do you know where the dirt (with the mystery seeds in it) came from? Do you have any pictures of the hours / melon vine? I'm wondering if you wound up with an invasive plant, perhaps.


Here's a picture of the vine. The tomato plants have really taken over the planter, so it's hard to see the squash (?) vine, and the second picture is the tiny flower it puts out - much too small to be a squash of any kind:




It hasn't set any fruit yet, so I still have no idea what it is.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> Yes. It will be the City's responsibility to move them. I have in mind that I want one on each side of the entrance to the driveway. The agave had two heads and one broke off a while ago, so I have a pair to do that.


That's good. Any idea on how long they will be out of the ground before they will be replanted. Hopefully they will get enough soil when dug so as not to disturb the roots to much.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> That's good. Any idea on how long they will be out of the ground before they will be replanted. Hopefully they will get enough soil when dug so as not to disturb the roots to much.


The large aloe will have to be dug by a tree-mover, and in that case, the receiving hole will have to be ready and waiting. All of the smaller ones that are in the way I'm going to ask to have them just set aside and I'll replant them later when it's not rushed and I have a chance to think about it. Cacti are very forgiving. You can practically leave them laying on top of the ground and they'll sprout roots.

The city is still in the money-offering phase of the project. I have received my preview contract and I've made my changes and sent it back. Construction is scheduled to start spring next year, but it's taking SO long taking care of each phase, that I'll bet it won't start that soon.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> Here's a picture of the vine. The tomato plants have really taken over the planter, so it's hard to see the squash (?) vine, and the second picture is the tiny flower it puts out - much too small to be a squash of any kind:
> View attachment 272952
> View attachment 272953
> 
> 
> It hasn't set any fruit yet, so I still have no idea what it is.


I don't know what it is, either.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Most opuntia produce blooms on the edge of the pads like the first pic.

I have this one group that throw out blooms from anywhere on the pad like this second pic

These blooms have more petals the other plants. Then there is this group that doesn't produce many blooms but does great with new growth.


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> The large aloe will have to be dug by a tree-mover, and in that case, the receiving hole will have to be ready and waiting. All of the smaller ones that are in the way I'm going to ask to have them just set aside and I'll replant them later when it's not rushed and I have a chance to think about it. Cacti are very forgiving. You can practically leave them laying on top of the ground and they'll sprout roots.
> 
> The city is still in the money-offering phase of the project. I have received my preview contract and I've made my changes and sent it back. Construction is scheduled to start spring next year, but it's taking SO long taking care of each phase, that I'll bet it won't start that soon.


I hope all goes well if and when your plants need to be relocated. 



Turtulas-Len said:


> Most opuntia produce blooms on the edge of the pads like the first pic.
> 
> View attachment 273276
> I have this one group that throw out blooms from anywhere on the pad like this second pic
> View attachment 273277
> These blooms have more petals the other plants. Then there is this group that doesn't produce many blooms but does great with new growth.
> View attachment 273278


Very nice! I am quite jealous!


----------



## Oxalis

This morning, my husband saw a monarch caterpillar on our milkweed. I checked on him this afternoon, and he was hiding on the underside of a leaf, probably looking for some relief from the hot sun.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Oxalis said:


> This morning, my husband saw a monarch caterpillar on our milkweed. I checked on him this afternoon, and he was hiding on the underside of a leaf, probably looking for some relief from the hot sun.
> 
> View attachment 275476


I don't remember ever seeing a monarch caterpillar before, except in pictures.I did get a pic of this guy earlier today resting on a red bud tree.


----------



## queen koopa

Have some large squash this year.....


----------



## Yvonne G

queen koopa said:


> View attachment 275492
> Have some large squash this year.....


Holy Big Fat Gourd, Batman! That's one mighty big zucchini!


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't know why the bees never show up. It must be because they're moving. The stationery ones in the flowers show, but not the 50 bazillion of them flying around the flowers. There were also 6 or 8 big black things. I don't know if they're bees too or not.





This particular plant only has three or four stems out of the ground and is about 5.5 feet tall. I have another plant just like this one out in front of my house that is about 15' tall. It is COVERED with buds, but not quite ready yet to bloom. I'll get a picture of that one in a day or two.


----------



## Yvonne G

The cactus out by the street has started to bloom, however, it looks like it's going to bloom in stages. I was hoping all the buds would open at the same time. How beautiful would that be?


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> I don't know why the bees never show up. It must be because they're moving. The stationery ones in the flowers show, but not the 50 bazillion of them flying around the flowers. There were also 6 or 8 big black things. I don't know if they're bees too or not.
> View attachment 275566
> View attachment 275567
> View attachment 275568
> 
> 
> This particular plant only has three or four stems out of the ground and is about 5.5 feet tall. I have another plant just like this one out in front of my house that is about 15' tall. It is COVERED with buds, but not quite ready yet to bloom. I'll get a picture of that one in a day or two.





Yvonne G said:


> The cactus out by the street has started to bloom, however, it looks like it's going to bloom in stages. I was hoping all the buds would open at the same time. How beautiful would that be?
> 
> View attachment 275817
> View attachment 275818
> View attachment 275819


I love the colors on those.


----------



## Oxalis

Some of our purple coneflower (_Echinacea purpurea_) in the evening sun. The butterflies have been stopping by quite often this year!


----------



## Oxalis

A cocoon/chrysalis we recently found on the wall of our house, just behind our butterfly garden. Does it look familiar to anyone?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Zinnias and Phlox are loving the Maryland heat! I planted the zinnia seeds just a few weeks ago.

Butterflies are loving them!








And, our Lord Baltimore Hardy Hibiscus are happy too.


----------



## Oxalis

Maro2Bear said:


> Zinnias and Phlox are loving the Maryland heat! I planted the zinnia seeds just a few weeks ago.
> 
> Butterflies are loving them!
> 
> View attachment 277166
> View attachment 277167
> 
> View attachment 277168
> 
> 
> 
> And, our Lord Baltimore Hardy Hibiscus are happy too.
> 
> View attachment 277169


Awesome!!! Those are such huge blooms! We had great success with butterflies when we planted zinnias too. I just love their colors.


----------



## Oxalis

Just found this lovely article on the importance of pollinators from _Farmer's Almanac_. This could be a good resource to educate new gardeners:

https://www.almanac.com/content/plant-pollinator-garden


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Oxalis said:


> Just found this lovely article on the importance of pollinators from _Farmer's Almanac_. This could be a good resource to educate new gardeners:
> 
> https://www.almanac.com/content/plant-pollinator-garden


Thanks, Great information. Now I know why I see very few monarch butterfly's. Will start to fix that next spring.


----------



## queen koopa

Turtulas-Len said:


> Thanks, Great information. Now I know why I see very few monarch butterfly's. Will start to fix that next spring.


Well I have no shortage of moths! And in the summer soooo many tiny caterpillars!!! And they eat peppermint leaves. That odd to anyone else? I thought peppermint was a insect deterrent?


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> Thanks, Great information. Now I know why I see very few monarch butterfly's. Will start to fix that next spring.


This world can always use more milkweed! 


queen koopa said:


> Well I have no shortage of moths! And in the summer soooo many tiny caterpillars!!! And they eat peppermint leaves. That odd to anyone else? I thought peppermint was a insect deterrent?


I definitely would've have thought so too. Sounds like you could really benefit from some night-blooming flowers, especially in a desert environment.  This might be helpful for you: https://www.ehow.com/list_6958711_good-flowers-las-vegas.html


----------



## queen koopa

Oxalis said:


> This world can always use more milkweed!
> 
> I definitely would've have thought so too. Sounds like you could really benefit from some night-blooming flowers, especially in a desert environment.  This might be helpful for you: https://www.ehow.com/list_6958711_good-flowers-las-vegas.html


Oh good info! Thanks I will get some of those going


----------



## Oxalis

queen koopa said:


> Oh good info! Thanks I will get some of those going


I couldn't resist an article that listed evening primrose!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'd been thinking about looking around in my pile of junk. . . er. . . uh. . . stored used lumber, etc. for a receptacle to plant squash in. I wanted something tall enough that the SA leopard tortoises couldn't reach in. I eventually found a galvanized thing-a-ma-bob that my daughter used as a goat feeder. I set it up on some bricks, lined it with a piece of shade cloth (it had a rusted out hole in the bottom), filled it with dirt and leaves and horse manure, then planted some different kinds of squash and lettuce. That was a couple weeks ago. Yesterday as I was walking around looking at stuff with my great grandchillins I discovered lots of tiny sprouts. Hope it's not weeds!








It doesn't show up so good in the picture, but I see kale and lettuce sprouts!

How 'bout you all? Have any of you planted anything yet this year?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

To early to plant anything here, but since we haven't had any real winter yet I have a bunch of chickweed for the youngsters growing everywhere.


It's been so nice this weekend Donald even got some outside time.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'd been thinking about looking around in my pile of junk. . . er. . . uh. . . stored used lumber, etc. for a receptacle to plant squash in. I wanted something tall enough that the SA leopard tortoises couldn't reach in. I eventually found a galvanized thing-a-ma-bob that my daughter used as a goat feeder. I set it up on some bricks, lined it with a piece of shade cloth (it had a rusted out hole in the bottom), filled it with dirt and leaves and horse manure, then planted some different kinds of squash and lettuce. That was a couple weeks ago. Yesterday as I was walking around looking at stuff with my great grandchillins I discovered lots of tiny sprouts. Hope it's not weeds!
> 
> View attachment 284816
> View attachment 284817
> 
> 
> View attachment 284818
> 
> 
> It doesn't show up so good in the picture, but I see kale and lettuce sprouts!
> 
> How 'bout you all? Have any of you planted anything yet this year?


Awesome. I plan on planting a few veggies for my garden. The plan is to go green and grow my own veggie garden and thereby have organic home grown veggies for the table. But it is a slow process. I have runner beans, kale, endive, squash, tomatoes, potatoes, sweet potatoes. I need to still get cucumber, zucchini, broccoli, cauliflower as well.


----------



## queen koopa

Yvonne G said:


> I'd been thinking about looking around in my pile of junk. . . er. . . uh. . . stored used lumber, etc. for a receptacle to plant squash in. I wanted something tall enough that the SA leopard tortoises couldn't reach in. I eventually found a galvanized thing-a-ma-bob that my daughter used as a goat feeder. I set it up on some bricks, lined it with a piece of shade cloth (it had a rusted out hole in the bottom), filled it with dirt and leaves and horse manure, then planted some different kinds of squash and lettuce. That was a couple weeks ago. Yesterday as I was walking around looking at stuff with my great grandchillins I discovered lots of tiny sprouts. Hope it's not weeds!
> 
> View attachment 284816
> View attachment 284817
> 
> 
> View attachment 284818
> 
> 
> It doesn't show up so good in the picture, but I see kale and lettuce sprouts!
> 
> How 'bout you all? Have any of you planted anything yet this year?



do you dry out or add anything to the horse manure?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> I'd been thinking about looking around in my pile of junk. . . er. . . uh. . . stored used lumber, etc. for a receptacle to plant squash in. I wanted something tall enough that the SA leopard tortoises couldn't reach in. I eventually found a galvanized thing-a-ma-bob that my daughter used as a goat feeder. I set it up on some bricks, lined it with a piece of shade cloth (it had a rusted out hole in the bottom), filled it with dirt and leaves and horse manure, then planted some different kinds of squash and lettuce. That was a couple weeks ago. Yesterday as I was walking around looking at stuff with my great grandchillins I discovered lots of tiny sprouts. Hope it's not weeds!
> 
> View attachment 284816
> View attachment 284817
> 
> 
> View attachment 284818
> 
> 
> It doesn't show up so good in the picture, but I see kale and lettuce sprouts!
> 
> How 'bout you all? Have any of you planted anything yet this year?


I've been planting more cacti in the garden but the squash, tomato, watermelon, and cucumber we planted it up and growing


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Awesome. I plan on planting a few veggies for my garden. The plan is to go green and grow my own veggie garden and thereby have organic home grown veggies for the table. But it is a slow process. I have runner beans, kale, endive, squash, tomatoes, potatoes, sweet potatoes. I need to still get cucumber, zucchini, broccoli, cauliflower as well.


That sounds like an awesome garden!


----------



## Yvonne G

queen koopa said:


> do you dry out or add anything to the horse manure?


I used to have two horses. My house is situated on a corner lot about an acre of land. Along the side street and in front of the pastures there's a line of bushes and trees, and under those plantings the ground is raised a bit, about three feet, from the street. The section along the front of the pastures is about 50' long. So I have an area 50'x 6' and that's where I've dumped the horse manure - for many, many years. I would dump the wheelbarrow, then spread the manure out. Over the years the manure under the top layer breaks down and turns to dirt. So when I want to use it for fertilizer I just scrape away the top layer and dig out the decomposed stuff. I haven't had horses now for about three or four years, so nothing's been added to the pile accept garden trash.

I don't have a good picture of the manure pile, but it's on the other side of the white rail fence, under the trees on the left side of the picture:


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> I used to have two horses. My house is situated on a corner lot about an acre of land. Along the side street and in front of the pastures there's a line of bushes and trees, and under those plantings the ground is raised a bit, about three feet, from the street. The section along the front of the pastures is about 50' long. So I have an area 50'x 6' and that's where I've dumped the horse manure - for many, many years. I would dump the wheelbarrow, then spread the manure out. Over the years the manure under the top layer breaks down and turns to dirt. So when I want to use it for fertilizer I just scrape away the top layer and dig out the decomposed stuff. I haven't had horses now for about three or four years, so nothing's been added to the pile accept garden trash.
> 
> I don't have a good picture of the manure pile, but it's on the other side of the white rail fence, under the trees on the left side of the picture:
> View attachment 284988


No wonder you have such an amazing garden!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> That sounds like an awesome garden!


Thanks Yvonne. So far none of the seeds that I planted have sprouted. So the next plan is to go to the garden center and buy them already semi-established.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Thanks Yvonne. So far none of the seeds that I planted have sprouted. So the next plan is to go to the garden center and buy them already semi-established.


All my seeds have sprouted except the squash. Now I have to remember to water them. We had a beautiful sunny day yesterday and I'll bet the soil has really dried out, but I'm not in the habit of looking at that area and I forget all about the little container garden. I'll have to try to remember to look at it this a.m. when I go out to feed.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> All my seeds have sprouted except the squash. Now I have to remember to water them. We had a beautiful sunny day yesterday and I'll bet the soil has really dried out, but I'm not in the habit of looking at that area and I forget all about the little container garden. I'll have to try to remember to look at it this a.m. when I go out to feed.


Don't forget to go and water them. 


"Skip an hour or two."


Yvonne have you watered them yet?

"Skip an hour two again" 

Go water them Yvonne. ......


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Don't forget to go and water them.
> 
> 
> "Skip an hour or two."
> 
> 
> Yvonne have you watered them yet?
> 
> "Skip an hour two again"
> 
> Go water them Yvonne. ......



LOL!

I actually did forget to go take a look, but just as I was about to go in the house your 'gentle' reminder flew through the ether and struck me on the forehead. All the seeds except squash have sprouted and are growing nicely, and I watered them!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> LOL!
> 
> I actually did forget to go take a look, but just as I was about to go in the house your 'gentle' reminder flew through the ether and struck me on the forehead. All the seeds except squash have sprouted and are growing nicely, and I watered them!


Well done. I am glad someones seeds have sprouted. Sigh I have always been better with the actual plants than seeds. But I keep on trying. Lol more the fool me!!


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> LOL!
> 
> I actually did forget to go take a look, but just as I was about to go in the house your 'gentle' reminder flew through the ether and struck me on the forehead. All the seeds except squash have sprouted and are growing nicely, and I watered them!


Can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## queen koopa

Check out this Mammoth Dill! Planted it 8/27/19


----------



## KarenSoCal

queen koopa said:


> Check out this Mammoth Dill! Planted it 8/27/19
> View attachment 291887
> View attachment 291888


I've got the sour cream! I love dill dip! And pickles!


----------



## Miranda16

What soil do you recommend I should use so that the plants are safe to eat? Thank you


----------



## Maggie3fan

Miranda16 said:


> What soil do you recommend I should use so that the plants are safe to eat? Thank you


you gonna grow this stuff in a pot or in the ground?


----------



## Oxalis

queen koopa said:


> Check out this Mammoth Dill! Planted it 8/27/19
> View attachment 291887
> View attachment 291888


Awesome!!


----------



## Miranda16

maggie18fan said:


> you gonna grow this stuff in a pot or in the ground?


I

Planting in a pot


----------



## Yvonne G

Miranda16 said:


> I
> 
> Planting in a pot


I like to use the generic potting soil you buy at places like Home Depot or Lowes. When I plant cactus I mix it half and half with sand, but for veggies and house plants I just use the potting soil.


----------



## queen koopa

Yvonne G said:


> I like to use the generic potting soil you buy at places like Home Depot or Lowes. When I plant cactus I mix it half and half with sand, but for veggies and house plants I just use the potting soil.


Miracle Grow makes an organic potting mix now. I use it.


----------



## MichaelL

Wow.. Having a green thumb is really handy when you own tortoises lol.


----------



## KronksMom

queen koopa said:


> Check out this Mammoth Dill! Planted it 8/27/19
> View attachment 291887
> View attachment 291888


Rub that bad boy on some salmon! Tasty tasty dinner right there.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lots in bloom here in Maryland these days. Our lilacs & bluebells & bearded iris are all looking nice!


----------



## Maggie3fan

We are blooming here in the Willamette Valley as well...
the blackberries are growing...this is them...hiding my flowerbeds...covering the grape vines and Bob...



the other direction...



the lilac tree...I didn't know I was supposed to trim it...



tree in front yard...



Tulips growing into the hydrangea


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie18fan said:


> We are blooming here in the Willamette Valley as well...
> the blackberries are growing...this is them...hiding my flowerbeds...covering the grape vines and Bob...
> 
> View attachment 292069
> 
> the other direction...
> View attachment 292070
> 
> 
> the lilac tree...I didn't know I was supposed to trim it...
> View attachment 292071
> 
> 
> tree in front yard...
> View attachment 292072
> 
> 
> Tulips growing into the hydrangea
> 
> View attachment 292073
> View attachment 292074


I want to see a picture of your giant rhubarb


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> I want to see a picture of your giant rhubarb



It's just now coming back from it's winter rot die-off....and the cherry blossoms are a mess...biggest it made last summer was 7.5 ft, biggest leaf ever shown was 8 ft...I can find a picture of that if you want...


----------



## bouaboua

Hello and are you ready for Friday and weekend??


----------



## Maggie3fan

bouaboua said:


> Hello and are you ready for Friday and weekend??
> 
> View attachment 292128
> View attachment 292129
> View attachment 292130
> View attachment 292131
> View attachment 292132


Orchids? Whatever...they are beautiful...


----------



## Yvonne G

The kale in my little mini garden has developed a really ugly mealy bug. . . not the soft, light grey model, but a dark charcoal grey, ugly mealy bug. Yesterday I harvested all the 'clean' leaves then pulled up the plants and discarded them.


----------



## Relic

If you've never experienced Voodoo Lily _(Amorphophallus konjac)_ you haven't lived. Sends up a single flower stalk in early spring. Smells like a dumpster full of rotted meat. Attracts & is pollinated by flies that are drawn to the odor. Bloom stalks die off to later be replaced by a single massive leaf. Coolest plant I have EVER had.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Relic said:


> If you've never experienced Voodoo Lily _(Amorphophallus konjac)_ you haven't lived. Sends up a single flower stalk in early spring. Smells like a dumpster full of rotted meat. Attracts & is pollinated by flies that are drawn to the odor. Bloom stalks die off to later be replaced by a single massive leaf. Coolest plant I have EVER had.



I have seen this plant...so cool looking, but with all the dog crap smells from my neighbors yard who does not pick up his dog poop...I'm not sure I would like the dead smell from that plant...


----------



## queen koopa

Relic said:


> If you've never experienced Voodoo Lily _(Amorphophallus konjac)_ you haven't lived. Sends up a single flower stalk in early spring. Smells like a dumpster full of rotted meat. Attracts & is pollinated by flies that are drawn to the odor. Bloom stalks die off to later be replaced by a single massive leaf. Coolest plant I have EVER had.


Dumpster of rotted meat!!? Hahaha ewe. What is its purpose?!


----------



## Relic

queen koopa said:


> Dumpster of rotted meat!!? Hahaha ewe. What is its purpose?!


That stench of death is what attracts the flies that serve as pollinators...and it drives my wife as close to filing for divorce as drinking and carousing would. I usually keep the tubers (bulbs) out of the pots over winter, hence they all bloom inside the garage where I store them, and if you didn't know better you would swear Jeffrey Dahmer was stashing victims at our house...


----------



## queen koopa

Relic said:


> That stench of death is what attracts the flies that serve as pollinators...and it drives my wife as close to filing for divorce as drinking and carousing would. I usually keep the tubers (bulbs) out of the pots over winter, hence they all bloom inside the garage where I store them, and if you didn't know better you would swear Jeffrey Dahmer was stashing victims at our house...


Alrighty... And why did you start keep them? Do the flys pollenate any other plants?


----------



## Relic

queen koopa said:


> Alrighty... And why did you start keep them? Do the flys pollenate any other plants?


Well, it was because I couldn't acquire/house/propagate the big brother: _Amorphophallus titanum, _which produces the famous corpse flower - the largest flower in the world. It is usually only grown in great green houses because of it's great size. And I can't only rhapsodize about the odor they create!


----------



## Yvonne G

Here's my garden before I pulled out the kale:




Just kidding.

Here's my garden:


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Here's my garden before I pulled out the kale:
> 
> View attachment 292194
> 
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> Here's my garden:
> 
> View attachment 292195
> View attachment 292196




Have you grown tree kale or tree collards before?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Have you grown tree kale or tree collards before?


No. I didn't know there was such an animal.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> Here's my garden before I pulled out the kale:
> 
> View attachment 292194
> 
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> Here's my garden:
> 
> View attachment 292195
> View attachment 292196





Yvonne G said:


> Here's my garden before I pulled out the kale:
> 
> View attachment 292194
> 
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> Here's my garden:
> 
> View attachment 292195
> View attachment 292196



Oh my gosh! My sister is developing a sense of humor!!! I was picturing your property and trying to figure out where that plant was...lol


----------



## bouaboua

My wife is competing with squirrels and blue jay every day.


----------



## Sa Ga

Prairie Mom said:


> Here are some favorite photos of "manure day" at our friends' ranch. Shortly after these photos were taken, I would be seen holding a shovel and yelling..."KIDS, DON'T YOU REALIZE YOU'RE THROWING COW POOP AT EACH OTHER!?!?!?"
> 
> What??? Ranches have manure and I use manure from this ranch in my GARDEN---SEE...It totally works on a garden thread..
> <.er hum!>
> View attachment 101692
> 
> 
> View attachment 101693
> 
> My sweet husband and son
> 
> View attachment 101694
> 
> oldest and youngest daughter
> 
> View attachment 101695
> 
> My third daughter is in red -------------------The poop yelling took place shortly after this butterfly barn photo


What a beautiful family!


----------



## bouaboua

Today~

My wife --1

squirrels and blue jay -- 0


----------



## Yvonne G

That's a pretty tree, but I wouldn't want the mess. Does Irene do anything with the fruit? Can it? Make jam?


----------



## Oxalis

queen koopa said:


> Miracle Grow makes an organic potting mix now. I use it.


I just tried it for some indoor Broadlead Testudo Mix from TortoiseSupply.com. The plants seem to like it indoors.


----------



## Oxalis

We just moved over the late winter to a new house with a lovely yard of many trees, including white pines and apple trees. We have a tree closer to the house that is just starting to bud. We think it's some sort of walnut tree, but we're not sure. If it is, we'll pick another spot in the yard for the tortoise enclosure. Any ideas?


----------



## waretrop

@*Yvonne G* Congrats on the Voodoo Lily ...They are great...


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> That's a pretty tree, but I wouldn't want the mess. Does Irene do anything with the fruit? Can it? Make jam?


Irene and her Mom just eat them. She also share some with a friend of ours.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Yvonne G said:


> Here's my garden before I pulled out the kale:
> 
> View attachment 292194
> 
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> Here's my garden:
> 
> View attachment 292195
> View attachment 292196


I thought you didn’t have a phone?
Are you carrying you’re PC with you?


----------



## Yvonne G

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> I thought you didn’t have a phone?
> Are you carrying you’re PC with you?


You mean for the pictures? I have a quite nice little Kodak camera.


----------



## Yvonne G

The cactus I'm showing you is the one up against the house, not the one in front of it. The tall blue one. The cactus has been growing in that bed for about 25 years and I think this is the first time it's ever bloomed. What a small insignificant flower for such a tall cactus (Pilosocereus pachycladus). Please disregard the old, junky house behind the cacti. It's the original house that was built on this property many, many years ago, used only for storage now:


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> You mean for the pictures? I have a quite nice little Kodak camera.


I don't have a Smart fone either...I also use a [email protected]'s beginning to look like you and I have gone from being really cool...to being dinosaurs...I wish someone can show me how to take better close ups...


----------



## Relic

Yvonne G said:


> The cactus I'm showing you is the one up against the house, not the one in front of it. The tall blue one. The cactus has been growing in that bed for about 25 years and I think this is the first time it's ever bloomed. What a small insignificant flower for such a tall cactus (Pilosocereus pachycladus). Please disregard the old, junky house behind the cacti. It's the original house that was built on this property many, many years ago, used only for storage now:
> 
> View attachment 292605
> View attachment 292606
> View attachment 292607


Magnum cactus!


----------



## Oxalis

maggie18fan said:


> I don't have a Smart fone either...I also use a [email protected]'s beginning to look like you and I have gone from being really cool...to being dinosaurs...I wish someone can show me how to take better close ups...
> View attachment 292603
> View attachment 292604


I don't have a smartphone and I'm in my 30s. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings all

one of our Bearded Irises looking pretty fine..


----------



## Maggie3fan

People are gonna think purple is my favorite color...
Clematis



Jessie's Song...


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Blooms o


Yvonne G said:


> The cactus I'm showing you is the one up against the house, not the one in front of it. The tall blue one. The cactus has been growing in that bed for about 25 years and I think this is the first time it's ever bloomed. What a small insignificant flower for such a tall cactus (Pilosocereus pachycladus). Please disregard the old, junky house behind the cacti. It's the original house that was built on this property many, many years ago, used only for storage now:
> 
> View attachment 292605
> View attachment 292606
> Blooms or no blooms it's still a beautiful plant. I wish I could grow cactus like that here in the mid atlantic east coast area


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

maggie18fan said:


> I don't have a Smart fone either...I also use a [email protected]'s beginning to look like you and I have gone from being really cool...to being dinosaurs...I wish someone can show me how to take better close ups...
> View attachment 292603
> View attachment 292604


how do y’all Go in here? A PC


----------



## Warren

Just want to share a few flowers blooming in my yard. Have to move the clematis but the cactus are looking good.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Warren said:


> Just want to share a few flowers blooming in my yard. Have to move the clematis but the cactus are looking good.
> View attachment 292823
> View attachment 292824
> View attachment 292826
> View attachment 292830


i’ve always wanted to have cactus growing but not the ones with the prickly things.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Beautiful Clematis...the purple Clematis is the first one for me...I'm going to plant more....


----------



## Maro2Bear

Warren said:


> Just want to share a few flowers blooming in my yard. Have to move the clematis but the cactus are looking good.
> View attachment 292823
> View attachment 292824
> View attachment 292826
> View attachment 292830



Nice looking clematis & cactus pads. Our clematis is forming buds. Looks like you have one of those very hardy cactus plants that doesnt freeze back during Winter. (Mild one that we did have).


----------



## Maggy

I am wanting to grow some dandelions for my Hermanns tortoise. I am wondering if it is safe to use bone meal for fertilizer? Any other tips for planting, please comment!


----------



## Yvonne G

I just never get tired of the beauty of this bloom:





the first picture is for perspective, so you can see the size of the plant. Also, notice the smaller cactus to the left of the tall one, the small one with the yellow buds on it. That's one that our member, Len, sent me a couple years ago. It was just a pad.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

We had a warmer than normal winter and this spring has been very chilly, this morning when I woke up it was 38 degrees outside but it warmed up nicely pretty quick into the upper 60s with full sun. Even with the chilly temps things are coming along. This is my most colorful 3 cactus plants patch when they are blooming.

This is my favorite winter time feeding cactus. It's what I sent @Yvonne G

The banana plants are doing good, I have given more away this spring than any spring before.

This is the begging of my garden plants, yellow squash,cucumber, and zucchini squash

And this is the prettiest time of the year for this maple

To the left in the back, the fig tree is full of small figs already. We are supposed to be in the 80s this weekend.


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow, Len! Even with your harsh winters, your growing season is much longer than ours. The banana trees you sent me a couple years ago aren't nearly as big as yours yet:





One of my problems is watering. I need to set up drip around them because I forget to water them.

And so many buds on your cactus. That's going to be a beauty in a few days!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I think your banana plants are doing pretty good considering how small their root balls were when you got them. I wouldn't be surprised if you get some new sprouts around them soon. The squash and cucumber plants were hot house grown by the Amish in southern Maryland and already had fruit on them when I go them.


----------



## Yvonne G

So I asked my friend, Google, how to get rid of horseweed. He told me that Round-up would only kill it if you sprayed when it was cold. I went out very early one morning, when it was about 45F degrees, and sprayed both horse pastures. Every other weed in the horseless pastures was killed but the horseweed was still growing strong.

I asked my friend, Google, once again how to get rid of horseweed. This time he told me that horseweed has an anti-herbicide coating on the leaves, so weed killing sprays don't work. Besides seeds, the plant sends roots along underground that sprout new plants up above ground every so often. And if I want to spray it with herbicide, I have to do it when the plants are very young, as the young leaves don't have the anti-herbicide coating. So I took my handy dandy 40v ion battery operated weed whacker out to the pastures and spent a couple weeks knocking the horseweed clear down to just below the surface of the ground, then I mixed up a strong batch of Round-up and sprayed both pastures, paying special attention to the little stub stems just below the surface. Didn't make a bit of difference. Stupid weed just keeps growing.







These two images are from my friend, Google. I just wanted to show you what it looks like.


----------



## Zoeclare

I'm getting some serious cactus envy from reading this thread!


----------



## Yvonne G

I had my camera with me as I walked down to get my mail this evening, so I snapped a few pictures of the cactus blooms. I love the color of the second one:







The golden barrels are about a foot across at the widest point. The picture doesn't do them justice.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Yvonne G said:


> I had my camera with me as I walked down to get my mail this evening, so I snapped a few pictures of the cactus blooms. I love the color of the second one:
> View attachment 296259
> View attachment 296260
> View attachment 296261
> View attachment 296262
> View attachment 296263
> 
> 
> The golden barrels are about a foot across at the widest point. The picture doesn't do them justice.


Wow!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

The one in the fourth pic looks to be a tangled mess with excess fruit. Does it bloom all year or just hold the fruit a very long time?


----------



## Yvonne G

No it just blooms in the Spring. You can knock the 'fruit' off quite easily, a strong wind does it, otherwise it just sits there forever. And yes, it IS a tangled mess!! I'd hate to fall into it. Last night I noticed a lot of the fruit on the ground around the mailbox, which is down hill of the cactus plant. I worried that a cat may have been caught up in the bush, but upon further inspection, a dead branch from the tree had fallen into the bush.


----------



## Yvonne G

Last time my tortoise partner, William, was here I had him cut down the Empress Tree as close to the ground as the saw would fit. I figured that would kill it. It's a beautiful tree, and it has very pretty flowers, however it also has hard shelled seed pods that could choke a tortoise, and it's in the Babcock tortoise yard.

This Spring it came back bigger and better than ever! The leaves are about 2' across at their widest point. I really hate to cut it down, so I'm asking all you gardening officionados if there's a way to keep it from making seed pods?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> Last time my tortoise partner, William, was here I had him cut down the Empress Tree as close to the ground as the saw would fit. I figured that would kill it. It's a beautiful tree, and it has very pretty flowers, however it also has hard shelled seed pods that could choke a tortoise, and it's in the Babcock tortoise yard.
> 
> This Spring it came back bigger and better than ever! The leaves are about 2' across at their widest point. I really hate to cut it down, so I'm asking all you gardening officionados if there's a way to keep it from making seed pods?
> 
> View attachment 296323
> View attachment 296324


I can't help with your question, but maybe they don't produce seed pods on new growth like my mulberry trees don't get berries on their new growth. Thats why I cut them way back to the trunk every other year or 2 and just trim them to a manageable height in the between years. This year the trees I didn't cut or trim back so I would have plenty of leaves for early spring feeding are loaded with berries which is unusal. Today I had to cut a mulberry tree at ground level when I tore down an enclosure that hasn't been used for several years and the tree was growing to close to a needle palm and Walker couldn't fit between them without destroying the palm. When he found that new area with a large Hosta he didn't waste any time to start eating the hosta. He usually doesn't get fed Hosta until late fall when they start going dormant.


----------



## Yvonne G

We'll see. Hopefully there won't be seeds!


----------



## Wenzer

I've been doing a lot of digging to learn about wildflowers and backyard weeds that I could forage for my RT. I did a little exploration of my yard just to see what I might find, which I believe I have found:

Narrowleaf Plantain
Broadleaf Plantain
White Clover
Virginia Pepperweed
Black Medic (I think)

From my research, I understand that all of these (EXCEPT for black medic) are safe to feed 

There is a problem with being able to use my (literal) backyard weeds: I pay my neighbor to mow my yard, but he occasionally sprays weed killer around my walkway up to my porch, and in my driveway (I have asked him not to do this in the past but he has forgotten a few times. I don't know if he has sprayed any chemicals in my yard recently but it has been within this year for sure).

So my yard isn't a 100% safe place to forage from. But I'm also not positive where else around my area I could forage and not get in trouble.

I decided to go ahead and uproot some plants as a little project. I assure you these plants will not be going anywhere near my animals at the moment. But I essentially plan to transplant these uprooted weeds into some planters and let them grow until they go to seed. They will be grown indoors where I can be 100% sure they won't be sprayed again.

I'll harvest the seeds from these plants, leave the original plants outside where they can root again, if they want. Clean out the planters and set up fresh soil to plant the seeds. From there, I believe it should be entirely safe for me to feed from the planters. If I have any doubts, I can always go for a third "generation" haha.

I want to have several small planters available with various safe weeds growing so that I can keep one in my RT's indoor cage at all times, and just rotate them when the the first one is munched (I want to regrow them though, so I'm going to try and rotate them before the first planter gets too far gone lol. But at this point, seeds would be readily available from my plants anyways).

Yeah, I know, it's a lot of extra work for no real reason ? I _can_ just buy seeds off Amazon or somewhere... but I think my project sounds more fun!

I've got two nice broadleaf plantain transplants, one larger narrowleaf plantain and a couple of small offshoots with it, and several runners of white clover. I'm not going to do anything with the Virginia pepperweed right now just because it doesn't seem like a very "boisterous" kind of plant; it's mostly long stems with small, thin leaves. I don't think it would be worthwhile as food other than something toss in here and there, so I'm going to worry about that one later 

Here's some pics of the plants before I get them ready to plant. They've been rinsed with water to remove general debris and I've inspected them for any wilted or not-so-good looking parts, which I removed. I want to wash them in something that could help wash away any possible diseases or chemicals, though Im not sure what to use, so I'll be researching that. I'll apply a bit of cinnamon to them for anti-fungal and rooting agent to try and help them take to the planters better, especially the clover, since I didn't do a great job at picking them ? most of them have little to no roots haha... I can always try again!

Some pics of the plants below; would anyone mind confirming these for me? I'm fairly certain about the plantains since they are budding right now, and when I researched lookalike plants, their flowers/buds appeared to grow differently.

*I'm not positive if this is the correct subforum for this, but I couldn't find another that seemed applicable. Please let me know if this is incorrect!




























































































Gardening Experiment



__ Wenzer
__ Jun 15, 2020
__ 9


----------



## tortellinithetortoise

Have fun!
(I believe this is the appropriate subforum)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good luck.....very ambitious project.


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 296263
> 
> 
> The golden barrels are about a foot across at the widest point. The picture doesn't do them justice.


Awesome barrels! I just love 'em! 



Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 292605


@Yvonne G, what does your tortoise warning sign say?

I've been busy this late winter and early spring investigating our new yard, which includes an old orchard. We had lots of daffodil blooms when everything first started to warm up. We had some irises and globe thistle in the backyard. In late April, I found some lovely native trout lily growing near our driveway:




I also found some orange poppies that bloomed recently, but the wind from a rainstorm promptly blew their petals away.







Within the last few days, we've found some fruit growing on apple (or possibly) cherry trees. It's kind of exciting to see what grows the first year you're a new homeowner. So far, we've planted a dawn redwood (metasequoia) tree, a sycamore tree, and started our very own pawpaw patch! We also have some spicebush and viburnum to plant. And my husband couldn't go without his columbine flowers and some ferns, so I'm sure next year we'll be seeing some nice colors around the property.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oxalis said:


> Awesome barrels! I just love 'em!
> 
> 
> @Yvonne G, what does your tortoise warning sign say?




This one is on Dudley's fence:




And here's a close-up of the one you were asking about:




This one is in the SA leopard yard:


----------



## Yvonne G

Oxalis said:


> Awesome barrels! I just love 'em!
> 
> 
> @Yvonne G, what does your tortoise warning sign say?
> 
> I've been busy this late winter and early spring investigating our new yard, which includes an old orchard. We had lots of daffodil blooms when everything first started to warm up. We had some irises and globe thistle in the backyard. In late April, I found some lovely native trout lily growing near our driveway:
> 
> View attachment 297648
> 
> 
> I also found some orange poppies that bloomed recently, but the wind from a rainstorm promptly blew their petals away.
> 
> View attachment 297645
> 
> 
> View attachment 297646
> 
> 
> Within the last few days, we've found some fruit growing on apple (or possibly) cherry trees. It's kind of exciting to see what grows the first year you're a new homeowner. So far, we've planted a dawn redwood (metasequoia) tree, a sycamore tree, and started our very own pawpaw patch! We also have some spicebush and viburnum to plant. And my husband couldn't go without his columbine flowers and some ferns, so I'm sure next year we'll be seeing some nice colors around the property.


 
Love your plant pictures! Do you mean to tell me you spent all that time making a tortoise garden and then you moved house? Or am I getting you mixed up with someone else?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Warren said:


> Just want to share a few flowers blooming in my yard. Have to move the clematis but the cactus are looking good.
> View attachment 292823
> View attachment 292824
> View attachment 292826
> View attachment 292830


I LOVE Clematis...Your's is a great color. Didja see mine?


----------



## Maggie3fan

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> Wow!


Mail me one...my big one rotted away dead


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> This one is on Dudley's fence:
> 
> View attachment 297660
> 
> 
> And here's a close-up of the one you were asking about:
> 
> View attachment 297661
> 
> 
> This one is in the SA leopard yard:
> 
> View attachment 297662


I just love them!!  Our real estate agent gave us one as a house-warming gift:






Yvonne G said:


> Love your plant pictures! Do you mean to tell me you spent all that time making a tortoise garden and then you moved house? Or am I getting you mixed up with someone else?


No, you are correct. Steve had a great outdoor enclosure for about 6 years, but we really wanted to get out of the suburbs. We got out just before this lockdown, thank goodness. And now Steve's new enclosure will be 5 times as big!


----------



## Wenzer

Update!

Attempt #1 is a (tentative) failure.

The plants dried out and wilted very quickly after digging them up, and although I planted them ASAP, they seem to have wilted too much and I don't know if they will bounce back.

That being said, I have yet to get a good look at their root systems after they were planted. Im not very experienced in horticulture, and I know even less about weeds like these. This may be incorrect, but I have a bit of a hunch that if their root systems are still fairly healthy and intact, I may be able to "restart" the plants.

My first attempt consisted of using small planters/containers with drainage holes, and a potting medium of organic, plain topsoil mixed with spaghnum peat moss (the stuff I had on hand haha).

I placed them outside near the same areas where they were dug up, so they would get an amount of sun they were already use to getting.

I'm going try again and do things differently to try and see what I can improve and if I can make it work  I'll describe my intended changes in a moment, I'm going to switch from mobile to my laptop to type.

--

This time around, I'm going to try and grab just one or two plants I think. I suppose it was a little ambitious to try and do all of those plants at once! There's plenty out there though so now worries about that haha.

I will probably use the same potting medium and use small planters/containers again. Instead of placing them directly outside right after planting, I'm going to keep them indoors for the first day or two to try and reduce drying them out via the sun. I'll place them near a window with indirect sunlight, I may also set up one of my succulent grow lights on them at first.

I also want to treat these ones a little bit like seedlings, as they are pretty fragile and react similarly to how my first plants did. I think if I loosely wrap some clear plastic/saran wrap around them for the first few days. I want to try and maintain the humidity better in hopes that they don't immediately wilt again. If things go well I will see about moving them outdoors to adjust them.


----------



## Canadian Mojo

You should actually reduce the light transplants get for a week or two to give them a chance to reestablish. Keep them in the shade until they perk up, then move them to sunnier locations. Another common technique is to reduce the amount of leaves so the roots have an easier time. The leaves produce food for the plant, but they draw a lot of water so if you've ripped off a bunch of roots digging them up you have to adjust the balance.


----------



## Wenzer

Canadian Mojo said:


> You should actually reduce the light transplants get for a week or two to give them a chance to reestablish. Keep them in the shade until they perk up, then move them to sunnier locations. Another common technique is to reduce the amount of leaves so the roots have an easier time. The leaves produce food for the plant, but they draw a lot of water so if you've ripped off a bunch of roots digging them up you have to adjust the balance.



Oh I see! Thank you for this!! I'll leave the plant lights off of them, then. Do you think the loose plastic wrap around them would be helpful?

I removed several leaves and pieces that were damage or icky looking on these first plants. Do you think it's beneficial to remove the flowering buds that are growing? I know they take more energy to focus on growing them, though with more foliage removed it may be too hard on the plant I'm thinking...?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wenzer said:


> Oh I see! Thank you for this!! I'll leave the plant lights off of them, then. Do you think the loose plastic wrap around them would be helpful?
> 
> I removed several leaves and pieces that were damage or icky looking on these first plants. Do you think it's beneficial to remove the flowering buds that are growing? I know they take more energy to focus on growing them, though with more foliage removed it may be too hard on the plant I'm thinking...?



Increasing the humidity around your transpant will help it out, as will the removal of flowering buds. You could actually use a large ziplock bag around your pot to help limit the transpiration. Keep them out of the sun & heat.

PS - _Transpiration is the process of water movement through a plant and its evaporation from aerial parts, such as leaves, stems and flowers. ... Leaf surfaces are dotted with pores called stomata, and in most plants they are more numerous on the undersides of the foliage._


----------



## Canadian Mojo

Pay particular attention to the keeping them out of the sun and heat if you do put a bag over them or you will very quickly end up with steamed vegetables. 

Removing flowers and seeds is a good idea for the reasons you're thinking.


----------



## Yvonne G

Anyone know how to kill sedge that doesn't harm turtles and fish? I chop it to the ground with the weedeater, but the stems are so tough it makes the weedeater work so hard the battery only lasts for about 10 minutes.


----------



## Wenzer

Update ?

So I had left the previous plants in the container they had been planted in, even though they "died off". I had a feeling they'd bounce back if only a little, and I wasn't disappointed! The plantains seem to have taken the opportunity to show some fresh growth, especially the two broadleaf plants!

The narrowleaf looks like it's getting there but it still had a lot of dried/dead foliage and some pieces that were getting gooey, so I removed those things, hopefully I didn't remove too much. I think it will be okay, though. I had tossed the clover into this container as well when I realized the plants were drying out, but seems they were too far gone and/or got flooded. We had some nice storms and showers today too.






Since it rained yesterday and today, I was able to find some dandelion puffs in the backyard since we can't mow yet haha. I collected quite a few seeds and I'm going to plant a few for more variety. I don't expect any issues with these though; I've propagated dandelion seeds in the past and it's really easy ? but I'm going to put this baggie with the remaining seeds in a dark container and stick them in the fridge for a week or two, as I'm curious about how well the seeds thrive as fresh propagation versus seeds that have gone through stratification.

... my life is just one big experiment ?


----------



## leoturt

Plant Newby here. I'm in zone 8.
Anyone have experience growing dwarf mulberry in a pot?

The mulberry (below) is still small but I want to plant it in a pot and grow as big as possible for being in a pot. Planting in the ground isn't an option. Will be high up on balcony and can get lots of sun.



So I'm wondering, how big should the pot get? Would a 25 inch wide pot be too big? (Below)


Should it be a wide pot or deep pot or neither?
What should I use for soil and any fertilizer? Should I use mulch? I have an blend of organic fish emulsion + forest bark stuff. I also have chicken manure to use with soil. I have pumice, aquariam water, and clay. I'm watching YouTube vids too to help and looking on google. I can't let this plant to die or else I'd have to wait till next year to be able to buy one again. Want the root system to grow fast and big. Bought the tree to feed the leaves for my leopard tortoise. I don't care much for the fruit, but obviously Ill eat them when they're ready next year.

And for fun..
Here is my hibiscus Red Dragon. I really badly wanted this type.



I already have a red hibiscus brilliant, but to me, I think the double pettle feature of the red dragon makes it look extra delicious for my tort..haha just my fantasy thinking. But it does look really nice too, but also not too much diff from my brilliant. I will repot this plant next week. I now have 2 hibiscus and 2 rose of Sharon. Wanted variety for my tort. I'm not feeding any of those plants until next spring cus I'm sure they all have pesticides on them. Sadly I don't think many new tort owners wait at all to feed their torts plants that were just bought from a garden centre of nursery.

Lastly, I bought this succulent cuz it will look cool, but it's not tort food.


----------



## leoturt

This is interesting. I've been planning on doing the exact same thing of grabbing safe wild weeds and potting them! Will be following this closely. I've been thinking if getting a little green house to keep them in during the winter. Have you ever considered it? Or maybe don't plan on going that long into winter?


----------



## Wenzer

leoturt said:


> This is interesting. I've been planning on doing the exact same thing of grabbing safe wild weeds and potting them! Will be following this closely. I've been thinking if getting a little green house to keep them in during the winter. Have you ever considered it? Or maybe don't plan on going that long into winter?



I've also considered a greenhouse, perhaps for the fall and/or indoors. I already keep indoor succulents and cacti as a hobby from before bringing the turtles home, with some grow lights as supplement during gloomy weather/winter. I will have to bring any plants in over the winter because of the area I live in (Illinois, US) we get some pretty wet and cold winters lol. All of my plants are container-planted though.
A greenhouse (there's some fairly priced ones on Walmart and Amazon that aren't really huge but they do provide a good amount of shelf space! Ive seen them from $20-60 generally) would be nice, I think, even for indoors at my house, during the winter. I don't think it's a necessity for me, personally, though.

Edit- I realized my reply may be a bit confusing because I kind of skipped some information haha... Sorry! I meant to say that with my succulents and cacti indoors with some grow lights, I do plan to try and keep some of the plants going through winter! Im also borrowing the lights right now so I can keep the newly planted dandelion seeds indoors where I can control the environment better.


----------



## MichaelL

Wow! Good luck, I have transplanted and done some stuff with weeds like you are. Just be careful with the root systems, on some weeds they are extra sensitive. But you're doing good! 

Also, regarding Virginia Pepperweed, I am pretty familiar with it. In the spring when it starts to grow, the leaves are much bigger and my russians loved them a lot. As the heat intensified and they "bolted," growing upwards and having seeds, the leaves became very thin and small, and now all that's left is very small leaves and mainly seeds, like in your picture. When they start having the seeds, the leaves shrunk and it isn't good food anymore for them. This is a pic of what the plant looks like young. In spring you should transplant, very palatable and apparently pretty healthy.


----------



## Wenzer

MichaelL said:


> Wow! Good luck, I have transplanted and done some stuff with weeds like you are. Just be careful with the root systems, on some weeds they are extra sensitive. But you're doing good!
> 
> Also, regarding Virginia Pepperweed, I am pretty familiar with it. In the spring when it starts to grow, the leaves are much bigger and my russians loved them a lot. As the heat intensified and they "bolted," growing upwards and having seeds, the leaves became very thin and small, and now all that's left is very small leaves and mainly seeds, like in your picture. When they start having the seeds, the leaves shrunk and it isn't good food anymore for them. This is a pic of what the plant looks like young. In spring you should transplant, very palatable and apparently pretty healthy.
> 
> View attachment 298189
> View attachment 298192



Oh that is super good to know!! Maybe tomorrow I can take a look at the ones in my yard and see if there's an easy way to get the seeds from them. I'll look for them again in the spring too 

I should actually get a better picture of where the virginia pepperweed is in my yard: when I first moved in here, there was some kind of metal cylinder (kind of reminds me of a large tire rim lol) set up a little ways from the back porch, I think it may have been used as a fire pit, it seemed like there were some coal remnants. Right now, the whole thing is packed full of the virginia pepperweed! My neighbor mows around it for me but I haven't taken any time recently to go pull up some of the weed-y areas that he cant mow (which I'm kind of glad I didn't, now! I can try to utilize them for the russian tortoise ? ).


----------



## Tom

The bigger the pot, the more the roots can expand. I'd just use some potting soil and go easy with the fertilizer.

I don't know how it works in Canada, but down here all decorative plants are grown with systemic pesticides. You can feed them to your tortoise for at least one year. If you didn't grow that hibiscus from seed or cutting, then I'd be careful.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've always been told when repotting only go one size bigger. So I would start with a medium-sized pot and repot as needed (when getting root bound). 

I like pots with straight up and down sides as it's easier to get the plant out when repotting.

Also, I like clay pots because they're porous and 'breathe' better.


----------



## leoturt

Tom said:


> The bigger the pot, the more the roots can expand. I'd just use some potting soil and go easy with the fertilizer.
> 
> I don't know how it works in Canada, but down here all decorative plants are grown with systemic pesticides. You can feed them to your tortoise for at least one year. If you didn't grow that hibiscus from seed or cutting, then I'd be careful.


My 2 ROS I bought from local garden stores are from 'Proven Winners'. My 2 hibiscus are both 'Monrovia'. I think they're both US companies. But anyways, some garden store lady told me that all of these plants use systemic, specific pesticides or something along those along I can't remember. I bought what I think should be a year's worth of organic, dried mulberry leaves and hibiscus flowers for my baby tort.


----------



## leoturt

Yvonne G said:


> I've always been told when repotting only go one size bigger. So I would start with a medium-sized pot and repot as needed (when getting root bound).
> 
> I like pots with straight up and down sides as it's easier to get the plant out when repotting.
> 
> Also, I like clay pots because they're porous and 'breathe' better.


Hmm I'll try to get a clay pot. I won't get a huge pot like the one I posted but 2 sizes bigger instead so the roots can grow well. I want to avoid the roots from even starting to get root bound before repotting again later. I literally just read online a few minutes ago that getting too huge a pot can cause root rot cus of all the excess soil that stay moist which helps the harmful microbes to destroy the roots


----------



## Lynda362

bouaboua said:


> You can see my torts are enjoying the sun bath next to the garden that she planted some yams.........with every opportunity, they will try to have few bite of them.......
> 
> All the credit to my Mother in-law! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> View attachment 101708
> 
> 
> View attachment 101709
> 
> 
> View attachment 101710
> 
> View attachment 101713
> 
> View attachment 101714
> 
> View attachment 101715
> View attachment 101716


What type of tortoise are they and how old? Also, that one guy just climbed out like a spider!!


----------



## KarenSoCal

leoturt said:


> Anyone have experience growing dwarf mulberry in a pot?



You're going to end up with a pretty big pot. These are my 2 dwarf mulberries, planted 2 years ago.



And this was when I first got them.




I had lots of berries this spring. Delicious!


----------



## leoturt

KarenSoCal said:


> You're going to end up with a pretty big pot. These are my 2 dwarf mulberries, planted 2 years ago.
> View attachment 298269
> 
> 
> And this was when I first got them.
> 
> View attachment 298271
> 
> 
> I had lots of berries this spring. Delicious!


Wow! I didn't think they'd be that big already by 2 years. Lots of leaves too!
I might actually be able to plant the tree in 2 years or less cus we will have moved by then. Thanks for posting those pics.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

KarenSoCal said:


> You're going to end up with a pretty big pot. These are my 2 dwarf mulberries, planted 2 years ago.
> View attachment 298269
> 
> 
> And this was when I first got them.
> 
> View attachment 298271
> 
> 
> I had lots of berries this spring. Delicious!


Do you need to water often? just wondering how they do in the desert. Here they grow like weeds and pop up everywhere and anywhere just like rose of sharon.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Turtulas-Len said:


> Do you need to water often? just wondering how they do in the desert. Here they grow like weeds and pop up everywhere and anywhere just like rose of sharon.


I've been watering every 2 or 3 days in the heat. Today we topped out at 116° with low humidity. All the plants look stressed, especially when the wind and sand blows.


----------



## leoturt

KarenSoCal said:


> You're going to end up with a pretty big pot. These are my 2 dwarf mulberries, planted 2 years ago.
> View attachment 298269
> 
> 
> And this was when I first got them.
> 
> View attachment 298271
> 
> 
> I had lots of berries this spring. Delicious!


Whats the exact name of your dwarves? Mine is morus nigra, I think it looks a bit diff from yours but that's just a quick guess.


----------



## leoturt

does 1 potted grown dwarf mulberry have enough leaves for 1 grown leopard tort to eat each year?


----------



## leoturt

Is it fine if 2 opuntia pads are planted in the same pot? Will they both grow up big and fine or not? They're both young still bit will they be able to get really big together?


----------



## Maro2Bear

leoturt said:


> Is it fine if 2 opuntia pads are planted in the same pot? Will they both grow up big and fine or not? They're both young still bit will they be able to get really big together?
> View attachment 298648



Yes....you can grow a pot full. Here’s mine...


----------



## leoturt

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....you can grow a pot full. Here’s mine...
> 
> View attachment 298655


Awesome!
The other pot, what happened to the ones that look like they got a big part of them chewed off?
Do they still grow new pads?


----------



## Maro2Bear

leoturt said:


> Awesome!
> The other pot, what happened to the ones that look like they got a big part of them chewed off?
> Do they still grow new pads?



Yep, chewed off by our Sully. Two of three look fine & will keep growing. One is iffy...


----------



## Maggie3fan




----------



## Pastel Tortie

maggie3fan said:


> View attachment 298806


Is that an azalea? Or rhododendron?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

A few pics from the front yard today.The original banana plant patch

Two cactus growing in cement planters


A cholla that always looks like it's on the verge of death but keeps on going.

Palm trees getting ready to go to seed

more banana and a couple different types of cactus plants

A volunteer ROS just off the front porch

Some more ROS

A lot going on here

I like this one not sure of the real name. I call it a moon glory, It blooms at night with very large white blooms.


----------



## Warren

Turtulas-Len said:


> A few pics from the front yard today.The original banana plant patch
> View attachment 298839
> Two cactus growing in cement planters
> View attachment 298840
> View attachment 298841
> A cholla that always looks like it's on the verge of death but keeps on going.
> View attachment 298842
> Palm trees getting ready to go to seed
> View attachment 298845
> more banana and a couple different types of cactus plants
> View attachment 298846
> A volunteer ROS just off the front porch
> View attachment 298847
> Some more ROS
> View attachment 298848
> A lot going on here
> View attachment 298849
> I like this one not sure of the real name. I call it a moon glory, It blooms at night with very large white blooms.
> View attachment 298851


Nice flowers, I had some of those Moonflowers . I surprized that you have banana plants growing in VA. Didn't thing they would survive. May have to get one for my yarn here in MD.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Warren said:


> Nice flowers, I had some of those Moonflowers . I surprized that you have banana plants growing in VA. Didn't thing they would survive. May have to get one for my yarn here in MD.


As the crow flies I'm not far from you, on the Potomac near the 301 bridge. They should do good for you.


----------



## leoturt

Whats 'volunteer' rose of Sharon? Google won't tell me


----------



## Turtulas-Len

leoturt said:


> Whats 'volunteer' rose of Sharon? Google won't tell me


It's one that started from a fallen seed, not planted purpose. I get many every year, most I pull up but some start in a good spot so I let them grow.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pastel Tortie said:


> Is that an azalea? Or rhododendron?


Rhoady


----------



## Maggie3fan

Turtulas-Len said:


> It's one that started from a fallen seed, not planted purpose. I get many every year, most I pull up but some start in a good spot so I let them grow.


For the first time I am pulling up and hacking up volunteer ROS. All, well a lot, of my neighbors have them now. I've given them to anybody I know.
I don't have flowers yet, it's been low 60's and rain too long. But all the plants have buds now. Our season is just behind yours I'm thinkin.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

maggie3fan said:


> For the first time I am pulling up and hacking up volunteer ROS. All, well a lot, of my neighbors have them now. I've given them to anybody I know.
> I don't have flowers yet, it's been low 60's and rain too long. But all the plants have buds now. Our season is just behind yours I'm thinkin.


Only 2 in the back yard have bloomed, all the others which are volunteer from some that I had in pots have buds but very few have opened.


----------



## leoturt

I'm in Western Canada and none of my 2 ROS have bloomed but have buds. I've read they should bloom soon. Some of our fruit trees are very late this season.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Will ROS survive in the desert? Zone 10? If so, would someone send me some cuttings? I don't think plants would survive the trip...it's hitting 110-115° here now.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

KarenSoCal said:


> Will ROS survive in the desert? Zone 10? If so, would someone send me some cuttings? I don't think plants would survive the trip...it's hitting 110-115° here now.


I don't know how they will do where you live, But if you will send me your address I will get a box together next week and send you some. I also can send some other stuff at the same time if you want to try other plants.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Turtulas-Len said:


> I don't know how they will do where you live, But if you will send me your address I will get a box together next week and send you some. I also can send some other stuff at the same time if you want to try other plants.


Turtulas-Len you are really nice.


----------



## leoturt

Turtulas-Len said:


> Do you need to water often? just wondering how they do in the desert. Here they grow like weeds and pop up everywhere and anywhere just like rose of sharon.


That's pretty cool how they they are common.
Here..their like nowhere to be seen ??


----------



## Yvonne G

@Turtulas-Len sent me some palm tree seeds a couple years ago. I planted them in an oblong pot, and will plant them in the ground when I think they're big enough. I think this is their third summer in the pot:




When I was bringing the plants out of the greenhouse a few weeks ago I found this pot full of volunteers under the shelf, where it was in extremely low light:




Then later today when I was watering, I saw this pot of volunteers that wasn't there volunteering last week when I watered:




It's a wonder Len doesn't live in a palm tree forest. I have palm tree volunteers coming up all the time, all over the yard! (Not that I'm complaining. It's giving me ideas on making a palm tree wall on the west side of the property for afternoon shade)


----------



## Jacqui

One of my volunteer plants


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> @Turtulas-Len sent me some palm tree seeds a couple years ago. I planted them in an oblong pot, and will plant them in the ground when I think they're big enough. I think this is their third summer in the pot:
> 
> View attachment 300462
> 
> 
> When I was bringing the plants out of the greenhouse a few weeks ago I found this pot full of volunteers under the shelf, where it was in extremely low light:
> 
> View attachment 300463
> 
> 
> Then later today when I was watering, I saw this pot of volunteers that wasn't there volunteering last week when I watered:
> 
> View attachment 300464
> 
> 
> It's a wonder Len doesn't live in a palm tree forest. I have palm tree volunteers coming up all the time, all over the yard! (Not that I'm complaining. It's giving me ideas on making a palm tree wall on the west side of the property for afternoon shade)


I don't get volunteers. I harvest the seeds each year and many drop to the ground while doing this. They may be like the moon plant seeds and not able to survive the winter weather above ground here. If I plant seeds in the spring to summer from either some will germinate, grow and survive through the next winter. also they may not show up until the following year. I have thousands of palm seeds in storage from years past and hoping some day to find someone that wants them. Going to have a bumper crop of seeds this year too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> I don't get volunteers. I harvest the seeds each year and many drop to the ground while doing this. They may be like the moon plant seeds and not able to survive the winter weather above ground here. If I plant seeds in the spring to summer from either some will germinate, grow and survive through the next winter. also they may not show up until the following year. I have thousands of palm seeds in storage from years past and hoping some day to find someone that wants them. Going to have a bumper crop of seeds this year too.


Would you show us pictures of the fruit the seeds come from?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> Would you show us pictures of the fruit the seeds come from?


What I sent you is the dried fruit with the seed inside. One seed each. It's just a green ball shape before drying out. Nothing like the moon plant which is a large round pod with very sharp spikes with many seeds inside. It splits open after drying out to release the seeds.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Here are some other seeds I been waiting a couple years for.Took these pics earlier today.


I had several of these plants until an Impressed tortoise ate them all. This plant showed up a couple years ago and I've been waiting for it to go to seed. Here's the whole plant from above.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> Here are some other seeds I been waiting a couple years for.Took these pics earlier today.
> View attachment 300629
> View attachment 300628
> I had several of these plants until an Impressed tortoise ate them all. This plant showed up a couple years ago and I've been waiting for it to go to seed. Here's the whole plant from above.
> View attachment 300630
> View attachment 300631


Lol between my bad eyes and the phone size picture, my first thought in the first picture was that there was a mushroom growing in that plant. Lol


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Can somebody help me identify this Plant.


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Yvonne G

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> Can somebody help me identify this Plant.
> View attachment 300784


arugula???


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Yvonne G said:


> arugula???


I’m also thinking that. It smells Ann’s taste like it.


----------



## Jacqui

I finally got some cactus ? growing.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Jacqui said:


> I finally got some cactus ? growing.
> View attachment 301130


How colorful! Are the forks there to teach your tortoises table manners? ?


----------



## Jacqui

Pastel Tortie said:


> How colorful! Are the forks there to teach your tortoises table manners? ?



How did you ever guess?


----------



## Yvonne G

Anybody know why my figs are splitting open? It's a young tree, only about 4' tall. I water deeply once a week. The figs are ALMOST full size, green, and maybe about a week away from ripening. Thick green skin but bright red inside.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Anybody know why my figs are splitting open? It's a young tree, only about 4' tall. I water deeply once a week. The figs are ALMOST full size, green, and maybe about a week away from ripening. Thick green skin but bright red inside.


Heat stress?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Heat stress?


Could be. . . it's been very hot.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 300796


Oh, pretty!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Thistles are starting to bloom.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> Thistles are starting to bloom.
> View attachment 301322



Are you keeping it? Here they are noxious weeds and at first sight, I kill them.


----------



## Jacqui

Looked what I see on one of my volunteers.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> Are you keeping it? Here they are noxious weeds and at first sight, I kill them.


Yes, The leaves are another additive to a varied diet and butterflies love the blooms.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our banana grove is loving the heat & humidity of Maryland. Me, not so much. Our Sully, gets the extra leaves, heat & humidity!


----------



## Jacqui

Maro2Bear said:


> Our banana grove is loving the heat & humidity of Maryland. Me, not so much. Our Sully, gets the extra leaves, heat & humidity!
> 
> View attachment 301411
> View attachment 301412


Nice and yes I am jealous.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our Mexican sunflowers are now starting to flower. Should provide nice colors from now ‘til Frost.


----------



## Oxalis

Been busy with the new house here. I think most of our plants survived the recent heat wave (I almost didn't). Here are some daylilies next to our back deck that the previous homeowners planted. I might replace them with some native wildflowers someday.




It looks like some gourd seed mixed in with my New Jersey tea plant (_Ceanothus americanus_) when I transplanted it from our old yard. I have a few gourds that the animals haven't eaten ... yet.




I found one of our many tree frogs hiding under our deck railing. We often find them hiding in our patio umbrella when we open it.




Our yard has been a deer nursery this year and we've loved watching them. This last night we saw a couple moms with a total of 3 babies. They've been well behaved and haven't bothered the baby plants we've surrounded with fencing. ? Hubby and I found a particular apple tree in our orchard where the deer had bedded down in the long grass. Amazingly, there are plenty of apples left! Maybe I'll get some photos of our fruit trees in the morning.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Our Mexican sunflowers are now starting to flower. Should provide nice colors from now ‘til Frost.
> 
> View attachment 301425


Nobody likes a show off


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> Nobody likes a show off





Oxalis said:


> Been busy with the new house here. I think most of our plants survived the recent heat wave (I almost didn't). Here are some daylilies next to our back deck that the previous homeowners planted. I might replace them with some native wildflowers someday.
> 
> View attachment 302452
> 
> 
> You do know that day lilies make a nice snack for tortoises don't you?


----------



## Maro2Bear

The perennial garden humming along now that we are in mid-Summer. Heat, rain, thundershowers & a hurricane that dumped many inches of rain. Cactus pads are growing away as well.

Some Flowers







Banana Tree Survived the Hurricane


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> A few pics from the front yard today.The original banana plant patch
> View attachment 298839
> Two cactus growing in cement planters
> View attachment 298840
> View attachment 298841
> A cholla that always looks like it's on the verge of death but keeps on going.
> View attachment 298842
> Palm trees getting ready to go to seed
> View attachment 298845
> more banana and a couple different types of cactus plants
> View attachment 298846
> A volunteer ROS just off the front porch
> View attachment 298847
> Some more ROS
> View attachment 298848
> A lot going on here
> View attachment 298849
> I like this one not sure of the real name. I call it a moon glory, It blooms at night with very large white blooms.
> View attachment 298851





Maro2Bear said:


> The perennial garden humming along now that we are in mid-Summer. Heat, rain, thundershowers & a hurricane that dumped many inches of rain. Cactus pads are growing away as well.
> 
> Some Flowers
> 
> View attachment 302460
> 
> 
> View attachment 302461
> 
> 
> Banana Tree Survived the Hurricane
> 
> View attachment 302462


As usual, everyone's banana plants are awesome! ?


----------



## Jacqui

Oxalis said:


> Been busy with the new house here. I think most of our plants survived the recent heat wave (I almost didn't). Here are some daylilies next to our back deck that the previous homeowners planted. I might replace them with some native wildflowers someday.
> 
> View attachment 302452
> 
> 
> It looks like some gourd seed mixed in with my New Jersey tea plant (_Ceanothus americanus_) when I transplanted it from our old yard. I have a few gourds that the animals haven't eaten ... yet.
> 
> View attachment 302453
> 
> 
> I found one of our many tree frogs hiding under our deck railing. We often find them hiding in our patio umbrella when we open it.
> 
> View attachment 302454
> 
> 
> Our yard has been a deer nursery this year and we've loved watching them. This last night we saw a couple moms with a total of 3 babies. They've been well behaved and haven't bothered the baby plants we've surrounded with fencing. ? Hubby and I found a particular apple tree in our orchard where the deer had bedded down in the long grass. Amazingly, there are plenty of apples left! Maybe I'll get some photos of our fruit trees in the morning.



What are you feeding gourds to?


----------



## Jacqui

Not only that, but they are beautiful and care free.


----------



## Oxalis

Jacqui said:


> What are you feeding gourds to?


I didn't have deer in my old backyard, so I didn't know if they (or rabbit, rodents, etc.) might occasionally nimble on gourds. I just like gourds for fall decoration. I assume the raccoons or something will eat them afterward, or I'll just compost them.

Here's some of our gourd flowers, open in the early morning. They close up in the heat of the midday. I wonder if our bats eat the pollinators? ?




My husband's _Hibiscus moscheutos_ 'Kopper King' finally bloomed this past Friday. It's had a slow season since we replanted it at our new house. I saved the butterfly as it was in the lawn right where I was headed with my wheelbarrow. It stayed on the plant for a while, probably warming up, before heading out for the day. It looks like the red-spotted purple (_Limenitis arthemis_). I'm guessing the caterpillars like our willow and poplar trees. The butterfly may have been attracted to the grapefruit rinds I left out for the birds.


----------



## Yvonne G

Looks like your new place has lots of wildlife. Neat!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jacqui said:


> Not only that, but they are beautiful and care free.





Oxalis said:


> I didn't have deer in my old backyard, so I didn't know if they (or rabbit, rodents, etc.) might occasionally nimble on gourds. I just like gourds for fall decoration. I assume the raccoons or something will eat them afterward, or I'll just compost them.
> 
> Here's some of our gourd flowers, open in the early morning. They close up in the heat of the midday. I wonder if our bats eat the pollinators? ?
> 
> View attachment 303725
> 
> 
> My husband's _Hibiscus moscheutos_ 'Kopper King' finally bloomed this past Friday. It's had a slow season since we replanted it at our new house. I saved the butterfly as it was in the lawn right where I was headed with my wheelbarrow. It stayed on the plant for a while, probably warming up, before heading out for the day. It looks like the red-spotted purple (_Limenitis arthemis_). I'm guessing the caterpillars like our willow and poplar trees. The butterfly may have been attracted to the grapefruit rinds I left out for the birds.
> 
> View attachment 303726


I didn't know you moved Jacqui...same town? That Hibiscus is awesome...


----------



## Maggie3fan

And are very toxic for cats


----------



## Maro2Bear

The rain & sunshine are encouraging late Summer garden growth. Volume up for some garden zen. If your ears & hearing are good you might here hummingbirds chirping too.


----------



## Ubercat

Prairie Mom said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm relatively new to gardening and absolutely love it. I love providing food for my family, and growing food for my tortoise to enjoy is one of the highlights of keeping these amazing animals.
> 
> @Blake m and I were chatting about gardens and wanted to share pictures. I found a few garden threads, but wasn't sure if they were still being actively used. I also didn't want to take over, so I thought I'd go ahead and post some of my gardening exploits and INVITE ANYONE AND EVERYONE TO DO THE SAME!
> 
> I love gardens and am interested in anything from balcony pots, great looking shrubs, and beautiful fields. Feel free to take over this thread and remember to share some of your goodies on @littleginsu 's trading goodies thread: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/trading-goodies.87084/
> 
> Happy Growing!




I cannot believe that instead of growing roses this year, I am now growing weeds for my tortoise ?


----------



## Jacqui

Ubercat said:


> I cannot believe that instead of growing roses this year, I am now growing weeds for my tortoise ?



But you could grow them roses, too.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I didn't know you moved Jacqui...same town? That Hibiscus is awesome...



It's not me who moved. I will die here.


----------



## Ubercat

Jacqui said:


> But you could grow them roses, too.



I know, I was being silly. It’s just that my roses are absolutely ruined this year - we had a stupendously hot June, so everything is burnt, and storms since then, so everything’s drowned, too! Tortoise weeds are doing splendidly, though ?


----------



## Oxalis

maggie3fan said:


> I didn't know you moved Jacqui...same town? That Hibiscus is awesome...





Jacqui said:


> It's not me who moved. I will die here.


I moved. Still in Michigan.


Ubercat said:


> I know, I was being silly. It’s just that my roses are absolutely ruined this year - we had a stupendously hot June, so everything is burnt, and storms since then, so everything’s drowned, too! Tortoise weeds are doing splendidly, though ?


Dandelions are doing well. Otherwise, we're in the dust bowl this time of year. I plan to incorporate some mulch into our soil for the next growing season. Maybe start some leaf mold.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Oxalis said:


> I moved. Still in Michigan.
> 
> Dandelions are doing well. Otherwise, we're in the dust bowl this time of year. I plan to incorporate some mulch into our soil for the next growing season. Maybe start some leaf mold.


I can't remember what species of tortoise you have, but everybody knows I have Sulcata, since I had Bob I've put the poop in a corner of the yard and dug it in, and turned it and added grass leavings. That spot is full of nightcrawlers I use for feed, and Sulcata poop makes the best fertilizer, my neighbors beg me for it...makes big flowers


----------



## Ubercat

maggie3fan said:


> I can't remember what species of tortoise you have, but everybody knows I have Sulcata, since I had Bob I've put the poop in a corner of the yard and dug it in, and turned it and added grass leavings. That spot is full of nightcrawlers I use for feed, and Sulcata poop makes the best fertilizer, my neighbors beg me for it...makes big flowers



My tortoise only does little poos, but I was thinking it would make good fertiliser... just not much of it!


----------



## Oxalis

maggie3fan said:


> I can't remember what species of tortoise you have, but everybody knows I have Sulcata, since I had Bob I've put the poop in a corner of the yard and dug it in, and turned it and added grass leavings. That spot is full of nightcrawlers I use for feed, and Sulcata poop makes the best fertilizer, my neighbors beg me for it...makes big flowers


That is so awesome. I have a little Russian tort, so not much poop in comparison, but I do still let him poop around his garden. Since we built his new garden, I got so excited for his first poop in his new outdoor space! ?


----------



## Ubercat

Oxalis said:


> That is so awesome. I have a little Russian tort, so not much poop in comparison, but I do still let him poop around his garden. Since we built his new garden, I got so excited for his first poop in his new outdoor space! ?



Funny what makes us happy, isn’t it?


----------



## Oxalis

Saw a big rock in my yard today. I walked over and saw it was one of those big, poofy mushrooms.


----------



## Ubercat

Catch them when they are fresh - they are delicious ?


----------



## Oxalis

Does anyone have any suggestions for growing Christmas cactus? Everything I've read online says they're easy to grow with not a lot of extra care needed, but mine is not doing so hot. I'm wondering if there's a specific kind of soil that it might do well in, or even if there's some sort of plant food that might help—I hesitate to use the word "fertilizer" because this plant is for my tortoise, but it might just need some added nutrients to its soil. I'm going to try re-potting it in some citrus/cactus soil with lava rocks in the bottom of the pot (under the soil) to prevent root rot. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Oxalis said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for growing Christmas cactus? Everything I've read online says they're easy to grow with not a lot of extra care needed, but mine is not doing so hot. I'm wondering if there's a specific kind of soil that it might do well in, or even if there's some sort of plant food that might help—I hesitate to use the word "fertilizer" because this plant is for my tortoise, but it might just need some added nutrients to its soil. I'm going to try re-potting it in some citrus/cactus soil with lava rocks in the bottom of the pot (under the soil) to prevent root rot. Any other suggestions?


I have several. They are in the sunniest window, and watered just before they're gonna wilt. In 6 or 8 inch pots, water mine maybe twice a month. Oh, planted in potting soil, not sand stuffs. Just my opinion, I'll take a photo for you


----------



## Yvonne G

Oxalis said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for growing Christmas cactus? Everything I've read online says they're easy to grow with not a lot of extra care needed, but mine is not doing so hot. I'm wondering if there's a specific kind of soil that it might do well in, or even if there's some sort of plant food that might help—I hesitate to use the word "fertilizer" because this plant is for my tortoise, but it might just need some added nutrients to its soil. I'm going to try re-potting it in some citrus/cactus soil with lava rocks in the bottom of the pot (under the soil) to prevent root rot. Any other suggestions?


Well drained soil, NOT the kind for houseplants, and only water when dry.


----------



## AgataP

Oxalis said:


> Saw a big rock in my yard today. I walked over and saw it was one of those big, poofy mushrooms.
> 
> View attachment 305015



Ah puff ball. If you cut it and it’s pure white inside it’s ok to eat and grayish brownish - not good.
I don’t pick those.
I go mushroom hunting every fall. This is from few days ago.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> Well drained soil, NOT the kind for houseplants, and only water when dry.


uh huh!! Mines big, in potting soil... now I gotta take a picture


----------



## Maggie3fan

OK here is one of mine. It blooms red


this is a 6 inch pot


planted in potting soil


----------



## Oxalis

maggie3fan said:


> I have several. They are in the sunniest window, and watered just before they're gonna wilt. In 6 or 8 inch pots, water mine maybe twice a month. Oh, planted in potting soil, not sand stuffs. Just my opinion, I'll take a photo for you





Yvonne G said:


> Well drained soil, NOT the kind for houseplants, and only water when dry.


Thanks!! So they really don't like a lot of water? Good to know. I think mine's bloomed maybe twice since I got it. Steve loved the flowers so I hope I can save it. I moved it closer to the sun and put it in a smaller pot since it was in a pot way too big for it.


----------



## Oxalis

glitch206 said:


> Ah puff ball. If you cut it and it’s pure white inside it’s ok to eat and grayish brownish - not good.
> I don’t pick those.
> I go mushroom hunting every fall. This is from few days ago.
> View attachment 308240


 Woah!!!! I know almost nothing about mushrooms—is fall the time to forage for them? It must be since we recently had an explosion of mushrooms in our yard, shortly after I took posted that mushroom photo. I'd never seen so many different kinds of mushrooms in one yard! I guess that means our lawn has a healthy fungal environment.


----------



## AgataP

Oxalis said:


> Woah!!!! I know almost nothing about mushrooms—is fall the time to forage for them? It must be since we recently had an explosion of mushrooms in our yard, shortly after I took posted that mushroom photo. I'd never seen so many different kinds of mushrooms in one yard! I guess that means our lawn has a healthy fungal environment.


I would say fall is the best time yes. However there are some that are only out in spring time. 
I love going and getting mushrooms. So relaxing.


----------



## queen koopa

Springs here, finally got my first echinacea flower. Planted last year in a pot with my big aloe and it really did do great, but it came back strong!


----------



## Relic

I used to be a fan of the various echinacea plants: coneflowers in several shades, but mine have literally gotten out of control. They grow on a hillside, the multitude of seed heads shed seed in abundance, and I've got more than I ever bargained for - hundreds, if not thousands - growing like, well, weeds. But the wife likes them, so they stay.


----------



## queen koopa

Relic said:


> I used to be a fan of the various echinacea plants: coneflowers in several shades, but mine have literally gotten out of control. They grow on a hillside, the multitude of seed heads shed seed in abundance, and I've got more than I ever bargained for - hundreds, if not thousands - growing like, well, weeds. But the wife likes them, so they stay.
> View attachment 322312


I am very jealous... I have like 4 very small plants and 1 flower..... what kind of climate you in?


----------



## Relic

queen koopa said:


> I am very jealous... I have like 4 very small plants and 1 flower..... what kind of climate you in?


Texas...hotter than blazes in summer. Coneflowers seem to thrive in it. Save the seed heads, let them dry for a few weeks in autumn. Break off the seeds from the head and scatter or plant them during the winter months wherever you want them. Then just get out of the way...

Mine do get watered twice a week from the sprinkler system during the summer.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've got this great big Euphorbia 'tree' that I can't remember the name of - E. neri. . . (something or other). It's about 8' tall, reaches the ceiling of my porch. 






One would think a tree this tall would have some pretty big flowers, right? I've noticed flowers on it for the first time today. 




Teeny, tiny little flowers. I almost missed them, but was looking for mealy bugs.

This plant is in desperate need of a new pot, but I can't afford a pot that big, so I was thinking of planting it in the ground. Trouble is, since this old brain won't allow me to remember the name of the plant, I'm unable to ask my friend, Google, how cold hardy the plant is.

I was thinking of looking for a PVC laundry tray to see how costly that would be to use as a pot for my tree. Maybe I'll go do that now. . .


----------



## Yvonne G

Geez, I can get one at Lowe's for $29! Wish I'd a known that yesterday when I was there buying wooden stakes (for the vampires). It comes with legs, which I wouldn't want. I wonder if they're removeable. Well next Friday when I'm out and about I'll swing by Lowe's and see if they have them in stock.


----------



## Relic

OK, I'll bite: I wanna see video of that transplanting operation. It looks difficult, dangerous, and likely to provoke more than a little laughter. If I were to attempt that scale of transplanting here, my wife would cook up a mess of popcorn, pull up a chair, and probably contacts the news media...


----------



## Yvonne G

Relic said:


> OK, I'll bite: I wanna see video of that transplanting operation. It looks difficult, dangerous, and likely to provoke more than a little laughter. If I were to attempt that scale of transplanting here, my wife would cook up a mess of popcorn, pull up a chair, and probably contacts the news media...


It's VERY heavy too. Block and tackle?


----------



## Oxalis

Relic said:


> OK, I'll bite: I wanna see video of that transplanting operation. It looks difficult, dangerous, and likely to provoke more than a little laughter. If I were to attempt that scale of transplanting here, my wife would cook up a mess of popcorn, pull up a chair, and probably contacts the news media...


This sounds vaguely familiar...


----------



## Maro2Bear

All kinds of annuals, perennials, trees & shrubs leafing out & blooming these days here in Maryland. Dandelion out the ying-yang.

Our Pink Dogwood starting to pinken up this week. Lots of rain, cool temps & scattered sunshine.


----------



## Ogonki

I may not see spring yet, even though it should have come and here the snow is lying nowhere. This year I decided to take a turtle into my house. This is a breakthrough in my life because I was afraid of turtles since I was a child. I absolutely do not know why, their mouths scared me, but I decided that you have to stand in front of your fears and this is how "Sprinter" appeared in my place.


----------



## Relic

Maro2Bear said:


> All kinds of annuals, perennials, trees & shrubs leafing out & blooming these days here in Maryland. Dandelion out the ying-yang.
> 
> Our Pink Dogwood starting to pinken up this week. Lots of rain, cool temps & scattered sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 323235


Ahhh, dogwoods. I slow-cooked one here in Texas many years ago...


----------



## Yvonne G

Ogonki said:


> I may not see spring yet, even though it should have come and here the snow is lying nowhere. This year I decided to take a turtle into my house. This is a breakthrough in my life because I was afraid of turtles since I was a child. I absolutely do not know why, their mouths scared me, but I decided that you have to stand in front of your fears and this is how "Sprinter" appeared in my place.


I'd love to see some pictures of Sprinter!


----------



## queen koopa

Just a pot of fun here





opuntia, mint, sweet garlic, cilantro, spinach, basil, 1 random weed, and even a little wondering jew that I thought was gone.


----------



## Krista S

queen koopa said:


> Just a pot of fun here
> View attachment 323400
> View attachment 323401
> View attachment 323402
> View attachment 323403
> 
> opuntia, mint, sweet garlic, cilantro, spinach, basil, 1 random weed, and even a little wondering jew that I thought was gone.


Does your tort eat the mint and basil or is that for the humans? That’s a nice variety growing in one pot. I’m currently trying to put together a plan for what I want to try growing for my tortoise this season...once the snow melts.


----------



## queen koopa

Krista S said:


> Does your tort eat the mint and basil or is that for the humans? That’s a nice variety growing in one pot. I’m currently trying to put together a plan for what I want to try growing for my tortoise this season...once the snow melts.


So I have always thought mint wasn’t edible for tortoise until I read this so I looked it up on tortoise table and it’s ok to feed!!! What! Thats great because I have a ton of it. She always goes straight for it because it’s so green and I move her! Ha!!
I get a healthy crop of basil as well, maybe I will offer her some. 
My mint (oh and dill) and its still growin.


----------



## Relic

queen koopa said:


> So I have always thought mint wasn’t edible for tortoise until I read this so I looked it up on tortoise table and it’s ok to feed!!! What! Thats great because I have a ton of it. She always goes straight for it because it’s so green and I move her! Ha!!
> I get a healthy crop of basil as well, maybe I will offer her some.
> My mint (oh and dill) and its still growin.
> View attachment 323423
> View attachment 323424


I planted a 3 inch pot of mint in a front flower bed one year - took about 34 seconds. Five years later I spent nearly a week trying to pull it all out. My guess is the mint in your yard is some of the mint that escaped my clutches here in Texas...


----------



## AZGirl

Prairie Mom said:


> I live in a cold Northern perennial zone 4. My growing season is very short and most people use greenhouses as season extenders, rather than keeping them growing through the cold months. I don't have a greenhouse, but have been experimenting with starting seeds under grow lights more and more. We hope to expand our light set up this winter and want to experiment with growing a few full grown vegetables indoors.
> 
> Here's a photo I took last Spring. I'm hardening off my first batch of seedlings to head to the garden.
> View attachment 101672



Looks like quite a variety you have there! I did some container gardening last season but don’t have the greenest thumb. Was Looking for some raised beds maybe this yr. containers dry out fast on a hot day. Love the pic!?


----------



## Big Charlie

Relic said:


> I planted a 3 inch pot of mint in a front flower bed one year - took about 34 seconds. Five years later I spent nearly a week trying to pull it all out. My guess is the mint in your yard is some of the mint that escaped my clutches here in Texas...


We probably got some of yours! We had mint growing around our roses here in California for several years. We never planted it. It stopped coming in last year.


----------



## Yvonne G

This has never, ever. . . I mean. . . NEVER happened to me before!!!!!

A couple years ago I received a phone call from one of the elderly members from the turtle club. He was getting too old to care for his plants and did I want them. Well, a plant person never says no to plants. I got some pathos, a ficus benjamina, some jade, your ordinary house plants, along with a small orchid plant. It was (and still is) in a 4" pot and had three leaves. 

I'm not the best plant carer, and sometimes I forget to water. Plus, I broke my wrist (requiring surgery) and knee cap last September and had to call on some friends to move my plants into the greenhouse for the winter. Don't get me wrong, I TOTALLY appreciate their hard work moving the plants, but when one is not the person who put the plants on the shelves, one sometimes doesn't realize one is missing some of them during watering days. And this little orchid plant was stuck behind a bigger pot and hardly got any water over the winter.

When I moved the plants out a couple weeks ago, I repotted the orchid, tossing all the bark and, using the same pot, put orchid soil in the lower half with small grade orchid bark in the top half where the roots were. Last week I noticed a stem with flower buds. WHAT? A BLOOMING ORCHID PLANT? HERE ON MY PROPERTY?????






Notice the Spathiphyllum in the large pot behind the smaller pots. It came from that fellow from the turtle club too. When it went into the green house it was so full and lush you couldn't see the top of the pot. They don't take well to drought conditions.


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer

Yvonne G said:


> This has never, ever. . . I mean. . . NEVER happened to me before!!!!!
> 
> A couple years ago I received a phone call from one of the elderly members from the turtle club. He was getting too old to care for his plants and did I want them. Well, a plant person never says no to plants. I got some pathos, a ficus benjamina, some jade, your ordinary house plants, along with a small orchid plant. It was (and still is) in a 4" pot and had three leaves.
> 
> I'm not the best plant carer, and sometimes I forget to water. Plus, I broke my wrist (requiring surgery) and knee cap last September and had to call on some friends to move my plants into the greenhouse for the winter. Don't get me wrong, I TOTALLY appreciate their hard work moving the plants, but when one is not the person who put the plants on the shelves, one sometimes doesn't realize one is missing some of them during watering days. And this little orchid plant was stuck behind a bigger pot and hardly got any water over the winter.
> 
> When I moved the plants out a couple weeks ago, I repotted the orchid, tossing all the bark and, using the same pot, put orchid soil in the lower half with small grade orchid bark in the top half where the roots were. Last week I noticed a stem with flower buds. WHAT? A BLOOMING ORCHID PLANT? HERE ON MY PROPERTY?????
> 
> View attachment 324722
> View attachment 324723
> View attachment 324724
> 
> 
> Notice the Spathiphyllum in the large pot behind the smaller pots. It came from that fellow from the turtle club too. When it went into the green house it was so full and lush you couldn't see the top of the pot. They don't take well to drought conditions.


Congratulations! My phalaenopsis orchids are sending out flower spikes as well. I can’t wait for the show. Enjoy!


----------



## queen koopa

Yvonne G said:


> This has never, ever. . . I mean. . . NEVER happened to me before!!!!!
> 
> A couple years ago I received a phone call from one of the elderly members from the turtle club. He was getting too old to care for his plants and did I want them. Well, a plant person never says no to plants. I got some pathos, a ficus benjamina, some jade, your ordinary house plants, along with a small orchid plant. It was (and still is) in a 4" pot and had three leaves.
> 
> I'm not the best plant carer, and sometimes I forget to water. Plus, I broke my wrist (requiring surgery) and knee cap last September and had to call on some friends to move my plants into the greenhouse for the winter. Don't get me wrong, I TOTALLY appreciate their hard work moving the plants, but when one is not the person who put the plants on the shelves, one sometimes doesn't realize one is missing some of them during watering days. And this little orchid plant was stuck behind a bigger pot and hardly got any water over the winter.
> 
> When I moved the plants out a couple weeks ago, I repotted the orchid, tossing all the bark and, using the same pot, put orchid soil in the lower half with small grade orchid bark in the top half where the roots were. Last week I noticed a stem with flower buds. WHAT? A BLOOMING ORCHID PLANT? HERE ON MY PROPERTY?????
> 
> View attachment 324722
> View attachment 324723
> View attachment 324724
> 
> 
> Notice the Spathiphyllum in the large pot behind the smaller pots. It came from that fellow from the turtle club too. When it went into the green house it was so full and lush you couldn't see the top of the pot. They don't take well to drought conditions.


Do orchids not do well in your area?


----------



## Yvonne G

queen koopa said:


> Do orchids not do well in your area?


They probably do, just not at my house!


----------



## Jacqui

Relic said:


> I used to be a fan of the various echinacea plants: coneflowers in several shades, but mine have literally gotten out of control. They grow on a hillside, the multitude of seed heads shed seed in abundance, and I've got more than I ever bargained for - hundreds, if not thousands - growing like, well, weeds. But the wife likes them, so they stay.
> View attachment 322312


That must be so pretty.


----------



## Jacqui

This was about a week ago and my first flower bloom of the year, other then bushes and weeds


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 324785
> 
> 
> This was about a week ago and my first flower bloom of the year, other then bushes and weeds


That's mighty purdy! I'm unfamiliar with this plant. Is it some sort of lily?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> That's mighty purdy! I'm unfamiliar with this plant. Is it some sort of lily?






It's actually a dianthus (sp?). It's sold as an annual, but often comes back.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 324810
> 
> 
> It's actually a dianthus (sp?). It's sold as an annual, but often comes back.


Ah, seeing the bigger picture, now I recognise it.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Ah, seeing the bigger picture, now I recognise it.



Does look like a completely different plant, when not enlarged. I'd love to be able to raise orchids


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Does look like a completely different plant, when not enlarged. I'd love to be able to raise orchids


Me too! It was sheer luck this poor plant lived here at my house.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Me too! It was sheer luck this poor plant lived here at my house.



That's for all plants here. I kill everything.


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> This has never, ever. . . I mean. . . NEVER happened to me before!!!!!
> 
> A couple years ago I received a phone call from one of the elderly members from the turtle club. He was getting too old to care for his plants and did I want them. Well, a plant person never says no to plants. I got some pathos, a ficus benjamina, some jade, your ordinary house plants, along with a small orchid plant. It was (and still is) in a 4" pot and had three leaves.
> 
> I'm not the best plant carer, and sometimes I forget to water. Plus, I broke my wrist (requiring surgery) and knee cap last September and had to call on some friends to move my plants into the greenhouse for the winter. Don't get me wrong, I TOTALLY appreciate their hard work moving the plants, but when one is not the person who put the plants on the shelves, one sometimes doesn't realize one is missing some of them during watering days. And this little orchid plant was stuck behind a bigger pot and hardly got any water over the winter.
> 
> When I moved the plants out a couple weeks ago, I repotted the orchid, tossing all the bark and, using the same pot, put orchid soil in the lower half with small grade orchid bark in the top half where the roots were. Last week I noticed a stem with flower buds. WHAT? A BLOOMING ORCHID PLANT? HERE ON MY PROPERTY?????
> 
> View attachment 324722
> View attachment 324723
> View attachment 324724
> 
> 
> Notice the Spathiphyllum in the large pot behind the smaller pots. It came from that fellow from the turtle club too. When it went into the green house it was so full and lush you couldn't see the top of the pot. They don't take well to drought conditions.


That's a very nice surprise.


----------



## Jacqui

In the past I have made more fancy type planters. This year, I am going more simple and plain. Cheaper too. Nobody sees them but me any how.



This cheerful pot greets you outside the front fence.


----------



## BarneyBoy2

Good luck to you, man. It's a truly great project. Growing plants is a really cool thing.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I've had this cactus for many years, it's been in the same pot in the same place since I potted it. It has survived but didn't thrive. This year it is growing multiple pads for the first time. It came from Arizona.

This is my Lace Leaf maple that is very colorful this time of year, but by mid June to July it looses most of it's color.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> I've had this cactus for many years, it's been in the same pot in the same place since I potted it. It has survived but didn't thrive. This year it is growing multiple pads for the first time. It came from Arizona.
> View attachment 325231
> This is my Lace Leaf maple that is very colorful this time of year, but by mid June to July it looses most of it's color.
> View attachment 325232


Looks like you have a very interesting plot of land. I wish I could come visit you!


----------



## queen koopa

Turtulas-Len said:


> I've had this cactus for many years, it's been in the same pot in the same place since I potted it. It has survived but didn't thrive. This year it is growing multiple pads for the first time. It came from Arizona.
> View attachment 325231
> This is my Lace Leaf maple that is very colorful this time of year, but by mid June to July it looses most of it's color.
> View attachment 325232


Wonder why this year it grew.... do cactus go dormant?


----------



## Oxalis

It's tree planting season here at our house! Today I found lily of the valley in bloom near our back deck.




I also found a baby cedar tree growing under one of our big maples.




And earlier this month I encountered one of our many tree frogs.


----------



## queen koopa

Started all my cactus from single pads. Got flowers this year. Planted between 1 to 3 years ago


----------



## queen koopa

I also tried an experiment... last year (cannot remember the month but it was probably Novemberish) I knocked a cactus pad off by accident and tossed it in one of my flower beds (its a bathtub ?) Just watered it along side the rosemary in there. It shriveled up to very thin and a pale color. Well a few days ago I noticed it looked like it was plumping up!! And today it looks like a fresh pad in the dirt! Keep u guys posted! Here it is for now! Has some basil germinating next to it as well.


----------



## Oxalis

queen koopa said:


> Started all my cactus from single pads. Got flowers this year. Planted between 1 to 3 years ago
> View attachment 325295
> View attachment 325296
> View attachment 325297


Cactus looks good! And the flowers are beautiful!


----------



## queen koopa

Oxalis said:


> Cactus looks good! And the flowers are beautiful!


Man I love the opuntia cactus. This forum totally opened me up to the world of lovely green juicy cactus


----------



## Oxalis

queen koopa said:


> Man I love the opuntia cactus. This forum totally opened me up to the world of lovely green juicy cactus


And if you can find this drink, you'll love prickly pear that much more. I'm drinking one now! 


https://truenopal.com/


----------



## queen koopa

Oxalis said:


> And if you can find this drink, you'll love prickly pear that much more. I'm drinking one now!
> 
> View attachment 325347
> https://truenopal.com/


Definitely will try this! Oh and probably try to make my own after ? wish me luck


----------



## queen koopa

Oxalis said:


> And if you can find this drink, you'll love prickly pear that much more. I'm drinking one now!
> 
> View attachment 325347
> https://truenopal.com/


Can you put pads in a good juicer ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Oxalis said:


> And if you can find this drink, you'll love prickly pear that much more. I'm drinking one now!
> 
> View attachment 325347
> https://truenopal.com/


This is something you can use to soak your Mazuri in too


----------



## Oxalis

queen koopa said:


> Definitely will try this! Oh and probably try to make my own after ? wish me luck





queen koopa said:


> Can you put pads in a good juicer ?


I have no idea on how to make your own, but I'd love to hear how it goes!!  Good luck!


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> I've had this cactus for many years, it's been in the same pot in the same place since I potted it. It has survived but didn't thrive. This year it is growing multiple pads for the first time. It came from Arizona.
> View attachment 325231
> This is my Lace Leaf maple that is very colorful this time of year, but by mid June to July it looses most of it's color.
> View attachment 325232


Neat plants!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like you have a very interesting plot of land. I wish I could come visit you!



Me too! Plus see his collections, his box turtles, sulcatas, ect..,


----------



## Jacqui

Oxalis said:


> It's tree planting season here at our house! Today I found lily of the valley in bloom near our back deck.
> 
> View attachment 325267
> 
> 
> I also found a baby cedar tree growing under one of our big maples.
> 
> View attachment 325265
> 
> 
> And earlier this month I encountered one of our many tree frogs.
> 
> View attachment 325266



Love that frog. Are you keeping the tree?


----------



## Jacqui

queen koopa said:


> Started all my cactus from single pads. Got flowers this year. Planted between 1 to 3 years ago
> View attachment 325295
> View attachment 325296
> View attachment 325297



Good job! I have a really hard time with cactus. Finally have some who made it through the winter and a couple for a couple of years.


----------



## Maro2Bear

queen koopa said:


> Can you put pads in a good juicer ?



of course....even a bad juicer like a Ninja. But yes, blend or juice. Or fry up.


----------



## Jacqui

Oxalis said:


> And if you can find this drink, you'll love prickly pear that much more. I'm drinking one now!
> 
> View attachment 325347
> https://truenopal.com/



I am amazed at how many things advertise having cactus in them. Haven't saw that one yet.


----------



## Jacqui

Oxalis said:


> I have no idea on how to make your own, but I'd love to hear how it goes!!  Good luck!


Me too!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> This is something you can use to soak your Mazuri in too



Now that's an idea.


----------



## Maro2Bear

My Opuntia are putting out lots of new pads...they sat kind of dormant in our sunroom all Winter.

The other good (often neglected) plant to grow for the leaves are banana trees. Here are some fruit pods from ours, but I only feed tge leaves to our Sully

Banana Pods





Cactus Started a Year Back


----------



## Jacqui

Maro2Bear said:


> My Opuntia are putting out lots of new pads...they sat kind of dormant in our sunroom all Winter.
> 
> The other good (often neglected) plant to grow for the leaves are banana trees. Here are some fruit pods from ours, but I only feed tge leaves to our Sully
> 
> Banana Pods
> View attachment 325395
> 
> View attachment 325396
> 
> 
> Cactus Started a Year Back
> View attachment 325397


 Banana pods are interesting


----------



## Oxalis

Jacqui said:


> Love that frog. Are you keeping the tree?


Saw another tree frog just this morning. They are so cute ... and loud!

Oh absolutely. Seems to be doing fine under the maple tree. We don't mow the grass there either so the little tree should be safe. We also purchased a few eastern red cedars this spring too.


Jacqui said:


> I am amazed at how many things advertise having cactus in them. Haven't saw that one yet.


I've recently been keeping a few of the True Nopals in my fridge, drinking them after yard work when I feel especially dehydrated.


Maro2Bear said:


> My Opuntia are putting out lots of new pads...they sat kind of dormant in our sunroom all Winter.
> 
> The other good (often neglected) plant to grow for the leaves are banana trees. Here are some fruit pods from ours, but I only feed tge leaves to our Sully
> 
> Banana Pods
> View attachment 325395
> 
> View attachment 325396
> 
> 
> Cactus Started a Year Back
> View attachment 325397


Those banana blossoms look so strange! The cactus looks happy!


----------



## Jacqui

Yesterday, when we went for Jeff's Oncologist appointment, there was a big white box near the door. On the way out, we stopped to see what it held. There was a note that told the story. In 2008, a person had their last cancer treatment. Sorta to celebrate that huge milestone, they planted a canna. Through the years, it has thrived and multiplied. They shared with friends and family. Now they had brought a box to the center to share with others. By the time we came upon the box, it was pretty bare. Took two small pieces to plant. All I could think was how great this was all the way around. Think of how many lives were touched and without ever meeting each other. How much hope was shared out of that simple, single white box. 

I have had okay luck with cannas in the past, but never managed to over winter the tubers right. Really want to do it right this fall.


----------



## queen koopa

So I have been putting ground cinnamon in my garden for bug deterrent (soil and some leaves) so far I have noticed its working on my seedlings. I just had to order more and realized when I opened it that it was powdered cinnamon ?‍?‍ I know theres a difference due to the smell... anyone know if its still gonna work?


----------



## Oxalis

Some interesting news for you other cactus lovers out there:

*Cactus poaching is actually a thing. And it might be putting some plants at risk of extinction, expert says*
Italian police seized more than 1,000 rare and illegally traded cacti in a bust last year



https://www.cbc.ca/radio/thecurrent/the-current-for-june-18-2021-1.6070859/cactus-poaching-is-actually-a-thing-and-it-might-be-putting-some-plants-at-risk-of-extinction-expert-says-1.6071456


----------



## Oxalis

A couple photos from our yard this spring.

We've seen a lot of tree frogs this year! They really like hiding out in our patio umbrella. (Yes, we are always careful when we open and close the umbrella.)




Here's one resting on my New Jersey tea plant (_Ceanothus americanus_). The plant is now in bloom, which means it's time to harvest tea leaves! ?




Last month while we were busy gardening, a snake had decided to investigate under our patio and was startled when we approached. Then he gave us quite a scare trying to flee. We directed him away from the house into some brush. I've noticed him in Steve's outdoor enclosure a couple times, so that'll be something to keep an eye out for in the future.




The irises and poppies in bloom earlier this month, in a flower bed I still haven't gotten around to tending.







Our dawn redwood (_Metasequoia glyptostroboides_) just after a May rain. The Chinese cousin to the giant trees out west, the dawn redwood can easily reach 100' tall and grow 2' or more a year. While we usually try to stick to native plants, my husband and I felt this tree really needed a good home. I don't know how long it was at the store (or if they gave it too much fertilizer) but it was really root-bound and needed to get in the ground. It seemed neglected, so it's our rescue tree. It's looks good this year but might need a stake at some point to help it grow slightly more upright.


----------



## Oxalis

The recent rain left our yard covered in mushrooms! The first to appear were a bunch of smaller yellow ones, now the taller white ones are taking over.







Did anyone else have a less than perfect gardening season because of mosquitos? This was probably the worst year for mosquitos I've ever experienced.


----------



## Maggie3fan

I was in Michigan in the late '70's for a month and those were the worst mosquitos I have ever experienced then or since then...awful bugs


----------



## Yvonne G

Many, many years ago, so many in fact, that I can't remember the deets, but I know my husband went on a m/c ride and passed through the Mojave desert. He always brought me some sort of souvenir from his road trips, so he stopped at a little roadside stand that was selling things of the desert, and bought either a packet of saguaro seeds or a tiny saguaro in a 1" pot. I nursed that plant from day one, kissing its butt and treating it right. When it was big enough to plant in the ground I planted it outside here at the house I'm living in now, and I've been here almost 30 years, so the saguaro is at least that old. Here's what it looks like now, along with me and Maggie's grandson:




I cautioned the City engineer in charge of the road widening that nothing better happen to this plant under pain of death (his). LOL! he even put the caution on his construction drawing.


----------



## Maggie3fan

This year my Thanksgiving cactus does not have as many blooms as usual. This one is red...


this small one is a Salmon color with white...I am looking forward to it's blooms when the plants gets bigger as it is just growing like crazy...


----------



## queen koopa

maggie3fan said:


> This year my Thanksgiving cactus does not have as many blooms as usual. This one is red...
> View attachment 336975
> 
> this small one is a Salmon color with white...I am looking forward to it's blooms when the plants gets bigger as it is just growing like crazy...
> 
> View attachment 336977


Oh wow! REALLY like the Salmon one


----------



## Maggie3fan

queen koopa said:


> Oh wow! REALLY like the Salmon one


Thank you!


----------



## Yvonne G

I have a navel orange tree next to what used to be my pond, but which is now a big empty hole in the earth. I've been neglecting the tree and not watering as much as it needed, so, while the volume of fruit is ok, the size of the oranges is quite small. I ate one yesterday and it tastes pretty good, just small for it's kind. 

Ever since the tree bloomed last spring there was a sucker branch coming off the root portion of the tree that I ignored. Later in its life it developed fruit, and that fruit appeared to be grapefruit. While my oranges were quite small for their variety, the sucker grapefruit are huge!




I'm not a grapefruit fan, but I thought I'd give it a taste:




LOL!!! I guess it would be ok if one enjoyed eating rind! The rind is an inch and a quarter thick! The fruit part doesn't look very appetizing. There are still four more on that limb!


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> I have a navel orange tree next to what used to be my pond, but which is now a big empty hole in the earth. I've been neglecting the tree and not watering as much as it needed, so, while the volume of fruit is ok, the size of the oranges is quite small. I ate one yesterday and it tastes pretty good, just small for it's kind.
> 
> Ever since the tree bloomed last spring there was a sucker branch coming off the root portion of the tree that I ignored. Later in its life it developed fruit, and that fruit appeared to be grapefruit. While my oranges were quite small for their variety, the sucker grapefruit are huge!
> 
> View attachment 337362
> 
> 
> I'm not a grapefruit fan, but I thought I'd give it a taste:
> 
> View attachment 337363
> 
> 
> LOL!!! I guess it would be ok if one enjoyed eating rind! The rind is an inch and a quarter thick! The fruit part doesn't look very appetizing. There are still four more on that limb!


I love white grapefruit. They are really hard to find. Every year we have to find someone with an orchard to buy from as they don't have them in the stores and hardly ever at the fruit stands. Then we have to buy a case so we are eating them like crazy to get through them before they go bad. That doesn't look too appetizing.

We used to have a nectarine tree. We let it get too big, then the fruit was so heavy, it broke the main branch. After that, all we got was the root stock fruit, which was horrible.

Our orange tree is a dwarf. We are lucky to get 10 oranges a year off it. They are excellent.


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> I have a navel orange tree next to what used to be my pond, but which is now a big empty hole in the earth. I've been neglecting the tree and not watering as much as it needed, so, while the volume of fruit is ok, the size of the oranges is quite small. I ate one yesterday and it tastes pretty good, just small for it's kind.
> 
> Ever since the tree bloomed last spring there was a sucker branch coming off the root portion of the tree that I ignored. Later in its life it developed fruit, and that fruit appeared to be grapefruit. While my oranges were quite small for their variety, the sucker grapefruit are huge!
> 
> View attachment 337362
> 
> 
> I'm not a grapefruit fan, but I thought I'd give it a taste:
> 
> View attachment 337363
> 
> 
> LOL!!! I guess it would be ok if one enjoyed eating rind! The rind is an inch and a quarter thick! The fruit part doesn't look very appetizing. There are still four more on that limb!





Big Charlie said:


> I love white grapefruit. They are really hard to find. Every year we have to find someone with an orchard to buy from as they don't have them in the stores and hardly ever at the fruit stands. Then we have to buy a case so we are eating them like crazy to get through them before they go bad. That doesn't look too appetizing.
> 
> We used to have a nectarine tree. We let it get too big, then the fruit was so heavy, it broke the main branch. After that, all we got was the root stock fruit, which was horrible.
> 
> Our orange tree is a dwarf. We are lucky to get 10 oranges a year off it. They are excellent.


My immediate thought was that the orange tree was grafted on. I had no idea what a white grapefruit was; thanks for sharing!


----------



## Big Charlie

Oxalis said:


> My immediate thought was that the orange tree was grafted on. I had no idea what a white grapefruit was; thanks for sharing!


I think white and yellow grapefruit were the original varieties. Pink and red grapefruit were created later, in an attempt to make them sweeter. In my opinion, they ruined the flavor by doing this. I can put sugar on my white or yellow grapefruit to make it delicious. If you can find it, Oro Blanco is a cross between a white grapefruit and a pomelo.


----------



## Oxalis

For all the gardening nerds on Tortoise Forum, I'm determined to keep this thread alive!! 

This has already been a crazy spring for our house. I think my husband and I planted more than 100 native plants this past weekend. There's a small garden near our kitchen window, so I thought this would be a nice place to put a butterfly and hummingbird garden. It's bit of a goofy area where a tree is slowly rotting but there was already some cement in place to hold my bird bath. I'm not sure why the previous owners painted the tree, but I have tried to remove some of it. Before this weekend, hubby tore out all the sod that was laden with the aggressive creeping charlie. We threw down some seeds from Prairie Moon Nursery and then covered those up with wood shavings.







Here's a list of the plants I put in this past weekend. I got at least 2 of everything, except the milkweed and the cardinal flower. The hummingbirds that visited the garden at my old house loved the cardinal flower, so I bought 4 of those. I'm excited to see a new species of milkweed that I haven't planted before. There's also a dill plant that I had added earlier in case I ran out of time get more plants in. I tried to pick plants that didn't grow taller than 3 or 4 feet. There are plenty of other taller wildflowers that are perfect for butterflies; so we purchased some of these for another garden in our yard. No guarantee which, if any, bloom this year, but if anything does, I'll try to get some pictures.


Smooth pussytoes (_Antennaria parlinii_)
Whorled milkweed (_Asclepias verticillata_)
Purple coneflower (_Echinacea purpurea_)
Cardinal flower (_Lobelia cardinalis_)
Blue lobelia (_Lobelia siphilitica_)
Blue-eyed grass (_Sisyrinchium angustifolium_)
Golden alexanders (_Zizia aurea_)


----------



## Yaroslav Fadeev

Here is my beauty


----------



## Jacqui

Yaroslav Fadeev said:


> Here is my beauty
> 
> View attachment 345156


That is beautiful! I haven't gotten brave enough to try one yet. Have seen some real beauties


----------



## Maro2Bear

Rhododendrons are blooming in Maryland. We have a few colors, but the purple most striking.



Our very tall Tulip Poplars are blooming now too.


----------



## Oxalis

Maro2Bear said:


> Our very tall Tulip Poplars are blooming now too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 345159


I love the tulip poplars! Does yours attract any swallowtails?


----------



## Jacqui

Maro2Bear said:


> Rhododendrons are blooming in Maryland. We have a few colors, but the purple most striking.
> View attachment 345158
> 
> 
> Our very tall Tulip Poplars are blooming now too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 345159


Very pretty. Interesting bloom


----------



## jeff kushner

.....after seeing Marks beautiful Rhodo pics, I recalled that mine were also in full bloom over the weekend too but by the time I had gotten home, the rain we got had pummeled them to the ground in a horrible site of brown & purple decaying flower flesh and sadness on the bushes.....


Hmmm, Tulip poplar....never knew what they were.....now I do. BAM, there's my new thing for the day and it's only 5AM! 


lol


----------



## Warren

Here are a couple of flowers that are blooming in my yard. Three different Clematis and my ever blooming Azalea bush.


----------



## Jacqui

Warren said:


> Here are a couple of flowers that are blooming in my yard. Three different Clematis and my ever blooming Azalea bush.


I have a few clematis. I need to take some pictures, if the rain and wind ever stop


----------



## Jacqui

My first rose of the year


----------



## Oxalis

Jacqui said:


> My first rose of the year
> View attachment 345320


A lovely photo!


----------



## Jacqui

Oxalis said:


> A lovely photo!


Why thank you.


----------



## jeff kushner

That is a gorgeous Rose Jacqui.........

Okay, this is a bad thing Jeffrey used to do......

I admit to being a "romantic" so when I used to date before I got married, I used to steal roses to give to my dates. One poor woman grew beautiful roses....I hit her wall of roses up all the time! Yes, my wife at the time got plenty of stolen roses...

Okay, but at least I didn't steal cemetery flowers....thought about it a couple times but I don't want to see dead people, especially if they don't know they are dead!


Basically, I'm suggesting that if you find some of your flowers missing.....don't get too angry, it might just be some dumb boy trying to impress his girl.


----------



## Oxalis

Here are some of our plants in bloom now. The blue-eyed grass I put in my butterfly and hummingbird garden is the first to bloom.




Some of hubby's native flowers are doing well: columbine, iris, spiderwort, and wood poppy. The wood poppy had powdery mildew on the leaves when we bought it. With so many other plants that we put in the ground that day, we didn't even realize it had powdery mildew until we returned to the greenhouse to buy more! The plants still seem to be doing well, which makes me happy since chipmunks apparently feed on their seeds (and I love our chipmunks).













The irises and oriental poppies that the previous owners planted have come up again. We still haven't done anything with this little area of our yard.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Oxalis said:


> Here are some of our plants in bloom now. The blue-eyed grass I put in my butterfly and hummingbird garden is the first to bloom.
> 
> View attachment 345746
> 
> 
> Some of hubby's native flowers are doing well: columbine, iris, spiderwort, and wood poppy. The wood poppy had powdery mildew on the leaves when we bought it. With so many other plants that we put in the ground that day, we didn't even realize it had powdery mildew until we returned to the greenhouse to buy more! The plants still seem to be doing well, which makes me happy since chipmunks apparently feed on their seeds (and I love our chipmunks).
> 
> View attachment 345747
> 
> 
> View attachment 345748
> 
> 
> View attachment 345750
> 
> 
> View attachment 345751
> 
> 
> The irises and oriental poppies that the previous owners planted have come up again. We still haven't done anything with this little area of our yard.
> 
> View attachment 345749


All very nice!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our hydrangeas are now starting to open, one very pretty yellow calla lily, daisies, and some monarda as well.


----------



## Grace-Sophia

During the summer time I rarely ever have to buy any food for my 4 torts, I just grow it all  
(Yummy food for their caretakers too )


----------



## Yaroslav Fadeev

Jacqui said:


> That is beautiful! I haven't gotten brave enough to try one yet. Have seen some real beauties


If you only knew how many died before..


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just some Lily time.


----------



## Yvonne G

BR-R-R!!! It's cold out there this a.m.! Yesterday afternoon was 100°F and this a.m. it's 59°!!!!!! What the heck?


----------



## Warren

Maro2Bear said:


> Just some Lily time.
> View attachment 346101
> View attachment 346102
> View attachment 346103


Very nice, good picture taking also!


----------



## Gillian M

Yaroslav Fadeev said:


> Here is my beauty
> 
> View attachment 345156


Love that colour.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Just some Lily time.
> View attachment 346101
> View attachment 346102
> View attachment 346103





Warren said:


> Very nice, good picture taking also!


Thanks Warren.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

The first day of summer brought out the first ROS bloom of the season.


----------



## Warren

Nice color, mine should be blooming any day now with lot's of buds.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> The first day of summer brought out the first ROS bloom of the season.
> View attachment 346307
> View attachment 346306


Dang mine have barely leafed out.


----------



## Jacqui

Maro2Bear said:


> Our hydrangeas are now starting to open, one very pretty yellow calla lily, daisies, and some monarda as well.
> 
> View attachment 345762
> View attachment 345763
> View attachment 345764
> View attachment 345765


These are beautiful


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> Dang mine have barely leafed out.


This on a volunteer bush that grew in the perfect spot. Most in the front yard probably will be at least a couple weeks and the ones in the back yard will be blooming later.


----------



## Jacqui

Interesting that the volunteer is blooming first


Turtulas-Len said:


> This on a volunteer bush that grew in the perfect spot. Most in the front yard probably will be at least a couple weeks and the ones in the back yard will be blooming later.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> Interesting that the volunteer is blooming first


It gets sun from early early morning until almost sundown at this time of year where it's located.


----------



## Oxalis

Maro2Bear said:


> Just some Lily time.
> View attachment 346101
> View attachment 346102
> View attachment 346103


Lovely photos, as usual. 



Turtulas-Len said:


> The first day of summer brought out the first ROS bloom of the season.
> View attachment 346307
> View attachment 346306


I'm hoping mine blooms soon and grows at least a few flowers this year. I think I planted it last summer so it's still on the smaller side.


----------



## Warren

Just wanted to share a few pictures of the flowers growing in my yard.


----------



## Oxalis

Warren said:


> Just wanted to share a few pictures of the flowers growing in my yard.


Awesome hibiscus!


----------



## Oxalis

Buds on my native _Hibiscus moscheutos_ the other week. I must have at least 10 stalks with buds this year. Should be blooming soon!


----------



## Yvonne G

@jaizei : As you know, when you order the rainbow eucalyptus seeds online they send you a little plastic envelope filled with sixty million of the tiniest seeds you ever saw in your life. They're so tiny as to appear like the dust particles you see floating around in the sun stream at the window.

Well, I never had any luck, but my motto is try, try again, so I re ordered. I filled a rectangular planter with potting soil and broadcast a bunch of the dust particles across the top, then took a fork and lightly disturbed the dirt hoping to cover the seeds up. That was about a month ago. Here's what I'm seeing this a.m. (sorry for the blurry picture. When I push the close-up button the pictures always come out blurry, and the subject matter in the second picture is a lot smaller than it looks in the picture):





Now if I can just keep them alive. There are three that I can see. Watch. . . they'll turn out to be some sort of weed just cause I bragged!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hot hot heat, & humidity. Time for our Lord Baltimore Hibiscus


----------



## Maggie3fan

I can't seem to take the nice sharp photos like Maro2bear...but here is some of my simple plants...


Strawberry plant growing out of the asphalt.


My Dad grew sweet peas, so I ythought I would and, oh man, they are so pretty and their smell so reminds me of my Dad..




My Rose of Sharon are blooming...sort of one at a time because our weather has been so crappy so here is the purple one...


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> @jaizei : As you know, when you order the rainbow eucalyptus seeds online they send you a little plastic envelope filled with sixty million of the tiniest seeds you ever saw in your life. They're so tiny as to appear like the dust particles you see floating around in the sun stream at the window.
> 
> Well, I never had any luck, but my motto is try, try again, so I re ordered. I filled a rectangular planter with potting soil and broadcast a bunch of the dust particles across the top, then took a fork and lightly disturbed the dirt hoping to cover the seeds up. That was about a month ago. Here's what I'm seeing this a.m. (sorry for the blurry picture. When I push the close-up button the pictures always come out blurry, and the subject matter in the second picture is a lot smaller than it looks in the picture):
> 
> View attachment 347744
> View attachment 347745
> 
> 
> Now if I can just keep them alive. There are three that I can see. Watch. . . they'll turn out to be some sort of weed just cause I bragged!





I was thinking about these trees the other day when i was looking at plants on ebay/etsy. Maybe ill try seeds this time instead of seedlings


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> @jaizei : As you know, when you order the rainbow eucalyptus seeds online they send you a little plastic envelope filled with sixty million of the tiniest seeds you ever saw in your life. They're so tiny as to appear like the dust particles you see floating around in the sun stream at the window.
> 
> Well, I never had any luck, but my motto is try, try again, so I re ordered. I filled a rectangular planter with potting soil and broadcast a bunch of the dust particles across the top, then took a fork and lightly disturbed the dirt hoping to cover the seeds up. That was about a month ago. Here's what I'm seeing this a.m. (sorry for the blurry picture. When I push the close-up button the pictures always come out blurry, and the subject matter in the second picture is a lot smaller than it looks in the picture):
> 
> View attachment 347744
> View attachment 347745
> 
> 
> Now if I can just keep them alive. There are three that I can see. Watch. . . they'll turn out to be some sort of weed just cause I bragged!


Good luck! That'd be very cool to get those to grow by seed!!


----------



## Yvonne G

@jaizei : My baby rainbow eucalyptus seedlings are looking more and more like Chickweed babies!


----------



## Oxalis

A few species of swallowtail have been all around our yard recently! We've seen them on some thistle in our orchard and on a small colony of cup plants (_Silphium perfoliatum_) that we planted last season, I think. This year, the cup plant stalks are 9, maybe 10 feet tall. The flowers have been visited by butterflies, bees, and other pollinators. I think I saw a hummingbird check it out yesterday. The swallowtails are just crazy for the flowers!! I was super excited when a monarch stopped by recently too. Husband and I have big plans for putting down more of these plants.




Is anyone else having issues with Japanese beetles? We've been seeing a ton around our yard since July. I have seen traps available; has anyone actually tried them?


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> @jaizei : My baby rainbow eucalyptus seedlings are looking more and more like Chickweed babies!



At least it was viable, whatever it was. One of main reasons i stopped with seeds from etsy & ebay was that theres know way to know how old the seeds were or that they were the right ones.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Turtulas-Len said:


> Just a few pics of some of my banana plants. They have done well with the wet weather this summer.







This area has gotten a little out of hand


----------



## Maro2Bear

Oxalis said:


> A few species of swallowtail have been all around our yard recently! We've seen them on some thistle in our orchard and on a small colony of cup plants (_Silphium perfoliatum_) that we planted last season, I think. This year, the cup plant stalks are 9, maybe 10 feet tall. The flowers have been visited by butterflies, bees, and other pollinators. I think I saw a hummingbird check it out yesterday. The swallowtails are just crazy for the flowers!! I was super excited when a monarch stopped by recently too. Husband and I have big plans for putting down more of these plants.
> 
> View attachment 348648
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having issues with Japanese beetles? We've been seeing a ton around our yard since July. I have seen traps available; has anyone actually tried them?



We have issues every year with tons of Japanese Beetles. A few years back we put down MilkySpore that helps attack the grubs. We also put up a few JB traps (the bags with a lure) that attracts them & catches/kills them.

 https://www.arbico-organics.com/category/s


----------



## Maro2Bear

Finally….it’s sunflower time.


----------



## Oxalis

Turtulas-Len said:


> View attachment 348674
> View attachment 348675
> View attachment 348676
> View attachment 348677
> This area has gotten a little out of hand


Your _Musa_, yes? These are very cool. Do they ever fruit and have you tried it?



Maro2Bear said:


> We have issues every year with tons of Japanese Beetles. A few years back we put down MilkySpore that helps attack the grubs. We also put up a few JB traps (the bags with a lure) that attracts them & catches/kills them.
> 
> https://www.arbico-organics.com/category/s


Thanks, I will look into that! My husband thinks he saw a blue jay pick up a Japanese beetle, and beetles are part of their diet. It's a good thing that we usually have plenty of blue jays in our yard.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Oxalis said:


> Your _Musa_, yes? These are very cool. Do they ever fruit and have you tried it?
> 
> 
> Thanks, I will look into that! My husband thinks he saw a blue jay pick up a Japanese beetle, and beetles are part of their diet. It's a good thing that we usually have plenty of blue jays in our yard.


Yes they are, some do flower but never get edible fruit. The ones that flower die but produce new plants from the root system to replace it.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

A few pics of some of the stuff growing here this summer. The first two are of the grape vine.


A volunteer gourd plant is growing out front. Not sure where the seed came from.

This is the first year that this ROS is producing more than just a couple flowers

This last one is for me not the tortoise's.


----------



## Warren

Turtulas-Len said:


> A few pics of some of the stuff growing here this summer. The first two are of the grape vine.
> View attachment 348746
> View attachment 348747
> A volunteer gourd plant is growing out front. Not sure where the seed came from.
> View attachment 348748
> This is the first year that this ROS is producing more than just a couple flowers
> View attachment 348749
> This last one is for me not the tortoise's.
> View attachment 348750


Nice looking flowers, you're have to show us a picture when that last plant flowers. Just don't feed that one to your tortoise. LOL!


----------



## Oxalis

Pretty delighted to see this little dude today now that monarchs have been declared endangered. We bought out one nursery's supply of milkweed (_Asclepias tuberosa_) this season.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Turtulas-Len said:


> View attachment 348674
> View attachment 348675
> View attachment 348676
> View attachment 348677
> This area has gotten a little out of hand



Good looking bunch of plants Len!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Spotted this Hawk Moth feeding among our phlox yesterday. Many ppl see them & think they are Hummingbirds…. Watch & look for the proboscis !


----------



## Oxalis

Maro2Bear said:


> Spotted this Hawk Moth feeding among our phlox yesterday. Many ppl see them & think they are Hummingbirds…. Watch & look for the proboscis !


I always think they look like flying lobster tails.


----------



## Oxalis

Oxalis said:


> Pretty delighted to see this little dude today now that monarchs have been declared endangered. We bought out one nursery's supply of milkweed (_Asclepias tuberosa_) this season.
> 
> View attachment 348840


This guy's in a chrysalis now and I've spotted a second caterpillar too.


----------



## Yvonne G

I finally got my 'designer' cactus shelf put up. I had planned to hang it higher in order to fill out the 'canvas' so to speak, but it looked like that was never going to get done, so I just set it on the shelf. I was also going to white wash it, but as you see, that didn't get done either. Half of my plants are still in the greenhouse from winter, and I normally start putting them in there in September, so I'm guessing they're just going to have to stay in there. I've lost a lot of them because it's just too darned hot in there in the summer.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

This a night bloomer. I planted some seeds in the spring of 2006 and it's been coming back every year.

This is the gourd I mentioned in an early post.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I was thinking about these trees the other day when i was looking at plants on ebay/etsy. Maybe ill try seeds this time instead of seedlings


All of the sprouts except one turned out to be a milkweed of one sort or another. The one truly looks like it could be eucalyptus. I'll try to remember to get a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Warren

I like your Moon Flowers, I used to have them in my front yard year's ago. Just last week my wife found one growing in the back yard, didn't plant it.


----------



## Oxalis

Warren said:


> I like your Moon Flowers, I used to have them in my front yard year's ago. Just last week my wife found one growing in the back yard, didn't plant it.


My mom grows these but forgot to put the seeds in the ground this spring. They remind me too much of bindweeds.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> All of the sprouts except one turned out to be a milkweed of one sort or another. The one truly looks like it could be eucalyptus. I'll try to remember to get a picture tomorrow.



I've been procrastinating started another one because I'd have to find somewhere to overwinter it. I was reading about keeping them bonsai so I might try that.


----------

